# Milestones



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

This will be the new and permanent location for our Teams milestones (so make sure you adjust your links accordingly). Many thanks again to *A novice *for starting the (original) thread until someone from within TPU can be identified. 
I will try to post twice/day to capture what has been missed during the updates. 

Keep on crunching


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

Milestones Today
dark2099 passes 70,000
bogmali passes 70,000
FordGT90Concept passes 40,000
mmaakk passes 30,000
onry passes 1,000

Milestones Yesterday
OriginalCyberDruid passed 2,000,000
paulieg passed 60,000
msgclb passed 250,000
caesarb2h passed 25,000
PCPraiser100 passed 5,000
tjwo94 passed 40,000
Kursah passed 60,000
p_o_s_pc passed 2,000
mx500torid passed 20,000
4x4n_TPU passed 30,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 5,000
amdguy passed 2,000
Nosada passed 5,000
onry passed 500

Members Joining Today
*The Haunted* joins as new 
Members Leaving Today
(none)

Keep it going fellas


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

Congrats everyone.   And to CD, 2 mill is a nice round mark, congrats.  10M is just around the corner!

Thx Bogmali for taking over this job.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

123bob said:


> Thx Bogmali for taking over this job.



You're quite welcome Bob, don't want all you XS folks getting all the attention you know 

Quite frankly you guys have done so much for our team already and this is the least I could do


----------



## skinnee (May 15, 2009)

'grats on the stones everyone!

CD, congrats!


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

Milestones Today
BiNGE passes 30,000
123bob_TPU passes 80,000
MetalRacer passes 80,000
Silkstone passes 10,000
Mindweaver passes 50,000
onry passes 2,000
The Haunted passes 1,000


Milestones Yesterday 
dark2099 passed 70,000 
FordGT90Concept passed 40,000 
dustyshiv passed 2,000 
TPUs DrPepper passed 2,000 
bogmali passed 70,000 
aCid888* passed 25,000 
mmaakk passed 30,000 
Mindweaver passed 40,000 
GilbertQC passed 5,000 
DonInKansas passed 10,000 
onry passed 1,000 
The Haunted passed 200


----------



## loonym (May 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> OriginalCyberDruid passed 2,000,000


You sure you didn't throw an extra zero on there?  It seems like this guy just started, 2M is huge, WTG CD


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2009)

loonym said:


> You sure you didn't throw an extra zero on there?  It seems like this guy just started, 2M is huge, WTG CD


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

*Milestones Yesterday*
BiNGE passed 30,000
123bob_TPU passed 80,000
Giggla passed 25,000
MetalRacer passed 80,000
Silkstone passed 10,000
bogmali passed 80,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 10,000
Mindweaver passed 50,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 2,000
alucasa_TPU passed 10,000
onry passed 2,000
The Haunted passed 1,000

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 60,000
caesarb2h passes 30,000
4x4n_TPU passes 40,000
MRCLTPU passes 10,000
Mindweaver passes 60,000
amdguy passes 5,000
Vagike passes 5,000
El_Mayo passes 200
Kenshai passes 100

*Members Joining Today*
Kenshai joins as new


----------



## 123bob (May 16, 2009)

Congrats bogmali, you are going to try to pass me today.  I've pulled over to let you by...  I'm getting too many tire tracks lately.... 

That's all good, the more that run me over, the better the team is doing....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



up: We gotta get this smiley here...I see room for it on the smiley list at the right...)

Congrats to mindweaver in advance.  6 days until you run me over.  ....Although 6 days is a long time away.....

Bob


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to you as well Bob and I see that you're "rocking the boat" next door (F@H) dropping peeps out of the top ten producers list Like I've said, I'm glad you're on our F@H team and many thanks


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DarkEgo passes 20,000
FordGT90Concept passes 50,000
3xploit passes 40,000
dustyshiv passes 5,000
aCid888* passes 30,000
blTb passes 5,000
4x4n_TPU passes 50,000
Buck_Nasty passes 200
mmaakk passes 40,000
Nosada passes 10,000
Kenshai passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 6,000,000
Oily_17 passed 60,000
caesarb2h passed 30,000
MetalRacer passed 90,000
mx500torid passed 25,000
4x4n_TPU passed 40,000
MRCLTPU passed 10,000
Mindweaver passed 60,000
amdguy passed 5,000
Vagike passed 5,000
El_Mayo passed 200
The Haunted passed 2,000
Kenshai passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
pjkva joins as new
Buck_Nasty joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
dark2099 passes 80,000 
a_ump passes 5,000 
kenkickr passes 200 
onry passes 5,000 
The Haunted passes 5,000 
ahkiet passes 100 
cliffinsperry passes 100 

*Milestones Yesterda*y 
Blue Bird passed 200,000 
DarkEgo passed 20,000 
FordGT90Concept passed 50,000 
3xploit passed 40,000 
dustyshiv passed 5,000 
Kursah passed 70,000 
bogmali passed 90,000 
aCid888* passed 30,000 
blTb passed 5,000 
4x4n_TPU passed 50,000 
Buck_Nasty passed 500 
mmaakk passed 40,000 
Mindweaver passed 70,000 
El Fiendo passed 2,000 
Nosada passed 10,000 

*Members Joining Today* 
burtram joins as new 
kenkickr joins as new 
Sp@de joins as new 
Bundyrumandcoke joins as new 
ahkiet joins as new 
cliffinsperry joins as new 
Steevo1 joins as new
 WELCOME to the Team folks


----------



## A novice (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations to the stoners
welcome to the new members thanks for joining the team


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 60,000
msgclb passes 300,000
dustyshiv passes 10,000
burtram passes 500
vaidas40 passes 20,000
bogmali passes 100,000
Buck_Nasty passes 2,000
kenkickr passes 1,000
pbmaster passes 200
Bundyrumandcoke passes 200
ahkiet passes 500
Steevo1 passes 500
King Wookie passes 200
Pete1burn passes 200
trt740 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
dark2099 passed 80,000
mrhuggles passed 30,000
MetalRacer passed 100,000
burtram passed 200
Jizzler passed 20,000
4x4n_TPU passed 60,000
Buck_Nasty passed 1,000
a_ump passed 5,000
mmaakk passed 50,000
DjJ2k passed 500
Mindweaver passed 80,000
kenkickr passed 500
onry passed 5,000
The Haunted passed 5,000
Sp@de passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
pbmaster joins as new
theblaznee joins as new
King Wookie joins as new
trt740 joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Giggla passes 30,000
burtram passes 1,000
Jizzler passes 25,000
4x4n_TPU passes 70,000
Duxx passes 5,000
Mindweaver passes 90,000
GilbertQC passes 10,000
kenkickr passes 2,000
DonInKansas passes 20,000
The Haunted passes 10,000
VulcanBros passes 200
Bundyrumandcoke passes 1,000
ahkiet passes 1,000
cliffinsperry passes 2,000
Steevo1 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 60,000
123bob_TPU passed 90,000
msgclb passed 300,000
dustyshiv passed 10,000
burtram passed 500
vaidas40 passed 20,000
tjwo94 passed 50,000
bogmali passed 100,000
mx500torid passed 30,000
Buck_Nasty passed 2,000
kenkickr passed 1,000
Kenshai passed 1,000
pbmaster passed 200
Bundyrumandcoke passed 500
ahkiet passed 500


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
JWL1991 passes 40,000
Oily_17 passes 70,000
paulieg passes 70,000
Kursah passes 80,000
4x4n_TPU passes 80,000
Mindweaver passes 100,000
AlienIsGOD passes 5,000
Kenshai passes 2,000
Mad85x passes 200
trt740 passes 5,000
HammerON passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
btarunr passed 2,000
Giggla passed 30,000
burtram passed 1,000
Jizzler passed 25,000
4x4n_TPU passed 70,000
Duxx passed 5,000
Buck_Nasty passed 5,000
mmaakk passed 60,000
Mindweaver passed 90,000
GilbertQC passed 10,000
amdguy passed 10,000
kenkickr passed 2,000
DonInKansas passed 20,000
The Haunted passed 10,000
VulcanBros passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
HammerON joins as new
BlackAtem joins as new


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2009)

I've been having a bad day keeping my machines running and then I noticed that I'm in 2nd place in today's top 10 breakdown. Next I see that skinnee has packed his bags and left the building! That's one milestone I wasn't expecting to see. I wish him luck and hope he comes back for an extended stay soon.

Is there anybody out there that can step up and take his place? Fit it's time to put those Gainestown processors to work crunching!


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 7,000,000
DarkEgo passes 25,000
FordGT90Concept passes 70,000
caesarb2h passes 40,000
dustyshiv passes 20,000
burtram passes 2,000
Vagike passes 10,000
alucasa_TPU passes 20,000
VulcanBros passes 500
BlackAtem passes 100
ahkiet passes 2,000
theblaznee passes 500
Darkoff passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 50,000
JWL1991 passed 40,000
Oily_17 passed 70,000
paulieg passed 70,000
Kursah passed 80,000
Jizzler passed 30,000
4x4n_TPU passed 80,000
Mindweaver passed 100,000
AlienIsGOD passed 5,000
Kenshai passed 2,000
Mad85x passed 200
trt740 passed 5,000
HammerON passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
erocker joins as new
Darkoff joins as new


----------



## mmaakk (May 23, 2009)

*"Darkoff joins as new"*

Hehe new Brazilian  in town 

Any idea what's his TPU username?

I did try searching as darkoff but no results.


----------



## msgclb (May 23, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> *"Darkoff joins as new"*
> 
> Hehe new Brazilian  in town
> 
> ...



Of course it's 'Darkoff'!

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=name&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

If the above link works then you'll find him among the Ds. It usually takes a little longer to pop up on the Free-DC site.

Check and you'll see him on the latest update.


----------



## mmaakk (May 23, 2009)

I'm looking for his "TPU username", not the WCG one.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 25,000
aCid888* passes 40,000
Buck_Nasty passes 10,000
a_ump passes 10,000
kenkickr passes 5,000
DonInKansas passes 25,000
BlackAtem passes 1,000
HammerON passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 7,000,000
DarkEgo passed 25,000
FordGT90Concept passed 70,000
caesarb2h passed 40,000
dustyshiv passed 20,000
burtram passed 2,000
4x4n_TPU passed 90,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 10,000
mmaakk passed 70,000
Vagike passed 10,000
alucasa_TPU passed 20,000
onry passed 10,000
VulcanBros passed 500
Bundyrumandcoke passed 2,000
BlackAtem passed 500
ahkiet passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
costinul_ala joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
123bob_TPU passes 100,000
dustyshiv passes 30,000
Kursah passes 90,000
Jizzler passes 40,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 20,000
4x4n_TPU passes 100,000
VulcanBros passes 1,000
theblaznee passes 1,000
trt740 passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 30,000
dustyshiv passed 25,000
Silkstone passed 20,000
aCid888* passed 40,000
Buck_Nasty passed 10,000
a_ump passed 10,000
kenkickr passed 5,000
DonInKansas passed 25,000
The Haunted passed 20,000
BlackAtem passed 1,000
cliffinsperry passed 5,000
HammerON passed 1,000


----------



## DarkEgo (May 24, 2009)

25k one day 30k the next woot.


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 60,000
h3llb3nd4 passes 5,000
vaidas40 passes 25,000
mx500torid passes 40,000
El Fiendo passes 5,000
alucasa_TPU passes 25,000
Nosada passes 20,000
The Haunted passes 25,000
Sp@de passes 500
erocker passes 500
apogeeprincess passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Blue Bird passed 250,000
FordGT90Concept passed 80,000
123bob_TPU passed 100,000
dustyshiv passed 30,000
Kursah passed 90,000
Jizzler passed 40,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 20,000
4x4n_TPU passed 100,000
VulcanBros passed 1,000
BlackAtem passed 2,000
theblaznee passed 1,000
trt740 passed 10,000
HammerON passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
hayder.master joins as new
suraswami joins as new
apogeeprincess joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 80,000
dustyshiv passes 40,000
tjwo94 passes 60,000
kyle2020 passes 500
MRCLTPU passes 20,000
The Haunted passes 30,000
Pete1burn passes 2,000
erocker passes 1,000
suraswami passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 60,000
h3llb3nd4 passed 5,000
vaidas40 passed 25,000
mx500torid passed 40,000
mmaakk passed 80,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 5,000
El Fiendo passed 5,000
DonInKansas passed 30,000
alucasa_TPU passed 25,000
Nosada passed 20,000
The Haunted passed 25,000
VulcanBros passed 2,000
Sp@de passed 500
erocker passed 500
apogeeprincess passed 200


----------



## bogmali (May 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 90,000
Oily_17 passes 80,000
Silkstone passes 25,000
Kursah passes 100,000
Jizzler passes 50,000
Buck_Nasty passes 20,000
BundyR passes 5,000
BlackAtem passes 5,000
ahkiet passes 5,000
cliffinsperry passes 10,000
v12dock passes 100
Steevo1 passes 2,000
King Wookie passes 5,000
rere252 passes 100
A Cheese Danish passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 80,000
dustyshiv passed 40,000
tjwo94 passed 60,000
kyle2020 passed 500
MRCLTPU passed 20,000
The Haunted passed 30,000
Pete1burn passed 2,000
erocker passed 1,000
suraswami passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
rere252 joins as new
MrSemi joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DarkEgo passes 40,000
3xploit passes 70,000
kyle2020 passes 1,000
mmaakk passes 90,000
A Cheese Danish passes 200
MrSemi passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 8,000,000
FordGT90Concept passed 90,000
Oily_17 passed 80,000
dustyshiv passed 50,000
Silkstone passed 25,000
Kursah passed 100,000
Jizzler passed 50,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 25,000
Buck_Nasty passed 20,000
BundyR passed 5,000
BlackAtem passed 5,000
ahkiet passed 5,000
cliffinsperry passed 10,000
v12dock passed 100
Steevo1 passed 2,000
King Wookie passed 5,000

*Members Joining Today*
computertechy joins as new


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 200,000
El_Mayo passes 500
The Haunted passes 40,000
suraswami passes 1,000
apogeeprincess passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 40,000
3xploit passed 70,000
msgclb passed 400,000
kyle2020 passed 1,000
mmaakk passed 90,000
alucasa_TPU passed 30,000
Darkoff passed 500
rere252 passed 200
A Cheese Danish passed 200
MrSemi passed 1,000
wilsonacersc passed 100


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Blue Bird passes 300,000
paulieg passes 90,000
mrhuggles passes 40,000
Silkstone passes 30,000
Duxx passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 200,000
FordGT90Concept passed 100,000
dustyshiv passed 60,000
Jizzler passed 60,000
JrRacinFan passed 5,000
FR@NK-TPU passed 5,000
Buck_Nasty passed 25,000
El_Mayo passed 500
The Haunted passed 40,000
HammerON passed 5,000
suraswami passed 1,000
apogeeprincess passed 500


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MRCLTPU passes 25,000
Nosada passes 25,000
stanhemi passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Blue Bird passed 300,000
3xploit passed 80,000
paulieg passed 90,000
mrhuggles passed 40,000
caesarb2h passed 50,000
hayder.master passed 100
Silkstone passed 30,000
mx500torid passed 50,000
Duxx passed 10,000
mmaakk passed 100,000
erocker passed 2,000
wilsonacersc passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
stanhemi joins as new


----------



## mmaakk (May 31, 2009)

Bogi, you traitor!!

paulieg passed 90,000 and you even change the color 

I passed *100,000* and you didn't even notice  :shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Bogi, you traitor!!
> 
> paulieg passed 90,000 and you even change the color
> 
> I passed *100,000* and you didn't even notice  :shadedshu



Done. You happy now I didn't even realized that you were on there


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

TPU WCG breaking 7 Million is exciting news. Thanks to A Novice and Bogmali for this thread.


----------



## loonym (Jun 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> TPU WCG breaking 7 Million is exciting news. Thanks to A Novice and Bogmali for this thread.


Yes indeed. And just think how exciting it would be if it were actually 8 million.  

Congrats TPU!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 100,000
vaidas40 passes 30,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 30,000
AlienIsGOD passes 10,000
BlackAtem passes 10,000
A Cheese Danish passes 500
MrSemi passes 2,000
stanhemi passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 50,000
Supreme0verlord passed 10,000
dustyshiv passed 70,000
Jizzler passed 70,000
MRCLTPU passed 25,000
Buck_Nasty passed 30,000
Mindweaver passed 200,000
Nosada passed 25,000
onry passed 20,000
VulcanBros passed 5,000
rere252 passed 500
suraswami passed 2,000
stanhemi passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
Zanga joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 9,000,000
dustyshiv passes 80,000
kyle2020 passes 2,000
GilbertQC passes 20,000
The Haunted passes 50,000
Pete1burn passes 5,000
Zanga passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 90,000
paulieg passed 100,000
vaidas40 passed 30,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 30,000
AlienIsGOD passed 10,000
BlackAtem passed 10,000
A Cheese Danish passed 500
MrSemi passed 2,000
stanhemi passed 2,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice going TPU!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 90,000
Jizzler passes 80,000
MRCLTPU passes 30,000
amdguy passes 20,000
DonInKansas passes 40,000
cliffinsperry passes 20,000
theblaznee passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 9,000,000
dustyshiv passed 80,000
aCid888* passed 50,000
kyle2020 passed 2,000
GilbertQC passed 20,000
kenkickr passed 10,000
The Haunted passed 50,000
Pete1burn passed 5,000
stanhemi passed 5,000
Zanga passed 500


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to all, especially the members that rank in the top 10 in both WCG and F@H! That's the way to dual wield.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Buck_Nasty passes 40,000
Vagike passes 20,000
stanhemi passes 10,000
Zanga passes 1,000
charper2013wcg passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 90,000
dustyshiv passed 90,000
Jizzler passed 80,000
mx500torid passed 60,000
MRCLTPU passed 30,000
amdguy passed 20,000
DonInKansas passed 40,000
alucasa_TPU passed 40,000
ahkiet passed 10,000
cliffinsperry passed 20,000
theblaznee passed 2,000
Darkoff passed 1,000
rere252 passed 1,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2009)

Milestones Today
Oily_17 passes 100,000
rangerone766 passes 500
MetalRacer passes 200,000
dustyshiv passes 100,000
Silkstone passes 40,000
bogmali passes 200,000
Jizzler passes 90,000
El_Mayo passes 1,000
onry passes 25,000
The Haunted passes 60,000
BundyR passes 10,000
HammerON passes 10,000
MrSemi passes 5,000
stinger608 passes 100


*Milestones Yesterday *
Buck_Nasty passed 40,000 
El Fiendo passed 10,000 
Vagike passed 20,000 
Nosada passed 30,000 
stanhemi passed 10,000 
Zanga passed 1,000 
charper2013wcg passed 200 

*Members Joining Today *
rangerone766 joins as new 
stinger608 joins as new


----------



## n-ster (Jun 5, 2009)

will 10m be soon? I'm so eager to join this once I get my i7!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> rangerone766 passes 200
> dustyshiv passes 100,000
> Silkstone passes 40,000
> ...



Hey Bogi!! Wheres my highlight??
Rules of Team TPU
Rule1: Everybody's Equal!!
Rule2: Dont break rule1

Just kiddin man!!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 5, 2009)

gratz 100k is impressive!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
JWL1991 passes 50,000
caesarb2h passes 60,000
Mindweaver passes 250,000
cliffinsperry passes 25,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 100,000
rangerone766 passed 1,000
MetalRacer passed 200,000
dustyshiv passed 100,000
Silkstone passed 40,000
bogmali passed 200,000
Jizzler passed 90,000
El_Mayo passed 1,000
onry passed 25,000
The Haunted passed 60,000
BundyR passed 10,000
HammerON passed 10,000
MrSemi passed 5,000
stinger608 passed 200


----------



## bogmali (Jun 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 10,000,000*
3xploit passes 100,000
Jizzler passes 100,000
Duxx passes 20,000
A Cheese Danish passes 1,000
theonedub passes 200
Zanga passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
JWL1991 passed 50,000
rangerone766 passed 2,000
caesarb2h passed 60,000
a_ump passed 20,000
Mindweaver passed 250,000
cliffinsperry passed 25,000
King Wookie passed 10,000
trt740 passed 20,000

*Members Joining Today*
theonedub joins as new


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

10 Million tonight guys!!! This is one dedicated team we have, and I'm proud to be a part of it!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
msgclb passes 500,000
rangerone766 passes 5,000
Buck_Nasty passes 50,000
suraswami passes 5,000
stanhemi passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 10,000,000
3xploit passed 100,000
tjwo94 passed 70,000
Jizzler passed 100,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 40,000
4x4n_TPU passed 200,000
Duxx passed 20,000
A Cheese Danish passed 1,000
theonedub passed 200
Zanga passed 2,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Blue Bird passes 400,000
GilbertQC passes 25,000
BlackAtem passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
msgclb passed 500,000
rangerone766 passed 5,000
mx500torid passed 70,000
Buck_Nasty passed 50,000
amdguy passed 25,000
cliffinsperry passed 30,000
suraswami passed 5,000
stanhemi passed 20,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Duxx passes 25,000
The Haunted passes 70,000
rere252 passes 2,000
stanhemi passes 25,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Blue Bird passed 400,000
caesarb2h passed 70,000
GilbertQC passed 25,000
alucasa_TPU passed 50,000
onry passed 30,000
BlackAtem passed 20,000
theonedub passed 500


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
h3llb3nd4 passes 10,000 
bogmali passes 250,000 
MrSemi passes 10,000 
theonedub passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday *
Duxx passed 25,000 
MRCLTPU passed 40,000 
The Haunted passed 70,000 
rere252 passed 2,000 
stanhemi passed 25,000 

*Members Joining Today *
carlramsey joins from Anandtech 
Yamantaka joins as new 
Homeless2 joins as new 
freakshow joins as new 
The_kung joins as new


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 12, 2009)

New members...Awesome!!


----------



## A novice (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats to the stoners 

Welcome to the new Members Thanks for joining the team


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 12, 2009)

shit coming from job and found all my pc down. trying to restart all of them but my video card are not recognize anymore in all pc(5) + 2 rig won't boot ndlr files missing need to reinstall xp  fix that tomorrow need to sleep now

Need 2 msi k9a2 platinum i have one hd4850 and 1 e7200 to trade for   p.m me


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
burtram passes 5,000
amdguy passes 30,000
GSG-9 passes 100
Homeless2 passes 1,000
sneddenraj passes 200
scope54 passes 500
freakshow passes 1,000
The_kung passes 100
DanishDevil passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
h3llb3nd4 passed 10,000
Silkstone passed 50,000
bogmali passed 250,000
Buck_Nasty passed 60,000
Mindweaver passed 300,000
Vagike passed 25,000
Nosada passed 40,000
MrSemi passed 10,000
theonedub passed 1,000
stanhemi passed 30,000
charper2013wcg passed 500
DavyGT passed 200
Homeless2 passed 200
sneddenraj passed 100
scope54 passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
Assassin48 joins as new
GSG-9 joins as new
DanishDevil joins as new


----------



## n-ster (Jun 12, 2009)

btw bogmali... gratz on a quarter of a million


----------



## scope54 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol i have 4 computers crunching so i should be moving up in the milestones quickly


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Yamantaka passes 40,000
caesarb2h passes 80,000
mx500torid passes 80,000
Zanga passes 5,000
charper2013wcg passes 1,000
GSG-9 passes 500
Homeless2 passes 2,000
scope54 passes 1,000
freakshow passes 2,000
dhoshaw passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 11,000,000*
MetalRacer passed 250,000
burtram passed 5,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 20,000
a_ump passed 25,000
amdguy passed 30,000
theonedub passed 2,000
GSG-9 passed 200
Homeless2 passed 1,000
sneddenraj passed 200
scope54 passed 500
freakshow passed 1,000
The_kung passed 200
DanishDevil passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
dhoshaw joins as new
*Members Leaving Today*
alucasa_TPU departed to


----------



## bogmali (Jun 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Assassin48 passes 500
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 50,000
GilbertQC passes 30,000
The Haunted passes 80,000
cliffinsperry passes 40,000
GSG-9 passes 1,000
sneddenraj passes 1,000
DanishDevil passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 40,000
rangerone766 passed 10,000
caesarb2h passed 80,000
Assassin48 passed 200
mx500torid passed 80,000
Zanga passed 5,000
charper2013wcg passed 1,000
GSG-9 passed 500
Homeless2 passed 2,000
sneddenraj passed 500
scope54 passed 2,000
freakshow passed 2,000
DimitryB passed 200
dhoshaw passed 500
DanishDevil passed 500


----------



## Baleful (Jun 15, 2009)

You guys are growing fast, keep it up!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
caesarb2h passes 90,000
Assassin48 passes 1,000
Duxx passes 30,000
MRCLTPU passes 50,000
Buck_Nasty passes 70,000
A Cheese Danish passes 2,000
scope54 passes 5,000
The_kung passes 500
Necrofire passes 100
captainskyhawk passes 200
dhoshaw passes 1,000
kebabi passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Assassin48 passed 500
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 50,000
4x4n_TPU passed 250,000
GilbertQC passed 30,000
The Haunted passed 80,000
cliffinsperry passed 40,000
DavyGT passed 500
GSG-9 passed 1,000
sneddenraj passed 1,000
captainskyhawk passed 100
DimitryB passed 500
DanishDevil passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
Necrofire joins as new
captainskyhawk joins as new
kebabi joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passes 10,000
theonedub passes 5,000
charper2013wcg passes 2,000
GSG-9 passes 2,000
Homeless2 passes 5,000
Necrofire passes 200
kebabi passes 200
T-Bob passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 90,000
Assassin48 passed 1,000
Duxx passed 30,000
MRCLTPU passed 50,000
Buck_Nasty passed 70,000
A Cheese Danish passed 2,000
scope54 passed 5,000
The_kung passed 500
Necrofire passed 100
captainskyhawk passed 200
dhoshaw passed 1,000
kebabi passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
T-Bob joins as new


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

T-Bob passes 200
T-Bob joins as new

Wow now that's a good heart  Yesterday was the little guys' day!!! Just to say that every little bit counts


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Silkstone passes 60,000
mx500torid passes 90,000
Nosada passes 50,000
sneddenraj passes 2,000
scope54 passes 10,000
captainskyhawk passes 500
dhoshaw passes 2,000
kebabi passes 500
T-Bob passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 10,000
Vagike passed 30,000
BundyR passed 20,000
theonedub passed 5,000
charper2013wcg passed 2,000
GSG-9 passed 2,000
Homeless2 passed 5,000
Necrofire passed 200
DimitryB passed 1,000
DanishDevil passed 2,000
kebabi passed 200
T-Bob passed 500


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks bogmali for the updates

I can't shake King Wookie


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I can't shake King Wookie



Throw an i7 setup in the mix and you'll be shaking him like a Polaroid picture


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2009)

Man I wish I could. I am soooo broke right now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks bogmali for the list. I am going to be crunching again more if i can get bionic to work again


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 18, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks bogmali for the updates
> 
> I can't shake King Wookie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/Capture058841.jpg



Interesting, seeing as you are running a faster cpu. But hey, we all do what we can, and it's all good.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 12,000,000
msgclb passes 600,000
dustyshiv passes 200,000
bogmali passes 300,000
Buck_Nasty passes 80,000
amdguy passes 40,000
King Wookie passes 20,000
Necrofire passes 500
T-Bob passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Silkstone passed 60,000
mx500torid passed 90,000
Nosada passed 50,000
sneddenraj passed 2,000
scope54 passed 10,000
captainskyhawk passed 500
dhoshaw passed 2,000
kebabi passed 500
T-Bob passed 1,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 250,000
MetalRacer passes 300,000
Homeless2 passes 10,000
captainskyhawk passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 12,000,000
Yamantaka passed 50,000
msgclb passed 600,000
caesarb2h passed 100,000
dustyshiv passed 200,000
bogmali passed 300,000
Buck_Nasty passed 80,000
amdguy passed 40,000
BlackAtem passed 25,000
King Wookie passed 20,000
HammerON passed 20,000
Necrofire passed 500
kebabi passed 1,000
T-Bob passed 2,000


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

How are those Milestones calculated by the way?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Interesting, seeing as you are running a faster cpu. But hey, we all do what we can, and it's all good.



I haven't been running 24/7 as I have been messing around with Windows 7. I would say I crunch about 18 hours on average per day.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Damulta passes 10,000
onry passes 40,000
cliffinsperry passes 50,000
suraswami passes 10,000
DavyGT passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 250,000
MetalRacer passed 300,000
Pete1burn passed 10,000
Homeless2 passed 10,000
captainskyhawk passed 1,000
dhoshaw passed 5,000


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> How are those Milestones calculated by the way?



I am curious too on how this is calculated.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am curious too on how this is calculated.



I believe it is by BOINC points. So WCG points divided by 7 = BOINC points.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I believe it is by BOINC points. So WCG points divided by 7 = BOINC points.



I see, thanks. Should pass 60k then soon


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 200,000
MRCLTPU passes 60,000
Buck_Nasty passes 90,000
theonedub passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 10,000
onry passed 40,000
cliffinsperry passed 50,000
suraswami passed 10,000
MrSemi passed 20,000
DavyGT passed 1,000
GSG-9 passed 5,000
Necrofire passed 1,000
T-Bob passed 5,000
boomstik360 passed 100


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> MRCLTPU passes 60,000



Ah, told you


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Ah, told you



Sweet


----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Nosada passes 60,000
The Haunted passes 90,000
scope54 passes 20,000
dhoshaw passes 10,000
boomstik360 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 200,000
mx500torid passed 100,000
4x4n_TPU passed 300,000
MRCLTPU passed 60,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 25,000
Buck_Nasty passed 90,000
Sp@de passed 1,000
BundyR passed 25,000
ahkiet passed 20,000
theonedub passed 10,000


----------



## bogmali (Jun 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 13,000,000*
VulcanBros passes 10,000
King Wookie passes 25,000
Necrofire passes 2,000
captainskyhawk passes 2,000
kebabi passes 2,000
T-Bob passes 10,000
boomstik360 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
vaidas40 passed 40,000
GilbertQC passed 40,000
Nosada passed 60,000
The Haunted passed 90,000
scope54 passed 20,000
dhoshaw passed 10,000
boomstik360 passed 200


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats good stuff way to go team!  cyber beers for all(all who are of age that is ) ! Lol Untill today I've been crunching on a Pentium 4, woo 500 oh yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Damulta passes 10,000
> onry passes 40,000
> cliffinsperry passes 50,000
> ...



awesome


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Good job!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2009)

I want on the list again  btw congrats CP


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm just happy that I am on the list


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I'm just happy that I am on the list



last time i was on it was along time ago and it was 2k


bogmali said:


> Milestones Yesterday
> *p_o_s_pc passed 2,000*
> Keep it going fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats POS, way to get some spirit going for you bro. Im just happy to be crunching for you guys, screw the milestones


----------



## bogmali (Jun 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Yamantaka passes 60,000
DarkEgo passes 60,000
FordGT90Concept passes 200,000
BiNGE passes 40,000
dustyshiv passes 250,000
Mindweaver passes 400,000
El Fiendo passes 20,000
amdguy passes 50,000
Homeless2 passes 20,000
sneddenraj passes 5,000
scope54 passes 25,000
freakshow passes 5,000
DanishDevil passes 5,000
boomstik360 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 13,000,000
VulcanBros passed 10,000
King Wookie passed 25,000
Necrofire passed 2,000
captainskyhawk passed 2,000
kebabi passed 2,000
T-Bob passed 10,000
boomstik360 passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
Papahyooie joins as new


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 25, 2009)

Woohoo nice job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Woohoo nice job



I 2nd that


----------



## bogmali (Jun 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Blue Bird passes 500,000 
JWL1991 passes 60,000
Silkstone passes 70,000
boomstik360 passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 60,000
DarkEgo passed 60,000
FordGT90Concept passed 200,000
BiNGE passed 40,000
dustyshiv passed 250,000
Mindweaver passed 400,000
El Fiendo passed 20,000
amdguy passed 50,000
Homeless2 passed 20,000
sneddenraj passed 5,000
scope54 passed 25,000
freakshow passed 5,000
DanishDevil passed 5,000
boomstik360 passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
j4r3du joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

go blue bird, go blue bird woot woot woot


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

Woooo good job blue! 

Yay I pass 2k  I will be going i7 soon, thanks to chicken to giving me the itch


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

And thanks bog for posting these all the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

thats what we are here for.  I want you to go i7 by 7/1.  Or I will send my secret CPU ninja to destroy your computer 


congrats on passing the 2k points dude


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 26, 2009)

I will by then if everything goes through  And thank you very much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I will by then if everything goes through  And thank you very much


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

j4r3du joins as new
welcome to the team

*Team project rank TPU 99*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

A novice said:


> j4r3du joins as new
> welcome to the team
> 
> *Team project rank TPU 99*


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 200,000
rangerone766 passes 20,000
Buck_Nasty passes 100,000
mmaakk passes 200,000
BundyR passes 30,000
cliffinsperry passes 60,000
MrSemi passes 25,000
dhoshaw passes 20,000
angelkiller passes 200
j4r3du passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Blue Bird passed 500,000
JWL1991 passed 60,000
Silkstone passed 70,000
p_o_s_pc passed 5,000
Vagike passed 40,000
HammerON passed 25,000
Zanga passed 10,000
boomstik360 passed 2,000
Papahyooie passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
angelkiller joins as new
*Members Leaving Today*
RAMMIE departed to ....


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2009)

Members Leaving Today
RAMMIE departed to ....


You can't lose hope people... on the contrary, you should double your efforts to make up for him not being here anymore


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

I would've passed 3k or so today but I sold my quad core  I have a dual core amd athlon 64 X2 5200+ right now  Hopefully soon though I will have an i7 to make up for it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 27, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I would've passed 3k or so today but I sold my quad core  I have a dual core amd athlon 64 X2 5200+ right now  Hopefully soon though I will have an i7 to make up for it



did you get what i think you got ?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Members Leaving Today
> RAMMIE departed to ....
> 
> 
> You can't lose hope people... on the contrary, you should double your efforts to make up for him not being here anymore



Who's losing hope? None of the dedicated will. Fact is, even without Rammie, we are top 30-40 in daily production.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Who's losing hope? None of the dedicated will. Fact is, even without Rammie, we are top 30-40 in daily production.



  thats the spirit dudesssss


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> did you get what i think you got ?



I havent got anything yet lol still trying to get money  Anybody want a 4830 in here before I put it on the FS forum?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> I havent got anything yet lol still trying to get money  Anybody want a 4830 in here before I put it on the FS forum?



how much $$$$$


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

Idk, how much are they worth anymore?

Its this one : http://directron.com/ax4830512md3h.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Idk, how much are they worth anymore?
> 
> Its this one : http://directron.com/ax4830512md3h.html



dont see a power color anywhere, but here is the price of 4830's on newegg.  PM me about this if you want, dont wanna derail this thread.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0048 106792627 1067944946&name=Radeon HD 4830


----------



## A novice (Jun 27, 2009)

angelkiller joins as new.
Welcome to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

A novice said:


> angelkiller joins as new.
> Welcome to the team



welcome dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2009)

I finnaly broke 5k may not be much but thats a good step for me.keep up the work guys. Now that rammie is gone i am going to turn my fans up and set my CPU back at 3.1ghz(at 2.5ghz right now) i am going to do what i can to help make up for it.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 2,000
amdguy passes 60,000
scope54 passes 30,000
angelkiller passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 200,000
rangerone766 passed 20,000
Buck_Nasty passed 100,000
mmaakk passed 200,000
BundyR passed 30,000
cliffinsperry passed 60,000
MrSemi passed 25,000
dhoshaw passed 20,000
angelkiller passed 500
Papahyooie passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
Demon_82 joins as new
j4r3du passed 100


----------



## bogmali (Jun 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
blTb passes 10,000
MRCLTPU passes 70,000
onry passes 50,000
BlackAtem passes 30,000
ahkiet passes 25,000
freakshow passes 10,000
dhoshaw passes 25,000
angelkiller passes 2,000
Demon_82 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 2,000
amdguy passed 60,000
scope54 passed 30,000
angelkiller passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
awhittle joins as new
itsover65 joins as new
PCDEC joins as new
YEEESSSS


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 29, 2009)

Good job peeps  Thanks bog for the update


----------



## MRCL (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay 70k, at this rate I'll break 100k in three weeks with my q6600


----------



## A novice (Jun 29, 2009)

Demon_82 joins as new
awhittle joins as new
itsover65 joins as new
PCDEC joins as new
Welcome to the team Thanks for Joining

*TPU Team Project Rank 97*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

A novice said:


> Demon_82 joins as new
> awhittle joins as new
> itsover65 joins as new
> PCDEC joins as new
> ...



welcome aboard fellas


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2009)

A novice said:


> Demon_82 joins as new
> awhittle joins as new
> itsover65 joins as new
> PCDEC joins as new
> ...



Sweet ~ more crunchers 
Thanks


----------



## bogmali (Jun 30, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Jizzler passes 200,000
Papahyooie passes 1,000
Demon_82 passes 500
itsover65 passes 100
jamieazure passes 200
PCDEC passes 200
everydayiloveu passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 14,000,000
dustyshiv passed 300,000
blTb passed 10,000
MRCLTPU passed 70,000
onry passed 50,000
BlackAtem passed 30,000
ahkiet passed 25,000
Homeless2 passed 25,000
freakshow passed 10,000
dhoshaw passed 25,000
angelkiller passed 2,000
Papahyooie passed 500
Demon_82 passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
ohmecks joins as new
jamieazure joins as new
everydayiloveu joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

14 million, wooohooo people


----------



## A novice (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners
ohmecks joins as new
jamieazure joins as new
everydayiloveu joins as new
Welcome to the team and thanks for joining


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2009)

A novice said:


> Congratulations to the Stoners
> ohmecks joins as new
> jamieazure joins as new
> everydayiloveu joins as new
> Welcome to the team and thanks for joining



Yes ~ welcome and thanks for crunching


----------



## bogmali (Jul 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
msgclb passes 700,000
freaksavior passes 5,000
Nosada passes 70,000
King Wookie passes 30,000
MrSemi passes 30,000
ohmecks passes 200
T-Bob passes 20,000
angelkiller passes 5,000
boomstik360 passes 5,000
PCDEC passes 1,000
zenlaserman passes 200
sybeck2k passes 100
everydayiloveu passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
bogmali passed 400,000
Jizzler passed 200,000
dhoshaw passed 30,000
Papahyooie passed 1,000
Demon_82 passed 500
itsover65 passed 100
jamieazure passed 500
PCDEC passed 500
everydayiloveu passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
Shyska joins as new
mosheen joins as new


----------



## A novice (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners 

Shyska joins as new
mosheen joins as new

Welcome to the team and thanks for joining


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Yamantaka passes 70,000
El Fiendo passes 25,000
GilbertQC passes 50,000
twuersch passes 1,000
everydayiloveu passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
msgclb passed 700,000
freaksavior passed 5,000
pjkva passed 100
Nosada passed 70,000
King Wookie passed 30,000
MrSemi passed 30,000
ohmecks passed 200
T-Bob passed 20,000
angelkiller passed 5,000
boomstik360 passed 5,000
itsover65 passed 200
PCDEC passed 1,000
zenlaserman passed 200
sybeck2k passed 200
mosheen passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
twuersch joins as new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2009)

what milestone is after 5k?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

10k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> 10k



thank you for the fast reply looks like its going to be awhile before i get there


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2009)

No problem keep up the good work!


----------



## A novice (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners 

twuersch joins as new

Welcome to the team and thanks for joining 
I always think when I see a new team member Is this going be another crazy cruncher like Mindweaver


----------



## bogmali (Jul 2, 2009)

A novice said:


> I always think when I see a new team member Is this going be another crazy cruncher like Mindweaver



Or DustyShiv


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2009)

nah fuck, have 13000 points at team ati... do the points stay when changing team?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
amdguy passes 70,000
twuersch passes 2,000
PCDEC passes 2,000
sybeck2k passes 500
Shyska passes 100
everydayiloveu passes 2,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 70,000
paulieg passed 250,000
Silkstone passed 80,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 60,000
El Fiendo passed 25,000
GilbertQC passed 50,000
theblaznee passed 5,000
itsover65 passed 500
twuersch passed 1,000
everydayiloveu passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
crimsonanacrh_TPU joins as new


----------



## A novice (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners

crimsonanacrh_TPU joins as new

Welcome to the team and thanks for joining 



bogmali said:


> Or DustyShiv



What I call a crazy cruncher is someone who will run WCG on any computer they can lay their hands on never mind how old it is.  I can just see Mindweaver, standing in the kitchen and looking at the microwave wondering if he can run WCG on it


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2009)

A novice said:


> What I call a crazy cruncher is someone who will run WCG on any computer they can lay their hands on never mind how old it is.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 10,000
Kursah passes 200,000
MRCLTPU passes 80,000
HammerON passes 30,000
Homeless2 passes 30,000
Necrofire passes 5,000
dhoshaw passes 40,000
T-Bob passes 25,000
angelkiller passes 10,000
itsover65 passes 1,000
sybeck2k passes 1,000
mosheen passes 500
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Giggla passed 40,000
rangerone766 passed 25,000
MetalRacer passed 400,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 30,000
amdguy passed 70,000
Vagike passed 50,000
rere252 passed 5,000
scope54 passed 40,000
twuersch passed 2,000
PCDEC passed 2,000
sybeck2k passed 500
Shyska passed 200
everydayiloveu passed 2,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 100
*
HAPPY 4th of July Everybody*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> freaksavior passes 10,000
> Kursah passes 200,000
> MRCLTPU passes 80,000
> ...



congrats to all the milestones, special contrats to my buddy Marcos (AMDGUY) for passing 70k 

and happy 4th of July to you and everybody else


----------



## bogmali (Jul 5, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 20,000
Assassin48 passes 2,000
VulcanBros passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
cliffinsperry passed 70,000
theonedub passed 20,000
ohmecks passed 500
kebabi passed 5,000
T-Bob passed 30,000
itsover65 passed 2,000
twuersch passed 5,000
zenlaserman passed 500
everydayiloveu passed 5,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 1,000


----------



## bogmali (Jul 6, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
vaidas40 passes 50,000
freaksavior passes 25,000
amdguy passes 80,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 15,000,000*
freaksavior passed 20,000
Assassin48 passed 2,000
VulcanBros passed 20,000
sybeck2k passed 2,000
mosheen passed 1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> vaidas40 passes 50,000
> freaksavior passes 25,000
> amdguy passes 80,000
> ...



freaksavior is moving along nicely, crunching hard 

and congrast team for the 15 million


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
PCDEC passes 5,000
Shyska passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 250,000
Oily_17 passed 250,000
msgclb passed 750,000
vaidas40 passed 50,000
freaksavior passed 30,000
4x4n_TPU passed 400,000
Mindweaver passed 500,000
amdguy passed 80,000
VulcanBros passed 25,000
dhoshaw passed 50,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
phanbuey joins as new


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2009)

A novice said:


> What I call a crazy cruncher is someone who will run WCG on any computer they can lay their hands on never mind how old it is.  I can just see Mindweaver, standing in the kitchen and looking at the microwave wondering if he can run WCG on it


 
Oh the dreams..lol


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 8, 2009)

From 96 to 92, our team ranking shot up!!

Yipee!! Keep up the good work mates. Just a little more  from everybody, we shall be in the top ten!!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 8, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Oh the dreams..lol



My new router at work has a dual-core 500Mhz Octeon processor... is there a client out for it yet?!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> My new router at work has a dual-core 500Mhz Octeon processor... is there a client out for it yet?!



If not there should be... hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

did I tell ya I got WCG to run on my phone.  Pumps out 0.00001 points per day. 

now thats hardcore right there !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

I passed 300k, woot woot


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 300,000
hayder.master passes 200
MRCLTPU passes 90,000
BundyR passes 40,000
ahkiet passes 30,000
twuersch passes 10,000
phanbuey passes 1,000
deathmore passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 80,000
dustyshiv passed 400,000
Darkoff passed 2,000
scope54 passed 50,000
Papahyooie passed 2,000
PCDEC passed 5,000
Shyska passed 500
phanbuey passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
deathmore joins as new


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I passed 300k, woot woot



Great Job!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Great Job!



I got over 4k today, i put my secret weapon to work


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
_Blue Bird passes 600,000_ Way to go Mike
3xploit passes 200,000
cliffinsperry passes 80,000
mosheen passes 2,000
hat_tpu passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
rangerone766 passed 30,000
Silkstone passed 90,000
freaksavior passed 40,000
_mmaakk passed 250,000_
_El Fiendo passed 30,000_ I know you can do better than that
amdguy passed 90,000
onry passed 60,000
VulcanBros passed 30,000
King Wookie passed 40,000
MrSemi passed 40,000
theonedub passed 25,000
stanhemi passed 40,000
freakshow passed 20,000
dhoshaw passed 60,000
T-Bob passed 40,000

*Members Joining Today*
wilsonacersc joins from University of Michigan - Current and Past


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

good going everyone, special congrats to Mike for 600k+


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> _Blue Bird passes 600,000_ Way to go Mike
> 3xploit passes 200,000
> cliffinsperry passes 80,000
> ...



Bogi, thanks for the comments 

So... looks like El Matador isn't that killer over here


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol! It's coming, its coming. Only crunching on an E4500 right now.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Lol! It's coming, its coming.



What is coming?.......Is it that same farm that you've been promising us over at the F@H sub forum


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 11, 2009)

Have a look at my 'Last 24 Hour' stat on EoC. Still wisecracking slick?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Have a look at my 'Last 24 Hour' stat on EoC. Still wisecracking slick?




47K PPD is a nice number but check mine tomorrow......


----------



## mike047 (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good going everyone, special congrats to Mike for 600k+



I am down to 10 cores, but plodding along.

I have been unemployed for about 9 months and during the summer months cannot justify the electricity cost.  When winter arrives again, I will turn all my heaters back on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I am down to 10 cores, but plodding along.
> 
> I have been unemployed for about 9 months and during the summer months cannot justify the electricity cost.  When winter arrives again, I will turn all my heaters back on



bro the heat is killing me man, my room yesterday was 78ºF.  Which is starting to be pretty hot to live in.  Im seriously trying to plan something out.  maybe relocate stuff in my room and  get the PC as close as possible to my window, then make something that will route the heat from my rad on the i7 out the window or something.the amd rig puts out heat, but not much.  If I turn off my i7 the temps in my room drop at least 7-8ºF.  But anyways, good to see you chugging along


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 12, 2009)

TPU reached another WCG Milestone!!  We've moved to Rank 89 team!!

Cheers!!

We need to keep up the good work people!! A lil more from everybody gets our team even more closer to being in the top 10!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
*bogmali passes 500,000*
phanbuey passes 5,000
captain5157 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 16,000,000*
JWL1991 passed 70,000
msgclb passed 800,000
p_o_s_pc passed 10,000
Homeless2 passed 40,000
ohmecks passed 1,000
everydayiloveu passed 10,000
hat_tpu passed 500
captain5157 passed 500


----------



## Disparia (Jul 12, 2009)

Rockin!

Personal Milestone: Badges in all projects. Took awhile for The Clean Energy Project to go bronze.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Rockin!
> 
> Personal Milestone: Badges in all projects. Took awhile for The Clean Energy Project to go bronze.
> 
> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/badges.png




Sweet


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Rockin!
> 
> Personal Milestone: Badges in all projects. Took awhile for The Clean Energy Project to go bronze.
> 
> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/badges.png



Looks good Jizzler!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 13, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
A Cheese Danish passes 5,000
dhoshaw passes 70,000
captain5157 passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 60,000
bogmali passed 500,000
Duxx passed 40,000
sybeck2k passed 5,000
phanbuey passed 5,000
deathmore passed 5,000
captain5157 passed 1,000


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 13, 2009)

Yay I finally passed 5,000! =P


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did I tell ya I got WCG to run on my phone.  Pumps out 0.00001 points per day.
> 
> now thats hardcore right there !



 good stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> good stuff!



now the next step is to upgrade the processor on the phone, stick  a quad in there


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2009)

told you i'd get up ther cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> told you i'd get up ther cp



you damn right bro, a little bit more and you'll be passing me


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2009)

i look forward to the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i look forward to the day



keep it up, although I'm putting out some good points lately.  got another i7 rig crunching, not mine, not 24/7 neither but hey its something.  Thats why I had two days with almost 6,000 points last week.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2009)

CP what phone do you have?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 500,000
dustyshiv passes 500,000
MRCLTPU passes 100,000
BlackAtem passes 40,000
wilsonacersc passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 90,000
amdguy passed 100,000
VulcanBros passed 40,000
A Cheese Danish passed 5,000
stanhemi passed 50,000
dhoshaw passed 70,000
T-Bob passed 50,000
angelkiller passed 30,000
hat_tpu passed 1,000
captain5157 passed 2,000


----------



## n-ster (Jul 15, 2009)

2 past half a million... O.O GRATZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## mmaakk (Jul 15, 2009)

MetalRacer & dustyshiv

Fantastic work people 

Half MIL 

I'm so jealous


----------



## MRCL (Jul 15, 2009)

100k, nice! Then again, 500k, bloody hell man


----------



## n-ster (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha... the 2 half millions made us forget you  gratz to you too


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 15, 2009)

Hell yea! Good Job everybody!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2009)

whooo... i actually dont really know how to read the points but don't matter - this runs nicely in the background. forever.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> whooo... i actually dont really know how to read the points but don't matter - this runs nicely in the background. forever.



i also don't know how to read the points all i do it see when ever i hit a milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what phone do you have?



samsung messager


http://images.google.com/images?q=s...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> samsung messager
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=s...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi



and you got WCG to run on that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> and you got WCG to run on that



gpu grid too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gpu grid too!



DAMN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DAMN



  man no wonder I have had a crappy ass day.

Look at all that are ready to report!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

now was that magic or what


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

why haven't they reported yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why haven't they reported yet?



i dont know but check my last post.  They did now, I updated manually.  I usually don't have that many stack up, i'll keep an eye out for any issues.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2009)

My completed units are stacking up like that on my Opteron cruncher, had about 6 or so sitting there until I manually updated. I know Mike047 posted how make completed work update immediately but I doubt I will bother since this usually never happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> My completed units are stacking up like that on my Opteron cruncher, had about 6 or so sitting there until I manually updated. I know Mike047 posted how make completed work update immediately but I doubt I will bother since this usually never happens.



six is not bad, thats normal for me, then they update.  But what I posted, that was like 20+


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man no wonder I have had a crappy ass day.
> 
> Look at all that are ready to report!
> 
> ...




CP and all other crunchers, pls. follow this link. There's a trick which allows wcg to report WU as soon as they are finished.

You have to create or edit the cc_config.xml file

It is in ;
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC

Use notepad to edit or create this file with extension .xml

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

Save it and the go to your Boinc manager under the "advanced" tab click "read config file"

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3831053&postcount=3


Originally posted by Mike. Credits to him!!

Tested and works like a charm on all my systems runnin WinXP and Vista.

I have uploaded the file here as well to save everybody the trouble.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27166&stc=1&d=1247637358


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 15, 2009)

Team,

We moved two places up to 87!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 300,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 70,000
GilbertQC passes 70,000
scope54 passes 60,000
PCDEC passes 10,000
phanbuey passes 10,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 500,000
dustyshiv passed 500,000
freaksavior passed 70,000
MRCLTPU passed 100,000
BlackAtem passed 40,000
wilsonacersc passed 2,000
theonedub passed 30,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> CP and all other crunchers, pls. follow this link. There's a trick which allows wcg to report WU as soon as they are finished.
> 
> You have to create or edit the cc_config.xml file
> 
> ...



thanks dude, i'll give it a shot later once I get home and settle in. Im home now, but gotta run.



dustyshiv said:


> Team,
> 
> We moved two places up to 87!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27167&stc=1&d=1247637972



great job everyone


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2009)

Freaking awesome


----------



## bogmali (Jul 16, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Mindweaver passes 600,000
dhoshaw passes 80,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 300,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 70,000
GilbertQC passed 70,000
MrSemi passed 50,000
scope54 passed 60,000
itsover65 passed 10,000
PCDEC passed 10,000
phanbuey passed 10,000
deathmore passed 10,000

*Members Joining Today*
Velvet Wafer joins as new


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 16, 2009)

the team is really growing


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 300,000
freaksavior passes 80,000
Jizzler passes 300,000
HammerON passes 40,000
T-Bob passes 60,000
Velvet Wafer passes 1,000
Solaris17 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Giggla passed 50,000
Mindweaver passed 600,000
Nosada passed 90,000
stanhemi passed 60,000
dhoshaw passed 80,000
twuersch passed 20,000
Shyska passed 2,000
Flyordie passed 1,000
Velvet Wafer passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
Solaris17 joins as new


----------



## HammerON (Jul 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> paulieg passes 300,000
> freaksavior passes 80,000
> Jizzler passes 300,000
> ...



Thanks again bogmali!
Yeah - finally reached 40k

Congrats to Jizzler and Paulieg


----------



## Disparia (Jul 17, 2009)

paulieg may get highlighted, but I got the points,







LOL, close!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> paulieg may get highlighted, but I got the points,
> 
> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/close.png
> 
> LOL, close!



Fixed.....I'm an equal opportunity OP so from now on when you get to six figures, you will have your screen name highlighted


----------



## A novice (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners 

Velvet Wafer joins as new

Solaris17 joins as new

Welcome to the team and thanks for joining


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2009)

i will do my best...


----------



## bogmali (Jul 17, 2009)

A novice said:


> Congratulations to the Stoners
> 
> Velvet Wafer joins as new
> 
> ...



Happy Trails Rob


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 18, 2009)

TPU moved up one place!!  to our beloved stoners!!






Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 17,000,000
Flyordie passes 2,000

Milestones Yesterday
paulieg passed 300,000
freaksavior passed 80,000
Jizzler passed 300,000
VulcanBros passed 50,000
HammerON passed 40,000
T-Bob passed 60,000
mosheen passed 5,000
Velvet Wafer passed 1,000
Solaris17 passed 2,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

lol somehow the update rate dont resembles my actual points... is that normal?


----------



## A novice (Jul 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Happy Trails Rob


Thanks again for taking over the milestone, and the pie threads


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

A novice said:


> Thanks again for taking over the milestone, and the pie threads



You are most welcome


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol somehow the update rate dont resembles my actual points... is that normal?



Divide your "actual" points by seven


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
spiriteh passes 500
GREASEMONKEY passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 17,000,000
freaksavior passed 90,000
cliffinsperry passed 90,000
Pete1burn passed 20,000
angelkiller passed 40,000
Flyordie passed 2,000
hat_tpu passed 2,000
captain5157 passed 5,000
Velvet Wafer passed 2,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
farlex85 joins as new

*Members Leaving Today*
saggoken departed to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> spiriteh passes 500
> GREASEMONKEY passes 500
> 
> ...





one out, one in 


...and congrats to all the milestones yesterday and today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> CP and all other crunchers, pls. follow this link. There's a trick which allows wcg to report WU as soon as they are finished.
> 
> You have to create or edit the cc_config.xml file
> 
> ...






HELP!!

I can't find the BOINC Folder, this is all I have in my APPDATA Folder.  NOne has anything that says BOINC


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)

CP- look in C:/Program Files (X86)/ and the BOINC file folder should be in there.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2009)

CP - I found it in C:/ProgramData/BOINC folder on my Vista x32 and Win7 RC computers. It also might be a hidden folder!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I can't find the BOINC Folder, this is all I have in my APPDATA Folder.  NOne has anything that says BOINC



Cp,

Just paste the location *C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC*
in the Run box and click OK...Ye shall open up!!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2009)

Vista and Windows 7 users don't have "C:\Documents and Settings\" folders. They have C:\Users\<user>, <Public> or <Default>. But I've found that many Vista and Windows 7 programs store there data in C:\ProgramData. It is a hidden folder. That's where BOINC has put its data on my Vista and Windows 7 systems.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
hayder.master passes 500
BundyR passes 50,000
stanhemi passes 70,000
twuersch passes 25,000
Solaris17 passes 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 2,000
farlex85 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 300,000
Vagike passed 60,000
onry passed 70,000
King Wookie passed 50,000
Necrofire passed 10,000
spiriteh passed 500
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,000
farlex85 passed 100


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 20, 2009)

YESS!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

alright guys, thanks a million for the help. I found it in C:/programdata/BOINC

now which one do I edit???


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys, thanks a million for the help. I found it in C:/programdata/BOINC
> 
> now which one do I edit???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090720/Capture049459.jpg



CP,

Download the below mentioned file and just replace this in the directory u opened.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27166&stc=1&d=1247637358


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> CP,
> 
> Download the below mentioned file and just replace this in the directory u opened.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27166&stc=1&d=1247637358



I'LL GIVE THAT A GO NOW, THANKS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'LL GIVE THAT A GO NOW, THANKS.



ok I put the file in there, but however it didn't copy or replace any as there was none with that name.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok I put the file in there, but however it didn't copy or replace any as there was none with that name.



CP,

I think u extracted the file. But did winzip create a folder when u extracted it? If so, it wont work. Just open the uploaded file with winzip. Open the Destination directroy.....i.e the program data folder and drag and drop the file from Winzip window into the destination directory. There should be an earlier version of the xml file. At least mine had!! After u do extract, make sure u click the option that says read config file in WCGmanager options. If everythin is alrite, ur client should automatically report the completed task as soon as it finishes uploading.

I would directly upload the file. But the upload manager wouldnt let me cos it said it was an unsupported file format. Thts why I had to zip it.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
GilbertQC passes 80,000
Creatre passes 100
Homeless2 passes 50,000
T-Bob passes 70,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 200,000
dustyshiv passed 600,000
hayder.master passed 500
Silkstone passed 100,000
freaksavior passed 100,000
BundyR passed 50,000
MrSemi passed 60,000
stanhemi passed 70,000
twuersch passed 25,000
Solaris17 passed 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 2,000
farlex85 passed 200
krusha03 passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
Creatre joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> CP,
> 
> I think u extracted the file. But did winzip create a folder when u extracted it? If so, it wont work. Just open the uploaded file with winzip. Open the Destination directroy.....i.e the program data folder and drag and drop the file from Winzip window into the destination directory. There should be an earlier version of the xml file. At least mine had!! After u do extract, make sure u click the option that says read config file in WCGmanager options. If everythin is alrite, ur client should automatically report the completed task as soon as it finishes uploading.
> 
> ...


i just put the file in there, its working now


----------



## bogmali (Jul 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 20,000
h3llb3nd4 passes 20,000
vaidas40 passes 60,000
Creatre passes 1,000
VulcanBros passes 60,000
_cliffinsperry passes 100,000_
captainskyhawk passes 10,000
phanbuey passes 20,000
Solaris17 passes 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 5,000
farlex85 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Duxx passed 50,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 20,000
GilbertQC passed 80,000
Creatre passed 500
Homeless2 passed 50,000
T-Bob passed 70,000
sybeck2k passed 10,000
spiriteh passed 1,000
Velvet Wafer passed 5,000


----------



## Creatre (Jul 23, 2009)

Woohoo 1,000. Lol, took me a while to figure out what to do.


----------



## hat (Jul 23, 2009)

My stats page at the world community grid website says I have a little over 32k points, yet the "Work done" column in the WCG manger says 4811.89. What's the difference?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 23, 2009)

A factor of 7 and most likely a few extra completed WUs that haven't been counted on the WCG website that are counted in the work done area of your manager.

WCG points are 7x the amount of Boinc points, so that's most likely the first thing. And the second is the work done manager is most likely keeping track of what you've claimed where as the website is counting work validated points. Hence you've got a few projects awaiting validation.

Though, I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## hat (Jul 23, 2009)

So we're going by BOINC points in this thread then?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe so. Though I think the daily number thread may be WCG points. I haven't really investigated too far into it.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 23, 2009)

hat said:


> So we're going by BOINC points in this thread then?



That is correct. If you logon to your account at WCG, you will see that your WCG points are actually more than your points on the daily updates (+/- pending updates).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I believe so. Though I think the daily number thread may be WCG points. I haven't really investigated too far into it.



yes they are WCG points


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
msgclb passes 900,000
Nosada passes 100,000
stanhemi passes 80,000
angelkiller passes 50,000
mosheen passes 10,000
hat_tpu passes 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 20,000
h3llb3nd4 passed 20,000
vaidas40 passed 60,000
bogmali passed 600,000
Creatre passed 1,000
VulcanBros passed 60,000
cliffinsperry passed 100,000
captainskyhawk passed 10,000
phanbuey passed 20,000
Solaris17 passed 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 5,000
farlex85 passed 500
jaytee passed 200


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

I forgot the biggest part of the day that i closed WCG for overclock testing and when i was done with the test forgot to stat it again  i would have been on the list if i would have left it running today and yesterday


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

god im so slow, everyone is faster than me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> god im so slow, everyone is faster than me



thats not true your faster then me. Atleast i would think you are because your CPU is faster clock for clock.(that is till i get the x2 550)

I am running 3ghz@1.31v  and your running 3ghz@1.3v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2009)

i still dont get why my private score is 10 times bigger than my tpu score... even if i folded for TPU from the first second i started folding


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i still dont get why my private score is 10 times bigger than my tpu score... even if i folded for TPU from the first second i started folding



have you reconfigured the settings at sometime? if so maybe a space got put in that shouldn't have


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2009)

which settings can i change that would provoke this?


----------



## Disparia (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=points#45



			
				WCG said:
			
		

> Why are points on the agent and the web different?
> World Community Grid in the past ran two types of agents. A United Devices (UD Windows) agent and a BOINC (Windows/Linux/Mac) agent. Today, World Community Grid only runs the BOINC agent. Points contributed by both of the agents will be part of a members total on the website. However, only points contributed by BOINC agents will be shown on the BOINC agents. The points previously earned by a UD agent only appear on the website. Additionally, due to differences in how the agents computed points, BOINC points are multiplied by 7 when they are imported into the website. Thus if you earned 5 BOINC points, you will see 35 Website points.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which settings can i change that would provoke this?





Jizzler said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=points#45



When I multiply my Work done column by 7 the accumulated points is really close.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 24, 2009)

that makes sense now^^


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
_TechPowerUp! passes 18,000,000_
Yamantaka passes 100,000
MetalRacer passes 600,000
Creatre passes 2,000
scope54 passes 70,000
Demon_82 passes 1,000
deathmore passes 20,000
krusha03 passes 200
jaytee passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
msgclb passed 900,000
pjkva passed 500
Nosada passed 100,000
stanhemi passed 80,000
angelkiller passed 50,000
mosheen passed 10,000
hat_tpu passed 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 10,000
jaytee passed 500


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

is 20k a milestone?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is 20k a milestone?



Yup, did you get it? I'm not seeing you on the list man, are you using the same username?


----------



## msgclb (Jul 25, 2009)

I totally missed that I passed 900,000 yesterday


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yup, did you get it? Hold on let me check



I really don't know i haven't looked i know i was like 500pts away about a week ago 


EDIT:no i didn't i'm at 18k


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I really don't know i haven't looked i know i was like 500pts away about a week ago
> 
> 
> EDIT:no i didn't i'm at 18k



POS,

Make sure u edit the CC_Config file to make Bionic report completed tasks immediately. This speeds up the process of ur results getting validated and points getting added up to ur account.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> _TechPowerUp! passes 18,000,000_
> Yamantaka passes 100,000
> MetalRacer passes 600,000
> ...



Congrats to all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> POS,
> 
> Make sure u edit the CC_Config file to make Bionic report completed tasks immediately. This speeds up the process of ur results getting validated and points getting added up to ur account.



I did that to my intel rig and just now my AMD rig.

My intel rig hasn't been putting great numbers as it had some downtime everyday.  but now its up 24/7.  points should be pretty good crunching at 3.9 GHz and with the instant update, they should be pretty consistent which was my problem before.  One update 3000 points, the other 0


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> POS,
> 
> Make sure u edit the CC_Config file to make Bionic report completed tasks immediately. This speeds up the process of ur results getting validated and points getting added up to ur account.



just did it. Thanks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just did it. Thanks



to which time am i supposed to change it? from 120 minutes`?


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't even bother with it... it still gets reported wether or not you edit the config


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 250,000
Vagike passes 70,000
twuersch passes 30,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 18,000,000
Yamantaka passed 100,000
MetalRacer passed 600,000
Creatre passed 2,000
scope54 passed 70,000
Demon_82 passed 1,000
deathmore passed 20,000
krusha03 passed 200
jaytee passed 1,000


----------



## hat (Jul 26, 2009)

whats the next stone after 5k?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2009)

Monday, augest 2nd 4 rigs will be down

Q8300 @3.4
E7300 stock
T8100 stock
I7 @ 3.0

for one week :/ 

going on vacation.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 26, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Monday, augest 2nd 4 rigs will be down
> 
> Q8300 @3.4
> E7300 stock
> ...



Isn't there a law forbidding anyone living near the Blackhorse Golf Course going on vacation for only one week!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2009)

hat said:


> whats the next stone after 5k?




10K


----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
rangerone766 passes 40,000
onry passes 80,000
stanhemi passes 90,000
kebabi passes 10,000
T-Bob passes 80,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 250,000
El Fiendo passed 40,000
Vagike passed 70,000
BlackAtem passed 50,000
twuersch passed 30,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 20,000
jaytee passed 2,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

lol my milestone isnt displayed.. im a 10k boy too^^


----------



## msgclb (Jul 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol my milestone isnt displayed.. im a 10k boy too^^



Milestones Yesterday
rangerone766 passed 40,000
p_o_s_pc passed 20,000
onry passed 80,000
VulcanBros passed 70,000
stanhemi passed 90,000
kebabi passed 10,000
T-Bob passed 80,000
Velvet Wafer passed 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 20,000
farlex85 passed 1,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

im now up to 13 hours stable... i work on 24 hour stability... 20k is the next goal


----------



## MRCL (Jul 27, 2009)

I should pass 125k soon... Helping people without even noticing it lol.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 700,000
Mindweaver passes 700,000
theonedub passes 40,000
Zanga passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
rangerone766 passed 40,000
p_o_s_pc passed 20,000
onry passed 80,000
VulcanBros passed 70,000
stanhemi passed 90,000
kebabi passed 10,000
T-Bob passed 80,000
Velvet Wafer passed 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 20,000
farlex85 passed 1,000


----------



## HammerON (Jul 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 700,000
> Mindweaver passes 700,000
> theonedub passes 40,000
> ...



WOW! NIce stones dustyshiv and Mindweaver


----------



## hat (Jul 28, 2009)

ROFL! "nice stones"


----------



## suraswami (Jul 28, 2009)

why am I not seen in the milestones passed section 

Accumulated Points:  100,618 
 Current Ranking:  130,353 

Passed yesterday the 100K mark.

and what is the total credit that is shown (14,374)?

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

so which point are we talking about here?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2009)

Suraswami, 

The points the milestones are based off of are BOINC points. That would be the 14,374 figure. The other points are WCG points which are (BOINC points)x7.  Keep on Crunching


----------



## suraswami (Jul 28, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Suraswami,
> 
> The points the milestones are based off of are BOINC points. That would be the 14,374 figure. The other points are WCG points which are (BOINC points)x7.  Keep on Crunching



Thanks for clearing that up, I thought I was going fast but not that fast I guess


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 25,000
GilbertQC passes 90,000
MrSemi passes 70,000
angelkiller passes 60,000
boomstik360 passes 10,000
phanbuey passes 25,000
deathmore passes 25,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 25,000
krusha03 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 700,000
Mindweaver passed 700,000
theonedub passed 40,000
Zanga passed 20,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

whats after 20k?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 30, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Duxx passes 60,000
Creatre passes 5,000
spiriteh passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 25,000
GilbertQC passed 90,000
MrSemi passed 70,000
angelkiller passed 60,000
boomstik360 passed 10,000
phanbuey passed 25,000
deathmore passed 25,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 30,000
krusha03 passed 500


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats after 20k?



25K


----------



## bogmali (Jul 31, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 750,000
Vagike passes 80,000
T-Bob passes 90,000
itsover65 passes 20,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Duxx passed 60,000
Creatre passed 5,000
scope54 passed 80,000
phanbuey passed 30,000
hat_tpu passed 10,000
spiriteh passed 2,000


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 31, 2009)

Keep it going guys!
It's all for good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

i happy im finally getting consistent numbers.  My problem got fixed by applying that file dusty provided us with.  Im doing steady a hair under 4k everyday.  One rig, my amd rig puts out like 400-500  day so most of my credit goes to the i7.  I receieved my Socket 775 board, so I plan on getting the rig up soon.  Got a bit of busy schedule coming up so i'll try my best to get it up ASAP.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2009)

I may have the chance to get a fully equipped, q6600+8800gtx rig for free, i just have to build a new i7 rig for my mate, and ill get it in exchange.

that would be nice,eh? folding on ph2 x4, a64 x2,q6600... but not a whole month in the team

whats the best bang4buck i7-rig? i want to see parts lists, i know you dudes love to do such stuff!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I may have the chance to get a fully equipped, q6600+8800gtx rig for free, i just have to build a new i7 rig for my mate, and ill get it in exchange.
> 
> that would be nice,eh? folding on ph2 x4, a64 x2,q6600... but not a whole month in the team
> 
> whats the best bang4buck i7-rig? i want to see parts lists, i know you dudes love to do such stuff!



CPU wise it is hands down i7 920
mobo MANY will argue on this but i think the Foxconn Flammingblade(SP?) or one of the cheaper gigabytes... too lazy to look up links


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 31, 2009)

my mate loves gigabyte, he will be real pleased to hear that... do you have a link?

what ram do you recommend... should be adequatly overclockable, but mustn be too much...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my mate loves gigabyte, he will be real pleased to hear that... do you have a link?
> 
> what ram do you recommend... should be adequatly overclockable, but mustn be too much...



Gigiabyte board 
Foxconn board 

ram 3gb Tri-channel 

6gb tri-channel 


EDIT: If SLI is wanted/needed then DON'T get the foxconn here is a thread on the foxconn board http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/510747-foxconn-flaming-blade-gti.html


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2009)

I heard tell of this board being "the one" for i7 clockers/enthusiasts in the i7 club thread
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374


----------



## bogmali (Aug 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 19,000,000
King Wookie passes 60,000
Pete1burn passes 25,000
HammerON passes 50,000
dhoshaw passes 90,000
angelkiller passes 70,000
deathmore passes 30,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 40,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 750,000
Vagike passed 80,000
T-Bob passed 90,000
itsover65 passed 20,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Gigiabyte board
> Foxconn board
> 
> ram 3gb Tri-channel
> ...



thanks! i picked a few ideas!

OT: if i hold my output, i should overtake you in 5 days, pospc ^^


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 1, 2009)

hat said:


> I heard tell of this board being "the one" for i7 clockers/enthusiasts in the i7 club thread
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128374



The "One" is the UD5, though all of the Gigabyte x58 boards have very high BCLK and are incredibly stable, right down to the UD3R. The only board on the market possibly better than the UD5 is the EVGA Classified...and that's a maybe with a $400 price tag.


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The "One" is the UD5, though all of the Gigabyte x58 boards have very high BCLK and are incredibly stable, right down to the UD3R. The only board on the market possibly better than the UD5 is the EVGA Classified...and that's a maybe with a $400 price tag.



Let's write that mistake off as a technicality


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 1, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I may have the chance to get a fully equipped, q6600+8800gtx rig for free, i just have to build a new i7 rig for my mate, and ill get it in exchange.
> 
> that would be nice,eh? folding on ph2 x4, a64 x2,q6600... but not a whole month in the team
> 
> whats the best bang4buck i7-rig? i want to see parts lists, i know you dudes love to do such stuff!



You should really make a thread on this in the System builders advice section. I'd prefer this thread not be crowded with non milestone related chat. Thanks!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
_paulieg passes 400,000_
_mmaakk passes 300,000_
ohmecks passes 2,000
mosheen passes 20,000
jaytee passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 19,000,000
King Wookie passed 60,000
Pete1burn passed 25,000
HammerON passed 50,000
dhoshaw passed 90,000
angelkiller passed 70,000
deathmore passed 30,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 40,000


----------



## msgclb (Aug 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> paulieg passes 400,000
> mmaakk passes 300,000
> ohmecks passes 2,000
> ...



I'd be willing to bet our team has someone from all but one continent and that being Antarctia. This means that on Free-DC TechPowerUp has an increasing number of the flags of the countries in these continents. When I looked at mosheen stats I saw a flag and country that I didn't recognize. It's been a long time since I had a geographics lesson and I'd bet his country wasn't mentioned. 

Congratulations mosheen.

If you want a geographics lesson check this link:
http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/africa/mu.htm
Note: Is your flag flying!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
bogmali passes 700,000
Mindweaver passes 750,000
BundyR passes 60,000
ahkiet passes 40,000
Papahyooie passes 5,000
captain5157 passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 400,000
mmaakk passed 300,000
ohmecks passed 2,000
mosheen passed 20,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 25,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 50,000
jaytee passed 5,000

*Members Joining Today*
mike047 joins from Zirconia Welcome Back Mike


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay Im on the milestones page! Im confused though, where can I monitor these boinc points? They're not on the wcg "My Grid" page are they?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Yay Im on the milestones page! Im confused though, where can I monitor these boinc points? They're not on the wcg "My Grid" page are they?



Free-DC

You're not on the first page yet when sorted by rank. You'll need to click on the next button or sort by Today or Yesterday. To anticipate your next question I'll tell you that the points displayed on Free-DC need to multiplied by 7 to equal the points on your "My Grid" page.

To see the machines used by each user just click on the user name and scroll down to the Host section. For each user's hosts to be listed they have to be made public under My Grid | My Profile.

To get a piece of the pie my than likely you need one or more i7 or a farm that fits in an barn.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok yea I read about multiplying them by 7 earlier in the thread, I just didnt know where to find them. Thanks! Looks like I should be on the first page by tomorrow or perhaps the next day 
I have a potential farm that could take up my closet, I just have to wait until it gets cold and use them for heating


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes! 20000!^^


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay folks.....

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passed 400,000
Giggla passed 60,000
GilbertQC passed 100,000
MrSemi passed 80,000
theonedub passed 50,000
stanhemi passed 100,000
Flyordie passed 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
bogmali passes 700,000
Mindweaver passes 750,000
BundyR passes 60,000
ahkiet passes 40,000
Papahyooie passes 5,000
captain5157 passes 10,000


----------



## Duxx (Aug 4, 2009)

Todays the big day for msgclb! Congrats man.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 4, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Todays the big day for msgclb! Congrats man.



It seems that I will cracked the 1 million mark today. I would have done it last night but one of my i7 systems locked up just after I went to bed and I lost about 10 hours. It looks like I have a flaky hard disk.

We have several members crunching away that will soon crack the 1 million mark. But dustyshiv will soon pass me if I don't get my act together.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It seems that I will cracked the 1 million mark today.



And You have indeed

*Milestones Today*
_msgclb passes 1,000,000_
MetalRacer passes 700,000
Jizzler passes 400,000
scope54 passes 90,000
dhoshaw passes 100,000
T-Bob passes 100,000
angelkiller passes 80,000
PCDEC passes 20,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 400,000
Giggla passed 60,000
GilbertQC passed 100,000
MrSemi passed 80,000
theonedub passed 50,000
stanhemi passed 100,000
Flyordie passed 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 60,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And You have indeed
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> _msgclb passes 1,000,000_
> ...




  congrats msgclb


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 5, 2009)

..............crunchilicious
congrats msgclb


----------



## HammerON (Aug 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And You have indeed
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> _msgclb passes 1,000,000_
> ...



That is really awesome
Congrats msgclb


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
mx500torid passes 200,000
Buck_Nasty passes 200,000
VulcanBros passes 80,000
mosheen passes 25,000
deathmore passes 40,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 70,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
msgclb passed 1,000,000
MetalRacer passed 700,000
Jizzler passed 400,000
scope54 passed 90,000
dhoshaw passed 100,000
T-Bob passed 100,000
angelkiller passed 80,000
PCDEC passed 20,000


----------



## bogmali (Aug 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 30,000
JWL1991 passes 80,000
freaksavior passes 200,000
phanbuey passes 40,000
Velvet Wafer passes 25,000
krusha03 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 250,000
mx500torid passed 200,000
Buck_Nasty passed 200,000
VulcanBros passed 80,000
mosheen passed 25,000
deathmore passed 40,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 70,00


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2009)

new milestone for me^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2009)

i want to pass the next stone but am running a 350w PSU ATM and am kinda worried to crunch on it. maybe i will run stock speeds and try it


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
_TechPowerUp! passes 20,000,000_
bogmali passes 750,000
Duxx passes 70,000
Vagike passes 90,000
suraswami passes 20,000
Homeless2 passes 60,000
Papahyooie passes 10,000
itsover65 passes 25,000
K.I.T.T passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 30,000
JWL1991 passed 80,000
freaksavior passed 200,000
phanbuey passed 40,000
Velvet Wafer passed 25,000
krusha03 passed 1,000

Members Joining Today
K.I.T.T joins as new  _Welcome_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be over 400k by the morning tomorrow


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

finally passed 10k... i think im never going to get this rig running right...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

guys I highly encourage you too check out this thread I started.  It can help us big time.  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101191


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

i believe ill pass 30k until tomorrows highnoon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe ill pass 30k until tomorrows highnoon



good going dude 

I'm 774 points under 400k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good going dude
> 
> I'm 774 points under 400k



we will be on place 50 soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we will be on place 50 soon



we have worked out way up quickly, I'm extremely proud of what we have done and very thankful to the folks at XS that helped us out and we now are in debt to them forever! 

 to the xs refugees!


I have now made it over 400k,  Woot!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

congratz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> congratz



thanks dude


----------



## bogmali (Aug 9, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 400,000
dustyshiv passes 900,000
angelkiller passes 90,000
K.I.T.T passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 20,000,000
bogmali passed 750,000
Duxx passed 70,000
Vagike passed 90,000
suraswami passed 20,000
Homeless2 passed 60,000
Papahyooie passed 10,000
itsover65 passed 25,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 80,000
K.I.T.T passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

400k woot woot


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Mindweaver passes 800,000
theonedub passes 60,000
Velvet Wafer passes 30,000
jaytee passes 10,000
Mussels passes 100
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 400,000
dustyshiv passed 900,000
angelkiller passed 90,000
K.I.T.T passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
Mussels joins as new
overclocking101 joins as new


----------



## scope54 (Aug 10, 2009)

hopefully i hit 100k mark for tomorrow's update!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 10, 2009)

YESSSS!! 30000... the next milestone is only a heap away..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

good going everyone


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
h3llb3nd4 passes 25,000
Duxx passes 80,000
MrSemi passes 90,000
mosheen passes 30,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 30,000
deathmore passes 50,000
Mussels passes 500
overclocking101 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 750,000
Mindweaver passed 800,000
onry passed 100,000
theonedub passed 60,000
scope54 passed 100,000
Velvet Wafer passed 30,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 90,000
jaytee passed 10,000
Mussels passed 200
overclocking101 passed 500


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

i've got both my machines going now - they double as heaters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've got both my machines going now - they double as heaters



my room is about 10ºc hotter than just stepping outside my bedroom door 

an i7 and a E7200 full steam 24/7


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2009)

Open a window? Oh wait, you're in Miami... no, don't...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

hat said:


> Open a window? Oh wait, you're in Miami... no, don't...



I do that and i'll watch my rigs melt away


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2009)

Naw, you would get a 3rd degree burn on your face from being infront of the window, so you wouldn't even get a chance to open it in the first place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

hat said:


> Naw, you would get a 3rd degree burn on your face from being infront of the window, so you wouldn't even get a chance to open it in the first place.



true.  You can not place your hand on a window more than a few seconds during the day.  THey got extremely hot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my room is about 10ºc hotter than just stepping outside my bedroom door
> 
> an i7 and a E7200 full steam 24/7


i can say the same thing but i only have a 4850e and a 8800GT. both are overclocked and overvolted folding and crunching 24/7(well close to it) but i love it being warm(at night the most) so its not a problem(nothing like a 85-90f room)


----------



## bogmali (Aug 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Vagike passes 100,000
BundyR passes 70,000
BlackAtem passes 60,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 100,000
Mussels passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
h3llb3nd4 passed 25,000
Duxx passed 80,000
VulcanBros passed 90,000
MrSemi passed 90,000
mosheen passed 30,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 30,000
deathmore passed 50,000
farlex85 passed 2,000
Mussels passed 500
overclocking101 passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
mosses_ghandi joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can say the same thing but i only have a 4850e and a 8800GT. both are overclocked and overvolted folding and crunching 24/7(well close to it) but i love it being warm(at night the most) so its not a problem(nothing like a 85-90f room)



how many showers do you take at night?   i can't sleep with that temperature.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2009)

seems i'm going up about 500 points  a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> seems i'm going up about 500 points  a day



how much of the day are you crunching?  24/7?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how many showers do you take at night?   i can't sleep with that temperature.



only 1  i don't get hot in that temp...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> only 1  i don't get hot in that temp...



I would loose my mind if I was you bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would loose my mind if I was you bro



anything under 75f and i am cold. i hate that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anything under 75f and i am cold. i hate that



oh god, 75ºf and im sweating


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much of the day are you crunching?  24/7?



on the AMD machine, yeah.

on my main system, its erratic. its in sleep mode when i'm asleep, and drops off when i'm gaming... should be hours 8+ a day.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 13, 2009)

wohoo I'm climbing in points god I love my quad!! I had it installed on my fiance's pc but she found out and got all mad n told me to take it off  women sheesh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> on the AMD machine, yeah.
> 
> on my main system, its erratic. its in sleep mode when i'm asleep, and drops off when i'm gaming... should be hours + a day.



hmmm seems about right, I use to crunch 24/7 on my athlon x2 rig and it put out about 400-500 points a day.  So you are about right.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 13, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> wohoo I'm climbing in points god I love my quad!! I had it installed on my fiance's pc but she found out and got all mad n told me to take it off  women sheesh



LOL. Install it as a service and hide it.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 13, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> wohoo I'm climbing in points god I love my quad!! I had it installed on my fiance's pc but she found out and got all mad n told me to take it off  women sheesh



Don't let that skirt fly over your face


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^ 

hilarious!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> wohoo I'm climbing in points god I love my quad!! I had it installed on my fiance's pc but she found out and got all mad n told me to take it off  women sheesh



Feminism = Feminazi


----------



## bogmali (Aug 13, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 300,000
vaidas40 passes 70,000
freaksavior passes 250,000
bogmali passes 800,000
theblaznee passes 10,000
HammerON passes 60,000
mosses_ghandi passes 200
Avarice302 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Vagike passed 100,000
BundyR passed 70,000
BlackAtem passed 60,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 100,000
Mussels passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
Avarice302 joins as new


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

hey even avalag is in WCG now!

doesnt that make twice, that i've passed 1,000?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Feminism = Feminazi



someone called for a german?


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2009)

I just now passed 20k =O


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
theonedub passes 70,000
hat_tpu passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 300,000
vaidas40 passed 70,000
freaksavior passed 250,000
bogmali passed 800,000
theblaznee passed 10,000
HammerON passed 60,000
mosses_ghandi passed 200
Avarice302 passed 500


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2009)

i got missed  i passed 1,000 twice, but i never got noticed for passing 10,000









not bad  beating 500 a day with the xeon crunching as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i got missed  i passed 1,000 twice, but i never got noticed for passing 10,000
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090813/Capture040384.jpg
> ...



this is where we get the milestones from, the point system is different. IT was explained a few pages back I believe, but I can't find the post.  Maybe it was another thread.


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2009)

that might explain things...


does it record it differently, or just update at different times?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that might explain things...
> 
> 
> does it record it differently, or just update at different times?




I notice it updates at around the same time.  Just that the points I believe for WCG are multiplied


here you go, found the post, they are multiplied by 7 for WCG.

So, DC stats points, multiplied by 7.  I've never actually done the math, but I'm assuming this is correct

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1500432&postcount=301


----------



## bogmali (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going camping this weekend guys and won't be back until Sunday. Feel free to update this thread in my absence


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2009)

anybody gonna do it?  

When do you usually update?  The night update?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 14, 2009)

He usually hits it up in another 5 hours.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats dustshiv!  1,, 

Mad props man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Congrats dustshiv!  1,,
> 
> Mad props man



congrats dusty


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

what the next after 20


----------



## msgclb (Aug 15, 2009)

Milestones Today
dustyshiv passes 1,000,000 
Kursah passes 250,000
Duxx passes 90,000
Pete1burn passes 30,000
suraswami passes 25,000
angelkiller passes 100,000
itsover65 passes 30,000
Mussels passes 2,000
overclocking101 passes 5,000

Milestones Yesterday
theonedub passed 70,000
hat_tpu passed 20,000

Congratulations for your achievements

It seems that Dustyshiv has also made it over 1,000,000 points folding tonight!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2009)

Crazy crunching (and folding) dustyshiv 

Mad props to you

Thanks msgclb for posting the Milestones~


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 15, 2009)

whats the next milestone after 30000`?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> whats the next milestone after 30000`?



I haven't a clue. Oh wait, I just figured it out! I've always just waited until it popped up on the Free-DC site but I just found the answer by clicking the (more) link under Milestones. Look at all the milestones that TechPowerUp! has achieved and you'll see the answer.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 16, 2009)

Milestones Today
MetalRacer passes 800,000 
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passes 25,000
twuersch passes 40,000
PCDEC passes 25,000

Milestones Yesterday
dustyshiv passed 1,000,000
Kursah passed 250,000
Duxx passed 90,000
Pete1burn passed 30,000
suraswami passed 25,000
angelkiller passed 100,000
itsover65 passed 30,000
Mussels passed 2,000
overclocking101 passed 5,000


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 16, 2009)

Great going Metalracer!!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 17, 2009)

Milestones Today
FordGT90Concept passes 400,000 
El Fiendo passes 50,000 
VulcanBros passes 100,000 
Homeless2 passes 70,000 

Milestones Yesterday
MetalRacer passed 800,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 25,000
twuersch passed 40,000
PCDEC passed 25,000

Congrats to all of your milestones


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to all the stoners

I am back from the woods


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
costinul_ala passes 1,000
paulieg passes 500,000
Giggla passes 70,000
msgclb passes 1,100,000
p_o_s_pc passes 25,000
MrSemi passes 100,000
K.I.T.T passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 400,000
Duxx passed 100,000
El Fiendo passed 50,000
VulcanBros passed 100,000
HammerON passed 70,000
Homeless2 passed 70,000
freakshow passed 25,000
Avarice302 passed 1,000


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
theonedub passes 80,000
deathmore passes 60,000
spiriteh passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
costinul_ala passed 1,000
paulieg passed 500,000
Giggla passed 70,000
msgclb passed 1,100,000
p_o_s_pc passed 25,000
MrSemi passed 100,000
K.I.T.T passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
AthlonX2 joins as new


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 19, 2009)

due to bogmali beeing away, and me having a milestone

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 1,100,000
freaksavior passes 300,000
Jizzler passes 500,000
phanbuey passes 50,000
Velvet Wafer passes 40,000
Mussels passes 5,000
AthlonX2 passes 200

i hope i can use the new cruncher to get to 50000 faster


----------



## msgclb (Aug 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> due to bogmali beeing away, and me having a milestone
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 1,100,000
> ...



Bogmali returned from his foray in the woods and I'd bet he will be posting both the milestone and pie threads tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 19, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Bogmali returned from his foray in the woods and I'd bet he will be posting both the milestone and pie threads tonight.



I am back and sorry for the confusion. I am also back in the woods again but this time I have access to the interweb and am able to update the pie and milestone threads


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 20, 2009)

great that your back bogmli  
I see i made 25k I should get to the next stone faster now that i have more rigs helping me


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 
dustyshiv passes 1,100,000 
freaksavior passes 300,000 
Jizzler passes 500,000 
phanbuey passes 50,000 
Velvet Wafer passes 40,000 
Mussels passes 5,000 
AthlonX2 passes 200 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
theonedub passed 80,000 
deathmore passed 60,000 
spiriteh passed 5,000


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 1,100,000
> freaksavior passes 300,000
> Jizzler passes 500,000
> ...



Sweet stones
Nice job everyone


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

Its gonna take some time till I hit 200k I think  Needed to decrease the crunching from 100% 24/7 to 60% (altho still 24/7), due to the unbearable heat in my room and inevitable sky rocketing temps. Damn. I want winter!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Its gonna take some time till I hit 200k I think  Needed to decrease the crunching from 100% 24/7 to 60% (altho still 24/7), due to the unbearable heat in my room and inevitable sky rocketing temps. Damn. I want winter!



my i7 has been down for a few days waiting for my new CPU, and man what a difference in room temps bro.  Its amazing how much heat that thing puts out, im really like


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 has been down for a few days waiting for my new CPU, and man what a difference in room temps bro.  Its amazing how much heat that thing puts out, im really like



Thats why I can't run two computers in my room. I once OCCTed my second rig, and room remp went extraordinary high. Now that was in spring, where its not that warm outside. Now with the heat wave hitting Switzerland (35c/95F+) and 27c/80F in my room AT FRIGGIN 7:30AM, it is definately not an option. I don't want to melt


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thats why I can't run two computers in my room. I once OCCTed my second rig, and room remp went extraordinary high. Now that was in spring, where its not that warm outside. Now with the heat wave hitting Switzerland (35c/95F+) and 27c/80F in my room AT FRIGGIN 7:30AM, it is definately not an option. I don't want to melt



you need to do what i did in summer, run at stock clocks undervolted... really helps keep the temps low.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

thats a good point mussels.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you need to do what i did in summer, run at stock clocks undervolted... really helps keep the temps low.



Thats what my i7 is, overclocked but undervolted.  3.0ghz @ .95V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Thats what my i7 is, overclocked but undervolted.  3.0ghz @ .95V



is yours a D0?  I think mudkip was able to do 3.8 Ghz at just over 1.0v.  Thats insane


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is yours a D0?  I think mudkip was able to do 3.8 Ghz at just over 1.0v.  Thats insane



Mine is at 3.4 with .95v


----------



## Duxx (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is yours a D0?  I think mudkip was able to do 3.8 Ghz at just over 1.0v.  Thats insane



Yah D0, i haven't really tested anything more.  but now that you mention it, I'll go back to the grind  hah


----------



## Duxx (Aug 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Mine is at 3.4 with .95v



Damnit! Fine I'm going to change it when I get back! 4.2 @ .8!


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is yours a D0?  I think mudkip was able to do 3.8 Ghz at just over 1.0v.  Thats insane



The chip you have coming will do the same. Trader's remorse setting in....


----------



## bogmali (Aug 20, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Damnit! Fine I'm going to change it when I get back! 4.2 @ .8!




Um, why don't you just donate that to me before you fry it 

Sarcasm FTW


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

I run my quad now on 2GHz 1.1v (lowest I can go somehow on this board) instead of 3.5GHZ. Takes a bit longer now for the project, but at least I don't stick to the floor anymore lol.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 20, 2009)

Small benefit to living in a manufactured house... sawzall the wall, install another A/C will little regard to home value 

Replaced my dead 3 ton central unit last summer with two 12K's and an 18K. Been doing pretty good on the power bill as the bedroom units don't run during the day. Though I'm certainly looking forward to winter!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I run my quad now on 2GHz 1.1v (lowest I can go somehow on this board) instead of 3.5GHZ. Takes a bit longer now for the project, but at least I don't stick to the floor anymore lol.



3.7 @stock here... dont want to ruin my outputs that bad^^ with a 24/7 open window and only a boxershorts i can survive it, like a real mech pilot! hope the fusion reactor dont grills me!



i hope to reach the 50000 mark until sunday


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 3.7 @stock here... dont want to ruin my outputs that bad^^ with a 24/7 open window and only a boxershorts i can survive it, like a real mech pilot! hope the fusion reactor dont grills me!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope to reach the 50000 mark until sunday



Its 31c right now in my room. At this time of night (11pm). And I like the cold, so ambient temps over 25c just kill me. So I guess 200k have to wait a tad bit longer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

luckily it started to rain... incl cooling ;-) but i feel like having been under radiation... its a heat that you strangely can feel reach very deeply into your skin... i have been to a radon bath in bad gastein, 2 years ago... and got 2 times th radiation output, that i would normally have gotten in a year, it were several mS... it felt a little stronger like the sunshine today, and my stomach was a little sick, like known from radiation, but i think it felt nearly the same...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 20, 2009)

May I ask what this is? I'm completely confused.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

a thermalbath in austria... its water contains noticeable amounts of radioactive radon gas, even when filtered... i never knew that, but found out later^^ i wondered why i felt so hot, even when parts of the water were icecold...

740.000 Bq/m³ Radon and 780 Bq/m³ Radium (Ra226) it had...

a normal half hour visit should at least provide:
3.000.000 Bq, including radiated air, because the radon also emits from the ground there...

EDIT: i swam around for 2 hours,like a silly duck, and were major irritated^^


----------



## MRCL (Aug 20, 2009)

Sooo... what super powers do you have then?
Edit: I just noticed this is going off topic, so I will go to bed now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 20, 2009)

i have gained the ability to say if a proc is a cherry,when i see it.

Nah. But that would be cool eh? just having that stupid third eye sticking out of my back.. not really functional when you wear clothes

ontopic, i hope the temperature doesnt hold me back too hard... i want that points,damn


----------



## bogmali (Aug 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
burtram passes 10,000 
HammerON passes 80,000 
Azma666 passes 500 

*Milestones Yesterday *
dustyshiv passed 1,100,000 
freaksavior passed 300,000 
bogmali passed 900,000 Late from yesterda's update
Jizzler passed 500,000 
Buck_Nasty passed 250,000 
phanbuey passed 50,000 
Velvet Wafer passed 40,000 
Mussels passed 5,000 
AthlonX2 passed 200 

*Members Joining Today* 
Azma666 joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 
Mindweaver passes 900,000 
King Wookie passes 70,000 
Papahyooie passes 20,000 
overclocking101 passes 10,000 
AthlonX2 passes 500 
Azma666 passes 1,000 

*Milestones Yesterday *
burtram passed 10,000 
HammerON passed 80,000 
Azma666 passed 500


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 
BundyR passes 80,000 
twuersch passes 50,000 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
Mindweaver passed 900,000 
King Wookie passed 70,000 
Papahyooie passed 20,000 
overclocking101 passed 10,000 
AthlonX2 passed 500 
Azma666 passed 2,000


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 500,000
theonedub passes 90,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 40,000
jaytee passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
BundyR passed 80,000
twuersch passed 50,000


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job Oily_97 

I am gaining on you theonedub 
Overclocked my i7:







And so:


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 24, 2009)

Woot ima get two milestones in two days! 20k yesterday, 25k today!

scratch that, three days. But still good for me!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
dustyshiv passes 1,200,000 
Papahyooie passes 25,000
mosheen passes 40,000 
Avarice302 passes 2,000 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
Oily_17 passed 500,000 
ahkiet passed 50,000 
HammerON passed 90,000 
theonedub passed 90,000 
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 40,000 
jaytee passed 20,000 

*Members Joining Today* 
Nemo~ joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

man dusty is really flying!    Congrats man, you are moving up at the speed of light my friend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Mainframe has made a new hit! you produce thousands, like i produce hundreds

congratiulations!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

I am so close to 30k (40points away i think) and i have 2 pages of "waiting to be validated"  by the time they get around to being validated i am going to be close to 35k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am so close to 30k (40points away i think) and i have 2 pages of "waiting to be validated"  by the time they get around to being validated i am going to be close to 35k



  yeah I've had a few pages at times, then I get a huge update of like 2k points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I've had a few pages at times, then I get a huge update of like 2k points



i hope that happens today. I want 30k by tonight. I also moved up from 78 in the team rank to 73(i think or was it 75?) in just a few days.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

400 points. i will take the 50k tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

you guys are doing great


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

need.....moar..iterations...*cough*


----------



## bogmali (Aug 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 
MetalRacer passes 900,000 
mx500torid passes 250,000 
Azma666 passes 5,000 
Nemo~ passes 200 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
dustyshiv passed 1,200,000 
Papahyooie passed 25,000 
mosheen passed 40,000 
Avarice302 passed 2,000


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 900,000
> mx500torid passes 250,000
> Azma666 passes 5,000
> ...



Congrats to all


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 26, 2009)

my milestones are always late! 

im at 50k now


----------



## bogmali (Aug 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my milestones are always late!
> 
> im at 50k now



They'll be on the next Milestone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 26, 2009)

I made it to 30k mine will be on the next post along with VW
can't wait to get my other rig setup. Supposed to be going to pick it up today but the rest of the week the GF wants to do stuff so won't get to it right away.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 26, 2009)

i hope to reach 60000 until sunday


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2009)

100k in the next 2-3 days I think


----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
p_o_s_pc passes 30,000 
Velvet Wafer passes 50,000 

*Milestones Yesterday *
MetalRacer passed 900,000 
mx500torid passed 250,000 
Azma666 passed 5,000 
Nemo~ passed 200 

Congrats POS and Velvet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks i hope i can  hold POS at my back, i bet times will come, when we will start to fight for a rank i enjoy a worthy opponent


----------



## bogmali (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe we have a new member of the "Millionaire's Club"

More details tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I believe we have a new member of the "Millionaire's Club"
> 
> More details tonight





details please


----------



## Duxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> details please



Milestones Today
bogmali passes 999,999

OHHHH SO CLOSE!  I bet all your comps crashed and you stuck there foreverrrr! 
 Congrats man!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 27, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I believe we have a new member of the "Millionaire's Club"
> 
> More details tonight



You must be mistaken as I didn't feel the earth shake. OMG, it did shake!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks i hope i can  hold POS at my back, i bet times will come, when we will start to fight for a rank i enjoy a worthy opponent



just wait till i get my other rig up and running and i hope i can be a worthy opponent 


BTW it appears that I have 2 opponents hat and velvet Wafer 
as of today here are the rankings for the 3 of us VW 1st me 2nd hat 3rd


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just wait till i get my other rig up and running and i hope i can be a worthy opponent
> 
> 
> BTW it appears that I have 2 opponents hat and velvet Wafer
> ...



you have bad luck. i added an x2 today. hope to stock it up to another x2 and my phenom in an am3 board+ a new 939 cruncher.... one month i say, for everything :-D


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you have bad luck. i added an x2 today. hope to stock it up to another x2 and my phenom in an am3 board+ a new 939 cruncher.... one month i say, for everything :-D



 3 x2s@3ghz 2 AXP@2.2ghz 1p4HT@3ghz 1p4@2.6ghz if i can get the extra money i will also be adding another rig not sure what socket. I also hope to upgrade to a quad again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3 x2s@3ghz 2 AXP@2.2ghz 1p4HT@3ghz 1p4@2.6ghz if i can get the extra money i will also be adding another rig not sure what socket. I also hope to upgrade to a quad again



you know, my friends fear me, for beeing very good at occupying their mostly unused rig for crunching... you have to add 4 rigs to your calculation (beating me), that run,but are badly managed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you know, my friends fear me, for beeing very good at occupying their mostly unused rig for crunching... you have to add 4 rigs to your calculation (beating me), that run,but are badly managed



how do you think i got the p4s on there  if only i could get them to run 24/7 on the X2s at school. That would be over 30 x2s crunching if i could do it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you think i got the p4s on there  if only i could get them to run 24/7 on the X2s at school. That would be over 30 x2s crunching if i could do it



build you an mp3stick with a .bat installing boinc as a service on plugin


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> build you an mp3stick with a .bat installing boinc as a service on plugin



does that work even if the computer isn't logged on?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 28, 2009)

im sure there is a way to do so....but im not hacker enough to know
sorry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im sure there is a way to do so....but im not hacker enough to know
> sorry



i don't really want to get kicked out of school anyways so doesn't matter to me... I don't want to know how to.If i know how i will do it


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

A lot of stoners tonight (including myself) so congrats to all of you 

*Milestones Today* 
h3llb3nd4 passes 30,000 
Giggla passes 80,000 
msgclb passes 1,200,000 
vaidas40 passes 80,000 
bogmali passes 1,000,000
Buck_Nasty passes 300,000 
BlackAtem passes 70,000 
HammerON passes 100,000 
j4r3du passes 200 
GREASEMONKEY passes 200,000 
Nemo~ passes 500 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
p_o_s_pc passed 30,000 
Velvet Wafer passed 50,000


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats to all 
Good going Bogmali,i would bring you over a soda if i lived a little closer


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2009)

sighz, i havent hit a milestone for a while now.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sighz, i havent hit a milestone for a while now.



That tells me that you're slacking


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sighz, i havent hit a milestone for a while now.



Tomorrow might be your lucky day!


----------



## Duxx (Aug 28, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Congrats to all
> Good going Bogmali,i would bring you over a soda if i lived a little closer



Where do you live GREASE?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 28, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Where do you live GREASE?



PM'd


----------



## HammerON (Aug 28, 2009)

Sweet
Finally reached 100,000!
Here is what an i7 will do for you (when combined with a E8500 @ 4.0 GHz):

Recent Milestones
Thursday, 27 August 2009	100,000
Sunday, 23 August 2009	90,000
Thursday, 20 August 2009	80,000
Sunday, 16 August 2009	70,000
Wednesday, 12 August 2009	60,000
Friday, 31 July 2009	50,000
Friday, 17 July 2009	40,000
Friday, 3 July 2009 	30,000
Thursday, 25 June 2009	25,000
Thursday, 18 June 2009	20,000
Friday, 5 June 2009	10,000


10,000 to 20,000 points took 13 days                E8500 (4.0 GHz)
20,000 to 30,000 points took 16 days
30,000 to 40,000 points took 14 days
40,000 to 50,000 points took 15 days
50,000 to 60,000 points took 13 days                 i7 added
60,000 to 70,000 points took 4 days                    
70,000 to 80,000 points took 4 days
80,000 to 90,000 points took 3 days
90,000 to 100,000 points took 4 days


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> A lot of stoners tonight (including myself) so congrats to all of you
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> h3llb3nd4 passes 30,000
> ...



Great job stoners!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 29, 2009)

I couldn't make the deadline yesterday


*Milestones Today*
captainskyhawk passes 20,000
tehdiddle passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
El_Mayo passed 2,000
theonedub passed 100,000
j4r3du passed 1,000
hat_tpu passed 25,000
farlex85 passed 5,000
Mussels passed 10,000
AthlonX2 passed 1,000
tehdiddle passed 200


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2009)

i have only had 1 rig crunching today as i setup my new rig. But now i will have the new rig and the other ones also running again.Congrats to all the stoners


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

yay i got stoned!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I couldn't make the deadline yesterday
> 
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> ...




100k and no sign of stopping!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 31, 2009)

YÖEESSSS!!! 60K! 
brought the 5000+ to 3.2 1.47 to reach that ;-) gigabyte board has a post bug, that appears after saving bios settings and randomly disappears after resetting 2-5 times. otherwise he will stop before the memory detection, only the board name is displayed in the award screen... cost me a little nerves to figure out it was the overclock bugging this, but after the resets, it will work flawlessy in windows and during 24/7h crunching.any ideas? should i update the bios?

next goal: 70000.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 31, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 1,300,000
BundyR passes 90,000
jaytee passes 25,000
Azma666 passes 10,000
EnergyFX passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 400,000
captainskyhawk passed 20,000
twuersch passed 60,000
tehdiddle passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
EnergyFX joins as new

Grats Stoners


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

whats the site you get the stats from? I had it bookmarked but on a different rig


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the site you get the stats from? I had it bookmarked but on a different rig



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 1,300,000
> BundyR passes 90,000
> jaytee passes 25,000
> ...



Movin' on up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Movin' on up



you are becoming a freak, a crunchin' freak


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

finally solved the lockup issue on my main PC, now i can crunch on it as well.

The power setting in windows 7 for the PCI-E was cranked to the max - i disabled that as well as removed the kaspersky plugins for firefox and havent had a freeze since (btw, they were program freezes that eventually unfroze, so its NOT hardware) - and yay, crunching!

i better get some damn milestones soon *shakes fist*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> finally solved the lockup issue on my main PC, now i can crunch on it as well.
> 
> The power setting in windows 7 for the PCI-E was cranked to the max - i disabled that as well as removed the kaspersky plugins for firefox and havent had a freeze since (btw, they were program freezes that eventually unfroze, so its NOT hardware) - and yay, crunching!
> 
> i better get some damn milestones soon *shakes fist*



good going man, lets see how much your output increases now


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today *
Jizzler passes 600,000
Nemo~ passes 1,000 
EnergyFX passes 1,000 
gogx passes 500 

*Milestones Yesterday *
dustyshiv passed 1,300,000 
BundyR passed 90,000 
phanbuey passed 60,000 
Velvet Wafer passed 60,000 
jaytee passed 25,000 
Azma666 passed 10,000 

*Members Joining Today* 
gogx joins as new


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

I joined today (8/31/09) as well  I can't wait for my first milestone and I am very happy to finally be apart of the WCG Team!


----------



## gogx (Sep 1, 2009)

you noticed i joined  Got my first 6200 points today.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

gogx said:


> you noticed i joined  Got my first 6200 points today.



Yeah very nice! congrats to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2009)

gogx said:


> you noticed i joined  Got my first 6200 points today.



congrats and welcome to the team.  However, the more common score system we go by is the one found below, this is where we get our milestones from and our pie charts 

you Got 952 Points yesterday   Crunch hard bro 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&offset=101


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 1, 2009)

Gogx,t77snap,

Welcome aboard!! Please go through WCG crunching tips in the WCG section. Has a lot of useful tips. Do not feel hesitated to ask anything related to WCG. We have a fine team...who will help u out!!

Enjoy ur stay and happy crunching!!

BOL (Best Of Luck) Guys!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Welcome aboard!! Please go through WCG crunching tips in the WCG section. Has a lot of useful tips. Do not feel hesitated to ask anything related to WCG. We have a fine team...who will help u out!!:



I have a question: How come my total run time doesn't show up? I have been running it for about 17 hours now. Do I have to wait for the projects to finish wait for the returned results?


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 1, 2009)

Snap,

U have to wait until the Work Units are finished, uploaded, reported and validated. After validation, ur results would either be declared valid and given credit or invalid and given no credit. Only after this your time on the grid page would be updated. You will get there buddy.

Go through the post of editing the cc config file thats in the main wcg section.

Good luck!!

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 1, 2009)

WCG Site takes at least 24hrs to post first set of stats from new user.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2009)

how long does it usually take for them to be validated?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how long does it usually take for them to be validated?



Really varies between projects and their respective validation methods. I usually don't see them taking too long, about a few days. I do have a HCC WU that has been pending since 8/24. 

If you go to the WCG website and read on the validation methods you can see why it can vary a lot.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DavyGT passes 2,000
EnergyFX passes 2,000
gogx passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Jizzler passed 600,000
Nemo~ passed 1,000
EnergyFX passed 1,000
gogx passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
t77snapshot joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Sep 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
El Fiendo passes 60,000
itsover65 passes 40,000
t77snapshot passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
DavyGT passed 2,000
EnergyFX passed 2,000
gogx passed 1,000


----------



## gogx (Sep 3, 2009)

Going UP UP UP  chers m8


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2009)

Alright.....We have some new members to the "Millionaire's Club" and grats to all the stoners.


*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 600,000
MetalRacer passes 1,000,000
freaksavior passes 450,000
mx500torid passes 300,000
Mindweaver passes 1,000,000
hat_tpu passes 30,000
EnergyFX passes 4,000
gogx passes 3,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
aCid888* passed 60,000
p_o_s_pc passed 40,000
El Fiendo passed 60,000
itsover65 passed 40,000
gogx passed 2,000
t77snapshot passed 200


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulie, Metal, Freaky, Torid, Mindy.....so many milestones....Great crunching guys. We have to set an example like this for the newcomers and other members.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2009)

woot! im on my way to passing Cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> woot! im on my way to passing Cp



yep, before you know it.  You doing some crunching.  Some of you will be seen my in the rear view mirror soon though


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice job everyone


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
bogmali passes 1,100,000
mmaakk passes 350,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passes 30,000
spiriteh passes 8,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 250,000
EnergyFX passes 5,000
gogx passes 4,000
t77snapshot passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 600,000
MetalRacer passed 1,000,000
freaksavior passed 450,000
mx500torid passed 300,000
Mindweaver passed 1,000,000
hat_tpu passed 30,000
EnergyFX passed 4,000
gogx passed 3,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2009)

70000 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 70000 tomorrow morning.





CONGRATS DUDE


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm getting really sad that i cant get milestones...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm getting really sad that i cant get milestones...



Don't feel bad. I've only had one...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 5, 2009)

hat your about 10k behind me... Step it up and Velvet wafer out daily output isn't too much off I can see us clashing soon. Hopefully my other X2 will put out alittle better numbers now that i got the overclock straitened out. 

BTW congrats to all the stoners. and don't worry mussels you will get stones just give it some time... if you want them that bad you can always go to the store(lowes) and buy a bag 

oops you said milestones not just stones... my joke doesn't work anymore  (sorry kinda tripping on some meds been sick)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

in about a day and a half or so I should be hitting my next milestone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hat your about 10k behind me... Step it up and Velvet wafer out daily output isn't too much off I can see us clashing soon. Hopefully my other X2 will put out alittle better numbers now that i got the overclock straitened out.
> 
> BTW congrats to all the stoners. and don't worry mussels you will get stones just give it some time... if you want them that bad you can always go to the store(lowes) and buy a bag
> 
> oops you said milestones not just stones... my joke doesn't work anymore  (sorry kinda tripping on some meds been sick)



i hope you didnt got the swine flu, that could hinder you personal and crunching outputs
or you could even die stay alive! the rigs must be managed!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2009)

double post:

70.000 points reached. next goal: 80k


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok so what is the purpose of milestones and why does their point system differ from WCG?






Is it similar to the "avg. points per results" on WCG's: My Grid? Why don't teams rank off the total point generated on "My Grid"?






Thank you for putting up with my newbness


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok so what is the purpose of milestones and why does their point system differ from WCG?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/wcgpoints.jpg
> 
> Is it similar to the "avg. points per results" on WCG's: My Grid? Why don't teams rank off the total point generated on "My Grid"?
> ...



the points are multiplied times 7 i believe for dc stats.  Standings will be the same on both regardless.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 5, 2009)

Chicken's right we only use boinc point's for pie. You can either multiply your boinc points by 7 to get WCG points, or divide your WCG points by 7 and get boinc points total... Hope this helps.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 600,000
dustyshiv passes 1,400,000
Velvet Wafer passes 70,000
EnergyFX passes 6,000
gogx passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
bogmali passed 1,100,000
mmaakk passed 350,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passed 30,000
King Wookie passed 80,000
spiriteh passed 8,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 250,000
EnergyFX passed 5,000
gogx passed 4,000
t77snapshot passed 500


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
_TechPowerUp! passes 25,000,000_
Buck_Nasty passes 350,000
Nosada passes 150,000
stanhemi passes 150,000
GSG-9 passes 10,000
jamieazure passes 1,000
twuersch passes 70,000
Avarice302 passes 5,000
EnergyFX passes 8,000
gogx passes 8,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 600,000
dustyshiv passed 1,400,000
Velvet Wafer passed 70,000
EnergyFX passed 6,000
gogx passed 6,000


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> _TechPowerUp! passes 25,000,000_
> Buck_Nasty passes 350,000
> Nosada passes 150,000
> ...



Nice job team ~ 25,000,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

Milestones Today
*msgclb passes 1,300,000*
hayder.master passes 1,000
*Jizzler passes 650,000*
A Cheese Danish passes 9,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 50,000
jaytee passes 30,000
EnergyFX passes 9,000
gogx passes 9,000
t77snapshot passes 1,000

Milestones Yesterday
*TechPowerUp! passed *25,000,000
Buck_Nasty passed 350,000
Nosada passed 150,000
stanhemi passed 150,000
GSG-9 passed 10,000
jamieazure passed 1,000
twuersch passed 70,000
Avarice302 passed 5,000
EnergyFX passed 8,000
gogx passed 8,000


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2009)

my 500k will be there tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> my 500k will be there tomorrow



mine too, but I'll be dropping a spot


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i know. im going to take your spot ! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yeah i know. im going to take your spot ! lol



It'll be my honor


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

my 50k should be here tomorrow. may not be 500k but still not bad in my book.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

in the next few days we got 3 of us coming up on the 500k milestone.  I will have mine next update as I'm less than 400 points from it


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Milestones Today
> t77snapshot passes 1,000



Yes! my first 4 digit milestone  My new router is on it's way so I will be able to crunch with 3 more computers.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes! my first 4 digit milestone  My new router is on it's way so I will be able to crunch with 3 more computers.



what you going to be running


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what you going to be running



Nothing special , just a couple of my old computers. Two HP: Athlon64 3500's and one Dell: Pentium 4, also combined with my current rig (see system specs). It's going to the "Poor mans crunching Farm".


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Nothing special , just a couple of my old computers. Two HP: Athlon64 3500's and one Dell: Pentium 4, also combined with my current rig (see system specs). It's going to the "Poor mans crunching Farm".



not too far off from what i run 

Phenom X4 9500
3 X2s @3ghz 
1 AXP@2.2ghz 
1p4HT@3.2ghz 
1p4@2.6ghz
1 Celeron D @3.3ghz


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not too far off from what i run
> 
> Phenom X4 9500
> 3 X2s @3ghz
> ...



Wow! that is quite a collection you have there. What percentage are you running these rigs at? Is it safe to run a cpu @ 100% 24/7 ...or will it just dramatically shorten its life span?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow! that is quite a collection you have there. What percentage are you running these rigs at? Is it safe to run a cpu @ 100% 24/7 ...or will it just dramatically shorten its life span?



All of them 100% but the Celeron and Phenom.Celeron 60% Phenom 80%. i haven't noticed any problems with them on 100% even overclocked. keep them cool and there shouldn't be any problem


BTW even with only 2 rigs running today i still made 50k


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 500,000
p_o_s_pc passes 50,000
dhoshaw passes 200,000
Avarice302 passes 6,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 500,000
msgclb passed 1,300,000
hayder.master passed 1,000
Jizzler passed 650,000
A Cheese Danish passed 9,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 50,000
jaytee passed 30,000
EnergyFX passed 10,000
gogx passed 10,000
t77snapshot passed 1,000


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 9, 2009)

11  Chicken Patty 503,077 
12  freaksavior     502,875 :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> 11  Chicken Patty 503,077
> 12  freaksavior     502,875 :shadedshu



  next update, I'm gone!  Sooner or later, I'll be back with my revenge, watch!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
GilbertQC passes 150,000
cliffinsperry passes 200,000
deathmore passes 70,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 500,000
p_o_s_pc passed 50,000
dhoshaw passed 200,000
Avarice302 passed 6,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 10, 2009)

i will hit the 80 till tomorrow midday


----------



## bogmali (Sep 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 40,000
dustyshiv passes 1,500,000
BundyR passes 100,000
farlex85 passes 6,000
Azma666 passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
GilbertQC passed 150,000
cliffinsperry passed 200,000
deathmore passed 70,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

good going dusty, congrats man


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 11, 2009)

Milestone:

freaksavior passes Chicken patty, the one who inspired freaksavior to join this cause.

freaksavior: CP, i passed you
Chicken patty: it was my honor
freaksavior: Slacker
Chicken patty: :shadedshu

freaksavior -->  <-- cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Milestone:
> 
> freaksavior passes Chicken patty, the one who inspired freaksavior to join this cause.
> 
> ...





Dude I cracked up when I read this.  Like I said, it was my honor letting you take my spot, you've done an amazing job in such short time.  Glad I was your inspiration to the crunching you have done, crunch hard my friend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

*silently hits the 80k, and leaves the room*


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude I cracked up when I read this.  Like I said, it was my honor letting you take my spot, you've done an amazing job in such short time.  Glad I was your inspiration to the crunching you have done, crunch hard my friend



as long as im not coming off as a complete jerk then 



Velvet Wafer said:


> *silently hits the 80k, and leaves the room*



 Congrats dude  keep going you'll hit 500k before you know it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

then ill better buy a few i7´s soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> as long as im not coming off as a complete jerk then
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude  keep going you'll hit 500k before you know it.



why would you?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 650,000
MetalRacer passed 1,100,000
mx500torid passes 350,000
HammerON passes 150,000
Velvet Wafer passes 80,000
overclocking101 passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 40,000
dustyshiv passed 1,500,000
BundyR passed 100,000
farlex85 passed 6,000
Azma666 passed 20,000


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why would you?



well my comment are meant as jokes I just do not want to come off as a duesch


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well my comment are meant as jokes I just do not want to come off as a duesch



why yes, being mistaken for dutch could lead to complications...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well my comment are meant as jokes I just do not want to come off as a duesch



no bro, no worries


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

our weather just went nuts here, i may be stopping crunching (not that i was doing much anyway recently)


weather just went from about 18C to 32C in one day, so i'm rethinking my system (may drop a video card, may drop the CPU OC - whatever stops this PSU fan from being so loud >.<)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> our weather just went nuts here, i may be stopping crunching (not that i was doing much anyway recently)
> 
> 
> weather just went from about 18C to 32C in one day, so i'm rethinking my system (may drop a video card, may drop the CPU OC - whatever stops this PSU fan from being so loud >.<)



do what it takes, but don't stop crunching


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do what it takes, but don't stop crunching



last time our weather went nuts like this, half the state was on fire and whole towns burned down (with many people still there) - its just a wee bit scary when you go from winter to 32C with strong winds overnight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> last time our weather went nuts like this, half the state was on fire and whole towns burned down (with many people still there) - its just a wee bit scary when you go from winter to 32C with strong winds overnight.



  seems like something you would see in a movie bro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> last time our weather went nuts like this, half the state was on fire and whole towns burned down (with many people still there) - its just a wee bit scary when you go from winter to 32C with strong winds overnight.





Chicken Patty said:


> seems like something you would see in a movie bro.



@Mussels
Yea that sounds crazy! Yea bro, do what you have to do to stay safe! 

@CP
lol  That's exactly what I was thinking bro!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> seems like something you would see in a movie bro.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/02/08/2485274.htm

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01296/Australian_Fires_B_1296106i.jpg



enough off topic, sorry for the de-railment


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

Yea bad Mod, Bad Mod!  j/k That's some crazy stuff man.. Kind of like what was going on in cali with all the fires and shit. Good Luck bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/02/08/2485274.htm
> 
> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01296/Australian_Fires_B_1296106i.jpg
> 
> ...



damn dude, that's insane!


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> paulieg passes 650,000
> mx500torid passes 350,000
> HammerON passes 150,000
> ...



No love for my paltry milestone bogi?

paulieg passed 650,000 
MetalRacer passed 1,100,000 
mx500torid passed 350,000 
ahkiet passed 60,000 
HammerON passed 150,000 
Velvet Wafer passed 80,000 
overclocking101 passed 20,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> No love for my paltry milestone bogi?
> 
> paulieg passed 650,000
> MetalRacer passed 1,100,000
> ...



Congrats dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> No love for my paltry milestone bogi?
> 
> paulieg passed 650,000
> MetalRacer passed 1,100,000
> ...



Paltry is not crunching 16,267 points yesterday! Good Job on both! with those numbers you'll hit your next milestone in no time!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> No love for my paltry milestone bogi?
> 
> *MetalRacer passed 1,100,000*



LOL dude, when I captured and posted the pie charts and milestones, you weren't on the 'stones list yet and probably later on after the next update you were on there. I can't go back and retrieve it anymore so my apologies bro.

EDIT: I hacked into DC -Stats' database and snuck you in there


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> LOL dude, when I captured and posted the pie charts and milestones, you weren't on the 'stones list yet and probably later on after the next update you were on there. I can't go back and retrieve it anymore so my apologies bro.
> 
> EDIT: I hacked into DC -Stats' database and snuck you in there



I was just joking, but thanks guys its a pleasure being part of the team.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 500,000
Oily_17 passes 650,000
vaidas40 passes 90,000
bogmali passes 1,200,000
twuersch passes 80,000
hat_tpu passes 40,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 650,000
MetalRacer passed 1,100,000
mx500torid passed 350,000
ahkiet passed 60,000
HammerON passed 150,000
Velvet Wafer passed 80,000
overclocking101 passed 20,000


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 550,000
Jizzler passes 700,000
p_o_s_pc passes 60,000
BlackAtem passes 80,000
A Cheese Danish passes 10,000
Avarice302 passes 7,000
EnergyFX passes 20,000
gogx passes 20,000
t77snapshot passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 500,000
Oily_17 passed 650,000
vaidas40 passed 90,000
bogmali passed 1,200,000
twuersch passed 80,000
hat_tpu passed 40,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> t77snapshot passes 2,000



yipee


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats to all from a fellow folder. Some very nice stones there.
Keep up the good work.

TheWolf Team #13285


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2009)

If things keep going good how they are now i will have 70k tomorrow night. I love that it went from about a week to get a milestone to just a couple of days most of the time

can't wait to break 100k


----------



## Disparia (Sep 14, 2009)

Just a stones throw away from a million!

Take that f***ing cancer 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Mindweaver passes 1,100,000
mosheen passes 50,000
phanbuey passes 70,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 300,000
Nemo~ passes 2,000
BarbaricSoul passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 70,000
freaksavior passed 550,000
Jizzler passed 700,000
p_o_s_pc passed 60,000
BlackAtem passed 80,000
A Cheese Danish passed 10,000
freakshow passed 30,000
deathmore passed 80,000
Avarice302 passed 7,000
EnergyFX passed 20,000
gogx passed 20,000
t77snapshot passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
BarbaricSoul joins as new


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

I finally passed 10k!  Yus!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I finally passed 10k!  Yus!



congrats dude


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 15, 2009)

WTF!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

TheWolf said:


> WTF!
> 
> http://myweb.cableone.net/DuhWolf/FHLogo.jpg



???


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ???



WTF=Way to Fold...


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 15, 2009)

TheWolf said:


> WTF=Way to Fold...



Did you just make that up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

good one wolf


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2009)

ah, i nearly forgot!

90k today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, i nearly forgot!
> 
> 90k today!



Congrats dude


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Yamantaka passes 150,000
dustyshiv passes 1,600,000
gogx passes 25,000
BarbaricSoul passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 1,100,000
onry passed 150,000
mosheen passed 50,000
phanbuey passed 70,000
[Ion] passed 70,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 300,000
Nemo~ passed 2,000
BarbaricSoul passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
[Ion] joins from XtremeSystems


----------



## gogx (Sep 16, 2009)

25k yay


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2009)

gogx said:


> 25k yay



Congrats gogx!  Crunch hard my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

CONGRATS STONERS


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

Where are you getting milestone info from? I'd like to see it for myself.. and to see what point values all the stones are at


----------



## gogx (Sep 16, 2009)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&offset=1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

gogx said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&offset=1



Is there Anywhere that you can view a list of milestones?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

the 939 cruncher is amazing, i never was on the 16th place for half a day after an update
with it, i should reach the 100k quickly... i just need to get another 939,am2 or am3 proc to run


----------



## msgclb (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is there Anywhere that you can view a list of milestones?



I haven't seen a "Milestone List" but you can get an idea of your next milestone by looking at TechPowerUp!'s past milestones by going to the Free-DC site and clicking on the (more) link below Milestones Today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I haven't seen a "Milestone List" but you can get an idea of your next milestone by looking at TechPowerUp!'s past milestones by going to the Free-DC site and clicking on the (more) link below Milestones Today.



 I had forgotten about that, remember you posted it once.  A list would have been great though


----------



## MRCL (Sep 16, 2009)

I think at the rate I'm going, i should hit 200k in a week or two. Plus its getting colder again, which means I can up the speed of my currently 2000MHz pumping quad to 3.4GHz again without risking to melt my neighbourhood. Plus if I can't sell my second computer by saturday (4850CF and E8400 machine for not even 400 USD), I'll dedicate it to crunching then.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 16, 2009)

It feels good to be crunching again. I am thinking about buying two duel core xeons to crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> It feels good to be crunching again. I am thinking about buying two duel core xeons to crunch.



What's stopping ya?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

its funny i didn't have even 1 rig crunching today but still got over 2k points today. I turned them all off before i went to school because the Antec 350w PSU was getting hot after going for about 2weeks without a break. i am going to replace the fan in it soon to lower the temps.anyone want to donate a 80mm fan and RPM aslong as its 4pin and standard size

but the point is i gave all the rigs a few hours off to cool and still made 70k milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its funny i didn't have even 1 rig crunching today but still got over 2k points today. I turned them all off before i went to school because the Antec 350w PSU was getting hot after going for about 2weeks without a break. i am going to replace the fan in it soon to lower the temps.anyone want to donate a 80mm fan and RPM aslong as its 4pin and standard size
> 
> but the point is i gave all the rigs a few hours off to cool and still made 70k milestone



it takes a while for everything to update.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it takes a while for everything to update.



i know that. just kinda makes me wonder what kind of points i could have had if i kept them going


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

Woot, I should be hitting 50K with the next update!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know that. just kinda makes me wonder what kind of points i could have had if i kept them going



the same as usual.  They will show up sometime tomorrow.  Points are always a bit behind even if you update after each WU


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's stopping ya?



Money... If I could ever sell this Enermex Revolution 85+ 1050w then I would be able to get a nice server setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Money... If I could ever sell this Enermex Revolution 85+ 1050w then I would be able to get a nice server setup.



same here, money money money.

GOod luck dude.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 50,000
p_o_s_pc passes 70,000
Buck_Nasty passes 400,000
Demon_82 passes 2,000
itsover65 passes 50,000
Velvet Wafer passes 90,000
Avarice302 passes 8,000
EnergyFX passes 25,000
BarbaricSoul passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 150,000
dustyshiv passed 1,600,000
gogx passed 25,000
BarbaricSoul passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
ObSo13337 joins as new


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats to all the stoners!

Wooo! I passed 50K!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 400,000
paulieg passes 700,000
Azma666 passes 25,000
gogx passes 30,000
ObSo13337 passes 100
easy rhino passes 200
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 50,000
msgclb passed 1,400,000
p_o_s_pc passed 70,000
Buck_Nasty passed 400,000
Demon_82 passed 2,000
itsover65 passed 50,000
Velvet Wafer passed 90,000
Avarice302 passed 8,000
EnergyFX passed 25,000
BarbaricSoul passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
easy rhino joins as new


----------



## gogx (Sep 18, 2009)

30K


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 18, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Did you just make that up?



Naw we been doing that since way back with our team, even have a smilie...







BTW nice stones:


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 18, 2009)

gogx said:


> 30K



We started at the same time and I'm only at *3k* .....well I'm only running a little Athlon @ 2.5Ghz , but I will be adding on 3 more comps as soon as I get my new router.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

gogx said:


> 30K



aRe you getting this from the wcg site or dc stats?


----------



## gogx (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> aRe you getting this from the wcg site or dc stats?



Dc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

gogx said:


> Dc



damn dude, you are rollin!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2009)

Milestones Today
freaksavior passes 600,000 
kebabi passes 20,000
Demon_82 passes 3,000
twuersch passes 90,000
[Ion] passes 80,000
deathmore passes 90,000
t77snapshot passes 3,000
ObSo13337 passes 500
easy rhino passes 1,000


Milestones Yesterday
3xploit passed 400,000
paulieg passed 700,000
Azma666 passed 25,000
gogx passed 30,000
ObSo13337 passed 100
easy rhino passed 200

Members Joining Today
AsRock joins as new


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

maybe one day i will have enough reputation to see my milestones posted by another one,colored


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 600,000
kebabi passes 20,000
Demon_82 passes 3,000
twuersch passes 90,000
[Ion] passes 80,000
deathmore passes 90,000
t77snapshot passes 3,000
ObSo13337 passes 500
easy rhino passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 400,000
paulieg passed 700,000
Azma666 passed 25,000
gogx passed 30,000
ObSo13337 passed 100
easy rhino passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
AsRock joins as new


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> freaksavior passes 600,000
> kebabi passes 20,000
> Demon_82 passes 3,000
> ...



beat you to it m8


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

100k *yawn*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 100k *yawn*



are you on the stone list? I didn't see you

EDIT:I checked DC you are.You will be on this list tonight. Congrats for 100k


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks, im on my way to the next stone ;-)


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> freaksavior passes 600,000



It looks like freaksavior's next milestone will be about week from now when he makes it to the Top 10 Overall pie. So unless our little Blue Bird fluffs up his feathers, spreads his wings and takes to the air he's not going to have that last piece of pie.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

only 3 rigs are going.I had to turn 3 of them off because i have to do some cleaning and when i use the vacuum it overloads the circuit when there all on  when i'm done they will all be back on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

msgclb said:


> It looks like freaksavior's next milestone will be about week from now when he makes it to the Top 10 Overall pie. So unless our little Blue Bird fluffs up his feathers, spreads his wings and takes to the air he's not going to have that last piece of pie.



This may sound reeally silly but isn't bluebird the same as mike047???


----------



## msgclb (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This may sound reeally silly but isn't bluebird the same as mike047???



I believe it is!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I believe it is!



Hes #1 so blue bird can get passed and it won't be a big deal


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 700,000
MetalRacer passes 1,200,000
Duxx passes 200,000
VulcanBros passes 150,000
Velvet Wafer passes 100,000 You can stop yawning now
Avarice302 passes 9,000
BarbaricSoul passes 3,000
easy rhino passes 2,000
AsRock passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 600,000
kebabi passed 20,000
Demon_82 passed 3,000
twuersch passed 90,000
[Ion] passed 80,000
deathmore passed 90,000
t77snapshot passed 3,000
ObSo13337 passed 1,000
easy rhino passed 1,000


----------



## mike047 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This may sound reeally silly but isn't bluebird the same as mike047???



That's me.

I have another user id; WilliamWallace.  I don't know where he crunched last

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=6e46a8bdf28953d9c60a92fff2333c1e
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=e44ad86ea8ded23ffd6e7bbd2e7820da
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=e44ad86ea8ded23ffd6e7bbd2e7820da

This has allowed me to crunch for several teams at once


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Oily_17 passes 700,000
> MetalRacer passes 1,200,000
> Duxx passes 200,000
> ...



many thanks, bog! do you already got mail from paulieg?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Do you already got mail from paulieg?



Nope.....I'm pretty sure he'll see this and PMs me shortly

*Milestones Today*
mike047 passes 6,500,000
DarkEgo passes 80,000
bogmali passes 1,300,000
Jizzler passes 750,000
p_o_s_pc passes 80,000
mx500torid passes 400,000
theonedub passed 150,000
Demon_82 passes 4,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 60,000
easy rhino passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 700,000
MetalRacer passed 1,200,000
Duxx passed 200,000
VulcanBros passed 150,000
Velvet Wafer passed 100,000
Avarice302 passed 9,000
BarbaricSoul passed 3,000
easy rhino passed 2,000
AsRock passed 500theonedub passed 150,000


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! There are some serious stoners on that list 

Congrats to all


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 1,700,000
MrSemi passes 150,000
[Ion] passes 90,000
t77snapshot passes 4,000
ObSo13337 passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
mike047 passed 6,500,000
DarkEgo passed 80,000
bogmali passed 1,300,000
Jizzler passed 750,000
p_o_s_pc passed 80,000
mx500torid passed 400,000
theonedub passed 150,000
Demon_82 passed 4,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 60,000
EnergyFX passed 30,000
ObSo13337 passed 2,000
easy rhino passed 3,000


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Should be able to get 100K by the end of the week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

if athlonx2 sets up his rig correctly, i will be at 110k tomorrow


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 22, 2009)

I should be hitting 60K tomorrow!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Woo hoo!  Should be able to get 100K by the end of the week



Nice job bro! you are crunching hard.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 60,000
JrRacinFan passes 8,000
captainskyhawk passes 25,000
phanbuey passes 80,000
hat_tpu passes 50,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 350,000
gogx passes 40,000
BarbaricSoul passes 4,000
easy rhino passes 4,000
arrakis9 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 1,700,000
MrSemi passed 150,000
[Ion] passed 90,000
t77snapshot passed 4,000
ObSo13337 passed 3,000

*Members Joining Today*
blumkinbackfire joins as new
arrakis9 joins as new
TripwireMPI joins as new


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2009)

How many points do I need to have my milestones in color?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 23, 2009)

hat said:


> How many points do I need to have my milestones in color?



I think the first big milestone is 100k, I think that was my first highlighted one  Half way!  Woot!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

hat said:


> How many points do I need to have my milestones in color?



6 figures


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> 6 figures



not much longer and i will be there 

i was jk if no one noticed


----------



## bogmali (Sep 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 550,000
paulieg passes 750,000
El Fiendo passes 70,000
Vagike passes 150,000
HammerON passes 200,000
dhoshaw passes 250,000
deathmore passes 100,000
ObSo13337 passes 4,000
easy rhino passes 5,000
blumkinbackfire passes 200
arrakis9 passes 500
TripwireMPI passes 100
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 60,000
JrRacinFan passed 8,000
captainskyhawk passed 25,000
phanbuey passed 80,000
hat_tpu passed 50,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 350,000
gogx passed 40,000
BarbaricSoul passed 4,000
easy rhino passed 4,000
arrakis9 passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 550,000
> paulieg passes 750,000
> El Fiendo passes 70,000
> ...




Woot woot , almost 6k today, I'm rollin now baby


----------



## theonedub (Sep 24, 2009)

Man my 6 figure milestone wasn't highlighted   Must need more production


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 650,000
p_o_s_pc passes 90,000
BlackAtem passes 90,000
Pete1burn passes 40,000
stanhemi passes 200,000
twuersch passes 100,000
BarbaricSoul passes 5,000
AsRock passes 1,000
blumkinbackfire passes 500
TripwireMPI passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 550,000
paulieg passed 750,000
El Fiendo passed 70,000
Vagike passed 150,000
HammerON passed 200,000
dhoshaw passed 250,000
deathmore passed 100,000
ObSo13337 passed 4,000
easy rhino passed 5,000
blumkinbackfire passed 200
arrakis9 passed 500
TripwireMPI passed 100


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Man my 6 figure milestone wasn't highlighted   Must need more production



Which one are you (if not theonedub)?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Man my 6 figure milestone wasn't highlighted   Must need more production



I'm wondering if you were referring to your 150,000 + points? If so...

Milestones 2009-09-20
theonedub passed 150,000 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1562324&postcount=603


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
[Ion] passes 100,000
jaytee passes 40,000
Avarice302 passes 10,000
ObSo13337 passes 5,000
blumkinbackfire passes 1,000
arrakis9 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 650,000
p_o_s_pc passed 90,000
BlackAtem passed 90,000
Pete1burn passed 40,000
stanhemi passed 200,000
twuersch passed 100,000
BarbaricSoul passed 5,000
AsRock passed 1,000
blumkinbackfire passed 500
TripwireMPI passed 500


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats Ion. What are you  crunching with?
congrats to all the other stoners too and Thanks bogmali for updating the list almost daily 

BTW i plan to be to 100k in a day or 2 tops that is if everything goes right.


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

...depending on shipping costs and willingness, there's a guy in the eu who's trying to get rid of a 775 board for free. buck as a PD 830, and I sent him a PM concerning that. If all that goes well, all I need is some ddr2 memory and a video card and I can add some force to the WCG and F@H efforts 

waaaah, looks like theonedub is going to scoop it up. he's already been going back and forth with the guy for a week now according to his post in the thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> [Ion] passes 100,000
> jaytee passes 40,000
> Avarice302 passes 10,000
> ...


W00T W00T!



p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats Ion. *What are you  crunching with?*
> congrats to all the other stoners too and Thanks bogmali for updating the list almost daily
> 
> BTW i plan to be to 100k in a day or 2 tops that is if everything goes right.



Q9400 (about 20hrs/day), E6550 (14hrs/day), Pentium M 1.4ghz (20hrs/day), a 2ghz Celeron (P4 based, 24hrs/day), 2.4ghz Celeron (P4 based, 24hrs/day), and a 2.4ghz P4 (24hrs/day)
I need to get WCG installed on my friends E4600, it's on all the time so that should be another 800PPD or so

EDIT:  Also got a ruby badge in FightAids@Home today:


----------



## theonedub (Sep 26, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Which one are you (if not theonedub)?





msgclb said:


> I'm wondering if you were referring to your 150,000 + points? If so...
> 
> Milestones 2009-09-20
> theonedub passed 150,000
> ...



Oh no thats me  I guess I meant to say my Milestone wasn't multicolored. Just giving you guys a hard time


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Oh no thats me  I guess I meant to say my Milestone wasn't multicolored. Just giving you guys a hard time




The problem with that is when I captured the update for that particular date/time, you didn't hit 150K yet. Later on that night is when you did but I already posted the update so it got carried over to the next day's update. It's fixed so you can relax now


----------



## bogmali (Sep 27, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DarkEgo passes 90,000
Supreme0verlord passes 70,000
FordGT90Concept passes 550,000
Oily_17 passes 750,000
msgclb passes 1,500,000
MetalRacer passes 1,300,000
Jizzler passes 800,000
Mindweaver passes 1,200,000
t77snapshot passes 5,000
BarbaricSoul passes 6,000
ObSo13337 passes 6,000
blumkinbackfire passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
[Ion] passed 100,000
jaytee passed 40,000
Avarice302 passed 10,000
ObSo13337 passed 5,000
blumkinbackfire passed 1,000
arrakis9 passed 1,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

WCG is showing i'm 4pts away from 100k damn almost made it today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WCG is showing i'm 4pts away from 100k damn almost made it today



good job bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

just made a double push/single pull with these on my Rad

http://overclockers.ru/images/lab/2009/04/24/10vent/77-ucma_top_big.jpg
http://overclockers.ru/images/lab/2009/08/06/13_big.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

link doesn't work


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

fixed.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> WCG is showing i'm 4pts away from 100k damn almost made it today



Very nice, I think you'll be passing me soon. 
NEEDS MOAR CRUNCHERS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to Paul, he just got over the 800k mark!  woot woot!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice, I think you'll be passing me soon.
> NEEDS MOAR CRUNCHERS



Thanks  i plan to upgrade my crunchers in november for my bday  hope to get a quad for 2 of the AMD rigs. If i can't get a quad for both of them i will atleast get a TRI for one and a quad for the other.(my main rig is getting the quad no matter what) also i plan to get another cruncher or 2 when i get the funds (after the upgrades)

BTW there is ~1000 points between us i think by tomorrow i will have you passed


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks  i plan to upgrade my crunchers in november for my bday  hope to get a quad for 2 of the AMD rigs. If i can't get a quad for both of them i will atleast get a TRI for one and a quad for the other.(my main rig is getting the quad no matter what) also i plan to get another cruncher or 2 when i get the funds (after the upgrades)
> 
> BTW there is ~1000 points between us i think by tomorrow i will have you passed



Well damn, it looks like I don't stand a chance. :shadedshu  I really need to talk to my friend about getting WCG set up on his C2D, these P4s and P4 Celerons just don't cut it (but electricity is free for them, so I don't care).


----------



## bogmali (Sep 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 800,000
dustyshiv passes 1,800,000
bogmali passes 1,400,000
p_o_s_pc passes 100,000
Buck_Nasty passes 450,000
Demon_82 passes 5,000
arrakis9 passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 90,000
Supreme0verlord passed 70,000
FordGT90Concept passed 550,000
Oily_17 passed 750,000
msgclb passed 1,500,000
MetalRacer passed 1,300,000
Jizzler passed 800,000
Mindweaver passed 1,200,000
t77snapshot passed 5,000
BarbaricSoul passed 6,000
ObSo13337 passed 6,000
blumkinbackfire passed 2,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

does 100k not get color?

EDIT:i see it is in color. I forgot that LCDs don't have the best viewing angle.after sitting up i can see its in blue

whats after 100k


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 28, 2009)

Will have my new duel Xeon  server crunching soon. Just bought all the parts, so that will be 16 threads crunching.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

ion where are you on DC? I can't find you anyplace  i have looked at the list 10 times and in different order/ranks and still don't see you


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does 100k not get color?
> 
> EDIT:i see it is in color. I forgot that LCDs don't have the best viewing angle.after sitting up i can see its in blue
> 
> whats after 100k



next milestones for you : 150k


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2009)

How much PPD would a E6550 make in F@H at stock? 3GHz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Will have my new duel Xeon  server crunching soon. Just bought all the parts, so that will be 16 threads crunching.



  my oh my 



@POS, you did over 5k today bro


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ion where are you on DC? I can't find you anyplace  i have looked at the list 10 times and in different order/ranks and still don't see you



Pretty sure I am.  WCG still shows me at least:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2009)

hat said:


> How much PPD would a E6550 make in F@H at stock? 3GHz?



In WCG, my E6550 gets about 700-800PPD at stock, haven't tried it overclocked.  Not sure about F@H.

EDIT:  Sorry for the double post, thought that this was a different thread


----------



## Disparia (Sep 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*



Damn that's a lot of points!! Congrats all!



DarkEgo said:


> Will have my new duel Xeon  server crunching soon. Just bought all the parts, so that will be 16 threads crunching.



I just put up my dual Xeon this weekend!!!  A whole two threads, cuz their old Prestonias (Northwood).



hat said:


> How much PPD would a E6550 make in F@H at stock? 3GHz?



My E6300 box in native Linux does about 1700PPD, slightly less if it was a Linux VM (1450 IIRC). Much less if it was Windows SMP or CPU.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty sure I am.  WCG still shows me at least:



 As p_o_s_pc told, me either I do not see you in dc stats 
 You use the same name ? you should have 104k in dc stats


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> As p_o_s_pc told, me either I do not see you in dc stats
> You use the same name ? you should have 104k in dc stats



he is there today. Right below me with 106k


----------



## bogmali (Sep 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
WhiteLotus passes 5,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 400,000
BarbaricSoul passes 7,000
blumkinbackfire passes 3,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 800,000
dustyshiv passed 1,800,000
bogmali passed 1,400,000
p_o_s_pc passed 100,000
mx500torid passed 450,000
Buck_Nasty passed 450,000
Demon_82 passed 5,000
ObSo13337 passed 7,000
arrakis9 passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

congrats greasemonkey


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just made a double push/single pull with these on my Rad
> 
> http://overclockers.ru/images/lab/2009/04/24/10vent/77-ucma_top_big.jpg
> http://overclockers.ru/images/lab/2009/08/06/13_big.jpg



Nice fans Velvet! My cooler masters 120's have done me well.. but i'm think'n about get some of those.. They look wicked!


----------



## hat (Sep 29, 2009)

Heh I meant to say WCG not F@H


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice fans Velvet! My cooler masters 120's have done me well.. but i'm think'n about get some of those.. They look wicked!


they are truly wicked, big conccurence to either silent,or high performance fans (at least on rads)


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 80,000
vaidas40 passes 100,000
WhiteLotus passes 7,000
King Wookie passes 90,000
freakshow passes 40,000
T-Bob passes 200,000
Flyordie passes 10,000
spiriteh passes 9,000
EnergyFX passes 40,000
AsRock passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 700,000
WhiteLotus passed 6,000
MRCLTPU passed 200,000
Demon_82 passed 6,000
itsover65 passed 60,000


----------



## MRCL (Oct 1, 2009)

200k, Finally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> 200k, Finally



good job bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 2, 2009)

*Free-DC stats*

Hey does anyone know what the little green (or red) triangles stand for?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey does anyone know what the little green (or red) triangles stand for?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/dcstats.jpg



when its green it means you moved up in the rank when its red it means you moved down


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey does anyone know what the little green (or red) triangles stand for?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/dcstats.jpg



It means that you have gone up one in the team, and 1,676 in the world.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks like Bogmali had some issues so here's  the 10/1/09 milestones. Congrats to all!

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 30,000,000
DarkEgo passes 100,000
WhiteLotus passes 8,000
arrakis9 passes 3,000
3dsage passes 100
etrigan420 passes 200

Milestones Yesterday
Supreme0verlord passed 80,000
vaidas40 passed 100,000
WhiteLotus passed 7,000
King Wookie passed 90,000
freakshow passed 40,000
T-Bob passed 200,000
Flyordie passed 10,000
spiriteh passed 9,000
EnergyFX passed 40,000
AsRock passed 2,000

Members Joining Today
etrigan420 joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

what kinda issues, is he ok?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, 30 million is a huge milestone for the team


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what kinda issues, is he ok?



I'm fine Had four of my rigs turning on and off after I had a 20A circuit installed. Looks like they're stable right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Good to hear bog.  Welcome back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome back bog, I am back to crunching again for the team as well taken a long time off. While I am waiting for my 2nd GTS to get back for gaming/folding figured might as well make an early start.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Shaun.   Glad to have you back dude.   What you got crunching, the E5200?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Shaun.   Glad to have you back dude.   What you got crunching, the E5200?



Yup. I wanna setup my wife's e5200 also but she might not let me ....


Can I crunch on a netbook?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup. I wanna setup my wife's e5200 also but she might not let me ....
> 
> 
> Can I crunch on a netbook?



You certainly can, but considering I get about 150ppd (BOINC) on my X31 I doubt that you would get more than that (maybe even a bit less)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> You certainly can, but considering I get about 150ppd (BOINC) on my X31 I doubt that you would get more than that (maybe even a bit less)



Dual core Atom ..... ??


----------



## Disparia (Oct 2, 2009)

I just started with an Atom 330 box yesterday... won't have good numbers for another couple days.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 600,000
paulieg passes 850,000
dustyshiv passes 1,900,000
Jizzler passes 850,000
WhiteLotus passes 9,000
HammerON passes 250,000
sneddenraj passes 10,000
hat_tpu passes 60,000
gogx passes 50,000
t77snapshot passes 6,000
ObSo13337 passes 8,000
TripwireMPI passes 1,000
3dsage passes 500
etrigan420 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 30,000,000
DarkEgo passed 100,000
WhiteLotus passed 8,000
arrakis9 passed 3,000
3dsage passed 100
etrigan420 passed 200

*Members Joining Today*
xev11 joins as new


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 3, 2009)

Once I get my new crucher up, my PPD should double. It might even do better than that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Once I get my new crucher up, my PPD should double. It might even do better than that.



which cruncher you talking about ?


----------



## DarkEgo (Oct 3, 2009)

2 duel core xeons with HT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> 2 duel core xeons with HT.



  I will praise you for ever


----------



## bogmali (Oct 4, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 
dark2099 passes 90,000 
3xploit passes 450,000 
Oily_17 passes 800,000 
MetalRacer passes 1,400,000 
JrRacinFan passes 9,000 
ahkiet passes 70,000 
arrakis9 passes 4,000 
xev11 passes 100 
etrigan420 passes 1,000 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
Chicken Patty passed 600,000 
paulieg passed 850,000 
dustyshiv passed 1,900,000 
Jizzler passed 850,000 
WhiteLotus passed 9,000 
HammerON passed 250,000 
sneddenraj passed 10,000 
hat_tpu passed 60,000 
gogx passed 50,000 
t77snapshot passed 6,000 
ObSo13337 passed 8,000 
TripwireMPI passed 1,000 
3dsage passed 500 
etrigan420 passed 500


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Dual core Atom ..... ??


Maybe around 200ppd then.  Not too bad for the power consumption


DarkEgo said:


> 2 duel core xeons with HT.


Sweet, are these Netburst Xeons?  Should be good for maybe 1000-1500 PPD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dark2099 passes 90,000
> 3xploit passes 450,000
> Oily_17 passes 800,000
> ...



Thanks Ion

@WhiteLotus

I'm nippin at your heels bro!!! 

edit 
Oh Snap!!! I just past you today. I had a great day crunching today!!

Hell good day for everyone!! Alot of stones going round.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
bogmali passes 1,500,000
WhiteLotus passes 10,000
JrRacinFan passes 10,000
El Fiendo passes 90,000
VulcanBros passes 200,000
BarbaricSoul passes 8,000
arrakis9 passes 5,000
3dsage passes 1,000
etrigan420 passes 2,000
PP Mguire passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
dark2099 passed 90,000
3xploit passed 450,000
Oily_17 passed 800,000
MetalRacer passed 1,400,000
JrRacinFan passed 9,000
ahkiet passed 70,000
arrakis9 passed 4,000
xev11 passed 100
etrigan420 passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
mikek1024 joins as new
PP Mguire joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

good job BOG


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> bogmali passes 1,500,000
> WhiteLotus passes 10,000
> JrRacinFan passes 10,000
> ...



Excellent!  2 new members 
And thanks for doing this Bogmali, it means a lot to me


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @WhiteLotus
> 
> I'm nippin at your heels bro!!!
> 
> ...



Dang!!!

What are you running? I need to OC my E8600 quick snap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

Just my e5200 R0@3.8Ghz with ram @ 1Ghz 5-4-4-8.  Don't worry me n you are show these peeoples how to do it.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe around 200ppd then.  Not too bad for the power consumption



Yup. The one Atom 330 box that I have up and running did ~200ppd yesterday.

100% of cpus (4 threads) at 60%.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just my e5200 R0@3.8Ghz with ram @ 1Ghz 5-4-4-8.  Don't worry me n you are show these peeoples how to do it.



nice bro.  how many points you getting per day?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been averaging since going 24/7 with it anywhere between 700-900.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 5, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Yup. The one Atom 330 box that I have up and running did ~200ppd yesterday.
> 
> 100% of cpus (4 threads) at 60%.



Boxes 2 through 6 are up and CRUNCHing. Might get a couple more going before I leave today.

Still have another couple weeks til I get to work on the new IT systems (certainly not Atoms)...


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, just have one question. Ive been crunching for less than a week. I cant believe I didnt do it earlier.
Anyways question is, and im sure its been asked before. Why is it that it says I have 10K points on the wcg.org site, but on DC im at 1K?


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 5, 2009)

you must divide by 7 your boinc points to match the dc stats


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I've been averaging since going 24/7 with it anywhere between 700-900.



not bad but your going to need more power to hang with me  jk nice to have you join the cause


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey guys, just have one question. Ive been crunching for less than a week. I cant believe I didnt do it earlier.
> Anyways question is, and im sure its been asked before. Why is it that it says I have 10K points on the wcg.org site, but on DC im at 1K?
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/boinc.jpg



WCG points are 7x BOINC points:


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2009)

Interweb was down today so posting this a little late

*Milestones Today*
Damulta passes 20,000
msgclb passes 1,600,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 70,000
AsRock passes 3,000
xev11 passes 200
etrigan420 passes 3,000
PP Mguire passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
bogmali passed 1,500,000
WhiteLotus passed 10,000
JrRacinFan passed 10,000
El Fiendo passed 90,000
VulcanBros passed 200,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 450,000
BarbaricSoul passed 8,000
arrakis9 passed 5,000
3dsage passed 1,000
etrigan420 passed 2,000
PP Mguire passed 500


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not bad but your going to need more power to hang with me  jk nice to have you join the cause



I've been crunching off and on. Just started running it 24.7 on my rig. So far I'm not doing too bad with only running it on one machine. I would like to try to get it going on my wife's e5200 pc.


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 6, 2009)

I will be back up in November after the long summer heat and many (seriously, a lot!) of rebuilds.....I'll bring in my E6750, E8400, E8500 and 945ES for some more crunching powahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



*Edit:*  Maybe another quad if I can manage to pick one up......rid us of the E6750 in place for 2 more cores @ more jigga-hurts.

Help me get some parts together and we can have another 12 cores of S775 goodness crunching for our team! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105370


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
mikek1024 passes 2,000
freaksavior passes 750,000
Mindweaver passes 1,300,000
Demon_82 passes 7,000
3dsage passes 2,000
PP Mguire passes 2,000
JayliN passes 200
hertz9753 passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 90,000
Damulta passed 20,000
msgclb passed 1,600,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 70,000
t77snapshot passed 7,000
BarbaricSoul passed 9,000
AsRock passed 3,000
xev11 passed 200
etrigan420 passed 3,000
PP Mguire passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
JayliN joins as new
hertz9753 joins as new


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2009)

150 k in 2 hours,probably... is this a milestone?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
dark2099 passes 100,000
mikek1024 passes 3,000
Nosada passes 200,000
kebabi passes 25,000
Velvet Wafer passes 150,000
etrigan420 passes 4,000
PP Mguire passes 3,000
JayliN passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 2,000
freaksavior passed 750,000
Mindweaver passed 1,300,000
Demon_82 passed 7,000
3dsage passed 2,000
PP Mguire passed 2,000
JayliN passed 200
hertz9753 passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
a111087 joins as new
Chomes joins as new


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dark2099 passes 100,000
> mikek1024 passes 3,000
> Nosada passes 200,000
> ...



Excellent work everyone.  Congratulations on the milestones


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks,bog!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Damulta passes 25,000
paulieg passes 900,000
mikek1024 passes 4,000
dustyshiv passes 2,000,000
Jizzler passes 900,000
Duxx passes 250,000
dhoshaw passes 300,000
arrakis9 passes 6,000
3dsage passes 3,000
etrigan420 passes 5,000
JayliN passes 1,000
Chomes passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
dark2099 passed 100,000
mikek1024 passed 3,000
Nosada passed 200,000
kebabi passed 25,000
Velvet Wafer passed 150,000
etrigan420 passed 4,000
PP Mguire passed 3,000
JayliN passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
PhxProvost joins from XtremeSystems-Welcome to Team TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

damn, some awesome milestones today folks, great job


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent work everyone, my congratulations to paulieg and dhoshaw for the 900k milestones, and dustyshiv for 2 million 
PhxProvost, welcome, I'm sure you'll enjoy the team here


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey CP wheres your crunchin badge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

How do I set them in my sig?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2009)

User CP-> Edit Options







@[Ion]

I'm a ninja ... 


LMAO


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

UserCP-->Edit Options-->(Scroll Down)-->Enter your WCG username in box marked "WCG Username"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll do this now


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2009)

Riding the backs of my Atom Army!

Got 6 running, yielding the output of... a Core 2 Duo. Hmm. Glad these things are power efficient. The boxes they're going to replace draw more wattage at idle.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, so that's about 200ppd each?


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup, in that range.

I'm going to start setting them at different thread counts and percentages after I get the last four up and running. Currently they're all set to my default profile of 100% of CPUs / 60% utilization, so there's more points to squeeze from them.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

WHAT??? 
It's heresy unless you run them at 100% CPU usage


----------



## bogmali (Oct 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Fitseries3 passes 50,000
mikek1024 passes 5,000
MetalRacer passes 1,500,000
El Fiendo passes 100,000
BlackAtem passes 100,000
cliffinsperry passes 250,000
stanhemi passes 250,000
captainskyhawk passes 30,000
t77snapshot passes 8,000
PhxProvost passes 20,000
3dsage passes 4,000
etrigan420 passes 6,000
a111087 passes 200
Chomes passes 1,000
snipermonkey2 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 25,000
paulieg passed 900,000
mikek1024 passed 4,000
dustyshiv passed 2,000,000
Jizzler passed 900,000
Duxx passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 300,000
arrakis9 passed 6,000
3dsage passed 3,000
etrigan420 passed 5,000
JayliN passed 1,000
Chomes passed 500

*Members Joining Today*
snipermonkey2 joins as new


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow ~ lots of great stones today. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

congrats to the stoners


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 10, 2009)

I should be hitting 100K tomorrow!!


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 10, 2009)

Someone find me a Q9550 or a cheap Q9650 so we can get some more cores crunching!!

I want to get back crunching, the rigs are always on so I may as well use it for something.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 10, 2009)

I broke into the top 100 yesterday!

Anyone got a quad i can get cheap?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I broke into the top 100 yesterday!
> 
> Anyone got a quad i can get cheap?



yeah JR was texting me yesterday telling me to check if you had passed him   I know you are top 100 now 

He was at work, that's why he was asking for me to check.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 100,000
Oily_17 passes 850,000
mikek1024 passes 6,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 40,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 500,000
BarbaricSoul passes 10,000
TripwireMPI passes 2,000
ste2425 passes 100
JayliN passes 3,000
Chomes passes 2,000
snipermonkey2 passes 1,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Fitseries3 passed 50,000
mikek1024 passed 5,000
MetalRacer passed 1,500,000
El Fiendo passed 100,000
BlackAtem passed 100,000
cliffinsperry passed 250,000
stanhemi passed 250,000
captainskyhawk passed 30,000
t77snapshot passed 8,000
PhxProvost passed 20,000
3dsage passed 4,000
etrigan420 passed 7,000
JayliN passed 2,000
a111087 passed 200
Chomes passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
ste2425 joins as new


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I broke into the top 100 yesterday!
> 
> Anyone got a quad i can get cheap?



Congrats!!! Remember I'm still not too far behind you . .


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm hatching my master plan to take over the world with 12 cores+ of goodness...only need a few more parts...its coming together nicely..muahahahahhaha. 


Good job people.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats!!! Remember I'm still not too far behind you . .



I had an awesome day on friday - all my pendings came in so i leap frogged you and a few others.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Shadowdust passes 1,000
bogmali passes 1,600,000
arrakis9 passes 7,000
3dsage passes 5,000
etrigan420 passes 9,000
JayliN passes 4,000
snipermonkey2 passes 2,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 100,000
Oily_17 passed 850,000
mikek1024 passed 6,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 40,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 500,000
BarbaricSoul passed 10,000
TripwireMPI passed 2,000
ste2425 passed 100
JayliN passed 3,000
Chomes passed 2,000
snipermonkey2 passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
A novice1 joins from BOINC@AUSTRALIA Welcome Back Rob
ChewyBrownSuga joins as new


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> bogmali passes 1,600,000



Wow bogmali! congrats on the huge milestone.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Shadowdust passes 1,000
> bogmali passes 1,600,000
> arrakis9 passes 7,000
> ...



Congrats Bogi


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations bogmali and welcome back A Novice (even though I didn't know you in the first place  )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratz, Mr.Highriser!


----------



## A novice (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations bogmali nice milestone  and thanks for the welcome



[Ion] said:


> Congratulations bogmali and welcome back A Novice (even though I didn't know you in the first place  )



Thanks for the welcome Ion 

It's a good time to return to TPU.  You have just made it in to the top 50 and still climbing
Nice crunching everyone.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

A novice said:


> Thanks for the welcome. It's a good time to return to TPU.  You have just made it in to the top 50 and still climbing Nice crunching everyone.



You are always welcome here at TPU Rob.........


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
carlramsey passes 200,000
Damulta passes 30,000
WhiteLotus passes 20,000
mx500torid passes 500,000
AsRock passes 4,000
PhxProvost passes 25,000
3dsage passes 6,000
PP Mguire passes 4,000
JayliN passes 5,000
Chomes passes 4,000
snipermonkey2 passes 3,000
jjnissan passes 1,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 200
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 650,000
FordGT90Concept passed 600,000
mikek1024 passed 7,000
Shadowdust passed 2,000
bogmali passed 1,600,000
gogx passed 60,000
t77snapshot passed 9,000
arrakis9 passed 8,000
3dsage passed 5,000
etrigan420 passed 10,000
JayliN passed 4,000
Chomes passed 3,000
snipermonkey2 passed 2,000
jjnissan passed 100
ChewyBrownSuga passed 100

*Members Joining Today*
BubbleBob joins from XtremeSystems Welcome


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

We're pulling a lot of members over from XS.  At least 3 in the past month I believe.
BubbleBob, welcome to TPU!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats to all the stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

how come the XS guys are coming back?  Anyhow, thats a good thing and welcome aboard guys.

I just noticed I passed 650k yesterday


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 13, 2009)

im from XS but im here alot too, even though i hardly ever post i kinda consider TPU my second home as far as forums go, between the great software, community and news/reviews I see no reason to not support its teams


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> im from XS but im here alot too, even though i hardly ever post i kinda consider TPU my second home as far as forums go, between the great software, community and news/reviews I see no reason to not support its teams



amen to that brotha


----------



## A novice (Oct 13, 2009)

BubbleBob welcomed to the team.

Congratulations to the stoners 




Phxprovost said:


> im from XS but im here alot too, even though i hardly ever post i kinda consider TPU my second home as far as forums go, between the great software, community and news/reviews I see no reason to not support its teams



I just could not have said it better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

You xs guys rock my socks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

Taking a couple days off crunching to enjoy some gaming, got my MSI card back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh noes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 14, 2009)

received my first badge today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> received my first badge today



good job bro


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> received my first badge today



The feeling of getting the first badge is just awesome, it was only a little over 2 months ago I got my first badges (Fight Aids @ Home and Rice).  Excellent work


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
mikek1024 passes 8,000
Shadowdust passes 3,000
Jizzler passes 950,000
Buck_Nasty passes 500,000
arrakis9 passes 9,000
xev11 passes 500
JayliN passes 6,000
jjnissan passes 3,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 500
PerraCash passes 500
dmajr1971 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
carlramsey passed 200,000
Damulta passed 30,000
msgclb passed 1,700,000
WhiteLotus passed 20,000
mx500torid passed 500,000
theblaznee passed 20,000
HammerON passed 300,000
hat_tpu passed 70,000
Solaris17 passed 20,000
AsRock passed 4,000
PhxProvost passed 25,000
3dsage passed 6,000
PP Mguire passed 4,000
JayliN passed 5,000
Chomes passed 4,000

*Members Joining Today* Welcome Folks
PerraCash joins as new
dmajr1971 joins as new


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 14, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> received my first badge today



Congrats man!

I can't wait for my first badge....what is that, like 100,000?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I can't wait for my first badge....what is that, like 100,000?


Nope, just 14 days of runtime for a specific project @ WCG (for example, Help Conquer Cancer)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 14, 2009)

This storm absolutely POUNDED California today. Power went off for hours while I was at work, then kindly cycled on an off randomly until now since I got home. Rigs down until now. 

On a good note, no PC hardware died. On a bad note, my Dish VIP722 DVR did, all shows gone and no new unit until 10/19  Rather it go than my Quad or my GPUs!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 14, 2009)

theonedub said:


> This storm absolutely POUNDED California today. Power went off for hours while I was at work, then kindly cycled on an off randomly until now since I got home. Rigs down until now.
> 
> On a good note, no PC hardware died. On a bad note, my Dish VIP722 DVR did, all shows gone and no new unit until 10/19  Rather it go than my Quad or my GPUs!



I live in south cali so we just got a little bit of rain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2009)

glad no major damage got done onedub. The DVR, meh who cares.  The rigs are still crunching


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 14, 2009)

how bad is your power grid people? as soon as our power grid looses energy, emergency power plants thru germany, add themselfes to the circuit, to prevent failure. maybe twice a year, do we have an outage. that takes about 15sec to 1 min,if it happens


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how bad is your power grid people? as soon as our power grid looses energy, emergency power plants thru germany, add themselfes to the circuit, to prevent failure. maybe twice a year, do we have an outage. that takes about 15sec to 1 min,if it happens



Emergency power plants? We don't even have decent  primary plants.Tree huggers stopped that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

must be nice velvet


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Power outages are rare here in NC, only usually in September/early October (hurricane season)


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

I never had so many power outages until I started Folding and Crunching


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

@ Ion i am crunching at 95% on both cores now. I don't have it on 100% so it leaves alittle power for the GPUs to fold. i found a tweak that lets ATI cards fold using less CPU power (0-5% reported my CPU usage is about 7-8%)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, it sounds like I won't be overtaking you then after all 
But I'm still glad that you are able to contribute more to WCG


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Well, it sounds like I won't be overtaking you then after all
> But I'm still glad that you are able to contribute more to WCG



you came VARY close and still maybe possible. Thanks for being a good sport


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

I really don't care if I'm getting trounced be everyone and only getting 1pt per WU, as long as the work is being done for WCG I'm happy.  Points and position just aren't important to me, I only see of them as a way to keep track of how much work I've done for WCG


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

nice way to look at it. Sometimes people get warped up in there rank and there daily output (has happened to me before) but that is a good thing most of the time because it causes people to crunch harder and makes the team better


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 950,000
freaksavior passes 800,000
JrRacinFan passes 20,000
Mad85x passes 500
King Wookie passes 100,000
theonedub passes 200,000
Solaris17 passes 25,000
t77snapshot passes 10,000
JayliN passes 7,000
Chomes passes 10,000
snipermonkey2 passes 4,000
ERazerHead passes 4,000
jjnissan passes 5,000
thebluebumblebee passes 500
shevanel passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 8,000
Shadowdust passed 3,000
Jizzler passed 950,000
Buck_Nasty passed 500,000
arrakis9 passed 9,000
xev11 passed 500
JayliN passed 6,000
ERazerHead passed 3,000
jjnissan passed 3,000
ChewyBrownSuga passed 500
PerraCash passed 500
dmajr1971 passed 200

*Members Joining Today* WELCOME
ERazerHead joins as new
shevanel joins as new


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, we're drawing in a lot of new members.  Welcome everyone!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't believe that I am already at 200K. Still deciding on the final fate of me E2200 and looking for parts for my i7 860 build (need to find some deals!)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 15, 2009)

My next milestone should pop up in about a month. Hopefully


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 15, 2009)

you know, we have wind parks,nuclear power,coal,gas,solar
when we buy our electricity, we can even choose how much % of it are nuclear/solar/wind energy etc.

it may take some time to reach the 200k


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today:*
> t77snapshot passes 10,000



Woohoo! finally hit the 10k mark, my first big milestone.

(well...big for me...)


----------



## gogx (Oct 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Woohoo! finally hit the 10k mark, my first big milestone.
> 
> (well...big for me...)



Nice con.!


----------



## A novice (Oct 15, 2009)

Members Joining 
PerraCash joins as new
dmajr1971 joins as new
ERazerHead joins as new
shevanel joins as new

Welcome to the team 

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to everybody who is joining!  TPU's WCG team is growing at an incredible rate recently


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Woohoo! finally hit the 10k mark, my first big milestone.
> 
> (well...big for me...)



 congrats


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 15, 2009)

Woot!! 100 000 on 1 overclocked e6550! 
It all pays off in the long run.

And thx for the badge W1zz !


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations! 
100k is a lot of points


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 80,000
GilbertQC passes 200,000
kenkickr passes 20,000
[Ion] passes 150,000
jaytee passes 50,000
PhxProvost passes 30,000
arrakis9 passes 10,000
PP Mguire passes 5,000
JayliN passes 8,000
Chomes passes 20,000
ERazerHead passes 5,000
jjnissan passes 7,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 1,000
kenny94553 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 950,000
mikek1024 passed 9,000
Shadowdust passed 4,000
freaksavior passed 800,000
JrRacinFan passed 20,000
Kenshai passed 3,000
Mad85x passed 500
King Wookie passed 100,000
theonedub passed 200,000
Solaris17 passed 25,000
t77snapshot passed 10,000
JayliN passed 7,000
Chomes passed 10,000
snipermonkey2 passed 5,000
ERazerHead passed 4,000
*
Members Joining Today* Welcome
kenny94553 joins as new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2009)

congrats Ion on beating me to 150k and overtaking me.  I have 2 rigs down still (Phenom,AXP) and i still haven't replaced the dualy and mobo that i traded. So really i am 3 rigs down.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the stoners.


----------



## A novice (Oct 17, 2009)

Members Joining 
kenny94553 joins as new 
Welcome to the team  

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

I killed my socket A rig tonight  I mad a stupid mistake and tightened the heatsink on WAY too tight and killed the board and crushed the CPU core. I tried a different CPU and a stock heatsink also cleared the CMOS.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I killed my socket A rig tonight  I mad a stupid mistake and tightened the heatsink on WAY too tight and killed the board and crushed the CPU core. I tried a different CPU and a stock heatsink also cleared the CMOS.



What type of heatsink was it? I still have that OE Socket A MB we were talking about a few months ago. One of the the retention clips on the socket is broken, and the NB might need new thermal paste. Is it something you can work with?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
mikek1024 passes 10,000
MetalRacer passes 1,600,000
Shadowdust passes 6,000
WhiteLotus passes 25,000
p_o_s_pc passes 150,000
Kenshai passes 4,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 80,000
Solaris17 passes 30,000
gogx passes 70,000
TripwireMPI passes 3,000
xev11 passes 1,000
JayliN passes 9,000
Chomes passes 30,000
snipermonkey2 passes 7,000
ERazerHead passes 8,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 80,000
GilbertQC passed 200,000
kenkickr passed 20,000
[Ion] passed 150,000
jaytee passed 50,000
PhxProvost passed 30,000
arrakis9 passed 10,000
PP Mguire passed 5,000
JayliN passed 8,000
Chomes passed 20,000
ERazerHead passed 5,000
jjnissan passed 7,000
ChewyBrownSuga passed 1,000
kenny94553 passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
razaron joins as new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What type of heatsink was it? I still have that OE Socket A MB we were talking about a few months ago. One of the the retention clips on the socket is broken, and the NB might need new thermal paste. Is it something you can work with?



i don't know what the heatsink was all i know is a friend gave it to me. I threw it away.(not gong to risk killing another board/CPU). Yes it is something i could work with but not sure that i want another socket A (have killed 4 of them in 2 years ) Thinking about just holding off and using this PSU and HDD for a dually.Thanks for the offer. I will PM you when i makeup my mind.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2009)

ow.^^
i killed a naked x2 4400+ g2 with a waterblock, a year ago... man that was really lousy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ow.^^
> i killed a naked x2 4400+ g2 with a waterblock, a year ago... man that was really lousy



that sucks. atleast i didn't kill something that good. I was thinking about making my x2 4200+ g2 naked but after cruching the core on the socket A and chipping the core on 2 others i think its best that i stick with just a vary fine lap job and keep my IHS for the sake of the core

btw i always have wanted to see the core of the X2 chips in person


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2009)

it gives like 10 degrees or so, on decent air coolers.but the die is very very soft, and most retention mechanisms arent build for a flatter proc, so jo will have to improve it,build you a spacer, or to buy certain coolers.
i will try to shoot you a pic, when i make new ones soon, from the new board


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it gives like 10 degrees or so, on decent air coolers.but the die is very very soft, and most retention mechanisms arent build for a flatter proc, so jo will have to improve it,build you a spacer, or to buy certain coolers.
> i will try to shoot you a pic, when i make new ones soon, from the new board



I think i will just stick with the 5-8c drop after lapping the ihs so i don't risk killing the cpu. 

thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't even lapped any of my CPUs, I can't OC my Q9400 and it runs at 50C even at load so there is no point in voiding the warranty when it won't make that much of a difference.  I might try lapping my spare Celeron 430 to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2009)

just to let everyone know, im going to be down a while. WCG seems to hinder my internet performance at my house and it is pissing everyone off. I took it off all my machines at home and the www is a lot faster. 

Sunday, Best Buy is putting out w7 machines, i'll load it up on them.


----------



## A novice (Oct 17, 2009)

Members Joining 
razaron joins as new
Welcome to the team 

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> just to let everyone know, im going to be down a while. WCG seems to hinder my internet performance at my house and it is pissing everyone off. I took it off all my machines at home and the www is a lot faster.
> 
> Sunday, Best Buy is putting out w7 machines, i'll load it up on them.



Sure you can't at least run it on the i7?  It's a WCG monster


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2009)

Freak, what if you set it up so it updates as soon as a work unit is completed? That way you don't use a shitton of bandwidth when you upload 20 work units at a time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

this is some shit luck. I broke 2 pins on my x2 4200+ the 5kBE was frozen for 12hrs,a heatspreader was comming off of a stick of ram so i pulled it off along with 1 IC and i killed the socket A rig lastnight. 

So the results 
x2 4200+@2.2ghz (won't clock at all)
1gb of ddr 533 (was 2gb of 800)
loss of about 4k points folding and 1k point crunching 
loss of a complete rig 
can't spend money on quad as now i have to get new ram and CPU 
 
the good. I now am using the 5kBE in my main rig so more power for benches/gaming 
reason to go DDR3/AM3
the 4200 still works stable just won't overclock


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is some shit luck. I broke 2 pins on my x2 4200+ the 5kBE was frozen for 12hrs,a heatspreader was comming off of a stick of ram so i pulled it off along with 1 IC and i killed the socket A rig lastnight.
> 
> So the results
> x2 4200+@2.2ghz (won't clock at all)
> ...



so the bad luck finally left me and reached you...
man,im really sorry for you... hope you work it out somehow... get money thru luck or so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so the bad luck finally left me and reached you...
> man,im really sorry for you... hope you work it out somehow... get money thru luck or so



you can take your bad luck back anytime  
I think the solution to my problem is going to be buy 1(or 2) Athlon II 240 a new board(AM3) some cheap DDR3 and use my Biostar board to run a 240(if i get 2) and use my DDR2 i have now. It won't be as good as a quad but should be better then i have now.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can take your bad luck back anytime
> I think the solution to my problem is going to be buy 1(or 2) Athlon II 240 a new board(AM3) some cheap DDR3 and use my Biostar board to run a 240(if i get 2) and use my DDR2 i have now. It won't be as good as a quad but should be better then i have now.



When I get my next paycheck I'm going to buy a cpu in the link below and see if it will work in an old AM2+ Asus board I've got. With the right BIOS it will work but I might have to pull a cpu from another rig to flash it. If that fails I'll have to wait a few more weeks to get an AM3 motherboard and some DDR3 memory for it.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2009)

I just passed 75k today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations hat, you'll have your WCG badge before you know it


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2009)

Not at 1025 points per day... 25 days is a long time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Not at 1025 points per day... 25 days is a long time.



If you will keep an eye on my stats here and PM me once I reach 225k points (I need to make sure I have enough for the WCG/F@H contest) with your WCG username and password I might switch my quad over to your account for a bit


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Freak, what if you set it up so it updates as soon as a work unit is completed? That way you don't use a shitton of bandwidth when you upload 20 work units at a time.



how? can i have it set to update at like 1am? because my web sucks with it on all day.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> how? can i have it set to update at like 1am? because my web sucks with it on all day.



Look here.  If you do this, the computers will upload one work unit at a time, and because each WU is only about 500k it shouldn't slow down your internet.  Also, in BOINC manager go to Advanced-->Preferences-->network usage-->and in "network usage allowed" set to between 23:00 and 6:00 and it will then only upload and download new WUs between 11pm and 6am.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 17, 2009)

buy the foxconn,its really nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Not at 1025 points per day... 25 days is a long time.



PM me with your user name and password and i will set my 4200+ under your name. I mean my points suck ass already so what makes the difference


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc, you are being amazing today!  First you put your 8800GTS on my F@H account and loose 4.5k PPD for yourself, and then you offer to put your Athlon 64 X2 on hat's account to help him out!  Way to go!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 900,000
Shadowdust passes 7,000
Demon_82 passes 8,000
itsover65 passes 70,000
Flyordie passes 20,000
parelem passes 1,000
etrigan420 passes 20,000
PP Mguire passes 6,000
JayliN passes 10,000
Chomes passes 40,000
snipermonkey2 passes 9,000
ERazerHead passes 10,000
PerraCash passes 2,000
shevanel passes 5,000
razaron passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 10,000
MetalRacer passed 1,600,000
Shadowdust passed 6,000
WhiteLotus passed 25,000
p_o_s_pc passed 150,000
Mindweaver passed 1,400,000
Kenshai passed 4,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 80,000
Solaris17 passed 30,000
gogx passed 70,000
TripwireMPI passed 3,000
xev11 passed 1,000
JayliN passed 9,000
Chomes passed 30,000
snipermonkey2 passed 8,000

*Members Joining Today*WELCOME
parelem joins as new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> p_o_s_pc, you are being amazing today!  First you put your *8800GTS+GT* on my F@H account and loose *~9.5k PPD *for yourself, and then you offer to put your Athlon 64 X2 on hat's account to help him out!  Way to go!



Thanks bro btw i fixed your post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats to the stoners while I was gone, and to the new members for joining the coolest WCG team everrr! 


I had a great day yesterday 8,782 points


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks bro btw i fixed your post












p_o_s_pc, you are incredible


----------



## A novice (Oct 18, 2009)

Members Joining 
parelem joins as new
Welcome to the team  

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome parelem! 
Our team has grown *massively* since I joined a month ago.  I swear we have had at least a dozen new members


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome parelem!
> Our team has grown *massively* since I joined a month ago.  I swear we have had at least a dozen new members



thats a good thing. Its nice to see new members and its also nice to see old members stepping up there game


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats a good thing. Its nice to see new members and its also nice to see old members stepping up there game



Wish I could ...  been having issues folding with the second card.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2009)

is there any way to upload the stats from a usb drive or something like that? There is a i7 at work i want to load it on but has no www, so can i save its stats to a flash drive and then upload them?

edit:

I set my Q8200 to fold, and upload from midnight to 6am? that good.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 18, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is there any way to upload the stats from a usb drive or something like that? There is a i7 at work i want to load it on but has no www, so can i save its stats to a flash drive and then upload them?



i doubt it, only thing i can think of is to tether the computer with a cellphone and manually update whenever you are there


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

ok guys good news

8 atoms in my possession to fold mwehaha
3 i7's folding mwehahahahahahahah
Q8200
P8400
T8100
and a few more i've listed before. i'll be eating my pie again real soon


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome, the i7s along should bring you at least an extra 6k PPD


----------



## bogmali (Oct 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 1,000,000
Shadowdust passes 9,000
bogmali passes 1,700,000
A Cheese Danish passes 20,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 550,000
AthlonX2 passes 4,000
parelem passes 4,000
Chomes passes 50,000
snipermonkey2 passes 10,000
thebluebumblebee passes 2,000
PerraCash passes 3,000
shevanel passes 7,000
solofly passes 200
Kreij passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 900,000
Shadowdust passed 7,000
Demon_82 passed 8,000
itsover65 passed 70,000
Flyordie passed 20,000
parelem passed 1,000
etrigan420 passed 20,000
PP Mguire passed 6,000
JayliN passed 10,000
Chomes passed 40,000
snipermonkey2 passed 9,000
ERazerHead passed 10,000
PerraCash passed 2,000
shevanel passed 5,000
razaron passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today* WELCOME
solofly joins as new
Kreij joins as new


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> ok guys good news
> 
> 8 atoms in my possession to fold mwehaha
> 3 i7's folding mwehahahahahahahah
> ...



We need to have salary caps on teams.. err farms.   Nice stuff!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

working in the computer department at best buy has a few benefits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> working in the computer department at best buy has a few benefits



we need to get you another job .  j/k.   Good work man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

by the end of the day today I'll hit the 700k milestone


----------



## mosheen (Oct 19, 2009)

getting my rig later this week.
currently crunching on a pentium m 1.7ghz only. 
its sooooooooo slow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> working in the computer department at best buy has a few benefits



Sounds fun!   I wish I had that job


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we need to get you another job .  j/k.   Good work man



Please do, I cant stand my manager. She is an idiot. Im am tried to apply at apple but they never called 

but as i said, has benifits. I should go to the other stores and add it in mwehaha


----------



## msgclb (Oct 19, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Please do, I cant stand my manager. She is an idiot. Im am tried to apply at apple but they never called
> 
> but as i said, has benifits. I should go to the other stores and add it in mwehaha



I think I know her! (not really) Is this your Best Buy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

Hating your manager sucks.  Makes work more difficult


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2009)

on topic pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssse  This would be better over at TPU's F@H Team thread. Thanks.


----------



## A novice (Oct 19, 2009)

Members Joining 
solofly joins as new
Kreij joins as new
Welcome to the team 

Congrats to the stoners 
bogmali nice milestone


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Milestones Yesterday*
Solaris17 passed 30,000








i dont understand


----------



## msgclb (Oct 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Solaris17 passed 30,000
> 
> 
> ...



Change either of the drop down boxes to 'anytime (all devices)'. After you refresh your devices then hopefully your numbers will match.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Solaris17 passed 30,000
> 
> 
> ...



are you referring to your milestone only being 30k?  cause if so there is a difference between wcg points and bionic points....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> are you referring to your milestone only being 30k?  cause if so there is a difference between wcg points and bionic points....



got ya thats what i was confused about..but if i signed up for WCG then why does it log bionic points?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> got ya thats what i was confused about..but if i signed up for WCG then why does it log bionic points?



wcg points are multiplied by 7, that's all it is


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

then do we measure bionic points?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> then do we measure bionic points?



we mostly go by BOINC points.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> we mostly go by BOINC points.



.......?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> .......?



did I miss understand your question?

This is where we get the stats from

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> did I miss understand your question?
> 
> This is where we get the stats from
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



i just dont see why we use bionic points if our team is based in WCG....i mean if we go by bionic points why not do like seti at home?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i just dont see why we use bionic points if our team is based in WCG....i mean if we go by bionic points why not do like seti at home?



BOINC points are what is reported by the BOINC manager.  WCG started running originally on a U.D. client that wasn't related to BOINC, but when they shifted over to BOINC they had to keep the credits in line with everything else so that old contributions weren't overinflated compared to newer contributions, so they set it so that a BOINC point is 7 of the original WCG credits.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> BOINC points are what is reported by the BOINC manager.  WCG started running originally on a U.D. client that wasn't related to BOINC, but when they shifted over to BOINC they had to keep the credits in line with everything else so that old contributions weren't overinflated compared to newer contributions, so they set it so that a BOINC point is 7 of the original WCG credits.



that doesnt make sense i didnt do anything for WCG before TPU so i guess im just not seeing how i have 200k points and only 30k bionic points....i mean i can see how its not fair...like if i folded for seti@H years ago and got like 800k points and hen switched to bionic it would be unfair that all of a sudden i have 800k points....but i havent contributed until TPU so why does it do this for me? the system just seems flawed imo. and i suppose it does make sense..but imo what doesnt make sense is that we all go by bionic and not WGC.....i mean..im not in it for the badge..its just confising...i mean..why not jus include stats from people who fold for TPU in WCG...like again..say i folded for WCG in the past..and got a ludicous amount of points...then why not count the points iv earned while folding for TPU instead of as a whole? im sure their is a way to do it...and it would keep things fair because it wouldnt count points done from before..only team spacific...it just looses me that we count points from something that isnt technically what we started to fold for to begin with.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2009)

It really doesn't matter Sol, you have 30k BOINC pts. X 7 = 210k WCG pts. It's the same thing.

It's not unfair, if you have 7 million WCG points from before, it still translates into 1 million BOINC points now. All they did was level the playing field so people who crunched before are in line with people who are crunching now, since they changed the points system. It's really just a matter of scale. You don't lose any points.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kreij said:


> It really doesn't matter Sol, you have 30k BOINC pts. X 7 = 210k WCG pts. It's the same thing.
> 
> It's not unfair, if you have 7 million WCG points from before, it still translates into 1 million BOINC points now. All they did was level the playing field so people who crunched before are in line with people who are crunching now, since they changed the points system. It's really just a matter of scale. You don't lose any points.



thanks that makes it simpler...i just didnt understand what was going on.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 700,000
3xploit passes 500,000
Shadowdust passes 10,000
Jizzler passes 1,000,000
WhiteLotus passes 30,000
Demon_82 passes 9,000
mosheen passes 60,000
Solaris17 passes 40,000
parelem passes 6,000
AsRock passes 5,000
PP Mguire passes 7,000
Chomes passes 70,000
thebluebumblebee passes 3,000
PerraCash passes 4,000
shevanel passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 40,000
paulieg passed 1,000,000
Shadowdust passed 9,000
bogmali passed 1,700,000
A Cheese Danish passed 20,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 550,000
AthlonX2 passed 4,000
parelem passed 5,000
Chomes passed 50,000
snipermonkey2 passed 10,000
thebluebumblebee passed 2,000
PerraCash passed 3,000
shevanel passed 8,000
solofly passed 200
Kreij passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

woot woot 700k for me


----------



## HammerON (Oct 20, 2009)

Great job CP!!!
You have been an excellent team member; willing to help everyone here at TPU
I wanted to know that I appreciate that and you really help foster a friendly but yet competitive environment~
Keep it up bro


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot 700k for me



congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Great job CP!!!
> You have been an excellent team member; willing to help everyone here at TPU
> I wanted to know that I appreciate that and you really help foster a friendly but yet competitive environment~
> Keep it up bro



Thank you for your kind words dude   Yeah man, I'm always willing to help.  What makes us who we are is the friendly enviroment that we have going on.  That goes a long way 



Phxprovost said:


> congrats



Thank you


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 20, 2009)

Very good job CP, i'm so wanting a quad to increase my output.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Very good job CP, i'm so wanting a quad to increase my output.



Thank you.  I might be replacing my dual core with a quad soon as well.  That'll increase my output a bit more too!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

I should be increasing my output by a 24/7 E4600, after convincing the owner of the machine that WCG won't slow anything down and it won't "heat up the memory" 
I just now have to get over there to do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

How far away is that rig ion?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How far away is that rig ion?



It's at my friend's house, about 5 miles away.  I'm probably going over there later this week when we get together to go biking.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 20, 2009)

I've just ordered a new mb (GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P) so that I can build another dedicated crunching/folding rig. I'll probably get an Athlon II x4 620 to put in it. This will add a quad core for crunching and 2 more pci-e slots for folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome, keep us posted with more info!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It's at my friend's house, about 5 miles away.  I'm probably going over there later this week when we get together to go biking.



Cool . Keep up the effort dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I've just ordered a new mb (GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P) so that I can build another dedicated crunching/folding rig. I'll probably get an Athlon II x4 620 to put in it. This will add a quad core for crunching and 2 more pci-e slots for folding.



Very good man.   That quad should help you out a lot.  Your efforts are appreciated dude


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Mad85x passes 1,000
deathmore passes 150,000
AthlonX2 passes 5,000
parelem passes 9,000
3dsage passes 7,000
Chomes passes 80,000
thebluebumblebee passes 4,000
PerraCash passes 5,000
Kreij passes 3,000
newtekie1 passes 200
DaedalusHelios passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 700,000
3xploit passed 500,000
msgclb passed 1,800,000
Shadowdust passed 10,000
Jizzler passed 1,000,000
WhiteLotus passed 30,000
Demon_82 passed 9,000
mosheen passed 60,000
Solaris17 passed 40,000
parelem passed 7,000
AsRock passed 5,000
PP Mguire passed 7,000
Chomes passed 70,000
thebluebumblebee passed 3,000
PerraCash passed 4,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Track607 joins as new
DaedalusHelios joins as new I was wondering when he was goona come on board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats to the stoners and warm welcome to the new members


----------



## bogmali (Oct 22, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
onry passes 200,000
Pete1burn passes 50,000
Flyordie passes 25,000
parelem passes 10,000
etrigan420 passes 25,000
Chomes passes 90,000
razaron passes 4,000
kenny94553 passes 3,000
solofly passes 1,000
Track607 passes 200
DaedalusHelios passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mad85x passed 1,000
deathmore passed 150,000
AthlonX2 passed 5,000
parelem passed 9,000
3dsage passed 7,000
Chomes passed 80,000
thebluebumblebee passed 4,000
PerraCash passed 5,000
Kreij passed 3,000
newtekie1 passed 200
DaedalusHelios passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
vaio joins from Crunchers Inc
cswchan joins from Crunchers Inc
blackheeler joins from SeriousCrunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2009)

congrats to the stoners, and welcome aboard the new crunchers


----------



## A novice (Oct 22, 2009)

New Members welcome to the team 
Track607 joins as new
DaedalusHelios joins as new
vaio joins from Crunchers Inc
cswchan joins from Crunchers Inc
blackheeler joins from SeriousCrunchers

congrats to the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

A novice said:


> New Members welcome to the team
> Track607 joins as new
> DaedalusHelios joins as new
> vaio joins from Crunchers Inc
> ...



Welcome everyone!  We're glad to have you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome everyone!  We're glad to have you!



x2


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2009)

Tonight I noticed that we have a couple of new members in the overall top 10 pie. Just a few hours ago on BOINCstats I noticed that I just passed 'mousie'. Now I see his name here on techPowerUp!







Welcome mousie and Troy614.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

She's a pesky lil rodent that one


----------



## mousie (Oct 23, 2009)

msgclb said:


> his name



psst....that mousie fellow ain't a "his" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Welcome mousie and Troy614.



just doing a bit of camping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

mousie said:


> psst....that mousie fellow ain't a "his" http://forum.thedczone.com/Themes/neutron1.1.1/images/whistle.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



her?  

Thanks for stopping by regardless of his or her.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

mousie said:


> psst....that mousie fellow ain't a "his"





Dunno why I am laughing with my stats


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 1,700,000
HammerON passes 350,000
Chomes passes 100,000
thebluebumblebee passes 5,000
Kreij passes 4,000
Track607 passes 500
newtekie1 passes 500
DaedalusHelios passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 850,000
mx500torid passed 550,000
onry passed 200,000
Pete1burn passed 50,000
Flyordie passed 25,000
parelem passed 10,000
3dsage passed 8,000
etrigan420 passed 25,000
Chomes passed 90,000
PerraCash passed 6,000
razaron passed 4,000
kenny94553 passed 3,000
solofly passed 2,000
Track607 passed 200
DaedalusHelios passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Orakk joins from SeriousCrunchers
rwillis joins from TechReaction


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

A warm welcome to everyone who is joining this team!
Congrats to everyone who passed a milestone today, in particular MetalRacer with 1.7 million points!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

whats the next stone after 150k

also welcome to the new team members


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the next stone after 150k
> 
> also welcome to the new team members



200K.  I should be there in about 2 weeks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> 200K.  I should be there in about 2 weeks



its going to take me forever.I don't know what happened to my PPD they dropped to less then 1k hell i'm lucky to get over 1k. Shouldn't 2 X2s 1 p4HT 3ghz 1 celly 3.3ghz 1 p4 2.5ghz 1 X4 part time@2.2ghz put out alittle more?


----------



## msgclb (Oct 23, 2009)

mousie said:


> psst....that mousie fellow ain't a "his"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its going to take me forever.I don't know what happened to my PPD they dropped to less then 1k hell i'm lucky to get over 1k. Shouldn't 2 X2s 1 p4HT 3ghz 1 celly 3.3ghz 1 p4 2.5ghz 1 X4 part time@2.2ghz put out alittle more?



Yep, you should be getting a lot more

X2s: 350 each
P4 HT: 275
Celeron: 200
P4: 150
X4: at least 600

Total: close to 2K PPD.  My numbers may be a little off (on the high side), but you should be getting far more than 1K PPD.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I bet I won't make that mistake again.



Just as well phicks ain't here too then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to get about 2.3k and when i had my other X2 3k-4k wasn't any surprise. maybe i should drop the money on a better cpu and yet again not get watercooling... but i think this time if it works out i am going water again damn it! i have put it off for about 3 years now


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)

New Members welcome to the team 
Orakk joins from SeriousCrunchers
rwillis joins from TechReaction


congrats to the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I used to get about 2.3k and when i had my other X2 3k-4k wasn't any surprise. maybe i should drop the money on a better cpu and yet again not get watercooling... but i think this time if it works out i am going water again damn it! i have put it off for about 3 years now



But even with my estimates, you should be getting almost 2K with your current set up


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday was a new milestone for results returned. 
Congrats to TPU on *breaking the 3000 results barrier*~3077


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats guys,   We are doing some amazing work.


Question,  why are we having soo many members joining from another team?  Not that I mind, we always welcome members who want to contribute.  Just a bit curious to know that's all.  We are acquiring some serious fire power here folks


----------



## ERazer (Oct 23, 2009)

Hooray to us


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

@CP

I am afraid our visit is only temporary.

We are a small group called "Base Camp."

We all have our own team affiliations but once in a while we get together and join a given team to help give them a boost, for example, to help them reach a milestone.

Not so many of us left these days~our best days (I think) were back when we were crunching U.D and the early days of WCG.

Not so easy to get major output these days as we have all diversified with the spate of projects around now.

Back then pretty much all attention was on the one project.

Our output may not be huge but every little helps, and making new friends along the way is a nice bonus. 

Hope that explains things a little. 

p.s......Wish we still had mike,Ady, and Pwrguru on a full hardware inventory and firing on all cylinders.
Man, we used to rack up some numbers back then


----------



## A novice (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> @CP
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now if you can get RAMMIE at Base Camp you will rack up some numbers again.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Already registered 

It's nice to be doing some Bio-Med again.
The math projects are so zzzzzzzzz but when running a team duty calls!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation vaiopup.  That's really cool what you guys are doing.   I knew these visits were temp. But for now we do have a nice arsenal .   Thanks to all of you for the help


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Tis a pleasure.

Dunno the trek end date but think I will stick around til I reach WCG 3 mil.
Been stuck on 2.2 mil forever.

Shame that isn't Boinc 2.2 mil lol. 

Should reach my 3 years runtime here too (108 days to go) which would be nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Tis a pleasure.
> 
> Dunno the trek end date but think I will stick around til I reach WCG 3 mil.
> Been stuck on 2.2 mil forever.
> ...



Wow, awesome dude   early congrats on that!  Glad you'll be around for a bit.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 23, 2009)

Hooray for me just hit my 20k mark and got my 1st badge tho doesnt show up TPU yet


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats on the milestone, and the badge. 
May many more follow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

ERazer said:


> Hooray for me just hit my 20k mark and got my 1st badge tho doesnt show up TPU yet



Congrats dude    So tell us, is crunching getting addicting or what?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

im also addicted, but its a little cruel atm. i cant raise the output much, no matter how hard i try. no 4 ghz for me,suddenly. linpak crashes after 1.5 hour maximum=48hours crunching :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im also addicted, but its a little cruel atm. i cant raise the output much, no matter how hard i try. no 4 ghz for me,suddenly. linpak crashes after 1.5 hour maximum=48hours crunching :shadedshu



Well if it doesn't crash out of linpack, screw linpack then.  Crunch on!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well if it doesn't crash out of linpack, screw linpack then.  Crunch on!!!



1,5 hours linpack equals 48 hours MAXIMUM runtime,when crunching,before rebooting or preferably hanging,freezing.

i cant get the 4 ghz stable, i cant clock my ram, because i cant cross 250 ht, and my nb cant cross 2400. it gets unstable. at 2500, i cant even boot.
i hope it are bios issues, or otherwise, my proc suddenly is crappy:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> But even with my estimates, you should be getting almost 2K with your current set up



i know but something isn't right


----------



## ERazer (Oct 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats dude    So tell us, is crunching getting addicting or what?



well sadly i think i am specially when someone overtake me makes me wanna build up another rig since i got celeron buildin dust


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1,5 hours linpack equals 48 hours MAXIMUM runtime,when crunching,before rebooting or preferably hanging,freezing.
> 
> i cant get the 4 ghz stable, i cant clock my ram, because i cant cross 250 ht, and my nb cant cross 2400. it gets unstable. at 2500, i cant even boot.
> i hope it are bios issues, or otherwise, my proc suddenly is crappy:shadedshu



BRo you notice how much time you've lost trying to get the max clock out of this rig, you have lost easily thousands of points.  load the last stable clock you have even if its not that high and crunch dude!   Stable PC crunchers more than a high clocked one that is not.  I learned the hardway!



ERazer said:


> well sadly i think i am specially when someone overtake me makes me wanna build up another rig since i got celeron buildin dust



do it!!!   Check out the crunchers helping crunchers thread in the WCG section, post up your necessities there and we'll help you out


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 35,000,000
*TLD passes 600,000*
JrRacinFan passes 25,000
*GREASEMONKEY passes 600,000*
gogx passes 80,000
ObSo13337 passes 9,000
3dsage passes 10,000
etrigan420 passes 30,000
JayliN passes 20,000
jjnissan passes 20,000
thebluebumblebee passes 6,000
razaron passes 5,000
kenny94553 passes 4,000
solofly passes 3,000
Track607 passes 1,000
newtekie1 passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 1,700,000
VulcanBros passed 250,000
HammerON passed 350,000
dhoshaw passed 350,000
hat_tpu passed 80,000
3dsage passed 9,000
Chomes passed 100,000
ERazerHead passed 20,000
thebluebumblebee passed 5,000
Kreij passed 4,000
Track607 passed 500
newtekie1 passed 500
DaedalusHelios passed 4,000


*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
TLD joins from Our FamilyForum
sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
Niko084 joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TPU FOR THE MILESTONE   



..and congrats to all the stoners too!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 24, 2009)

dont get me wrong, i love the new people, but i got bumped down to 13th! i was almost in top 10 again ugh. stupid new people


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> dont get me wrong, i love the new people, but i got bumped down to 13th! i was almost in top 10 again ugh. stupid new people



That's how I noticed that we had new members, I saw the red arrow saying I lost like 2 or 3 spots, I was like WTF   Then I noticed.  But I don't mind, the Base Campers rock my socks


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> dont get me wrong, i love the new people, but i got bumped down to 13th! i was almost in top 10 again ugh. stupid new people



don't worry, we're just raiding the fridge for a little while...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> don't worry, we're just raiding the fridge for a little while...



excuse my friend dear, don't listen to him.  My fridge is your fridge, anything in there is yours.    

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Uh oh, looks like I'm also chasing a Mousie, however do I have the endurance to chase for that long?  

freak, looks like your up there too, however its only like a day, then you appear on my threats list and back and forth.  We been going at it good


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

fridge full of chicken patties and ketchup?


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uh oh, looks like I'm also chasing a Mousie, however do I have the endurance to chase for that long?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/Capture133.jpg



Uh oh, I'll have to peddle harder then...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> fridge full of chicken patties and ketchup?



Ummmmmm, those are not ummmm, those are beef patties


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ummmmmm, those are not ummmm, those are beef patties



thought they looked a bit off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> Uh oh, I'll have to peddle harder then...




Come on!!! I already have 174 days of chasing you left.  Doesn't that seem enough to you 



mousie said:


> thought they looked a bit off.



Yeah they did right?   "runs away"


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Come on!!! I already have 174 days of chasing you left.  Doesn't that seem enough to you



Never enough...  


_actually, that estimate is based on my RAC before I stopped slacking..._


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> Never enough...
> 
> 
> _actually, that estimate is based on my RAC before I stopped slacking..._





What is RAC, I've been meaning to ask that for a while, but never got around to doing so?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

You should go by the stats at WCG rather than Free-DC.
The Free-DC stats show our overall scores rather than our scores for TPU.

So far none of the Base Camp crew are in the top 200 of your team yet~but we're working on it 

RAC=Recent Averge Credit


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Correction......there are four of us just about in the top 200.
Next stop top 150 

Darn mousie still too quick for me, and now there's a wolf on the prowl 

Happy crunching


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What is RAC, I've been meaning to ask that for a while, but never got around to doing so?



RAC = recent average credit, as the spotted one said.  Basically an average of your points over a few weeks time...I don't recall what the timeframe the official BOINC stats use, but a few of the stat sites out there have made up their own way of averaging it sometimes.  Mine is off because it's averaging in time when I had less running, so mine is lower then my current output.


----------



## Sport (Oct 24, 2009)

mousie said:


> RAC = recent average credit, as the spotted one said.  Basically an average of your points over a few weeks time...I don't recall what the timeframe the official BOINC stats use, but a few of the stat sites out there have made up their own way of averaging it sometimes.  Mine is off because it's averaging in time when I had less running, so mine is lower then my current output.



RAC is an average over sixty days...if you have 5 days input it is still averaged over sixty; to get an honest RAC you need to stay at a project for at least sixty days


----------



## mousie (Oct 24, 2009)

uh oh, who let the troublemaker in...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Sport said:


> to get an honest RAC you need to stay at a project for at least sixty days



Hmmm that's a novel concept 
Sit still for 60 days 

Welcome to TPU Sport


----------



## bogmali (Oct 25, 2009)

Someone update the Milestones tonight as I won't be near a PC in the next 8 hours. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Milestones Today
Laurijan passes 500
ObSo13337 passes 10,000
PP Mguire passes 8,000
ERazerHead passes 25,000
kenny94553 passes 5,000
solofly passes 4,000
Track607 passes 3,000
DaedalusHelios passes 7,000
Niko084 passes 1,000



Members Joining Today
Sport joins from Our FamilyForum
Laurijan joins as new

congrats to all the stoners 
and welcome to all the new members


----------



## A novice (Oct 25, 2009)

New Members Joining Today 
Sport joins from Our FamilyForum
Laurijan joins as new
welcome to the team

congrats to the stoners


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
blackheeler passes 80,000
FordGT90Concept passes 650,000
A Cheese Danish passes 25,000
T-Bob passes 250,000
Laurijan passes 1,000
phanbuey passes 90,000
AsRock passes 6,000
PP Mguire passes 9,000
snipermonkey2 passes 20,000
jjnissan passes 25,000
thebluebumblebee passes 8,000
razaron passes 6,000
Track607 passes 4,000
DaedalusHelios passes 9,000
Anath passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Laurijan passed 500
ObSo13337 passed 10,000
PP Mguire passed 8,000
ERazerHead passed 25,000
kenny94553 passed 5,000
solofly passed 4,000
Track607 passed 3,000
DaedalusHelios passed 7,000
Niko084 passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today* WELCOME
GPa Ken joins from Our FamilyForum
Anath joins as new
NastyHabits joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

looks like we got some more Base Camper(s)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

Is this why my team ranking keeps going down?  I was at 40, but now I'm at 50 and to the best of my knowledge I haven't been passed by anyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is this why my team ranking keeps going down?  I was at 40, but now I'm at 50 and to the best of my knowledge I haven't been passed by anyone


yes, I've also dropped a few spots myself.


----------



## A novice (Oct 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Is this why my team ranking keeps going down?  I was at 40, but now I'm at 50 and to the best of my knowledge I haven't been passed by anyone



I wouldn't worry about it.  It is only a temporary drop when the team from base camp leave.  You will go back up again


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

woot really getting close to my top 100 goal


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations EZRazer!  Keep on crunching!  With all of your rigs, you should have the 100K you need for your badge reasonably soon!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

ERazer said:


> woot really getting close to my top 100 goal



Me too


----------



## A novice (Oct 26, 2009)

New Members Joining Today 
GPa Ken joins from Our FamilyForum
Anath joins as new
NastyHabits joins as new

welcome to the team 

congrats to the stoners


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

At some point today the team will have passed the 250 million mark


----------



## msgclb (Oct 26, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> At some point today the team will have passed the 250 million mark



From my WCG homepage:

Statistics Last Updated:  10/26/09 12:06:08


My Statistics			My Team: TechPowerUp!	
Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)  	11:205:17:19:37 (#2,473)  	 	Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)  	227:177:14:05:36 (#112)
Points Generated (Rank) 	13,266,304 (#1,007) 		Points Generated (Rank) 	
249,713,734
 (#52)
Results Returned (Rank) 	22,209 (#1,378) 		Results Returned (Rank) 	433,514 (#71)
I'm guessing it will be tomorrow.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Be almost 252 mil by then


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats to TPU's latest millionaire~angelkiller 

Observation~one now needs 1 mil+ to make the top 50


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Be almost 252 mil by then



Oh well!
Statistics Last Updated:  10/27/09 00:06:08				


My Statistics			My Team: TechPowerUp!	
Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)  	11:221:21:01:40 (#2,464)	 	Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank)  	229:175:23:10:54 (#111)
Points Generated (Rank) 	13,315,398 (#1,003)		Points Generated (Rank) 	
251,835,444
 (#52)
Results Returned (Rank) 	22,294 (#1,376)		Results Returned (Rank) 	437,016 (#71)


----------



## bogmali (Oct 27, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DistroMan passes 500,000
msgclb passes 1,900,000
WhiteLotus passes 40,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 50,000
PP Mguire passes 10,000
Chomes passes 150,000
ERazerHead passes 30,000
PerraCash passes 7,000
dmajr1971 passes 2,000
solofly passes 5,000
Kreij passes 5,000
Track607 passes 5,000
DaedalusHelios passes 10,000
Anath passes 1,000
NastyHabits passes 1,000

Milestones Yesterday
sujo1 passed 250,000
blackheeler passed 80,000
FordGT90Concept passed 650,000
Damulta passed 50,000
bogmali passed 1,800,000
A Cheese Danish passed 25,000
T-Bob passed 250,000
Laurijan passed 1,000
phanbuey passed 90,000
Flyordie passed 30,000
AsRock passed 6,000
PP Mguire passed 9,000
snipermonkey2 passed 20,000
jjnissan passed 25,000
thebluebumblebee passed 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb you almost on 2mil man 

congrats to all stoners


----------



## msgclb (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> msgclb you almost on 2mil man
> 
> congrats to all stoners



Thanks I figured my next stone was going to be 2mil so I wasn't paying any attention to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Thanks I figured my next stone was going to be 2mil so I wasn't paying any attention to it.



  Well heres a little wake up call!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow! that's a lot of milestones today, good job stonerz.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 27, 2009)

Next milestone hopefully will be 2 years runtime per day.

Yesterday=1:363:09:05:18.

Nearly there


----------



## A novice (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations to the stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

I should be coming up on 750k soon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2009)

200k today!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Members Joining Today
Cruncher Pete joins from Aussie Alliance 
*RAMMIE joins from XtremeSystems    chicka chicka yeahhhhh!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 200k today!!!


Awesome, I should be there in slightly more than a week


Chicken Patty said:


> Members Joining Today
> Cruncher Pete joins from Aussie Alliance
> *RAMMIE joins from XtremeSystems    chicka chicka yeahhhhh!*



Welcome back RAMMIE 
Cruncher Pete, welcome to you as well


----------



## bogmali (Oct 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Blue Bird passes 700,000
Chicken Patty passes 750,000
DarkEgo passes 150,000
freaksavior passes 900,000
Mindweaver passes 1,500,000
stanhemi passes 300,000
Homeless2 passes 80,000
kebabi passes 30,000
Laurijan passes 2,000
thebluebumblebee passes 10,000
solofly passes 6,000
Track607 passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
DistroMan passed 500,000
msgclb passed 1,900,000
WhiteLotus passed 40,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 50,000
PP Mguire passed 10,000
JayliN passed 25,000
Chomes passed 150,000
ERazerHead passed 30,000
jjnissan passed 30,000
PerraCash passed 7,000
dmajr1971 passed 2,000
kenny94553 passed 7,000
solofly passed 5,000
Kreij passed 5,000
Track607 passed 5,000

*Members Joining Today* WELCOME 
Cruncher Pete joins from Aussie Alliance
RAMMIE joins from XtremeSystems

Welcome back Mike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Where did the Thanks button go? 

Is 750k a milestone?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess it is 

Congrats to all the stoners


Milestones Today
Blue Bird passes 700,000
Chicken Patty passes 750,000
DarkEgo passes 150,000
freaksavior passes 900,000
Mindweaver passes 1,500,000
stanhemi passes 300,000
Homeless2 passes 80,000
kebabi passes 30,000
Laurijan passes 2,000
thebluebumblebee passes 10,000
solofly passes 6,000
Track607 passes 6,000
Niko084 passes 2,000
Anath passes 2,000
NastyHabits passes 2,000


----------



## bogmali (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where did the Thanks button go?
> 
> Is 750k a milestone?



The system must've updated during my posting here But it's fixed CP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where did the Thanks button go?
> 
> Is 750k a milestone?



after thanking 25 times per day it gets disabled to stop spamming


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> The system must've updated during my posting here But it's fixed CP



Thanks 



p_o_s_pc said:


> after thanking 25 times per day it gets disabled to stop spamming



For real?  I haven't thanked 25 times today.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Blue Bird passes 700,000
> Chicken Patty passes 750,000
> DarkEgo passes 150,000
> ...



Holly sh#$!!!
TPU is now kicking some serious...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

You bet.  over 2.5 mil tomorrow, just watch


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 28, 2009)

woot 900k now


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Good going FS


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

BC crew.

Cleared a years runtime.
Cleared a million WCG points 
Cleared 2000 results 

.....and we haven't included mike and RAMMIE's numbers yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Good job guys    Way to go!!!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

I clear 2.5 mil WCG points today.

Not much I know after 4 years but like a good hooker I get around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

A barking hooker 

good job


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

That one's just plain annoying.

Reminds me of the AC/DC fans way back when


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Never heard one.  I got into pc's recently so please excuse me.


----------



## A novice (Oct 28, 2009)

New Members Joining Today 
Cruncher Pete joins from Aussie Alliance
RAMMIE joins from XtremeSystems nice to have you back at TPU

Welcome to the team 

Congratulations to the stoners


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never heard one.  I got into pc's recently so please excuse me.




Post of the day!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Post of the day!!!!



what's so special about it?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol



few things happened there.

1-  I misunderstood your post
2-  You got me good!

funny thing is I know who ACDC is   Now, was that really the AC DC you were referring to?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Referring to heavy metal sh** in general.....and the headbanging lol.
Soory CP.....still laughing....it made my day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Referring to heavy metal sh** in general.....and the headbanging lol.
> Soory CP.....still laughing....it made my day



hey no problem bro.  You got me good there man, I would have never thought of that even though I know who the heck they are.

Now that'll be $50 please


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Shows my age eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Shows my age eh?



not at all


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Check the BC revised stats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Check the BC revised stats



heading over there now


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Orakk passes 750,000
JrRacinFan passes 30,000
Buck_Nasty passes 550,000
HammerON passes 400,000
mosheen passes 70,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 650,000
BubbleBob passes 250,000
gogx passes 90,000
PerraCash passes 8,000
Track607 passes 7,000
newtekie1 passes 2,000
NastyHabits passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Blue Bird passed 700,000
Chicken Patty passed 750,000
DarkEgo passed 150,000
freaksavior passed 900,000
Mindweaver passed 1,500,000
stanhemi passed 300,000
Homeless2 passed 80,000
kebabi passed 30,000
Laurijan passed 2,000
thebluebumblebee passed 10,000
solofly passed 6,000
Track607 passed 6,000
Niko084 passed 2,000
Anath passed 2,000
NastyHabits passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

congrats stoners


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks CP & Bog!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks CP & Bog!!!



Soon you'll be moving up the ranks quicker, if you know what I mean


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Soon you'll be moving up the ranks quicker, if you know what I mean



Yah. I know what you mean in all due time though. I will have to work out a good 24/7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yah. I know what you mean in all due time though. I will have to work out a good 24/7.



yep.  BTW, I'll be moving down soon.  I7 is TKO!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

you mean KIA?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

KIA works too!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Cleared 2.5 mil I think....of the old points system


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 200k today!!!



have arsed myself, i somehow read 197759,when it was 187759
i will get this milestone within at least 48 hours,i hope
with the power of the 939,the brandnew 775, and the updated 941 (940 to be added,soon)


----------



## A novice (Oct 30, 2009)

Members Joining Today
(none) 

Congratulations to the stoners


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 1,100,000
Duxx passes 300,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 90,000
Laurijan passes 3,000
snipermonkey2 passes 25,000
kenny94553 passes 8,000
solofly passes 7,000
Track607 passes 8,000
Niko084 passes 4,000
NastyHabits passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Orakk passed 750,000
MetalRacer passed 1,800,000
JrRacinFan passed 30,000
Buck_Nasty passed 550,000
Mad85x passed 2,000
HammerON passed 400,000
mosheen passed 70,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 650,000
BubbleBob passed 250,000
gogx passed 90,000
PerraCash passed 8,000
Track607 passed 7,000
newtekie1 passed 2,000
Niko084 passed 3,000
Anath passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats stoners


----------



## niko084 (Oct 30, 2009)

Um, how are those numbers calculated?

I have 28k according to the team list?


----------



## mousie (Oct 30, 2009)

WCG likes to confuse people with stats.   The ones listed in the milestones are based on BOINC stats.  What WCG did was take the BOINC stats number and multiply it by 7 to determine the equivalent WCG stats, to be compatible with the way they did stats before they switched to BOINC.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 30, 2009)

Milestone aquired.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Good job velvet


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

is Free-DC down? seems its not updating


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> is Free-DC down? seems its not updating



I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Cleared 2.5 mil I think....of the old points system [/QUOTE
> 
> 3 years runtime with next update


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2009)

Never mind~
Free-DC updated


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

sweet finally im in top 100


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> sweet finally im in top 100



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> sweet finally im in top 100



Me too


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Me too



 whats ur wcg username?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

vaio


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> vaio



ur in top 50  hehe thats my next goal


----------



## msgclb (Oct 30, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> vaio



I thought it would be Snoopy!


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> ur in top 50  hehe thats my next goal



No, I use the official WCG stats......you and I are next to each other 

vaio  	 	 21/10/09  	 	 0:103:18:14:24  	 	 271,841  	 	 488
ERazerHead 		14/10/09 		0:085:20:34:58 		254,780 		406


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 30, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I thought it would be Snoopy!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/WCG 2009-10-30-1-peanuts.jpg



I likes Snoops but he no Dally


----------



## mosheen (Oct 31, 2009)

stoopid ati gpu client 

crunching on only 3 cores. one lost to folding 

soon i'll be flying up that table


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 31, 2009)

mosheen said:


> stoopid ati gpu client
> 
> crunching on only 3 cores. one lost to folding
> 
> soon i'll be flying up that table



http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=65622
add those variables and gain the core back

Worked great for me lowered CPU usage to ~7%


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

92nd


----------



## mosheen (Oct 31, 2009)

can somebody else with a 5850 help me with the setup??


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

5850 a gpu?

WCG is cpu only.
GPU for Folding@home


----------



## mosheen (Oct 31, 2009)

i know, wrong thread then.  

need to get that core back for WCG


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)

Milestones Today
vaio passes 350,000
Oily_17 passes 1,000,000
Shadowdust passes 20,000
Jizzler passes 1,100,000
Laurijan passes 4,000
Velvet Wafer passes 200,000
Chomes passes 200,000
ERazerHead passes 40,000
kenny94553 passes 9,000
solofly passes 8,000
Kreij passes 6,000
Track607 passes 9,000
Niko084 passes 5,000
NastyHabits passes 6,000
adam99leit passes 2,000

Milestones Yesterday
paulieg passed 1,100,000
Duxx passed 300,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 90,000
Laurijan passed 3,000
snipermonkey2 passed 25,000
kenny94553 passed 8,000
solofly passed 7,000
Track607 passed 8,000
Niko084 passed 4,000
NastyHabits passed 4,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
adam99leit joins as new

Grats to all Stoners especially our newest millionaire Oily


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Conrats on the mil Oily


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2009)

nice jobe everyone


----------



## ERazer (Oct 31, 2009)

woot hooary to us


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> Oily_17 passes 1,000,000
> 
> ...






vaiopup said:


> Conrats on the mil Oily




Thanks guy's...they say the first is always the hardest, so roll on the next one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats fuckers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Thanks guy's...they say the first is always the hardest, so roll on the next one



Awesome, at my current rate I'll have a million points September of next year 
Crunch on!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

@CP..that made me laugh

[Ion], cheers, I hope to add a few more rigs in the new year so hopefully the next million will be quicker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> @CP..that made me laugh
> 
> [Ion], cheers, I hope to add a few more rigs in the new year so hopefully the next million will be quicker.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this boinc milestones?
Haven't looked at mine for about a year........me go see


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Is this boinc milestones?
> Haven't looked at mine for about a year........me go see



Yep, I have 1.3million WCG, but, as per my comment earlier, it'll take me until September to get 1 million BOINC


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

3.8 apparently


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

At Boincstats what is the last pie chart in aid of?
Says "world cup" ......lol........am i crunching for F.I.F.A now?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> At Boincstats what is the last pie chart in aid of?
> Says "world cup" ......lol........am i crunching for F.I.F.A now?



Maybe we could have a chance of winning this 'World Cup' , because we certainly cant win any others


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol.....good point 

A milestone of sorts.

My new team has her first stats.

Oh yeah!!!

Note the lack of WCG stats......we are all here atm


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Lol.....good point
> 
> A milestone of sorts.
> 
> ...



How many teams do you have now?  
Seems excessive, no?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 31, 2009)

I retired my captaincy of Crunchers Inc yesterday and Base Camp is "my holiday home" 

So I have one team and one holiday home


----------



## mike047 (Oct 31, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I retired my captaincy of Crunchers Inc yesterday and Base Camp is "my holiday home"
> 
> So I have one team and one holiday home



I also have my own team and many other homes

Team Zirconia;
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teammain&team=Zirconia


----------



## A novice (Oct 31, 2009)

Members Joining Today
adam99leit joins as new
Welcome to the team 

congratulations to the Stoners 

Oily congrats


----------



## bogmali (Nov 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
blackheeler passes 90,000
A Cheese Danish passes 30,000
twuersch passes 150,000
Laurijan passes 5,000
hat_tpu passes 90,000
Azma666 passes 30,000
newtekie1 passes 3,000
Niko084 passes 6,000
adam99leit passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
vaio passed 350,000
awhittle passed 150,000
Oily_17 passed 1,000,000
Shadowdust passed 20,000
Jizzler passed 1,100,000
sybeck2k passed 20,000
Laurijan passed 4,000
Velvet Wafer passed 200,000
Chomes passed 200,000
ERazerHead passed 40,000
razaron passed 7,000
kenny94553 passed 9,000
solofly passed 8,000
Kreij passed 6,000
Track607 passed 10,000

*Members Leaving Today* *Thanks and you're always welcome to the team*
sujo1 departed to SeriousCrunchers


----------



## mosheen (Nov 1, 2009)

im in the top 200


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2009)

Another 10 days and my milestones will be in color, and I'll have a WCG badge!


----------



## A novice (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations to the Stoners 

Members Leaving Today 
sujo1 departed to SeriousCrunchers Thanks for your help 

Mosheen
Hat
Congratulations on your milestones 

TPU team rank now 49 at WCG stats
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewStatsByTeamAT.do?sort=points

TPU team rank now 45 at Free-DC stats
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 1, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> blackheeler passes 90,000
> A Cheese Danish passes 30,000
> twuersch passes 150,000
> ...



I just passed 5000 points? Why does it say then that i passed 36k?


----------



## hat (Nov 1, 2009)

Because in this thread we're talking about BOINC points. WCG points are worth ~7x WCG points. On this page it says I have ~630k points:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/t...mId=S8TLJ6TFV1&pageNum=2&numRecordsPerPage=50


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm almost at 20k w00h00!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Cruncher Pete passes 700,000
msgclb passes 2,000,000
bogmali passes 1,900,000
mx500torid passes 600,000
angelkiller passes 150,000
Laurijan passes 6,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 700,000
JayliN passes 30,000
kenny94553 passes 10,000
solofly passes 9,000
Niko084 passes 8,000
NastyHabits passes 7,000
adam99leit passes 5,000
DRDNA passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
blackheeler passed 90,000
A Cheese Danish passed 30,000
twuersch passed 150,000
Laurijan passed 5,000
hat_tpu passed 90,000
Azma666 passed 30,000
newtekie1 passed 3,000
Niko084 passed 6,000
adam99leit passed 3,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
troubled joins as new
DRDNA joins as new


----------



## hat (Nov 2, 2009)

91117 points for me as of today. 9 more days and I'll have a cool badge...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2009)

hat said:


> 91117 points for me as of today. 9 more days and I'll have a cool badge...



Yeah and you said it would take forever and now it's just around the corner, congrats on the up coming badge.






ps. I'm going to take *forever*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

hat said:


> 91117 points for me as of today. 9 more days and I'll have a cool badge...



Congratulations, the first 100k is always the hardest (and the most fun).  Here I am, almost without realizing it, and I'll have 200k within 3-4 days


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

5 mil for the Base Camp crew


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> 5 mil for the Base Camp crew



congrats guys, heck of a task you'll have accomplished


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 2, 2009)

I should be passing 150K with the next update!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I should be passing 150K with the next update!



Where's the party at? 

I'm coming steady at 800k, and now with the i7 back at full force, it'll be in no time


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 2, 2009)

United States Socialist Republic - Indiana 

rick can get there 

Got any sheep?


----------



## RAMMIE (Nov 3, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> United States Socialist Republic - Indiana
> 
> .........................
> 
> ................



It's coming and merry old England can become a state after Puerto Rico.
Misery loves company.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

England has been "a state" for years.........ever since Maggie Thatcher


----------



## Kreij (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife had a mammogram recently and they found a large amount of calcium deposits.
She had to have surgery to perform the biopsy (not a needle biopsy, they removed a portion the size of a half-dollar).
All the tests came back negative for cancer.
Two years ago we lost our only son in a car wreck, and you can imagine how I felt thinking I could lose my wife too.
Take a moment to hug those you love, and tell them how much they mean to you. They could be gone tommorow.

I'm not pushing the numbers you guys are, but you have a fellow cruncher forever.
Gotta go. Got something in my eye ... but it's a happy something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> My wife had a mammogram recently and they found a large amount of calcium deposits.
> She had to have surgery to perform the biopsy (not a needle biopsy, they removed a portion the size of a half-dollar).
> All the tests came back negative for cancer.
> Two years ago we lost our only son in a car wreck, and you can imagine how I felt thinking I could lose my wife too.
> ...



WOW Dude, i'm terribly sorry to hear about your loss.  That must've been devastating.  Turn to us whenever you need something bro, we'll be here for you 

As far as your wife, thank god she came back negative bro.  CRUNCH ON!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
cswchan passes 150,000
Supreme0verlord passes 150,000
Damulta passes 60,000
MRCLTPU passes 250,000
theonedub passes 250,000
dhoshaw passes 400,000
itsover65 passes 80,000
mosheen passes 80,000
Laurijan passes 7,000
t77snapshot passes 20,000
Chomes passes 250,000
ERazerHead passes 50,000
Kreij passes 7,000
Niko084 passes 10,000
NastyHabits passes 8,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Cruncher Pete passed 700,000
msgclb passed 2,000,000
bogmali passed 1,900,000
mx500torid passed 600,000
angelkiller passed 150,000
Laurijan passed 6,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 700,000
JayliN passed 30,000
kenny94553 passed 10,000
solofly passed 9,000
Niko084 passed 8,000
NastyHabits passed 7,000
adam99leit passed 5,000
DRDNA passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

congrats stoners


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, FINALLY passed 150K!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> My wife had a mammogram recently and they found a large amount of calcium deposits.
> She had to have surgery to perform the biopsy (not a needle biopsy, they removed a portion the size of a half-dollar).
> All the tests came back negative for cancer.
> Two years ago we lost our only son in a car wreck, and you can imagine how I felt thinking I could lose my wife too.
> ...



Thanks for the course correction.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> My wife had a mammogram recently and they found a large amount of calcium deposits.
> She had to have surgery to perform the biopsy (not a needle biopsy, they removed a portion the size of a half-dollar).
> All the tests came back negative for cancer.
> Two years ago we lost our only son in a car wreck, and you can imagine how I felt thinking I could lose my wife too.
> Take a moment to hug those you love, and tell them how much they mean to you. They could be gone tommorow.



Well now you're not alone bro as I just found out today that my wife is also going to get that same surgery on the 20th. She had a biopsy done on her left breast and they suctioned most of the growth out but now the right one has the same lump. They don't know for sure if it's cancerous until after the surgery (just like you said). I also lost my mother to an ovarian cancer and just like you, I almost lost it just thinking about the worst thing that can happen


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> My wife had a mammogram recently and they found a large amount of calcium deposits.
> She had to have surgery to perform the biopsy (not a needle biopsy, they removed a portion the size of a half-dollar).
> All the tests came back negative for cancer.
> Two years ago we lost our only son in a car wreck, and you can imagine how I felt thinking I could lose my wife too.
> ...





bogmali said:


> Well not you're not alone bro as I just found out today that my wife is also going to get that same surgery on the 20th. She had a biopsy done on her left breast and they suctioned most of the growth out but now the right one has the same lump. They don't know for sure if it's cancerous until after the surgery (just like you said). I also lost my mother to an ovarian cancer and just like you, I almost lost it just thinking about the worst thing that can happen



I am really sorry to hear what both of you have gone or are going through. My immediate family has been lucky so far; but you never know...
Thanks for sharing and helping to do something about it (crunching)~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

double what hammer just said.  I wish you guys the best of all lucks    TPU is here for you'll


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 3, 2009)

Just reminds us all why we really do this........the stats and stuff are just for fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Just reminds us all why we really do this........the stats and stuff are just for fun.



the stats just help with part of the motivation and the competition is what makes people upgrade components and stuff.  But at the end of the day stats are just, well....... #'s


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
WhiteLotus passes 50,000
Homeless2 passes 90,000
Laurijan passes 8,000
jaytee passes 60,000
newtekie1 passes 4,000
adam99leit passes 8,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
cswchan passed 150,000
Supreme0verlord passed 150,000
Damulta passed 60,000
MRCLTPU passed 250,000
HammerON passed 450,000
theonedub passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 400,000
itsover65 passed 80,000
mosheen passed 80,000
Laurijan passed 7,000
t77snapshot passed 20,000
Chomes passed 250,000
ERazerHead passed 50,000
PerraCash passed 9,000
Kreij passed 7,000


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Well not you're not alone bro as I just found out today that my wife is also going to get that same surgery on the 20th. She had a biopsy done on her left breast and they suctioned most of the growth out but now the right one has the same lump. They don't know for sure if it's cancerous until after the surgery (just like you said). I also lost my mother to an ovarian cancer and just like you, I almost lost it just thinking about the worst thing that can happen



Sorry to hear that Jon. One of my best friends had to have one of her breast "removed" because of breast cancer some years ago. She has made a full recovery, thankfully. We'll all be hoping for the best for your wife.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 5, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 1,900,000
Shadowdust passes 25,000
freaksavior passes 950,000
Mindweaver passes 1,600,000
El Fiendo passes 150,000
Nosada passes 250,000
Laurijan passes 9,000
AsRock passes 7,000
ERazerHead passes 60,000
razaron passes 8,000
solofly passes 10,000
Kreij passes 9,000
NastyHabits passes 10,000
adam99leit passes 9,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
WhiteLotus passed 50,000
Homeless2 passed 90,000
Laurijan passed 8,000
jaytee passed 60,000
newtekie1 passed 4,000
adam99leit passed 8,000

*Members Leaving Today* *Thank You Base Campers*
blackheeler 
Cruncher Pete 
vaio


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

It had to happen: I'm ~130 points from 200k


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 5, 2009)

Something to look forward to then


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

1,408,410 / 7 = something over 200,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats dude


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2009)

Now on to 250K 




ETA: Not quite 19 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

ION means business!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 5, 2009)

YAY i got 50K!


----------



## ERazer (Nov 5, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> YAY i got 50K!



woot gratz bro


----------



## A novice (Nov 5, 2009)

Kreij I am glad your wife has got the all clear. 

 Bogmali I can only imagine what you and your wife are going through.  We are all wishing for the best outcome please keep us updated.


New Members Joining 
troubled joins as new
DRDNA joins as new
Welcome to the team

Congratulations to the Stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> YAY i got 50K!



Congratulations bro


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 800,000
bogmali passes 2,000,000
mosheen passes 90,000
EnergyFX passes 50,000
razaron passes 9,000
Niko084 passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Flyordie passed 40,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 750,000
ste2425 passed 200
Kreij passed 10,000
DaedalusHelios passed 25,000

*Members Leaving Today* *Thanks and GL on your endeavors*
mousie departed to We eat pie not count Pi
Troy614 departed to
DistroMan departed to
cswchan departed to


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 800,000
> bogmali passes 2,000,000
> mosheen passes 90,000
> ...



I passed 10k actually i am on 12k now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

2 Pros passing a stone! shoot a salute!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2009)

W00t!! I passed 10k.
That means I have put in over 10,000 points that might help someone have a better life.

Compete all you want, gentlemen, but I will slip in a little reminder now and then to remind you why we crunch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

damn bog, 2mil dude.  WOW!!! 

Congrats to everybody else getting stoned , including myself for my 800k


----------



## HammerON (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to all the Stoners

Nice job Bog and CP


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats on all the recent milestones


----------



## niko084 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah!

After adding two machines I have to test to let run all weekend, I should be kickin out about 10k PPD for this weekend!

After that back down quite a lot.....


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 8, 2009)

Top on day one of my teams challenge 
Technically the french are top but they get disqualified for fielding 3100 ineligible players


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

I have 2K points now! =D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats kantastic


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I have 2K points now! =D



Congratulations!  With that i7, you'll probably be at 5k by tomorrow night!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 40,000,000
Shadowdust passes 30,000
Buck_Nasty passes 600,000
Kantastic passes 200
Chomes passes 300,000
ERazerHead passes 70,000
thebluebumblebee passes 20,000
DaedalusHelios passes 30,000
Niko084 passes 25,000
Broom2455 passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 800,000
bogmali passed 2,000,000
mosheen passed 90,000
EnergyFX passed 50,000
razaron passed 9,000
Niko084 passed 20,000
*
Members Joining Today* WELCOME 
Kantastic joins as new
Broom2455 joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

40k, TPU milestone.  Woot!   Good job everyone.

Congrats to all the stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard Kantastic! 
Congrats to all of the 'stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

we also got a broom in da house 

Welcome aboard dude.  Report to base now and tell us who you are


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

5K for me! There are still 2 7 hour long tasks and 1 3 hour long task waiting to be reported. =D This stuff is addicting!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2009)

Niko084-milestones two days in row.....Good stuff bro.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2009)

Milestones Today
paulieg passes 1,200,000
HammerON passes 500,000
stanhemi passes 350,000
Homeless2 passes 100,000
Kantastic passes 1,000
PerraCash passes 10,000
newtekie1 passes 5,000
Niko084 passes 30,000
Broom2455 passes 200
BraveSoul passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 40,000,000
Shadowdust passed 30,000
Buck_Nasty passed 600,000
Kantastic passed 200
Chomes passed 300,000
ERazerHead passed 70,000
thebluebumblebee passed 20,000
DaedalusHelios passed 30,000
Niko084 passed 25,000
Broom2455 passed 100

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
BraveSoul joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

congrats stoners, and welcome aboard to the new member


----------



## niko084 (Nov 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Niko084-milestones two days in row.....Good stuff bro.



Make that 3 days in a row... 

Unfortunately it wont hold out, I was leaving a new quad core I clocked running it over the entire weekend to make sure it was stable, I guess it is! 

It will be picked up Tuesday


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 700,000
costinul_ala passes 2,000
Damulta passes 70,000
mikek1024 passes 20,000
burtram passes 20,000
mx500torid passes 650,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 90,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 60,000
MrSemi passes 200,000
Kantastic passes 4,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 800,000
BarbaricSoul passes 20,000
razaron passes 10,000
Kreij passes 20,000
Track607 passes 20,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 1,200,000
HammerON passed 500,000
stanhemi passed 350,000
Homeless2 passed 100,000
Kantastic passed 1,000
PerraCash passed 10,000
newtekie1 passed 5,000
Niko084 passed 30,000
Broom2455 passed 200
BraveSoul passed 200
*
Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Jstn7477 joins as new


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> FordGT90Concept passes 700,000
> costinul_ala passes 2,000
> Damulta passes 70,000
> ...



There is something wrong with my data.. i passed 10k 3-4 days ago and was not included in an update since then..i am now at 17k


----------



## msgclb (Nov 10, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> There is something wrong with my data.. i passed 10k 3-4 days ago and was not included in an update since then..i am now at 17k



The gods of milestones must have it in for you!

Your milestone is listed in the hall of fame but some how didn't show up at the time.


2009-11-04  	Laurijan  	10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

congrats stoners


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Milestones.....sometime this week.

3 mil WCG.

4 mil Boinc.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

2 days till 250k i believe


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm 450~ points away from 40K!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Movin' on up


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm thinking that the term "milestones" is not so good as we are not gauging what we do by miles.
Therefore, it shoudl be called "Crunchstones" !!

That, however sounds quite painful.  Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Great work all !! Crunch on ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I'm thinking that the term "milestones" is not so good as we are not gauging what we do by miles.
> Therefore, it shoudl be called "Crunchstones" !!
> 
> That, however sounds quite painful.  Oh well, back to the drawing board.
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I'm 450~ points away from 40K!



 great job bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

im for nut crushing stones


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 10, 2009)

Milestones sure beats cobblestones


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2009)

Since we know that if it boots, it crucnhes.
And that Crunching rocks, for all the help it can do.
Maybe we can call it "Rock Crunching Boots" !!

Oh wait ... that's no better....  dammit!!

LOL .. Keep smiling and keep crunching all.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll be at 1million today


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 11, 2009)

Never mind the stats...........would trade the whole shebang, and then some, for a single breakthrough


----------



## bogmali (Nov 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 2,000,000
theblaznee passes 25,000
Kantastic passes 6,000
mosheen passes 100,000
ERazerHead passes 80,000
Niko084 passes 40,000
XanteRRR passes 100
Jstn7477 passes 500
Wile E passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 700,000
costinul_ala passed 2,000
Damulta passed 70,000
mikek1024 passed 20,000
burtram passed 20,000
mx500torid passed 650,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 90,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 60,000
MrSemi passed 200,000
Kantastic passed 4,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 800,000
BarbaricSoul passed 20,000
razaron passed 10,000
Kreij passed 20,000
Track607 passed 20,000

*Members Joining Today**WELCOME*
XanteRRR joins as new
MoonPig joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats to the stoners, and special congrats to metalracer for the big deuce


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2009)

I crushed the 100k milestone just hours ago. You'll see me in tomorrow's list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

hat said:


> I crushed the 100k milestone just hours ago. You'll see me in tomorrow's list



congrats bro


----------



## mosheen (Nov 11, 2009)

100,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

mosheen said:


> 100,000



keep it rollin' dude    Congrats


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats on your 100k's guys, I'm well on my way, hopefully I'll get to enlist a q6600 soon here.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Congrats on your 100k's guys, I'm well on my way, hopefully I'll get to enlist a q6600 soon here.



Good luck, Q6600s are great crunchers, but run *very* hot .  Stock my friend gets about 1.5k PPD, and at 3.5ghz he gets about 2.3


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck, Q6600s are great crunchers, but run *very* hot .  Stock my friend gets about 1.5k PPD, and at 3.5ghz he gets about 2.3



Ya, I have gone through a few, If it all goes well I'll move it into a tech station by the window and hopefully get together a few cards and fold on it as well... Kinda see what happens.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2009)

I passed 1mil today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I passed 1mil today


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks CP its because of you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Thanks CP its because of you



I knew that


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2009)

Grats to Freaksavior our newest Millionaire and other stoners.

*Milestones Today*
freaksavior passes 1,000,000
Kantastic passes 8,000
T-Bob passes 300,000
deathmore passes 200,000
Chomes passes 350,000
kenny94553 passes 20,000
Kreij passes 25,000
Track607 passes 25,000
newtekie1 passes 6,000
Anath passes 5,000
adam99leit passes 20,000
XanteRRR passes 200
Wile E passes 2,000
andy4fun2go passes 100
xBruce88x passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 2,000,000
theblaznee passed 25,000
Kantastic passed 6,000
mosheen passed 100,000
hat_tpu passed 100,000
ERazerHead passed 80,000
DaedalusHelios passed 40,000
Niko084 passed 40,000
Anath passed 4,000
XanteRRR passed 100
Jstn7477 passed 500
Wile E passed 1,000
*
Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
andy4fun2go joins as new
xBruce88x joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Grats to Freaksavior our newest Millionaire and other stoners.
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> freaksavior passes 1,000,000
> ...



I can't even be a damn millionaire on WCG


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't even be a damn millionaire on WCG



You'll get there bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> You'll get there bro



I know , not far away neither


----------



## mosheen (Nov 12, 2009)

My WCG badge is looking nice 

Need to work on that folding badge now


----------



## msgclb (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know , not far away neither



CP, you could have a battle between you and GREASEMONKEY to see which of you will reach  1 million first. That would be an Intel vs AMD battle but unfortunately for you, you'll need another i7 to beat GREASEMONKEY's AMD junkyard!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 12, 2009)

My lil team cleared it's first year and 2000 results


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, i just won a quad on the eBay, have no clue when it will get here but when it does can guarantee it'll be used to crunch. Should boost my output by a fair lot.

It's a Q9650, so hoping for 2-2.5K a day.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats! 
Nice toy to play with.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> CP, you could have a battle between you and GREASEMONKEY to see which of you will reach  1 million first. That would be an Intel vs AMD battle but unfortunately for you, you'll need another i7 to beat GREASEMONKEY's AMD junkyard!



That's almost hurtfull msgclb,but i can take it.Be for-warned how ever,tomorrow i recieve another PII X550,and with just a little bit of luck,it will unlock like my other 3 junkers did


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

msgclb said:


> CP, you could have a battle between you and GREASEMONKEY to see which of you will reach  1 million first. That would be an Intel vs AMD battle but unfortunately for you, you'll need another i7 to beat GREASEMONKEY's AMD junkyard!



He's overtaking me in the next day or two bro, no chance.



vaiopup said:


> My lil team cleared it's first year and 2000 results



awesome, congrats to you and your team 



WhiteLotus said:


> Well, i just won a quad on the eBay, have no clue when it will get here but when it does can guarantee it'll be used to crunch. Should boost my output by a fair lot.
> 
> It's a Q9650, so hoping for 2-2.5K a day.



Awesome bro 



GREASEMONKEY said:


> That's almost hurtfull msgclb,but i can take it.Be for-warned how ever,tomorrow i recieve another PII X550,and with just a little bit of luck,it will unlock like my other 3 junkers did



even less of a chance for me


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2009)

Grats to the stoners especially Velvet......

*Milestones Today*
JrRacinFan passes 40,000
A Cheese Danish passes 40,000
captainskyhawk passes 40,000
Kantastic passes 9,000
Velvet Wafer passes 250,000
thebluebumblebee passes 25,000
Niko084 passes 50,000
andy4fun2go passes 500
xBruce88x passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
freaksavior passed 1,000,000
Kantastic passed 8,000
T-Bob passed 300,000
Laurijan passed 20,000
deathmore passed 200,000
Chomes passed 350,000
ERazerHead passed 90,000
kenny94553 passed 20,000
Kreij passed 25,000
Track607 passed 25,000
newtekie1 passed 6,000
Anath passed 5,000
NastyHabits passed 20,000
adam99leit passed 20,000
XanteRRR passed 200


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 13, 2009)

my points are going to be lower for awhile i am running one of of my X2's in someone else name for the WCG/folding contest


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 13, 2009)

3 mil.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Grats to the stoners especially Velvet......



thanks bog, this one went like butter  the e5200 surely has its impact


----------



## bogmali (Nov 14, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 1,100,000
dustyshiv passes 2,500,000
Shadowdust passes 40,000
Kantastic passes 10,000
dhoshaw passes 450,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 850,000
TripwireMPI passes 4,000
JayliN passes 40,000
Kreij passes 30,000
Track607 passes 30,000
DaedalusHelios passes 50,000
Broom2455 passes 1,000
Jstn7477 passes 1,000
Wile E passes 5,000
Trigger911 passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
JrRacinFan passed 40,000
A Cheese Danish passed 40,000
captainskyhawk passed 40,000
Kantastic passed 9,000
Velvet Wafer passed 250,000
thebluebumblebee passed 25,000
Niko084 passed 50,000
andy4fun2go passed 500
xBruce88x passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Trigger911 joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody update this tonight please.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 

Mindweaver passes 1,700,000 
HammerON passes 550,000 
Chomes passes 400,000 
NastyHabits passes 25,000 
BraveSoul passes 2,000 
XanteRRR passes 500 
Jstn7477 passes 2,000 
andy4fun2go passes 1,000 
Trigger911 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday* 

Chicken Patty passed 850,000 
Oily_17 passed 1,100,000 
dustyshiv passed 2,500,000 
Shadowdust passed 40,000 
Kantastic passed 10,000 
dhoshaw passed 450,000 
GREASEMONKEY passed 850,000 
gogx passed 100,000 
TripwireMPI passed 4,000 
JayliN passed 40,000 
ERazerHead passed 100,000 
shevanel passed 20,000 
Kreij passed 30,000 
Track607 passed 30,000 
DaedalusHelios passed 50,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for updating the list. I was just coming back to do it


----------



## msgclb (Nov 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today* 

Can I get into the act?


----------



## ERazer (Nov 15, 2009)

woot got my badge


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow some big milstones these past 2 days. Congrats stoners Keep on crunching!!!

Edit:


ERazer said:


> woot got my badge



That's awesome, congrats ERazer


----------



## Kreij (Nov 15, 2009)

I finally made it onto the first page (top 100) !!!  W000t !!
Fear me RAMMIE !!!  ROFL

Great job everyone. We may not be the top team, but I think we are the top team when it comes to attitude and community spirit.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I finally made it onto the first page (top 100) !!!  W000t !!
> Fear me RAMMIE !!!  ROFL
> 
> Great job everyone. We may not be the top team, but I think we are the top team when it comes to attitude and community spirit.



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I finally made it onto the first page (top 100) !!!  W000t !!
> Fear me RAMMIE !!!  ROFL
> 
> Great job everyone. We may not be the top team, but I think we are the top team when it comes to attitude and community spirit.



good job dude


----------



## Kreij (Nov 15, 2009)

The stats for crunching or folding are just like the leader boards for an online game.
The difference is that it is not a reflection of your skill, but of your dedication to a cause that you deem worthwhile.
Anyone can crunch. Anyone can throw dollars at their crunching machines.
But it is those who tirelessly strive to keep going, whether with a massive array of machines or a single crucncher, that are making the difference.

Whether you are putting in 10 points a day or 10,000 or more, you've made a difference. Someone, somewhere will benefit and even though they cannot thank you personally, I can.

Thank you guys and gals for each and every WU you've completed.

Crunch on.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> The stats for crunching or folding are just like the leader boards for an online game.
> The difference is that it is not a reflection of your skill, but of your dedication to a cause that you deem worthwhile.
> Anyone can crunch. Anyone can throw dollars at their crunching machines.
> But it is those who tirelessly strive to keep going, whether with a massive array of machines or a single crucncher, that are making the difference.
> ...


Thank you!  That was very well said!  

While I will probably never have as much hardware to donate to the cause as RAMMIE, I still pull in a modest ~2500 PPD, and WCG performance is an important aspect I consider when purchasing new hardware.  I never expect to be a top producer, but I hope my lasting dedication will make up for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

beuatifully said.  As long as your contributing you are doing great.  The thing with stats is that it brings friendly competition, and that forces people to step it up and crunch even harder 

But any contribution matters, small or big


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> But any contribution matters, small or big



Roger That El Capitan


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Conflict0s passes 20,000
WhiteLotus passes 60,000
Buck_Nasty passes 650,000
cliffinsperry passes 300,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passes 100,000
Laurijan passes 25,000
thebluebumblebee passes 30,000
Anath passes 6,000
NastyHabits passes 30,000
Jstn7477 passes 3,000
Wile E passes 6,000
Trigger911 passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 1,700,000
HammerON passed 550,000
Chomes passed 400,000
NastyHabits passed 25,000
BraveSoul passed 2,000
XanteRRR passed 500
Jstn7477 passed 2,000
andy4fun2go passed 1,000
Trigger911 passed 200

*Members Leaving Today** Good Luck* 
dark2099 departed to
Fitseries3 departed to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats stoners.

Dark/FIT, have a good journey my friends


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

I posted this in the WCG thread, but as a milestone for me, I thought I would post it here as well.
Yesterday I broke 2 years of runtime:





I doubt I'll be able to hit 3 years of runtime by the end of the year, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## Kreij (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats Ion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats ION


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

We need to do more to encourage our new crunchers.
The milestone postings are great, and highlight the outstanding job that our dedicated members are doing, but we need to highlight the people in who have just started. They need the most encouragement to keep going.

Suggestion ...

ImaCruncher passed 1,000,000 
FatCruncher passes 50,000 

NewMember passed 100 


Just a thought.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> We need to do more to encourage our new crunchers.
> The milestone postings are great, and highlight the outstanding job that our dedicated members are doing, but we need to highlight the people in who have just started. They need the most encouragement to keep going.
> 
> Suggestion ...
> ...


That's a good idea, color after 100k and a : toast: smiley for everyone below 100K (and maybe after as well)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> We need to do more to encourage our new crunchers.
> The milestone postings are great, and highlight the outstanding job that our dedicated members are doing, but we need to highlight the people in who have just started. They need the most encouragement to keep going.
> 
> Suggestion ...
> ...



I believe that is posted as well, isn't it?

Here, check this post, milestones as low as 200

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1633439&postcount=1130


----------



## bogmali (Nov 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Jizzler passes 1,200,000
theonedub passes 300,000
newtekie1 passes 7,000
DaedalusHelios passes 60,000
Niko084 passes 60,000
Jstn7477 passes 4,000
Wile E passes 8,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Conflict0s passed 20,000
WhiteLotus passed 60,000
Buck_Nasty passed 650,000
cliffinsperry passed 300,000
crimsonanacrh_TPU passed 100,000
Laurijan passed 25,000
thebluebumblebee passed 30,000
Anath passed 6,000
NastyHabits passed 30,000
Jstn7477 passed 3,000
Wile E passed 7,000
xBruce88x passed 2,000
Trigger911 passed 500


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2009)

300,000 Excellent  Hopefully that 2400HD finds its way to me soon so I can bring up my E2200 for a little while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

good job everyone, grats stoners


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 200
Shadowdust passes 50,000
p_o_s_pc passes 200,000
mx500torid passes 700,000
Pete1burn passes 60,000
Laurijan passes 30,000
AsRock passes 8,000
Kreij passes 40,000
adam99leit passes 25,000
BraveSoul passes 3,000
XanteRRR passes 1,000
Jstn7477 passes 6,000
Wile E passes 9,000
Trigger911 passes 1,000
Greg1221 passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Jizzler passed 1,200,000
theonedub passed 300,000
itsover65 passed 90,000
t77snapshot passed 25,000
BarbaricSoul passed 25,000
kenny94553 passed 25,000
newtekie1 passed 7,000
DaedalusHelios passed 60,000
Niko084 passed 60,000
Jstn7477 passed 5,000
Wile E passed 8,000
*
Members Joining Today** WELCOME*
Greg1221 joins as new

*Members Leaving Today* *Happy Trails Mike*
Blue Bird departed to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

grats stoners!


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2009)

W000t !  I pulled into the top 90.

However, my accomplishment was tempered by the fact tha NastyHabits passed me.
I first and foremost want to tell NH, "Crunch ON!!!", you are doing a great job !!!
Secondly I want to say that I sense a disturbance in the Kreij force.
I'm not sure what it means just yet ...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 500
Duxx passes 350,000
stanhemi passes 400,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 900,000
PP Mguire passes 20,000
Chomes passes 450,000
snipermonkey2 passes 30,000
Track607 passes 40,000
Niko084 passes 70,000
Broom2455 passes 2,000
NastyHabits passes 40,000
Jstn7477 passes 7,000
Wile E passes 10,000
Greg1221 passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 200
Shadowdust passed 50,000
p_o_s_pc passed 200,000
mx500torid passed 700,000
Pete1burn passed 60,000
Laurijan passed 30,000
AsRock passed 8,000
Kreij passed 40,000
adam99leit passed 25,000
BraveSoul passed 3,000
XanteRRR passed 1,000
Jstn7477 passed 6,000
Wile E passed 9,000
Trigger911 passed 1,000
Greg1221 passed 500


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> lucasweir passes 500
> Duxx passes 350,000
> stanhemi passes 400,000
> ...



Congrats to all of the stoners


----------



## bogmali (Nov 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 1,300,000
mikek1024 passes 25,000
Laurijan passes 40,000
adam99leit passes 30,000
Jstn7477 passes 8,000
xBruce88x passes 3,000
Greg1221 passes 3,000
acousticlemur passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 500
Duxx passed 350,000
stanhemi passed 400,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 900,000
PP Mguire passed 20,000
Chomes passed 450,000
snipermonkey2 passed 30,000
shevanel passed 25,000
Track607 passed 40,000
Niko084 passed 70,000
Broom2455 passed 2,000
NastyHabits passed 40,000
Jstn7477 passed 7,000
Wile E passed 10,000
Greg1221 passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*
acousticlemur joins as new *WELCOME*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Grats to the stoners, and welcome to the new members


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 20, 2009)

New teamies are always the best "milestone" of all.
Of course my teams don't get many~folk don't like our "laid back" approach to crunching and stats.

We are kinda "cavalier" in our approach


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 20, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> New teamies are always the best "milestone" of all.
> Of course my teams don't get many~folk don't like our "laid back" approach to crunching and stats.
> 
> We are kinda "cavalier" in our approach



But still, you guys are doing your bit.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I'm edging to 4k Boinc PPD average and nearing my 100k 

I need to enlist my Q9550, but I need a better cooler for it, kinda makes me wish I kept my Q9400, it was so much easier to keep cool.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Well I'm edging to 4k Boinc PPD average and nearing my 100k
> 
> I need to enlist my Q9550, but I need a better cooler for it, kinda makes me wish I kept my Q9400, it was so much easier to keep cool.



Congratulations!
Have you considered the Scythe Mugen 2 or Xigmatek Dark Knight?  Both are supposed to be excellent options 

I passed 250K today:


----------



## niko084 (Nov 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!
> Have you considered the Scythe Mugen 2 or Xigmatek Dark Knight?  Both are supposed to be excellent options
> 
> I passed 250K today:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091120/wcg.png



Congrats!

And I am thinking about waiting it out a bit here and getting some water flow.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 20, 2009)

Yippie!!

Team TPU is ranked 40!!

Great job everyone. We have come a long way!! Lets keep up the good work!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats Niko and ION, great crunching!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

within one year, top ten!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Utters really hard to clim. As you start to reach the top


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Utters really hard to clim. As you start to reach the top



youre right, number one user has more output than whole TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre right, number one user has more output than whole TPU



really?  thats insane


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> within one year, top ten!



Most likely top 25 by the 1 year marker. If you check Free-DC stats you can see how many days at current output before we overtake each team. We have to be ready for a grind now that we are running with the big boys.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 20, 2009)

Slightly off-topic.....

should hit 2.5 mil Boinc at my fave project over the weekend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Most likely top 25 by the 1 year marker. If you check Free-DC stats you can see how many days at current output before we overtake each team. We have to be ready for a grind now that we are running with the big boys.



it was just an optimistic wish nevermind.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it was just an optimistic wish nevermind.



Nothing wrong with optimism.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Nothing wrong with optimism.



youre right.... i am normally too realistic for optimism...sadly


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Great work team, let's see if we can be top 25 by our 1 year anniversary!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
HammerON passes 600,000
sybeck2k passes 25,000
kpresler passes 250,000
JayliN passes 50,000
Niko084 passes 80,000
NastyHabits passes 50,000
BraveSoul passes 4,000
Jstn7477 passes 10,000
Greg1221 passes 5,000
acousticlemur passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 25,000
Laurijan passed 40,000
adam99leit passed 30,000
Jstn7477 passed 8,000
xBruce88x passed 3,000
Greg1221 passed 3,000
acousticlemur passed 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Great work team, let's see if we can be top 25 by our 1 year anniversary!



That's gonna be one heck of a task, but I'm up for it.  





on the other hand, great job stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's gonna be one heck of a task, but I'm up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I'm not sure we can be there either, but I should have more crunching power soon! w00t w00t!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not sure we can be there either, but I should have more crunching power soon! w00t w00t!



I will sometime next year hopefully.  And it'll be lots of crunching powahhH!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats to all.....getting close to that 1 Mil CP

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 900,000 
Laurijan passes 50,000
Avarice302 passes 20,000
kenny94553 passes 30,000
DaedalusHelios passes 70,000
adam99leit passes 40,000
BraveSoul passes 5,000
MoonPig passes 100
xBruce88x passes 4,000
Greg1221 passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 1,000
HammerON passed 600,000
sybeck2k passed 25,000
kpresler passed 250,000
JayliN passed 50,000
Niko084 passed 80,000
NastyHabits passed 50,000
BraveSoul passed 4,000
Jstn7477 passed 10,000
Greg1221 passed 5,000
acousticlemur passed 200
*
Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
charper2013 joins as new


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2009)

Almost a million for CP

Good job to all the stoners~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2009)

Almost a millionaire.  This will be the closest I become to one 



Welcome aboard Charper!   CRUNCH ON


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2009)

300k today!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 750,000
lucasweir passes 3,000
burtram passes 25,000
freaksavior passes 1,100,000
dhoshaw passes 500,000
jaytee passes 70,000
thebluebumblebee passes 40,000
newtekie1 passes 8,000
NastyHabits passes 60,000
BraveSoul passes 7,000
xBruce88x passes 5,000
Greg1221 passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Yamantaka passed 200,000
Damulta passed 80,000
lucasweir passed 2,000
Shadowdust passed 60,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 950,000
Chomes passed 500,000
Kreij passed 50,000
Track607 passed 50,000
Niko084 passed 90,000
BraveSoul passed 6,000
andy4fun2go passed 2,000
Greg1221 passed 8,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 300k today!




Congrats sir 


bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> FordGT90Concept passes 750,000
> lucasweir passes 3,000
> burtram passes 25,000
> ...



 Congrats stoners


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2009)

My 100k came in a few hours late.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2009)

niko084 said:


> My 100k came in a few hours late.



Congratulations! 
Now you have your WCG badge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

congrats niko.  How does it feel to be at 100k?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats niko.  How does it feel to be at 100k?



I remember it felt excellent, like the first quarter million!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 25, 2009)

Milestones Today
*TechPowerUp! passes 45,000,000*
WhiteLotus passes 70,000
charper2013 passes 200
Mindweaver passes 1,800,000
Laurijan passes 60,000
Velvet Wafer passes 300,000
AsRock passes 9,000
BraveSoul passes 8,000
Wile E passes 20,000
gaximodo passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 750,000
lucasweir passed 4,000
burtram passed 25,000
freaksavior passed 1,100,000
dhoshaw passed 500,000
jaytee passed 70,000
ERazerHead passed 150,000
thebluebumblebee passed 40,000
newtekie1 passed 8,000
Niko084 passed 100,000
NastyHabits passed 60,000
adam99leit passed 50,000
BraveSoul passed 7,000
xBruce88x passed 5,000
Greg1221 passed 10,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME* 
gaximodo joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I remember it felt excellent, like the first quarter million!



It was a  while ago for me, but there is nothing like your first big milestone.  you can consider 100k your first big milestone.  I milestones are milestones, but 100k is getting somewhere already 



bogmali said:


> Milestones Today
> *TechPowerUp! passes 45,000,000*
> WhiteLotus passes 70,000
> charper2013 passes 200
> ...



45k !!!!!!!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It was a  while ago for me, but there is nothing like your first big milestone.  you can consider 100k your first big milestone.  I milestones are milestones, but 100k is getting somewhere already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



45000k you mean


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

Any milestone really


----------



## bogmali (Nov 26, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 5,000
mx500torid passes 750,000
Buck_Nasty passes 700,000
VulcanBros passes 300,000
HammerON passes 650,000
A Cheese Danish passes 50,000
angelkiller passes 200,000
BarbaricSoul passes 30,000
DaedalusHelios passes 80,000
BraveSoul passes 9,000
XanteRRR passes 2,000
gaximodo passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 45,000,000
WhiteLotus passed 70,000
charper2013 passed 200
Mindweaver passed 1,800,000
Laurijan passed 60,000
Velvet Wafer passed 300,000
AsRock passed 9,000
BraveSoul passed 8,000
Wile E passed 20,000
gaximodo passed 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

congrats to everyone


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2009)

Sweet - i just dropped my new quad in and now crunching away. Only ten minutes of down time between swaps!

I should be hitting 100K  much sooner now!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Sweet - i just dropped my new quad in and now crunching away. Only ten minutes of down time between swaps!
> 
> I should be hitting 100K  much sooner now!



Awesome!
Quads are awesome for WCG (I get about 1700 PPD at stock speeds with mine, so you should be able to get at least 2000 depending on your OC).

I've found that Penryn CPUs get approximately 1.1 WCG point per day per core per mhz.  So, my Q9400 gets approximately 1.1 * 2660 * 4 per day.  Divide this by 7 to get BOINC points, and you have reasonably accurate estimate.  64 bit operating systme tend to get ~10% higher PPD than x86


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 26, 2009)

i'm not sure why or how 64bit gets higher PPD but i'm about to switch my main rig over to 7 64bit and put XP 64 back on the other rigs .just got to resist the urge because my network would be down and i wouldn't have any crunching/folding


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i'm not sure why or how 64bit gets higher PPD but i'm about to switch my main rig over to 7 64bit and put XP 64 back on the other rigs .just got to resist the urge because my network would be down and i wouldn't have any crunching/folding



I think it's because x64 benchmarks higher.  Keep in mind that x64 does tend to overclaim (see my Interesting Observations thread), but even with that it gets the ~10% higher PPD, it would be more like ~20% higher than x32 if the granted points were as good as the claimed points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Sweet - i just dropped my new quad in and now crunching away. Only ten minutes of down time between swaps!
> 
> I should be hitting 100K  much sooner now!



Awesome bro, You'll be climbing up the standings much quicker now bro


----------



## bogmali (Nov 27, 2009)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to all

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 1,200,000
JrRacinFan passes 50,000
Kreij passes 60,000
adam99leit passes 60,000
BraveSoul passes 10,000
Wile E passes 25,000
gaximodo passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 5,000
mx500torid passed 750,000
Buck_Nasty passed 700,000
VulcanBros passed 300,000
HammerON passed 650,000
A Cheese Danish passed 50,000
angelkiller passed 200,000
BarbaricSoul passed 30,000
DaedalusHelios passed 80,000
BraveSoul passed 9,000
XanteRRR passed 2,000
gaximodo passed 500


----------



## bogmali (Nov 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 6,000
mmaakk passes 400,000
onry passes 250,000
twuersch passes 200,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,000,000
JayliN passes 60,000
Chomes passes 550,000
kenny94553 passes 40,000
solofly passes 20,000
NastyHabits passes 70,000
Wile E passes 30,000
xBruce88x passes 6,000
gaximodo passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 1,200,000
JrRacinFan passed 50,000
BubbleBob passed 300,000
Kreij passed 60,000
Track607 passed 60,000
adam99leit passed 60,000
BraveSoul passed 10,000
Wile E passed 25,000
andy4fun2go passed 3,000
gaximodo passed 2,000


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

we got a new millionaire in da haus!   I'm next


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

100k is gonna take FOREVER. lol.

I wish Boinc had a nice GPU client like F@H. I'm putting up almost 10k a day in that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> 100k is gonna take FOREVER. lol.
> 
> I wish Boinc had a nice GPU client like F@H. I'm putting up almost 10k a day in that.



If you want some help, I could point my Quad at your account for a bit.  Just PM me with your WCG details


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If you want some help, I could point my Quad at your account for a bit.  Just PM me with your WCG details



That would be great man. PM incoming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If you want some help, I could point my Quad at your account for a bit.  Just PM me with your WCG details



ahhh s**T.    this really contradicts with a PM i just sent ya.  Let me know if you wanna postpone that 


Don't worry Wile E, nothing against or about you


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2009)

30k today


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> 30k today



Congratulations!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently I passed 2,000,000 points (WCG) tonight, 3/4 of them for TPU:





2,000,000 WCG points is apparently 285,714 BOINC points 
Onward to 3 million/300 thousand!  

EDIT:  Whoops, double post


----------



## bogmali (Nov 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DanishDevil passes 7,000
t77snapshot passes 30,000
thebluebumblebee passes 50,000
newtekie1 passes 9,000
gaximodo passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 6,000
mmaakk passed 400,000
onry passed 250,000
twuersch passed 200,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,000,000
JayliN passed 60,000
Chomes passed 550,000
kenny94553 passed 40,000
solofly passed 20,000
NastyHabits passed 70,000
Wile E passed 30,000
xBruce88x passed 6,000
gaximodo passed 4,000


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

I finally broke into the top 100 on our team. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I finally broke into the top 100 on our team. lol



way to go bro


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I finally broke into the top 100 on our team. lol



Congratulations!

BTW, I will be putting my Q9400 on your account, but I've been having some issues with it and wanted it on my account for now so I could check the "Results Status" to see if the issues are resolved.  I don't want it turning in dud WUs and not knowing...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> BTW, I will be putting my Q9400 on your account, but I've been having some issues with it and wanted it on my account for now so I could check the "Results Status" to see if the issues are resolved.  I don't want it turning in dud WUs and not knowing...



where did your folding badge go?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where did your folding badge go?



Away 
I'm folding under iFX, and I only have ~67k out of the 100k I need, so it'll be ~1 week before I get the badge back (@5000 PPD)


----------



## bogmali (Dec 1, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 8,000
mikek1024 passes 30,000
King Wookie passes 150,000
HammerON passes 700,000
stanhemi passes 450,000
gaximodo passes 8,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 7,000
WhiteLotus passed 80,000
charper2013 passed 500
theonedub passed 350,000
T-Bob passed 350,000
captain5157 passed 20,000
kenny94553 passed 50,000
DaedalusHelios passed 90,000
adam99leit passed 70,000
andy4fun2go passed 4,000
Greg1221 passed 20,000
gaximodo passed 7,000


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the 'stoners, in particular, King Wookie, stanhemi, and HammerON!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 2, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 200,000
DanishDevil passes 8,000
kpresler passes 300,000
Trigger911 passes 2,000
gaximodo passes 10,000
BobBarr91 passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 950,000
lucasweir passed 8,000
mikek1024 passed 30,000
King Wookie passed 150,000
HammerON passed 700,000
stanhemi passed 450,000
Track607 passed 70,000
Wile E passed 40,000
gaximodo passed 8,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats everyone.  Im almost a millionaire


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations CP!
I'm almost to a 1/3 millionaire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations CP!
> I'm almost to a 1/3 millionaire



You'll get there bro


----------



## bogmali (Dec 3, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 9,000
GilbertQC passes 250,000
JayliN passes 70,000
kenny94553 passes 60,000
DaedalusHelios passes 100,000
Greg1221 passes 25,000
BobBarr91 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 200,000
DanishDevil passed 8,000
kpresler passed 300,000
Trigger911 passed 2,000
gaximodo passed 10,000
BobBarr91 passed 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Good going stoners


----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 10,000
msgclb passes 2,500,000
mx500torid passes 800,000
Duxx passes 400,000
Buck_Nasty passes 750,000
DanishDevil passes 9,000
itsover65 passes 100,000
newtekie1 passes 10,000
andy4fun2go passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 9,000
GilbertQC passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 550,000
JayliN passed 70,000
kenny94553 passed 60,000
DaedalusHelios passed 100,000
Greg1221 passed 25,000
BobBarr91 passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
NeonFlak joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats stonazzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Guess nobody updated tonight??

here we go

Milestones Yesterday
Jizzler passed 1,300,000
WhiteLotus passed 90,000
JrRacinFan passed 60,000
Mindweaver passed 1,900,000
DanishDevil passed 10,000
deathmore passed 250,000
PP Mguire passed 25,000
ERazerHead passed 200,000
thebluebumblebee passed 60,000
Niko084 passed 150,000
NastyHabits passed 80,000
Jstn7477 passed 20,000
Wile E passed 50,000
xBruce88x passed 7,000
Trigger911 passed 3,000

CONGRATS STONERS


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess nobody updated tonight??
> 
> CONGRATS STONERS



I wouldn't know as my internet went down yesterday afternoon and when it came back on my router wouldn't work. Early this morning I hooked up an old router and finally got back online.

I didn't loose any crunching WUs but I sure had a lot of them to update.

I now need to get my new router to work.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2009)

I pulled my quad out of the action for the time being, so I'm just adding a couple of hundred points a day.

Just remember everyone, that while the competition is great, it's every single returned result that counts. Whether that is 1 a day or 1000. I'm just glad to see so many people here on TPU (and everywhere else) contributing however they can. 

Personally, the most memorable milestone for me was when I returned my first result. It meant I was up and running and maybe helping to save someone's life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I wouldn't know as my internet went down yesterday afternoon and when it came back on my router wouldn't work. Early this morning I hooked up an old router and finally got back online.
> 
> I didn't loose any crunching WUs but I sure had a lot of them to update.
> 
> I now need to get my new router to work.



today I had a power outtage in the AM.  All comps restarted but I forgot to re start BOINC on my i7   It's going now though, shame on me! 



Kreij said:


> I pulled my quad out of the action for the time being, so I'm just adding a couple of hundred points a day.
> 
> Just remember everyone, that while the competition is great, it's every single returned result that counts. Whether that is 1 a day or 1000. I'm just glad to see so many people here on TPU (and everywhere else) contributing however they can.
> 
> Personally, the most memorable milestone for me was when I returned my first result. It meant I was up and running and maybe helping to save someone's life.



3 rigs full time buddy


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> today I had a power outtage in the AM.  All comps restarted but I forgot to re start BOINC on my i7   It's going now though, shame on me!



And that is why you set it to auto-login and add a startup shortcut to boinc 
Seriously, I have done this on all of my rigs, it's not as much of a problem on the laptop but that way when the power goes out I don't loose as much work.

Although whenever it looses power, the Q9400 rig tends to reset all WUs in progress to 0%, but still show the several hours of runtime :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> And that is why you set it to auto-login and add a startup shortcut to boinc
> Seriously, I have done this on all of my rigs, it's not as much of a problem on the laptop but that way when the power goes out I don't loose as much work.
> 
> Although whenever it looses power, the Q9400 rig tends to reset all WUs in progress to 0%, but still show the several hours of runtime :shadedshu



I did, but the power on after power fail don't work right. It stays at login screen asking if I want to load defaults or go into BIOS to set the settings.  So it's pointless.  Sometimes I bench with this rig and I don't want BOINC loading when I am at 4650MHz   Just in the event I forget to disable it from starting upon booting.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh.  I don't OC any of my rigs, so I haven't had this issue.  The Zotac board won't allow me to OC, so the Q9400 stays @ stock, and my Dad told me bad things would happen (ie loss of all computers for a month) if he found out that I had OCed the rig with the E6550 (and he is very good with computers, so I'm confident he would find out).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Oh.  I don't OC any of my rigs, so I haven't had this issue.  The Zotac board won't allow me to OC, so the Q9400 stays @ stock, and my Dad told me bad things would happen (ie loss of all computers for a month) if he found out that I had OCed the rig with the E6550 (and he is very good with computers, so I'm confident he would find out).



The i7 is serving as my bench rig for now.  so yeah that's why I don't load it at boot


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The i7 is serving as my bench rig for now.  so yeah that's why I don't load it at boot



sad, when you dont float the green boat (k10stat,AOC,several nice vendor progs)
multi,FSB... boot at 3.8,shut down boinc. start the clocking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sad, when you dont float the green boat (k10stat,AOC,several nice vendor progs)
> multi,FSB... boot at 3.8,shut down boinc. start the clocking



You just gave me a headache


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You just gave me a headache



never wondered why my valids are so high?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> never wondered why my valids are so high?



no??


bro I dont know what hDD i was talking about when I told you it was dead, but I just got the HDD i sent you today.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no??
> 
> 
> bro I dont know what hDD i was talking about when I told you it was dead, but I just got the HDD i sent you today.



the 7ghz team do it by themselves... with k10stat... they dont seem to like aod

lol, and is it still functional?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the 7ghz team do it by themselves... with k10stat... they dont seem to like aod
> 
> lol, and is it still functional?



Oh ok, I get what you mean about K10.

I haven't tried it yet man.  Just opened it up a few minutes ago.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 6, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Shadowdust passes 70,000
HammerON passes 750,000
kebabi passes 40,000
Track607 passes 80,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Jizzler passed 1,300,000
WhiteLotus passed 90,000
JrRacinFan passed 60,000
Mindweaver passed 1,900,000
DanishDevil passed 10,000
deathmore passed 250,000
PP Mguire passed 25,000
ERazerHead passed 200,000
thebluebumblebee passed 60,000
Niko084 passed 150,000
NastyHabits passed 80,000
Jstn7477 passed 20,000
Wile E passed 50,000
xBruce88x passed 7,000
Trigger911 passed 3,000
*
WELCOME BACK PaulieG*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh ok, I get what you mean about K10.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet man.  Just opened it up a few minutes ago.



ok. i hope its alright!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ok. i hope its alright!



I'll let you know, I'll probably try it out like next year or something


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2009)

*Milestones Today:*

etrigan420 passed 40,000
andy4fun2go passed 6,000
Broom2455 passed 3,000
AsRock passed 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,100,000 
solofly passed 25,000
Kreij passed 70,000
NeonFlak passed 8,000
Freaksavior passed 1,200,000 
*
Milestones Yesterday*
kebabi passed 40,000
Shadowdust passed 70,000
HammerON passed 750,000  
Track607 passed 80,000

Members joining today:
_none_
Members leaving today:
_none_


----------



## Flak (Dec 7, 2009)

Woot 8k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats stoners!


You doing a great job flak, moving along quite nicely


----------



## Flak (Dec 7, 2009)

I imagine this week I'll be moving twice as fast with the addition of 16 more cores, hopefully no later then thur.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

Flak said:


> I imagine this week I'll be moving twice as fast with the addition of 16 more cores, hopefully no later then thur.



  Looking forward to that man


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 7, 2009)

Just sent a work unit about a half hour ago or so and passed 60k
Yay!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Just sent a work unit about a half hour ago or so and passed 60k
> Yay!!!



  Good job DD


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

It appears that last night's milestones were sadly neglected, so here they are:

*Milestones Today:*
burtram passed 30,000
Trigger911 passed 4,000
DanishDevil passed 20,000
NeonFlak passed 10,000
A Cheese Danish passed 60,000
MrSemi passed 250,000 
FordGT90Concept passed 800,000 
Wile E passed 60,000

*Milestones Yesterday:*

etrigan420 passed 40,000
andy4fun2go passed 6,000
Broom2455 passed 3,000
AsRock passed 10,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,100,000 
solofly passed 25,000
Kreij passed 70,000
NeonFlak passed 8,000
Freaksavior passed 1,200,000 
*


Members joining today:
none
Members leaving today:
none*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks ION. 


Congratulations to all the stoners


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 8, 2009)

i should be hitting 100K sometime today!

WOOOOT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Goodjob white lotus


----------



## bogmali (Dec 8, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It appears that last night's milestones were sadly neglected



Sigh.........Yeah I do this from time to time


----------



## Flak (Dec 8, 2009)

ohh 10k


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Sigh.........Yeah I do this from time to time



I do the same with the WCG daily numbers sometimes.  I get busy doing something else, and don't remember until several hours later, or the next day


----------



## bogmali (Dec 9, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 2,500,000
WhiteLotus passes 100,000
Velvet Wafer passes 350,000
JayliN passes 80,000
Jstn7477 passes 25,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 800,000
burtram passed 30,000
A Cheese Danish passed 60,000
MrSemi passed 250,000
DanishDevil passed 20,000
Wile E passed 60,000
Trigger911 passed 4,000
NeonFlak passed 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

2.5 Mil, metal you gotta share some of your wealth man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 2,500,000
> WhiteLotus passes 100,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 350,000
> ...



oh, i nearly missed that stone


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay 100k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2009)

Now you qualify for a WCG badge in your sig!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job Velvet and white lotus.   

Good job to all stoners as well


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw that Dusty passed 3M. Outstanding job 

Temperature is dropping fast here in Wisconsin.
Need heat.
Quad back online running 64bit Boinc.
Computer room is comfy warm again. lol

Crunch On !!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I saw that Dusty passed 3M. Outstanding job
> 
> Temperature is dropping fast here in Wisconsin.
> Need heat.
> ...



I use my 4 rigs (desktop in specs, X31, T40, T400) to keep my room warm, it significantly warmer than the rest of the floor.  I'm not convinced the laptops do much (@~40w each), but they add some extra PPD and they are bound to help some.  Every time my mom comes in she wants to why it is so hot


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2009)

We got somewhere around 18" of snow last night and the temps are supposed to drop below zero tonight. Between the outdoor wood burner, the indoor fireplace, and the electric heater in the computer room (my rig) we should be just fine.

If only I could figure out how to get the outdoor wood burner to crunch.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 10, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Damulta passes 90,000
dustyshiv passes 3,000,000
Nosada passes 300,000
Avarice302 passes 25,000
NastyHabits passes 90,000
BraveSoul passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 2,500,000
WhiteLotus passed 100,000
Velvet Wafer passed 350,000
JayliN passed 80,000
Jstn7477 passed 25,000

Grats Dusty for another grand milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I saw that Dusty passed 3M. Outstanding job
> 
> Temperature is dropping fast here in Wisconsin.
> Need heat.
> ...



Woot Woot 



bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Damulta passes 90,000
> dustyshiv passes 3,000,000
> Nosada passes 300,000
> ...



Congrats to everyone on the stone list


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

I should be becoming a millionaire in the next two days


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I should be becoming a millionaire in the next two days



Congratulations!  BOINCstats is estimating late April (April 23 to be exact) for me, I'll see if I can push that number closer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll be keeping an eye on you


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on you



There's no need 
I'll be stunned if I am ever able to pass you in PPD for a long-term basis.  And you have a ~650K buffer between us


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2009)

Gets cold this time of year... Maybe I should get this Q6600 I have sitting dropped into a board and clocked, get it crunching, that should help warm up over by the patio door.

That should push me over 4.5k PPD maybe even up to 5k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Gets cold this time of year... Maybe I should get this Q6600 I have sitting dropped into a board and clocked, get it crunching, that should help warm up over by the patio door.
> 
> That should push me over 4.5k PPD maybe even up to 5k.



You should do it then .    5k is some good daily #'s bro


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You should do it then .    5k is some good daily #'s bro



Ya I would be doing even better if I could get my q9550 on track here but I need a better cooler for it to clock it and run it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Ya I would be doing even better if I could get my q9550 on track here but I need a better cooler for it to clock it and run it.



Just run it at defaults speeds bro, undervolt it if needed .


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just run it at defaults speeds bro, undervolt it if needed .



WORD.
i did it the same, and you have to, because these things get FREAKIN hot
3.4ghz (400fsb) with about 1.2 are acceptable, i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> WORD.
> i did it the same, and you have to, because these things get FREAKIN hot
> 3.4ghz (400fsb) with about 1.2 are acceptable, i think



As long as it crunches, I don't care if its at 1MHz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> As long as it crunches, I don't care if its at 1MHz



I just got the urge to underclock my P4 as low as i can get it  but this board doesn't like to underclock much... But that reminds me i got it clocked alittle better now. even 4ghz now with 900mhz ram speed  along with 1000mhz bus speed(250mhz real) it gave alittle better performance then 3.96ghz with ~600mhz ram and 880 mhz (220mhz) bus...
Also i am putting my S1283 on my 5kBE while my main rig is down so it will be back at 3ghz soon..(maybe tomorrow)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just got the urge to underclock my P4 as low as i can get it  but this board doesn't like to underclock much... But that reminds me i got it clocked alittle better now. even 4ghz now with 900mhz ram speed  along with 1000mhz bus speed(250mhz real) it gave alittle better performance then 3.96ghz with ~600mhz ram and 880 mhz (220mhz) bus...
> Also i am putting my S1283 on my 5kBE while my main rig is down so it will be back at 3ghz soon..(maybe tomorrow)



undervolt, but don't underclock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> undervolt, but don't underclock


can't no voltage options...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can't no voltage options...



Then you shall leave at stock


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Zotac board doesn't allow undervolting, which is a shame because the Q9400 runs perfectly stable @ 1.16v vs the 1.24v stock.  It's really a very disappointing board, it overheats unless the northbridge gets good cooling, it doesn't support undervolting, or overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, the Zotac board doesn't allow undervolting, which is a shame because the Q9400 runs perfectly stable @ 1.16v vs the 1.24v stock.  It's really a very disappointing board, it overheats unless the northbridge gets good cooling, it doesn't support undervolting, or overclocking.



Sounds like you are in need of a new board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then you shall leave at stock



or i can just leave it at stock voltage and run it at 4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> or i can just leave it at stock voltage and run it at 4ghz



Even better


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds like you are in need of a new board?



There are so many upgrades I want 
A new PSU so I don't have to have it held in by cable ties, a new GPU cooler so the 8800GT doesn't run at 80+C when folding, a new motherboard so I can OC, etc.  All total, all of these things would probably only set me back ~$150 (only $15 more than I payed for the Zotac board to start with), and then I would be well on my way to another cruncher (buy an E3200 and re-use the Zotac with it).  Sigh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> There are so many upgrades I want
> A new PSU so I don't have to have it held in by cable ties, a new GPU cooler so the 8800GT doesn't run at 80+C when folding, a new motherboard so I can OC, etc.  All total, all of these things would probably only set me back ~$150 (only $15 more than I payed for the Zotac board to start with), and then I would be well on my way to another cruncher (buy an E3200 and re-use the Zotac with it).  Sigh



Christmas is coming up, you never know what Santa brings you


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Christmas is coming up, you never know what Santa brings you



I was going to ask for some of the parts listed above from my parents, but instead my laptop broke so I had to buy a new one (for school, homework, and crunching).  They're covering part of the cost, but it is still setting me back ~$350 so I doubt I will be purchasing any PC parts any time soon (probably February at the earliest, maybe even later )


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> There are so many upgrades I want
> A new PSU so I don't have to have it held in by cable ties, a new GPU cooler so the 8800GT doesn't run at 80+C when folding, a new motherboard so I can OC, etc.  All total, all of these things would probably only set me back ~$150 (only $15 more than I payed for the Zotac board to start with), and then I would be well on my way to another cruncher (buy an E3200 and re-use the Zotac with it).  Sigh



your problem is: the Q9400 has 333 fsb.
i bet your board only supports FSB 1333... so it will run stock. my board supports FSB 1600... i can overclock my q9550 (which also has 333 fsb) to EXACTLY 400 fsb stable, which results in FSB 1600. at 403 fsb he refuses to post. until then... only a laaaarge field of crashes.
i just saw such an m-Atx 775 board,like yours... it only supported a FSB of 1333, so e5200=go fsb 333 and low multi: no go.
can this be responsible for your inability to OC?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your problem is: the Q9400 has 333 fsb.
> i bet your board only supports FSB 1333... so it will run stock. my board supports FSB 1600... i can overclock my q9550 (which also has 333 fsb) to EXACTLY 400 fsb stable, which results in FSB 1600. at 403 fsb he refuses to post. until then... only a laaaarge field of crashes.
> i just saw such an m-Atx 775 board,like yours... it only supported a FSB of 1333, so e5200=go fsb 333 and low multi: no go.
> can this be responsible for your inability to OC?



Yep, this is the reason, it OCes my 1.8ghz Celeron 430 and did OC the P4 I sent to p_o_s_pc, but I don't have it any more so I can no longer OC it.  Anything above FSB1333 (even 1334) refuses to post


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, this is the reason, it OCes my 1.8ghz Celeron 430 and did OC the P4 I sent to p_o_s_pc, but I don't have it any more so I can no longer OC it.  Anything above FSB1333 (even 1334) refuses to post



big bad quads also want nice boards...fuck
i also need a new board... i want more than 3.4

i believe CP has to put up 2 requests in the helpers thread


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> There are so many upgrades I want
> A new PSU so I don't have to have it held in by cable ties, a new GPU cooler so the 8800GT doesn't run at 80+C when folding, a new motherboard so I can OC, etc.  All total, all of these things would probably only set me back ~$150 (only $15 more than I payed for the Zotac board to start with), and then I would be well on my way to another cruncher (buy an E3200 and re-use the Zotac with it).  Sigh



here you go
PSU $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008
mobo $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
GPU cooler $27+fan $7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233009


[Ion] said:


> Yep, this is the reason, it OCes my 1.8ghz Celeron 430 and did OC the P4 I sent to p_o_s_pc, but I don't have it any more so I can no longer OC it.  Anything above FSB1333 (even 1334) refuses to post


that sucks 
I can OC the P4 on my cheap ECS to 4ghz just wish it had voltage options if it did i would push it higher


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go
> PSU $50
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008
> mobo $90
> ...



Thanks, the problem is that all of this costs $165 that I don't have.  I had planned to get a Gigabyte P45 UD3P, a VX550w and a second 8800GT and run the Q9400 @ 3.6ghz as well as getting ~10k PPD in F@H, however, the new laptop destroyed all of those plans


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, the problem is that all of this costs $165 that I don't have.  I had planned to get a Gigabyte P45 UD3P, a VX550w and a second 8800GT and run the Q9400 @ 3.6ghz as well as getting ~10k PPD in F@H, however, the new laptop destroyed all of those plans



do you use an evga e-geforce, with akimbo cooler? or is it a normal model?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you use an evga e-geforce, with akimbo cooler? or is it a normal model?



It's the standard single-slot 8800GT.  When folding 353 and 787pt WUs it goes up to ~83c even with the fan at 55% 
As I said, I need a new cooler.  And a new PSU.  A mobo can wait, the current one works, even if it won't OC


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Buck_Nasty passes 800,000
HammerON passes 800,000
theonedub passes 400,000
stanhemi passes 500,000
DanishDevil passes 25,000
EnergyFX passes 60,000
thebluebumblebee passes 70,000
Wile E passes 70,000
Trigger911 passes 5,000
NeonFlak passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 90,000
dustyshiv passed 3,000,000
Nosada passed 300,000
Avarice302 passed 25,000
NastyHabits passed 90,000
BraveSoul passed 20,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

I will be up there tomorrow    the mil baby, the mil!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Ugh, 730 more points and I would be on the list with 350k:





Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Ugh, 730 more points and I would be on the list with 350k:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/wcg.png
> Maybe tomorrow



maybe with the later update tonight you nail it   Good job!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will be up there tomorrow    the mil baby, the mil!



Early congrats on that achievement


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Early congrats on that achievement



Thanks bro. However, as of last night I only have a dual core crunching for me. I set my other 12 threads to crunch for another member who is trying to make it to the WCG/F@H contest.   So the 1 mil will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Flak (Dec 11, 2009)

woot 20k and climbing.


----------



## Flak (Dec 11, 2009)

congrats on 1mil chicken patty, looks like the table was updated a little earlier today, I'm past 25k now myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations Flak, you're pulling in some awesome PPD!


----------



## Flak (Dec 11, 2009)

Doing what I can for the team, still have to add the server I got yesterday.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2009)

Ugh, those two FX-70s don't spit out nearly as much as my q6600 did... Its about time that I finish my i7 rig, so much waiting for parts


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 11, 2009)

Yippie!! 

CP is a Millionaire!!

Congrats David!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

yessir!  Thanks Dusty!  

Pleasure serving you guys and crunching for the team that I do !


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2009)

Great job CP 
Let me know when you hit 1 Billion and I'll come to FL and buy you the best steak dinner we can find and all the <insert your favorite beverage here> you want. 

With my quad back up my numbers are looking a bit better. 
Not really competitive, but better 

Remember folks, Crunching is about numbers, but not the number of results. It's about the reducing the _number_ or people with cancer, MS or other diseases. It's about increasing the _number_ of people who can say they've had enough to eat today, and it's about spreading the word about crunching so we up the _number_ of people who are helping try to fix some of the problem we all face.

Crunch On.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Kreij, keep crunching my brotha


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations CP, that's a lot of points!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations CP, that's a lot of points!



Thanks ION   Been at it since February!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 12, 2009)

Many Congrat's on the big MILLION CP!
..................................................
..................................................
Uh! can i get a loan????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks greasemonkey!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2009)

Milestones (for yesterday):
angelkiller passed 250,000 
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 100,000 
Chicken Patty passed 1,000,000 
captainskyhawk passed 50,000
JrRacinFan passed 70,000
Demon_82 passed 10,000
kenny94553 passed 70,000
kpresler passed 350,000 
Oily_17 passed 1,300,000 


Congratulations to everyone who passed a milestone, in particular Chicken Patty with 1,000,000 and Oily_17 with 1,300,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Milestones (for yesterday):
> angelkiller passed 250,000
> ChaoticAtmosphere passed 100,000
> Chicken Patty passed 1,000,000
> ...


Thanks ION, that took a lot of fights with FPL and bitching from my mother, but here it is!   1 mil baby 

Good going Oily and everyone else, you guys rock!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you supreme, really appreciate all the love guys, really do!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you supreme, really appreciate all the love guys, really do!



Chicken "Rockefeller" Patty,erm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Chicken "Rockefeller" Patty,erm



Rockefeller?  So what is dusty and the rest of the crew that is over 1.5-2 mil?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rockefeller?  So what is dusty and the rest of the crew that is over 1.5-2 mil?



*cough*
Gates.

Really interesting, a must see!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2009)

Grats to all stoners..........Especially to *El Capitan* for the 1 Mil yesterday

*Milestones Today*
JrRacinFan passes 80,000
dhoshaw passes 600,000
T-Bob passes 400,000
solofly passes 30,000
andy4fun2go passes 7,000
Trigger911 passes 6,000
NeonFlak passes 30,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,000,000
Oily_17 passed 1,300,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 100,000
JrRacinFan passed 70,000
captainskyhawk passed 50,000
angelkiller passed 250,000
Demon_82 passed 10,000
kpresler passed 350,000
kenny94553 passed 70,000
NeonFlak passed 25,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Bog, el capitan lives his life 1 mil at a time, for those 1 mil or less, nothing else matters


----------



## Kreij (Dec 13, 2009)

W00t!!  I made it to 78th place, and I'm still ahead of WileE 

This will, however, be a short lived accomplishment. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

I should be getting alittle boost soon as i will have a E1500 Wednesday or Thursday.(if UPS is here on time) and when i get my main rig running again it will be getting a upgrade to a X2 240


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I should be getting alittle boost soon as i will have a E1500 Wednesday or Thursday.(if UPS is here on time) and when i get my main rig running again it will be getting a upgrade to a X2 240



Awesome, let's see if you can post similar numbers as me 
I'll be back down to ~3000 PPD as soon as El Fiendo decides to return his X4 955 and E4500 to his account, but maybe I'll be able to get a dedicated WCG rig at some point.  A new PSU for the rig in my specs is a higher priority, I  instability


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> W00t!!  I made it to 78th place, and I'm still ahead of WileE
> 
> This will, however, be a short lived accomplishment. lol



I'm gunning for ya, ol' man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, let's see if you can post similar numbers as me
> I'll be back down to ~3000 PPD as soon as El Fiendo decides to return his X4 955 and E4500 to his account, but maybe I'll be able to get a dedicated WCG rig at some point.  A new PSU for the rig in my specs is a higher priority, I  instability



I need a new PSU myself still..and mobo.. I didn't really get anything that i needed yet  But atleast i can have another rig running soon.I am going to run the E1500 rig with the 8800GTS so i can have all of my cards folding again


----------



## Kreij (Dec 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm gunning for ya, ol' man.



... and when you pass me (which should be today) you get my congrats. 

But remember that while slower in coming, my results are aged like an exceptional cut of Prime Rib. One can savor the the additional flavor and aroma of my results that your results simply can't produce from being cooked too fast.

Yeah ... Total BS.  Crunch On !!!


----------



## hat (Dec 13, 2009)

Hm, well the results that came from my P3 when it was still active must have been the best thing they've ever tasted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm, well the results that came from my P3 when it was still active must have been the best thing they've ever tasted



my old AXP (with the messed up board) took ~24hrs per WU so they must have been the best


----------



## bogmali (Dec 14, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
carlramsey passes 250,000
paulieg passes 1,500,000
Shadowdust passes 80,000
4x4n_TPU passes 450,000
JrRacinFan passes 90,000
Pete1burn passes 70,000
Track607 passes 90,000
NastyHabits passes 100,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
JrRacinFan passed 80,000
dhoshaw passed 600,000
T-Bob passed 400,000
solofly passed 30,000
andy4fun2go passed 7,000
Trigger911 passed 6,000
NeonFlak passed 30,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats stoners.

Special congrats to Paul for the 1.5 million, great job dude


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm, well the results that came from my P3 when it was still active must have been the best thing they've ever tasted



Sounds like maybe I should keep running the pair of Pentium M laptops, they regularly take 24-35 hours per HFCC WU


----------



## Flak (Dec 14, 2009)

Techpowerup - 50,000,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

JR what are you crunching with bro? Your moving up the list fast. I remember when my output was about 3x higher then yours but now yours is higher. Congrats


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> JR what are you crunching with bro? Your moving up the list fast. I remember when my output was about 3x higher then yours but now yours is higher. Congrats



JR is getting some help from friends.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL Yeah, I was. I will admit it. Had a couple pages left of pending results from the last minute contest entry.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2009)

JR, now all you need to do is some Folding and you'll have 2 badges!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> JR what are you crunching with bro? Your moving up the list fast. I remember when my output was about 3x higher then yours but now yours is higher. Congrats





JrRacinFan said:


> LOL Yeah, I was. I will admit it. Had a couple pages left of pending results from the last minute contest entry.



You didn't tell them you added a quad?  :shadedshu


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

First of all CONGRATS !!! to all the people who helped get TPU to the 50M mark. 

Secondly, I had a good day today.
Passed 80K and STILL squeeking out WileE 

Crunch On !!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> First of all CONGRATS !!! to all the people who helped get TPU to the 50M mark.
> 
> Secondly, I had a good day today.
> Passed 80K and STILL squeeking out WileE
> ...



Good work!
It shouldn't be too long now before you have your WCG sig badge!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

is 250k a milestone?if so i will be reaching that soon


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is 250k a milestone?if so i will be reaching that soon



It was when I passed it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes Tim, it is


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 50,000,000
JrRacinFan passes 100,000
ERazerHead passes 250,000
Kreij passes 80,000
Wile E passes 80,000
andy4fun2go passes 8,000
Trigger911 passes 7,000
NeonFlak passes 50,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
carlramsey passed 250,000
paulieg passed 1,500,000
Shadowdust passed 80,000
4x4n_TPU passed 450,000
JrRacinFan passed 90,000
Pete1burn passed 70,000
Track607 passed 90,000
NastyHabits passed 100,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes Tim, it is


thanks 


[Ion] said:


> It was when I passed it



thanks 

looks like i will be getting there before too much longer. Also my CPUs are in Columbus so they maybe here tomorrow as columbus is only about 20miles from me. I think ups can make it here in a day or atleast i hope


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, we passed 50 million as a team, I think that's a really big deal.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Good work!
> It shouldn't be too long now before you have your WCG sig badge!



Thanks ION, but I don't want a badge or kudos for reaching a milestone.

We lost our son to a drunk driver when he was 18. I know that has nothing to do with crunching, but I want to do anything I can so no one has to watch their child die, for whatever reason. You cannot even begin to imagine the heartbreak if you've not been there.

I do not have a whole lot of resources for crunching but I'm doing my best. I just ask that everyone give it all they can.

Crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE AS A TEAM FOR THE 50 MILLION 


Kreij, we giving it all we got brotha


----------



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2009)

2M for Mindweaver!  Excellent Job.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 16, 2009)

Grats to all stoners

*Milestones Today*
Duxx passes 450,000
Mindweaver passes 2,000,000
HammerON passes 850,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,200,000
BubbleBob passes 350,000
PP Mguire passes 30,000
Niko084 passes 200,000
Jstn7477 passes 30,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 50,000,000
JrRacinFan passed 100,000
ERazerHead passed 250,000
Kreij passed 80,000
Wile E passed 80,000
andy4fun2go passed 8,000
Trigger911 passed 7,000
NeonFlak passed 50,000


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing job to all of the 'stoners, in particular Mindweaver and GREASEMONKEY!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Amazing job to all of the 'stoners, in particular Mindweaver and GREASEMONKEY!



+1 great stones guys 

i should be hitting 250k soon(taken forever to get there)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 great stones guys
> 
> i should be hitting 250k soon(taken forever to get there)



I shouldn't be too far behind you at my current rate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

you can do it POS, you'll get there


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2009)

Added a couple c2d T6600's and a fewT4300's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 great stones guys
> 
> i should be hitting 250k soon(taken forever to get there)



Congratulations!

I should be hitting 400k in ~3 days.  Probably a bit more now that I've lost the X4 955 and E4500


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I should be hitting 400k in ~3 days.  Probably a bit more now that I've lost the X4 955 and E4500



Congrats on the 400k then  

My next milestone should come about then as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Why did you loose them ION?

Congrats FS on the new addition to your arsenal.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why did you loose them ION?
> 
> Congrats FS on the new addition to your arsenal.



They're El Fiendo's, he was just crunching for me for a bit to be nice, but he decided he wanted them back on his account, so they're still crunching, just not for me. At least the new Q6600 should make up for most of the loss


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

400k today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok I see, it nice to have help you know


----------



## Kreij (Dec 17, 2009)

WileE has jumped in front of me.
I am crushed, mortified, despondant, despairing, depressed, deplored and de-something or another.
Oh The Humanity!

I, of course, knew this was impending as he has been pumping out more points than me, so I just want to say ... "CRUNCH ON WileE !!!" 

Oh ... and to all you other crunchers ... "CRUNCH ON EVERYONE  !!!"

Sorry for shouting.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 17, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
JayliN passes 90,000
thebluebumblebee passes 80,000
NeonFlak passes 60,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Duxx passed 450,000
Mindweaver passed 2,000,000
HammerON passed 850,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,200,000
BubbleBob passed 350,000
PP Mguire passed 30,000
Niko084 passed 200,000
Jstn7477 passed 30,000


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2009)

is 150k a milestone?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it is HAT, as far as I know


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

hat said:


> is 150k a milestone?



Sure is


----------



## bogmali (Dec 18, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Buck_Nasty passes 850,000
Chomes passes 600,000
Kreij passes 90,000
Wile E passes 90,000
NeonFlak passes 70,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
JayliN passed 90,000
thebluebumblebee passed 80,000
NeonFlak passed 60,000


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Who is this mysterios NeonFlak that if pumping out 10k a day? 

Good job Neon Flak!! Good job everyone !!

Crunch on.

Edit : Fixed. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

He posts in here. He goes by flak


----------



## Flak (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, I am mysterious.


----------



## Flak (Dec 18, 2009)

Ohh, over 80k now.  And more pie, yum yum.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Flak said:


> Yes, I am mysterious.



*FLAK*

There .. Neon Flak.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

everybody in the office is looking at me like WTF???   I laughed a little loud


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
vaidas40 passes 150,000
theblaznee passes 30,000
HammerON passes 900,000
kpresler passes 400,000
Velvet Wafer passes 400,000
andy4fun2go passes 9,000
Trigger911 passes 8,000
NeonFlak passes 80,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Buck_Nasty passed 850,000
Chomes passed 600,000
Kreij passed 90,000
Wile E passed 90,000
NeonFlak passed 70,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

congrats stoners 

Hammer, you almost a milliionaire bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

lame, i needed too long for this 400k

i get the GREEN buds..eerrr stones here


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats stoners
> 
> Hammer, you almost a milliionaire bro



Yes sir I am. Just wish that it also meant it money wise as well


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2009)

Woot! Woot! 400K
Almost halfway to a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yes sir I am. Just wish that it also meant it money wise as well



I wished the same thing


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
DaedalusHelios passes 150,000
NeonFlak passes 100,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
vaidas40 passed 150,000
theblaznee passed 30,000
HammerON passed 900,000
kpresler passed 400,000
Velvet Wafer passed 400,000
andy4fun2go passed 9,000
Trigger911 passed 8,000
NeonFlak passed 90,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
KieX joins as new
Maikel205 joins as new


----------



## Kreij (Dec 20, 2009)

Darn it !!  *FLAK* screams by me in 10 days. DOH !!! 

Good job, Everyone !!!  Crunch on.


----------



## Flak (Dec 20, 2009)

Woot, 100k.

Sorry kreij.....


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Shadowdust passes 90,000
burtram passes 40,000
hayder.master passes 2,000
andy4fun2go passes 10,000
KieX passes 2,000
Maikel205 passes 100
neoreif passes 500
*
Milestones Yesterday*
DaedalusHelios passed 150,000
NeonFlak passed 100,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
neoreif joins as new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats to the stoners 

I should be on that list tomorrow night if my rigs keep running fine



hat said:


> is 150k a milestone?



i know it has been answered but yes it is... 
I remember when i had 2x your points but then i traded one of my rigs for some GPUs and lost the Phenom X4 and my main rig...


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2009)

WileE ... Looks like you are going to break 100K today. Let me the first to congratulate you. 
Great job!

I'm not sure if I will today or not. Depends on how the results turn in. Eithery way ....

Crunch on !!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> WileE ... Looks like you are going to break 100K today. Let me the first to congratulate you.
> Great job!
> 
> I'm not sure if I will today or not. Depends on how the results turn in. Eithery way ....
> ...



Wow! early congrats too you both gonna have some nice badges too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Good crunching Kreij and Wile E


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

OH YEAH !!  I squeeked in before the bell tolled midnight!
(shuffle shuffle, boogey boogey, break dance, hurt back, layed up for a month)

But I'm just having fun and being stupid. 
All my Kudos go to all the crunchers for helping out. 

As the famous patriot Patrick Henry said, "Give me Crunching results or give me death."
(Okay, that may be out of context.)

Crunch on.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

Grats to all stoners 

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 850,000
lucasweir passes 20,000
paulieg passes 1,600,000
freaksavior passes 1,300,000
bogmali passes 2,500,000
HammerON passes 950,000
theonedub passes 450,000
sybeck2k passes 30,000
BarbaricSoul passes 40,000
Kreij passes 100,000
Broom2455 passes 4,000
Wile E passes 100,000
Trigger911 passes 9,000
KieX passes 5,000
Maikel205 passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Shadowdust passed 90,000
burtram passed 40,000
hayder.master passed 2,000
andy4fun2go passed 10,000
KieX passed 3,000
Maikel205 passed 100
neoreif passed 1,000


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks  im going to have a xeon W5580 running for a while. if not a long time.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay, I'm a stoner !! I guess I should make a speech.

Ahem ....

"Four score and seven results ago ...." - Abraham Lincoln
Nah

"It was a dark and stormy crunch ..." - novelist Edward Bulwer-Lytton
Nah

"One if by x32, two if by x64 ..." - Paul Revere
Nah

"Crunch On" - Unknown author.
I'll stick with that one. 

Great job everyone. I'm proud of everyone who continues to stay the course.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Yay, I'm a stoner !! I guess I should make a speech.
> 
> Ahem ....
> 
> ...




 Congrats man.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats man.



Thanks CP, but give the glory to the new people. We're lifers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Thanks CP, but give the glory to the new people. We're lifers.



Your stone, your glory bro!


----------



## Flak (Dec 22, 2009)

Staring down 150k and pospc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

That's one fast Neon


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

No kidding. lol I need to find some more computers to sneak install BOINC on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Power and light companies will never hear the end of it 
" why is my bill so high, I haven't done anything differently".


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 22, 2009)

t77snapshot passes 40,000 today


----------



## Flak (Dec 22, 2009)

I am eagerly anticipating my energy bill in January.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats T77.

@ flak
 I look forward to mine every month


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> t77snapshot passes 40,000 today



Congratulations! 

BTW, I love that avatar


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2009)

Good job T77 

I don't worry about the electric bill. The trick is to find computers that are on someone else's service.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


As for the electric bill: I see it as another form of donating that extra money to the research in fighting cancer. Which is true if you think about it.


----------



## Flak (Dec 22, 2009)

Can the donation be claimed on taxes????


----------



## bogmali (Dec 23, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 250,000
cliffinsperry passes 350,000
stanhemi passes 550,000
t77snapshot passes 40,000
KieX passes 8,000
Maikel205 passes 3,000
neoreif passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 850,000
lucasweir passed 20,000
paulieg passed 1,600,000
freaksavior passed 1,300,000
bogmali passed 2,500,000
HammerON passed 950,000
theonedub passed 450,000
sybeck2k passed 30,000
BarbaricSoul passed 40,000
Kreij passed 100,000
Broom2455 passed 4,000
Wile E passed 100,000
Trigger911 passed 9,000
KieX passed 5,000
Maikel205 passed 2,000
*
Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Munki_TPU joins as new


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> WileE ... Looks like you are going to break 100K today. Let me the first to congratulate you.
> Great job!
> 
> I'm not sure if I will today or not. Depends on how the results turn in. Eithery way ....
> ...



Thanks Uncle Kreij, and about damn time I got that badge, too. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> p_o_s_pc passes 250,000
> cliffinsperry passes 350,000
> stanhemi passes 550,000
> ...



Congrats stoners!  


Wile E said:


> Thanks Uncle Kreij, and about damn time I got that badge, too. lol.



Bout time wasn't it?


----------



## Flak (Dec 23, 2009)

I cry that my name hasn't been on the list in a day or two.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Flak said:


> I cry that my name hasn't been on the list in a day or two.....



Milestones start getting a little harder to hit when you start climbing in the stats bro


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats stoners!
> 
> 
> Bout time wasn't it?



Yes. It took a lot longer than I expected when I first joined. I really wish WCG could crunch on a gpu. I could've split my services more equally between crunching and folding.

As it stands I have 105k for crunching, but 270k for folding, and I started both about the same time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yes. It took a lot longer than I expected when I first joined. I really wish WCG could crunch on a gpu. I could've split my services more equally between crunching and folding.
> 
> As it stands I have 105k for crunching, but 270k for folding, and I started both about the same time.



I think you can, but it counts separately for that project I believe.  It's called GPU grid or something like that.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Thanks Uncle Kreij, and about damn time I got that badge, too. lol.



Dang. I forgot about that. lol
Off to put in my application for a badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Dang. I forgot about that. lol
> Off to put in my application for a badge.



It looks good on you Kreij!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
4x4n_TPU passes 500,000
A Cheese Danish passes 70,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,300,000
thebluebumblebee passes 90,000
BraveSoul passes 25,000
KieX passes 10,000
neoreif passes 6,000
Munki_TPU passes 200
*
Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 250,000
cliffinsperry passed 350,000
stanhemi passed 550,000
t77snapshot passed 40,000
KieX passed 8,000
Maikel205 passed 3,000
neoreif passed 5,000


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 24, 2009)

Woot 70k! Slowly making my way up lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Woot 70k! Slowly making my way up lol



Good going bro, slowly but surely


----------



## Flak (Dec 24, 2009)

Frack me, I'm going to hit 150k today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats flak


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2009)

A couple comments from yer old Uncle Kreij.

@Flak : Keep it up. You're going a great job, I know it's sad that you don't see you name in the stone report everyday, but WTH, you got PIE !! 

@Munki : Welcome to the worst addiction ever. But hey, it's a great cause.  Just remember that running all cores at max does not really slow down code compiling too much. lol

I want to wish all of the crunchers on the TPU team a very merry Christmas. God bless you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

You too Kreij.

Merry Christmas to everyone, enjoy and be safe


----------



## neoreif (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Chriastmas to everybody here on TPU! Enjoy the holidays! God bless us all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Merry Chriastmas to everybody here on TPU! Enjoy the holidays! God bless us all!



Likewise bro 

BTW, love you avvy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Likewise bro
> 
> BTW, love you avvy



god loves me, got a 23" widescreen and a digicam, to picture my rigs (and me)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> god loves me, got a 23" widescreen and a digicam, to picture my rigs (and me)



put it to use then!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> put it to use then!



i did, but TPU wont upload the pics, and imageshack needs forever for 1mb pics, and only 1mbit upload


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i did, but TPU wont upload the pics, and imageshack needs forever for 1mb pics, and only 1mbit upload



make the file size bigger, use PS to your advantage


----------



## Flak (Dec 25, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
Track607 passes 100,000
Trigger911 passes 10,000
NeonFlak passes 150,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Flak said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Track607 passes 100,000
> Trigger911 passes 10,000
> NeonFlak passes 150,000



Way to go bro 

congrats to track and trigger as well


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 25, 2009)

*HammerON passes 1,000,000*

*Oily_17 passes 1,400,000*

Congrats HammerOn U r a Millionaire.....Keep up the great job!!

Oily...awsum stoning!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Millionaires Club Hammer


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2009)

What a nice Christmas present

Thanks guys~


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 25, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *
> TechPowerUp! passed 12,000,000:rockout*


*


YES!GO TEAM GO!!!!*


----------



## Kreij (Dec 27, 2009)

I sneeked past 115k !!
*Watch out Dusty, I'm gunnin' for ya!* 

Good job everyone.

I'm leaving on vacation tomorrow. I dropped my VC clocks all the way down and lowered the fan speed to reduce power consumption.
The quad stays crunching while I'm gone.
It's *my* vacation, not my computer's. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I sneeked past 115k !!
> *Watch out Dusty, I'm gunnin' for ya!*
> 
> Good job everyone.
> ...



I like the way you think


----------



## Kreij (Dec 27, 2009)

I _think_ airport delay might suck, but I will sit happily, content in the knowledge that my rig is doing something good while I am scratching my butt waiting for my flight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I _think_ airport delay might suck, but I will sit happily, content in the knowledge that my rig is doing something good while I am scratching my butt waiting for my flight.



  That's the spirit dude


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 27, 2009)

Watch how you scratch, it may construed as you trying to hide something. Don't want a fellow TPU'er to have to get a cavity search preflight, unless you are into that sort of thing. IF that is the case scratch away my friend, scratch away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Watch how you scratch, it may construed as you trying to hide something. Don't want a fellow TPU'er to have to get a cavity search preflight, unless you are into that sort of thing. IF that is the case scratch away my friend, scratch away



  This made my day!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 28, 2009)

Peetie, When all is said a done, if the TSA is going to do a full cavity search for a bit of discomfort I think I am now going to pack some anti-itch cream.

Crunch on. (but be careful where you scratch).


----------



## bogmali (Dec 28, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
mikek1024 passes 40,000
solofly passes 40,000
Niko084 passes 250,000
KieX passes 20,000
Maikel205 passes 5,000
neoreif passes 9,000
Threeflow passes 2,000
rsh5155 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Shadowdust passed 100,000
Munki_TPU passed 1,000
johnnyfiive passed 2,000
rsh5155 passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats stoners   Good work!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 550,000
h3llb3nd4 passes 40,000
JrRacinFan passes 150,000
MrSemi passes 300,000
arrakis9 passes 25,000
KieX passes 25,000
Munki_TPU passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 40,000
Velvet Wafer passed 450,000
solofly passed 40,000
Niko084 passed 250,000
KieX passed 20,000
Maikel205 passed 5,000
neoreif passed 10,000
Threeflow passed 3,000
rsh5155 passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job stoners


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 3xploit passes 550,000
> h3llb3nd4 passes 40,000
> JrRacinFan passes 150,000
> ...



ah i never knew i hit a stone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Not just any stone, it's 450k.  That's a heck of an acheivement if you ask me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not just any stone, it's 450k.  That's a heck of an acheivement if you ask me.



everything that counts for me, has 7 digits


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

You need to be a millionaire then


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2009)

Good Job Velvet and the rest of the stoners!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You need to be a millionaire then



Exactly.


Mindweaver said:


> Good Job Velvet and the rest of the stoners!



Danke Herr Mindweaver, das sie mich zuerst ehren!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Soon velvet, soon


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 29, 2009)

Herr Velvet, What happened to herr Chomes? Why has his output dropped??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Soon velvet, soon



i hope so the quad brought me the most benefit of all my cpus, with it im much more crunching stronger


----------



## bogmali (Dec 30, 2009)

Grats to all Stoners

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 250,000
Damulta passes 100,000
lucasweir passes 25,000
paulieg passes 1,700,000
BundyR passes 200,000
dhoshaw passes 650,000
kpresler passes 450,000
thebluebumblebee passes 100,000
xBruce88x passes 8,000
NeonFlak passes 200,000
Munki_TPU passes 3,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 550,000
h3llb3nd4 passed 40,000
JrRacinFan passed 150,000
MrSemi passed 300,000
arrakis9 passed 25,000
KieX passed 25,000
Munki_TPU passed 2,000


----------



## Flak (Dec 30, 2009)

damn 200k... finally on the board again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Flak said:


> damn 200k... finally on the board again.



 Great job bro


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Woot woot, 450k!
Onward to half a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

You at 450k ion?   Great job if so


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You at 450k ion?   Great job if so


Thanks CP! 
In the list of milestones bogmali posted, kpresler hit 450k, which is the name I run WCG under


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 30, 2009)

Flak said:


> damn 200k... finally on the board again.



Very Nice! Congrats man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm on the phone so I did t look at the list.  Are you back in town already?  I had your back on the daily #'s thread


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 30, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Grats to all Stoners
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> Supreme0verlord passes 250,000
> ...



Thats is a lot of stoners,CONGRATS all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

I just noticed Pauls stone.  Holy   1.7 million :respect


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2009)

i brought my newest cruncher with me  its sitting beside me running the X2 4200+@1.37v and is running linx for now I couldn't leave it at home


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)

*Milestones Today*
twuersch passes 250,000
JayliN passes 100,000
DaedalusHelios passes 250,000
Broom2455 passes 5,000
BraveSoul passes 30,000
KieX passes 30,000
Munki_TPU passes 5,000
Threeflow passes 7,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 250,000
Damulta passed 100,000
lucasweir passed 25,000
paulieg passed 1,700,000
BundyR passed 200,000
dhoshaw passed 650,000
kpresler passed 450,000
thebluebumblebee passed 100,000
xBruce88x passed 8,000
NeonFlak passed 200,000
Munki_TPU passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

grats to all stoners


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2010)

Lots of stoners today.......Grats

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 3,500,000
HammerON passes 1,100,000
theonedub passes 500,000
stanhemi passes 600,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,400,000
snipermonkey2 passes 40,000
ERazerHead passes 350,000
Munki_TPU passes 8,000
rsh5155 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
4x4n_TPU passed 550,000
angelkiller passed 300,000
arrakis9 passed 30,000
Munki_TPU passed 6,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 2, 2010)

^wow colorful stoners today Congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job stoners


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome Job Stoners! 

It's not posted yet, but i just seen this! MetalRacer passes 3,000,000!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations MetalRacer!  That's a ton of points!


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the best stone of all: TechPowerUp! passes 55,000,000.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 55,000,000*
MetalRacer passes 3,000,000
VulcanBros passes 350,000
KieX passes 40,000
Munki_TPU passes 9,000
Threeflow passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 3,500,000
HammerON passed 1,100,000
theonedub passed 500,000
stanhemi passed 600,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,400,000
snipermonkey2 passed 40,000
ERazerHead passed 350,000
Munki_TPU passed 8,000
rsh5155 passed 1,000


----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job everyone


----------



## bogmali (Jan 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
T-Bob passes 500,000
BubbleBob passes 400,000
Broom2455 passes 6,000
KieX passes 50,000
neoreif passes 20,000
Munki_TPU passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 55,000,000
MetalRacer passed 3,000,000
VulcanBros passed 350,000
KieX passed 40,000
Munki_TPU passed 9,000
Threeflow passed 10,000


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Avarice302 passes 30,000
xBruce88x passes 9,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
onry passed 300,000
T-Bob passed 500,000
BubbleBob passed 400,000
Broom2455 passed 6,000
Wile E passed 150,000
KieX passed 50,000
neoreif passed 20,000
Munki_TPU passed 10,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody did the milestone's today....I hope I'm not too late.

*Milestones Today*
DaedalusHelios passed 300,000 
KieX passed 60,000

t77snapshot passed 50,000

Maikel205 passed 6,000
Munki_TPU passed 20,000
Threeflow passed 25,000
drmsllr passed 100
Soylent Joe passed 100
-----------------------------
Congrats to DaedalusHelios for the big stone of the day!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Milestones

Good job everyone!!!


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2010)

Hurrah! My first colored stone, of many


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2010)

A milestone for me at least, with this morning's update I hit 5K WUs turned in:


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> A milestone for me at least, with this morning's update I hit 5K WUs turned in:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/wcg_.png



Congrats Ion! wow look at all those nice badges too.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 7, 2010)

RAWR, upgrading a few of my machines to tri-cores, should help with my points a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Good job with all the stones guys


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 300,000
everydayiloveu passes 20,000
Munki_TPU passes 25,000
rsh5155 passes 2,000
adulaamin passes 500
Soylent Joe passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 900,000
Oily_17 passed 1,500,000
paulieg passed 1,800,000
King Wookie passed 200,000
t77snapshot passed 50,000
DaedalusHelios passed 300,000
NeonFlak passed 250,000
KieX passed 60,000
Maikel205 passed 6,000
Munki_TPU passed 20,000
Threeflow passed 25,000
drmsllr passed 100
adulaamin passed 100
Soylent Joe passed 100


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

300k came alot faster then 200k did for me congrats to all of the stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats stoners.

Congrats Tim, keep up the great work


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 300k came alot faster then 200k did for me congrats to all of the stoners



Congratulations!
BTW, I should hit 500k sometime this weekend


----------



## bogmali (Jan 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 600,000
4x4n_TPU passes 600,000
Buck_Nasty passes 900,000
Pete1burn passes 80,000
HammerON passes 1,200,000
Chomes passes 650,000
ERazerHead passes 400,000
KieX passes 70,000
Soylent Joe passes 2,000
MStenholm passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 300,000
everydayiloveu passed 20,000
Munki_TPU passed 25,000
rsh5155 passed 2,000
adulaamin passed 500
Soylent Joe passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
MStenholm joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats stoners.
CHOMES is back in business


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not the correct time for the milestones yet, but I passed 500K!





I'm so excited! 
My next "major" goal is 1 million by my b-day (late May), and hopefully at least 6 years of runtime as well (currently I'm at a little less than 4 years)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Good going ION, good job


----------



## bogmali (Jan 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
kpresler passes 500,000
Velvet Wafer passes 500,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,500,000
neoreif passes 25,000
Munki_TPU passes 30,000
drmsllr passes 200
adulaamin passes 1,000
MStenholm passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 600,000
4x4n_TPU passed 600,000
Buck_Nasty passed 900,000
Pete1burn passed 80,000
HammerON passed 1,200,000
Chomes passed 650,000
ERazerHead passed 400,000
Broom2455 passed 7,000
KieX passed 70,000
Soylent Joe passed 2,000
MStenholm passed 200


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> kpresler passes 500,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 500,000
> GREASEMONKEY passes 1,500,000
> ...



Yeha!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats Ion and velvet


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2010)

Ion and velvet nice milestones


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> congrats Ion and velvet



Thanks!
Onward to 1 million  (and overtaking my dad, but that'll be a while)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2010)

this milestone was won in shame... i delivered minimum output,to cross it


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Good job everyone


----------



## Kreij (Jan 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this milestone was won in shame... i delivered minimum output,to cross it



There is no such thing as a shameful way of hitting a milestone.
Even if you only return one result per week, you're helping out. 

Good job Velvet 

On a side note, I will hit 150K today. FEAR ME !!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 10, 2010)

The xeon i had would push about 7-8k points a day! the 920 does about 4500


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Ummm...? This might be a weird question guys but in the last milestone update, I was just wondering who Ion is? Is it kpresler or greasemonkey?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Ummm...? This might be a weird question guys but in the last milestone update, I was just wondering who Ion is? Is it kpresler or greasemonkey?



That is Kpresler.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks cap'n! Was actually wondering about this since I dont see Ion's name listed in the free dc stats site! Anyways hope we have good numbers today and a good day to you CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Thanks cap'n! Was actually wondering about this since I dont see Ion's name listed in the free dc stats site! Anyways hope we have good numbers today and a good day to you CP!



Thanks bro   Speaking of #'s, he hasn't updated the daily #'s thread today I believe.  If so I'll update it right away


----------



## ERazer (Jan 11, 2010)

im not up to date but wat happen to ur i7 CP?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BlackAtem passes 150,000
itsover65 passes 150,000
arrakis9 passes 50,000
solofly passes 50,000
Kreij passes 150,000
KieX passes 80,000
rsh5155 passes 3,000
Soylent Joe passes 3,000
MStenholm passes 3,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
kpresler passed 500,000
Velvet Wafer passed 500,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,500,000
neoreif passed 25,000
Munki_TPU passed 30,000
drmsllr passed 200
adulaamin passed 1,000
MStenholm passed 1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

ERazer said:


> im not up to date but wat happen to ur i7 CP?



Traded it.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Nosada passes 350,000
captainskyhawk passes 60,000
DaedalusHelios passes 350,000
Niko084 passes 300,000
SK-1 passes 500
rsh5155 passes 4,000
adulaamin passes 2,000
Soylent Joe passes 4,000
MStenholm passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
BlackAtem passed 150,000
itsover65 passed 150,000
everydayiloveu passed 25,000
arrakis9 passed 50,000
Chomes passed 700,000
solofly passed 50,000
Kreij passed 150,000
SK-1 passed 200
KieX passed 80,000
rsh5155 passed 3,000
Soylent Joe passed 3,000
MStenholm passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Kreij (Jan 12, 2010)

My quad's down for some much needed maintenance, so I won't be a stoner again anytime soon.
DOH !! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> My quad's down for some much needed maintenance, so I won't be a stoner again anytime soon.
> DOH !! lol



How long is it going to be down?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
caesarb2h passes 300,000
theonedub passes 550,000
T-Bob passes 550,000
KieX passes 90,000
neoreif passes 30,000
Munki_TPU passes 40,000
Soylent Joe passes 5,000
MStenholm passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Nosada passed 350,000
captainskyhawk passed 60,000
DaedalusHelios passed 350,000
Niko084 passed 300,000
SK-1 passed 500
rsh5155 passed 4,000
adulaamin passed 2,000
Soylent Joe passed 4,000
MStenholm passed 4,000

*Members Joining Today*
RAMMIE joins from Missouri State University
jctuner joins as new

Congrats to all stoners and welcome back Mike (AKA RAMMIE)


----------



## Kreij (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How long is it going to be down?



A few more days (I hope). I waiting on some RAM I had to RMA and I have to bring it into work to clean the dust out of it. 

RAMMIE comes back and instantly takes over 2/3rds of the pie. 
Welcome back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope the RAM comes in soon 

yeah RAMMIE is just INCREDIBLE


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

freaksavior passes 1,400,000
stanhemi passes 650,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 2,000
xBruce88x passes 10,000
KieX passes 100,000
MStenholm passes 7,000

*
Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 300,000
theonedub passed 550,000
T-Bob passed 550,000
KieX passed 90,000
neoreif passed 30,000
Munki_TPU passed 40,000
Soylent Joe passed 5,000
MStenholm passed 6,000


----------



## KieX (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally reached the first 100K 
Here's to many more with the team:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Milestones Yesterday:

MRCLTPU passed 300,000 
Chomes passed 750,000 
newtekie1 passed 20,000 
MStenholm passed 9,000 
padveblo passed 100



Still waiting for todays milestones! just an update though! 
Sitting here doing nothing so might as well update it for the team!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's what we got for today guys!

Milestones Today:

paulieg passes 1,900,000
HammerON passes 1,300,000 
jctuner passes 50,000
angelkiller passes 350,000 
PhxProvost passes 40,000 
Greg1221 passes 30,000 
Munki_TPU passes 50,000 
adulaamin passes 3,000
Soylent Joe passes 7,000 
MStenholm passes 10,000 
padveblo passes 500 

Congratulations!


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 16, 2010)

When are those 6 core intel chips coming out? I could use a few.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When are those 6 core intel chips coming out? I could use a few.



We all can 

Not sure of the release date though.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 16, 2010)

Grats to all stoners

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 1,900,000
HammerON passes 1,300,000
jctuner passes 50,000
angelkiller passes 350,000
PhxProvost passes 40,000
Greg1221 passes 30,000
Munki_TPU passes 50,000
adulaamin passes 3,000
Soylent Joe passes 7,000
MStenholm passes 10,000
padveblo passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
MRCLTPU passed 300,000
Chomes passed 750,000
newtekie1 passed 20,000
MStenholm passed 9,000
padveblo passed 100


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

4x4n_TPU passes 650,000

ERazerHead passes 450,000

DaedalusHelios passes 400,000

Threeflow passes 30,000
Soylent Joe passes 8,000
rsh5155 passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 1,900,000
HammerON passed 1,300,000
jctuner passed 50,000
angelkiller passed 350,000
PhxProvost passed 40,000
Greg1221 passed 30,000
Munki_TPU passed 50,000
adulaamin passed 3,000
Soylent Joe passed 7,000
MStenholm passed 10,000
padveblo passed 2,000


----------



## bogmali (Jan 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
A Cheese Danish passes 80,000
Broom2455 passes 8,000
rsh5155 passes 6,000
adulaamin passes 4,000
Soylent Joe passes 9,000
odameyer passes 4,000
reefer86 passes 100

*Milestones Yesterday*
4x4n_TPU passed 650,000
ERazerHead passed 450,000
DaedalusHelios passed 400,000
Threeflow passed 30,000
rsh5155 passed 5,000
Soylent Joe passed 8,000

*Members Joining Today* WELCOME
odameyer joins as new


----------



## niko084 (Jan 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When are those 6 core intel chips coming out? I could use a few.



You know they are said to cost upwards of $1000usd per chip in a 1000 case right?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 18, 2010)

niko084 said:


> You know they are said to cost upwards of $1000usd per chip in a 1000 case right?



Which will most likely be the price at newegg.com. 

I already have 3 i7 920 computers in my apartment and perhaps another one coming together right now.

I am going to be selling some servers soon. I think it will afford me a few given some of them have fibre channel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

So how many more i7's you plan on having? Lol


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So how many more i7's you plan on having? Lol



Hopefully just 4 total because my apartment is not huge. 

I do plan on replacing my i7 920's with the six core processors as soon as I can though. I would at launch regardless, if I wasn't still in college with a part time job. 

I only keep 50% of the profit since the servers aren't mine and I am splitting the profit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Hopefully just 4 total because my apartment is not huge.
> 
> I do plan on replacing my i7 920's with the six core processors as soon as I can though. I would at launch regardless, if I wasn't still in college with a part time job.
> 
> I only keep 50% of the profit since the servers aren't mine and I am splitting the profit.



Lucky you man, I just can't afford these things right now.  If not I would be #1 on WCG


----------



## niko084 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I'm probably going to be building an overclock dual i9 rig at their release..

I'll let them crunch for a few days before I send the system out 

Then when his software supports cuda it will come back in for 4 of whatever is beefy video cards and I'll let those fold for a few days.

Going to be a monstrosity of a system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Well I'm probably going to be building an overclock dual i9 rig at their release..
> 
> I'll let them crunch for a few days before I send the system out
> 
> ...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 19, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Well I'm probably going to be building an overclock dual i9 rig at their release..
> 
> I'll let them crunch for a few days before I send the system out
> 
> ...



You might need more than a 1kw psu if they will all be under load 24/7 though right? I have never had a system with more than a 1kw psu.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 19, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
msgclb passes 3,000,000
WhiteLotus passes 150,000
dhoshaw passes 700,000
Chomes passes 800,000
neoreif passes 40,000
reefer86 passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
A Cheese Danish passed 80,000
Broom2455 passed 8,000
rsh5155 passed 6,000
adulaamin passed 4,000
Soylent Joe passed 9,000
odameyer passed 4,000
reefer86 passed 100


----------



## niko084 (Jan 19, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You might need more than a 1kw psu if they will all be under load 24/7 though right? I have never had a system with more than a 1kw psu.



It will get dual power supplies, it will also have a pretty massive water loop for everything.. It's going to be a disaster on my work bench just to get it all put together..

Just waiting on the i9's and that new EVGA dual 1336 board.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 19, 2010)

niko084 said:


> It will get dual power supplies, it will also have a pretty massive water loop for everything.. It's going to be a disaster on my work bench just to get it all put together..
> 
> Just waiting on the i9's and that new EVGA dual 1336 board.



Please take photos or even a basic worklog if it interests you. I have never seen such a high end system come together. Even just a few photos will give us something to stare at. 

Hardware Pr0n!!!


----------



## niko084 (Jan 19, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Please take photos or even a basic worklog if it interests you. I have never seen such a high end system come together. Even just a few photos will give us something to stare at.
> 
> Hardware Pr0n!!!



Oh I will trust me!

Every time I build something really crazy I take all sorts of pictures and practically write a review of all the parts used. More for personal history than anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Niko you better do a worklog


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2010)

TechPowerUp! passes 60,000,000 today


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2010)

Great job all..

The 0.03472% of the team total guy.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Great job all..
> 
> The 0.03472% of the team total guy.



We all start somewhere


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 20, 2010)

I should be passing 300,000 tonight .


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2010)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I should be passing 300,000 tonight .



Congratulations!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Great job everyone


----------



## bogmali (Jan 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 60,000,000*
Oily_17 passes 1,600,000
Jizzler passes 1,400,000
Duxx passes 500,000
Niko084 passes 350,000
Munki_TPU passes 60,000
rsh5155 passes 7,000
adulaamin passes 5,000
MStenholm passes 20,000
odameyer passes 7,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 650,000
Velvet Wafer passed 550,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,600,000
arrakis9 passed 60,000
etrigan420 passed 50,000
odameyer passed 5,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

woot woot 60 mil bitches!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

It was too late to be included in last night's update.....but I passed 550K (albeit just barely):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job ION, keep those milestones coming


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It was too late to be included in last night's update.....but I passed 550K (albeit just barely):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/550k.png



Hi Ion. Where did you find this information?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job ION, keep those milestones coming


I sure will, I'm shooting for at least 1 million by my b-day (late may)


mstenholm said:


> Hi Ion. Where did you find this information?


BOINCStats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

It's good to set goals, that way you have something to strive for.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's good to set goals, that way you have something to strive for.



Yep, that's my thought.  Unless my average goes down, I should have no issues, my current ETA to 1 million is about 2 weeks before my b-day, so maybe I should set a higher goal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Well why not, let's have you push a little harder and hit a larger milestone by your birthday.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It was too late to be included in last night's update.....but I passed 550K (albeit just barely):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/550k.png



Yeah same here. I passed 300K with the very last update last night.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Good Job to you as well Jon


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
T-Bob passes 600,000
kpresler passes 550,000
deathmore passes 300,000
t77snapshot passes 60,000
andy4fun2go passes 20,000
rsh5155 passes 8,000
odameyer passes 8,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 60,000,000
Supreme0verlord passed 300,000
Oily_17 passed 1,600,000
Jizzler passed 1,400,000
Duxx passed 500,000
Niko084 passed 350,000
Munki_TPU passed 60,000
rsh5155 passed 7,000
adulaamin passed 5,000
MStenholm passed 20,000
odameyer passed 7,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm pushing 10,000 every 2 weeks since I started crunching my Phenom 920! and that's only at 50% I'm in the process of building another dedicated cruncher which will be running a Phenom 9950, all I need is a motherboard for it. Does anyone want to help me out? I am currently trying to sell some things to get a board for it, but with no luck so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm pushing 10,000 every 2 weeks since I started crunching my Phenom 920! and that's only at 50% I'm in the process of building another dedicated cruncher which will be running a Phenom 9950, all I need is a motherboard for it. Does anyone want to help me out? I am currently trying to sell some things to get a board for it, but with no luck so far.



Sorry dude no board I can send your way here.  Post in the Crunchers helping crunchers thread, somebody might be able to help.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 950,000
HammerON passes 1,400,000
theonedub passes 600,000
BubbleBob passes 450,000
BarbaricSoul passes 50,000
Chomes passes 850,000
adulaamin passes 6,000
MStenholm passes 25,000
odameyer passes 9,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
T-Bob passed 600,000
kpresler passed 550,000
deathmore passed 300,000
t77snapshot passed 60,000
andy4fun2go passed 20,000
rsh5155 passed 8,000
odameyer passed 8,000


----------



## Kreij (Jan 23, 2010)

IT LIVES !!!

The RAM RMA came back, all the dust is blown out and the Quad is back up.

Crunch Crunch Crunch Crunch .....

Good job all, on the latest stones


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm bringing my Laptop back online (sometime tonight hopefully... windows update is taking forever 0_o), and my Thoroughbred will be ready to hit the ground running once I get that 512mb stick in there. Kuma's been busy doing other things for the past few days. Basically I'll be springing back up to my normal output plus a little more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> FordGT90Concept passes 950,000
> HammerON passes 1,400,000
> theonedub passes 600,000
> ...



congrats stoners 



Kreij said:


> IT LIVES !!!
> 
> The RAM RMA came back, all the dust is blown out and the Quad is back up.
> 
> ...





hat said:


> I'm bringing my Laptop back online (sometime tonight hopefully... windows update is taking forever 0_o), and my Thoroughbred will be ready to hit the ground running once I get that 512mb stick in there. Kuma's been busy doing other things for the past few days. Basically I'll be springing back up to my normal output plus a little more



Good job guys, we need all the crunching force we can have since a lot of our members are having downtime these last few days.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2010)

My numbers have been better thanks to overclocking my i7mini back to 3.8 GHz. I had it running at stock to test for stability at normal clocks and then added some cooling to the northbridge of the Asus Rampage ll Gene. As it has been running stable for a week and a half at 3.8 GHz; I am quite happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My numbers have been better thanks to overclocking my i7mini back to 3.8 GHz. I had it running at stock to test for stability at normal clocks and them added some cooling to the northbridge of the Asus Rampage ll Gene. As it has been running stable for a week and a half at 3.8 GHz; I am quite happy


Glad things got sorted out.  i7's are sooo powerful for crunching, I miss mine.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoa! Stones not posted yet, but man neoreif had an epic day today. Good going dude!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Whoa! Stones not posted yet, but man neoreif had an epic day today. Good going dude!



Thanks man! All credit and thanks goes to ERAzer! He offered me to have his AMD x4 620 rig to crunch under my name! Said that it could help me go to 100k faster and maybe earn my WCG Cruncher Badge too! He knows that its gonna be less points for him but still offered it! Hats off to you ERAzer my friend!


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
lucasweir passes 40,000
MrSemi passes 350,000
kebabi passes 50,000
solofly passes 60,000
neoreif passes 50,000
rsh5155 passes 9,000
(FIH) The Don passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 950,000
4x4n_TPU passed 700,000
HammerON passed 1,400,000
theonedub passed 600,000
BubbleBob passed 450,000
BarbaricSoul passed 50,000
Chomes passed 850,000
DaedalusHelios passed 450,000
adulaamin passed 6,000
MStenholm passed 25,000
odameyer passed 9,000
(FIH) The Don passed 100


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Thanks man! All credit and thanks goes to ERAzer! He offered me to have his AMD x4 620 rig to crunch under my name! Said that it could help me go to 100k faster and maybe earn my WCG Cruncher Badge too! He knows that its gonna be less points for him but still offered it! Hats off to you ERAzer my friend!



Here's to ERAzer then 

EDIT: And to all you stoners today too


----------



## neoreif (Jan 24, 2010)

To ERAzer for being a selfless fellow! To you KieX for being a dedicated cruncher! And to us all here in TPU's Crunching Team!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2010)

Woot I hit 20k this morning!! although i think it was after Bogmali posted the milestones around midnite


----------



## Kreij (Jan 24, 2010)

Good job AIG !! Soon you'll be at 2M !


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2010)

THNX Kreij.   I got my main rig crunching from midnite to 9 am while my other rig is 24/7.  I hope to be adding a 3rd comp b4 the summer.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm back up to my usual power I believe, I'm not going to be doing any OCing for now, and the X4 is set up and crunching away again


----------



## Kreij (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had my quad back running since Friday evening, but the numbers aren't showing up yet.
I should be back to my usual numbers as soon as everything catches up with itself.

My electric bill went up more than I expected, and I though "Is that from crunching?"
Then I realized we are running two lights and a bowl heater to keep water from freezing in our chicken coop.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2010)

I for one am glad that my electric bill is set every month at a fixed rate.  The only thing limiting me is my ISP which only allows 3 comps connected at a time.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 24, 2010)

I have noticed a slight increase in the electric bill after crunching, but at least I don't have to run the heater when I'm in the office during winter anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I have noticed a slight increase in the electric bill after crunching, but at least I don't have to run the heater when I'm in the office during winter anymore.



So at the end of the day you might even be saving electricity. 






GOOD JOB STONERS


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 25, 2010)

GOOD JOB STONERS  

Hey I resemble that comment


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
costinul_ala passes 3,000
AlienIsGOD passes 20,000
ERazerHead passes 500,000
NastyHabits passes 150,000
Soylent Joe passes 10,000
(FIH) The Don passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 40,000
MrSemi passed 350,000
kebabi passed 50,000
solofly passed 60,000
neoreif passed 50,000
rsh5155 passed 9,000
(FIH) The Don passed 500


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 25, 2010)

I hit 700k this morning    next step 800k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep up the good work Stan


----------



## ERazer (Jan 25, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I hit 700k this morning    next step 800k



nice bud  and we almost got same crunchers


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks ERazer    my amd x4 620 will be online within a few days still waiting for the thermaltake psu


----------



## Kreij (Jan 25, 2010)

Dang it !!  KieX is going to pass me soon. I need MO POWAH !!!!


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Dang it !!  KieX is going to pass me soon. I need MO POWAH !!!!



Hell I need MOAH POWAH! I got my sights on gettin into the top 100 of my country before my birthday (April). Currently #242 but quite a lot of people to overtake. 

EDIT: By comparisson Chomes is #23


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mikek1024 passes 50,000
stanhemi passes 700,000
Chomes passes 900,000
Threeflow passes 40,000
rsh5155 passes 10,000
adulaamin passes 7,000
MStenholm passes 30,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
costinul_ala passed 3,000
AlienIsGOD passed 20,000
ERazerHead passed 500,000
NastyHabits passed 150,000
Soylent Joe passed 10,000
(FIH) The Don passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 3,500,000
cliffinsperry passes 400,000
BraveSoul passes 40,000
Trigger911 passes 20,000
neoreif passes 60,000
reefer86 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
mikek1024 passed 50,000
stanhemi passed 700,000
Chomes passed 900,000
Threeflow passed 40,000
rsh5155 passed 10,000
adulaamin passed 7,000
MStenholm passed 30,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats to everybody, but special congrats to MetalRacer.  That's a big milestone buddy


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
paulieg passes 2,000,000
itsover65 passes 200,000
Munki_TPU passes 70,000
adulaamin passes 8,000
reefer86 passes 1,000
(FIH) The Don passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
4x4n_TPU passed 750,000
Wile E passed 200,000
KieX passed 150,000
(FIH) The Don passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats stoners and congrats to Paul for the 2million


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats stoners and congrats to Paul for the 2million



I didn't realize I was that close until last night.  My hope is that we will have several more members join the "2M club" this year, as we make our way to the top 25!!!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I didn't realize I was that close until last night.  My hope is that we will have several more members join the "2M club" this year* before the end of the world*, as we make our way to the top 25!!!



Okay, that little edit made it more likely for me !! 

'Grats on the 2M stone, Paulie 

Crunch on !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm looking forward to making the 2M club myself


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 25,000
HammerON passes 1,500,000
dhoshaw passes 750,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,700,000
arrakis9 passes 70,000
Threeflow passes 50,000
(FIH) The Don passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 2,000,000
itsover65 passed 200,000
Munki_TPU passed 70,000
adulaamin passed 8,000
reefer86 passed 1,000
(FIH) The Don passed 5,000


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2010)

Closer to 2 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job everyone


----------



## bogmali (Jan 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 700,000
EnergyFX passes 70,000
Niko084 passes 400,000
adulaamin passes 9,000
MStenholm passes 40,000
FIH The Don passes 8,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
AlienIsGOD passed 25,000
HammerON passed 1,500,000
dhoshaw passed 750,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,700,000
arrakis9 passed 70,000
Chomes passed 950,000
neoreif passed 70,000
Threeflow passed 50,000
FIH The Don passed 6,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
ashbocking joins from Team Honda Owners
fullinfusion joins as new


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
4x4n_TPU passes 800,000
kpresler passes 600,000
adulaamin passes 10,000
blkhogan passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
theonedub passed 650,000
Velvet Wafer passed 600,000
t77snapshot passed 70,000
DaedalusHelios passed 500,000
MStenholm passed 50,000
FIH The Don passed 10,000
blkhogan passed 500


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 2, 2010)

Reached 500,000 on my birthday. 

25 years young


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*
> theonedub passed 650,000
> Velvet Wafer passed 600,000
> t77snapshot passed 70,000
> ...



I passed 70,000 yesterday? Sweeeeet!



DaedalusHelios said:


> Reached 500,000 on my birthday.
> 
> 25 years young



Congrats on the half mil and happy birthday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Reached 500,000 on my birthday.
> 
> 25 years young



Congrats man, and happy b-day.  Even better excuse to celebrate now


----------



## Kreij (Feb 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Reached 500,000 on my birthday.
> 
> 25 years young



Happy birthday Daed. 
May you be blessed with many more years to come (hopefully while crunching).


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Happy birthday Daed.
> May you be blessed with many more years to come (hopefully while crunching).



My closest friend, has had her MS acting up really badly over the last year(she is only 23). I see the suffering and I feel as though I can do nothing to really help her. But WCG gives me a way to feel like I am doing something when it all seems so helpless.

I would like to thank everyone for being a part of not only our team, but our collective goal.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Reached 500,000 on my birthday.
> 
> 25 years young



Happy birthday Bro and Congrats on your Half Mil Points!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My closest friend, has had her MS acting up really badly over the last year(she is only 23). I see the suffering and I feel as though I can do nothing to really help her. But WCG gives me a way to feel like I am doing something when it all seems so helpless.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for being a part of not only our team, but our collective goal.



Your effort to help with WCG is noble, as is the effort of all the people who crunch for nothing more than wanting to help someone.

But you can do something even more important for your friend with MS. Be there when she needs someone. Don't pity her or feel you have to do anything more than be a real friend who is willing to listen.
Just be there. 

To all the crunchers ... Remember that while our computers are crunching, we can do more if we want to.


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Reached 500,000 on my birthday.
> 
> 25 years young



Congratulations! May you have many more in the future! (Birthdays and Points) 

P.D. Funnily enough I am gonna be reaching the same score around my birthday of the same age


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's a little story I would like to share with you Daed ...

I had a friend with MS who used crutches (the kind that wrap around the forearm) to be able to get around. For years he struggled. I asked him why he did not get a wheelchair, and his response was "I not a !@#$ cripple." I agreed with him. 

Finally it got to the point where he had to get a chair. He cruised around work at about 20 mph with a newfound freedom. He said, "I should have gotten this damn thing years ago."

A couple of years later, he started doing wheelchair races (in a regular stock chair). I told him to go out and get a racing chair. He said. "They're expensive". I said, "What else are you doing with you money, buying artificial legs?"

He gave me a strange look and two days later called me out into the parking lot to show me the new racing wheelchair he bought. As far as I know he still races to this day.

We would walk into work and when we got to the door I would stand there and say, "Open the door for me doorman." He would laugh and then started racing me to the door to see who would get to open it for the other. The first time I opened the door for him he said "I can do that".
I said "I know you can, now shut up and get in there."

We were talking to another work acquaintance about his racing and the person asked, "Do you were a helmet?" I stated, "What for? So he doesn't become a cripple?" The guy just about fell over and my friend turned to me and said "Hey that's my line!" (which it was, but I couldn't resist using it).

He was an excellent tech and a friend you could count on. I never pitied him or treated him like he was any different than anyone else ... because he wasn't.
He got good enough qualifying times to do the Boston Marathon several time. That's more than I can say for me.

Thanks for reading ... crunch on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

maybe I missed this earlier and my apologies, but what is MS?  Anyhow, that's a great little story kreij, shows that nothing in this world is impossible, you just have to set your own goals and dedicate to reaching them.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2010)

MS stands for Multiple Sclerosis. It's a chronic, many times disabling, central nervous system disease.
You can read more Here if you are so inclinded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Kreij said:


> MS stands for Multiple Sclerosis. It's a chronic, many times disabling, central nervous system disease.



oh ok, I knew what Multiple Sclerosis was, but didn't know it was referred to as MS.  Thanks.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, MS is not to be confused with MicroSoft which is a chronic, often disabling, Central Processing Unit nervous system disease.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, MS is not to be confused with MicroSoft which is a chronic, often disabling, Central Processing Unit nervous system disease.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 4,000,000
Mindweaver passes 2,500,000
jctuner passes 60,000
ERazerHead passes 550,000
Broom2455 passes 9,000
blkhogan passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
4x4n_TPU passed 800,000
kpresler passed 600,000
adulaamin passed 10,000
blkhogan passed 1,000


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, MS is not to be confused with MicroSoft which is a chronic, often disabling, Central Processing Unit nervous system disease.



 Truly quoteworthy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

great job stoners, and dusty is at 4million


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job Dusty !!! 

... and of course, good job to everyone else too.

Crunch on.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent job everyone, in particular MindWeaver and Dustyshiv!


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome stones gentelmen.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 350,000
arrakis9 passes 80,000
Chomes passes 1,000,000
MStenholm passes 60,000
blkhogan passes 3,000
D.Law passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 4,000,000
Mindweaver passed 2,500,000
jctuner passed 60,000
ERazerHead passed 550,000
Broom2455 passed 9,000
blkhogan passed 2,000

Grats to our newest millionaire


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats stoners 


Welcome aboard the team millionaire, we got booze, hot chicks and lots of crunchers    welcome to the party!


----------



## Chomes (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay 1,000,000   however I have some problems at the computers yet...


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

Chomes said:


> Yay 1,000,000   however I have some problems at the computers yet...



Felicidades paisano!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Chokes actually posted here.  Dude what do you have crunching man????

Anyways, great job and I hope you continue your great work!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 30,000
neoreif passes 80,000
D.Law passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 350,000
arrakis9 passed 80,000
Chomes passed 1,000,000
MStenholm passed 60,000
blkhogan passed 4,000
D.Law passed 3,000


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet!! the points keep on comin !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

congrats stoners


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 5, 2010)

I should have 1 more Phenom x4 online in the next day or so, waiting for some RAM from RMA.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 350,000
stanhemi passes 750,000
angelkiller passes 400,000
thebluebumblebee passes 150,000
FIH The Don passes 20,000
blkhogan passes 5,000
D.Law passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
AlienIsGOD passed 30,000
neoreif passed 80,000
D.Law passed 6,000


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 65,000,000*
4x4n_TPU passes 850,000
HammerON passes 1,600,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,800,000
solofly passes 70,000
DaedalusHelios passes 550,000
Niko084 passes 450,000
Greg1221 passes 40,000
KieX passes 200,000
blkhogan passes 7,000
D.Law passes 25,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 350,000
stanhemi passed 750,000
angelkiller passed 400,000
thebluebumblebee passed 150,000
FIH The Don passed 20,000
blkhogan passed 5,000
D.Law passed 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats to everyone, we are now over 65 million


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 1,200,000
Sapetto passes 100
T-Bob passes 650,000
twuersch passes 300,000
arrakis9 passes 90,000
BraveSoul passes 50,000
MStenholm passes 70,000
D.Law passes 30,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 65,000,000
4x4n_TPU passed 850,000
HammerON passed 1,600,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,800,000
solofly passed 70,000
DaedalusHelios passed 550,000
Niko084 passed 450,000
Greg1221 passed 40,000
KieX passed 200,000
blkhogan passed 7,000
D.Law passed 25,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Sapetto joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 1,200,000
> Sapetto passes 100
> T-Bob passes 650,000
> ...



woot woot, working my way up to 2 mil


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> woot woot, working my way up to 2 mil



Nice job CP, but I hope to beat you there


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job everyone. 

I should hit 200K in a day or so. W00t!
I'm still holding my slight lead over WhiteLotus. Take that WL 

Crunch on !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job bro, moving along nicely


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow i've not posted in awhile.. been really busy.. Figured i'd say Hey guys and great job! 



[Ion] said:


> Excellent job everyone, in particular MindWeaver and Dustyshiv!



Thanks brotha! and way to go Dustyshiv! 



bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *TechPowerUp! passes 65,000,000*
> 4x4n_TPU passes 850,000
> HammerON passes 1,600,000
> ...



Great Job everybody 65 million!   to 65 million more! 



bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 1,200,000
> Sapetto passes 100
> T-Bob passes 650,000
> ...



Moving right along Chicken Patty! Nice job! 

Welp i'm off to bed.. Long day tomorrow!   everybody!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2010)

Grats to the newest millionaire

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 1,000,000
lucasweir passes 50,000
onry passes 350,000
Sapetto passes 200
theonedub passes 700,000
etrigan420 passes 60,000
newtekie1 passes 25,000
FIH The Don passes 25,000
blkhogan passes 9,000
D.Law passes 40,000
Ptep passes 100
harakan passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,200,000
Sapetto passed 100
T-Bob passed 650,000
twuersch passed 300,000
arrakis9 passed 90,000
BraveSoul passed 50,000
MStenholm passed 70,000
D.Law passed 30,000
*
Members Joining Today**WELCOME*
Ptep joins as new
harakan joins as new


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats FordGT90Concept and to all of the other stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats FORD, welcome to the one mil club


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah ... I beat WhiteLotus to the 200K mark. 
I da man, I da man. 

Just teasing WL. We all win when crunching.
Great job all. Keep it up and Crunch on.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Oh yeah ... I beat WhiteLotus to the 200K mark.
> I da man, I da man.
> 
> Just teasing WL. We all win when crunching.
> Great job all. Keep it up and Crunch on.



You are Da Man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Oh yeah ... I beat WhiteLotus to the 200K mark.
> I da man, I da man.
> 
> Just teasing WL. We all win when crunching.
> Great job all. Keep it up and Crunch on.



Great job bro, you're a great asset to our team


----------



## bogmali (Feb 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Sapetto passes 500
ERazerHead passes 600,000
Kreij passes 200,000
Broom2455 passes 10,000
padveblo passes 3,000
D.Law passes 50,000
harakan passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 1,000,000
lucasweir passed 50,000
freaksavior passed 1,500,000
onry passed 350,000
Sapetto passed 200
theonedub passed 700,000
etrigan420 passed 60,000
newtekie1 passed 25,000
FIH The Don passed 25,000
blkhogan passed 10,000
D.Law passed 40,000
Ptep passed 100
harakan passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Sapetto passes 500
> ERazerHead passes 600,000
> Kreij passes 200,000
> ...



Great job stoners


----------



## Kreij (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job bro, you're a great asset to our team



I don't know about a great asset, but I can write pretty good motivational speaches. 



> Ptep passes 100


 

Now there's a great team asset. The steady addition of new team members.

Crunch on !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I don't know about a great asset, but I can write pretty good motivational speaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Grats to the newest millionaire
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> FordGT90Concept passes 1,000,000
> ...



Good Job Ford welcome to the millionaire's club! And everybody else great job as well! Theonedub and onry a million is around the corner! Keep up the good work!  



bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Sapetto passes 500
> ERazerHead passes 600,000
> Kreij passes 200,000
> ...



ERazerHead, Kreij, and the rest of the stoners great job!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
4x4n_TPU passes 900,000
VulcanBros passes 400,000
dhoshaw passes 800,000
arrakis9 passes 100,000
xBruce88x passes 20,000
Trigger911 passes 25,000
neoreif passes 90,000
Munki_TPU passes 80,000
Ptep passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Sapetto passed 500
ERazerHead passed 600,000
Kreij passed 200,000
Broom2455 passed 10,000
padveblo passed 3,000
D.Law passed 50,000
harakan passed 1,000


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Oh yeah ... I beat WhiteLotus to the 200K mark.
> I da man, I da man.
> 
> Just teasing WL. We all win when crunching.
> Great job all. Keep it up and Crunch on.



lucky sod, i hit it at some point yesterday.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got 193.5k right now. Closing in on 200k...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

hat said:


> I've got 193.5k right now. Closing in on 200k...



Good job dude, you'll be there in no time


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

hat said:


> I've got 193.5k right now. Closing in on 200k...



Congratulations!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

BubbleBob passes 500,000

MStenholm passes 80,000

rsh5155 passes 20,000

hayder.master passes 3,000

Sapetto passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*

3xploit passed 750,000
WhiteLotus passed 200,000
4x4n_TPU passed 900,000
VulcanBros passed 400,000
dhoshaw passed 800,000
t77snapshot passed 80,000
arrakis9 passed 100,000
xBruce88x passed 20,000
Trigger911 passed 25,000
neoreif passed 90,000
Munki_TPU passed 80,000
D.Law passed 60,000
Ptep passed 500


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> lucky sod, i hit it at some point yesterday.



Good job, WL !

Windows pulled an update and rebooted my rig yesterday, so you should be closing that small lead I have on you


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> BubbleBob passes 500,000
> 
> ...



your getting close to 100k, keep on keepin' on man !


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> your getting close to 100k, keep on keepin' on man !



I know!!! I can't wait to finally get my WCG badge on tpu.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I know!!! I can't wait to finally get my WCG badge on tpu.http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/wcg-1.jpg



Not a point requirement as far as I can tell. People with one third my points have the badge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Guys imma have another i7 up soon.  Expect more frequent milestones from me


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Not a point requirement as far as I can tell. People with one third my points have the badge.



I thought W1z said you are eligible when you get to 100,000 points?




Chicken Patty said:


> Guys imma have another i7 up soon.  Expect more frequent milestones from me



Awesome! the more the better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep it's gonna replace  my QX


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I thought W1z said you are eligible when you get to 100,000 points?




When I asked theonedub said.....



theonedub said:


> 100k BOINC or 700k WCG, crunch hard




So I am a little confused to be honest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When I asked theonedub said.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take your points WCG are divided by 7 to get bonic points


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take your points WCG are divided by 7 to get bonic points



Yeah I have heard that before. 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=DaedalusHelios

Have you played the new Bioshock 2? Gets laggy thanks to matchmaking. If the guy that was hosting quits it all goes to lobby. It has been frustrating me a little. 2K is so damn cheap.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Yeah I have heard that before.
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=DaedalusHelios
> 
> Have you played the new Bioshock 2? Gets laggy thanks to matchmaking. If the guy that was hosting quits it all goes to lobby. It has been frustrating me a little. 2K is so damn cheap.



nope haven't played the 2nd one yet. Haven't had the money to buy it things keep coming up.

btw i see that our rigs are a near match


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nope haven't played the 2nd one yet. Haven't had the money to buy it things keep coming up.
> 
> btw i see that our rigs are a near match



Are you saying that on points per hour of run time?

I have had stock Pentium D's in the past, and I currently have an E6400 stock chugging beside my 3 i7's. I just see my i7's getting warm when I OC them so they are all stock right now. 

I might get into folding as soon as I reach the 1mil milestone. If I want more pie I need another i7 as I am the smallest portion of the pie. I should figure out a cooler way to OC my i7's but work, college, and friends leave me with much less free time than usual.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Are you saying that on points per hour of run time?
> 
> I have had stock Pentium D's in the past, and I currently have an E6400 stock chugging beside my 3 i7's. I just see my i7's getting warm when I OC them so they are all stock right now.
> 
> I might get into folding as soon as I reach the 1mil milestone. If I want more pie I need another i7 as I am the smallest portion of the pie. I should figure out a cooler way to OC my i7's but work, college, and friends leave me with much less free time than usual.



I am saying rigs in the system specs are about the same..
I only have the i7
P4
E1500@3ghz
X2 4200@3.1ghz
PI X4 9500@2.2(part time very unreliable cruncher)


as for clocking the i7s keep voltage low set ram timings high and start upping the BLCK and make sure multy is set to 21


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> When I asked theonedub said.....
> 
> "100k BOINC or 700k WCG, crunch hard"
> 
> ...



Yeah, our Milestones are Bionic points, so 100k Milestone points will get you the signature badge. You should have your sig badge because your waaaay past 100k Right now I'm at: WCG- 566,244 and Bionic: 81,115 points.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, our Milestones are Bionic points, so 100k Milestone points will get you the signature badge. You should have your sig badge because your waaaay past 100k Right now I'm at: WCG- 566,244 and Bionic: 81,115 points.



Now I understand. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 12, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Now I understand. Thanks for the heads up.



No problem


Hey look! what are the odds?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> Hey look! what are the odds?
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Capture-1.jpg



You made it possible. 

I can't wait until its 666 666.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
sybeck2k passes 40,000
Velvet Wafer passes 650,000
Avarice302 passes 40,000
Chomes passes 1,100,000
DaedalusHelios passes 600,000
FIH The Don passes 30,000
D.Law passes 70,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
hayder.master passed 3,000
Sapetto passed 1,000
BubbleBob passed 500,000
rsh5155 passed 20,000
MStenholm passed 80,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats to the stoners


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You made it possible.
> 
> I can't wait until its 666 666.



its your birth number,eh? Number of the Animal?
aw god, do i see.... saaataaan?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Oily_17 passes 1,700,000
HammerON passes 1,700,000
A Cheese Danish passes 90,000
stanhemi passes 800,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 1,900,000
Azma666 passes 40,000
BarbaricSoul passes 60,000
blkhogan passes 20,000
D.Law passes 90,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 350,000
Nosada passed 400,000
Niko084 passed 500,000
D.Law passed 80,000
Ptep passed 1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

congrats stoners, we had three big stones in the house today


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
carlramsey passes 300,000
mx500torid passes 850,000
4x4n_TPU passes 950,000
JrRacinFan passes 200,000
deathmore passes 350,000
Munki_TPU passes 90,000
reefer86 passes 2,000
D.Law passes 100,000
mjkmike passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 1,700,000
HammerON passed 1,700,000
A Cheese Danish passed 90,000
stanhemi passed 800,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 1,900,000
Azma666 passed 40,000
BarbaricSoul passed 60,000
blkhogan passed 20,000
D.Law passed 90,000
*
Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
Black Panther joins as new
mjkmike joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

woohoo, tons of stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations everyone, and welcome Black Panther & mjkmike!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Sapetto passes 2,000
hat_tpu passes 200,000
KieX passes 250,000
neoreif passes 100,000
MStenholm passes 90,000
Ptep passes 2,000
harakan passes 2,000
Black Panther passes 200
mjkmike passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
carlramsey passed 300,000
mx500torid passed 850,000
4x4n_TPU passed 950,000
JrRacinFan passed 200,000
deathmore passed 350,000
Munki_TPU passed 90,000
reefer86 passed 2,000
D.Law passed 100,000
mjkmike passed 2,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

theonedub passes 750,000

DaedalusHelios passes 650,000

ERazerHead passes 650,000

kpresler passes 650,000

AlienIsGOD passes 40,000
rsh5155 passes 25,000
blkhogan passes 25,000
Black Panther passes 500
mjkmike passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*

Sapetto passed 2,000
hat_tpu passed 200,000
KieX passed 250,000
neoreif passed 100,000
MStenholm passed 90,000
Ptep passed 2,000
harakan passed 2,000
Black Panther passed 200
mjkmike passed 4,000

***Congrats on the big stones today


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh snap! We are neck and neck! 

[Ion] + DaedalusHelios + Erazerhead

Heck [Ion] lives a few cities over from me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

keep'em coming stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Oh snap! We are neck and neck!
> 
> [Ion] + DaedalusHelios + Erazerhead
> 
> Heck [Ion] lives a few cities over from me!



Congratulations!  Have you officially overtaken me now?  If not, it won't be long before you leave me in the dust I'm afraid
And where do you live?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!  Have you officially overtaken me now?  If not, it won't be long before you leave me in the dust I'm afraid
> And where do you live?



Greensboro. You are in Chapel Hill, Charlotte, or Raliegh? Those are my three guesses. 

Just don't say Siler city or Durham.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Greensboro. You are in Chapel Hill, Charlotte, or Raliegh? Those are my three guesses.
> 
> Just don't say Siler city or Durham.



lol


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Greensboro. You are in Chapel Hill, Charlotte, or Raliegh? Those are my three guesses.
> 
> Just don't say Siler city or Durham.



Chapel Hill, yep.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 18, 2010)

The only reason why I said, "Just don't say Siler city or Durham." is because the crime and poverty in those places is pretty bad. A friend of mine had his cousin get murdered in a drive-by shooting there in the late ninties. Of course that was over ten years ago when the economy was better in Durham. Who knows how it is now.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 18, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> [Ion] + DaedalusHelios + Erazerhead


I'm coming for you guys! 

Just waiting to rid of my few last e5200's and then I am going to start weeding out these crappy AMD chips that don't crunch worth a crap.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 100,000
FIH The Don passes 40,000
Black Panther passes 2,000
Radical_Edward passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
4x4n_TPU passed 1,000,000
Niko084 passed 550,000
BraveSoul passed 60,000
mjkmike passed 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats stoners   Another millionaire in da haus!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 21, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I'm coming for you guys!
> 
> Just waiting to rid of my few last e5200's and then I am going to start weeding out these crappy AMD chips that don't crunch worth a crap.



You must pass me in the pie first. 

BTW you are getting pie!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Sapetto passes 3,000
Chomes passes 1,200,000
andy4fun2go passes 25,000
odameyer passes 10,000
blkhogan passes 30,000
D.Law passes 150,000
Ptep passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 100,000
FIH The Don passed 40,000
Black Panther passed 2,000
Radical_Edward passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Sapetto passes 3,000
> Chomes passes 1,200,000
> andy4fun2go passes 25,000
> ...



Keep up the great work guys, you are doing great


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
3xploit passes 800,000
p_o_s_pc passes 450,000
HammerON passes 1,800,000
dhoshaw passes 850,000
GREASEMONKEY passes 2,000,000
t77snapshot passes 90,000
Black Panther passes 3,000
mjkmike passes 20,000
Radical_Edward passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Sapetto passed 3,000
Chomes passed 1,200,000
andy4fun2go passed 25,000
odameyer passed 10,000
blkhogan passed 30,000
D.Law passed 150,000
Ptep passed 4,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 23, 2010)

90,000  I am so close I can taste it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats guys 

T77, almost there bud


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

450k  I'm getting closer to a mill. btw CP i will have 12threads 24/7 soon but sadly 4 of them are dual cores(Pentium D and Athlon X2)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 450k  I'm getting closer to a mill. btw CP i will have 12threads 24/7 soon but sadly 4 of them are dual cores(Pentium D and Athlon X2)



That's awesome bro, the more the merrier.


Side note:  I just got Eyefinity setup.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome bro, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> Side note:  I just got Eyefinity setup.



I just noticed for the money i dropped on WCing i could have built a AII X4 cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just noticed for the money i dropped on WCing i could have built a AII X4 cruncher


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats to Greasemonkey joining the 2 million club!!!!



Chicken Patty said:


> That's awesome bro, the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> Side note:  I just got Eyefinity setup.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just noticed for the money i dropped on WCing i could have built a AII X4 cruncher



Well, hopefully the WCing will allow you to OC the i7 more, maybe 4+ghz?


----------



## niko084 (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just noticed for the money i dropped on WCing i could have built a AII X4 cruncher



AMD chips for some reason don't crunch as well as Intel...

I have a handful of Phenom2 duals and tri's that don't do quite as well as my e5300/e6300s.
i3's on the other hand from what I can find rip up some serious points.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2010)

niko084 said:


> *AMD chips for some reason don't crunch as well as Intel..*.
> 
> I have a handful of Phenom2 duals and tri's that don't do quite as well as my e5300/e6300s.
> i3's on the other hand from what I can find rip up some serious points.



I can't agree with this.  My X4 955 is putting out better PPD than my Q9400 ever did, admittedly it's 3.4ghz vs 2.8ghz, but still, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

niko084 said:


> AMD chips for some reason don't crunch as well as Intel...
> 
> I have a handful of Phenom2 duals and tri's that don't do quite as well as my e5300/e6300s.
> i3's on the other hand from what I can find rip up some serious points.



Like [Ion], don't agree with that either. My Q9550 and Chicken Patty's Phenom are doing pretty much the same PPD at 3.8GHz. There are always going to be small discrepencies because of environmental differences.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just about to say that Kiex, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 23, 2010)

niko084 said:


> AMD chips for some reason don't crunch as well as Intel...



In general it feels like AMD CPU's are a generation behind intel's since they are on par with LGA775 offerings, rather than the latest intel sockets. The thing that makes AMD still on par IMO is the fact that you save a good amount of money buying AMD motherboards. It is hard to find good full featured intel motherboards at AMD motherboard prices. If it wasn't for board partners keeping prices low, I would think the enthusiast market would buy less AMD chips.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Like [Ion], don't agree with that either. My Q9550 and Chicken Patty's Phenom are doing pretty much the same PPD at 3.8GHz. There are always going to be small discrepencies because of environmental differences.



I find that quite interesting..

Considering I have a Phenom 2 3.0ghz dual core on windows 7 x64 clean and it runs around 800PPD, whereas my e5200 @ 2.5ghz in another machine with a clean install of windows 7 x64 puts out about the same PPD.

I have to admit though my AMD Athlon 2 Tri-cores seem to be doing pretty good... Maybe something is up with my Phenom, I have been having issues with it blue screening under Windows 7 x64 but from what I can find its a common issue with the mobo that's in it.

Been a long time since I have seriously screwed around with AMD stuff...
Like the socket 754 days long time.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 24, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It is hard to find good full featured intel motherboards at AMD motherboard prices. If it wasn't for board partners keeping prices low, I would think the enthusiast market would buy less AMD chips.



Agreed... I am in the market to replace me Q9550 here and keep looking at AMD but they just don't have anything that would really be an upgrade... So I think I'm going i7 860.

I have been loving to build AMD systems for people again though, I like giving them business someone has to keep Nvidia and Intel in check. Although lately ATI has been giving it to Nvidia pretty hard without any lube.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 24, 2010)

Quite some time since I looked last in here 
Saw my last milestone was 300k.
I hope I can get to at least 450k before I have to put crunching on ice for five months.


----------



## KieX (Feb 24, 2010)

Before anything else, I wanna say *congrats to MetalRacer for that WHOPPING Milestone* he got today! 

For benefit of whoever was follwing this:


niko084 said:


> I find that quite interesting..
> 
> Considering I have a Phenom 2 3.0ghz dual core on windows 7 x64 clean and it runs around 800PPD, whereas my e5200 @ 2.5ghz in another machine with a clean install of windows 7 x64 puts out about the same PPD.
> 
> ...



Lot of variables affect your PPD. The other day I crunched for CP as a gift on his Crunchiversary, and found out a few things. Here's a screenie of the devices that day.






Phenom and C2Q at same speed pretty much the same. But notice how that 3.2GHz cruncher isn't far off either. That's because that is a dedicated cruncher, whereas the other gets used for games and whatnot. Also, from experience my Q9550 can do 2800PPD on a good day, big difference. 

What I also found quite interesting is that when I wasn't crunching under my username there was still a backlog of over 1000PPD. So as you can see the validation process itself can be a big factor.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Quite some time since I looked last in here
> Saw my last milestone was 300k.
> I hope I can get to at least 450k before I have to put crunching on ice for five months.



Why are you going to have to stop?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 4,000,000
Duxx passes 550,000
jctuner passes 70,000
T-Bob passes 700,000
DaedalusHelios passes 700,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 70,000,000*
Supreme0verlord passed 400,000
3xploit passed 800,000
p_o_s_pc passed 450,000
BundyR passed 250,000
HammerON passed 1,800,000
dhoshaw passed 850,000
GREASEMONKEY passed 2,000,000
t77snapshot passed 90,000
Black Panther passed 3,000
mjkmike passed 20,000
Radical_Edward passed 500


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats all,and many Congrats MetalRacer.Awsome CRunCHin


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 24, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 4,000,000
> Duxx passes 550,000
> jctuner passes 70,000
> ...




Great job MetalRacer!   also, a great job too all of tpu for there hard work in crunching over 70,000,000 points!   

EDIT: Wow, I hate I missed these "GREASEMONKEY passes 2,000,000" great job! and I see 4x4n passed 1,000,000! great job!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> What I also found quite interesting is that when I wasn't crunching under my username there was still a backlog of over 1000PPD. So as you can see the validation process itself can be a big factor.



I can understand all that, I took an average of points gained over a period of about 20 days, non of the systems even have monitors hooked up to them, or keyboards or mice they are not touched for anything, 24/7 crunchers 

Not sure, I'll look into it a bit more, watch the scores a bit longer, check logs, take a gander, I know some pieces do not yield as good of points either.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why are you going to have to stop?



Because I'll serve in the military. And I can't let the PC run unsupervised/unmonitored for five months. I'll let it run when I'm on vacation occasionally.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Not sure, I'll look into it a bit more, watch the scores a bit longer, check logs, take a gander, I know some pieces do not yield as good of points either.



For people following this...

Turns out my Phenom II 3.0 dual core has been having some issues and is having errors on some work here... Looks like the board doesn't like the ram so much, so I kicked it down a notch and popped the voltage up a bit, also unlocked the other 2 cores, see what she does now 

Looked good OCCT for an hour stable.

Maybe now she will really kick out the points been running around *800PPD*, also notched up a e5200 *1000'ish PPD* and two of my Athlon 2 x3s *1500ish PPD* here a bit, should yield some more points. 

I'm comin for muh pie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job niko.  Every bit counts


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2010)

niko084 said:


> For people following this...
> 
> Turns out my Phenom II 3.0 dual core has been having some issues and is having errors on some work here... Looks like the board doesn't like the ram so much, so I kicked it down a notch and popped the voltage up a bit, also unlocked the other 2 cores, see what she does now
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Should be here for your next milestone in no time now!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
theonedub passes 800,000
FIH The Don passes 50,000
Black Panther passes 5,000
fundayjinx passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
Velvet Wafer passed 700,000
etrigan420 passed 70,000
rsh5155 passed 30,000
reefer86 passed 3,000
D.Law passed 200,000
Black Panther passed 4,000
mjkmike passed 25,000
Zithe passed 200

*Members Leaving Today*
RAMMIE departed to Missouri State University HAPPY TRAILS Mike


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Because I'll serve in the military. And I can't let the PC run unsupervised/unmonitored for five months. I'll let it run when I'm on vacation occasionally.



nonsense. VNC over a free dynamic DNS service like http://www.dyndns.com/ 

I VNC into my main rig from my iPhone from work all the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## bogmali (Feb 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today *
stanhemi passes 850,000 
itsover65 passes 250,000 
Niko084 passes 600,000 
Ptep passes 5,000 
Black Panther passes 6,000 
mjkmike passes 30,000 
fundayjinx passes 1,000 

*Milestones Yesterday* 
theonedub passed 800,000 
toast2004 passed 50,000 
FIH The Don passed 50,000 
Black Panther passed 5,000 
fundayjinx passed 500

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
toast2004 joins as new


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today *
blkhogan passes 40,000 
Zithe passes 500 


*Milestones Yesterday *
xBruce88x passed 25,000 
D.Law passed 250,000 
Black Panther passed 7,000 
Radical_Edward passed 1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job everyone, keep it up. Welcome to the team toast2004.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2010)

I would like to congratulate the team on passing 500 million points today.  This is truly an incredible milestone; one that makes me proud to be part of this incredible team!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
angelkiller passes 450,000
solofly passes 80,000
BraveSoul passes 70,000
toast2004 passes 60,000
blkhogan passes 40,000
Zithe passes 500
fundayjinx passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
xBruce88x passed 25,000
D.Law passed 250,000
Black Panther passed 7,000
Radical_Edward passed 1,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

GOod job stoners.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 50,000
Black Panther passes 8,000

*
Milestones Yesterday*
angelkiller passed 450,000 
solofly passed 80,000
BraveSoul passed 70,000
KieX passed 300,000 
toast2004 passed 60,000
blkhogan passed 40,000
Zithe passed 500 
fundayjinx passed 2,000

Well, awesome work everyone, I'm still @ baby-steps  always aiming for pie though....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

BP, you are moving along nicely.   Little by little you'll be up in the standings


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 1, 2010)

sweet 50k!!!  alright now excitemet over,time to crunch again.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations Alien!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Here we come 75 millon.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 50,000
Delta6326 passes 200
Black Panther passes 8,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
angelkiller passed 450,000
solofly passed 80,000
BraveSoul passed 70,000
KieX passed 300,000
toast2004 passed 60,000
blkhogan passed 40,000
Zithe passed 500
fundayjinx passed 2,000

*Members Joining Today*WELCOME
Delta6326 joins as new
p_borobot joins as new
XZero450 joins as new


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 1,300,000 
Chomes passes 1,300,000 
Black Panther passes 9,000
p_borobot passes 100
XZero450 passes 100
*
Milestones Yesterday*
AlienIsGOD passed 50,000 
Delta6326 passed 200
kpresler passed 700,000 
D.Law passed 300,000 
Ptep passed 6,000
Black Panther passed 8,000

Big Cheers to Capn' Crunch and Chomes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

I almost caught up to chomes with the morning update but he blew me away with the last updte he got which was 4K 

good job buddy, keep it up


----------



## Chomes (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I almost caught up to chomes with the morning update but he blew me away with the last updte he got which was 4K
> 
> good job buddy, keep it up



Hahah 4k it's not that much! where are at the same spot 1.300.000 so more or less its the same  , 

Keep chrunching 
BTW I think daily points are going down (maybe  something with the WUS), or it's just an impression.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Chomes said:


> Hahah 4k it's not that much! where are at the same spot 1.300.000 so more or less its the same  ,
> 
> Keep chrunching
> BTW I think daily points are going down (maybe  something with the WUS), or it's just an impression.



For one update it is 

Yeah The WU's had some issues lately.  So numbers seem a bit inconsistent.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Chomes said:


> Hahah 4k it's not that much! where are at the same spot 1.300.000 so more or less its the same  ,
> 
> Keep chrunching
> BTW I think daily points are going down (maybe  something with the WUS), or it's just an impression.



What are you crunching on?  That's a lot of points that you are turning in


----------



## Chomes (Mar 3, 2010)

Well there are some computers...
1  Q9550@ 3'4Ghz around 14 hours a day
22 e8400 @ 3Ghz  around 16 hours a day during week, 24 hours at weekend
And today added
A Q9300@ 3 Ghz 24 hours a day.
Maybe I can add some more  but don't think any of them at full time or maybe yes ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a heck of a farm chomes 

you have an office or something?


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2010)

Chomes said:


> 1  Q9550@ 3'4Ghz around 14 hours a day
> *22* e8400 @ 3Ghz  around 16 hours a day during week, 24 hours at weekend
> And today added
> A Q9300@ 3 Ghz 24 hours a day.



Amazing! 

----

Hey guys I had a small question about crunching on the laptop - I don't run it daily like the other pc's. Does that risk having work on it being lost, or would work done on the laptop be automatically continued by the other 4 computers?


----------



## Chomes (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes and energy bill it's quite expensive... I need some eco low power pcs.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Amazing!
> 
> ----
> 
> Hey guys I had a small question about crunching on the laptop - I don't run it daily like the other pc's. Does that risk having work on it being lost, or would work done on the laptop be automatically continued by the other 4 computers?



WUs have a deadline, typically 10 days.  If you don't get the WUs done and submitted within 10 days, you won't get points for them.  For this reason, I suggest you set the work buffer shorter than on the other computers that are on more.  So, for the computers that are on at least 10-12 hours a day, a work buffer of 3 days is good, but depending on how much the laptop is on, a 1 day buffer might be more appropriate


----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2010)

Chomes said:


> Yes and energy bill it's quite expensive... I need some eco low power pcs.



What's the price of kW/h in spain atm? Are you with Fenosa? Just curious for when I move back


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2010)

Chomes said:


> Well there are some computers...
> 1  Q9550@ 3'4Ghz around 14 hours a day
> 22 e8400 @ 3Ghz  around 16 hours a day during week, 24 hours at weekend
> And today added
> ...



 Nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

I just realized that I passed 700k points


----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just realized that I passed 700k points



Congrats!


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just realized that I passed 700k points



Great! I would be mighty proud if it were me!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Great! I would be mighty proud if it were me!



Thanks!  I'm sure you'll be here at some point, dedication and consistent output are far more important than high output for brief periods of time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job ION, almost a millionaire


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job ION, almost a millionaire



Thanks!
Over 2/3 of the way there now, current ETA is May 27th until I'm a millionaire.  Must...push....harder.  I can't miss my b-day for my 1 million point milestone.  Completely unacceptable 
Hopefully once I get the E6550 back online, things will start looking better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill shoot you a pm soon.


----------



## Chomes (Mar 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> What's the price of kW/h in spain atm? Are you with Fenosa? Just curious for when I move back



I have electricity with Gas Natural, cause if the provide gas and elecrticity is cheaper.

The exact price for Kw/h is 0'115450€


----------



## bogmali (Mar 4, 2010)

Please update this thread as I am away from my PC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Please update this thread as I am away from my PC



Will do 


*Milestones Today*
Delta6326 passes 1,000
kebabi passes 60,000
ERazerHead passes 700,000 
newtekie1 passes 30,000
Wile E passes 250,000
Trigger911 passes 30,000
Greg1221 passes 50,000
odameyer passes 20,000
toast2004 passes 70,000
Black Panther passes 10,000
XZero450 passes 2,000
bpgt64 passes 1,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,300,000
BubbleBob passed 550,000
Chomes passed 1,300,000
DaedalusHelios passed 750,000
Black Panther passed 9,000
mjkmike passed 40,000
p_borobot passed 100
fundayjinx passed 3,000
XZero450 passed 1,000

*Members Joining Today*
bpgt64 joins as new 

good job stoners.  Welcome to the team bpgt64, enjoy your stay buddy.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 5, 2010)

*Welcome bpgt64! * It's awesome you joined yesterday and already passed 5,000 


*
Milestones Today *
WhiteLotus passes 250,000 
Delta6326 passes 3,000 
Radical_Edward passes 2,000 
bpgt64 passes 5,000 


*Milestones Yesterday *
Delta6326 passed 2,000 
Kreij passed 250,000 
Niko084 passed 650,000 
D.Law passed 350,000 
fundayjinx passed 4,000 
XZero450 passed 4,000 
bpgt64 passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy crap thts crazy


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh sweet didnt know we had this thread woot im on it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Go into the WCG subforum and check out the WCG Essentials thread.  It's stickied.  Good stuff in there


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go into the WCG subforum and check out the WCG Essentials thread.  It's stickied.  Good stuff in there



Thanks dude, I tried to make it as complete as possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Very well done ION


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 5, 2010)

Threw my i7 920 4.2ghz and my 4.0 ghz E8400 at it


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today:*

dhoshaw passes 900,000 
WhiteLotus passes 250,000 
t77snapshot passes 100,000  

blkhogan passes 50,000
mjkmike passes 50,000
xBruce88x passes 30,000 
 XZero450 passes 6,000 
bpgt64 passes 5,000
Delta6326 passes 4,000
Radical_Edward passes 2,000
xrealm20 passes 1,000
p_borobot passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*

Niko084 passed 650,000
D.Law passed 350,000
Kreij passed 250,000
fundayjinx passed 4,000
XZero450 passed 4,000
bpgt64 passed 3,000
Delta6326 passed 2,000

*Congrats Stoners


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrat's Stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2010)

I've finally reached my big milestone! Now where is W1z....I want my sig badge?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I've finally reached my big milestone! Now where is W1z....I want my sig badge?



WCG should have the million notations for those big dogs out there. I have not reached that milestone and it is sadly a ways off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I've finally reached my big milestone! Now where is W1z....I want my sig badge?



dude, got to user CP and enter your WCG name there under options.   It shows automatically.

User CP > Edit Options > looked under misc. options.

***CONGRATS BY THE WAY ***


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, got to user CP and enter your WCG name there under options.   It shows automatically.
> 
> User CP > Edit Options > looked under misc. options.
> 
> ***CONGRATS BY THE WAY ***



Wow I didn't know it was that easy I thought W1z had to approve your pionts, or does it somehow know already that you are eligible?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I didn't know it was that easy I thought W1z had to approve your pionts, or does it somehow know already that you are eligible?



I think it checks against your stats page ate Free-DC or BOINCstats


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

how much do we need to get that sweet WCG Cruncher?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I didn't know it was that easy I thought W1z had to approve your pionts, or does it somehow know already that you are eligible?



  Naw, like ION said, it checks against your stats.



Delta6326 said:


> how much do we need to get that sweet WCG Cruncher?



700,000 WCG points
100,000 BOINC points.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

dang thats going to take some time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> dang thats going to take some time



it gets really funny, when you start to wait for the first million 
i will reach the one year mark soon, and i still am no millionaire


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> dang thats going to take some time



That's what I said too....just don't think about it when months go by and before you know it, boom! the big milestone that gets you the badge. Then again my 2 Phenom's helped me get here a lot faster. now I just gotta wait to reach 1,000,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's what I said too....just don't think about it when months go by and before you know it, boom! the big milestone that gets you the badge. Then again my 2 Phenom's helped me get here a lot faster. now I just gotta wait to reach 1,000,000



1mil comes rather quick.  It's all about consistency.  If you are consistent you get there quicker than you think.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today *
theblaznee passed 40,000 
HammerON passed 1,900,000 
theonedub passed 850,000 
Delta6326 passed 6,000 
odameyer passed 25,000 
FIH The Don passed 60,000 
D.Law passed 400,000 
Ptep passed 7,000 
xrealm20 passed 6,000
XZero450 passed 7,000 
bpgt64 passed 7,000

Almost to 2 million
Good job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> *Milestones Today *
> theblaznee passed 40,000
> HammerON passed 1,900,000
> theonedub passed 850,000
> ...



Grats stoners    Good going hammer, almost there buddy


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
aCid888* passes 70,000
twuersch passes 350,000
kpresler passes 750,000
Azma666 passes 50,000
Niko084 passes 700,000
rsh5155 passes 40,000
xrealm20 passes 20,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 850,000
Delta6326 passed 8,000
DaedalusHelios passed 800,000
D.Law passed 450,000
Ptep passed 8,000
mjkmike passed 60,000
Zithe passed 1,000
XZero450 passed 10,000
bpgt64 passed 10,000

Awesome guys! So many large numbers!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

75% there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 75% there


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming up on 60k points!! As being a stoner of another nature i completely forgot about running in advanced mode and self updating your WU.  I think im going to keep on top of that from now on. 

BTW I sooo love PVT's work on my avatar


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 10, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Coming up on 60k points!! As being a stoner of another nature i completely forgot about running in advanced mode and self updating your WU.  I think im going to keep on top of that from now on.
> 
> BTW I sooo love PVT's work on my avatar



dont smoke too much kaya!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Coming up on 60k points!! As being a stoner of another nature i completely forgot about running in advanced mode and self updating your WU.  I think im going to keep on top of that from now on.
> 
> BTW I sooo love PVT's work on my avatar



Dude, that's an absolutely incredible avvy!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 11, 2010)

@ AlienIsGOD 





> If a midget works for you, do you pay him under the table...?





I just have to tell ya bud,every time i come across one of your post's ^makes me laugh every time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 11, 2010)

I aim to amuse GM lol.  Time for a change tho


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Buck_Nasty passes 950,000
mjkmike passes 70,000
(more)

*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 450,000
AlienIsGOD passed 60,000
adulaamin passed 20,000
FIH The Don passed 70,000
Black Panther passed 20,000
Radical_Edward passed 4,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I've finally reached my big milestone! Now where is W1z....I want my sig badge?



Good Job bro!



Black Panther said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Buck_Nasty passes 950,000
> mjkmike passes 70,000
> (more)
> ...



 Buck's almost at a million! Great job!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2010)

75 MIL for team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> 75 MIL for team


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 13, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> 75 MIL for team



We kick ass!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2010)

75 Million is Sweet

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passed 75,000,000 
King Wookie passed 300,000
HammerON passed 2,000,000
T-Bob passed 750,000
sybeck2k passed 50,000
solofly passed 90,000
toast2004 passed 90,000
blkhogan passed 70,000
D.Law passed 550,000
p_borobot passed 500
fundayjinx passed 7,000
bpgt64 passed 25,000
BazookaJoe passed 1,000


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 14, 2010)

Some awesome numbers up there!

HammerON, you just passed TWO MILLION!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

100mil isnt that far away lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> 75 Million is Sweet
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passed 75,000,000
> ...



HammerON passed 2,000,000  Nice job bro! and Great job to the rest of the stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> 75 Million is Sweet
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passed 75,000,000
> ...



Great job to everyone.


Hammer, amazing job bro, now with the 4th i7, you should be at 3 million in no time


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I've finally reached my big milestone! Now where is W1z....I want my sig badge?





> Mindweaver;1804568]Good Job bro!



Thanks Mindweaver

What is the next milestone when you reach 100,000?


----------



## KieX (Mar 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks Mindweaver
> 
> What is the next milestone when you reach 100,000?



Milestones will be every 50,000 points for you now. So 150,000.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2010)

800K 
WCG Stats


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I just passed 100k in BOINC 
Yes, I am still crunching away on my laptop


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*
GilbertQC passed 300,000 
theonedub passed 900,000 
Delta6326 passed 9,000
kpresler passed 800,000 
etrigan420 passed 80,000
Niko084 passed 750,000 
D.Law passed 600,000 
Ptep passed 10,000
Radical_Edward passed 5,000
fundayjinx passed 8,000
bpgt64 passed 30,000
BazookaJoe passed 3,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

hope i'll reach 100k before this month is over,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

Good job stoners.

Big congrats to ION though   almost there buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Job stoners!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today
Mindweaver passes 3,000,000
Nosada passes 450,000
dhoshaw passes 950,000
thebluebumblebee passes 200,000
BraveSoul passes 90,000
Munki_TPU passes 150,000
FIH The Don passes 80,000
D.Law passes 650,000
Zithe passes 2,000
bpgt64 passes 40,000
BazookaJoe passes 6,000*

good job guys and 80k for me,


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> *Milestones Today
> Mindweaver passes 3,000,000
> Nosada passes 450,000
> dhoshaw passes 950,000
> ...



Congrat's all..............Happy 3,000,000 Mindweaver 

Also congrats to the bluebumblebee,and thanks for sticken with the TPU team even after the contest.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

holy moly, didnt see that

though i saw 300000

but yeah, grats


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> *Milestones Today
> Mindweaver passes 3,000,000
> Nosada passes 450,000
> dhoshaw passes 950,000
> ...



Congrats to all the stoners, def. an impressive milestone Mind 


Don, keep up the great work man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Congrat's all..............Happy 3,000,000 Mindweaver
> 
> Also congrats to the bluebumblebee,and thanks for sticken with the TPU team even after the contest.





(FIH) The Don said:


> holy moly, didnt see that
> 
> though i saw 300000
> 
> but yeah, grats





Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to all the stoners, def. an impressive milestone Mind
> 
> 
> Don, keep up the great work man.



Thanks Brotha's! Here's to 3 million more!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Brotha's! Here's to 3 million more!



Holy crap! 3 million?  That is some serious dedication!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Holy crap! 3 million?  That is some serious dedication!



It gets there before you know it Paul, I'm almost at 1.5 Million.  Never had more than 14 threads crunching at once.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 19, 2010)

hit 70k while i was sleepin....nice!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the fact that one can change the world when one sleeps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats alien   love your avvy and the quote in your signature 

@ Mike
that's a very good way to think of crunching.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> the quote in your signature :laugh



 that's a good one Alien!


----------



## bogmali (Mar 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 4,500,000
kpresler passes 850,000
DaedalusHelios passes 850,000
bpgt64 passes 80,000
larrymachine passes 2,000
*
Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 600,000
adulaamin passed 25,000
FIH The Don passed 90,000
XZero450 passed 40,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
option350z joins as new


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah we have been lagg'in on the Milestones lately:shadedshu but congrats to the big stones today!

Welcome to the team option350z!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome option 


great milestones up there on the list


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome option
> 
> 
> great milestones up there on the list



BIG Stoners! Congrats all!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations MetalRacer!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2010)

I hit 80k today


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations!
In no time you'll have that sweet WCG sig badge


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2010)

I average 1150 PPD so i figure about 15-17 more days...depends on the day, some i get close to 2k, but not very often


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

Up the Q9450 to 90% CPU usage and you'll get close to 2k/day out of it alone


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2010)

I....can't   Thats the rig I play all my games on and im usually playing WoW 12-15 hours a day.  Ima upgrade the A2 X2 to an A2 X4 soon tho (my g/f's rig, used for Facebook and Email hence the high usage )


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know how WoW is with BOINC, but I leave WCG running while I play games (mainly older games, but still, I see no change in FPS). Couldn't you at least up it to ~90% overnight or whatever?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

I can be crunching at 40% and still game at pretty good settings. Plays COD4 alright, anything older seems to play ok. With newer games like BFBC2.... no way in hell. Ive tried. It no workie.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I can be crunching at 40% and still game at pretty good settings. Plays COD4 alright, anything older seems to play ok. With newer games like BFBC2.... no way in hell. Ive tried. It no workie.



Really? Worked fine for me. I've forgotten to pause WCG numerous times before firing up BC2, and frames never really changed. Do you run WCG at an elevated priority or something?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Really? Worked fine for me. I've forgotten to pause WCG numerous times before firing up BC2, and frames never really changed. Do you run WCG at an elevated priority or something?


I've heard that before. For some reason it kills my FPS badly. Hmmm... maybe I should look into why. 
Dont have anything set to an elevated priority, that I know of. Will have to check some settings.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mmaakk passes 450,000
AlienIsGOD passes 80,000
solofly passes 100,000
Wile E passes 300,000
BazookaJoe passes 20,000
larrymachine passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Oily_17 passed 1,800,000
MetalRacer passed 4,500,000
kpresler passed 850,000
DaedalusHelios passed 850,000
D.Law passed 850,000
bpgt64 passed 80,000
larrymachine passed 2,000


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations stoners!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy crap!!!! It's about time I hit another milestone. lol


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Holy crap!!!! It's about time I hit another milestone. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

1- Congrats to all stoners

2- Not sure how it is with the different rigs and setups, but I can crunch at 100% and play Crysis maxed out without an issue.  Over 20FPS in Crysis.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 500,000
hayder.master passes 4,000
VulcanBros passes 450,000
dhoshaw passes 1,000,000
mosheen passes 150,000
Chomes passes 1,600,000
Greg1221 passes 60,000
D.Law passes 900,000
Black Panther passes 40,000
tobe passes 200

*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 900,000
snipermonkey2 passed 70,000
KieX passed 450,000
MStenholm passed 250,000
Radical_Edward passed 8,000
fundayjinx passed 10,000
XZero450 passed 50,000
bpgt64 passed 90,000

*Members Joining Today* *WELCOME*
tobe joins as new


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome tobe.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dhoshaw passes 1,000,000



Congrats on a million  Save me a seat in the millionaire club


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

grats to all stoners


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Congrats on a million  Save me a seat in the millionaire club



Plenty of room, just come on over.


----------



## hat (Mar 30, 2010)

I just hit 250k this morning


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Supreme0verlord passes 500,000
> hayder.master passes 4,000
> VulcanBros passes 450,000
> ...



 Thats a lot of Stoners,  congrats all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Supreme0verlord passes 500,000
> hayder.master passes 4,000
> VulcanBros passes 450,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners!!! 

Kickass dhoshaw! 1 million mark!


----------



## hat (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1- Congrats to all stoners
> 
> 2- Not sure how it is with the different rigs and setups, but I can crunch at 100% and play Crysis maxed out without an issue.  Over 20FPS in Crysis.



Yeah, I never shut WCG down. I never have any issues in anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, I never shut WCG down. I never have any issues in anything.



Yep, Crysis runs perfectly fine while crunching full blast.


----------



## hat (Mar 31, 2010)

I havn't played much Crysis since installing WCG, but I play plenty of other intensive games like STALKER...

Odd feeling... I used to OC soley to get more performance out of my games, but now it means so much more running WCG... I wouldn't feel complete without it anymore, heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

hat said:


> I havn't played much Crysis since installing WCG, but I play plenty of other intensive games like STALKER...
> 
> Odd feeling... I used to OC soley to get more performance out of my games, but now it means so much more running WCG... I wouldn't feel complete without it anymore, heh



I have played a few games as well.  NFS Shift, GRID, Stalker none slow down with WCG


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have played a few games as well.  NFS Shift, GRID, Stalker none slow down with WCG



Same here, I have to disable Collatz Conjecture (GPU) while gaming, but WCG stays at 100%, regardless of what I'm doing


----------



## hat (Mar 31, 2010)

How do you use the gpu with wcg? My GPU is unused since I stopped folding, but I wouldn't mind giving wcg a try...


----------



## ERazer (Mar 31, 2010)

TPU HIT 80Mil mark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

hat said:


> How do you use the gpu with wcg? My GPU is unused since I stopped folding, but I wouldn't mind giving wcg a try...




I believe it's with GPU Grid, the points don't count towards WCG team neither.  It's a seperate points system.


ERazer said:


> TPU HIT 80Mil mark



  Amazing job team!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> TPU HIT 80Mil mark



Way to go Team


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

TechPowerUp! passes 80,000,000

GREASEMONKEY passes 2,500,000
hat_tpu passes 250,000

etrigan420 passes 90,000
andy4fun2go passes 30,000
BazookaJoe passes 25,000
sneddenraj passes 20,000
Radical_Edward passes 9,000
larrymachine passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*

Supreme0verlord passed 500,000
hayder.master passed 4,000
aCid888* passed 90,000
VulcanBros passed 450,000
dhoshaw passed 1,000,000
mosheen passed 150,000
Chomes passed 1,600,000
Greg1221 passed 60,000
D.Law passed 900,000
Black Panther passed 40,000
tobe passed 200


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> TechPowerUp! passes 80,000,000
> 
> ...



Great Job Team!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2010)

Milestones Today 4-3-2010
paulieg passes 2,500,000 

theonedub passes 1,000,000  Way to go Millionaire!

kpresler passes 900,000 You're almost there brother! 

newtekie1 passes 40,000

Niko084 passes 850,000 Great job Niko!

FIH The Don passes 100,000 Your moving right up brother keep it coming!

Radical_Edward passes 10,000 
XZero450 passes 70,000
BazookaJoe passes 30,000
tobe passes 500



Great job every body!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

uh yeah and i got my badge finally haha


----------



## theonedub (Apr 3, 2010)

I have reached my goal of a  million points.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uh yeah and i got my badge finally haha



Right on! Congrats Bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Milestones Today 4-3-2010
> 
> Radical_Edward passes 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


>



little by little the points rack up


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, need to get more rigs up....

But sadly I have no money. Need to find a new job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, need to get more rigs up....
> 
> But sadly I have no money. Need to find a new job.



I'm just working on other things now, if not I would have some serious crunching power.  Sucks I'm not rich


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

well we all would  love to have a ton of rigs running, but not all of us have unlimited funds, 
so you go get a new job, and take your time, then you can think about getting another cruncher


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2010)

Everybody is doing a really good job! Remember 1 rig is a lot better than 0 rigs crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Everybody is doing a really good job! Remember 1 rig is a lot better than 0 rigs crunching!



...and 0 is better than -1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have normally 1 rig crunching. Sometimes my GF's laptop. (Read as, every other night or so.)


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and 0 is better than -1



lol true!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
D.Law passes 1,000,000
amdguy passes 200,000
blkhogan passes 150,000

larrymachine passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
paulieg passed 2,500,000
theonedub passed 1,000,000
kpresler passed 900,000
newtekie1 passed 40,000
Niko084 passed 850,000
FIH The Don passed 100,000
Radical_Edward passed 10,000
XZero450 passed 70,000
BazookaJoe passed 30,000
tobe passed 500

Congrats to the stoners, special congrats to D. Law for the big mil stone!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> D.Law passes 1,000,000
> amdguy passes 200,000
> blkhogan passes 150,000
> ...



Good job and welcome to the millionaires club


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2010)

Passed 90k a few mins ago


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

Velvet Wafer passes 850,000
AlienIsGOD passes 90,000
jctuner passes 90,000
XZero450 passes 80,000

*Milestones Yesterday* 
amdguy passed 200,000
blkhogan passed 150,000
D.Law passed 1,000,000
larrymachine passed 6,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> D.Law passes 1,000,000
> amdguy passes 200,000
> blkhogan passes 150,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners! 

Kickass D.Law! You're really turning out the numbers! 



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> Velvet Wafer passes 850,000
> AlienIsGOD passes 90,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners!  

Velvet Wafer Kickass bro keep it coming!


----------



## D.Law (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes 1 mil in 2 months... trying to hit 2 mil in 3.5 months... gotta crunch harder  


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

U got no idea we have been wandering whose this dude putting up big numbers


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 300,000
larrymachine passes 7,000
Zithe passes 3,000
tobe passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*

Velvet Wafer passed 850,000
AlienIsGOD passed 90,000
jctuner passed 90,000
XZero450 passed 80,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chomes passes 1,700,000
ERazerHead passes 900,000

Black Panther passes 50,000
larrymachine passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
D.Law passed 1,100,000
p_o_s_pc passed 650,000
caesarb2h passed 450,000
King Wookie passed 350,000
aCid888* passed 100,000

XZero450 passed 90,000
snipermonkey2 passed 80,000
Trigger911 passed 50,000

*********************
*Big stones!!! Congrats everyone*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

good job everyone


----------



## Chomes (Apr 8, 2010)

2 millions almost there , come on i want it now


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2010)

Patience is the key. In good time all things will come to those who wait~
What bullshit, I want it now and I want it quick


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok soo sometime today/tonite i will hit 100k points.  forgive me but....how do u enable the WCG Cruncher in ur sig?  I read it somewhere on TPU before but I cant for the life of me find it!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 10, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ok soo sometime today/tonite i will hit 100k points.  forgive me but....how do u enable the WCG Cruncher in ur sig?  I read it somewhere on TPU before but I cant for the life of me find it!!!



Click on "User CP" then click "Edit Options", scroll down to Misc. Options and enter your name here-(see pic)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

user cp/edit options/ bottom page,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ok soo sometime today/tonite i will hit 100k points.  forgive me but....how do u enable the WCG Cruncher in ur sig?  I read it somewhere on TPU before but I cant for the life of me find it!!!



Congrats dude, big milestone for you


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2010)

Woot! 100K !!! Now that I got my badge, I can crunch in peace...  LOL.  Anywho, heres to many more points amd much research being done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Woot! 100K !!! Now that I got my badge, I can crunch in peace...  LOL.  Anywho, heres to many more points amd much research being done



  Keep on crunchin'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 100,000
HammerON passes 2,500,000
deathmore passes 450,000
rsh5155 passes 60,000
larrymachine passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
D.Law passed 1,200,000
Ptep passed 20,000
mjkmike passed 150,000



Great job stoners, keep'em coming


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

D.law is crazy, was it 1 mil last week? 

and good job team


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

Should hit 100,000 sometime tonight. Awesome!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> AlienIsGOD passes 100,000
> HammerON passes 2,500,000
> deathmore passes 450,000
> ...



Congrats STONER's 
Pushin some nice #'s HammerOn


----------



## D.Law (Apr 13, 2010)

Milestones Today
neoreif passes 150,000 
kennyman23 passes 500 

Milestones Yesterday
vaidas40 passed 200,000 
El_Mayo passed 3,000 
blkhogan passed 200,000 
D.Law passed 1,300,000 
kennyman23 passed 200 

looks like i'll be having chicken patty burger for supper tomorrow night!!! 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

D.Law said:


> Milestones Today
> neoreif passes 150,000
> kennyman23 passes 500
> 
> ...



Leave me a piece


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 13, 2010)

never


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
neoreif passes 150,000

Greg1221 passes 70,000
kennyman23 passes 1,000
Taz100420 passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
D.Law passed 1,300,000
vaidas40 passed 200,000
blkhogan passed 200,000
El_Mayo passed 3,000
kennyman23 passed 200

*Members Joining Today*

Taz100420 joins as new

Congrats stonerz and Welcome to the team Taz!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

Well ION, less than 5k away buddy.  Let's give a warm welcome to ION to the Millionaires Club.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well ION, less than 5k away buddy.  Let's give a warm welcome to ION to the Millionaires Club.



Thanks a ton, hopefully I'll be at 1mil tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks a ton, hopefully I'll be at 1mil tomorrow



def.  My rig has tons of work to finish and validate.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

meh, i wanna be a millionaire too

guess that will take some time huh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh, i wanna be a millionaire too
> 
> guess that will take some time huh



Nobody is born a millionaire in WCG, you'll be there before you know it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

meh, within a year or so i hope

but things will get faster very soon i can tell you that much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh, within a year or so i hope
> 
> but things will get faster very soon i can tell you that much



I like the sound of that


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes we all need MOAR POWAH!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS?




HOLY SHIT IT IS!!!!!
1 MILLION! 

(Sorry, I'm a bit excited  )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

gratz with the million


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gratz with the million



Thanks bro, you'll be there before you know it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

mmmh,  most likely within this year is done.

will be ordering a 785g board next month and a pII x6 in may so that will speed things up a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmh,  most likely within this year is done.
> 
> will be ordering a 785g board next month and a pII x6 in may so that will speed things up a bit



May I suggest the Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H (or the DDR3 version)?
I've been pretty happy with mine, it was $65 from Newegg, it OCs decently (3.8ghz on my X4 955, temps permitting), has full support for all Phenom IIs, Athlon IIs, etc, ACC for core unlocking, etc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

i was considering a gigabyte board yes, but since it will be the primary gaming rig im also considering a 890 board, so i have the chance to do crossfire etc, 

but i will have to think about it
but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm very happy to see you a millionaire ION


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Ion and welcme to the Millionaire Club


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IS THIS WHAT I THINK IT IS?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100416/wcg.png
> HOLY SHIT IT IS!!!!!
> 1 MILLION!
> ...



Great Job on the Million mark ION!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

To everyone who has congratulated me for the 1mill points, thank you!  I am very proud to have a team that will do this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 85,000,000  
FordGT90Concept passes 1,200,000 
cliffinsperry passes 500,000
kpresler passes 1,000,000 
Velvet Wafer passes 900,000 Almost there buddy 
snipermonkey2 passes 90,000
ERazerHead passes 950,000 almost there as well.
D.Law passes 1,400,000 
garyinhere passes 2,000
Nick259 passes 500
kennyman23 passes 2,000
(more)

Milestones Yesterday
etrigan420 passed 100,000
Niko084 passed 950,000
xrealm20 passed 60,000
garyinhere passed 1,000
Taz100420 passed 1,000
(more)


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 85,000,000

D.Law passes 1,400,000
FordGT90Concept passes 1,200,000
kpresler passes 1,000,000
ERazerHead passes 950,000
Velvet Wafer passes 900,000
cliffinsperry passes 500,000

snipermonkey2 passes 90,000
garyinhere passes 2,000
kennyman23 passes 2,000
Nick259 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
etrigan420 passed 100,000
Niko084 passed 950,000
xrealm20 passed 60,000
garyinhere passed 1,000
Taz100420 passed 1,000

*I would like give a special congrats to ION for joining the millionaires club! good job bro!* ....and congrats to the rest of the big stones! everyone is doing an amazing job!



EDIT: well I guess CP posted the stones while I was typing them in oh well.....DOUBLE STONES!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passes 85,000,000
> 
> D.Law passes 1,400,000
> ...



DOUBLE STONES FTW!   Your post is more enthusiastic though LOL


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> DOUBLE STONES FTW!   Your post is more enthusiastic though LOL



I was always afraid that would happen sometime Oh well double congrats  to everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I was always afraid that would happen sometime Oh well double congrats  to everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 700,000
garyinhere passes 3,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 85,000,000
carlramsey passed 350,000
FordGT90Concept passed 1,200,000
cliffinsperry passed 500,000
kpresler passed 1,000,000
Velvet Wafer passed 900,000
snipermonkey2 passed 90,000
ERazerHead passed 950,000
KieX passed 550,000
D.Law passed 1,400,000
garyinhere passed 2,000
Nick259 passed 500
kennyman23 passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> p_o_s_pc passes 700,000
> garyinhere passes 3,000
> 
> ...



Congrats to all stoners and to Team TPU for the 85 mil   Keep going guys, we are doing great.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
D.Law passes 1,500,000
T-Bob passes 900,000
XZero450 passes 150,000

lucasweir passes 70,000
BazookaJoe passes 60,000
garyinhere passes 6,000
Taz100420 passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,400,000
Supreme0verlord passed 550,000
Nosada passed 500,000

Broom2455 passed 20,000
garyinhere passed 5,000
Nick259 passed 1,000
rabsur passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

Grats stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent work everyone (D.Law especially!)

T-Bob, you'll be at 1mil before you know it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

Dlaw will be at 2 mil quickly!


----------



## D.Law (Apr 20, 2010)

Not really. I am gonna take it slow myself since I had a full serving of chicken patty burger last week  

Anyway to speed things up a little for p_o_s_pc, I have switched over my i7's (4 in a matter of fact) over to him so that he can hit 1 mil in 2 weeks. He just might have some cherry pie this week. I know he had a piece yesterday. 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher # 1 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #2 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #4 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #5 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #6 - C2Q 9450 | Crucher #7 - C2Q 9400 |

*Crunchers On Loan [COL]*
Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #4 - i7-870 |

Total Threads - 80


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, now im envious!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for rubbing that in my face dlaw 

Tim is gonna kick all of our asses this week or two


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, p_o_s will be on everyone's threat list for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, p_o_s will be on everyone's threat list for the next 2 weeks!



Indeed, he's going to be putting out some good numbers once dlaws added rigs get up to speed


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dhoshaw passes 1,100,000
Duxx passes 600,000

sybeck2k passes 60,000
Black Panther passes 60,000
garyinhere passes 7,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
lucasweir passed 70,000
T-Bob passed 900,000
D.Law passed 1,500,000
XZero450 passed 150,000
BazookaJoe passed 60,000
garyinhere passed 6,000
Taz100420 passed 2,000

Congrats to all the 4/20 stonerz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, p_o_s will be on everyone's threat list for the next 2 weeks!





t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dhoshaw passes 1,100,000
> Duxx passes 600,000
> 
> ...



 Congrats to all of you "stoners"


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to all of you "stoners"



?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to all of you "stoners"





[Ion] said:


> ?



I don't get it?  what better time to congrat the (mile) stoners then on April 20th


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol...Herbalism milestone FTW


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I don't get it?  what better time to congrat the (mile) stoners then on April 20th





AlienIsGOD said:


> Lol...Herbalism milestone FTW



Aha, _now_ I get it.  A quick Google search and all makes sense


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Saved by google


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,000,000
angelkiller passes 550,000
MrSemi passes 400,000
Wile E passes 350,000
blkhogan passes 250,000

captainskyhawk passes 90,000
newtekie1 passes 50,000
garyinhere passes 9,000
kennyman23 passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Duxx passed 600,000
dhoshaw passed 1,100,000
sybeck2k passed 60,000
Black Panther passed 60,000
garyinhere passed 7,000

-----------------------------------
Niko084 is now in the millionaires club! nice work to everyone else!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 750,000
caesarb2h passes 500,000
garyinhere passes 10,000
kennyman23 passes 4,000
Taz100420 passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MrSemi passed 400,000
captainskyhawk passed 90,000
angelkiller passed 550,000
newtekie1 passed 50,000
Niko084 passed 1,000,000
Wile E passed 350,000
blkhogan passed 250,000
garyinhere passed 9,000
kennyman23 passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Tim is going to be crushing those milestones with the help of D.Law, he almost got cherry pie yesterday


----------



## ERazer (Apr 24, 2010)

woot finally got 1 mill


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot finally got 1 mill



Congratulations ERazer!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

Grats ERazer

phew i have a loooong way hahaXD


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chomes passes 1,900,000
ERazerHead passes 1,000,000
onry passes 450,000
jctuner passes 100,000
El_Mayo passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
caesarb2h passed 500,000
p_o_s_pc passed 750,000
garyinhere passed 10,000
kennyman23 passed 4,000
Taz100420 passed 3,000

----------------------------------------
Special congrats to ERazerHead! you are now in the Millionaires Club  Chomes is almost at a big 2 mil Keep it up guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

been getting alot of millionaires lately


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

im also only 70000 points away from millionaire status!


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2010)

What's the next step after 250k?

I think we should have a list added to the origional post with all the milestones


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my WGC badge...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

are you on 100000 points? it has to be for TPU i think to be able to get a badge?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

hat said:


> What's the next step after 250k?
> 
> I think we should have a list added to the origional post with all the milestones



Every 50k until 1mil, every 100k after that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you on 100000 points? it has to be for TPU i think to be able to get a badge?









Is that enough?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

oh boy, you need 700000 of those points


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh boy, you need 700000 of those points





I'll just go be sad in a corner now....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

dont be sad bro, i was like that too in the beginning 

every single effort is usefull. dont you ever doubt that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont be sad bro, i was like that too in the beginning
> 
> every single effort is usefull. dont you ever doubt that



Yeah, but I didn't realize the whole points difference.... :shadedshu

Someone send me money to build more crunchers, or give me one of theirs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

guess i could crunch for you for a few weeks if you'd like me too, but its not gonna be at 100% 24/7

more like 90% 12-16 hours a day, how about that?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

Naw dude, don't worry about it. I'll catch up. I'm hopefully going to have a second desktop built here in not too long crunching as much as this rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

well, the offer is standing at any time if you should need it

have something special planned?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but I didn't realize the whole points difference.... :shadedshu
> 
> Someone send me money to build more crunchers, or give me one of theirs.



There are two different points systems, it's as confusing as hell but here's the summary:
The WCG website uses it's own points, each point there is worth 1/7 of a point as reported by BOINCStats, Free-DC, or the BOINC manager.  These are known as WCG points.  The points that BOINC reports are known as BOINC points.  The milestones here are BOINC milestones


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

Building a set up for my better half, it's going to be pretty obvious it belongs to a girl, but it'll be a good rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

oh well let the girls have some fun


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah... there's two types of points for this... there's the WCG points, points that are credited by the WCG project itself, and BOINC points, points that are credited by the people who run BOINC, the software that host the WCG projects, and many others too. We go by BOINC points here; WCG points can be converted (roughly) into BOINC points by dividing by 7.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh well let the girls have some fun



Going to be building it in this case... She's an artist, and I'm pretty sure she has some artwork planned for this little case. Plus, it'll almost always be crunching at 100% like my current rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

ERazer said:


> woot finally got 1 mill



Great job bro   Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Going to be building it in this case... She's an artist, and I'm pretty sure she has some artwork planned for this little case. Plus, it'll almost always be crunching at 100% like my current rig.



I just somehow knew it was gonna be a pink case. lol. I think it's cool.


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2010)

This could take some time, and some of my wise wit, but I may be able to convince my aunt to run WCG on her machine (sporting my old 7750BE, heh). I am very worried about her electrical system. Before I got to it, she had a computer, monitor (CRT tube type), speakers, printer, cable modem, tv, tv cable box, and dvd player all running off a _light extension cord_ (a power tap with the ground prong pulled off was employed) like the type seen below:







Since I was charged with building a new computer, I noticed this mess and was horrified, and I had her get a better extension cord. Now she has a heavy duty extension cord (unfortunately, some raggidy old dirty chewed up thing that was used outside, and has the ground pin missing) going to the power tap (again, ground pin missing...) supporting the pc, monitor (now a lcd), speakers, printer, and tv. The other extension cord is powering the modem, router (got one to set up a network) and the dvd player.

My plan is to have her get a decent extension cord like the one she has now, but, new, not chewed up and with the ground pin, and get a surge protector with >=9 outlets. After that's all done, which will probably take a while, I'll try to talk to her into running WCG again.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just somehow knew it was gonna be a pink case. lol. I think it's cool.



She's going thru a pink stage right now with her art... I don't know what else to say. She wanted a pink case, and I looked around for one and she liked that one. 

I kinda like it to be honest. But I'm going to have to paint the inside of it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> She's going thru a pink stage right now with her art... I don't know what else to say. She wanted a pink case, and I looked around for one and she liked that one.
> 
> I kinda like it to be honest. But I'm going to have to paint the inside of it.



lol. I like her art, it's awesome. Clearly an anime fan.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 24, 2010)

She is, as am I, as you can tell from my username.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep. Bebop is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

hat said:


> This could take some time, and some of my wise wit, but I may be able to convince my aunt to run WCG on her machine (sporting my old 7750BE, heh). I am very worried about her electrical system. Before I got to it, she had a computer, monitor (CRT tube type), speakers, printer, cable modem, tv, tv cable box, and dvd player all running off a _light extension cord_ (a power tap with the ground prong pulled off was employed) like the type seen below:
> 
> http://www.homemate.cn/images/yuns/extension cord5.jpg
> 
> ...



EEK!  I run my laptop on an extension cord like that, but I run my desktop on a heavy-duty cord.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim is going to be crushing those milestones with the help of D.Law, he almost got cherry pie yesterday



now that i got my i7 back crunching 3.9ghz again i should be getting cherry pie or really close to it.The last few days its mostly just been D.law's power because of the WCing i have been working on..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> now that i got my i7 back crunching 3.9ghz again i should be getting cherry pie or really close to it.The last few days its mostly just been D.law's power because of the WCing i have been working on..



You got it today


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2010)

My quest to break top 100 for the team is complete (pos. #83), now onto being the top Canadian on the team LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My quest to break top 100 for the team is complete (pos. #83), now onto being the top Canadian on the team LOL



Good job


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My quest to break top 100 for the team is complete (pos. #83), *now onto being the top Canadian on the team* LOL



How are you doing in this regard?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

Ptep passes 25,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
D.Law passed 1,600,000
p_o_s_pc passed 800,000
Trigger911 passed 70,000
BazookaJoe passed 70,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 2,000

-----------------------------------------------------
I dont believe I have ever seen just 1 milestone before It's better then nothing Congrats stonerz!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 26, 2010)

@ The Alien. Great job breaking out of the 101, but top Cannuk is 3xploit at number 20.
He/She is putting up good numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the 800k points Tim!


----------



## KieX (Apr 26, 2010)

Seems like there was one of those last hour updates yesterday, so it wasn't a single Milestone:

*
Milestones Yesterday*
Buck_Nasty passed 1,000,000 
theonedub passed 1,100,000 
KieX passed 600,000 
Ptep passed 25,000

Buck_Nasty joins the millionaire's club!  theonedub gets BIG numbers! 
I'll be cheeky and say keep the red carpet ready, it'll take a while but I'll join that club this summer! 



(Sorry guys I don't normally post these so I picked colors at random)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

What do I see?
I see what looks suspiciously like 1mill WUs turned in for the team!





Excellent work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What do I see?
> I see what looks suspiciously like 1mill WUs turned in for the team!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/wcg.png
> Excellent work everyone!



one million results is a lot   Good job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 5,000,000   
p_o_s_pc passes 850,000 
rsh5155 passes 70,000
MStenholm passes 350,000
mjkmike passes 200,000
Radical_Edward passes 20,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 3,000
kennyman23 passes 6,000
Taz100420 passes 5,000
(more)

*Milestones Yesterday*
Buck_Nasty passed 1,000,000 Welcome to the millionaires club buck 
theonedub passed 1,100,000 
KieX passed 600,000 
Ptep passed 25,000
(more)



BIG CONGRATS TO METAL RACER FOR THE AMAZING FIVE MILLION FREAKIN' POINTS


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations MetalRacer!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 5,000,000
> p_o_s_pc passes 850,000
> rsh5155 passes 70,000
> ...



Awsome Metalracer.
The big 5 mill mark is my goal set for 1 year of crunching.I've got a little over 2 more to go.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys I certainly appreciate your support.

5 million in one year was also my goal and I just missed it by 8 days.

Heres to the next 5 mil.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks guys I certainly appreciate your support.
> 
> 5 million in one year was also my goal and I just missed it by 8 days.
> 
> Heres to the next 5 mil.



WOW, only one year?   I missed that part.  Geez now that's what I call a "MILESTONE"


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,100,000
BarbaricSoul passes 70,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
MetalRacer passed 5,000,000
p_o_s_pc passed 850,000
rsh5155 passed 70,000
MStenholm passed 350,000
mjkmike passed 200,000
Radical_Edward passed 20,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 3,000
kennyman23 passed 6,000
Taz100420 passed 5,000

*Members Joining Today*

xvi_tech.kyle joins as new
onepost joins as new

----------------------------------------
Congrats to everyone! 

_Welcome to the team xvi_tech and onepost_


----------



## HammerON (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 5,000,000
> p_o_s_pc passes 850,000
> rsh5155 passes 70,000
> ...



Wow Metal that is freak'n awesome

Welcome to the Millionaires Club Buck


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats stoners and a warm welcome to the new guys


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 5,000,000
> p_o_s_pc passes 850,000
> rsh5155 passes 70,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners!   

MetalRacer passed 5mil! That's kick ass brother!  



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Niko084 passes 1,100,000
> BarbaricSoul passes 70,000
> 
> ...




Great Job Stoners! 

Niko084 Kickass stone! 

*@Team and Team Captain Chicken Patty

I've been really busy!.. Sorry, for not getting on as much. I'll try harder and if i missed any stoners then Great Job.. lol *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Great Job Stoners!
> 
> MetalRacer passed 5mil! That's kick ass brother!
> 
> ...



We know you are still around brotha, no worries.  I had to take some time off not long ago too so it's all good


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Mindweaver passes 3,500,000
Velvet Wafer passes 950,000
kennyman23 passes 7,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,000
onepost passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 900,000
blkhogan passed 300,000
garyinhere passed 20,000
Taz100420 passed 6,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 500
onepost passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

grats to all the stoners


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 30, 2010)

@ POS PC...900K, closing in on that 1 million mark.  GRATS!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Mindweaver passes 3,500,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 950,000
> kennyman23 passes 7,000
> ...



Mindweaver 
Way to go Velvet


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations Mindweaver and Velvet Wafer!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Mindweaver
> Way to go Velvet





[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Mindweaver and Velvet Wafer!



Thanks guys! now the million is only a small step!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
D.Law passes 1,700,000
King Wookie passes 400,000
Giggla passes 90,000
BazookaJoe passes 80,000
garyinhere passes 25,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 3,500,000
Velvet Wafer passed 950,000
kennyman23 passed 7,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 1,000
onepost passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

Congrats stoners 

D.Law, you've done a heck of a job in such short time bro


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2010)

Way to go D.Law

Good job to all the stoners


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Mindweaver passes 3,500,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 950,000
> kennyman23 passes 7,000
> ...



Thanks Brotha! and Great Job Stoners!  

Velvet Wafer brotha your all most there!  



Chicken Patty said:


> grats to all the stoners



Thanks Captain! 



HammerON said:


> Mindweaver
> Way to go Velvet



Thanks Brotha! I hope to get close to your output one day!  



[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Mindweaver and Velvet Wafer!



Thanks brotha!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> D.Law passes 1,700,000
> King Wookie passes 400,000
> Giggla passes 90,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners! 

Kickass D.Law! Your smoken a trail!  
Kickass King Wookie!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
GREASEMONKEY passes 3,000,000
XZero450 passes 200,000
ObSo13337 passes 20,000
larrymachine passes 20,000
Taz100420 passes 7,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 3,000
onepost passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 950,000
Trigger911 passed 80,000
neoreif passed 200,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 4,000
onepost passed 3,000


*Members Joining Today*
m0nt3 joins as new

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Congrats to GREASEMONKEY for the huge stone! Welcome to the team m0nt3! congrats to all the other stones.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
DaedalusHelios passes 950,000
T-Bob passes 950,000
VulkanBros_TPU passes 500,000
xrealm20 passes 70,000
Black Panther passes 70,000
garyinhere passes 30,000
onepost passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
GREASEMONKEY passed 3,000,000
ObSo13337 passed 20,000
XZero450 passed 200,000
larrymachine passed 20,000
kennyman23 passed 9,000
Taz100420 passed 7,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 3,000
onepost passed 5,000
m0nt3 passed 100

Yeah! go team TPU go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations t77!  You're almost a millionaire!



Whaaaaaaaaa? I WISH


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa? I WISH



Sorry 
I wasn't paying attention, I saw that DaedalusHelios was at 950k and thought that it was you


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry
> I wasn't paying attention, I saw that DaedalusHelios was at 950k and thought that it was you



Yeah that's what I figured  I thought maybe you were thinking of T-bob and mixed up casue of the "t"


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah that's what I figured  I thought maybe you were thinking of T-bob and mixed up casue of the "t"



I have no idea  
But that's perfectly likely


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 90,000,000
HammerON passes 3,000,000
KieX passes 650,000
Trigger911 passes 90,000
kennyman23 passes 10,000
Taz100420 passes 8,000
onepost passes 7,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 150,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 500,000
T-Bob passed 950,000
DaedalusHelios passed 950,000
xrealm20 passed 70,000
Black Panther passed 70,000
garyinhere passed 30,000
onepost passed 6,000


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2010)

There was a milestone tonight that can best be illustrated by a pie chart...







Congratulations Mindweaver for moving up to 3rd.
I see 4th won't be safe for very long.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> There was a milestone tonight that can best be illustrated by a pie chart...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/WCG 2010-05-04-1-Mindweaver.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah and congrats to HammerON for his huge stone and a piece of the pie!


----------



## KieX (May 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passes 90,000,000



 Whoa! That number is huge! That is one hell of a contribution to this project! Awesome output team! 

Also congrats to HammerOn on the 3 Million  And of course, congrats to all other stoners!


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

My numbers are going to be way down as I switch 3 rigs to the Chimp Challange thingy~

Let's help those folders out if you already are not doing so


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My numbers are going to be way down as I switch 3 rigs to the Chimp Challange thingy~
> 
> Let's help those folders out if you already are not doing so



Congratulations Hammer!  I'm also going to be down in production, I'm switching the main rig over to F@H for now, but I should still be able to maintain at least 2.5k PPD for WCG


----------



## KieX (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My numbers are going to be way down as I switch 3 rigs to the Chimp Challange thingy~
> 
> Let's help those folders out if you already are not doing so



I got my GPU's on there for about 13K PPD.. WCG needs the CPU's too though, so I'd only switch mine over if the extra push is needed later


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> I got my GPU's on there for about 13K PPD.. WCG needs the CPU's too though, so I'd only switch mine over if the extra push is needed later



As I've said, ChimPowerUp gets my GPUs as long as it takes us to get 20 million...I'll switch over my X4 955 for a bit, although I'm not sure how long I'll do so (as WCG matters more to me)


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Okay so I have two i7 920's crunching and three folding (or Chimping)
Hope this contest gets over soon so I can get them back to crunching. Man was setting up the folding shit a mess!!!


----------



## ERazer (May 5, 2010)

need to set up mine when i get home


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay so I have two i7 920's crunching and three folding (or Chimping)
> Hope this contest gets over soon so I can get them back to crunching. Man was setting up the folding shit a mess!!!



This one of the things that I hate most about FAH, there are different clients for everything and they're all more complicated to set up.  If they moved to BOINC, I might switch, but not the way things are now


----------



## niko084 (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay so I have two i7 920's crunching and three folding (or Chimping)
> Hope this contest gets over soon so I can get them back to crunching. Man was setting up the folding shit a mess!!!



It is, I did the same for a bit played with it, and decided it was entirely too much work, so I just leave my graphics cards running F@H, up to a 9800GT, 2 GTS250's and a GT240


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chomes passes 2,000,000
D.Law passes 1,800,000
3xploit passes 1,100,000
stanhemi passes 950,000
BazookaJoe passes 90,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 90,000,000
HammerON passed 3,000,000
Trigger911 passed 90,000
KieX passed 650,000
kennyman23 passed 10,000
Taz100420 passed 8,000
onepost passed 7,000


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chomes passes 2,000,000
> D.Law passes 1,800,000
> 3xploit passes 1,100,000
> ...



Nice job stoners

3 milliionaires in the house


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 1,000,000
BarbaricSoul passes 80,000
Radical_Edward passes 25,000
onepost passes 8,000
m0nt3 passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 1,100,000
stanhemi passed 950,000
Chomes passed 2,000,000
D.Law passed 1,800,000
BazookaJoe passed 90,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 4,000

----------------------------------------
 p_o_s_pc is now in the millionaires club! Congrats too you bro


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the Millionaires club p_o_s


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the millionaires club Tim, bout time


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2010)

Congrats p_o_s!


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

Great to see the p_o_s made the mill, next stan


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 5,000,000
Supreme0verlord passes 600,000
blkhogan passes 350,000
mjkmike passes 250,000
Azma666 passes 80,000
Taz100420 passes 9,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 4,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 1,000,000
BarbaricSoul passed 80,000
Radical_Edward passed 25,000
onepost passed 8,000
m0nt3 passed 200

-----------------------------------------
Holy crap Huge congrats to dusty


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Congrats to all stoners, specially Shiv for that super impressive milestone.  Great job bro, you are an amazing asset to this team Shiv, we hope to have you aboard forever bro 



Stan will be at 1 million very very soon


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 5,000,000
> Supreme0verlord passes 600,000
> blkhogan passes 350,000
> ...



Many congrats all! 

Dusty


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> GREASEMONKEY passes 3,000,000
> XZero450 passes 200,000
> ObSo13337 passes 20,000
> ...



Wow I've missed a lot! sorry i'll try to get all this at once..lol 

Great job Stoners!  

Kickass Job GREASEMONKEY! 



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> DaedalusHelios passes 950,000
> T-Bob passes 950,000
> VulkanBros_TPU passes 500,000
> ...



Great job stoners!

Kickass Job DaedalusHelios! 
Kickass Job T-Bob! 



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passes 90,000,000
> HammerON passes 3,000,000
> KieX passes 650,000
> ...



Kickass Job TPU and Stoners! 

Kickass Job HammerON! 
Kickass Job KieX! 



msgclb said:


> There was a milestone tonight that can best be illustrated by a pie chart...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/WCG 2010-05-04-1-Mindweaver.jpg
> 
> ...





t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chomes passes 2,000,000
> D.Law passes 1,800,000
> 3xploit passes 1,100,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners! 

Kickass Job Chomes! 
Kickass Job D.Law!  



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> p_o_s_pc passes 1,000,000
> BarbaricSoul passes 80,000
> Radical_Edward passes 25,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners! 

Welcome to the mill club p_o_s_pc! kickass bro! 



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> dustyshiv passes 5,000,000
> Supreme0verlord passes 600,000
> blkhogan passes 350,000
> ...



Great job Stoners! 

Amazing dustyshiv!  You and Metalracer have turn in some great numbers!  

Kickass Job blkhogan! 
Great job mjkmike! 
Kickass Job Supreme0verlord!


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

is it just me or is this wrong


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

My bad 
just read you did all in one.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Chicken Patty passes 1,500,000
_stanhemi _passes 1,000,000
MStenholm passes 400,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 600,000
caesarb2h passed 550,000
dustyshiv passed 5,000,000
Azma666 passed 80,000
ChewyBrownSuga passed 4,000
blkhogan passed 350,000
mjkmike passed 250,000
Taz100420 passed 9,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 5,000

-------------------------------------
YES! We all came together as a team, as friends and brought stanhemi into the millionaires club! Great stones from CP...congrats bro! and congrats to all the other stonerz today!


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 1,500,000
> _stanhemi _passes 1,000,000
> MStenholm passes 400,000
> ...



Congrats CP, stanhemi and MStenholm


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 1,500,000
> _stanhemi _passes 1,000,000
> MStenholm passes 400,000
> ...




Thanks bro, what we did with stanley is something I haven't seen any other team do, truly remarkable if you ask me.  

Also I must say not only is 1.5 million a great milestone, but it's even greater when I hit it the same day Stanley hit his 1 million mark.  Really gave me the goosebumps!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, what we did with stanley is something I haven't seen any other team do, truly remarkable if you ask me.
> 
> Also I must say not only is 1.5 million a great milestone, but it's even greater when I hit it the same day Stanley hit his 1 million mark.  Really gave me the goosebumps!



Yeah that is pretty ironic............


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Chicken Patty passes 1,500,000
> _stanhemi _passes 1,000,000
> MStenholm passes 400,000
> ...



Great Job Stoners! 
Kickass Job CP! 1.5mil is a great stone! 
Kickass Job Stenhemi! Remember that Million is all yours brother! you deserve it! 
Kickass Job MStenholm! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, what we did with stanley is something I haven't seen any other team do,* truly remarkable* if you ask me.
> 
> Also I must say not only is 1.5 million a great milestone, but it's even greater when I hit it the same day Stanley hit his 1 million mark.  Really gave me the goosebumps!



It is brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah that is pretty ironic............



...Indeed!



Mindweaver said:


> Great Job Stoners!
> Kickass Job CP! 1.5mil is a great stone!
> Kickass Job Stenhemi! Remember that Million is all yours brother! you deserve it!
> Kickass Job MStenholm!
> ...



Thank you Mind   How's everything with you man, don't see you too active in here anymore man, or am I just not looking in the right places   Everything good?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
D.Law passes 1,900,000
newtekie1 passes 60,000
garyinhere passes 40,000
onepost passes 9,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 7,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 5,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,500,000
stanhemi passed 1,000,000
MStenholm passed 400,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 6,000

---------------------------------
Almost at 2mil D.law!  Congrats to all the stonerz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Go get that 2 million d.law


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mind   How's everything with you man, don't see you too active in here anymore man, or am I just not looking in the right places   Everything good?



Yea man everything is a lot better than it was going..lol I'm actually back to work full time.  and I have a new girlfriend! She has been getting a lot of my time lately. Now I'm trying to squeeze more TPU in..lol  Oh and I want one of those damn* AMD 6 core processors*..lol 



t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> D.Law passes 1,900,000
> newtekie1 passes 60,000
> garyinhere passes 40,000
> ...



Great job Stoners! 
Kickass job D.Law!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea man everything is a lot better than it was going..lol I'm actually back to work full time.  and I have a new girlfriend! She has been getting a lot of my time lately. Now I'm trying to squeeze more TPU in..lol  Oh and I want one of those damn* AMD 6 core processors*..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear everything is ok bro, and congrats on your new girl .. and your job of course.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2010)

I passed 150k today WOOT!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

gratz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I passed 150k today WOOT!!



Congrats dude


----------



## t77snapshot (May 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mx500torid passes 900,000
twuersch passes 450,000
AlienIsGOD passes 150,000
Trigger911 passes 100,000
onepost passes 10,000
Taz100420 passes 10,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 8,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
ChewyBrownSuga passed 5,000
newtekie1 passed 60,000
D.Law passed 1,900,000
garyinhere passed 40,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 7,000
onepost passed 9,000
-----------------------------------
NICE JOB TO ALL THE STONERZ!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> mx500torid passes 900,000
> twuersch passes 450,000
> AlienIsGOD passes 150,000
> ...



Great job Stoners! 
Kickass job mx500torid! 
kickass job twuersch! 
kickass job AlienIsGOD! 
kickass job Trigger911! 

@CP Thanks Bro!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,200,000
dhoshaw passes 1,200,000
stanhemi passes 1,100,000
kpresler passes 1,100,000
KieX passes 700,000
BazookaJoe passes 100,000
PhxProvost passes 50,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 9,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
mx500torid passed 900,000
AlienIsGOD passed 150,000
twuersch passed 450,000
Trigger911 passed 100,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 5,000
Taz100420 passed 10,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 8,000
onepost passed 10,000

---------------------------------------------
A lot of big stonez today! CONGRATS EVERYONE!


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

Great numbers stoners

BazookaJoe - get your crunchers badge


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Excellent work everyone! (including myself )


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Excellent work everyone! (including myself )



+1  Your post made laugh! (felt the same way)

But my biggest congrats go to BazookaJoe!  I still think passing 100K is a special moment.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> +1  Your post made laugh! (felt the same way)
> 
> But my biggest congrats go to BazookaJoe!  I still think passing 100K is a special moment.



100k was probably my favorite milestone, followed by 1 million.  Next I'm anticipating the joys of 2 million


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 100k was probably my favorite milestone, followed by 1 million.  Next I'm anticipating the joys of 2 million



Yeah, I'm creeping toward 1Million this summer and it's become an obsession to get there  Once there think it'll be time to follow Chicken Patty's example and use some of that horsepower to help others out like now with Stan.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
D.Law passes 2,000,000
T-Bob passes 1,000,000
itsover65 passes 300,000
toast2004 passes 150,000
xrealm20 passes 80,000
larrymachine passes 25,000
El_Mayo passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 1,100,000
dhoshaw passed 1,200,000
kpresler passed 1,100,000
PhxProvost passed 50,000
Niko084 passed 1,200,000
KieX passed 700,000
BazookaJoe passed 100,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 9,000

------------------------------------
Congrats T-Bob and welcome to the  millionaires club! D.Law hit the *2 mil.* stone wow! Grats to everyone one else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on the stones fellas


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> D.Law passes 2,000,000
> T-Bob passes 1,000,000
> itsover65 passes 300,000
> ...



Great job Stoners! 
Kickass Job D.Law!  Your a one man army! 
Kickass Job T-Bob! 
Kickass Job itsover65! 
Kickass Job toast2004!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*PoppaGeek passes 3,500,000*
stanhemi passes 1,200,000
ERazerHead passes 1,100,000
Velvet Wafer passes 1,000,000
BraveSoul passes 150,000
BarbaricSoul passes 90,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
El_Mayo passed 5,000
T-Bob passed 1,000,000
itsover65 passed 300,000
toast2004 passed 150,000
D.Law passed 2,000,000
xrealm20 passed 80,000
larrymachine passed 25,000

------------------------------------
Congrats Velvet Wafer and welcome to the millionaires club! Stan is moving on up fast! PoppaGeek Amazing stone! Congrats to all the stonerZ!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2010)

i think that we should have a 1 million mark over the wcg badge just like the folding badge


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *PoppaGeek passes 3,500,000*
> stanhemi passes 1,200,000
> ERazerHead passes 1,100,000
> ...



wew,wew! kool,thanks! if that million would be in € i would be glad!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners.  Poppageek, great stone brotha


----------



## hat (May 14, 2010)

I'm closing in on 300k myself, however, only my celeron 430 and my mom's sempron 3000 are crunching for me... my Athlon II is working for Stan, so it's gonna be a long ride.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

hat said:


> I'm closing in on 300k myself, however, only my celeron 430 and my mom's sempron 3000 are crunching for me... my Athlon II is working for Stan, so it's gonna be a long ride.



zero points for me today and yesterday, all going to stan   No worries bro.  Hopefully he'll be back soon and we all go back to crunching normally for us.  For now It's all Stan.


----------



## hat (May 14, 2010)

Eh, my rig is more than twice as powerful as both those two put togeather, so I figured I would keep the small fries but dedicate my most powerful force to Stan.

Kinda makes me feel shitty when i7 people are getting 4k+ on one machine and I make like 1300ppd between 3


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

hat said:


> Eh, my rig is more than twice as powerful as both those two put togeather, so I figured I would keep the small fries but dedicate my most powerful force to Stan.
> 
> Kinda makes me feel shitty when i7 people are getting 4k+ on one machine and I make like 1300ppd between 3



my i7 actually does about 5k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my i7 actually does about 5k ppd



I get less than 5k on my 2 quads, 2 duals, and 2 singles combined 
I only get 5k on a *very* good day


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
JWL1991 passes 90,000
xrealm20 passes 90,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
PoppaGeek passed 3,500,000
stanhemi passed 1,200,000
Velvet Wafer passed 1,000,000
BarbaricSoul passed 90,000
ERazerHead passed 1,100,000
BraveSoul passed 150,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 10,000

-------------------------------
Congrats to *JWL1991* and* xrealm20*, you are a small step away from getting your WCG badge!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 16, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 1,300,000
Ptep passes 30,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 6,000
Crunching for Stan passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
JWL1991 passed 90,000
xrealm20 passed 90,000

-----------------------------

Stan is moving fast from everyones dedication and with the help of SC.net maybe we can get him to 2mil by the middle of the week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> stanhemi passes 1,300,000
> Ptep passes 30,000
> Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 6,000
> ...



Keep up the great work guys


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
kebabi passes 80,000
Crunching for Stan passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 1,300,000
Ptep passed 30,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 6,000
Crunching for Stan passed 200

-------------------------------------

Congrats stonerz

btw: who is *Crunching for Stan* again? this person is crunching hard! 200-10,000 in one day and is already at 16,859 I know they were a little confused on the situation and we appreciate him/her helping out, but lets get them on the right track and pm them the credentials.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

No idea who that is, I saw that earlier as well?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No idea who that is, I saw that earlier as well?



Yeah the person who created that account stated it in the "A note from stanhemi" thread, but I forget what page it's on. Idk...I have weird feeling it was pup, but not sure. Anyway I think it's causing confusion for others to crunch under. We have to get that person over to stanhemi and close that a
account. (If possible )


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah the person who created that account stated it in the "A note from stanhemi" thread, but I forget what page it's on. Idk...I have weird feeling it was pup, but not sure. Anyway I think it's causing confusion for others to crunch under. We have to get that person over to stanhemi and close that a
> account. (If possible )


I don't think it can be closed, but we could make an announcement here in the WCG section


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

There is no confusion.........only one person crunching under that account and it's staying as is.
Isn't affecting Stan's account at all, and yes, it is the pup.

Edit: Will edit my sig to clarify


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> There is no confusion.........only one person crunching under that account and it's staying as is.
> Isn't affecting Stan's account at all, and yes, it is the pup.
> 
> Edit: Will edit my sig to clarify



Oooohh I get it now Thank you for clarifying pup! Happy Crunching


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Glad someone does lol........had nothing but criticism.
Just wanna quietly crunch....is all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> kebabi passes 80,000
> Crunching for Stan passes 10,000
> 
> ...





vaiopup said:


> Glad someone does lol........had nothing but criticism.
> Just wanna quietly crunch....is all.



You got it doc


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 1,400,000
MrSemi passes 450,000
xrealm20 passes 100,000
Black Panther passes 80,000
Crunching for Stan passes 40,000
El_Mayo passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
kebabi passed 80,000
garyinhere passed 50,000
Crunching for Stan passed 20,000


*Members Joining Today*
Cruncher Pete joins from Aussie Alliance

-----------------------------------
Congrats xrealm20! Go get your WCG Badge bro

Congrats to all the stonerz and everyone crunching for stan

Welcome to the team Pete


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

Good to see Cruncher Pete here 

oops wrong thread...um, ok.

50k


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

How's this for a milestone   Stan at the bubble on the Top 25


----------



## t77snapshot (May 19, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
KieX passes 750,000
Crunching for Stan passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
El_Mayo passed 6,000
MrSemi passed 450,000
stanhemi passed 1,400,000
xrealm20 passed 100,000
Black Panther passed 80,000
Crunching for Stan passed 40,000

---------------------------------
Congrats Everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

Ooh half a mil for Crunching for Stan.....halfway to target


----------



## hat (May 20, 2010)

I broke 300k today


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

hat said:


> I broke 300k today



Congratulations!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 1,500,000
MStenholm passes 450,000
hat_tpu passes 300,000
BarbaricSoul passes 100,000
Crunching for Stan passes 90,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 7,000
hayder.master passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 750,000
Crunching for Stan passed 60,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

Congrats hat


----------



## t77snapshot (May 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

Nosada passes 550,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
hayder.master passed 5,000
stanhemi passed 1,500,000
hat_tpu passed 300,000
BarbaricSoul passed 100,000
MStenholm passed 450,000
Radical_Edward passed 30,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 7,000
Crunching for Stan passed 100,000

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

I think it is great that Crunching for Stan passed 100,000
This is just one person giving respect in there own way


----------



## t77snapshot (May 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 95,000,000

stanhemi passes 1,700,000
theonedub passes 1,200,000
caesarb2h passes 600,000
garyinhere passes 60,000
Bursar123 passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 1,600,000
Niko084 passed 1,300,000
Supreme0verlord passed 650,000
PCPraiser100 passed 6,000
rsh5155 passed 80,000


*Members Joining Today*
Bursar123 joins as new

----------------------------------------
Welcome to the team Bursar123  Congrats to alllllll the stonerz!


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
DaedalusHelios passes 1,000,000
blkhogan passes 400,000
Azma666 passes 90,000
larrymachine passes 30,000
El_Mayo passes 7,000
Bursar123 passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 95,000,000
caesarb2h passed 600,000
theonedub passed 1,200,000
stanhemi passed 1,700,000
Bursar123 passed 1,000
garyinhere passed 60,000

---------------------------------
Congrats to DaedalusHelios! and welcome to the millionaires club! Congrats to all the other stones


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

and we got another millionaire, congrats dude


----------



## HammerON (May 24, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> DaedalusHelios passes 1,000,000
> blkhogan passes 400,000
> Azma666 passes 90,000
> ...



Yes sir
Nice job DaedalusHelios
Congrats to all the stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (May 25, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 1,800,000
KieX passed 800,000
King Wookie passed 450,000
captainskyhawk passed 100,000
onepost passed 20,000
Bursar123 passed 4,000


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2010)

Congrats Stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (May 25, 2010)

Go get your WCG badge captainskyhawk


----------



## t77snapshot (May 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Black Panther passes 90,000
onepost passes 25,000
Bursar123 passes 7,000

*
Milestones Yesterday*
King Wookie passed 450,000
stanhemi passed 1,800,000
captainskyhawk passed 100,000
Bursar123 passed 5,000
KieX passed 800,000
onepost passed 20,000


*Members Joining Today*
runnin17 joins as new

Black Panther will have a WCG badge really soon! Welcome to the team _runnin17_!


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

You'll be there before you know it BP!

WELCOME runnin17!


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2010)

Black Panther reached 100,000 today


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations BP!  Now you can get a cool sig badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Way to go BP


----------



## Mindweaver (May 27, 2010)

Wow I'm really behind on thanking the stoners!  It looks like I miss some really important ones! So with out making a huge post.. I'll sum it up..lol

Great Job to all of the Stoners!

Kick ass Job Velvet Wafer for the million stone!  

Kick ass Job DaedalusHelios for the million stone!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*D.Law passes 2,500,000*
stanhemi passes 1,900,000
_ERazerHead passes 1,200,000_
Black Panther passes 100,000
Bursar123 passes 8,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Black Panther passed 90,000
onepost passed 25,000
Bursar123 passed 7,000

-----------------------------
*Stan* is almost at the 2 mil mark Go get your WCG badge *Black Panther*  Big stone for *D.Law* and *ERazer* Congrats to everyone else


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

big day for the stoners   Good job guys!


----------



## KieX (May 27, 2010)

Congrats stoners! Nice numbers. And good to see BP get her badge


----------



## t77snapshot (May 28, 2010)

I know it's a little late but here are the 5/27 Milestones

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passed 2,000,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 550,000
aCid888* passed 150,000
onepost passed 30,000
Broom2455 passed 25,000
runnin17 passed 100


----------



## t77snapshot (May 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
FIH The Don passes 150,000
Bursar123 passes 9,000
PCPraiser100 passes 7,000
DJJOB passes 100
runnin17 passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
aCid888* passed 150,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 550,000
_stanhemi _passed 2,000,000
Broom2455 passed 25,000
onepost passed 30,000
runnin17 passed 100
-------------------------------------
Nice milestone Don and congrats to all the other stonerz


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2010)

Congrates to The Don.
I hope he is doing better after the leg surgey, and the chest pains.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

congrats stonerz!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
xrealm20 passes 150,000
runnin17 passes 500

*Milestones Yesterday*
FIH The Don passed 150,000
Bursar123 passed 9,000
PCPraiser100 passed 7,000
DJJOB passed 100
runnin17 passed 200


----------



## t77snapshot (May 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*GREASEMONKEY passes 3,500,000*
3xploit passes 1,200,000
onry passes 500,000
El_Mayo passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
xrealm20 passed 150,000
runnin17 passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

huge stone for GM


----------



## HammerON (May 31, 2010)

Yes it is
I will not be able to catch him. I have sold three of my i7's and will be left with only two. I might try again after summer is over


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yes it is
> I will not be able to catch him. I have sold three of my i7's and will be left with only two. I might try again after summer is over



Finally somebody I can compete with


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
KieX passes 850,000
anthony whittle passes 200,000
onepost passes 40,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 20,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
GREASEMONKEY passed 3,500,000
3xploit passed 1,200,000
onry passed 500,000
El_Mayo passed 8,000


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners over the past couple days


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,400,000
T-Bob passes 1,100,000
Bursar123 passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 850,000
anthony whittle passed 200,000
onepost passed 40,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 20,000

*Congrats Everyone*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

COngrats stoners, nice stone niko


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
kennyman23 passes 20,000
runnin17 passes 1,000
Uber_n00b passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
Niko084 passed 1,400,000
T-Bob passed 1,100,000
Bursar123 passed 10,000


*Members Joining Today*
Uber_n00b joins as new


*Welcome to the team Uber_n00b!*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

found out i havent been completely off the grid  i still have a q8300 crunching from time to time hahaXD

gonna switch that over to stanhemi tomorrow maybe try a little oc on it


----------



## vaiopup (Jun 3, 2010)

Is my birthday........is that a milestone?.....


----------



## ERazer (Jun 3, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Is my birthday........is that a milestone?.....



woot happy bday then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Is my birthday........is that a milestone?.....



yeah, you can have cookies


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Is my birthday........is that a milestone?.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy bday pup 

BEST WISHES BUDDY!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dhoshaw passes 1,300,000
mosheen passes 200,000
onepost passes 50,000
Uber_n00b passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 500,000
newtekie1 passed 70,000
garyinhere passed 70,000


*Members Joining Today*
Pembo joins as new

---------------------------------
Welcome to the Team Pembo Congrats to all the stonerz


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
KieX passes 900,000
MrSemi passes 500,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dhoshaw passed 1,300,000
mosheen passed 200,000
Trigger911 passed 150,000
Soylent Joe passed 20,000
onepost passed 50,000
Uber_n00b passed 2,000


*Members Joining Today*
hamasi7758 joins as new

--------------------------------
Welcome to the team hamasi KieX is close to reaching the big mileMil! congrats to everyone else


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
TechPowerUp! passes 100,000,000
*D.Law passes 3,000,000*
onepost passes 60,000
theblaznee passes 50,000
fundayjinx passes 20,000
Uber_n00b passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 2,500,000
deathmore passed 500,000
amdguy passed 250,000
bpgt64 passed 100,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 25,000
Uber_n00b passed 4,000
runnin17 passed 2,000
Pembo passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passes 100,000,000
> *D.Law passes 3,000,000*
> onepost passes 60,000
> ...




 Great job everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job everyone



That is a huuuuuge milestone for the team! Congrats Everyone!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> TechPowerUp! passes 100,000,000
> *D.Law passes 3,000,000*
> onepost passes 60,000
> ...



Way to go team

Nice job D.Law reaching 3,000,000 as quick as you did


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 9, 2010)

The 100,000,000 milestone day is a big one for me!! 

Keep crunching and folding!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,600,000
ERazerHead passes 1,300,000
KieX passes 950,000
Broom2455 passes 30,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 150,000
Radical_Edward passed 40,000
Bursar123 passed 20,000
Uber_n00b passed 6,000

---------------------------
Congrats to all the stonerzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, my GF's lappy has been turning in work pretty well. Bumped me passed 40,000! 

(My main rig is crunching for Stanley.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
PCPraiser100 passes 9,000
Pembo passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 550,000
garyinhere passed 80,000
onepost passed 70,000
larrymachine passed 40,000
hamasi7758 passed 1,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Mindweaver passes 4,000,000
rsh5155 passes 90,000
Bursar123 passes 25,000
Uber_n00b passes 7,000
jellyrole passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
PCPraiser100 passed 9,000
Pembo passed 1,000


*Members Joining Today*
jellyrole joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Mindweaver passes 4,000,000
> rsh5155 passes 90,000
> Bursar123 passes 25,000
> ...




Welcome aboard jellyrole 

Congrats on the huge stone mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard jellyrole
> 
> Congrats on the huge stone mind



Thanks bro!  

Great Job Stoners!

and Welcome to the team jellyrole!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
carlramsey passes 400,000
onepost passes 80,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 30,000
El_Mayo passes 9,000
jellyrole passes 3,000
Pembo passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 4,000,000
rsh5155 passed 90,000
Bursar123 passed 25,000
jellyrole passed 1,000
Uber_n00b passed 7,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats stonerz


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2010)

Great job Stoners!

Kickass carlramsey!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 16, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
KieX passes 1,000,000
bpgt64 passes 150,000
garyinhere passes 90,000
jellyrole passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
carlramsey passed 400,000
El_Mayo passed 9,000
King Wookie passed 500,000
Soylent Joe passed 25,000
jellyrole passed 3,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 30,000
onepost passed 80,000
Pembo passed 2,000

--------------------------
Welcome to the Millionaires Club KieX Congrats to everyone for your awesome efforts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

another millionaire   Awesome


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats KieX on joining the millionaire club

Also congrats to all the stoners


----------



## KieX (Jun 16, 2010)

Yepee! Finally got there! Gonna switch over a rig to Folding @ Home now


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
onepost passes 90,000
jellyrole passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 1,000,000
bpgt64 passed 150,000
garyinhere passed 90,000
jellyrole passed 6,000


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> KieX passes 1,000,000
> bpgt64 passes 150,000
> garyinhere passes 90,000
> ...



Nice Stone Kiex.....CONGRAT'S


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like a couple of us got left out the update  

*Milestones Yesterday
theonedub passed 1,300,000 
Niko084 passed 1,700,000 *
jellyrole passed 8,000
onepost passed 90,000
runnin17 passed 3,000
Uber_n00b passed 8,000


----------



## KieX (Jun 17, 2010)

Gongrats onedub and niko 

Anyone noticed that in a couple of months almost half of the users returning work are gonna be Millionaires? Let's not forget those going up through the ranks either, we're waiting for ya too


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job Stoners! 

Great job KieX! Nice stone! Welcome to the millionaire club! :toats:

Great job onedub and niko!


----------



## onepost (Jun 19, 2010)

100k for me today - maybe i'll get some color on my name


----------



## hat (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe, but the best thing about hitting 100k is you get the badge...

Stan will be hitting 3m very soon


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 19, 2010)

No one posted for the day, so I figured I would before it's too late:


----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2010)

onepost said:


> 100k for me today - maybe i'll get some color on my name



Congrats on reaching 100,000 Get yourself a fancy badge~



jellyrole said:


> No one posted for the day, so I figured I would before it's too late:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/Capture015.jpg



Thanks and congrats on reaching 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Jelly and congrats on your first 10k 

To the more to come


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass Jelly!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/Capture016803.jpg



*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 3,000,000
*garyinhere passes 100,000*
Solaris17 passes 60,000
Pembo passes 6,000
hamasi7758 passes 2,000

------------------------
Thanks jelly and congrats to everyone helping *stan* get to the big 3 mil mark! *garyinhere* go get your WCG Badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

x100000000

congrats everyone


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 21, 2010)

Woo I passed 200k with the latest update! I've still got a ways to go before I can get my badge thingy, but I can wait.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 21, 2010)

How often do they update?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> carlramsey passes 400,000
> onepost passes 80,000
> xvi_tech.kyle passes 30,000
> ...





jellyrole said:


> How often do they update?



4 times a day.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 1,100,000
kebabi passes 90,000
Bursar123 passes 40,000
fundayjinx passes 25,000
jellyrole passes 30,000
Pembo passes 10,000
Uber_n00b passes 9,000
runnin17 passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
D.Law passed 3,500,000
Supreme0verlord passed 750,000
MStenholm passed 600,000
Soylent Joe passed 30,000
jellyrole passed 25,000
Pembo passed 8,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

Some nice stones tonight, great job Tim 

Great job to all stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
VulkanBros_TPU passes 600,000
mosheen passes 250,000
Solaris17 passes 70,000
jellyrole passes 40,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 1,100,000
kebabi passed 90,000
Bursar123 passed 40,000
fundayjinx passed 25,000
jellyrole passed 30,000
runnin17 passed 5,000
Pembo passed 10,000

---------------------------
Congrats to all the awesome stonez!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratz guys


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 24, 2010)

How are the points that you guys are posting calculated? It's 1 point for every 10,000 on WCG right?


----------



## onepost (Jun 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How are the points that you guys are posting calculated? It's 1 point for every 10,000 on WCG right?



Divide WCG points by 7


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 25, 2010)

onepost said:


> Divide WCG points by 7



So why do it like that? Also, which number determines when you get your TPU Cruncher badge: the points that show on your page or the points that have been divided?


----------



## hat (Jun 25, 2010)

When you get 100k BOINC points... that's 700k WCG points.


----------



## KieX (Jun 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So why do it like that? Also, which number determines when you get your TPU Cruncher badge: the points that show on your page or the points that have been divided?



This link explains why:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=points#45

Basically it's because WCG used a different platform previous to BOINC, and since they now moved to BOINC they've had to multiply BOINC scores by 7 in order for the scores from the old platform to be equivalent.

We go by BOINC points for Milestones, the 100K Badge and general Points Per Day (PPD) talk. This is because it is the current platform and the one used by websites that present statistics like Free-DC or BoincStats.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 9,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,400,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 600,000
mosheen passed 250,000
Solaris17 passed 70,000
jellyrole passed 40,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
GREASEMONKEY passes 4,000,000
Niko084 passes 1,800,000
Velvet Wafer passes 1,200,000
mjkmike passes 300,000
jellyrole passes 50,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

The big 4 mil for greasemonkey


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> GREASEMONKEY passes 4,000,000
> Niko084 passes 1,800,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 1,200,000
> ...




Great job Stoners!  

Kickass GREASEMONKEY!  4 million!  

Kickass Niko084!   

Kickass Velvet Wafer! 1.2 Million!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dhoshaw passes 1,400,000
MrSemi passes 550,000
Trigger911 passes 200,000
bpgt64 passes 200,000
Solaris17 passes 80,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
GREASEMONKEY passed 4,000,000
Niko084 passed 1,800,000
Velvet Wafer passed 1,200,000
mjkmike passed 300,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 50,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Pembo passes 20,000
runnin17 passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dhoshaw passed 1,400,000
MrSemi passed 550,000
Trigger911 passed 200,000
bpgt64 passed 200,000
Solaris17 passed 80,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 60,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

The big boys quiet today 

Good job on the stones pembo and runnin


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
FordGT90Concept passes 1,300,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passes 70,000
Bursar123 passes 50,000
larrymachine passes 50,000
trickson passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
arrakis9 passed 200,000
Pembo passed 20,000
runnin17 passed 6,000


*Members Joining Today*
trickson joins as new

--------------------------------------
Congrats stonerz! Welcome to the team *trickson*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> FordGT90Concept passes 1,300,000
> jellyrole banned from tpu passes 70,000
> Bursar123 passes 50,000
> ...


Congrats on the big stone Ford 

Welcome aboard Trickson


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations Ford!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
none

*Milestones Yesterday*
FordGT90Concept passed 1,300,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 70,000
Bursar123 passed 50,000
larrymachine passed 50,000
trickson passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

dammit, weird


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 650,000
mjkmike passes 350,000
onepost passes 150,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passes 80,000
Soylent Joe passes 40,000
Pembo passes 25,000
hayder.master passes 6,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
none


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 1, 2010)

congrats all


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2010)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job dhoshaw! 
kickass job FordGT90Concept! 
kickass job MStenholm! 
kickass job mjkmike! 
Kickass job onepost!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

Yay I'm almost half way there. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners of the day


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

i'm loling at the 'jellyrole banned'


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm loling at the 'jellyrole banned'



you know what happened there?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you know what happened there?



why it says banned in the WCG scores? not a damn clue!

as to why he got banned, yeah, but its not something discussed on the forums.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you know what happened there?



Hey Don - your avatar is making my eyes hurt


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
bogmali passes 3,500,000
3xploit passes 1,300,000
T-Bob passes 1,200,000
xrealm20 passes 200,000
Solaris17 passes 90,000
Zithe passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 650,000
mjkmike passed 350,000
onepost passed 150,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 80,000
Soylent Joe passed 40,000
Pembo passed 25,000
hayder.master passed 6,000
---------------------------
Wow! bog is back with a big milestone! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> bogmali passes 3,500,000
> 3xploit passes 1,300,000
> T-Bob passes 1,200,000
> ...



Kickass job Stoners!  

Kickass Job bogmali!  

Kickass job 3xploit! 

Kickass job T-Bob! 

Kickass job xrealm20! 

Kickass job Solaris17!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
rsh5155 passes 100,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 40,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
bogmali passed 3,500,000
3xploit passed 1,300,000
T-Bob passed 1,200,000
xrealm20 passed 200,000
Solaris17 passed 90,000
Zithe passed 4,000
---------------------

Go get your WCG Badge rsh5155


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Pembo passes 30,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
rsh5155 passed 100,000
Bursar123 passed 60,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 40,000
trickson passed 1,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mjkmike passes 400,000
Solaris17 passes 100,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
Pembo passed 30,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 10,000

------------------------------------
Go get your WCG Badge *Solaris17*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*dustyshiv passes 5,500,000*
*PoppaGeek passes 4,000,000*
Supreme0verlord passes 800,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 1,100,000
mjkmike passed 400,000
Solaris17 passed 100,000

-----------------------------

Wow! congrats on the HUGE stones today


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow!!!
Way to go dustyshiv and PoppaGeek
Almost a millionaire SupremeOverlord


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
King Wookie passes 550,000
BazookaJoe passes 200,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dustyshiv passed 5,500,000
PoppaGeek passed 4,000,000
Supreme0verlord passed 800,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Niko084 passes 1,900,000
onry passes 550,000
Trigger911 passes 250,000
toast2004 passes 200,000
Soylent Joe passes 50,000
Radical_Edward passes 50,000
BowHunt3r passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
King Wookie passed 550,000
BazookaJoe passed 200,000
BowHunt3r passed 100


*Members Joining Today*
BowHunt3r joins as new

----------------------------
Welcome to the team *BowHunt3r*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweet, half way there!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

you're there before you know it man 

i just shipped the mem, but the fx5200 was dead, so i hope you find another one bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you're there before you know it man
> 
> i just shipped the mem, but the fx5200 was dead, so i hope you find another one bro





Thanks for the RAM thou!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

it sucks, i testet the card in my spare rig and it just started making artifacts etc, 
but then again, something similar shouldnt me more than 10$ incl shipping i think or for the shipping


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BowHunt3r passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Niko084 passed 1,900,000
Trigger911 passed 250,000
onry passed 550,000
toast2004 passed 200,000
garyinhere passed 150,000
Soylent Joe passed 50,000
Radical_Edward passed 50,000
BowHunt3r passed 1,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Jizzler passes 1,500,000
VulkanBros_TPU passes 650,000
Pembo passes 40,000
BowHunt3r passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
*Chicken Patty passed 1,600,000*
bpgt64 passed 250,000
onepost passed 200,000
Broom2455 passed 40,000
BowHunt3r passed 3,000
-----------------------------
Ohright! CP is back  Congrats to all the huge stones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Jizzler passes 1,500,000
> VulkanBros_TPU passes 650,000
> Pembo passes 40,000
> ...



yeap, at least for a bit.  wanna get rollin' again before I go on either back to stan or to help a member.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
msgclb passes 4,000,000
HammerON passes 3,500,000
cliffinsperry passes 550,000
BowHunt3r passes 5,000
costinul_ala passes 5,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Jizzler passed 1,500,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 650,000
Pembo passed 40,000
BowHunt3r passed 4,000


*Members Joining Today*
cheesy999 joins as new

----------------------------------------
Welcome to the team *cheesy999*


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> msgclb passes 4,000,000
> HammerON passes 3,500,000
> cliffinsperry passes 550,000
> ...



BIG STONES. congrats crunchers.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
fundayjinx passes 30,000
BowHunt3r passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
msgclb passed 4,000,000
HammerON passed 3,500,000
cliffinsperry passed 550,000
BowHunt3r passed 6,000
costinul_ala passed 5,000


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome, my brother passed 30,000! xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Awesome, my brother passed 30,000! xD


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Awesome, my brother passed 30,000! xD





Chicken Patty said:


>



Sweet!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Awesome, my brother passed 30,000! xD



Nice!

But why don't you have him crunching for you?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Uh, because he crunches for himself and we don't live together. We haven't lived under the same roof for almost 4 years now. He actually got me back into computers, and thus, crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Uh, because he crunches for himself and we don't live together. We haven't lived under the same roof for almost 4 years now. He actually got me back into computers, and thus, crunching.



Oh, that makes sense then.

I crunched on my bro's rig because he didn't care if I did or he had his own account


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys I've been having some downtime with the AMD rig since I've Been working on it.  Today I will pull the mobo out to apply new TIM on the chipset.  Therefor more downtime.  Should e back up for good after tonight though


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

Great Job Stoners! 

I've missed a few good stones so i'll try and sum them up!


Kickass dustyshiv passes 5,500,000!   

Kickass PoppaGeek passes 4,000,000!  

Kickass Niko084 passes 1,900,000!  

Kickass onry passes 550,000! 

Kickass Chicken Patty passed 1,600,000!  

Kickass Jizzler passes 1,500,000!  

Kickass HammerON passes 3,500,000!   

Kickass msgclb passes 4,000,000!   

And everybody I missed!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Great Job Stoners!
> 
> I've missed a few good stones so i'll try and sum them up!
> 
> ...



  Nice Post Mindweaver


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Never saw anyone post yesterdays milestones, so here they are.  Sorry if repost:

Milestones Yesterday
Mindweaver passed 4,500,000  
Soylent Joe passed 60,000 
BowHunt3r passed 9,000   <<climbing quickly


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never saw anyone post yesterdays milestones, so here they are.  Sorry if repost:
> 
> Milestones Yesterday
> Mindweaver passed 4,500,000
> ...



Man, I really want to hit that 100k mark before school starts. Hopefully I'll have another machine crunching 24/7 soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

When do you start school?  I can help you out, send me your login so I can switch a rig or two till you hit your stone.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When do you start school?  I can help you out, send me your login so I can switch a rig or two till you hit your stone.



Ah thanks bro, YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll switch them over as soon as I can bro


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

I can offer you half of my crunching power (a single Pent4) if you want


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can offer you half of my crunching power (a single Pent4) if you want



I think CP's got it covered, he's going to lend me the Intel beast for a while. Thanks anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't worry ION, the i7 plus his stuff will get him there in no time.  4-5k ppd alone on the i7, it'll come quick.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't worry ION, the i7 plus his stuff will get him there in no time.  4-5k ppd alone on the i7, it'll come quick.



if it gets to like a week left and still don't have 100k someone PM me with the info and i will put another i7 on his name till he gets it.I'm sure that your i7 alone will be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

Tim

He's got about a month, more than enough time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim
> 
> He's got about a month, more than enough time



I just want to make sure he gets his stone before then  like i said i'm sure the 1 i7 will take care of him


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

This is why I love TPU!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This is why I love TPU!



Seconded! You guys are great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

I effin love this place too!  To this very same reason!


----------



## KieX (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a feeling something is gonna happen soon to make it that little bit better 

Hint: something that got lost will return  (thanks to Chicken Patty)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I have a feeling something is gonna happen soon to make it that little bit better
> 
> Hint: something that got lost will return  (thanks to Chicken Patty)


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
ERazerHead passes 1,500,000
MStenholm passes 700,000
BowHunt3r passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 4,500,000
Soylent Joe passed 60,000
BowHunt3r passed 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Some nice stones up on that list


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2010)

Good Job Stoners!   

Kickass ERazerHead!  

Kickass MStenholm!  

Oh yea and I love this place as well and my teammates!  Remember this place is just a place by it self, but with you all it makes it HOME!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 3,500,000
*p_o_s_pc passes 1,200,000*
MrSemi passes 600,000
mjkmike passes 450,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passes 90,000
Soylent Joe passes 70,000
-----------------------------
Congrats to everyone for all your hard crunching power!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Munki_TPU passes 250,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerUp! passed 110,000,000
stanhemi passed 3,500,000
p_o_s_pc passed 1,200,000
MrSemi passed 600,000
mjkmike passed 450,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 90,000
Soylent Joe passed 70,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Good job munki

...and amazing job to everyone for the huge team stone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Not a stone as in points, more like a personal stone.  I'm about to break into the top 2000 points wise, currently 2017.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

I just saw that I passed a milestone the other day.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 19, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*Niko084 passes 2,000,000*
Soylent Joe passes 80,000
Pembo passes 50,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Munki_TPU passed 250,000


*Members Leaving Today*
RAMMIE departed to Cybernauts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Alright niko 

Thanks a lot RAMMIE


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job stoners! 

Kickass job everyone crunching for stanhemi! 

Kickass job p_o_s_pc! 

Kickass job MrSemi! 

Kickass job mjkmike! 

Kickass job Munki_TPU! 

Kickass job TechPowerUp! 

Kickass job Niko084!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
kpresler passes 1,200,000
Supreme0verlord passes 850,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passes 100,000
Soylent Joe passes 90,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
Niko084 passed 2,000,000
newtekie1 passed 80,000
Soylent Joe passed 80,000
Pembo passed 50,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

By the time I wake up tomorrow Soylent Joe will have his badge and 100k stone 

 Congrats bro


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the time I wake up tomorrow Soylent Joe will have his badge and 100k stone
> 
> Congrats bro



Yep, congrats Soylent Joe 

Also look at the special treat you got:



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome Joe!

I think that's raspberry pie you have there 

EDIT: Wheeee, 1.2 million


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the time I wake up tomorrow Soylent Joe will have his badge and 100k stone
> 
> Congrats bro





KieX said:


> Yep, congrats Soylent Joe
> 
> Also look at the special treat you got:
> 
> ...



 Holy shit that's great! I'm still sitting at about 98.4k right now, but I'll be a good bit over by next update. Thanks for the support guys


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

The first 100k is very nice.  The first 1mil is even nicer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Joe

Once I get my two mil maybe we can team up again for your big stone, if you know which one that is.  Clue: it has six zeros


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

I can help too with one or more of my P4s 
And maybe something from work if they let me


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe, but I'm only a 10th of the way there. This time next year I should be over 300k though. It's just going to take me a long time unless I get some serious power. You guys are welcome to help, but it's not coming any time soon 

What do you think of me picking up a Q9450 from a guy on here, it's only like $130  Put that in my main rig and get a cheaper 775 motherboard and some DDR2 for my E8400.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

That's how you expand.  You upgrade and then with remaining hardware you peace another rig.  Before you know it you have two or more rigs.  Everybit helps


----------



## vaiopup (Jul 20, 2010)

You know you got problems when you build a whole new i7 cos you had a spare floopy


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's how you expand.  You upgrade and then with remaining hardware you peace another rig.  Before you know it you have two or more rigs.  Everybit helps



Yep. I think I'd start shooting on up if my E8400 were left to crunch as much as that X2 I'm running. I consulted the pops and he agreed that it was an alright move. PM'd the user about the stuffs. He said he could give me a Q9550 with a stuck temp sensor for the price, but do not know if want.



vaiopup said:


> You know you got problems when you build a whole new i7 cos you had a spare floopy



LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yep. I think I'd start shooting on up if my E8400 were left to crunch as much as that X2 I'm running. I consulted the pops and he agreed that it was an alright move. PM'd the user about the stuffs. He said he could give me a Q9550 with a stuck temp sensor for the price, but do not know if want.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



Hmmm, don't think that's a big issue, yet you want to crunch with it so you need the temp sensor


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, don't think that's a big issue, yet you want to crunch with it so you need the temp sensor



My thoughts exactly. I've heard stories about how hot that chip can get, so I'd rather not. It'd be great for pretty much any other use that doesn't involve overclocking though. I'm getting that Q9450 right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've heard stories about how hot that chip can get, so I'd rather not. It'd be great for pretty much any other use that doesn't involve overclocking though. I'm getting that Q9450 right now



Sounds good, I see some better output coming up


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds good, I see some better output coming up



Yeaahh and Pos_pc offered me a good deal on some DDR2 so all I'll need is a decent 775 board and I'll have 8 threads going (lol just like one i7 ).


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Quads are awesome 

Although, an i7 is awesomer still, as is a PhII X6


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeaahh and Pos_pc offered me a good deal on some DDR2 so all I'll need is a decent 775 board and I'll have 8 threads going (lol just like one i7 ).



if there is something i have learned is that the i7 may have 8 threads but it puts out slightly less points then 8 threads on 8 cores but the i7 clocks good and is nice because it has 8threads in 1 rig.I miss my rigs i had i think 8 or 9 rigs at one point in time.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if there is something i have learned is that the i7 may have 8 threads but it puts out slightly less points then 8 threads on 8 cores but the i7 clocks good and is nice because it has 8threads in 1 rig.I miss my rigs i had i think 8 or 9 rigs at one point in time.



Ah I forgot about that. Well either way I'll be putting out twice as much so it will be a good thing. Hopefully OCing it won't be a hassle, I'd love it to be at 3.6GHz


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

8 or 9? 

I prefer fewer faster ones, mainly because of the smaller space occupied and lower power draw.  So I'd rather have a single i7 than a pair of C2Qs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 8 or 9?
> 
> I prefer fewer faster ones, mainly because of the smaller space occupied and lower power draw.  So I'd rather have a single i7 than a pair of C2Qs



i had 
1 x2 4200+
1 x2 5kbe
1 x2 4850e
1 x4 9500
1 C2D E7200
1 C2D celly E1500
2 p4 HT 
2 p4 no HT
well make that 10
i forgot that once i sold the 4850e i replaced it with a X2 240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

RAMMIE posted once his count, was over 30


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i had
> 1 x2 4200+
> 1 x2 5kbe
> 1 x2 4850e
> ...



Damn 

My parents would kill me if I tried that :shadedshu
A pair of i7s would probably out-crunch that whole bunch though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Damn
> 
> My parents would kill me if I tried that :shadedshu
> A pair of i7s would probably out-crunch that whole bunch though



i plan to have a pair of i7's in November(just in time for the cold)  all of that stuff together crunched about the same as a i7@4ghz and a PII X4 @3.8ghz so a pair of i7's would out crunch it


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

2 i7s would be awesome 

Depending on what I can convince my parents to let me do in terms of DC when it cools off, I'm hoping to fold/crunch 24/7 on my i7, and then have a GTX260 and either 1 or 2 GTX460s.  Probably need a 750 or 850w PSU, but the PPD would be amazing (potentially 40k+ for FAH)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 2 i7s would be awesome
> 
> Depending on what I can convince my parents to let me do in terms of DC when it cools off, I'm hoping to fold/crunch 24/7 on my i7, and then have a GTX260 and either 1 or 2 GTX460s.  Probably need a 750 or 850w PSU, but the PPD would be amazing (potentially 40k+ for FAH)



I have no idea what i am going to have in terms of folding power then but i don't see it being anything that great. I may have the 8800GT,8800GTS and possibly a 9600GSO or something like it unless some how i can get $200 for a GTX460.
I would love to get a 2nd i7 and run the GT/GTS in it and have a GTX460 in my main rig. would do wonders for my folding and crunching numbers .


----------



## KieX (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i plan to have a pair of i7's in November(just in time for the cold)  all of that stuff together crunched about the same as a i7@4ghz and a PII X4 @3.8ghz so a pair of i7's would out crunch it



Looks like someone will carry the summer heat with them all the way through winter! 

I should be joining the party too, plan on getting another i7 for WCG and 2x 460's for F@H in October/November as well


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a decent amount of money this summer with my job, but I don't really think there's anything worth spending it on ATM.  I'm folding part-time on the i7, but since it's only a few hours a day (enough to do 1 or 2 SMP WUs) I don't see that it makes sense to get several hundred dollars in GPUs ATM.  I'm hoping what I can loan out to friends and what I can get from work will keep me going, assuming that SMP doesn't slow down the rigs (it doesn't appear to be), I'm likely going to be able to get on 5-12 more C2Ds


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Velvet Wafer passes 1,300,000
DarkEgo passes 200,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dhoshaw passed 1,500,000
kpresler passed 1,200,000
Supreme0verlord passed 850,000
Soylent Joe passed 100,000
jellyrole banned from tpu passed 100,000


*Members Joining Today*
twilyth joins from Gothic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

Good job VW


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BraveSoul passes 200,000
Bursar123 passes 70,000
larrymachine passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
DarkEgo passed 200,000
Velvet Wafer passed 1,300,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> RAMMIE posted once his count, was over 30




I think he was around 45. I have 30, 29 in my name and 1 in stanhemi's name.  

EDIT: Not all produce everyday. Count mine 2 days ago. Hehehe 2 produce every other day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Outstanding efforts and contribution Mind


----------



## Lu523 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice going guys. I crunch for XS, but it is all for the same cause. Crunch on.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Outstanding efforts and contribution Mind



Thanks bro! 

Edit: My thank you button is gone bro..lol or I would have thanked you there as well. I will tomorrow. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

Lu523 said:


> Nice going guys. I crunch for XS, but it is all for the same cause. Crunch on.



That's the spirit bro 



Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Edit: My thank you button is gone bro..lol or I would have thanked you there as well. I will tomorrow. hehehe



It's all good Mind


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Outstanding efforts and contribution Mind


2nd'ed


Lu523 said:


> Nice going guys. I crunch for XS, but it is all for the same cause. Crunch on.



Regardless of team, all contributions are wonderful!

And grats on the 1.3mil VW!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
theonedub passes 1,400,000
KieX passes 1,200,000
mjkmike passes 500,000
Trigger911 passes 300,000
Pete1burn passes 150,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
BarbaricSoul passed 200,000
BowHunt3r passed 20,000
-----------------------------------
*Congrats on all the awesome stonez today!!!!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Some really nice ones up there today heh?   Good job guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
twuersch passes 550,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
theonedub passed 1,400,000
KieX passed 1,200,000
mjkmike passed 500,000
Trigger911 passed 300,000
Pete1burn passed 150,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats twuersch


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
andy4fun2go passes 50,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
twuersch passed 550,000


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 27, 2010)

My I7930 just past 300k for stan,  I hope he comes back soon.

crunch on and crunch harder


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
ERazerHead passes 1,600,000
BowHunt3r passes 25,000
djshadow passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
Broom2455 passed 50,000
andy4fun2go passed 50,000


*Members Joining Today*
djshadow joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job erazer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

1.7 million for me 

We also have a new member on board . Welcome


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2010)

nice one CP  2mil isnt that far away 

it should say something like 2 million points right above the WCG badge

just like the folding does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks stiven, I'm picking up the pace now so I should be there in no time.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 1,700,000*
vasifumi passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,600,000
T-Bob passed 1,300,000
BowHunt3r passed 25,000
djshadow passed 200


*Members Joining Today*
vasifumi joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Chicken Patty passes 1,700,000*
> vasifumi passes 200
> 
> ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Nice work CP, almost at the 2mil mark


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice work CP, almost at the 2mil mark



Yessir, almost there.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2010)

*sigh* I can't wait to be able to crunch and fold again. Stupid bills. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> *sigh* I can't wait to be able to crunch and fold again. Stupid bills. lol.



You gotta do what you gotta do bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Damulta passes 200,000
xvi_tech.kyle passes 50,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Chicken Patty passed 1,700,000
vasifumi passed 200


EDIT: *ps.*_This is my 2,000th post on TPU_


----------



## HammerON (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry I missed ya yesterday CP


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2010)

Great Job Stoners!  

 Kickass Job theonedub! 

Kickass Job KieX!  

Kickass Job mjkmike!  

Kickass Job Trigger911!  

Kickass Job Pete1burn!  

Kickass Job twuersch!  

Kickass Job ERazerHead!  

Kickass Job Chicken Patty!   

Kickass Job Damulta!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Sorry I missed ya yesterday CP



no biggie


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
King Wookie passes 600,000
mjkmike passes 550,000
djshadow passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
Damulta passed 200,000
xvi_tech.kyle passed 50,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 30, 2010)

Two great stones today, congrats to KW, and MJKMIKE!   Over half of the way to the millionaires club


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 750,000
VulkanBros_TPU passes 700,000
A Cheese Danish passes 150,000
Radical_Edward passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
King Wookie passed 600,000
mjkmike passed 550,000
djshadow passed 500


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

w00t.  Maybe I'll end up getting my badge with all the help I'm getting with the contest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

Good job guys, Randal, keep it up bro.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2010)

I think Randal will get pie with all the help he is getting.  I'm still on the fence on who I will help but with 26 threads on my desk it will be more than just one.

Crunch on and Crunch Hard.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> w00t.  Maybe I'll end up getting my badge with all the help I'm getting with the contest.



How many threads do you have going for you?


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

cp u got a third rig? hmm u making it hard for me to catch up


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 31, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How many threads do you have going for you?



Well Hat said he'd lend me two Athlon X2s. He has to wait for a new HDD thou. So that won't be till Monday. 

FIH The Don said he'd loan me his Xeon Server and his Lappy, I know the server is basically a quad. Not sure about the lappy. 

GreaseMonkey said he'd loan me a X4 or his X6. 

I myself am crunching 24/7 on my main rig, and my GF is letting my crunch on her C2D lappy at night. 

So.... Alot of threads.  

Even if I don't win I'll never be able to thank them enough.  You guys all rock, seriously. 

Oh, and good luck to you other people that are going for the prize as well!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

ERazer said:


> cp u got a third rig? hmm u making it hard for me to catch up



Not yet running, need a HDD which I should have soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

he need to make a good example for our new crunchers by having a ton of crunchers himself lol 

jk, i think you do one heck of a job for the team and youre a nice guy cp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he need to make a good example for our new crunchers by having a ton of crunchers himself lol
> 
> jk, i think you do one heck of a job for the team and youre a nice guy cp



Thanks Stiven.  It all comes together though, i've helped out a lot, but then all the great members we have as well influence on that.  Together we've helped each other tremendously and we wouldn't be who or where we are if it wasn't for the kind/dedicated people we have on this team.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MetalRacer passes 6,000,000
Supreme0verlord passes 900,000
toast2004 passes 250,000
BowHunt3r passes 30,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 750,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 700,000
A Cheese Danish passed 150,000
Radical_Edward passed 60,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2010)

Huge stone for metalracer   Congrats dude!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 2, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
bpgt64 passes 300,000
TechPowerDown passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
_MetalRacer passed 6,000,000_
Supreme0verlord passed 900,000
toast2004 passed 250,000
BowHunt3r passed 30,000


*Members Joining Today*
TechPowerDown joins as new

------------------------------
Welcome to the WCG team TPD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

Metal is sick


----------



## bogmali (Aug 2, 2010)

Grats Metal for that monstrosity of a milestone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

I will get there one day....


....one day far far away


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Huge stone for metalracer   Congrats dude!





(FIH) The Don said:


> Metal is sick





bogmali said:


> Grats Metal for that monstrosity of a milestone



Thanks guys.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

somethings wrong with yourWCG stats in your sig, it "only" shows 5.2 mil ?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MetalRacer passes 6,000,000
> Supreme0verlord passes 900,000
> toast2004 passes 250,000
> ...



AWESOME STONE! MetalRacer


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 4, 2010)

Great job stoners!  

kickass King Wookie!  

kickass mjkmike!  

kickass MStenholm!  

kickass VulkanBros_TPU!  

kickass A Cheese Danish!  

kickass Radical_Edward!  
*
Very kickass MetalRacer!  MetalRacer=Powerhouse!!!  *

kickass Supreme0verlord!  

kickass toast2004!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 4, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Azma666 passes 100,000
TechPowerDown passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
TechPowerDown passed 1,000


*Members Joining Today*
willynuisance joins from Techage
Fitseries3 joins from XtremeSystems
ribak19 joins as new
quinacridone joins as new


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
hat_tpu passes 350,000
Bursar123 passes 80,000
Radical_Edward passes 80,000
TechPowerDown passes 9,000
Exeodus passes 5,000
quinacridone passes 1,000
PowerFul passes 500
r1t4l1n passes 500
Artu passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
Black Panther passed 150,000
Radical_Edward passed 70,000
BowHunt3r passed 40,000
TechPowerDown passed 6,000
Exeodus passed 1,000
quinacridone passed 200
PowerFul passed 200
r1t4l1n passed 200
ribak19 passed 100


*Members Joining Today*
Artu joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats stoners, and welcome artu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

woa, the other day Rad_ed just passed 60k

thats going fast lol, hell have more points than me soon hahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woa, the other day Rad_ed just passed 60k
> 
> thats going fast lol, hell have more points than me soon hahah



The beauty of the AWD...




... I mean the beauty of TPU.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The beauty of the AWD...



What? Broken DSM transaxles?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What? Broken DSM transaxles?



Never broken one


----------



## bogmali (Aug 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never broken one




Did you knock on something before you said that?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Trigger911 passes 350,000
t77snapshot passes 150,000
BowHunt3r passes 50,000
TechPowerDown passes 10,000
Exeodus passes 8,000
PowerFul passes 1,000
r1t4l1n passes 1,000
Moggy passes 100


*Milestones Yesterday*
hat_tpu passed 350,000
Bursar123 passed 80,000
Radical_Edward passed 80,000
TechPowerDown passed 9,000
quinacridone passed 1,000
Artu passed 200
PowerFul passed 500
Exeodus passed 5,000
r1t4l1n passed 500


*Members Joining Today*
Moggy joins as new

----------------------------------
Finally I got a milestone! Congrats too all the stonerz and welcome to the team Moggy


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never broken one



Thought 2nd gear was going on you?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Thought 2nd gear was going on you?



no, first gear was giving issues and I read your post completely wrong.  I thought axles for some reason.  yes my transaxle gave me problems once, first gear was poop!  fixed it.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Trigger911 passes 350,000
> t77snapshot passes 150,000
> BowHunt3r passes 50,000
> ...





Way to go crunchers


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 8, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*Mindweaver passes 5,000,000*
garyinhere passes 200,000
Fitseries3 passes 150,000
Radical_Edward passes 90,000
BowHunt3r passes 60,000
Exeodus passes 10,000
Moggy passes 500
popswala passes 100


*Milestones Yesterday*
t77snapshot passed 150,000
Trigger911 passed 350,000
TechPowerDown passed 10,000
BowHunt3r passed 50,000
PowerFul passed 1,000
Exeodus passed 8,000
r1t4l1n passed 1,000
Moggy passed 100


*Members Joining Today*
popswala joins as new
blu3flannel joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2010)

Good job stoners and welcome aboard new members


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

woot Rad_Ed is ABOVE 100K PPD

GO GET THAT BADGE BRO

that is well deserved


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats to all the stoners.

And a big congratulations to Mindweaver for hitting the 5 Million mark.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 9, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Congrats to all the stoners.
> 
> And a big congratulations to Mindweaver for hitting the 5 Million mark.



Thanks Bro!  

And Great job Stoners!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

aaaah yes GRATZ to Mindweaver


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
ERazerHead passes 1,700,000
3xploit passes 1,400,000
Velvet Wafer passes 1,400,000
itsover65 passes 350,000
kebabi passes 100,000
*Radical_Edward passes 100,000*
TechPowerDown passes 20,000
quinacridone passes 2,000
Moggy passes 1,000
popswala passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 5,000,000
garyinhere passed 200,000
Fitseries3 passed 150,000
Radical_Edward passed 90,000
BowHunt3r passed 60,000
Exeodus passed 10,000
Moggy passed 500
popswala passed 100
------------------------
Congrats to all the BIG stones!* Rad_Ed* and *kebabi* go get your WCG Badge


----------



## ERazer (Aug 9, 2010)

wow we got plenty today  gratz stoners


----------



## HammerON (Aug 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> ERazerHead passes 1,700,000
> 3xploit passes 1,400,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 1,400,000
> ...



Wow - Nice numbers


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 10, 2010)

Lot's a Stoners    Congrats all!

 Nice HUUGGGGE   Stone Mindweaver


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Black Panther passes 200,000
BowHunt3r passes 70,000
TechPowerDown passes 25,000
MoonPig passes 500
Artu passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,700,000
Velvet Wafer passed 1,400,000
3xploit passed 1,400,000
MrSemi passed 650,000
itsover65 passed 350,000
kebabi passed 100,000
Radical_Edward passed 100,000
TechPowerDown passed 20,000
quinacridone passed 2,000
Exeodus passed 20,000
r1t4l1n passed 2,000
Moggy passed 2,000
popswala passed 500


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 11, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Lot's a Stoners    Congrats all!
> 
> Nice HUUGGGGE   Stone Mindweaver



Thanks bro! You're not far behind! 

@TPU

Great Job Stoners! 

Kickass ERazerHead!  

3xploit! 

Velvet Wafer!  

itsover65! 

kebabi! 

Radical_Edward!  

Black Panther!


----------



## Bow (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope to crack the top 100 soon ( with some help)


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BowHunt3r passes 80,000
TechPowerDown passes 30,000
Exeodus passes 25,000
Moggy passes 4,000
MoonPig passes 2,000
popswala passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Black Panther passed 200,000
BowHunt3r passed 70,000
TechPowerDown passed 25,000
MoonPig passed 500
Artu passed 500
--------------------------
Congrats to all the awesome stones!

--------------------------

Hey look! my first piece of *pie* thanks for the extra help guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> BowHunt3r passes 80,000
> TechPowerDown passes 30,000
> Exeodus passes 25,000
> ...



My X6 should start kicking your points up a notch tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 11, 2010)

My dual Opteron 2350 Quad will be coming online here shortly replacing my X6 Thuban.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 800,000
Exeodus passes 30,000
Moggy passes 6,000
MoonPig passes 5,000
quinacridone passes 3,000
r1t4l1n passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
BowHunt3r passed 80,000
TechPowerDown passed 30,000
Exeodus passed 25,000
Moggy passed 4,000
MoonPig passed 2,000
popswala passed 1,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BowHunt3r passes 90,000
TechPowerDown passes 40,000
Exeodus passes 40,000
MoonPig passes 9,000
Moggy passes 8,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 1,300,000
MStenholm passed 800,000
Exeodus passed 30,000
Moggy passed 6,000
MoonPig passed 5,000
quinacridone passed 3,000
r1t4l1n passed 3,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
onry passes 600,000
NeonFlak passes 300,000
BazookaJoe passes 250,000
*t77snapshot passes 200,000*
BowHunt3r passes 100,000
r1t4l1n passes 4,000
Moggy passes 10,000
MoonPig passes 10,000
r1t4l1n passes 4,000
popswala passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
BowHunt3r passed 90,000
Exeodus passed 40,000
TechPowerDown passed 40,000
MoonPig passed 9,000
Moggy passed 8,000
--------------------------
*Congrats to all the sweet stonez I hit 200k*


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicely done everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

Everyone is doing a heck of a job, keep up the great work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

anything above 1.6 in this heat is nice imo

another month and the heat will go away, atleast for my part

i7 time anyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anything above 1.6 in this heat is nice imo
> 
> another month and the heat will go away, atleast for my part
> 
> i7 time anyone



I agree, 1.5, 1.6 million is not bad for the time of the year.  What were we at last year at this time?  Much lower!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say there's a very decent chance that once it cools off, I'll be able to start crunching again.  If I can convince my parents that by crunching we could save on the gas bill and maybe pay them a bit for the extra electric, part-time crunching shouldn't be too hard


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 14, 2010)

@bow go get that badge already


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 950,000
carlramsey passes 450,000
MRCLTPU passes 400,000
larrymachine passes 70,000
Broom2455 passes 60,000
Exeodus passes 50,000
quinacridone passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dhoshaw passed 1,600,000
onry passed 600,000
_t77snapshot passed 200,000_
NeonFlak passed 300,000
BazookaJoe passed 250,000
BowHunt3r passed 100,000
Moggy passed 10,000
MoonPig passed 10,000
r1t4l1n passed 4,000
popswala passed 2,000
Artu passed 1,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 16, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
VulkanBros_TPU passes 750,000
mjkmike passes 600,000
Soylent Joe passes 150,000
newtekie1 passes 90,000
TechPowerDown passes 50,000
hayder.master passes 7,000
r1t4l1n passes 5,000
popswala passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 950,000
carlramsey passed 450,000
MRCLTPU passed 400,000
larrymachine passed 70,000
Broom2455 passed 60,000
Exeodus passed 50,000
quinacridone passed 4,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mosheen passes 350,000
popswala passes 10,000
quinacridone passes 5,000
douglatins passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
stanhemi passed 4,000,000
VulkanBros_TPU passed 750,000
mjkmike passed 600,000
Soylent Joe passed 150,000
newtekie1 passed 90,000
MoonPig passed 20,000
TechPowerDown passed 50,000
hayder.master passed 7,000
popswala passed 5,000
r1t4l1n passed 5,000


*Members Joining Today*
douglatins joins as new


----------



## HammerON (Aug 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> mosheen passes 350,000
> popswala passes 10,000
> quinacridone passes 5,000
> ...



stanhemi passed 4,000,000
Way to go Stanhemi
Here is to all of you crunchers

Welcome to the TPU crunching team douglatins


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

Great job everyone


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 18, 2010)

After this contest is over I think I will go for the big mill.  I will leave the main rig for Stan since the I7930 already past everything.   Don't want it to get to far above his Rigs.  Please don't PM with help I think the points are better with the user.

Crunch on and Crunch Harder


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
xvi_tech.kyle passes 60,000
fundayjinx passes 40,000
MoonPig passes 25,000
popswala passes 20,000
douglatins passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
mosheen passed 350,000
quinacridone passed 5,000
popswala passed 10,000
douglatins passed 200


*Members Joining Today*
Jejking joins from Dutch Power Cows

-----------------------------
Welcome to the team *Jejking * Congrats to everyone for their sweet stones!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet, my brother finally passed 40,000!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 19, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Exeodus passes 60,000
MoonPig passes 30,000
popswala passes 30,000
Moggy passes 20,000
r1t4l1n passes 6,000
douglatins passes 1,000
dank1983man420 passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
xvi_tech.kyle passed 60,000
fundayjinx passed 40,000
MoonPig passed 25,000
popswala passed 20,000
douglatins passed 500


*Members Joining Today*
dank1983man420 joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard dank and congrats to the stoners.  We are seeing some members stepping it up for the contest and bringing some new names to the stoners list daily


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 20, 2010)

I know I'm a kinda late on this one...sorry

*Milestones Yesterday*
Giggla passed 100,000
MoonPig passed 40,000
popswala passed 40,000
quinacridone passed 6,000
dank1983man420 passed 4,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

Better late than never 

Good job stoners.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
amdguy passes 300,000
popswala passes 50,000
r1t4l1n passes 7,000
dank1983man420 passes 6,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Giggla passed 100,000
MoonPig passed 40,000
popswala passed 40,000
dank1983man420 passed
quinacridone passed 6,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> amdguy passes 300,000
> popswala passes 50,000
> r1t4l1n passes 7,000
> ...



Hey, that's my buddy who never logs on here   I shall give him the good news


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 850,000
twuersch passes 600,000
Trigger911 passes 400,000
toast2004 passes 300,000
popswala passes 60,000
_MoonPig passes 50,000_
dank1983man420 passes 9,000
douglatins passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,800,000
amdguy passed 300,000
garyinhere passed 250,000
popswala passed 50,000
r1t4l1n passed 7,000
dank1983man420 passed 7,000
AthlonX2 passed 6,000

*Members Joining Today*
Cmaker joins as new


----------



## ERazer (Aug 22, 2010)

i actually pass personal best ppd yesteday, 11k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2010)

Good job everyone, welcome the new members and moonpig has now reached the required points to join the contest drawing


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i actually pass personal best ppd yesteday, 11k



wow nice Erazer!!!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2010)

Thought I would post tonight's Milestones if that's alright  

*Milestones Today*
Jejking passes 500,000  

theonedub passes 1,500,000 

GREASEMONKEY passes 5,000,000 

TechPowerDown passes 60,000
quinacridone passes 7,000
r1t4l1n passes 8,000
Moggy passes 25,000
dank1983man420 passes 10,000

*Members Leaving Today*
PoppaGeek departed to XtremeSystems  Thanks for your stay.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

Great job fellow stoners 

and greasemonkey, i know youre cutting down, but what a fucking great job youve done imo


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

Greasemonkey you have pointed the way for me, I can only follow you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

follow da leader


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

But that's jejking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing like are team.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

nuff said


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2010)

I think he was new to the team but had been running WCG prior to joining. I guess I should also add that point transfer to teams when switching with WCG not with F@H though


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 23, 2010)

Edit: oh wait, I didn't realize jejking had been crunching for awhile...but still, nice job anyways!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thought I would post tonight's Milestones if that's alright
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> Jejking passes 500,000
> ...



  some of the big boys showing up today on the stones list


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 24, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Exeodus passes 70,000
Cmaker passed 50,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
GREASEMONKEY passed 5,000,000
theonedub passed 1,500,000
Jejking passed 500,000
TechPowerDown passed 60,000
Moggy passed 25,000
dank1983man420 passed 10,000
r1t4l1n passed 8,000


*Members Leaving Today*
quinacridone departed


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Exeodus passes 70,000
> Cmaker passed 50,000
> 
> ...



Great job stoners! 

Kickass Stone GREASEMONKEY! and i'm glad you reached your personal stone as well brotha!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow.  Now I feel like a slacker.  I mean, I am a slacker, but I don't like _feeling_ like a slacker.  You know what I mean?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 20,000
r1t4l1n passes 9,000
douglatins passes 3,000
Artu passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Exeodus passed 70,000
Cmaker passed 50,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

Not many stones today


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Jejking passes 550,000
BarbaricSoul passes 250,000
Moggy passes 30,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 20,000
r1t4l1n passed 9,000
douglatins passed 3,000
Artu passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2010)

good going jejking 

We'll be seeing moggy fly through some stones shortly, he's got a few rigs under his name


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Wile E passes 400,000
arrakis9 passes 250,000
Bursar123 passes 100,000
Moggy passes 40,000
dank1983man420 passes 20,000
r1t4l1n passes 10,000
douglatins passes 4,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Jejking passed 550,000
BarbaricSoul passed 250,000
Exeodus passed 80,000
Moggy passed 30,000
---------------------
Congrats to all the awesome stones!!! Go get you WCG badge *Bursar123*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Some nice set of stones and achievements on that list.  Great job guys and keep up the great work


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy crap. I didn't think I had that many points. Awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Holy crap. I didn't think I had that many points. Awesome.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*
Moggy passed 60,000
Qu4k3r passed 3,000


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 28, 2010)

We should see Qu4k3r getting more soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Jizzler passes 1,600,000
T-Bob passes 1,400,000
KieX passes 1,400,000
Moggy passes 70,000
dank1983man420 passes 25,000
Qu4k3r passes 10,000
douglatins passes 5,000
erasure0204 passes 500


*Milestones Yesterday*
Moggy passed 60,000
Qu4k3r passed 3,000


*Members Joining Today*
erasure0204 joins as new
-------------------------------------
Wow! congrats on the huge stonez today and welcome to the team erasure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2010)

Good stuff up there tonight


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MStenholm passes 900,000
Soylent Joe passes 200,000
popswala passes 70,000
Qu4k3r passes 30,000
erasure0204 passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Jizzler passed 1,600,000
T-Bob passed 1,400,000
KieX passed 1,400,000
Moggy passed 70,000
douglatins passed 5,000
dank1983man420 passed 25,000
Qu4k3r passed 10,000
erasure0204 passed 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> MStenholm passes 900,000
> Soylent Joe passes 200,000
> popswala passes 70,000
> ...



MS is almost at one million


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Qu4k3r passes 40,000
dank1983man420 passes 30,000
douglatins passes 6,000
erasure0204 passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MStenholm passed 900,000
Soylent Joe passed 200,000
popswala passed 70,000
Qu4k3r passed 30,000
erasure0204 passed 1,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

no biggies today, oh well cant have 1+mil everyday


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no biggies today, oh well cant have 1+mil everyday



dont be sad, i will be crossing the 1.5mil tomorrow, if everything goes as intended


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job on the stones fellas.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Velvet Wafer passes 1,500,000
Supreme0verlord passes 1,000,000
mdbrotha03 passes 200,000
Qu4k3r passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 120,000,000*
dank1983man420 passed 30,000
Qu4k3r passed 50,000
erasure0204 passed 2,000
douglatins passed 6,000
--------------------------
Wow go team go!!!!! welcome to the millionaires club *Supreme0verlord*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

Huge effin' stones.  Congrats to Team TPU for the huge stone, and welcome supremeoverlord to the millionaires club


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 1, 2010)

Woooot!! Finally hit 1 million!!!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 1, 2010)

Way to go stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope to hit 2 million soon, well see how that goes.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hope to hit 2 million soon, well see how that goes.



same here, 2 mill for 1yr crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

I would have been way past it, but vie had my rigs crunching for other accounts often.  Time for me now


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 1, 2010)

Kickass Job Soners! :toast

Kickass job Velvet Wafer 
Kickass job Supreme0verlord   Welcome to the Millionaires club!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I'm late, oh well.
*
Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,900,000
Exeodus passed 90,000
Qu4k3r passed 70,000
Pembo passed 60,000
douglatins passed 7,000
erasure0204 passed 3,000

-----------------------------
ERazer is sooo close Exeodus's WCG badge is just around the corner Congrats to everyone else for their great stonez!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 2, 2010)

what a beautiful thing!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> what a beautiful thing!!!
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6715/sinttulosvl.jpg



That is beautiful I see my cpu's in there!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2010)

mine too


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 3, 2010)

I see more than one of mine plus a few friend's kicking ass. Glad to help.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
none

*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 1,900,000
Exeodus passed 90,000
Qu4k3r passed 70,000
Pembo passed 60,000
douglatins passed 7,000
erasure0204 passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2010)

That's a bummer


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't understand if according to this, there are 15 hosts crunching for me.
Why I'm getting something like 1k pts/day instead of what I got when wcg contest was running? 
I suppose that some or all budies who lent me your rigs for crunching have put them out, so there must be an error in that stats info.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

maybe someone forget turning them over to themselves, or just turned them off yesterday, then youll get results for the next hours


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I don't understand if according to this, there are 15 hosts crunching for me.
> Why I'm getting something like 1k pts/day instead of what I got when wcg contest was running?
> I suppose that some or all budies who lent me your rigs for crunching have put them out, so there must be an error in that stats info.
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1905/86362982.jpg



The credit/day data shown are one day old but you will have some points the next days from pending results being validated.


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The credit/day data shown are one day old but you will have some points the next days from pending results being validated.



^^ This.

Just give it a few days to settle back to normal, then the right amount of points should start showing.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 4, 2010)

My hunt for the mill just got slower as I gave the 1090t back to Qu4k3r.  Will he get his 100k before I get my mill?  Only time will tell.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I reach it in 24 days  anyways it's not a race, maybe I could crunch with my brother's laptop also but I don't know if it could overheat like I was folding on it


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mjkmike passes 650,000
Broom2455 passes 70,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
*Mindweaver passed 5,500,000*
*bogmali passed 4,000,000*
VulkanBros_TPU passed 800,000
larrymachine passed 80,000
dank1983man420 passed 40,000
douglatins passed 8,000
-----------------------------
Wow *Mind* and* bog*! congrats of the huuuge stones *mjk* is a little over half way to being in the millionaire's club congrats to everyone else


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Big thanks to Mind & Bog those are great stones.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
MrSemi passes 700,000
jctuner passes 150,000
Qu4k3r passes 80,000
Pembo passes 70,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 25,000
douglatins passes 9,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
mjkmike passed 650,000
Broom2455 passed 70,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> mjkmike passes 650,000
> Broom2455 passes 70,000
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro! 

Kickass Job Stoners!!! 

Kickass Bog! 4mill is a good one!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> mjkmike passes 650,000
> Broom2455 passes 70,000
> 
> ...



Missed that one!

Great job guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
King Wookie passes 650,000
Exeodus passes 100,000
Moggy passes 80,000
Artu passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
MrSemi passed 700,000
jctuner passed 150,000
Qu4k3r passed 80,000
Pembo passed 70,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 25,000
douglatins passed 9,000

----------------------------------
Go get your WCG Badge *Exeodus*

*
Members Leaving Today*
kpresler departed to Overclock.net


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

Kpresler departed???  WTF???  Would've never expected that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

who is that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

(fih) the don said:


> who is that?



ion


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm



hopefully he'll come in here and let us know what happened.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> who is that?


Yours truly 


(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm





OCN is having a BOINC competition in the coming weeks, and I'd like to be eligible for the prizes.  Don't worry, I _will_ be back by the end of September 


Sorry if I worried anyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2010)

You sure as hell scared me!  Good luck over there man


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You sure as hell scared me!  Good luck over there man



Sorry  
I won't just quit on you guys without a good reason/explanation first 

TY, I'll be back


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r6048839f01a.jpg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

you never seen terminator?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 7, 2010)

"I´LL BE BACK!"


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you never seen terminator?



nooooo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

if you ever want a mancard.....then you need to watch all 4 of them


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you ever want a mancard.....then you need to watch all 4 of them



OK 

I'll see what I can do


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you never seen terminator?





[Ion] said:


> nooooo



what?really?  

"Come with me if you want to live!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Milestones Today*
Azma666 passes 150,000
_Qu4k3r passes 90,000_
dank1983man420 passes 50,000
douglatins passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
King Wookie passed 650,000
Exeodus passed 100,000
Moggy passed 80,000
Trigger911 passed 450,000
Artu passed 3,000


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 8, 2010)

How many points do I need to get this thing?






100K?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

yep you need 100k 

and when you have that then go to user cp and settings, and on the bottom you can say that you want one, just type in your wcg username


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep you need 100k
> 
> and when you have that then go to user cp and settings, and on the bottom you can say that you want one, just type in your wcg username



He's just under 10k points shy of his badge


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> what?really?
> 
> "Come with me if you want to live!"


Noooooo, never seen it 


Chicken Patty said:


> He's just under 10k points shy of his badge



Not much longer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's to his badge


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Pembo passes 80,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
Azma666 passed 150,000
Qu4k3r passed 90,000
dank1983man420 passed 50,000
douglatins passed 10,000


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 9, 2010)

I need less than 1200 pts for WGC badge.

I'm in a dead F@H team, maybe I'll switch to TPU.
How many points do I need for a F@H badge?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I need less than 1200 pts for WGC badge.
> 
> I'm in a dead F@H team, maybe I'll switch to TPU.
> How many points do I need for a F@H badge?



Not much longer!

Please do switch 

Req for a sig badge is 100k points


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I need less than 1200 pts for WGC badge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I need less than 1200 pts for WGC badge.
> 
> I'm in a dead F@H team, maybe I'll switch to TPU.
> How many points do I need for a F@H badge?



We can use the help bro, I just got my GX2 back up and folding for us, I'll be having a GTX 295 up soon as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

a 295  that is very nice


----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We can use the help bro, I just got my GX2 back up and folding for us, I'll be having a GTX 295 up soon as well.



I bought an Asus GTX 295 when they first came out and loved it!!!  Great overclocking card
I will be curious on how it does folding...
I would venture to say that it is like folding with 2 x GTX 275's.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mjkmike passes 700,000
Qu4k3r passes 100,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
3xploit passed 1,500,000
Pembo passed 80,000


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 10, 2010)

You can now get that badge Qu4k3r and I got my 1090t back


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 10, 2010)

16.5K to go for 200K overall shouldn't take too long


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> You can now get that badge Qu4k3r and I got my 1090t back


Thank you very much for lent me your Michael-PC


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice badge you have there qu4k3r


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

wooooot, badge time for quaker state


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 10, 2010)

I Think it looks realy good,  and I hope to see a folding badge even though I don't fold myself do to limits on my internet stick.

To the team crunch on and crunch harder


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 11, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*p_o_s_pc passes 1,300,000*
garyinhere passes 300,000
popswala passes 80,000
dank1983man420 passes 60,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
mjkmike passed 700,000
Qu4k3r passed 100,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *p_o_s_pc passes 1,300,000*
> garyinhere passes 300,000
> popswala passes 80,000
> ...


Look at them go.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations Tim & Gary!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mosheen passes 400,000
Pembo passes 90,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
p_o_s_pc passed 1,300,000
garyinhere passed 300,000
popswala passed 80,000
dank1983man420 passed 60,000


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 30,000

* 
Milestones Yesterday*
mosheen passed 400,000
Pembo passed 90,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

quiet day for stones.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
ERazerHead passes 2,000,000
*Chicken Patty passes 1,800,000*


*Milestones Yesterday*
KieX passed 1,500,000
mjkmike passed 750,000
toast2004 passed 350,000
Pembo passed 100,000
vasifumi passed 500
-------------------------
Congrats on all the sweet stones! wow


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> ERazerHead passes 2,000,000
> *Chicken Patty passes 1,800,000*
> 
> ...



Way to go stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

woot, right behind erazer for that 2 million 

Congrats to the rest of the stoners


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

2 mill and cant belive ive been crunching for almost a year now and will continue crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

Wish I had the fire power I had recently when I started.  What you've done has been incredible!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wish I had the fire power I had recently when I started.  What you've done has been incredible!



everyone has to start someplace. 
I started with a 4850e@3.1ghz and now have a i7 920@3.6ghz crunching away. If i never got into crunching then i would have been happy with the 4850e still(cool running chip overclocked nice and decent voltage)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> everyone has to start someplace.
> I started with a 4850e@3.1ghz and now have a i7 920@3.6ghz crunching away. If i never got into crunching then i would have been happy with the 4850e still(cool running chip overclocked nice and decent voltage)



I started with a i7, but didn't know much and didn't have tweaks or nothing done.  I crunched at 60% thinking my PC would blow up, I was lucky to do 3k a day.  I had at one point 14 threads, now I am only at 8


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes 6,000,000
FordGT90Concept passes 1,400,000
dank1983man420 passes 70,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
ERazerHead passed 2,000,000
Chicken Patty passed 1,800,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

woot nice stones!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

i miss this, guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i miss this, guys!



We got a spot open for you, warmed up and all.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
twuersch passes 650,000
BowHunt3r passes 150,000
r1t4l1n passes 20,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
_dustyshiv passed 6,000,000_
FordGT90Concept passed 1,400,000
Soylent Joe passed 250,000
dank1983man420 passed 70,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

grats to the stoners 

i should hit 200k within 14 days or less i hope


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I passed 110.000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Great job guys, keep it up, you'll be at a million before you know it, and that's a SWEEEEEET milestone.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a little late but Great Job Stoners!  

Kickass p_o_s_pc!  

Kickass ERazerHead!   Nice 2 Million! 

Kickass Chicken Patty!   Your close to 2 million brotha! 

Kickass dustyshiv!    Your a Crazy Cruncher Brotha! 6 million's awesome!

Kickass FordGT90Concept!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks bro, almost there


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Radical_Edward passes 150,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
mjkmike passed 800,000
BarbaricSoul passed 300,000

----------------------------------
Congrats to rad_ed, mike and soul for the awesome stonez


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, didn't even realize I passed that today. Thanks for telling me T77!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mjkmike passes 850,000
Trigger911 passes 500,000
Moggy passes 90,000
Lampmaster passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
popswala passed 90,000
Broom2455 passed 80,000



*Members Joining Today*
Lampmaster joins as new


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

great job guys 

and welcome to the new one


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 23, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*theonedub passes 1,600,000*
blkhogan passes 450,000
andy4fun2go passes 60,000
Lampmaster passes 2,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
mjkmike passed 850,000
Trigger911 passed 500,000
Moggy passed 90,000
Lampmaster passed 200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

the dub @ 1.6 million.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

Making my way to the big 2 million 

Good job BLK


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oops, I posted in the wrong section earlier, and I deleted my post.

Speaking of WCG and no longer having a utility cap, I should probably fire up a spare rig or two and get back crunching. It's been a long time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

@jstn

I believe that's a great idea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

*9/24*

*Milestones Today*
Velvet Wafer passes 1,600,000  
douglatins passes 20,000
Lampmaster passes 10,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
dank1983man420 passed 90,000 
Lampmaster passed 6,000


Members Joining Today
(none)
Members Leaving Today
(none)

Congrats to "Velvet Wafer" who is just 400k shy of the 2 million points mark, you'll be there in no time buddy.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 26, 2010)

ZOMG! Someone update the Stones so I can thank the poster and see the lovely Cheers Emoticon beside my name !!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll bite.

Milestones Yesterday

T-Bob passed 1,500,000

Niko084 passed 2,500,000respect:

toast2004 passed 400,000

mjkmike passed 900,000.  me

Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 40,000

Pembo passed 150,000

Great Stones Team.
Crunch Hard and crunch harder


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 27, 2010)

Bah! I guess i didnt get at the time of the update... but i do have 200K points now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

there ya go alien


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 27, 2010)

200k congrats and keep up the good work.  Milestones come at the end of the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

Great work bro   Keep them points coming!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
AlienIsGOD passes 200,000
dank1983man420 passes 100,000
Lampmaster passes 20,000

*
Milestones Yesterday*
_Niko084 passed 2,500,000_
T-Bob passed 1,500,000
mjkmike passed 900,000
toast2004 passed 400,000
Pembo passed 150,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 40,000


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 27, 2010)

Should have my big stone by this time next. week


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice 

I'm not too far off from 1.3mil


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*msgclb passes 4,500,000*
paulieg passes 3,000,000
amdguy passes 350,000
NastyHabits passes 300,000
larrymachine passes 90,000
Lampmaster passes 30,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
AlienIsGOD passed 200,000
dank1983man420 passed 100,000
Lampmaster passed 20,000

---------------------------------
Wow congrats to all the great stonez!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome stones


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing job everyone!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a little late

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 6,000,000
popswala passed 100,000

-----------------------------
Congrats to Mindweaver for the huge 6mil stone Go get your WCG Badge popswala! great job


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm a little late
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Mindweaver passed 6,000,000
> ...



Thanks bro! and great job stoners!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations Mind, that's a huge amount of points!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm a little late
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Mindweaver passed 6,000,000
> ...



MINDWEAVER


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm a little late
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Mindweaver passed 6,000,000
> ...



 Nice Stone MR CHERRY PIE


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*GREASEMONKEY passes 5,500,000*
mjkmike passes 950,000
vaio passes 850,000
garyinhere passes 350,000
Lampmaster passes 40,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
_Mindweaver passed 6,000,000_
popswala passed 100,000


*Members Joining Today*
Hugis(TPU) joins as new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW!  Many huge stones on the list today.    TPU, you ROCK


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 30, 2010)

yes i am awesome.......oh wait.....:shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm a little late
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Mindweaver passed 6,000,000
> ...



MINDWEAVER - YOU DA MAN


----------



## Hugis (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,
joined quite late yesterday, hope i can get my quad doing a bit while im surfing 

btw does this look right to you lot?


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the team Hugis.  Everything looks good to me.  If you haven't already check out Ion's Essentials Thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Hugis said:


> Hi all,
> joined quite late yesterday, hope i can get my quad doing a bit while im surfing
> 
> btw does this look right to you lot?



First of all, kill the graphics, they're slow.  2nd, have you explicitly set the CPU usage to 100%?  If not, do so 

Other than that, looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Hugis,

You should definitely check out the essentials thread in ION's signature.  Tons of info bro   Thanks for joining.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome Hugis! glad u can join us  q9550 one my fav proc they OC like a champ! actually miss my old quad


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hugis,
> 
> You should definitely check out the essentials thread in ION's signature.  Tons of info bro   Thanks for joining.



I'm quite proud of it, I think it contains everything the new Cruncher should know 

I really should update the PPD estimator for i3, i5, X6, and AII....I'll see if I can make time to do that this weekend


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Hugis said:


> Hi all,
> joined quite late yesterday, hope i can get my quad doing a bit while im surfing



_Welcome to the team Hugis!_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm quite proud of it, I think it contains everything the new Cruncher should know
> 
> I really should update the PPD estimator for i3, i5, X6, and AII....I'll see if I can make time to do that this weekend



Yes indeed, it's a very solid thread.   You did a great job combining everything.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Mind, that's a huge amount of points!!!!





Chicken Patty said:


> MINDWEAVER





GREASEMONKEY said:


> Nice Stone MR CHERRY PIE



Thanks Guys!   I should have my AII 640 x4 up today!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome!

Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

^^Indeed!

I second that!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 1, 2010)

I would like to be the first to say congrats to MStenolm on the big mill he will get next update.  He is just shy 731 points as of 2:16.  Great job .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I would like to be the first to say congrats to MStenolm on the big mill he will get next update.  He is just shy 731 points as of 2:16.  Great job .



Congrats bro, heck of a run for this milestone dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

1.3mil is within tasting range


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I would like to be the first to say congrats to MStenolm on the big mill he will get next update.  He is just shy 731 points as of 2:16.  Great job .



Thx, passed it earliere today. Talking off passing, soon I will eat your dust


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

Should pass the 300k mark with the next update. I'm almost a third of the way to the big one!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
KieX passes 1,600,000
mjkmike passes 1,000,000
vaio passes 900,000
Azma666 passes 200,000
sh5155 passes 150,000



*Milestones Yesterday*
_MStenholm passed 1,000,000_
Damulta passed 250,000
Lampmaster passed 50,000
Hugis(TPU) passed 1,000

----------------------------
Congrats to all my fellow cunchers..*I'm posting milestones on my wedding night*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats dude, that's one heck of a life milestone!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!

And I hope your marriage goes well t77!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm posting milestones on my wedding night



Now that is dedication my friends  

Congratulations bro, give us a few pics of the wedding heh?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 3, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> KieX passes 1,600,000
> mjkmike passes 1,000,000
> vaio passes 900,000
> ...



Nice Stones all  
Very nice Stone mjkmike 

And many congrats on the Wife thing t77snapshot.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Oct 3, 2010)

grats on getting married t77


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

1.3 million!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

WELL EARNED !!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Well earned and well done.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you too 

Onward to 1.4mil, 1.5mil, 1.6mil, and beyond!


----------



## Bow (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

I have not looked at my stats in this in FOREVER!!!


Nice to see I passed the 250k mark! This little stock cheap $99 AMD Quad with no cache has just been going along with no issues it seems 



Nice ION!!!!

WCG really takes more a toll than anything else I think!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats on your Wedding t77snapshot!!!!!!!

Hope the wife doesn't slow you down!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

TY DM 

Already over 1/4 of the way to 1.4mil now (1,328k)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

These don't seem to have been posted in a while, so here are yesterday's 'stones:


Nick259 passed 50,000!
FTQFFASPCCI passed 50,000!
mjkmike passed 1,100,000!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

What happened to T77, anyone heard of him lately?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

He got married. I assume he's still on his honeymoon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah, that's right.  Brain fart, my apologies.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, marriage thing 

I can do the 'stones for now if you guys want, or CP, if you want to, of course feel free to do so as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Makes no difference to me.  Whoever gets to it first, kinda how we do the daily #'s.  Cool?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool 

When does Free-DC do the last update of the day?  I'm typically doing pie around 11 because I know it's consistently done by then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Between 10-11pm my time it's usually done.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That's what I thought, in that case I'll keep doing it around 10:30-11 PM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds good bro, thanks a lot for your dedication bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for your dedication, you're a great captain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

and glad I am!  Gotta thank FIT for this though, he could've gave it to anybody.  I'm sure lots of the great members we have can do a equally great job, but it really is an honor.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

You were just the natural choice for Captaincy 
You've done a great job leading us since then, very proud to have you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congratulations bro, give us a few pics of the wedding heh?



Whats up everyone! we just got back from our honey moon. We drove up the coast of California for a week and it was a blast. Thanks for all of your comments, it means a lot to me. It is nice to be back home and with my TPU brothers again. here are some pics from friends of our wedding....(we are still waiting on the professional ones)



























*Jager Bomb toast!*


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Whats up everyone! we just got back from our honey moon. We drove up the coast of California for a week and it was a blast. Thanks for all of your comments, it means a lot to me. It is nice to be back home and with my TPU brothers again. here are some pics from friends of our wedding....(we are still waiting on the professional ones)
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/theruedafamily.jpg
> 
> ...



woot gratz bud and welcome back


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks great t77!  I hope you guys had a great time and are happy with each other!  And glad to have you back here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats bro, she's a freak looking gal dude, take good care of her


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats T77, looks like your wedding went well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Today's stoner chart 

*
Milestones Today*
hayder.master passes 8,000
Avarice302 passes 50,000 
Lampmaster passes 100,000 
MagikHerbs passes 500



*
Milestones Yesterday*
mjkmike passed 1,100,000 
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 50,000
MagikHerbs passed 100

Let's congratulate Lampmaster for now being able to get his WCG Crunchers badge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a feeling I beat ION to the stones posting....

I see him viewing the thread while I posted them


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

hayder.master passes 8,000
Lampmaster passes 100,000 -- badge time my friend 
Avarice302 passes 50,000 -- halfway there!
MagikHerbs passes 500

EDIT:  Dammit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> hayder.master passes 8,000
> Lampmaster passes 100,000 -- badge time my friend
> Avarice302 passes 50,000 -- halfway there!
> MagikHerbs passes 500
> ...




ahem, ahem...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes?  I used colors, so I win


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yes?  I used colors, so I win



damn you!

...wait!  My smilies are yellow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Fine then.  I used *more* colors.  Still winning.  And I have that toaster


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Fine then.  I used *more* colors.  Still winning.  And I have that toaster



You sir, are a real man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

And you're a real man since you wear a tie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> And you're a real man since you wear a tie





Since this is a milestone thread, I just noticed I've returned over 21,000 results for WCG.  That's a lot of results don't you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite 

I'm closing in on my 10 millionth WCG point and my 10th year of runtime


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Quite
> 
> I'm closing in on my 10 millionth WCG point and my 10th year of runtime
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/wcgstats696.png



I'm also closing in on my tenth year of runtime.   Great stats bro.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Quite
> 
> I'm closing in on my 10 millionth WCG point and my 10th year of runtime
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/wcgstats696.png



Here is mine. The right side stats look the same as Ion's:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Here is mine. The right side stats look the same as Ion's:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/WCG.jpg



Last time I checked you both crunched for the same team


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2010)

It's been a long ass day


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm also closing in on my tenth year of runtime.   Great stats bro.


Nice 

Clearly you have more efficient PPD/hour hardware, you're a good ways ahead of my in terms of total points, but not runtime.  But you've mostly had recent HW, whereas I've had Pent4s, Pent4 Celerons, and PentMs


HammerON said:


> Here is mine. The right side stats look the same as Ion's:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/WCG.jpg


We're both with TPU bro 


HammerON said:


> It's been a long ass day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice
> 
> Clearly you have more efficient PPD/hour hardware, you're a good ways ahead of my in terms of total points, but not runtime.  But you've mostly had recent HW, whereas I've had Pent4s, Pent4 Celerons, and PentMs
> 
> We're both with TPU bro



Yeah I know.  You've still had a lot of runtime and that's awesome.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Indeed 

I am quite happy with it, and it's getting me badges 

And badges are what it's really about, anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Well it means you are doing some crunching so that's good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

True that 

If it wasn't for the runtime, I might not keep the PentM running...probably not worth it for the 150 PPD (~3% of my total) vs ~1 day of runtime a day (~8% of my total)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Every little bit helps, just try upgrading little by little


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep 

Next addition to my 'farm' is likely going to be an i3 or a 45w AII X4....I want decent PPD w/ limited power consumption


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

I can send you my x2 if you want when I upgrade.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can send you my x2 if you want when I upgrade.



That could be nice 

How much would you want for it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Really? :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really? :shadedshu



Yeah?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

You know better


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, lol, that's what you mean  

I'll let you know if I decide that I'm interested, it could make for a very nice ITX setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Just let me know.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course 

And I presume that this would be in January after you get another PhII X6?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe sooner.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool 

By January I should have enough from Christmas or whatever to get a cheap ITX AM3 board and an ITX case of some sort 

What sort of PPD does it get @ 3ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Like 700-900 stock clocks.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Not bad at all 

My laptop seems to be doing ~600-650 PPD, which isn't bad IMO considering it's hauled to school, suspended for several hours a day, and is used extensively.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

MetalRacer passes 6,500,000 

Supreme0verlord passes 1,100,000 

p_o_s_pc passes 1,400,000 

Excellently done all, particularly MetalRacer with your mind-blowing 6 and a half million points 

Tim, you may have made it to 1.4mil first, but you can't hide from me


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> MetalRacer passes 6,500,000
> 
> Supreme0verlord passes 1,100,000
> 
> ...



congrats to all the awesome stones guys! keep it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
BarbaricSoul passes 350,000 
FIH The Don passes 200,000 
*
Milestones Yesterday*
Supreme0verlord passed 1,100,000 
MetalRacer passed 6,500,000 
p_o_s_pc passed 1,400,000

Today BarbaricSoul and The Don work their way to the first million.  Good job guys, congrats and keep it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!

I hope to be on that list for 1.4mil tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I hope to be on that list for 1.4mil tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Slightly under 5k left, I figure I should have no issue doing that on the i7, C2Ds, and P4, assuming that WCG actually starts working again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Slightly under 5k left, I figure I should have no issue doing that on the i7, C2Ds, and P4, assuming that WCG actually starts working again.



You've been putting out way more than that daily so yeah, for sure tomorrow you'll have it if the servers get to work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Well GM has moved on, so I'm down to ~5-6k PPD for now 

But the 2 quads *should* be coming online more as of this weekend, so that's in theory up to another 3k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

@ion i am only crunching with the i7  you will be passing me soon with your current output that is if i don't change anything.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

My goal is to have you passed by the start of the weekend


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My goal is to have you passed by the start of the weekend



I'm going to have to try and find another fan for my heatsink to get temps down more. If i can get 3.9ghz again i will have alittle more of a chance of holding you off. Also i will have to get the P4's back online.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck getting a fan 

Is that the P4HT I sent you a while back?

Competition is great fun, just blowing past people, not so much


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

A day later than I wanted, but here's 1.4mil


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Good luck getting a fan
> 
> Is that the P4HT I sent you a while back?
> 
> Competition is great fun, just blowing past people, not so much



no it's not. It is a p4 HT but is 3.4ghz i should have replaced it with the one you sent me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Aha....how fast was the one I sent?  I thought it was an ES 3.4


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha....how fast was the one I sent?  I thought it was an ES 3.4



I'm not fur sure bro. I never ran it any slower then 4ghz so i forgot the stock speed but i think it was 3.6ghz


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2010)

@ion competition is fun.
The best part is that the world we live in wins.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 15, 2010)

*You are so close.....*

Congrats CP! almost @ the* 2 million mark*...I am so stoke for you.

*Chicken Patty passes 1,900,000*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not fur sure bro. I never ran it any slower then 4ghz so i forgot the stock speed but i think it was 3.6ghz


Aha, that's cool 

I don't remember either...I never used it for anything other than a test chip when I had it


mjkmike said:


> @Ion competition is fun.
> The best part is that the world we live in wins.



Sure thing, competition is great, as is helping the world


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2010)

Ion i got a Phenom I crunching along side my i7 and p4. so i should be able to put up alittle more of a fight. 
If i ever get the CPU for the other cruncher i will stand a better chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Aha...is that the X4 9500?  Last I heard of it you were having issues with it 

I have my i7 & a couple duals, I hope to be getting the X4 955 going more (so far my friend isn't running it nearly as much as he agreed to ) and then the Q6600 again (been down since the last OS reinstall on it).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha...is that the X4 9500?  Last I heard of it you were having issues with it
> 
> I have my i7 & a couple duals, I hope to be getting the X4 955 going more (so far my friend isn't running it nearly as much as he agreed to ) and then the Q6600 again (been down since the last OS reinstall on it).



No it is the x4 9100e that i sold to one of my friends. he is running it for me(he uses the rig as a server and it is on nearly 24/7) 
the x4 9500 i haven't even bothered with it. It isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it's cool that he's folding on it for you 

The X4 I'm considering selling, but I don't really need the money, and I think I'd rather have the ~1.8-2k PPD it provides.  So for now, I'm just loaning it, a cheap AM2+ board, and 4GB of DDR2 out


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Quite the collection of milestones tonight:

larrymachine passes 100,000 Badge time  
carlramsey passes 500,000 Halfway to that big million! 
itsover65 passes 400,000 Almost halfway to that million! 
Chicken Patty passes 1,900,000 So close to that 2mil Captain! :toast
kpresler passes 1,400,000 
KieX and Velvet Wafer pass 1,700,000 Movin' on up guys!


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 16, 2010)

*TechPowerUp! passes 130,000,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yippeeeee!!

Crunch on Team!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

That's just amazing!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

TechPowerUp! passes 130,000,000!!!  

FordGT90Concept passes 1,500,000 
PhxProvost passes 60,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

We passed a huge milestone today as a team:






800 years of runtime!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a heck of a lot of runtime 

Good job team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure is, I can't wait until we get 1,000 years 

I'm about 1/80th of the team's total runtime, not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure is, I can't wait until we get 1,000 years
> 
> I'm about 1/80th of the team's total runtime, not bad



Not at all   1,000 years will be sweet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

Ion how many years of run time you have?(don't feel like doing the math)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Jizzler passes 1,700,000 
PhxProvost passes 70,000
Trigger911 passes 600,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 60,000
dank1983man420 passes 150,000
f22a4bandit passes 200 

*Milestones Yesterday*
twuersch passed 700,000
Bursar123 passed 150,000
MStenholm passed 1,100,000
mjkmike passed 1,200,000

*Members Joining Today*
f22a4bandit joins as new  WELCOME 

Congrats to all stoners and a warm welcome to f22a4bandit for joining the team.  You're in for a heck of a experience, thanks for joining dude.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, no problem! I just checked stats on WCG's official site and I'm almost to 2,500 pts generated so far! I guess my lappy is doing better than expected.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Hey, no problem! I just checked stats on WCG's official site and I'm almost to 2,500 pts generated so far! I guess my lappy is doing better than expected.



It's moving along nicely to be honest.  Impressed!  Keep it up bro   We have contests every now and then, you might just be the lucky one to win a free cruncher.   Keep it up and you never know.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 20, 2010)

That'd be cool, but we all know we're not in it for the prestige!

Man...1,000 year crunching milestone...that's going to be AWESOME!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Ion how many years of run time you have?(don't feel like doing the math)


Slightly over 10 


f22a4bandit said:


> Hey, no problem! I just checked stats on WCG's official site and I'm almost to 2,500 pts generated so far! I guess my lappy is doing better than expected.



Welcome bro, it's great to have you!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Hey, no problem! I just checked stats on WCG's official site and I'm almost to 2,500 pts generated so far! I guess my lappy is doing better than expected.



welcome to the team F22  all PPD are appreciated glad to have u and ur lappy on board


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2010)

I passed 200,000 today congrats to me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations indeed bro, that's a very nice milestone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Bow said:


> I passed 200,000 today congrats to me



Working your way up, good job dude.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Artu passes 4,000
f22a4bandit passes 500
garyinhere passes 400,000  Congrats bro! 
BowHunt3r passes 200,000 Movin' on up!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
theonedub passed 1,700,000
douglatins passed 40,000
Delta6326 passed 10,000
f22a4bandit passed 1,000


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations for everyone moving up! If you're slacking, pick up the pace...lol just playin'  Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Great job onedub!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Moving at about 100k/30days- 2,000,000 seemed insurmountable in the beginning to me, now its only a few more months (and a day and a half for you, CP)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Moving at about 100k/30days- 2,000,000 seemed insurmountable in the beginning to me, now its only a few more months (and a day and a half for you, CP)



I got GREASEMONKEY helping me out, so big thanks to him if not it would have taken much longer.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations Dub!  

And nicely done on your first thousand f22a4bandit


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Lampmaster passes 150,000 
T-Bob passes 1,600,000 Way to go!!! 
LeemerLord passes 200 
hat_tpu passes 400,000 Almost at your half mil bro!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Lampmaster passes 150,000
> T-Bob passes 1,600,000 Way to go!!!
> LeemerLord passes 200
> hat_tpu passes 400,000 Almost at your half mil bro!



Wow congrats to all the excellent stonez!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Pretty soon thanks to the help I'm getting from GREASEMONKEY, I'll be passing the 2 million mark.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

That's awesome CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's awesome CP!



Yep, really looking forward to it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I can sure imagine, I'm looking forward to my 2mil, whenever it comes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can sure imagine, I'm looking forward to my 2mil, whenever it comes



At the rate you are going, it'll come quicker than mine, you'll be doing more PPD than what I was doing with out bucks help, shit!  Or maybe WITH his help!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I think I should be able to come _very_ close to hitting it this year, if not quite.  Like if everything gets the PPD it should, I'll have the 2mil ~Dec20th


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I think I should be able to come _very_ close to hitting it this year, if not quite.  Like if everything gets the PPD it should, I'll have the 2mil ~Dec20th



Give me till my either upgrade of the X2, or a new rig, then I'll switch some over to you.   2 Million here we come.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow...thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...thanks!



I should be able to add another 6k at least.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

That's super sweet....that means that between all of the rigs, that would be in theory ~100k PPD (WCG)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's super sweet....that means that between all of the rigs, that would be in theory ~100k PPD (WCG)



Like the one at XS, only that one was 100k BOINC right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah 


But he had like a dozen and a half hex-core i7s....and I'm mostly running on C2Ds.

But 100k WCG is still quite a large portion of our output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> But he had like a dozen and a half hex-core i7s....and I'm mostly running on C2Ds.
> ...



No I agree, I was comparing, not much of comparison though   Maybe with my rig next year and some help from others we'll be up at 2 million.  You know some of the specs, what do you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No I agree, I was comparing, not much of comparison though   Maybe with my rig next year and some help from others we'll be up at 2 million.  You know some of the specs, what do you think?



I think that's totally possible, we only have ~400k PPD to go to get there.  Hell, Fits' SR-2 rigs could accomplish ~1/3 of that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> But he had like a dozen and a half hex-core i7s....and I'm mostly running on C2Ds.
> ...





[Ion] said:


> I think that's totally possible, we only have ~400k PPD to go to get there.  Hell, Fits' SR-2 rigs could accomplish ~1/3 of that



I gotta get around to asking him if he wouldn't mind at least for a few days.  Not sure if he reads this or not.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

It would be very cool if he would, even if just briefly


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*Mindweaver passed 6,500,000*
Broom2455 passed 100,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Almost 7 million, good god!   

GOOD JOB MINDWEAVER!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Mindweaver passed 6,500,000*
> Broom2455 passed 100,000



Nice job stoners

Amazing number there Mindweaver


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing work Mindweaver!  

And congrats on the 100k Broom


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are today's stoners list,  good job stoners 

*Milestones Today*
AthlonX2 passes 7,000
arrakis9 passes 300,000 
f22a4bandit passes 4,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 6,500,000  
Broom2455 passed 100,000


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 26, 2010)

Hammer great job on the big stone,  and Mind you will be the top dog soon.    Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2010)

Monday, 25 October 2010	4,000,000

Sunday, 11 July 2010	3,500,000
Tuesday, 4 May 2010	3,000,000
Sunday, 11 April 2010	2,500,000
Saturday, 13 March 2010	2,000,000

It has taken me 3.5 months to reach 4 mil (from last Milestone). I miss the days when I had more i7 rigs


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Monday, 25 October 2010	4,000,000
> 
> Sunday, 11 July 2010	3,500,000
> Tuesday, 4 May 2010	3,000,000
> ...



and still your dedication and power is greately appreciated you are an accet to the tem for certain


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Monday, 25 October 2010	4,000,000
> 
> Sunday, 11 July 2010	3,500,000
> Tuesday, 4 May 2010	3,000,000
> ...



What you do is still great, don't feel bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh yeah!!!!     

Really owe a ton to GREASEMONKEY who must've easily added about 70-100k points recently to help me achieve this stone quicker.  Mad props to you bro  


Milestones Today
Chicken Patty passes 2,000,000


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2010)

Nic job CP and thanks to GREASEMONKEY for helping CP achieve this Milestone. CP has helped numerous members reach Milestones, so that makes it extra sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nic job CP and thanks to GREASEMONKEY for helping CP achieve this Milestone. CP has helped numerous members reach Milestones, so that makes it extra sweet


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Mad congratulations to David on the big 2mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Mad congratulations to David on the big 2mil!



Thank you kind sir.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> Really owe a ton to GREASEMONKEY who must've easily added about 70-100k points recently to help me achieve this stone quicker.  Mad props to you bro
> 
> ...



*YEAH BRO! CONGRATS TO THE BIG 2 MILLION!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks T77, big moment for me.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

I can sure imagine 

Any ETA on your 3rd mil?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 28, 2010)

Woot woot! 2 million, what a ballllllaaaaaa! Keep it up, CP! Props to anyone who helped him out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks f22 

ION,

Hopefully soon bro, early Next year I should be increasing PPD, let's see what I can do.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

sybeck2k passes 70,000 Not much longer until your badge! 

ocgmj passes 500 Welcome to TPU's WCG team! 

amdguy passes 400,000 This guy shows amazing dedication! 

Delta6326 passes 25,000 A quarter of the way to that fancy badge 

kpresler passes 1,500,000 Half a million more to my next big stone


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay, a new WCGer! Always good to have new people help the team along!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> sybeck2k passes 70,000 Not much longer until your badge!
> 
> ocgmj passes 500 Welcome to TPU's WCG team!
> 
> ...



Congrats to Marcos (AMDGUY) for his continuos dedication to WCG   I might have to switch a rig or two over to his name to give him a little push to show him how thankful I am for his help. 

Welcome OCGMJ, nice to see you around, been a while since my OCA days   What you crunching with?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 31, 2010)

ION... I like the lil blurb you are putting after each members stone It adds a nice personal touch


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ION... I like the lil blurb you are putting after each members stone It adds a nice personal touch



Thank you, I feel like it makes it more personal like the Folding Pie and Milestones, not hard to find something to say about every member


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you, I feel like it makes it more personal like the Folding Pie and Milestones, not hard to find something to say about every member



Here, here  I think this should be standard for U and CP when posting Stones


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

Will do then, assuming I can remember


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Fine with me, if I remember as well.


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome OCGMJ, nice to see you around, been a while since my OCA days   What you crunching with?



Thanks for the welcome CP. My first cruncher is a q6600. I will be adding a few other rigs shortly and will update soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2010)

A Q6600 can do a very consistent 1.5k PPD a day, the best PPD/$ CPU back in the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome bro, you'll move along nicely once you add a rig or two.


----------



## popswala (Nov 1, 2010)

j/c, whats the stars above the wcg badge? i just noticed I have 3 now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2010)

popswala said:


> j/c, whats the stars above the wcg badge? i just noticed I have 3 now.



They are based on 7 day average at Free DC.  Although the stars are not right at the moment.  W1z is looking into it.

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*
captainskyhawk passed 150,000 

Delta6326 passed 30,000 

Radical_Edward passed 200,000 

f22a4bandit passed 9,000 

ocgmj passed 2,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2010)

Meh, I missed this yesterday, thanks for posting them dude!

Congrats stoners!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats Randal, that's an impressive stone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Velvet Wafer passes 1,800,000 - Although never one of the top contenders on the day, very consistent and is almost at his 2 million mark.  Good job bro.
AthlonX2 passes 8,000 - 8k sounds little?  Gotta start somewhere, keep it up brotha 
mjkmike passes 1,400,000 - What can I say about him?  Hardcore addict, keeps building rigs and building rigs, soon he'll be at 10 million 
garyinhere passes 450,000 - Another one of our very dedicated and consistent crunchers, almost half way to the first huge stone of his WCG career 
f22a4bandit passes 10,000 - joining us recently, sure seems like a great addition to the team, crunching his arse off with what he can!

*Milestones Yesterday*
captainskyhawk passed 150,000 
Delta6326 passed 30,000 
Radical_Edward passed 200,000 
f22a4bandit passed 9,000
ocgmj passed 2,000 - Getting up there


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i just started really getting into it last friday,i just started my i7 yesterday


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats all, especially Mike, VW, and Gary!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, I saw you climb in those ranks, Athlon! I'm like...holy cow, this guy is crunching like mad! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah i just started really getting into it last friday,i just started my i7 yesterday



That should get you some nice PPD, what clocks and what CPU usage you running the i7 at?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2010)

I was running 4.4 but it was making my vregs hit 90c  im @ 4 now 100% 8 threads from 12pm to 10am and 6 threads during the day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Well that's probably a good 4-4.5k PPD there 

I don't know if it's doable for you, but even running all 8 threads on my i7 is perfectly usable for day-to-day use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I was running 4.4 but it was making my vregs hit 90c  im @ 4 now 100% 8 threads from 12pm to 10am and 6 threads during the day.


I'd say you should still do about 3-3.5k PPD considering during the day you only run six threads.  May I ask why is it that you only run six threads during the day?  Just curious that's all, I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2010)

i need two cores to game or MOH lags horribly.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Might it be best to just snooze BOINC when gaming and run 8 threads all the rest of the time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i need two cores to game or MOH lags horribly.



Ah ok, you game a lot during the day?  I usually game no more than an hour so I just "snooze" it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 3, 2010)

i do alittle gaming around mid day and my pc is almost always streaming something to an xbox 360 or ps3 in the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i do alittle gaming around mid day and my pc is almost always streaming something to an xbox 360 or ps3 in the house



Yeah that's cool.  I say about 3-3.5k PPD.  We'll see what it churns out once it's gets up to speed.   Thanks for your contribution bro.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2010)

Someday, i will get Pie, i know it! 

dammit, i was 13th place each second day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

Best of luck VW, I'm sure you'll make it at some point 

Shoot me a PM if you want some help later on w/ pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

1.6mil


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ w00t!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!

At this rate I'm going to be pulling another 100k every 5 or 6 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome job dude, let those stones fly!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

That I certainly will, I can't wait for 2mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a great stone!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

As good as 1mil?  'Cause that was awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Even better.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 4, 2010)

I just wanted to give bogmali a big kudos.

*Milestones Yesterday (Nov 3)*
*bogmali passed 4,500,000* 
VulkanBros_TPU passed 900,000
ocgmj passed 6,000
Craigleberry passed 500

Congrats to all stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Holy cow  

Great Job bogmali,   an honor to have you onboard bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

AthlonX2 passes 10,000 Off to a nice start! 

Craigleberry passes 2,000 on his way to many more milestones! 

It's the huge 5mil for msgclb Amazing bro, I am in awe!  

ocgmj passes 10,000 10k may not be a lot, but we all start somewhere! 

kpresler passes 1,600,000   Doesn't even seem like 6 days since 1.6mil


----------



## KieX (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are some huge stones for bogmali and msgclb.  

Good work everyone! Nice to see new members


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats all and great work bogmali and msgclb.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 5, 2010)

We keep crunchin' them numbers like pac-man, yoz! Congrats to all the stoners out there!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in awe that I amassed that many points but I'd say there's some over exuberance going on. Thanks all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm in awe that I amassed that many points but I'd say there's some over exuberance going on. Thanks all.



Congrats to all stoners for the great stones, but especially msgclb.  Amazing dude, I truly look up to you my friend  respect:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm in awe that I amassed that many points but I'd say* there's some over exuberance going on*. Thanks all.



I'm not sure I'd say that, this is truly incredible!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

It takes some firepower and dedication to get five million points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like to congratulate Mindweaver on taking the Number 1 spot in the team!!!     WAY TO GO BRO!!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey, I passed 4 million 9/23 and nobody even noticed.  {sniff} {sniff}


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Geez MIND, amazing job bro!!!   You deserve that and much more!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I would like to congratulate Mindweaver on taking the Number 1 spot in the team!!!     WAY TO GO BRO!!!



Thanks Bro! I'm just glad to be apart of such a great group/team!  



twilyth said:


> Hey, I passed 4 million 9/23 and nobody even noticed.  {sniff} {sniff}


 Sorry!.. I've missed a lot of stones lately.. Great job on your 4th million! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Geez MIND, amazing job bro!!!   You deserve that and much more!



Thanks bro! It helps to have a great captian!  

@TPU

Great job to all the Stoners!  

I see msgclb just pasted 5 million! great job  
Great job [Ion] 1,600,000!  You'll have 2 million before you know it!


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Hey, I passed 4 million 9/23 and nobody even noticed.  {sniff} {sniff}



*Milestones Today (2010-09-23)*
*t**w**i**l**y**t**h* passes *4,000,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you mind 



Congrats TWILYTH!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 5, 2010)

You're welcome Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad to know my efforts are appreciated and are paying off.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats on the 4mil Twilyth...I've been forgetting to post stones very frequently


----------



## Bow (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

The list of stones tonight is rather smaller, but still impressive!

Craigleberry passes 4,000 Shouldn't be too long until you're @ 10k a this rate! 

tien234 passes 500 Our new user passes his first of what will hopefully be many milestones!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 7, 2010)

Just passed 350k. I've been out for a week or two due to just not paying attention to how the other two computers were being used. But, I'll be keeping all three on for a while. It's too bad they're not all hot chips, this house needs some warmth! We got hit with a cold spell yesterday of like 40F when it should still be in the 70's


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, my 945 pumps out some decent heat. That and the X2 keep my room on, haven't turned on the heater yet at all. I've had to keep the window open to keep my room comfortable.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passed 1,500,000
Soylent Joe passed 350,000
Craigleberry passed 5,000

_Congrats to these 3 awesome stonerz_


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Good job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Good job stoners.


I am the opposite when the cold hits, It's warmer for me.  Thing is thermostat is down stairs so it's cold downstairs and the A/C never really kicks in, so upstairs it's burning.  I know I can open my windows, but I hate doing that.  Not a fan of having my windows open.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't frequent this side of the forums like I used to but thanks for all the good words. I'm just over next door (F@H) if anybody needs my help or services


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job stoners.
> 
> 
> I am the opposite when the cold hits, It's warmer for me.  Thing is thermostat is down stairs so it's cold downstairs and the A/C never really kicks in, so upstairs it's burning.  I know I can open my windows, but I hate doing that.  Not a fan of having my windows open.



I see, so you only have one A/C unit for central air then? That really stinks!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 8, 2010)

Milestones for 11/7:

Milestones Today 
dustyshiv passed 6,500,000
Awesome work there dustyshiv!

Kursah passed 300,000 
Bursar123 passed 200,000 
KieX passed 1,900,000 
Qu4k3r passed 150,000 
erasure0204 passed 5,000 
ocgmj passed 20,000

Nice job stoners


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome, good job there guys!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 8, 2010)

Big props to dusty.  I've been at this since March of 2007 and only have 4.5M points to show for my trouble.  DS joined in April of 2009.  Not too fuckin' shabby.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 8, 2010)

Great stone dusty and to the rest as well.  Keep crunching those numbers.


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Milestones for 11/7:
> 
> Milestones Today
> dustyshiv passed 6,500,000
> ...



It's a hard work but someone has to do it.-


----------



## KieX (Nov 10, 2010)

*Milestones Today 09th November 2010*

Azma666 passes 250,000  Quarter of a million!
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 70,000  Getting close to your badge!
onepost passes 250,000  Another quarter of a million!
dank1983man420 passes 200,000  Damn close to that 1/4 Mill!
Craigleberry passes 6,000  Keep'em rolling


*Milestones Yesterday*
PhxProvost passed 90,000 <-- Close to your badge
douglatins passed 50,000 
erasure0204 passed 10,000 
ocgmj passed 30,000 
tien234 passed 1,000

Good work stoners


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally, someone posted something.  It's been so quiet here tonight. {crickets}


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, my 945 pumps out some decent heat. That and the X2 keep my room on, haven't turned on the heater yet at all. I've had to keep the window open to keep my room comfortable.


My X4 sure made it hot in here...but not as bad as the i7 


t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> p_o_s_pc passed 1,500,000
> Soylent Joe passed 350,000
> Craigleberry passed 5,000
> ...


Congrats all, particular Tim on the 1.5mil!!   


Chicken Patty said:


> Good job stoners.
> 
> 
> I am the opposite when the cold hits, It's warmer for me.  Thing is thermostat is down stairs so it's cold downstairs and the A/C never really kicks in, so upstairs it's burning.  I know I can open my windows, but I hate doing that.  Not a fan of having my windows open.


To each their own, I love having my windows open 


HammerON said:


> Milestones for 11/7:
> 
> Milestones Today
> dustyshiv passed 6,500,000
> ...


Congrats KieX and dustyshiv! (and everyone else with a stone tonight!)


KieX said:


> *Milestones Today 09th November 2010*
> 
> Azma666 passes 250,000  Quarter of a million!
> Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 70,000  Getting close to your badge!
> ...



Congrats all!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone passed 1.7mil recently 






Onward to many more hundreds of thousands and eventually millions


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes you did great job Ion.  Hope you get that I7 fixed soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

As do I....but even without it, I'm still doing an (IMO) respectable ~14-16k PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2010)

sneddenraj passes 40,000 Almost half way to badge time 

kpresler passes 1,700,000 Yepp 

mjkmike passes 1,500,000 It's the big 1 and a half mil for Mike! 

dhoshaw passes 1,800,000 The product of many months of steady work!

ocgmj passes 40,000 Almost halfway to your badge! 

de.das.dude passes 500 Halfway to your first stone!

MStenholm has really stepped up the game and passes 1,200,000


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Good job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Amazing job stoners, keep up the great work.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

twuersch passes 750,000 3/4 of the way to your first mil! 

garyinhere passes 500,000 Half way to that mil!!  

King Wookie passes 750,000 Another one is 3/4 of the way to his 1st mil! 

erasure0204 passes 25,000 Pie and 1/4 of the way to your badge, what more could you want in a day? 

de.das.dude passes 1,000 Congrats bro!  Let's drink to many more stones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Totally!  I'm very impressed with them all!


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> King Wookie passes 750,000 Another one is half way to his 1st mil!



Umm, do I really have to make 1,5 mil to earn 1 mil?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Umm, do I really have to make 1,5 mil to earn 1 mil?





Fixed


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool. Just pushing your buttons.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'm just prone to making mistakes


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm just prone to making mistakes



Proves you are human. Well, that or really good at imitating one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Proves you are human. Well, that or really good at imitating one.



 Now we know at least he's not a bot.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2010)

i believe that was not what he meant


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now we know at least he's not a bot.



You thought I might be?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

We have quite the collection of milestones today 

Starting off, we have rheged passing 500 for his first of hopefully many stones

Next up we have ocgmj passing 50,000, getting him halfway to his WCG sig badge 

Then comes tien234 with his 2,000, 1 of many stones to come 

erasure0204 may not have pie again today, but he still passes 30,000 points 

Lampmaster hit 200,000, a very impressive stone indeed!

Last but certainly not last, Sadasius is just 50,000 shy of his first million with 950,000 points to his name!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 13, 2010)

Woohoo! 1 Million here I come!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Woohoo! 1 Million here I come!



I looked at your sig and was like, ummm, 6.6 million - didn't you pass that a while ago?  Then I realized about the whole WCG/7 = BOINC kaka.  I think I have that right - right?  Anyway, congrats.   Well, you still have 2 or 3 weeks to go I guess, but even so, bask in the glory now.  Once you pass it, you'll be looking at 2M and forget about 1M.  {Sigh}.   Such a vicious and never ending cycle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I looked at your sig and was like, ummm, 6.6 million - didn't you pass that a while ago?  Then I realized about the whole WCG/7 = BOINC kaka.  I think I have that right - right?  Anyway, congrats.   Well, you still have 2 or 3 weeks to go I guess, but even so, bask in the glory now.  Once you pass it, you'll be looking at 2M and forget about 1M.  {Sigh}.   Such a vicious and never ending cycle.



Indeed it's a viscous one alright :laugh.  ...and yeah, WCG is seven times the BOINC points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Woohoo! 1 Million here I come!


Not much longer! 


twilyth said:


> I looked at your sig and was like, ummm, 6.6 million - didn't you pass that a while ago?  Then I realized about the whole WCG/7 = BOINC kaka.  I think I have that right - right?  Anyway, congrats.   Well, you still have 2 or 3 weeks to go I guess, but even so, bask in the glory now.  Once you pass it, you'll be looking at 2M and forget about 1M.  {Sigh}.   *Such a vicious and never ending cycle*.



That it certainly is, I can never wait for the next 100k that I have coming (and my 2mil even more so).

But it's all for a good cause, so crunch away!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Trigger911 passed 650,000
BarbaricSoul passed 400,000
Delta6326 passed 40,000
zugarot passed 500
Fishymachine passed 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

Great job stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats all!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

It's.....STONE TIME!



Munkhtur passes 40,000 Almost half way to that badge! 

4x4n_TPU passes 1,100,000 Glad to see you back and passing more stones 

Fishymachine passes 200 Welcome to TPU & WCG!  If you need any help, let us know!

zugarot passes 1,000 The first of many thousands 

mosheen passes 550,000 Movin on up! 

ocgmj passes 60,000 and is now more than half way to his WCG badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Some nice stones from recent new members.   Good to see the 4wheel drive dude is back  (4x4)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Certainly is....IIRC he said he had an OCed Clarkdale going.  Producing some damn fine numbers too 

Oh and it won't be much longer until you hit your next stone (2.1mil) 

A personal stone, I'm officially top-20 in the team 





Top 10 is going to take rather longer I'm afraid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, that's tough to do, but keep it up and you will.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep...probably ~3.5mil to go and I'll be there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep...probably ~3.5mil to go and I'll be there



Patience and consistency is key bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure is...consistency I can do, patience not so much.

I have a hard time if I don't see real progress daily, which makes DC hard for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure is...consistency I can do, patience not so much.
> 
> I have a hard time if I don't see real progress daily, which makes DC hard for me



But you have some great progress daily bro, you should be nice and calm.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> But you have some great progress daily bro, you should be nice and calm.



True...at my current rate that's under 6 months  

Imma see if I can get top-10 by my b-day.  New goal


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> True...at my current rate that's under 6 months
> 
> Imma see if I can get top-10 by my b-day.  New goal



When is your birthday again?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

May 22 

I think that if I can keep all of these systems going (no reason why I should be able to IMO), I'll have no issue hitting it by then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Not at all bro


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

I may even be able to help you along a bit depending on the way things are looking by then


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Some nice stones from recent new members.   Good to see the 4wheel drive dude is back  (4x4)




Funny you say that. I used to really be into off-roading, was in a 4x4 club and went wheelin' just about every weekend, but I don't have much time for it anymore.


I noticed the stars on the wcg badges now, looks good but what do my 4 stars stand for?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

We're rolling out a new system as follow:

1 star: 500 PPD
2 stars: 2k PPD
3 stars: 4k PPD
4 stars: 8k PPD
5 stars: 12k PPD

So they're messed up ATM, but it's basically just to show your PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

T-Bob passes 1,700,000 Congrats! 

Munkhtur passes 50,000 Halfway to your badge! 

zugarot passes 2,000 

kpresler passes 1,800,000 It looks like I'm looking at 100k every 4-5 days now  

Black Panther passes 250,000 1/4 of the way to your 1st mil!

ocgmj passes 70,000 Over 2/3 of the way to your badge!

Last but certainly not least, it's the huge 3mil for Niko084


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We're rolling out a new system as follow:
> 
> 1 star: 500 PPD
> 2 stars: 2k PPD
> ...



Those PPD are based on daily avg, 7-day avg or 28-day avg?
I make between 1500 and 1700 ppd... that places me with 2 stars right?
But my badge has 4 stars  So it means they're messed up ATM


----------



## twilyth (Nov 16, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Those PPD are based on daily avg, 7-day avg or 28-day avg?
> I make between 1500 and 1700 ppd... that places me with 2 stars right?
> But my badge has 4 stars  So it means they're messed up ATM



I asked this same question and now I can't remember the answer.  I THINK it's 28 days, but someone should confirm.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

I *thought* it was going to be 7 days, but I'd be OK with being wrong about that


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm blowing fairy dust from my magical pouch over my machines today, in the hope they'll crunch to my first 2Million. Since there's still a month to go for my join date, I can safely say I met my goal 

Next year going to try 5Million before 2nd anniversary


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'm blowing fairy dust from my magical pouch over my machines today, in the hope they'll crunch to my first 2Million. Since there's still a month to go for my join date, I can safely say I met my goal
> 
> Next year going to try 5Million before 2nd anniversary



Target will be reached in 24.92 days on December 11 2010 according to BONICstats so just hang in. 

Mine says 	
Target will be reached in 88.35 days on February 12 2011 and thats 1 year and _35 days_ so I wouldn't make it. Well done KieX.

Edit: I/Bonicstat made a mistake. I just saw that you are 5.500 short of the 2 mill and with your speed that will not take 24 days, more like 9 hours. Mine 2 mill date is on the other hand a bit optimistic. If I can do 1.8 mill in my first year I should be content.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'm blowing fairy dust from my magical pouch over my machines today, in the hope they'll crunch to my first 2Million. Since there's still a month to go for my join date, I can safely say I met my goal
> 
> Next year going to try 5Million before 2nd anniversary



My goal was 2mil this year, which it looks like I'll certainly be able to make.

Current goal is top-10 &/or 5mil by my b-day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2010)

2 mil it also is for me


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

You should have no issue at all with that


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> T-Bob passes 1,700,000 Congrats!
> 
> Munkhtur passes 50,000 Halfway to your badge!
> 
> ...



wow it's very POW IN YOUR FACE milestones I love it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> wow it's very POW IN YOUR FACE milestones I love it



Stands out like this 

And I feel that the people who have passed these stones certainly deserve recognition for it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY passes 6,000,000  It's the huge 6mil!!  

PhxProvost passes 100,000 Badge time!  

zugarot passes 4,000 Congrats!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> GREASEMONKEY passes 6,000,000  It's the huge 6mil!!
> 
> PhxProvost passes 100,000 Badge time!
> 
> zugarot passes 4,000 Congrats!



big congratz grease!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> big congratz grease!



What he said.  Very nice.  Right now I'm counting the days to 4.5m.  It takes for fucking ever man.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

twilyth said:


> What he said.  Very nice.  Right now I'm counting the days to 4.5m.  It takes for fucking ever man.



I'm counting the days to 2mil, then 2.5, then 3, etc.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like we missed the milestones posting for yesterday  There were some good stones last night, but one stood out in particular.. 

KieX passed *2,000,000*​
Well done on a huge milestone 

Great job to all the other stoners as well, keep up the great work 

*toast2004* passed 550,000
*mjkmike* passed 1,600,000
*Munkhtur *passed 60,000
*ocgmj *passed 80,000
*de.das.dude* passed 2,000
*zugarot *passed 5,000
*theonedub* passed 1,800,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like we missed the milestones posting for yesterday  There were some good stones last night, but one stood out in particular..
> 
> KieX passed *2,000,000*​
> Well done on a huge milestone
> ...



congratz Kiex! with a little luck i will be at your heels again soon tho! 
and congratz to the other dudes, with your help we gonna get to the top! (of the list )


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats all, especially KieX!!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. You're an awesome bunch. Time for me to keep the 2m stone polished for ion and velvet wafer, both who are getting there soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Certainly not much longer, BOINCStats is estimating just over 6 days for me and 21 days for VW at this point 

Then onward to 2.5, 3mil, and beyond!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

zugarot passes 7,000
3 orders of magnitude higher, Mindweaver passes 7,000,000   
	Delta6326 passes 50,000 Halfway to your badge!
	ocgmj passes 90,000 9/10 of the way there!!
​


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

what's the new requirement for the stars? I think it's bullshit that i run 4 quad cores and only have two stars! Most of us have to scrimp and save for our computers and it doesn't seem like the majority will benefit with the new "star" system ... I think it will end up getting more people to switch teams to one that shows how hard you work and invest!!! Plus why are we using free dc if when you click the badge it takes you to WCG... i think that's stupid!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Let's tone down the anger a bit, mmkay?

1 star: 500 PPD
2 stars: 2k PPD
3 stars: 4.5k PPD
4 stars: 8k PPD
5 stars: 12k PPD

I think that the stars are very nice, they're the WCG equivalent of the Crazy Folder badge 

We use Free-DC because they have the milestones nicely displayed, pie charts, graphs, and it updates more frequently than the WCG Stats page.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

It's not called anger when you call something by it's name. With this new system how many will actually see five starts on there badge... you, maybe two others! From my perspective this undermines the fundamentals of a reward system. Which was put in place to keep people crunching. HONESTLY this turns me off completely! Rewarding 1~5 out of however many active members we have is a complete 180 of a true reward system! I'm not gonna quit crunching but this crap has me questioning the leadership of the team. MOST don't even have 4 quads to crunch in the first place which = demotivation in my opinion!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2010)

@ ION

you know he has a good point...you dont deserve a badge


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2010)

OoO...  Hey the main badge is still there, and thats what matters.  Stars are just fluffy stuff that looks nice.  As long as you crunch for the team does it really matter how many stars are above ur name?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

I fully understand that, but most can't get the crazy folder badge either.  The requirement for 5 stars was originally going to be 15k, I talked with CP and managed to get it lowered to 12k to make it so that more members would qualify 

I understand that most don't have 4 quads, normally, I'd have probably 3 stars, which is IMO fine, I'd be happy with that knowing that I'm helping


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OoO...  Hey the main badge is still there, and thats what matters.  Stars are just fluffy stuff that looks nice.  As long as you crunch for the team does it really matter how many stars are above ur name?



The badge itself is implemented as a reward. The stars are Suposed to show "dedication"... to remove yourself from badge chasers. I work my a$$ off to keep MY 4 machines running stable and crunching 24/7. So if it don't matter to you , you really don't need to interupt


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I fully understand that, but most can't get the crazy folder badge either.  The requirement for 5 stars was originally going to be 15k, I talked with CP and managed to get it lowered to 12k to make it so that more members would qualify
> 
> I understand that most don't have 4 quads, normally, I'd have probably 3 stars, which is IMO fine, I'd be happy with that knowing that I'm helping



I think a few psychology books should be read before "our leadership" determines how to reward people... cause this is bass ackwards!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I think a few psychology books should be read before "our leadership" determines how to reward people... cause this is bass ackwards!



What are you getting at with this statement?? 

Oh, and Alien, I agree totally


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

If you don't understand what I said PM me....

and if you don't think the stars matter, take them off so it doesn't make people question whether or not we are on the right team!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

A reward system should have a reachable goal. Use a bell curve on active members average points per day and base the star system off numbers, not off of numbers just plucked from someone's butt. I mean, we work on projects for science so why wouldn't we apply some methodology to a True reward system... the way it's set up it only rewards 1 percent as far as i can tell and that in my opinion will make people leave the team. Don't get me wrong, i enjoy this team and the time/energy that i have donated to it and wcg but this new star system has really got me wondering about how things are being ran.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

IMO, considering we don't actually 'get' anything for our donations, this is fine.  Yes, 4 & 5 stars are hard to get, but that's the point.  If we made it really easy, they wouldn't mean anything.  I don't expect most users to have more than 2 or 3 stars, 4+ stars are just for those who have significant resources at their disposal (such as Mindweaver, KieX, mjkmike, and myself).  Having high requirements makes the last 2 stars extra-special, and it shows an extra level of dedication/donation.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

5 stars on the WCG badge is not equivalent to getting the crazy folder badge. 25k PPD is a whole lot more manageable than 12k PPD BOINC if you go by what hardware is accessible by the majority of people on the forum. 

Lets not get this thread derailed though. If there is legitimate concern (again) maybe we should make a new thread and keep it as civil as possible.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> IMO, considering we don't actually 'get' anything for our donations, this is fine.  Yes, 4 & 5 stars are hard to get, but that's the point.  If we made it really easy, they wouldn't mean anything.  I don't expect most users to have more than 2 or 3 stars, 4+ stars are just for those who have significant resources at their disposal (such as Mindweaver, KieX, mjkmike, and myself).  Having high requirements makes the last 2 stars extra-special, and it shows an extra level of dedication/donation.



So you've named 4 out of how many crunchers? I expected a robotic response and expected you to ignore my valid points so far!  "they don't really matter" then take them off. But, they are there to reward right. Why not make it fair? This conversation seem VERY familiar to one we had a while ago with if you were doing what's right by putting the schools computers in your name which are funded on the federal level and local tax level was right or not!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> So you've named 4 out of how many crunchers? I expected a robotic response and expected you to ignore my valid points so far!  "they don't really matter" then take them off. But, they are there to reward right. Why not make it fair? This conversation seem VERY familiar to one we had a while ago with if you were doing what's right by putting the schools computers in your name which are funded on the federal level and local tax level was right or not!



Gary and I are working on a correct mathematical implementation on the proposed new star system.  This will be proved with mathematics and graphs.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

Just think of what you need for each badge-

For Crazy Folder you could do 2 i7s, a single i7 and a mid range GPU, or two mid range GPUs and still pull 25kPPD  (just three quick examples) 

on the other hand for 5 star WCG you need 3+ i7s or an entire computer lab and then some  

I said the requirements were prohibitively high when CP first put them up. I have no problem with making them harder to get, but I think the way it is now is pretty ridiculous. No one needs to tell me its not the badge that counts, I know that- go tell the badge chasers ;p. 

Make a thread, include a poll, let the people who actually crunch decide. Yeah its not a big deal, but its something that can be easily changed, so why not?

Oh, if you guys want to try and make some new way to determine badges keep this in mind: the metric you use needs to be easily pulled from FreeDC. We had a great idea to use runtime/day, but you can't track that on FreeDC so in the bin it went.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Gary and I are working on a correct mathematical implementation on the proposed new star system.  This will be proved with mathematics and graphs.


If you don't mind me asking, what does this consist of?


theonedub said:


> Just think of what you need for each badge-
> 
> For Crazy Folder you could do 2 i7s, a single i7 and a mid range GPU, or two mid range GPUs and still pull 25kPPD  (just three quick examples)
> 
> ...



That certainly is a point.  It would take 20 of the Pentium Dual Core systems to qualify for the 5 stars in WCG--although, it would take the same 20 to get a Crazy Folder badge as well.  I've always thought the Crazy Folder badge a bit low, but that's not for discussion here.

I'm completely happy with the current badges, they aren't perfect, but we're never going to find something that everyone likes, and these are good enough


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what does this consist of?
> 
> 
> That certainly is a point.  It would take 20 of the Pentium Dual Core systems to qualify for the 5 stars in WCG--although, it would take the same 20 to get a Crazy Folder badge as well.  I've always thought the Crazy Folder badge a bit low, but that's not for discussion here.
> ...



I am going to do math and use graphs and come up with a mathematical function to determine a reasonable PPD for each star.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

a new thread will be started for this so this one can stay on topic


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Aha, cool 

I still think that Star 5 should be reserved for just the top-4 or top-5 by PPD, just to signify something extra


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2010)

only if you are in fact using your own cpu's and not raping your schools cpu power. Thats like me going to best buy and making all there rigs crunch


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha, cool
> 
> I still think that Star 5 should be reserved for just the top-4 or top-5 by PPD, just to signify something extra



I would love to see you sing the same tune if you didnt have your school's lab and were still scrambling just to find outlets to plug in what you did own.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I would love to see you sing the same tune if you didnt have your school's lab and were still scrambling just to find outlets to plug in what you did own.



OK 

I'm still going to stand behind my earlier statement that there should be something for just the top-few.  After all, we aren't getting anything for the stars, so who does it hurt?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha, cool
> 
> I still think that Star 5 should be reserved for just the top-4 or top-5 by PPD, just to signify something extra



I know you want the last word but, like i said a thread is being made lets keep this one on topic


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> OK
> 
> I'm still going to stand behind my earlier statement that there should be something for just the top-few.  After all, we aren't getting anything for the stars, so who does it hurt?



It doesn't hurt anyone, which is the point. Its not going to hurt anyone to make the requirements more realistic. I don't think it makes any one any less 'special' if more people have 5 stars


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Agreed, I'm fine with seeing the requirements for that being lowered to ~10k or so, in order to get more people in, but if it was diluted down to 5k or so I'd be disappointed


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

I want to see the math PVT and Gary come up with. It seems logical to calculate the requirements rather than arbitrarily setting numbers by what sounds good to some person(s).


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 20, 2010)

5k should be good more people would be involved


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)

Please see:  

 Giving WCG stars based on math poll

For more details on the new system.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay - the stars should be modified based on the above information~

However this thread is about Milestones and one of our own reached a new high.
*Mindweaver 7,000,000*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

I actually cant believe it.... there are people dieing out there from diseases, and the helpers stand here, fighting for imaginary peanuts. definetly a way to catch new members for the GOOD CAUSE.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2010)

more stats new thread for BS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Mind, you've done one heck of a job with those 7 mil my friend!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

It's definitely very impressive HammerON!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> The badge itself is implemented as a reward. The stars are Suposed to show "dedication"... to remove yourself from badge chasers. I work my a$$ off to keep MY 4 machines running stable and crunching 24/7. So if it don't matter to you , you really don't need to interupt



It does matter to me; well the fact that we all crunch for the same cause and IMO thats all that matters.  Ive been with the team for awhile, so I can interrupt and insert my opinion if I choose.  Its greatly appreciated that you have 4 machines going strong, but do you really need a star or 3 above your badge?  I run my Quad 24/7 ever since I found out about BOINC and have my G/F machine running when possible, the fact I made it to TPU Team Top 100 is dedication enuff for me.  CP, ION and everyone else appreciates what I contribute to the cause on my limited budget and 1 star, 2 or even none above my badge is going to stop me from running the WCG on my PC.

PS  Im also ~9K short of 250K and i got 2 moar gold badges incoming within 14 days for 5 gold total


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Exactly!

You show great dedication, and I am very proud of what you're doing.  You may not have Mindweaver's PPD, but you have dedication, and that's what counts.

While I like the stars because it gives a little 'something extra', I think that if everyone's going to bitch about them continually, they should just be removed.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Exactly!
> 
> You show great dedication, and I am very proud of what you're doing.  You may not have Mindweaver's PPD, but you have dedication, and that's what counts.
> 
> While I like the stars because it gives a little 'something extra', I think that if everyone's going to bitch about them continually, they should just be removed.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)

I went from 4 stars to 1 star overnight, why not sure???

But I don't care, its not about the stars.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow said:


> I went from 4 stars to 1 star overnight, why not sure???
> 
> But I don't care, its not about the stars.



The way the they were determined was wrong, I even had five stars, I got two now.  So that's why every bodies dropped.  The poll in the thread that gary started is what will determine the guidelines for the stars.  It's running till next Friday.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)

OK, No prob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow said:


> OK, No prob



Don't let stars determine your dedication bro, whether one star or five we appreciate what you can churn out as far as production and every bit helps/counts.  Keep up the great work, _ALL_ of you!


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't let stars determine your dedication bro, whether one star or five we appreciate what you can churn out as far as production and every bit helps/counts.  Keep up the great work, _ALL_ of you!



I could really care less about the stars, I will be a Cruncher/Folder for life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow said:


> I could really care less about the stars, I will be a Cruncher/Folder for life.



That's the spirit.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 20, 2010)

I really hope nobody's questioning my dedication to the team and to WCG

My goal was to help motivate people by producing a realistic goal system!

I am and will be a cruncher for life, I am sorry for any drama this has caused!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I really hope nobody's questioning my dedication to the team and to WCG
> 
> My goal was to help motivate people by producing a realistic goal system!
> 
> I am and will be a cruncher for life, I am sorry for any drama this has caused!



At least I am not, don't think anybody is questioning anybody.  We just let these "stars" get to us way too much.  But I believe this is settled, right?


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Bow said:


> I could really care less about the stars, I will be a Cruncher/Folder for life.



Exactly what I like to hear!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
kpresler passes 1,900,000 - Almost at his next big stone, great job buddy 
ERazerHead passes 2,500,000 - started after me, less PPD than me, now I'm eating his dust.  Great job on kickin' it up a notch or two! 
douglatins passes 60,000 - Almost at the badge requirement mark (100K)
Munkhtur passes 90,000 - Recently joined, has stunned the crowd!  Another day and he has his badge.
de.das.dude passes 4,000 - Great guy, just joined us.  Keep up the great work buddy!
zugarot passes 8,000 - 
marley1 passes 500 - First day with us 

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 7,000,000     
Delta6326 passed 50,000
ocgmj passed 90,000
zugarot passed 7,000

*Members Joining Today*
marley1 joins as new  WELCOME!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 21, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I really hope nobody's questioning my dedication to the team and to WCG
> 
> My goal was to help motivate people by producing a realistic goal system!
> 
> I am and will be a cruncher for life, I am sorry for any drama this has caused!



I was never questioning you my friend   Im just one of the more quiet posters/non-posters here; I only post if i have a question, congragulating someone, or offering my point of view on certain topics


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job stoners
Welcome Marley1.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep up the good work, gentlemen! It shouldn't matter if you're running a farm or one computer, anything at all helps. Keep your minds on the task at hand and you'll be golden!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks brothers!  I've not been in this thread in a few days.. I was actually coming in here to tell GREASEMONKEY great job passing 6 million points! and just notice hey I just passed 7..  and reading all the great comments about me passing 7million!  

 I don't really care about the stars above my badge.. If it helps someone justify wither to cruncher or not then great... I do it for my family members, my team members, and everybody that may get cancer or has it, and is fighting it.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept passed 1,600,00 
BraveSoul passed 250,000
Solvent Joe passed 400,00
MStenholm passed 1,300,000
Munkhtur passed 100,000  that didn't take long
ocgmj passed 100,000 great job
de.das.dude passed 5,000 also great
zugarot passed 9,000
marley1 passed 1,000 welcome. 

Great job Team. and as far as the drama goes.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2010)

Way to go stoners


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Mike, nice Calvin and Hobbes comic right there! I actually own a couple of the collections, and just ran across that one last night. A great comic, and I miss it a lot.

Congrats to all of the stoners out there, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job guys.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

yay! im there too!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2010)

Great Job Stoners!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

how do i get me one of these buttons that you guys have on the lower left of each post??

*current milestones:-
Damulta passes 300,000
Velvet Wafer passes 1,900,000
garyinhere passes 550,000
f22a4bandit passes 25,000
de.das.dude passes 6,000
zugarot passes 10,000*

keep goin!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2010)

The badge?  You need to input your name in your user CP and reach 100k points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2010)

Congratulations everyone who's passed any sort of milestone over the past several days!


----------



## ocgmj (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2010)

Stones for the day.

Velvet Wafer Passed 1,900,000
garyinhere passed 550,000
Damulta passed 300,000
f22a4bandit passed 25,000
de.das.dude passed 6,000
zugarot passed 10,000
marley1 passed 2,000

Great work team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

Indeed great work Mike!  Velvet just 100k shy of the big 2 million


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 23, 2010)

Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed great work Mike!  Velvet just 100k shy of the big 2 million



i recently exchanged the e2140 for an e6750... things should go a bit faster now


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The badge?  You need to input your name in your user CP and reach 100k points.



elaborate??? userCP here??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> elaborate??? userCP here??



to the left of the grey bar at the top of the site


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

User CP > Options 

Go under Misc. theres a slot where you can put your WCG username.  put it there and once you reach 100k you'll have a badge


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2010)

todays milestones!!!

*Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 80,000
de.das.dude passes 7,000
marley1 passes 3,000*


marley1 came in!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> todays milestones!!!
> 
> *Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 80,000
> de.das.dude passes 7,000*



Congrats bro keep up the great work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

no Milestones today 

*Milestones Yesterday*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 80,000 - Almost ready for the badge 
de.das.dude passed 7,000 
marley1 passed 3,000 definitely a start


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no Milestones today
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 80,000 - Almost ready for the badge
> ...



luckily that happens only once, in a blue moon
(sorry,wanted to say in a month, but the fallout fever took its toll again )


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no Milestones today
> 
> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 80,000 - Almost ready for the badge
> ...



dont worry... im there 
7819.... and counting.... its just noon here...a and i will be crunching all day... i make 500 an hr... so there will be a milestone everydaY  !!!!!
it maybe the end of the day for you... but mine just started


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

8000 done 
not updated in Free DC stats though 





one thing... When i press the update button in advanced view of the boinc manager.... nothing happens 




WHY NO THING HAPPENING!!! WHY WHY!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> 8000 done
> not updated in Free DC stats though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101124/boinc.png
> 
> ...



on the right of the WCG stats it should say "scheduler request pending" or something like that.  It'll then proceed to go ahead and try to report any finished WU's etc.  If I'm not mistaken that is.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2010)

ya... in the messages part right?

now i gets it,
iw wanst happening cuz my rig was still crunching. i need to pause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

Weird, I don't need to pause.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2010)

Great to see soo many 'stones being hit lately   Im hoping to have my 2nd Rig back running soon, as to increase my PPD and maybe an upgrade for that rig too over the holidays


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

*247,556 atm*....should be finally reaching my next stone soon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 25, 2010)

someone post the stones. the stats section in my free DC aint loading. Damn my net.
NVM


Milestones Today
etrigan420 passes 150,000
mjkmike passes 1,700,000
de.das.dude passes 8,000
marley1 passes 4,000


i passed 9200!!!! booo


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> someone post the stones. the stats section in my free DC aint loading. Damn my net.
> NVM
> 
> 
> ...



your almost at 10,000 man! nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
etrigan420 passed 150,000
mjkmike passed 1,700,000
de.das.dude passed 8,000
marley1 passed 4,000

Great job stoners


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 25, 2010)

*Milestones today:-
TechPowerUp! passes 140,000,000
de.das.dude passes 9,000
marley1 passes 5,000*


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 25, 2010)

yAY!! i just hit 10008!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> yAY!! i just hit 10008!



If you are going to post everytime you finish a WU, you will overtake everybody in posting by tomorrow


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2010)

*Todays Milestones:-
TechPowerUp! passes 140,000,000
de.das.dude passes 10,000
marley1 passes 5,000*

WU? i did 1 milestones in one day??!!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great stones, and to de.das.dude.  Don't let that remark from the captain change you're love of posting every great stone you reach,  just remember that this is a team and Big and BOLD are for the big stones and lots of


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say to fellow crunchers on the other side of the pond: Happy Thanksgiving.

Also congratulations to every single person in the team for their part in reaching the *massive 140,000,000 milestone*


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Also a great HAPPY Thanksgiving. from me to you in the the US.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Great stones, and to de.das.dude.  Don't let that remark from the captain change you're love of posting every great stone you reach,  just remember that this is a team and Big and BOLD are for the big stones and lots of



I meant no harm 


Happy Thanksgiving fellas


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

*TechPowerUP! passes 140,000,000*

de.das.dude passes 10,000 great job and hope to see you back soon.

marley1 passes 5,000 that was fast for a new member welcome aboard.

Just have to luv this team and the numbers we can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *TechPowerUP! passes 140,000,000*
> 
> ...



HUGE CONGRATS TO THE WHOLE TEAM FOR THE GREAT TEAM STONE


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*Sadasius passes 1,000,000*
Munkhtur passes 150,000
marley1 passes 6,000
dsipal passes 200


*Milestones Yesterday*
*TechPowerUp! passed 140,000,00*0
de.das.dude passed 10,000
marley1 passed 5,000


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Sadasius passes 1,000,000*
> Munkhtur passes 150,000
> marley1 passes 6,000
> ...



my 1100 mark aint upt here already?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> my 1100 mark aint upt here already?



I asume you meant 11,000?

Now that you have reached the 10,000 mark your milestones will now only show in incriments of 10,000. (I hope that makes sense)


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 28, 2010)

and it'lll be 50k increments after passing 100k


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 28, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*

t77snapshot passed 250,000





...finally


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 28, 2010)

congrats man!!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> t77snapshot passed 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> t77snapshot passed 250,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im right behind you broski, currently @ 246,132......  OoO!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Radical_Edward passes 250,000
Bursar123 passes 250,000
f22a4bandit passes 30,000
zugarot passes 20,000
marley1 passes 9,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
t77snapshot passed 250,000
zugarot passed 20,000
marley1 passed 8,000
dsipal passed 500!!!!!

*Wow nice stones today everyone, congrats!*



garyinhere said:


> congrats man!!!


thanks gary



HammerON said:


> Nice job


thanks Hammer



AlienIsGOD said:


> Im right behind you broski, currently @ 246,132......  OoO!!



damn! you caught up fast


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Radical_Edward passes 250,000





Took me long enough.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 29, 2010)

Woohoo! Great job everyone, but especially me! Lol, just playin', keep up the awesome work, crunchers!


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Nov 29, 2010)

you'll get to 100,000 before you know it.  It kinda sneaks up on you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

No stones today, but here are yesterdays 


*Milestones Yesterday*
ocgmj passed 150,000 - A great new member to our team   Going through stones easily 
marley1 passed 10,000 - Congrats to the first 10k, it gets addicting, I see you at 100k any moment now 
dsipal passed 1,000 - 
devonharris passed 200 -


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

cleaned out my case... winter brings in a lot of dust. started crunching again!!! 24X7!!
improved the cooling too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome, both of the members I've recruited (dsipal and devonharris) are passing some stones 

devonharris is going to be getting some help, in the form of some PentDCs.  Gonna help my GF out


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 30, 2010)

100k inc lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

i couldnt crunch... i ended up with some VIA audio driver issues today. 

its fixed now, so ill start when i goto sleep.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

No daytime crunching for you?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> No daytime crunching for you?



well i couldbt do it today due to the snag. i crunch even when i am working. i only got 1 pc. still 24X7. 
i wish i had another PC to crunch on.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 1, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
p_o_s_pc passes 1,600,000 
garyinhere passes 600,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
ocgmj passed 150,000
marley1 passed 10,000
dsipal passed 1,000
devonharris passed 200

good job today guys on passing your stones. 
There isn't any story or colors today to go along with with the milestones. Just a good ol' fashioned good job and a 

ps we aren't talking about passing kidney stones


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 1, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> i wish i had another PC to crunch on.


this is were the addiction starts,beware!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> *Milestones Today*
> p_o_s_pc passes 1,600,000
> garyinhere passes 600,000
> 
> ...



Good job everyone   Congrats on the great stone Tim


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

The big 2mil for me--a bit later than expected, but nice nonetheless


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

WOOT!! 250K


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 39276
> 
> WOOT!! 250K



 Damn you are right behind me Congrats bro!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn you are right behind me Congrats bro!



It helps to have the AMD rig back up running full load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

Milestones 


(more) 
		Milestones Yesterday
hayder.master passed 9,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 200,000
amdguy passed 450,000
AlienIsGOD passed 250,000
dhoshaw passed 1,900,000
mosheen passed 600,000
Avarice302 passed 60,000
Trigger911 passed 700,000
BazookaJoe passed 400,000
Munkhtur passed 200,000
zugarot passed 25,000
devonharris passed 1,000


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

Great job stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Milestones
> 
> Milestones Yesterday
> hayder.master passed 9,000
> ...



*Congrats to all the excellent stones* 
*dhoshaw* almost at 2mi! sweeet 
*Trigger911* is getting there, cool! 
greats stones from *mosheen*
*amdguy* and *BazookaJoe* almost at half a mil. awesome 
Nice job to* AlienIsGOD* and *ChaoticAtmosphere* for the superb stones! 
Keep on crunch'in *Avarice302*, *zugarot* and *devonharris*!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2010)

*Milestones Today*

*twilyth passes 4,500,000*

Sapetto passes 5,000

devonharris passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*

*King Wookie passed 800,000*

jaytee passed 80,000

devonharris passed 2,000

Great Stones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Bow (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Munkhtur passes 250,000 New member and off to an amazing start 
zugarot passes 30,000 Almost half way to your badge 
devonharris passes 4,000 Congrats on your first 4k, this is just the beginning 

*Milestones Yesterday*
twilyth passed 4,500,000  Geez!!  
Sapetto passed 5,000 
devonharris passed 3,000


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats all, nicely done!

Especially twilyth!


----------



## Bow (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 8, 2010)

Bow said:


>



nice sig btw. there is pure Truth in it


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2010)

Milestones Today

toast2004 passes 600,000

BowHunt3r passes 250,000

dank1983man420 passes 250,000

Some great stones from some new members,  glad you stayed with the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> toast2004 passes 250,000
> 
> ...



Indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2010)

A trio of quarter-millionaires, nice!


----------



## toastem2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

Correction- toast2004 passed 600,000 ! 

And i finally broke into the top 50!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2010)

Fixed and sorry about that toast great job.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
mjkmike passes 1,900,000
Jizzler passes 1,800,000
garyinhere passes 650,000
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 90,000
Delta6326 passes 70,000
douglatins passes 70,000
sneddenraj passes 50,000
Sapetto passes 6,000
devonharris passes 5,000
stinger608 passes 1,000
rheged passes 1,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
_toast2004 passed 600,000_
BowHunt3r passed 250,000
dank1983man420 passed 250,000


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> mjkmike passes 1,900,000
> Jizzler passes 1,800,000
> garyinhere passes 650,000
> ...



Awesome Snapshot, thanks for the mention sir!!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2010)

Lots of stoners today
Great job everyone


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome Snapshot, thanks for the mention sir!!!



You got it stinger! Welcome to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2010)

Indeed, nice stones list


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 1,300,000
devonharris passes 7,000
_stinger608 passes 4,000_
tien234 passes 3,000


*Milestones Yesterday*
devonharris passed 6,000
stinger608 passed 3,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2010)

Good job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stinger608 passed 5,000
ocgmj passed 200,000
tien234 passed 4,000
devonharris passed 8,000

Great job stoners, keep'em coming.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

We'll have Devon up to 10,000 before she knows it---and maybe it's time for her to get a 'few' more systems going


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

*late night stones for 12/13*

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 7,500,000
*Velvet Wafer passed 2,000,000*
_theonedub passed 1,900,000_
MStenholm passed 1,400,000
hat_tpu passed 450,000
devonharris passed 9,000
stinger608 passed 6,000
DJJOB passed 200

-----------------------------------

Damn! crazy stonez today You guys are doing an excellent job, keep it up!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

Mindweaver is closing in on a 10 million

Nice job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Mindweaver is closing in on a 10 million
> 
> Nice job stoners


Wow, very, very nice.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

No shit - freaken 10 million. It is hard to even fathom that number as far as crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 14, 2010)

I reached my first target this morning - 1% of own country total. 2 % here we go


----------



## theonedub (Dec 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Mindweaver passed 7,500,000
> *Velvet Wafer passed 2,000,000*
> _theonedub passed 1,900,000_
> ...



Completely lost track of my progress! Thanks for the reminder  

2 million is impossible by years end, but I will get there mid January. My original long term goal was 1million WCG 3million F@H, now I am close to doubling that. Good times.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I reached my first target this morning - 1% of own country total. 2 % here we go





theonedub said:


> Completely lost track of my progress! Thanks for the reminder
> 
> 2 million is impossible by years end, but I will get there mid January. My original long term goal was 1million WCG 3million F@H, now I am close to doubling that. Good times.



Congrats gentlemen.  

TOD:  How are you going to get 600k in a month?  You must be planning to add a couple new rigs eh?  Have you talked about that and I missed it?

I have to say, that for the money, i7-950 is  pretty good bet,especially if you are willing to put a little time into overclocking it.  I still like the X6's better for every day use and the prices have come down considerably.  I think the 1055t is under $200 now and the 1090t was around $230 last I checked.  More for Euroland, but still . . .

edit:  oops, got the 2 of you confuzed for a minute there.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, never mind. I can see it.  Definitely in 6-8 weeks, but 1 month might be doable with a new rig.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2010)

I procured a E6600 that I planned to run for a while, but it has yet to arrive- no ETA. My ULV is going 8-12hrs a day but the SU7300 doesnt even compare to what the dedicated 965 used to put out. Im not stressing though, Im sure there will be a time when I find a new excuse to run dual rigs again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stinger608 passes 7,000 - Good job!
BarbaricSoul passes 450,000 Almost have way to your first million, keep up the great work 
Munkhtur passes 300,000 - Amazing for the time he's been crunching 
zugarot passes 40,000 -
devonharris passes 10,000 

*Milestones Yesterday*
Mindweaver passed 7,500,000    
theonedub passed 1,900,000    Great jo!
stinger608 passed 6,000
hat_tpu passed 450,000
Velvet Wafer passed 2,000,000 - Finally 2 million   Happy for you buddy 
MStenholm passed 1,400,000  
DJJOB passed 200
devonharris passed 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
anthony whittle passes 300,000 
stinger608 passes 10,000
Bursar123 passes 300,000 
*mjkmike passes 2,000,000*    
hks777 passes 100  
garyinhere passes 700,000   

*Milestones Yesterday*
stinger608 passed 8,000
Delta6326 passed 80,000
tien234 passed 5,000

*Members Joining Today*
hks777 joins as new  Welcome to the team, hope you enjoy your stay and make sure you stop by our threads and chat a bit.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting CP.  I Would like to say thks to hks777 for jumping in and give a big hand to garyinhere for the 700,000 points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn, I missed garys stone!  I updated the stones post with some smileys just for him


----------



## hks777 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> anthony whittle passes 300,000
> stinger608 passes 10,000
> Bursar123 passes 300,000
> ...



thank you  i am not going to make a big difference but i will try. next week i will try to get a spare pc running(e4500) sorry for my english btw


----------



## hks777 (Dec 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for posting CP.  I Would like to say thks to hks777 for jumping in and give a big hand to garyinhere for the 700,000 points.



np


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

NO problem HKS, any bit helps bro!  Keep in touch man


----------



## hks777 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> NO problem HKS, any bit helps bro!  Keep in touch man



will do

a small update about my spare pc it is working and i got windows 7 64 bit installed and i think it is occt sable 

now i have to find out how to get it running without a monitor,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2010)

hks777 said:


> will do
> 
> a small update about my spare pc it is working and i got windows 7 64 bit installed and i think it is occt sable
> 
> now i have to find out how to get it running without a monitor,



Hook up a monitor to it and setup Log Me In.  once you do, you can put the monitor from your other PC back and connect through it remotely.  There's something called BOINC view as well for that, but I have never used it.

LogMeIn


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

If you only want to connect over a local network, the windows RemoteDesktopConnection is by far the fastest.

But LogMeIn like Chicken Patty said or TeamViewer will let you access it from anywhere, not just your home network. Good for keeping an eye on your home computer whilst you're at work


----------



## hks777 (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> If you only want to connect over a local network, the windows RemoteDesktopConnection is by far the fastest.
> 
> But LogMeIn like Chicken Patty said or TeamViewer will let you access it from anywhere, not just your home network. Good for keeping an eye on your home computer whilst you're at work



it is only over a local network so i will try that


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> If you only want to connect over a local network, the windows RemoteDesktopConnection is by far the fastest.
> 
> But LogMeIn like Chicken Patty said or TeamViewer will let you access it from anywhere, not just your home network. Good for keeping an eye on your home computer whilst you're at work



Yeah, I have W7 on all of my rigs and I love remote connect feature.  All you have to do is create the home group password and register each machine.  Sooooo easy.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 4,500,000*
toast2004 passes 650,000
FIH The Don passes 250,000
xbonez passes 2,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
hks777 passed 500
marley1 passed 20,000
xbonez passed 500

I tried to get the milestones for 12/17 but they aren't showing up when I click 'more'.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2010)

Amazing job stoners, but even more to HammerON!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrats to all of the hard workers out there! The rest of you, pick up the pace! 

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

I only found 2 milestone for 12/17

*hks777 	200*
*carlramsey 	550,000*

If we missed you, please post and let us know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice stone there carlramsey


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

yay quarter mil finally lol

should be doing a bit faster soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 21, 2010)

*late stones *

*Milestones Yesterday*
dhoshaw passed 2,000,000
FordGT90Concept passed 1,700,000
Lampmaster passed 250,000
xbonez passed 3,000
hks777 passed 1,000

_Congrats to the excellent stones guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

Great stones fellas.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 21, 2010)

Great job Stoners!!!!!!!!!!  

@HammerON - I can't wait to hit the 10mill for my team!  
@Team - I hope next year i can upgrade more of my crunchers. This year I only upgraded around 25% of my total crunchers. I'd like to have all quads(30+)..hehehe I know that won't happen but I can dream..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't worry mind.  I had a lot of upgrading in mind that didn't take place.  Tough tines righ now bro.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 22, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,000,000
Delta6326 passes 90,000
Azma666 passes 300,000
Pembo passes 200,000
dank1983man420 passes 300,000
f22a4bandit passes 50,000
tien234 passes 6,000
zugarot passes 50,000
xbonez passes 5,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
*FordGT90Concept passed 1,700,000
dhoshaw passed 2,000,000*
hks777 passed 1,000
Lampmaster passed 250,000
xbonez passed 3,000


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice job all you stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks T!

Great job stoners.  Sorry I'm late, I actually hit the sack early for once, I needed the rest a lot!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2010)

Get some rest CP, and I might just dare say unplug so you can help you're mom and not bring health problems towards you're self.  You have a great Team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Get some rest CP, and I might just dare say unplug so you can help you're mom and not bring health problems towards you're self.  You have a great Team.



I can't unplug bro, too hooked on TPU!   I still monitor a lot, just try not to get involved in posting too much but I'm still around.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2010)

Lolwut? Negative numbers today?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2010)

We out crunched the servers, that's what happened.  So they penalized us


----------



## twilyth (Dec 25, 2010)

*Milestones Today, 12/24*
BowHunt3r passes 300,000
tien234 passes 7,000
xbonez passes 10,000

*Milestones Yesterday, 12/23*
xvi_tech.kyle passed 70,000
Artu passed 5,000
xbonez passed 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Milestones Yesterday*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 100,000
Munkhtur passed 350,000
ocgmj passed 250,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

Some very good stones today!  great job everyone.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*
> Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 100,000
> Munkhtur passed 350,000
> ocgmj passed 250,000



Good job guys 

Specially impressive when you think Munkhtur and ocgmj have been with us since August/October. Awesome job in short time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2010)

KieX said:


> Good job guys
> 
> Specially impressive when you think Munkhtur and ocgmj have been with us since August/October. Awesome job in short time.



Yep, truly impressive.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, they definitely have put up some extremely impressive numbers!

I've been crunching since October, and I'm only nearing 55k 

Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stinger608 passes 20,000 
xbonez passes 20,000 

*Milestones Yesterday*
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passed 100,000
Munkhtur passed 350,000
ocgmj passed 250,000

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Delta6326 passes 100,000
Trigger911 passes 750,000
Radical_Edward passes 300,000
xbonez passes 25,000

*Milestones Yesterday*
stinger608 passed 20,000
xbonez passed 20,000


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 28, 2010)

NICE. I swear I've been crawling along with points lately...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2010)

Great job stoners, keep up the great work.  You'll are doing amazing!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 29, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
dustyshiv passes *7,000,000*  
GREASEMONKEY passes *6,500,000* 
BazookaJoe passes *450,000*
xbonez passes 30,000
spy14 passes 200


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 29, 2010)

Worked hard to get me my 7Million!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job dustyshiv


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice job dustyshiv



+1 on that, awesome crunching Dusty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!!

More to come though!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2010)

Shit - I missed GREASEMONKEY
Sorry man~
I don't think I will ever catch  you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2010)

One thing is for sure, last night there were some amazing stones! 


GREAT JOB DUSTY & GREASEMONKEY ON THE AMAZING MILESTONES YOU'VE ACHIEVED AS OF LAST NIGHT.

To everyone else, keep up the great work.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 30, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
Exeodus passes *150,000*
zugarot passes *60,000*
marley1 passes *25,000*
spy14 passes *500*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2010)

Good job stoners.


----------



## Bow (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

good job ppl

im currently helping xbonez getting his badge, after that i should have PII 925 up and running for myself along with the i7, then ill be getting stones faster


----------



## twilyth (Dec 31, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
arrakis9 passes *350,000*
spy14 passes *1,000*


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*4x4n_TPU passes 1,200,000*

stinger608 passes *25,000*

vasifumi passes *1,000*

*toast2004 passes 700,000*

*dank1983man420 passes 350,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 2, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*3xploit passes 1,800,000*

f22a4bandit passes *60,000*

spy14 passes *2,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2011)

Good job 3xploit!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

twuersch passes *850,000*


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2011)

We missed Bow on the first of the first of the eleventh.

Bow Passed 350,000

Grammer was never my best.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> We missed Bow on the first of the first of the eleventh.
> 
> Bow Passed 350,000
> 
> Grammer was never my best.



Crap.  I must have jumped the gun on the milestones.  I'll make sure I don't do that until after the last update. Thanks.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2011)

I missed it as well and through some rigs that way.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 4, 2011)

Milestones Today  
*hayder.master* passes 10,000
*Broom2455* passes 150,000
*xbonez* passes 40,000
Does anyone know what tags to use for table rows and data cells - the standard bbcode tags of tr, td and th don't seem to work.  thanks.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones Today
> *hayder.master* passes 10,000
> *Broom2455* passes 150,000
> *xbonez* passes 40,000
> Does anyone know what tags to use for table rows and data cells - the standard bbcode tags of tr, td and th don't seem to work.  thanks.



Did you just try standard HTML codes?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 4, 2011)

Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm dying to get my income tax!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

@ twilyth
like this ?


user | points | ??? |


user | points | ??? |[/TABLE+]

just remove the +

insert | to make seperations

it will change color between light and darkish for every line


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 4, 2011)

got my i7 and c2q back on wcg : )


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2011)

*TechPowerUp! passes 150,000,000*



*  Milestones Today  *
*p_o_s_pc passes 1,700,000*
*stinger608* passes 30,000
*Sadasius passes 1,100,000*
*KieX passes 2,500,000*
*Soylent Joe passes 450,000*


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesom-O!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep up the great work stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 6, 2011)

*  Milestones Today  *
*Mindweaver passes 8,000,000*


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2011)

That is one amazing number
Way to go Mindweaver


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> That is one amazing number
> Way to go Mindweaver



Thanks Brotha!  Here's to 8 more!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn Mind, it's hard to find such dedicated individual like you my brotha!  Keep up the amazing work and dedication.  We are honored to have you here bro!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Brotha! I'm honored to be apart of this great team!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *  Milestones Today  *
> *Mindweaver passes 8,000,000*



 Been gone for a few weeks,but AWESOME Stone Mind.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *  Milestones Today  *
> *Mindweaver passes 8,000,000*



Velvet x 4 = Mindweaver!!! 
congratz on the big number!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Been gone for a few weeks,but AWESOME Stone Mind.



Thanks Brotha!   Welcome back! I've not been around as much myself. 




Velvet Wafer said:


> Velvet x 4 = Mindweaver!!!
> congratz on the big number!



Thanks Brotha!   Great Team Members = TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^^amen Bro


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2011)

*  Milestones Today  *
King Wookie passes 850,000
vasifumi passes 2,000
MStenholm passes 1,500,000


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @ twilyth
> like this ?
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks man.  I'm sorry I missed this.  I'm not sure how I just found it.  I started typing thinking I was in a text box and ended up at your post.  That's great.  Thanks again.  

Free-dc seems to be having some problems but I'll keep checking back.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2011)

*  Milestones Today  *
freaksavior passes 1,700,000
I tried putting in the vertical bar (over the backslash key on my keyboard) but everything after the bar disappeared.  Obviously it works since you did it in your earlier post.  Maybe one of the other tags is interfering.  I'll experiment tomorrow with using just text and then add the tags and see where it goes wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Great job freaksavior.  Almost at 2 million.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)

Milestones Today
MetalRacer passes 7,000,000  
*Bursar123 passes 350,000
Qu4k3r passes 200,000
ocgmj passes 300,000*


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome numbers everyone!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners, but huge congrats to metalracer for the amazing 7 million milestone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 9, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job metalracer!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2011)

Way to go Metalracer

Nice stones everyone


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry I'm late, but amazing job to MetalRacer and Mindweaver!  Both of you have amazing dedication!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2011)

Milestones Today - 1/9
dank1983man420 passes 400,000
f22a4bandit passes 70,000
zugarot passes 70,000


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)

Milestones Today 
Supreme0verlord passes 1,400,000  
theonedub passes 2,000,000  
Silkstone passes 150,000


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats dub, 2mil is a super accomplishment!!  Onward to 2mil more!


----------



## Bow (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 11, 2011)

Good job dub!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice stones here today!!!

Congrats everyone


----------



## theonedub (Jan 11, 2011)

When I started even 1 million seemed out of reach, but here I am @ 2 million  A lot of people here helped me with great deals on hardware and by buying from my FS threads, so big thanks to them as well  

Keep on Crunching


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)

theonedub said:


> When I started even 1 million seemed out of reach, but here I am @ 2 million  A lot of people here helped me with great deals on hardware and by buying from my FS threads, so big thanks to them as well
> 
> Keep on Crunching



Back atcha


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome achievement Dub!!!!!!!!! 2 million is a hell of a milestone my friend; a huge congrats man!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones Today
> Supreme0verlord passes 1,400,000
> theonedub passes 2,000,000
> Silkstone passes 150,000


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

Right now it looks like there are no milestones for 1/11, but I think I'm going to try to post here every day anyway.  This way, if I miss someone and I have posted to say there are no milestones, they'll know I'm full of shit and can pm me to issue a correction.  It also lets people know that we're on the case.

edit - also, if I DON'T post here on any given day, they will know to be like 'WTF' dude.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *  Milestones Today  *
> freaksavior passes 1,700,000
> I tried putting in the vertical bar (over the backslash key on my keyboard) but everything after the bar disappeared.  Obviously it works since you did it in your earlier post.  Maybe one of the other tags is interfering.  I'll experiment tomorrow with using just text and then add the tags and see where it goes wrong.





Chicken Patty said:


> Great job freaksavior.  Almost at 2 million.



bit late but thanks  got the i7 crunching away


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

Milestones Today
marlow.durbin passes 1,000


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

1,000 on his first day, not bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> 1,000 on his first day, not bad



That little rig is going to churn out some nice points.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh definitely, especially since he doesn't seem to believe in turning computers off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh definitely, especially since he doesn't seem to believe in turning computers off



I like that.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)

Milestones Today 

stinger608 passes 40,000
devonharris passes 20,000
hms1193 passes 200


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like that.


That's pretty much my philosophy as well 


twilyth said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> stinger608 passes 40,000
> devonharris passes 20,000
> hms1193 passes 200



Might be time to help Devon out a bit more....


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones Today
> 
> stinger608 passes 40,000
> devonharris passes 20,000
> *hms1193 passes 200*



200 Only?? 

It says 3010 Points generated here.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> 200 Only??
> 
> It says 3010 Points generated here.



WCG reports stats 4 times a day.  The next one I think will be at 3AM, maybe 2am, I can never remember.  When they're reported, Free-dc (and Boinc-stats) will grab them and update their database.

Also, points aren't awarded until a wu result has been validated and sometimes that can take several days.  That's not usually though.  I'd say that at least half the time the results will be validated almost immediately.

Log in to wcg and go to my grid, then my results.  They are reported there in real time.

Sort by return time rather than sent or due times and the completed wu's should appear first.  You can also filter by host (cpu), project, status and something else I think.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2011)

Crap, with two systems crunching, I would have figured that I should have passed 40,000 awhile back!

Oh well, that is fixing to change here very, very soon


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Milestones Today
Damulta passes 350,000 
Giggla passes 150,000 
toast2004 passes 750,000 
garyinhere passes 750,000  
spy14 passes 3,000
hms1193 passes 500


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice, two new members 3/4 of their way to their first million! 

And 5 more members coming closer by the day.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones Today
> Damulta passes 350,000
> Giggla passes 150,000
> toast2004 passes 750,000
> ...



Great Work by Everyone but my stats are still messed up.. 

Something's Fishy.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Great Work by Everyone but my stats are still messed up..
> 
> Something's Fishy.
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/9585/114201170801am.jpg



points match.  Are you looking at your position?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Great Work by Everyone but my stats are still messed up..
> 
> Something's Fishy.
> 
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/9585/114201170801am.jpg



Those numbers are identical???


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 14, 2011)

The "MileStones" say that hms1193 passes 500.. Shouldn't it be "hms1193 passes 6000"??


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> The "MileStones" say that hms1193 passes 500.. Shouldn't it be "hms1193 passes 6000"??



WCG Points != BOINC Points


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> The "MileStones" say that hms1193 passes 500.. Shouldn't it be "hms1193 passes 6000"??



No, no, no.  But that's an understandable mistake.  It's a long story but for various reasons, 1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.

I know, it seems stupid, but there is a historical reason for it.  WCG used to run other software that did pts calculations differently.  This was maybe 4 or 5 years ago.  For a while, they ran both the United Devices client and BOINC but eventually switched to BOINC only.  At that point they had to reconcile the 2 systems and this conversion factor is what they came up with.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh! Thanks for clearing it up. 

For a second i thought i was so awesome but now i iz sad.

Anyways, Back to Crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, you are awesome 

You should be at 20k BOINC within a week or so with that setup if you run 24/7...just wait, the best things take time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone! I'm closing in on my first 100k very quickly now that I have my parents' new pc crunching in the home. You might see my numbers slow down just a hair, I've decided that I can't punt the addiction of WoW quite yet. Just succumbed and bought Cataclysm tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Congratulations to everyone! I'm closing in on my first 100k very quickly now that I have my parents' new pc crunching in the home. You might see my numbers slow down just a hair, I've decided that I can't punt the addiction of WoW quite yet. Just succumbed and bought Cataclysm tonight.



Your help is appreciated   Now go enjoy some WoW.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Congratulations to everyone! I'm closing in on my first 100k very quickly now that I have my parents' new pc crunching in the home. You might see my numbers slow down just a hair, I've decided that I can't punt the addiction of WoW quite yet. Just succumbed and bought Cataclysm tonight.


Not much farther and you'll be there 


Chicken Patty said:


> Your help is appreciated   Now go enjoy some WoW.


What CP said, take a break and have some fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

My WCG has been running all night and its still not updated my points, ive got to check the client when i get to work. Its on a Xeon 771 harpertown 45nm workstation with 16GB of RAM


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My WCG has been running all night and its still not updated my points, ive got to check the client when i get to work. Its on a Xeon 771 harpertown 45nm workstation with 16GB of RAM



I'm not sure I understand what you are saying, but it sounds like you have "ready to report" jobs in the "tasks" tab and that these are not being promptly reported to WCG.

If it says "ready to report", the results have already been uploaded to WCG so they have the actual data.  However each job/WU has to be individually reported.  I'm not sure what's involved here but it is a necessary step that must be accomplished before the WU will be validated (or before you can see if it's valid anyway - not sure which).

The reporting interval is controlled by the 2nd ("network usage") tab under the menu item "Advanced" --> "Preferences".  Once in the preferences window, open the "Network Usage" tab.  Look in the top section on the left where it says "Connect about every xxx days".

The lowest value it will honor is 0.10.  This translates to 1/10th of 24hrs or about 2.4 hours.  In other words, BOINC will communicate with the project and report completed WU's about every 2.4hrs.

In my experiments with older BOINC versions, 0.10 is the lowest value that has any effect.  I think it ignores anything less than that but I can't prove it.  

This is not to say that the BOINC client will fire up the LAN connection at exactly 2.4 hours, but it should be in the general neighborhood.

HOWEVER, if you have completed jobs and they are 'ready to report', you can force reporting as follows

-  go into advanced mode on BOINC Manager.
-  click on the first tab (Projects)
-  the project will be listed on the right.
-  it may be grayed out, but click on it anyway - it should now display normally.
-  in the panel on the left, click the first button labeled "Update" - this should kick off communications and result in your completed jobs being reported.
-  verify this in the "Messages" tab by looking in the third column for a line at the bottom of the listing that says "Reporting xxx completed tasks, . . . . ."  This will be followed by an additional message saying whether or not more tasks were requested.

Hope that helps.
"


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually, you can set it to "0".  Better yet is Mindweaver's tweak to make BOINC report results immediately


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Actually, you can set it to "0".  Better yet is Mindweaver's tweak to make BOINC report results immediately



I don't think I tried it at 0.  I assume that sets it to report immediately.

I've read numerous times on the WCG forum that they don't like for people to do that since it puts a greater burden on the servers.  I don't understand that since the only obvious and additional overhead is repeated connection requests.  But I suppose if you have a few hundred thousand people doing that, it would add up in quite a hurry.

Regardless of the reason, they have specifically requested that people not set their hosts to report immediately upon completion of each WU.

As an aside, if you've never done so, I would highly recommend lurking over on the WCG forum for a while.  Well, you don't have to JUST lurk.  The point is that reading some of the threads can be very informative and you will get a much better feel for what the site admins expect of their volunteers.  You'll also get a better understanding of the WCG culture.  People who got into crunching through XS and/or TPU probably think that the project consists mainly of computer enthusiasts.  I can assure you that if the people who post there are any indication, nothing could be further from the truth.  Rather, it is a lot of regular people with a more normal male/female ratio than you see on most computer forums.  It's also a lot more genteel than what you might be used to.  Even considering how well-mannered TPU users are - on the whole - we look like soccer hooligans by comparison.  That's a bit of an exaggeration, but not by a huge amount.  Plus, I think you'll enjoy it.  While most posts tend to be polite and subdued, there are some very interesting, intelligent and knowledgeable people there.  The technical troubleshooting threads are, by their nature, fairly dry, but there's a lot more going on.

I would recommend this to every WCG cruncher, but I think it is especially important for people in a leadership role and especially if that role is as a representative of one of the top teams - which for me would be at least the top 100.  We're 27th by WCG stats and 25th on Free-DC - as I'm sure you know.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

0 doesn't set it to report immediately, to my surprise.  I think it just lets it get work more frequently.  What I read around XS is that reporting results immediately is beneficial to the project because they can get results back faster.

I'll certainly check out the WCG forums, I basically don't visit there.  Here & XS are really the only places ATM, but I'll broaden that


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> 0 doesn't set it to report immediately, to my surprise.  I think it just lets it get work more frequently.  What I read around XS is that reporting results immediately is beneficial to the project because they can get results back faster.
> 
> I'll certainly check out the WCG forums, I basically don't visit there.  Here & XS are really the only places ATM, but I'll broaden that



I'm not sure how to say this without sounding like a dick, but, it's hard for me to imagine why WCG would care if it got results back a couple of hours sooner than otherwise.  Even if there were a believable rational behind that argument, it's even harder to imagine that saving a couple hours would justify the addition overhead.  Of course I've never been an admin so I could just be talking out my ass.  IDK.  I just sounds a bit too much like a convenient rationalization, but I'd be quite happy to be proved wrong.

Thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'm not sure how to say this without sounding like a dick, but, it's hard for me to imagine why WCG would care if it got results back a couple of hours sooner than otherwise.  Even if there were a believable rational behind that argument, it's even harder to imagine that saving a couple hours would justify the addition overhead.  Of course I've never been an admin so I could just be talking out my ass.  IDK.  I just sounds a bit too much like a convenient rationalization, but I'd be quite happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the info buddy.



No offense taken 

It seems a bit hard to believe to me as well, but I know that it's the case for Folding@home.  Getting results back soon is so important to Stanford that they're willing to pay massive bonuses for relatively little change in time to completion.  I also have no idea of the overhead or importance, so there you have it 

Glad to help


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2011)

So if you sit on a big pile of work units and turn them in all at once,you would lose out on points compared to turning them in immediately?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

hat said:


> So if you sit on a big pile of work units and turn them in all at once,you would lose out on points compared to turning them in immediately?



I'm not 100% sure, but i think the quicker you turn in the units you get slight advantage in points.  I read that somewhere but got no clue if it's true.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

With WCG I don't think there's any difference in the number of points you receive...now, I know that this is not the case in FAH, but I think as long as you get it in by the deadline you get the same number of points as if it was turned around almost instantly


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

hms1193 passes 1,000  We all start somewhere 
hat_tpu passes 500,000 Halfway to the big million! 
f22a4bandit passes 80,000 Almost time for you to get that badge 
brandonwh64 passes 200 Welcome aboard!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 15, 2011)

*Excellent stones today* 

I had to cut my P4 from crunching, that machine produces sooo much heat and is not very energy efficient so it's taking a break for awhile. I am now just crunching my Ph.II 920 part-time and my Phenom 9950 full-time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *Excellent stones today*
> 
> I had to cut my P4 from crunching, that machine produces sooo much heat and is not very energy efficient so it's taking a break for awhile. I am now just crunching my Ph.II 920 part-time and my Phenom 9950 full-time.



That's totally understandable, when I had a P4 going it drew almost as much power as my i7 for ~1/20th of the PPD


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
FIH The Don passed 300,000
sneddenraj passed 60,000
spy14 passed 4,000
marlow.durbin passed 2,000
brandonwh64 passed 1,000

_Congrats everyone for your awesome stonez_


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> FIH The Don passed 300,000
> sneddenraj passed 60,000
> spy14 passed 4,000
> ...



Those 3 771 Xeon harpertowns are crunching away at work! LOL i should be up there soon enough

Also were do i find my bionc points? it says on my page i got *Points Generated (Rank) 	9,837 (#378,474)*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Those 3 771 Xeon harpertowns are crunching away at work! LOL i should be up there soon enough
> 
> Also were do i find my bionc points? it says on my page i got *Points Generated (Rank) 	9,837 (#378,474)*



There are a couple of sites that provide your bionic points, we usually get our milestones from Free-DC stats. The bionic points are your WCG points divided by 7, so 9,837 equals to 1,405.

I also recommend you check out WCG Essentials Thread for more info (if you haven't already).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Very fancy 

What Xeons are these?


----------



## Bow (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 passed 4,000 Moving on up!
rsh5155 passed 200,000 
The Haunted passed 150,000 Congratulations! 
larrymachine passed 150,000 Nicely done! 
msgclb passed 5,500,000 Astonishing work!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing work fellas!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Very fancy
> 
> What Xeons are these?



They are workstation Socket 771 Xeon Harpertowns. I will take a screen shot when i get to work today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Please, I'm very interested in seeing what they are


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here ya go, i have three of these workstations at my desk for scripting but they are running 24/7 so i installed bionc to let them not goto waist


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

That's very nice...assuming BOINC runs @ 100% load that's probably 7k PPD for all three.  Or, in other words, almost enough for daily pie


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's very nice...assuming BOINC runs @ 100% load that's probably 7k PPD for all three.  Or, in other words, almost enough for daily pie



Yea all of them are 100% load.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet!

If you add in that i7 920, you'll be @ ~11k PPD (assuming it goes 24/7) and that's enough for 3rd or 4th place pie most days


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2011)

Now I have been asking The Don during the past year when he will start crunching for real so he could join the top-100 for our country. And....today it happend 

Btw I will be slipping out of the daily pie since my 6.5 kPPD producer has returned to folding for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!
> 
> If you add in that i7 920, you'll be @ ~11k PPD (assuming it goes 24/7) and that's enough for 3rd or 4th place pie most days



I dont run my I7 24/7


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Now I have been asking The Don during the past year when he will start crunching for real so he could join the top-100 for our country. And....today it happend
> 
> Btw I will be slipping out of the daily pie since my 6.5 kPPD producer has returned to folding for now.


Awesome!  Wow...top 100 for the country.  I'm like #600 in the US 

How frequently do you switch it back between FAH & WCG?


brandonwh64 said:


> I dont run my I7 24/7



Even part time would still help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  Wow...top 100 for the country.  I'm like #600 in the US
> 
> How frequently do you switch it back between FAH & WCG?
> 
> ...



I will have a AMD Athlon X2 4200+ running 24/7 as well


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  Wow...top 100 for the country.  I'm like #600 in the US
> 
> How frequently do you switch it back between FAH & WCG?
> 
> ...



This team has some high ranking people country wise - Dustyhiv and Blackpanter comes to mind and I just made 17th spot 

Since my hex does real good in folding (62 kPPD) it's seems do to better use there so that is the default. When I'm out of the country working it sometimes crashes and then I ask my rig care taker to make it crunch. I never had a rig fail becasue of crunching but had 4-5 crashes folding the past ½ year. In total I would say 10 % crunch and 90 % folding for that rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's see don climb those rankings!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I will have a AMD Athlon X2 4200+ running 24/7 as well


Very good 


mstenholm said:


> This team has some high ranking people country wise - Dustyhiv and Blackpanter comes to mind and I just made 17th spot
> 
> Since my hex does real good in folding (62 kPPD) it's seems do to better use there so that is the default. When I'm out of the country working it sometimes crashes and then I ask my rig care taker to make crunch. I never had a rig fail becasue of crunching but had 4-5 crashes folding the past ½ year. In total I would say 10 % crunch and 90 % folding for that rig.


Ahh, I see.  THat makes much more sense then 
62k PPD is a lot....that's easily twice what a QC i7 gets, but only 50% better PPD in WCG than a QC i7.....

Maybe I'll have to switch over to a different country.... 


Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see don climb those rankings!



Damn right!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still waiting on a AM2 board tho. hopfully either crazyeyesreaper or POSPC can hook me up


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Tim (p_o_s) said that his friend couldn't find it, so you're out of luck there :/


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Still waiting on a AM2 board tho. hopfully either crazyeyesreaper or POSPC can hook me up



I have another _dead_ AM2+ board you can try fixing 

MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> I have another _dead_ AM2+ board you can try fixing
> 
> MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum



Gimme the symptoms?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Tim (p_o_s) said that his friend couldn't find it, so you're out of luck there :/



^this 
Sorry bro. I should have kept it in my hands so i would have known where it was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ^this
> Sorry bro. I should have kept it in my hands so i would have known where it was.



Its ok POS, i just need one for the 4200+, hell i would even take a prebuilt pull if it worked


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok POS, i just need one for the 4200+, hell i would even take a prebuilt pull if it worked



How much would a budget board from Newegg cost?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> How much would a budget board from Newegg cost?



Like over 40$ 

I need just a 20$ to 25$(AT THE MOST) just to get it running. dont need to OC or anything just run the CPU with either onboard or a PCIex ATI X300


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, I can see not wanting to invest too much in an old platform....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I can see not wanting to invest too much in an old platform....



Yea its just for crunching and watching movies when i need to


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Gimme the symptoms?



Well I think the mosfets burnt out...honestly I think it's a throw away or you can try to RMA. One day while it was crunching the screen went black and I smelled smoke from that area, but I never did a full investigation on the problem.



brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok POS, i just need one for the 4200+, hell i would even take a prebuilt pull if it worked



If that's the case then I also have a ESC Geforce6100SM-M V:1.0 motherboard. It runs great but doesn't overclock well at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> If that's the case then I also have a ESC Geforce6100SM-M V:1.0 motherboard. It runs great but doesn't overclock well at all.



PM me a shipped price


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> PM me a shipped price



ygpm


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Very generous of you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> ygpm



Thanks T77


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

T77 is amazing!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> T77 is amazing!



Yes he sure is!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes he sure is!



When you receive the board you'll be sure of that!  Has he sent you something before?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> When you receive the board you'll be sure of that!  Has he sent you something before?



Unfortunately i did not get the ECS board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unfortunately i did not get the ECS board.



Ah damn


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think i may have a deal worked out for a 740G board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think i may have a deal worked out for a 740G board



Good!  Keep us posted bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i picked up a Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 740G board!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Excellent, I hope it serves you well


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

T77, I'd be interested in that MSI board if you've given up on it.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't see milestones posted for 1/17 and at this point, they've scrolled off of the team page on Free-DC.  Apologies to anyone who had one.  Please let us know if we missed you.

_Milestones for Jan. 18th_
stinger608 passed 50,000
dank1983man420 passed 450,000
marlow.durbin passed 3,000
ThePutzer passed 5,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations all!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

ThePutzer passes 8,000 Speeding right along! 
f22a4bandit passes 90,000 90% of the way to your badge! 
kpresler passes 2,500,000 
ocgmj passes 350,000 Superbly done!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I didn't see milestones posted for 1/17 and at this point, they've scrolled off of the team page on Free-DC.  Apologies to anyone who had one.  Please let us know if we missed you.
> 
> _Milestones for Jan. 18th_
> stinger608 passed 50,000
> ...



Well seeing that I passed the 50,000 mark is great, however I hope to contribute more in the very, very near future thanks to an awesome gesture from our own Crunching captain on a chip to toss toward an unused motherboard that I have!!!!

Thanks a ton Chicken Patty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

He's an amazing guy for sure!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2011)

Milestones for Jan. 20th 
4x4n_TPU passes 1,300,000 
ERazerHead passes 3,000,000   
ThePutzer passes 10,000

Those are some big, hairy brass stones gentlemen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

were do you get the stats from twilyth?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> were do you get the stats from twilyth?



From the Free-DC site here - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=yesterday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job stoners!   ERazer, you've done a great job so far.  Glad to have such amazing member like you on this team.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome job Erazer!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazing job ERazer & 4x4n!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

I passed 20K today if im reading it correctly


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I passed 20K today if im reading it correctly



That you are 
Congratulations!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job dude!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

marlow.durbin passes 5,000 
ThePutzer passes 20,000 
brandonwh64 passes 30,000 Speeding right along!  
​


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I passed 20K today if im reading it correctly



Yea, and look at that, now your passed 30K my friend!!!!! Fricking awesome Brandon


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love having a bunch of quads going eh?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

Milestones for Jan 24th

johnnyfiive passed 4,000

Radical_Edward passed 350,000


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats Randal & Johnny!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome.  Good work Johnny!


----------



## KieX (Jan 25, 2011)

Good work guys 

I won't be on later, so just wanted to post a premature celebration for our friendly neighbourhood bunny with a mask... that's right, congrats on the massive *5 Million* *twilyth*


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

I hadn't seen that.....astonishing job indeed!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> Good work guys
> 
> I won't be on later, so just wanted to post a premature celebration for our friendly neighbourhood bunny with a mask... that's right, congrats on the massive *5 Million* *twilyth*



Thanks guys.  I think that avy is getting old though and I've found another friendly bunny to use so this might be an auspicious time to make the change.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a bunny?

Regardless, great job, and probably time for a new avvy.  I could probably use a new one as well.....


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't remember where this is from but I think that it's actually carrot juice on the ax and not blood-although I might be thinking of the old avatar.  might have to see what i can find on tineye.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel a little odd posting this on the day I happen to hit a milestone, but there are several others so it needs to be done.  Big props to Sadasius and King Wookie!!

_Milestones Jan. 25th, 2011_

twilyth passes 5,000,000
King Wookie passes 900,000 
Sadasius passes 1,200,000 
johnnyfiive passes 5,000
devonharris passes 30,000
ThePutzer passes 25,000


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice job twilyth

Congrats to all the stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing stones fellas, keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't feel weird, I deliberately left it for you so you could celebrate your milestone with whatever color/size font you wanted 

It was an extra special stone, so I thought you might want to do something special


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats to all!!! im loving this crunching! i know im down to 1 quad core but still its fun to do.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

That it certainly is....very competitive.  Appeals to my nature


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass Job twilyth! 5 Million is awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> Kickass Job twilyth! 5 Million is awesome!



The best stone so far for you?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> The best stone so far for you?



I don't understand.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I don't understand.



Well, I was damn proud of my 1st 100k.  But, to date, of all of my milestones, I'm proudest of my first million.  Vastly surpasses the 2nd one IMO.  But maybe 5mil is even better than 1mil in this regard?  That's how I expect to feel about 10k (if/when I finally make it that far)


----------



## twilyth (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I was damn proud of my 1st 100k.  But, to date, of all of my milestones, I'm proudest of my first million.  Vastly surpasses the 2nd one IMO.  But maybe 5mil is even better than 1mil in this regard?  That's how I expect to feel about 10k (if/when I finally make it that far)



IDK.  Until I started following this thread, I didn't really notice milestones.  It always seemed like such a long slow plod.  If I keep up my ppd, it might be more fun because they will happen more quickly.  But after a certain point, they only recognize every 1M, not every 500k.  I think that starts at 10M.  You can see that if you look at the project's member milestones here.  At 10k+ ppd, that's a new one every 30-60days, so that's kinda cool.  10M will be really nice but will suck from the frequency point of view.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> IDK.  Until I started following this thread, I didn't really notice milestones.  It always seemed like such a long slow plod.  If I keep up my ppd, it might be more fun because they will happen more quickly.  But after a certain point, they only recognize every 1M, not every 500k.  I think that starts at 10M.  You can see that if you look at the project's member milestones here.  At 10k+ ppd, that's a new one every 30-60days, so that's kinda cool.  10M will be really nice but will suck from the frequency point of view.



Yeah, at my current PPD rate, I can get about half a million a month.  So a new stone ever month, which is acceptable.  Although it was cool getting a new stone every week or so, that wasn't sustainable (once I hit 2mil)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> The best stone so far for you?



I'd have to say 1million was the best for me.  Every million after that is great too, but reaching 1 million was far better. I think 5 is really good too and 10 will be even better.  I think users reaching those milestones with just a few rigs is fantastic! and show a lot of heart and dedication!  

But in the end it's greater for me to see those members reach big milestones then reaching them myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

That makes sense.  1mil was definitely my favorite so far...I felt so great about it 

But 10 mil will simply be remarkable, I can't wait for that.  You'll be there before you know it


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones for Jan 24th
> 
> Radical_Edward passed 350,000



SWEEEET! Rad_Ed hit's the big 350k mark I'm stoked for you bro


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job, everyone. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like just another day or so and you'll hit 100k yourself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice edward!! I just passed 41k!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

You're making great progress!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> You're making great progress!



Im trying! its sucking with only 1 PC now but it will go until it either gets upgraded or it dies


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Your i7 even part time would do loads of good.  Mine sure does


----------



## twilyth (Jan 27, 2011)

Stanhemi has a big one today at 4.5M   

Bunch of other stoners too - guess it will be a little crowded today with the boinc xml updates getting boinked.  Sort of like having your birthday near xmas I guess, or sharing it with a twin.  But hey, the more the merrier!!  Yayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, a load of stones, tonight will be fun!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2011)

@ twilyth  I think needs you're magic touch.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

No shortage of stones tonight 

toast2004 passes 800,000 Way to go! 
douglatins passes 80,000 80% of the way to your badge! 
marlow.durbin passes 6,000
BazookaJoe passes 500,000 Half a mil is super in my books! 
ThePutzer passes 30,000 
Mindweaver passes 8,500,000  You're an inspiration to us all! 
stanhemi passes 4,500,000 We shall not forget  
johnnyfiive passes 10,000 Getting started 
brandonwh64 passes 40,000 You've lost some crunchers but are still going strong! 
f22a4bandit passes 100,000 Badge time!  
stinger608 passes 60,000 Getting closer!

​


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2011)

We ever find out what happened to Stanhemi?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

No 
He just hasn't showed up in months (almost 8 I think)..


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2011)

Great stones.
Just goes to show this is the team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

We're certainly a great group 

You'll be coming up for stone time soon as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2011)

I never heard anything from Stan again or anybody related to him.  I'd hate to think the worst but we are doing this as a team effort for him and for all others who have suffered!  



on the other hand, congrats to the amazing list of stoners we had tonight.  Can't stress how proud I am to be part of such team!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2011)

No news or knowledge that I've heard...it's terrible 

But a huge list of milestones, and a lot of great ones, I'm proud of you all!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 28, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> No shortage of stones tonight
> 
> toast2004 passes 800,000 Way to go!
> douglatins passes 80,000 80% of the way to your badge!
> ...



Thanks Bro!   Hopefully I can do even more with the new 2500k!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on people, this is just sloppy.  This is the most important thread here and it gets treated like the bastard stepchild.  Let's snap to it shall we?

*Milestones Jan 29th, 2011* 

mjkmike passed 2,500,000  
dank1983man420 passed 500,000  
marlow.durbin passed 8,000
ThePutzer passed 40,000


----------



## twilyth (Jan 31, 2011)

_* Milestones for Jan. 30th, 2011 *_
FordGT90Concept passes 1,800,000  
newtekie1 passes 150,000
brandonwh64 passes 50,000
garyinhere passes 800,000  
tien234 passes 8,000
Special congrats to FordGT.  We often butt heads on General Nonsense, but you have to give respect where it is due.  Well done sir.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for keeping the thread updated twilyth!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well my crunchers are down  i sold off the 9850 quad and im switching over to x58 and i have a xeon E5502 on the way, only thing i need now is a X58 board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Crunching will be back once my new parts get here! i just picked up one of these for 87$ shipped







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188049R&cm_re=141-BL-E757-_-13-188-049R-_-Product


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crunching will be back once my new parts get here! i just picked up one of these for 87$ shipped
> 
> http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/141-BL-E757-TR_XL_5.jpg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188049R&cm_re=141-BL-E757-_-13-188-049R-_-Product



That is a great price! It was my first X58 board I bought and it is still in use


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

HammerON said:


> That is a great price! It was my first X58 board I bought and it is still in use



how good does it OC?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> how good does it OC?



like most evga boards, very well, but the bios is a PITA imo, waay too much tweaking lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

well i pmed a guy over on hard forums for a EVGA mATX board for 80$ shipped and no longer than 45 min later another guy pmed him about buying his whole combo so instead of 1st come 1st serve, he skips me and goes with the guy wanting the whole combo and then gives me an excuse about saving on shipping so i say hey, i will give you 80$ + 5$ extra for shipping and he now ignores me. I mean what kinda stuff is that? i was even willing to pay for the whole shipping if he would have asked but no. i hate traders like that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2011)

meh, i just sell to people who bid the amount i want, like you say, 1st come is winning.

but you know.....some people

but good you didnt buy the m-atx evga board, i've heard it isnt the best overclocker, but again, what can you expect for 80$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Your right don! i was so upset until i found this on ebay! i was excited when he accepted my offer of 75$, he also has 2 more


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2011)

75$ ??? thats a fucking good price man.

is it registered with evga?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 75$ ??? thats a fucking good price man.
> 
> is it registered with evga?



Hes a computer warehouse whole seller that gets referbed NIB boards. It say 99$ but i offered 75$ and he excepted

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230579458724&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to play pretend mod here, but can we move the parts discussions to the team thread?  I know there is going to be extraneous chatter no matter what, but when the last update is buried halfway down the page, that's excessive.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2011)

_* Milestones Jan. 31st, 2011 *_
Niko084 passes 4,000,000   
Bursar123 passes 400,000 
MStenholm passes 1,700,000  
tien234 passes 9,000


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2011)

A big one for HammerON - congrats man!!!

We should have the final update by now but I'm tired of waiting.  I'll check later to see if I missed anyone - assuming that the XML files are getting updated properly.

_* Milestones Feb. 1st, 2011 *_
HammerON passes 5,000,000    
stinger608 passes 70,000
Jstn7477 passes 40,000
ocgmj passes 400,000 
ThePutzer passes 50,000

Adding:
jellyrole passes 200,000 
tien234 passes 10,000


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 2, 2011)

I like how back when I was crunching and this thread was made, I didnt even know it existed yet I was part of making the day's milestones.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 2, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

Great job stoners   Keep up the great work!


Hammer, impressive work bro!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations guys!!! 

 *Milestones for Feb. 2nd, 2011* 
BlackAtem passes 250,000
marlow.durbin passes 9,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats stoners


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> garyinhere passes 800,000



wow nice, haven't checked my stats for a while!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> wow nice, haven't checked my stats for a while!



Keep up the amazing work Gary.  Glad to have you a part of this team!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

_*Milestones for Feb. 3rd, 2011*_ 
Silkstone passes 200,000
MRCLTPU passes 450,000 
ThePutzer passes 60,000

Oh, and an update to yesterday's stats.  It wasn't there last night, I swear.

The Haunted passed 200,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## MRCL (Feb 4, 2011)

450k already? And that with a 10 month halt. But I'm back to 24/7 crunching again


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats stoners 



MRCL said:


> 450k already? And that with a 10 month halt. But I'm back to 24/7 crunching again



Welcome back! Hope you had fun out there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice MRCL! my crunchers are down ATM but hopfully i will be back up soon! weather delays tho


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2011)

MRCL said:


> 450k already? And that with a 10 month halt. But I'm back to 24/7 crunching again



Yeaaaaaa.  Welcome back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

MRCL said:


> 450k already? And that with a 10 month halt. But I'm back to 24/7 crunching again



Thanks dude, welcome back.   We sure missed you


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 4th, 2011  _
p_o_s_pc passes 1,800,000  
4x4n_TPU passes 1,400,000  
johnnyfiive passes 20,000
dank1983man420 passes 550,000 
marlow.durbin passes 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2011)

Some very sweet stones last night.  Great job fellas.  I miss my name being on this list more frequently.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 5th, 2011  _
mosheen passed 700,000  
Pembo passed 300,000 
ThePutzer passed 70,000


----------



## mosheen (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 6th, 2011_ 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,100,000
Delta6326 passes 150,000
KieX passes 3,000,000
BinaryMage passes 100


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2011)

Great stones the last few days,  keep up the great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

^^^ Ditto!

Great job stoners.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks twilyth.
Quick question: What do you have to do to get that little "WCG Cruncher" thing in the lower left corner of your posts? Certain amount of points or something?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2011)

You need to reach 100,000 BOINC points


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You need to reach 100,000 BOINC points



Thanks Hammer.

You also need to go into your User CP (see menu bar above) and then select "edit options".  At the bottom, insert your WCG user name - the one your computers are registered to.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 7th, 2011_ 
stinger608 passes 80,000
Avarice302 passes 70,000


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 8th, 2011_ 
TechPowerUp! passes _*160,000,000*_      
Supreme0verlord passes 1,500,000   
Munki_TPU passes 300,000 
devonharris passes 40,000
ThePutzer passes 80,000


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> _Milestones for Feb. 8th, 2011_
> TechPowerUp! passes _*160,000,000*_
> Supreme0verlord passes 1,500,000
> Munki_TPU passes 300,000
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!

That is fricking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go team, 160,000,000 is one serious dedication from a team that most if not all members of the team have not even meet each other!!!


All I can say, is I am so very proud to be a part of such a team and the most awesome community on the internet!!!!!!! Thanks to all that have contributed to this great cause!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 10, 2011)

A big milestone for Greasemonkey - Woo-hoo!!! 

_  Milestones for Feb. 9th, 2011  _
hat_tpu passes 550,000  
GREASEMONKEY passes 7,000,000


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2011)

Way to go Hat

Sweet number there Greasemonkey


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 10, 2011)

Great stones Guys.

@ twilth thanks for all the updates.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

_*Milestones for Feb. 10th, 2011*_ 
toast2004 passes _850,000_  
dank1983man420 passes _600,000_  
ThePutzer passes _90,000_


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice milestones. Good job toast, dankman, and theputzer. Thanks for posting these, twilyth. 
I wonder if there was some way we could have this done automatically. That would be pretty cool. Maybe some sort of program? I have some programming experience, but not enough to do that... Ideas?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> TechPowerUp! passes _*160,000,000*_



That is awesome!!!!!!!! Nice work team


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Nice milestones. Good job toast, dankman, and theputzer. Thanks for posting these, twilyth.
> I wonder if there was some way we could have this done automatically. That would be pretty cool. Maybe some sort of program? I have some programming experience, but not enough to do that... Ideas?



I'm sure a simple javascript inserted via greasemonkey would do the trick - might even be able to get it to log you in and post it.  I was teaching myself js a while ago but that's been on hold for a while.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure a simple javascript inserted via greasemonkey would do the trick - might even be able to get it to log you in and post it.  I was teaching myself js a while ago but that's been on hold for a while.



Hmm... maybe. I don't know any JavaScript whatsoever (I know C++, which isn't much help with this), but that sounds feasible. Anyone good at JavaScript? We would much appreciate your assistance.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure a simple javascript inserted via greasemonkey would do the trick - might even be able to get it to log you in and post it.  I was teaching myself js a while ago but that's been on hold for a while.



Maybe Twilyth, that might just work man. Hmm, I have had two classes in JavaScript recently, so let me go back through my work and notes and see if I can lend a hand on this.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Maybe Twilyth, that might just work man. Hmm, I have had two classes in JavaScript recently, so let me go back through my work and notes and see if I can lend a hand on this.



Cool.  I don't mind doing it but knowing that it could be automated does sort of nag at me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Maybe Twilyth, that might just work man. Hmm, I have had two classes in JavaScript recently, so let me go back through my work and notes and see if I can lend a hand on this.



That would be awesome if you could. I'll gladly help out with anything I can.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that we must pull the numbers and post.  Posting milestones for the first time made me feel like a true team member.  Posting Pie has been fun too.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone would still have to invoke the script .  And you would still want to add some finishing touches like adding the appropriate smilies.  But I know what you're saying.

Hey, I'm not complaining.  I do enjoy doing it.  But if somebody wants to write a script that would do the basic formatting, I wouldn't mind that either.  

Basically, it's all good either way as far as I'm concerned. 

 _Milestones for Feb. 11th, 2011_  
TheGrapist passes _500_
BinaryMage passes _200_
adrianx26 passes _500_


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I like that we must pull the numbers and post.  Posting milestones for the first time made me feel like a true team member.  Posting Pie has been fun too.



Oh sure it would Mike! I think what is being said here is; if we could make it an automatic "chart" or what ever, and easily downloaded and posted, it would take some of the extra time away from doing so. Not even sure if it would work or not. LOL


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2011)

Small stones but great stones.  Welcome to the team.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 12th, 2011_ 
TheGrapist passes _1,000_
BinaryMage passes _500_
adrianx26 passes _1,000_


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY passes 7,000,000   

WOW, I missed this one! Sorry for the late post, but i had to say Great job GREASEMONKEY!     PowerHouse! 

And as always GREAT JOB STONERS!!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice job everybody! 
Nice pic twilyth.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2011)

It's the year of the twilyth.  Great job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 15, 2011)

Kick ass job stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice job everyone! 
Thanks twilyth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/db8dde53.png







Great job stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/db8dde53.png





Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

A big one for Mindweaver - let's hear it - Boo-yah!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 16, 2011)

Great stones all and a Great job Mind.

We missed King Wookie 950,000 and adrianx26 4,000


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Great stones all and a Great job Mind.
> 
> We missed King Wookie 950,000 and adrianx26 4,000



You know, this is starting to piss me off.  I know those 2 weren't there when I checked.  And this is the second time it's happened.  I have a feeling that the milestones calculations must come near the end of the update run - in which case I'm going to have to wait until at least a half hour after I see the new timestamp for the data.

I did start doing the milestones before I saw the new timestamp but I almost always wait until afterwards before I post.  I'm going to have to keep an eye on this for the next week or so.

Anyway, here are the revised milestones - old skool style.

_Milestones for Feb. 15th, 2011_ 
Mindweaver passes _9,000,000_   
King Wookie passes _950,000_  
TheGrapist passes _7,000_
adrianx26 passes _4,000_
15th Warlock passes _1,000_


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations stoners.

Mindweaver you are the man.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys!  and great job stoners! I'm think'n about putting together another amd x4 or x6 next week.. I don't know time will tell. I really want to replace my q9550 with a i7 2600k for my main rig.. but I'll probably just build that x4 or x6 to hold me off until the new boards are ready and i have all my funds.. hehehe

 Oh yea twilyth every time there is an update it shows the new milestones that are reached for the day. So, it may take someone until the last update to reach there milestone, but it will show everybody that reached a milestone even if they reached it at the first update. Hope that helps! And a big thanks for keeping up with it! You are kicking ass brotha!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You know, this is starting to piss me off.  I know those 2 weren't there when I checked.  And this is the second time it's happened.  I have a feeling that the milestones calculations must come near the end of the update run - in which case I'm going to have to wait until at least a half hour after I see the new timestamp for the data.
> 
> I did start doing the milestones before I saw the new timestamp but I almost always wait until afterwards before I post.  I'm going to have to keep an eye on this for the next week or so.
> 
> ...



Absolutely amazing Mindweaver
King Wookie is almost a millionaire

Way to go stoners

I see Metalracer got some Pie today - it has been a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

With stones like mindweavers, that's what really puts a smile to your face as the team captain.  The dedication and efforts are 2nd to none.  Truly an honor for him to be part of this team.   

Having said that, the rest don't fall behind, great job stoners!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2011)

Well said captain!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Absolutely amazing Mindweaver


Thanks Bro! 


Chicken Patty said:


> With stones like mindweavers, that's what really puts a smile to your face as the team captain.  The dedication and efforts are 2nd to none.  Truly an honor for him to be part of this team.
> 
> Having said that, the rest don't fall behind, great job stoners!



Thanks Captain! Our team has grown into something I'm very proud to be apart of! Hopefully we keep getting stronger!   And with your great leader ship we will!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain! Our team has grown into something I'm very proud to be apart of! Hopefully we keep getting stronger!   And with your great leader ship we will!



I'm sure we will, sooner or later.  We might not have the fire power others have but we are very close together and that's what matters.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 16, 2011)

And we also are continually increasing our computing power. Good job all!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)

Lotsa milestones today and a big one for dusty - Yeahhhhh!!! 

_Milestones for Feb. 16, 2011_ 
dustyshiv passes _7,500,000_   
A Cheese Danish passes _200,000_ 
dank1983man420 passes _650,000_  
TheGrapist passes _9,000_
adrianx26 passes _5,000_
15th Warlock passes _2,000_


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job dusty and all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW   

Great job dusty, you've done an amazing job!


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thnx Guys!! I needed tht!!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice work dusty


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 17, 2011)

7.5 mill Great job dusty


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 17, 2011)

Kickass job Dusty!  And great job to the rest of the Stoners!


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 17, 2011)

Woot! I'm on the list today!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Woot! I'm on the list today!



trust me Jellyrole, your on some list everyday


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 17, 2011)

You can't even begin to imagine!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Good job jellyrole, keep it up brotha!


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 17, 2011)

How do you obtain the WCG Cruncher badge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> How do you obtain the WCG Cruncher badge?



User CP > Options > Under Misc.  Enter your WCG name exactly to how it is on WCG.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)

_Milestones for Feb. 17th, 2011_ 
BraveSoul passes _300,000_ 
brandonwh64 passes _60,000_
jellyrole passes _250,000_ 
TheGrapist passes _10,000_
adrianx26 passes _6,000_
15th Warlock passes _3,000_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice list of stones, great job fellas.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats stoners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *brandonwh64 passes 60,000*



YES! the x58 dual core is chuggin along doing 1K a day but im bout to offer up a trade for a I7 920 if anyone has an extra 920 they would like to part with


----------



## MRCL (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> User CP > Options > Under Misc.  Enter your WCG name exactly to how it is on WCG.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/Capture310.jpg



By the way, whats with the stars on the badge; to what numbers are they bound?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

MRCL said:


> By the way, whats with the stars on the badge; to what numbers are they bound?



I'm not sure but I need to know for one of the FAQ's I'm working on.  I think it's a weekly average but I can't remember what ppd is associated with each set of stars.
====================================

Big milestones for MStenholm & Sadasius - yeaaahhhhh!!! 

_Milestones for Feb. 18th, 2011_
MStenholm passes _1,800,000_   
Sadasius passes _1,300,000_    
Black Panther passes _300,000_
Pembo passes _350,000_ 
adrianx26 passes _7,000_
15th Warlock passes _4,000_


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice job crunchers (and nice stones)


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice job MStenholm and all! 
Also congrats to MStenholm on his first piece of pie!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2011)

MStenholm has gotten slices of the Pie before, is nice to see him listed again however


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

MRCL said:


> By the way, whats with the stars on the badge; to what numbers are they bound?



Here you go, based of the Free DC 7 day average:

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 12,000 or greater




twilyth said:


> I'm not sure but I need to know for one of the FAQ's I'm working on.  I think it's a weekly average but I can't remember what ppd is associated with each set of stars.
> ====================================
> 
> Big milestones for MStenholm & Sadasius - yeaaahhhhh!!!
> ...




Great job stoners.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

In order to get the badge, doesn't the member have to be at 100,000 first?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> MStenholm has gotten slices of the Pie before, is nice to see him listed again however



Excellent CP. Thanks.  I'm making slow progress on the FAQ's, but I will eventually have a decent list to post.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2011)

yep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> In order to get the badge, doesn't the member have to be at 100,000 first?



Yes they do.  They also must be active.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2011)

wow I was a bit late to this part
2011-02-14 	freaksavior 	1,800,000


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> wow I was a bit late to this part
> 2011-02-14 	freaksavior 	1,800,000



Excellent milestone there FS.  Big props!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Excellent milestone there FS.  Big props!



+++++11111

Awesome milestone FS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> wow I was a bit late to this part
> 2011-02-14 	freaksavior 	1,800,000



Keep up the great work brotha!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Excellent CP. Thanks.  I'm making slow progress on the FAQ's, but I will eventually have a decent list to post.



One thing maybe you can add to the FAQ's is the ability to show your rigs in BOINC. It is neat to be able to click on a user and see what they have crunching. You are probably aware on how to do this Twilyth, but just in case, go to WCG and go to "My Profile" and then towards the bottom is a box you can check to "Show Hosts".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Very good idea hammer.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> One thing maybe you can add to the FAQ's is the ability to show your rigs in BOINC. It is neat to be able to click on a user and see what they have crunching. You are probably aware on how to do this Twilyth, but just in case, go to WCG and go to "My Profile" and then towards the bottom is a box you can check to "Show Hosts":
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110219/Capture001672.jpg



It was on the list, but in a post making suggestions for the newsletter.  I'm adding again as it's own entry. 

I'm going to steal your graphic if that's ok.

EDIT - I'll erase your email - should I also erase your userid?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It was on the list, but in a post making suggestions for the newsletter.  I'm adding again as it's own entry.
> 
> I'm going to steal your graphic if that's ok.
> 
> EDIT - I'll erase your email - should I also erase your userid?



userid is okay - I don't mind
Thanks for asking!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, I obscured all of the identifying info.

You should probably delete the one you posted.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah - probably should and will


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

very nicely handled guys!  I've been trying to come up with something of my own to add, but just got way too much on my mind!  My troubles just don't end.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nicely handled guys!  I've been trying to come up with something of my own to add, but just got way too much on my mind!  My troubles just don't end.



Sorry to hear that CP.  You know we're interested if need to get anything off your chest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Sorry to hear that CP.  You know we're interested if need to get anything off your chest.



Thanks bro!    One of the reasons I love TPU!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

Tentative pie milestones - I'm going to refresh for another 20 minutes or so since there were no additions from the previous update - that's always suspicious.  Will update if I see any changes. 

edit:  no changes - this is the final list for Feb 19.

_Milestones for Feb. 19th, 2011_ 
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes *150,000*
adrianx26 passes *8,000*


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 20, 2011)

Tentative pie? You mean milestones? Anyway, nice job everyone!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 20, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Tentative pie? You mean milestones? Anyway, nice job everyone!



Thanks man.  Fixed.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2011)

Milestones for Feb. 20th, 2011 
The Haunted passes 250,000  
stinger608 passes 100,000 
garyinhere passes 850,000   
ocgmj passes 450,000  
TheGrapist passes 20,000
adrianx26 passes 10,000

Note:  don't think update is final yet.  My WCG score for the day divided by seven doesn't match my score on free-dc.  Will update as necessary.

edit:  OK, added Stinger and Gary.  These are all of the milestones for Feb. 20th.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2011)

Uhhh, nice list of stones!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Uhhh, nice list of stones!



If you were wondering about my comments, it's because sometimes on Free-dc, in the upper right corner, you will see an update time of 01:xx GMT (indicating the final update for the day), but the milestones list will not reflect stones added in the last update.

To be sure you have them all, you have to wait about an hour after the team page indicates that the final update was done.

I verified this by comparing my WCG daily score (divided by 7 of course) to my BOINC points as reported by Free-DC.

Just FYI in case you were curious.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2011)

Milestones for Feb. 21st, 2011 
15th Warlock passes 6,000


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks again bunny from hell.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, very cool. I see I finally went over the 100,000 mark!!!!!! I thought that was never going to come LOLOL


----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, very cool. I see I finally went over the 100,000 mark!!!!!! I thought that was never going to come LOLOL



Congrats man.  Sometimes we feel like an ants moving one grain of sand at a time.  But we always have to remember that ants can move mountains.

This is true no matter what your RAC happens to be.  You never feel like you're moving fast enough until one day you stop to look behind and think, 'wow, did I really do all that?'  It's a great feeling.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job! I see your shiny new badge!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2011)

Well said twilyth.
Nice job Sting


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Nice job! I see your shiny new badge!



 Holy crap!!!!!!! I didn't even see that until you mentioned it Binary

Thanks for pointing that out man


----------



## adrianx (Feb 22, 2011)

man I got 100.000 not 10.000 points....


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm late tonight.  Had some issues.  If this becomes a regular thing, and it might, I might have to go on hiatus.

Milestones for Feb. 22nd, 2011 
devonharris passed 60,000
BinaryMage passed 2,000




BinaryMage said:


> Nice job! I see your shiny new badge!


Ruh?  What badge?


adrianx said:


> man I got 100.000 not 10.000 points....


Milestones are in boinc points not WCG (WCG pts x 7 = BOINC pts).  But since you're saying you are at 10 times what FDC is reporting, IDK.  As of the last update for Feb 22, your total BOINC score is 17,228.


----------



## adrianx (Feb 23, 2011)

this is my points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

adrianx said:


> this is my points



So for BOINC you have 17,016 points.  The WCG points which is what you linked above is 7 times your BOINC points, or vice versa.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2011)

adrianx said:


> this is my points





Chicken Patty said:


> So for BOINC you have 17,016 points.  The WCG points which is what you linked above is 7 times your BOINC points, or vice versa.



Sorry adrianx, I wasn't doing too well last night. Like CP said, boinc pts times 7 = WCG points - this is exactly the opposite of what I said and is correct.

It can be a little frustrating because the WCG points get racked up so quickly while boinc points seem to take forever.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Ruh?  What badge?




stinger608's "WCG Cruncher" badge at the bottom left of his posts.  
Thanks for milestones, by the way.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> stinger608's "WCG Cruncher" badge at the bottom left of his posts.
> Thanks for milestones, by the way.



Hell yea!!!!! It looks awesome too


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

Big milestone for 4x4 and special mention for toast who is nearly at the 1M mark.  But props to all you stoners.  Way to go!!! 

Milestones for Feb. 23rd, 2011 
anthony whittle passes 350,000  
4x4n_TPU passes 1,500,000   
toast2004 passes 900,000   
Rado D passes 3,000
BinaryMage passes 3,000
adrianx26 passes 20,000
sy5tem passes 500


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Kudos to sy5tem who is new.  Glad to have you!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 24, 2011)

Just chuggin away here at TPU 

Miss all the firepower I used to have. I was running 6 i7's at one time over at XS, just can't afford the electricity any more.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice! I don't even have *1* i7.  
Congrats on 1.5 million!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, now it makes more sense to go with sandy bridge. More output at a little more than half the power usage. I was averaging well over 20k a day and still rarely got a slice of pie. 

Almost 10 million points total there, but I wanted to start over when I joined TPU. I still crunch for XS from time to time, but I like it here too.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

Great job stoners

We are glad you are a part of our team 4x4


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Well, now it makes more sense to go with sandy bridge. More output at a little more than half the power usage. I was averaging well over 20k a day and still rarely got a slice of pie.
> 
> Almost 10 million points total there, but I wanted to start over when I joined TPU. I still crunch for XS from time to time, but I like it here too.



That is awesome 4x4n! And keep in mind, your not going to find a better bunch of characters than here on TPU We always love to have fun, give each other some crap, and get the numbers and units done


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Definitely agreed.  Team TPU just gets better and better!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep your right Binary! And we always try to have fun as well!!! 

shit, I just noticed that my Cruncher badge has two stars above it!!! That is fricking cool


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice! It is definitely a cool looking badge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

Great stones fellas.

4x4, amazing job dude


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Just chuggin away here at TPU
> 
> Miss all the firepower I used to have. I was running 6 i7's at one time over at XS, just can't afford the electricity any more.



When I first joined the crunching team in 5/20/09, I noticed 4x4n getting a lot of Pie as did Mindweaver, bogmali, MetalRacer and CP (and other notable TPU members) (and of course RAMMIE):
 Have you got pie today?.

They are still crunching away today after almost two years
Now that is one heck of a Milestone


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> When I first joined the crunching team in 5/20/09, I noticed 4x4n getting a lot of Pie as did Mindweaver, bogmali, MetalRacer and CP (and other notable TPU members) (and of course RAMMIE):
> Have you got pie today?.
> 
> They are still crunching away today after almost two years
> Now that is one heck of a Milestone



excellent point.  It's too bad there isn't an easy way to see when someone has an anniversary.  Maybe as a team we could suggest that to Boinc stats and/or free-dc.  That's an even more important milestone than points in my opinion and it would be nice to recognize that.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Great idea, twilyth! 
I also was thinking that maybe we could do some sort of annual awards thing, for most improved, team champion, etc...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

HammerON said:


> When I first joined the crunching team in 5/20/09, I noticed 4x4n getting a lot of Pie as did Mindweaver, bogmali, MetalRacer and CP (and other notable TPU members) (and of course RAMMIE):
> Have you got pie today?.
> 
> They are still crunching away today after almost two years
> Now that is one heck of a Milestone



  



BinaryMage said:


> Great idea, twilyth!
> I also was thinking that maybe we could do some sort of annual awards thing, for most improved, team champion, etc...


want to elaborate on this a bit?  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> want to elaborate on this a bit?  Sounds very interesting.



The general idea was that, at the end of each year, or at each team anniversary, or some other date, we could give out virtual awards to team members. We could give awards to new team members and some of the longest-participating team members, awards for improvement, awards for top credit, awards for percent increase, and maybe a few others. I hadn't fully formulated the idea yet, just thought I'd share what I'd thought of so far.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 25, 2011)

*Final Milestones for February 24th, 2011*

mjkmike passed 3,000,000 
T-Bob passes 1,900,000 
dank1983man420 passes 700,000 
TheGrapist passes 25,000
Rado D passes 4,000
adrianx26 passes 25,000
sy5tem passed 1,000

WOW mjkmike!!! 
Way to go T-Bob and dankman and nice job TheGrapist,Rado D, sy5tem and adrianx26! 

EDIT: Added mjkmike and sy5tem. Final.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to see Tentative at the top.

sy5tem passed 1,000

mjkmike passed 3,000,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2011)

Keep those great stones coming fellas, great job!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 26, 2011)

*Today's Milestones*

twuersch passes 950,000 
adrianx26 passes 30,000  

Nice job both of you! 
Almost one million twuersch!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 27, 2011)

mini milestone for me-----*280,000*


----------



## twilyth (Feb 27, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> mini milestone for me-----*280,000*



Go for it Big T!  Yeaaaaaa!

Doesn't look like Binary is around and it's late so I guess I'll pick up the slack.

_Milestones for Feb. 26th, 2011_ 
mosheen passes 750,000  
brandonwh64 passes 70,000
f22a4bandit passes 150,000 
TheGrapist passes 30,000
BinaryMage passes 4,000


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> mini milestone for me-----*280,000*



Snapshot, I don't think I would call that a "mini milestone" man!!! That is frigging awesome bro


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 27, 2011)

Been a while since I've scouted out the team page!

Keep up the great work, everyone! Every bit helps.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool, got the 16 core system up and running.............Finally LOL. Running Windows Server 2008 R2 with Boinc going strong showing "16 tasks running."

God I need a 4xfan controller!!!!!!! This thing is God awful noisy!!! I need help here fellow crunchers LOL. Pleaaaaaaaaaaase help me quiet these cpu fans down


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, got the 16 core system up and running.............Finally LOL. Running Windows Server 2008 R2 with Boinc going strong showing "16 tasks running."
> 
> God I need a 4xfan controller!!!!!!! This thing is God awful noisy!!! I need help here fellow crunchers LOL. Pleaaaaaaaaaaase help me quiet these cpu fans down



you already tried to run them on 7 volt opposed to the full 12?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)

Milestones for Feb. 27th, 2011 
Bursar123 passes 450,000  
sy5tem passes 2,000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Cool, got the 16 core system up and running.............Finally LOL. Running Windows Server 2008 R2 with Boinc going strong showing "16 tasks running."
> 
> God I need a 4xfan controller!!!!!!! This thing is God awful noisy!!! I need help here fellow crunchers LOL. Pleaaaaaaaaaaase help me quiet these cpu fans down



16 core? what system is that?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> 16 core? what system is that?



4 x Quad core opteron system running a Tyan Thunder S4985 motherboard.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> 4 x Quad core opteron system running a Tyan Thunder S4985 motherboard.



OH! the one you got from CDwall! let me know how much PPD you get with that beast cause i came close to buying it but the wife pulled the reigns back


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm *so* sorry for missing pie and milestones these last two days, guys. All of my passwords are stored on LastPass and randomly generated, and I was away from my home computer and forgot to write down my password, so I was unable to access my account.  Honestly, I'm not sure I'm the best person to do these, I'm just not reliable enough. Again, sorry. Thank you twilyth for covering for me! You rock!
 (posted this on both pie and milestones threads)


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I'm *so* sorry for missing pie and milestones these last two days, guys. All of my passwords are stored on LastPass and randomly generated, and I was away from my home computer and forgot to write down my password, so I was unable to access my account.  Honestly, I'm not sure I'm the best person to do these, I'm just not reliable enough. Again, sorry. Thank you twilyth for covering for me! You rock!
> (posted this on both pie and milestones threads)



Well, it's up to you.  You could always change the password to something you'll remember - it's not like those accounts are prime hacker targets (just sayin' ).  I use Lastpass too so I know what you're saying.  Let me know - pm me if you prefer. 

Right now it looks like there's been no update on Free-DC since 12:49 GMT.  Another WCG XML issue no doubt.  So we can't really do anything until that is resolved anyway.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'll change it or just remember to write it down next time.  
Whatever is cool with me, just be aware that I may not be able to do them every day.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 1, 2011)

Milestones for Feb. 28th, 2011 
FordGT90Concept passes 1,900,000   
sy5tem passes 3,000


----------



## twilyth (Mar 2, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 1st, 2011 
p_o_s_pc passes 1,900,000   
MRCLTPU passes 500,000 
TheGrapist passes 40,000
sy5tem passes 4,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job stoners

Almost to two million p_o_s_pc


----------



## twilyth (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll add any updates in a couple hours when they are available.  I think I'll try this approach from now on.

Milestones for Mar. 2nd, 2011 
dank1983man420 passes 750,000  
ocgmj passes 500,000  
devonharris passes 70,000 
sy5tem passes 5,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Nice to see them earlier in the day. Good job all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, since no one has done it yet, I'll go ahead and do today's milestones.
*Milestones for March 3rd, 2011​*Silkstone passes 250,000 
ThePutzer passes 150,000 
adrianx26 passes 40,000 
sy5tem passes 6,000


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea me!  

Milestones for Mar. 4th, 2011 
twilyth passes 5,500,000
Trigger911 passes 800,000  
brandonwh64 passes 80,000
jellyrole passes 300,000
TheGrapist passes 50,000
BinaryMage passes 5,000
sy5tem passes 7,000
SvB4EvA passes 200


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2011)

im going to hit 300k total sometime b4 i wake up tomorrow


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im going to hit 300k total sometime b4 i wake up tomorrow


I'll be sure to look for your milestone tomorrow night.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yea me!
> 
> Milestones for Mar. 4th, 2011
> twilyth passes 5,500,000
> ...



Congrats Twilyth
Great job to all of the stoners


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow Twilyth!!!!! 5.5 million!!! Dude, that is awesome

Hell of a bunch of stoners tonight! Awesome job everyone. This is soooooo great!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice job! That's the most milestones we've had in awhile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep up the great work fellas.

Congrats on the huge stone Twilyth!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2011)

We have to have a party for MW at 10M - Woo-hoo!!

Milestones for Mar. 4th, 2011 
Mindweaver passes 9,500,000    
AlienIsGOD passes 300,000  
BazookaJoe passes 550,000


----------



## KieX (Mar 6, 2011)

Good work stoners 

Mindweaver's next milestone will be epic!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work Mind, God, and joe.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 6, 2011)

Woot !!  300K


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll try and push stronger to get 10m!  Power outages has got my rigs all over the place. I picked up a few more UPS's. Also, one of the generators is toast..


----------



## twilyth (Mar 7, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 6th, 2011 
3xploit passes 1,900,000   
KieX passes 3,500,000   
BinaryMage passes 6,000
sy5tem passes 8,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job KieX and 3xploit!


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2011)

WTF


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bow said:


> WTF



???? What is the problem Bow?

Edit: Oh yea, and love your Pink Floyd sig man!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 8, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 7th, 2011 
hat_tpu passes 600,000  
brandonwh64 passes 90,000
Pembo passes 400,000 
TheGrapist passes 60,000
devonharris passes 80,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

Great job to all stoners.

Pembo is moving along very nicely! Keep up the great work dude.


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 9, 2011)

A big one for Niko and King Wookie - Yeaaaa!!!

Milestones for Mar. 8th, 2011 
King Wookie passes 1,000,000    
Niko084 passes 4,500,000   
Radical_Edward passes 450,000  
dank1983man420 passes 800,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2011)

Some nice stones listed there

Good job all


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 9, 2011)

Indeed. Nice job King Wookie, 1 million is a big deal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job stoners but especially to Niko for the huge 4.5 million stone.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 9th, 2011 
Supreme0verlord passes 1,600,000   
The Haunted passes 300,000 
BinaryMage passes 7,000
adrianx26 passes 50,000


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll go ahead and do today's milestones, since people seem to be having trouble with Free-DC and I can load it, so here you go.

*Milestones for 10 March 2011*
HammerON passes 5,500,000    

Only one, but it's a biggie. Way to go HammerON!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2011)

Go Hammer!!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys​


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 11th, 2011 
ocgmj passes 550,000  
TheGrapist passes 70,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job HammerON!  

Great job to all the stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice one Paulie!!!

Milestones for Mar. 12th, 2011 
paulieg passes 3,500,000   
devonharris passes 90,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2011)

He's been quiet recently, but look at Paul go.  Great job Paulie boy, keep it up dude.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 13, 2011)

Indeed. 3.5 million is a big contribution. Way to go Paulieg!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 14, 2011)

A very big one for Metal.  Congratulations dude!!!  

Milestones for Mar. 13th, 2011 
MetalRacer passes 7,500,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2011)

Way to go Metal


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2011)

great job metal


----------



## Bow (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2011)

metal


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok the crunching rig will be down on thursday or friday, the board i have is only stable at 3.2ghz and below for some reason. Im changing out to a Asus P6T X58 board that has been a proven clocker (had previous owners I7 930 @ 4.2ghz 1.28V).

Also the person i sold the E5502 messaged me said it wouldn't post on two motherboards so its on it way back to me for further testing and if it works then i will discuss it with the buyer but according on how it goes, i will probably sell the E5502/EVGA X58 SLI LE/3x1GB RAM for a combo price


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 14th, 2011 
4x4n_TPU passes 1,600,000   
Delta6326 passes 200,000  
toast2004 passes 950,000   
BowHunt3r passes 400,000  
dank1983man420 passes 850,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Great stones fellas!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

I should be passing 100,000 today some time i suspect


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep it up bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

99949.57 Bionc ATM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! count down to 100K


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2011)

Great work brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Great work brandon.



When you pass 100K, do you get the badge?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> When you pass 100K, do you get the badge?



yes you do, just go to CP and enable it after 100K.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2011)

Brandon. Feels like I'm waiting on a new year


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2011)

how long does it take to update!!! DAMNIT!


----------



## Bow (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 16, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 15th, 2011 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,200,000   
twuersch passes 1,000,000    
Munki_TPU passes 350,000  
brandonwh64 passes 100,000 
TheGrapist passes 80,000
adrianx26 passes 60,000


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool, Brandon made it to the 100,000 mark!!!!!!!! Way to go brother!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

another member to the millionaires club and Brandon gets his badge.   Way to go guys!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

YES!!!! FINALLY!!!

when my new ASUS P6T gets here i will be OCing the piss out of this 920 to get more points, also going to be installing windows 7 with the 64 bit bionc for more points.

right now my client says i put out 1800 a day and from what i was reading on the PPD calculator i should be getting like 3K stock atleast. something is wrong? i have the client at 100% load


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 16, 2011)

@ Brandonwh64, it takes awhile for the client to get its avg to the PPD values.  2 weeks ago my avg was around 600 now its sitting at 1159.  Steady runtime will bring client avgs to around PPD calculator avgs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

My 920 @3.8GHz put out 4500-5000 PPD.  Just for your reference Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> My 920 @3.8GHz put out 4500-5000 PPD.  Just for your reference Brandon.



Is there a special setting i have to set to get it to run that much PPD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

I just overclocked it and that's it   it was a dedicated cruncher though, meaning I never used it.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Also, if you're running a dedicated cruncher, running Linux instead of Windows should give you a PPD boost, as Windows uses more system resources.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea team!!!

Milestones for Mar. 16th, 2011 
TechPowerUp! passes 170,000,000   
jellyrole passes 350,000  
Rado D passes 5,000
ThePutzer passes 200,000 
BinaryMage passes 8,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice job team

Congrats to all of today's stoners


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go team TPU! Almost 200 million!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 17th, 2011 
Pembo passes 450,000  
devonharris passes 100,000 
rheged passes 3,000
Rado D passes 6,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice job devonharris and Pembo! 
Now you get a badge, devon. 

EDIT: Way to go rheged and Rado D also! (Posted this before milestones were final)


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2011)

Note - last pie and milestones posts were premature - both are fixed.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 19, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 2,500,000*
Sadasius passes 1,400,000
*Bursar123 passes 500,000*


*Milestones Yesterday*
Pembo passed 450,000
devonharris passed 100,000
Rado D passed 6,000
rheged passed 3,000

-----------------------------------
Congrats to all the great stonez! Excellent milestone from our superb captain CP!


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Mar 19, 2011)

Gratz CP.  And woo halfway to 1 million


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

Way to go CP! Thanks for being such a great team captain and cruncher!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

2.5 million for the Captain

Congrats Sadasius and Bursar


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh hell yea CP!!!!!!! Way to "get er done" bro!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 19, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Chicken Patty passes 2,500,000*
> Sadasius passes 1,400,000
> *Bursar123 passes 500,000*


We missed M's milestone

MStenholm passed 1,900,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job MStenholm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys    Here's to another 2.5 Million   


Congrats to the rest of the stoners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2011)

Finally after much determination! i found stable 4ghz for my I7 920  alittle more voltage that im comfortable with but it will do. Installing windows 7 x64 as we speak


----------



## twilyth (Mar 20, 2011)

Big milestones for Greasemonkey and freaksavior!! Congratulations gentlemen. 

Milestones for Mar. 19th, 2011 
freaksavior passes 1,900,000    
GREASEMONKEY passes 7,500,000    
BinaryMage passes 9,000


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome work guys


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just noticed that I have passed the 150,000 mark


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok friday it crunched all day no issues and we left for the weekend and got back this morning. now the PC was off and the power light on the case was blinking which from what i have read is that it either went into standby mode or sleep. i turned it back on and set the highest power setting in windows so that wont happen again but now it wont crunch? it shows the projects and the time but there is no count down and the CPU usage stays at zero. i restarted and such and checked my date and time which are correct.

WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2011)

Look under the "Message" tab under the Advance view and see what it states.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Look under the "Message" tab under the Advance view and see what it states.



i actually restarted twice and it started crunching again as has been crunching since after my post.

hey hammer i herd you need a X58 board?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2011)

was having probs with my 1055 main rig after a quick kleen.  just gamed on it and let the other rigs work.  Forgot to report the work some days.It will happen again.

ps: this was for my showing in pie. I only get at best 19k.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 21, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 20th, 2011 
stinger608 passes 150,000  
arrakis9 passes 400,000   
Broom2455 passes 200,000 
TheGrapist passes 90,000
dank1983man420 passes 900,000   
Rado D passes 7,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> i actually restarted twice and it started crunching again as has been crunching since after my post.
> 
> hey hammer i herd you need a X58 board?



Got a X58 ASRock for a pretty good deal
Thanks though.

Congrats to all the stoners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

I woke up this morning to my cruncher restarted again with windows unexpected error stop code D1  i increase the voltage AGAIN. this chip is taking alot of voltage, reminds me of a C0/C1 chip

Right now its at

CPU 1.35V
Dram 1.65V
QPI 1.4V
Vtt 1.3V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2011)

Seems about right for some i7's.  Newer. batches sometimes need more than that.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I woke up this morning to my cruncher restarted again with windows unexpected error stop code D1  i increase the voltage AGAIN. this chip is taking alot of voltage, reminds me of a C0/C1 chip
> 
> Right now its at
> 
> ...



Often chips slightly degrade (require higher voltage to run at the same clock speeds) over time. That could be what you're experiencing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Often chips slightly degrade (require higher voltage to run at the same clock speeds) over time. That could be what you're experiencing.



Yea i dont know much about its previous history but i hope its stable at this voltage. i set it at 1.35 this morning after waking up to a BSOD


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, the best of luck to you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, the best of luck to you.



its running around 80 deg full load 24/7


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Big milestones for Greasemonkey and freaksavior!! Congratulations gentlemen.
> 
> Milestones for Mar. 19th, 2011
> freaksavior passes 1,900,000
> ...



woot woot 

2mil coming up soon!!

Not sure if this is the right place but can you setup a gpu to run wcg? my 5850 just sits there idle 99% of the time.  pm me with details if possible.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea i dont know much about its previous history but i hope its stable at this voltage. i set it at 1.35 this morning after waking up to a BSOD



I had it setup @ 3.8Ghz with 1.275.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I had it setup @ 3.8Ghz with 1.275.



I tried 3.8Ghz but it isnt stable unless 1.31V


----------



## bogmali (Mar 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I tried 3.8Ghz but it isnt stable unless 1.31V



It could also be the board, I see that you are using a Rampage II Gene. I had that chip in three different gigabyte boards, X58A-UD3R, X58-UD5, and X58A-UD7. With the exception of the UD3R, all were below 1.265v @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## twilyth (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice one Oily!!!  Congratulations. 

Milestones for Mar. 21st, 2011  
Oily_17 passes 1,900,000   
FIH The Don passes 350,000 
garyinhere passes 900,000   
ocgmj passes 600,000


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I tried 3.8Ghz but it isnt stable unless 1.31V



Try messing with other voltages. I have found that if you change some voltages on the RII Gene besides the CPU you can get the Vcore lowers. its all trial and error from what i found.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats to all of the stoners! We're doing an awesome job; let's keep up the great work!

I'm trying my best to save up to finally build my i7 rig. That dang processor has been sitting on my shelf since the beginning of January!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2011)

bogmali said:


> It could also be the board, I see that you are using a Rampage II Gene. I had that chip in three different gigabyte boards, X58A-UD3R, X58-UD5, and X58A-UD7. With the exception of the UD3R, all were below 1.265v @ 3.8Ghz



I have it on a Asus P6T, the R2G is in my main rig with a I7 920 that will do 4Ghz 1.27V


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 22nd, 2011 
cheesy999 passes 20,000
BinaryMage passes 10,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to the stoners, nice to see you up there binary.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2011)

great job. Crunch on and Crunch Harder.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats cheesy and thanks CP. My Core 2 Duo trundles along slowly, but ants can eventually move mountains...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Congrats cheesy and thanks CP. My Core 2 Duo trundles along slowly, but ants can eventually move mountains...



You damn right about that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow since i upped it to 4ghz, its really hauling! already at 115K
also earned another silver badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome bro, keep up the great work.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow since i upped it to 4ghz, its really hauling! already at 115K
> also earned another silver badge



Dang Brandon, at that rate you will be passing me in damn week bro


----------



## twilyth (Mar 24, 2011)

Big props to MJK on his milestone today!  

Milestones for Mar. 23rd, 2011 
hertz9753 passes 1,000
mjkmike passes 3,500,000


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2011)

@Mike and all of the other high end crunchers:

Wow, you guys and gals are such an inspiration to all of us crunchers that have begun recently! 

Your all the backbone to this awesome crunching team, and if it were not for all of the great high end crunchers, we would not be the team we are!!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @Mike and all of the other high end crunchers:
> 
> Wow, you guys and gals are such an inspiration to all of us crunchers that have begun recently!
> 
> Your all the backbone to this awesome crunching team, and if it were not for all of the great high end crunchers, we would not be the team we are!!!!



Wholeheartedly agreed. The majority of the credit on our team is generated by a minority of the people, which, whether it is a good thing or not, means that we have some incredibly dedicated crunchers working with us. My gratitude to you all!


----------



## KieX (Mar 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> *snip*
> Your all the backbone to this awesome crunching team, and if it were not for all of the great high end crunchers, we would not be the team we are!!!!





BinaryMage said:


> Wholeheartedly agreed. The majority of the credit on our team is generated by a minority of the people, which, whether it is a good thing or not, means that we have some incredibly dedicated crunchers working with us.*snip*



I honestly believe the opposite is also true. Sure pie-monsters™ put out a lot of work, but the real backbone is everyone who takes part in our team's WCG effort. Dedication too.. that's not limited to the big guns either and why I love checking this Milestones thread.

So here's to those who don't eat pie but give it everything day in, day out. And for all those new faces who make this subforum/team the nicest place to be


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Dang Brandon, at that rate you will be passing me in damn week bro



Well ive noticed that my i7 cruncher has been BSODing about once a day cause at the end of the day when i remote in to check status, it shows "windows has encountered a serious error" and it shows the stop code D1 every time but since bionc starts with windows it just continues crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Mike!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2011)

120K and growing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks and great work brandonwh64.  Just like KieX  I will always think that the average user that puts time to crunch are the ones I'd like to thank.


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2011)

up to 322K and an almost 1100 PPD avg on just the Q9450 @ stock for the warmer weather.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> up to 322K and an almost 1100 PPD avg on just the Q9450 @ stock for the warmer weather.



Consistency pays off my friend.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

HUGE, HUGE milestone for MW.        

Milestones for Mar. 24th, 2011 
Mindweaver passes 10,000,000     
mosheen passes 800,000
hertz9753 passes 5,000
Rado D passes 8,000
adrianx26 passes 70,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Dammit MW!   I don't know what to say to you anymore.  Just keep it up and team TPU wouldn't be what it is now without you!!    


Congrats to all other stoners.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW mindweaver! Thank you so much for being our current top cruncher, a great forums contributor, and an all-around awesome person! Our team wouldn't be what it is without you.


----------



## KieX (Mar 25, 2011)

*Epic!*


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> *Epic!*



+++++++++++++11111111111111111111111111

That is soooooo Awesome Mind!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit MW!   I don't know what to say to you anymore.  Just keep it up and team TPU wouldn't be what it is now without you!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all other stoners.



Thanks Brotha!!!   I'm just glad to be apart of this great team! 



BinaryMage said:


> WOW mindweaver! Thank you so much for being our current top cruncher, a great forums contributor, and an all-around awesome person! Our team wouldn't be what it is without you.



thanks brotha!!  



KieX said:


> *Epic!*



Thanks brotha!!!  


stinger608 said:


> +++++++++++++11111111111111111111111111
> 
> That is soooooo Awesome Mind!!!



Thanks brotha!!  


@TPU
Great job pie eaters and the team!!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive mw


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

@ MW

...and we are glad you are a part of this team too!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2011)

Great job MW.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow is all I can say Mindweaver. Thank you for your effort in helping this great cause


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!  here's to 10 more!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey chickenP! check out the new SIG!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, me likey!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 25th, 2011  
hertz9753 passes 10,000
MStenholm passes 2,000,000   
dhoshaw passes 2,500,000   
Pembo passes 500,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice milestones everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 26, 2011)

Big time stones.  Way to go.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Some very nice stones tonight, great job to all!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 26, 2011)

Kickass stones! great job all!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2011)

Our newest member Domestic_Ginger gets his/her first milestone today - congratulations!

Milestones for Mar. 26th, 2011  
hertz9753 passes 20,000
TheGrapist passes 100,000 
Domestic_Ginger passes 100


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Our newest member Domestic_Ginger gets his/her first milestone today - congratulations!
> 
> Milestones for Mar. 26th, 2011
> hertz9753 passes 20,000
> ...



Where do you get your stats from?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 27, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Where do you get your stats from?



From here I think -

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

Domesticginger gets the first 100 points.   Keep it up, you'll be hitting some big stones in no time.


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 27, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Where do you get your stats from?



like oily said from the free-dc team page


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2011)

130K for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazing work bro!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done Oily, 4x4 and Buck 

Milestones for Mar. 27th, 2011  
Oily_17 passes 2,000,000   
4x4n_TPU passes 1,700,000   
Buck_Nasty passes 1,200,000   
hertz9753 passes 25,000
Domestic_Ginger passes 200
neoreif passes 250,000


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

Some nice stones there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

Great job to all stoners!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.grandprofile.com/Myspace_Comments/Congratulations_Comments/images/Good-Job-2.gif



i love that picture... very heartwarming,thanks!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Great milestones everyone! And nice new sig twilyth!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 28th, 2011  
hertz9753 passes 40,000
dank1983man420 passes 950,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job hertz and dankman! Almost a million there, way to go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job stoners!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2011)

140K+ damn this thing flys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

i7 POWAH!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 30, 2011)

Milestones for Mar. 29th, 2011  
The Haunted passes 350,000  
hertz9753 passes 50,000
adrianx26 passes 80,000
Domestic_Ginger passes 500


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice job everyone!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2011)

150K for me today! im picking up speed


----------



## Bow (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2011)

A big one for MSGCLB!!! 6M!!!  Congrats also to OCGMJ and Brandon!

Milestones for Mar. 30th, 2011  
msgclb passes 6,000,000    
hertz9753 passes 60,000
ChewyBrownSuga passes 6,000
brandonwh64 passes 150,000 
ocgmj passes 650,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice job milestoners! 
And, one big 'stone for TPU (BOINC points):
techPowerUp World Community Grid Team 175,000,000 

(Free-DC doesn't seem to have counted this, but I think it's important enough)


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Nice job milestoners!
> And, one big 'stone for TPU (BOINC points):
> techPowerUp World Community Grid Team 175,000,000
> 
> (Free-DC doesn't seem to have counted this, but I think it's important enough)



*That is fantastic!!!!!!!!!* Congrats to everyone on the WCG Team with your hard work and dedication to crunching.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

Some big milestones today for Bogmali, KieX and Toast.

Milestones for Mar. 31st, 2011  
bogmali passes 5,500,000     
KieX passes 4,000,000     
toast2004 passes 1,000,000    
Azma666 passes 350,000  
hertz9753 passes 70,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome 'stones! Big kudos to bogmali, KieX, and toast, and nice job Azma and hertz also. You guys rock!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job stoners!  

Kickass job msgclb!  6mil kicks a lot of ass!  

Kickass job KieX!  

kickass job bogmali!  WCG and Folding Power House!  

Kickass job toast2004!  That 1st million is an awesome stone to reach!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

All my points are going to CP until he gets his INTERNETS!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> All my points are going to CP until he gets his INTERNETS!!!



With all the kind crunchers here at TPU the finacial basis for CP's internet should be in place real soon.  Nice gesture brandon non the less


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> With all the kind crunchers here at TPU the finacial basis for CP's internet should be in place real soon.  Nice gesture brandon non the less



I also donated as well but i thought i would pickup some of his slack and put some numbers on the board for him. im getting like 4-5K a day so that will help him alittle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

That's actually going to raise my output LOL.  I can't thank you guys enough, I'm still in shock!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 1, 2011)

Keep up all of the great work everyone! I'll be hitting 200k soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job f22


----------



## toastem2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

Man that million sure feels good! Didn't take nearly as long as expected. Now that i met my personal goal, i'm gonna be turning the i7 i have access to over to ClimatePrediction.net  My AMD's will continue on the good work for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2011)

toastem2004 said:


> Man that million sure feels good! Didn't take nearly as long as expected. Now that i met my personal goal, i'm gonna be turning the i7 i have access to over to ClimatePrediction.net  My AMD's will continue on the good work for the foreseeable future.



Welcome to the millionaire's club. Once you've joined you can never leave


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to Buck and all the folders for helping out

Milestones for April 1st, 2011 
Buck_Nasty passes 1,300,000   
hertz9753 passes 90,000
Radical_Edward passes 500,000  
adrianx26 passes 90,000


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thanks to Buck and all the folders for helping out
> 
> Milestones for April 1st, 2011
> Buck_Nasty passes 1,300,000
> ...


Just want to say that Bogmali was the inspiration for our collaboration. Crunch on guy's!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just want to say that Bogmali was the inspiration for our collaboration. Crunch on guy's!



Thanks Cap and grats on the stones......Must be a weird feeling getting "stoned" at the WCG sub-forum huh?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 2, 2011)

Kickass job stoners! 

Nice stone Buck!  

Bogmali and Buck Thank you to both of you guys!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 3, 2011)

A big 2M  for 3xploit!  Nice one.

Milestones for April 2nd, 2011  
3xploit passes 2,000,000   
MRCLTPU passes 550,000  
hertz9753 passes 100,000 
Domestic_Ginger passes 1,000


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 3, 2011)

Great job all and a real Great stone for 3xploit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Great job all and a real Great stone for 3xploit.



Great job stoners! 

Great job 3xploit!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 4, 2011)

Milestones for April 3rd, 2011  
dank1983man420 passes 1,000,000   
Rado D passes 9,000
adrianx26 passes 100,000


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Millionaire club dank1983man420


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 4, 2011)

The big mill for dank1983man420.


----------



## Bow (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones for April 3rd, 2011
> dank1983man420 passes 1,000,000
> Rado D passes 9,000
> adrianx26 passes 100,000





HammerON said:


> Welcome to the Millionaire club dank1983man420





mjkmike said:


> The big mill for dank1983man420.




Thanks everyone!!  I think this calls for a nice smoke or two


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats dankman! And congrats on your badge adrianx!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2011)

Milestones for April 4th, 2011  
Pembo passes 550,000  
A31Chris passes 100


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2011)

Kickass job stoners!!! 

Welcome to the millionaire's club! dank1983man420!!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2011)

Milestones for April 5th, 2011  
twilyth passes 6,000,000
twuersch passes 1,100,000   
ChewyBrownSuga passes 7,000
Trigger911 passes 850,000   
f22a4bandit passes 200,000


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2011)

twilyth passes 6,000,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Way to go! Some excellent milestones! And twilyth, give yourself the big font size too!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 6, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> twilyth passes 6,000,000





BinaryMage said:


> Way to go! Some excellent milestones! And twilyth, give yourself the big font size too!



Exactly what both Mike and Binary said bro!!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats HammerON - that's a big 'un. 

Milestones for April 6th, 2011  
HammerON passes 6,000,000    
hat_tpu passes 650,000  
BarbaricSoul passes 550,000  
Domestic_Ginger passes 2,000


----------



## KieX (Apr 7, 2011)

Gongrats stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 7, 2011)

Great job all, and keep the stones rolling.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm late.. hehehe but 

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job Twilyth!  6 million 

Kickass job HammerON!   6 million


----------



## twilyth (Apr 8, 2011)

A couple more bigguns today!!! 

Milestones for April 7th, 2011  
NF_Blake passes 3,500,000   
Niko084 passes 5,000,000    
A31Chris passes 200


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome job NF_Blake and Niko084!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job to both and keep up the great work.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> A couple more bigguns today!!!
> 
> Milestones for April 7th, 2011
> NF_Blake passes 3,500,000
> ...



There were also Milestones for Metal and Buck_Nasty:

*MetalRacer passed 8,000,000
Buck_Nasty passed 1,400,000*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> There were also Milestones for Metal and Buck_Nasty:
> 
> *MetalRacer passed 8,000,000
> Buck_Nasty passed 1,400,000*


Yeah, that hasn't happened in a while.  Not sure why it does.  Sometimes the top right of the page will show that the database has been updated and the numbers look right but then maybe one half to an hour later it really does finish and there are more mile stones.  I've never seen points or pie change though.

There's really no way around this except to rely on vigilant team members to catch the people I regrettably miss.

Thanks Hammer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2011)

Kickass job Stoners!  

Kickass job Niko084! 5 million!  

Kickass Job MetalRacer! 8 Million!  Power house! 

Kickass job Buck_Nasty! Thank you buck! Folding power house!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 9, 2011)

A big one for 4x4 and new member Nesshin sees his first milestone.

Milestones for April 8th, 2011  
4x4n_TPU passes 1,800,000   
Avarice302 passes 80,000
ThePutzer passes 250,000 
nesshin passes 1,000


----------



## twilyth (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations crunchers!

Milestones for April 9th, 2011  
FordGT90Concept passes 2,000,000   
Jizzler passes 1,900,000   
Delta6326 passes 250,000
garyinhere passes 950,000  
ocgmj passes 700,000  
Domestic_Ginger passes 3,000


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2011)

An inspiring total dusty!

Milestones for April 10th, 2011  
Supreme0verlord passes 1,700,000   
dustyshiv passes 8,000,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 12, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 12, 2011)

Milestones for April 11th, 2011  
A31Chris passes 500
nesshin passes 2,000


----------



## twilyth (Apr 13, 2011)

Milestones for April 12th, 2011  
TechPowerUp! passed 180,000,000 
FIH The Don passed 400,000  
Domestic_Ginger passed 4,000
nesshin passed 3,000


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 13, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones for April 12th, 2011
> TechPowerUp! passed 180,000,000
> FIH The Don passed 400,000
> Domestic_Ginger passed 4,000
> nesshin passed 3,000



awesome stones!
nearly half a millionaire, Don!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 13, 2011)

i've missed a few.. So i'm going to try to catch up..  

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job 4x4n_TPU!  

Kickass job Jizzler  

Kickass job FordGT90Concept  

Kickass job dustyshiv  TPU Power house! 

Kickass job Supreme0verlord


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2011)

Milestones for April 13th, 2011  
BowHunt3r passes 450,000


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job Bow.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

Milestones for April 14th, 2011 
Buck_Nasty passes 1,500,000   
xvi_tech.kyle passes 80,000
dank1983man420 passes 1,100,000   
devonharris passes 150,000 
Rado D passes 10,000
nesshin passes 4,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

Good job stoners!


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome job Buck_Nasty and dankman! Thanks for all your help! And way to go to everyone else also!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 16, 2011)

Milestones for April 15th, 2011 
nesshin passes 5,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2011)

Great job Stoners!  

Kickass Buck_Nasty!  

Kickass dank1983man420!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 17, 2011)

*Milestones for April 16th, 2011** 
4x4n_TPU passes 1,900,000   
nesshin passes 6,000*


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2011)

*Milestones for April 17th, 2011** 
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 70,000
King Wookie passes 1,100,000  
stinger608 passes 200,000 
mjkmike passes 4,000,000   
Domestic_Ginger passes 5,000
nesshin passes 7,000
*


----------



## Bow (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay i finally got an honorable mention.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2011)

*Milestones for April 18th, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,300,000  
adrianx26 passes 150,000 
*


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats and keep up the great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job stoners, especially to vulkan


----------



## Bow (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Apr 20, 2011)

*Milestones for April 19th, 2011** 
NastyHabits passes 350,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Keep up the great work NH.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 21, 2011)

*Milestones for April 20th, 2011** 
carlramsey passed 650,000  
Damulta passed 400,000  
Domestic_Ginger passed 6,000
nesshin passed 8,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job stoners, but twilyth, don't you mean April 20th?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Great job stoners, but twilyth, don't you mean April 20th?


Yeah, thanks.  I copy the previous day for the formatting and then make the necessary changes, but most of the time I forget to change the date.

*Milestones for April 21st, 2011** 
Sadasius passed 1,500,000  
KieX passed 4,500,000   
nesshin passed 9,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 23, 2011)

Way to go KieX! Awesome job.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 23, 2011)

Big one for GreaseMonkey. 

*Milestones for April 22nd, 2011** 
twuersch passes 1,200,000  
GREASEMONKEY passes 8,000,000   
larrymachine passes 200,000 
BinaryMage passes 20,000
*


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

Great job stoners.

COngrats to GREASEMONKEY on that big ocho!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
Lemi passes 200

*Members Joining Today*
Lemi joins as new


Well today we see a new member joining and hitting a milestone too!  Welcome to the team Lemi!!  

Twilyth, you got work cut out on your new members thread.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 24, 2011)

Kickass job stoners! 

Kickass job GREASEMONKEY! TPU Powerhouse!  Grande Ocho! 

Kickass job KieX!


----------



## Lemi (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, nice to be part of the team.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 24, 2011)

i should have a stone coming up shortly


----------



## KieX (Apr 25, 2011)

Lemi said:


> Thanks, nice to be part of the team.



Welcome on board 



AlienIsGOD said:


> i should have a stone coming up shortly



Yup, today is going to see some nice stones


----------



## Bow (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

*Milestones for April 24th, 2011** 
AlienIsGOD passes 350,000  
Radical_Edward passes 550,000  
ocgmj passes 750,000  
Domestic_Ginger passes 7,000
Lemi passes 500
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Radical_Edward passes 550,000*



Half way to one million Rad_ed keep it up bro!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 25, 2011)

Woot !! 350k :d


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 26, 2011)

About time!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

*Milestones for April 25th, 2011** 
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 80,000
Pembo passes 600,000  
nesshin passes 10,000
*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2011)

I actually passed 80k last night.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, how come somw of our sigs are missing? anyone kno whats up with that?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2011)

arggh, it magically seemed to reappear


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2011)

A rare tie today at 200k with Nick and FTQ

*Milestones for April 26th, 2011** 
Delta6326 passes 300,000  
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 200,000  
dank1983man420 passes 1,200,000  
Domestic_Ginger passes 8,000
A31Chris passes 1,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2011)

Great job stoners!  Keep up the good work team!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2011)

*Milestones for April 26th, 2011** 
mosheen passes 850,000
BazookaJoe passes 600,000
garyinhere passes 1,000,000
rheged passes 4,000
Lemi passes 1,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2011)

Another member to the millionaires club.  Welcome aboard Gary


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job garyinhere! Welcome to the millionaires club!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 29, 2011)

Huge stone for MW!!!   

*Milestones for April 28th, 2011** 
Mindweaver passes 11,000,000    
BraveSoul passes 350,000 
Domestic_Ginger passes 9,000
*


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2011)

Incredible number there Mindweaver


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2011)

God!  MW just keeps plowing through stones like if they don't even exist!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Guys!   I got the new 2500k @ 4.5Ghz crunching strong!


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome! Your crunching farm just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Awesome! Your crunching farm just keeps growing and growing!



I don't know how much its growing..  I'm just replacing older pc's.. hehehehe  It's just getting stronger. 


EDIT: I put the 9600gt in it to fold.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice stone for 4x4 (say that 3 times fast) 

*Milestones for April 29th, 2011** 
4x4n_TPU passes 2,000,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 30, 2011)

Crazy milestone Mindweaver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome job 4x4n!!!

Wow, 1,000,000 seems to be an out of reach milestone, but I see a bunch hitting that all the time!!! I guess it is just a matter of time until I see that awesome milestone


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm just now about to hit 700k after all this time with my slow hardware... between 5 cores I make 1900 a day: E2140 @ 3GHz, Athlon II x2 240 @ 3.5GHz (get shut down a lot for gaming though), and a Celeron 430 @ 2.4GHz. It's enticing to think that an i7 2600k alone has more than twice the power of all that put together... but I really don't want to spend any more money or build/rebuild any more systems either.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

I still game with my rig while crunching. If im not gaming its using 100% cpu usage. I recruited my dad's PC too and its using 70% of his CPU at any given time.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Crazy milestone Mindweaver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome job 4x4n!!!
> 
> Wow, 1,000,000 seems to be an out of reach milestone, but I see a bunch hitting that all the time!!! I guess it is just a matter of time until I see that awesome milestone





hat said:


> Yeah, I'm just now about to hit 700k after all this time with my slow hardware... between 5 cores I make 1900 a day: E2140 @ 3GHz, Athlon II x2 240 @ 3.5GHz (get shut down a lot for gaming though), and a Celeron 430 @ 2.4GHz. It's enticing to think that an i7 2600k alone has more than twice the power of all that put together... but I really don't want to spend any more money or build/rebuild any more systems either.





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I still game with my rig while crunching. If im not gaming its using 100% cpu usage. I recruited my dad's PC too and its using 70% of his CPU at any given time.


This is how it starts friends.  You start thinking about how nice it would be to have more ppd but think to yourself, 'no, I'm no points whore like that douche twilyth.'  And you want to believe it's true, but then you see a sale on Newegg or one of their daily deals (evil fucks they are because know our weakness they do) and think, well, it's just an extra PSU or a memory upgrade.  But in the back of your mind you're already building your new 80 giga ppd rig.

But there's still hope for you.  You don't have to end up like me.  Only when you start slobbering over multi-socket server boards have you gone completely over the edge.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> This is how it starts friends.  You start thinking about how nice it would be to have more ppd but think to yourself, 'no, I'm no points whore like that douche twilyth.'  And you want to believe it's true, but then you see a sale on Newegg or one of their daily deals (evil fucks they are because know our weakness they do) and think, well, it's just an extra PSU or a memory upgrade.  But in the back of your mind you're already building your new 80 giga ppd rig.
> 
> But there's still hope for you.  You don't have to end up like me.  Only when you start slobbering over multi-socket server boards have you gone completely over the edge.



I actually got thinking about that last night.  The only reason i dont do it is because i cant afford it. I cant even afford right now to upgrade my rig to an i7 sandy bridge like i desperately want to.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2011)

I could just barely snake by with some 1555 parts if I spent all my money, but I'd rather not do that, and I'd also rather not reinstall windows.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2011)

The itch grows strong in you my friends! 

Great job 4x4n_TPU!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

I'm splitting my rigs between the XS super computer week and the chimp challenge right now. After the CC I'll be back in full force, but hopefully with a sandy bridge set-up replacing the 860.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys.
> 
> I'm splitting my rigs between the XS super computer week and the chimp challenge right now. After the CC I'll be back in full force, but hopefully with a sandy bridge set-up replacing the 860.



Thanks for the support bro.


----------



## Bow (May 1, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (May 1, 2011)

*Milestones for April 30th, 2011** 
ThePutzer passes 300,000 
Lemi passes 2,000
*


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2011)

Yeah me.  It's less work if I don't futz with the fonts. 

*Milestones for May 1st, 2011** 
twilyth passes 6,500,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 90,000
Domestic_Ginger passes 10,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 2, 2011)

Awesome job twilyth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2011)

Great job stoners and twilyth!


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2011)

Nice stone there twilyth


----------



## twilyth (May 3, 2011)

*Milestones for May 2nd, 2011** 
BowHunt3r passes 500,000  
 Lemi passes 3,000
*


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (May 3, 2011)

Nice number Bow.  Glad to have you on the team.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

with my current pace (sponsored by KieX Industries, thanks Bro!), i should be able to get my next stone in about 2 days


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2011)

*Milestones for May 3rd, 2011** 
hat_tpu passes 700,000  
*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

Great job stoners!!!!!


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

Great job HAT, keep up the great work!


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2011)

*Milestones for May 4th, 2011** 
HammerON passes 6,500,000    
Lemi passes 4,000
*


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2011)

Thanks twilyth!


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2011)

Nice one there Hammer.  

I see you rolling up on me.  Your close enough to catch a draft and pass me.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 5, 2011)

Way to go HammerON!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

great job hammer!


----------



## twilyth (May 6, 2011)

*Milestones for May 5th, 2011** 
NONE FOR TODAY
*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

First time in forever with no stones....


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> First time in forever with no stones....



Yea no kidding.


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2011)

*Milestones for May 6th, 2011** 
Lemi passes 5,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

Keep up the great work Lemi!!


----------



## twilyth (May 8, 2011)

Nice one Nico! 

*Milestones for May 7th, 2011** 
Niko084 passes 5,500,000     
*


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2011)

Nice stone Niko084


----------



## twilyth (May 9, 2011)

*Milestones for May 8th, 2011** 
Lemi passes 6,000
*


----------



## twilyth (May 10, 2011)

*Milestones for May 9th, 2011** 
Supreme0verlord passes 1,800,000   
devonharris passes 200,000 
*


----------



## twilyth (May 11, 2011)

*Milestones for May 10th, 2011** 
BinaryMage passed 25,000
Lemi passed 7,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2011)

Great job stoners, keep at it!


----------



## twilyth (May 12, 2011)

*Milestones for May 11th, 2011** 
Delta6326 passed 350,000  
twuersch passes 1,300,000   
Velvet Wafer passes 2,500,000   
*


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2011)

Nice stones there twuersch and Velvet Wafer


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Yep, VW keeps going at it hard!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, VW keeps going at it hard!



Off to the 3 Mil, yeah!


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2011)

2.5Million on his Birthday! Party at Velvet's  

Good work stoners, nice to see Lemi climbing up steadily too


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2011)

Great job stoners! 

Kickass job Velvet!  3 million is just around the corner bro! 

Kickass job twuersch!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Here's to 3 million VW


----------



## twilyth (May 13, 2011)

*Milestones for May 12th, 2011** 
captainskyhawk passes 200,000  
Trigger911 passes 900,000  
*


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Nice stones fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

Great job guys, trigger is almost a millionaire.


----------



## twilyth (May 14, 2011)

*Milestones for May 13th, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passed 1,400,000   
D.Law passed 4,000,000   
Lemi passed 8,000
*


----------



## twilyth (May 15, 2011)

*Milestones for May 14th, 2011** 
craig1029 passes 500
*


----------



## twilyth (May 16, 2011)

The numbers don't look right so I'm holding off on the pie chart until later. 

*Milestones for May 15th, 2011** 
BarbaricSoul passes 600,000  
garyinhere passes 1,100,000   
marlow.durbin passes 20,000
*

Milestones updated - added gary and barbaric.


----------



## twilyth (May 17, 2011)

*Milestones for May 16th, 2011** 
stinger608 passes 250,000 
rickss69 passes 7,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 17, 2011)

Good job stinger and rickss!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2011)

Rick is going to eat the stones alive!!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for May 16th, 2011**
> stinger608 passes 250,000
> rickss69 passes 7,000
> *



Awesome, in the quarter of a million club


----------



## twilyth (May 18, 2011)

*Milestones for May 17th, 2011** 
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 100,000 
rheged passes 5,000
Lemi passes 9,000
rickss69 passes 20,000
*


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2011)

*Milestones for May 18th, 2011** 
Black Panther passes 350,000  
rickss69 passes 30,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 19, 2011)

Nice stones guys!


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2011)

Big 6M for Bog.  Woooo-hoooo!!!

*Milestones for May 19th, 2011** 
bogmali passes 6,000,000    
Radical_Edward passes 600,000  
Lemi passes 10,000
rickss69 passes 40,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Some nice stones!   Great job Jon!


Randal, keep up the great work bro, almost at one million.


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Didn't realized I was close to 6 mil since I was a little pre-occupied with the last Chimp Challenge.

Thanks for all the crunchers' help BTW (I can't thank you all enough).


----------



## stinger608 (May 21, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Thanks Dave! Didn't realized I was close to 6 mil since I was a little pre-occupied with the last Chimp Challenge.
> 
> Thanks for all the crunchers' help BTW (I can't thank you all enough).



That is an amazing milestone Bog!!!!!! congrats for that man. Awesome team we have assembled to be honest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2011)

Jon,

No need to thank us bro, you guys helped us big time as well!  Although F@H is F@H and WCG is WCG, we work as one team and we've been successful!   Glad to be a part of such great community!


----------



## twilyth (May 22, 2011)

*Milestones for May 21st, 2011** 
ocgmj passed 800,000   
TheGrapist passed 150,000 
rickss69 passed 60,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (May 23, 2011)

*Milestones for May 22nd, 2011** 
anthony whittle passes 400,000   
toast2004 passes 1,100,000   
FIH The Don passes 450,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

Great stones guys!


----------



## twilyth (May 24, 2011)

*Milestones for May 23rd, 2011** 
rickss69 passes 70,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2011)

Moving up fast Rick!


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2011)

*Milestones for May 24th, 2011** 
f22a4bandit passes 250,000 
adrianx26 passes 200,000 
marlow.durbin passes 25,000
rickss69 passes 90,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2011)

Ooooo! I am so close to getting that Cruncher Badge sig thingy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

In a few hours you'll be set.  Make sure you input your username in your USER CP


----------



## twilyth (May 25, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Ooooo! I am so close to getting that Cruncher Badge sig thingy...



I hear that.  I've been wondering how much longer it will take for my folding badge.  I'm only contributing a 5770, but I keep expecting to see it under my sig and it's never there - but soon - currently at 97024 (99134 total)


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2011)

Got folding my folding badge, but at the expesive of my crunching stars


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Got folding my folding badge, but at the expesive of my crunching stars



I had the "crazy folder" badge for like two days, then lost it.


----------



## twilyth (May 26, 2011)

Another big milestone for GM.  Nice going there Marcel and Rick.   

*Milestones for May 25th, 2011** 
MRCLTPU passes 600,000  
GREASEMONKEY passes 8,500,000     
rickss69 passes 100,000 
*


----------



## KieX (May 26, 2011)

Awesome work there! 

Time to get your badge Ricks.. damn that was fast!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 26, 2011)

Kickass job MRCLTPU!  

Kickass job GREASEMONKEY!  TPU Power house!  

Kickass job rickss69!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2011)

Kick ass job GM!!


----------



## twilyth (May 27, 2011)

*Milestones for May 26th, 2011** 
No milestones for today (so far)
*


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

Believe it or not, none today either.

*Milestones for May 27th, 2011** 
No milestones for today (so far)
*


----------



## BinaryMage (May 28, 2011)

Strange. Seems really unlikely, but I guess it's possible...


----------



## twilyth (May 28, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Strange. Seems really unlikely, but I guess it's possible...



Double checked this too.  Still showing no milestones for yesterday, the 27th.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Double checked this too.  Still showing no milestones for yesterday, the 27th.



I guess it's just the day of strange Free-DC stats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2011)

Maybe it's not picking up any milestones?


----------



## twilyth (May 29, 2011)

*Milestones for May 28th, 2011** 
BowHunt3r passes 550,000  
Munkhtur passes 400,000   
rickss69 passes 150,000 
*


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2011)

Nice stones there fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

Great job guys.


----------



## twilyth (May 30, 2011)

*Milestones for May 29th, 2011** 
King Wookie passes 1,200,000   
jctuner passes 250,000 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2011)

Great job guys.

Nice stone King Wookie.  Keep up the great work brotha.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 31, 2011)

*Milestones Today, May 30th 2011 (Memorial Day)*

Sadasius passes 1,600,000
Mindweaver passes 12,000,000
t77snapshot passes 300,000


*I finally hit 300,000 guys! I bet you all thought I stopped crunch'in because I have been a ghost on the forum lately. Nah I just dropped down to one quad-core because the wife was nagging about the electric bill. Congrats to Mindweaver and Sadasius on the huge stones!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2011)

Thanks bro! and congrats on your stone as well!  

Kickass job Sadasius!


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2011)

Holy crap Mindweaver!!! 12,000,000 awesome milestone sir!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2011)

Amazing stone on memorial day MW, definitely a memorable stone!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Amazing stone on memorial day MW, definitely a memorable stone!



Thanks Captain!  My numbers have been down lately.. I had my i7 860 down over the weekend and I just noticed today that one of my i5 2500k @ 4Ghz had not got any new tasks in over a week...  I restarted the 2500k and it's back crunching strong, and my 860 @ 3.4Ghz is back crunching today as well!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 1, 2011)

Many congrats on that HUUUGGGEEEE stone Mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Many congrats on that HUUUGGGEEEE stone Mind



Thanks brotha!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 1, 2011)

Some nice milestones today, especially for Dusty - a big 8M!!!

*Milestones for May 31st, 2011** 
dustyshiv passes 8,500,000     
Delta6326 passes 400,000  
Broom2455 passes 250,000 
ThePutzer passes 350,000  
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder who broom2455 is, but congrats to you anyway! Good job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2011)

woooo, way to go dusty, some big stones yesterday and today.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job dustyshiv! <------ one of TPU's many POWER HOUSES!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 1, 2011)

What a coincidence....I just passed my 16 Mil milestone in Folding for TPU as well!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2011)

You are kickin' ass Shiv!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah me!

*Milestones for June 1st, 2011** 
twilyth passes 7,000,000
Azma666 passes 400,000  
marlow.durbin passes 30,000
rickss69 passes 200,00 
*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah me!
> 
> *Milestones for June 1st, 2011**
> twilyth passes 7,000,000
> ...



fixed for you


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 2, 2011)

Way to go twilyth!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2011)

Great job stoners! 

Kickass job twilyth!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice stone there twilyth

Congrats to the other stoners as well!!!
Looks like rickss69 is moving up pretty quickly


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah me!
> 
> *Milestones for June 1st, 2011**
> twilyth passes 7,000,000
> ...



YEA!!!!!! Way to go Twilyth, 7 frigging million bro!!!!!! That is awesomeness man

Awesome job to all the stoners!!!! We be rockin!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2011)

...and the big stones continue.  Great job Twilyth.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep it up stoners!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats on the huge ones Dusty & Twilyth


----------



## Bow (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't connect to Free-DC.  I tried 2 browsers but no luck.  No problem with any other site.  I will check back later to see if it is up. If anyone else can get through, please post the milestones and, if you feel like it, pie. thanks. robin.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I can't connect to Free-DC.  I tried 2 browsers but no luck.  No problem with any other site.  I will check back later to see if it is up. If anyone else can get through, please post the milestones and, if you feel like it, pie. thanks. robin.



It's down until Sunday, see the main page: http://www.free-dc.org/


----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> It's down until Sunday, see the main page: http://www.free-dc.org/



OK.  Thanks.  I guess it will just be Team stats for a few days.  I'll post something in the pie thread later to let people know if they happen to look there first.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kiex and Binary Mage.  Free-DC is back up.

None for yesterday, but if you hit a milestone and it wasn't picked up on Free-DC, let us know.  Same for June 2nd and 3rd.  Thanks and apologies to anyone who was missed.

edit - KieX was kind enough to provide me with the names for June 2nd and 3rd (see following posts), but if we still missed anyone, let us know.

*Milestones for June 4th, 2011** 
None for June 4th
*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

*Milestones for June 2nd, 2011** 
BinaryMage	passes 30,000
Munki_TPU passes 400,000  
*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

*Milestones for June 3rd, 2011** 
KieX passes 5,000,000    
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

Great efforts guys. 

Really thank everyone for their help on updating the threads, especially since I've haven't been able to be around as much.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2011)

*Milestones for June 5th, 2011** 
hat_tpu passes 750,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job hat!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

Milestones and pie are iffy tonight and maybe tomorrow.  Here is the Phil's (Bok's) message in the banner tonight on Free-DC.



> I'm taking out my older quad pc and building a new webserver tonight. It doesn't have enough Ram but I can remedy that later. Once that is up and running I'll rebuild the older one with the new drives and put it back online. That one is back running right now but may fall over again. I'm out for the next few hours but will get started after that..
> The current machine is a much better mobo and has 12Gb Ram so I'd prefer to keep that one as the main webserver but this way I'll have a backup webserver running which I'll rsync daily. Bok


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 7, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 3rd, 2011**
> KieX passes 5,000,000
> *



Nice job stoners! 

Kickass job KieX!  

and

Kickass job hat_tpu!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

Milestones seem to be working, but pie is still down.

*Milestones for June 6th, 2011** 
rickss69 passes 250,000 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2011)

Rick keeps burning through those stones!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2011)

*Milestones for June 7th, 2011** 
popswala passes 200,000 
F150_Raptor passes 2,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

Do I see F150_Raptor crunching for us???
He has been folding for us as well and has some serious firepower. I mean serious SR-2 shit


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Do I see F150_Raptor crunching for us???
> He has been folding for us as well and has some serious firepower. I mean serious SR-2 shit



I did see that.  I wonder if he also runs benchmarks?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Do I see F150_Raptor crunching for us???
> He has been folding for us as well and has some serious firepower. I mean serious SR-2 shit



Thanks, but it's only one Sr-2.  With the new 6903 wu for folding throwing out massive bonus points, I figured I'd give bionic a try and see what it's like.    



hertz9753 said:


> I did see that.  I wonder if he also runs benchmarks?



No benchmarks for glory here.  I only run the ones needed to diagnose problems if they come up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help raptor!    Glad to have ya on board!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 9, 2011)

Free-DC is on a temp server so I guess things are slow tonight.  I'll check in and update this later tonight if necessary.

*Milestones for June 8th, 2011** 
Supreme0verlord passes 1,900,000    
F150_Raptor passes 5,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 9, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Bow (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2011)

Woot, almost two million, great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't tell if Free-DC has the final numbers or not.  Normally I look at the date stamp, but yesterday it never got updated to 3-4AM like it usually does.  So, will modify as necessary.  Holding off on pie until midnight.

*Milestones for June 9th, 2011** 
twuersch passes 1,400,000   
FIH The Don passes 500,000  
F150_Raptor passes 10,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job stoners!  Half a million DON!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

and that is a HUGE!!! thanks to KieX

he put some of his 2600s under my name for some days so i could get there fast 

TY Dan!!


----------



## KieX (Jun 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and that is a HUGE!!! thanks to KieX
> 
> he put some of his 2600s under my name for some days so i could get there fast
> 
> TY Dan!!



2 or 3 days of my help can't compare to what you've put in: both in helping other crunchers and in contribution to these projects. The credit is deservedly all yours


----------



## twilyth (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice one there Paulie!

*Milestones for June 10th, 2011** 
paulieg passes 4,000,000    
F150_Raptor passes 20,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 12, 2011)

Another major milestone today, this time for Niko.  
Note:  fixed paulie's font from yesterday

*Milestones for June 11th, 2011** 
Niko084 passes 6,000,000    
F150_Raptor passes 30,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2011)

Paulieg and Niko at 4,000,000 and 6,000,000 respectively!!! Very impressive milestoned team!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job stoners! 

Kickass job paulieg!  

Kickass job Niko084!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats to all stoners lately but specially to Paul and Niko, great HUGE stones fellas, great to have you onboard TPU!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 13, 2011)

*Milestones for June 12th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 40,000
*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the things you do Twiyth.  i'm happy too park my ass just behind StAN.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 14, 2011)

*Milestones for June 13th, 2011** 
theonedub passes 2,500,000   
F150_Raptor passes 60,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome milestone Dub!!!!!!!!!!

Go Raptor!!! Pushing the 100,000 man. You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2011)

Kickass job stoners!

Kickass job theonedub!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2011)

Great job onedub!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2011)

*Milestones for June 14th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 70,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 14th, 2011**
> F150_Raptor passes 70,000
> *



Holy crap!!! awesome job Raptor!!! 10,000 in one day????? Very impressive I must say


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap!!! awesome job Raptor!!! 10,000 in one day????? Very impressive I must say


I think he's been hitting a 10k milestone virtually everyday.  I keep thinking that maybe one day, just one, that maybe he'll cut me a break and not show up in the milestones.  But nooooo.  He's been beating me like a rented mule.  Yup. 

{j/k of course - that's some nice pointage raptor.}


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2011)

Great job raptor


----------



## twilyth (Jun 16, 2011)

*Milestones for June 15th, 2011** 
stinger608 passes 300,000 
F150_Raptor passes 80,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 15th, 2011**
> stinger608 passes 300,000
> F150_Raptor passes 80,000
> *



Holy crap, didn't even realize I passed 300,000!!! Thanks for bring that up Twilyth


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2011)

Way to go stinger608 and F150_Raptor


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job to everyone for their stones! Keep up the awesome work! Sorry I haven't been keeping up, I've been really busy and check in every now and again.

Raptor, you're tearing it up, keep at it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2011)

Go get'em stinger!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, some heavy hitting milestones this month  More big numbers sure to come


----------



## twilyth (Jun 17, 2011)

*Milestones for June 16th, 2011** 
4x4n_TPU passes 2,500,000    
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2011)

Huge congrats to 4x4, great stone dude!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2011)

*Milestones for June 17th, 2011** 
BowHunt3r passes 600,000  
Munkhtur passes 450,000 
F150_Raptor passes 90,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Jun 19, 2011)

*Milestones for June 18th, 2011** 
ocgmj passes 850,000   
Lemi passes 20,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 18th, 2011**
> ocgmj passes 850,000
> Lemi passes 20,000
> *



Awesome job stoners!!! Wow, only 150,000 to go for the big million Ocgmj!!! Good work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2011)

Almost at 1 million, keep the up the great work fellas.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 20, 2011)

*Milestones for June 19th, 2011** 
BazookaJoe passes 650,000   
F150_Raptor passes 100,000 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job guys, BazzokaJoe over half way to being a millionaire!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job again! Nice to see so many people creeping toward one million! That's such an awesome achievement; can't wait to be there myself (one day )!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Milestones for June 20th, 2011** 
None for yesterday and so far none for today
*


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Milestones for June 21st, 2011** 
rheged passes 6,000
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 22, 2011)

Good job rheged!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Great job again! Nice to see so many people creeping toward one million! That's such an awesome achievement; can't wait to be there myself (one day )!



Shoot me your username and password, I'll put my Thuban to work six cores for you for a few days.  

If anybody else wants to join, that'll be nice. 



twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 21st, 2011**
> rheged passes 6,000
> *


Great job dude!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 23, 2011)

*Milestones for June 22nd, 2011** 
carlramsey passes 700,000  
Delta6326 passes 450,000  
Radical_Edward passes 650,000  
MStenholm passes 2,500,000  
*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 22st, 2011**
> carlramsey passes 700,000
> Delta6326 passes 450,000
> Radical_Edward passes 650,000
> ...



Wow, some great milestones today!!!!!!!!

Awesome job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

you damn right stinger, some amazing stones.

Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2011)

*Milestones for June 23rd, 2011** 
None today so far
*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww we need some stoners!  but I take this time to catch up!

Kickass job Radical_Edward passes!  
Kickass job MStenholm!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2011)

*Milestones for June 24th, 2011** 
None today
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 25, 2011)

Two days of 'stone deprivation in a row... withdrawal symptoms are beginning to show up...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2011)

I also find that weird, as if the system is not picking them up, dont' recall this ever happening in TPU WCG history.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I also find that weird, as if the system is not picking them up, dont' recall this ever happening in TPU WCG history.



It happened about a month ago too. Come to find out the site went down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It happened about a month ago too. Come to find out the site went down.



That's why I say it, just seems odd don't you think?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's why I say it, just seems odd don't you think?



Wonder if its Anon.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 26, 2011)

It's all good.  Today GreaseMonkey has a huge stone.

*Milestones for June 25th, 2011** 
GREASEMONKEY passes 9,000,000    
kevinheraiz passes 100
*


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats Greasemonkey on a huge stone


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 27, 2011)

Great stone Greasemonkey.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

holy crap GM!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job stoners!! 

Kickass Job GREASEMONKEY!!   TPU Power house!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice stone for VB. 

*Milestones for June 26th, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,500,000   
*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 27, 2011)

1,500,000 is real hard to get. Great job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost at 2 million, great job VB.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2011)

Tremendous milestone for MW - woo-hooooo!!!. 

*Milestones for June 27th, 2011** 
Mindweaver passes 13,000,000    
*[/size]


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Tremendous milestone for MW - woo-hooooo!!!.
> 
> *Milestones for June 27th, 2011**
> Mindweaver passes 13,000,000
> *[/size]



 This is kickass! I can't believe i broke 40k and the 13 million milestone in the same day!   This day started out shitty.. but it's ending on a high note!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Tremendous milestone for MW - woo-hooooo!!!.
> 
> *Milestones for June 27th, 2011**
> Mindweaver passes 13,000,000
> *[/size]



Wow!!!

What an amazing milestone Mindweaver!!!! Awesome crunching sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely amazing Mindweaver!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys!



You deserve nothing less.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 29, 2011)

*Milestones for June 28th, 2011** 
kevinheraiz passes 200
PHaS3 passes 200*


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You deserve nothing less.



Amen to that!!!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 29, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Tremendous milestone for MW - woo-hooooo!!!.
> 
> *Milestones for June 27th, 2011**
> Mindweaver passes 13,000,000
> *[/size]



 Now that's some serious POWER HOUSE.....ConGraTsa Mindweaver


----------



## twilyth (Jun 30, 2011)

*Milestones for June 29th, 2011** 
PHaS3 passes 500
mjkmike passes 4,500,000    
*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You deserve nothing less.



Thanks Brotha!  



stinger608 said:


> Amen to that!!!!



 Thanks Brotha! 



GREASEMONKEY said:


> Now that's some serious POWER HOUSE.....ConGraTsa Mindweaver



Thanks Brotha!   That's how we do it at TPU!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 30, 2011)

Have to bump the thread because I almost missed a major milestone for MJK - I just added it.  Nice work there friendo.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 30, 2011)

Great job mjk!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for June 29th, 2011**
> PHaS3 passes 500
> mjkmike passes 4,500,000
> *



Wow, with all the awesome milestones being had the last couple of weeks, I would still like to thank all the new comers that have been joining and crunching also!

Thanks to PHaS3 and the many others that are some of the best backbones to this great WCG crunching team!

Go Team TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2011)

Great job Mike, keep up the great work and glad to have you as part of the team.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 1, 2011)

*Milestones for June 30th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 150,000  
PHaS3 passes 1,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2011)

A huge 200 million for the team today.  That's a lot of work by a lot of people.  Yea team!  

*Milestones for July 1st, 2011** 
TechPowerUp! passes 200,000,000   
hat_tpu passes 800,000  
kevinheraiz passes 500
*


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2011)

Great stones for the members and great stone for the TEAM!   Glad to have been here since the beginning.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice one for toast2004 today 

*Milestones for July 2nd, 2011** 
toast2004 passes 1,200,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2011)

Great job toast.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 4, 2011)

*Milestones for July 3rd, 2011** 
Munkhtur passes 500,000  
*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Milestones for May 11th, 2011
> Delta6326 passed 350,000
> twuersch passes 1,300,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 2,500,000





twilyth said:


> Milestones for June 22nd, 2011
> carlramsey passes 700,000
> Delta6326 passes 450,000
> Radical_Edward passes 650,000
> MStenholm passes 2,500,000



Just realized this thread and I got 350k on my B-day and 450k on my Moms B-day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Just realized this thread and I got 350k on my B-day and 450k on my Moms B-day



Great job buddy


----------



## twilyth (Jul 5, 2011)

*Milestones for July 4th, 2011**




None for today   
*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 6, 2011)

twilyth said:


> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smilies/7e26f7c3.gif*Milestones for July 4th, 2011** http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/smilies/258c5aef.gif
> None for today
> *


Looks like I was faked out by Free-DC once more.  I even missed my own milestone.




*Milestones for July 4th, 2011**




twilyth passed 7,500,000
Supreme0verlord passed 2,000,000    
ThePutzer passed 400,000
*

*Milestones for July 5th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 200,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

Some great stones today including twilyth's very own 7.5 million!   

Great job stoners!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

Kickass job Stoners!  

Kickass job Twilyth!  You'll have 8 million before long!  TPU Powerhouse!

Kickass job Supreme0verlord!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 7, 2011)

*Milestones for July 6th, 2011** 
twuersch passed 1,500,000   
rsh5155 passed 250,000  
F150_Raptor passed 250,000 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

Woot!  Almost at 2 million.

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

*Milestones for July 7th, 2011** 
BowHunt3r passes 650,000   
ocgmj passes 900,000   
F150_Raptor passes 300,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

F150 is going to be showing up on the stones list almost daily or daily at this point.   

He's doing a fantastic job, keep it up brotha. 

...on the other hand, OCGMJ is almost a millionaire.  Keep it up and you'll be in the millionaires club in no time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2011)

Kickass job stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 9, 2011)

*Milestones for July 8th, 2011** 
F150_RAPTOR PASSES 350,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2011)

Told you'll, he's gonna be on here daily


----------



## twilyth (Jul 10, 2011)

The numbers over all don't look right but it's getting late so I'm posting anyway.  Will probably have a revision.  Holding off on pie for now.

*Milestones for July 8th, 2011** 
HammerON passes 7,000,000    
F150_Raptor passes 400,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

...and again F150 


Great job guys.  HUGE congrats to HammerON on his 7th million point!


----------



## KieX (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome work HammerOn!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 10, 2011)

NiCe StOnE Hammeron!   Congrats


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice job stoners! 

Kickass job HammerON!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow!

Good job guys!


----------



## Bow (Jul 11, 2011)

.......................................


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 11, 2011)

Great job on the big SEVEN Hammer I hope the fishing is going good.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor F150.  Day after day he has to haul his butt over to the milestones list.  I'm sure it must get tiring, but after 500k I think it is you'll only have to show up every other day.  Something to look forward to, right?  

*Milestones for July 10th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 450,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2011)

How many days straight has F150 been on the stones list?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Great job on the big SEVEN Hammer I hope the fishing is going good.



Oh it is
Caught several 20" to 25" rainbows so far this year and soon the red salmon will start to flood the ( Kenai) river making for some excellent fly fishing


----------



## twilyth (Jul 12, 2011)

F150 passed both 500k and 550k.  Just wanted to point that out.

*Milestones for July 11th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 550,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2011)

Remarkable!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!  They gotta get spaced farther apart pretty soon here.


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice stone for KieX today and cheers to F22 and F150. 

*Milestones for July 12th, 2011** 
KieX passes 5,500,000   
f22a4bandit passes 300,000  
F150_Raptor passes 600,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely nice stones tonight, great job stoners!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job KieX!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2011)

*Milestones for July 13th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 650,000   
*


----------



## twilyth (Jul 15, 2011)

Biggun for Dusty - WOOT!! WOOT!! 
Thanks for the reminder CP.

*Milestones for July 14th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 700,000   
dustyshiv passed 9,000,000   
Silkstone passed 300,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm starting not to like this guy


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats on that massive stone Dustyshiv


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 15, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job dustyshiv!  TPU Powerhouse! 

Kickass job F150! You're almost at a Million! You'll get there bro! You're only putting out 355k in 7 days!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 16, 2011)

*Milestones for July 15th, 2011** 
Sadasius passes 1,700,000   
F150_Raptor passes 750,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2011)

huge congrats to the stoners. 

No problem Twylith, I got yo back homie


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2011)

*Milestones for July 16th, 2011** 
BarbaricSoul passes 650,000  
F150_Raptor passes 800,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2011)

Milestones for July 16th, 2011
BarbaricSoul passes 650,000
F150_Raptor passes 800,000

Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for helping out CP.  I guess I must have psychically sensed your impending post.  

F150 only has 3 days or less to the 1M mark.

*Milestones for July 17th, 2011** 
cheesy999 passes 25,000
F150_Raptor passes 850,000  
*


----------



## Bow (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

He's on a roll!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

*Milestones for July 18th, 2011** 
cheesy999 passes 25,000
F150_Raptor passes 900,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

Tomorrow 950k and the day after in the millionaires club.  

Great job cheesy, almost have way to your first 100k


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tomorrow 950k and the day after in the millionaires club.



Thanks!
I might be able to squeeze both today, it's a little to early to tell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

We'll see . I was just following your trend


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

And F150 joins the millionaire's club in record time.  Congrats and here's to many more.  Niko's 6.5M is also some hot stuff.  Consistency is where it's at. 

*Milestones for July 19th, 2011** 
stinger608 passes 350,000  
Niko084 passes 6,500,000   
F150_Raptor passes 1,000,000    
*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job Stoners! 

Kickass job F150!   Welcome to the Millionaire club! 

Kickass job Niko!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2011)

...and he makes it!  Welcome aboard the millionaires club F150 

great job stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 21, 2011)

We have no one to honor today. 

*Milestones for July 20th, 2011** 
None 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2011)

You can tell F150 is over the million mark, stones are more spread apart now.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 22, 2011)

Lots of milestones today. 
*Milestones for July 21st, 2011** 
MRCLTPU passes 650,000  
Delta6326 passes 500,000  
Munkhtur passes 550,000  
cheesy999 passes 30,000
rheged passes 7,000
F150_Raptor passes 1,100,000   
*


----------



## Bow (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 23, 2011)

*Milestones for July 22nd, 2011** 
King Wookie passes 1,300,000   
PHaS3 passes 2,000
*


----------



## Bow (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2011)

Good job KW, keep at it brotha!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 23, 2011)

Great Job King Wookie!! Keep it goin!!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice crop of milestones today. 

*Milestones for July 23rd, 2011** 
adulaamin passes 30,000
ocgmj passes 950,000   
marlow.durbin passes 40,000
F150_Raptor passes 1,200,000   
PHaS3 passes 3,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!  Great job stoners   Keep up the great work.  I haven't seen my name up there in a while.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I haven't seen my name up there in a while.



That's because I keep editing it out.  You passed 3M a couple of months ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> That's because I keep editing it out.  You passed 3M a couple of months ago.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 25, 2011)

*Milestones for July 24th, 2011** 
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 150,000  
A31Chris passes 2,000
PHaS3 passes 4,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2011)

What a huge milestone for MW wooo-hoooo!!!  And F150 continues his point rampage - pointpage? rampoint?  
*Milestones for July 25th, 2011** 
Mindweaver passes 14,000,000   
F150_Raptor passes 1,300,000   
BazookaJoe passes 700,000  
BowHunt3r passes 700,000   
ThePutzer passes 450,000  
PHaS3 passes 5,000
*


----------



## Bow (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn MW, can't say enough to show my appreciation towards your efforts here at team TPU.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice stones everyone!!!

Mindweaver - 

And amazing amount of points in the shortest time F150


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice stones everyone!!!
> 
> Mindweaver -



ditto, some freaking sick stones up tonight!  We rollin'!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!   I've not checked my points in a few days.. lol So, seeing I passed 14million this morning kicked ass!  I got a new android phone.. i've been flashing new roms, overclocking it and stuff..  Now to get it crunching..  naw.. hehehe I'd have to put a car battery on it.. lol  Oh and great job stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys!   I've not checked my points in a few days.. lol So, seeing I passed 14million this morning kicked ass!  I got a new android phone.. i've been flashing new roms, overclocking it and stuff..  Now to get it crunching..  naw.. hehehe I'd have to put a car battery on it.. lol  Oh and great job stoners!



What's the problem with putting a car battery on it?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's the problem with putting a car battery on it?



 I've got my phone overclocked so high.. Whenever i use the AUX power to charge my phone, the lights dim in my Chevy Colorado when I receive a text message!


----------



## Bow (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got my phone overclocked so high.. Whenever i use the AUX power to charge my phone, the lights dim in my Chevy Colorado when I receive a text message!



  WOW!


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Big one for D.Law  
*Milestones for July 26th, 2011** 
kebabi passes 150,000  
FIH The Don passes 550,000  
D.Law passes 4,500,000   
PHaS3 passes 6,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Big one for D.Law
> *Milestones for July 26th, 2011**
> kebabi passes 150,000
> FIH The Don passes 550,000
> ...



Great job stoners.  Lately we've been seeing some good stuff up on the stones list.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

F150 keeps rollin' 
*Milestones for July 27th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 1,400,000  
PHaS3 passes 7,000
kebabi passes 150,000   
FIH The Don passes 550,000  
D.Law passes 4,500,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2011)

powerhouse!!!


Great job stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like we missed some people today - fixed.

Added

kebabi passes 150,000
FIH The Don passes 550,000
D.Law passes 4,500,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

you didnt miss me lol

been on 3 times now lol


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you didnt miss me lol
> 
> been on 3 times now lol



Yeah.  Really.  WTF.  Did you work out some sort of deal with free-dc?  I'm checking now and it's only f150 and phas3 again like I originally had up (listed under yesterday now).  I know I didn't hallucinate since the clip is still in my m8 freeclip software.  Hmmm.  Very strange.  An inquest regarding witchcraft and the dark arts may be in order.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2011)

hat, coming really close to the one million mark.  Keep at it brotha.

PHaS3 is moving along consistently, keep up the crunching. 

*Milestones for July 28th, 2011*

*hat_tpu passes 850,000*
*PHaS3 passes 9,000*


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2011)

FYI for anyone who wants to update milestones in my absence and keep the same format.  Just quote a previous post and copy it.  When you paste, delete the section with the previous stoners and add the new people.  Anyone over 100k gets dark blue for the font with size 5. Anyone over 1M gets purple and size 6.  Anyone over 10M get purple and size 7.  Go crazy with the smileys!!!

3 1M+ milestones today.  Very nice!!! 
*Milestones for July 29th, 2011** 
p_o_s_pc passes 2,000,000   
GREASEMONKEY passes 9,500,000   
F150_Raptor passes 1,500,000   
PHaS3 passes 10,000
*


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> FYI for anyone who wants to update milestones in my absence and keep the same format.  Just quote a previous post and copy it.  When you paste, delete the section with the previous stoners and add the new people.  Anyone over 100k gets dark blue for the font with size 5. Anyone over 1M gets purple and size 6.  Anyone over 10M get purple and size 7.  Go crazy with the smileys!!!
> 
> 3 1M+ milestones today.  Very nice!!!
> *Milestones for July 29th, 2011**
> ...



Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job GREASEMONKEY!   TPU Power House!  

Kickass job p_o_s_pc!   

Kickass job F150_Raptor!  TPU Super Power!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> FYI for anyone who wants to update milestones in my absence and keep the same format.  Just quote a previous post and copy it.  When you paste, delete the section with the previous stoners and add the new people.  Anyone over 100k gets dark blue for the font with size 5. Anyone over 1M gets purple and size 6.  Anyone over 10M get purple and size 7.  Go crazy with the smileys!!!
> 
> 3 1M+ milestones today.  Very nice!!!
> *Milestones for July 29th, 2011**
> ...


where you going?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job everyone, superb stones and #'s you guys are putting up.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> where you going?


Nowhere.  Sorry, that was a little misleading I guess.  I just meant that if I happen to sleep through a stats update and anyone wants to jump in, I figured I would give some pointers to make the process a little easier and keep things consistent.  Not that consistency is a big deal, it's more to make it easier.  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice one for twuersch!!!  
*Milestones for July 30th, 2011** 
twuersch passed 1,600,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2011)

Woot, almost at 2 million.  Great job buddy!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

Rollin', Rollin', Rollin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCRae5mRoRE&fmt=34  
*Milestones for July 31st, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 1,600,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Rollin', Rollin', Rollin'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCRae5mRoRE&fmt=34
> *Milestones for July 31st, 2011**
> ...





Great job F150


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

*Milestones for August 1st, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 1,700,000
*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

that guy is simply haulin ass  nice to see that lol 

on another note http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2356702#post2356702


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

*Milestones for August 2nd, 2011** 
None today so far 
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like stats are late today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

I think we are missing an update, scores seem to be off.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think we are missing an update, scores seem to be off.



It's hard to tell.  MW has 40k but F150 has 47.2k, which is well below normal for him.  Kiex is also well below his average, so I don't know.  I apologize to everyone else but I have a hard time even remembering the top 3.  Hell, I don't even know what is normal for me since I dropped the i7-950.

I used to judge by the "data updated" time stamp but that hasn't been accurate for weeks so I have to judge by peoples' scores and today that seems to be off.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, looks like this is as good as it's going to get since the milestones have now scrolled to yesterday.
*Milestones for August 3rd, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passed 1,600,000   
F150_Raptor passed 1,800,000   
nesshin passed 20,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## twilyth (Aug 5, 2011)

*Milestones for August 4th, 2011** 
None today 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Weird, I think Free DC is eating up the stones


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2011)

Not having stones doesn't mean its bad,think of it as we are super 1337 that the stones are in the millions now.
btw
I haven't seen my german buddy vw(velvet) on the stones list in a very long time;anyone heard from him or know why he isn't crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Not having stones doesn't mean its bad,think of it as we are super 1337 that the stones are in the millions now.
> btw
> I haven't seen my german buddy vw(velvet) on the stones list in a very long time;anyone heard from him or know why he isn't crunching



Good point.  ...and as far as VW, me neither.  Hopefully he's okay.

EDIT: Just checked, he's logging on everyday and posting.  I'll shoot him a message, see what's going on.


----------



## KieX (Aug 5, 2011)

Last I spoke to Velvet Wafer was about a week ago. He had some really good stuff happen for him of late  Wouldn't surprise me if he's busy having fun atm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually he PM'ed me back and he wasn't doing too good.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 6, 2011)

*Milestones for August 5th, 2011** 
Munkhtur passed 600,000  
F150_Raptor passed 1,900,000   
*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Actually he PM'ed me back and he wasn't doing too good.



Thanks for the update,I am going to have to get ahold of him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2011)

VW Said it was okay to post the message, so here you go guys, so you guys can know exactly what's going on:


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2011)

The big 6M for KieX!!!   

*Milestones for August 6th, 2011** 
KieX passes 6,000,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2011)

Way to go brotha, super proud of ya!  Great job Dan!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

Dan you da man 

gratz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> VW Said it was okay to post the message, so here you go guys, so you guys can know exactly what's going on:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110806/Capture036.jpg



Pm me his info and I will put my phenom on.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Last I spoke to Velvet Wafer was about a week ago. He had some really good stuff happen for him of late  Wouldn't surprise me if he's busy having fun atm.





Chicken Patty said:


> Actually he PM'ed me back and he wasn't doing too good.





p_o_s_pc said:


> Pm me his info and I will put my phenom on.





to be exact, i had some very good stuff happen, and some very bad... all in all its not easy atm, but there is hope, and a light at the end of the tunnel... it just is unclear now, how bright it is, when im finally there! :/

Thanks for all the thoughts and help from you guys, you are really an amazing team! 
      
Crunch on, crunch hard, and soon, we will hit the one digit team placement area, 
im sure of it!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

Kickass job KieX!  TPU Power house!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2011)

*Milestones for August 7th, 2011** 
paulieg passes 4,500,000  





F150_Raptor passes 2,000,000   
FIH The Don passes 600,000   
*


----------



## Bow (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Pm me his info and I will put my phenom on.



Will do Tim, check in two minutes.


On the other hand, epic night in stones, great stones on the list!  Great job guys!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Will do Tim, check in two minutes.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, epic night in stones, great stones on the list!  Great job guys!



Thanks 

I agree, Fantastic stones guys


----------



## twilyth (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a new millionaire to day - ocgmj - WOOT!! 

*Milestones for August 8th, 2011** 
ocgmj passes 1,000,000   
Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 250,000  
rickss69 passes 300,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job stoners, welcome to the millionaires club OCGMJ


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeaaaaa Jizzler!!! 

*Milestones for August 9th, 2011** 
Jizzler passes 2,000,000   
*


----------



## Disparia (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice. Finally got there 

The BOINC on one of my computers got borked last week and I haven't had the time to troubleshoot it, so my WGC output has been cut in half.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2011)

Jizzler started off hot, but calmed down.  Haven't see him around in a while.  Glad to see you hit that great stone bro


----------



## Disparia (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't have a fleet of computers under my command any more 

Down to three boxes - two for WGC (need to fix BOINC on one) and one for FAH.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job Stoners! 

kickass job ocgmj! welcome to the millionaire club! 

kickass job Jizzler!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

*Milestones for August 10th, 2011** 
None for today 
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Don't have a fleet of computers under my command any more
> 
> Down to three boxes - two for WGC (need to fix BOINC on one) and one for FAH.



Meh, no worries bro, I'm down to one from three. 



twilyth said:


> *Milestones for August 10th, 2011**
> None for today
> *



This is happening very often, wonder if it is Free-DC?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is happening very often, wonder if it is Free-DC?


Probably not, it looks like a problem with validating wu's.  I posted a little more detail in the team thread - and a link.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Probably not, it looks like a problem with validating wu's.  I posted a little more detail in the team thread - and a link.



Yep, just saw.  Guess we just got to wait it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2011)

I need to check my PPD since its been crunching for 3 or 4 whole days. I say stock around 1600PPD but I need to set it at 3.6Ghz like POSPC had it and get around 2500PPD

Here is my latest milestone!! 170K!! days of 100% and never has gone over 39 deg LOLOLOL


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2011)

*Milestones for August 11th, 2011** 
PHaS3 passes 20,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 13, 2011)

Fell asleep very early last night, but did manage to grab pie before it disappeared.

*Milestones for August 12th, 2011** 
FIH The Don passed 650,000   
*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2011)

Brandon that cpu was very easy to get up to 3.6ghz but ymmv. Clock it up bro and watch the ppd flow in


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Brandon that cpu was very easy to get up to 3.6ghz but ymmv. Clock it up bro and watch the ppd flow in



What voltage settings did you have it on?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2011)

NVM I found your old profile on this motherboard. Its currently running 14*258 @ 1.425V (3612mhz)

*edit*

DAMN  I THOUGHT I CLICKED EDIT!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 14, 2011)

MJK hits 5M today!!!  

*Milestones for August 13th, 2011** 
arrakis9 passes 450,000   
ThePutzer passes 500,000   
mjkmike passes 5,000,000  
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 15, 2011)

*Milestones for August 14th, 2011** 
twilyth passes 8,000,000
4x4n_TPU passes 3,000,000   
Radical_Edward passes 700,000  
*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 15, 2011)

About time! Couldn't even remember when I got one last.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for August 14th, 2011**
> twilyth passes 8,000,000
> 4x4n_TPU passes 3,000,000
> Radical_Edward passes 700,000
> *



Congrats twilyth, 4x4 and Radical Edward on some big stones


----------



## twilyth (Aug 16, 2011)

*Milestones for August 15th, 2011** 
BowHunt3r passes 750,000  
*


----------



## Bow (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2011)

Some awesome stones up lately, few people approaching the millionaires club.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 17, 2011)

I've missed a few great stones (twilyth, 4x4n_TPU, and mjkmike) Kickass job!!! Great job to all the stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 17, 2011)

*Milestones for August 16th, 2011** 
HammerON passes 7,500,000    
FIH The Don passes 700,000  
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2011)

*Milestones for August 17th, 2011** 
xvi_tech.kyle passes 90,000
Munkhtur passes 650,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

Great job stoners, xvi almost at 100k and munkhtur on his way to 1 million.


----------



## Bow (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> PHaS3 is moving along consistently, keep up the crunching.



 Yay thanks ...

Doing my best... I have an Athlon64 X2 @ 2.2GHz, a dual Nocona Xeon 2.8GHz server crunching, and now an Intel Core2Duo @ 3.3GHz crunching... all pretty much full time. When I upgrade later this year my E8400 @3.8 will join the good fight


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

will get the second 2600K up and running as soon as i have another board for it  just sold my big bang marshal so i can get a regular atx or m-atx board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

Good job guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 19, 2011)

*Milestones for August 18th, 2011** 
bogmali passes 6,500,000   
toast2004 passes 1,300,000  
F150_Raptor passes 2,500,000  
PHaS3 passes 25,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, some serious stones tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome job Bog!! Toast at a million 3, and wow; Raptor over 2.5 million already..............Now I'm jealous LOLOL

Awesome job team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

indeed, amazing job guys!  Everybody is just rollin'!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 20, 2011)

*Milestones for August 19th, 2011** 
Delta6326 passes 550,000  
Broom2455 passes 300,000 
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn MW!  Those points kinda add up after a while huh?  Congrats man.  

*Milestones for August 20th, 2011** 
Mindweaver passes 15,000,000   
PHaS3 passes 30,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats to MW for that awesome milestone, that's a lot of crunching man....


----------



## KieX (Aug 21, 2011)

Some truly kickass stones on this page. Good work everyone 
Awesome work by F150 and Mindweaver  Over 1Million per month, that's some serious hamster power.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Damn MW!  Those points kinda add up after a while huh?  Congrats man.
> 
> *Milestones for August 20th, 2011**
> Mindweaver passes 15,000,000
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!   Great job to all the stoners!  I've had some problems with a few of my crunchers.. I'm still trying to get everything up. 

I missed a few...
Kickass Job HammerON!   

Kickass Job bogmali!   

Kickass job F150_Raptor!   

Kickass job toast2004!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2011)

KieX said:


> Some truly kickass stones on this page. Good work everyone
> Awesome work by F150 and Mindweaver  Over 1Million per month, that's some serious hamster power.



think we better call animal protection services  they are being tortured lol


----------



## twilyth (Aug 22, 2011)

*Milestones for August 21st, 2011** 
None for today.   
*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 23, 2011)

*Milestones for August 22nd, 2011** 
carlramsey passes 750,000  
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,700,000   
A31Chris passes 3,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job stoners, huge stone for vulkan!


----------



## Bow (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 24, 2011)

*Milestones for August 22nd, 2011** 
twuersch passed 1,700,000   
mosheen passed 900,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2011)

Dusty is almost at 10M - woo-hooo!! 
*Milestones for August 24th, 2011** 
dustyshiv passes 9,500,000   
stinger608 passed 400,000  
FIH The Don passes 750,000  
*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow some great stones today!!!

Dustyshiv is pushing the incredible 10,000,000!!! Keep up that awesome work Dusty!!!!!

and not that it matters much, but I just made it to 400,000 today. I never figured I would see such a number to be honest! I could not have done it without the awesome TPU team behind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2011)

Great job Stoners!

Kickass job dustyshiv!  Next stop 10 Million! 

Kickass job FIH The Don! 1 Million's around the corner bro!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2011)

The time stamp for Free-DC is still showing that the last update was 8am on the 25th (GMT/UTC).  So even though no milestones are being reported, I'm sure there probably are a couple.  Just no telling when they might be up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

man, dusty almost at that 10 Million mark, holy cow!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 26, 2011)

We missed stinger yesterday, so I fixed that.

stinger608 passed 400,000


----------



## KieX (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice one stinger, almost at the half million mark


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 26, 2011)

KieX said:


> Nice one stinger, almost at the half million mark



Thanks KieX!!!!! Yea it is going to seem like forever until I reach that half million though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> We missed stinger yesterday, so I fixed that.
> 
> stinger608 passed 400,000



way to go buddy.


----------



## A31Chris (Aug 27, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for August 22nd, 2011**
> carlramsey passes 750,000
> VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,700,000
> A31Chris passes 3,000
> *



Glad to do my part


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2011)

*Milestones for August 26th, 2011** 
PHaS3 passes 40,000
*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome job PHaS3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy to be the #1 cruncher for my country UAE. 10 mill...here I come!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 27, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Wow some great stones today!!!
> 
> 
> and not that it matters much, but I just made it to 400,000 today. I never figured I would see such a number to be honest! I could not have done it without the awesome TPU team behind me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I always believe that "Something is better than nothing". Keep it goin strong buddy!! Glad to have u in the team.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 28, 2011)

*Milestones for August 26th, 2011** 
KieX passes 6,500,000   
ThePutzer passes 550,000  
*


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2011)

Great stones the last few days.

Dusty, keep it up bro, you're a powerhouse!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

*Milestones for August 28th, 2011** 
brandonwh64 passed 200,000  
*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2011)

Talk about dedication! Here is Twilyth in the middle of a frigging hurricane and still takes the time to jump on and post the milestones!!!!!! Your just too awesome Twil!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

*Milestones for August 29th, 2011** 
None today so far.  Will check again later.  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

Moments like these is where you definitely see the dedication from the team.  Twilyth, you're a beast bro!  Super glad you are a part of our team!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

*Milestones for August 30th, 2011** 
Munkhtur passes 700,000  
PHaS3 passes 50,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

Great job guys!!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome work, everyone! Keep up the crunching, every little bit counts!


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 1, 2011)

*Milestones for August 31th, 2011** 
Sad Panda says:  None today 
*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 2, 2011)

*Milestones for September 1st, 2011** 
BraveSoul passes 400,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2011)

Great job BS


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2011)

*
NOTE:  As of now, and for most of the afternoon, there have been no stats on Free-DC.  I will try to check back later.  If anyone else happens to check and they are up, please grab them and post.  Thanks.
*


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2011)

I am out of town most of the weekend, just want to thank you for all the work you do for us  Have a good weekend everyone, be safe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm too late, but the stats are already gone like they do before the first update the next morning.


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2011)

Shame that the Free-DC hamsters got drunk on Friday night, here are the great milestones we missed:
*
Milestones Yesterday, 2nd September
dhoshaw passed 3,000,000  
Sadasius passed 1,800,000 
ocgmj passed 1,100,000  
BowHunt3r passed 800,000 
BazookaJoe passed 750,000 
*

Great work guys! 

P.D. Sorry twilyth, hope I've done you proud


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2011)

Holy crap!!!!! Good one KieX for picking that one up brother!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2011)

@KieX - very nice - thank you.


----------



## Bow (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2011)

Great list of stones fellas, keep'em coming.  I haven't seen my name on that list in soooo long.


----------



## KieX (Sep 4, 2011)

*Milestones Yesterday, 3rd September
F150_Raptor passed 3,000,000  *

Great stuff buddy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for August 28th, 2011**
> brandonwh64 passed 200,000
> *



holy crap! we have been doing major construction inside the house and I forgot my cruncher was still going LOL its not only pushed me over 200K but its probably filled with saw dust and paint shavings LOL I better clean it out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy crap, an F150 just blew right by me and I didn't even see it coming.   

Great job bro.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 6, 2011)

*Milestones for September 5th, 2011** 
devonharris passes 250,000  
*

Crap.  I had to delete a post and I think I blew away Don's milestone from yesterday, so here it is again.

*Milestones for September 4th, 2011** 
FIH The Don passed 800,000  
*


----------



## Bow (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2011)

*Milestones for September 6th, 2011** 
Black Panther passes 400,000  
PHaS3 passes 60,000
*


----------



## Bow (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 8, 2011)

*Milestones for September 07, 2011** 
Niko084 passes 7,000,000   
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome job Niko!!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2011)

WOOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## twilyth (Sep 9, 2011)

*Milestones for September 8th, 2011** 
hat_tpu passes 900,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2011)

Almost a millionaire hat, great job bud!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 10, 2011)

*Milestones for September 9th, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,800,000  
Munkhtur passes 750,000  
*


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet job, everyone! Keep up the crunching!


----------



## Bow (Sep 10, 2011)

Good job guys


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2011)

*Milestones for September 10th, 2011** 
arrakis9 passes 500,000  
f22a4bandit passes 350,000  
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice stones!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2011)

*Milestones for September 11th, 2011** 
PHaS3 passes 70,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice one F150.  You've come a long way in a very short time. 

*Milestones for September 12th, 2011** 
F150_Raptor passes 3,500,000   
*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, there's still a long way to go.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 13, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Thanks, there's still a long way to go.



Are you aiming for anything in particular?
(And congrats on your milestone! )


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Are you aiming for anything in particular?
> (And congrats on your milestone! )



Knowing Raptor probably 40 billion.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's hear if for El Capitain!!! 
*Milestones for September 13th, 2011** 
Chicken Patty passes 3,000,000   
Qu4k3r passes 250,000  
*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2011)

'Grats Cap'n. I may not ever catch up to you but I sure can try so far ive cleared 1100 past 24hrs and just brought my x3 online.


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 14, 2011)

Great job CP!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Are you aiming for anything in particular?
> (And congrats on your milestone! )



As far as I can go without spending any more on hardware, a least that's my story for now.  


stinger608 said:


> Knowing Raptor probably 40 billion.




Congrats CP on the 3 mil!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Let's hear if for El Capitain!!!
> *Milestones for September 13th, 2011**
> Chicken Patty passes 3,000,000
> Qu4k3r passes 250,000
> *



About time!  I'm already looking at parts for my next build, hopefully 4 million comes much faster!



JrRacinFan said:


> 'Grats Cap'n. I may not ever catch up to you but I sure can try so far ive cleared 1100 past 24hrs and just brought my x3 online.



Good job dude, anything that crunches helps!   ...and thanks. 



BinaryMage said:


> Great job CP!





F150_Raptor said:


> As far as I can go without spending any more on hardware, a least that's my story for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CP on the 3 mil!



Thanks guys.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome milestone CP!!!! Now on to 4 million bro!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice one Mike - a consistent top 10 performer!  

*Milestones for September 14th, 2011** 
MRCLTPU passes 700,000  
mjkmike passes 5,500,000   
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 15, 2011)

Mucho kudos MJK!


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2011)

Awsome guys


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Milestones for September 15th, 2011** 
bogmali passes 7,000,000   
twuersch passes 1,800,000   
FIH The Don passes 850,000  
*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2011)

'Grats Stoners! I'm workin on my next one and should be coming up soon.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

*Milestones for September 16th, 2011** 
itsover65 passes 500,000  
ERazerHead passes 3,500,000   
Netherlord passes 100
*


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for September 16th, 2011**
> itsover65 passes 500,000
> ERazerHead passes 3,500,000
> Netherlord passes 100
> *



Wow, a congrats to Itsover for making the big half million!!!!!!

What an awesome job ERazer for the huge 3.5 million mark man!!!! That is frigging killer dude!

We must not forget the ones that make the back bone of our awesome team!!!!! Congrats to Netherlord for hitting 100!!!!!!!!! Dude, your on  your way man!!! Thanks a ton for being a part of the greatest WCG team on the net!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, a congrats to Itsover for making the big half million!!!!!!
> 
> What an awesome job ERazer for the huge 3.5 million mark man!!!! That is frigging killer dude!
> 
> We must not forget the ones that make the back bone of our awesome team!!!!! Congrats to Netherlord for hitting 100!!!!!!!!! Dude, your on  your way man!!! Thanks a ton for being a part of the greatest WCG team on the net!


+1.  Absolutely.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2011)

*Milestones for September 17th, 2011** 
El_Mayo passes 10,000
BowHunt3r passes 850,000  
ThePutzer passes 600,000  
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job guys   Bow is on his way to be a millionaire.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys i'm back from my Honeymoon! It was kickass!  I see I missed a lot of really kickass Stones!  The greatest captain ever hit 3 MILLION!  (for the not knowing! el capitan "Chicken Patty"!) and One of TPU's Folding super power! bogmali!  Newly crunching super power F150_Raptor!  Dedicated TPU crunching member mjkmike!  Great job to all the Stoners!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

Huge stone for Mindweaver today!!!  Also congrats to JrRacinFan!

*Milestones for September 18th, 2011** 
JrRacinFan passes 300,000  
Mindweaver passes 16,000,000    
*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2011)

Yay for 300k! Grats Mindweaver!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a great stone you got there Mindweaver, keep up the great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys i'm back from my Honeymoon! It was kickass!  I see I missed a lot of really kickass Stones!  The greatest captain ever hit 3 MILLION!  (for the not knowing! el capitan "Chicken Patty"!) and One of TPU's Folding super power! bogmali!  Newly crunching super power F150_Raptor!  Dedicated TPU crunching member mjkmike!  Great job to all the Stoners!



Thank you sir!  So how was the honeymoon, want to share with us?  I'm sure it was amazing!  Anyhow, congrats on your huge milestone too my friend!  Really proud to be part of this group. 



twilyth said:


> Huge stone for Mindweaver today!!!  Also congrats to JrRacinFan!
> 
> *Milestones for September 18th, 2011**
> JrRacinFan passes 300,000
> ...



Congrats guys, you'll are doing a great job!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yay for 300k! Grats Mindweaver!


Thanks! 



F150_Raptor said:


> That's a great stone you got there Mindweaver, keep up the great work.


Thanks! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you sir!  So how was the honeymoon, want to share with us?  I'm sure it was amazing!  Anyhow, congrats on your huge milestone too my friend!  Really proud to be part of this group.
> Congrats guys, you'll are doing a great job!



Thanks Captain! and the honeymoon was great! Didn't want to come home.. but had to come back to the real world..


----------



## twilyth (Sep 20, 2011)

*Milestones for September 19th, 2011** 
PHaS3 passes 80,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Unfortunately.   But anyways, super happy for you bro, you deserve nothing but the best my brotha! 



twilyth said:


> *Milestones for September 19th, 2011**
> PHaS3 passes 80,000
> *



Great job, keep up the great work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unfortunately.   But anyways, super happy for you bro, you deserve nothing but the best my brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, keep up the great work.



Thanks bro! I see I have a few rigs down.. So, I hope to have them back online today. Hopefully i can reach 40k.  I still have a 2600k and 2x2gb 1600 Mushkin ram, 60gb SSD, and 9600 gt just sitting on my shelf..  I just need a motherboard.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks bro! I see I have a few rigs down.. So, I hope to have them back online today. Hopefully i can reach 40k.  I still have a 2600k and 2x2gb 1600 Mushkin ram, 60gb SSD, and 9600 gt just sitting on my shelf..  I just need a motherboard.. hehehe



That'll be awesome, wish I coudl help you on getting a board.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That'll be awesome, wish I coudl help you on getting a board.



 No problem bro. I've just been really picky on what board i want to get. I'm thinking z68 over the "p" variant just because it's newer. I want Crossfire 3x pcie and be able to clock to at least 4.5 to 4.7ghz and stay between $150 - $200. I'll probably use it for my main rig over my x6 970.. The only thing thou is my 970 is a beastly pc.. hehehe  But x58 is getting old now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know bat to tell ya, I'll be happy having an X58 right now LOL.  I got my lonely Thuban doing all my crunching.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2011)

*Milestones for September 20th, 2011** 
mosheen passed 950,000  
Munkhtur passed 800,000  
A31Chris passed 4,000
rreinu passed 500
xstayxtruex passed 1,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for September 20th, 2011**
> mosheen passed 950,000
> Munkhtur passed 800,000
> A31Chris passed 4,000
> ...



Lots of stones today.  Great job guys!


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2011)

Today's stoners list!  Some huge stones from some of our power houses.  Great job fellas, keep it up.

sixequalszero with his first stone, welcome aboard. 

*Milestones for September 20th, 2011** 
msgclb passed 6,500,000  
F150_Raptor passed 4,000,000  
sixequalszero passed 200
*


----------



## BinaryMage (Sep 23, 2011)

Raptor is flying ahead!  (Okay, terrible pun, I tried...)
Awesome job msgclb and welcome sixequalszero!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2011)

*Milestones for September 22nd, 2011** 
ocgmj passes 1,200,000   
Netherlord passes 500
xstayxtruex passes 3,000
sixequalszero passes 1,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *Milestones for September 22nd, 2011**
> ocgmj passes 1,200,000
> Netherlord passes 500
> xstayxtruex passes 3,000
> ...



Great job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2011)

Big one for Mr. KieX, Esq. !!!  

*Milestones for September 22nd, 2011** 
KieX passes 7,000,000   
xstayxtruex passes 5,000
sixequalszero passes 3,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2011)

WOOOOOO!  Big stone for Dan!  Congrats dude


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job stoners!  

Kickass job KieX! Crunching Power house!


----------



## Bow (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2011)

*Milestones for September 24th, 2011** 
xstayxtruex passes 10,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

*Milestones for September 25th, 2011** 
BarbaricSoul passes 700,000  
sixequalszero passes 5,000
*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2011)

*Milestones for September 26th, 2011** 
FIH The Don passes 900,000  
xstayxtruex passes 20,000
sixequalszero passes 7,000
*


----------



## Bow (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job stoners. I  had not been on in a bit due to Internet issues, but that's all fixed now.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah me and yeahhhhh jellyroll

*Milestones for July 8th, 2011** 
twilyth passes 8,500,000
jellyrole passes 400,000  
xstayxtruex passes 25,000
sixequalszero passes 9,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job on those stones T!  Great job to everyone else!  Nice to see some of the newcomers stepping up into some nice stones.


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 29, 2011)

Some great stones the last few weeks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 29, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah me and yeahhhhh jellyroll
> 
> *Milestones for July 8th, 2011**
> twilyth passes 8,500,000
> ...



Congratz, Twilyth! Big Stone!
 PS.
*fixed*


----------



## twilyth (Sep 29, 2011)

*Milestones for September 28th, 2011** 
Radical_Edward passes 750,000  
Munkhtur passes 850,000  
sixequalszero passes 10,000
*


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats twilyth
Huge stone there man!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

*Milestones for September 29th, 2011** 
xstayxtruex passes 30,000
*


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice stones on this page


----------



## twilyth (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow.  Just Wow!
So many amazing stones in one day.
That 10M mark must be sweet GM!!!

*Milestones for September 22nd, 2011** 
VulkanBros_TPU passes 1,900,000   
HammerON passes 8,000,000   
GREASEMONKEY passes 10,000,000   
F150_Raptor passes 4,500,000   
rreinu passes 1,000
*


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

Great stones guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 1, 2011)

This Rocks Great job Guys.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! Kickass stoners! 

HammerON Kickass job! TPU Powerhouse! 
GREASEMONKEY Kickass job! BIG BIG Stone!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2011)

I won't be doing the stats any more so anyone who is interested, contact CP via the team thread, PM, etc.

*Milestones for September 22nd, 2011** 
Delta6326 passes 600,000  
BinaryMage passes 40,000
xstayxtruex passes 40,000
*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  Just Wow!
> So many amazing stones in one day.
> That 10M mark must be sweet GM!!!
> 
> ...





Amazing stones everyone, sorry I wasn't around earlier, had a week from hell, 19 hour shifter basically, etc.  Yeah, just couldn't get on.  But awesome stones, epic to be exact!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 3, 2011)

Fordgt90oncept passes 4,500,000
f22ce4bandit     passes 400,000
Black Panther    Passes 450,000


----------



## Bow (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2011)

Go get'em FORD!  Great stone dude, and to everyone else as well.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 4, 2011)

Milestones for October 03/2011

hat_tpu passes 950,000
ThePutzer passes 650,000
xstayxtruex passes 50,000

Great job all.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would assume that Hat_tpu is at 950,000 not 950,00 LOLOL

Almost to the million club!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 4, 2011)

Thks new at this and can't type worth shit.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome job with the Stones, everyone! I'm amazed how quickly I've put out PPD after I installed the i7. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Bow (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 5, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Thks new at this and can't type worth shit.



Copy and paste.  No typing needed.

Congrats stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 5, 2011)

Milestones for October 04

*dustyshiv passes 10,000,000*

stinger608 passes 450,000

sixequalszero passes 20,000


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2011)

LOLOL, holy crap, didn't even realize I passed 450,000! Thanks for catching that Mike!!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 5, 2011)

Way to go dustyshiv! 10m is amazing!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome stone dustyshiv!


----------



## KieX (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats stoners 

Shiv now belongs to the exclusive trio to hit the 10Million mark. Epic contribution


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been around much, have a lot going on.  But never too late to congratulate the stoners.  Great job guys!  You'll make me very proud!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 6, 2011)

*Milestones for October 05*

4x4n_TPU passes 3,500,000

El_Mayo passes 20,000

Black Panther passes 500,000

BowHunt3r passes 900,000

PHaS3 passes 90,000

Another great day for the stoners


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 6, 2011)

Some awesome milestones! Way to go!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2011)

EPIC day for stones!  WOO!  great job everyone


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 7, 2011)

*Milestone for October 06*

anthony whittle passes 450,000

Netherlord passes 1,000

xstayxtruex passes 60,000


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 7, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Milestones for October 04
> 
> *dustyshiv passes 10,000,000*
> 
> ...



 I missed it the other day, but Kickass job dustyshiv! TPU Power House!


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome job stoners.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

Stoners??? Oh yeah...that's right. ***get's bowl and starts packing it***

Okay here are the milestones for today:

twuersch passes 1,900,000 Nice one! 
Qu4k3r passes 300,000  woooo!!!  I'm comin to get ya Quaker! 
sixequalszero passes 25,000 Good job six


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 8, 2011)

Note to Chaot,  don't use yellow. It is hard to read.

Other than that great job.

I think you missed one.

Munkhtur passes 900,000 Great work


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Note to Chaot,  don't use yellow. It is hard to read.
> 
> Other than that great job.




Ya I did note to self as well when I submitted but was to lazy to change it....but since you mentioned it I did it just for you Mj. (hugs)


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm comin to get ya Quaker!


I'm going to use nitro


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 8, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> I'm going to use nitro




LOL  Better start a tweakin' Gogogogogogo!!!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 9, 2011)

*Milestones for Oct. 9, 2011** 
mosheen passed 1,000,000   
Netherlord passed 2,000*


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting F150. I was just about to do it.

@Chaotic you still have the job but don't leave it this long or we will post for you.

*Great job on the big mil mosheen*


----------



## twilyth (Oct 9, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for posting F150. I was just about to do it.
> 
> @Chaotic you still have the job but don't leave it this long or we will post for you.
> 
> *Great job on the big mil mosheen*



Thanks F150 - you too Mike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2011)

...and that's another member in the millionaires club.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 9, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Thanks for posting F150. I was just about to do it.
> 
> @Chaotic you still have the job but don't leave it this long or we will post for you.
> 
> *Great job on the big mil mosheen*



Ya thanks all for posting for me...I got distracted and it slipped my mind last night.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 10, 2011)

Fantastic milestones today...not just bcause I acheived one but we had mutiple milestones today!!! Congrats and well done Team Techpowerup! !

*Milestones Today*
_ChaoticAtmosphere passes 250,000
popswala passes 250,000
F150_Raptor passes 5,000,000
Netherlord passes 3,000
xstayxtruex passes 70,000
sixequalszero passes 30,000_


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ya thanks all for posting for me...I got distracted and it slipped my mind last night.



No problem, I noticed they weren't done so I figured I'd do it.  Getting distracted is easy to do.

 Great job stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 10, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 11, 2011)

Milestones for today!!

Netherlord passes 4,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

Great job stoners!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job stoners!



Dude, you're a day late. I'm about to post the new milestones in about an hour.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Dude, you're a day late. I'm about to post the new milestones in about an hour.



I know bro, just can't find enough time in a day `


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know bro, just can't find enough time in a day `



Login from work  

I do it even if I'm not allowed. 

But since your on right now....I'll be posting the PIE and MILES in about 45 minutes. Unless you are totally exhausted then get some rest my friend. We'll see ya late tomorrow


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't seen a change in DC stats since last WCG update....when I see a change I will post.


EDIT: There are no milestones today.  I will continue to check.

EDIT: So no milestones today but if this is any consolation, I almost reached 4,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Login from work
> 
> I do it even if I'm not allowed.
> 
> But since your on right now....I'll be posting the PIE and MILES in about 45 minutes. Unless you are totally exhausted then get some rest my friend. We'll see ya late tomorrow



I don't have internet access at work bro, only my phone but I can't be on it while work is buzzing.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have internet access at work bro, only my phone but I can't be on it while work is buzzing.



Wow CP that's crazy my friend.  I do customer service from a phone and a computer (thin client) I do mostly order taking and customer service. I can surf the internet if I want between calls but Niles IL doesn't like it. Oh well. When i surf from work I get alerts on my sign ins that someone signed in from Niles IL. Our IP address for all phones in the joint I work in point to Illinois. Can you say VPN?

I'm in Canada.

Gotta love technology.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

Milestones Today
*toast2004 passes 1,400,000 
FIH The Don passes 950,000*One million next!!!! Gogogogogogogogogo!!!!!


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2011)

One day I'll reach one million myself... one day soon.


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow CP that's crazy my friend.  I do customer service from a phone and a computer (thin client) I do mostly order taking and customer service. I can surf the internet if I want between calls but Niles IL doesn't like it. Oh well. When i surf from work I get alerts on my sign ins that someone signed in from Niles IL. Our IP address for all phones in the joint I work in point to Illinois. Can you say VPN?
> 
> I'm in Canada.
> 
> Gotta love technology.



Thing is it's blocked and monitored, we can only access sites that are allowed on the network.



As far as the stones, great job people!


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is it's blocked and monitored, we can only access sites that are allowed on the network.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the stones, great job people!



Unless your IT department is really, really talented, you can easily bypass blocking, not that I would recommend it. Tor or a proxy should do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Unless your IT department is really, really talented, you can easily bypass blocking, not that I would recommend it. Tor or a proxy should do it.



Yeah, but naw, I got my phone (iPhone 4).  So browsing is really easy.  Just that work has been pretty busy, so haven't been able to browse much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is it's blocked and monitored, we can only access sites that are allowed on the network.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the stones, great job people!





BinaryMage said:


> Unless your IT department is really, really talented, you can easily bypass blocking, not that I would recommend it. Tor or a proxy should do it.





Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, but naw, I got my phone (iPhone 4).  So browsing is really easy.  Just that work has been pretty busy, so haven't been able to browse much.



If you can get to my site http://wdhq.net from work then you have access to my proxy too     EDIT: All you have to do is register and when you sign in you will see a link for World Domination proxy.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

_*Milestones Today*_
_*Sadasius passes 1,900,000
Netherlord passes 5,000
sixequalszero passes 40,000*_

Congrats to Sadasius, sixmancruncher and especially Netherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrloorrrrd!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2011)

Great job on the stones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo, Sadasius almost at the 2 million mark!  Great job bro!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

Milestones Today
*El_Mayo passes 25,000*

Gogogogo El_Mayo!  Good Stones!


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats to Team TPU!! We moved up to Rank 22

Keep up the good work guys!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 16, 2011)

_*Milestones Today*_
_*bogmali passes 7,500,000
JrRacinFan passes 350,000
MRCLTPU passes 750,000
KieX passes 7,500,000
ocgmj passes 1,300,000
PHaS3 passes 100,000*_


Nice stoner day!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Great job on 7.5 mill bogmali.

Also great job to the other stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job guys.

Jon, great job on the 7.5 mil!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job guys!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 17, 2011)

_*Milestones Today*_
_*Mindweaver passes 17,000,000 
arrakis9 passes 550,000 
sixequalszero passes 50,000 *_


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 17, 2011)

Just one thing to say to you Mind.  Thanks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job Mind, amazing!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 17, 2011)

Mindweaver


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job Mindweaver!! Your dedication and commitment is outstanding.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!   I don't come into the WCG threads as much.. Not because I don't like coming in here and talking to you guys.. I been doing it lately to keep my mind off other things.. I found out a few weeks ago that my step father has prostate cancer...  My best friends wife's mother they found cancer cells in her breast... My brothers wife hasn't been feeling well and found a spot/mass so they are running test to find out what it is... I'm not a praying person.. but I found myself praying a couple of weeks ago.. 

I got upset the other week, and wondered why I was even crunching, and folding.. is it helping? I even considered shutting down all my rigs.. but this is the only way I know how to fight this monster... So i'll keep fighting... I still have faith that we can beat this!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys!   I don't come into the WCG threads as much.. Not because I don't like coming in here and talking to you guys.. I been doing it lately to keep my mind off other things.. I found out a few weeks ago that my step father has prostate cancer...  My best friends wife's mother they found cancer cells in her breast... My brothers wife hasn't been feeling well and found a spot/mass so they are running test to find out what it is... I'm not a praying person.. but I found myself praying a couple of weeks ago..
> 
> I got upset the other week, and wondered why I was even crunching, and folding.. is it helping? I even considered shutting down all my rigs.. but this is the only way I know how to fight this monster... So i'll keep fighting... I still have faith that we can beat this!



Damn Mind I am sorry to hear all that man! You and your family are really having a streak of shitty luck

Try and keep your head up bro, and I have to think that with our help we will overcome that awful monster!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 17, 2011)

That's sad to hear mind, I'm so sorry to hear that man.  I hope everything works out and please keep us posted.  If you need anything please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 18, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys!   I don't come into the WCG threads as much.. Not because I don't like coming in here and talking to you guys.. I been doing it lately to keep my mind off other things.. I found out a few weeks ago that my step father has prostate cancer...  My best friends wife's mother they found cancer cells in her breast... My brothers wife hasn't been feeling well and found a spot/mass so they are running test to find out what it is... I'm not a praying person.. but I found myself praying a couple of weeks ago..
> 
> I got upset the other week, and wondered why I was even crunching, and folding.. is it helping? I even considered shutting down all my rigs.. but this is the only way I know how to fight this monster... So i'll keep fighting... I still have faith that we can beat this!



My sincerest condolences to you and your family   . I am a prayerful person so I will also say a prayer in hope of successful remission for all involved.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear all of the bad news MW.  Maybe this won't make you feel any better, but prostate cancer tends to grow extremely slowly and can be successfully managed the vast majority of the time.  This isn't always true, but if I had to pick a type of cancer to get, this would be on my short list.  I think there's been a lot of success in treating breast cancer too, but I haven't looked at the stats in a long time.  Let us know about the other one once you get some news.  I had a spot show up on my last lung x-ray, but it turned out to just be scar tissue from when I used to get bronchitis all of the time.  Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 18, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*VulkanBros_TPU passes 2,000,000
captainskyhawk passes 250,000
ThePutzer passes 700,000
F150_Raptor passes 5,500,000*_

I guess mindweaver can see F150 in his rearview mirror by now. Good job all stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2011)

At this rate, mindweaver is gonna need to step it up!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 18, 2011)

He's got at least a year and a half before he has to start stepping it up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 19, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> He's got at least a year and a half before he has to start stepping it up.



Yes, must be. Just checked your opportunities and Mind is not there so that seems about right.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 19, 2011)

so we only have one stoner today but good news is he is near 1,000,000 

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
Munkhtur passes 950,000*_

EDIT: Good job Munkhtur


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

Good job lone stoner


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 20, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
*_

Hmmmmm.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 20, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> _*Milestoners Today*_
> _*
> *_
> 
> Hmmmmm.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 21, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
Avarice302 passes 90,000
BowHunt3r passes 950,000
f22a4bandit passes 450,000:*_


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2011)

Way to go guys
Come on 1 Million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 22, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
paulieg passes 5,000,000 PAULIEEEEEEEEE!!!! 
mjkmike passes 6,000,000 MJMIKEY!!!!!!!!!!! 
sixequalszero passes 60,000 SIXEEEEEEEEEEEEY!!!!! (pardon the pun ) *_

Pass the dutchie upon the left hand side yos!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2011)

Great stones fellas !


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2011)

WooHoo


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 23, 2011)

twilyth said:


> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4589/10763241.jpg



Yup another non stoner day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

Today's lonely stoner, and a very nice stone while at it 

Milestones Today
ocgmj passes 1,400,000


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 24, 2011)

ocgmmj also takes a slice of pie almost every day.  Great job.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 25, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
deathwish passes 200 *_

Welcome Deathwish!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Stones come easy at first, enjoy them Shaun!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 26, 2011)

_*Milestoners Today*_
_*
deathwish passes 500 *_


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

*Milestoners Today*
_Bmarlow.durbin passes 50,000
F150_Raptor passes 6,000,000
sixequalszero passes 70,000_


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 27, 2011)

*Also today*

El_Mayo passes 30,000

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Today's stoners 

Milestones Today
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 300,000
hat_tpu passes 1,000,000
deathwish passes 1,000


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for covering for me CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

Anytime bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

should take 10 days or so then i will hit 1mil


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should take 10 days or so then i will hit 1mil


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2011)

its been a long journey lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its been a long journey lol



I just reached 300,000...I admire your position.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should take 10 days or so then i will hit 1mil



Congrats bro, you've came a long way!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 29, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

Munkhtur passes 1,000,000 Welcome to the mill club.

deathwish passes 2,000 Keep up the great job.


----------



## Bow (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 29, 2011)

Once I hit one mill all heck is going to break loose!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Once I hit one mill all heck is going to break loose!



...and may you elaborate more?   Building more rigs?


----------



## KieX (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats to *erausre *and *hat *on becoming our newest millionaires 

Congrats to all the other stoners: the new and the conquering


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 30, 2011)

I think there is going to a party at Delta6326's house some time next year.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> I think there is going to a party at Delta6326's house some time next year.



Sounds fun


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2011)

*Milestones Yesterday*

*sneddenraj *passed *70,000* - Keep them coming! 
*xvi_tech.kyle* passed *100,000* - (Earns Forum Badge) 
*deathwish* passed *3,000* - Keep it up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you Kiex for picking up after this slacker!


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and may you elaborate more?   Building more rigs?



By that time I hope to have more money and add more rigs will be saving up! The longer it takes the bigger the bang, my dream is to get a 42u server rack using 2u rackmount cases and filling it up

This isn't all the parts but you know.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 31, 2011)

*Milestones today*

MStenholm passes 3,000,000

ocgmj passes 1,500,000

sixequalszero passes 80,000

N-Gen passes 500

Big welcome to N-Gen that just started crunching with us.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 31, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones today*
> 
> MStenholm passes 3,000,000
> 
> ...




ChaoticAtmosphere = Slacker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 2, 2011)

*Milestones today*

KieX passes 8,000,000

Radical_Edward passes 800,000

Pembo passes 650,000

Nice stones today!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats stoners.  Some nice ones today.   Great job everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 2, 2011)

Stones for nov 1/2011

KieX passed 8,000,000 Great work Bro.

Radical_Edward passed 800,000 Getting close to the mill.

Pembo passed 650,000 And another great job

Crunch on and crunch harder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Was already posted Mike : p. but no problem looking again at these epic stones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

No stones today


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 3, 2011)

Well good thing yesterdays were posted twice, that makes up for it right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Well good thing yesterdays were posted twice, that makes up for it right?



I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

My cruncher is down again, Im currently waiting on a new video card. More details to follow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

You have one on the way already?  I can send a temporary card if needed, let me know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

*STONERS OF THE DAY:*

*N-Gen passed 2,000 *

Congrats dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have one on the way already?  I can send a temporary card if needed, let me know.



Its got onboard video but I havnt had time to take the 9400GT out and start it back up on the HD4250


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay, well let me know if anything dude.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 4, 2011)

We missed a stone.

Stones for 2011-11-02

jctuner passed 300,000  Soory I'm late but great stone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you Mike!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

Delta6326 passes 650,000

N-Gen passes 3,000

Great job


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2011)

just 4 or 5 more days to 1 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2011)

Woot 650k!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2011)

*Milestones for Today*

[Bsixequalszero passes 90,000][/B]

Say that name three times fast.

Great job all and keep crunching.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 6, 2011)

Red leather yellow leather
red leather yellow leather
red leather yellow leather
red leather yellow leather
red leather yellow leather
red leather yellow leather


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2011)

984,050, come on million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmmm, as of now, no stones tonight.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2011)

pretty close race huh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

BOW is about to join the millionaires club   I'm sure he's keeping an eye on his stats.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Milestones for yesterday*

*ocgmj passed 1,600,000*

*N-Gen passed 4,000*

Also anthony whittle departed to Newfie Miracle and kcremona joined as a new member.

Sorry I'm late but Stats didn't update as normal yesterday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Mike.    Great stones guys!

Welcome kcremona!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

So far Free DC showing no stones.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

sooooo close to one million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

ZOMG!  Yes you are!  Next update will do it.  What do you have crunching now Stiven?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratz all stoners! HIGH FIVE!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ZOMG!  Yes you are!  Next update will do it.  What do you have crunching now Stiven?



just my 2600K  its the best cpu i've ever had, and its been doing the most work, think its above 400K alone on this chip, so its doing its job pretty good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine!  Thanks to KieX who made it possible.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

its easy as hell to overclock too

i just have my voltage at 1.35v, multi @ 46x, and bclk @ 100, and its stable for 24/7 usage

and dont get higher than 55c on water

it gets me atleast 4000PPD if i game a bit too

what board you planning on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Either Gigabyte UD4 P67 or ASUS P67.  Which ever one I acquire from KieX.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

i'd take ASUS any day, its got UEFI lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

The deal was for the GB board though.  But It's B2 so he's trying to either get me a B3 replacement or he'll see if he sends me the ASUS which is already B3.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2011)

1 MILLION and 50 lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the millionaires club Stiven!  You've crunchers hard for this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*FIH The Don passes 1,000,000*  
N-Gen passes 5,000 


Today we see Don joining the Millionaires Club!  Hard work and dedication got him there, and I'm sure he's proud of that!  On the other hand, N-Gen continues to go through stones as he passes through his first 5k points. 

Good job guys!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

thank you David, it was a personal goal to have that million by the end of this year, 

 for another million  

crunch on ppl


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it was a personal goal to have that million by the end of this year



Congrats on achieving your goal


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2011)

AWESOME Don!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's to another million!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the big mill Don.

*milestones for Nov 09/11*

*kcremona passes 1,000*  Great start.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Good job buddy!  Keep it up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
sixequalszero passes 100,000 


Today our only stoner is sixequalszero with his first 100k under his belt.  Great job and keep up the great work!  Before you  know it you are at 1 million points.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 11, 2011)

If I remember right sixequalsvero should get his crunching tag to go with that grat stone.

Thanks CP for the post, and yes laddy luck  me.  Go big or go home, and I did both.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, he does!  He just has to input his username in the user CP and he's good to go with his new shiny badge.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2011)

Uhhh, nice!   Great job stoners, and thank you twilyth for the creative post.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes very cool Twilyth!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 13, 2011)

*MILESTONES FOR TODAY*

*Mindweaver passes 18,000,000* 

*stinger608 passes 500,000*

*F150_Raptor passes 6,500,000*

Great work stoners.

Mind... You rock.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy crap Mindweaver!!!! Frigging 18mill man, that is awesome!!! And F150 already passing 6 and a half mill is an awesome milestone......Congrats guys!!!

LOL, and I didn't even realize I passed a half mill!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Great job on the half mill stinger608.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 13, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Mindweaver passes 18,000,000



Just... wow... /jealous 

Well-crunched man...


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2011)

*Todays stones*

*BazookaJoe passes 800,000*

*BowHunt3r passes 1,000,000*

*BinaryMage passes 50,000*

I rember when all these members started crunching for us and all I can say is you guys kick ass.  

Bow big grats on the mill


----------



## Bow (Nov 14, 2011)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Thanks for the help along the way everyone


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2011)

*The big mill for my bud bow.  Time will see more*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job and congrats to all the recent stoners.  Thank you for all your dedication!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap Mindweaver!!!! Frigging 18mill man, that is awesome!!! And F150 already passing 6 and a half mill is an awesome milestone......Congrats guys!!!
> 
> LOL, and I didn't even realize I passed a half mill!


Thanks stinger608!  I didn't even realize i passed 18 million!.. I've been working on my "BF3 Config Utility"... Oh and great job on the half Mill bro! 


PHaS3 said:


> Just... wow... /jealous
> 
> Well-crunched man...



Thanks! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Great job and congrats to all the recent stoners.  Thank you for all your dedication!



Thank you Captain!  and like the captain said,"*Great job to all the stoners!*".


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks stinger608!  I didn't even realize i passed 18 million!.. I've been working on my "BF3 Config Utility"... Oh and great job on the half Mill bro!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



With the 2600K that is inbound, I hope to go through stones slightly quicker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passed 350,000 
El_Mayo passed 40,000 
twuersch passed 2,000,000 
N-Gen passed 7,000 *


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, a bunch of awesome stones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

^. Indeed!.  Our members are doing a great job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passed 50,000
Munkhtur passed 1,100,000*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 16, 2011)

lol mjmike....kickass


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome job Stoners!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Nov 17, 2011)

*Todays stones*

*ocgmj passes 1,800,000*

*PHaS3 passes 150,000*


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 18, 2011)

The stones for the day







*Great work twiyth*

Just add the other zero too twilyth's 9,000,000,  I suck at paint and anything creative.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*twilyth passes 9,000,000 
N-Gen passes 8,000 
kcremona passes 2,000)  *

Nice twilyth


----------



## BinaryMage (Nov 18, 2011)

My, my, two people posting milestones! Double congrats to all the stoners.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 18, 2011)

Two thumb's up is all I have to say.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 18, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Just add the other zero too twilyth's 9,000,000,  I suck at paint and anything creative.


I know the feeling.  I always used ACDSee pro, which makes it really easy to do since you can vary the font size by just a roll of the mouse wheel - no thought or creativity required.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 19, 2011)

*Milestones for Today* 

*Netherlord passes 6,000*

*N-Gen passes 9,000*

*Great work all.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

Good job guys.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 20, 2011)

*milestones for the day*

*King Wookie passes 1,400,000*

*Jstn7477 passes 60,000*

*mjkmike passes 6,500,000*

*Qu4k3r passes 350,000*

*marlow.durbin passes 60,000*

Just want to say it's great fun crunching with you all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

Heck yeah bro, some great stones tonight!


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2011)

Great Job Guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

I should be hitting 850,000 soon... Honestly I can't wait to hit my 1 million milestone.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Big stones Today*







Great job 4x4 and KieX Thanks.


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol Sharon Stone... Hot, though... Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job stoners, some huge stones on the board and that shows the dedication from our team members!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 21, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Big stones Today*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111120/lastupdate.png
> 
> Great job 4x4 and KieX Thanks.



I really love your original way of posting the stone mjmike! Guess what? Your hired!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that the scene where the rental tape would always break . . . because people had rewound it so many times?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Is that the scene where the rental tape would always break . . . because people had rewound it so many times?



I would think so! God damn she has an awesome set of..........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

*Milestones Yesterday*
f22a4bandit passed 500,000 
F150_Raptor passed 7,000,000  
N-Gen passed 10,000


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't had a milestone is so long. :c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Keep at it, you'll get though them!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratz to all!


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2011)

*Todays milestones*






Great numbers


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 23, 2011)

Outta this world!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ X2!!  indeed.  Great job stoners.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 24, 2011)

*Milestones Today*






Great job Stoners


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome. Still quite shy of my 1st million thou.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 25, 2011)

*Milestones for today*


----------



## twilyth (Nov 25, 2011)

That's a pretty cool topiary.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
arrakis9 passes 600,000


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 26, 2011)

A lonely stoner  Good job arrakis9


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 27, 2011)

*Milestones for 11/26/11*


Sadasius passed 2,000,000
Jstn7477 passed 80,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 27, 2011)

Great stones  Keep up the good work all


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
*Pembo passes 700,000 *

Great job Pembo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
ocgmj passes 2,000,000  
devonharris passes 300,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
Jstn7477 passes 90,000 
F150_Raptor passes 7,500,000   

Today's stoners, great job guys.  Jstn7477 almost at his first 10% towards 1 million.    Then we see F150_Raptor crushing some more *BIG* stones as he achieves his 7.5 million points milestone.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2011)

Holy crap, F150 at 7.5 mill!!! Awesome cruching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 30, 2011)

F150!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

...In such short time too!


----------



## Bow (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2011)

30~ days to pass me 
Great work bro


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 1, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
Zachary-85 passed 500 


GO GO GO ZACH!!!!! LET"S GET THOSE CRAZY CANUUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2011)

Zachary going through his first stones.   Welcome to the stoners club.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 2, 2011)

I got a problem....my boinc client isn't auto reporting. I got home from work today and had 10 or 15 wu' ready to report....anyone know how I can change that?


----------



## KieX (Dec 2, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got a problem....my boinc client isn't auto reporting. I got home from work today and had 10 or 15 wu' ready to report....anyone know how I can change that?



Use Mindweaver's config tool: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370

If you already have, you might just need to re-run the "read config file" option. Take a look at the event messages, and it should show something like the pic in my attachment.

If it doesn't say that.. it means it's missing from the config file. If it says that and it's not uploading, check your internet settings on BOINC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I got a problem....my boinc client isn't auto reporting. I got home from work today and had 10 or 15 wu' ready to report....anyone know how I can change that?



Do you have WCG installed on the OS drive or another drive?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*MRCLTPU passes 800,000*

*kcremona passes 4,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 4,000*

Nice jump in numbers Zachary-85


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Great job stoners.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 2, 2011)

BEER!


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 2, 2011)

I added my 4th cruncher yesterday so my stats should level off this weekend.  I let my cached work run out on my machines before I moved them over here.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do you have WCG installed on the OS drive or another drive?



On the OS drive.....it happened after I tried to OC my NB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for joining Zach.  
@chaotic.  Run the WCG Configurato that mind has in his post for the EZ config file.  Maybe that gets it to report automatically again.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> @chaotic.  Run the WCG Configurato that mind has in his post for the EZ config file.  Maybe that gets it to report automatically again.


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 3, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>



This is what you want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


>





BinaryMage said:


> This is what you want.



The 2nd one actually finds the directory for you for those who have it installed on a drive that is not the OS drive.  I know you have it installed on the OS drive, but maybe this one works while the other one doesn't.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

*Milestones Today*


*Zachary-85 passes 10,000*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 3, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> This is what you want.





Chicken Patty said:


> The 2nd one actually finds the directory for you for those who have it installed on a drive that is not the OS drive.  I know you have it installed on the OS drive, but maybe this one works while the other one doesn't.




Thanks!!! Quack Quack!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome, Zach is on the move!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 4, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Broom2455 passes 350,000*

*Jstn7477 passes 100,000*

*brandonwh64 passes 250,000*

*PHaS3 passes 200,000*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2011)

Some awesome milestones!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 4, 2011)

WooHoo
Is that a silvercloud? 1.5 mil +


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice stones list for the night.  Great job guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 5, 2011)

*Stones Today*

*Munkhtur passes 1,200,000*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 400,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 25,000*

*deathwish passes 5,000*

Great job all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2011)

Great job stoners.  Good list and some nice stones.


----------



## sixequalszero (Dec 5, 2011)

Milestone tomorrow? I think so.
Although playing Skyrim annihilates my PPD.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 5, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Milestone tomorrow? I think so.
> Although playing Skyrim annihilates my PPD.



Yeah, Lauren and I have been having the same issue.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 6, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*toast2004 passes 1,500,000*

*marlow.durbin passes 70,000*

*deathwish passes 7,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 30,000*

Crunch on and chrunch harder


----------



## Bow (Dec 6, 2011)

WOOHOOO every one, Beers on me


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome stones!!! Wow, Zach is off to a great start!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice list tonight!   Congrats to all of tonights stoners.


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 7, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome stones!!! Wow, Zach is off to a great start!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Burrr... it's getting chilly up in my neck of the woods.    I was almost thinking of going up into my attic and dragging down my oil filled electric space heater to help warm up my computer room .....    THEN, ... it came to me .... why power up a space heater ... that only consumes electricity .... and does nothing but provide heat.       ... When I could fire up a couple of  older P4D crunchers that could also generate some heat ..... AND I could get a few more WCG points out of it in the process ....


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2011)

Zachary85 said:


> Burrr... it's getting chilly up in my neck of the woods.    I was almost thinking of going up into my attic and dragging down my oil filled electric space heater to help warm up my computer room .....    THEN, ... it came to me .... why power up a space heater ... that only consumes electricity .... and does nothing but provide heat.       ... When I could fire up a couple of  older P4D crunchers that could also generate some heat ..... AND I could get a few more WCG points out of it in the process ....



P4D, that's hardcore


----------



## BinaryMage (Dec 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> P4D, that's hardcore



I considered turning a Cyrix MII (P.Pro/P.II competitor) into a cruncher once, just for kicks, but that thing was too slow to even run Linux. It was quite the relic, though - had a Cyrix CPU, a Quantum hard drive, and an integrated ATI Rage GPU....


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I considered turning a Cyrix MII (P.Pro/P.II competitor) into a cruncher once, just for kicks, but that thing was too slow to even run Linux. It was quite the relic, though - had a Cyrix CPU, a Quantum hard drive, and an integrated ATI Rage GPU....



That's beyond hardcore. That's brutal!

WCG recently celebrated 7 years I believe. At some point P4 may have been the norm. But the Cyrix sounds older than the project itself. My timescales are pretty bad. Perhaps a veteran like Twilyth would care to share what machines he started with 

Off to sleep now, busy day tomorrow. Congrats to all our recent stoners, keep up the good work.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 7, 2011)

*Milestones Today*


*Pembo passes 750,000*

*bpgt64 passes 350,000*

*sixequalszero passes 150,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 40,000*

*deathwish passes 10,000*

Another great day for stones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2011)

Here we see today's stones.  KieX has a F150 closing in on his rearview and quickly.  You two are doing an amazing job! 

Sneddenraj get's his first 10% towards being a millionaire, keep at it buddy, you'll be there before you know it.

Zachary just joined, but he's plowing through #'s in the standings and getting past his first 50k.  

*Milestones Today*
sneddenraj passes 100,000 
KieX passes 9,000,000   
F150_Raptor passes 8,000,000   
Zachary-85 passes 50,000


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks CP and great job guys

I had a pic so posting it.






I fogot to add that 15thWarlock added his name as a new member the other day.

Welcome to the team Warlock.

Will I'm at it go get you're WCG badge sneddenraj.  100,000 is a great milstone.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice.  Plus, pitcher plants are very cool.


----------



## KieX (Dec 8, 2011)

Just noticed there's a pretty interesting "milestone whopper" coming up if you want to call it that.

In roughly 30days Mindweaver will reach 20Mill, F150 any myself (+ twilyth perhaps?) will reach 10Million.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

It'll be at least 2 months for me unless EVGA comes out with their dual socket LGA2011 board soon and I can get a decent price on 2 3820's.  If that happens in January,  then that might push the date back a bit, but that doesn't seem likely at the moment.


----------



## KieX (Dec 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It'll be at least 2 months for me unless EVGA comes out with their dual socket LGA2011 board soon and I can get a decent price on 2 3820's.  If that happens in January,  then that might push the date back a bit, but that doesn't seem likely at the moment.



Afraid you're looking at wrong CPU, need Xeon E5 for those boards. List of models/prices below:
http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2011/2011102701_Prices_of_Xeon_E5-2600-series_CPUs.html

The 8 cores look mighty tempting, but they may run as hot as volcanoes.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 8, 2011)

I was looking at the models and prices in wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Bridge#Desktop_platform

edit:  oh, you mean I need to look at the server not the desktop chips.  I was wondering about that.  Will look into that more when EVGA has an announcement I guess - unless they've already said.  I just skimmed your link and didn't notice anything.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 9, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 70,000*

*kcremona passes 5,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

Zachary moving along quickly.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Dec 10, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Niko084 passes 7,500,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 80,000*


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Woot, great job stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 11, 2011)

*milestones for yesterday*

*BarbaricSoul passed 750,000*

*Zachary-85 passed 90,000*

*deathwish passed 20,000*

Great work all.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 12, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 100,000*

*A31Chris passes 5,000*

Time to get that Badge Zach.


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well done Zachary-85  Always cool to pass 100K.

Keep on Crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2011)

Zachary is moving along nicely.  Before he knows it he'll be at the 1 million mark.


----------



## Bow (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Dec 13, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*deathwish passes 25,000*

*masterwolfe passes 200*

*Members Joining Today*

*masterwolfe joins as new* Welcome to the team


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to Masterwolfe!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats stoners and welcome new masterwolfe.    You'll have a blast here.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Mindweaver passes 19,000,000*

*f22a4bandit passes 550,000*

*rsh5155 passes 300,000*

Outstanding job Mindweaver.


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2011)

Geez!!  Almost 20 million mindweaver.  So what's the celebration when you do get there?


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 15, 2011)

*No milestones Today*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2011)

I haz a sad


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol ^^


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 16, 2011)

*Big Smile for Todays milestones*

*F150_Raptor passes 8,500,000*

*mjkmike passes 7,000,000*

*Radical_Edward passes 900,000*

*Pembo passes 800,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 150,000*

*masterwolfe passes 500*Welcome to the team

*Sinzia passes 500*welcome to the team

*Members Joining Today*
*Sinzia joins as new*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 16, 2011)

Great stones everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

ZOMG!!!  I now haz a


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! I think thatès the most stoners I've seen since I started back up! Cogratz all!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow! I think thatès the most stoners I've seen since I started back up! Cogratz all!!



Totally agree with Chaotic!!! Wow, some awesome milestones team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Totally agree with Chaotic!!! Wow, some awesome milestones team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Watch out Canada!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2011)

We are oh so close to being able to compete with Canada more, but already low to mid 2 millions a day is a great #.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2011)

*More good stones Today*

*Delta6326 passes 700,000*

*Jstn7477 passes 150,000*

*kcremona passes 6,000*

*Sinzia passes 4,000*

Great job stoners.

Crunch on and chruch harder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Broom2455 passes 350,000*
> 
> ...



LOL and it only took me 1 1/2 months to go from 235-250. Damn this AMD quad is slow. It was partly my fault for leaving it on and not running WCG for a week or so


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2011)

You still crunch. The numbers we post are just that, numbers.  The real great thing is that we work togethere to make things in this world better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea thats true!


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yay for 200k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats stoners.


...and Mike, you couldn't have said it better.  As nice as the competition is, the #'s are just that, numbers.  Crunching at all is the important part.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 18, 2011)

*Stones Today*

*Munkhtur passes 1,300,000*

*Sinzia passes 5,000*

Sinzia is working his/her way up fast.

Great work Team TPU


----------



## erasure (Dec 18, 2011)

now i running WCG on i7-950(3.2GHz) and i7-2600K(4.5GHz)
credit per day increased ~5500 to ~8500


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Geez!!  Almost 20 million mindweaver.  So what's the celebration when you do get there?



Thanks Captain!   I'm going to celebrate by adding more rigs!.. I hope.. hehehe


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 19, 2011)

Milestones today

*BowHunt3r passes 1,100,000*

*anthony whittle passes 550,000*

*Sinzia passes 8,000*

*dude12564 passes 200*

*Members Joining Today*

*dude12564 joins as new*

Welcome dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome dude


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 19, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *More good stones Today*
> 
> *Delta6326 passes 700,000*
> 
> ...



Well time to sit back and wait for 800K


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 20, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 200,000*

*Sinzia passes 10,000*

*masterwolfe passes 1,000*

*dude12564 passes 500*

Another good day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2011)

Great job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2011)

*Milestones Today*
Nosada passed 600,000
deathwish passed 30,000


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 22, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*BarbaricSoul passes 800,000*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 22, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *BarbaricSoul passes 800,000*




BarbaricSoul!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job dude, almost at 1 million.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 23, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*MStenholm passes 3,500,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 250,000*

*snipermonkey2 passes 150,000*

*dude12564 passes 1,000*

Great stones.

Crunch on and chrunch harder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)

Great job stoners.  Huge stone for mstenholm.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 23, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Crunch on and chrunch harder.



I'm Captain crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Dec 24, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*dustyshiv passes 11,000,000*

*KieX passes 9,500,000*

*F150_Raptor passes 9,000,000*

*BazookaJoe passes 850,000*

*Pembo passes 850,000*






Big stones for some great guys.

Bye the Bye Merry X-Mass Team.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2011)

my goodness


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)

First of all, awesome work stoners 

Secondly :


Spoiler



I can sense I'm about to be overtaken soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

Great job stoners, definitely amazing stones put up last night!

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!



You too CP, and all of TPU!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*stinger608 passed 550,000*

*marlow.durbin passed 80,000*

*kcremona passed 7,000*

*A31Chris passed 6,000*

*dude12564 passed 2,000*

Great job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Great job stoners.  Stinger over half way to one million.  Boy is it sweet making it there.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 200,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 300,000*

*dude12564 passes 4,000*

Great work there guys


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive got 3 i5's running on this now.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive got 3 i5's running on this now.



Awesome


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 26, 2011)

KieX said:


> Awesome



Would be more awesome if they were 3 i7's running 100%!


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Would be more awesome if they were 3 i7's running 100%!



IvyBridge i7's are a few months away, can always save up for one of those since they should be compatible with your motherboards. And with 77W TDP probably cheaper to run too


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 26, 2011)

Im flat ass broke now and no job to buy one.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 27, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*dude12564 passes 5,000*

Great job dude12564.


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2011)

Great job"dude"


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 28, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*twilyth passes 9,500,000*

*ocgmj passes 2,500,000*

*hat_tpu passes 1,100,000*

*arrakis9 passes 650,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 350,000*

*PHaS3 passes 250,000*

*Sinzia passes 20,000*

*dude12564 passes 6,000*

Great work all.


----------



## Bow (Dec 28, 2011)

To everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Fast approaching 210k XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy crap, I don't know where to start reading today's stones list!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats guys! 

I'm hoping to hit 950,000 here in the next day or two...


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 28, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> PHaS3 passes 250,000



Nice to see my cruncher is still working ... It's at work and I'm.. Not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Jstn7477 passes 200,000*

*deathwish passes 40,000*

*kcremona passes 8,000*



Great work on the stones.

Crunch on and Crunch harder


----------



## Bow (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mjkmike (Dec 29, 2011)

Edited the stones today to add Kcremona who just passed 8,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 30, 2011)

*Milestones Today/Yesterday*

*Munkhtur passed 1,400,000*

*Nosada passed 650,000*

*f22a4bandit passed 600,000*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passed 450,000*

Keep it Up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2011)

Look at this list.  Great job everyone.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 31, 2011)

*Milestones Today*

*Radical_Edward passes 950,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 400,000*

Allmost the big mill for Radical_Edward. Should take him only two more weeks.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 1, 2012)

*Last stones for the year*

*4x4n_TPU passes 4,500,000*

*Pembo passes 900,000*

*deathwish passes 50,000*

Thanks for staying with us 4x4.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 2, 2012)

*First stone for the year*

*F150_Raptor passes 9,500,000*

Starting the year off good I would think.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, every thing's been running flawlessly, but we'll see how long it lasts.  I hope I didn't just jinx myself.  

Cheers on the start of the new year everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2012)

Great job man and may you crush many more milestones in 2012.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*BarbaricSoul passes 850,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 450,000*

Two great crunchers with two great stones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2012)

Zachary is plowing through stones!  Great job guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 3, 2012)

3 more days and I should hit 300K!!! This chip has leveled out at 2210PPD bionc. I may OC to 3.4Ghz to add more points but as of now its running quite well.


----------



## Zachary85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Zachary is plowing through stones!  Great job guys!



I'll have to see how things go over the next few weeks. My wife just got let go from her job, and if money gets too tight I'll end up shutting down the old P4D's that are crunching for me.  I might drop off 4 or 5 k per day if that happens, but I'll still be around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

Zachary85 said:


> I'll have to see how things go over the next few weeks. My wife just got let go from her job, and if money gets too tight I'll end up shutting down the old P4D's that are crunching for me.  I might drop off 4 or 5 k per day if that happens, but I'll still be around.



As long as you stick around it's all good man.  We all go through difficult times man.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 4, 2012)

*Milestone Today*

*kcremona passes 9,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

slowly but surely, that's all I gotta say.  Before you know it, 100k, then 200k, then 500k and then BAM!  Millionaires club!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*anthony whittle passes 600,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 500,000*

*deathwish passes 60,000*

Great work all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job guys!

Deathwish is moving a long nicely since he got his replacement board for the 1090T.


----------



## Bow (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Jan 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*KieX passes 10,000,000*

Great job Kiex.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

Huge stone there KieX.  Here's to another 10 more


----------



## KieX (Jan 6, 2012)

This was quite a long time goal, happy to have finally met it! Even bought some cake to celebrate! 

Took just over 2 years for the first 10M but it will take less than 1 year for the next 10M  F150 Raptor is just a couple days behind for his 10M I'll try to keep some cake.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 6, 2012)

@ KieX, great job on the stone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2012)

^^^ shows how far dedication can go!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

AWW no milestone for me? I hit 300K today sometime during the night


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> AWW no milestone for me? I hit 300K today sometime during the night



I was waiting for the last update.

*Milestones Today*

*brandonwh64 passes 300,000*

Great work and soory it took so long.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I was waiting for the last update.
> 
> *Milestones Today*
> 
> ...



Thanks LOLZ since this thing goes so slow I get excited on a nice milestone like 300K


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2012)

Keep up the great work Brandon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Jan 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 550,000*

*mjkmike passes 7,500,000*

Soory Zack,  Took a nap and didn't wake till now.

Great work stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2012)

Took a nap?  That's what "work" is for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*NastyHabits passes 400,000*

*deathwish passes 70,000*

*kcremona passes 10,000*

*A31Chris passes 7,000*

Great job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

Nasty habits getting some nasty stones.   Almost have way to the millionaires club.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
Supreme0verlord passes 2,500,000
HammerON passes 8,500,000
Jstn7477 passes 250,000
Pembo passes 950,000
Munkhtur passes 1,500,000
F150_Raptor passes 10,000,000


GREAT JOB STONERS!  SOME SUPER HUGE STONES UP ON THE LIST.  ...AND WOULD YOU LOOK AT f150 GO?


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2012)

*Epic!*

So many awesome stones today. Great job stoners!


----------



## Bow (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

EPIC indeed!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Chicken Patty passes 3,500,000*

*Nosada passes 700,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 600,000*

*dude12564 passes 7,000*

Great work CP and everone else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2012)

About time I hit another stone dammit!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome job stoners!!!!! Especially to CP for a killer 3.5 million!!!! Awesome job Capt'n!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 12, 2012)

*No stones Today*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 900,000
Black Panther passes 550,000
deathwish passes 80,000
KarL5275 passes 200*

Great job stoners!!   BarbaricSoul just 100k away from being a damn Millionaire!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 13, 2012)

Great work Stoners.
Lets hope free DC is back up soon or there wont be any stones tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2012)

*Milestones for 14 & 15 January (?)*
*Mindweaver passes 20,000,000    
msgclb passes 7,000,000  
Radical_Edward passes 1,000,000  
Zachary-85 passes 700,000 
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 250,000 
KarL5275 passes 500 *

*Amazing* achievement *Mindweaver!*
Welcome to the Millionaire's Club *Radical_Edward!*
Keep them coming *KarL5275!*
Great work *stoners!* 

Since Free-DC wasn't working and I had nothing better to do (finding an excuse not to do them?) I've done these manually.
There may be someone missing, if so I'll update this post.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job guys! Huge congrats to MW for the big 20 million!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 17, 2012)

Is Free-DC back up???

EDIT:It's back up  but not fully functional....Give it a bit of time....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

This morning milestones!

Passes

*
minhund Passes---------------500
KarL5275 Passes--------------500
Zachary-85 Passes--------700,000
popswala Passes----------300,000
Radical_Edward Passes--1,000,000
dhoshaw Passes---------3,500,000
*


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome, I hit my 1 Mil mark.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Awesome, I hit my 1 Mil mark.



It will take me 323.8 days to reach 1M from my current points


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> It will take me 323.8 days to reach 1M from my current points



If you want. I can put a rig or two running Bonic for ya. I think I'm going to try and get it working again on my work machine again, as well as the laptop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> If you want. I can put a rig or two running Bonic for ya. I think I'm going to try and get it working again on my work machine again, as well as the laptop.



Naa you keep them under your name. I have some here at work I may turn on if my boss lets me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally Randal is a millionaire!  Great job man, continue with this dedication and you'll have a few more millions under your belt. 

Brandon, if you can't get them going I'll throw my 2600K your way as well to give you a little push.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finally Randal is a millionaire!  Great job man, continue with this dedication and you'll have a few more millions under your belt.
> 
> Brandon, if you can't get them going I'll throw my 2600K your way as well to give you a little push.



Naa seriously guys, I like to hold my own unless I have mechanical problems. I do appreciate the offers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

It will always stand (the offer) if you ever want to take it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It will always stand (the offer) if you ever want to take it.



Right now my priorities are getting my HTPC finished so my wife does not choke me out cause she cannot play our movies on the TV HAHAH


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Then you better get to work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Then you better get to work.



LOL Just playing the USPS waiting game HAHA! But I almost have everything except a spotty PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Got no PSU laying around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got no PSU laying around.



Yea, I dug through my closet and storage building to find one I had hacked to make work on newer boards LOL. Its a 20 pin with the 4 pin hacked into a floppy drive power connector LOL

It ram my father in laws PC for about 5 months then I changed it out in fear of it finally giving out.

Im worried about using it but will look around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Let me know if I can help in any way.

Has anybody seen today's stones list?     I'm not posting the stones tonight...


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 17, 2012)

It is the biggest list I've ever seen, looks like twilyth pac man'd the cherry pie for the day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> It is the biggest list I've ever seen, looks like twilyth pac man'd the cherry pie for the day.



Yep, he sure did.  NOM NOM NOM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Found a PSU thanks to a friend here on TPU! I will crunch the dual core HTPC while I am at work and use it for movies too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Found a PSU thanks to a friend here on TPU! I will crunch the dual core HTPC while I am at work and use it for movies too.



Great news!   TPU strikes again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great news!   TPU strikes again.



YES it does  It probably wont ship soon due to weather but atleast I can count on it later on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> YES it does  It probably wont ship soon due to weather but atleast I can count on it later on.



Exactly, at least you have it secured and that's the most important part.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 18, 2012)

It's fantasies about pie charts like that that fuel the addiction.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120118/pig895.png



Were did you screenshot that at mike?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were did you screenshot that at mike?



Looks like Free DC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

That's free DC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*deathwish passes 90,000
minhund passes 30,000*


Congrats stoners!

Top 20:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Great job everyone!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *deathwish passes 90,000
> minhund passes 30,000*
> 
> ...



Do you have to create a account to see that screen? I cannot find it at all


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you have to create a account to see that screen? I cannot find it at all



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

There it is! I was just searching under the teams and clicking that. I will help if now one posts it on time. Im almost on TPU 24/7 LOLZ


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 19, 2012)

This might be a good time to remind folks about  Ion's WCG Essentials Thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 750,000*

*KarL5275 passes 1,000*

*minhund passes 70,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Great job stoners!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 21, 2012)

*milestones yeterday*

*minhund passed 100,000*

Soory I'm late, great job Mydog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Great job dude, you'll be at one million in no time!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job dude, you'll be at one million in no time!



Thanks but I think it'll take approx 4,5 weeks when I get all the crunchers running.
It takes about a week before the daily average is up where it should be, the pending list is still growing 4 pages a day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Thanks but I think it'll take approx 4,5 weeks when I get all the crunchers running.
> It takes about a week before the daily average is up where it should be, the pending list is still growing 4 pages a day.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Pembo passes 1,000,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 800,000*
*Delta6326 passes 750,000*
*Nosada passes 750,000*
*f22a4bandit passes 650,000*
*minhund passes 150,000*
*marlow.durbin passes 90,000*

Great day for stones

Pembo great job on the big Mill.


----------



## Bow (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Great stones list tonight!  Congrats to all of you!

In the next day or two, one of our newer members deathwish will be at 100k and he's crunching only part time with a 1090T.  Unfortunately BF3 has gotten the best of him.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*minhund passes 200,000*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 650,000
BarbaricSoul passes 950,000
Jstn7477 passes 300,000
toast2004 passes 1,600,000 
Munkhtur passes 1,600,000 
A31Chris passes 8,000
deathwish passes 100,000 
minhund passes 250,000 *


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 24, 2012)

Great day for Stones.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 24, 2012)

KieX said:


> *Milestones for 14 & 15 January (?)*
> *Mindweaver passes 20,000,000
> msgclb passes 7,000,000
> Radical_Edward passes 1,000,000
> ...



Thanks! I don't know how I missed this..  



Chicken Patty said:


> Great job guys! Huge congrats to MW for the big 20 million!!!!



Thanks Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Zachary-85 passes 850,000
KarL5275 passes 2,000
minhund passes 300,000*

Top 20:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Milestones Today (As of 4:00PM Est Time)

None as of now but maybe later tonight


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Milestones Today
F150_Raptor passes 11,000,000
kevinheraiz passes 1,000*

Top 20:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *kevinheraiz passes 1,000*
> 
> Top 20:
> ...



:3 Just getting into crunching, I got my mom's computer crunching now and soon I'm gunna get my sisters crunching too!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *kevinheraiz passes 1,000*
> 
> Top 20:
> ...



DAMN! I was in the top 20 earlier but got bumped to 21 at the last minute!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> DAMN! I was in the top 20 earlier but got bumped to 21 at the last minute!



And a minute later you get bumped to 22


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 26, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Milestones Today
> F150_Raptor passes 11,000,000
> kevinheraiz passes 1,000*
> ...



Lets not forget this one.

*F150_Raptor passes 11,000,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha! I didn't forget that one...lol...I even typed "Milestones Today" 2 times!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

chaoticatmosphere said:


> and a minute later you get bumped to 22
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/capture376.jpg



fml!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 26, 2012)

KieX said:


> *Milestones for 14 & 15 January (?)*
> *Mindweaver passes 20,000,000
> msgclb passes 7,000,000
> Radical_Edward passes 1,000,000
> ...


Not sure how I missed this either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

Great job stoners and huge congrats to F150 his 11th million point.   


Looks like we lost MStenholm today 
*
Members Leaving Today
MStenholm departed to BOINC@Denmark*


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats F150


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*bogmali passes 8,000,000*

*AlienIsGOD passes 400,000*

*Niko084 passes 8,000,000*

*ocgmj passes 3,000,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 2,000*

*minhund passes 350,000*

Great stones all.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 27, 2012)

nice 400K


----------



## Bow (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Huge congrats to all stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*twilyth passes 10,000,000*



*arrakis9 passes 700,000*

*BowHunt3r passes 1,200,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 900,000*

*minhund passes 400,000*

Great job stoners.
Congrats twilyth.  I'll have a few beers to toast this stone.


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great job stoners.
> Congrats twilyth. *I'll have a few beers to toast this stone.*



Great stones tonight 

I'll also second mjkmike's toast in approximately 10hours


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha Kiex!!! MjMike is awesome too!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

Twilyth!!!!!!! The big 10 Mil bro!! Frigging awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Huge stones today.......And of course we are just smoking Canada LOLOLOL


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> .And of course we are just smoking Canada LOLOLOL



as opposed to Canadians like me, who just smoke   TPU over Canada for my points anyday


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> as opposed to Canadians like me, who just smoke   TPU over Canada for my points anyday



Yea unlike you bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *twilyth passes 10,000,000*
> 
> ...



Major congrats to all stoners tonight!


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Broom2455 passes 400,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 3,000*

*KarL5275 passes 3,000*


*minhund passes 450,000*

Members Joining Today
MStenholm joins from BOINC@Denmark

Welcome back MStenholm

Great Stones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats to today's stoners.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 500,000*

*MRCLTPU passes 850,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 950,000*

*minhund passes 500,000*

Good stones tonight.


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*adulaamin passes 40,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 4,000*

*KarL5275 passes 5,000*

*minhund passes 550,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Great job stoners, keep up the great work.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 1, 2012)

*Mikestones Today*

*paulieg passes 5,500,000*

*KieX passes 11,000,000*

*brandonwh64 passes 350,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 5,000*

*PHaS3 passes 300,000*

*KarL5275 passes 6,000*

*minhund passes 600,000*

Great job stoners. @KieX searching the house for beer to toast you're numbers with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *mikestones today*
> 
> *paulieg passes 5,500,000*
> 
> ...



go stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Great job guys!


Congrats for the huge milestone Dan!


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Jstn7477 passes 350,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 6,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 1,000,000*

*masterwolfe passes 2,000*

*KarL5275 passes 7,000*

*minhund passes 700,000*

Great work stoners and congrats Zachary-85 on the big Mill.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 2, 2012)

Good Job Stoners! We also killed Canada today by almost 600,000!!!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Jstn7477 passes 350,000*
> 
> ...



I'm coming for you karl


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

Great job stoners, keep up the great work and consistency!


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm coming for you karl



Guess I better get more computers running...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ that never hurts


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*kevinheraiz passes 7,000*

*KarL5275 passes 8,000*

*minhund passes 750,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 3, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Guess I better get more computers running...



;3 Wait till monday, by then I'll have it ready


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 3, 2012)

@Kevin  The new cooler for the 955 should help.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 3, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @Kevin  The new cooler for the 955 should help.



It's not that, sadly, currently having the window open is my new cooler


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*BarbaricSoul passes 1,000,000*

*marlow.durbin passes 100,000*

*rickss69 passes 350,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 8,000*

*KarL5275 passes 9,000*

*minhund passes 800,000*

Congrats on the big Mill BarbaricSoul 

@marlow.durbin you can now get the cruncher badge.

great work stoners.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *BarbaricSoul passes 1,000,000*
> 
> ...


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu I need to set up more rigs!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

Huge congrats to all the stoners!!!!!!!! 

Ye ha Barbaric makes it to the big 1 million!!! Welcome to the million club man.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry guys my rig is down after a bad OC, I guess I won't be crunching today. If any of you have some ideas I have a thread open 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159948


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Sorry guys my rig is down after a bad OC, I guess I won't be crunching today. If any of you have some ideas I have a thread open
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159948



I seen that Kevin! Damn man, short of doing the jumper while running I am not sure what else to try. 

Did you try a different Power Supply? Don't think that is the problem but it may be worth a try man. I could have been the PSU and it just happened at the same time you were rebooting.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

I know it is early and all, however I just wanted to post these to milestones for early today. 

*kevinheraiz passes 9,000 

KarL5275 passes 10,000 *


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I seen that Kevin! Damn man, short of doing the jumper while running I am not sure what else to try.
> 
> Did you try a different Power Supply? Don't think that is the problem but it may be worth a try man. I could have been the PSU and it just happened at the same time you were rebooting.



I don't have another PSU in the house that has enough wattage for my rig, I don't think it's the PSU though. All the fans spin, and the mobo has a light letting me know I'm getting power


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't read the thread, but here is the right way to clear cmos.



> First, you need to kill power at the psu either with the switch, or if that's not accessible, by pulling the plug.  Then you need to remove the CMOS battery (usually a CR2025 or 2032 button battery).  Next you have to jumper the appropriate pins on the CLRTC jumpers.  Finally, you need to wait at least 30 seconds.  I've had motherboards where it takes that long for the capacitors to discharge even when jumpered.
> 
> If you don't follow those steps in that order, you may think you've reset the bios when in fact you haven't.
> 
> Some high-end motherboards have switches instead of jumpers.  I can't comment on those cases.  Regardless of which type you have, it's important to consult the manual for your motherboard first.  If you don't have it or perhaps bought an assembled PC and never got one, you can almost always find it at the manufacturer's web site.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I didn't read the thread, but here is the right way to clear cmos.



Thanks, but it doesn't boot after that either. I had it jumped for 10 mins just in case.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pull the board out of the case, as I seen where you said your sister got it to fire up moving one of the sata cables. Set the board on a box with the anti static bag under the board. Put just one stick of ram and a video card in the board along with the CPU and heat sink. 

Can't remember if that board has the start button on the board but if not just short the start pins with a screw driver. See if it fires up that way.

Even if you only have a 350 watt or so power supply it should be enough to do the above test. 

I am somewhat suspecting either the CPU went bad, power supply, or ram. 

Keep us posted Kevin!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2012)

If he's going to take it out, he should also see if the board looks crispy, has blown caps, etc.  Or . . . he can post a hi-res pic for us.

Any problems will probably be obvious though.  A crispy board has crackle marks in the coating but may still be good.  If it's really fried, he should probably see that much if not outright scorch marks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Pull the board out of the case, as I seen where you said your sister got it to fire up moving one of the sata cables. Set the board on a box with the anti static bag under the board. Put just one stick of ram and a video card in the board along with the CPU and heat sink.
> 
> Can't remember if that board has the start button on the board but if not just short the start pins with a screw driver. See if it fires up that way.
> 
> ...


It's out of the case with a diffrent PSU, and it still doesn't give me a beep code, and I need to hold power to shut it off..


twilyth said:


> If he's going to take it out, he should also see if the board looks crispy, has blown caps, etc.  Or . . . he can post a hi-res pic for us.
> 
> Any problems will probably be obvious though.  A crispy board has crackle marks in the coating but may still be good.  If it's really fried, he should probably see that much if not outright scorch marks.


I don't see any scorches, or popped caps. I'm asking my friend who has Rebel T2i if I can borrow it for a bit, the cameras I have are terrible


----------



## twilyth (Feb 4, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It's out of the case with a diffrent PSU, and it still doesn't give me a beep code, and I need to hold power to shut it off..
> 
> I don't see any scorches, or popped caps. I'm asking my friend who has Rebel T2i if I can borrow it for a bit, the cameras I have are terrible


Then don't worry.  I wasn't sure if you knew what to look for.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm, I have to think that the overclock either fried the CPU or the ram man. Do you have any other processor or ram you could test?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I have to think that the overclock either fried the CPU or the ram man. Do you have any other processor or ram you could test?



I tried with some other ram, but I don't have a processor I could test with right now... I'll need to wait till tomorrow or monday to get it


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, that sucks. Was looking forward to some competition this weekend. You almost had me yesterday, didn't think I was going to make it to 9,000 by the end of the day.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Aww, that sucks. Was looking forward to some competition this weekend. You almost had me yesterday, didn't think I was going to make it to 9,000 by the end of the day.



I know, it was getting fun  I hope ASUS RMAs are fast


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I know, it was getting fun  I hope ASUS RMAs are fast



Asus is not fast by any stretch of the imagination. If the board needs RMA'd it will probably take about a month or so. 2 to 3 weeks if your lucky Kevin.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Asus is not fast by any stretch of the imagination. If the board needs RMA'd it will probably take about a month or so. 2 to 3 weeks if your lucky Kevin.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2012)

First off, congrats to last nights stoners.

2nd of all, Kevin, I'll check out your thread now.

3rd of all  I got a free socket AM3+ mobo, it's a $60 760G GB motherboard but with a BIOS update it supports FX processors.  So in the near future, I might have another six or eight cores added.  

income tax comes in on the 15th.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*kevinheraiz passes 10,000*

*KarL5275 passes 10,000*

*minhund passes 850,000*

Great stones.

Kevin I hope things work out.  If not PM me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *kevinheraiz passes 10,000*
> 
> ...



Sure will, you're a great buy mike! 


Also, what? how does it say I'm still crunching? lol


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 5, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> kevinheraiz passes 10,000



Jumping 2 milestones in one day, nice work! And I though I was going to get a lead this weekend....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Jumping 2 milestones in one day, nice work! And I though I was going to get a lead this weekend....



Thanks, it seems we're tied up atm  you should get a lead by tomorrow... I still have no idea how I got 2k when I haven't even had a rig since friday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thanks, it seems we're tied up atm  you should get a lead by tomorrow... I still have no idea how I got 2k when I haven't even had a rig since friday



By the time that your rig reports back, that they receive and evaluate, then award the points it might take a bit. 

Go figure, these are all pending for me:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the time that your rig reports back, that they receive and evaluate, then award the points it might take a bit.
> 
> Go figure, these are all pending for me:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120205/Capture083.jpg



Oh, I have over a thousand points pending...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 5, 2012)

Shouldn't you kids be in bed?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Shouldn't you kids be in bed?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

*
Members Joining Today
JoeyCK joins as new
*

Welcome to the Team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Shouldn't you kids be in bed?



Funny thing, I went to bed right before you posted this.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it just me or is this the most members since we did that thing for stan.

*Users Returning Work : 72/*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2012)

God it's going to suck, as in about 1 hour I am going to hit the 600,000 mark. Of course we will be reporting before that happens. Man, I am at 599,638.21 with about 3 units with just under an hour to finish........LOL, I guess it will be tomorrow........Man I wanted to hit 600,000 before the finish of the weekend.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 300,000*

*Nosada passes 800,000*

*A31Chris passes 9,000*

*minhund passes 900,000*

*JoeyCK passes 200*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2012)

Broke 300k! Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Is it just me or is this the most members since we did that thing for stan.
> 
> *Users Returning Work : 72/*



Not sure if the most, but our percentage still isn't that high.  20% as of today.  I mean I don't really keep an eye on this much or at least on a daily basis, but I remember it at times being a little higher than this.



mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 300,000*
> 
> ...



Congrats stoners


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2012)

Great job stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*stinger608 passes 600,000*

*Munkhtur passes 1,700,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 1,100,000*

*minhund passes 950,000*

*JoeyCK passes 500*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 100*

Members Joining Today
ThE_MaD_ShOT joins as new

Welcome to the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Huge congrats to the stoners on the nice stones list we have going on tonight! 

EDIT:  Couple of nice milestones so far today.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*MStenholm passes 4,000,000*

*F150_Raptor passes 12,000,000*

*minhund passes 1,000,000*

*JoeyCK passes 1,000*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 200*

Real great stones tonight.

Welcome to the Mill club minhund,  That didn't take long.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 500*

Great stone MaD_ShOT.


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## mjkmike (Feb 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*anthony whittle passes 700,000*

*Pembo passes 1,100,000*

*minhund passes 1,100,000*

*JoeyCK passes 2,000*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,000*

Great stones.

Pembo looks like the dog sniffed you out and is on his way to other prey.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*







Great job stoners.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 11, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120210/4x4.png
> 
> Great job stoners.



Damn it, Karl is beating me :c


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*t77snapshot passes 350,000*

*Zachary-85 passes 1,200,000*

*minhund passes 1,200,000*

*MaelstromTPU passes 200*

*Members Joining Today*
*MaelstromTPU joins as new*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 13, 2012)

*MilstonesToday*

*Radical_Edward passes 1,100,000*

*BazookaJoe passes 900,000*

*deathwish passes 150,000*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 2,000*

*MaelstromTPU passes 1,000*

Great work Stoners.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to my fellow stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 14, 2012)

*Milstones Today*

*Nosada passes 850,000*

*kevinheraiz passes 20,000*

*KarL5275 passes 25,000*

*minhund passes 1,300,000*

*MaelstromTPU passes 4,000*

Great job stoners.

Note: Free-DC will be down for a bit feb14.  "power company are performing maintenance and will have the power out from 8.30am EST till 11am EST on 14th Feb potentially."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2012)

good job stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
adulaamin passed 50,000
MaelstromTPU passed 6,000


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*mjkmike passes 8,000,000*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 3,000*

*MaelstromTPU passes 10,000*

Great job fellow stoners.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, 8 million Mike!!!!!!! That is frigging crazy awesome man. 

Great job to all of today's stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2012)

Almost at 3500. My first goal of 5k is in reach. Should be there in a couple days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job guys, keep them stones coming.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Almost at 3500. My first goal of 5k is in reach. Should be there in a couple days.



you will be my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> you will be my friend!!!!!!!


I iz your friend. 5k today woohoo.  Next goal 10k Now this weekend I am putting 2 more cores to work. 

Oh and I earned a badge (14 day helping conquer cancer)


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

Free_DC is down,  but if you have a Milestone you whould like to share please post.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Bow (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2012)

Passed 400,000 today!


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 18, 2012)

Just shy of 125k WCG points/18k BIONC points


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

5200 whoop hehe


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

Great job stoners  Again Free-DC is down so if you have a milestone please post.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question. Under Accumulated Points I have almost 160k points, but my last milestone was 20k.. do the stats you post only count when you're part of the TPU team, because I think i wasn't atfirst


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 18, 2012)

Passed 30,000 today!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

There are two ways we count points,  Boinic and Free-DC.
We pull Milestones from Free-DC wich is x7 you're boinic points
You're stats are only for WCG,  if you did work for other projects it does'nt count.

Great work  -KarL-


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> There are two ways we count points,  Boinic and Free-DC.
> We pull Milestones from Free-DC wich is x7 you're boinic points
> You're stats are only for WCG,  if you did work for other projects it does'nt count.



I thought Free-DC was the same as Boinc and WCG was the 7x score? The stats page in my Boinc manager usually matches Free-DC.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

You are corect and I am wrong.  Soory about that.


----------



## Karl5275 (Feb 18, 2012)

No problem, just want to make sure I wasn't wrong about the 30,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I iz your friend. 5k today woohoo.  Next goal 10k Now this weekend I am putting 2 more cores to work.
> 
> Oh and I earned a badge (14 day helping conquer cancer)
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/wcg.jpg



Good job man, keep it up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

I just may hit 6 k today lalala.

250 points to go @ 9:41pm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

Keep them stones coming buddy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

100k might not be as far off as I once though it would.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

The points just keep coming.  I'm going to take a screen shot of this and in a years time we can laugh at it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> The points just keep coming.  I'm going to take a screen shot of this and in a years time we can laugh at it.



Amazing how much we can progress in just a year of our crunching lives.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

I can see how the points just rack up. Up next will be a new cruncher added. I a couple weeks I will be putting together a 4 to 6 core cruncher to add to my funny farm. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

...and slowly but surely you are becoming a miniature powerhouse.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to help all I can. I see this project very worth while.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I can see how the points just rack up. Up next will be a new cruncher added. I a couple weeks I will be putting together a 4 to 6 core cruncher to add to my funny farm. lol



Yes Madshot it is addicting and all for a good cause. I wiish I had more money to build a second cruncher but it will take time....I have a new power supply since I added a 2nd video card to my current gaming/cruncher rig...so my OCZ 600 watt Game Xstream is currently idle an new mobo with onboard GPU and a AM3+ can easily do the trick! Ram is cheap these days too! 



Chicken Patty said:


> ...and slowly but surely you are becoming a miniature powerhouse.



Indeed slowly but surely he is 

EDIT: Free DC Stats is back up!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes it is addicting. I have four systems crunching now. 2 Single cores and 2 dual cores. I don't crunch with my Phenom system yet. But that may change soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

6 core will be here tuseday! I gotta get this case for my third crunching build!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2012)

Free-DC seems to be back up!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Hammer.

*Milstones today*

*VulkanBros_TPU passes 2,500,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 450,000*
*brandonwh64 passes 400,000*
*Munkhtur passes 1,800,000*
*f22a4bandit passes 700,000*
*F150_Raptor passes 13,000,000*
*PHaS3 passes 350,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,300,000*
*KarL5275 passes 30,000*
*minhund passes 1,400,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 6,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 20,000*
*elemelek passes 1,000*

now this is good

Would also like to thank new members.

yotano211

MGF Derp

elemelek

Welcome to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy crap epic stones list!

Great job stoners.  


...and as said above, this is a very addicting project.  I've had to restrain myself lately due to other priorities, but once I get done with them, I think I will need a bigger place


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy crap Mike, them are some awesome stones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elemelek (Feb 20, 2012)

This crunching thing is addictive lol  i cant stop myself and i just keep crunching !!! not like 1 pc is alot but still... every bit helps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

YAY 400K! More CPU power was delivered at the house earlier! THANKS MJKMIKE AND STINGER!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 20, 2012)

anyone crunch on an i3 2120? gonna start a new build for the kids around this and would like to know if its worth crunching on or if I should plunk down the extra dough for an i5 quad?  Also 500000 points is slowly creeping up, im @ 426K atm


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone crunch on an i3 2120? gonna start a new build for the kids around this and would like to know if its worth crunching on or if I should plunk down the extra dough for an i5 quad?  Also 500000 points is slowly creeping up, im @ 426K atm



Someone from our team is http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=22175&st=100&or=0 and it seems to be a nice little work horse

Edit: it is Niko084


----------



## KieX (Feb 20, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Someone from our team is http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&teamid=22175&st=100&or=0 and it seems to be a nice little work horse
> 
> Edit: it is Niko084



Awesome link, bookmarking it. In just over 1 year the 2600K's are close to taking top contributor CPU spot from the trusty old 920's. 

Intel must have been thinking of WCG when they designed SB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its here!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm over 7500 now. 10k here I come


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> Awesome link, bookmarking it. In just over 1 year the 2600K's are close to taking top contributor CPU spot from the trusty old 920's.
> 
> Intel must have been thinking of WCG when they designed SB



Realyl like my x58 I7930 rock solid at 4.00.
my sandy boys are doing fine also.


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Realyl like my x58 I7930 rock solid at 4.00.
> my sandy boys are doing fine also.



I loved my old x58's but honestly, crunching 2 of them back then at 3.8 heated my room a lot more than 5 2600K's at 4.5. I can actually sleep without dehydrating now 

Are you the other 3930K user in TPU?


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 7,000*

*MaelstromTPU passes 25,000*

*elemelek passes 2,000*

*Norton01 passes 500*

*Members Joining Today*
*Norton01 joins as new*

Great job stoners, and Welcome Norton01


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome Norton1. 

Hell I am almost at 8k now lol and will be before to long . yeah.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> I loved my old x58's but honestly, crunching 2 of them back then at 3.8 heated my room a lot more than 5 2600K's at 4.5. I can actually sleep without dehydrating now
> 
> Are you the other 3930K user in TPU?



Yes I have a 3930k and at 4.7 she max 54c with a h100 push pull.

It just did over 11k today.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 7,000*
> 
> ...



Thanks  happy to be helping the team

*Norton01*  WCG said Norton user name was taken - Grrrr!

Already looking for some places in my home office to put some more crunching rigs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Norton01*  WCG said Norton user name was taken - Grrrr!



AWW! Well atleast you are the 1st which BTW if your not first, your last!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

Grats stoners 

and speaking of 2600K's and heat, my single 2600K makes no difference in heat in my room.  Sucked for winter.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 21, 2012)

Just broke 200k! (WCG points)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Just broke 200k! (WCG points)


I'm right behind you at a cool and collective 57k


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm right behind you at a cool and collective 57k



I'm bringing up the rear w/10,000+ points

Should break 1,500 BOINC points today with an outside shot at 2,000


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2012)

I should break 9k by a couple hundred.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 22, 2012)

Great job guys keep post those stones.  Free-DC is down again.


----------



## Bow (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## twilyth (Feb 22, 2012)

Free-DC is up - milestones for yesterday

stinger608 passed 650,000  
MGF Derp passed 3,000
ThE_MaD_ShOT passed 8,000
elemelek passed 5,000
Norton01 passed 2,000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good job stoners!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Over 3,000 ATM .... got a shot at 4,000 by tonight if all of my pending results get validated


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll shoot past 10k tonight


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll shoot past 10k tonight



Right behind ya


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Right behind ya


You crunching up a storm. What the hell are you crunching on? Are you crunching 24/7? I got 5  rigs crunching now about 15 hrs a day.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You crunching up a storm. What the hell are you crunching on? Are you crunching 24/7? I got 5  rigs crunching now about 15 hrs a day.



I'm right behind ya at near 4,000 (pending validation)

I'm using my 790GX with an unlocked X2 555 down-clocked to 2.8Ghz (80-90% CPU usage 24/7)..... contemplating going up to 3.4Ghz (this chip is very stable X4 @ 3.4 1.4v)

at 2.8 and 1.38v I haven't gone over 46C yet with AC Freezer 7 v2 cooler 

*** EDIT- What are you running on your 5 systems? ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm right behind ya at near 4,000 (pending validation)
> 
> I'm using my 790GX with an unlocked X2 555 down-clocked to 2.8Ghz (80-90% CPU usage 24/7)..... contemplating going up to 3.4Ghz (this chip is very stable X4 @ 3.4 1.4v)
> 
> ...


2 are dual core x2's @ 2.6 , 1 is an Athlon 2650 E at whatever it is deciding to run at the moment pos but it does put out a few packets throughout the day, 1 is a P4EE @ 3.4 and the last is  juice, Athlon xp 3200+. The only one that has run 24/7 is the athlon 2650.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 2 are dual core x2's @ 2.6 , 1 is an Athlon 2650 E at whatever it is deciding to run at the moment pos but it does put out a few packets throughout the day, 1 is a P4EE @ 3.4 and the last is  juice, Athlon xp 3200+. The only one that has run 24/7 is the athlon 2650.



Yeah neither of us is F-150 Raptor that's for sure..... I'll bet his setup emits a pale blue glow when it's running at night and his progress bars dance around like a graphic equalizer 

But... the journey of a 1,000 miles begins with a single step


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yeah neither of us is F-150 Raptor that's for sure..... I'll bet his setup emits a pale blue glow when it's running at night and his progress bars dance around like a graphic equalizer
> 
> But... the journey of a 1,000 miles begins with a single step


Hell at night when he fires everything up the whole town dims down. He probably water cools and has a separate water tower just for his crunching rigs. But what I see he is not the top dog. Atleast by Boinic stats he not. Munkhtur is the top dog for TPU with 105k today alone where F-150 had 45k.

Mine got screwed up yesterday and is down to 550 so far today where it has been over 1k.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Delta6326 passes 800,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,400,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 9,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 30,000*
*elemelek passes 8,000*
*Norton01 passes 3,000*

Great work stoners and thanks for all the posts.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

Over 4,500 points ATM.... 5,000+ by this evening 

* the business build I'm doing now may have to spend some time this weekend helping me get to 10K (3 more cores!) 

Ummm!..... I mean stress testing for stability 

*** EDIT- over 5,000 now  ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Hehe stress tests. Oh over 10k I am. At this some crap. Most of my results for today are pending validation. Damn near 30 pending. Those are worth close to 800 points. I'd be well over the 11k mark if it wasn't for that. Time for new project.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hehe stress tests. Oh over 10k I am. At this some crap. Most of my results for today are pending validation. Damn near 30 pending. Those are worth close to 800 points. I'd be well over the 11k mark if it wasn't for that. Time for new project.



I'm waiting on a bunch too  Over 5,500 total if they all come in today (about an hour left... I think???)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2012)

Hot damn 1 validated for a blazing 27 points.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*MGF Derp passes 4,000*
*KarL5275 passes 40,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 10,000*
*elemelek passes 10,000*
*Norton01 passes 5,000*

Graet stones.

Crunch on and crunch harder.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2012)

We will crunch harder heheh.


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *MGF Derp passes 4,000*
> *KarL5275 passes 40,000*
> ...



*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

12k is gone and 13k might be in sight before the night is out.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Nosada passes 900,000*
*Norton01 passes 7,000*

Great work Nosada,  the big mill is in you're grabs.

Big thanks too all that crunch for TPU.


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2012)

Great work stoners 

Nice to see our newest members going up, up, up! Keep it up fellas


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

Great work guys.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2012)

Might break 10K today 

I'm over 9300 ATM with 6 hours to go.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm well over 13k now and my main 3 crunchers are working on some big projects right now. So when they get done those and validate I should be over 14k for the day.

Edit let me refraze that. They are finishing up on big projects and have a few small ones to do ( about 4 hrs worth) then back to biggies again.

edit: may take down 15k before the night is over. 20k goal is well within reach over the next couple days.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 26, 2012)

Great work stoners.  Again please post you're milestones as Free-DC is down.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2012)

So much for the 15k. Nothing validated throughout the night.  :shadedshu

If they validate today and with it getting ready to dump I will be well over 16k


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So much for the 15k. Nothing validated throughout the night.  :shadedshu
> 
> If they validate today and with it getting ready to dump I will be well over 16k



That sucks  I'm at 11,500 ATM and should hit 13K by the close today. Would be nice if Free DC gets back up soon.... got the 10K milestone waiting


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome 800,000! From the 22nd Lol I need to check the forums more often.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work stoners. Again please post you're milestones as Free-DC is down.



ghey! the badges are gone again, and right after I earned my F@H badge too >_<


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 27, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Awesome 800,000! From the 22nd Lol I need to check the forums more often.



Great work Delta.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ghey! the badges are gone again, and right after I earned my F@H badge too >_<



Free-DC is down again.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Free-DC is down again.



Yep and I sent a message to Bok at his forum offering up free unlimited web space. Have not heard anything from him though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Free-DC is down again.



Aww hope they fix it 



stinger608 said:


> Yep and I sent a message to Bok at his forum offering up free unlimited web space. Have not heard anything from him though.



You are the man stinger!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep and I sent a message to Bok at his forum offering up free unlimited web space. Have not heard anything from him though.



Keep us posted on how that goes, really generous of you man.  Thanks!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep and I sent a message to Bok at his forum offering up free unlimited web space. Have not heard anything from him though.



Stinger you are the man.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2012)

*Shake and Bake*

I went over 16,000 tonight  

Mad Shot and I both crossed over the line- Shake and Bake baby!!!

On the low side- had to pull down my unlocked 555BE system tonight so my points are going to drop off some... will have the X3 720BE back running in it later tonight


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2012)

My scores got screwed the other day when My cable went out and went all day without a dump and systems running out of work. Plant shut down that day. I have been playing catch up since then. But on a upnote I'm starting to pick up steam. Gained about 600 ppd over the last week. Looking at gaining another 2000 ppd with in the next 2 weeks. And I should crack the crap out of 17k tonight.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2012)

You can set the number of days worth of work BOINC downloads in the preferences section under the network tab

tools-->computing preferences --> network usage -->  additional work buffer


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool I think I may just put a buffer of about 3 days.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 550,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 500,000*
*KieX passes 12,000,000*
*brandonwh64 passes 450,000*
*A31Chris passes 10,000*
*N-Gen passes 20,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,500,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 40,000*
*Norton01 passes 10,000*

Great stones.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 550,000*
> *Jstn7477 passes 500,000*
> ...



Big day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

Hell I didn't make the list :sad: and I am damn near at 20k. Heheheh Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I didn't make the list :sad: and I am damn near at 20k. Heheheh Great job guys.



We both make the list tomorrow 

and... then on to 30,000


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

You know it.


----------



## Norton (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You know it.



Just went over 20k this am 

My points won't be as good over the next day or so as I'm building a system for someone and reconfiguring some stuff will be lucky if I get 2,000 ppd  

... but I have the build for the weekend and may catch up with up to 11 phenom cores in 3 systems running over 3Ghz  should get 5,000 ppd for a little while if I get em all going


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW! I was 13th yesterday! I need to get this 6 core OCed to see if I may break the top 10!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 29, 2012)

What's holding you back Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What's holding you back Brandon?



Short on time, I have army reserve duty this weekend (well friday-saturday-sunday) so wont get to it until monday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Short on time, I have army reserve duty this weekend (well friday-saturday-sunday) so wont get to it until monday



I feel ya man, I haven't been able to find enough time in a day lately for myself man.  Sucks but you gotta do what you gotta do, no?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll break 20k in about 10 mins.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know if the leap year day is to blam,  but Free-DC didn't update on the 29th.  

*Curent Milestones Today/Yesterday*

*MRCLTPU passes 900,000*
*stinger608 passes 700,000*
*MStenholm passes 4,500,000*
*deathwish passes 200,000*
*MGF Derp passes 5,000*
*KarL5275 passes 50,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 20,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 50,000*
*Norton01 passes 20,000*

I will update the list again later today.

Great work stoners.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome #'s!!!

Gonna pass 30k next week- maybe this Sunday night if I crank everything up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep it up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

chicken patty said:


> keep it up.



hell yea! 

Don't stop!...... Believing!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 1, 2012)

450K is soon within my reach, Im at 438K atm  so glad to see the badges back too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

That must mean that FREE-DC is back up...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

I finally got my fourth star!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> Awesome #'s!!!
> 
> Gonna pass 30k next week- maybe this Sunday night if I crank everything up


Me too.

Oh and you shot past me last night, but I think I am going to pass you tonight. Had a very good day so far.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaaarrrrr!!! Just shy of 400k WCG points for the latest update!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2012)

Great work Brandon.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I finally got my fourth star!





Chicken Patty said:


> Great work Brandon.



 ++++++11111111 Awesome Brandon!


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Me too.
> 
> Oh and you shot past me last night, but I think I am going to pass you tonight. Had a very good day so far.



We're running head to head now... I have a slight lead ATM but you will likely pass by me by mid-week if all goes well for you 

HeHe... then it's my turn


----------



## Bow (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## KieX (Mar 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
F150_Raptor passes 14,000,000 
KarL5275 passes 60,000 
Norton01 passes 25,000


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)

EXCELLENT!!! 

View attachment 45885


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 3, 2012)

Good job guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job stoners.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 4, 2012)

*Milestones today*

*Sinzia passes 25,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 60,000*
*elemelek passes 20,000*
great job stoners,  and thanks.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 4, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 5, 2012)

*Milestones today*

*hat_tpu passes 1,200,000*
*Craig0 passes 200*
*Pembo passes 1,200,000*
*Sinzia passes 30,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 25,000*

Great work stoners.

Crunch on and crunch hard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats stoners, great job!

Speaking of stones, I'm closing in on 4 million points.


----------



## Bow (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm closing it on 30k.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'm closing it on 30k.



We both have a shot at 50K by next week


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha Norton, I just made the connection after seeing your avatar like 50 times in the last 2 weeks


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha Norton, I just made the connection after seeing your avatar like 50 times in the last 2 weeks



Okay, its been a long day, but what the hell are you talking about? I must be missing something......Of course that would not be unusual


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha Norton, I just made the connection after seeing your avatar like 50 times in the last 2 weeks



 It's a nickname for me but the name and avatar fits my line of work- I don't just *COMPUTE* for clean water


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, its been a long day, but what the hell are you talking about? I must be missing something......Of course that would not be unusual



Who is my avatar?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> We both have a shot at 50K by next week



Yes we do and we will be half way to the badge thingy that goes in our sig.


Also why do I want to yell out my window. Hey Norton, Norton Buddy oh pal. Come on down here.


I am on the heels of my next badge.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes we do and we will be half way to the badge thingy that goes in our sig.
> 
> 
> Also why do I want to yell out my window. Hey Norton, Norton Buddy oh pal. Come on down here.
> ...



30k today...40k before the end of the week 

and a gift for Stinger... This is one of my favorite "Norton's" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myiuq53QAx4&feature=related


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Nosada passes 950,000*
*itsover65 passes 550,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 550,000*
*Netherlord passes 8,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,600,000*
*Norton01 passes 30,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*brandonwh64 passes 500,000*
*KarL5275 passes 70,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats gents!  Once you're over 10M  you only get a milestone every 1M so with the new rig, I'm hoping to get a new milestone every 40 days or so.  Even when you've been doing this for several years it's still nice to feel like you're making progress.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

Hitting milestones is always a great feeling.  I haven't had one in a while.  But I'm getting there.


----------



## Bow (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

I should be atleast clearing 7K a day now with 16 cores pumping out!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2012)

keep it up bro


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*brandonwh64 passes 500,000*
*KarL5275 passes 70,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2012)

Keep at it stoners.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2012)

Just broke 40k  doing some pretty hefty crunching today for what I'm using to do it with


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*yotano211 passes 1,100,000*
*stinger608 passes 750,000*
*Craig0 passes 2,000*
*Radical_Edward passes 1,200,000*
*popswala passes 350,000*
*Munkhtur passes 1,900,000*
*PHaS3 passes 400,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 30,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 70,000*
*Norton01 passes 40,000*

Great work Stoners.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow!!!!!  A ton of stones today!!!

 Ah, I am 3/4 of the way to being in the millionaire club.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*cheesy999 passes 40,000*
*Craig0 passes 3,000*
*KarL5275 passes 80,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2012)

Got a shot at 50k tomorrow if I keep this pace up... Saturday at the latest

  Unfortunately, I'll need to back off for a little while for some maintenance/parts swaps, etc.. before I take a run at 60k through 100k


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got a shot at 50k tomorrow if I keep this pace up... Saturday at the latest
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll need to back off for a little while for some maintenance/parts swaps, etc.. before I take a run at 60k through 100k



Yep the "back off" happens from time to time when ya gotta update and swap around!
Be sure to keep everyone updated Norton! 

I will be doing similar on Saturday at the latest as well. Hopefully it will all be back up and running by Saturday evening though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2012)

just checked and im at 450K


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2012)

Great job Alien


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2012)

50K for me tonight.... 400pts short and 4 hrs to go


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> 50K for me tonight.... 400pts short and 4 hrs to go



Hahahaha...one of these days....boom!!! To the moon!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*AlienIsGOD passes 450,000*
*BowHunt3r passes 1,300,000*
*elemelek passes 25,000*
*Norton01 passes 50,000*

Great work stoners

@ Bow glad to see you still crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2012)

Great job stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*anthony whittle passes 800,000*
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,100,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,700,000*
*Sinzia passes 40,000*
*KarL5275 passes 90,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 80,000*

Great job stoners.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to break thru 60k today.... 1,000 points to go 

  Not sure what's going on with my points. I've been in the 5,000 ppd range since the change at WCG or the GPU compute option. That's about 1,500 ppd more than I was doing with the same setup beforehand????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2012)

Got the x6 crunching now. Should put down some decent numbers now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm going to break thru 60k today.... 1,000 points to go
> 
> Not sure what's going on with my points. I've been in the 5,000 ppd range since the change at WCG or the GPU compute option. That's about 1,500 ppd more than I was doing with the same setup beforehand????



And it will go even higher once you get that M3A79-T Deluxe setup with your new dominators going. What CPU are you going to put into it?


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got the x6 crunching now. Should put down some decent numbers now.



Gonna have to put the FX-6200 I just got to work now 




ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And it will go even higher once you get that M3A79-T Deluxe setup with your new dominators going. What CPU are you going to put into it?



I have a 720BE and a 960T for my crunchers- 960T is coming out of my main rig (swapping in an Fx-6200 today) and going in the MSI DKA-790GX Platinum and the 720 is going in the ASUS

I should be crunching like crazy especially if GPU's are really contributing now... got a 5870 and 6870 available


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I should be crunching like crazy especially if GPU's are really contributing now... got a 5870 and 6870 available



Yea so far though there is no GPU support on WCG. Not sure why they have the available in the setups


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be breaking th 40k mark here soon. The x6 seems to be working ot now.


----------



## KieX (Mar 12, 2012)

BIG stones falling tonight


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> BIG stones falling tonight
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/V3I84.gif



Bring it on


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't have to many points yesterday as I was swapping rigs around and only 2 of the 5 where crunching. I just now got all 5 back up and running. So tomorrow will be a good day tater.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*dustyshiv passes 12,000,000*
*MStenholm passes 5,000,000*
*KarL5275 passes 100,000*
*Norton01 passes 60,000*

You can get that crunching badge now KarL5275.

Great job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job stoners!

Super milestone Shiv,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats guys! Those are some awesome milestones!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice job shiv


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## Karl5275 (Mar 12, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> You can get that crunching badge now KarL5275



Lets see if it works....


Edit: Awesome!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*bogmali passes 8,500,000*

*stinger608 passes 800,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 600,000*
*brandonwh64 passes 550,000*
*kcremona passes 20,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 40,000*
*elemelek passes 30,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job stoners and great job to bogmali for that 8.5 million!  Super stone!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*twilyth passes 11,000,000*

*Craig0 passes 4,000*
*Sinzia passes 50,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 90,000*

Another great day for stones.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm gonna get stoned tomorrow.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job stoners

I am getting ready to beat the snot out of 50k by a few boogers.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

I missed 70k by 800 points  

  I have almost 4,000 pts pending validation so tomorrow morning I'll hit 70k and have a good head of steam built up for 80k


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job stoners
> 
> I am getting ready to beat the snot out of 50k by a few boogers.



That's Gross.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> I missed 70k by 800 points
> 
> I have almost 4,000 pts pending validation so tomorrow morning I'll hit 70k and have a good head of steam built up for 80k


I know what you mean by the pending points. But remember to divide your calculation by 7 to get the actual point total.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you mean by the pending points. But remember to divide your calculation by 7 to get the actual point total.



Those are 4,000 BOINC pts (28,000 WCG pts) pending!..... gonna be a monster day if most of my pts clear tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those are 4,000 BOINC pts (28,000 WCG pts) pending!..... gonna be a monster day if most of my pts clear tomorrow



I know what you mean. I have stuff pending from like 3 or 4 days ago. 4 pages worth.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Those are 4,000 BOINC pts (28,000 WCG pts) pending!..... gonna be a monster day if most of my pts clear tomorrow


Not if CP posts!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 14, 2012)

Better lock the thread before CP can post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job stoners.  Special congrats to Twilyth.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*F150_Raptor passes 15,000,000*

*Norton01 passes 70,000*

Great work stoners.

F150 must have a jet engine in the box of that truck.


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2012)

Should hit 80k by Friday 

@ Chaotic Atmosphere and Mad Shot- I share your pain on your near misses  happened to me yesterday!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Should hit 80k by Friday
> 
> @ Chaotic Atmosphere and Mad Shot- I share your pain on your near misses  happened to me yesterday!!



Haha  If I can't get stoned today, there's always tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Haha  If I can't get stoned today, there's always tomorrow



missed by 24pts you probably went over like 0.1 seconds over the deadline


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats to the stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll hit 60k by the end of the night but it won't show till tomorrow. meh.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 600,000*
*Nosada passes 1,000,000*
*Munkhtur passes 2,000,000*
*ocgmj passes 3,500,000*
*minhund passes 1,500,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 50,000*

Congrats on the first mill Nosada.

Great work stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job on the stones guys. 


I do love it now that when I hit a milestone I am well on the way to the next one. Should hit 60k either before nights end or early in the morning.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job on the stones guys.
> 
> 
> I do love it now that when I hit a milestone I am well on the way to the next one. Should hit 60k either before nights end or early in the morning.



Congrats


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job on the stones guys.
> 
> 
> I do love it now that when I hit a milestone I am well on the way to the next one. Should hit 60k either before nights end or early in the morning.



It will start to get harder to get those stones.  You and Norton are doing great work and should see a WCG badge soon (100,000pts).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

It's actually cool that we are climbing together. Almost like having a partner.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It's actually cool that we are climbing together. Almost like having a partner.



Yeah, I'm gonna have to get my second rig built quickly to keep you guys at bay!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to get my second rig built quickly to keep you guys at bay!



LOL. I am looking to build another cruncher based on a I7 or fx 8 series. I want to break the 10k ppd mark.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL. I am looking to build another cruncher based on a I7 or fx 8 series. I want to break the 10k ppd mark.



I'm going to settle in at 5k+ for awhile. Will have the 790GX(PII 720BE) and the 790FX(960T) going 24/7. Will keep an eye out for a couple of Thubans (1090T/1100T) over the Summer to max them out. This should bring me to 1 million points before years end. Hoping Piledriver is successful enough for Thuban owners to dump their chips cheap... we'll see


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

The 8 cores alone should be enough to make some people want to upgrade. But like you said we'll see. I like to be able to pick up another x6 at a decent price.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The 8 cores alone should be enough to make some people want to upgrade. But like you said we'll see. I like to be able to pick up another x6 at a decent price.



mjmike is running an FX-8150 as far as I know and he said it seemed to do OK for him. The FX-6200 I bought seems to be doing Ok but need to run it awhile longer before I say it's worth buying again


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

I have noticed, with crunching anyway, it takes a system a few days to get up to speed for some reason. Almost like a break in period. My x6 is now finally putting out great numbers. It started out okay and slowly speed up. Same way with the x2's But of course by nest weekend or so the x6 will have caught and past the x2's.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> mjmike is running an FX-8150 as far as I know and he said it seemed to do OK for him. The FX-6200 I bought seems to be doing Ok but need to run it awhile longer before I say it's worth buying again



Soory to say but the 8150 is no longer crunching.  I gave the chip to cadaveca.  Nice guy,  met him at his house as we both live in the same city.

The 8150 did crunch well, on par with my i7930 @ 4.00 but the power draw was too much with the AMD clocked @ 4.5.


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Soory to say but the 8150 is no longer crunching.  I gave the chip to cadaveca.  Nice guy,  met him at his house as we both live in the same city.
> 
> The 8150 did crunch well, on par with my i7930 @ 4.00 but the power draw was too much with the AMD clocked @ 4.5.



Cadaveca said he was going to start crunching for the team and I believe that chip was intended for it?....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 16, 2012)

Cadaveca is Canadian too? Cool.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 16, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Soory to say but the 8150 is no longer crunching.  I gave the chip to cadaveca.  Nice guy,  met him at his house as we both live in the same city.
> 
> The 8150 did crunch well, on par with my i7930 @ 4.00 but the power draw was too much with the AMD clocked @ 4.5.


He said on TS that you came over, I think he has a man crush on you 


Sorry I haven't been crunching much guys, most of my cpu power is being used to render out videos for school :c


----------



## Bow (Mar 16, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 16, 2012)

1k away from 100k and the badge!!!! Should get it tonight.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*bpgt64 passes 400,000*
*BazookaJoe passes 950,000*
*f22a4bandit passes 750,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 1,800,000*
*MaelstromTPU passes 100,000*
*elemelek passes 40,000*
*Norton01 passes 80,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome ton of milestones today!!!!!! 

Great job team!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrat's folks 

I'm over 90k right now  should hit 100K before the end of the weekend.... sooner if that GPU beta is still active


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> 1k away from 100k and the badge!!!! Should get it tonight.



Congrats- I see you got your badge 

I should get mine tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*minhund passes 1,600,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 60,000*
*Norton01 passes 90,000*

Great work stoners. 

Happy St. Paddy's Day!!!!

For Stenholm ^^^


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2012)

Good job stoners, and thanks Chaotic.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Good job stoners, and thanks Chaotic.



Not a problem chief. Anytime, just ask.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2012)

Great job guys. I think I'm back to full steam but not totally sure yet. Tonight's tally will tell the tale.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*stinger608 passes 850,000*
*KieX passes 13,000,000*

Great work stoners.

KieX you should have warned me about the water and food after midnight.

Allmost forgot.

*Members Joining Today*

Daimus joins as new

Welcome to the Team Daimus


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats guys 

Missed my 100k by about 500 points


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats guys
> 
> Missed my 100k by about 500 points



Big day,  I think I will do something you will like.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Big day,  I think I will do something you will like.



Thanks mj..

Hey what gives with the pending validations? I have like 8,000 pts in 5 pages of results tied up in there :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks mj..
> 
> Hey what gives with the pending validations? I have like 8,000 pts in 5 pages of results tied up in there :shadedshu



Now your feeling my pain. Those pending ones really get in your booboo hole. And that boinc stats ticker I have is constantly anywhere from 1 to 5k points off.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks mj..
> 
> Hey what gives with the pending validations? I have like 8,000 pts in 5 pages of results tied up in there :shadedshu



Work units are Pending untill other rigs have reported there results and compared with you're results.  Not sure how many results it takes.  Just be glad you only have 5 pages,  F150 has over 20.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats on the huge milestone KieX!  ;toast:


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Just be glad you only have 5 pages,  F150 has over 20.



Try 57 pages pending validation, that's like 850 tasks waiting for points.  

Keep a eye on your old ones, I found 5 pages of the beta's that were pending that didn't get scheduled.  If you have old ones, click on the results name in wcg and there will be a schedule validation that you can click on to get things rolling faster.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*twuersch passes 2,500,000*
*Niko084 passes 8,500,000*
*brandonwh64 passes 600,000*
*de.das.dude passes 20,000*
*Norton01 passes 100,000*
*Daimus passes 200*

*Great work stoners.*


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Try 57 pages pending validation, that's like 850 tasks waiting for points.
> 
> Keep a eye on your old ones, I found 5 pages of the beta's that were pending that didn't get scheduled.  If you have old ones, click on the results name in wcg and there will be a schedule validation that you can click on to get things rolling faster.



Thanks for the tip. Surprised you "only" have 57 though, got 53 myself and had expected you'd have near 100



Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats on the huge milestone KieX!



Thanks! Onwards to the (still far) 20Million, captain


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Try 57 pages pending validation, that's like 850 tasks waiting for points.
> 
> Keep a eye on your old ones, I found 5 pages of the beta's that were pending that didn't get scheduled.  If you have old ones, click on the results name in wcg and there will be a schedule validation that you can click on to get things rolling faster.



You must use a SSME* as a power supply  
* Space Shuttle Main Engine
   I looked over a couple of my pending validations and didn't see "schedule validation" anywhere???... maybe they aren't old enough


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

I have some older one pending and don't see it yet, but I do see a couple the show where the wing man has finished.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 19, 2012)

Click on the name of the result and a new window will open up.  Under Replication will be Try Validation in green, just click on that if it's there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 19, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Try 57 pages pending validation, that's like 850 tasks waiting for points.
> 
> Keep a eye on your old ones, I found 5 pages of the beta's that were pending that didn't get scheduled.  If you have old ones, click on the results name in wcg and there will be a schedule validation that you can click on to get things rolling faster.



LOL 57 Pages of pending validations 

I hope your not keeping track of them!!!! 

@Kiex: Nice stone for sure!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Click on the name of the result and a new window will open up.  Under Replication will be Try Validation in green, just click on that if it's there.


You may have to do a screen shot there bo, for us mentally challenged crunchers.


Oops I see it now. Under minimum Quorum


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *twuersch passes 2,500,000*
> *Niko084 passes 8,500,000*
> ...



Would also like to add.

*minhund passed 1,700,000*
*mjkmike passed 8,500,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *twuersch passes 2,500,000*
> *Niko084 passes 8,500,000*
> ...





KieX said:


> Thanks for the tip. Surprised you "only" have 57 though, got 53 myself and had expected you'd have near 100
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Onwards to the (still far) 20Million, captain





mjkmike said:


> Would also like to add.
> 
> *minhund passed 1,700,000*
> *mjkmike passed 8,500,000*
> ...




Congrats stoners.  ...and KieX, looking forward to it man.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Would also like to add.
> 
> *minhund passed 1,700,000*
> *mjkmike passed 8,500,000*
> ...



One More add on (3/19):

*Daimus passed 500 and 1,000 * 

Congrats All


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Great job fellow crunchers.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*4x4n_TPU passes 5,500,000*

*jctuner passes 350,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 650,000*
*deathwish passes 250,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 70,000*
*elemelek passes 50,000*
*Daimus passes 3,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

Great job stoners!!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats guys 

Darn now I have to wait until I get 50k points between milestones


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats guys
> 
> Darn now I have to wait until I get 50k points between milestones



Just wait untill you need half a mill for each stone.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

LOl Don't worry I am almost at that point to. 25k to go till I hit 100k. And Norton before to long we will be in the top 100 of tpu overall points. We just need hit the 380k mark.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOl Don't worry I am almost at that point to. 25k to go till I hit 100k. And Norton before to long we will be in the top 100 of tpu overall points. We just need hit the 380k mark.



We'll probably get there by the Summer, maybe a little earlier. I think I'm at #151 now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm just 8 places behind you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners and special congrats to 4x4 for the huge milestone!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Zachary-85 passes 1,900,000*
*Daimus passes 5,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

Great work guys. And congrats on the 5k mark Daimus.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats Folks


----------



## Daimus (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, people. I hope this is just the beginning.
Congratulations to all the great cruncher and thank you for your work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 22, 2012)

100k baby  ( including seti in that total )


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*PHaS3 passes 450,000*
*minhund passes 1,800,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 80,000*
*Skumtott passes 9,000*
*Daimus passes 9,000*

Another great day for stoners, great work.

Members Joining Today
Skumtott joins as new


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats guys 

@Daimus- you're moving up very well. Good job


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats guys
> 
> @Daimus- you're moving up very well. Good job



Yes Daimus! Welcome aboard too.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice job fellow stoners.


100k your right around the corner.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 23, 2012)

Also welcome to the team Skumtott.


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Also welcome to the team Skumtott.



Welcome aboard Skumtott


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the new member and congrats to the stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*MStenholm passes 5,500,000*
*ThePutzer passes 800,000*
*KarL5275 passes 150,000*
*Skumtott passes 10,000*
*Daimus passes 10,000*

Great Job Stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work stoners.

MStenholm

Thanks again Chaotic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Great job stoners, huge congrats to MS for the nice 5 1/2


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Radical_Edward passes 1,300,000*
*de.das.dude passes 25,000*
*F150_Raptor passes 16,000,000*
*Dorothydot passes 200*

Members Joining Today
Dorothydot joins as new

Great work stoners, and welcome Dorothydot.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats folks


----------



## Daimus (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome Dorothydot
congrats stoners
Radical_Edward
F150_Raptor


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Look at F150, 20 million almost and in no time.  Great work to him and everyone else


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Look at F150, 20 million almost and in no time.  Great work to him and everyone else



At my current ppd it would take me over 11yrs to get that far  Still going for 1 million pts by the end of this year 

I should hit 1 million WCG points by tomorrow am and my 150k milestone by Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2012)

Keep it up man, you're doing great!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 25, 2012)

I should hit the 100k mark either tomorrow morning or by midday or so. Thanks to CP I have a cooler on the way. My next cruncher will be online by the weekend. Shooting for atleast 6k ppd.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2012)

You're cooking right along 

Need to get my other rig going to catch back up to your ppd.... should have mine online by the end of the week


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*minhund passed 1,900,000*
*brandonwh64 passed 650,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passed 90,000*
*Dorothydot passed 500*

Nice stones Team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*anthony whittle passes 850,000*
*stinger608 passes 900,000*
*Zachary-85 passes 2,000,000*
*Daimus passes 20,000*
*Dorothydot passes 1,000*

Great job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*MRCLTPU passes 950,000*
*Jstn7477 passes 700,000*
*minhund passes 2,000,000*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 100,000*
*Norton01 passes 150,000*
*Daimus passes 25,000*
*Dorothydot passes 2,000*

Great work stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 28, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats folks


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2012)

A big congrats to a couple of our newer members The_Mad_Shot and Norton for being so involved in our awesome team, and getting badges!!!! 

You guys have been so frigging awesome since joining up!!! Just can't say enough about the two of ya.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> A big congrats to a couple of our newer members The_Mad_Shot and Norton for being so involved in our awesome team, and getting badges!!!!
> 
> You guys have been so frigging awesome since joining up!!! Just can't say enough about the two of ya.



Thanks Bud 

Maybe our progress will bring a few ppd out of some of our idle team members that don't want to lose their position in the team rankings


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> Maybe our progress will bring a few ppd out of some of our idle team members that don't want to lose their position in the team rankings



 Now that's a thought.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

I sometimes wonder about that.  I wonder if there's anyway we could send a monthly e-mail or something to people.  It would have to go through Wiz of course.  I'm guessing the idea wouldn't go over very well though.  IDK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> A big congrats to a couple of our newer members The_Mad_Shot and Norton for being so involved in our awesome team, and getting badges!!!!
> 
> You guys have been so frigging awesome since joining up!!! Just can't say enough about the two of ya.



I 2nd that!  

Congrats to those who made the stones list tonight, nice list. 



twilyth said:


> I sometimes wonder about that.  I wonder if there's anyway we could send a monthly e-mail or something to people.  It would have to go through Wiz of course.  I'm guessing the idea wouldn't go over very well though.  IDK.



Like to all the team members?  What would the email say?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I 2nd that!
> 
> Congrats to those who made the stones list tonight, nice list.
> 
> ...



Not much.  How's it hangin'. Maybe a few interesting stats (I know some of the guys here can do shit like that from memory  ).  Show any new badges available, new projects.  Basic stuff.  Short and sweet.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny this conversation is a happening. Yesterday at work I was thinking of something similar as I pass all these idle members who have zero's. I also imagine what kind of ppd's the team would be getting if they all came back at the same time.

I can dream can't I?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Not much.  How's it hangin'. Maybe a few interesting stats (I know some of the guys here can do shit like that from memory  ).  Show any new badges available, new projects.  Basic stuff.  Short and sweet.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Funny this conversation is a happening. Yesterday at work I was thinking of something similar as I pass all these idle members who have zero's. I also imagine what kind of ppd's the team would be getting if they all came back at the same time.
> 
> I can dream can't I?



I'll bring this up to W1z later, never hurts to ask heh?  ...This is a great idea and I'm sure after some emails a few members might come back at least for a bit.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll bring this up to W1z later, never hurts to ask heh?  ...This is a great idea and I'm sure after some emails a few members might come back at least for a bit.



Maybe if it's worded real polite like "hey we missed you all. We're just sending this greeting to see how you are and bla bla bla sentimental stuff" you know...nothing intense. 

I mean, if I received a PM like that I would have joined back in the forum at least even though my temps were too high too crunch 24/7.

Anyway, I got a computer to build...so off to work I go!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn... lost my Thanks button 

How about adding into the message:
- team position (this month on the 1st of the month)
- team position (last month on the 1st of the month)
Maybe W1zz can cache these 2 pages on the site with a link we can send out in a monthly message. I'm not sure how that's done or how much trouble it would be??? W1zz did say at one point that there was some extra space available for storage.

We don't have to say much but seeing your position drop each month from not contributing may be enough to inspire the idle members to contribute again.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

And we can always do it as an opt-in sort of deal by adding something to the user options panel in the control panel.


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> And we can always do it as an opt-in sort of deal by adding something to the user options panel in the control panel.



Hmmm... I sense a plan coming together


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hmmm... I sense a plan coming together



Great minds come together with good plans.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmm, this is a great idea!!! A monthly news letter, so to speak. As for space CP, you might mention to W1zz that if he has a problem with that I would be more than happy to dedicated an unlimited secure FTP for the cause. I could get that set up pretty easy and give you, being the captain, and whom ever it is that contributes monthly news the login information to the ftp. 

We could also set up a mass email base so it would just be a push of the button to send it to all the WCG TechPowerUp members each month. Would not be all that hard to get set up. Hell we could even put some of the current member cruncher builds with images in the news letter as well. Might help inspire some of the inactive members to find parts. 

Oh hell, we could even include exclusive team member parts available only for active WCG members in the news letter!............Holy crap, now I am excited about this. LOLOLOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys want to PM me your ideas so I can gather an example together before submitting it?


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You guys want to PM me your ideas so I can gather an example together before submitting it?



Maybe you should just run the general idea past wiz first - otherwise there's no point in doing any prep work.  JMHO though.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Maybe you should just run the general idea past wiz first - otherwise there's no point in doing any prep work.  JMHO though.



I was trying to figure out how to say that. Thx Twil!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Maybe you should just run the general idea past wiz first - otherwise there's no point in doing any prep work.  JMHO though.



Yep I agree. Maybe just run it past him as being a general WCG news letter to help get inactive members excited again about crunching for the best damn WCG team on the net.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> A big congrats to a couple of our newer members The_Mad_Shot and Norton for being so involved in our awesome team, and getting badges!!!!
> 
> You guys have been so frigging awesome since joining up!!! Just can't say enough about the two of ya.



Thanks Stinger it is very appreciated when our efforts are noticed.  


I want to give a big thank-you to all that have helped with parts and such for my crunching rigs. 

Especially Stinger, Norton, and Cp. 
Stinger buddy, I just noticed all four of my main crunchers have at least 1 part I have gotten from you. 
Norton bud, My top cruncher is mostly parts I got from you and atleast one more has parts from you. 

Cp if it wasn't for your generosity my newest cruncher would be coming to life this very moment. 

There are more folks from here I have gotten parts from to bring these rigs to life. Thanks you all very much. 





Norton said:


> Damn... lost my Thanks button
> 
> How about adding into the message:
> - team position (this month on the 1st of the month)
> ...




Also tell them they are about to lose there spots to some newbs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ I tell ya...4 mil on a daily basis is about to become reality. Just give it time.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 650,000*
*Daimus passes 30,000*
*Dorothydot passes 3,000*


Great work stoners, and Moi!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats Folks


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 29, 2012)

*Milestones today*

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 650,000*
*Daimus passes 30,000*
*Dorothydot passes 3,000*

Great work stoners.

   As far as the News letter goes.  The mailling list will take alot of work.  Out of the 361 members a few have been guest from XS and other teams that registered with TPU but have now left,  also a few TPU members have been banned from TPU that crunched with us,  also saddly a few have passed on.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones today*
> 
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 650,000*
> *Daimus passes 30,000*
> ...



I hope Stan is okay.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> As far as the News letter goes. The mailling list will take alot of work. Out of the 361 members a few have been guest from XS and other teams that registered with TPU but have now left, also a few TPU members have been banned from TPU that crunched with us, also saddly a few have passed on.



You have a good point Mike. It will take some effort to "weed" through the list for sure. As you said, some have been banned and unfortunately some have passed.  

None the less, I think with some work we could get a good list of 100 to 200 that many are still active in the community and have just let things slip, if you will. I think it is worth the effort after hearing what Mindweaver had to say about his pop.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> *Milestones today*
> 
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 650,000*
> *Daimus passes 30,000*
> ...




However, wouldn't the list be for inactive members?  If members no longer are on our team, I don't think we need to send it to them???

As far as members passing on, not only stan but you can't forget loonym.    



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I want to give a big thank-you to all that have helped with parts and such for my crunching rigs.
> 
> Especially Stinger, Norton, and Cp.
> Stinger buddy, I just noticed all four of my main crunchers have at least 1 part I have gotten from you.
> ...



Also, I think I can say that I might have another rig online very soon thanks to acts from members of this forum/team.  I mean, I'm speechless, I don't know what to say or how to thank anymore.  I just wish I had time and money to meet all of you in person, like you guys have to be bots or something.  Don't think people like you'll exist nowadays!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> However, wouldn't the list be for inactive members?  If members no longer are on our team, I don't think we need to send it to them???
> 
> As far as members passing on, not only stan but you can't forget loonym.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more CP. I have never met a group of people that as friendly, giving, or compasionate as you guys. You guys have made me want to strive to be a better person myself. If theres anything I can do for anyone let me know and I'll do the best I can.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I couldn't agree more CP. I have never met a group of people that as friendly, giving, or compasionate as you guys. You guys have made me want to strive to be a better person myself. If theres anything I can do for anyone let me know and I'll do the best I can.




I agree too. If they voluntarily left the TPU Crunching team exclude them. I feel we should only include members who went idle. I think we should also include active members as well.. so everyone on the team is up to speed with what is going on. Will make us a more tight knit and closer team....somewhat like a family. (getting all warm and fuzzy inside now)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I had in mind.  All current members.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 31, 2012)

*Milestones for March 30, 2012*

*bogmali passes 9,000,000*
*Daimus passes 40,000*
*Dorothydot passes 5,000*


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats folks 

 9,000,000 !!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job to bogmaili for the epic stone and to the rest of the stoners for the exceptional effort!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats bogmaili on the 9,000,000 stone buddy.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 31, 2012)

Great work stoners.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

Gooooo Bogmali!!!!!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Apr 1, 2012)

*Milestones for March 31, 2012*

*brandonwh64 passes 700,000*
*masterwolfe passes 3,000*
*Skumtott passes 20,000*
*Dorothydot passes 6,000*


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats Folks!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

*Milestones for Fool's Day , 2012*

*Daimus passes 50,000*
*Dorothydot passes 7,000*




Way to go stoners!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats folks 

@chaotic- I've got some nice coffey to go w/pie... I'll do that one.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2012)

Great job stoners.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Jstn7477 passes 750,000* 

*MaelstromTPU passes 150,000*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice job guys.


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*FordGT90Concept passes 3,000,000*

*popswala passes 400,000*

*KarL5275 passes 200,000*

*elemelek passes 60,000*

*Dorothydot passes 8,000*

Congrats to today's Stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
** FreeDC hasn't updated since this afternoon please add any I missed  **

*stinger608 passes 950,000*
*adulaamin passes 60,000*
*F150_Raptor passes 17,000,000*::
*masterwolfe passes 4,000*
*Daimus passes 60,000*
*Dorothydot passes 9,000*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

Great job fellow crunches.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2012)

Great list we have tonight.

Huge congrats to F150, just joined you can say and he's at a whopping 17 million.  Amazing!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Nosada passes 1,100,000 
BarbaricSoul passes 1,200,000 
kevinheraiz passes 30,000 
Sinzia passes 60,000
ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 150,000
Norton01 passes 200,000 
Dorothydot passes 10,000*

Congrats to today's Stoner's


----------



## popswala (Apr 6, 2012)

<----400K ? News to me. Where you get them numbers at? So I can actually keep track of myself. 

Great job guys.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 6, 2012)

Great stones team.


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2012)

popswala said:


> <----400K ? News to me. Where you get them numbers at? So I can actually keep track of myself.
> 
> Great job guys.



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2012)

Huge congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*brandonwh64 passes 750,000 
kcremona passes 25,000 
Skumtott passes 25,000 
Daimus passes 70,000*
*Congrats to Today's Stoner's *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job stoners.!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 7, 2012)

Great work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *brandonwh64 passes 750,000
> kcremona passes 25,000
> ...



Great job


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MStenholm passes 6,000,000 *:
*Mindweaver 23,000,000 * 

Congrat's to Today's Stoner's  
*note- apparently FreeDC doesn't think 23,000,000 is a Milestone ... now it's corrected


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *MStenholm passes 6,000,000 *:
> *Mindweaver 23,000,000 *
> 
> ...



That's screwed up because I don't see mindweaver on my radar only MStenholm

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Unless you are on a different plane

He must of hit 23 mil on another date.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 8, 2012)

Great work MStenholm

@ Mindweaver that is just.


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46581&stc=1&d=1333850522



Ok an error on Free DC.

Nice catch Norton but I bet someone else posts his milestone tomorrow

 Mindweaver


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46581&stc=1&d=1333850522



Weird how he doesn't show up in stones....not even testerday...maybe once you pass 2 mil your next stone is not until 2.5 mil


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Weird how he doesn't show up in stones....not even testerday...maybe once you pass 2 mil your next stone is not until 2.5 mil



He deserved a stone for that # in my book no matter what FreeDC thinks about it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> He deserved a stone for that # in my book no matter what FreeDC thinks about it



True...but please keep with the correct milestones...unless you want to update everybody every 5,000 ppd. You follow? I mean there is a reason why we do this. Mindweaver is a tenured TPU member. He doesn't give a shit about stones. Well maybe being a bit stoned he cares. My point is. please just post the stones in the stones thread. Otherwise it's pointless. (which I feel these threads are a bit anyway).


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*


*Chicken Patty passes 4,000,000 -
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 350,000
minhund passes 2,500,000-
Daimus passes 80,000*

Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job stoners.

Minhund already at 2.5 million, stunning! 

I just noticed I hit the 4 million point milestone!  Awesome!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 10, 2012)

Great Job stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*KieX passes 14,000,000  
Skumtott passes 30,000 
drkshdwltng passes 2,000*

Congrat to Today's Stoner's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats to today's stoners and super job to KieX who just hit an amazing milestone!


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI passes 300,000 
Netherlord passes 9,000
Daimus passes 90,000
drkshdwltng passes 5,000*

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*TechPowerUp! passes 300,000,000* 

*paulieg passes 6,000,000*
*stinger608 passes 1,000,000*
*sneddenraj passes 150,000*
*Norton01 passes 250,000*
*Daimus passes 100,000*
*drkshdwltng passes 9,000*

*Great Job Stoners  
Great Job All on 300 million points for TPU*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2012)

Super great stones there all


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! Finally hit the million club!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!!! Finally hit the million club!!!!!!



Nice job Bud


----------



## Daimus (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats TechPowerUp! and all team members!
Congrats stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job to tonights stoners....

...wait, tonight we are all stoners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  300 mil bitches


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job to tonights stoners....
> 
> ...wait, tonight we are all stoners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  30 mil bitches



add another zero Captain- 300 mil !!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 900,000 
Jstn7477 passes 800,000 
brandonwh64 passes 800,000 
ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 200,000 
drkshdwltng passes 10,000*

Congrats to Today's Stoner's


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> add another zero Captain- 300 mil !!!


Sorry, typo.  Fixed now! 



Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *anthony whittle passes 900,000
> Jstn7477 passes 800,000
> brandonwh64 passes 800,000
> ...



Great job fellas


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!!! Finally hit the million club!!!!!!



Soory I'm late but congrats.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Soory I'm late but congrats.



Thanks Mike!!!!! Now I think CP should send me some cookies


----------



## Bow (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats there Stinger.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

Am I late?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Nah right on time buddy. 

Also congrats Chaotic on the 700k mark


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 700,000  WTF? I'm bowing to myself? 
PHaS3 passes 500,000  
Netherlord passes 10,000  
deathwish passes 300,000 
N-Gen passes 25,000  
drkshdwltng passes 20,000    
drkshdwltng passes 10,000   *

Congrats to Today's Stoner's...Especially me!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats to todays stoners. 

Great work there Chaotic


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats to todays stoners.
> 
> Great work there Chaotic



My thanks button has been revoked yet again so thanks mad LOL


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

I can help with that...

*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 700,000 *

Weird ain't it- thought the same thing when I did the post with my milestone in it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> I can help with that...
> 
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 700,000 *
> 
> Weird ain't it- thought the same thing when I did the post with my milestone in it


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Mike!!!!! Now I think CP should send me some cookies



Here's some cookies for you


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Here's some cookies for you
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/6cookies.jpg



MMMMMMM Cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't Delete that cookie!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Mike!!!!! Now I think CP should send me some cookies



Which kind would you like sir?  



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 700,000  WTF? I'm bowing to myself?
> PHaS3 passes 500,000
> Netherlord passes 10,000
> ...


Great job stoners, keep it up!


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,200,000*-
*F150_Raptor passes 18,000,000 *-
*drkshdwltng passes 25,000*

*Congrat to Today's Stoners -

@F150_Raptor congrats on your 18 mil. stone*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats F150 on the 18 mil mark.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 15, 2012)

cookies? I thought it was all about the stones.

Great work stoners.

F150 just wow.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*KarL5275 passes 250,000*-
*drkshdwltng passes 30,000*-

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners but F150's milestone takes the cake.  Great job buddy!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Dorothydot passes 20,000*---

Congrats to Dorothydot's stone today!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

Grats


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Black Panther passes 600,000-------
masterwolfe passes 5,000---
minhund passes 3,000,000--------
MaelstromTPU passes 200,000----
drkshdwltng passes 40,000*---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners *--


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 1,500,000 -----
BazookaJoe passes 1,000,000 -----
ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 250,000 --
Norton01 passes 300,000 --
Daimus passes 150,000*--

*Congrat's to Today's Stoners *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Job stoners!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrat's on the big mill BazookaJoe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Great job stoners, keep'em coming!


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129 passes 1,000 --
Radical_Edward passes 1,400,000 ------
brandonwh64 passes 850,000 -----
drkshdwltng passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's * --

*and a Welcome to the Team Ryo129 *--


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 20, 2012)

Great work Stoners. and welcome Ryo129.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today (4/20)*
*Ryo129 passes 3,000 *--

Congrats to Ryo129 on today's stone


----------



## Bow (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats RYO!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129 passes 4,000 --
Niko084 passes 9,000,000 --------
elemelek passes 70,000 --
Skumtott passes 40,000 --
Dorothydot passes 25,000 --
drkshdwltng passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners *----


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

The crunchin pace I'm goin at, I'll get about 100k every 1.7 months (1833/day est). And that's estimating. lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> The crunchin pace I'm goin at, I'll get about 100k every 1.7 months (1833/day est). And that's estimating. lol



Then we will see you on the Stones list about once a month!!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 22, 2012)

Great work stoners.

Congrats Niko084 on the big nine mill,  will be there in a few days myself.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 22, 2012)

should pass 12M tomorrow.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 22, 2012)

twilyth said:


> should pass 12M tomorrow.



just give me 3,492.02 days and you will eat my dust


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2012)

Great work stoners. I'm visiting TPU less often atm, but it's good to see so many new names and new millionaires! Keep up the good fight


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> The crunchin pace I'm goin at, I'll get about 100k every 1.7 months (1833/day est). And that's estimating. lol




Everything counts Popswala!


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*twilyth passes 12,000,000* --------
*Ryo129 passes 5,000* --
*Zachary-85 passes 2,500,000* ------
*drkshdwltng passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!! *---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy crap twilyth great stones there 

And congrats to the other stoners.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2012)

Great stones these last two nights, keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129 passes 9,000* --
*bogmali passes 9,500,000* --------
*drkshdwltng passes 80,000* --

*Congrat Stoner's!!! *--

*9.5 mil...Great Milestone you got there bogmali *----


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2012)

Great stones there guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome stones gentleman.

Great job Jon!


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129 passes 10,000* --
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,300,000* ------
*Jstn7477 passes 850,000* ----
*MStenholm passes 6,500,000* -------
*brandonwh64 passes 900,000* ----
*Daimus passes 200,000* --
*drkshdwltng passes 90,000* --

*Congrats Stoners *-
*6.5mil. for MStenholm!!! *---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice stones guys.


----------



## Daimus (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent figures)) It was productive day.


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*mjkmike passes 9,000,000* -------
*F150_Raptor passes 19,000,000* ----------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 300,000 --
Norton01 passes 350,000 --
drkshdwltng passes 100,000 --
spout23 passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! ----
@ F150_Raptor and mjmike... awesome milestones --
@ drkshdwltng- congrats you got your badge -
@ spout23- welcome to the Team *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice fellow Stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *mjkmike passes 9,000,000* -------
> *F150_Raptor passes 19,000,000* ----------
> *ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 300,000 --
> ...



Superb job tonight guys!  Keep up the great work, we are rollin' hard!


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 20,000* --
*Sinzia passes 70,000* --
*minhund passes 3,500,000* ------
*spout23 passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --

*@Minhund 3.5 mil. Awesome!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats to todays stoners.


----------



## popswala (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep up the great work. You two (norton / Mad Shot ) are almost in top 100. Prob in a day or so. And then you'll pass me. Say hi when your going by me lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure will Pops. LOL


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> Keep up the great work. You two (norton / Mad Shot ) are almost in top 100. Prob in a day or so. And then you'll pass me. Say hi when your going by me lol.



Thanks pops but we're all doing great, the new members (like 20 this year) and established members are all contributing to the team effort!! 

In the end WCG and those we help through our efforts are the winners!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 750,000* ----
*Nosada passes 1,200,000*-----
*KieX passes 15,000,000* --------
*popswala passes 450,000* --
*f22a4bandit passes 800,000* ----
*Dorothydot passes 30,000* --
*spout23 passes 8,000* --
*okidna passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's  
@ Kiex monster 15mil Stone for you Today!!! *---


----------



## popswala (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for stayin on top of this. I like seeing my progress and how others are doing.

I finally got 450k yeaa


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice stones there Pops. 

And the rest of the stoners good job.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice work stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2012)

Massive list tonight!  Super congrats to all stoners and to KieX for his monstrous milestone.


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 25,000* --
*ThePutzer passes 850,000* ----
*KarL5275 passes 300,000* --
*spout23 passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!! *--


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 30,000* --
*stinger608 passes 1,100,000* ----
*brandonwh64 passes 950,000* ----
*bpgt64 passes 450,000* --
*Daimus passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 30, 2012)

Great work stoners.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 950,000* -----
*PHaS3 passes 550,000* ----
*deathwish passes 350,000* --
*Arjai passes 100* --
*spout23 passes 25,000* --
*okidna passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  

*@ Arjai- your first stone! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 1, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 900,000* -----
*kcremona passes 30,000* --
*spout23 passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 40,000* --
*4x4n_TPU passes 6,000,000* --------
*sneddenraj passes 200,000* --
*kevinheraiz passes 40,000* --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 350,000* --
*Norton01 passes 400,000* --
*drkshdwltng passes 150,000* --
*Arjai passes 200* --
*spout23 passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's BIG batch of Stoners!!! *-----


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

Great job stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 3, 2012)

Lots of stoners today.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Something special will happen today (or tonight for that matter) 

I am so blessed to be a member of this team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

We won't find out until tonight?


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We won't find out until tonight?



Now that I look at the stats, It maybe tomorrow before the special event!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

I think I know what it is


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2012)

I know what it is 

Will it involve?
Some of these: 

A couple of: 

A bunch of: 

and topped with some: 

and a little extra..... but that's a surprise


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

And then some  to the rest of the team in points.


----------



## popswala (May 3, 2012)

Lol. Im soo totally lost


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I know what it is





Norton said:


> I know what it is
> 
> Will it involve?
> Some of these:
> ...



I would say about two hours til show time


----------



## popswala (May 4, 2012)

Whats goin on? lol


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> Whats goin on? lol



You'll see!! 

About an hour or so....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

I's be knowing. lol.

Has something to do with the one.


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,000,000* --------
*Daimus passes 300,000* --
*okidna passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and a little surprise for brandonwh64 for 1 million pts (stinger608 knows what it is)!!! *---



Spoiler:  for brandon


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2012)

Congrats brandon on the one mil mark.


----------



## twilyth (May 4, 2012)

yup, monthly totals look damn near parabolic


----------



## popswala (May 4, 2012)

Awesome job Brandon. Keep it up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you all! I have jumped into this head first with the help of all of TPU's crunchers! HERE IS TO ANOTHER 1 Mil!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

Congrats to your first million Brandon.  You've gave it all you've had since you joined and dedication is what gets your the farthest bud!  Keep up the great work and here's to another million!


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 13,000,000* ---------
*MaelstromTPU passes 250,000* --
*spout23 passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*Awesome 13 mil there for A novice1!!! *---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 5, 2012)

13 mil wow what a stone.


----------



## popswala (May 5, 2012)

Looks like I' may be getting my 500k stone in just under a wk.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*No stoner's today.... *

*Honorable Mention:*

*Congrats to Mindweaver for passing 24,000,000 points last night*


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*theonedub passes 3,000,000* --------
*spout23 passes 60,000* --
*okidna passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoner's!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

Congrats stoners of a job well done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2012)

Huge cograts to mindweaver for the huge stone!


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 1,600,000* ------
*Jstn7477 passes 950,000* ----
*F150_Raptor passes 20,000,000* ----------
*spout23 passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's stoners!!! *--

*and to F150_Raptor for the Monster 20 mil stone!!! *----


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2012)

huge congrats to last nights stoners


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2012)

Great work stoners 

Epic stone F150


----------



## popswala (May 9, 2012)

singin* i got a feelin'. That tomorrows gonna be a good day.

Finally. Got her sooner then I thought. I think lol


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MStenholm passes 7,000,000* ---------
*Radical_Edward passes 1,500,000* ------
*Munkhtur passes 2,500,000* ------
*Daimus passes 350,000* --
*Arjai passes 500* --
*okidna passes 6,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *---
*note- FreeDC didn't completely update.. will add any additional Stoner's if available later *


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*hat_tpu passes 1,300,000* -----
*popswala passes 500,000* ---
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 400,000* --
*Norton01 passes 450,000* --
*Dorothydot passes 40,000* --
*spout23 passes 80,000* --
*okidna passes 7,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 10, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talkin about. lol. Been waiting for that post. Thanks Norton.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners. And good job on the half a mil mark pops.


----------



## popswala (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. It took me a while to get there but I'm finally there. I really appreciate all the support team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2012)

Kickass job stoners! 
I see I missed a big one the other day! Kickass job F150_Raptor passes! 20,000,000 is an awesome stone!  You'll be passing me in no time! With your hard work and dedication you deserve it!  We have had a lot of great members show your dedication to reach the number 1 spot! Wait... all our members are GREAT!  F150 I have some tricks of my sleeve to hold you off for a little longer... Not a lot thou.. but I'll give her what I got!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Give her all ya got man.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 50,000* --
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,400,000* ------
*marlow.durbin passes 150,000* --
*spout23 passes 90,000* --
*okidna passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2012)

Nice Job guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Ryo129@gmail.com passes 50,000* --
> *BarbaricSoul passes 1,400,000* ------
> *marlow.durbin passes 150,000* --
> ...



Looking good!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MRCLTPU passes 1,000,000* ------
*Azma666 passes 450,000* --
*Sinzia passes 80,000* --
*okidna passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--

and

*to MRCLTPU for the big 1 mil stone!!! *--


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2012)

congrats stoners!


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2012)

*_Antares_ passes 3,000,000*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,100,000*
*Azma666 passes 500,000*
*Daimus passes 400,000*
*KarL5275 passes 350,000*
*spout23 passes 100,000*

Nice milestones tonight, keep up the great work. Crunch Strong!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

spout23 you can haz badge now.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 1,000,000* ------
*T4C Fantasy passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and

to Jstn7477 for that 1 mil Stone!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2012)

Nice 1 mill stone there Jstn7477 

Also t4c Fantasy great job at that second stone.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,200,000* ----
*Azma666 passes 550,000* --
*Arjai passes 1,000* --
*T4C Fantasy passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Nice 1.2 mark there Stinger. 

And good job to all the stoners today.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

Heys pops look over your right shoulder 

Were coming for ya!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> Heys pops look over your right shoulder
> 
> Were coming for ya!



Yes we are. And we are picking up speed. 


I would slow down and hang out with you but I am trying to outrun Daimus now.


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

lol, yea you are. It took me a long while to get where I am and you two are gonna pass me in no time. Makes my rigs look like crap lol. great jobs you 2. keep it up.

Don't forget to pat me on the butt and say good game as you go by lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

Sorry I won't have time for idle chit chat as I need to crank up a bit to keep one step ahead. I am even thinking of "gasp" overclocking my rigs to gain a few more ppd.


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to mine yet. Gonna do some research to see what all I need to do to push it. I haven't oc'd for a lil while and I know nothing of gigabyte. Been an msi fanboy for a while.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2012)

I have had to many freaky issue with Msi here lately and have bought my last Msi Board. Nest build will probably be a Gigabyte with Asus a close second choice. God I wish Abit was still alive.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> I haven't gotten around to mine yet. Gonna do some research to see what all I need to do to push it. I haven't oc'd for a lil while and I know nothing of gigabyte. Been an msi fanboy for a while.



Pretty much the same. They use the same/similar BIOS programming...


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Yea but I'm coming from an old 750a. The bios was much simpler. This one has a lot to it. I have no clue where to start.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Yea but I'm coming from an old 750a. The bios was much simpler. This one has a lot to it. I have no clue where to start.



Just follow the manual and check a couple of hardware reviews on that board. You should be fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

I recommend ASRock if you're interested in a rock stable board.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I recommend ASRock if you're interested in a rock stable board.



Yea I don't know about all that shit! The Asrock board I have here seems to be a dead stick.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yea I don't know about all that shit! The Asrock board I have here seems to be a dead stick.



Hmm odd. every ASRock board I have ever owned never had a single issue. Many different sockets as well (775,AM2/+/AM3/1155/1156/1366). Also most have clocked higher than other boards I have owned.

Maybe you have gotten a dud which all manufacturers get from time to time.


----------



## Daimus (May 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> God I wish Abit was still alive.



I agree, Abit was the best producer of motherboards.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*GREASEMONKEY passes 11,000,000* ---------
*Azma666 passes 600,000*  --
*BowHunt3r passes 1,400,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--

*and to GREASEMONKEY for that Awesome 11 mil. stone!!! *--


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2012)

I have 3.1M points but I get no love because I'm not folding for TPU...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Come Maban and join the dark side and together we can rule Wcg. 


Congrats fellow Stoners. 

I am almost at a cool half mil.


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2012)

LOL. My bad I thought this was the F@H forum. Well then, never mind. There's just so much to pay attention to today, I was bound to screw up sometime.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)




----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

Maban said:


> LOL. My bad I thought this was the F@H forum. Well then, never mind. There's just so much to pay attention to today, I was bound to screw up sometime.



Like folding for Evga?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Like folding for Evga?



Whoops maybe he did join the dark side.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Come Maban and join the dark side and together we can rule Wcg.
> 
> 
> Congrats fellow Stoners.
> ...



I missed the 1/2 mil. by 900 points today  
YOUR stone was one day early Bud :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

LoL I noticed that. Should have shut the x6 down last night.


----------



## Maban (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, I admit, I fold for EVGA. But I'm not making a profit from it. I'm still taking a loss. Often because I go over the (dirty word alert) quota. This February I did 580k points. If I ever get an apartment with electric included, I will definitely come fold/crunch for TPU


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2012)

Cool Maban we will be glad to have you come aboard.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

Maban said:


> Yeah, I admit, I fold for EVGA. But I'm not making a profit from it. I'm still taking a loss. Often because I go over the (dirty word alert) quota. This February I did 580k points. If I ever get an apartment with electric included, I will definitely come fold/crunch for TPU



You are always welcome.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=509286


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 60,000* --
*ThePutzer passes 900,000* -----
*Norton01 passes 500,000* :shadedshu-:shadedshu-:shadedshu----
*Daimus passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

Great job Noton. Your right behind me. Your almost to half mil Mad Shot. Keep it up bro.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2012)

Congrats on the half mil mark Norton


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

1 million here I come! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Daimus (May 17, 2012)

Norton, i'll catch up and stretch)))


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Norton, i'll catch up and stretch)))



We will all do it together 

We have some new hardware coming!


----------



## Bow (May 17, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> We will all do it together
> 
> We have some new hardware coming!



Spill the beans dammit


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Spill the beans dammit



It's almost time.... watch my numbers this weekend!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2012)

I'm right there just about with you soon in the furture Norton.  Oh you know what I'm talking about. When that package makes it here.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*T4C Fantasy passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to T4C Fantasy for Today's Stone *--


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)

I've talked to t4c before. Seems like a great person!  Glad he joined us.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*PHaS3 passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoner!!!*


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*kevinheraiz passes 50,000* --
*Sinzia passes 90,000* --
*Daimus passes 500,000* ----
*Dorothydot passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,000,000* -------
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 800,000* ----
*Nosada passes 1,300,000* -------
*Azma666 passes 650,000* ----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 500,000* ----
*spout23 passes 150,000* --

*Great Stones Today Team!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2012)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Karl5275 (May 21, 2012)

I know its not an official milestone, but a few more points and I finally break the top 100 on Free-DC.

And, congrats on the stones!


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> I know its not an official milestone, but a few more points and I finally break the top 100 on Free-DC.
> 
> And, congrats on the stones!



It's not a milestone but it is a big deal! 

An early Congrats to you sir


----------



## KieX (May 21, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> I know its not an official milestone, but a few more points and I finally break the top 100 on Free-DC.
> 
> And, congrats on the stones!



Great work there


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2012)

Great work Karl!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Good job Karl! Keep it up man.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 1,700,000* ------
*JWL1991 passes 100,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 1,100,000* ------
*popswala passes 550,000* ----
*Zachary-85 passes 3,000,000* --------
*drkshdwltng passes 200,000*

*Great Stones Today Team!!! *---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2012)

Wow 3 millionaire stoners. 
Also great job to all the stoners.


----------



## popswala (May 22, 2012)

Nice 550k. Can't wait to get ahold of some good tim so I can get a few more rigs up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2012)

Awesome stones tonight, great job fellas!


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 700,000* ----
*mjkmike passes 9,500,000* ---------
*Sinzia passes 100,000* --
*Norton01 passes 550,000* ---
*Arjai passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--

*and to mjkmike for that Sweet 9.5 mil. Stone!!! *---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

Nice 550 there Norton


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2012)

8 days from 1000 to 2000. 14th to 22nd, today.

I quit the ABC@HOME, it kept sending these long projects or, would load them up and WCG stuff wouldn't run for over a day, sometimes two!

So, I dumped it. It was all just theoretical anyways, I'm sure I'll try some other Math things, maybe even them again, once my Farm is up and 100%.

I've gotta wait to get a USB WiFi for the P4 since I won't be getting paid again for over a couple weeks! I don't mind the rain, except when it means I'm not getting paid!!

Anyways, I'm running BOINC full time on WCG projects and only pausing them when I need to download something or I open a bunch of windows at the same time. So, I imagine my points will grow for a while before topping out around a hundred+ a day, on This Old Comp.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

You doing good there Arjai.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Arjai said:


> 8 days from 1000 to 2000. 14th to 22nd, today.
> 
> I quit the ABC@HOME, it kept sending these long projects or, would load them up and WCG stuff wouldn't run for over a day, sometimes two!
> 
> ...



Hard work pays off man, stick around long enough and you'll see what I mean   Keep at it brotha, doing great.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 70,000* --
*HammerON passes 9,000,000* ---------
*sneddenraj passes 250,000* --
*deathwish passes 400,000* ---
*Daimus passes 550,000* - --
*okidna passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!! *--

*Awesome 9 mil. stone for HammerON!!! * --


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

Nice bunch of stoners today. And congrats to HammerON for the 9 mil stone. Also congrats to Daimus on the 550k stone


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners, but especially to hammeron for that huge 9 million milestone!


----------



## HammerON (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I sadly do not have the rigs I used to have
I have been watching the WCG threads and am pleased with how some newer members have really stepped-up their contributions
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Thanks guys. I sadly do not have the rigs I used to have
> I have been watching the WCG threads and am pleased with how some newer members have really stepped-up their contributions
> Keep up the great work!!!



That's what I'm saying.  Everybody has ups and downs and their own limitations as to how many rigs they can crunch, etc.  But these new members have came in here and just totally kicked some serious arse!  Super proud to part of this team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2012)

I'm doing as good as I can for right now, but I have some plans and ideals in the works that should boost me up a good bit more.


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2012)

I'm looking to double my output, as soon as I can afford to get a wireless card, that works with Mint, or a USB WiFi. Apparently, my wired connection on this P4 I have just don't work right with Mint. Oh well, depends on when the rain stops and if this deck project works out...budgeting issues may mean I don't get to work on it thus, no pay.



Yet again, 'Someday!'

P.S. I may have not done this BOINK stats thing right, it's not updating my points like I thought it would.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I'm looking to double my output, as soon as I can afford to get a wireless card, that works with Mint, or a USB WiFi. Apparently, my wired connection on this P4 I have just don't work right with Mint. Oh well, depends on when the rain stops and if this deck project works out...budgeting issues may mean I don't get to work on it thus, no pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang in there- a good attitude and a desire to help goes a long way 

P.S> I may have a USB wireless adapter you can use- may take me a little while to locate it.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 750,000* -----

*Great Stone there Azma666!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2012)

Nice stone there Azma666.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hang in there- a good attitude and a desire to help goes a long way
> 
> P.S> I may have a USB wireless adapter you can use- may take me a little while to locate it.



Well said!



Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Azma666 passes 750,000* -----
> 
> *Great Stone there Azma666!!! *-


Congratas azma, almost at a mil!


----------



## Azma (May 25, 2012)

Tnx guys  Due to some really warm weather in Norway these last days i had to shutdown the computers im using. Will try to get them back up running somewhere else today


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

azma666 said:


> Tnx guys  Due to some really warm weather in Norway these last days i had to shutdown the computers im using. Will try to get them back up running somewhere else today



What do you consider warm weather?  just curious


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

azma666 said:


> Tnx guys  Due to some really warm weather in Norway these last days i had to shutdown the computers im using. Will try to get them back up running somewhere else today



This is why three of mine are water cooled


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

NO STONES TODAY FOLKS!!! 

*BUT WERE STILL AN AWESOME TEAM!!! *----


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*rsh5155 passes 350,000* --
*Radical_Edward passes 1,600,000* -----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 550,000* ---
*okidna passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!! *


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2012)

I need to get a raise already to build up my farm.


----------



## Daimus (May 27, 2012)

Nice bunch of stoners today. And congrats to Radical_Edward for the 1,6 mil stone. Also congrats to MaD_ShOT on the 550k stone


----------



## Daimus (May 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

KarL5275 passes 400,000
Norton01 passes 600,000
Daimus passes 600,000


----------



## Bow (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

Great stones Today!!! 

Thank you for posting Daimus!  

We both hit 600k Today! Congrats to you and to KarL5275 for the 400k...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 28, 2012)

Damn I wasn't even here to se me get the 550k stone, damn.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Niko084 passes 9,500,000* ---------
*Arjai passes 3,000* ---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2012)

great job guys!


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2012)

Only 7 days from 2000 to 3000! One day faster than 1000 to 2000! 

Plus, tomorrow, I will be adding my sister's computer to my farm and the Team stats. I'm gonna set her up at about 30% CPU when she's active on the computer and 100% when she's not. She generally leaves her comp on 24/7 and she has a P4 running at 3 GHz. Should add some points to my average daily numbers until I get my P4 running...then I'll have 3 comps crunching!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Only 7 days from 2000 to 3000! One day faster than 1000 to 2000!
> 
> Plus, tomorrow, I will be adding my sister's computer to my farm and the Team stats. I'm gonna set her up at about 30% CPU when she's active on the computer and 100% when she's not. She generally leaves her comp on 24/7 and she has a P4 running at 3 GHz. Should add some points to my average daily numbers until I get my P4 running...then I'll have 3 comps crunching!!



Any bit helps


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*toast2004 passes 1,700,000* -----

*Congrats to toast2004 on that 1.7 mil stone!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2012)

a  to toast


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Mindweaver passes 25,000,000* ------------
*drkshdwltng passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's stoners!!! *--

*Awesome 25 mil stone there Mindweaver!!!* ----


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2012)

whoa 25 mil congrats Mindweaver.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2012)

Great job MW


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2012)

Good and Steady Minweaver.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 1, 2012)

Great work minweaver.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,300,000* -----
*Jstn7477 passes 1,200,000* -----
*brandonwh64 passes 1,200,000* -----
*Norton01 passes 650,000* ---
*Daimus passes 650,000* ---
*Dorothydot passes 60,000* --
*spout23 passes 200,000* --
*okidna passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to All of Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## popswala (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome job guys. Lots of milestones today. I almost made today but o well lol.

Keep up the great work team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys! It took awhile but I got there!  and as always Great job stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 600,000* ---
*ThePutzer passes 950,000* -----
*N-Gen passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice 600k pops. I'll be there early Sunday if not tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 800,000* -----

*Congrats to Azma666 for Today's Stone!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats azma


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 850,000* ----
*MStenholm passes 7,500,000* ---------
*PHaS3 passes 650,000* ----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --


----------



## popswala (Jun 4, 2012)

Good call Mad Shot. You got your 600k by Sun lol. 

Awesome job guys. Keep up the work.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners!!!!! Awesome job everyone!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2012)

Great Stones today! 

700k for me tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job stoners, keep up the great work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> Good call Mad Shot. You got your 600k by Sun lol.
> 
> Awesome job guys. Keep up the work.



Told ya, sure did  


And my next prediction is, I am going to past Pops By Sat or Sun. If not sooner. LOL


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*deathwish passes 450,000* --
*Norton01 passes 700,000* ---
*Daimus passes 700,000* ---
*Arjai passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## popswala (Jun 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Am my next prediction is, I am going to past Pops By Sat or Sun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 1,800,000* ------
*Azma666 passes 950,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 850,000* ----
*Azma666 passes 1,000,000* ------
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,500,000* ------

*Congrats to Today Stoners!!! * --

@azma666 Welcome to the Millionaire's Club!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice stones guys 


Congrat Azma666 to the 1 mil mark.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 80,000* --
*Azma666 passes 1,100,000* ------
*bpgt64 passes 500,000* ---
*Norton01 passes 750,000* ----
*Daimus passes 750,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!!* - -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats to Azma666 for getting a stone 3 days in a row!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 1,300,000* -----
*KieX passes 16,000,000* --------- 
*popswala passes 650,000* ----
*f22a4bandit passes 850,000* ----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 650,000* ----
*okidna passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!! *--

*@KieX- Awesome 16 mil Stone Today!! *--


----------



## popswala (Jun 9, 2012)

awesome job everyone. I passed 650k. sweet

Hey mad shot. We're running neck and neck lol. But you'll pass me on by. I know you will lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> awesome job everyone. I passed 650k. sweet
> 
> Hey mad shot. We're running neck and neck lol. But you'll pass me on by. I know you will lol.



Congrats to both of you guys 

@ pops- Too late... me thinks he already has!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> awesome job everyone. I passed 650k. sweet
> 
> Hey mad shot. We're running neck and neck lol. But you'll pass me on by. I know you will lol.



You might want to relook at that as I already passed you buy 440 points.  SO here is your wave as I went by


----------



## popswala (Jun 9, 2012)

lol. I'll go take a look.

* you sure did. Great job.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

And here is another wave as I travel farther ahead  I also just shifted into overdrive tonight.


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

Everyone is doing a Great job!!!


----------



## popswala (Jun 9, 2012)

How do you get your rigs to rev up on wcg? or do they do that on there own somehow?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

They do it on there own. It seems new rigs need some time to get up to speed. I think it is part the rig and part wcg doing it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> KieX passes 16,000,000 ---------



Great work KieX.
PS I took well over six grand last week at the table


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work KieX.
> PS I took well over six grand last week at the table



Time for some upgrading!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Kiex is the man!!!! GO KIEX!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Time for some upgrading!



I think my mum and the farm come first this time.  They both have put up with me and my rigs for much too long.:shadedshu

I will win big again soon and then another SB-E.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I think my mum and the farm come first this time.  They both have put up with me and my rigs for much too long.:shadedshu
> 
> I will win big again soon and then another SB-E.



I would like to see money mike in tha casino's rolling over dudes!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 9, 2012)

I would luv to have the film from that night.  At one time I was betting 400 on three hands and doubling down on all three,  the tabel ran out of 100 chips twice, I was tipping 100 chips for free coffey and helping the others at the table.  When I told my boss he just said thats great but you have the company truck soo don't go spend it on a vacation


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> I would luv to have the film from that night.  At one time I was betting 400 on three hands and doubling down on all three,  the tabel ran out of 100 chips twice, I was tipping 100 chips for free coffey and helping the others at the table.  When I told my boss he just said thats great but you have the company truck soo don't go spend it on a vacation



LOL Thats awesome! I would love to go to a casino once!


----------



## KieX (Jun 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Thats awesome! I would love to go to a casino once!



I've been to a casino before and let me tell you, there are 2 very different things:

Going to a casino
Rolling like mjkmike


----------



## Bow (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I may try and gun for my fifth star since they where so kind and gave me my fourth star back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm late due to a lot of crap going on with my damn life, but GREAT JOB STONERS!

You guys are doing a heck of a job!


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 400,000* --
*Nosada passes 1,400,000* ------
*kcremona passes 40,000* --
*Arjai passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2012)

Grats to last nights stoners.


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 3,000,000* --------
*Azma666 passes 1,200,000* ----
*brandonwh64 passes 1,300,000* ----
*Sinzia passes 150,000* --
*KarL5275 passes 450,000* --
*Daimus passes 800,000* ----
*drkshdwltng passes 300,000* --
*spout23 passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats to all of tonight's stoners


----------



## popswala (Jun 11, 2012)

thats alot of stoners. Awesome job guys. keep it up


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

Great stones tonight 

I missed my 800k stone by about 1,200 pts!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm still about  3 days away from my next milestone.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> VulkanBros_TPU passes 3,000,000



Great job too all.

@VulkanBros when I hit that stone I had heat that whould melt the butter in the fn fridge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Huge night for stones!  Congrats stoners, keep up the great work!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*bogmali passes 10,000,000* ---------
*ThePutzer passes 1,000,000* ------
*Norton01 passes 800,000* ---
*agent00skid passes 200* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!!* 

*Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to ThePutzer!* 
*and
the 10 Millionaire's Club to bogmali!*


----------



## popswala (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet job Norton. 50k in 4 days. Your moving along nicely.

awesome job today stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

popswala said:


> Sweet job Norton. 50k in 4 days. Your moving along nicely.
> 
> awesome job today stoners



Got 19k just from today!


----------



## popswala (Jun 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Got 19k just from today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats to last nights stoners!  Super Job Bogmali and putzer!


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,400,000* -----
*Dorothydot passes 70,000* --
*agent00skid passes 500* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2012)

Grats to the stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Radical_Edward passes 1,700,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 700,000* ----
*Norton01 passes 850,000* ----
*Daimus passes 850,000* ----
*agent00skid passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2012)

Dang, that's a half decent number.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Dang, that's a half decent number.



Pretty darn good there- it's exactly twice my total!  

@ Daimus- catching back up a bit so we get our stones on the same day 

@ Mad Shot congrats on the 700k stone!


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> @ Daimus- catching back up a bit so we get our stones on the same day



once again we are running head to head


Congrats to all today stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2012)

Daimus said:


> once again we are running head to head
> 
> 
> Congrats to all today stoners



Looks like we will both join the 1 million club in about 10 days


----------



## Daimus (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like we will both join the 1 million club in about 10 days



Yeah, if we keep our PPD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Pretty darn good there- it's exactly twice my total!
> 
> @ Daimus- catching back up a bit so we get our stones on the same day
> 
> @ Mad Shot congrats on the 700k stone!



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2012)

Great job on the stones tonight guys!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay. 3rd in a row. 

But got hampered by my need to sleep, so 10 hours of no crunching. :S


----------



## Bow (Jun 14, 2012)

Awsome guys


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 6,000* --
*agent00skid passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats Arjai!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes congrats Arjai.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
I also noticed today, I got my first badge! i will post it up when I get TPU Capture 1.9 to work! It froze up on me twice today!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*JrRacinFan passes 400,000* ---
*Jstn7477 passes 1,400,000* -----
*agent00skid passes 3,000*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I see some of my pending finally validated!


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 1,300,000* ----

*Congrats to Azma666 for Tonight's Stone!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 1,900,000* ------
*sneddenraj passes 300,000*
*popswala passes 700,000* ----
*PHaS3 passes 700,000* ----
*deathwish passes 500,000* --
*Norton01 passes 900,000* ----
*Daimus passes 900,000* ----
*okidna passes 50,000* --
*agent00skid passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 18, 2012)

That sure is a lot of stoners tonight.  

Norton and Daimus will be hitting that magical 1 mill mark here very soon. Congrats guys.


----------



## popswala (Jun 18, 2012)

That is alot. Great job everyone. Looks like I have a neighbor lol


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 18, 2012)

Buuuh, almost got to the 5k mark. ;(


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like I hit the 3/4 mil mark and some change.


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,400,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 750,000* ----
*spout23 passes 300,000*
*agent00skid passes 6,000*

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!! * 

@ThE_MaD_ShOt congrats on your 0.75 mil... millionaires club soon to come 

@agent00skid... been seeing you on nearly every post lately!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2012)

Meh. Milestones are so close in low numbers that it's nothing interesting.
I even jumped the 5.000 one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 19, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Meh. Milestones are so close in low numbers that it's nothing interesting.
> I even jumped the 5.000 one.



As you become a Senior cruncher it will be interesting too see you 100,000 points in between. That's IF you become a senior cruncher.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2012)

That is very much the plan.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 19, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> That is very much the plan.



Well then welcome aboard the greatest crunching team! I like your plan!


----------



## Bow (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Norton01 passes 950,000* ----
*Arjai passes 7,000* --
*agent00skid passes 7,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the 950k mark Norton. 50k or 3days to 1 mil buddy


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats on the 950k mark Norton. 50k or 3days to 1 mil buddy



Almost there!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be there in a few weeks.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*hat_tpu passes 1,400,000* ------
*Black Panther passes 650,000* ----
*Daimus passes 950,000* ----
*agent00skid passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Tonight's Stoners!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work stoners!


----------



## popswala (Jun 21, 2012)

great job everyone. Keep up the work.

I'm still crunching along. Just slowly lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 1,500,000* ------
*drkshdwltng passes 350,000* --
*agent00skid passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice on the 1.5 mil mark Jstn7477


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2012)

Great job- jstn7477 

and

Congrats to agent00skid for 5 stones in 5 consecutive days


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,100,000* 
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 800,000* 
*agent00skid passes 10,000* 
*EricErwin passes 100* 



*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 23, 2012)

Great job Stoners all.
Soory I haven't posted for a long time.  My job and the farm keep me busy.  Still need to get my new rig up and running just don't have the energy at the end of the day.
Still looks like a big stone for me and my two rigs real soon.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey mike, glad to see you online buddy. 

And a early congrats on the large, very large milestone coming in a couple days.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats to tonight stoners ... nice 800k stone there Mad Shot  


Daimus and I are getting a nice stone tomorrow! 

My BOINC Manager just went over 1 mil


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks man and a early congrats on your's a Daimus's 1 mil mark stone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great job Stoners all.
> Soory I haven't posted for a long time.  My job and the farm keep me busy.  Still need to get my new rig up and running just don't have the energy at the end of the day.
> Still looks like a big stone for me and my two rigs real soon.



Oh i feel you man, I have very little time left nowadays if any and with Thyroid issues, I'm more drained than ever!




CONGRATS STONERS!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*twuersch passes 3,000,000* -------
*MStenholm passes 8,000,000* --------
*mjkmike passes 10,000,000* ----------
*BowHunt3r passes 1,500,000* -------
*Netherlord passes 20,000* --
*Norton01 passes 1,000,000* ------
*Daimus passes 1,000,000* ------
*Dorothydot passes 80,000* --
*okidna passes 60,000* --
*EricErwin passes 200* --

Great List of Stones Tonight!!! ---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Lots of stoners tonight. Congrats all


And Congrats Norton and Daimus for hitting the 1 mil mark And mjkmike for the 10 mil mark  You guys


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy crap batman, Thats alot of stones. And some high ones. Awesome job everyone. Keep it up.

My hat goes off to you..if I ever wore one lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *twuersch passes 3,000,000* -------
> *MStenholm passes 8,000,000* --------
> *mjkmike passes 10,000,000* ----------
> ...



Yikes, long list!  congrats to all the stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,500,000* ------
*popswala passes 750,000* ----
*EricErwin passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats guys on the stones tonight


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like on my way to a stone tomorrow. 100,000 ppd shy of a million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job stoners.

Super job to Brandon on his 1.5 million.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 900,000* ------
*Sinzia passes 200,000* --
*Arjai passes 8,000* --
*EricErwin passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

Great job ChaoticAtmosphere... Millionaires Club is right around the corner!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 1,600,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 850,000* ----
*EricErwin passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

@ Mad Shot- Millionaires Club is getting closer!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners. 
Roughly 10 days till the 1 mil Mark.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats fellow stoners.
> Roughly 10 days till the 1 mil Mark.


I bet ya I get there first mad!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Tell you what I take that bet. You wanna put that new fx build up for the bet? LOL


----------



## popswala (Jun 27, 2012)

lol

you need more rigs mad? lol your going mad with all them. I bet you talk binary to them when no ones home lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh I got that covered


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tell you what I take that bet. You wanna put that new fx build up for the bet? LOL







popswala said:


> lol
> 
> you need more rigs mad? lol your going mad with all them. I bet you talk binary to them when no ones home lol





Wait mad....



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tell you what I take that bet. You wanna put that new fx build up for the bet? LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2012)

heheh


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*spout23 passes 350,000* ----

*Congrats to spout23 for getting his Stone tonight!!! * 

FreeDC doesn't seem to be updating tonight so tomorrow we may have a few extra stoners....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 28, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC doesn't seem to be updating tonight so tomorrow we may have a few extra stoners....



 Yep there will be.


----------



## popswala (Jun 28, 2012)

gettin' stoned tomorrow hopefully lol


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,500,000* -----
*NastyHabits passes 450,000* --
*Munkhtur passes 3,000,000* ------
*PHaS3 passes 750,000* ----
*Daimus passes 1,100,000* -----
*EricErwin passes 6,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice stone today guys. 

Congrats stinger on the 1.5 mil mark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2012)

Grats stoners


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2012)

I will be on this list, tonight!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Your doing great now man.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 2,000,000* ------
*Zachary-85 passes 3,500,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 1,100,000* ----
*Arjai passes 9,000* --
*EricErwin passes 7,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

Zachary-85 passes 3,500,000
ChristTheGreat passes 2,000,000
Norton01 passes 1,100,000
Arjai passes 9,000
EricErwin passes 7,000

Could, possibly, reach 5 figures this weekend!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice stones guys


----------



## popswala (Jun 30, 2012)

darn. I was only 938 away from being stoned lol. I guess I can get stoned tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 1,400,000* ------
*popswala passes 800,000* ----
*deathwish passes 550,000* ---
*KarL5275 passes 500,000* ---
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 900,000* ----
*okidna passes 70,000* --
*agent00skid passes 20,000* --
*baggpipes passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats to our many accomplished members!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

1 Mil is just around the corner.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 1 Mil is just around the corner.





A couple of new millionaire club members coming soon (you, ChaoticAtmosphere, and popswala)


----------



## popswala (Jul 1, 2012)

ahhhh yeeeaaah


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

It's will be so coll to finally hit that goal. About a week tops and 95k to go for me.


----------



## popswala (Jul 1, 2012)

That's alot of ppl getting stoned tonight. Don't you go breaking the rotation Mad.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah it's okie day.


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 1,700,000* ------
*Dorothydot passes 90,000* --
*Arjai passes 10,000* --
*baggpipes passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 2, 2012)

Greta job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Jstn7477 passes 1,700,000* ------


Jstn7477, you'll be at 2 million before you know it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratz on the milestones!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 90,000* --
*brandonwh64 passes 1,600,000* ------

*Congrats to today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice stones guys.

Way to go on 1.6 Mil Brandon!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn Brandon way to go there buddy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2012)

Good job stoners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2012)

I only have my I3-530 running ATM but hope to increase that breaker to get more PPD.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*kebabi passes 200,000* 
*adulaamin passes 70,000* 



*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2012)

Good job stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 950,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 950,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*   Next step... the Millionaire's Club! 

*note- FreeDC didn't update- will add any additional stoners for today if/when it does


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice, two identical stones


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2012)

3 to 4 days to the 1 mil mark.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3 to 4 days to the 1 mil mark.



Hell yea mad! You have done a wonderful job here! THANK YOU!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3 to 4 days to the 1 mil mark.



Congratulations!  And hopefully many more millions to come after you reach this one!


----------



## Bow (Jul 5, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Radical_Edward passes 1,800,000* ------
*Daimus passes 1,200,000* -----
*spout23 passes 400,000* ---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice stones guys


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 950,000* ------
> *ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 950,000* ------
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Nice, two identical stones



That's definitely rare.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 3 to 4 days to the 1 mil mark.



A little longer for me but nice to get the same stone as you on the same day Mad.


----------



## popswala (Jul 6, 2012)

once I get me a psu. I can add another rig to the mix. Then watch me shoot up to the stars.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> A little longer for me but nice to get the same stone as you on the same day Mad.



Was cool wasn't it. I'll hit the 1 mil mark before the end of the weekend. 






popswala said:


> once I get me a psu. I can add another rig to the mix. Then watch me shoot up to the stars.




You setting up a hex or octo core pops?


----------



## popswala (Jul 7, 2012)

its a quad but 8threads. I may have a psu now. I'm tired of moving my screen back n forth after I just got it running for it to go back down. I can't put up with this any more. The amd x4 is shutting down which is my main folder also. I don't have the patience anymore to put up with it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

You just may pick up your fourth star there pops.  and also be working towards your fifth.


----------



## popswala (Jul 7, 2012)

i had 4 stars but other rig doesn't like to stay connected wirelessly. I can't figure out how to get it to connect auto after restart or when it just loses connection.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 850,000* ----
*okidna passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice stone pops.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 7, 2012)

congrats stoners.

Pops I hope you like the card I sent,  It crunches well on the beta units don't know much about folding.  

To all crunch hard and crunch harder.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> congrats stoners.
> 
> Pops I hope you like the card I sent,  It crunches well on the beta units don't know much about folding.
> 
> To all crunch hard and crunch harder.



Send some of that cool Canadian air this way and I'll boost all of my cores to 100% and o/c to (11x0.11) GW 

@pops- Millionaire's Club coming soon!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny but, my BOINC Manager says I had over 11, 000 when I got home around 8 central time. Then I checked it and I had some projects ready to report, I updated and wallah1 12,000 plus points!

So, I wonder if tomorrow I will have 2 Milestones?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

You will show just the latest one on the main screen of freedc but under your name it will show all the milestones. Your climbing right up there man.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Send some of that cool Canadian air this way and I'll boost all of my cores to 100% and o/c to (11x0.11) GW



Next week will see 6 days of plus 30C.  Tops out at 34c and don't forget cool air and hot air don't mix well for us on the ground.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

I would like to see a couple 0c days here.  Screw these over 100f days. Tomorrow they are saying 113f with the heat index. I am so glad my a/c works like a mofo. It is 68f in here right now and 92 outside.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Send some of that cool Canadian air this way and I'll boost all of my cores to 100% and o/c to (11x0.11) GW



Don't count on it Norton. It was a muggy humid 94°F yesterday and as I type this at 6:50am it is currently 77°F. It never went lower than that overnight.

Maybe we'll shoot you some cool air in September.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Don't count on it Norton. It was a muggy humid 94°F yesterday and as I type this at 6:50am it is currently 77°F. It never went lower than that overnight.
> 
> Maybe we'll shoot you some cool air in September.



It's pretty much the same over here for the last week or two..:shadedshu

It may be 77F over in Ontario but it was 56F this am in Alberta..... I'll have some o' that!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

It was 102F here in NC yesterday..not supposed to improve much for a while 

Also, congratulations Stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

It was at 98f here at 10 this morning. I have no ideal what it got up to as I hibernated in the house today. But they are saying it will be bad again tomorrow but is suppose to get quiet cooler beginning Monday. Calling for low 80's which would be a big relief. Hopefully it will start the cool down time now. It is close to that time now. We should hang in the 70's to low 80's till Sept., then the temps will drop like a rock.


----------



## popswala (Jul 7, 2012)

We're already in the 100's here. Real dry heat. Not to bad yesterday or today though since we got a sprinkle early yesterday morning. 

todays weather for me says: 95f, feels like 103f. lol good thing I don't work now so I can stay inside in the ac lol.

Arkasa motto:
Good ole Arkansas. They place you go to die.

lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

Less than 50k away from my 3mil mark now


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's pretty much the same over here for the last week or two..:shadedshu
> 
> It may be 77F over in Ontario but it was 56F this am in Alberta..... I'll have some o' that!



Yes, The prairies and Alberta do get cooler nights than here in southwestern Ontario. We are, however, further south than anywhere else in Canada. Only a 1 hour drive due west to Port huron, MI and 90 minutesd drive due southwest to Detroit.  



[Ion] said:


> It was 102F here in NC yesterday..not supposed to improve much for a while



Man it's been a while since I've seen heat that high here in Canada and you folk get it regularly. We hit a high of 88 today but yesterday we hit 95. Which isn't too bad in my room with my A/C but the rest of my place can go way over 110-120F as I live in the upper part of a house. You can see the roof angles on my ceiling. The attic only spans 40 or 50 % of my place. 



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It was at 98f here at 10 this morning. I have no ideal what it got up to as I hibernated in the house today. But they are saying it will be bad again tomorrow but is suppose to get quiet cooler beginning Monday. Calling for low 80's which would be a big relief. Hopefully it will start the cool down time now. It is close to that time now. We should hang in the 70's to low 80's till Sept., then the temps will drop like a rock.



Not sure where you live but where I am we can have heatwaves well into August and in mid September of 2005 we had one that lasted 3 days with temps over 86F. But generally in September it definitely starts to cool off.



popswala said:


> We're already in the 100's here. Real dry heat. Not to bad yesterday or today though since we got a sprinkle early yesterday morning.
> 
> todays weather for me says: 95f, feels like 103f. lol good thing I don't work now so I can stay inside in the ac lol.
> 
> ...



Dry heat is way better than humid heat for sure. where I am, 86 can feel like 106 - sweat does not evaporate like it should making the human body's cooling system less effective.



[Ion] said:


> Less than 50k away from my 3mil mark now





All said and done about this summer (and I love the heat) I can't wait for fall because I only like the heat outside and nowhere near my rigs!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not sure where you live but where I am we can have heatwaves well into August and in mid September of 2005 we had one that lasted 3 days with temps over 86F. But generally in September it definitely starts to cool off. All said and done about this summer (and I love the heat) I can't wait for fall because I only like the heat outside and nowhere near my rigs!!!



I live in the valley of 2 mountain ranges in VA. So when the cooler air hits it stays. And it can get cold. 








popswala said:


> We're already in the 100's here. Real dry heat. Not to bad yesterday or today though since we got a sprinkle early yesterday morning.
> 
> todays weather for me says: 95f, feels like 103f. lol good thing I don't work now so I can stay inside in the ac lol.
> 
> ...




They where calling for it to hit 100f today with a heat index of 113f.


But there are people out there that have it worse I am sure.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I live in the valley of 2 mountain ranges in VA. So when the cooler air hits it stays. And it can get cold.



Yes, tree canopies with forests all araound can keep a town/village real cool. 

when I lived in Montreal we had a heatwave one time and the low temp over night was only supposed to hit 77F (25C) so me and my buddy decided to cycle into the Laurentian Mountains for a camping trip. We left around midnight. By 1 am in the morning we had to take a break at a Harvey's restaurant in St. Jerome because the temperature was only 
56F/13C! We could see our damn breath for crying out loud and we were only wearing shorts! This was in July!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

That's how it gets here. Warm to hot during the day and cold at night. Only exception is during the heatwaves. It will got down in the lower 70's at night. We useley cut the a/c off at nights.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, when I used to race road bicylcles (tour de France style) I remember  doing long endurance training rides (150--200kms) and on the way back to the city as the sun was setting when ever the team rode by a forest, you could feel the cold air rolling out of it onto the raod. It was such a relief after baking for 4-5 hours during a long ride.


----------



## Bow (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

Bow said:


>



Haha Bow you're so awesome with you're comments!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

I used to live in a beach town about about 13 yrs ago. And man I am so glad I don't live there now, with the heat and all.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,600,000* ------
*Jstn7477 passes 1,800,000* ------
*adulaamin passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like temps have been kicking a few peopls ass.  It's pretty bad down here in Miami too!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like temps have been kicking a few peopls ass.  It's pretty bad down here in Miami too!



We're due for a break here in the Northeast so my rigs will be itching to go soon!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> We're due for a break here in the Northeast so my rigs will be itching to go soon!



only going down to 68 tonight....open all the windows!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Two more deserving crunchers closing in on two million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Two more deserving crunchers closing in on two million!



And I am going to cross the 1 mil mark tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And I am going to cross the 1 mil mark tomorrow.



Way to go! 
That's an impressive accomplishment!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm confused as to why I'm not making the Milestones list, at least! I passed 11,000 then 12,000 yesterday! No milestones for the little people anymore?  

Edit: OK, so they haven't updated the points that my BOINC manager says I have but, I still should have had one for 11, 000, no?


----------



## Daimus (Jul 8, 2012)

Arjai said:


> I'm confused as to why I'm not making the Milestones list, at least! I passed 11,000 then 12,000 yesterday! No milestones for the little people anymore?



You're already grown. Your next stones 15k, 20k, 25k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

The higher you go Arjai, the more spaced out they get.  My last milestone was in April


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

And when you get to 1,000,000 ppd your stones only come every 100,000 

Good news!!! The heatwave is over. At least here it is....lows are going down to the upper 50s for the next 4 nights!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And when you get to 1,000,000 ppd your stones only come every 100,000
> 
> Good news!!! The heatwave is over. At least here it is....lows are going down to the upper 50s for the next 4 nights!!!!



Cool man !!!! 



I am thinking of turning off all my crunchers today and just coast into the 1 mil mark with the engines off. 740 points to go at 10:47 am.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And when you get to 1,000,000 ppd your stones only come every 100,000
> 
> Good news!!! The heatwave is over. At least here it is....lows are going down to the upper 50s for the next 4 nights!!!!



Lucky you man, are low here is sitll a good 15-20º's over that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lucky you man, are low here is sitll a good 15-20º's over that



Its over 100 deg here but I am thankful to have a good central AC unit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its over 100 deg here but I am thankful to have a good central AC unit.



I have good A/C it's just letting all the air go by the door.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have good A/C it's just letting all the air go by the door.



Oh yea I forgot about your door! The land lord needs to fix that bad!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 8, 2012)

Daimus said:


> You're already grown. Your next stones 15k, 20k, 25k



Good to know, I thought I was losing my mind! I guess I need to start acting all grown up?

I don't WANT TO!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Good to know, I thought I was losing my mind! I guess I need to start acting all grown up?
> 
> I don't WANT TO!!



Count yourself lucky, I only get new milestones every 100k points (or perhaps 500k I don't remember)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll get my last one for awhile tonight. That's if freedc acts right. So far today it hasn't updated.


But damnit I hit 1 mil. See VVV


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Count yourself lucky, I only get new milestones every 100k points (or perhaps 500k I don't remember)



It is not that hard to figure out the official milestones- have a look at free DC - here are two of our active crunchers http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=612978

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=663197


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll get my last one for awhile tonight. That's if freedc acts right. So far today it hasn't updated.
> 
> 
> But damnit I hit 1 mil. See VVV



FreeDC is back up..... somebody got the stone he was looking for!   ......


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

Yess !!!! I just noticed it was back up.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> FreeDC is back up..... somebody got the stone he was looking for!   ......



I'm sure that "someboby" is happy. Sundays are slow in the FreeDC world.  T-M-S


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its over 100 deg here but I am thankful to have a good central AC unit.



Hey Brandon, good to see your nubers back up. Wiring job well done I presume!


----------



## Bow (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 1,500,000* -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,000,000* ------
*Norton01 passes 1,200,000* ------
*agent00skid passes 25,000* --

*Congrat to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to ThE_MaD_ShOT!!! *


----------



## popswala (Jul 9, 2012)

great job guys. You all deserved it. I'll be there eventually.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

And congrats to the 1.2 mil stone for you Norton.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> great job guys. You all deserved it. I'll be there eventually.



You'll be in the club soon enough pops. You're doing great!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

Time to retire my crunchers now. I hit my goal of 1 mil. 















Nah 10 mil is the next goal.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 9, 2012)

Good going all. 

And half of the way of half of the way of tenth of the way to the million.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Time to retire my crunchers now. I hit my goal of 1 mil.
> 
> Nah 10 mil is the next goal.



I just couldn't retire them...I feel that if I Have a functional computer, it might as well be running WCG and doing something useful.

Congratulations, and onwards to many more millions! 

EDIT:  Ooh, got my 2nd star!


----------



## Daimus (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats to both of my competitors - Norton and ThE_MaD_ShOt to the achievement of meaningful milestones! 
You are doing great, guys!
Now forward to the second million! (or to the ten mill stone)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 9, 2012)

1 million  coming up for me~


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2012)

You should be there within the next couple days CA. "toast"

That and are you running that fx rig fullbore? Numbers seem a little low for it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You should be there within the next couple days CA. "toast"
> 
> That and are you running that fx rig fullbore? Numbers seem a little low for it.



Well it is also my Gaming rig and sometimes I game 4 hours straight after work.

The game I play the most is CPU intensive and uses only core #1 even if I set the affinity properly so running it at the same time as BoinC causes huge lag in performance. So I suspend computation while playing.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 9, 2012)

Try setting boinc so it doesn't use all cores?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd rather just have everything full tilt


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well it is also my Gaming rig and sometimes I game 4 hours straight after work.
> 
> The game I play the most is CPU intensive and uses only core #1 even if I set the affinity properly so running it at the same time as BoinC causes huge lag in performance. So I suspend computation while playing.



Oh cool I do the same thing when I play intense games. That would explain it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

Usually you'll see my numbers jump up when i do 12 hours shifts at work. My days off kill my numbers. Sometimes I can play 6 - 7 hours non-stop. I'm soooo addicted to TrackMania Dirt.

I even compete against other teams online.

speaking of......


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL  I am putting another rig together soon and may retire my Gaming rig from crunching all together.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> LOL  I am putting another rig together soon and may retire my Gaming rig from crunching all together.



Don't do it, even if it only crunches overnight, that's still significantly better than no crunching


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I will still have 4 rigs crunching and my numbers won't change that much from where they are.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 10, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh I will still have 4 rigs crunching and my numbers won't change that much from where they are.



Sure, but if it can crunch part-time, then why not let it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

I think you all should join me in playing TrackMania Dirt 

Cool game. Even has a replay editor where you can adjust custom camera angles and you can import other players replays and cars to make it real exciting.

Watch this video I made when I was with Team ATR.

Watch it Here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice vids CA. I just may give it a try later tonight.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 10, 2012)

There is a free version but it limits you to what servers you can play on. I got the paid version for free from team mates who paid for the game for me and emailed me the CD key. Really cool peeps. 

If you like racing you'll love this game.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool I'll give the free version a try.


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BazookaJoe passes 1,100,000* ------
*jctuner passed 400,000* --
*Congrats to Today's Stoner(s)!!! *

*Note- updated


----------



## Daimus (Jul 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Milestones Today
> BazookaJoe passes 1,100,000 ------
> 
> Congrats to Today's Stoner(s)!!!
> ...



jctuner passed 400,000
BazookaJoe passed 1,100,000


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey ChaoticAtmosphere, looks like tomorrow you will be the next millionaire.


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*adulaamin passes 90,000* --
*okidna passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  *WCG badges coming soon *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Dual 90k's today


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey ChaoticAtmosphere, looks like tomorrow you will be the next millionaire.



Yuuuuuuuup!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Jul 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,000,000* -------
*sneddenraj passes 350,000* --
*f22a4bandit passes 900,000* ------
*deathwish passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*@ChaoticAtmosphere welcome to the Millionaire's Club! *


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

darn. I almost got stoned today lol.

Great job everyone.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

Norton;2673696[B said:
			
		

> @ChaoticAtmosphere welcome to the Millionaire's Club! [/B]



Thanks!  I believe I worked hard for it. Congrats to Mad_Shot too for earning it a few days ago!

Can't wait until F22a4bandit reaches it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats ChaoticAtmosphere  Great job man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel stoned


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the millionaires club buddy!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats Chaotic, you've worked hard for that!


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 100,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 1,900,000* -----
*MStenholm passes 8,500,000* ---------
*popswala passes 900,000* ----
*Daimus passes 1,300,000* -----
*agent00skid passes 30,000* --
*gopalprasad passes 100* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Lots of stoners tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 13, 2012)

8.5 million... 
Soon you'll be _over 9 thousand thousand_ 

Well done all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2012)

Great job fellas


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice stones tonight, congrats all!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> 8.5 million...
> Soon you'll be _over 9 thousand thousand_
> 
> Well done all!



It will takes weeks. CMD2 is no longer so lucrative for my Linux cloud CPUs. They went from 50-70 pphr to around 30 and that shows. I did dust off an unstable i7 920 and one i7 970 is helping it along so I can stay in the pie (and claim 10th overall). Folding will suffer but a 9800 GTX+ and a GTX 680 can almost make up for the Intel hex.


----------



## Norton (Jul 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 4,500,000* ---------
*stinger608 passes 1,600,000* ------
*adulaamin passes 100,000* ---
*spout23 passes 450,000* ---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*and to adulaamin... WCG Cruncher Badge earned!* --


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats to this evenings stoners.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratz to all!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool, getting closer to that dang second million!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job Stoners. 

And this Mobo is a gem Stinger!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 14, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> And this Mobo is a gem Stinger!



yes, yes it is!  I never ever had one single issue with that Crosshair IV extreme bro! Frigging awesome motherboard.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

How many tasks you report per day?
I can report 2-4 task per day.
I always keep crunching and didn't turn pc off till sleep time


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 14, 2012)

gopal said:


> How many tasks you report per day?
> I can report 2-4 task per day.
> I always keep crunching and didn't turn pc off till sleep time



Today my 8 core completed 60 wu's and my 6 core completed 45 wu's. They run 24/7.


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! 60 tasks
I guess I can never catch up with you guys in this rig!
Well my E5300 is my bro's pc from today so even more less chances to catch up you guys.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 14, 2012)

Hoping to get a stone tonight!


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,700,000* ------
*A31Chris passes 20,000* --
*Dorothydot passes 100,000* ----
*okidna passes 100,000* ----
*Doc41 passes 20,000* --
*gopalprasad passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *
*AND to Dorothydot & okidna for earning their WCG badges!*


----------



## okidna (Jul 15, 2012)

Wohoo.. 100,000!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *brandonwh64 passes 1,700,000* ------
> *A31Chris passes 20,000* --
> *Dorothydot passes 100,000* ----
> ...



Congrats all!! I'm guessing 15,000 is not a stone, I was hoping it was... So, I guess I'll wait until 20,000. Probably take about 5 days, unless I get that HDD anytime soon for the MAD cruncher. My buddy here in town says he has an IDE 40gig he'll let me have, just don't know when I'll see him next.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Congrats all!! I'm guessing 15,000 is not a stone, I was hoping it was... So, I guess I'll wait until 20,000. Probably take about 5 days, unless I get that HDD anytime soon for the MAD cruncher. My buddy here in town says he has an IDE 40gig he'll let me have, just don't know when I'll see him next.



Somehow I missed that you needed a HDD- I think I can help (PM incoming)


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 15, 2012)

But 25k is oddly enough a stone.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> But 25k is oddly enough a stone.



Probably because it's 1/4 of the way to the first 100k


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 15, 2012)

But 10k-20k-25k-30k-40k-50k-...

It breaks the rhythm. :S


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey I should be up for a stone soon... recently added 4 threads on a dual Xeon E5520 machine. Been trying hard to put some better numbers up 

Well done to today's stoners


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Huh I am only at 200 this is not fair i can never able to catch up you guys while i crunch 12 hrs per day and you guy crunch ??? per day


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 15, 2012)

You can't expect wonders with a CPU like yours.  But still, every bit helps. 

Personally I strive for 24/7 operation.


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Well i will have a i5 in a few months so maybe i catch up


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Hey I should be up for a stone soon... recently added 4 threads on a dual Xeon E5520 machine. Been trying hard to put some better numbers up
> 
> Well done to today's stoners


Awesome 


gopal said:


> Well i will have a i5 in a few months so maybe i catch up



That will certainly help, since I added my i7 my numbers have more than doubled


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*No Stones Today!*  --

So here's today's guest stoners..


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *No Stones Today!*  --
> 
> ...



Don't worry, by Wednesday at the latest I'll have a new one for you to report


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> Huh I am only at 200 this is not fair i can never able to catch up you guys while i crunch 12 hrs per day and you guy crunch ??? per day



No worries! I once thought I was painfully behind. Reality is, it doesn't matter. So long as you are crunching, how ever many hours or cores or threads, it all counts and it all helps and it all MATTERS!

Just like it's been said before, "every bit counts!" You are helping solve world wide problems AND you are helping our TPU team. We all thank you and appreciate your efforts, but be patient with the numbers. 

It can fuel you to become a multiple computer owner crunching 24/7 but, you don't have to! To each there own, and so on. 

Remember, you are helping others, the numbers are farther down the list of importance (at least that is what I try to tell myself everyday, as I watch these guys pull 20-30 cores a day with huge daily totals!).


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *No Stones Today!*  --
> 
> ...



Wow man, I think we stopped moving...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Wow man, I think we stopped moving...



Up in smoke!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> No worries! I once thought I was painfully behind. Reality is, it doesn't matter. So long as you are crunching, how ever many hours or cores or threads, it all counts and it all helps and it all MATTERS!
> 
> Just like it's been said before, "every bit counts!" You are helping solve world wide problems AND you are helping our TPU team. We all thank you and appreciate your efforts, but be patient with the numbers.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  While I personally won't run anything older than an AMD X2 or Celeron Dual Core (due to power consumption and relatively little work done), the work done by a Pentium 3 is just as useful as the work done by an octo-core Xeon (admittedly, far less work, but each WU is just as useful).  Whatever you can contribute is very welcome


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

No stones today i have never seen that!
I think they didn't updated yet


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 16, 2012)

My manager had a few unreported WU's and just had a power outage  don't know if it will happen again as they are working on cables next to my house


----------



## Arjai (Jul 17, 2012)

At least it's little steps back, and big steps forward! 

If I can't get Milestones, gotta impress the ladies with sumptin'!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/Capture003554.jpg
> 
> At least it's little steps back, and big steps forward!
> 
> If I can't get Milestones, gotta impress the ladies with sumptin'!!



You passed 27k+ users in a month!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys are doing great  

I didn't even pass 4,000 this month


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

I cracked out 22k this month. But it is going to get slower here on out.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 17, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/heh.jpg



How is it that I am 105000 in rank and you are 632000 in rank and you out point me and have a larger total points?

I thought the rankings were, 1 on top, sequentially higher from then on?

Am I missing something? I am tired...just got up...gotta go to work...


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2012)

Different numbers. 
I took total credits, while you took recent average credits.


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*kpresler passes 3,000,000* ---------
*PHaS3 passes 800,000* ----
*Norton01 passes 1,300,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats stoners  Some good high stones there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

Woohooooo 
I guess it'll be a while until my next stone now 

Good job guys!


----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats stoners  Some good high stones there.



We got the deck already stacked a bit for tomorrow's stones too! 



[Ion] said:


> Woohooooo
> I guess it'll be a while until my next stone now
> 
> Good job guys!



Congrats Bud.. big stone ya got there!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> We got the deck already stacked a bit for tomorrow's stones too!



We sure do man


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 2,000,000* ---------
*popswala passes 950,000* ----
*ThePutzer passes 1,100,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,100,000* ------
*Doc41 passes 25,000* --
*gopalprasad passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--

@popswala- Millionaires Club coming next!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 18, 2012)

A lot of impressive milestones tonight, great job guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job fellow stoners.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job guys, good to see i'm improving too


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*dustyshiv passes 13,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to dustyshiv for Today's Awesome 13 mil. Stone!!! * ---


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> @popswala- Millionaires Club coming next!



I'll be looking forward to that. Its been a long road. I do appreciate all the help everyone has given to get me thus far. A portion of my points go to you guys.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 19, 2012)

Killer stone Dusty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice 13mil Dusty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

Great job and commitment Shiv!


----------



## gopal (Jul 19, 2012)

Well looks like my next milestone will be 1000 need 3-5 days to do that
Looks like we have some new smiles


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2012)

gopal said:


> Well looks like my next milestone will be 1000 need 3-5 days to do that
> Looks like we have some new smiles



You'll get there.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

Kickass job Dusty!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You'll get there.



Hopefully in more ways then one.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*KieX passes 17,000,000* ----------
*Daimus passes 1,400,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

@ KieX- 17 mil. Awesome!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 20, 2012)

Great stones guys 


Congrats Daimus on the 1.4 mil stone


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 20, 2012)

Great work Dusty and KieX.

Great stones also for all the others.

Nice to see more and more getting a mill+.

Crunch on and crunch harder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *KieX passes 17,000,000* ----------
> *Daimus passes 1,400,000* ------
> 
> ...



Great work guys!


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Doc41 passes 30,000* ---

*Congrats to Doc41 for getting Today's Stone!!! *--


----------



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

Congratulations to Doc41!!!


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you, with a miscalculation my manager got me 4 days worth of WU's so i stopped it from downloading more and after i finished those they got me pass 30000, it's fixed now and running fine.

Have a nice Crunch everyone


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*freaksavior passes 2,000,000* ---------
*bpgt64 passes 550,000* ----
*KarL5275 passes 550,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Stoners!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats to last nights stoners.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 1,000,000* -------
*rickss69 passes 400,000* ---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*Welcome popswala to the Millionaire's Club!* --


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Pops for hitting the million points mark


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats pops 

f22a4bandit and PHaS3 are coming up soon!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the millionaires club pops


----------



## popswala (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright who's the wise guy that said " great, who let this weirdo in here?"

Thanks guys. It sure does feel good to be in here with you guys. I've waiting to get in and working hard at it. Keeping rigs up and running, doing some switching around. It all paid off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job pops!


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,100,000* ------
*spout23 passes 500,000* ----
*gopalprasad passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 24, 2012)

Great job to tonight's Stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, next goal 2000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's to 2000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hell yea stoners! Only cruncher I have back up is the 2600K for now. I will work on the I7-920 more tonight along with getting the other two back up.

I will have a XFX 8800 Ultra and a 1TB enterprise drive for sale here soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

I am going to try and fix my electrical outlet today.  If I do, I'll see how I can deal with the heat of thr 2nd cruncher.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Apply thermal paste to get the temps down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

I've already applied fresh TIM.  It's just ambients that get high.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've already applied fresh TIM.  It's just ambients that get high.



Yea I was going to turn my crunchers back on but with the AC being out and just getting fixed last night, I havnt had time. 

The reason the one at work was down was due to a major storm coming through and our work building was out of power for 8 hours.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I was going to turn my crunchers back on but with the AC being out and just getting fixed last night, I havnt had time.
> 
> The reason the one at work was down was due to a major storm coming through and our work building was out of power for 8 hours.



Really just 8 hrs, In india this happens every day not due to any storm.
Well 5+ hrs almost


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

@ Brandon

Yeah not much spare time usually for me, and lately I've tried to rest whenever I can so I can feel better.  But I'll see if I can figure something out today!

@Gopal
That's crazy man.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

crazy??
the crazyest things is my brother socks didn't washed for more then a month


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> Really just 8 hrs, In india this happens every day not due to any storm.
> Well 5+ hrs almost



I spent 2 1/4 years in iraq, the power there is HORRIBLE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn, and I hope you don't take this offensive Gopal, it really isn't my intention.

But then we still have people here that complain about our quality of life.  I mean, it may not be the greatest at times but based on what Gopal just said, we have it way better than others.  People need to be grateful.  Appreciate what you have.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, and I hope you don't take this offensive Gopal, it really isn't my intention.
> 
> But then we still have people here that complain about our quality of life.  I mean, it may. It be the greatest at times but based on what Gopal just said, we have it way better than others.  People need to be grateful.  Appreciate what you have.



Well i am not complaining about it.
btw, Why will i take anything offensive?
I am not that kind of kid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

No I didn't say you were, I'm referring to people here in the US.  People whine all the time, bu they don't realize how good they have it.

And some people would take that offensive, just making sure.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> No I didn't say you were, I'm referring to people here in the US.  People whine all the time, bu they don't realize how good they have it.
> 
> And some people would take that offensive, just making sure.



Yeah we must have it bad... here we complain about the store 1/2 a block away from us not having the flavor of soda we like and it not being cold enough 

While parts of the world around us are grateful that power goes out for _only_ 5 hrs per day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

^sad but true.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yeah we must have it bad... here we complain about the store 1/2 a block away from us not having the flavor of soda we like and it not being cold enough
> 
> While parts of the world around us are grateful that power goes out for _only_ 5 hrs per day.



I try to think of this fact but more often that not I get caught up in my own little world.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*mosheen passes 1,100,000* -------
*Azma666 passes 1,500,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,200,000* ------
*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2012)

Another stone down. More, alot more to go.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Another stone down. More, alot more to go.



They get harder to get too. After 2 million the stones are every 500k


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 25, 2012)

I noticed that. Oh well we should still get quiet a few per year. LOL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice stones tonight, all for a good cause!


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Can we drop this topic?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

gopal said:


> Can we drop this topic?



you can unsubscribe if you like.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

unsubscribe no way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you mean by drop this topic Gopal?

And yeah, after 2 million they do get much harder to achieve.


----------



## gopal (Jul 25, 2012)

Well sorry i was reading the page 228 and posted to drop the topic but i didn't noticed that the page 229 is on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh okay, I see hat you mean now.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you mean by drop this topic Gopal?
> 
> And yeah, after 2 million they do get much harder to achieve.



I think it was the electricity, dirty socks, and soda pop topic that gopal was referring to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah I realized after.  But that topic is behind us. . Moving forward...


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 14,000,000* ---------
*PHaS3 passes 850,000 *----
*Norton01 passes 1,400,000 *------
*agent00skid passes 40,000 *--
*Doc41 passes 40,000 *--

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats on the 1.4 mil mark Norton. 

And Novice1 wow just wow on th 14 mil man


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks bud 

@ A novice1 awesome 14 mil stone!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats on the great stone A novice1 

Great job too Norton. 

Great work crunchers and keep the stones rolling in.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

I am at 69 with the old rig


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*F150_Raptor passes 25,000,000* ------------
*Sinzia passes 250,000* --
*Daimus passes 1,500,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*@ F150_Raptor- Awesome 25 mil Stone! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats stoners. And Daimus great job on the 1.5 mil mark.


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

Yup, Awesome stones today.
Sorry i was not Crunching and offline on TPU because i had to go in a party.
btw, My father says that "You can have Your PC without GPU in 45 days but you get your GPU on your B-day as your b-day present or you will get your pc in 3-4 months with everything, What should i do?
Feb-19 is my b-day


----------



## Phusius (Jul 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Yup, Awesome stones today.
> Sorry i was not Crunching and offline on TPU because i had to go in a party.
> btw, My father says that "You can have Your PC without GPU in 45 days but you get your GPU on your B-day as your b-day present or you will get your pc in 3-4 months with everything, What should i do?
> Feb-19 is my b-day



3-4 months with everything.  Time goes by faster than you think, also, tell your father to get the parts off Amazon/Newegg/NCIX/Microcenter.  Just trying to save you money ^^


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

Does Amazon/Newegg/NCIX/Microcenter ships in INDIA?
btw, I think can get a i5 3570K if i get my GPU later


----------



## Phusius (Jul 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Does Amazon/Newegg/NCIX/Microcenter ships in INDIA?
> btw, I think can get a i5 3570K if i get my GPU later



Oh sorry I did not realize you were in India.  No idea about that.  My bad.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *F150_Raptor passes 25,000,000* ------------
> *Sinzia passes 250,000* --
> *Daimus passes 1,500,000* ------
> ...



Truly a great stone there F150


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*


*So far there are no Milestones for today*


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

Why ThE_MaD_ShOt is posting the Milestones i thought it is norton's job?


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> Why ThE_MaD_ShOt is posting the Milestones i thought it is norton's job?



I was out with the family earlier tonight- we all help each other out


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 3,500,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*FreeDC is a bit off today- will any additional stones if we get another update....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

Good job todays stoners


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Everyone joining the group can surpass me in 2-3 days


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2012)

gopal said:


> Everyone joining the group can surpass me in 2-3 days




Once you get your i5 you won't have to worry about that anymore


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Once you get your i5 you won't have to worry about that anymore



Yeah, thats for sure
btw, Mad shot why did you gave a thanks for the post no. 5731 in this thread


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

Because you will get there. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*dhoshaw passes 4,000,000* ---------
*Azma666 passes 1,600,000* ------
*adulaamin passes 150,000* --
*brandonwh64 passes 1,800,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice 1.8 mil Brandon 

Congrats to all of tonight's stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*m8m!s passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to m8m!s for Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats to our single stoner today.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats to the newbie who is surpassing me in 3days


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,300,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 3,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

I gots me some fellow stoners tonight.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats to Stoners!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 1,700,000* ------
*Niko084 passes 10,000,000* ---------
*deathwish passes 650,000* ----
*kcremona passes 50,000* --
*Daimus passes 1,600,000* ------
*Doc41 passes 50,000* --
*m8m!s passes 4,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

Lots of stoners tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Great list of stoners indeed.  Good job guys and congrats!


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Good Job Stoners!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 2, 2012)

congrats on the big 10 mill Niko084


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

Everytime I see that many stoners, I feel like getting drunk. I can never figure out why!


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 2, 2012)

Some great stones today


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Everytime I see that many stoners, I feel like getting drunk. I can never figure out why!



It kinda gets ya in a party mood doesn't it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Everytime I see that many stoners, I feel like getting drunk. I can never figure out why!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Forum pics/waitwhat.jpg




All the


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't matter why, just do it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,700,000* ------
*popswala passes 1,100,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 5,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 6,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice stones again tonite!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

Great work stoners.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice stones


----------



## Sadasius (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice to see the team still going strong. Keep it up!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> Nice to see the team still going strong. Keep it up!



Nice to see you still going strong tooooo!


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,200,000* ------
*Norton01 passes 1,500,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 6,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job Norton and Chaotic, those are impressive milestones!


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Great Job Stoners


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job guys 

Nice 1.5 and 1.2 Norton and CA


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope i will get my 2,000 Milestone tomorrow because i have returned 3 WUs today and maybe before sleep another task may complete.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*PHaS3 passes 900,000* ------
*gopalprasad passes 2,000* --
*m8m!s passes 7,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work stoners


----------



## gopal (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice stones today!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 1,800,000* ------

*Congrats to Azma666 for getting the 1.8 mil Stone Today!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice stone Azma666


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats! 

Not an 'official' milestone, but 3.1mil


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2012)

Great job AZMA and ION!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratz stoners!


----------



## gopal (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice stone(s).


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,700,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 8,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 7, 2012)

More great stones tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

^^^Indeed!  Great job!


----------



## gopal (Aug 7, 2012)

Great, Stones I will need another week to get to 3000 thanks to my old slow reliable hot headed P4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2012)

gopal said:


> Great, Stones I will need another week to get to 3000 thanks to my old slow reliable hot headed P4



Consistency pays off my friend.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 1,900,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,400,000* ------
*Daimus passes 1,700,000* ------
*agent00skid passes 50,000* --
*m8m!s passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome job stoners.  Some nice stones tonight.  ...and Brandon almost at his second million.


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome job stoners.  Some nice stones tonight.  ...and Brandon almost at his second million.



Lots of folks in the hunt for 2 million lately!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep.  Nice stone to reach.  But nothing like your first million, when you finally join the millionaires club.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep.  Nice stone to reach.  But nothing like your first million, when you finally join the millionaires club.



You are correct sir.  





Great job stoners.


And just for you guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep.  Nice stone to reach.  But nothing like your first million, when you finally join the millionaires club.



The first million is definitely the greatest, but the 2nd and 3rd are still awesome.  I can't wait for the 10th, that one will be great (so I hope at least!)

If every team member could become a millionaire, just think at who we'd overtake


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> The first million is definitely the greatest, but the 2nd and 3rd are still awesome.  I can't wait for the 10th, that one will be great (so I hope at least!)
> 
> If every team member could become a millionaire, just think at who we'd overtake




That would be insane.  Once I get up to speed I might start up my thread where I crunched for different members.  Things are just a bit slow for me now.


----------



## gopal (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice stones guys

Looks like my P4 is going really hard *EVERYTHING IS GOING 2X - 2.5X FASTER* Specialy PCSX2 first i get around 18 fps with Frame Skip but now i get 30+ fps without Frame skip.

I had no Idea that GMABooster really works since i installed it everything is going faster, but GMABooster Boosts IGP so how is my Processor going faster?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe somehow takes load off the CPU a bit?

Or optimizes it so that it's done more efficiently.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would be insane.  Once I get up to speed I might start up my thread where I crunched for different members.  Things are just a bit slow for me now.



I remember when we did that--that was great fun.  I would enjoy doing that again.

I'm sure you'll make it to 10mil, it just takes time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

For sure.  Hopefully soon I can add some cores and make it there a tad quicker!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would be insane.  Once I get up to speed I might start up my thread where I crunched for different members.  Things are just a bit slow for me now.


 I would down with helping on this Cp. I can spare some cores for the cause.




[Ion] said:


> I'm sure you'll make it to 10mil, it just takes time




I indeed to would like to make it to 10mil sometime in this lifetime. Shooting for 100mil in the next lifetime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll keep you guys posted, there's an old thread I started, just gotta dig it out.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 1,900,000* ------
*BowHunt3r passes 1,600,000* ------
*KarL5275 passes 600,000* ----
*Doc41 passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice stones there guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job stoners for the night!


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice stones there guys
> 
> http://www.foulmouthshirts.com/Designs/dont-worry-get-stoned.jpg



I know what we're supposed to see (the girl, the Tee shirt, the LH ciggy) but all I can see is the A/C condenser that's as large as a car behind her


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy crap you're right, that thing is massive


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 9, 2012)

Hell where she isn't super attractive I just noticed the shirt and though hey that will work here. LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats guys, way to go!


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice stnes Everyone


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 1,600,000* ------
*sneddenraj passes 400,000*- ---
*Matthew-3770K passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2012)

Congats to tonight's stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

Good job stoners


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 2,500,000* ---------
*Sinzia passes 300,000* --
*okidna passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* 

and Thanks to Mad Shot with helping with the post


----------



## popswala (Aug 11, 2012)

they tend to have alot of issues lately


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> Placeholder- FreeDC is having issues ATM
> 
> ...



They have done did updated


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

Some times they do not update until 10:30 pm


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Some times they do not update until 10:30 pm



FreeDC site won't load on any of my rigs tonight 

The page starts to load and I see:

_Loading Stats Data_

With this in the upper RH corner:

_Please wait. Fetching data..._

and then it just sits there???

I don't know if anyone else is having the issue or if it's a local/ISP issue (no problems with any other sites and a 1st time with this site)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoops didn't scroll up far enough. 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

Which was already posted by Norton shortly after 10pm ^^


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Norton01 passes 1,600,000* -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 30,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice 1.6 there Norton


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice 1.6 there Norton



Thanks Bud!

and... got my 5th star back


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats cool man.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks Bud!
> 
> and... got my 5th star back



Congratulations on both accounts!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice stones tonite.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats to the recent stoners.


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Azma666 passes 2,000,000* ---------
*popswala passes 1,200,000* ------
*spout23 passes 550,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice stones


----------



## gopal (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice Stones this morning


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,500,000* -------
*Daimus passes 1,800,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 70,000* --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats to my fellow stoners of the evening.


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats to my fellow stoners of the evening.



and a nice 1.5 mil stone for you! 

Daimus is cooking right along to that 2 mil stone too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats stoners.  Great job diamus and mad shot!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations Daimus, Mad, and Doc!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

They'rrrrrrrre Great!


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats on the stones 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> They'rrrrrrrre Great!


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,300,000* -------

*Congrats to ChaoticAtmosphere on Today's Stone!!! *


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats CA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Very deserving stone CA!


----------



## gopal (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats to ChaoticAtmosphere


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Xenturion passes 1,100,000* -------

*Congrats to Xenturion for getting Today's Stone!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Xenturion on the 1.1 mil mark.


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2012)

A little too much on the catnip?

or 

Rasta Kitty?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

OVERDOSE 

Looks like Gopal finally hit the 3,000 milestone he was wondering about last night.  Great job considering your hardware buddy!


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> OVERDOSE
> 
> Looks like Gopal finally hit the 3,000 milestone he was wondering about last night.  Great job considering your hardware buddy!



Yes, i did hit the 3,000 mark but i was wondering about that this morning not last night


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 16, 2012)

Early congrats Gopal.


----------



## gopal (Aug 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Early congrats Gopal.



thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2012)

Well for me it was like last night.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,800,000* -------
*adulaamin passes 200,000* --
*PHaS3 passes 950,000* ------
*gopalprasad passes 3,000* ---

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations all, from Stinger at 1.8million to Gopal at 3,000!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats to tonight stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *stinger608 passes 1,800,000* -------
> *adulaamin passes 200,000* --
> *PHaS3 passes 950,000* ------
> ...



Great job guys.  Stinger closing in on that 2 mil


----------



## gopal (Aug 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *stinger608 passes 1,800,000* -------
> *adulaamin passes 200,000* --
> *PHaS3 passes 950,000* ------
> ...



Nice stones today, and norton why is there a special CLAP for me?


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2012)

gopal said:


> Nice stones today, and norton why is there a special CLAP for me?



Just in recognition of your determination to get that stone


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats to all yesterdays stoners. Nice 3000 gopal


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 17, 2012)

congratulation to the stoners , and may the force be with you gopal  d(>.<)b


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*FIH The Don passes 1,100,000* ------
*brandonwh64 passes 2,000,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*Nice 2 mil Stone for brandonwh64!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *FIH The Don passes 1,100,000* ------
> *brandonwh64 passes 2,000,000* -------
> *m8m!s passes 20,000* --
> ...



NICE! have not been checking WCG thread like I once was due to rigs going up and down but atleast we are still making a difference!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice stones tonight!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice stones


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice stones
> 
> 
> 
> http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/24300000/Stoner-natalie-dee-24390842-600-394.jpg



Time for an Avatar change Mad!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Great stones, congratulations!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the huge 2-million Brandon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2012)

Same here Brandon, you deserve that and many more stones my friend!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 18, 2012)

chicken patty said:


> same here brandon, you deserve that and many more stones my friend!



true


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2012)

yay


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 100* --
*hat_tpu passes 1,500,000* ------
*mjkmike passes 11,000,000* ---------
*Daimus passes 1,900,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*and to mjkmike for that awesome 11 mil Stone!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats on the great stones guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2012)

Woah!  
There a lot of huge stones up there!  I'm thrilled to see Stormhammy pass his first milestone and Mike pass his 11th million!


----------



## popswala (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice one mike.

Good job everyone.


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 500* --
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,800,000* ------
*f22a4bandit passes 950,000* -----
*Norton01 passes 1,700,000* ------
*agent00skid passes 60,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats stoners.  

Congrats on that 1.7 mil stone Norton.  
And that 1.8 mil mark BarbaricSoul


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2012)

Not "Free-DC" official, but up to 3.2mil now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners over the weekend!


----------



## gopal (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Stones (To last 3-4 stoners)


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,600,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 80,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

1.6 down and gone woohoo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

moving up consistently


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats Mad, you'll be at 2mil really soon now (should be about a month I'd imagine!) 

Doc and Matt are making good progress as well!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm making burritos ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm making burritos ^^



What?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 21, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm making burritos ^^




chimichanga


----------



## Daimus (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats stoners.

Congrats on that 1.6 mil stone ThE_MaD_ShOt
You worked hard on it.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to the stoners, 
btw i'm traveling with my family this Thursday so i'll be offline for the rest of the trip  , should only take 10-11 days but damn i hate leaving my PC alone that much T-T


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 1,000* --
*Radical_Edward passes 1,900,000* -------
*KarL5275 passes 650,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice stones 

Real nice Rad ed.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 22, 2012)

Couldn't have done it without the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stones guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 1,300,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 25,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## popswala (Aug 23, 2012)

good job guys.

Took me a while but I got a stone.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations Pops, nearly 2/3 of the way to your 2nd million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats stoners and nice stone there pops.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,400,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice Stone Ca  

Also good job on your first stone of many Chevalr1c.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats CA


----------



## gopal (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats C & C (=ChaoticAtmosphere & Chevalr1c)


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 450,000* ---
*PHaS3 passes 1,000,000* -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and let's welcome PHaS3 to the Millionaire's Club!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome PHaS3 to the Millionaire's club  Great job man.


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*No Stones Today???*  

*We'll see what tomorrow brings....*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 2,000* --
*Munkhtur passes 3,500,000* ---------
*Norton01 passes 1,800,000* ------
*Daimus passes 2,000,000* -------
*agent00skid passes 70,000* --
*gopalprasad passes 4,000* --
*m8m!s passes 30,000* --
*Matthew-3770K passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

The lull yesterday has given rise to a veritable tropical storm of milestones today


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 27, 2012)

And Norton is cheating. 

Nah, it's good to see his(?) hardware being able to run. 


And good work all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Great job stoners.


Nice 2 mil Daimus and Nice 1.8 Norton.




agent00skid said:


> And Norton is cheating.
> 
> Nah, it's good to see his(?) hardware being able to run.
> 
> ...




Aw he ain't cheating, he just finally found a stable overclock. LOL


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Great job stoners.
> 
> 
> Nice 2 mil Daimus and Nice 1.8 Norton.
> ...



An AMD K62-500 put me over the Top


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2012)

Got that right  and you'll just wait when I put my k62 together and oc it to 533 you will see a new color on the pie chart, flames. LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice stones list tonight, great job stoners.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats to tonight/todays stoners!



Norton said:


> An AMD K62-500 put me over the Top





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Got that right and you'll just wait when I put my k62 together and oc it to 533 you will see a new color on the pie chart, flames. LOL




You guys just burn with napalm
Maybe I should try to put the liquid nitrogen at good old 486 DX-33 and overclock it to stream rate of the quantum to be not very far behind Norton?


----------



## gopal (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats to me


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 27, 2012)

gopal said:


> Congrats to me



Well done, you're climbing up there


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,300,000* ------
*MStenholm passes 9,000,000* ---------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,700,000* ------
*Chevalr1c passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice stones we have today.


----------



## gopal (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice stone mad_shot


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy cow!!!!! MStenholm hits a major stone at 9 million!!!!!! 

Mad_Shot, your almost at the 2 million my friend!!! Nice one bro.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Holy cow!!!!! MStenholm hits a major stone at 9 million!!!!!!
> 
> Mad_Shot, your almost at the 2 million my friend!!! Nice one bro.



2 mil is right around the corner


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 1,900,000* ------
*Norton01 passes 1,900,000* ------
*Matthew-3770K passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2012)

You guys are flying up the ranks....~2 days until your 2 million Norton!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 29, 2012)

Super stones today guys.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Chevalr1c passes 1,000* ---

*Congrats to Chevalr1c for Today's Stone!!! * :


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 30, 2012)

Great job Chevalr1c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^
x2  Great job and heres to many many more stones


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/2mil.png
> Congrats my friend!



Nice! 

Thanks but most of the credit goes to these two Beasties that F150 Raptor is letting me run for the Team!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *stinger608 passes 1,900,000* ------
> *Norton01 passes 1,900,000* ------
> *Matthew-3770K passes 90,000* --
> ...



I like how you congrats and bow to yourself in respect!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I like how you congrats and bow to yourself in respect!



I don't look at the names just the stones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, great job stoners!  Great to see you guys move up!!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 1,400,000* ------
*Norton01 passes 2,000,000* -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 100,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and to Matthew-3770K (T4C Fantasy)... you've earned your crunching badge!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2012)

Great job guys--T4C, welcome to the club and congrats on the 2million Norton!


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2012)

wow i got stoned today. sweet. Took a while though. 

Awesome job Norton.


----------



## Daimus (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice 2 mil Norton, nice 1,4 mil Popswala
T4C Fantasy congrats to getting badge


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 450,000* ---
> *PHaS3 passes 1,000,000* -------
> *Matthew-3770K passes 70,000* --
> ...


Bit late in the game but since ive been without a monitor consistently for almost 2 weeks, ive been running my pc 24/7 at 100% CPU usage. My machine has been a crunchin machine! Grats to everyone else from this day as well! 

Also, fast approaching 500k!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 31, 2012)

And before you know you will be at 1 mil.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

These are the only Stoners I could find Today 







Maybe we'll haz a nice long list tomorrow!!


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

^^Look Stones!

We will have a bump tomorrow because most people didn't uploaded WUs from there system, I won't be surprised to see 4m+


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm expecting 5 million. If you double 3 million you get 6 million, but I'm taking a million off because a lot of people simply ran out of work to do... not a big enough buffer.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys i'm back, wow there were some pretty bad ass stones while i was away


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to have you back Doc41


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

hat said:


> I'm expecting 5 million. If you double 3 million you get 6 million, but I'm taking a million off because a lot of people simply ran out of work to do... not a big enough buffer.


That wouldn't surprise me at all, I can't wait 


Doc41 said:


> Hey guys i'm back, wow there were some pretty bad ass stones while i was away



Glad to have you back!


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

5m! good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

Well so far today we are over 3 million already


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

What when F150 get back?!!!
4m almost?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

That's all the uploads that didn't go through yesterday, everything coming in at once


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

@CP
Speaking of which, i also uploaded 2 WUs in a day


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> @CP
> Speaking of which, i also uploaded 2 WUs in a day



You a bad mofo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2012)

That explains our sudden jump in points


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

@Smurf You... ; mofo? What? mofo = ????


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

heh LOL


----------



## gopal (Sep 1, 2012)

lol
anyway my MUGEN char is ready, so i will just delete the mess in my Singnature


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2012)

Let's keep this more on topic please


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 1, 2012)

I was.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> These are the only Stoners I could find Today
> 
> ...





gopal said:


> http://images04.olx.in/ui/7/52/34/1...-Bulk-Tumbled-Stones-Ahmedabad-1286307123.jpg
> ^^Look Stones!
> 
> We will have a bump tomorrow because most people didn't uploaded WUs from there system, I won't be surprised to see 4m+



You are both funny!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 3,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to jstn7477 for that awesome 3 mil. Stone!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations, that's huge!


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2012)

Great work Jstn7477.

Nice job on the constant pie as well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Great work Jstn7477.
> 
> Nice job on the constant pie as well.



Definitely!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet 3 mil Jstn7477


----------



## gopal (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats Jstn7477


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm glad to have the opportunity to run many machines nearly 24/7. I must give thanks to my dad for putting up with them all (and their operational costs) at his business.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2012)

Little late but great job jstn!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,200,000* ------
*Stormhammy passes 3,000* -- 
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,800,000* ------


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to my fellow stoners tonight.


----------



## gopal (Sep 3, 2012)

nice stones today


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,500,000* -------
*hat_tpu passes 1,600,000* -------
*agent00skid passes 80,000* --
*Doc41 passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats stoners and congrats to Ca for that 1.5 mil tone and Hat for the 1.6 mil stone.  







Oh yeah Agent00skid and Doc41 will have there badges before to long  Congrats guys.


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats stoners and congrats to Ca for that 1.5 mil tone and Hat for the 1.6 mil stone.
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.google.com/i...IpHMtj-wr_e67pL5sAgluET3ahc6VO_VavHMhvEQ7fzaw




and to agent00skid and Doc41.... getting closer to your badges guys


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 4, 2012)

congrats to stoners, things are lookin good


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*_Antares_ passes 3,500,000* -------
*elemelek passes 80,000* --
*spout23 passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice job stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Good job guys


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

As of today's AM update, 50k results submitted:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2012)

Is that you as well?  I haven't been around much these last few days, what did I miss?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that you as well?  I haven't been around much these last few days, what did I miss?



I got bored and decided to switch my WCG username to Aperture_Science_Innovators 
Still the same account


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 4,000* --
*deathwish passes 700,000* ----
*Sinzia passes 350,000* --
*Chevalr1c passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 6, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 90,000* --
*m8m!s passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hitting a nice milestone today..........


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 2,500,000* ---------
*FordGT90Concept passes 3,500,000* ---------
*stinger608 passes 2,000,000* ---------
*BarbaricSoul passes 1,900,000* -------
*KieX passes 18,000,000* ----------
*popswala passes 1,500,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 8, 2012)

No 's for ChristTheGreat? 

And congrats to all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 8, 2012)

Alot of nice stones tonight. Great job guys.


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> No 's for ChristTheGreat?
> 
> And congrats to all.



Fixed!  

Thanks for the catch


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations guys, that's a ton of huge milestones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2012)

Great job to tonights stoners   Great looking list


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 500,000* ----
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 4,000,000* ----------
*FIH The Don passes 1,200,000* -------
*KarL5275 passes 700,000* ----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 1,900,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 2,500,000* -------

Another great bunch of Stones tonight! 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2012)

Almost at the 2 mil mark.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Almost at the 2 mil mark.



You're doing great!


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great Stones


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Great Stones



Nice stone coming for you today. Congrats on getting your badge!!!


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice stone coming for you today. Congrats on getting your badge!!!



Thank you, and hey i did get the badge "yay"


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 5,000* --
*Doc41 passes 100,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and to Doc41 for earning his WCG Cruncher badge!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats Doc on the badge. 

Nice stone Stormhammy


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 1,700,000* -------

*Congrats to Nosada for Today's Stone!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 11, 2012)

Nosada get stone alone. Congrats.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice stone Nosada


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 6,000* --
*elemelek passes 90,000* --
*agent00skid passes 100,000* ----
*Chevalr1c passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and to agent00skid for earning your WCG Cruncher badge!*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 12, 2012)

Must. Test. :S


Edit: Yay!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Must. Test. :S
> 
> 
> Edit: Yay!



And two stars, to boot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work guys.  And congrats agent00skid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*hat_tpu passes 1,700,000* -------
*Black Panther passes 700,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice stones Hat and BP


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*bogmali passes 11,000,000* ----------
*PHaS3 passes 1,100,000* -------
*aquinus passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## popswala (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one bog.

Great job everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

Woah, 11 million!   
That's phenomenal!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Great stones guys


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 150,000* --
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 3,500,000* -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 2,000,000* -------
*spout23 passes 650,000* -----
*Chevalr1c passes 5,000* --
*aquinus passes 5,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 100* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice stones this evening.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome!  Three and a half million 

Congratulations Mad on your 2 million! (and everyone else!)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats to you ion for that 3.5 mil mark.


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats to you ion for that 3.5 mil mark.



Congrats Ion!  

and to you for 2 million!


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome stones guys


----------



## Daimus (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats to all tonights/todays stoners!

Ion and ThE_MaD_ShOt, you are doing great!


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 7,000* --
*theonedub passes 3,500,000* -------
*aquinus passes 10,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

It's great to see our new members passing their milestones! 

Congrats on the huge 3,5 theonedub!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice stones for the stoners tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MRCLTPU passes 1,100,000* -------
*popswala passes 1,600,000* -------
*newlife1991 passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice stones guys


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Norton01 passes 3,000,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 50,000 *--
*Chevalr1c passes 6,000* --
*aquinus passes 20,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 7,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## Daimus (Sep 18, 2012)

@Norton
Congrats to the 3 million!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats all and nice 3 mil Norton buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

Massive congratulations Norton!


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 8,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations to our new members!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work stoners.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2012)

You know that I have not been keeping up with my current points so I assumed I was around 1.8M but I just checked and I am at almost 2.3M!! Exciting!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 19, 2012)

It's finally cold enough for me to get back into crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You know that I have not been keeping up with my current points so I assumed I was around 1.8M but I just checked and I am at almost 2.3M!! Exciting!


Isn't that a pleasant surprise to have?  An extra .5m 


TacoTown said:


> It's finally cold enough for me to get back into crunching!



Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2012)

Consistency pays off Brandon


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Consistency pays off Brandon



Even a rig that gets 1k PPD will still do 350k+ over the course of the year...which is a lot by any comparison


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 2,000,000* -------
*elemelek passes 100,000* -----
*Daimus passes 2,500,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 7,000* --
*aquinus passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and to elemelek for earning the WCG Cruncher badge!!! *  -


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats to everyone! 

Aquinus, you're 25% of the way to your badge, well done! 

And of course great job to BarbaricSoul and Daimus for their amazing dedication and everyone else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats to all the stoners tonight, nice list we have


----------



## elemelek (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool thanks guyz  Dont know how to add this cruncher thigy ;p


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2012)

elemelek said:


> Cool thanks guyz  Dont know how to add this cruncher thigy ;p



What the badge?

If so, go to your User CP, then EDIT Options, then it's all the way at the bottom.  Must put your username just as it is in WCG


----------



## elemelek (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! it works thanks  Go go TPU Team!


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats all crunchers and Elemelek to getting badge !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2012)

Great work stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*KarL5275 passes 750,000* ----
*aquinus passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

elemelek, you got your badge and it looks great 

Congratulations to our stoners!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What the badge?
> 
> If so, go to your User CP, then EDIT Options, then it's all the way at the bottom.  Must put your username just as it is in WCG
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/Capture002.jpg



 I still can't get mine to work lol


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I still can't get mine to work lol



Can I see a screenshot of what you've done?  And a link to your WCG stats?  We'll get it sorted out ASAP


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Can I see a screenshot of what you've done?  And a link to your WCG stats?  We'll get it sorted out ASAP



Can I get that link from the WCG site? Because when I click on my statistics the url is one of those general ones. I took a screen shot anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Can I get that link from the WCG site? Because when I click on my statistics the url is one of those general ones. I took a screen shot anyway.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Untitled1.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Untitled.png



Ahh, so that's the problem.  In order to qualify for a badge, you must have 100,000 points as reported by BOINC (or 700,000 as reported by the WCG website).  So you aren't quite there yet


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2012)

Tacotown you are a tad over 50k points right now. You need 100k to get the badge. And it also looks like you haven't crunched in over 28 days. So in order to get the badge you will need to start crunching again


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Tacotown you are a tad over 50k points right now. You need 100k to get the badge. And it also looks like you haven't crunched in over 28 days. So in order to get the badge you will need to start crunching again



It's been too damn hot to crunch lol I've tried and it just makes my room 40c and it's terrible.  It's only recently gotten a bit colder.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2012)

A few others have had the same problem. When it cools down you will be good to go.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> A few others have had the same problem. When it cools down you will be good to go.



It went from about 27ish to 4c on monday, and it's been about the same since so I'm back to crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> It went from about 27ish to 4c on monday, and it's been about the same since so I'm back to crunching



Awesome, with those two X4s you'll be badge-eligible in as soon as a week and a half if they crunch 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn, i assumed when he said 100k that it was BOINC.  Woops.  anyhow, almost there buddy


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*No Stones Today *

*The only Stoners I could find *






*Let's see what tomorrow brings.....*


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 3,500,000* -------
*aquinus passes 40,000* --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!


----------



## popswala (Sep 23, 2012)

sweet job Jstn. your coming along nicely aquinus. keeep it up.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> sweet job Jstn. your coming along nicely aquinus. keeep it up.



Believe it or not, I'm only crunching on my 3820 and an extra laptop with a broken screen I have (2.1ghz Athlon X2?) Depending on how my electricity bill looks, I might add another rig to my crunchers in the near future. I'm always down for supporting a good cause.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations Justin! 

Aquinus, you're nearing that 100k for the WCG badge 



Aquinus said:


> Believe it or not, I'm only crunching on my 3820 and an extra laptop with a broken screen I have (2.1ghz Athlon X2?) Depending on how my electricity bill looks, I might add another rig to my crunchers in the near future. I'm always down for supporting a good cause.



Oh, I totally believe it.  My 2700k is doing 6k PPD easy, so you should get at least that with your i7.  And then ~1k or so from the laptop.  I have two old laptops running, and neither are fast, but they do ~2k combined.  What extra systems might you have coming?


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Believe it or not, I'm only crunching on my 3820 and an extra laptop with a broken screen I have (2.1ghz Athlon X2?) Depending on how my electricity bill looks, I might add another rig to my crunchers in the near future. I'm always down for supporting a good cause.



 winter's coming- crunching's a good heat source!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> winter's coming- crunching's a good heat source!!!



Heat is included in my rent, but I won't be paying for AC since it will be the winter, so it's still a good point!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 9,000* --
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 550,000* ----
*Avarice302 passes 100,000* -----
*BowHunt3r passes 1,700,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  

*and to Avarice302 for earning your WCG crunching badge!*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

Great job tonight guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today *(9/25/2012)
*hat_tpu passed 1,800,000* -------
*A31Chris passed 25,000* --
*spout23 passed 700,000* ----
*Chevalr1c passed 8,000* --
*aquinus passed 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*popswala passes 1,700,000* ------- 
*f22a4bandit passes 1,000,000* --------
*Sinzia passes 400,000* --
*Norton01 passes 3,500,000* -------
*aquinus passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*and Congrats to f22a4bandit our newest Millionaires Club member!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2012)

So many amazing milestones tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2012)

Great job stoners, keep the list long like tonight's


----------



## KieX (Sep 26, 2012)

Great work stoners 

Welcome to the Millionaire's club f22a4bandit


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*aquinus passes 70,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## newlife (Sep 27, 2012)

If it wasnt for Daimus i wouldn't have got 20,000


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2012)

congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,400,000* -------
*Radical_Edward passes 2,000,000* --------
*Chevalr1c passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations on a job well done Randal!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, I knew that one was coming up. Still makes me happy to see it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job Radical_Edward 

And congrats to the rest of tonight's stoners.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*m8m!s passes 60,000* --
*aquinus passes 80,000* --
*newlife1991 passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * :-


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Zachary-85 passes 4,000,000* -------
*aquinus passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*A whopping 4 mil for Zachary-85 and a cruncher badge real soon for aquinus!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice stone Zachary-85 

You'll have your badge in short order aquinus


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice stones guys, keep it up


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 1,600,000* -------
*newlife1991 passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice stones guys


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*aquinus passes 100,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoner and WCG badge earner **aquinus*!!! ---


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats on the Major milestone and getting your badge aquinus


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 1,800,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice stones guys


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*twuersch passes 3,500,000* --------
*hat_tpu passes 1,900,000* -------
*KarL5275 passes 800,000* -----
*Norton01 passes 4,000,000* --------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to todays stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2012)

So many amazing milestones tonight!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice stones for great people tonight!


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MStenholm passes 9,500,000* -----------
*spout23 passes 750,000* ------
*m8m!s passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice stone MStenholm  

Congrats to tonight stoners.


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 5,000,000* --------
*mjkmike passes 12,000,000* -------------
*Chevalr1c passes 10,000* --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  -


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2012)

Woah, amazing job David and Mike!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2012)

Sweet stones there guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!   Here's to another 5 million points.


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*No Stones Today!!! * 

We'll see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 600,000* ------

*Congrats to Today's Stoner!!! *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2012)

^ congrats dude.  The lone stoner.


----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Solaris17 passes 150,000* --
*t77snapshot passes 400,000* ----
*aquinus passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

Aquinus, you're really flying recently!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats to tonight stoners!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 400,000* ----



*Finally!* a big milestone for me! 

As some of you may know I have been absent from TPU this past year or two, but I am still crunching and support my team. I went from crunching 4 rigs to just one (my main pc), but I plan on building a 2nd rig fully dedicated to WCG soon. Thanks Norton for posting today's milestone as I have been watching my DC stats for the past 2 weeks.. awaiting the big 400k! Is CP still running the show? I hope so, he is a great captain and _I salute you sir_. Special thanks to all my fellow crunching buddies, I miss you all. It is crazy now to see some of my bro's like _Radical_Edward, popswala, FIH The Don, MRCLTPU, BowHunt3r, stinger608 and brandonwh64_ in the 1 Mill Club! Congrats to all the big crunchers here @ TPU! I want to strive for my big one million milestone soon.

*~T77~*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *Finally!* a big milestone for me!
> 
> As some of you may know I have been absent from TPU this past year or two, but I am still crunching and support my team. I went from crunching 4 rigs to just one (my main pc), but I plan on building a 2nd rig fully dedicated to WCG soon. Thanks Norton for posting today's milestone as I have been watching my DC stats for the past 2 weeks.. awaiting the big 400k! Is CP still running the show? I hope so, he is a great captain and _I salute you sir_. Special thanks to all my fellow crunching buddies, I miss you all. It is crazy now to see some of my bro's like _Radical_Edward, popswala, FIH The Don, MRCLTPU, BowHunt3r, stinger608 and brandonwh64_ in the 1 Mill Club! Congrats to all the big crunchers here @ TPU! I want to strive for my big one million milestone soon.
> 
> *~T77~*



Hey man, nice to see you poke in and let us know how you are.  Yeah man I'm still the team Captain.  I've been away a bit myself recently, had a serious of events happen bro and it's just been taking a toll on me.  Anyhow, we are still TPU and we are still a very close family here man, would be nice if you stuck around.  Here's to your 1 million milestone


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey man, nice to see you poke in and let us know how you are.  Yeah man I'm still the team Captain.  I've been away a bit myself recently, had a serious of events happen bro and it's just been taking a toll on me.  Anyhow, we are still TPU and we are still a very close family here man, would be nice if you stuck around.  Here's to your 1 million milestone



Heeey CP!!!!!!!!!!!! I am glad to hear from you my friend.  I myself have gone through some life changing events and I now in a much better place. I will be sticking around for sure, in fact I may have some stuff to donate to the "crunchers helping crunchers" thread. Good to be back!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Heeey CP!!!!!!!!!!!! I am glad to hear from you my friend.  I myself have gone through some life changing events and I now in a much better place. I will be sticking around for sure, in fact I may have some stuff to donate to the "crunchers helping crunchers" thread. Good to be back!



Glad it was for the better man, mine haven't been so great, but I'm still here man, alive and kickin'!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *Finally!* a big milestone for me!
> 
> As some of you may know I have been absent from TPU this past year or two, but I am still crunching and support my team. I went from crunching 4 rigs to just one (my main pc), but I plan on building a 2nd rig fully dedicated to WCG soon. Thanks Norton for posting today's milestone as I have been watching my DC stats for the past 2 weeks.. awaiting the big 400k! Is CP still running the show? I hope so, he is a great captain and _I salute you sir_. Special thanks to all my fellow crunching buddies, I miss you all. It is crazy now to see some of my bro's like _Radical_Edward, popswala, FIH The Don, MRCLTPU, BowHunt3r, stinger608 and brandonwh64_ in the 1 Mill Club! Congrats to all the big crunchers here @ TPU! I want to strive for my big one million milestone soon.
> 
> *~T77~*



It's great to hear from you, and *congratulations* on that milestone! 
Seriously well don! 

I know the feeling of approaching a milestone..I'm glued to the computer constantly checking BOINC and Free-DC, waiting for it to show up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^ congrats dude.  The lone stoner.



Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 50,000* --
*ThePutzer passes 1,200,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 150,000* --
*m8m!s passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

Well done everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats to last nights stoners


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*JrRacinFan passes 450,000* ----
*Jstn7477 passes 4,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Great stones tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2012)

Sick job Justin! (and well done Jr, you're so close to half a million now!)


----------



## Daimus (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats Jstn7477
Well done JrRacinFan


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 60,000* --
*agent00skid passes 150,000* --
*aquinus passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice stones guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations fellow stoners


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

The GPU WUs help.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Four million tomorrow I think


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

2.5 for me


----------



## Daimus (Oct 12, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

So many major milestones coming up in one day!


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> So many major milestones coming up in one day!



4.5mil for me today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 12, 2012)

I am not sure on my 2.5 mil now since the net is down. Right now I am about 2k shy. Maybe my pendings will push me over.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am not sure on my 2.5 mil now since the net is down. Right now I am about 2k shy. Maybe my pendings will push me over.



I am about 16K from 2.5M as well. I doubt I will make that today but I can only hope.


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 70,000* --
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 4,000,000* -------
*hat_tpu passes 2,000,000* -------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,200,000* -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 2,500,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 4,500,000* -------
*Daimus passes 3,000,000* -------
*spout23 passes 800,000* -----
*m8m!s passes 100,000* ------

*Congrats to All of Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and Congrats to m8m!s for earning your WCG Cruncher badge!!! *--


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats to all of tonights Stoners.  

And great job m8m!s on getting your badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

Six people with milestones over 1 million! 

_Mission_ Have the longest username _Status_ Accomplished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2012)

epic stones list. Great job everyone!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2012)

WOAH! Big day for Milestones!!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great job stoners 

these GPU wu's really give a boost, but i wish i could control how much they load the GPU like the CPU ones


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 1,700,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 90,000* --
*dengxinghuan passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*Note- FreeDC didn't add in the last update- will add any additional stoners for today into tomorrow's list


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 14, 2012)

Great work stoners all.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

Our new user is already hitting his first milestone, and Buck Nasty is closing in on two million!


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*carlramsey passes 800,000* -----
*El_Mayo passes 100,000* ------
*Avarice302 passes 150,000* --
*[TPU]Soup passes 40,000* --
*spout23 passes 850,000* -----
*aquinus passes 250,000* --
*dengxinghuan passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --

*and to El_Mayo for earning your WCG Cruncher badge!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow...Aquinus is already 25% of the way to his first million and Soup is close to 50k!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow...Aquinus is already 25% of the way to his first million and Soup is close to 50k!



The GPU WUs help, but even still the 3820 churns out a lot of WUs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The GPU WUs help, but even still the 3820 churns out a lot of WUs.



Oh, I understand...it's just yesterday (or so it seemed) that you had just joined.  But the OCed i7s will do a good 6k PPD and the GPUs far, far more


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice work guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome milestones the last few days!!!!! This team just frigging rocks!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 500,000* ----
*[TPU]Soup passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 16, 2012)

YAY!! 500K, now on to 1 million


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

Greta job guys 

You are rolling to the 1 mil mark buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> YAY!! 500K, now on to 1 million



Over half way there now


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2012)

FreeDC is running late- stones thru latest update...
*Milestones Today*
*Sinzia passes 450,000* --
*KarL5275 passes 850,000* -----
*aquinus passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2012)

Great job Stoners


----------



## gopal (Oct 17, 2012)

Good Job Stoners.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 10,000* --
*El_Mayo passes 150,000* --
*brandonwh64 passes 2,500,000* -------
*PHaS3 passes 1,200,000* ------
*[TPU]Soup passes 70,000* --
*Norton01 passes 5,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Woah, congratulations on the five million Norton! 

Soup, you're making great progress towards that WCG Cruncher badge! 

Well done _everyone_!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 2,500,000* -------
[*TPU]Soup passes 80,000* --
*dude12564 passes 8,000* --
*spout23 passes 900,000* -----
*agent00skid passes 200,000* --
*Doc41 passes 200,000* --
*aquinus passes 350,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 19, 2012)

_Daaaaayuuuuum stinge_r!!! Excellent Milestone you have achieved!

spout23 is comming up on the big 1 mill 

Congrats to everyone else for the awesome stones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW, great list of stones today. Congrats to each and every one of you


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats guys 

Great Job Stinger Buddy!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats guys
> 
> Great Job Stinger Buddy!!!



X2


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Mindweaver passes 30,000,000* ---------------- and Holy Crap!!! 
*gopalprasad passes 5,000* ---

*Congrats to Mindweaver for his 30 mil. Stone and to gopal for his 5k stone (Welcome Back!)*


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2012)

*EPIC!*

Fantastic contribution.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW nice stone Mindweaver.  

And congrats Gopal on the 5k mark.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow...thirty million.  Absolutely phenomenal Mindweaver, I'm really impressed!   

And welcome back Gopal, it's a pleasure to have you!


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

Shhh.... forgot Mindweaver toast (don't tell him) 

I'll just leave this here for him:

--


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Jstn7477 passes 4,500,000* -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 90,000* --
*dude12564 passes 9,000* --
*Dorothydot passes 150,000* --
*aquinus passes 400,000* ---
*ALMOSTunseen passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 21, 2012)

Some good stones tonight


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

*Congrat's to all the stoners!!!!!!!*


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,300,000* -------
*A novice1 passes 15,000,000* ----------
*Buck_Nasty passes 1,800,000* ------- 
*El_Mayo passes 200,000* --
*KieX passes 19,000,000* ----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 100,000* -----
*dude12564 passes 10,000* --
*spout23 passes 950,000* -------
*aquinus passes 450,000* --
*ALMOSTunseen passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  

*and congrats to [TPU]Soup for earning your WCCG cruncher badge*!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

Lots and lots of stoners. This is what we like to see  Great job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Woot, great job tonight guys!  Newtekie and KieX, that's incredible--and Soup, congratulations on earning your WCG Signature Badge!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2012)

woah ...that is a lot of reeeally big milestones!


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 3,000,000* -------
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 200,000* --
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 4,500,000* -------
*ALMOSTunseen passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2012)

Awww yeah 
4.5 million today, and I'm on track to be back in the top-20 tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,500,000* -------
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 4,500,000* -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 2,500,000* -------
*newtekie1 passes 200,000* --
*spout23 passes 1,000,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 150,000* --
*aquinus passes 500,000* ----
*ALMOSTunseen passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and a Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to spout23!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow--these came out early tonight!

Great job guys--well done Spout23 on your first million, and mad props to Barbaric, VulkanBros, and everyone else!


----------



## KieX (Oct 24, 2012)

Great work stoners!

Congrats on the Million Spout23, I still think it's the most memorable one


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to all of tonights stoners


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to all stoners and a huge congrats to the million club Spout!!!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys are crunch'in HARDCORE!! and I love it!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 650,000* ----
*Norton01 passes 5,500,000* -------
*Daimus passes 3,500,000* -------
*ALMOSTunseen passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2012)

Great stones guys


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 1,900,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 250,000* --
*stanhemi passes 5,000,000* --------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 3,000,000* -------
*ALMOSTunseen passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats to all Stoners and here's to Stan's Legacy!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *stanhemi passes 5,000,000* --




I remember back when our captain CP brought all of us together in efforts to crunch for Stan. It is nice to see the name of stanhemi is still crunching on! Has anyone heard from him since then? 

Best wishes to Stan and his family-

source thread: here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 26, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I remember back when our captain CP brought all of us together in efforts to crunch for Stan. It is nice to see the name of stanhemi is still crunching on! *Has anyone heard from him since then? *
> 
> Best wishes to Stan and his family-
> 
> source thread: here



I sorry to tell you that Stan passed away. My apologies.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2744193&postcount=5640


----------



## da_vid (Oct 26, 2012)

He die of lung cancer he was 34 years old  I'm trying to keep is name alive he was a really good guy and my best friend


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I sorry to tell you that Stan passed away. My apologies.



My condolences go out to his family. Stan's story has always been a reminder of what crunching and folding is all about.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 9,500,000* ----------
*agent00skid passes 250,000* --
*ALMOSTunseen passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 1,900,000* ------- 
*MStenholm passes 10,000,000* ----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 150,000* --
*aquinus passes 550,000* ----
*ALMOSTunseen passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  

@ ALMOSTunseen- 100k and you badge on the next stone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice stones tonight.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 300,000* --
*kcremona passes 60,000* --
*spout23 passes 1,100,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 250,000* --
*ALMOSTunseen passes 100,000* -----






*and congrats to ALMOSTunseen for earning your WCG cruncher badge!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 29, 2012)

Super stones tonight


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*BowHunt3r passes 1,800,000*  



*Congrats to Today's Stoner!!!*


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulation KieX with being the third TPU cruncher reaching 20 M.


----------



## KieX (Oct 30, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation KieX with being the third TPU cruncher reaching 20 M.



Thanks buddy this was a big stone I wanted really badly since the day I crossed the 10M (which you did a couple days ago). 

Third one there, definitely not the last one in the team who'll reach it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2012)

KieX said:


> Thanks buddy this was a big stone I wanted really badly since the day I crossed the 10M (which you did a couple days ago).
> 
> Third one there,* definitely not the last one in the team who'll reach it*.



I sure ho*p*e this is the case!  I'd like to make twenty million at some point--we'll see if that will happen.  I'm optimistic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2012)

Wait ION!  "hoe", "20 million"?  That's expensive man!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*KieX passes 20,000,000* 
*Jstn7477 passes 5,000,000*  



*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow...twenty million!  Amazing job Dan!

And well done Justin, 5 million is impressive!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 550,000* ----
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 5,000,000* -------
*Daimus passes 4,000,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 20,000* --
*ALMOSTunseen passes 150,000* --
*animal007uk passes 10,000* --
*rcoon passes 2,000* --
*t_ski passes 50,000* --
*manofthem passes 9,000* --
*waternub passes 100* --

*Congrats to All of Today's Stoners!!! *--

A great mix of older and newer members today!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG, look at that. It's like the "Stone's Greatest Hits". Congrats boy's!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

totally great stones tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay!  Five million! 

It's great to see our new members already passing milestones--with t_ski already half-way to his WCG badge!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

YAY! Great stones guys!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yay!  Five million!
> 
> It's great to see our new members already passing milestones--with t_ski already half-way to his WCG badge!



Yep, I got it today, complete with stars


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yep, I got it today, complete with stars



Wow--five stars already!

These GPU WUs are pretty sweet aren't they?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2012)

Definitely quick - but I'm not even balanced out yet   Mad Shot says they'll load up a little higher after a few days.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 400,000,000* ---------
*Buck_Nasty passes 2,000,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 350,000* --
*BazookaJoe passes 1,300,000* -------
*f22a4bandit passes 1,100,000* -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 200,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 200* --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 3,500,000* -------
*aquinus passes 600,000* ----
*animal007uk passes 30,000* --
*rcoon passes 10,000* --
*t_ski passes 150,000* -----
*zakkwylde passes 25,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 3,000* --
*manofthem passes 60,000* --
*waternub passes 10,000* --

*Awesome list of Stoners Today!!! *----

*Congrats to t_ski for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!!! *--

*Congrats to All for helping Team WCG-TPU get to the 400 million Milestone!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow...four hundred million!   
Incredible job everyone--so many milestones makes me giddy inside!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 2, 2012)

Just look at all the stones I give!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Lots of stones - AMAZING!

Great job to everyone getting TPU to 400 million!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2012)

yotano211 passes 1,600,000
dude12564 passes 20,000
n3rdf1ght3r passes 7,000
KarL5275 passes 900,000
Norton01 passes 6,000,000
spout23 passes 1,200,000
Chevalr1c passes 25,000
animal007uk passes 40,000
t_ski passes 300,000
zakkwylde passes 30,000
HillbillyHardware passes 6,000
manofthem passes 100,000
waternub passes 25,000
NHKS passes 100
catnipkiller passes 4,000

  

And I have set my personal record PPD, according to Free-DC atleast.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> yotano211 passes 1,600,000
> dude12564 passes 20,000
> n3rdf1ght3r passes 7,000
> KarL5275 passes 900,000
> ...



Great job team! Lots of stones!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations---that's a very impressive boost!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *TechPowerUp! passes 400,000,000* ---------



Excellent work team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*

*Norton01 passes 6,000,000*  
*yotano211 passes 1,600,000* 
*spout23 passes 1,200,000* 
*KarL5275 passes 900,000* 
*t_ski passes 350,000* 
*manofthem passes 100,000*
*animal007uk passes 40,000* 
*zakkwylde passes 40,000* 
*waternub passes 30,000* 
*Chevalr1c passes 25,000* 
*dude12564 passes 20,000* 
*rcoon passes 20,000* 
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 9,000* 
*HillbillyHardware passes 8,000* 
*NHKS passes 200* 






*Congrats to manofthem for hitting the 100k mark and getting your badge* 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks and congrats to all!  And  to Norton!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Norton01 passes 6,000,000*
> *yotano211 passes 1,600,000*
> ...





Great job team! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Norton01 passes 6,000,000*
> *yotano211 passes 1,600,000*
> ...



LOL I posted that already, albeit with less smileys.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL I posted that already, albeit with less smileys.



but smileys make everyone smile


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> but smileys make everyone smile



Yes they do!


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow, thanks and congrats to all!  And  to Norton!!



Thanks and Congrats on getting your badge (with *5* stars )!!! 

Great Stones today everybody!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

We're seeing a ton more milestones, and that only means one thing--more great work done for the Grid!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

I am going to hit 30k Free-DC points soon.


----------



## gopal (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats alot of Stones i know.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am going to hit 30k Free-DC points soon.



Congratulations!


----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*dude12564 passes 25,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 10,000* --
*Chevalr1c passes 30,000* --
*animal007uk passes 50,000* --
*t_ski passes 600,000* ----
*zakkwylde passes 50,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 10,000* --
*manofthem passes 150,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 7,000* --
*TheProfessa passes 1,000* --
*om3n- passes 10,000* --

*Another great batch of Stones Today!!! *--


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

Good job team!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *dude12564 passes 25,000* --
> *n3rdf1ght3r passes 10,000* --
> *Chevalr1c passes 30,000* --
> ...



Good job team! Great stones today.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

It's awesome to see all of the new members drawn in by the competition passing milestones


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's awesome to see all of the new members drawn in by the competition passing milestones



I agree. So awesome!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I got the 3,000,000 point milestone today, if I'm reading the stats right. So I'm getting ready for someone to make the announcement tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I think I got the 3,000,000 point milestone today, if I'm reading the stats right. So I'm getting ready for someone to make the announcement tonight.
> 
> http://www.thcfinder.com/uploads/fi...ints-weed-cannabis-dispensaries-thcfinder.jpg



Congrats on that, you crazy wild stoner!  You guy have some crazy high numbers!


----------



## Bow (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I think I got the 3,000,000 point milestone today, if I'm reading the stats right. So I'm getting ready for someone to make the announcement tonight.
> 
> http://www.thcfinder.com/uploads/fi...ints-weed-cannabis-dispensaries-thcfinder.jpg



What is this?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What is this?



What is what? 

According to the secoundary link Norton posted in the PIE thread, I passed 3,000,000 points on the last update.

Here's the link he gave- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> What is what?
> 
> According to the secoundary link Norton posted in the PIE thread, I passed 3,000,000 points on the last update.
> 
> Here's the link he gave- http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175



I think the reference is to your choice of pic....

Here's a 2nd version 



Spoiler: stones


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> I think the reference is to your choice of pic....



It's just a pic I got from a google search. No, that's not really me.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> What is what?
> 
> According to the secoundary link Norton posted in the PIE thread, I passed 3,000,000 points on the last update.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!  


BarbaricSoul said:


> It's just a pic I got from a google search. No, that's not really me.


Not you _what?_


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Not you _what?_




 Huh?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Huh?



How did your picture have anything to do with milestones?  What is it a picture _of?_


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How did your picture have anything to do with milestones?  What is it a picture _of?_



its a pic of pot heads rolling a mega fatty. (stoners, and he is getting a milestone tonight)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How did your picture have anything to do with milestones?  What is it a picture _of?_



Really? It's a pic of two guys rolling very big joints. Big Joints= Big Stoners. No different then the pics of Cheech and Chong in this thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 4, 2012)

He's a Landscaper and cuts alot of "Grass". I personally like the 1st pic.





BarbaricSoul said:


> Really? It's a pic of two guys rolling very big joints.



I believe at that size, they are referred to as "hog legg's"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy batman "stoners list" was awesome last night.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy batman "stoners list" was awesome last night.



Last couple of nights have been insanely awesome. 

Great job to all the recent stoners.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 3,000,000* -------
*dude12564 passes 30,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 40,000* --
*agent00skid passes 300,000* --
*aquinus passes 650,000* ----
*rcoon passes 25,000* --
*t_ski passes 800,000* -----
*HillbillyHardware passes 20,000* --
*manofthem passes 300,000* --
*waternub passes 50,000* --
*NHKS passes 1,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 20,000* --
*om3n- passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> *(Most of our) Milestones Today**
> *partial list due to FreeDC issues- any missed Stoners will be listed on tomorrow's post
> *n3rdf1ght3r passes 30,000* --
> *agent00skid passes 300,000* --
> ...



Great job to today's stoners! Well done everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

A great job indeed, T's on his way for a cool million and will be there in no time! 
Good to see all making nice progress


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

DCStats came back online, so here's today's milestones!

BarbaricSoul passes 3,000,000
dude12564 passes 30,000 
n3rdf1ght3r passes 40,000 
agent00skid passes 300,000 
aquinus passes 650,000 
rcoon passes 25,000 
t_ski passes 800,000 
HillbillyHardware passes 20,000 
manofthem passes 300,000 
waternub passes 50,000 
NHKS passes 1,000 
catnipkiller passes 20,000 
om3n- passes 25,000 

AMAZING JOB EVERYONE!!!

EDIT: Sorry Norton - had to to do it now - so many stones!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> DCStats came back online, so here's today's milestones!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Norton - had to to do it now - so many stones!



No worries- consider the 1st one a draft- fixing my post(s) now


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Woot woot, amazing job!  T_ski is going to be at 1 million already tomorrow at this rate!   (and manofthem and Aquinus aren't far behind!)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

Wihoo, i'm over 300,000!  Time to celebrate, bring me my SweatTarts!  (mmm love the blues)


----------



## HammerON (Nov 5, 2012)

T_ski will be by far the fastest to a million that I have seen since joining the team in '09
Excellent job stoners!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

Takes three times more to go and read the stones list every night now.  

Great job guys and SUPERB JOB T_SKI!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

WOOT! Past 1 million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

t_ski said:


> WOOT! Past 1 million


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> WOOT! Past 1 million



That has to be the fastest time to one million I've ever seen! 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*_Antares_ passes 4,000,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 400,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 70,000* --
*Doc41 passes 300,000* --
*ALMOSTunseen passes 200,000* --
*animal007uk passes 60,000* -- 
*t_ski passes 1,000,000* --------
*zakkwylde passes 70,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 30,000* --
*manofthem passes 450,000* --
*waternub passes 70,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 30,000* --
*om3n- passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --

*and a welcome to the Millionaire's Club to t_ski!!! *---


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *_Antares_ passes 4,000,000* -------
> *El_Mayo passes 400,000* --
> *n3rdf1ght3r passes 70,000* --
> ...




Great job to *all* our crunchers today! Well done t_ski getting to 1,000,000!!!


The list gets better and better each day - well done team TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

T_ski hit a million and so many of our other "new recruits" are nearing in on their WCG Cruncher Badge!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

It really is getting better and better every day, like Winn Dixie .  Another shout out to T, and all the others that are almost at 100k!!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool, i'm on a list  Grats to the others too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

congrats to all of tonights stoners!  

Welcome to the millionaires club t_ski


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 6, 2012)

Milestones today (so far)!

Sadasius passes 2,500,000
[TPU]Soup passes 250,000
dude12564 passes 40,000 
n3rdf1ght3r passes 80,000 
m8m!s passes 200,000
animal007uk passes 70,000 
t_ski passes 1,200,000
HillbillyHardware passes 40,000 
manofthem passes 550,000 
waternub passes 90,000 
NHKS passes 2,000 
om3n- passes 50,000 

Well done everyone!

EDIT: We have a few guys ready to get their badges soon!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm anxious to see what kind of numbers today brings


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 6, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> milestones today (so far)!
> 
> sadasius passes 2,500,000
> [tpu]soup passes 250,000
> ...



good job everybody!!!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there somewhere your getting these numbers I could use to check. I look at my WCG stats and they're different.

Help Conquer Cancer 	347,071 	1,556 	0:026:19:22:39

Avg. Run Time Per Calendar Day (y:d:h:m:s) 	0:007:13:31:03
  	Avg. Run Time Per Result (y:d:h:m:s) 	0:000:00:27:46
  	Avg. Points Per Hour of Run Time 	492.34
  	Avg. Points Per Calendar Day 	89,369.00
  	Avg. Points Per Result 	227.84
  	Avg. Results Per Calendar Day 	392.25

I can't seem to find anything that is even close to the numbers you guys are posting. Would be interesting to have a better grasp.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Is there somewhere your getting these numbers I could use to check. I look at my WCG stats and they're different.
> 
> Help Conquer Cancer 	347,071 	1,556 	0:026:19:22:39
> 
> ...



BOINCStats or Free-DC


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks Ion. That seems a little better =)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Awesome. Thanks Ion. That seems a little better =)



Excellent!  I prefer BOINCStats, but many others prefer Free-DC.  Just use whichever you find more informative (or both )


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll probably end up using BAM. I'm a little more familiar with it from my SETI days.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't get on BOINCStats at work (blocked lol).  I just wish Free-DC updated hourly!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 6, 2012)

I could probably get a proxy setup for you on one of my servers if you need t_ski. Or if your lucky enough they have a Juniper setup you can use th network connect to bypass filtering.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2012)

I can probably pick it up on my phone, just not my office PC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

We are about to need a new page just to post single day milestones


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are about to need a new page just to post single day milestones



Ain't it great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Ain't it great!



Not complaining


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Sadasius passes 2,500,000* -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 250,000* --
*dude12564 passes 40,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 90,000* --
*spout23 passes 1,300,000* ------
m8m!s passes 200,000 --
*animal007uk passes 100,000* -----
*t_ski passes 1,300,000* ------
*zakkwylde passes 90,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 50,000* --
*manofthem passes 650,000* ----
*waternub passes 100,000* -----
*NHKS passes 2,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 40,000* --
*om3n- passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and to animal007uk and waternub for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badges! *--


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

Alright awesome, 2 new badge holders, Congrats!!  and 
Very great work to everyone!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Sadasius passes 2,500,000* -------
> *[TPU]Soup passes 250,000* --
> *dude12564 passes 40,000* --
> ...



Lots of stones today - great job everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

These are old now - I just saw they updated them again!



> Milestones Today
> 
> Sadasius passes 2,500,000
> [TPU]Soup passes 250,000
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow--the new guys are doing great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--the new guys are doing great!



Indeed!  Really have a great group here at TPU, super proud to be part of it, you have no idea.  Can't describe it with words.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Just passed 100k submitted WUs


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just passed 100k submitted WUs
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/100k_WU.png



Great job Ion! Amazingly well done!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*partial list- FreeDC is having issues... 
*anthony whittle passes 1,400,000* -------
*A novice1 passes 16,000,000* ----------
*MStenholm passes 11,000,000* ----------
*Xenturion passes 1,200,000* -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 100,000* -----
*Daimus passes 4,500,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 40,000* --
*aquinus passes 700,000* -----
*animal007uk passes 150,000* --
*rcoon passes 30,000* --
*t_ski passes 1,500,000* -------
*zakkwylde passes 100,000* -----
*HillbillyHardware passes 70,000* --
*manofthem passes 800,000* -----
*NHKS passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--

*and to n3rdf1ght3r and zakkwylde for earning their WCG-TPU cruncher badges! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just passed 100k submitted WUs
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/100k_WU.png



That's mighty sexy!  It's going to be a fight now for pie  <-- those are boxing gloves, not beer mugs lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Great job Ion! Amazingly well done!





manofthem said:


> That's mighty sexy!  It's going to be a fight now for pie  <-- those are boxing gloves, not beer mugs lol



Thanks guys! 

The GPU WUs have unbalanced things a bit--but I'm still very happy


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just passed 100k submitted WUs
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/100k_WU.png



Come to the dark side - we have pie


----------



## om3n- (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Come to the dark side - we have pie



Don't forget cookies as well.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> Placeholder for today's post- FreeDC is running late tonight :shadedshu
> 
> Will update when FreeDC completes their final daily update....



*Milestones Today*

anthony whittle passes 1,400,000
A novice1 passes 16,000,000
MStenholm passes 11,000,000
Xenturion passes 1,200,000
n3rdf1ght3r passes 100,000
Daimus passes 4,500,000
Chevalr1c passes 40,000
aquinus passes 700,000
animal007uk passes 150,000
rcoon passes 30,000
t_ski passes 1,500,000
zakkwylde passes 100,000
HillbillyHardware passes 70,000
manofthem passes 800,000
NHKS passes 3,000

Let's help you with that


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2012)

Updated today's stones post with what was available at FreeDC tonight :shadedshu
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2770473&postcount=6298
Any other stoners for today will carry over to tomorrow.....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, what a great night for stoners!!!!  That's awesome!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm down to three stones a day


----------



## om3n- (Nov 8, 2012)

Power failure in town hurt me today. Why on a work day lol. Should be full bore again before long.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm down to three stones a day



Oh, what a hard life it is 

I'm doing well if I get a stone a week at this point...


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 







*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Lots of good stoners today!  to everybody


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally hit another stone 

Geez, they sure get hard to reach as you get higher on points 

Great job to all of tonights stoners


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finally hit another stone
> 
> Geez, they sure get hard to reach as you get higher on points
> 
> Great job to all of tonights stoners



Congrats on 5.5million


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 9, 2012)

Big thanks for all you do Norton.


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Big thanks for all you do Norton.



Just doing my best to help out (I like to help ).... just make sure you wipe your feet on the mat before you come in when you stop by to visit.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Norton, I really appreciate all the work you're putting in to this 

Congrats CP--we both got 5.5 million on the same day!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, I really appreciate all the work you're putting in to this
> 
> Congrats CP--we both got 5.5 million on the same day!



Congrats both of you!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats everyone!

Great job on 5.5 million to CP and Ion!


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 






*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---

*A welcome to the Millionaire's club to manofthem!* --

*and congrats to HillbillyHardware and Om3n- for earning their WCG-TPU cruncher badges!!!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

Well done all--congrats to om3n- and HillbillyHardware! 

And great job t_ski on hitting two million already!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks boys, it's a pleasure in the ranks of the millionaires lol. 

Unfortunately, I think my ssd just died in me: PC restarted and will not boot any longer from ssd, though seen in bios  (no worries, it was my old crap one hehe)  Anyway, I'm going to check Windows 8 again; hopefully that'll work


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks boys, it's a pleasure in the ranks of the millionaires lol.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my ssd just died in me: PC restarted and will not boot any longer from ssd, though seen in bios  (no worries, it was my old crap one hehe)  Anyway, I'm going to check Windows 8 again; hopefully that'll work



Oh no, sorry to hear about your SSD!  Best of luck getting it repaired/replaced!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about your SSD!  Best of luck getting it repaired/replaced!



Thanks man.  It was my old ssd (terrible ssdlife when I checked it last) that I reinstalled Win7 on to get the multi WUs better, but now I'm back on my Win8 ssd (samsung 830, should last ).  I'm back up and running but not in the same capacity, which makes me sad


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks man.  It was my old ssd (terrible ssdlife when I checked it last) that I reinstalled Win7 on to get the multi WUs better, but now I'm back on my Win8 ssd (samsung 830, should last ).  I'm back up and running but not in the same capacity, which makes me sad



Looks like we'll need to find a solution for Windows 8/multi-gpu wu's or another Windows 7 drive for you...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like we'll need to find a solution for Windows 8/multi-gpu wu's or another Windows 7 drive for you...



It would be great to get a working solution to get multi WUs on the win8.  I just tried again, and boom driver crashes!  I suppose I could try 12.11beta6 driver, but I'm not sure if it's driver related or the program itself 
I'll be looking around for a replacement, something should come up.  I think I have an old 500gb hdd somewhere; I'll look for it and toss it in


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It would be great to get a working solution to get multi WUs on the win8.  I just tried again, and boom driver crashes!  I suppose I could try 12.11beta6 driver, but I'm not sure if it's driver related or the program itself
> I'll be looking around for a replacement, something should come up.  I think I have an old 500gb hdd somewhere; I'll look for it and toss it in



T found me a couple of 80GB 7,200 rpm WD drives for cheap and both have been working great for the last couple of months (knocks woods) 

plenty enough to get Windows, a few utilities, and the WCG cache on them...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, .  I actually just found my old 500gb, so i'll be trying that out tonight, if I have the time.  It's all just frustrating that I can't do it on Win8, agh!  It'll be sad going from an ssd back to an hdd as a boot drive 

T is the man too when it comes to selling and trading.  I recently got some stuff from him not too long ago, and everything has worked out very well!

I wanted to try the 12.11b6 driver, but it seems that when I canceled my old stuff, I hit the quota and can't do anything now (I guess til tomorrow)
Edit: Able to try the beta6 and still crash


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> T is the man too when it comes to selling and trading.  I recently got some stuff from him not too loud ago, and everything has worked out very well!



Yep, I've hooked Norton up with a few drives for crunching, too 

Doh he said that already


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm back up and running! 
I forgot how slow (and bloody loud) it is running off an hdd as an OS and program drive, UGH!    Let's see how this one lasts, hopefully better than my old ssd.
It seems I just can't have a day where everything goes smoothly :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 







*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---

*and Congrats to the 54thvoid for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

That's pretty impressive!  Congrats to the54thvoid on passing 100,000 and earning the badge, whenever it is they come back


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great job everyone! Congrats to the54thvoid on getting his badge!


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 






*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great job to all our stoners today!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

A bit of a personal milestone; I've finally regained the global position that I was at before I had to take a break from WCG


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> * Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
> with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out
> ...



Good job guys!  We have some nice stoners for sure: t_ski and BuckNasty are tied  and I hit 1.5M  Wihoo!!  
and good job [Ion]!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 12, 2012)

Great job to all the stoners and all the other crunchers, keep up the good work !


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Good job guys!  We have some nice stoners for sure: t_ski and BuckNasty are tied  and I hit 1.5M  Wihoo!!
> and good job [Ion]!



Thanks! 

At my current rate, I should be in the top-1000 within about three weeks (probably a bit more since I'll have to shut stuff down over Thanksgiving break)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope to see today's stoners listed soon....... 
(We know you can do it Norton )


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 






*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---

*And Congrats to catnipkiller for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2012)

Almost to my ruby badge


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Almost to my ruby badge



Wow--well done indeed!

Feel free to show off whatever you have here


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Norton, swell job. Congrats to all and especially catnipkiller on your badge!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job to all our stoners!

And congrats to catnipkiller on your badge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Almost to my ruby badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


>



Stunning work heh?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stunning work heh?



That was my 3000th post milestone!!! 


...AND t_ski is a stunning cruncher!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> That was my 3000th post milestone!!!
> 
> 
> ...AND t_ski is a stunning cruncher!



congrats brotha


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2012)

600k


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats AiG! 

I am beyound 60k BOINC points now (63239.41 according to the client). Good.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats AlienIsGOD and Chevalric!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 600k
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/Capture075.png



Indeed--well done my friend!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
* Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out 







*Congrats to All Today's Stoners!!*! ---


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> * Note this is a hybrid post (FreeDC is OOS)- manually pulled from:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175
> with a little bit of quick math. There may be some I missed or repeated.... please bear with me for a bit until I get this figured out
> ...



Wihoo!!! I didn't make it today but congrats to all the stoners


----------



## NHKS (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations stoners!.. good to see your well deserved badges back too!

A recap(if I may, Norton) when Free-DC was down in case some of you might have missed the mention



Spoiler: Milestoners' List (during free-DC downtime)





cheesy999	|	50,000
[TPU]Soup	|	300,000
A novice1	|	16,000,000
AlienIsGOD	|	600,000
ALMOSTunseen	|	250,000
anthony whittle	|	1,400,000
Aperture_Science_Innovators	|	5,500,000
aquinus	|	800,000
Avarice302	|	200,000
Buck_Nasty	|	2,500,000
catnipkiller	|	100,000
Chevalr1c	|	60,000
Chicken Patty	|	5,500,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp	|	700,000
Daimus	|	4,500,000
Doc41	|	350,000
Garage-1217	|	10,000
gopalprasad	|	6,000
hat_tpu	|	2,500,000
HillbillyHardware	|	350,000
Jstn7477	|	5,500,000
marlow.durbin	|	200,000
mjkmike	|	13,000,000
MRCLTPU	|	1,200,000
MStenholm	|	11,000,000
n3rdf1ght3r	|	200,000
NHKS	|	6,000
Norton01	|	6,500,000
Pembo	|	1,300,000
rcoon	|	30,000
spout23	|	1,400,000
t_ski	|	3,000,000
ThE_MaD_ShOT	|	4,000,000
the54thvoid	|	150,000
TheProfessa	|	30,000
Xenturion	|	1,200,000
yotano211	|	1,700,000
zakkwylde	|	150,000



Did any of you notice this under Opportunities table in Free-DC?


Rank|Team|Score|Average|Daily Gain|
*Days to Overtake*

21|Canada|444,830,852|1,122,962|2,232,164|
*9.28*


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo!!! I didn't make it today but congrats to all the stoners



That's OK- you're welcome to join me today.... hit my 7 mil stone about an hour ago  



NHKS said:


> Congratulations stoners!.. good to see your well deserved badges back too!
> 
> A recap(if I may, Norton) when Free-DC was down in case some of you might have missed the mention
> 
> ...



Thanks for that update- my apologies if I missed anyone's stone during the FreeDC's outage.... doesn't mean I don't like you- or does it??? - - (j/k)

We have a few Opportunities coming up if we can maintain a healthly pace- Top 20 by the end of the year iirc


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow--so many great milestones!  

I think I should hit 6 million either tonight or very early tomorrow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2012)

Should hit 3 Mil by tomorrow. Its been slow go for me lately :/


----------



## om3n- (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't be hating on the Canadian team. We're all over here crunching ;D


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Don't be hating on the Canadian team. We're all over here crunching ;D



No hate for Canadians 

We have a bunch of great Canadian members here--and I don't want to discount any of their contributions.  Whether you're American, Albanian, Canadian, Egyptian, or Korean, you're welcome here


----------



## om3n- (Nov 14, 2012)

Couldn't resist the urge to be a smart ass seeing were about to overtake the team lol


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I'm down to three stones a day



Check that - I got nine yesterday  

(According to FreeDC now that it's back up and running.  Of course, it also says I did 1,891,004 points yesterday...)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Just hit six million!


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just hit six million!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/6mil.png



Congrats


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just hit six million!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/6mil.png



Awesome, a model for us all!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like I am about to hit 3 million in the next day or two.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 3,500,000* ------- 
*El_Mayo passes 500,000* ----
*HammerON passes 10,000,000* ----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 6,000,000* -------
*dude12564 passes 70,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 250,000* --
*Norton01 passes 7,000,000* -------
*Daimus passes 5,000,000 *-------
*animal007uk passes 700,000* ----
*t_ski passes 3,500,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 400,000* --
*manofthem passes 2,000,000* -------
*waternub passes 250,000* --
*om3n- passes 200,000* --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow--ten million for the Big H, 7 million for Norton, and 5 million for Daimus! 

t_ski, 3.5 million by now is incredible--as-is your 2 million manofthem! 

It's a pleasure to crunch with all of you


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2012)

Lots of awesome stoners tonight!!!!  Congrats to all!
Special recognition to HammerOn, Norton, [Ion], t_ski, christthegreat, Daimus


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> No hate for Canadians
> 
> We have a bunch of great Canadian members here--and I don't want to discount any of their contributions.  Whether you're American, Albanian, Canadian, Egyptian, or Korean, you're welcome here



Yay!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe I should be back up to speed by tomorrow. Lets see how this new setup works.


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*NastyHabits passes 500,000* ----
*Jstn7477 passes 6,000,000* -------
*brandonwh64 passes 3,000,000* -------
*Uber_dude passes 1,500,000* ------
*Munkhtur passes 4,000,000* -------
*Xenturion passes 1,300,000* ------
*[TPU]Soup passes 350,000* --
*agent00skid passes 350,000* --
*Chevalr1c passes 70,000* --
*aquinus passes 850,000* ----
*waternub passes 300,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 150,000* --
*the54thvoid passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow!  

Amazing job all--that's so many incredible stones that I just don't know what to do!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2012)

A great night for stoners!  Good job fellas!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *NastyHabits passes 500,000* ----
> *Jstn7477 passes 6,000,000* -------
> *brandonwh64 passes 3,000,000* -------
> ...



HOLY MOLY!!! Great job stoners, kick ass night!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome job Stoners!!!!!!

 just checked, and I am about an hour from hitting the 3 mil stone. 

Looks like it will show up tomorrow as a milestone.......providing Free-DC doesn't go down that is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome job Stoners!!!!!!
> 
> just checked, and I am about an hour from hitting the 3 mil stone.
> 
> Looks like it will show up tomorrow as a milestone.......providing Free-DC doesn't go down that is.



Keep up the great work dude


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep up the great work dude



Thanks Cap'n!!!!

Yep, shows me at the 3 mill milestone.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Cap'n!!!!
> 
> Yep, shows me at the 3 mill milestone.



Congratulations!  I hit 3m this past summer and it was marvelous


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a nice big stone coming for you guys


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 250,000* --
*bogmali passes 12,000,000* ----------
*stinger608 passes 3,000,000* -------
*MStenholm passes 12,000,000* ----------
*KarL5275 passes 950,000* -----
*spout23 passes 1,500,000* -------
*t_ski passes 4,000,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 450,000* --
*manofthem passes 2,500,000* -------
*om3n- passes 250,000* --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -

*Twin 12 million Stones for Bogmali and MStenholm- Sweet!*


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *bogmali passes 12,000,000* ----------
> *MStenholm passes 12,000,000* ----------
> 
> ...



Dang, those are even bigger stones!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow--two guys passing twelve million on the same day is incredible!  Keep up the great work!

(And well done for you too t_ski, that's an amazing job you're doing!)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful day for stones.  Those are some crazy high numbers!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Ryo129@gmail.com passes 250,000* --
> *bogmali passes 12,000,000* ----------
> *stinger608 passes 3,000,000* -------
> ...



Marvelous work stoners, keep up the great work and the dedication!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

*WW*!!! every milestone today was huuuuuuuuuge! 

Damn guys, I am sooo fired up for crunching again! I never did stop entirely, but haven't really been on the forums or paying any attention to my pc hobby this past year. Great to be active on TPU again and crunching hard with my team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *WW*!!! every milestone today was huuuuuuuuuge!
> 
> Damn guys, I am sooo fired up for crunching again! I never did stop entirely, but haven't really been on the forums or paying any attention to my pc hobby this past year. Great to be active on TPU again and crunching hard with my team.



...and we are beyond glad to have you back buddy.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *WW*!!! every milestone today was huuuuuuuuuge!
> 
> Damn guys, I am sooo fired up for crunching again! I never did stop entirely, but haven't really been on the forums or paying any attention to my pc hobby this past year. Great to be active on TPU again and crunching hard with my team.





Chicken Patty said:


> ...and we are beyond glad to have you back buddy.



Very true!!! Glad to see you active again Snapshot!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,800,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 550,000* ----
*BarbaricSoul passes 3,500,000* -------
*dude12564 passes 80,000* --
*aquinus passes 900,000* -----
*ALMOSTunseen passes 300,000* --
*NHKS passes 7,000* --
*om3n- passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow--these are early tonight! 

Great job all!  

Dude125564, you're so close to your WCG Cruncher badge!  And Aquinus, you're nearing in on that first million!


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## dude12564 (Nov 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--these are early tonight!
> 
> Great job all!
> 
> *Dude12564*, you're so close to your WCG Cruncher badge!  And Aquinus, you're nearing in on that first million!



Going to push for that - hopefully by Monday!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

This actually happened yesterday--but our Team just passed 3 billion points!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

Good job to all: great stones and a great team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *yotano211 passes 1,800,000* -------
> *El_Mayo passes 550,000* ----
> *BarbaricSoul passes 3,500,000* -------
> ...




Congrats to last nights stoners 



[Ion] said:


> This actually happened yesterday--but our Team just passed 3 billion points!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/3billion.png


CONGRATS TEAM ON SUCH AMAZING MILESTONE.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> aquinus passes 900,000


1 million is right around the corner.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ian Comings passes 4,000* --
*Doc41 passes 400,000* --
*t_ski passes 4,500,000* -------
*zakkwylde passes 200,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 500,000* ----
*manofthem passes 3,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow--this is amazing!  Great work all, and thank you for your contributions to the cause!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Wihoo, passed 3million!  Nice job T and everyone!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, passed 3million!  Nice job T and everyone!!!



You guys are doing great!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> You guys are doing great!



Thanks Norton!  I gotta say though, I lucked out with the AMD cards being good at crunching the HCCs.  Otherwise, i'd be awfully low


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 650,000* -----
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 5,000,000* -------
*Ian Comings passes 5,000* --
*A31Chris passes 30,000* --
*dude12564 passes 90,000* --
*Chevalr1c passes 80,000* --
*NHKS passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, we have young and old stoners today, awesome.


----------



## Bow (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 6,500,000* -------
*Uber_dude passes 1,600,000* ------
*Xenturion passes 1,400,000* ------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 4,500,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 7,500,000* -------
*t_ski passes 5,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2012)

Those are some kick ass milestones boy's! Way to Crunch!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great stones everyone! Amazing job!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

Man, today's the day to commemorate the amazing high rollin's stoners!!!  Very awesome!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats to tonights stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome 
With 6.5 million BOINC now, I should be hitting 50 million WCG soon


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Another personal milestone for me- I broke through the WCG *Top 1000 *in total points!!! --


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Another personal milestone for me- I broke through the WCG *Top 1000 *in total points!!! --



Awesome man - that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Another personal milestone for me- I broke through the WCG *Top 1000 *in total points!!! --



Wow congrats! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Another personal milestone for me- I broke through the WCG *Top 1000 *in total points!!! --



That's sweet!  Congratulations! 

I'm not too far behind--1179 right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Another personal milestone for me- I broke through the WCG *Top 1000 *in total points!!! --





[Ion] said:


> That's sweet!  Congratulations!
> 
> I'm not too far behind--1179 right now



Keep up the great work fellas


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Ian Comings passes 6,000* --
*[TPU]Soup passes 400,000* --
*dude12564 passes 100,000* -------
*spout23 passes 1,600,000* -------
*ALMOSTunseen passes 350,000* --
*NHKS passes 9,000* --
*om3n- passes 350,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*and to dude12564 for earning your WCG TPU cruncher badge! *-


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Good job and congrats!


----------



## Bow (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## dude12564 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yay!  Great job to all our stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Great job guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

35 years of runtime and 125,000 WUs


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 20,000* --
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 750,000* -----
*t77snapshot passes 450,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 6,500,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 250,000* --
*aquinus passes 950,000* -----
*waternub passes 350,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

Lots of good stoners today, congrats


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 450,000* --
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *



Yeeeahhhh!!!! *Thanksgiving Milestone*!

Congrats to everyone else on their amazing stones today!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 23, 2012)

For now, the quick reaching of milestones is over for me. Most points were generated by my HD 6670.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great job guys 
Them SETI team is a tough one boss, gonna restart the GPU WU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah I don't think anybody expected us to lead about 80% of the competition.  That was just remarkable.  ...and with GPU WU's they would not have passed us.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 17,000,000* ----------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,400,000* -------
*Daimus passes 5,500,000* -------
*Chevalr1c passes 90,000* --
*aquinus passes 1,000,000* --------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*  

*and a welcome to the Millionaire's Club to aquinus*!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## Bow (Nov 24, 2012)

Kickin ass!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Tonight is a night for sexy stoners, some amazing numbers there!  
 to novice1 and aquinus for some awesome milestones!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the million club aquinus!!!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2012)

Woo! Time to start on Million #2.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MStenholm passes 13,000,000* ----------
*HillbillyHardware passes 550,000* -----
*manofthem passes 3,500,000* -------
*NHKS passes 10,000* --
*Pehla passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Woot--good job all!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2012)

Woot woot, lol   
Awesome work MStenholm!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2012)

Great job guys


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats on the 13 mill MStenholm.
Looks like you will take my top 5 spot soon.

great stones all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes great stones guys.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 600,000* ----
*t_ski passes 5,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 26, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *El_Mayo passes 600,000* ----
> *t_ski passes 5,500,000* -------
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *



Congratulations to both of today's stoners! Well done!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

Good job you 2, congrats!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2012)

Least amount of stones we've had in one night for a while!  Anyhow, great job stoners, keep up the amazing work


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*carlramsey passes 850,000* -----
*Radical_Edward passes 2,500,000* -------
*animal007uk passes 750,000* -----
*t_ski passes 6,000,000* --------
*catnipkiller passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Dang t_ski, did you have a 500k pt day?  That's awesome!!!!
Good work to all and congrats!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Dang t_ski, did you have a 500k pt day?  That's awesome!!!!
> Good work to all and congrats!!!



lol No, not quite.  I passed 550K early yesterday, then barely made it passed 600K tonight.  I did end up with a 300K day though


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> lol No, not quite.  I passed 550K early yesterday, then barely made it passed 600K tonight.  I did end up with a 300K day though



Still...... it looks super awesome!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2012)

The funny part is, I'm still rolling in points from rigs that have been shut off since last Thursday.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The funny part is, I'm still rolling in points from rigs that have been shut off since last Thursday.



Dat validation time.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

Once Free-DC is updated, I will get a 100k milestone! 
BOINC is already past it with 275.27 points.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Once Free-DC is updated, I will get a 100k milestone!
> BOINC is already past it with 275.27 points.



Shweet!  You're crunching it good!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Once Free-DC is updated, I will get a 100k milestone!
> BOINC is already past it with 275.27 points.



Congratulations on your milestone!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Radical_Edward passes 2,500,000* ---




Congrats on the huuuuuuge stone my friend!


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,500,000* -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 450,000* --
*spout23 passes 1,700,000* ------
*Chevalr1c passes 100,000* -----
*manofthem passes 4,000,000* -------
*om3n- passes 400,000* --
*Pehla passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --

*and to Chevalr1c in earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2012)

A mighty big congrats to Chevalr1c for his fine cruncher badge, a badge which I just realized this evening is actually a link, silly me   Feels good to finally pass the big 4!


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

Great job stoners :d


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 28, 2012)

Indeed, I get a badge to show off when posting. I didn't realise that until now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Indeed, I get a badge to show off when posting. I didn't realise that until now.



Niiiiice!


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 650,000* ----
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 7,000,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 8,000,000* -------
*agent00skid passes 400,000* --
*t_ski passes 6,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Bow (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2012)

Great stones guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Yay, seven million 

Congrats all--particularly Norton and t_ski!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, today is a day of the pros!  Those are some eddy stones you guys passed tonight, so you deserve a lot of   and a lot of   and definitely some  




[Ion] said:


> Yay, seven million
> 
> Congrats all--particularly Norton and t_ski *and myself*!


You forgot to include yourself [Ion] lol!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job on the marvelous stones fellas


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 2,000,000* -------
*Azma666 passes 2,500,000* -------
*Uber_dude passes 1,700,000* -------
*animal007uk passes 800,000* -----
*manofthem passes 4,500,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 250,000* --
*om3n- passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats stoners


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

Good job to eveyrone!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations guys--those are some amazing milestones!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2012)

I missed another stone by 1414 points


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I missed another stone by 1414 points



Well, then you should sail through it very nicely tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome job stoners


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*MStenholm passes 14,000,000* ----------
*f22a4bandit passes 1,200,000* -------
*KarL5275 passes 1,000,000* --------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 5,000,000* -------
*animal007uk passes 850,000* -----
*t_ski passes 7,000,000* -------
*om3n- passes 500,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*and a welcome to the Millionaire's Club to KarL5275 *-


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## om3n- (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *MStenholm passes 14,000,000* ----------
> *f22a4bandit passes 1,200,000* -------
> *KarL5275 passes 1,000,000* --------
> ...




Kinda curious if this was an older post? On BAM etc it shows me roughly 655,576

Then I notice my sig saying 503k.... wierd..
Then i note it's total, disregard my lapse in intelligence please lol


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Woot, great job everyone!  MStenholm & t_ski in particular--but very solid work everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

A lot of good stoners today, lots of high marks!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it's _very_ close, but BOINCStats and Free-DC are both showing me in the top-1000 in the world now


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow congrats [Ion]! You're a fine example for us all so keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Wow congrats [Ion]! You're a fine example for us all so keep it up!



Thanks! 

With all of those GPUs you'll be in the top-1000 too in no time


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> *and a welcome to the Millionaire's Club to KarL5275 *-



Indeed, welcome to the Millionaire's club


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Indeed, welcome to the Millionaire's club



Missed that yesterday. Welcome Karl!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 800,000* -----
*El_Mayo passes 700,000* -----
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 7,500,000* -------
*Daimus passes 6,000,000* -------
*spout23 passes 1,800,000* -------
*aquinus passes 1,100,000* -------
*animal007uk passes 900,000* -----
*t_ski passes 7,500,000* -------
*manofthem passes 5,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2012)

Some great stones tonight


----------



## Bow (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2012)

Almost to 1 mil!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, some terrific stoners there!  Congrats and well done


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 700,000* -----
*Jstn7477 passes 7,000,000* -------
*mjkmike passes 14,000,000* ----------
*BowHunt3r passes 1,900,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 300,000* --
*om3n- passes 550,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *AlienIsGOD passes 700,000* -----
> *Jstn7477 passes 7,000,000* -------
> *mjkmike passes 14,000,000* ----------
> ...



Congrats to all the stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

Another batch of amazing stoners!  mjkmike is really making the ladies sweat!  Good job all!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome milestones!!!

Congrats to Mike for the huge 14 million milestone!!!!

Congrats to Jstn for an awesome 7 million milestone!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 3, 2012)

Great stones guys


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 3, 2012)

Amazing job guys


----------



## Karl5275 (Dec 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> and a welcome to the Millionaire's Club to KarL5275-





KieX said:


> Indeed, welcome to the Millionaire's club





manofthem said:


> Missed that yesterday. Welcome Karl!



Thanks everbody! Only took 11 months to get there.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2012)

-KarL- said:


> Thanks everbody! Only took 11 months to get there.



That's nothing to be ashamed of--it took me just under 11 months to hit my first million


----------



## Bow (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 18,000,000* ----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 500,000* -----
*Doc41 passes 450,000* --
*m8m!s passes 300,000* --
*manofthem passes 5,500,000* -------
*om3n- passes 600,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats to all!  Holy somokes, especially A novice!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 8,000,000* -------
*Uber_dude passes 1,800,000* -------
*Xenturion passes 1,500,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 8,500,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweet, another million points 

Well done Norton--you're doing an awesome job with this too


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2012)

right on


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats stoners!  [Ion] and Norton are setting some great examples, awesome job


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*El_Mayo passes 750,000* -----
*dhoshaw passes 4,500,000* -------
*KieX passes 25,000,000* -----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 300,000* --
*Daimus passes 6,500,000* -------
*spout23 passes 1,900,000* -------
*t_ski passes 8,000,000* -------
*om3n- passes 650,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*and to KieX for that awesome 25 million stone! *---


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2012)

Another day of some amazing stones
Congrats all


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

Those are some huge stones tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Those are some huge stones tonight!



Wow-wee!!!  Those are some amazing stoners tonight!!!!!  t_ski, you got it right on the money  
  

   to KieX, awe-inspiring


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 3,500,000* -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 4,000,000* -------
*MStenholm passes 15,000,000* -----------
*manofthem passes 6,000,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 350,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* 

*Awesome 15 million stone for MStenholm!* --


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!  I'm happy to be a stoner this fine evening, and big  to MStenholm!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job all--particularly MStenholm and manofthem!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job stoners


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Congratulations stoners


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 8,500,000* -------
*AthlonX2 passes 20,000* --
*t_ski passes 8,500,000* -------
*om3n- passes 700,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats to tonight stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats t_ski--it's cool to hit the same milestone on the same day 

We'll see if I can manage to hit 9 million by Tuesday morning when I head home


----------



## Bow (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats t_ski--it's cool to hit the same milestone on the same day
> 
> We'll see if I can manage to hit 9 million by Tuesday morning when I head home



Too bad you couldn't hit 9 million today


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Too bad you couldn't hit 9 million today



Agreed, that it is.  But it should happen within two days or so.  And I'm still very happy with this--a million a week is so, so much better than I was doing prior to the GPU WUs.

If you'd like to send me one of those GPUs though, I'd gladly make space for it


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

:shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Too bad you couldn't hit 9 million today





[Ion] said:


> Agreed, that it is.  But it should happen within two days or so.  And I'm still very happy with this--a million a week is so, so much better than I was doing prior to the GPU WUs.
> 
> If you'd like to send me one of those GPUs though, I'd gladly make space for it



I'll keep you company at 9 million today... got 5k to go 

Least I can do since you passed me a few hours ago


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be in the coach section with 5.5 mil.


----------



## KieX (Dec 8, 2012)

Once you hit 20 million milestones are 5Million points apart. A Novice 1 and Mstenholm (t_ski?) are going to reach that possibly before January (my math could be off).

I quite like the way Free-DC setup the milestones though. Those getting started are more prominent


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

KieX said:


> Once you hit 20 million milestones are 5Million points apart. A Novice 1 and Mstenholm (t_ski?) are going to reach that possibly before January (my math could be off).
> 
> I quite like the way Free-DC setup the milestones though. Those getting started are more prominent



Agreed.  They've done it very nicely--that way, when you're just starting up there's a lot to keep you motivated.  And then they figure that once you hit 20 million you'll have more HW going and you'll be less likely to quit at that point 

I also like how they transition to every million after 10mil


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 850,000* -----
*twuersch passes 4,000,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 3,000* --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 5,500,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 9,000,000* -------
*aquinus passes 1,200,000* --------
*t_ski passes 9,000,000* --------
*HillbillyHardware passes 650,000* -----
*manofthem passes 6,500,000* --------
*om3n- passes 750,000* -----
*LaMokona passes 10,000* --
*ace80 passes 100* --
*dave18505 passes 200* --
*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*-


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 9, 2012)

Why is dave1805 hanging down below without smilies?


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Why is dave1805 hanging down below without smilies?



Fixed- Thx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2012)

We got a nice milestones list coming tonight, but looks like me and Daimus cooked ourselves a great milestone.   Congrats to all, congrats Daimus, keep up the great work all!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 6,000,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 800,000* -----
*Kelarik passes 4,000* --
*[TPU]Soup passes 550,000* ----
*bobsfougarakhs passes 1,000* --
*Daimus passes 7,000,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 350,000* --
*t_ski passes 9,500,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 400,000* --
*Pehla passes 1,000* --
*LaMokona passes 20,000* --
*ace80 passes 1,000* --
*BothGunzUP passes 200* --
*dave18505 passes 1,000* --
*jjames888 passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*Great mix of new and veteran Stones today! *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, great day!  We have some high numbers and we have some new folks reporting. The team is growing.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

So many milestones today! 

Great job all--particularly t_ski and Daimus! 

I'm glad to see the new members passing milestones as well


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a nice long list of stones tonight!  Great job guys


----------



## NHKS (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats to todays stoners(15 of them!!), with CP, Daimus & t_ski leading the way..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

norton said:


> *milestones today*
> *chicken patty passes 6,000,000* -------
> *el_mayo passes 800,000* -----
> *kelarik passes 4,000* --
> ...



congrats to all, tski ended up making it at the last moment with a huge 9.5 million stone.  We are definitely kicking major ass right now!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats to all, tski ended up making it at the last moment with a huge 9.5 million stone.  We are definitely kicking major ass right now!



And you did a sweet job yourself, El Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And you did a sweet job yourself, El Captain!



Thank you sir.  These GPU WU's are definitely helping out get these higher end stones. They sure do get hard to achieve


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Just hit nine million


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Just hit nine million
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/9mil.png



Congrats! 

Your on track for 10 million by years end along with a few others (including me)!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Your on track for 10 million by years end along with a few others (including me)!!!



Thanks 

We'll see how soon I can hit ten million.  I'll have _everything_ in my farm going until late Thursday/early Friday, so I should be able to hit 9.5-9.6 million by then.  And then with just the i7-920 system, laptop, and the ITX build, I should do a consistent 100-110k PPD until January.  So we'll see---maybe I'll even manage 11 million or so


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks
> 
> We'll see how soon I can hit ten million.  I'll have _everything_ in my farm going until late Thursday/early Friday, so I should be able to hit 9.5-9.6 million by then.  And then with just the i7-920 system, laptop, and the ITX build, I should do a consistent 100-110k PPD until January.  So we'll see---maybe I'll even manage 11 million or so



Well you should be passing by me by Wed. so that's another plus 

Don't get used to it though- got a little "reconfigure" in the pipeline that I hope to have finished within the next week or two


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

It's gonna be harder and harder to get pie with everybody doing a "reconfigure"


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Well you should be passing by me by Wed. so that's another plus
> 
> Don't get used to it though- got a little "reconfigure" in the pipeline that I hope to have finished within the next week or two



Oh, I expect that once I'm down two i7s that you'll overtake me again in short order 

I'm excited to see what you have coming--perhaps in January I'll have to bring a little something else to keep moving forward


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 4,000,000* -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 9,000,000* -------
*AthlonX2 passes 25,000* --
*t77snapshot passes 500,000* ----
*Kelarik passes 10,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 7,500,000* -------
*brandonwh64 passes 3,500,000* -------
*bobsfougarakhs passes 2,000* --
*Anggoro passes 500* --
*agent00skid passes 450,000* --
*LaMokona passes 30,000* --
*dave18505 passes 3,000* --
*KainXS passes 100* --
*NuclearRussian passes 500* --
*johnspack passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *.... *another Great batch of Stones!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of stoners tonight.  Congrats all!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2012)

Wasn't sure what a good output was yet using boinc,  now I've got an idea.  WCG already says I hit 45k and I'm sure I've got that much in unvalidated points too...  I did run my 480 most of the day though,  and it eats through 2 wus at a time like crazy!


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Wasn't sure what a good output was yet using boinc,  now I've got an idea.  WCG already says I hit 45k and I'm sure I've got that much in unvalidated points too...  I did run my 480 most of the day though,  and it eats through 2 wus at a time like crazy!



Keep in mind that: BOINC Points = WCG Points / 7

Long story short, it's something they had to do after a platform change in early days. Milestones, Pie and Stat sites use BOINC points. WCG Daily Numbers and WCG site use the WCG points.

Give it another day and all the stat sites will probably show what they can really do after majority of validations clear.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

Great job [Ion]
Congrats to all the other nice stones


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 500,000* ----
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *.... *another Great batch of Stones!*



_Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!_ 

Since I added that PHII-965, I have been cranking out about 4k daily and those numbers are great for me! I can't wait to get my i7-860 up and crunching soon.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 11, 2012)

great job t77


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 11, 2012)

HammerON said:


> great job t77



Thanks Hammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Jesus, and I thought the night before last night had a lot of stoners   Great job guys!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2012)

Man, the whole team is really stepping it up! We need a cheerleading squad.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 11, 2012)

Woot, good job all! 

t77, you're making very good progress on that million points--keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Who's up for cheer leading auditions?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^ Oh you!

I think I should hit 3.5M today from what FreeDC says.

*edit*

ERRR wait seems I am a day behind, I made 3.5 yesterday! LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

good job bro!   cheer leading?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job bro!   cheer leading?



If I looked like this I would but.... Alias..... I don't unfortunately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Find her!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is an example of me being a cheerleader


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is an example of me being a cheerleader
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c46/KimberlyHarrell/DSCN0034.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen.





Norton said:


> !!!!!



I take it that it's a good thing this is being blocked by my work proxy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

VERY good thing!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Who's up for cheer leading auditions?



Don't take this the wrong way CP, but I don't think I would vote for you. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Here is an example of me being a cheerleader
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c46/KimberlyHarrell/DSCN0034.jpg



Not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't vote for myself, don't worry.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 11, 2012)

What did I walk into... My eyes are burning..lol No offense Brandon, but I hope your the one lifting up the other cheerleaders, and it's not the other way around buddy!...lol


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Full list- FreeDC provided their final update
*p_o_s_pc passes 2,500,000* -------
*Stormhammy passes 25,000* --
*Buck_Nasty passes 3,000,000* -------
*HammerON passes 11,000,000* ----------
*spout23 passes 2,000,000* -------
*t_ski passes 10,000,000* ----------
*manofthem passes 7,000,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 40,000* --
*ace80 passes 9,000* --
*dave18505 passes 6,000* --
*jjames888 passes 20,000* --
*sqamo passes 4,000* --
*johnspack passes 20,000* --
*Kelarik passes 20,000* --
*Anggoro passes 1,000* --
*KainXS passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

*t_ski reaches the 10 Million Club in record time!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow--HammerON and t_ski, that's phenomenal! 

Great job everyone


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--HammerON and t_ski, that's phenomenal!
> 
> Great job everyone



t_ski is going to pass me like I am standing still
You are not too far behind...


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

HammerON said:


> t_ski is going to pass me like I am standing still
> You are not too far behind...



I'm actually going a little faster but FreeDC is still not updating


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats gents, a pleasure to be stoned the same night as the greats!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 12, 2012)

Still trying to figure out boinc points..  my manager says I'm at around 100k,  so I figured I'd be over 10k by now.  Of course who knows about the unvalidated points.  Big learning curve from folding!


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

Today's Stones updated (FreeDC just posted today's final update)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Still trying to figure out boinc points..  my manager says I'm at around 100k,  so I figured I'd be over 10k by now.  Of course who knows about the unvalidated points.  Big learning curve from folding!



100k points is WCG points, now divide that by 7 .  That puts you right over 14k BOINC points.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Still trying to figure out boinc points..  my manager says I'm at around 100k,  so I figured I'd be over 10k by now.  Of course who knows about the unvalidated points.  Big learning curve from folding!



Most of us use this webiste to track BOINC points.
Here is your page:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=829743
Here is the team page:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 19,000,000* ----------
*_Antares_ passes 4,500,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 25,000* --
*mjkmike passes 15,000,000* ----------
*bobsfougarakhs passes 3,000* --
*catnipkiller passes 450,000* --
*om3n- passes 800,000* ----
*LaMokona passes 70,000* --
*ace80 passes 10,000* --
*dave18505 passes 10,000* --
*jjames888 passes 30,000* --
*sqamo passes 10,000* --
*KainXS passes 1,000* --
*n-ster passes 2,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 13, 2012)

congrats stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats A Novice1 and mjkmike, plus all the others!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 750,000* -----
*El_Mayo passes 850,000* -----
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 9,500,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 30,000* --
*MStenholm passes 16,000,000* ----------
*Xenturion passes 1,600,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 9,500,000* -------
*Daimus passes 7,500,000* -------
*Anggoro passes 3,000* --
*t_ski passes 11,000,000* ----------
*manofthem passes 7,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 80,000* --
*dave18505 passes 40,000* --
*jjames888 passes 60,000* --
*n-ster passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

Norton, it's a pleasure to pass 9.5 million on the same day as you 

Congratulations everyone, particularly t_ski and MStenholm (also Daimus and manofthem!)


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Norton, it's a pleasure to pass 9.5 million on the same day as you
> 
> Congratulations everyone, particularly t_ski and MStenholm (also Daimus and manofthem!)



Next stop 10 million!!! 

Congrats everybody!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Next stop 10 million!!!
> 
> Congrats everybody!



Ten million it is! 

I unfortunately have to power down everything at school in twelve hours, so I'll be down a good bit (and I'm going to have the HD7770s offline for much of Saturday, so more potential lost).  But I should still hit ten million within a few days


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome list of stoners, and not just because I'm in tonight 

Congrats to the high stoners and the low stoners, landmarks regardless!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

It's gonna be a race between me and HammerOn for the #10 spot!


----------



## om3n- (Dec 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It's gonna be a race between me and HammerOn for the #10 spot!



Well good luck to you both! I'd be happy to see a teammate in there.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2012)

well I'm reaching for 100K tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats to all the stoners; especially MStenholm & t_ski!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm,  I guess a couple of more days to my 100k milestone.  I'm showing 501k wcg points,  so I need about 700k of those right?


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  I guess a couple of more days to my 100k milestone.  I'm showing 501k wcg points,  so I need about 700k of those right?



Yes sir- congrats on your upcoming stone!


----------



## Bow (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*hat_tpu passes 3,000,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 40,000* --
*BazookaJoe passes 1,500,000* -------
*Uber_dude passes 1,900,000* -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 350,000* --
*Anggoro passes 4,000* --
*m8m!s passes 400,000* --
*aquinus passes 1,300,000* -------
*om3n- passes 850,000* -----
*LaMokona passes 90,000* --
*dave18505 passes 60,000* --
*jjames888 passes 90,000* --
*sqamo passes 20,000* --
*n-ster passes 100,000* ------
*NuclearRussian passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and to n-ster for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2012)

Darn,  I really don't have enough to bother with this for now do I?  The poor really shouldnt crunch or fold,  eating is better....


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats n-ster on your badge!!! 
Congrats to all you stoners!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  I really don't have enough to bother with this for now do I?  The poor really shouldnt crunch or fold,  eating is better....



There's nothing wrong with your output.... every result/wu is important. Only takes one result for a vital breakthrough!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  I really don't have enough to bother with this for now do I?  The poor really shouldnt crunch or fold,  eating is better....



You certainly have enough to bother with! 

While the ATI cards are undoubtedly better, even the GTX480 is enormously better than the Atom that I run


----------



## n-ster (Dec 15, 2012)

Yay  thanks everyone

I actually didn't know about the badge needing 100K, feels great


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Yay  thanks everyone
> 
> I actually didn't know about the badge needing 100K, feels great



Congratulations--you got your badge and already have five stars


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It's gonna be a race between me and HammerOn for the #10 spot!



And the winner is HammerOn!  Congrats on making the team top 10!

Shall we race to #9?


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 15, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  I really don't have enough to bother with this for now do I?  The poor really shouldnt crunch or fold,  eating is better....



If you can not afford the energy bills, you could perhaps set the setting in your WCG account (I believe in the device manager) on a more relaxed profile setting that allows power management to be kicking in if your non-BOINC workloads allow that. Also, it is not mandatory to crunch on the GPU. Less crunching per real-time hour is still better than no crunching at all, it is after all still an aid for science. We are not really crunching for points, although it might seem like that.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 15, 2012)

yea power costs are killer :/ One thing to keep in mind is not to use your CPU for crunching as it's inefficient anyways. Also try and severely downclocking GPU mem clock, it helps


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> And the winner is HammerOn!  Congrats on making the team top 10!
> 
> Shall we race to #9?



Thanks
I believe you will be kicking me down tomorrow to #11
I don't mind though. Keep up the awesome numbers t_ski


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 15, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yea power costs are killer :/ One thing to keep in mind is not to use your CPU for crunching as it's inefficient anyways. Also try and severely downclocking GPU mem clock, it helps



Or when crunching on the CPU, minimise impact on the power bill by crunching only on 1 or 2 cores (the profile settings allow a max number of cores).


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Thanks
> I believe you will be kicking me down tomorrow to #11
> I don't mind though. Keep up the awesome numbers t_ski



It looks like your 7970's are spooling up.  There's less of a gap between us, so I'm not sure if that's gonna happen today or tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*[TPU]Soup passes 600,000* ----
*Anggoro passes 5,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 700,000* ----
*manofthem passes 8,000,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 500,000* ----
*LaMokona passes 100,000* -----
*dave18505 passes 80,000* --
*jjames888 passes 100,000* -----
*sqamo passes 25,000* --
*KainXS passes 2,000* --
*n-ster passes 150,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 6,000* --
*velion passes 1,000* --
*johnspack passes 100,000* -----
*foreword101 passes 500* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!!*-

*and to LaMokona, jjames888, and johnspack for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badges!* -


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow a great stoner night, 3 new badge holders!  Congrats to all your stoners


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 3,500,000* -------
*HammerON passes 12,000,000* ----------
*Kelarik passes 50,000* --
*Xenturion passes 1,700,000* -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 6,000,000* -------
*t_ski passes 12,000,000* ----------
*NHKS passes 20,000* --
*om3n- passes 900,000* ------
*dave18505 passes 100,000* -----
*sqamo passes 30,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and to dave18505 for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow I hit the 6 mil mark. 10 Mil here I come.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2012)

Lots of great stones again
t_ski finally passed me


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2012)

Great job HammerON and t_ski!  

Impressive work everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2012)

Great stoners tonight!  t_ski and hammerOn leading the way tonight 
And ThE_MaD_ShOt is a super stoner tonight too 
Congrats all


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Lots of great stones again
> t_ski finally passed me



Lol, not by much


----------



## n-ster (Dec 17, 2012)

missed 200K by 36 OOMG


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 10,000,000* ----------
*Kelarik passes 70,000* --
*Daimus passes 8,000,000* -------
*Anggoro passes 6,000* --
*om3n- passes 950,000* ----
*jjames888 passes 150,000* --
*sqamo passes 40,000* --
*KainXS passes 4,000* --
*n-ster passes 200,000* --
*foreword101 passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and to [Ion] for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club*! *-
*I'll be there tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2012)

[Ion]  
I can't wait to be in your 10 Milkionare's Club!

Congrats Stoners!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, this feels amazing! 
It's a pleasure to crunch with all of you and to know that I've managed to help accomplish so much


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 900,000* -----
*El_Mayo passes 900,000* -----
*stinger608 passes 4,000,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 80,000* --
*Xenturion passes 1,800,000* -------
*Norton01 passes 10,000,000* -----------
*Anggoro passes 7,000* --
*manofthem passes 8,500,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 550,000* ----
*om3n- passes 1,000,000* --------
*LaMokona passes 150,000* --
*ace80 passes 20,000* --
*jjames888 passes 200,000* --
*sqamo passes 50,000* --
*n-ster passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and welcome to the Millionaire's Club to om3n- *-

*and welcome to the 10 Millionaire's Club to..... **me! *


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job Norton
Congrats to all stoners tonight


----------



## Bow (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Norton01 passes 10,000,000



I don't think 10m is enough. 
Congratulations anyways.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats Norton and Om3n and everyone else.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Well done Norton, you've done a great job! 

Impressive work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Folks! 

Now on to 20 Million!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thanks Folks!
> 
> Now on to 20 Million!!!!



Indeed! 

With GPU WUs still in abundant supply I think that I can count on hitting twenty million in February (provided that the HD7950 works out)--and then onward to fifty


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Indeed!
> 
> With GPU WUs still in abundant supply I think that I can count on hitting twenty million in February (provided that the HD7950 works out)--and then onward to fifty



Then if the GPU WUs ever disappear, I suddenly get to grab a huge slice of pi like I did last time.  All in all, I think the amount of weight that GPU WUs carry is a little absurd. It makes it not worth doing the other WUs if you goal is points.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy wow!!!!! excellent stones today!  (well, yesterday)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Then if the GPU WUs ever disappear, I suddenly get to grab a huge slice of pi like I did last time.  All in all, I think the amount of weight that GPU WUs carry is a little absurd. It makes it not worth doing the other WUs if you goal is points.



I would say that it's a bit absurd.  I guess if your only goal is points, then it does make it a bit absurd.  But I also like seeing contributions to other projects, and, consequently, sapphire badges in everything.  My AMD X2, Atom, i3, Intel C2D, and laptop i7 all combined do about as much as a single GTX460.  But I realize that CPUs are still useful, even though they are no longer the kings.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 500,000,000* -----------------
*dhoshaw passes 5,000,000* -------
*Kelarik passes 90,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 8,000,000* -------
*MStenholm passes 17,000,000* ----------
*Anggoro passes 8,000* --
*t_ski passes 13,000,000* ----------
*dave18505 passes 150,000* --
*sqamo passes 60,000* --
*KainXS passes 5,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 30,000* --
*foreword101 passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*and to the Team for our total 500 Million Milestone!!!!! *---


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats team!

Congrats individual stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2012)

Lots of good stoners tonight with some mad props to TeamTPU!


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 13,000,000* -----------
*Kelarik passes 100,000* -----
*Xenturion passes 1,900,000* -------
*bobsfougarakhs passes 4,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 400,000* --
*Daimus passes 8,500,000* -------
*okidna passes 200,000* --
*Anggoro passes 9,000* --
*m8m!s passes 450,000* --
*manofthem passes 9,000,000* -------
*om3n- passes 1,100,000* -------
*sqamo passes 80,000* --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and to Kelarik for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge! *-


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2012)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 20,000,000* ----------
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 5,500,000* -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 4,500,000* -------
*GoBuuku passes 40,000,000* ----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 650,000* -----
*Anggoro passes 10,000* --
*aquinus passes 1,400,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 750,000* -----
*catnipkiller passes 600,000* -----
*LaMokona passes 200,000* --
*sqamo passes 90,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 40,000* --
*johnspack passes 200,000* --
*foreword101 passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*BIG 20 million and 40 million Stones for A novice1 and GoBuuku Today!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2012)

Incredible job everyone, particularly A Novice and GoBuuku!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Incredible job everyone, particularly A Novice and GoBuuku!



Yeah, those guys must be stoned out of their minds! 
Congrats to all your crazy stoners, there are lots of them!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, those guys must be stoned out of their minds!
> Congrats to all your crazy stoners, there are lots of them!



I hope to be at their level some day--but achievements like that just take an awful lot of time...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I hope to be at their level some day--but achievements like that just take an awful lot of time...



Amen to that.  I'm still _hoping_ to build another rig for some good WCG action. What I want to do is to replace my 2600k build with like a 3930k or something like that, and "retire" this 2600k for my wife for internet browsing, while *crunching*!  It won't be for a little bit yet, but I'm still hoping


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*Buck_Nasty passes 4,000,000 * -------
*KieX passes 30,000,000 * -----------
*mjkmike passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*Xenturion passes 2,000,000 * -------
*ThePutzer passes 1,300,000 * -------
*manofthem passes 9,500,000 * -------
*ace80 passes 30,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 250,000 * --
*NuclearRussian passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and to KieX for an awesome 30 million Stone!* ---


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow KieX crazy stoner tonight  
I'm almost to the 10 Millionare's Club


----------



## johnspack (Dec 23, 2012)

Whee,  passed 200k..  I'm seriously surprised,  as I'm mostly running 4 wus total on my 285 and 260.  No cpu wus though,  I just let the xeon feed the cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 23, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Whee,  passed 200k..  I'm seriously surprised,  as I'm mostly running 4 wus total on my 285 and 260.  No cpu wus though,  I just let the xeon feed the cards.



200k is impressive--using just CPUs, it took me a long time to hit that milestone.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## NHKS (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats all recent stoners!

and especially to some of our epic stoners in the last few days - HammerOn, t_ski, [Ion], Norton for crossing 10M+ (also manofthem in a few days!), mjkmike & MStenholm for 15M+, A novice for 20M, Kiex for 30M and GoBuuku for 40M..  

I dont know, I might lose track of your stats, by the time I post this you guys might have crossed the next million or half!.. hard to keep up with you guys


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 950,000 * -----
*HammerON passes 14,000,000 * ----------
*MStenholm passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*Doc41 passes 500,000 * -----
*dave18505 passes 200,000 * --
*sqamo passes 100,000 * -----
*KainXS passes 6,000 * --
*NuclearRussian passes 60,000 * --
*velion passes 2,000 * --
*foreword101 passes 4,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and to sqamo for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*t77snapshot passes 550,000 * ----
*Daimus passes 9,000,000 * -------
*catnipkiller passes 650,000 * ----
*NuclearRussian passes 70,000 * --
*johnspack passes 250,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks great, congrats guys. 
I see what you did there with the colors


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Looks great, congrats guys.
> I see what you did there with the colors



me thinks someone will be getting a big stone on Christmas day


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> me thinks someone will be getting a big stone on Christmas day



Me no sure..... haven't looked at the numbers yet.  I'm running only 1 WU/card now so who knows. When I get home, I'm going to try to update BOINC and run the other option. It sounds like I've been saying that forever lol  but I'll get 'er done, hopefully I'll get it running some multi WUs on Win8


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2012)

:d


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, Norton, I think that the race for 11 million will be a draw.  I don't see either of us being able to pull it off tomorrow, but both of us should manage it by Wednesday


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, Norton, I think that the race for 11 million will be a draw.  I don't see either of us being able to pull it off tomorrow, but both of us should manage it by Wednesday



I'm thinking Wednesday as well..... I do have 97*103* pages backed up in pendings (40 extra pages since Saturday)  but I doubt they will all come in by tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> I'm thinking Wednesday as well..... I do have 97 pages backed up in pendings (40 extra pages since Saturday)  but I doubt they will all come in by tomorrow



Well, that's still amazing.  And then the long climb to twenty million for both of us 

I have a bunch of WUs still waiting to upload on my i7 laptop--the CEP2 WUs at 35mb each are really tough over a cellphone connection.  I've kept network access disabled at my Dad's request--but if it runs low I'll just block downloads & get some new work.  Both the i3 and i7 are going well, and I have the PentDC running with a 6-day queue (no way to give it internet access) while I'm away 

And I have 105 pages of pending


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 25, 2012)

oh hey i passed 500k 
everyone is doing great too oh and have a "late" happy holidays everyone


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,000,000 * --------
*theonedub passes 4,000,000 * -------
*Radical_Edward passes 3,000,000 * -------
*PHaS3 passes 1,300,000 * -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 6,500,000 * -------
*m8m!s passes 500,000 * ----
*manofthem passes 10,000,000 * -----------
*NuclearRussian passes 80,000 * --
*foreword101 passes 5,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to El_Mayo!* - 

and

*Welcome to the 10 Millionaire's Club to manofthem!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations all, particularly manofthem and El_Mayo!  

Norton, I think that tomorrow should be fun for both of us


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

Good day, wasn't sure I'd even hit the 10M milestone 

Congrats to theonedub and the_mad_shot too!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Good day, wasn't sure I'd even hit the 10M milestone
> 
> Congrats to theonedub and the_mad_shot too!



Appreciate it  Looks like I need to invest in a 7970 if I ever hope to rejoin the Top20


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Appreciate it  Looks like I need to invest in a 7970 if I ever hope to rejoin the Top20



A 7770 will get you there - +40K PPD doing 4 WU at the time. These are the cheapest points around and any PSU can run one (max draw at the wall was 65 W when I measured it).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats fellow stoners


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*MRCLTPU passes 1,300,000 * -------
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 950,000 * -----
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 11,000,000 * ----------
*MStenholm passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 450,000 * --
*Norton01 passes 11,000,000 * ----------
*spout23 passes 2,500,000 * -------
*aquinus passes 1,500,000 * -------
*t_ski passes 14,000,000 * ----------
*NHKS passes 25,000 * --
*NuclearRussian passes 90,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats stoners! We got some big numbers today!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

Woot 

Congratulations in particular to Norton, t_ski, and everyone else!


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woot
> 
> Congratulations in particular to Norton, t_ski, and everyone else!



Congrats Bud. See you at 12 million


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2012)

to everyone tonight, some insanely good numbers!    



[Ion] said:


> Woot
> 
> Congratulations in particular to Norton, t_ski, and everyone else!



Don't forget MStenholm, 19 Million


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> Congrats Bud. See you at 12 million



Thank you 

I think you'll end up there first, but I intend to present a bit more of a challenge soon enough (as per our PMs) 

EDIT:


manofthem said:


> to everyone tonight, some insanely good numbers!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget MStenholm, 19 Million



I don't know how I missed that! 

Well done!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 27, 2012)

Had some really big stoners! Congrats to all.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 800,000 * -----
*Jstn7477 passes 8,500,000 * -------
*Pembo passes 1,400,000 * -------
*f22a4bandit passes 1,300,000 * -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 700,000 * -----
*m8m!s passes 550,000 * -----
*catnipkiller passes 700,000 * -----
*dave18505 passes 250,000 * --
*NuclearRussian passes 100,000 * ------
*johnspack passes 300,000 * --
*foreword101 passes 6,000 * --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and to NuclearRussian for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Great list of stoners tonight, congrats!!!
 to NuclearRussian on your badge!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

Impressive list of milestones tonight! 

Particular congratulations to NuclearRussian and Jstn7477!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## A novice (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats stoners
Thank you Norton for all the work you do


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 28, 2012)

i should hit 1 million in no time with my 7870 chugging away


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i should hit 1 million in no time with my 7870 chugging away



That you should--you should be flying up the list in no time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well these GTS 450's are not good at all for crunching. Even two could not surpass a single 5770 :/ Seems AMD has the WCG WU's on lock down.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well these GTS 450's are not good at all for crunching. Even two could not surpass a single 5770 :/ Seems AMD has the WCG WU's on lock down.



No, they're terrible.  It took nearly twenty minutes/WU on the GTS450 I have.  Even on the GTX460s it takes nearly ten minutes/WU


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats a lot, on the newer WUs my HD 6670 DDR3 (so it is the "Lite" HD 6670) did it in like 6-9 (mode: 8.xx) minutes. And that card is a lot lighter than a GTX 460. I am not crunching on the card though, atm.

BTW, I am back in my dorm room again. Parents + sister failed at keeping up appearances today and went apeshit about some very silly things. I guess C-mas brought them tensions of some kind, which made them short-circuit only a few days after. So I aborted all WUs still on the tasks list of Asgard-AMD, packed and left for my dorm room this evening. When writing this, Intel-desk is crunching again since an hour or so.
I think I will be fine though, albeit I feel a bit weirdly about it. Maybe I should continue to work on my castle in Minecraft to ease my mind a bit. Don't worry about me please. I just felt like "reporting" the fact that I shifted back to my dorm/usual cruncher.

*Edit:* I realise now that this (except the first paragraph) better had been put in the more general "TPU WCG team" thread.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*Azma666 passes 3,000,000 * -------
*Kelarik passes 150,000 * --
*Daimus passes 9,500,000 * -------
*foreword101 passes 7,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 500 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *- 

@ Daimus- next Stone puts you in the 10 million club


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

Are the "BOINC combined" points used to determine milestones? If so than I hope to get 150k cobblestones in roughly a month.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Are the "BOINC combined" points used to determine milestones? If so than I hope to get 150k cobblestones in roughly a month.



Milestones are pulled from here, it's total points accumulated (regardless of Team) for WCG


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Are the "BOINC combined" points used to determine milestones? If so than I hope to get 150k cobblestones in roughly a month.



Nah just the Wcg points count towards the milestones.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations stoners


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2012)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 850,000 * -----
*MStenholm passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*rickss69 passes 450,000 * --
*m8m!s passes 600,000 * -----
*om3n- passes 1,200,000 * -------
*kieranfun passes 1,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*Welcome MStenholm to the 20 Million Club! *-


----------



## Bow (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2012)

Great job everyone--in particular MStenholm for an absolutely phenomenal achievement!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 30, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Thats a lot, on the newer WUs my HD 6670 DDR3 (so it is the "Lite" HD 6670) did it in like 6-9 (mode: 8.xx) minutes. And that card is a lot lighter than a GTX 460. I am not crunching on the card though, atm.



Well, I decided to run some GPU WUs again and now it is like 10-12 minutes, not 8.something.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Well, I decided to run some GPU WUs again and now it is like 10-12 minutes, not 8.something.



Have you let it settle for a bit?  They usually start high and then settle at a lower time.  
ie: came back to 7 and my WUs started at like 11-12 minutes at first, but when I checked it a few hours later, they dropped down to like 8 or so minutes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 30, 2012)

I was talking about elapsed times as they are when a WU is finished.
I don´t mind it though, it is still pretty fast for the little card.


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2012)

*Milestones Today* 
*Buck_Nasty passes 4,500,000 * -------
*aquinus passes 1,600,000 * -------
*catnipkiller passes 750,000 * -----
*ace80 passes 40,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 4,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Good job fellers, Buck being the high stoner tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

Well done all!

Personal non-point milestone, I hit 200k WUs tonight


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome job [Ion]!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Awesome job [Ion]!



Thanks!  The GPU WUs have sure made it a lot easier to rack up a ton of completed WUs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats to the stoners from last night, great job. 

I actually had some time this weekend to get my 3rd rig running.  Installed some drivers, programs, went to get food.  Came back rig was off.  Now it doesn't turn on.  Lovely heh?  Going to keep st it today.  Keep everyone posted.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats to the stoners from last night, great job.
> 
> I actually had some time this weekend to get my 3rd rig running.  Installed some drivers, programs, went to get food.  Came back rig was off.  Now it doesn't turn on.  Lovely heh?  Going to keep st it today.  Keep everyone posted.



It's never easy, is it?  It's always something to go wrong.   Hope you get it all sorted and fixed


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 900,000 * -----
*KarL5275 passes 1,100,000 * -------
*dave18505 passes 300,000 * --
*johnspack passes 350,000 * --
*foreword101 passes 8,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 5,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2013)

El_Mayo passes 1,100,000



BowHunt3r passes 2,000,000



[TPU]Soup passes 750,000


Norton01 passes 12,000,000



Daimus passes 10,000,000



foreword101 passes 9,000



kieranfun passes 6,000


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

More should coming in later today- early congrats to you on the 2 million Stone! -


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,100,000 * -------
*mjkmike passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*BowHunt3r passes 2,000,000 * -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 750,000 * -----
*Norton01 passes 12,000,000 * ----------
*Daimus passes 10,000,000 * -----------
*foreword101 passes 9,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 6,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and a welcome to the 10 Millionaire's Club to Daimus!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the ten million club Daimus!  You've worked very hard for that!

And congratulations to Norton and mjkmike for amazing accomplishments!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

Lots of great Stoners tonight, some terrific high numbers


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 950,000 * -----
*stinger608 passes 4,500,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 12,000,000 * ----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 500,000 * ----
*m8m!s passes 650,000 * ----
*aquinus passes 1,700,000 * -------
*manofthem passes 11,000,000 * ----------
*catnipkiller passes 800,000 * -----
*sqamo passes 150,000 * --
*foreword101 passes 10,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 8,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

Woot, twelve million!  Great job everyone--particularly manofthem & stinger608!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2013)

Good work [Ion], I wanted to be the high stoner tonight but you got it  
Well done stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Good work [Ion], I wanted to be the high stoner tonight but you got it
> Well done stoners



Well, sorry to steal your thunder 

I imagine you'll hit twelve million before I hit 13 million, so at least there is that, right?


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, sorry to steal your thunder
> 
> I imagine you'll hit twelve million before I hit 13 million, so at least there is that, right?



Based on our output we may all hit 13 or 14 million on the same day 

*note- be gentle.... I didn't do the math


----------



## johnspack (Jan 3, 2013)

Think it may be time for me to move up to the new boinc client.  Does the 64bit get any more ppd?  I need to get to 500k soon... taking too long!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 3, 2013)

My next milestone is just around the corner... 

Congrats to all the excellent stones today!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 4, 2013)

YES finally to half a million! Progress!!! need to start crunching with more computers again but all my computers are being hogged by my dad because he's "using them" and apparently it's illegal to have a file server  ok... sure it is oh well. CONGRATS TO ALL THE OTHER STONERS.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*p_o_s_pc passes 3,000,000 * -------
*dhoshaw passes 5,500,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 9,000,000 * -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 7,000,000 * -------
*agent00skid passes 500,000 * ----
*Doc41 passes 550,000 * ----
*johnspack passes 400,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2013)

HUGE stones today WOW!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2013)

Stoners look great tonight


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2013)

Less than 4k to go...


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*ChristTheGreat passes 4,500,000 * -------
*HammerON passes 15,000,000 * ----------
*BarbaricSoul passes 5,000,000 * -------
*brandonwh64 passes 4,000,000 * -------
*NuclearRussian passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2013)

Impressive work all--and a particular shout-out to HammerON!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2013)

according to my BOINC I just hit 1 million credits


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

Impressive work--you've done very well!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> according to my BOINC I just hit 1 million credits



Same.


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,000,000 * -------
*Mindweaver passes 35,000,000 * ----------
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,000,000 * -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 550,000 * ----
*m8m!s passes 700,000 * ----
*catnipkiller passes 850,000 * ----
*kieranfun passes 9,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!!* 

*CrAsHnBuRnXp and AlienIsGOD join the Millionaires Club Today!* --


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,000,000 * -------
> *Mindweaver passes 35,000,000 * ----------
> *AlienIsGOD passes 1,000,000 * -------
> ...



WOOT!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome to the Millionaires Club my friend! 

And Mindweaver, my hat is off to you--that is a phenomenal accomplishment!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you guys! It looks like KieX will be passing me tonight or tomorrow! Great job KieX, and great job Stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 300,000 * --
*Buck_Nasty passes 5,000,000 * -------
*theonedub passes 4,500,000 * -------
*t77snapshot passes 600,000 * ----
*rsh5155 passes 400,000 * --
*Norton01 passes 13,000,000 * --------
*m8m!s passes 750,000 * ----
*manofthem passes 12,000,000 * --------
*jjames888 passes 400,000 * --
*johnspack passes 450,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job everyone


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2013)

Great work Norton on the high stoner tonight; it's an honor to be stoned with you on such a wonderful evening


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^


Great job to last nights stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HammerON passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*KieX passes 35,000,000 * ----------
*toast2004 passes 1,800,000 * -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 800,000 * -----
*okidna passes 250,000* -- 
*t_ski passes 15,000,000 * ----------
*jjames888 passes 500,000 * ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2013)

Another day of awesome stones!!!
Great job Kiex


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job guys.  Huge stone for KieX!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn fine job all--particularly that huge 35m KieX!  

(and impressive work HammerON, t_ski, and everyone else!)


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 600,000 * ----



Only 400,000 till the BIG 1mil


----------



## okidna (Jan 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-



Damn, my number look so small between those HUGE stones


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 8, 2013)

okidna said:


> Damn, my number look so small between those HUGE stones



250,000 is still a BIG milestone my friend! You will get up there soon.. CRUNCH ON Brotha  




Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,000,000 * -------
> 
> 
> ...




CONGRATS on reaching the 1 million stone club!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, a fine list of stoners with some impressive numbers 
Congrats and good work


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,200,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 13,000,000 * ----------
*m8m!s passes 800,000 * -----
*aquinus passes 1,800,000 * -------
*catnipkiller passes 900,000 * -----
*jjames888 passes 600,000 * ----
*kieranfun passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2013)

Woot, another million under my belt!

Good job everyone!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Chicken Patty passes 6,500,000 * -------
*Daimus passes 11,000,000* ---------- 
*NuclearRussian passes 200,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners*!!! *-

*Short list today- WCG is having updating issues


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2013)

Great job stoners.  ...and WOOOHOO!!! 6.5 million!


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah,  looks like I broke 500k today.  Half way to a mil!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job stoners.  ...and WOOOHOO!!! 6.5 million!



Way to go CP


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HammerON passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*BarbaricSoul passes 5,500,000 * -------
*MStenholm passes 25,000,000 * -----------
*mjkmike passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 600,000 * ----
*spout23 passes 3,000,000 * -------
*t_ski passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*om3n- passes 1,300,000 * -------
*ace80 passes 50,000 * --
*johnspack passes 500,000 * ----
*kieranfun passes 20,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's BIG list of Stoners!!! *---


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *ChristTheGreat passes 4,500,000 * -------
> *HammerON passes 15,000,000 * ----------
> *BarbaricSoul passes 5,000,000 * -------
> ...





Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *HammerON passes 17,000,000 * ----------
> *BarbaricSoul passes 5,500,000 * -------
> *MStenholm passes 25,000,000 * -----------
> ...



5,000,000 to 5,500,000 in 6 days, not bad


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome work everyone, inspirational to say the least. I just missed out today so tomorrow will be better hopefully


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Way to go CP


Thanks, congrats on your 17 million sir 



Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *HammerON passes 17,000,000 * ----------
> *BarbaricSoul passes 5,500,000 * -------
> *MStenholm passes 25,000,000 * -----------
> ...



Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,100,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 9,500,000 * -------
*Munkhtur passes 4,500,000 * -------
*Norton01 passes 14,000,000 * -------
*m8m!s passes 850,000 * -----
*manofthem passes 13,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Stoners, and congrats norton buddy on the big 14 mil mark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2013)

Keep them stones coming people.  Great job


----------



## Bow (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 5,000,000 to 5,500,000 in 6 days, not bad


Very impressive, actually! 


manofthem said:


> Awesome work everyone, inspirational to say the least. I just missed out today so tomorrow will be better hopefully



And you did 

Congrats on the 14m Norton--I should see you there tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Very impressive, actually!
> 
> 
> And you did
> ...



and then onward to 15 Million!


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HammerON passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*stinger608 passes 5,000,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 14,000,000 * ----------
*hat_tpu passes 3,500,000 * -------
*Sinzia passes 500,000 * ----
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 650,000 * ----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 7,500,000 * -------
*Doc41 passes 600,000 * ----
*t_ski passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*catnipkiller passes 950,000 * ----
*jjames888 passes 650,000 * ----
*NuclearRussian passes 250,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 200 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

14m,17m and 18m cobblestones for [Ion], T_ski resp. HammerOn! Congrats!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

Woot, fourteen million 

Congrats everyone---particularly HammerON and t_ski!


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*[TPU]Soup passes 850,000 * ----
*m8m!s passes 900,000 * ----
*ace80 passes 60,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 1,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2013)

Great jog stoners, almost to the big 1M m&m!s


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2013)

Well done all--impressive work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Buck_Nasty passes 5,500,000 * -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 700,000 * ----
*agent00skid passes 550,000 * ----
*aquinus passes 1,900,000 * -------
*NHKS passes 30,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 4,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2013)

Woot, great work everyone!


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,200,000 * -------
*HammerON passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 15,000,000 * ----------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,600,000 * -------
*Norton01 passes 15,000,000 * ----------
*m8m!s passes 950,000 * ------
*Chevalr1c passes 150,000 * --
*t_ski passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*catnipkiller passes 1,000,000 * --------
*ace80 passes 70,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 25,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to catnipkiller!* --


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2013)

So so many stoners tonight and some super high numbers too   
Awesome work and welcome catnipkiller.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats Norton--let's race to sixteen million? 

Welcome to the Millionaire's Club catnipkiller! 

My hat is off to t_ski and HammerON for particularly impressive work


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats Norton--let's race to sixteen million?
> 
> Welcome to the Millionaire's Club catnipkiller!
> 
> My hat is off to t_ski and HammerON for particularly impressive work



Congrats to you and everyone else too! 

Onward to #16!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2013)

:*Milestones Today *
*BarbaricSoul passes 6,000,000* -------
*Jstn7477 passes 10,000,000 * -----------
*Xenturion passes 2,500,000 * -------
*m8m!s passes 1,000,000 * --------
*manofthem passes 14,000,000 * ----------
*jjames888 passes 700,000 * -----
*Nokiacrazi passes 100 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*Welcome m8m!s to the Millionaire's Club and Jstn7477 to the 10 Millionaire's Club!!! *---


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a milestone as well, 150k cobblestones!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

Well done all!  Congrats Jstn7477 on joining the 10M club, m8m!s on your first million, and manofthem on 14m!

Well done too Chevalr1c on your 150k--over 1/7 of the way to a million now


----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well done all!  Congrats Jstn7477 on joining the 10M club, m8m!s on your first million, and manofthem on 14m!
> 
> Well done too Chevalr1c on your 150k--over 1/7 of the way to a million now



Gracias good sir, it would have been cool to hit it yesterday with all you high rollers lol 

But good work to everyone: jstn7477, m&m!s, and even barbaricsoul


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Gracias good sir, it would have been cool to hit it yesterday with all you high rollers lol
> 
> But good work to everyone: jstn7477, m&m!s, and even barbaricsoul



lol.  The high rollers are KieX, GoBuuku, and Mindweaver.

We're just wannabes 

Some day though...I will get tens of millions, even if everyone else has moved on


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2013)

Jan 4th I hit 5,000,000

Jan 10th I hit 5,500,000

Jan 16th I hit 6,000,000

Pretty consistant numbers there, 1/2 a million every 6 days. I may not be a power cruncher like some of you, but I don't do bad for only 3 systems crunching(the two in system specs plus one of these- http://us.toshiba.com/computers/laptops/satellite/C650/C655D-S5332/ ) 

CRUNCH ON CRUNCHERS


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2013)

hit 1.250 million today


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Jan 4th I hit 5,000,000
> 
> Jan 10th I hit 5,500,000
> 
> ...


Half a million every six days is still two and a half million a month.  That's still really cool.  It's a very valuable contribution, whether you have a single Atom CPU or ten HD7970s 


AlienIsGOD said:


> hit 1.250 million today



Good progress!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Half a million every six days is still two and a half million a month.  That's still really cool.  It's a very valuable contribution, whether you have a single Atom CPU or ten HD7970s
> 
> 
> Good progress!



averaging 20K credit a day according to Bionc Manager  thats from 6 - 8 hours of crunching while im sleeping and/or not gaming


----------



## MRCL (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm, seems I'll be crackin 10 million soon, according to my profile. Yes, I'm still actively crunching 24/7 for TPU even tough I make myself very rare around here


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 17, 2013)

MRCL said:


> Hmm, seems I'll be crackin 10 million soon, according to my profile. Yes, I'm still actively crunching 24/7 for TPU even tough I make myself very rare around here



Hi and welcome back. You have been away so long that you forgot that milestones are not the numbers you see at Boinc homepage  but that number divided by seven. You still have a few more days until you hit 10 M http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=583648 (about 10 years at the current rate)


----------



## MRCL (Jan 17, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Hi and welcome back. You have been away so long that you forgot that milestones are not the numbers you see at Boinc homepage  but that number divided by seven. You still have a few more days until you hit 10 M http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=583648 (about 10 years at the current rate)



Haha whoops my bad. So its closer to a 1.5 Million milestone then? 
Ten years... should be doable.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 17, 2013)

MRCL said:


> Ten years... should be doable.



grab a 7770 and watch ur PPD increase on the cheap


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

MRCL said:


> Haha whoops my bad. So its closer to a 1.5 Million milestone then?
> Ten years... should be doable.



Yes, that is about right 

You'll hit 10M eventually--I know that these 10m+ stones seemed way out of reach until the GPU app came and sped up everything


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 6,000,000 * -------
*HammerON passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*stinger608 passes 5,500,000 * -------
*Azma666 passes 3,500,000 * -------
*t_ski passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*ace80 passes 80,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 750,000 * -----
*foreword101 passes 20,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 30,000 * --
*Nokiacrazi passes 200 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*Welcome HammerON to the 20 Millionaire's Club!* --


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2013)

HAMMMMMMMMMMER!!!!!!!!!! How awesome man, passed 20 mill!!! Congrats brother!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2013)

Wooohooo, twenty million HammerON!  Wicked awesome! 

And t_ski, it looks like you'll be passing twenty million soon enough too! 

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, HammerOn and t_ski passed 19 & 18 million 2 days ago, respectively, and today passed 20 & 19!  
You guys are moving along with swift awesomeness.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2013)

great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 750,000 * -----
*Daimus passes 12,000,000 * ----------
*spout23 passes 3,500,000 * -------
*aquinus passes 2,000,000 * -------
*ace80 passes 90,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 800,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2013)

Another million done 

Well done all! 

Norton, I expect to see you at 16m tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Another million done
> 
> Well done all!
> 
> Norton, I expect to see you at 16m tomorrow



50k more to go- may hit that before midnight 

Congrats to you and all of the other stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,300,000 * -------
*theonedub passes 5,000,000 * -------
*[TPU]Soup passes 900,000 * -----
*Norton01 passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*the54thvoid passes 250,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 850,000 * -----
*NuclearRussian passes 300,000 * --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice stones tonight guys. Great 16 mil stone, Norton buddy.  I should be on the stoners list tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like you did it Norton--good work! 

Great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2013)

Great work everyone. Norton, you continue to rock it there for sure @ 16M  and theonedub @ the big 5M


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*TechPowerUp! passes 600,000,000 * ------------
*kcremona passes 70,000 * --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 8,000,000* ------- 
*t_ski passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*ace80 passes 100,000 * -----
*foreword101 passes 25,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *---

AND

*to ace80 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* --

AND

*to TechPowerUp! for passing 600 Million points* ----


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome job all--particularly that 20m t_ski! 

And it's amazing to see TPU collectively hit 600m....absolutely incredible


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2013)

600,000,000 points! Way to go team
Congrats to all the stoners of the day


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *TechPowerUp! passes 600,000,000 * ------------
> *kcremona passes 70,000 * --
> *ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 8,000,000* -------
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Awesome job all--particularly that 20m t_ski!
> 
> And it's amazing to see TPU collectively hit 600m....absolutely incredible



Thanks, guys (my button's broke again - I must have worn it out  )


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice one there t_ski


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice stones and i am almost to my next goal of 10 mil.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*partial list- FreeDC didn't post latest update 
*m8m!s passes 1,100,000 * -------
*johnspack passes 550,000 * ----
*SirKeldon passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, it looks like things are messed up.  I was hoping to include our progress on Clubic in the Daily Numbers, but no such luck


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, it looks like things are messed up.  I was hoping to include our progress on Clubic in the Daily Numbers, but no such luck



Well it certainly looks like we should be passing by Clubic when the WCG shutdown is over and we get all of our wu's reported in. 

Make sure those buffers are full Team!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 22, 2013)

Buffers are more than full (enough for like a week), and if empty the resources will simply go to climateprediction.net.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

I filled my buffers last night on my rigs. so they are good to go for a few days.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am going to install the old WCG client on my main when I get home and do a full test tomorrow to see if it will not BSOD.

Also the cruncher I will be bringing to work will start back up the 5770 for a while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2013)

I still need to bring my i7-950 back online, been down for a few days now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

Hope you get it back going Capt'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hope you get it back going Capt'



Just need to reinstall windows, but geez man just can't find the time.  At least things should be a bit back to normal for me now that I'm done fixing the car and doing a whole bunch of crap to it.


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Buck_Nasty passes 6,000,000 * -------
*T-Bob passes 2,000,000 * -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 6,500,000 * -------
*Kelarik passes 200,000 * --
*MStenholm passes 30,000,000 * -----------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 800,000 * -----
*catnipkiller passes 1,100,000 * ------- 
*kieranfun passes 40,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 30,000 * --
*Kaynar passes 200 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*and to MStenholm for reaching the 30 Millionaire's Club!* ----


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2013)

Great work stoners 
 &


----------



## johnspack (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotta like them wheatie os!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2013)

Impressive work Teammates, particularly MStenholm!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2013)

Great list of stoners last night.  Great work fellas!


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*stinger608 passes 6,000,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 6,000 * --
*mjkmike passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*Norton01 passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*foreword101 passes 30,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 50,000 * --
*Kaynar passes 500 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a nice ongoing battle with Norton and [Ion] that I hope continues for forever, nice work.  Also, good job Stinger and mjkmike


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome, another million.  Good work too Norton, you've worked hard!  And congratulations to mjkmike and the rest of the crowd!


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, another million.  Good work too Norton, you've worked hard!  And congratulations to mjkmike and the rest of the crowd!



Next stop 18 million


----------



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2013)

Holy dam,  nice stones up there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2013)

nice stones tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> Next stop 18 million



Yup, I hope we can both hit it the same day


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,400,000 * -------
*Craig0 passes 10,000 * --
*KieX passes 40,000,000 * -----------
*f22a4bandit passes 1,400,000 * -------
*zakkwylde passes 250,000 * --
*manofthem passes 15,000,000 * --------
*the54thvoid passes 300,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 900,000 * ----
*johnspack passes 600,000 * ----
*SirKeldon passes 40,000 * --
*A.j.Edwards passes 500 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*and to KieX for reaching the 40 Millionaire's Club!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

Amazing job KieX---you're a real inspiration! 

Good job manofthem--I expect to see you at 20m soon 

Well done everyone!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *AlienIsGOD passes 1,400,000 * -------
> *Craig0 passes 10,000 * --
> *KieX passes 40,000,000 * -----------
> ...



Now that I passed 20mil, do the stones stop coming every mil?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Now that I passed 20mil, do the stones stop coming every mil?



Every five million, high-roller


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Now that I passed 20mil, do the stones stop coming every mil?



Every 5 million for you now! 

Ion beat me to it..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Daimus (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice stones up there! KieX rocks Congrats!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

I missed the stones yesterday 

I just checked freedc and realized I hit the 15m yesteday, so I came to post happy thoughts.

Amazing KieX  and everyone else too.  James you're moving along nicely there


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today* *
*partial list- FreeDC didn't post a final update
*Jstn7477 passes 11,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to Jstn7477 for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,300,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 30,000 * --
*[TPU]Soup passes 950,000 * -----
*KarL5275 passes 1,200,000 * -------
*Norton01 passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*Daimus passes 13,000,000 * ----------
*okidna passes 300,000 * --
*m8m!s passes 1,200,000 * -------
*the54thvoid passes 350,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 50,000 * --
*A.j.Edwards passes 1,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2013)

Dam nice stones up there!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

A Triumph of Science 

Good work all--Norton, it's great to share a milestone with you once more


----------



## Bow (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A Triumph of Science
> 
> Good work all--Norton, it's great to share a milestone with you once more



Ditto  Now on to 19 Million (I expect you to reach it one day before me)

Great work everyone!!!


----------



## okidna (Jan 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *okidna passes 300,000 * --
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -



Wohoo 300K!   

Congrats to fellow stoners today! Great job guys!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2013)

It's awesome watching [Ion] and Norton battle each million step after another; great work fellas  
Lots of good stoners tonight, very awesome    Keep it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> It's awesome watching [Ion] and Norton battle each million step after another; great work fellas
> Lots of good stoners tonight, very awesome    Keep it up!



It's good fun to have someone to compete with.  And that way it's good encouragement to buy more hardware


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*BubbleBob passes 2,000,000 * -------
*t77snapshot passes 650,000 * -----
*BarbaricSoul passes 7,000,000 * -------
*Craig0 passes 40,000 * --
*Radical_Edward passes 3,500,000 * -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 850,000 * -----
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 8,500,000 * -------
*spout23 passes 4,000,000 * -------
*agent00skid passes 600,000 * ----
*catnipkiller passes 1,200,000 * -------
*ace80 passes 150,000 * --
*johnspack passes 650,000 * ----
*kieranfun passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2013)

Crazy stones today!!!
Congrats all


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

Crazy indeed, lots of amazing stones


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2013)

So many high scorers tonight!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 28, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So many high scorers tonight!



When I first read that, I though you said "So many high *stoners* tonight!"


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 28, 2013)

*Awesome*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratz stonerz!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today* *
*Note- WCG website is down- Stones from last FreeDC posting below:
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,500,000 * -------
*foreword101 passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*stinger608 passes 6,500,000* -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 50,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 300,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

Woot, just a few more days until I hit twenty million 
Norton, I'm sorry that we couldn't share this milestone 

Good job everyone!


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Woot, just a few more days until I hit twenty million
> Norton, I'm sorry that we couldn't share this milestone
> 
> Good job everyone!



I'll be there tomorrow as predicted 


 Congrats to you and all of the other stoners today!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats to all the stoners, especially [Ion] and his 19M!!!! 



Norton said:


> I'll be there tomorrow as predicted



That's cool, I should be there tomorrow too, a little lower pts (hitting 16 million) but it'll be a pleasure to be a stoner on the same day as you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2013)

Great work on inching in on that 20 million ION!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great work on inching in on that 20 million ION!



Thank you! 

It's certainly been an adventure and a journey, and I'm proud to have done so


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Ryo129@gmail.com passes 350,000 * --
*p_o_s_pc passes 3,500,000 * -------
*HammerON passes 25,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 60,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 900,000 * -----
*Norton01 passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*m8m!s passes 1,300,000 * -------
*manofthem passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*SirKeldon passes 60,000 * --
*A.j.Edwards passes 2,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

Good job on that 19 million Norton!  And props to Manofthem with 16m!  And HammerON, seriously, that's awesome


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job on that 19 million Norton!  And props to Manofthem with 16m!  And HammerON, seriously, that's awesome



Onward to 20 million and then a little bit of reconfiguring


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Onward to 20 million and then a little bit of reconfiguring



Well, you should be at 20m pretty soon now 

What reconfiguring are you planning on?


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, you should be at 20m pretty soon now
> 
> What reconfiguring are you planning on?



Have to get the 980X rig running and figure out which gpu goes where and then think about some other steps to take in order to keep my cpu AND gpu performance going


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 31, 2013)

CRUNCH ON


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2013)

Sexy stoners tonight . 
It's a pleasure to stone with you tonight Norton and HammerOn and everyone


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*A.j.Edwards passes 3,000 * --

*Congrats to A.j.Edwards for being our lone Stoner Today!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations--it must be exciting to be the lone stoner tonight


----------



## johnspack (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm,  my ppd seems to have dropped,  expected 700k by now,  but won't hit until tomorrow.  Hope it equalizes out at some point...  I've hit the top 30 several times now,  but now I'm not even close.  Haven't changed anything?  20k-8kppd seems a bit much....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Hmm,  my ppd seems to have dropped,  expected 700k by now,  but won't hit until tomorrow.  Hope it equalizes out at some point...  I've hit the top 30 several times now,  but now I'm not even close.  Haven't changed anything?  20k-8kppd seems a bit much....



Checked your "results status" for any errors?


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*A novice1 passes 25,000,000 * ----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*Craig0 passes 70,000 * --
*Doc41 passes 650,000 * ----
*n-ster passes 300,000 * --
*johnspack passes 700,000 * ----
*kieranfun passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to [Ion] for joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome!!  This is exciting! 

Congrats A Novice and everyone else


----------



## Bow (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## johnspack (Feb 2, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Checked your "results status" for any errors?


No,  but notice I have a huge number of wus,  "pending validation" but only starting from the 28th,  and a bunch around the 17th that just say "no reply".  I'm not sure how much I lost to "no reply",  but looks like a lot.  Haven't gone through the whole log yet,  it's large....


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome stones everyone


----------



## Bow (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*BarbaricSoul passes 7,500,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 12,000,000 * ---------
*MStenholm passes 35,000,000 * ----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 1,000,000 * --------
*foreword101 passes 50,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*Welcome [TPU]Soup to the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, so many millions of points tonight 

Congratulations on your first million Soup and good progress on that WCG badge foreword101!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats stoners, some awesome stone rolling this evening


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats stoners, some awesome stone rolling this evening



It's looking like we'll be getting stoned tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's looking like we'll be getting stoned tomorrow



If all goes according to plan, we will again have a fun stoner evening together, just in time for the Superbowl


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,600,000 * -------
*Craig0 passes 80,000 * --
*mjkmike passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 9,000,000 * -------
*Norton01 passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*Daimus passes 14,000,000 * ---------
*okidna passes 350,000 * --
*m8m!s passes 1,400,000 * -------
*zakkwylde passes 350,000 * --
*manofthem passes 17,000,000 * ---------
*ace80 passes 200,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

AND

*Welcome mjkmike and Norton01 to the 20 Millionaire's Club! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations Mike and Norton on your twenty million, and everyone else on no less important milestones


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats Norton and (magic)mike and Daimus and the_mad_shot , a pleasure to be stoning on the same evening wih you all!


----------



## okidna (Feb 4, 2013)

Wohoo 350K! This little beast (7850) surely is an amazing cruncher 

Congrats to fellow stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2013)

okidna said:


> Wohoo 350K! This little beast (7850) surely is an amazing cruncher
> 
> Congrats to fellow stoners!



Good job indeed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2013)

WOW, great job on the stones fellas!


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Craig0 passes 90,000 * --
*brandonwh64 passes 4,500,000 * -------
*spout23 passes 4,500,000 * -------
*agent00skid passes 650,000 * ----
*jjames888 passes 950,000 * -----
*johnspack passes 750,000 * -----
*kieranfun passes 90,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 70,000 * --
*A.j.Edwards passes 4,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats fellas, very nice work


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations all on a job well done!


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,400,000 * -------
*Craig0 passes 100,000 * -----
*okidna passes 400,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 400,000 * --
*catnipkiller passes 1,300,000 * -------
*jjames888 passes 1,000,000 * --------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

*Congrats to Craig0 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

*and to jjames888 for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2013)

Very good work to all our stoners tonight, and a warm welcome goes to james joining our club


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done everyone--the badge and the first million are always the most exciting


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,100,000 * -------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,700,000 * -------
*drkshdwltng passes 400,000 * --
*Doc41 passes 700,000 * ----
*zakkwylde passes 450,000 * --
*NHKS passes 40,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 1,100,000 * -------
*johnspack passes 800,000 * -----
*A.j.Edwards passes 5,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

I am at about 180K now, I suppose my next milestone is at 200k?


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am at about 180K now, I suppose my next milestone is at 200k?



Next for you is 200k and then every 50k until 1 million.... then every 100k


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> and to jjames888 for joining the Millionaire's Club!



Does not take long with a 7970...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> Does not take long with a 7970...



It's amazing what can be done with modern HW


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2013)

Props to all, especially my buddy NHKS!!!


----------



## NHKS (Feb 7, 2013)

*^* THANKS man! it is not everyday that you see a milestone by me! 

Congrats to ALL recent stoners! you are making fantastic progress to leaving no stone un-turned!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 7, 2013)

I have reached my official realistic goal of being number 2 in my country. Sad I had to pass MW to obtain it but he will get his place back when Spring and hotter weather will set a stop for a dual 7970 setup. Until then I will persuade the less realistic target of sit in top of the Danish chart. ETA is 48 days.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,700,000 * -------
*mystikl passes 200 * --
*Pembo passes 1,500,000 * -------
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 950,000 * -----
*Dorothydot passes 200,000 * --
*okidna passes 450,000 * --
*m8m!s passes 1,500,000 * -------
*zakkwylde passes 500,000 * ----
*jjames888 passes 1,200,000 * -------
*TRWOV passes 3,000 * --
*ArcticFir3 passes 7,000 * --
*AnnCore passes 100 * --
*sabre23 passes 200 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent group tonight making some very impressive progress!


----------



## okidna (Feb 8, 2013)

Dum dum dum dum.. 450K. 

Little bit slow due to electricity problems (here in my place, heavy rain + thunderstorm = blackout ).


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2013)

When will I stop getting milestones every 100,000


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> When will I stop getting milestones every 100,000



Milestones (from 200k and up):

50k up to 1 million
100k up to 2 million
500k up to 10 million
1 million up to 20 million
every 5 million when over 20 million


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2013)

8 more days till it only happens every week!


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 7,000 * --
*ChristTheGreat passes 5,000,000* ------- 
*phroba passes 25,000 * --
*mystikl passes 500 * --
*NF_Blake passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*BarbaricSoul passes 8,000,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 13,000,000 * --------
*roakfurt passes 10,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 600,000 * ----
*HillbillyHardware passes 800,000 * -----
*manofthem passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*jjames888 passes 1,300,000 * -------
*johnspack passes 850,000 * -----
*foreword101 passes 60,000 * --
*SirKeldon passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's BIG list of Stoners!!!* --


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Daimus (Feb 9, 2013)

Congratulations to all of today's stoners!
Nice to see a lot of new members.
Jstn7477 seems to overtake me in a week. Congrats!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats to all of our stoners today!


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*phroba passes 30,000 * --
*mystikl passes 4,000 * --
*stinger608 passes 7,000,000* ------- 
*hat_tpu passes 4,000,000 * -------
*KieX passes 45,000,000 * ------------
*adulaamin passes 250,000 * --
*roakfurt passes 30,000 * --
*dude12564 passes 150,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,000,000 * --------
*jjames888 passes 1,500,000* -------
*kieranfun passes 100,000 * -----
*Kaynar passes 7,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 40,000 * --
*ArcticFir3 passes 30,000 * --
*Maban passes 6,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * 

and

*Congrats to kieranfun for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

*Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to n3rdf1ght3r! * --


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats to all of today's stoners! : Keep up the good work!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Congrats to all of today's stoners! : Keep up the good work!



Congratulations on your first million.  May there be many more to come! 

Great work everyone--KieX in particular, I am in awe


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations on your first million.  May there be many more to come!
> 
> Great work everyone--KieX in particular, I am in awe



Thanks!  If I managed to get to 1,000,000 in 5 months, it should only take me about 18.75 years to catch up to where KieX is right now. NO PROBLEM


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *phroba passes 30,000 * --
> *mystikl passes 4,000 * --
> *stinger608 passes 7,000,000* -------
> ...



Congrats to all of today's stoners! 

And congrats to kieranfun and n3rdf1ght3r!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Thanks!  If I managed to get to 1,000,000 in 5 months, it should only take me about 18.75 years to catch up to where KieX is right now. NO PROBLEM



Well, you have many years to do it, and new hardware coming out all of the time


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 10, 2013)

1.8 million from my update just now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2013)

Great list of stones last night, keep up the good work fellas


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great list of stones last night, keep up the good work fellas



Great list coming today too- Including a nice Stone for you Captain!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Great list coming today too- Including a nice Stone for you Captain!



indeed 

That video card starting to put in some work.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> indeed
> 
> That video card starting to put in some work.



With an entire i7 dedicated to it, I'd say it should do 35k PPD without issue


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Chicken Patty passes 7,000,000 * -------
*AlienIsGOD passes 1,800,000 * -------
*mystikl passes 9,000 * --
*mosheen passes 1,200,000 * -------
*roakfurt passes 50,000 * --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 9,500,000 * -------
*okidna passes 500,000 * ----
*m8m!s passes 1,600,000 * -------
*zakkwylde passes 700,000 * ----
*HillbillyHardware passes 850,000 * -----
*jjames888 passes 1,600,000 * -------
*SirKeldon passes 90,000 * --
*Kaynar passes 10,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 70,000 * --
*Maban passes 10,000 * --

*sabre23 passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *Chicken Patty passes 7,000,000 * -------
> *AlienIsGOD passes 1,800,000 * -------
> *mystikl passes 9,000 * --
> ...



Congrats everyone! Keep up the great work!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations Captain on your 7m! 

Great work everyone!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 11, 2013)

Almost 100K (currently 92K) g0g0g0, oh yeah! 

Congrats to all stoners


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2013)

500K! 

Congratulation to everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

okidna said:


> 500K!
> 
> Congratulation to everyone!


Halfway to your first million! 


SirKeldon said:


> Almost 100K (currently 92K) g0g0g0, oh yeah!
> 
> Congrats to all stoners



You'll have your cruncher badge before you know it


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 10,000 * --
*phroba passes 40,000 * --
*mystikl passes 10,000 * --
*Jstn7477 passes 14,000,000 * ---------
*Craig0 passes 150,000* --
*adulaamin passes 300,000 * --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 150,000 * --
*roakfurt passes 70,000 * --
*Daimus passes 15,000,000 * ---------
*Anggoro passes 20,000 * --
*Doc41 passes 750,000 * -----
*zakkwylde passes 750,000 * -----
*LaMokona passes 250,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 1,700,000 * -------
*johnspack passes 900,000 * -----

*sabre23 passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 12, 2013)

A big thumbs up to all of today's Stoners!


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great stones this week


----------



## Bow (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 12, 2013)

Almost at 80k. Hopefully I can get a dedicated rig soon. Shame I can't use my two 4770's and my 3870 I have leftover.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> Almost at 80k. Hopefully I can get a dedicated rig soon. Shame I can't use my two 4770's and my 3870 I have leftover.



And soon you'll have your cruncher's badge 

It is a shame, but your FX and HD7850 are an impressive combination that is stil very potent


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And soon you'll have your cruncher's badge
> 
> It is a shame, but your FX and HD7850 are an impressive combination that is stil very potent



I don;t doubt that it is, but I do game a bit on it and I'd just like to have a dedicated computer for it that I can have going 24/7. Looks like I'll have to sell the 4770's and hopefully get a 7770. Then I just need a CPU. motherboard, and power supply and I'll have a rig.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> I don;t doubt that it is, but I do game a bit on it and I'd just like to have a dedicated computer for it that I can have going 24/7. Looks like I'll have to sell the 4770's and hopefully get a 7770. Then I just need a CPU. motherboard, and power supply and I'll have a rig.



That would be a good way to go 
Where are you?  If you're in the US48 I can get you set up with a LGA775 system for a reasonable price.  Or possibly an AMD X2.

Before too long, you'll end up with a dozen WCG systems


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Before too long, you'll end up with a dozen WCG systems



Unless you're broke like me  

I'd love to add an armada, but proper funds are just not falling into place.


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Unless you're broke like me
> 
> I'd love to add an armada, but proper funds are just not falling into place.



I'm in the same boat. 

I did see your sale thread Ion and may buy one of the C2D's you have, but not sure at this moment. I saw a E6750 a few days ago on eBay for $20 and was about to bid at the last second when someone raised it and I didn't have time to change my bid. One of the reasons I joined was actually to get the chance of winning one of the C2D's.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not sure where Norton is, so I'm doing the milestones tonight 


n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,100,000  
Chevalr1c passes 200,000  
SirKeldon passes 100,000  
spout23 passes 5,000,000  Good work! 
HBalazs.hu passes 20,000  
KrisC passes 7,000 
okidna passes 550,000 Over halfway to that first million! 
jjames888 passes 1,800,000  
kaynar passes 30,000  
catnipkiller passes 1,400,000  
roakfurt passes 90,000 Nearly at your WCG Badge! 
TRWOV passes 100,000 WCG Cruncher Badge Time! 
AlienIsGod passes 1,900,000   
agent00skid passes 700,000   
ArcticFir3 passes 60,000  
modded passes 100 Your first milestone! 
maban passes 20,000  
mauriek passes 40,000 
AnnCore passes 100,000 Now you get a WCG Cruncher Badge! 
Zebeon passes 30,000  
mystikl passes 20,000 
dude12564 passes 200,000  
HillbillyHardware passes 900,000 Nearly a millionaire! 
sabre23 passes 100,000 Now you get a sig badge!  



Congratulations to SirKeldon, sabre23, and AnnCore and TRWOV for earning their WCG Cruncher Badges!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2013)

That's a whole lot of amazing stoners this evening; very spectacular work everyone!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry guys... out with the Mrs tonight and got back late 

@ion- Thanks for doing the post for tonight - 

Great Stones Today Team!! 

*Congrats to SirKeldon, sabre23, AnnCore and TRWOV on earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badges*!!! ---


----------



## okidna (Feb 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure where Norton is, so I'm doing the milestones tonight
> 
> 
> okidna passes 550,000 Over halfway to that first million!
> ...



Yay! I got yellow!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

okidna said:


> Yay! I got yellow!



I'll admit, yellow didn't look quite as good as I was hoping, but I like to mix things up with different colors


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 13, 2013)

The numbers is what count - but hey - nice touch with the collors


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeeeehaaaa 100K! Ride on, baby! 

Thanks to all! 

PS: Nice shiny badge


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice colour usage


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 13, 2013)

okidna said:


> Yay! I got yellow!



i got pink


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i got pink



*Magenta*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 13, 2013)

you are still a bastard, my good sir


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 14, 2013)

when does the stats update? 8PM est?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats to everyone, I had difficulty reading the yellow name. Yellow on white was probably not the best colour combo  I SPELLED COLOUR RIGHT! GOD DAMN IT SPELL CHECK


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I SPELLED COLOUR RIGHT! GOD DAMN IT SPELL CHECK



spell check hates Canadians


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> when does the stats update? 8PM est?



WCG closes out for the day @ 00:00 GMT or 7pm est FreeDC updates it's site an hour or two afterward...


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 25,000 * --
*phroba passes 50,000 * --
*El_Mayo passes 1,500,000 * -------
*mystikl passes 30,000 * --
*theonedub passes 5,500,000 * -------
*Solaris17 passes 200,000 * --
*BarbaricSoul passes 8,500,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 15,000,000 * ----------
*adulaamin passes 350,000 * --
*Xenturion passes 3,000,000 * -------
*GoBuuku passes 45,000,000 * -----------
*roakfurt passes 100,000 * -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 150,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 850,000 * -----
*manofthem passes 19,000,000 * ----------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *=

*and congrats to roakfurt for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, so many amazing milestones, particularly GoBuuku's 45 million!  

I should have something special coming up tomorrow


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm,  Free-DC is slow,  I passed 950k today...  been bringing my 480 online at night so I can hit 1 mill quick.  Darn thing is twice as fast as my crunching box!


----------



## Bow (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

i will have 2 million total credits coming up in the next 12 hours


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations! 

I hit 25m earlier today


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice job Ion!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I hit 25m earlier today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130214/25m.png



Super job man


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2013)

25M! 

holy mother of God.jpg


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Norton and congrats Ion.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 40,000 * --
*carlramsey passes 900,000 * -----
*HammerON passes 30,000,000 * -----------
*NF_Blake passes 19,000,000 * ----------
*twuersch passes 4,500,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 25,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 200,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 400,000 * --
*MStenholm passes 40,000,000 * -----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 1,100,000 * -------
*elemelek passes 150,000 * --
*okidna passes 600,000 * ----
*zakkwylde passes 900,000 * -----
*HillbillyHardware passes 950,000 * -----
*LaMokona passes 300,000 * --

*sabre23 passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to HammerON on reaching the 30 Millionaire's club!* -

and

*Congrats to MStenholm on reaching the 40 Millionaire's club! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

Amazing job all--it's a pleasure to share a milestone night with HammerON and MStenholm!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 15, 2013)

Great job everyone!

Special congrats to HammerON, MStenholm, and Ion


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 50,000 * --
*phroba passes 70,000 * --
*ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,600,000 * -------
*MRCLTPU passes 1,400,000 * -------
*Buck_Nasty passes 6,500,000 * -------
*AlienIsGOD passes 2,000,000 * -------
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 6,500,000 * -------
*mystikl passes 40,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 450,000 * --
*roakfurt passes 150,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,200,000 * -------
*Doc41 passes 800,000 * -----
*m8m!s passes 1,700,000 * -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 200,000 * --
*aquinus passes 2,500,000 * -------

*sabre23 passes 200,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 16, 2013)

sweet 200k, Matthew-3770K


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> sweet 200k, Matthew-3770K



Congratulations!


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 16, 2013)

sweet job guys


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *HBalazs.hu passes 50,000 * --
> *phroba passes 70,000 * --
> *ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,600,000 * -------
> ...








I dont want to complain but YOUR POST is ALWAYS unfair i also crossed 200,000 but my name always @(more) . i.e. you post only front page not all stoners that happens to be on currrent date.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 16, 2013)

2013-02-15	n3rdf1ght3r	1,200,000
2013-02-15	MRCLTPU	1,400,000
2013-02-15	JNUKZ	6,000
2013-02-15	adulaamin	450,000
2013-02-15	aquinus	2,500,000
2013-02-15	HBalazs.hu	50,000
2013-02-15	Kaynar	50,000
2013-02-15	blibba	4,000
2013-02-15	Buck_Nasty	6,500,000
2013-02-15	roakfurt	150,000
2013-02-15	AlienIsGOD	2,000,000
2013-02-15	ArcticFir3	90,000
2013-02-15	phroba	70,000
2013-02-15	mauriek	100,000
2013-02-15	Doc41	800,000
2013-02-15	ChaoticAtmosphere	1,600,000
2013-02-15	Zebeon	40,000
2013-02-15	VulkanBros_TPU	6,500,000
2013-02-15	zakkwylde	950,000
2013-02-15	mystikl	40,000
2013-02-15	m8m!s	1,700,000
2013-02-15	sabre23	200,000
2013-02-15	Matthew-3770K	200,000


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2013)

We are not used to have so many stones on one day  Congratulation and I'm sure that Norton will look on the second page in the future


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 16, 2013)

I seriously think that you should somehow promote WCG on TPU website (for example on the right side of the big "TECHPOWERUP" sign on the top of the main website).

The team is quite big and there are 3-4 threads concerning installation instructions, new members, milestones etc.

The WCG TPU team has been around for a while now, and I have been been visiting this webpage for 2-3 years now on a nearly daily basis, but I stumbled upon WCG in the forum for the first time just a month ago. I had no idea this existed here. Based on this logic many more potential supporters have missed this opportunity till now.

I am sure that the february contest gave you many new users, not because of the things to be won, but because it was presented in the main news page. Think about having a permanent small place for WCG on the main TPU page...

Another potential spot would be on the right side of the NextPowerUp news window, where currently sits an MSI giveaway picture. Also, why not combine the frequent giveaways of TPU with frequent WCG contests/challenges such as the current contest?

Just food for thought...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

With the latest update, TechPowerUp just hit
Seven Hundred Million

Amazing work everyone, this is an accomplishment that we should feel very proud of!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2013)

0.7 Gigastones!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn nice stones last night.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*TechPowerUp! passes 700,000,000 *----
*stinger608 passes 7,500,000 * -------
*Jstn7477 passes 16,000,000* ---------- 
*adulaamin passes 500,000 * ----
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 200,000 * --
*dude12564 passes 250,000 * --
*t_ski passes 25,000,000 * -----------
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,000,000 * --------
*catnipkiller passes 1,500,000 * -------
*NuclearRussian passes 350,000 * --
*A.j.Edwards passes 6,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 250,000 * --
*ArcticFir3 passes 100,000 * -----
*Maban passes 40,000 * --
*AnnCore passes 200,000* --
*C4LIN passes 25,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and to HillbillyHardware for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -

*and to ArcticFir3 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! * -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

A _*masterful*_ job everyone!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job everyone!


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank  you, thank you 

Didn't realize I passed the milestone so quickly 

EDIT: Congrats to all other members who achieved the milestones as well


----------



## johnspack (Feb 17, 2013)

Arg,  wish Free-DC would hurry up and update..  stuck on 994k.....


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Arg,  wish Free-DC would hurry up and update..  stuck on 994k.....



It looks like _someone_ is a millionaire now!


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 60,000 * --
*phroba passes 80,000 * --
*mystikl passes 50,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 550,000 * ----
*memmaker passes 150,000 * --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 10,000,000 * -----------
*okidna passes 650,000 * ----
*Matthew-3770K passes 250,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 1,000,000 * --------
*johnspack passes 1,000,000 * --------
*Kaynar passes 60,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 300,000 * --
*Maban passes 50,000 * --
*C4LIN passes 30,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 250,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*Welcome zakkwylde and johnspack to the Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Welcome ThE_MaD_ShOT to the 10 Millionaire's Club!* --


----------



## johnspack (Feb 18, 2013)

Yayyy!  First mil,  and only 16 or so to catch up to my fah output!  Congrats to the other 2 millionaires,  and of course to all the stoners tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats to all the stoners this fine evening.  
I just missed out ,  Tomorrow shall have to be my day


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Jstn7477 passes 17,000,000 * ----------
*Craig0 passes 250,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 600,000 * ----
*volkor passes 25,000 * --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 250,000 * --
*roakfurt passes 200,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,300,000 * -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 300,000 * --
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,100,000 * -------
*manofthem passes 20,000,000 * -----------
*LaMokona passes 350,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 2,500,000 * -------
*Kaynar passes 70,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 350,000 * --
*Maban passes 60,000 * --

*sabre23 passes 300,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*Congrats to manofthem for joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *Jstn7477 passes 17,000,000 * ----------
> *Craig0 passes 250,000 * --
> *adulaamin passes 600,000 * ----
> ...



sweeeet 300k  Matthew-3770K

3k Cancer work units complete


----------



## Bow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

Impressive work--you guys are doing well! 
Manofthem, particularly impressive!


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Impressive work--you guys are doing well!
> Manofthem, particularly impressive!



and james888* ... been awhile!  

*iirc you got a Stone every day from 1 to 2 million 

Great job everybody


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's good to rocking along, almost with the big boys... but not quite   

Jstn will be passing me any moment here soon  nice work everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2013)

Great job stoners!


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow again misses out because of second page.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*phroba passes 90,000 * --
*mosheen passes 1,300,000 * -------
*adulaamin passes 650,000 * ----
*volkor passes 30,000 * --
*Daimus passes 16,000,000* ----------
*okidna passes 700,000 * ----
*agent00skid passes 750,000 * -----
*m8m!s passes 1,800,000 * -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 350,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 1,100,000 * -------
*om3n- passes 1,400,000 * -------
*Kaynar passes 80,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 400,000 * --
*AnnCore passes 250,000 * --
*GJKOZIOL passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 20, 2013)

4,117 help conquer cancer completed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2013)

Lot of stones as of late. Keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lot of stones as of late. Keep up the great work fellas!



A big stone coming for me by the end of this week!


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 70,000 * --
*phroba passes 100,000 * -----
*p_o_s_pc passes 4,000,000 * -------
*El_Mayo passes 1,600,000 * -------
*NF_Blake passes 20,000,000* ----------- 
*t77snapshot passes 700,000 * ----
*Craig0 passes 300,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 750,000 * -----
*roakfurt passes 250,000 * --
*spout23 passes 5,500,000 * -------
*Doc41 passes 850,000 * -----
*zakkwylde passes 1,200,000 * -------
*catnipkiller passes 1,600,000 * -------
*foreword101 passes 80,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 450,000 * --

*sabre23 passes 350,000 * --
*Zebeon passes 60,000 * --
*JNUKZ passes 25,000 * --
*KrisC passes 25,000 * --
*Shoda passes 30,000 * --
*ArcticFir3 passes 150,000 * --
*Maban passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

*Congrats to phroba for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

and

*Congrats to NF_Blake for joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2013)

:d


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations to NF_Blake and everyone else for a job well done!


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Milestones Today



Y U NO POST MY MILESTONE . PLEASE DONT HATE ME THIS MUCH


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 700,000 * ----




THANK YOU  Only 300,000 till my big 1 Mil


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2013)

milestones have awoken me from my slumber (my hx1000 blew up in early november)

glad to see the htpc was still crunching!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Y U NO POST MY MILESTONE . PLEASE DONT HATE ME THIS MUCH



Norton is as fair and unbiased as TPU has to offer--I can vouch for him and guarantee that he posts every milestone that shows up here.  Your milestone showed up today, and will be noted tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

After today I should hit 5 Mil!! I am excited!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2013)

Indeed, don't think anybody here can possibly say anything bad about such member as Norton is himself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed, don't think anybody here can possibly say anything bad about such member as Norton is himself.



He smells! LOL I KID I KID!


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Norton is as fair and unbiased as TPU has to offer--I can vouch for him and guarantee that he posts every milestone that shows up here.  Your milestone showed up today, and will be noted tonight



Dude...I hit 350,000 on 20th Feb and now you are checking the milestone of 21st Feb of 400,000 . I simply want to state that he post front page only because respected mstenholm pointed out ""We are not used to have so many stones on one day""



mstenholm said:


> We are not used to have so many stones on one day  Congratulation and I'm sure that Norton will look on the second page in the future





And this milestone thing is great incentive for me to always crunch as much as possible.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Y U NO POST MY MILESTONE . PLEASE DONT HATE ME THIS MUCH



Hey my apologies if I missed your Miliestone or anyone else's!! I go by the Team page on FreeDC and didn't realize that they didn't post them all. 

I'll check your user page tonight and add in any Stones you've received that I may have missed on the appropriate date(s). I try my best to treat everyone equally and fairly so rest assured there is no malice of any kind directed towards you or anyone else if I miss a post...

In the future if anyone notices that I missed a stone or any other error please drop me a PM and let me know- I'll be more than happy to correct it and acknowledge my error


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Dude...I hit 350,000 on 20th Feb and now you are checking the milestone of 21st Feb of 400,000 . I simply want to state that he post front page only because respected mstenholm pointed out ""We are not used to have so many stones on one day""
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry buddy. Think this was just an error on Free-DC. Taking a quick look at the complete list here doesn't have your name come up for the 350K stone on the 20th, although on your user page it definitely comes up.

It's not intentional by Norton as whether it's someone's first 100 or their last 100K we all enjoy celebrating our team members' efforts. Just think some of our older members used to take months to achieve what you can do in a few days now. So we certainly value contribution in any shape and form it comes. But Free-DC ain't foolproof as we all have discovered at some point or other.

Peace 



Norton said:


> Hey my apologies if I missed your Miliestone or anyone else's!! I go by the Team page on FreeDC and didn't realize that they didn't post them all.



I don't think you missed it, looks like a Free-DC bug from what I see looking at the links. :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2013)

KieX said:


> I don't think you missed it, looks like a Free-DC bug from what I see looking at the links. :shadedshu



I just checked and I couldn't find it either? FreeDC does mess up sometimes- we all find that out eventually :shadedshu

In either case- the Milestones posts will be updated as necessary 

@Brandon- you don't want to know what I run into on occassion so your post is partially true... being a turd herder (i.e. wastewater treatment plant operator) has it's downside


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2013)

I could sworn that I saw sabre's milestone yesterday but it isn't there anymore... and several of mine don't show up either. You can see it clearly in adulaamin's case:50,000 milestone on Feb 14th, 800,000 milestone on Feb 21th with no milestones between. I think it's a Free DC thing.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think Free DC @team page only track latest milestone of an individual which caused the misunderstanding.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*FordGT90Concept passes 4,000,000 * -------
*Kelarik passes 250,000 * --
*Jstn7477 passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*adulaamin passes 800,000 * -----
*volkor passes 40,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,400,000 * -------
*okidna passes 750,000 * -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 400,000 * --
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,200,000 * -------
*Kaynar passes 90,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 500,000 * ----
*sabre23 passes 400,000 * --
*GJKOZIOL passes 50,000 * --
*seby83 passes 7,000 * --
*mauriek passes 300,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats to all of today's stoners! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> I think Free DC @team page only track latest milestone of an individual which caused the misunderstanding.



Thanks to sabre23 and a little checking around with FreeDC stat's from other Teams I believe I found the source of the error on missing Milestone's:

1- FreeDC only lists 15 milestones max on any day on the Team page (the balance, if any, are on the Milestone page)

2- Those 15 stones do not follow the same order on the Milestone page (i.e. when you click on "more")

3- If there are less than 15 stones in a day, all of them should be on the Team page

The fix:

1- I will defer to the Milestone page to confirm all of the days stones if there are 15 stones on the Team page to make sure everyone gets their Milestones.
2- Please PM me if your Milestone is missing- I will add it.

Sound OK? 
Please post or PM any feedback or comments


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 22, 2013)

I just noticed I had my client paused for the good amount of 12 hours...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks to sabre23 and a little checking around with FreeDC stat's from other Teams I believe I found the source of the error on missing Milestone's:
> 
> 1- FreeDC only lists 15 milestones max on any day on the Team page (the balance, if any, are on the Milestone page)
> 
> ...





See Norton is human after all.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> See Norton is human after all.



Shhh! Don't let that get out


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks to sabre23 and a little checking around with FreeDC stat's from other Teams I believe I found the source of the error on missing Milestone's:
> 
> 1- FreeDC only lists 15 milestones max on any day on the Team page (the balance, if any, are on the Milestone page)
> 
> ...



Thanks for looking in to this--much appreciated!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*sujo1 passes 3,000,000* -------
*stinger608 passes 8,000,000* -------
*Craig0 passes 350,000* --
*adulaamin passes 900,000* -----
*brandonwh64 passes 5,000,000* -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 300,000* --
*roakfurt passes 300,000* --
*zakkwylde passes 1,300,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 400,000* --
*Kaynar passes 100,000* -----
*TRWOV passes 550,000* ----
*ArcticFir3 passes 200,000* --
*Maban passes 80,000* --
*AnnCore passes 300,000* --
*sabre23 passes 450,000* --
*JNUKZ passes 30,000* --
*KrisC passes 30,000* --
*seby83 passes 8,000* --
*mauriek passes 350,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to Kaynar for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, that's quite a list of stoners tonight 
Stinger is the high roller tonight


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*mystikl passes 60,000 * --
*adulaamin passes 950,000 * -----
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,500,000 * -------
*Norton01 passes 25,000,000 * ----------
*okidna passes 800,000 * -----
*m8m!s passes 1,900,000 * -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 450,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 600,000 * ----
*seby83 passes 10,000 * --
*Zebeon passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes! finally at 1.5 million =D Congrats to all the other stoners!


----------



## okidna (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats to all!

Special congrats to Norton for his big 25 million stone!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats to tonight's stoners and congrats Norton to the 25 mil mark buddy


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

Good job everyone---and particularly Norton!


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 80,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 19,000,000* ----------
*Craig0 passes 400,000* --
*adulaamin passes 1,000,000* --------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 350,000* --
*roakfurt passes 350,000* --
*KarL5275 passes 1,300,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 900,000* -----
*zakkwylde passes 1,400,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,300,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 1,700,000* -------
*jjames888 passes 3,000,000* -------
*johnspack passes 1,100,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 650,000* ----
*Maban passes 90,000* --
*sabre23 passes 500,000* ----
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 350,000* --
*mukund7 passes 500* --
*GJKOZIOL passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

and

*Congrats to adulaamin for joining the Millionaire's Club! * -


----------



## johnspack (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a lot of big stones tonight!  Nice job all!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

Fifty years of runtime


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 90,000 * --
*Chicken Patty passes 7,500,000 * -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 9,000,000 * -------
*MStenholm passes 45,000,000 * -----------
*volkor passes 50,000 * --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,600,000 * -------
*okidna passes 850,000 * -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 500,000 * ----
*foreword101 passes 90,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 750,000 * -----
*ArcticFir3 passes 250,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 550,000 * ----
*mauriek passes 400,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## okidna (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats to all! 

Amazing 45 millions by mstenholm! Congrats!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I should be a thirty million tomorrow--at least if I can figure out what's misbehaving about two of my systems


----------



## KieX (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats stoners. 

MStenholm, just a few more weeks to go for you to pass me and [Ion] will be using my 2x 7970 rig to go faster


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your fifty million Dan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2013)

Ever since those WU's stones have been achievEd left and right.  Keep up the great work people!


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*El_Mayo passes 1,700,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 30,000,000 * -----------
*Craig0 passes 450,000 * --
*KieX passes 50,000,000 * -----------
*adulaamin passes 1,100,000 * -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 400,000 * --
*Matthew-3770K passes 550,000 * ----
*zakkwylde passes 1,500,000 * -------
*SirKeldon passes 150,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 800,000 * -----
*Maban passes 100,000 * -----
*sabre23 passes 600,000 * ----
*KrisC passes 40,000 * --
*Zebeon passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*Congrats to Maban for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

and

*Congrats to Aperture_Science_Innovators for reaching the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Congrats to KieX for reaching the 50 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Amazing--over 10x now what I was at when I started back last year.  And a big congrats to Dan for his stunning fifty million and everyone else for a job well done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

Great job to tonight's stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2013)

Great job guy's


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2013)

woot!! With this stone I enter the top 100


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> woot!! With this stone I enter the top 100
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5498/capture005v.jpg



Keep it up!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! I missed all of the great stones the last two days
great job Captain


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to KieX for reaching the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -



I think he was in the "30 Millionaire's Club" about 20 million ago, Bill


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I think he was in the "30 Millionaire's Club" about 20 million ago, Bill



Doh!!!! Fixed 

Thanks T


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 27, 2013)

KieX said:


> Congrats stoners.
> 
> MStenholm, just a few more weeks to go for you to pass me and [Ion] will be using my 2x 7970 rig to go faster



Yes you made it bit easier for me  but it also means that I wouldn't have cherry pie any longer with [Ion] doing +600k PPD. Nice that we as a team can keep up the production. Mine has stayed stable despite I'm sitting in a big sand box in Africa.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Lukfi passes 250,000* --
*dhoshaw passes 6,000,000* -------
*mosheen passes 1,400,000* -------
*Jstn7477 passes 20,000,000* -----------
*[TPU]Soup passes 1,200,000* -------
*roakfurt passes 400,000* --
*Daimus passes 17,000,000* ----------
*okidna passes 900,000* -----
*agent00skid passes 800,000* -----
*m8m!s passes 2,000,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,400,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 1,800,000* -------
*kieranfun passes 150,000* --
*TRWOV passes 850,000* -----
*ArcticFir3 passes 300,000* --
*AnnCore passes 400,000* --
*GJKOZIOL passes 70,000* --
*blibba passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -
and

*Welcome Jstn7477 to the 20 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy crap man, that is a ton of stoners today! Congrats to all.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

Woohoo, that's pretty amazing!  

Congratulations in particular to Justin!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2013)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 8,500,000* -------
*Craig0 passes 500,000* ----
*adulaamin passes 1,200,000* -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 450,000* --
*BowHunt3r passes 2,500,000* -------
*dude12564 passes 300,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,700,000* -------
*spout23 passes 6,000,000* -------
*Doc41 passes 950,000* -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 600,000* ----
*LaMokona passes 450,000* --
*ace80 passes 300,000* --
*C4LIN passes 40,000* --
*sabre23 passes 650,000* ----
*blibba passes 10,000* --
*mauriek passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Job Guys


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice, i should be gettin my mil in a day or two


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 35,000,000* ----------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 11,000,000* ----------
*p_o_s_pc passes 4,500,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 900,000* -----
*sabre23 passes 700,000* ----
*okidna passes 950,000* -----
*BowHunt3r passes 2,500,000* -------
*johnspack passes 1,200,000* -------
*Munkhtur	passes 5,000,000* -------
*ace80 passes 300,000* --
*volkor passes 60,000* --
*Zebeon passes 90,000* --
*Kaynar passes 150,000* --
*HBalazs.hu passes 100,000* -----
*zakkwylde passes 1,600,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and 

*Congrats to HBalazs.hu for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats to all! Keep it up!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats to HammerOn on his 35,000,000  Great work to everyone else, keep on crunching


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2013)

Terrific stoners tonight, some truly amazing numbers up there and some great milestones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2013)

Good job everyone!  Our milestones list just keeps growing.  Great work team!


----------



## Thrawn (Mar 2, 2013)

"Congrats to phroba for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!"

Thanks, but what does this badge look like?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 2, 2013)

It's the WCG cruncher badge with the stars you see in the bottom left of our posts.  When you reach 100k,  you can select in your profile to show it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2013)

Thrawn said:


> "Congrats to phroba for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!"
> 
> Thanks, but what does this badge look like?



The badge is at the bottom of our sigs. Just enter your WCG name in the in the misc box (User CP > Edit Options (bottom of page)

Try this link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## okidna (Mar 2, 2013)

Great job everyone! Congrats to all fellow stoners!


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Mar 2, 2013)

great job guys!

had to make a post to test my new WCG-TPU cruncher badge


----------



## Thrawn (Mar 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> The badge is at the bottom of our sigs. Just enter your WCG name in the in the misc box (User CP > Edit Options (bottom of page)
> 
> Try this link:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions





johnspack said:


> It's the WCG cruncher badge with the stars you see in the bottom left of our posts.  When you reach 100k,  you can select in your profile to show it.



Thanks, got it!


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*phroba passes 150,000* --
*Craig0 passes 550,000* ----
*adulaamin passes 1,300,000* -------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,800,000* -------
*roakfurt passes 450,000* --
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,800,000* -------
*Matthew-3770K passes 650,000* ----
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,500,000* -------
*ArcticFir3 passes 350,000* --
*AnnCore passes 450,000* --
*GJKOZIOL passes 80,000* --
*KrisC passes 50,000* --
*blibba passes 20,000* --
*mauriek passes 500,000* ----
*Zebeon passes 100,000* -----
*Sorin Tanasa passes 500* --
*JNUKZ passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to Zebeon for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2013)

arghhh...2000p away from the mill... you shall be mine tomorrow...


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 30,000,000* -----------
*ChristTheGreat passes 5,500,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 1,800,000* -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 9,500,000* -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 500,000* ----
*okidna passes 1,000,000* --------
*catnipkiller passes 1,900,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 500,000* ----
*foreword101 passes 100,000* -----
*TRWOV passes 1,000,000* --------
*ArcticFir3 passes 400,000* --
*Maban passes 150,000* --
*sabre23 passes 750,000* -----
*GJKOZIOL passes 90,000* --
*blibba passes 25,000* --
*Sorin Tanasa passes 1,000* --
*mauriek passes 500,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

and

*Congrats to foreword101 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

and

*Congrats to okidna and TRWOV for reaching the Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Congrats to A novice1 for reaching the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## okidna (Mar 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to okidna and TRWOV for reaching the Millionaire's Club!* -



Thank you! 

Proud to share this milestone together with TRWOV 

And also congrats to all today's stoners


----------



## LaMokona (Mar 4, 2013)

Half way to a million. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats to all the amazing stoners tonight!  What a list!!! 

Great work okidna, A novice1, forward101, TRWOV, and everyone else!!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome--some new Millionaires!  Great job!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *A novice1 passes 30,000,000* -----------
> *ChristTheGreat passes 5,500,000* -------
> *El_Mayo passes 1,800,000* -------
> ...



Great stones tonight.  Welcome to the millionaires club "okidna" and "TRWOV".


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Stormhammy passes 30,000 * --
*Craig0 passes 600,000 * ----
*adulaamin passes 1,400,000 * -------
*volkor passes 70,000 * --
*Matthew-3770K passes 700,000 * ----
*Maban passes 200,000 * --
*AnnCore passes 500,000 * ----
*sabre23 passes 800,000 * -----
*GJKOZIOL passes 100,000 * -----
*blibba passes 30,000 * --
*seby83 passes 20,000 * --
*mauriek passes 550,000 * ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to GJKOZIOL for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

GREAT JOB EVERYONE!


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*v12dock passes 500 * --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 550,000 * ----
*roakfurt passes 500,000 * ----
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 1,900,000 * -------
*Doc41 passes 1,000,000 * --------
*t_ski passes 30,000,000 * -----------
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,600,000 * -------
*TRWOV passes 1,100,000 * -------
*ArcticFir3 passes 450,000 * --
*Maban passes 250,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 850,000 * -----
*KrisC passes 60,000 * --
*mauriek passes 600,000 * ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Welcome Doc41 to the Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Welcome t_ski to the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome--good job t_ski on hitting the 30m mark! 

And Doc41 on your first million--hopefully many more to come


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazing stoners tonight!  

Shout out to Maban and t_ski, very nice work boys


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 6, 2013)

About time,
and great milestones everyone, specially t_ski


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*v12dock passes 2,000 * --
*stinger608 passes 9,000,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 35,000,000 * -----------
*adulaamin passes 1,500,000 * -------
*zakkwylde passes 1,700,000 * -------
*NHKS passes 50,000 * --
*LaMokona passes 550,000 * ----
*TRWOV passes 1,200,000 * -------
*AnnCore passes 550,000 * ----
*seby83 passes 25,000 * --
*mauriek passes 650,000 * ----
*Zebeon passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome, another five million done! 

I hope to be at 40m soon, and then onward to the big 50m


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2013)

Huge congrats to all the stoners tonight.


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

299,569...

Woke up to to MabFold's GPUs sitting idle. I had changed the default device profile, intended to just make my main computer not get any GPU work units so I could switch it to FAH. Since I'm new to doing that, I didn't realize it was global.


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> 299,569...
> 
> Woke up to to MabFold's GPUs sitting idle. I had changed the default device profile, intended to just make my main computer not get any GPU work units so I could switch it to FAH. Since I'm new to doing that, I didn't realize it was global.



You can use multiple device profiles on the WCG account (home, school, work, etc.)... just use a 2nd profile for the other rig


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I did that today. I was incredibly tired yesterday.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2013)

I just saw that NHKS was a stoner yesterday and wanted to say great work buddy 
Of course , props to stinger, [Ion], zakkwylde, and trwov!


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*carlramsey passes 950,000 * -----
*AlienIsGOD passes 2,500,000 * -------
*v12dock passes 3,000 * --
*mosheen passes 1,500,000 * -------
*t77snapshot passes 750,000 * -----
*Craig0 passes 650,000 * ----
*roakfurt passes 550,000 * ----
*Daimus passes 18,000,000 * ----------
*agent00skid passes 850,000 * -----
*Matthew-3770K passes 750,000 * -----
*catnipkiller passes 2,000,000 * -------
*Maban passes 300,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 900,000 * -----
*additional stones:*
*mauriek passes 700,000* ----
*Matthew-3770K passes 750,000* -----
*seby83 passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

Great work all--Daimus in particular!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 8, 2013)

750,000! wooooooot!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> 750,000! wooooooot!





Closing in on that million!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 150,000 * --
*p_o_s_pc passes 5,000,000 * -------
*v12dock passes 7,000 * --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 600,000 * ----
*spout23 passes 6,500,000 * -------
*okidna passes 1,100,000 * -------
*Anggoro passes 25,000 * --
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,700,000 * -------
*johnspack passes 1,300,000 * -------
*SirKeldon passes 200,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 1,300,000 * -------
*Maban passes 350,000 * --
*AnnCore passes 600,000 * ---
*sabre23 passes 950,000 * -----
*blibba passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Lots of stoner boys in the 1 million mark, well done.  and  to spout23 for being the high roller this fine evening as we finish up the challenge!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*TechPowerUp! passes 800,000,000 * ------
*phroba passes 200,000 * --
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,200,000 * -------
*El_Mayo passes 1,900,000 * -------
*v12dock passes 9,000 * --
*mystikl passes 70,000 * --
*Craig0 passes 700,000 * ----
*adulaamin passes 1,700,000 * -------
*MStenholm passes 50,000,000 * -----------
*roakfurt passes 600,000 * ----
*Chevalr1c passes 250,000 * --
*zakkwylde passes 1,800,000 * -------
*Maban passes 400,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 1,000,000 * --------
*mukund7 passes 1,000 * --
*mauriek passes 750,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to sabre23 for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Congrats to MStenholm for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club and for reaching the Top Rank on the Team!!!* -

and

*Congrats to all for the 800 Million Team milestone!!! * ----


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2013)

Wowee, way to go TPU! 

Amazing work MStenholm  and sabre23, great work for you


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2013)

Great job team and nice stones
MStenholm


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2013)

Updated the post-

Congrats to MStenholm for also reaching the Top Rank (#1) on the Team! -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow, eight hundred million 

Congratulations to MStenholm on both of your achievements and everyone else on their milestones!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 10, 2013)

#1 in team ! Who would have thought that a year ago?
One more milestone to go - #1 in country in 11.58 days 
I will however only keep these positions until GPU work runs out and the hardcore CPU crunchers will reclaim the position.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> #1 in team ! Who would have thought that a year ago?
> One more milestone to go - #1 in country in 11.58 days
> I will however only keep these positions until GPU work runs out and the hardcore CPU crunchers will reclaim the position.



Congrats buddy 
Indeed, easier to reach than to keep.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2013)

KieX said:


> Congrats buddy
> Indeed, easier to reach than to keep.



Hey KieX it's great to hear from you and see you around these parts.  I hope all is well with you!


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*bogmali passes 13,000,000 * ----------
*v12dock passes 10,000 * --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 650,000 * ----
*Kaynar passes 200,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 1,400,000 * -------
*ArcticFir3 passes 500,000 * ----
*C4LIN passes 50,000 * --
*KrisC passes 70,000 * --
*mauriek passes 800,000 * -----
*Zebeon passes 200,000 * --
*Sorin Tanasa passes 2,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*anthony whittle passes 1,600,000 * -------
*hat_tpu passes 4,500,000 * -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 10,000,000 * ----------- 
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,800,000 * -------
*LaMokona passes 600,000 * ----
*NuclearRussian passes 400,000 * --
*kieranfun passes 200,000 * --
*TRWOV passes 1,500,000 * -------
*Maban passes 450,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 1,100,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to BarbaricSoul for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2013)

Great job everyone.


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 200,000* --
*v12dock passes 20,000* --
*Jstn7477 passes 25,000,000* -----------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 700,000* ----
*Xenturion passes 3,500,000* -------
*roakfurt passes 650,000* ----
*mauriek passes 850,000* -----
*JNUKZ passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 7,000,000* -------
*v12dock passes 25,000* --
*stinger608 passes 9,500,000* -------
*Craig0 passes 750,000* -----
*TRWOV passes 1,600,000* -------
*Maban passes 500,000* ----
*AnnCore passes 650,000* ----
*mauriek passes 900,000* -----
*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful work guys!  

  *stinger608*


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 1,900,000* -------
*p_o_s_pc passes 5,500,000* -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 40,000,000* -----------
*Black Panther passes 750,000* -----
*Norton01 passes 30,000,000* -----------
*Daimus passes 19,000,000* ----------
*agent00skid passes 900,000* -----
*Doc41 passes 1,100,000* -------
*manofthem passes 25,000,000* -----------
*TRWOV passes 1,700,000* -------
*C4LIN passes 60,000* --
*sabre23 passes 1,200,000* -------
*GJKOZIOL passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

and

*Congrats to Aperture_Science_Innovators (Ion) for joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!* -

and 

*Congrats to Norton (Me!) for joining the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 15, 2013)

Great work everyone--manofthem and Norton, it's a pleasure to hit a big stone on the same day as you guys 

Oh, and Daimus too--good work!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job, guys - big stones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2013)

Great job fellas


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2013)

I just realized that I finally hit a milestone again!!! 

And boy I feel good being a stoner with the big boys this time: *Daimus, Norton,* and *[Ion]*


----------



## Norton (Mar 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*v12dock passes 30,000* --
*NF_Blake passes 25,000,000* -----------
*Sinzia passes 550,000* ----
*n-ster passes 350,000* --
*johnspack passes 1,400,000* -------
*mauriek passes 950,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 16, 2013)

Great job Blake and everyone else!


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 250,000* --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 12,000,000* ----------
*okidna passes 1,200,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 1,800,000* -------
*Zebeon passes 250,000* --
*JNUKZ passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 17, 2013)

Another million down.  Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Another million down.  Congrats fellow stoners.



Congratulations MaD, you're doing great work!


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 17, 2013)

Great work everyone, Glad I can share stones with ya today!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent work Mad_Shot and Zebeon


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 17, 2013)

woot  With this stone I enter Mexico's top ten:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> woot  With this stone I enter Mexico's top ten:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50546&stc=1&d=1363530377



The 8 people in front of you are just there for the pick


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> The 8 people in front of you are just there for the pick



Agree 100%.... looks like you can take the #1 in Mexico within 3 months (or less) at your current pace


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 8,500,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 2,000,000* -------
*HammerON passes 40,000,000* -----------
*spout23 passes 7,000,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 1,900,000* -------
*Maban passes 550,000* ----
*AnnCore passes 700,000* ----
*sabre23 passes 1,300,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,000,000* --------
*JNUKZ passes 70,000* --
*Vinz91 passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Welcome HammerON to the 40 Millionaire's club!* -

and

*Welcome mauriek to the Millionaire's club!* -


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of amazing stones this evening  

Congrats to HammerOn, mauriek, CP, and everyone else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

WOOO!!!!!!!!  Congrats everyone, including myself


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats Captain


----------



## mauriek (Mar 18, 2013)

ah..glad to passed the first million.. 
thank you team..you are the best


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

HammerON, congrats on joining me in the 40m club 

Mauriek, congrats on your first million--let's hope there are many more to come  

And Chicken Patty, you're closing in on ten million


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> HammerON, congrats on joining me in the 40m club
> 
> Mauriek, congrats on your first million--let's hope there are many more to come
> 
> And Chicken Patty, you're closing in on ten million



indeed, just got another 7770 today, hopefully installing it shortly.


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*dustyshiv passes 14,000,000* ----------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 750,000* -----
*zakkwylde passes 1,900,000* -------
*om3n- passes 1,500,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 2,000,000* -------
*C4LIN passes 70,000* --
*Zebeon passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 5,500,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 2,500,000* -------
*HillbillyHardware passes 1,900,000* -------
*ace80 passes 350,000* --
*Vinz91 passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 20, 2013)

So after 2mill stones come every 200K?


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> So after 2mill stones come every 200K?



See below:

2 million- every 500k

10 million- every 1 million

20 million- every 5 million


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 300,000* --
*ChristTheGreat passes 6,000,000* -------
*stinger608 passes 10,000,000* -----------
*t77snapshot passes 800,000* -----
*MStenholm passes 55,000,000* -----------
*AnnCore passes 750,000* -----
*JNUKZ passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and 

*Welcome stinger608 to the 10 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Welcome stinger608 to the 10 Millionaire's Club!



 holy crap!!!!!! Didn't even realize I was at that point!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2013)

Terrific work stinger, welcome to the club.  
Granted, it looks like we will never be in MStenholm's club   Good work


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> holy crap!!!!!! Didn't even realize I was at that point!



Congrats Bud!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> holy crap!!!!!! Didn't even realize I was at that point!



You done some _damn_ good work--color me impressed! 

And congrats to MStenholm for pushing the bar ever higher!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 800,000* --
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -





NICE!!!!!!! thank you


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Terrific work stinger, welcome to the club.
> Granted, it looks like we will never be in MStenholm's club   Good work



I'm sure you will since I doubt that this will the last GPU supported project.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> 2 million- every 500k
> 
> 10 million- every 1 million
> 
> 20 million- every 5 million



i was wondering why i haven't been on the posts in awhile  o well 2.8 mill and change, 3 mill stone in the next week or so.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*p_o_s_pc passes 6,000,000* -------
*Daimus passes 20,000,000* -----------
*jjames888 passes 3,500,000* -------
*sabre23 passes 1,400,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,100,000* -------
*Zebeon passes 350,000* --
*Vinz91 passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Welcome Daimus to the 20 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations Daimus!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations Daimus!



+1 Nice job there.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 22, 2013)

Whee,  1.5mil today!  Must build more crunching rigs....


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 950,000* -----
*johnspack passes 1,500,000* -------
*JNUKZ passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*theonedub passes 6,000,000* -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 45,000,000* -----------
*NastyHabits passes 550,000* ----
*okidna passes 1,300,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 650,000* ----
*SirKeldon passes 250,000* --
*Shoda passes 40,000* --
*Zebeon passes 400,000* --
*Vinz91 passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome, closing in on 50m and top-100 in the world.  Two things I never thought would happen


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, closing in on 50m and top-100 in the world.  Two things I never thought would happen


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats to the obvious [Ion] on growing like crazy, super impressive.  Almost to 50M!!!! 
I missed the top-100 in the world before, that's amazing work! 

And congrasts to theonedub, mighty fine work there buddy


----------



## Bow (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice one there Ion


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 7,000,000* -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 800,000* -----
*KarL5275 passes 1,400,000* -------
*AnnCore passes 800,000* -----
*sabre23 passes 1,500,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,200,000* -------
*JNUKZ passes 100,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to JNUKZ for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 9,000,000* -------
*mjkmike passes 25,000,000* -----------
*spout23 passes 7,500,000* -------
*Zebeon passes 450,000* --
*Vinz91 passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Good work gentlemen--particularly Mike and El Captain!


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 6,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 700,000* ----
*C4LIN passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*anthony whittle passes 1,700,000* -------
*Jstn7477 passes 30,000,000* -----------
*Radical_Edward passes 4,000,000* -------
*BazookaJoe passes 1,900,000* -------
*sabre23 passes 1,600,000* -------
*Vinz91 passes 5,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to Jstn7477 for joining the 30 Millionaire's Club! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations to Justin and everyone else!


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 11,000,000* ----------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 850,000* -----
*okidna passes 1,400,000* -------
*Anggoro passes 30,000* --
*HillbillyHardware passes 2,000,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 750,000* -----
*jjames888 passes 4,000,000* -------
*johnspack passes 1,600,000* -------
*Maban passes 600,000* ----
*AnnCore passes 850,000* -----
*mauriek passes 1,300,000* -------
*Vinz91 passes 6,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2013)

WOW!! BarbaricSoul really stepped up a notch   CONGRATS TO EVERYONE ON YOUR STONEZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats to yesterday's stoners: BarbaricSoul and Maban


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 350,000* --
*carlramsey passes 1,000,000* --------
*Sinzia passes 600,000* ----
*Vinz91 passes 7,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Welcome carlramsey to the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 3,000,000* -------
*ace80 passes 400,000* --
*TRWOV passes 2,500,000* -------
*C4LIN passes 90,000* --
*emperorpiehead passes 60,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2013)

Norton said:


> Milestones Today
> AlienIsGOD passes 3,000,000 -------



 mah 7870 is to thank for most of that 3 million


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a LOT of beer!


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today (Yesterday actually)*
*p_o_s_pc passed 6,500,000* --------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passed 50,000,000* ------------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passed 13,000,000* ----------
*Zebeon passed 500,000 * ----
*librin.so.1 passed 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Yesterday's Stoners!!! *-

and 

*Congrats to Aperture_Science_Innovators (aka [Ion]) for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Norton, it's exciting


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Norton, it's exciting



I'll update the post in a few minutes- I have some time to do it right now but the Pie will have to wait until later today......

On a related note- I have a 35m stone coming for today! 

*Update- All set! *


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'll update the post in a few minutes- I have some time to do it right now but the Pie will have to wait until later today......
> 
> On a related note- I have a 35m stone coming for today!
> 
> *Update- All set! *



Good work!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats fellow stoners


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations on 50 million, [Ion]! That is super great!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2013)

*Free-DC Milestones of today (1 April), for team TechPowerUp! (WCG only)*

ChristTheGreat passes 7,000,000         
Chicken Patty passes 9,500,000           
dude12564 passes 350,000               
spout23 passes 8,000,000                  
agent00skid passes 1,000,000            
Chevalr1c passes 300,000                
zakkwylde passes 2,000,000              
mauriek passes 1,400,000                 
Vinz91 passes 8,000                     
librin.so.1 passes 50,000


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2013)

Since TPU was all funky last night, I never got a chance to drop in and say, "Woah, awesome work [Ion], you're super amazing!"  So I'm now able to do so... "Woah, awesome work [Ion], you're super amazing!"    

Keep it up everyone, and congrats to all the stoners!


----------



## Bow (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Congratulations on 50 million, [Ion]! That is super great!





manofthem said:


> Since TPU was all funky last night, I never got a chance to drop in and say, "Woah, awesome work [Ion], you're super amazing!"  So I'm now able to do so... "Woah, awesome work [Ion], you're super amazing!"
> 
> Keep it up everyone, and congrats to all the stoners!



Yeah, I dunno what was up w/ it 

Thanks for the support guys!  I'm hoping to hut 70m before I go home/the GPU WUs run out--we'll see if I can manage it


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 400,000* --
*ChristTheGreat passes 7,000,000* -------
*Chicken Patty passes 9,500,000* -------
*t77snapshot passes 850,000* -----
*MStenholm passes 60,000,000* -----------
*dude12564 passes 350,000* --
*Norton01 passes 35,000,000* -----------
*spout23 passes 8,000,000* -------
*agent00skid passes 1,000,000* --------
*Chevalr1c passes 300,000* --
*zakkwylde passes 2,000,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 800,000* -----
*sabre23 passes 1,700,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,400,000* -------
*Vinz91 passes 8,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 50,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

and

*Welcome agent00skid to the Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Welcome MStenholm to the 60 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations with 35 Million, Norton! 
mstenholm, Congratulations! That 60 Million is simply inspiring! makes me wanna get a dedicated cruncher sooner than planned...


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations to MStenholm on pushing the bar ever higher!  Norton, great work on your 35m, and congratulations to agent00skid on your 1st million!  May you get many more!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats to all our amazing stoners this evening, especially Norton, MStenholm, agent00skid, and chicken patty


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *HBalazs.hu passes 400,000* --
> *ChristTheGreat passes 7,000,000* -------
> *Chicken Patty passes 9,500,000* -------
> ...



Oops, I forgot a few in my listing of today's stoners. Sorry guys.


----------



## Daimus (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic 60 millions MStenholm!
Congrats to all todays stoners especially Norton, Agent00skid, and Chicken Patty!


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 2, 2013)

My 1st million! 

If GPU work runs out, I'll probably have quite a journey to the 2nd though. :S


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 900,000,000* --------
*hat_tpu passes 5,000,000* -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 900,000* -----
*[TPU]Soup passes 1,300,000* -------
*Sinzia passes 650,000* ----
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 2,500,000* -------
*okidna passes 1,500,000* -------
*jjames888 passes 4,500,000* -------
*johnspack passes 1,700,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 3, 2013)

Way to go guys--we've made so much progress as a team! 

So close to that amazing billion point mark!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome, that's quite a milestone for TPU! 

Keep up the fine work everyone


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 7,500,000* -------
*stinger608 passes 11,000,000* ---------- 
*TRWOV passes 3,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

Great job all--congratulations Dano on your achievement!


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 4, 2013)

With this stone I enter the top 50


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> With this stone I enter the top 50
> 
> http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/7120/tpu50.jpg



You're moving up in the team!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats Dano the stinger, nice work 
(as a side note, stinger really offered to help me out big time before finding a decent CPU, and he deserves the respect  , thanks)

Good work to our southern neighbor TRWOV, i'm sipping on tequila in your honor


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t77snapshot passes 850,000* -----



When did this happen??  Lol! oooooooh riiight! *NICE!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats brotha!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 45,000,000* -----------
*T-Bob passes 2,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 850,000* -----
*AnnCore passes 900,000* -----
*GJKOZIOL passes 200,000* --
*Zebeon passes 550,000* ----
*Vinz91 passes 9,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 70,000* --
*laptop-hpc passes 100* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome job HammerON--and great job everyone else!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

Of course, amazing HammerOn  and even laptop-hpc 
Keep up the fine work stoners


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 5, 2013)

*Apologies*

Dear xvi_tech.kyle

Please accept my sincerest apologies for relegating you to 101 on the team.

I was aiming at some of the other idle members...

On a brighter note, it'll only be a matter of a few hours or maybe a day before you're back in the top 100 and then we can share a drink  to not having to click on the "Next 100" when checking our stats! 

Sincerely

AnnCore

PS Just having some fun with the stats


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 5, 2013)

Lmao ^


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *HammerON passes 45,000,000* -----------



*Hires a bunch of bards to spread the word of this epic heroism in the form of a song*
Great work, man!


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*manofthem passes 30,000,000* -----------
*t_ski passes 35,000,000* -----------
*A novice1 passes 35,000,000* -----------
*Chicken Patty passes 10,000,000* -----------
*m8m!s passes 3,000,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,500,000* -------
*sabre23 passes 1,800,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 80,000* --
*C4LIN passes 100,000* -----
*GJKOZIOL passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to C4LIN for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -

and

*Congrats to manofthem for joining the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Congrats to Chicken Patty for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2013)

Alright another stone passed, most exciting! 

Congrats to all stoners this fine evening!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 6, 2013)

So many great stones todayyesterday!
Congratulations, everyone! 
Good job, indeed!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah, you guys are on fire!  Great job all!


----------



## Norton (Apr 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*jjames888 passes 5,000,000* -------
*ChristTheGreat passes 7,500,000* -------
*Sinzia passes 700,000* ----
*librin.so.1 passes 100,000* -----
*laptop-hpc passes 3,000* --
*Lukfi passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to librin.so.1 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to librin.so.1 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -



*Woohoo!*


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *Woohoo!*





May your first million come soon as well!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2013)

should be hitting 3.5 million soon


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 950,000* -----
*Xenturion passes 4,000,000* -------
*GoBuuku passes 50,000,000* -----------
*mauriek passes 1,600,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to GoBuuku for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome--a fourth member of the fifty million club! 

Well done everyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2013)

Great job guys!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

Very awesome to have another member hit the 50M mark, truly impressive and inspirational!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*GoBuuku*, Congratulations for the 50 million! 
Indeed - this inspires to crunch like crazy!
Also, amazing work everyone! 

I see HammerOn should join the 50 million club soon, too. With His daily average, He should reach it in ~14 days. That's gonna be the *5*th member in the *5*0 million club 
I'll be watching, man. And hoping You journey to the 50mC goes well!


----------



## Bow (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*yotano211 passes 2,000,000* -------
*Chicken Patty passes 11,000,000* ----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 55,000,000* -----------
*Doc41 passes 1,200,000* -------
*johnspack passes 1,800,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 3,500,000* -------
*sabre23 passes 1,900,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 7,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats to [Ion] and Chicken Patty, very fine work


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2013)

Fabulous, another five million! 

Congratulations Chicken Patty and everyone else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Apr 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 450,000* --
*spout23 passes 8,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 900,000* -----
*jjames888 passes 5,500,000* -------
*AnnCore passes 1,000,000* --------
*mauriek passes 1,700,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to AnnCore for joining the Millionaire's Club! *-


----------



## Bow (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations AnnCore on your first million and to everyone else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2013)

Great job to all of you on the milestones


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*CrackerJack passes 100* --
*Jstn7477 passes 35,000,000* -----------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,000,000* --------
*Maban passes 650,000* ----
*laptop-hpc passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to xvi_tech.kyle for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations Justin on passing another impressive milestone, Kyle on your first million, and Maban and laptop-hpc for your accomplishments!


----------



## AnnCore (Apr 11, 2013)

*Being stalked?*

I've the strange feeling someone is just behind me trying to catch me...


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 8,000,000* -------
*Chicken Patty passes 12,000,000* ----------
*MRCLTPU passes 1,500,000* -------
*Mindweaver passes 40,000,000* -----------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 14,000,000* ----------
*sabre23 passes 2,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to Mindweaver for joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, terrific stones!  Very nice work Chicken Patty, Mad Shot, and especially Mindweaver


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*brandonwh64 passes 6,000,000* -------
*ocgmj passes 4,000,000* -------
*okidna passes 1,700,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 4,000,000* -------
*mauriek passes 1,800,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 13, 2013)

sup, entering Mexico's top 3.







I don't know if I should be  or


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> sup, entering Mexico's top 3.
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9952/boincmex.png
> 
> I don't know if I should be  or



Awesome! 

You should be  'ing


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> sup, entering Mexico's top 3.
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9952/boincmex.png
> 
> I don't know if I should be  or



And, even more impressively, you're single-handedly responsible for nearly 60% of Mexico's daily output!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> sup, entering Mexico's top 3.
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9952/boincmex.png
> 
> I don't know if I should be  or



That is really impressive, good work!  Norton is right, you're  

Also, nice work brandon!


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And, even more impressively, you're single-handedly responsible for nearly 60% of Mexico's daily output!



yeah, that's the sad part of it :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 3,500,000* -------
*twuersch passes 5,000,000* -------
*CrackerJack passes 200* --
*NastyHabits passes 600,000* ------
*om3n- passes 1,600,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 950,000* -----
*foreword101 passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

Good work AlienIsGod and twuersch


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*p_o_s_pc passes 7,000,000* -------
*MStenholm passes 65,000,000* -----------
*BowHunt3r passes 3,000,000* -------
*Sinzia passes 750,000* -----
*johnspack passes 1,900,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to MStenholm for the Massive 65 Million Stone! * -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy goodnes MStenholm, amazing work!!   
Good work Bow and p_o_s !


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

Good work to Tim and to MStenholm and everyone else!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 15, 2013)

MStenholm - 65 million; Number 1 in His country; Responsible from almost 15% of His nation's points;      
Congratulations! 
And keep it up, Man! You are making history here! 

Congratulations to everyone else, too! You... We are all making history one number at a time. Each number crunched could make the tomorrow's history books brighter. Yes, let's keep up in making the mankind's future a brighter one!
Hooray, everyone!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats every1 and especially MStenholm!


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 500,000* ----
*TRWOV passes 4,500,000* -------
*ArcticFir3 passes 550,000* ----
*mauriek passes 1,900,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations Crunchers!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Chicken Patty passes 13,000,000* ----------
*stinger608 passes 12,000,000* ----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 60,000,000* -----------
*t77snapshot passes 900,000* -----
*CrackerJack passes 500* --
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,100,000* -------
*spout23 passes 9,000,000* -------
*okidna passes 1,800,000* -------
*catnipkiller passes 2,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 1,000,000* --------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to Aperture_Science_Innovators (aka [Ion]) for joining the 60 Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Congrats to LaMokona for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2013)

Amazing work LaMonoka, ChickenPatty, stinger and [Ion]   

 to all others!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome, sixty million now!  In large part thanks to KieX--I've now gotten nearly 10m points from the system I'm renting from him 

Great job everyone!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Stones today? No, more like - stone avalanche!
Good job, everyone!   
Very inspiring to see a thing like this!


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

*Milestones Yesterday*
*ChristTheGreat passed 8,500,000* -------
*TRWOV passed 5,000,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passed 200,000* --

*Congrats to Yesterday's Stoners Today!*  


*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 12,000,000* ----------
*brandonwh64 passes 6,500,000* -------
*t_ski passes 40,000,000* -----------
*NHKS passes 60,000* --
*mauriek passes 2,000,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners....Today!* -

and

*Congrats to t_ski for joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations Todd! and everyone else!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome list of stoners!  Congrats t_ski and NHKS!


----------



## xvi (Apr 19, 2013)

norton said:


> *xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,000,000*
> 
> *congrats to xvi_tech.kyle for joining the millionaire's club!* -



Thanks! 
Didn't realize I'd hit a milestone like this until a few days ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> Thanks!
> Didn't realize I'd hit a milestone like this until a few days ago.



Well, congratulations, you've earned your entry


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*BazookaJoe passes 2,000,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 5,500,000* -------
*Zebeon passes 600,000* ----
*laptop-hpc passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 20, 2013)

6 more stones to break into the top 1000


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 6 more stones to break into the top 1000



That's amazing progress that you've made--it took many of us years to accomplish that


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Norton01 passes 40,000,000* -----------
*AnnCore passes 1,100,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Welcome Norton01 to the 40 Millionaires Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations Bill--you earned your seat!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2013)

Good work Stoners, and of course admirable mention goes to Norton on rocking the charts


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 550,000* ----
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 8,000,000* -------- 
*Chevalr1c passes 350,000* --
*johnspack passes 2,000,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 6,000,000* -------
*JNUKZ passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats TRWOV, VulkanBros, and Chevalr1c!


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> MStenholm - 65 million; Number 1 in His country; Responsible from almost 15% of His nation's points;
> Congratulations!



I get a little depressed when I look at Hr. Stenholm....

I am from the same country......but boy I have some to catch up


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 22, 2013)

You tell me. I'm responsible for over 60% of my whole country RAC.  Can't tell if I should  or


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You tell me. I'm responsible for over 60% of my whole country RAC.  Can't tell if I should  or



You should  for being like a representative to Your country, getting it higher on the charts and most importantly - for being able to be an example to others; be something for others to aim for.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*manofthem passes 35,000,000* -----------

*Congrats to manofthem for an awesome 35 Million Stone!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations to our sole Stoner tonight! 

Well done Matt!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations to our sole Stoner tonight!
> 
> Well done Matt!



Thanks 
Bittersweet since I'm solo-stoner this evening, but it's all good:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Thanks
> Bittersweet since I'm solo-stoner this evening, but it's all good:



Well, give me about two days (provided we still have GPU work) and I'll have another one 

Although that will be the last for a while--getting another 5m on just CPUs (particularly over the summer) will be slow and painful


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, give me about two days (provided we still have GPU work) and I'll have another one
> 
> Although that will be the last for a while--getting another 5m on just CPUs (particularly over the summer) will be slow and painful



I hear you there; it's good that I snagged this one while I could 

It's just a lot of fun to hit a big stone with others.  There was one time a little bit ago when I hit a milestone with a bunch of the bigtimers: you and Norton and others...  It was a cool feeling


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hear you there; it's good that I snagged this one while I could
> 
> It's just a lot of fun to hit a big stone with others.  There was one time a little bit ago when I hit a milestone with a bunch of the bigtimers: you and Norton and others...  It was a cool feeling



I know what you mean... it does feel good sharing the day with other Team members

However, It's also cool being a solo Stoner and keeping the thread going


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hear you there; it's good that I snagged this one while I could
> 
> It's just a lot of fun to hit a big stone with others.  There was one time a little bit ago when I hit a milestone with a bunch of the bigtimers: you and Norton and others...  It was a cool feeling



You're in the top-200 in the world now--I think that you can safely say that you're one of the big-timers 

It's pretty exciting being the #1 for the day--you earned your spot in the sun


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 9,000,000* -------
*CrackerJack passes 1,000* --
*ThePutzer passes 1,400,000* -------
*KarL5275 passes 1,500,000* -------
*spout23 passes 9,500,000* -------
*m8m!s passes 3,500,000* -------
*LaMokona passes 1,100,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 6,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats to all tonight's stoners, nice work!


----------



## Bow (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 4,000,000* -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 65,000,000* -----------
*Jstn7477 passes 40,000,000* -----------
*okidna passes 1,900,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 7,000,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to Jstn7477 for joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Sixty five million 
Probably my last milestone for a while, but it's been a fun ride, and I hope we get more GPU work soon 

Congratulations Justin!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*CrackerJack passes 2,000* --
*Sinzia passes 800,000* -----
*C4LIN passes 150,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2013)

Good job stoners 



[Ion] said:


> Sixty five million
> Probably my last milestone for a while, but it's been a fun ride, and I hope we get more GPU work soon
> 
> Congratulations Justin!



I missed last night's stones, but congrats to you all, some crazy high stones you passed there    Good work [Ion] and Jstn!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Matt!  If we have another 5 days of GPU WUs, I expect that I may even be able to hit seventy million soon


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*TechPowerUp! passes 1,000,000,000*
---------
----
*1 BILLION POINTS!!!! CONGRATS TEAM!!! *
*p_o_s_pc passes 7,500,000* -------
*El_Mayo passes 2,500,000* -------
*BarbaricSoul passes 13,000,000* ----------
*MStenholm passes 70,000,000* -----------
*TRWOV passes 7,500,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and 

*Congrats to MStenholm for joining the 70 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 27, 2013)

31.75 Kg left


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations to MStenholm and TPU's team!  Truly amazing accomplishments tonight for both!  It's exciting to see our contribution to this total


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *TechPowerUp! passes 1,000,000,000*
> ---------
> ----
> *1 BILLION POINTS!!!! CONGRATS TEAM!!! *




Congrats Team TPU! Mwhahahahaaa


----------



## Bow (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2013)

Truly amazing work TPU, super awesome and inspirational!   

Props to MStenholm and BarbaricSoul too


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations, everyone!

Our Team rocks!!! 
(pun intended)


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

Norton is busy tonight, so I'm covering the Milestones and Pie 

xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,200,000     One million and beyond!

ace80 passes 450,000   Nearly half way to your first million! 

Zebeon passes 650,000      Well done indeed! 

librin.so.1 passes 350,000  Moving up in the world! 


Congratulations to all of our stoners!


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 600,000* ----
*ChristTheGreat passes 9,500,000* -------
*Nosada passes 2,500,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 8,000,000* -------
*GJKOZIOL passes 250,000* --
*laptop-hpc passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 13,000,000* ----------
*t77snapshot passes 950,000* -----
*CrackerJack passes 3,000* --
*Doc41 passes 1,300,000* -------
*t_ski passes 45,000,000* -----------
*librin.so.1 passes 400,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

Mad congrats to T_ski and Dano and everyone else!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure if I have another 5 mil in my cards before the GPU WU's run out...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2013)

Good job fellas, t_ski and the dano-the-mano  
I don't know about another stone for you T based on HCC WUs but it'd be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Not sure if I have another 5 mil in my cards before the GPU WU's run out...



We can only hope so--50m would be a great way to end things 

I need about 1.4m--let's see if it can be done


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*rsh5155 passes 450,000* --
*spout23 passes 10,000,000* -----------
*TRWOV passes 8,500,000* -------
*AnnCore passes 1,200,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and 

*Congrats to spout23 for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!*


----------



## TRWOV (May 1, 2013)

3 more...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2013)

Just noticed two of my rigs were off. . Dammit, no wonder its been cooler in my room...


----------



## t77snapshot (May 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t77snapshot passes 950,000* -----




I am sooooooo close to finally being in the 1 mil club ...


----------



## Bow (May 1, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just noticed two of my rigs were off. . Dammit, no wonder its been cooler in my room...



I actually had to turn one of mine off because it was just too damn hot in mine to sleep.  It's a CPU only rig though


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I actually had to turn one of mine off because it was just too damn hot in mine to sleep.  It's a CPU only rig though



Mine were off and I don't know why.  Just cranked them back up.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I actually had to turn one of mine off because it was just too damn hot in mine to sleep.  It's a CPU only rig though



 

One does not simply turn off crunchers because it's hot.  If anyone had that excuse, it should be me.  And I've had everything going non-stop


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2013)

Placeholder for today's Stones- FreeDC and BOINCStats haven't picked up WCG's latest update yet 

Will update this post when the data is available.....


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> One does not simply turn off crunchers because it's hot.  If anyone had that excuse, it should be me.  And I've had everything going non-stop



That's the 2P Xeon rig we discussed.  I just brought it online the night before, so it's not hurting me much.  Just curious to see what I can do.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's the 2P Xeon rig we discussed.  I just brought it online the night before, so it's not hurting me much.  Just curious to see what I can do.



IIRC my DP Xeon (2x2.5GHz quads) pulls about 4-4.2k PPD with no GPUs.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*A novice1 passes 40,000,000* -----------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 70,000,000* -----------
*brandonwh64 passes 7,000,000* -------
*Daimus passes 25,000,000* -----------
*TRWOV passes 9,000,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

*and*

*Welcome A novice1 to the 40 Millionaire's Club!* -

and

*Welcome Aperture_Science_Innovators (aka [Ion]) to the 70 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

There we go--the GPU WUs did in fact last long enough 

Congratulations everyone--well done in particular to A Novice and Daimus!


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2013)

Good job everyone, you all hit some massive milestones. 70M?   40M?   25M?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 3, 2013)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *A novice1 passes 40,000,000* -----------
> *Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 70,000,000* -----------
> *brandonwh64 passes 7,000,000* -------
> ...



Amazing stones everyone
[Ion] - just amazing!!!


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Norton (May 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HammerON passes 50,000,000* -----------
*okidna passes 2,000,000* -------
*agent00skid passes 1,100,000* -------
*aquinus passes 3,000,000* -------
*TRWOV passes 9,500,000* -------
*mauriek passes 2,500,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to HammerON for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

Glad to see HammerOn hit that big 50M, just in time 

Good work to all the stoners!


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2013)

No doubt! I ran out of GPU WU's early today


----------



## TRWOV (May 4, 2013)

If I manage to round up 300K tomorrow I'll get to enter the 10mill club


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> No doubt! I ran out of GPU WU's early today


Congratulations!  So many new entries to new 10m clubs recently


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 650,000* ----
*hat_tpu passes 5,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (May 5, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Well done guys!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations! 
Enjoy the limelight for You two are the only stoners today! 

I suppose stones are gonna be much fewer and much more far in between now that the GPU work is dying out.
Goodbye, daily stones! It was fun while it lasted


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2013)

I assume the stones are going to slow down now that the GPU WU's are almost over?


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I assume the stones are going to slow down now that the GPU WU's are almost over?



Well, the distance between stones is the same, and PPD has dropped, so the logical conclusion is that it will take members longer to reach a new milestone, and thus that they will slow down


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 10,000,000* -----------
*CrackerJack passes 4,000* --
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 15,000,000* -----------
*TRWOV passes 10,000,000* -----------
*librin.so.1 passes 500,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to ChristTheGreat and TRWOV for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

Great job fellow stoners


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your 15m Mad Shot!  And great job to TRWOV and ChristTheGreat on reaching 10m and to everyone else!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Congratulations on your 15m Mad Shot!  And great job to TRWOV and ChristTheGreat on reaching 10m and to everyone else!


Thanks man but I believe the second 15 mil might take longer. LOL


----------



## TRWOV (May 6, 2013)

Fuck Yeah!!!

Can I  now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*dude12564 passes 400,000* --
*NuclearRussian passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Todays Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Anggoro passes 40,000* --

*Congrats to Anggoro for Today's Stone! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2013)

Stones are going to be far and few between now.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 8, 2013)

Soon I will get into 400K, though.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 (aka Vinska) passes 550,000* ----

*Congrats to librin.so.1 for Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

35K for my next stone


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Chevalr1c passes 400,000* --
*kiwi32 passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*kiwi32 passes 1,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 100* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 4,500,000* -------
*C4LIN passes 200,000* --
*kiwi32 passes 2,000* --
*lightofhonor passes 1,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 500* --
*Moebaum passes 1,000* --
*gdallsk passes *--
*Dersid passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations stoners--particularly to AlienIsGOD and our new members!


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*t77snapshot passes 1,000,000* --------
*NastyHabits passes 650,000* ----
*AnnCore passes 1,300,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 600,000* ----
*laptop-hpc passes 50,000* --
*lightofhonor passes 3,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 2,000* --
*Moebaum passes 2,000* --
*gdallsk passes 500* --
*Dersid passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to t77snapshot for joining the Millionaire's Club! * -


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations T77 on your first million and everyone else!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t77snapshot passes 1,000,000* --------
> 
> *Congrats to t77snapshot for joining the Millionaire's Club! * -






[Ion] said:


> Congratulations T77 on your first million




I finally made it to the big *1,000,000!!!* I am so stoked and thank you everyone for your support on crunching for the best team ever!


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I finally made it to the big *1,000,000!!!* I am so stoked and thank you everyone for your support on crunching for the best team ever!



You know this team wouldn't be the same without you man.


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*kiwi32 passes 3,000* --
*lightofhonor passes 8,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 4,000* --
*Moebaum passes 4,000* --
*gdallsk passes 1,000* --
*Dersid passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*emperorpiehead passes 70,000* --
*lightofhonor passes 10,000* --
*Moebaum passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*CrackerJack passes 5,000* --
*kiwi32 passes 4,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 7,000* --
*Moebaum passes 10,000* --
*Dersid passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2013)

Glad to see all the stoners still kicking up so often!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2013)

Grats stoners


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 8,500,000* -------
*thebluebumblebee passes 250,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 650,000* ----
*lightofhonor passes 20,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 8,000* --
*Dersid passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

Great job stoners.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*emperorpiehead passes 80,000* --
*lightofhonor passes 30,000* --
*Cherry220111 passes 10,000* --
*Dersid passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 700,000 * ----
*p_o_s_pc passes 8,000,000 * -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,300,000 * -------
*kiwi32 passes 5,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2013)

Congrats Tim on your 8m!  

Well done all!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Dorothydot passes 250,000 * --
*sabre23 passes 2,500,000 * -------
*librin.so.1 passes 700,000 * ----
*lightofhonor passes 40,000 * --
*Dersid passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*KarL5275 passes 1,600,000 * -------
*emperorpiehead passes 90,000 * --
*lightofhonor passes 50,000 * --
*Dersid passes 50,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Dersid passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Dersid for keeping this thread alive with his Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to our sole stoner!


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*adulaamin passes 1,800,000 * -------
*emperorpiehead passes 100,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to emperorpiehead for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2013)

Congrats on your cruncher badge Emporerpiehead!


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*CrackerJack passes 6,000 * --
*om3n- passes 1,700,000 * -------
*Dersid passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2013)

After 10M the stones come every 1M? every 2M? 5M?


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> After 10M the stones come every 1M? every 2M? 5M?



10M to 20M Stones are every 1M

Stones are every 5M after 20M


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*librin.so.1 passes 750,000 * -----
*kiwi32 passes 6,000 * --
*Moebaum passes 20,000 * --
*Dersid passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2013)

Good job Vinska!


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (May 25, 2013)

I am so glad to see that despite GPU work running out, we still get several stones almost every day! \o/
It gives me this warm feeling in my chest... what's-it-called?


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Dersid passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Dersid for keeping this thread alive AGAIN with his Stone!!! *--


----------



## Bow (May 26, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (May 26, 2013)

A thread savior _two times in a row_! Good job, man!


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*lightofhonor passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to lightofhonor for keeping this thread alive with his Stone!!! *-


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Arjai passes 20,000 * --
*ace80 passes 500,000 * ----
*laptop-hpc passes 60,000 * --
*Dersid passes 100,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -

and

*Congrats to Dersid for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2013)

Arjai passes 20,000  --

Yea!!

That was a long time coming!!

Back in July, of last year, I thought I would hit that number. Then life threw me the curve ball that landed me without internet, and my farm stored in two cities collecting dust.

So, hitting that Milestone is more than just a number, to me. It is a figurative sign of what is to come, in my life. 

Climbing out of holes is something I am good at, but some holes are harder to climb out of! But climb I will!


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Arjai passes 20,000  --
> 
> Yea!!
> 
> ...



Congrats Arjai! 

Your spirit and persistence is an inspiration!


----------



## [Ion] (May 28, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Arjai passes 20,000  --
> 
> Yea!!
> 
> ...



You're doing a great job and are an inspiration to all of us.  Regardless of what hit you, you pushed through it and kept crunching 

May you hit many more!


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> Congrats Arjai!
> 
> Your spirit and persistence is an inspiration!



Thanks, everybody! People here, at the coffee shop, all gave me a look. I guess it is not hipster-ish to break out in a full on smile, while staring into a monitor.

That's OK. Look away, I don't mind. 

 You all make me smile!


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 750,000 * -----
*librin.so.1(aka Vinska) passes 800,000* ----- 
*kiwi32 passes 7,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today *

*NO WCG-TPU Stoners Today!!! *

However, these guys volunteered for the job


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Norton (May 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*CrackerJack passes 7,000 * --
*Doc41 passes 1,400,000 * -------
*laptop-hpc passes 70,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*BarbaricSoul passes 14,000,000*   
*lolwhereismycar passes 25,000* 



*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations BarbaricSoul--a job very well done!


----------



## Bow (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats guys! 

Thanks again for doing the post for me Mad


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> Thanks again for doing the post for me Mad



No problem man.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Norton01 passes 45,000,000 * -----------
*lolwhereismycar passes 30,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Jun 2, 2013)

WOW! 45,000,000! That IS a big number!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 2, 2013)

All hail to You, champion! 
(I mean - Norton)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome job Norton! 
Now let's see you do 50m!


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! 



[Ion] said:


> Awesome job Norton!
> Now let's see you do *50m*!



THAT will take about 6 months w/o any gpu help


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT will take about 6 months w/o any gpu help



Yeah, now that we're averaging just under a million a month these milestones are going to take a while.  But I'm still gunning for 75m


----------



## Daimus (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats Norton!


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

* no stoners today!


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I'm due for one coming up here, but I'm having crunching issues related to Linux.

I "boinccmd --quit" and can't remember how to start it up again. Too many tabs open in Firefox (and Chromium) to restart too.

Edit: Found it once I remembered I could tab to autocomplete.
	
	



```
sudo service boinc-cmd start
```


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 3, 2013)

xvi said:


> I "boinccmd --quit" and can't remember how to start it up again. Too many tabs open in Firefox (and Chromium) to restart too.[/code]



PROTIP: Get the Session Manager for fawks. Then, when You reboot/shutdown [via command line, NOT gui], it kills fawks in the process and thus fawks treats it as crashing. Which makes it restore the session the next time it starts. Killing it with signal #9 (SIGKILL) does the same.
I use this and because of it I have a continuous fawks session for months 

PROTIP #2: To defeat the Cyberdemon, shoot at it until it dies.

okay, I'm done. 

EDIT: Dang! No stones! I was this close to saving the day...


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 3, 2013)

Nothing like a good browser session!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*Stormhammy passes 40,000 * --
*librin.so.1 passes 850,000 * -----
*kiwi32 passes 8,000 * --
*Dersid passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,400,000 * -------
*lolwhereismycar passes 40,000 * --
*laptop-hpc passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 

no stones today!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 6, 2013)

A first world problem?


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A first world problem?



Yes sir.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 6, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> Nothing like a good browser session!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130603/Capture062.png



Ja - der er lidt at vælge imellem


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2013)

*MILESTONES TODAY*-6/6/2013
*Dersid passes 170,000* --
*HBalazs.hu passes	800,000* -----
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,300,000* ------:-
*lightofhonor passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

*MILESTONES TODAY*- 6/7/2013

*librin.so.1 (aka Vinska) passes 900,000* -----
*Dersid passes 180,000* --
*laptop-hpc passes 90,000* --
*lolwhereismycar passes 50,000* --
*Arjai passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jun 9, 2013)

*MILESTONES TODAY*- 6/8/2013

*Chicken Patty passes 14,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to our Captain on his great Stone!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

* no stoners today!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*anthony whittle passes 1,800,000 * -------
*CrackerJack passes 8,000 * --
*laptop-hpc passes 100,000 * -----
*kiwi32 passes 9,000 * --
*Dersid passes 200,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to laptop-hpc for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 11, 2013)

It's an honor to crunch for team TPU, and I hope to keep it up in years to come.  
Maybe I'll even get some pie someday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

* no stoners today!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 12, 2013)

*insert a very sad remark about the lack of stones here*


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*CrackerJack passes 9,000 * --
*Congrats to CrackerJack for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sweet, man! Congratulations! 

And You saved the stones' thread for today! Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*kevinheraiz passes 60,000 * --
*librin.so.1 passes 950,000* ----- 
*kiwi32 passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jun 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*[TPU]Soup passes 1,400,000 * -------
*lolwhereismycar passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

* no stoners today!


----------



## Bow (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 850,000 * -----
*KarL5275 passes 1,700,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 17, 2013)

Woot, good job guys!


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Anggoro passes 50,000 * --
*jjames888 passes 6,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*t77snapshot passes 1,100,000 * -------
*BowHunt3r passes 3,500,000 * -------
*dude12564 passes 450,000 * --
*librin.so.1 (aka Vinska) passes 1,000,000 * --------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

AND

*Congrats to Vinska for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Great job on your first million points Vinska--amazing!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Congrats to Vinska for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -



YAY! That feels great!
Say, is this "Millionaire's Club" some actual club, or just a term for those with over 1m points?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> YAY! That feels great!
> Say, is this "Millionaire's Club" some actual club, or just a term for those with over 1m points?



Just an honorary designation for those of us with at least a million points.  No actual "club" to speak of, but you're welcome to start one if you'd like!


----------



## Norton (Jun 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Just an honorary designation for those of us with at least a million points.  No actual "club" to speak of, but you're welcome to start one if you'd like!



Really!!!  I was sent an official membership card AND a secret decoder ring when I joined.. 

We could all gather at the Millionaire's Club and have our tasty slices of Pie.... everyone is invited


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Really!!!  I was sent an official membership card AND a secret decoder ring when I joined..



But everyone knows the entrance password is "swordfish", same as the Vigenère cipher key for all the inter-club messages.


----------



## xvi (Jun 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> ...AND a secret decoder ring when I joined.. D



Jr fubhyq qrsvavgryl yrg Ivafxn va gb gur pyho.

(Hint)


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> But everyone knows the entrance password is "swordfish", same as the Vigenère cipher key for all the inter-club messages.



Congrats Vinska!! I don't remember anybody getting to a Million this fast! Of course, I was gone for awhile, either way, I think it was impressive!

Thanks for being on our team!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's an honor to be on the same team as You, Sir!


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*kcremona passes 80,000 * ---
*Dersid passes 250,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

Didn't find any on FreeDC but we can share these instead


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 21, 2013)

Some wonderful stones indeed.  All smooth and rock-like!


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,500,000 * -------
*AnnCore passes 1,400,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats stoners


----------



## xvi (Jun 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> *xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,500,000 *



If only I had a penny for every point I had, I'd be crunching a whole heck of a lot harder than I am now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 22, 2013)

xvi said:


> If only I had a penny for every point I had, I'd be crunching a whole heck of a lot harder than I am now.



Ditto!
At this rate, crunching could become like a business and... OH WAIT buttcoins


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*NastyHabits passes 700,000 * ----

*Congrats to NastyHabits for Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *NastyHabits passes 700,000 * ----
> 
> *Congrats to NastyHabits for Today's Stone!!! *-



Thank you, thank you.  My little i3 crunches on....


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*lightofhonor passes 80,000 * --

*Congrats to lightofhonor for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Thank you, thank you.  My little i3 crunches on....



You've done well! 

The Sandy & Ivy i3s are remarkably efficient little crunchers--I think mine draw about 75w or so at the wall each


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You've done well!
> 
> The Sandy & Ivy i3s are remarkably efficient little crunchers--I think mine draw about 75w or so at the wall each



Thank you.  My little ivy bridge i3 is a great little cpu.  Uses very little power and WAY out-crunches the PC it replaced.  It's my day-to-day PC and all day cruncher.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> Thank you.  My little ivy bridge i3 is a great little cpu.  Uses very little power and WAY out-crunches the PC it replaced.  It's my day-to-day PC and all day cruncher.



How did you get the i3 up to 3.6GHz?  Admittedly mine are just i3-2100s in OEM boards, but I didn't know that these could do that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How did you get the i3 up to 3.6GHz?  Admittedly mine are just i3-2100s in OEM boards, but I didn't know that these could do that.



I have a i3 3225.  It runs 3.3 in turbo mode.  It wasn't hard to get it to 3.6.  Admittedly I have backed it down to stock 3.3 due to high electric bills. I will correct my Sig accordingly.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> I have a i3 3225.  It runs 3.3 in turbo mode.  It wasn't hard to get it to 3.6.  Admittedly I have backed it down to stock 3.3 due to high electric bills. I will correct my Sig accordingly.



Interesting--I thought that all of the i3s lacked Turbo.  The more you know...


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting--I thought that all of the i3s lacked Turbo.  The more you know...



The i3 3225 doesn't have turbo. It's just it's stock clock is 3,3 GHz.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 24, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> The i3 3225 doesn't have turbo. It's just it's stock clock is 3,3 GHz.



I stand corrected.  Thank you.


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*- 6/24/2013

* no stoners today!


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*- 6/24/2013
> 
> * no stoners today!



Will a headbanger  do instead? 

Stormtrooper HIts Head - YouTube


----------



## Bow (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*lolwhereismycar passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to lolwhereismycar for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*adulaamin passes 1,900,000 * -------
*Arjai passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jun 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today *6/27/2013
*HBalazs.hu passes 900,000 * -----
*ace80 passes 550,000 * ----
*librin.so.1 passes 1,100,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Dersid passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Dersid for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 6/29/2013
*twuersch passed 5,500,000* -------
*Pembo passed 1,600,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## AnnCore (Jul 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *- 6/29/2013
> *twuersch passed 5,500,000* -------
> *Pembo passed 1,600,000* -------
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-



Hop la Suisse! Hop die Schwiez!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Hop la Suisse! Hop die Schwiez!



Wut?


----------



## AnnCore (Jul 1, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wut?



twuersch is Swiss. It's a Swiss thing.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today Yesterday*- 6/30/2013

* no stoners today yesterday!  


* Note:
looks like FreeDC may be posting after midnight (Eastern) from now on. Will need to do the post in the am or have a volunteer that lives further West start doing them


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*TRWOV passes 11,000,000 * ----------
*laptop-hpc passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally. As celebration I got an FX8350 to upgrade the farm. Here goes for another million.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Finally. As celebration I got an FX8350 to upgrade the farm. Here goes for another million.



Ever onward!  

It sure is slow going now...but such is life


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 7/2/2013

*C4LIN passed 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner!!! * -

*Note- will post yesterday's Pie later today (FreeDC was real late)


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2013)

*Milestones Yesterday*- 7/3/2013

* no stoners _yesterday_!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Yesterday*- 7/3/2013
> 
> * no stoners _yesterday_!



Sad panda is sad.


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,600,000 * -------

*Congrats to xvi for earning Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats to our lonely stoner of the night


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*librin.so.1 (aka Vinska) passes 1,200,000 * -------

*Congrats to Vinska for earning Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

Great job Vinska!  Keep it up!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 6, 2013)

YAY! It's fun to save the day every once in a while! 

Edit: Oh snap! I'm back to 5 stars. Weeee~!


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Doc41 passes 1,500,000 * -------

*Congrats to Doc41 for earning Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*HBalazs.hu passed 950,000 * -----
*mjkmike passed 30,000,000 * -----------
*Cherry220111 passed 20,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to mjkmike for joining the 30 Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great job stoners!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

Woot, good job all, Mike in particular!


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

WCG site is down so our Stones and Pie posts will be delayed until the site is back up- looks like tomorrow at the earliest 

*Update- FreeDC is running behind on the update- will do a multi-day post when the data is updated....


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2013)

*Milestones 7/8 thru 7/10/2013 *
*7/10/2013*
*volkor passes 90,000 * --
*kiwi32 passes 20,000 * --
*Cherry220111 passes 25,000 * --

*7/9/2013*
*Stormhammy passed 50,000 * --
*hat_tpu passed 6,000,000 * -------
*NHKS passed 70,000 * --
*Dersid passed 350,000 * --

*7/8/2013*
*No stones for 7/8

*Congrats to all of this weeks Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2013)

Almost brings a tear seeing that many stones again in one thread.


----------



## Norton (Jul 13, 2013)

*Milestones 7/11 thru 7/12/2013 *

*7/11/2013*
*KarL5275 passed 1,800,000* -------

*7/12/2013*
*Cherry220111 passes 25,000 * --

*Congrats to all of the Stoners!!! *-


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Go Team!

I really wish for at least one stone being there every single day


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

*Milestones 7/13 thru 7/14/2013 *

*7/13/2013*
*librin.so.1 passed 1,300,000* -------
*lolwhereismycar passed 80,000* --

*7/14/2013*
no stones for 7/14

*Congrats to all of the Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jul 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 7/15/2013
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 9,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to VulkanBros_TPU for getting today's Stone!!! *


----------



## Bow (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jul 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,000,000* --------
*Jstn7477 passes 45,000,000* -----------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to HBalazs.hu for joining the Millionaire's Club!* -


----------



## Bow (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

The only Stones I found today were these


----------



## Bow (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> The only Stones I found today were these
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130717/Flintstones.jpg



...in the vitamin isle?


----------



## Norton (Jul 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*anthony whittle passes 1,900,000 * -------

*Congrats to anthony whittle for keeping the thread going!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no Stones today


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,700,000 * -------
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 16,000,000 * ----------
*laptop-hpc passes 200,000 * --
*Cherry220111 passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats fellow stoners.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

I found these Stoners but they aren't on our Team


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 7/22/2013
*kiwi32 passes 25,000 * --

*Congrats to kiwi32 for the Stone AND for reviving the thread!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 7/23/2013

No Stones Today!


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today *- 7/24/2013
*p_o_s_pc passes 8,500,000 * -------
*librin.so.1 passes 1,400,000 * -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats Tim and Vinska!


----------



## xvi (Jul 25, 2013)

Just realized some people have around 7 times more points than I do.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just realized that if our points stay constant, I am going to overtake xvi in two months. :|


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2013)

xvi said:


> Just realized some people have around 7 times more points than I do.



Every result/point is important- a breakthrough can be made with a single result returned


----------



## xvi (Jul 25, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I just realized that if our points stay constant, I am going to overtake xvi in two months. :|



MUST. RESTORE. RIGS! 



Norton said:


> Every result/point is important- a breakthrough can be made with a single result returned



True, now if you'd just PM me which WU that is, I'll be on my way.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 1,200,000* -------
*om3n- passes 1,800,000* -------
*Dersid passes 400,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 26, 2013)

Yay! I'm back. 

A bit at least... POEM is taking most of my power these days.


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Cherry220111 passes 50,000 * --

*Congrats to Cherry220111 for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 14,000,000* ----------
*lightofhonor passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats on that great stone Stinger. 


Another 10k lightofhonor and you will be wearing your wcg badge


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Congrats on that great stone Stinger.



Thanks bro!!!!

Wow, it took forever to get from 13mil to 14mil.  Takes a lot longer since we don't have gpu work units.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks bro!!!!
> 
> Wow, it took forever to get from 13mil to 14mil.  Takes a lot longer since we don't have gpu work units.



Tell me about it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats stinger608.

Hope you doing good.  I'm a little lost at the  moment.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2013)

mjkmike said:


> Congrats stinger608.
> 
> Hope you doing good.  I'm a little lost at the  moment.



You are/were here a few minutes ago:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2950120&postcount=7536

j/k 

Be well John Spartan


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice too have friends too point out things like that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*No stones today


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *No stones today



 Well there's always tomorrow....

Thanks for doing todays post Bud!!! -


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no Stones today


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*C4LIN passes 300,000 * --
*kiwi32 passes 30,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2013)

If my Sig Graphic is correct, I am knocking on the Milestone door!! If not tonight, for sure tomorrow!

I have been leaving this thing plugged in, under the bed, for a few nights now. May keep it up! This little i5 baby is just truckin' along. 

I think, if I can keep this thing on while I sleep, and plugged in for a few shifts at work each week...I can probably get to 50 grand faster than the 35 days it took for this last 10 grand (maybe 36 days depending on Validations).

This thing is about twice as fast as my old farm was... Yet, I can't wait to get those old babies up and running, especially the AMD (AKA, MAD Cruncher) machine, that is sitting in a buddies closet collecting dust.

Anyways, CRUNCH ON fellow TPU crunch-iacs!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*theonedub passes 6,500,000 * -------
*Arjai passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *theonedub passes 6,500,000 * -------
> *Arjai passes 40,000 * --
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -



Whoop! Whoop!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good Job, Guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no Stones today


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah well, double-dose tomorrow maybe?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe none today, but I just noticed theonedub hit one yesterday!  that's exciting, well done 1Dub


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll have one for you in a few days Bill


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'll have one for you in a few days Bill



A bit further off, but I should have one by early-mid September


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'll have one for you in a few days Bill



I'm sensing that a club membership will come with yours 

I won't get to that club until late November


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm sensing that a club membership will come with yours
> 
> I won't get to that club until late November



But you will make it, that's the important part!  I have confidence!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no Stones today


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*NuclearRussian passes 500,000* ----
*librin.so.1 passes 1,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 4, 2013)

Great job Vinska and NR!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Avarice302 passes 250,000* --
*laptop-hpc passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*t_ski passed 50,000,000* -----------

*Congrats to t_ski for getting Today's Stone and for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club!!! *--

* sorry for the delay- fell asleep early last night


----------



## Bow (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Aug 6, 2013)

Amazing job there Todd--fifty million is damn fine!


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t_ski passed 50,000,000* -----------
> 
> *Congrats to t_ski for getting Today's Stone and for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club!!! *--
> ...



That´s insane - congrats t_ski


----------



## Arjai (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a new goal. Iffin' dese number's stay consistent... I should be able to hit 50,000 (It's not so big for some of you, I know) by the 20th of Aug.

Well there it is! Now I can't miss it! I know I could not handle the shame, so I HAVE to get it!


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 9,500,000* ------- 
*adulaamin passes 2,000,000 * -------
*lightofhonor passes 100,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to lightofhonor for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Amazing job there Todd--fifty million is damn fine!





VulkanBros said:


> That´s insane - congrats t_ski



I think it took longer to get the last million than it did to get the first 49


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, for those of us that were massively GPU based, things have slowed down quite a bit 

Congrats lightofhonor and everyone else!


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*D'OH!*


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,100,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 200 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoner's!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2013)

I love to see Stoners especially the new additions    nice work fellas 

I'm still working toward my next one, which won't be for a good while lol, but I'm going to celebrate when it comes


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Black.raven passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Black.raven for getting Today's Stone!!! * -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Things I like about new team members the most:


Makes our team larger and better scoring.
The lack of stoneless days for the time while they still have a relatively small overall score.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*GreiverBlade passes 2,000* --
*Black.raven passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Aug 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 60,000* --
*GreiverBlade passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2013)

Well done gentlemen!


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*GreiverBlade passes 4,000* --
*Black.raven passes 8,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Black.raven passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Black.raven for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Aug 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*librin.so.1 passes 1,600,000 * -------
*GreiverBlade passes 5,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Aug 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Arjai passes 50,000 * --
*GreiverBlade passes 7,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Doc41 passes 1,600,000* -------
*Black.raven passes 20,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yay! it's been a while since i got one, been busy last month.
How's everybody doing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 17, 2013)

great job Doc.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Qu4k3r passes 400,000 * --
*GreiverBlade passes 8,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *Arjai passes 50,000 * --
> *GreiverBlade passes 7,000 * --
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-



5, FIVE, days earlier than my projected goal, of the 20th...



It is the 17th and I missed the post on the 15th, because I thought I needed more time!!

But look at this meteoric rise!!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2013)

BTW, Good job everybody with your Stones! I was so excited about my own...Forgot to congratulate the rest of you on your awesomeness!

Lovin' the great push Black. Raven!!  

To all my fellow TPU Team of Crunchers...


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

Well done, it's always exciting to beat an anticipated goal


----------



## Arjai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hopefully, IDK with the CEP2 contest thingy, I can reach 60,000 just as fast!



OK, just realized the CEP2 Challenge isn't until Oct. Meaning, I should be on my way to 70G by the time that rolls around!

_Should!_


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, if you want a boost towards that cruncher badge, just let me know


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*KarL5275 passes 1,900,000* -------
*AnnCore passes 1,500,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you want a boost towards that cruncher badge, just let me know



Thanks Buddy! 

Unfortunately, it wouldn't feel right. I want it to be mine, and my little i5's.

Eventually, when thing get back to 'Right' for me, I'll have my old school farm back and, hopefully, add some newer fire power. Someday, I plan to be contending for the top ten Pie Eater's!!  LOL.

Competition is fun but what is even better? The work that is being accomplished by our combined effort!

So, point goals are fun but nothing in comparison to helping make the World a better place for all of us! However indirectly, it still makes me feel good.

Thanks again, I will survive with my 10 grand a month and I am happy with it (and this awesome Team of TPUer's).


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2013)

I understand entirely.  I just want you to understand that, should you want it, help is always offered


----------



## Norton (Aug 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*m8m!s passes 4,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to m8m!s for Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*kiwi32 passes 40,000 * --
*Dersid passes 450,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 22, 2013)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!

which is a sad thing


----------



## Norton (Aug 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,800,000* -------

*Congrats to xvi for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## xvi (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2013)

#4


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2013)

Just doing a little math. Looks as though I will hit 100 grand, sometime in early Nov. Taking today's average, a rather conservative figure, and supposedly it will take 66 days.

OK, so it actually works out to Oct 28th, not November. 

That is my new short, medium-ish, goal. 100,000 before Oct. 28th.

Set it on allprojectstats.com, so I can gauge my progress, easily.

Mark the Calendar, I am, and let's see if this i5 and I can keep our promises!


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 passes 1,700,000* -------
*laptop-hpc passes 300,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today...


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*GreiverBlade passes 9,000 * --

*Congrats to GreiverBlade for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*lolwhereismycar passes 90,000* --
*ArcticFir3 passes 600,000* ----
*GreiverBlade passes 10,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 27, 2013)

Great job stoners


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*- 8/28/2013
*Black.raven passes 30,000* --

*Congrats to Black.raven for getting Today's Stone!!!** -
* *Back to Back Stones too! *

*Milestones Yesterday*- 8/27/2013
*C4LIN passed 350,000* --
*Black.raven passed 25,000* --

*Congrats to Yesterday's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today...


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like I might make it to 60,000 on Saturday! Yea! I was a bit delayed because I left my power cord at the bar, last week. Lost nearly 20 hours of crunch time because of it!

Oh well, that won't happen again!!


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 30, 2013)

Does windows 8 rt have an app for crunching?  couse i would let my (ordered) surface do some thinking . btw i lost a week, because someone thought it would be good to unplug almost all plugs in our house  while on vacation. working on my 2nd rig now, cant get display. but hey, I love a challenge


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Looks like I might make it to 60,000 on Saturday! Yea! I was a bit delayed because I left my power cord at the bar, last week. Lost nearly 20 hours of crunch time because of it!
> 
> Oh well, that won't happen again!!



Sounds like an excuse to go back to the bar


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*rsh5155 passes 500,000* ----

*Congrats to rsh5155 for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations on getting half a million points!


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Sounds like an excuse to go back to the bar



I am there/ here, right now!!!!!!  

I remember it very clearly as being a very long day at work followed by having two beers and yawning repeatedly. I decided to go, then a friend came up and distracted me with some chit chat, while packing up the comp.

Got home and went about my evening routine, consisting of plugging in the comp and placing it under the bed ( long story, about that). opened the pocket with the cords in it and, I had my power brick but no three pronged power cord!

Well, a mild panic ensued. did it drop out of my bag on the ride home? No, I had to unzip that pocket, didn't I? Just now?

Aaw man, decided to go have a sit down outside w/ a cigarette. Newly calmed I reworked my mistake, called the bar, since it was hours from closing, and sure enough I had left it there and the bartender, I have known him for over ten years, set it aside for me.

Meanwhile, I missed the overnight crunching, the work crunching ( I often plug it in at work) and didn't get back to it until after work the next day.

Whew, why did I just type all that out? Anyways, that's that. Lesson Learned!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*anthony whittle passes 2,000,000 * -------
*Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 75,000,000* ----------- 
*Arjai passes 60,000 * --
*Black.raven passes 40,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to [Ion] for reaching the 75 million club!!! *--


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome 

Chances are, that will be my last milestone for quite a while now..another 5m will take a while...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *anthony whittle passes 2,000,000 * -------
> *Aperture_Science_Innovators passes 75,000,000* -----------
> *Arjai passes 60,000 * --
> ...



Yeeeee Haaaaw! Got it, just like I predicted! 

Congrats to all the fellow stoners, Ion...You da man!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Good job! 
It's always exciting to hit a new milestone


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Good job!
> It's always exciting to hit a new milestone



The amazing thing is, it only took 15 days for that last ten thousand points! I think that between crunching each night, religiously, and crunching a few more times at work and, maybe, Boinc mgr has been running long enough to completely spool up, jobs are flying through under the estimated time. For instance, my last two CEP2's finished in 12 hours, 2 1/2 hours sooner than the estimated time.

Took about 20 days for the previous 10 grand and 29 days for the 10 previous to that!

At this rate, I have already shaved a day off of my projected goal of 100 grand on OCT 28th.

From allprojectstats:

*Set your credit goal	
Your current goal is:	        100,000
Will be reached in x days	55.37
Date	                                October 27, 2013*


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Excellent!  It's always exciting to see one's PPD go up! 
You're sure pushing ahead much faster!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*jjames888 passes 6,500,000 * -------

*Congrats to jjames888 for getting Today's Stone!!! *-

*Note- FreeDC had issues today- any missed Stones will be added into tomorrows post....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations--pretty much 2/3 of the way to 10m now!


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 2, 2013)

Took about 20 days for the previous 10 grand and 29 days for the 10 previous to that!

At this rate, I have already shaved a day off of my projected goal of 100 grand on OCT 28th.

From allprojectstats:

*Set your credit goal	
Your current goal is:	        100,000
Will be reached in x days	55.37
Date	                                October 27, 2013*

[/QUOTE]

Great work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

congrats stoners!


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Dorothydot passes 300,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 1,800,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 3, 2013)

YAY! Feels great to have a stone! ^~^
At this rate, I should hit 2m by the end of the month. Can't wait!


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> no stones today...



Rather odd...


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 1,900,000* -------
*lolwhereismycar passes 100,000* -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to lolwhereismycar for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations, guys!

I remember when I got my cruncher badge. I was so happy I thought I might explode!  So I always feel this "I am very happy for You!" thing whenever I see someone else earn it. 

In this thread on 2013-06-25, I wrote:


Vinska said:


> I just realized that if our points stay constant, I am going to overtake xvi in two months. :|



Your points got up a lot lately, so I won't hit my two month target as I was planning to. But I am still on Your trail, tracking You down for the kill overtaking. 
(Yes, I decided to have You as my "healthy competition rival" at that day I posted that message I quoted. )
Even though this reminds me of my setback in this our little race, I'm still very happy to see You score a stone. All for the greater good!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Congratulations, guys!
> 
> I remember when I got my cruncher badge. I was so happy I thought I might explode!  So I always feel this "I am very happy for You!" thing whenever I see someone else earn it.
> 
> ...



How VERY Diplomatic! However, I, for one, can see right through that and see the Angst you so obviously feel towards your, "Healthy Rival"!

Ha! You say, "kill," line it out, as if to be funny. We both know you didn't want to erase your true feelings, so you tried to lighten it up.

:shadedshu



(sorry, sometimes I can't stop!)


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,200,000 * -------
*t77snapshot passes 1,200,000 * -------
*torgoth passes 100 *

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats to tonight's stoners


----------



## xvi (Sep 6, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Your points got up a lot lately, so I won't hit my two month target as I was planning to. But I am still on Your trail, tracking You down for the kill overtaking.
> (Yes, I decided to have You as my "healthy competition rival" at that day I posted that message I quoted. )
> Even though this reminds me of my setback in this our little race, I'm still very happy to see You score a stone. All for the greater good!



I had my Phenom II X6 rig off for a bit due to switching OSes and my PSU not being happy about having two 6950s in it (managed to stick with Ubuntu for a few months before I needed to switch back). Saw your post about overtaking me and was all like "OH, *IT'S ON!*" 

As far as pie, you've got me there pretty good. I'll have to see if I can nab another system or two to get moving. If it stops raining, I might be able to get my water loop going, but I don't think it'll get me that much of an extra overclock, let alone the 3,000-4,000-ish PPD I'd need to catch up.

Let the games begin, Vinska.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

xvi said:


> I had my Phenom II X6 rig off for a bit due to switching OSes and my PSU not being happy about having two 6950s in it (managed to stick with Ubuntu for a few months before I needed to switch back). Saw your post about overtaking me and was all like "OH, *IT'S ON!*"
> 
> As far as pie, you've got me there pretty good. I'll have to see if I can nab another system or two to get moving. If it stops raining, I might be able to get my water loop going, but I don't think it'll get me that much of an extra overclock, let alone the 3,000-4,000-ish PPD I'd need to catch up.
> 
> Let the games begin, Vinska.



Speaking of bringing rigs back online, if the heat stays okay I'll bring my third rig online.  Been a while since I've been running at full force.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*torgoth passes 500 * --

*Congrats to torgoth for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 11,000,000* ----------
*laptop-hpc passes 350,000* --
*torgoth passes 1,000* --
*Irony314 passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations Christ and everyone else!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2013)

Grats guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*torgoth passes 2,000* --
*Irony314 passes 2,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice work!! It is nice to see new Milestones. Congrats guys and may there be many, many more!!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*torgoth passes 3,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 3,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats guys!! Each of you are doing 1000+ a day! I only get that once in a while, with my i5 laptop. Keep it up!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2013)

#3 as of yesterday


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> #3 as of yesterday



#2 is gonna take a while


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2013)

About 3.5 years at my current rate, at which point you and Justin will have passed me up a long time ago


----------



## Norton (Sep 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> About 3.5 years at my current rate, at which point you and Justin will have passed me up a long time ago



No worries Bud- you've done awesome so turn that frown upside down


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 70,000* --
*librin.so.1 passes 1,900,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations Vinska and Arjai!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2013)

Grants stoners


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*torgoth passes 4,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 4,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Xenturion passes 4,500,000 * -------
*kiwi32 passes 50,000 * --
*torgoth passes 5,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 6,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

It appears that I may have Milestoned today. Also, the date to 100,000 has been moving up nicely from my goal of OCT 28th. Currently, I am on pace to hit it on the 17th, shaved 11 days of the goal!!

I am assuming that once I start getting these CEP2's rolling through, the goal date will be shattered nicely.

Anyways, congrats, in advance, to all the stoners tonight (assuming I will not be alone on the list).



Hmmm...Appears I missed something. 

A whole 3 days ago, I hit 70 grand. 3 DAYS! Seems even I can't keep up with this little i5!
Side note, only 10 days for the last 10 grand. Took 29, 20, then 15 days previously. Now with CEP2's running exclusively, I may be able to get the next ten even faster?

Anyways, Thanks and Congrats to Vinska, crunching along while absent, hitting milestones!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

Your PPD is accelerating quite nicely!


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 17,000,000* ----------
*om3n- passes 1,900,000* -------

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


*Milestones Yesterday*
*Black.raven passed 50,000* --
*torgoth passed 7,000* --
*Irony314 passed 7,000* --

*Congrats to Yesterday's Stoners!!!* -
*sorry for the delay


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2013)

17 Mil passed. Check


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,400,000* -------
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 10,000,000* -----------
*torgoth passes 9,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to VulkanBros_TPU for joining the 10 Millionaire's club!* -


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Sadasius passes 3,000,000 * -------
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 2,000,000 * -------

*KarL5275 passes 2,000,000 * -------

*torgoth passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome, so many new entries to the Millionaires Clubs!


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, yeah there's no stones today.. We had them all yesterday!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....  DOH!!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*FordGT90Concept passes 4,500,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*d1nky passes 2,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*C4LIN passes 400,000 * --
*librin.so.1 passes 2,000,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 70,000 * --
*d1nky passes 8,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2013)

Congratulations are in order.

Vinska tops *2 mil. Awesome!!*

Black Raven puts on a push to pass me up. Nice work BR. Keep this up and I will be _chasing you_ in no time! 

C4LIN, well, haven't seen any of your posts but,* 400 thou deserves praise! I salute you!*

D1nky is doing awesome, glad to have you on the team. *Crunch ON!!* 

Now, if I can just get a few pendings to drop, I will have 80 grand tomorrow. _*knocks on wood*_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2013)

Grats stoners!


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Torgoth passes 20,000 * --
*d1nky passes 10,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Job Stoners!!! Been a minute since I stoned, but I'm getting real close to that 15 mil stone.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats guys! 



Unfortunately, I have to wait another day to milestone.

:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2013)

Well done guys!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today:
> t77snapshot passes 1,200,000  -------
> *


*


Sweet!  

Nice to see my milestones are still climbing, had to cut back a lot on my crunching be will never retire... ever.*


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 80,000* --
*ArcticFir3 passes 650,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh Happy Day!

80,000 and FEZ!!



Congrats ArcticFir!! I salute you!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

No Stones Today!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2013)

Closing into the 12Mill stone  Two weeks more


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*lightofhonor passes 150,000 * --
*Black.raven passes 80,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats stoners.


----------



## Norton (Sep 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 7,500,000* -------
*ace80 passes 600,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2013)

It's been a whole sine I've dropped by the Milestones thread but tonight was a good night to do so. 

Congrats Buck and ace


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AnnCore passes 1,600,000* -------

*Congrats to AnnCore for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Right on, man! Good job on the [saviour] stone!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 28, 2013)

Woot!


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*n3rdf1ght3r passes 3,000,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I just realized that if our points stay constant, I am going to overtake xvi in two months. :|





Vinska said:


> Your points got up a lot lately, so I won't hit my two month target as I was planning to. But I am still on Your trail, tracking You down for the kill overtaking.
> (Yes, I decided to have You as my "healthy competition rival" at that day I posted that message I quoted. )
> Even though this reminds me of my setback in this our little race, I'm still very happy to see You score a stone. All for the greater good!



*BOOM! HEADSHOT!*

(finally passed You, man!  )


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 15,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to BarbaricSoul for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats BarbaricSoul on the big 15 mil mark


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats dude, that's a lot of millions!


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *BOOM! HEADSHOT!*
> 
> (finally passed You, man!  )



AAHHH! You got me. I haven't been able to keep my numbers up recently. I guess all I did was die tired.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that's what I call a stone! 

EDIT: xvi, "What am I going to do now? How can I crunch without a rival?". T'is a double-bladed sword - feels good to pass my rival, but now I kinda don't have as much driving force without one. Aww well, gonna try to find another one


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*yotano211 passes 2,500,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 100,000 * -----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to Black.raven for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!* -


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats to Black Raven, who has passed me and flown on up to 100 grand in no time flat!

Many more to ya!

And, of course, Congrats to yotano!! 2.5 mil!!

Great job guys!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 1, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Now that's what I call a stone!
> 
> EDIT: xvi, "What am I going to do now? How can I crunch without a rival?". T'is a double-bladed sword - feels good to pass my rival, but now I kinda don't have as much driving force without one. Aww well, gonna try to find another one



I'm workin' on it, I'm workin' on it.. Just.. need to kick a few of my rigs around here to see why they aren't turning in work.


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

Stones= nada


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 2, 2013)

xvi said:


> I'm workin' on it, I'm workin' on it.. Just.. need to kick a few of my rigs around here to see why they aren't turning in work.



<mr_burns> Excellent. </mr_burns>
Spool up those rigs and give me some heat! Hells yeah! May our crunching drag-race comes back on track! >=3


----------



## Arjai (Oct 2, 2013)

So, if my estimation is correct, tomorrow will be 90 grand for the Arjai. 

And the little i5 lappytop crunch, crunch, crunch-es awaaaaay!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> So, if my estimation is correct, tomorrow will be 90 grand for the Arjai.
> 
> And the little i5 lappytop crunch, crunch, crunch-es awaaaaay!



Which means that you're quickly approaching the awesome 100k for your cruncher badge


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

*Milestones Yesterday *

*GreiverBlade passed 20,000 *

*Congrats to GreiverBlade for getting yesterday's Stone!!! *-

* Sorry for the delay- FreeDC was running late yesterday and I fell asleep early


----------



## Arjai (Oct 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> So, if my estimation is correct, tomorrow will be 90 grand for the Arjai.
> 
> And the little i5 lappytop crunch, crunch, crunch-es awaaaaay!



Hmmm, may not be today. These CEP2's I am currently running, are done in @ 5:30-6 Hrs and are not worth much...biggest of them was 81 WCG points!

So, My meteoric climb to 100,000 has been sideswiped by the very tool that WAS facilitating the charge!!  

It's OK. I know that it is much more than a simple numbers game we play. I will arrive, in due time.


----------



## xvi (Oct 3, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Hmmm, may not be today. These CEP2's I am currently running, are done in @ 5:30-6 Hrs and are not worth much...biggest of them was 81 WCG points!
> 
> So, My meteoric climb to 100,000 has been sideswiped by the very tool that WAS facilitating the charge!!
> 
> It's OK. I know that it is much more than a simple numbers game we play. I will arrive, in due time.



CEP2 should be awarding more points than that. Are they coming back valid?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 3, 2013)

probably just "winding up". Should get better soon.
Also, yesterday a lot of people got less than normal points. Heck, our whole team only scored 300k, almost 1/4 less than average. I got relatively low points yesterday, too. Despite the fact I practically wasn't gaming and just crunched.


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2013)

Vinska said:


> probably just "winding up". Should get better soon.
> Also, yesterday a lot of people got less than normal points. Heck, *our whole team only scored 300k, almost 1/4 less than average. I got relatively low points yesterday*, too. Despite the fact I practically wasn't gaming and just crunched.



FreeDC didn't do the final update so everyone is/will be showing more points today. Best bet for gauging output yesterday is to look at your stats directly from WCG or use FreeDC= (yesterday+today)/2


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, what the captain Team Assistant said.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no stones today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2013)

The WCG site is definitely the best bet if you think things look iffy


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2013)

They are valid. they only ran for, about, 6 hrs. Normally 12 to 12.5 hrs per CEP WU.

I should burn through these FA@H WU's by sometime this morning. Then I will see if things look normal, like the warm up did.


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*GreiverBlade passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to GreiverBlade for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2013)

OK, should hit the 90 Grand tonight! Finally! LOL.

Hopefully, sometime mid month my WCG Badge will drop. My allprojects page tracks my goal of 100 grand. It is projecting any where between the 15th to 17th, depending on the number of WU's I have time to upload each day.

Can't wait!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 90,000* --
*anhedonia passes 25,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2013)

You're moving in on that 100k Arjai--awesome job!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Arjai, let's see if You can hit Your next one before I do mine. (mine is going to be @ 2.5m; 375k left)

I don't have much of an idea how fast You build up points, but let's do this for teh lulz, k?


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*TRWOV passes 12,000,000 * ----------
*GreiverBlade passes 30,000 * --
*kiwi32 passes 60,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2013)

WOOT!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Arjai, let's see if You can hit Your next one before I do mine. (mine is going to be @ 2.5m; 375k left)
> 
> I don't have much of an idea how fast You build up points, but let's do this for teh lulz, k?



I am at 91,000 and it takes at least 10 days to make up 10 grand. However, CEP2 is slowing my progress. I end up with 800-900 ppd running these.

As it stands now, Allprojectstats.com says I will reach 100 on the 16th. My original goal was the 28th but, this i5 has blown my math outta the water!

So, chances are, unless you are sporting a new cruncher, I will probably win this race.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no stones today...


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*DOH!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

Two days running!


----------



## Norton (Oct 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Doc41 passes 1,700,000* -------

*Thanks to Doc41 for ending the drought on Stones!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*p_o_s_pc passes 9,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to p_o_s_pc for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*ArcticFir3 passes 700,000 * ----

*Congrats to ArcticFir3 for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*TechPowerUp! passes 1,100,000,000* --- 
*Stormhammy passes 70,000 * --
*Black.raven passes 150,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -

and

*Congrats to All on a 1.1 Billion point Team Milestone!!! *--


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice work Team!


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 13, 2013)

HOLY F***ING SH*T! THIS IS AWESOME!

[yt]AzURH-yOtKs[/yt] 

(how I shot web embed YT video?)

EDIT: So THAT'S how I shot web embed YT videos!


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> HOLY F***ING SH*T! THIS IS AWESOME!
> 
> Well, this calls for a celebration!
> 
> (how I shot web *embed YT video?*)



[yt]___[yt]

FTFY 
[yt]AzURH-yOtKs[/yt]


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*anhedonia passes 30,000 * --

*Congrats to anhedonia for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*om3n- passes 2,000,000* -------
*sempron guy passes 200* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,300,000* -------
*twuersch passes 6,000,000* -------
*sempron guy passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*-


----------



## Bow (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*sempron guy passes 3,000* --

*Congrats to sempron guy for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

Depending on a couple of "pending validation-s", I may hit my crunching goal, tonight!!!

If not, for sure, tomorrow. Which will still be 10 days before the original goal of the 28th!!



I can hardly wait to be sporting a new Badge, "Badges, we don't need no f***ing Badges!"


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*dank1983man420 passes 1,300,000* -------
*kcremona passes 90,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2013)

According to my BOINC manager, I missed 100Grand by 125 points. Oh well, see you all tomorrow night!



Your current goal is:	100,000
Will be reached in x days	achieved!

Looky, Looky!!! Got my cruncher tag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 100,000* -----

*Congrats to Arjai for getting Today's Stone AND earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!!!* --


----------



## Arjai (Oct 19, 2013)

Arjai passes 100,000 -----

Phew! exactly 10 days ahead of schedule!!

I feel JUSTIFIED!! I am now sporting that fancy-dancy cruncher badge!!

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
see it?!?!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 8,000,000* -------
*Dersid passes 500,000* ----

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2013)

I will be hitting 5 million tomorrow


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 5,000,000* -------
*marlow.durbin passes 250,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 1,300,000* -------

*Congrats to agent00skid for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 22, 2013)

Consistency! 

From the golden days of GPU's to the quite days of a triple core.


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

I passed 2,222,222 today. Not quite a milestone, but maybe a milepebble? (..or furlongstone?)

Edit. May have been yesterday, actually.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 23, 2013)

He recently had a different kind of stone. A Global Stone!
As it seems *the WCG project* very recently passed *800k of overall CPU Years of runtime*!



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*MRCLTPU passes 1,600,000* -------

*Congrats to MRCLTPU for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Mindweaver passes 45,000,000* ----------

*Congrats to Mindweaver for getting Today's Stone!!! *--


----------



## xvi (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> 45,000,000



Oh, that's cool. It's not like that would take me.. err.. uh.. carry the two.. 2 years, 188 days, 8 hours, 48 minutes, 58 seconds to get that milestone myself.

I'm not crying. It's just.. these.. onions. I'm chopping onions. I promise.

(Grats on the stone though!)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

*Huge congrat's on that Milestone to Mindweaver!!!!*










*And a little something for your merit's...*


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today*- 10/25/2013
*t77snapshot passed 1,300,000* -------

*Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations to Mindweaver!  Awesome job! 

And well done T77 as well!


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Buck_Nasty passes 8,500,000* -------
*AnnCore passes 1,700,000* ------- 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Great work stoners, Buck and Anncore! Plus I missed Mindweaver's stone a few days ago , very awesome work MW   

Btw, tomorrow may be a stoner-ific day for me... finally!


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*manofthem passes 40,000,000* -----------

*Congrats to manofthem for getting Today's Monster Stone!!!* --

*and for joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2013)

Wihoo, thanks Norton.  It's been a looooooong time since I was a stoner, tooooo long.  Feels pretty good


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, thanks Norton.  It's been a looooooong time since I was a stoner, tooooo long.  Feels pretty good



Yeah, the only downside to the larger stones is the wait in between them 

Great job Bud!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 28, 2013)

Super nice stone there manofthem!


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, thanks Norton.  It's been a looooooong time since I was a stoner, tooooo long.  Feels pretty good


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....


----------



## Norton (Oct 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*memmaker passes 200,000* --

*Congrats to memmaker for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*kiwi32 passes 70,000* --

*Congrats to kiwi32 for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ArcticFir3 passes 750,000* -----
*Cherry220111 passes 60,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*Buck_Nasty passes 9,000,000 * -------

*Congrats to Buck_Nasty for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome job Buck!  Well done and congratulations!


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*dank1983man420 passes 1,400,000 * -------

*Congrats to dank1983man420 for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Nov 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Buck_Nasty passes 9,000,000 * -------
> 
> *Congrats to Buck_Nasty for getting Today's Stone!!!* -



Holy shizzle!!!!!!

Buck Nasty is killin' it!

I never thought I would ever, ever, say this: I need a 4p.

That might go into my notebook, of possible jokes...for a possible standup bit. I need a 4p.

If I ever pull that trigger, and get up onstage...

Anyways, impressive. Nice! 

BTW, 1.4 is also an awesome achievement!! Congrats,to both of you!


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*NastyHabits passes 750,000* -----

*Congrats to NastyHabits for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats! 

I have a nice big one coming up for you tomorrow


----------



## Black.Raven (Nov 5, 2013)

Just got passed 200000  up to the 300k


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Chicken Patty passes 15,000,000* ---------- 
*Aperture_Science_Innovators aka [Ion] passes 80,000,000 * -----------
*jjames888 passes 7,000,000 * -------
*Black.raven passes 200,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-

and

*Congrats to Aperture_Science_Innovators [Ion] for joining the 80 Millionaire's club!* --


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2013)

Awww yes 
That's a lot of millions 

Good job guys!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *Chicken Patty passes 15,000,000* ----------
> *Aperture_Science_Innovators aka [Ion] passes 80,000,000 * -----------
> *jjames888 passes 7,000,000 * -------
> ...



Wow!! Look at all those huge stones!!

Congrats all, and especially Black Raven!! Dude you are killing it!! At least compared to me...200 grand, from zero. I just hit 114k today, and I had almost a year head start!!

Just goes to show how fast technology has moved in the last three years!!



Ok, maybe not that big of a head start..but I do know you passed me around 70-80 grand and I had at least a 40 grand head start. Anyways, good on you! I'm happy with my laptop doing so well. someday I will have my farm back and maybe I can catch up to you!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2013)

*OMG, just look at the size of those Stones(would make a Urologist grimace in pain). Nice work [Ion] and CP!!!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats milionairs!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy Stone Heads


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 6, 2013)

GREAT SCOT! 

Today's stones are so massive, they make this stone in the photo below look tiny!



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today*

*but yesterday was pretty awesome wasn't it?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Indeed, I think that it covers us for at least a couple of days


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Chevalr1c passes 450,000 * --

*Congrats to Chevalr1c for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations Chevalr1c!


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

*no stones today!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

Tonight's Stones:
laptop-hpc passes 400,000


Congratulations to laptop-hpc for getting tonight's milestone!


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Tonight's Stones:
> laptop-hpc passes 400,000
> 
> 
> Congratulations to laptop-hpc for getting tonight's milestone!



Congrats laptop-hpc! -

Thanks [Ion] for doing the post for me!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2013)

It was a pleasure!


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*Buck_Nasty passes 9,500,000 * -------

*Congrats to Buck_Nasty for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to go BN!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations Buck!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice Buck.  Well done.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 12, 2013)

PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT! 


10M soon, pls


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2013)

Good job Buck.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today  lets see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*easy rhino passes 6,000* --
*C4LIN passes 450,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## smagoon (Nov 14, 2013)

*Loonym daughter*


  I came across so many kind words about Jon that I figured I would post an updated picture of his pride and joy Annabelle.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

smagoon said:


> View attachment 52936  I came across so many kind words about Jon that I figured I would post an updated picture of his pride and joy Annabelle.



Beautiful young miss 

I never met loonym but I know that the Team cared very much for him


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

norton said:


> jjames888 passes 7,000,000 -------



woo


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update  smagoon.

Great work stoners.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*kebabi passes 250,000 * --
*easy rhino passes 10,000 * --
*15thWarlock passes 2,000 * --
*librin.so.1 passes 2,500,000 * -------
*shadow_city2 passes 200 * --
*Dak77 passes 100 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today *
> *kebabi passes 250,000 * --
> *easy rhino passes 10,000 * --
> *15thWarlock passes 2,000 * --
> ...



WOW!

Will you look at that!! I love it!!

Welcome aboard folks! Crunch on!!!

Congrats to you all for all the Milestones!! Many, many more for you all!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I say, larger and larger gaps between personal stones takes a bit getting used to.
But with larger gaps comes larger satisfaction to finally get one. Weeee~!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*easy rhino passes 20,000* --
*15thWarlock passes 9,000* --
*DeaDhunter passes 100* --
*Dak77 passes 2,000* --
*l4tture passes 1,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't had a milestone since September... c'mon 12 cores of crunching!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I haven't had a milestone since September... c'mon 12 cores of crunching!!!!!!!



You should have one tomorrow or the next day. Your at 18,000 and at 20,000 you will get one. I expect by the end of the challenge you will have had several milestones.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today* 
*easy rhino passes 30,000 * --
*15thWarlock passes 25,000 * --

*d1nky passes 20,000 * --

*Redtoad passes 40,000 * --

*shadow_city2 passes 500 * --

*Dak77 passes 4,000 * --

*l4tture passes 6,000 * --

*marsey99 passes 100 * --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what I love about challenges - STONES! LOTSA STONES!! Wooohooo!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

ahem! d1nky passes 25,000

15th warlock is 5k above me, maybe ill start a lil crunching competition of my own.... LoL


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 950,000* -----
*thebluebumblebee passes 300,000* --
*15thWarlock passes 40,000* --
*GreiverBlade passes 40,000* --
*d1nky passes 30,000* --
*DeaDhunter passes 200* --
*l4tture passes 10,000* --
*marsey99 passes 4,000* --
*SpockvsData passes 500* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2013)

LOVE IT!!

All these Milestone-r's!!

Congrats everybody!

Many more for you all!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

So many milestones!  This is the great part about a competition


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dang!  All these stones! I should have one coming soon to add to the collection.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today *
*farlex85 passes 7,000 * --
*easy rhino passes 40,000 * --
*dank1983man420 passes 1,500,000 * -------
*Deake passes 3,000 * --
*15thWarlock passes 60,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 20,000 * --
*Redtoad passes 50,000 * --
*marsey99 passes 9,000 * --
*SpockvsData passes 1,000 * --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *--


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

well done all!

im annoyed im 3k off my 40k stone 

well now I got more power, itll be pie time soon hopefully


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well done all!
> 
> im annoyed im 3k off my 40k stone
> 
> well now I got more power, itll be pie time soon hopefully



I'm still about 4m off of my next stone, so consider yourself doing OK there


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> well done all!
> 
> im annoyed im 3k off my 40k stone
> 
> well now I got more power, itll be pie time soon hopefully



Pie has become quite hard to get. I thought I had pushed myself safely into pie territory before this challenge. I got #10 today. You better be bringing a lot of POWAA SON!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

oooh ive got another, not sure how often it updates etc but im hoping for  45K stone.

got to say that some people have put some serious effort into this comp! congratz!


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today
easy rhino passes 50,000 -
Deake passes 4,000 
15thWarlock passes 90,000 
AnnCore passes 1,800,000 -
GreiverBlade passes 50,000 
d1nky passes 50,000 
Irony314 passes 25,000 
l4tture passes 20,000 
marsey99 passes 10,000 
SpockvsData passes 2,000 *

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

***


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
Deake passes 5,000 --
*15thWarlock passes 100,000* -----
ArcticFir3 passes 800,000 ----- 
GreiverBlade passes 60,000 --
d1nky passes 60,000 --
Irony314 passes 30,000 --
l4tture passes 25,000 --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

*and
Congrats to 15thWarlock for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge! -*
* available when W1zz adds the feature back into the forum


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

wow 15th warlock, congratz! didn't we start at around the same time?! all that crunching power! Whats the rigs?

60K for me WOOOOOOOP! and in top20 again


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Deake passes 5,000 --
> *15thWarlock passes 100,000* -----
> ArcticFir3 passes 800,000 -----
> ...





d1nky said:


> wow 15th warlock, congratz! didn't we start at around the same time?! all that crunching power! Whats the rigs?
> 
> 60K for me WOOOOOOOP! and in top20 again





[Ion] said:


> Congratulations guys!



Thank you guys! I'm just happy to be a part of such awesome team!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks guys  T77 is still goin !!! 




Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*- 10/25/2013
> *t77snapshot passed 1,300,000* -------
> 
> *Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!!* -





[Ion] said:


> Congratulations to Mindweaver!  Awesome job!
> 
> And well done T77 as well!


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today
Deake passes 7,000 --
Buck_Nasty passes 10,000,000--- -------
jjkinas passes 200 --
DeaDhunter passes 500 --
l4tture passes 30,000 --
marsey99 passes 20,000 --
easy rhino passes 60,000 --
SpockvsData passes 3,000 --
mx500torid passes 1,000,000- ------
d1nky passes 70,000 --
Irony314 passes 40,000 --
Redtoad passes 60,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! --

And
Congrats to mx500torid for joining the Millionaire's Club! -

And
Congrats to Buck_Nasty for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club! -*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

So many awesome milestones!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is epic! Congrats, everyone! Especially You, millionaires! 



Plus kinda reminds me of this


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Seriously nice stones today. Especially mx500 and Buck!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 80,000 --
Deake passes 8,000 --
15thWarlock passes 150,000 --
GreiverBlade passes 70,000 --
d1nky passes 80,000 --
l4tture passes 40,000 --
marsey99 passes 25,000* --


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! * -


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today
farlex85 passes 8,000* --
*Deake passes 9,000* --
*jjkinas passes 500* --
*GreiverBlade passes 80,000* --
*kiwi32 passes 80,000 * --
*Irony314 passes 50,000* --
*Redtoad passes 70,000* --
*l4tture passes 50,000* --
*marsey99 passes 30,000 * --
*SpockvsData passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)

It's just funny how those toasting avatars are all in sync.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today
FIH The DON passes 1,300,000*- --- --
*Deake passes 10,000* --
*jjkinas passes 500* --
*librin.s0.1 (aka Vinska) passes 3,000,000* - --- --
*SpockvsData passes 4,000* --

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Nov 25, 2013)

3 mil? Wow. Vinska? It seems like it was just last week when I thought you had a great run to 1 mil!

Wow, Nice work! I can hardly wait to get back to school...See what I can stir up.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today
xvi_tech.kyle passes 2,500,000*- --- --
*Irony314 passes 60,000* --
*Dak77 passes 5,000* --
*l4tture passes 60,000* --
*SpockvsData passes 6,000* --
*Norton01 passes 50,000,000* 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2013)

yay 1.3 lol, will keep it running over winter, still need to fix my watercooling to get it to 100% instead of 70%


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats on your 50m Norton!  Well done all!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today
> xvi_tech.kyle passes 2,500,000*- --- --
> *Irony314 passes 60,000* --
> *Dak77 passes 5,000* --
> ...



Congratulations man!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations on Your 50 million, Cap'n!    
xvi, <scout> Eat my dust! </scout> 
nah, just kiddin'. Congrats, man! 

Congratulations to all You other stoners!  What would we do without You?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2013)

Stoners are always nice but 50 Million is insane!!!!  
Keep up the incredible work


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Now that I've hit that milestone with some brute force crunching it's time to plan my farm for 2014. I won't be running as many rigs but the ones I do run will provide more output.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Now that I've hit that milestone with some brute force crunching it's time to plan my farm for 2014. I won't be running as many rigs but the ones I do run will provide more output.


Make sure that your new 4P has sufficient PCIe's. Nice stone


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> Make sure that your new 4P has sufficient PCIe's. Nice stone


 
A 4P would be nice but won't even think of buying one unless:

A. I win the lottery
or
B. I find a hard to pass up deal like Kai did


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Congratulations on Your 50 million, Cap'n!
> xvi, <scout> Eat my dust! </scout>
> nah, just kiddin'. Congrats, man!
> 
> Congratulations to all You other stoners!  What would we do without You?


Thanks, I think. 
To celebrate my stone, I shall treat myself to something. I'm thinking ice cream.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today 
Redtoad passes 80,000* --
*Congrats to Redtoad for getting Today's Stone!!! *-


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> *Norton01 passes 50,000,000*




Wow! very well done sir


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*easy rhino passes 70,000   
l4tture passes 70,000   

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,100,000 -------
farlex85 passes 9,000 --
Irony314 passes 70,000 --
Redtoad passes 90,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*theonedub passes 7,000,000 -------
dank1983man420 passes 1,600,000 -------
15thWarlock passes 200,000 --
Irony314 passes 80,000 --
shadow_city2 passes 1,000 --
l4tture passes 80,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Nosada passes 3,000,000 -------
Redtoad passes 100,000 -----

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -

And 
Congrats to Redtoad for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! --*


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice work everybody!!


Bow said:


>


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 12,000,000 -------
Irony314 passes 90,000 --
l4tture passes 90,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!! *-


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats Christ and the rest of the stoners


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like I will have a "small" milestone today.


----------



## Bow (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*stinger608 passes 15,000,000 ----------

Congrats to stinger608 for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats Bud!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 3, 2013)

A Single Saviour Stone. And it's MASSIVE!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2013)

now its going to be FOREVER before I see another stone.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 passes 3,500,000 -------
laptop-hpc passes 450,000* --
*Dersid passes 550,000* ----
*l4tture passes 100,000* -----
*SpockvsData passes 7,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

*and

Congrats to l4tture for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! -*


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*hat_tpu passes 6,500,000 -------
farlex85 passes 10,000 --
Irony314 passes 100,000 -----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

*and

Congrats to Irony314 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! -*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2013)

awesome milestone Hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *stinger608 passes 15,000,000 ----------
> Congrats to stinger608 for getting Today's Stone!!! -*





Daaayyyum stinger! CONGRATS on the big milestone.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*SpockvsData passes 8,000 --

Congrats to SpockvsData for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*dustyshiv passes 15,000,000* ----------
*mx500torid passes 1,200,000* ---- ---
*brandonwh64 passes 7,500,000 -------
SpockvsData passes 9,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice work folks!! My next milestone won't be until around Christmas.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice work folks!! My next milestone won't be until around Christmas. 

Man, this WiFi at the bar is bad! I hit post and it posts but, the page doesn't update? So, it looks as though it has not posted! Hit it again, then it, sometimes, updates or says "unspecified error" or "Can't do that for another 16 seconds"

GRRR!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 7, 2013)

Refreshing the page after posting should help.


----------



## Bow (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....


----------



## Bow (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,400,000 -------
dank1983man420 passes 1,700,000 -------*
*ArcticFir3 passes 850,000 -----*
*SpockvsData passes 10,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*sneddenraj passes 450,000 --

Congrats to sneddenraj  for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today!....


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*15thWarlock passes 250,000 --

Congrats to 15thWarlock for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice work mighty 15th Warlock!!

Perhaps you should be made an honorary 1st Warlock on Team TPU!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Nice work mighty 15th Warlock!!
> 
> Perhaps you should be made an honorary 1st Warlock on Team TPU!!



LOL, yes I don't think there are other warlocks in our team 

The 15th comes from an old gaming clan I use to be part of, the 15th Iron Lions, that was our clan tag 

I'm honored to be part of this awesome team


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 (aka Vinska) passes 4,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to Vinska for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice work Vinska!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome work Vinka


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2013)

Agreed. Awesome production Vinska!!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,300,000 -------
Stormhammy passes 90,000 --
MStenholm passes 75,000,000 -----------
jjames888 passes 7,500,000 -------
kiwi32 passes 90,000 --
Redtoad passes 150,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice work guys!! I love to see the Stones!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 14, 2013)

"toss me a pebble, will ya?"
>dumps down a tanker-load of rocks

this is great, guys!


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones Today! **


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> no stones Today! **



Boo. 

I get a Milestone for 150,000, right? I hope so cause that's been my goal for the last month, or so.


----------



## xvi (Dec 15, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Boo.
> 
> I get a Milestone for 150,000, right? I hope so cause that's been my goal for the last month, or so.


We can celebrate it none the less.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*t77snapshot passes 1,400,000 -------

Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 17, 2013)

Doh!


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 1,400,000 -------
Doc41 passes 1,800,000 -------
l4tture passes 150,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## Arjai (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you got pie today?

I am not gonna fake the REAL emotion displayed in the above post. Congrats!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice work stoners


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t77snapshot passes 1,400,000 -------
> 
> Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!! -*





Thank you guys!


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! 

Go my 1800 average PPD.


----------



## Norton (Dec 19, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*dank1983man420 passes 1,800,000 -------*

*Congrats to dank1983man420 for getting Today's Stone!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice work!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 19, 2013)

Just one more week


----------



## Arjai (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like I have a Birthday present from BIONC!!

150 thousand +






Wish I could have spent my Birthday with her, instead of 12 hours of work!


Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*rsh5155 passes 550,000 ----
Arjai passes 150,000 --
librin.so.1 passes 4,500,000 -------

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 20, 2013)

Congrats on your milestones!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2013)

Soon


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*15thWarlock passes 300,000 --*

*Congrats to 15thWarlock for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice work Warlock!! You are cruuuuuuiiiiisin'!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 22, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,400,000 -------*
*TRWOV passes 13,000,000 ----------*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 22, 2013)

for another 13,000,000


----------



## Bow (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work stoners!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations, stoners! 

And @TRWOV


Spoiler: GOIN' ALL IN ON 13!


----------



## Norton (Dec 23, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*Dersid passes 600,000 ----*

*Congrats to Dersid for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*VulkanBros_TPU passes 11,000,000 ----------
Zachary-85 passes 4,500,000 -------
ArcticFir3 passes 900,000 -----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *-


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome couple of days! Lots o' Stoner's!! 

Congrats all!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 24, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *15thWarlock passes 300,000 --*
> 
> *Congrats to 15thWarlock for getting Today's Stone!!! -*



Thanks! 

I'm currently abroad for a few days but will start crunching again as soon as I return to the US in January 

Merry Christmas and a great new year to everyone! 

PS: how do I enable my cruncher badge?


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones Today!

*However.....*

*We've passed a Team Milestone of 3,000 years of runtime!* -
*Great job Team!!!*--


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*NastyHabits passes 800,000 -----
fullinfusion passes 200 --
C4LIN passes 500,000 ----

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Dec 26, 2013)

I passed 4 mill, must have been a couple days ago. I think...lol


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2013)

Bow said:


> I passed 4 mill, must have been a couple days ago. I think...lol


 
looks like you have a week or so to go (3.97million as of today) 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=695307


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*fullinfusion passes 5,000 --
RejZoR passes 90,000 --
librin.so.1 passes 5,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice work Stoner's!!

Vinska...Rocketing through the millions!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2013)

Great job stoners!


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*sneddenraj passes 500,000 ----
fullinfusion passes 7,000 --
dank1983man420 passes 1,900,000 -------
Redtoad passes 200,000 --
l4tture passes 200,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice!! A whole bunch of Stones today!! Congrats Stoners!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*fullinfusion passes 10,000 --*

*Congrats to fullinfusion for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Dec 29, 2013)

Way to rock it fullinfusion!!  


BTW, Welcome to the TPU Team!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2013)

fullinfusion, you're doing a great job bud!


----------



## Bow (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2013)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,500,000 -------*

*Congrats to mx500torid for getting Today's Stone!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2013)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*kiwi32 passes 100,000 -----

Congrats to kiwi32 for getting Today's Stone AND earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge!!! --*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*BowHunt3r passes 4,000,000 -------
librin.so.1 passes 5,500,000 -------
laptop-hpc passes 500,000 ----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

YAY!
And gee, I noticed my score is now more than 2x as big as xvi's. As the Scout would say: Eat my dust!


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Another kinda-milestone for me:
I have, at the moment, crunched more CPU years than I am old. 
(I recently turned 24, meanwhile, _Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s)  24:120:22:54:37_)


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*no stones today!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Darth Vader told me...



Spoiler: don't pretend You don't know already....



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Stormhammy passes 100,000 -----
kcremona passes 100,000 -----

Congrats to Stormhammy and kcremonafor getting Today's Stones!!! -*

*and for earning their WCG-TPU cruncher badges!  -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice work Teammates!! Here's to another 100 grand!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*dank1983man420 passes 2,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to dank1983man420 for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Broom2455 passes 450,000 --
volkor passes 100,000 -----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

and

*Congrats to volkor for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2014)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,600,000 -------*

*Congrats to mx500torid for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Jan 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*AlienIsGOD passes 5,500,000 -------
ArcticFir3 passes 950,000 -----
librin.so.1 (Vinska) passes 6,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats to today's stoners!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*
no stones today......





*


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*AnnCore passes 1,900,000 -------
Dersid passes 650,000 ----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work stoners!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*no stones today...


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Redtoad passes 250,000 --*

*Congrats to Redtoad for getting Today's Stone!!! - *


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today


----------



## Arjai (Jan 13, 2014)

There should be some!! Come on Team, get some more recruits!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Dorothydot passes 350,000 --
librin.so.1 passes 6,500,000 -------

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

not today... let's see what comes in tomorrow?


----------



## Arjai (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, Vinska. 

On a side note, looks like I won't be attending school, until the fall. It's a bummer but, can't get around it. So, my At-School-Crunching-Project, is on hold, until then.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wow, Vinska.
> 
> On a side note, looks like I won't be attending school, until the fall. It's a bummer but, can't get around it. So, my At-School-Crunching-Project, is on hold, until then.



Time for _*Plan B*_ then


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> So, my At-School-Crunching-Project, is on hold, until then.





Norton said:


> Time for _*Plan B*_ then


Extension cable from the neighbor's house? Check...
Wifi dongle pointed at McDonald's? Check...


----------



## Arjai (Jan 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> Time for _*Plan B*_ then



Plan B is to keep working and having the State take money from my check. Hopefully, by the time Fall rolls around, it will mostly be paid off and I can either pay the rest or qualify for a smaller loan to pay it off.


----------



## Norton (Jan 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

no stones Today!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> 
> no stones Today!


----------



## Norton (Jan 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*l4tture passes 250,000 --*

*Congrats to l4tture for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice Work l4tture!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*The bad*... no Stones Today! 

*The good*... no Stones is only a temporary state! 

*and Team WCG-TPU passed 8 Billion WCG points Today!!! ---
*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> *The bad*... no Stones Today!



Bullsh*t!
Wii, The TechPowerUp team hit 8 billion _WCG Points_ tonite.


----------



## Norton (Jan 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Bullsh*t!
> Wii, The TechPowerUp team hit 8 billion _WCG Points_ tonite.


Post fixed- Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Stones= (4x3)/2(2x3)-1 *

Edit:
*Stones= ((4x3)/(2(2x3)))-1 *


----------



## xvi (Jan 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Stones= (4x3)/2(2x3)-1 *


35? I may be too tired to pemdas though.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 20, 2014)

(4x3)/2(2x3)-1=12/2*6-1
(4x3)/2(2x3)-1=12/11
12/11=1.0909090909090909090909090909091

^ I am doing something wrong there?

Pemdas seems unnecessarily hard, a phrase that plays with the mathematical terms would be easier.
In the Dutch speaking area in the EU, it's _Meneer Van Dale wacht op antwoord _("Mr. Van Dale awaits an answer").
_Meneer = machtsverheffen = exponentalisation
Van = vermenigvuldigen = multiplication
Dale = delen = divide
wacht = wortel trekken = root
op = optellen = sum
antwoord = aftrekken =  substraction_

So in English it could be like "Poor mister Divy rode some subways".


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Uhm... multiplication and division take precedence over addition and subtraction.
So, it's actually:
(4 x 3) / 2(2 x 3) - 1 = 12 / (2 x 2 x 3) - 1 = 12 / 12 - 1 = 1 - 1 *= 0*


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Uhm... multiplication and division take precedence over addition and subtraction.
> So, it's actually:
> (4 x 3) / 2(2 x 3) - 1 = 12 / (2 x 2 x 3) - 1 = 12 / 12 - 1 = 1 - 1 *= 0*



That's what I was going for...
However Excel says to go this way:

*((4x3)/(2(2x3)))-1*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jan 20, 2014)

That is why I like the reverse polish notation.
Due to its stack-like nature, the order of evaluation is well defined by the position where numbers / operators are placed && thus no need for parenthesis at all.
...and avoids embarrassing things like:


Spoiler










Hint: correct answer:
10 + 10 x 0 = 10 + 0 = 10
i.e. Most people answered right. People who wrote those "it's 0!" comments are morons.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 20, 2014)

I scanned through the Wikipedia page about that notation but it hurts my already-not-so-great mathematical capabilities. I rather keep relying on good old _meneer Van Dale wacht op antwoord_. Parents expect multiple dishes, roots added sustantially.

(you saw what I did there in the last phrase?)


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll hit a personal milestone in about a week


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 20, 2014)

Ahhh. 

Stones= (4x3)/2(2x3)-1
vs.
Stones= ((4x3)/(2(2x3)))-1

The good note on whether you consider implied multiplication to takes precedence over normal multiplication or division.

(4x3)/2(2x3)-1
(12)/2(6)-1
12/12-1
1-1
0

or

(4x3)/2(2x3)-1
12/2*6-1
6*6-1
36-1
35

Edit: Also, just got my new A10-7850k.


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2014)

- *Objective*- Distract Team regarding absence of Stones lately -

- *Post*- math problem -
- *Result*- Success -

- *Aftermath*- Profit? --


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 passes 7,000,000 -------
gdallsk passes 2,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Stones= (4x3)/2(2x3)-1 *
> 
> Edit:
> *Stones= ((4x3)/(2(2x3)))-1 *


You were correct with the first equation. The addition bracketing is absolutely unnecessary! "Keep it simple stupid" is a phrase too often neglected. If my Math teacher saw all those brackets he would say the same thing. BTW, Math nerd, in da house!


----------



## Arjai (Jan 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *librin.so.1 passes 7,000,000 -------
> gdallsk passes 2,000 --*
> 
> *Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


*Congrats Stoner's!!*


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*
We'll let Homer say it


----------



## Arjai (Jan 22, 2014)

D'oh!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*ArcticFir3 passes 1,000,000 --------
mauriek passes 3,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -

and*

*Congrats to ArcticFir3 for joining the Millionaire's Club! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

no stones today....


----------



## Arjai (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today
farlex85 passes 20,000 --
Dersid passes 700,000 ----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*t77snapshot passes 1,500,000 -------
*
*Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*dhoshaw passes 6,500,000 -------
Jstn7477 passes 50,000,000 -----------
Redtoad passes 300,000 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -

and

Congrats to Jstn7477 for joinining the 50 Milionaire's Club! -*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *t77snapshot passes 1,500,000 -------
> *
> *Congrats to t77snapshot for getting Today's Stone!!! -*





Sweeeeeeet!!!!!!!! almost to the BIG 2 mil  :cheers:


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,500,000 -------
twuersch passes 6,500,000 -------
C4LIN passes 550,000 ----*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
no stones today....


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 passes 7,500,000 -------*

*Congrats to Vinska for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Arjai passes 200,000 --*

*Congrats to Arjai for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jan 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *Arjai passes 200,000 --*
> 
> *Congrats to Arjai for getting Today's Stone!!! -*



I actually thought I had to wait for 250,000 for a Stone! AWESOME!!


Also, a couple days ago, I got Silver on MCM!


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is a big day for me


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*BarbaricSoul passes 16,000,000 ----------*

*Congrats to BarbaricSoul for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*theonedub passes 7,500,000 -------
*
*Congrats to theonedub for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2014)

Great work buddy


----------



## Bow (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 3,000,000 -------
Zachary-85 passes 5,000,000 -------*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2014)

Spoiler: MRW I didn't realize I had a nice little stone coming.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*
no stones today...


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Irony314 passes 150,000 --*

*Congrats to Irony for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

Irony is an awesome name and now gets an awesome stone!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

No Stones today....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Chevalr1c passes 500,000 ----
librin.so.1 passes 8,000,000 -------
l4tture passes 300,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2014)

Makes up for no stones the other day


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*adulaamin passes 2,500,000 -------
KarL5275 passes 2,500,000 -------
Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

none today... let's see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Arjai (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*agent00skid passes 1,500,000 -------*

*Congrats to agent00skid for getting Today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*ChristTheGreat passes 13,000,000 ----------
thefumigator passes 1,000 --
shortymagordy passes 500 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work!!!!!

Always love to see Stones, and the NEW one's? Always soooo much better!!

Keep up the good work guys!! Science and the betterment of the World, Thanks You!! As do I, mostly for joining, and helping, the BESTEST Team in the world!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Redtoad passes 350,000 --
thefumigator passes 2,000 --
shortymagordy passes 2,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Dersid passes 750,000 -----
thefumigator passes 4,000 --
shortymagordy passes 4,000 --
destructioncss passes 100 --

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright!!!!! Stones galore!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*thebluebumblebee passes 350,000 --
Cherry220111 passes 70,000--
Irony314 passes 200,000--
thefumigator passes 6,000--
shortymagordy passes 8,000--
destructioncss passes 1,000--
djthrottleboi passes 200--

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Stoner's!!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 14, 2014)

A summary of recent events in the Milestones thread:


----------



## Bow (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2014)

I love when Challenges come around because the Milestone thread starts to light up like fireflies 

Great work team, new and old


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2014)

xvi said:


> A summary of recent events in the Milestones thread:


Wow! I would hate to be driving that!! Looks just moments away from a big OOWIE!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today---Yesterday *
*jjames888 passed 8,000,000 -------
vinska passed 8,500,000 -------
thefumigator passed 9,000 --
shortymagordy passed 10,000 --
destructioncss passed 3,000 --
Kumra passed 200 --
djthrottleboi passed 2,000 --

Congrats to Today... Yesterday's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*farlex85 passes 25,000 --
fullinfusion passes 25,000--
thefumigator passes 10,000--
destructioncss passes 6,000--
Kumra passes 1,000--
djthrottleboi passes 6,000--
food4worms passes 200--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Arjai (Feb 16, 2014)

WooHoo!!! A whole bunch of Stoner's!!!!!!

Congrats, to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*fullinfusion passes 30,000 --
dank1983man420 passes 2,500,000 -------
sabre23 passes 3,000,000 -------
Cherry220111 passes 80,000 --
l4tture passes 350,000 --
destructioncss passes 8,000 --
djthrottleboi passes 10,000 --
food4worms passes 4,000 --
inferno25 passes 500 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2014)

AWESOME to see so many Stoner's!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2014)

Agreed Arjai!


----------



## Bow (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## sabre23 (Feb 17, 2014)

3,000,000 in 1 year and 10 days......
I thought of 10 million in 1 year in GPU crunching days.


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*thefumigator passes 20,000 --
shortymagordy passes 20,000--
destructioncss passes 10,000--
Kumra passes 3,000--
food4worms passes 9,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2014)

Another Awesome Stoner's day!!

Congrats guys and here's to many more!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

Man stoners everywhere we look around the team, super amazing


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*mx500torid passes 1,700,000 -------
fullinfusion passes 40,000 --
Cherry220111 passes 90,000--
shortymagordy passes 25,000--
Kumra passes 5,000--
food4worms passes 10,000--
inferno25 passes 1,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2014)

I passed a milestone? These are so far an few in-between I forget about them anymore. FEB 14.


----------



## Bow (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

*Awesome!!*


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2014)

james888 said:


> I passed a milestone? These are so far an few in-between I forget about them anymore. FEB 14.


Welcome to the Over-1M club when there's no GPU WUs.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> Welcome to the Over-1M club when there's no GPU WUs.


8M plus club.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*fullinfusion passes 50,000 --
15thWarlock passes 350,000--
thefumigator passes 25,000--
shortymagordy passes 30,000--
Kumra passes 6,000--
djthrottleboi passes 20,000--
food4worms passes 20,000--
inferno25 passes 3,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Irony314 passes 250,000 --
thefumigator passes 30,000--
destructioncss passes 20,000--
djthrottleboi passes 25,000--
food4worms passes 25,000--
inferno25 passes 4,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice!! You all are doing Great!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

I love all the stoners!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*fullinfusion passes 60,000 --
15thWarlock passes 400,000--
ArcticFir3 passes 1,100,000-------
Vinska passes 9,000,000 -------
thefumigator passes 40,000--
Kumra passes 7,000--
food4worms passes 30,000--
inferno25 passes 6,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Today is a great deal for stoners!  Amazing efforts guys, you're all valuable to our team so please don't leave us


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

How Sweet is this? New and Old in one Stoner post!! It's the way it should ALWAYS be!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just one more million for 10M! Can't wait!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*l4tture passes 400,000 --
shortymagordy passes 40,000--
destructioncss passes 25,000--
Kumra passes 8,000--
djthrottleboi passes 30,000--
food4worms passes 40,000--
inferno25 passes 8,000--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, just tons of stoners since we started the February challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, just tons of stoners since we started the February challenge.



I love in Challenge times the stoners pop up like popcorn!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*thebluebumblebee passes 400,000 --
food4worms passes 50,000 --
inferno25 passes 10,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet! Stoner's!!! Gotta Love it!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*15thWarlock passes 450,000 --
Cherry220111 passes 100,000 -----
thefumigator passes 50,000 --
destructioncss passes 30,000 --
Kumra passes 9,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*

and
*Congrats to Cherry220111 for earning the WCG TPU cruncher badge! -*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations, Cerry220111!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrat's to all the Stoners tonight!! It's great to see so many!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*Doc41 passes 1,900,000 -------
shortymagordy passes 50,000 --
food4worms passes 60,000--
night.fox passes 500--*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

The Stone's continue!!! Whooohoo Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Stoners!  Glad to see night.fox is bringing in some stones 

And Doc, great work.  I'm still working on that game; do'nt lose hope


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 26, 2014)

wow been a while since i got one, congrats to fellow stoners 


manofthem said:


> And Doc, great work. I'm still working on that game; do'nt lose hope



no worries bro


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today**
fullinfusion passes 70,000 --
Chevalr1c passes 550,000 ----
Dersid passes 800,000 -----
Redtoad passes 400,000 --
food4worms passes 70,000 --
night.fox passes 1,000 --*


*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!* -


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today*
> *fullinfusion passes 70,000 --
> Chevalr1c passes 550,000 ----
> Dersid passes 800,000 -----
> ...



Great job Stoners! 

Thanks for doing the post manofthem!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> Thanks for doing the post manofthem!



My pleasure to be of service. Who would have thought that the Milestone thread took that much effort/thiught/consideration?  I have grossly underestimated these threads 

Big thanks to Norton and Arjai for their hard work in constantly doing a great job with the threads


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice work Stoners!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 27, 2014)

W00t! 550K!


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today
thefumigator passed 60,000* --
*night.fox passes 2,000* --
*Kumra passes 10,000*--


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

Great job Stoners!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2014)

Woot, WOOT!! STONERS-ville!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today
A novice1 passes 45, 000,000* ----------
*mx500torid passes 1,800,000* -------
*librin.so.1 passes 9,500,000* -------
*shortymagordy passes 60,000* --
*food4worms passes 80,000* --


*Great Work Stoners! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*memmaker passes 250,000* --



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner! *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*destructioncss passes 40,000*   
*night.fox passes 3,000  -  - 
HBalazs.hu passes 1,600,000  -------

Congrats to Our Stoners Today -

Sorry this is late, I thought I had posted this earlier....*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 3, 2014)

just half a mil more...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*night.fox passes 5,000*   
*thefumigator passes 70,000*   
*shortymagordy passes 70,000*   

*Congrats to Our Stoners Today*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*C4LIN passes 600,000  ----
*
*Broom2455 passes 500,00**0 
----*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Today *


----------



## Bow (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

It appears I have missed the past 5 days, of Stoners! 

Well, CONGRATS to ALL of you!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*
*Irony314 passes 300,000 *  
*shortymagordy passes 80,000*   


*Congrats to Our Stoners Today *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome!! Way to GO!!

I love, LOVE, it when this Thread has lots of posts!!

Congrats Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Awesome!! Way to GO!!
> 
> I love, LOVE, it when this Thread has lots of posts!!
> 
> Congrats Stoners!!



Aye, so do I.  I really like it when we have repeat stoners, like hitting stones every other day or so.  Makes me think back to the days when I hit them 

But it's all good, stoners means the team is working hard


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*night.fox passes 6,000*   

*food4worms passes 90,000*   


*Congrats to Today's Awesome Stoners!*   

And someone's coming up on their cruncher badge


----------



## Arjai (Mar 7, 2014)

Winner's, errrr, um, Stoner's!! 

Same thing, right?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*thebluebumblebee passes 450,000  *  
*night.fox passes 7,000  *  


*Congrats to Today's Stoners   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice work Stoners!!

@thebluebumblebee, _Awesome!!_


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

*BIG Milestones Today*

*t77snapshot passes 1,600,000         
librin.so.1 passes 10,000,000  
           *

*Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners Today   *

*And*  

*Congrats to librin.so.1 for joining the 10-Millionaire's Club!*     






*These are for you @Vinska *


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *BIG Milestones Today*
> 
> *t77snapshot passes 1,600,000
> librin.so.1 passes 10,000,000
> ...



Awesome! 

Congrats Stoners and to Vinska for that 10 Million Stone!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

Norton said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Congrats Stoners and to Vinska for that 10 Million Stone!!!



Yeah, that's a big one!  From here on out, they don't come as often


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome! Finally! 

Question: how often are stones coming to me now? ever 1m? Or maybe every 5m? Something else?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 9, 2014)

I think every 1 mil, I should be getting my 18 mil stone tonight.


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think every 1 mil, I should be getting my 18 mil stone tonight.



^^^ this.

Stones every 1 million from 10 million to 20 million- every 5 million after that


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today

Compgeke passes 500    
night.fox passes 8,000    
shortymagordy passes 90,000    
mx500torid passes 1,900,000          
ThE_MaD_ShOT passes 18,000,000           

Wihoo, We Have Some Awesome Stoners Today     *


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2014)

Great job Stoners!


----------



## xvi (Mar 10, 2014)

One for me tomorrow today, hopefully.


----------



## Bow (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*destructioncss passes 50,000*   
*xvi_tech.kyle passes 3,500,000*        



*Awesome Job by Today's Stoners*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice Work Stoners!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Since FreeDC is down, today's Milestones will have to wait til tomorrow.   I know I know, your night won't be the same, but all in due time.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*shortymagordy passes 100,000     
*

*Congrats to Today's Beast Stoners *  

*And.....

Major Respect to @shortymagordy for earning their Crunching Badge*


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats *shortymagordy*!!! 

Great job earning your badge!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry this Milestone post was a little late tonight.  My bro was flying in from Colorado, and I had to go down to Ft Lauderdale to pick them up.  Crazy how much traffic, road work, and accidents there were this evening! 


But OT, Great work shorty!  
That's a fantastic milestone to hit!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats!!! It took me, well, a while (!) to get mine!! (long, boooooring story) 

Nice work!!


----------



## shortymagordy (Mar 13, 2014)

View attachment 55413
Thank you all so much, I a honored to be a part of this team and doing my part to help the world !


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

shortymagordy said:


> View attachment 55413
> Thank you all so much, I a honored to be a part of this team and doing my part to help the world !



We are honored to have you!  

I can't open the attachment, but then again I'm on my phone


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

night.fox passes 9,000   
Arjai passes 250,000   
rsh5155 passes 600,000     

Congrats to Our Stoners Today   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> night.fox passes 9,000
> Arjai passes 250,000
> ...



Woot! Woot!! 

Congrats Stoners!! Nice work!! (Arjai says, "Thanks!") *Wha? Now I'm talking to myself?*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


night.fox passes 10,000  
thefumigator passes 80,000   
volkor passes 150,000   
vaidas40 passes 250,000   

Awesome Work Stoners   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 15, 2014)

Congrats Stoners


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today*


*...



...



...*


No stoners tonight  

Instead I shall leave you with the man who wanted nothing more but to acquire some stones. 











*Crunch on fellas *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 16, 2014)

Oui, OUI!

Ou, plutôt, OH NON! Ramenez les Stones!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Good one, @manofthem!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today

destructioncss passes 60,000   


Yay, A Stoner Has Arrived to Save Us From Yesterday's Slump   *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today

farlex85 passes 30,000   
FordGT90Concept passes 5,000,000        


A Beautiful Day for Our Stoners!   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> destructioncss passes 60,000
> 
> Yay, A Stoner Has Arrived to Save Us From Yesterday's Slump   *





manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> farlex85 passes 30,000
> FordGT90Concept passes 5,000,000
> ...



Nice work Stoners!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats folks!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today

kenkickr passes 25,000    
p_o_s_pc passes 9,500,000         
*

*Congrats To Our Awesome Stoners!   *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*kenkickr passes 30,000    
Redtoad passes 450,000   
mx500torid passes 2,000,000          

Awesome Day to be A Stoner!   
*


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

Great job Stoners!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 500   
kenkickr passes 40,000   

Great Work Stoners and Welcome to Your 1st Stone, wsho71!   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome!!

Keep them coming!! 

Gotta LOVE the Stoners!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
wsho71 passes 2,000    
food4worms passes 100,000 
   
Awesome Work Stoners!   

and 

Great Work on Earning Your Cruncher Badge, @food4worms   

*
Edit: sorry for posting late.  I was at my buddy's wedding.


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2014)

Another badge for the Team- Congrats!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations Stoners!! And a big Congrats on the new Badge, @food4worms


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today

wsho71 passes 3,000    
kenkickr passes 50,000    
ArcticFir3 passes 1,200,000         
AlienIsGOD passes 6,000,000         

I'm Loving This Stoner Goodness    *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats to all the Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2014)

*Milestones Yesterday** 

... 

... *


Nothing to report, but everyone is doing a fine job regardless.

Similar to Norton, I fell asleep before the final update last night, and although there were not any Stoners last night, I should have liked to post something. 

*However, Congrats to Our Crunchers *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Yesterday**
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


These late night updates are killing me, too! The things I do for TPU....


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today

wsho71 passes 4,000    
kenkickr passes 60,000    
BubbleBob passes 2,500,000         
librin.so.1 passes 11,000,000            
TRWOV passes 14,000,000            


Many Big Stoners Today = We All Smile      *


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2014)

Great job Stoners!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 25, 2014)

Great work all!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2014)

Woop!! Nice!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 5,000    
kenkickr passes 70,000    


Congrats to Our Awesome-Cruncher-Stoners   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 26, 2014)

Great Work Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today

wsho71 passes 6,000    
enkickr passes 80,000    
Dersid passes 850,000       
jjames888 passes 8,500,000         

Awesome Work Crunchers   



*
And a picture to represent our stoners! 

*




*


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> wsho71 passes 6,000
> enkickr passes 80,000
> ...










*Congrats Stoners!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL!! Nice work Stoners!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 27, 2014)

a different kind of milestone, but today, WCG reached a 900k years of runtime milestone!


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2014)

Vinska said:


> a different kind of milestone, but today, WCG reached a 900k years of runtime milestone!


Can't wait for the next runtime milestone!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> Can't wait for the next runtime milestone!


_1 Milllllllion years!_


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

*
*destructioncss passes 70,000*   
*kenkickr passes 90,000   *
*HBalazs.hu passes 1,700,000        *


*Terrific Day to be A Stoner    *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 28, 2014)

_Every Day_ is a "Terrific Day!" 

To be a Stoner? 
*
That*, is nothing less than Spectacular!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 7,000    
kenkickr passes 100,000      
MRCLTPU passes 1,700,000        


Congrats to @kenkickr on Earning Your Cruncher Badge   *


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2014)

*Woot!* 

*Congrats to all and super job earning your badge kenkickr!!!*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 29, 2014)

More Badges? We don't need no stinkin' Badges!!

_We need more Stoners!

_


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 20,000   
@15th Warlock passes 500,000     

Congrats to Our Stoners Today   *


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

Great Work Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 8,000   

Awesomely Done, Solo Stoner  *


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2014)

Keep them Stones rolling!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> Keep them Stones rolling!


That's makes me think of this 







Yes, I admit in high school I was a huge Limp Bizkit fan


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's makes me think of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now, you are just limp? LOL, sorry you set it up!! 

BTW, Nice work @wsho71 !!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

You got me , I'm ashamed 

And does anyone know who wsho71 is? I tried tagging, but nothing came up so I don't know their TPU name.

Either way, great work!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You got me , I'm ashamed
> 
> And does anyone know who wsho71 is? I tried tagging, but nothing came up so I don't know their TPU name.
> 
> Either way, great work!


Tag won't work. Don't understand why not. Perhaps one needs to be a member for a certain amount of time? Or, they are not a Forum member and just joined our team because we ROCK!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Tag won't work. Don't understand why not. Perhaps one needs to be a member for a certain amount of time? Or, they are not a Forum member and just joined our team because we ROCK!!


Yes, I think you're right about not being a forum member, which explains why the tag won't work. 

But it's okay because it means TPU is that awesome.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Thefumigator passes 90,000   

Congrats to Our Stoner on this Fine Evening   *


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 9,000   
@night.fox passes 25,000   
@kenkickr passes 150,000   

We Are Excited to See Continued Stoner Action   *


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2014)

Great work stoners


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

Cheers to the Stoners!!


I love the Stoners!! I wanna be one!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> wsho71 passes 9,000
> @night.fox passes 25,000
> ...



Aha! Didnt see that coming. Thanks man  youre the man


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 10,000   

A-2-Day-Stoner-Roll    *


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> wsho71 passes 10,000
> 
> A-2-Day-Stoner-Roll    *



*Congrats wsho71!  

Stones for 9 days straight- great job!*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 30,000   
@shortymagordy passes 150,000   
@spout23 passes 11,000,000          

Congrats to Our Crunchers   *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice!! More Stoners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*
*@destructioncss passes 80,000 *  
*@NastyHabits passes 850,000     
@VulkanBros (VulkanBros_TPU) passes 12,000,000           

Awesome Friday Stoners!   



Spoiler











*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 5, 2014)

WOOP!! WOOP!

Stoners galore!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 40,000   
@BUCK NASTY passes 11,000,000           

Crunch, crunch, crunch... Stoner!   *


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats Stoners!!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Congrats Stoners!!!


+1


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@kenkickr passes 200,000   

Solo Stoner Steals Our Attention Tonight   *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

One is WAY better than NONE!! Congrats @kenkickr on the Stone!!


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2014)

I miss getting stones often. 
Maybe I'll disappear and a mysterious, mustached, and strikingly handsome Senior XVI will coincidentally appear around the same time.


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today

vaidas40 passes 300,000    
@agent00skid passes 1,600,000         

Amazing Stoners Make Our Day Better    
*


I'm not sure who vaidas40 is, but apparently he's picking things up.  Today he hit 300k, nearly a full 4 years since hitting 200k, but not even 1 month since hitting 250k.  Great work


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> vaidas40 passes 300,000
> @agent00skid passes 1,600,000
> ...



*Great job Stoners!!!* 

*Stones every day for 2 weeks straight and counting!*


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 8, 2014)

Birthday stone. Whee!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@night.fox passes 50,000    
@Irony (Irony314) passes 350,000    
@Zachary85 (Zachary-85) passes 5,500,000         
@stinger608 passes 16,000,000            

WCG Server Issues Have Brought Big Stoners       *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 9, 2014)

_*NICE!!!*_

4 Stoners, and all of them with _HUGE #'s!!_

__


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 9, 2014)

nice... good to see that my crunching is going somewhere


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2014)

Arjai said:


> _*NICE!!!*_
> 
> 4 Stoners, and all of them with _HUGE #'s!!_
> 
> __



Yes indeed, Dano the mano is rocking a huge stone tongiht!  




night.fox said:


> nice... good to see that my crunching is going somewhere



For sure, it's going beautifully, and we are stoked to have you aboard the team!  



AND apparently my Milestone post was a bit premature, but even after the last update, there were no stones added.  but come on, I waited til after 10pm; I thought that would be late enough


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 60,000   

Congrats to Our Fearless Stoner   *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 10, 2014)

alright . Now I need to get my old core2duo running just for crunching


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice WORK, another stone for you!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today *

*@kenkickr passes 250,000   

Single Stone is A Mile Above No Stone!     *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@night.fox passes 70,000   


Congrats to Our Stoner That Rocks Like Nobody's Business    *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 12, 2014)

Another STONE!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Another STONE!!


Yup, he's rockin' along so well... It'll be no time before earning his cruncher Badge


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. From what I can see, I am earning 10,000 every 2 days. so if I continue this, I will be more than 100,000 before end of this month. 

how much do I need to get the cruncher badge? It will be awesome when I got that badge


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2014)

you need 100k to get the badge buddy, so not long now.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 12, 2014)

thanks mad shot. I always wanted that badge. glad to know not so long. I will just keep crunching and crunching


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@brandonwh64 passes 8,000,000         

Awesome Work Yet Again, Stoner   *


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @brandonwh64 passes 8,000,000
> 
> Awesome Work Yet Again, Stoner   *



*Congrats Brandon!* 

*5 more days added to the Stoner streak- 19 days straight and counting!!! -*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 80,000   
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 12,000,000           

Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners Pals   *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

wsho71 passes 20,000   
@kenkickr passes 300,000    
@t_ski passes 55,000,000            

Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners   



    t_ski    *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome!! Stoners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2014)

Great job Stoners! 

Awesome 55 million stone there T!!!  should hit my 55 mil sometime next month


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@night.fox passes 90,000   
@Broom2455 passes 550,000     
@t77snapshot passes 1,700,000        
@dank1983man420 passes 3,000,000        
@Bow (BowHunt3r) passes 4,500,000        

So Many Awesome Stoners Today Make Me Haz A      *


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @t_ski passes 55,000,000
> 
> ...


Wow, I wasn't expecting a stone until 60.  Nice surprise


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*

*@night.fox passes 100,000   
@Redtoad passes 500,000     

Congratulations to Our Stoners 

AND

HUGE Respect to @night.fox on Earning His Cruncher Badge *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> *
> 
> *@night.fox passes 100,000
> ...




wooo hooo  . Thanks manofthem 

looking forward to have this badge. how can i obtain it? or mod will do it? somebody please guide me if I need to do it.


----------



## Bow (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2014)

night.fox said:


> wooo hooo  . Thanks manofthem
> 
> looking forward to have this badge. how can i obtain it? or mod will do it? somebody please guide me if I need to do it.


You do it.  Bear with me, I'm on my phone...  

But go top right and click on your name, then click on preferences. Scroll down and there's a place for you to input your WCG name and that gives you your Badge. 

Should be close, mobile settings aren't exactly like desktop.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You do it.  Bear with me, I'm on my phone...
> 
> But go top right and click on your name, then click on preferences. Scroll down and there's a place for you to input your WCG name and that gives you your Badge.
> 
> Should be close, mobile settings aren't exactly like desktop.



alright. done. maybe it takes time to show. you are obviously tpu addict


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2014)

night.fox said:


> alright. done. maybe it takes time to show. you are obviously tpu addict



The badge takes up to a few hours to show- congrats!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2014)

night.fox said:


> wooo hooo  . Thanks manofthem
> 
> looking forward to have this badge. how can i obtain it? or mod will do it? somebody please guide me if I need to do it.


Stay tuned...it will show up, shortly. Always do. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 17, 2014)

got my wcg badge. wooo hooo


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

... 

... 

... *

*
I Haz A Sad for No Stoners Today  





*


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Still made *23* straight days of Stones before this!!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



kinda sad  my pc is running crunching all the time but still not enough to have stones.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2014)

Stones come quickly at first, but get harder and harder to come by.  When I first started and we had GPU work, I was sometimes getting 2 or 3 stones a day.  Now it took me months to go from 50 million to 55 million.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Stones come quickly at first, but get harder and harder to come by.  When I first started and we had GPU work, I was sometimes getting 2 or 3 stones a day.  Now it took me months to go from 50 million to 55 million.



I feel your pain, t. Since gpu WU's let, I've only had 1 stone


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@kenkickr passes 350,000   
@C4LIN passes 650,000    
@HBalazs.hu passes 1,800,000        
@Doc41 passes 2,000,000       
@xvi (xvi_tech.kyle) passes 4,000,000        


Congrats to Our Awesome List of Stoners   *


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2014)

Now THAT IS MORE LIKE IT!!!!

Hooray! Stoners!!


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 19, 2014)

wow finally  congrats to fellow stoners too 

soooo..... is it every 500k or 1m from now on?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> wow finally  congrats to fellow stoners too
> 
> soooo..... is it every 500k or 1m from now on?



I do believe it's every 500K until 10M; then every 1M until 20M; then every 5M thereafter, iirc.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I do believe it's every 500K until 10M; then every 1M until 20M; then every 5M thereafter, iirc.



That's a Bingo!


----------



## Bow (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*@...*
*@...*
*@...*


*Either way, Congrats TPU *
*
*

Oh wait, I found some stones...



Spoiler









and


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh wait, I found some stones...



mmmmm pineapple


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@ChristTheGreat passes 14,000,000           *


*A Champion Stoner Arrived at the Final Hour for the Good of All    *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @ChristTheGreat passes 14,000,000           *
> 
> ...


Ironic, just a little?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 21, 2014)

inb4 I create a lot of smurf accounts to keep the pebbles going


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @ChristTheGreat passes 14,000,000           *
> 
> ...




Yeah!

Going for moarrrrrrrrrr point, and moarrrr rank 

By adding the G3220 at 100%, which is a low cost CPU, average of 2000pts, for low power.. that server is less that 90W under full load


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Black.Raven passes 250,000   

A Raven.... Reminds of A Funny Quote   






*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@inferno25 passes 20,000  
@kenkickr passes 400,000  

Thanks Stoners for Your Continued Highness   *


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice Work Stoners!!!!!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> @t77snapshot passes 1,700,000        *




Wow! TPU has tagging features now. Nice!

2 Million Club, here I come


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2014)

night.fox said:


> kinda sad  my pc is running crunching all the time but still not enough to have stones.




You should be expecting a milestone of 150,000 soon.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@destructioncss passes 90,000   

Almost There.... To Your Badge!   





*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today

ArcticFir3 passes 1,300,000         

Congrats to Our Rockin' Stoner!   *


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thread saved by solo Stoners yet again!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Thread saved by solo Stoners yet again!!! *



Solo?  Han Solo?

Though this has nothing to do with this, I think this fits... kind of... in a round about kind of way....


----------



## Arjai (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats @ArticFir3 *!!!!!!!!

Way to stone!!  
*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@fullinfusion passes 80,000   
@kenkickr passes 450,000   
@Nosada passes 3,500,000        
@dhoshaw passes 7,000,000        
@twuersch passes 7,000,000        


Holy Stoners, Batman!   






*


----------



## Arjai (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice Work Stoners!! And WOW, a bunch of 'em tonight!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2014)

This numbers game is starting to be addictive.

I keep checking my work and the past few days select don't ask for more work, then look at the free-dc page and see I'm climbing up the ladder.

I select request more work lol................. ah what have I gottn into!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> This numbers game is starting to be addictive.
> 
> I keep checking my work and the past few days select don't ask for more work, then look at the free-dc page and see I'm climbing up the ladder.
> 
> I select request more work lol................. ah what have I gottn into!



Nothing wrong with that, nothing wrong at all.


----------



## Bow (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*
...

...


*I Got Nothing!   *



Instead I shall leave you with this cute little gif I found earlier today.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@fullinfusion passes 90,000   
@shortymagordy passes 200,000   
@Dersid passes 900,000      
@m&m's (m8m!s) passes 4,500,000        


Bringin' Back The Stones   
*

Sorry for late post. Just got home a Lana Del Rey show down in Miami


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@laptop-hpc passes 550,000     

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight   



*
A tribute to our Solo Stoner, who's alone tonight but certainly not lonely


----------



## Arjai (Apr 30, 2014)

Solo? Bull CRAP!!! There is a whole TEAM here Cheering @laptop-hpc on to greatness!!!!!!!!!

 Here's to YOU and a Great BIG Stone!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@memmaker passes 300,000   
@kenkickr passes 500,000     

We Love Us Some Stoners   




*


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today

... 

... *


*I think we need some more...*











*And a little Spaceballs goodness because it brings me back to way back when.*


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

kiwi32 passes 150,000   
@Arjai passes 300,000   *
*@james888 (jjames888) passes 9,000,000        *

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight   




@james888 Way To Go Dude  







@Arjai Almost Saved the Stoner Day Yesterday, so Close... 



*


----------



## Arjai (May 2, 2014)

Hmm, I knew I was close but, considering my problems with the stupid power settings that were reset, somehow, I thought it was gonna take a while longer. Oh well, I got there!!


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Hmm, I knew I was close but, considering my problems with the stupid power settings that were reset, somehow, I thought it was gonna take a while longer. Oh well, I got there!!



Yesterday, you quite literally 6 pts away from your Milestone 

But all's well because today is just as good


----------



## Nordic (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. I wouldn't know it otherwise @manofthem.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@destructioncss passes 100,000   
@kenkickr passes 550,000     
@craigo (Craig0) passes 800,000      


Congrats to @destructioncss on Earning Your Cruncher Badge       






Amazing Work to the Stoners of the Night    
*


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@Durvelle27 passes 1000
  
@night.fox passes 150,000   
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 13,000,000            


Congrats to Our Stoners and to Our New Team Stoner   *


----------



## Norton (May 4, 2014)

*Great job Stoners!!!*


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @Durvelle27 passes 1000
> 
> ...


Thx for the tag bud


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx for the tag bud


NP    We look forward to many more Stones from you


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Durvelle27 passes 3,000   

Keep Them Stones Rolling     *


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @Durvelle27 passes 3,000
> 
> Keep Them Stones Rolling     *


Site takes forever to update lol


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Site takes forever to update lol



My thoughts exactly when I first started. You'll get used to it soon enough. I now don't peek more often than once in a few days unless an active challenge is up. Simply because... meh.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 5, 2014)

Vinska said:


> My thoughts exactly when I first started. You'll get used to it soon enough. I now don't peek more often than once in a few days unless an active challenge is up. Simply because... meh.


I love that sticker in your sig


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2014)

Vinska said:


> My thoughts exactly when I first started. You'll get used to it soon enough. I now don't peek more often than once in a few days unless an active challenge is up. Simply because... meh.


Simply because you don't need to worry about being on top?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Simply because you don't need to worry about being on top?



Simply because I lost my "fire" a long time ago – no more enthusiasm as it was when I first started. It slowly faded away and was already like this long before I got all those boxen running...
Challenges are the only thing that relight my fire somewhat. So I am glad we have one coming right up.


----------



## xvi (May 5, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Simply because I lost my "fire" a long time ago – no more enthusiasm as it was when I first started. It slowly faded away and was already like this long before I got all those boxen running...
> Challenges are the only thing that relight my fire somewhat. So I am glad we have one coming right up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 6, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I love that sticker in your sig



If You want one, too, see this page

It should explain about it a lot and there's a "request a signature" link at the top


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@Durvelle27 passes 6,000   
wsho71 passes 25,000   

Our Stoners Help Us to Carry The FIRE!!!!   *



@Vinska don't let go of the fire!  We need our Cherry man fired up all the time.  Here, listen to this amazing song, and you'll feel much better.


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@Durvelle27 passes 9,000   
@Broom2455 passes 600,000     
@kenkickr passes 600,000     


Double Stones Today at the 600k!!!   








*


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Durvelle27 passes 10,000   
@craigo  passes 850,000      
@BarbaricSoul passes 17,000,000           

Congrats to Our Stoners Today    

*
Tongiht, @BarbaricSoul is Stoned As High As These Guys  (get it, roll )

*



*


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2014)

Nice WORK, Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*

*... *

*... 

We Have Nothing for Tonight  

But There's Always Tomorrow, Maybe Even A Shower of Stones  




*


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> *
> 
> *... *
> ...


Seems they have been doing maintenance all day


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@fullinfusion passes 100,000      

Yesterday's Lull Has Been Shaken Awake!   




@fullinfusion  can now say...





*


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

Nice work @fullinfusion You now have officially caught the WCG bug!! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

Great job @fullinfusion!!! 

Wear it proudly, you earned it!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 10, 2014)

Oh I will and thanks guys


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Eroticus passes 1,000   
Chiamami Jena passes 9,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 20,000   
@kenkickr passes 650,000     
anthony whittle passes 2,500,000         


Woah, Stoners Have Arrived In Force!!!     



Oh Yeah!!! 




*


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @Eroticus passes 1,000
> Chiamami Jena passes 9,000
> ...


Thx but I hate that it takes forever for site to update. I'm actually far along now lol


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

Congrats Stoners! 



Durvelle27 said:


> Thx but I hate that it takes forever for site to update. I'm actually far along now lol



One thing to remember- FreeDC or BOINC points = WCG points/7  (one of the first lessons for a new cruncher)

Not sure if this is throwing you off?


----------



## Arjai (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Congrats Stoners!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There, fixed it for 'ya...( Don't you hate that?)


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx but I hate that it takes forever for site to update. I'm actually far along now lol



It's weird because it used to update at like 8:30 before the time change, and after that it went to like 10 or so. Whatevs 



So...
Does anyone know who *Chiamami Jena *is?  Obviously they're welcome to the team, just wondering. Also* anthony whittle *is a seasoned Cruncher but I don't know who they are either.
You're very welcome to post and share with us though


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Eroticus passes 2,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 25,000   
@Redtoad passes 550,000     


The Stones Are Coming, The Stones Are Coming   




*


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Great job stoners!!


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@theoneandonlymrk passes 500   
@Eroticus passes 7,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 30,000   
@volkor passes 200,000   
@15th Warlock passes 550,000     
@HBalazs.hu passes 1,900,000        

O.M.G... Love Those Stones!!!   






*


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

It is very nice to see all these Stoners, and to see the new additions to the Bestest TEAM ever, reaching the stones we all loved, and love to see!!

Well, and some that we would love to attain!! Congrats to all, new and seasoned, Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@MxPhenom 216 passes 200   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 3,000   
@Eroticus passes 10,000   


Let the Challenge Stoners Come Forth!!!   






*


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2014)

Keep the Stoners goin'!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @MxPhenom 216 passes 200
> @theoneandonlymrk passes 3,000
> ...



Awesome! Passed 600 today too.

Ill hit 1000 by mid night.


----------



## Eroticus (May 14, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Awesome! Passed 600 today too.
> 
> Ill hit 1000 by mid night.



How do you check how much you passed xD ?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> How do you check how much you passed xD ?



Don't know how he checked it, but You can always check Your current points in the BOINC Manager (advanced view here)





Current points get updated each time the boinc client communicates with boinc servers, so normally it shows a pretty recent score. You can always select that line and hit the "update" button to fetch the very latest score, if You're feeling like it. Although, I'd advise against using the update button more often than You really need.


----------



## Eroticus (May 14, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Don't know how he checked it, but You can always check Your current points in the BOINC Manager (advanced view here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why points in website and app is diff  ?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

@Eroticus, which website?


----------



## Eroticus (May 14, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Eroticus, which website?


https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

1 BOINC point == 7 WCG points

The BOINC client and pretty much all the BOINC-related sites out there use BOINC points. Meanwhile, WCG, for some reason, redefined 'dem points into their own system – a system where 7 of their points are equivalent to 1 BOINC point.
Thus, if You'd
[points reported in WCG site] / 7
You'd get Your score in BOINC points

To quote WCG point FAQ:



			
				WCG point FAQ said:
			
		

> Why are points on the agent and the web different?
> World Community Grid in the past ran two types of agents. A United Devices (UD Windows) agent and a BOINC (Windows/Linux/Mac) agent. Today, World Community Grid only runs the BOINC agent. Points contributed by both of the agents will be part of a members total on the website. However, only points contributed by BOINC agents will be shown on the BOINC agents. The points previously earned by a UD agent only appear on the website. Additionally, due to differences in how the agents computed points, BOINC points are multiplied by 7 when they are imported into the website. Thus if you earned 5 BOINC points, you will see 35 Website points.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today *

*@moonboystrikesback passes 100   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 1,000   
@gdallsk passes 3,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 6,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 40,000   
@night.fox passes 200,000   
@Dorothydot passes 400,000   
@kenkickr passes 700,000     
@mx500torid passes 2,500,000        
@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 19,000,000           

All These Stoners = MIND BLOWN!!!      
*


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

So many Stones!!! 

Great job Stoners!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

All this stoner talk makes me want to load up a bowl  

Well done guys!


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *All These Stoners = MIND BLOWN!!!      *


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

I didn't even realize I was at a stone point.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@neatfeatguy passes 100   
@Sutura passes 200   
@moonboystrikesback passes 2,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 8,000  
@Lightofhonor passes 200,00   
@Chevalr1c passes 600,000     
@PolRoger passes 11,000,000           


TECHPOWERUP passes 1,200,000,00             
 



Nothing Says 10 Years of TPU like a 1.2 Billion Stone    









*


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

*Awesome Stones!!!*


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@MxPhenom 216 passes 2,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 4,000   
@Chiamami Jena passes 10,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 10,000   
@Eroticus passes 20,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 500,000     
@15th Warlock passes 600,000     


A Truly "Godzilla" Day for Our Stoners    




*


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2014)

WOOP!!! What a great Stoner Day!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to you all!! I love all those crazy great numbers!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @MxPhenom 216 passes 2,000
> @moonboystrikesback passes 4,000
> ...



Hell yes, just got back from seeing Godzilla. First movie I have ever seen in theaters in 3D, and I am a believer. This movie in 3D changed me from a skeptic about the whole 3D thing, to a believer is awesome. Everyone needs to see this movie regardless though. The ending is PERFECTION.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

There was another milestone...
WCG itself passed ONE TRILLION WCG POINTS!*






Even though that is WCG points, not BOINC points, it's still helluva stone! 




*one trillion in short scale, that is. I'm looking at you, most of Europe!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2014)

I bet most of us who are not Anglophone know that a _trillion_ is a _biljoen_, _billón_ or similar (10^12), assuming it has been discussed in English class sufficiently.


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 3,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 7,000   
@Eroticus passes 30,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 50,000   
@Irony (Irony314) passes 400,000   


Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners   




*


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 4,000  
@moonboystrikesback passes 9,000  
@15th Warlock passes 650,000     
@kenkickr passes 750,000      
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 14,000,000           
*

*From 4,000 to 14,000,000, Stoners Are Awesome!!!   



You Guys Deserve a Dance *

*



*


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2014)

AMERICA!
F*** YEAH!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 19, 2014)

nice stoners


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*

*@gdallsk passes 4,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 5,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 10,000 
@theoneandonlymrk passes 20,000 
@Eroticus passes 40,000   
@Lightofhonor passes 250,000 
@thebluebumblebee passes 550,000 *


*Oh Yeah, Awesome Work Stoners   






*


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Woop!! Looky!! Look at all the STONERS!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 6,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 25,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 60,000   
@DarkEgo passes 250,000   
@15th Warlock passes 700,000     



Stoners, You Are Awesome Sauce!!!    





*


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

Very nice. Indeedy!!
Love to see so many Stoners!! Challenges are the Shizzle!!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@AngryBird passes 500   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 7,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 30,000   
@Eroticus passes 50,000   
@night.fox passes 250,000   
@vaidas40 passes 350,000   
@Recca29 passes 450,000    
@t77snapshot passes 1,800,000         
@Norton  passes 55,000,000                

Stoning with the Captain Crunch Tonight!!!   





*


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 22, 2014)

55 million! That's mind boggling!


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today
> 
> @AngryBird passes 500
> @MxPhenom 216 passes 7,000
> ...



*Crunchalicious!!!* 

Congrats fellow Stoners!!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 22, 2014)

nice nice..... lots of stoners 55million for the captain? wow


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 22, 2014)

@Norton, that's just high-velocity-_stone_-to-the-forehead stunning! Simply mindblowing! (pun very much intended  )

A huge congrats to all the other stoners of the day, too!
And it sure is refreshing to see another Lithuanian cruncher get a stone. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. (speaking of @vaidas40)


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2014)

WOW!! and BIG WOW!!!

That is quite an awesome bunch of Stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*
*@Z77 (AngryBird) passes 3,000   *
*@gdallsk passes 5,000   *
*@MxPhenom 216 passes 8,000   *
*@moonboystrikesback passes 20,000  *
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 40,000   *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 600,000     *
*@15th Warlock passes 750,000      *
*@kenkickr passes 800,000      *
*@agent00skid passes 1,700,000        *


*More and More Stoners Make Us Happy   *

*And In Honor of Our Newest Stoner... *

*



*


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

Way to go Team, new and old, Push it one more day. We need to take this win, RIT can win their own BD!! THIS ONE IS OURS!!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@gdallsk passes 6,000   
@Z77 (AngryBird) passes 8,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 25,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 50,000   
@Eroticus passes 60,000   
@Lightofhonor passes 300,000   
@15th Warlock passes 800,000      


Our Challenge Ends; We Thank Our Stoners!!!   
*


*We Were Close! 




*


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

It is still nice to see all these Stoners!!

Congrats guys!!


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 9,000   
@Z77 (AngryBird) passes 10,000   
@shortymagordy passes 250,000   
@T-Bob passes 3,000,000        



Congrats to Our Stoners   





*


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Quad-Stoners!!!!!!!!

Nice Work, good on 'ya!!


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@gdallsk passes 7,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 70,000   
@Irony (Irony314) passes 450,000   

Let The Good Stones Roll    






*


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Z77 (AngryBird) passes 20,000    
@Lightofhonor passes 350,000    
@Redtoad passes 600,000     

Congrats to Our Stoners Today   




*


----------



## Arjai (May 27, 2014)

Stoners!! Even on a quiet night!


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today *

*@moonboystrikesback passes 30,000   *

*Thanks MoonBoy for Keeping the Stones Alive   *


*And Because I Saw Him Again Today.... *

*



*


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

@moonboystrikesback saves the Stones!


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@thebluebumblebee passes 650,000


Crunchin' and Foldin' and Stonin'   




*


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*

*@Z77 (AngryBird) passes 25,000   
@ArticFir3 passes 1,400,000        


We Welcome the Great Work of Our Stoners!   





*


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*
*@laptop-hpc passes 600,000     *
*@kenkickr passes 850,000      *
*@HBalazs.hu passes 2,000,000        *

*Great Work Stoners   *

*Stones?  Cookies?  They're All the Same! *

*



*


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Stones?  Cookies?  They're All the Same! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You can toss them both!  

Great job Stoners! :toast;


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2014)

Oops, gif wasn't working correctly before, but now it should be


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2014)

Who *Gifs* a Sh*t?



STONERS!!! We Love 'em!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 15,000,000           


Vinska Rocks And Makes Us Crazy Jelly   




*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Vinska Rocks And Makes Us Crazy Jelly   *



heh, sorry 'bout that... 

Also... It would be so nice if people stopped calling me "Vinska". That more than a decade old name is deprecated for more than a year now.
I would try to poke @W1zzard to change my username, but I am quite a bit afraid to bother Tha Emprah


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2014)

Vinska said:


> heh, sorry 'bout that...
> 
> Also... *It would be so nice if people stopped calling me "Vinska".* That more than a decade old name is deprecated for more than a year now.
> I would try to poke @W1zzard to change my username, but I am quite a bit afraid to bother Tha Emprah



Would should we call you then?

*The Dude..... ? *






We only have your user name to go by/tag with...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Would should we call you then?
> 
> *The Dude..... ? *



librin.so.1, duh!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@moonboystrikesback passes 40,000   


Another Stoner Rocks The Party   
*
I used to love this song, still fun.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 2, 2014)

another stoner. congrats


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today*


*







No Stones Today And I Haz A Sad    





*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today








Where Have The Stones Gone Off To? * 
*

Have You Seen Them?  Have You Found Them?



Spoiler










 *


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Jun 4, 2014)

On a plane to:

http://www.rollingstones.com/tickets/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 4, 2014)

where did all the stones go? Wash away on beach?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*
*@theonedub passes 8,000,000        *

*At Long Last, A Champion Stoner Has Arrived To End Our Drought    *

*



*


----------



## theonedub (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Thanks



No no no, We thank You!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 5, 2014)

congrats @theonedub  the one and only stoner  for today


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@Eroticus passes 70,000   *
*@GIGGLA passes 200,000   *
*@Irony (Irony314) passes 500,000     *


*Crunchers and Folder**s Rock My World     *

*



*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice Work Stoners!!

Love to see this THREAD lit !!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today*

*
@xvi (xvi_tech.kyle) passes 4,500,000
*

*Congrats To Our Stoner Tonight   


Pretty House 




*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 7, 2014)

Party House!!

Congrats @xvi , ya' Stoner!!


----------



## Irony (Jun 7, 2014)

We keep getting lightning storms here the last few days, so I've left my computer unplugged at night for a few days. Much rather have sucky scores than fry a rig


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@Redtoad passes 650,000      
@C4LIN passes 700,000     
@kenkickr passes 900,000      

All These Stones: I'm So Excited   










*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2014)

So excited, can't deny it!!



Funny thing is, this morning my roommate sarcastically sang that line. 

He's a good guy, Jim. 

He's slowly dying from Liver Failure. He is still mostly lucid, but he has his moments of lunacy. I can usually snap him out of it with a few direct words. As in, "What?!?" or, "Stop Talking Crazy!!"  He will get a strange far-off look and then come back, smiling. Apparently, he get's clouded by waves of Ammonia that alter his feelings and thoughts. He can get a bit paranoid or upset about trivial things. But, like I said, I can snap him out of it. 

Oops, kinda went on a bit. Perhaps I'm the one losing his mind? 

*Congrats to the STONERS!!!!!!*

**


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*
*
*@Lightofhonor passes 400,000   *


*Hello My Stoner    *


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2014)

Congats @Lightofhonor !! Great number!!! Too bad they will soon be fewer and farther apart....No worries, you will still get to them!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today








Have You Seen Any Stoners Around Here Lately?   

Keep Your Eyes Open!    




*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@KTARES passes 500   
wsho71 passes 30,000   
@TRWOV passes 15,000,000           



Large and Small Stones Tonight Make Us All Wild!!!   






*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@KTARES passes 2,000   


Another Day, Another Stoner!!!   






*


----------



## Bow (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today

*
*@KTARES passes 3,000   *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 700,000      *


*Bringing In The Stones... I Like That   *


*



*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2014)

wAY TO GO sTONERS!! oops, stupid caps lock!

Yea Stoners!!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2014)

I just noticed that I passed my 15mill stone 

Here goes for 15mill more


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@KTARES passes 4,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 50,000   
@kenkickr passes 950,000      


More and More Stones: YEY!!!   




*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice, full Moon Friday the 13th....

We got STONERS!!!

It will be another 40 years, or so, before this happens again!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@KTARES passes 5,000   
@rsh5155 passes 650,000      
@james888 passes 9,500,000       



Big Stones And Little Stones, So Beautiful!!!   


Stones Make Beautiful Things *

*



*


----------



## Nordic (Jun 15, 2014)

Didn't realize I was close to a stone. Thanks @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Didn't realize I was close to a stone. Thanks @manofthem



The unexpected ones are the best ones    Nice work


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2014)

Yea!! Stoners!!

Gotta love it!! Way to go, keep it goin'!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today*


*@BUCK NASTY passes 12,000,000           *


*Buck Saves The Day Yet Again   *


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today

*

(Insert Crickets Chirping )
*

No Stones.  Where Are They?    







*


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2014)

Norton said:


>



Who? Dave, Dave not here man. Great comedy right there! At one point, years ago, I had all their albums.................Of course that was on vinyl.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today

*
*@Lightbulbie passes 100   *
*@carlramsey passes 1,100,000        *
*@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 16,000,000           *



*From Small to Huge, Stoners Are Awesome   *


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Toothless (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh goodness, I better get back into the game.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today
@Lightbulbie passes 200    
@Durvelle27 passes 80,000    

Thanks For Being Stoners   

I'll Take Our Stoners Over This Stoner Any And Every Day *




Spoiler: Eww


----------



## Toothless (Jun 19, 2014)

YESSSS I'M GETTING STUFF DONE. 

My connection dropped in the middle of the night when I was asleep. Oops.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> YESSSS I'M GETTING STUFF DONE.
> 
> My connection dropped in the middle of the night when I was asleep. Oops.


Keep up the fine work!  If you increase your work buffer slightly, you'll have a few extra work units to keep you busy incase of the Internet connection dying; completed work will be uploaded upon reestablished connection. Just be cautious not to increase it too much where some work can't get done in time


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*@kenkickr passes 1,000,000 -------- 
@Dersid passes 950,000 -----
@Redtoad passes 700,000 ----
@Lightbulbie passes 500 --
@KTARES passes 6,000 --*

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! -

AND

Congrats to kenkickr for joining the Millionaire's Club! -*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2014)

Bunch o' Stoners!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2014)

huh? Where's @manofthem? I suppose he had some sort of difficulties... 

I suppose thanks to @Norton is in order for stepping in


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> huh? Where's @manofthem? I suppose he had some sort of difficulties...
> 
> I suppose thanks to @Norton is in order for stepping in


Off drinking Patron or something


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today 


@Lightbulbie passed 1,000   
@agent00skid passed 1,800,000        


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!!!   




And This Is How I Feel!  




*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 21, 2014)

stones are l8, m8




Spoiler



I don't mind – just messin' with ya


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> stones are l8, m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go:






I wasn't planning on posting but since it's 5:52am and I'm awake since they just woke me up to draw blood and I can't seem to sleep, I figured I might as well. And at this hour I can take my time since I'm slow typing lol


----------



## Bow (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about missing the post too- got called into work late last night (pump failure) and couldn't get back to do it.

Hope you're feeling better and they let you come home soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today 
*

*@thebluebumblebee passes 750,000      



The BBB Is Stoned High!   






*


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 22, 2014)

Big thanks and stay away from that nurse she is bad news.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today = (3x2)-6* 

He got a stone though!







We'll try again tomorrow....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@laptop-hpc passes 650,000     
@NastyHabits passes 900,000      



Stones And Stones, I'm Lovin' It   






*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2014)

I searched for an, I am lovin'it pic, yesterday....

McDonalds crap is all I found!! Aside from some very bad videos from some unmentioned pop music goofs!

So, I changed the theme!

I am so not a fan of McDonalds!! Have only eaten there, coffee or yoghurt parfait's, 3 times since seeing the movie, Super Size Me !!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I searched for an, I am lovin'it pic, yesterday....
> 
> McDonalds crap is all I found!! Aside from some very bad videos from some unmentioned pop music goofs!
> 
> ...



@Arjai you are very correct sir! I'm not a McD's fan either, but that phrase has been in my head for days. After sitting in a hospital bed for days watching World Cup and seeing all the McD's commercials and seeing the phrase everywhere, it's just sitting in my head going round and round.   I think my posting it helped get it out of my head now


----------



## Bow (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@Arjai passes 350,000   
@ArcticFir3 passes 1,500,000        



Congrats To Our Stoners Tonight   
*



For One of our Stoners, the Numbers Man


----------



## Arjai (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks!! I wasn't sure if there was a 350..LOL, I knew.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Thanks!! I wasn't sure if there was a 350..LOL, I knew.


Excellent work there, mate!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today
*

*






Nothing Today, but Tomorrow is Just Around the Corner   
*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@moonboystrikesback passes 60,000   
@dank1983man420 passes 3,500,000        


More Stoners To Save Us From Draught   





*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today


@Eroticus passes 80,000   


Keep Them Stoners Coming   






*


----------



## Arjai (Jun 28, 2014)

yea!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today

@mx500torid passes 3,000,000        


Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!!!    *



I'm about to go and watch a little stoner action...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today*



No Stones tonight so instead I'll leave  you with a little gif from a movie I just watched last night for the first time in a long time, good stuff!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today*



*@Redtoad passes 750,000      
@thebluebumblebee passes 800,000      
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 17,000,000           


Amazing Stones Grace The Evening   





*


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Jul 1, 2014)

to all the Stoners!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today-* July 1, 2014
*@kenkickr passes 1,100,000 -------*

*Congrats to kenkickr for getting today's Stone!!! -*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today-* July 1, 2014
> *@kenkickr passes 1,100,000 -------*
> 
> *Congrats to kenkickr for getting today's Stone!!! -*



Someone took all my fun 



 Great work @kenkickr


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Someone took all my fun
> 
> 
> 
> Great work @kenkickr



Sorry Bud.... saw that you weren't online at the time I did the Pie post so I figured I would try to help out


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sorry Bud.... saw that you weren't online at the time I did the Pie post so I figured I would try to help out



Oh no worries!  

Yesterday was kind of my Monday with a whole lot of hoopla and nonsense.  Since it was getting late, later than I realized, it was better that you posted.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 2,  2014

@Cherry220111 passes 150,000   
@Lightofhonor passes 450,000    
@t77snapshot passes 1,900,000        
@BarbaricSoul passes 18,000,000           

Lots of Stoners Today   




*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 3, 2014)

Yea!!! Stoners!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2014)

Apparently I posted before the final update was finalized, so I just added in *Cherry22011*!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 3rd, 2014


@ChristTheGreat passes 15,000,000           


Another Stoner For Us to Love!   

*
And because I can't eat it anymore......

*



*


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 4, 2014)

Going slowly since a couple of weeks, it's hot in that room! Thanks to the watercooling haha!

Moarrrrr popcorn


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 4th, 2014*





*No Stones Tonight but We Do have Fireworks!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 5th, 2014*


*@FordGT90Concept passes 5,500,000        


Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight   
*


Because we enjoyed some of this tonight. * 




*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 6, 2014)

STONER!! On the 5th of JULY!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 6th, 2014


kebabi passes 300,000   


Stoner of the Night   *



Final Update for the Weekend


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 7th, 2014*


*@C4LIN passes 750,000     


Congrats to Our Solo Stoner   
*



Because I've been exploring the islands of Far Cry 3 a little more, and since Jaws is my favorite movie...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Another sort-of stone:
WCG has passed 2 billion results returned yesterday!


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Another sort-of stone:
> WCG has passed 2 billion results returned yesterday!


WOO TEAM EARTH! IN YOUR FACE, MARS!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> WOO TEAM EARTH! IN YOUR FACE, MARS!


That made me laugh!
Thanks, @xvi, for bringing my mood up a bit


----------



## xvi (Jul 8, 2014)

Vinska said:


> That made me laugh!
> Thanks, @xvi, for bringing my mood up a bit


Anytime. 

Humanity is pretty neat sometimes.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> WOO TEAM EARTH! IN YOUR FACE, MARS!


And we're kicking the shit out of Uranus.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

t_ski said:


> And we're kicking the shit out of Uranus.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2014)

Norton said:


>


Oh, c'mon - it was funnier than that!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 8th, 2014


@laptop-hpc passes 700,000     



Stoners Are Rocking the Planets!   *



For the sake of the planet speak...


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


>


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 9th, 2014


@destructioncss passes 150,000   
KarL5275 passes 3,000,000        



Awesome Work by Our Stoners   *





As Tigger would say, "TTFN, Ta Ta For Now"


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 10th, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 500   


A Very Special Day   


*
This is the first of many Milestones in which TPU remembers Kreij, so let's continue to give it all we have!


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2014)

*F**k Cancer!!!*

*Kreij* is gonna kick its punk ass!!!-


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 11th, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 2,000   
@vaidas40 passes 400,000   



Let's Keep On Rocking til this Cancer Dies   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 12th, 2014

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 10,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 90,000   
@Eroticus passes 90,000   
@shortymagordy passes 300,000   
@kenkickr passes 1,200,000        


 Lots of Stones Tonight!    *












Sorry this is late.  I thought I had posted this over an hour ago....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 13th, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 50,000   
@Recca29 passes 500,000    . 
@Redtoad passes 800,000      



Kreij Lives On to Enjoy Cherry Pir  *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 14th, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 100,000   



A Few Days and Already @100k!    *



Great work everyone, we have all chipped in and some some awesome work! Batman would be proud


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 15, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 150,000   
@[Ion] (Aperture_Science_Innovators) passes 85,000,000             



@[Ion], come back to us. Til then, we hope you're well!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 16, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 200,000   



Great Work TPU!   *


----------



## Bow (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 17, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 250,000   



Doing Great Team!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 18, 2014


@volkor passes 250,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 300,000   



Wow, That's Amazing!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2014)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 19, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 350,000.   
@VulkanBros (VulkanBros_TPU)  passes 13,000,000           



Rock N Roll   

*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 20, 2014*


*@Gilletter passes 100   *
*@moonboystrikesback passes 70,000   *
*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 400,000   *
*@PolRoger passes 12,000,000           *




*So Much Awesomeness With These Stones!   







*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 21, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 500,000     
@kenkickr passes 1,300,000         *


*Great Work Stoners!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 22, 2014*


*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 550,000 *



*Kreij Rocks On and On   *


----------



## Bow (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 23, 2014*
*

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 650,000     



Well Done TPU, We Are Respecting Kreij like Bosses!   





*


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 24, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 700,000      


Keep On Rockin'   *


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2014)

This may be a record.... stones from 500 to 700,000 for Kreij all on 1 page!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 25, 2014 


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 800,000       
@Redtoad passes 850,000 *     
*@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 20,000,000            



Right On Stoners   





Spoiler: Good Stuff in Zero G











*


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2014)

Great job stoners! 

Nice 20 mil Stone @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry this was posted so late...  Had a graduation party to go to for a close friend, and then some family members came back to the house for a little hang out sesh....    (LIITs just aren't the same without a little soda to top it off with )

Great work stoners, you're looking fantastic!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 26, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 850,000      



Almost To 1 Million!   *


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 27, 2014
*


*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 950,000       



Great Work Team! Next Stop, 1 Million!   







*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 28, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,000,000         



Kreij Made It To 1 Million!   *




Great Work TPU!


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome job team!!! Getting Dean to the 1,000,000 mark is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,000,000 *


Kreij also got the 1/2 million milestone today in F@H. Sadly, I posted the Dr. Evil picture on that thread before I got here. Might be too spammy to do it twice.

Edit: Don't care. One MIIIILLLION points!





Excellently done, TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 29, 2014

*
*@laptop-hpc passes 750,000     


*
*Stoners Are Alive!   *




This video brings me back


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 30, 2014 


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,100,000         
@kenkickr passes 1,400,000         
*

*
Amazing Work by Our Stoners   



*
Oh yeah, I watched "the second one" and it was ridiculous! 
*




*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 30, 2014
> 
> TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,100,000
> @kenkickr passes 1,400,000
> ...


I am positive, POSITIVE, I will not watch either of them, willingly, or for any amount of money. Sorry but, I cannot suspend reality that far!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today - July 31, 2014


@ArcticFir3 passes 1,600,000        



Awesome Work by Our Solo Stoner   


*
A little Tremors action is quality 
*



*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 1, 2014


TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,200,000        


Oh Yeah TPU   *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 2, 2014 *



*A whole lot of nothing....  *



But Tomorrow shall prove more fruitful... hopefully.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 3, 2014

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,300,000        
@Zachary85 passes 6,000,000          


Great Work Stoners*   




Out of respect for the in-laws' 30th Anniversary party tonight...


----------



## xvi (Aug 4, 2014)

Despite the combined PPD for Kreij, we're entering the territory of not-too-common stones.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Despite the combined PPD for Kreij, we're entering the territory of not-too-common stones.


 
We need a fresh membership drive- if I can get out from under this pile of work I got and can get caught up I'll start the planning for a small challenge for later this month. THAT always seems to brig in some fresh Stones!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 4, 2014*



*We Want Stones!  Looks like a Challenge is in order!  @Norton *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 5, 2014*


*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,400,000        *
*@twuersch passes 7,500,000        *



*Great Work Stoners   *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 6, 2014


@Redtoad passes 900,000      
@TRWOV passes 16,000,000              



Keep Them Coming   





August 6,1945 - Hiroshima 














 *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 7, 2014


@mx500torid passes 3,500,000          
*

*
Great Work by a Master Folder (and Cruncher)    
*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 8, 2014


@Black.Raven passes 300,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,500,000        



Well Done TPU Stoners   








*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 9, 2014


@Nobody!!  



A lack of Stones means I haz a sad and need some of The Office to cheer me up *




Remember the good old days when we had lots of Stones everyday?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 10, 2014


@kenkickr passes 1,500,000        
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,600,000        



We are back with Stoners!   *


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *
> 
> We are back with Stoners!   *



 Congrats Stoners!!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 11, 2014


wsho71 passes 40,000   
@Arjai passes 400,000   



Another day of Stoners   



*
*




*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 12, 2014*



WCG is mad at us and has unscheduled maintenance so there's a whole lot of nothing going on right now for us. 
_*BUT *_I was just informed that maintenance is finished/finishing so work will be begin flowing again shortly


Off topic and perhaps old news, I just saw that you can check out the Moon and Mars on Google Earth now, pretty cool!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 13, 2014)

>moon
>mars

those are helluva stones.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 13, 2014

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,700,000         
@agent00skid passes 1,900,000        


Stoners Be Stonin'   *





Little throw back to the 90s


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay! The Athlon 5350 pushing through, while being completely silent.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't think I would get a stone for 400 Thou. I was patiently waiting for my half mil mark!

Thanks!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 14, 2014*


*@night.fox passes 300,000   *
*@BazookaJoe passes 2,500,000            


*
*Great Work Stoners   *
*


*
More 90s Goodness 
*








*


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> More 90s Goodness
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sad song for an end to a sad day.  Makes the drink in my hand a little bitter.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Aug 14, 2014*
> 
> 
> *@night.fox passes 300,000   *
> ...




Finally. Been long time my name appears in the stoners


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Such a sad song for an end to a sad day.  Makes the drink in my hand a little bitter.



Why a sad day for ya T?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Such a sad song for an end to a sad day.  Makes the drink in my hand a little bitter.



Sorry T, didn't mean to sour your evening   You know, I've heard that song since 1997, but I never knew the meaning behind it til last night  

Perhaps something more happy and upbeat next time 




night.fox said:


> Finally. Been long time my name appears in the stoners



Indeed it was amazing to you up there @night.fox, and even when the stones are far between, they certainly are awesome!  Keep it up


----------



## Arjai (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Aug 14, 2014
> Great Work Stoners
> *
> More 90s Goodness
> ...


Loved it!! That song brought back some memories!! Music and, to a lesser degree, smells have a unique way of touching off things that have been stored away. So deep, sometimes, one thinks it's no longer there. Then boom! It's triggered and comes flooding back like it was yesterday!

Thanks! That was a good trigger!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sorry T, didn't mean to sour your evening   You know, I've heard that song since 1997, but I never knew the meaning behind it til last night
> 
> Perhaps something more happy and upbeat next time
> 
> ...


thanks. been busy so i didnt really use my main rig. only my laptop now as i always bring at work. thats why.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 15, 2014


@vaidas40 passes 450,000   
@Lightofhonor passes 500,000     



Some Good Stones This Fine Evening   
*



I just found  this and thought it was fantastic. Weezer playing Radiohead's "Paranoid Android," 2 of the great 90s bands!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Why a sad day for ya T?


Just more and more drama every day.  It's so bad it's almost like a country song.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 16, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Just more and more drama every day.  It's so bad it's almost like a country song.



Sorry to hear that brother!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2014)

Come on @t_ski , turn that frown upside down, stop on over to Happy Town!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 16, 2014

*

Not a whole lot happening toinght   I think we need some new members so we can get some stones droppin' like they're hot 




Another one of my old favorites, great track.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 17, 2014


@Broom2455 passes 650,000     
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,800,000          



Another Great Night of Stoners   




*
Great stuff below 
*








*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 18, 2014


@Redtoad passes 950,000      


Nice Work Toad   *





In honor of our awesome Stoner tonight as well as in the honor of the greatest game ever made (pretty much) ...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 19, 2014


@PolRoger passes 13,000,000         



It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood for Stoners   *




Little Nostalgic Remix


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 20, 2014


@Recca29 passes 550,000     
@james888 passes 10,000,000          



Looking Awesome Stoners   
*



Pretty terrific song by a great band 

*







 *


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2014)

*Great job Stoners!!!* 

@james888 welcome to the *10 Millionaire's Club*! 

@Recca29 next stop the *Millionaire's Club*!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Great job Stoners!!!*
> 
> @james888 welcome to the *10 Millionaire's Club*!
> 
> @Recca29 next stop the *Millionaire's Club*!



Oops, forgot that tidbit for James.... 


Awesome Work @james888, welcome to the 10M club!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 21, 2014)

It takes a good bit of time to get there. My goal is to get in the 30 millions because then I will have passed most of the old time inactive crunchers in team rank.


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Great job Stoners!!!*
> 
> @james888 welcome to the *10 Millionaire's Club*!
> 
> @Recca29 next stop the *Millionaire's Club*!


3 months to get 100,000 points. long way off from the millionaire's club.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 21, 2014


@Dersid passes 1,000,000         
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 1,900,000         *

*
Welcome @Dersid to the Millionaire's Club!    




Awesome Work TPU Stoners!   *

*





*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2014)

Very huge congrats @Dersid for making the first million!!! That is a huge milestone brother.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Very huge congrats @Dersid for making the first million!!! That is a huge milestone brother.



+1 great job Millionaire!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 22, 2014


@Chevalr1c passes 650,000     
@kenkickr passes 1,600,000     .  
@ArticFir3  passes 1,700,000         



Big night for Stoners!   







*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 23, 2014



Cherry220111 passes 200,000    *

*Very Nice Work by Our Solo Stoner Tonight!   *










Oops, realized this may have been a tad premature.  If there's another update, i'll update this post


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 24, 2014 



? 




No Stones but the Void of Space  








*

(with the challenge upcoming, I think we'll have some new Stones! )


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 25, 2014




We Have Nothing to Report   












This is how I felt today 




*


----------



## xvi (Aug 26, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Yay! The Athlon 5350 pushing through, while being completely silent.


Silent, but deadly.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 26, 2014


@ST.o.CH passes 2,000   
@volkor passes 300,000   
@Irony passes 550,000     
@HBalazs.hu passes 2,500,000            



Love to see all these Stoners, so pretty!     *


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice to see some Stones again! 

*Congrats Stoners!* -


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 27, 2014*

*
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 2,000,000          




Great to see Kreij rocking it up there   




*
*I Hope All Our Cruncher Engines Have Been Fired Up for Challenge Time! *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 28, 2014

@Sempron Guy passes 5,000   

Great Start to Our Challenge!   *




Anyone hot yet?  The wife complained about the heat... and the electric bill


----------



## xvi (Aug 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Anyone hot yet?  The wife complained about the heat... and the electric bill



Ask her if she thinks she's gained weight and then give her this.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ask her if she thinks she's gained weight and then give her this.






I would but she's about to pass a milestone herself

She's a bit...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 29, 2014

@Tallencor passes 500   
@StormHammy passes 150,000   
@Arjai passes 450,000   


I love the Stoners that come during Challenges   *




Way to go dudes!


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Aug 29, 2014
> 
> @Tallencor passes 500
> @StormHammy passes 150,000
> ...


Thanks Manofthem
There must be a way to get more passes thou. Fine tuning Ram? Can I use my gpu to? If I can ask......Where did I see that "tips" guide for proper setup? It was in one of these threads I'm sure
This is going to be just as, if not more addictive than when I first found out you can add more volts and multipliers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 30, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ask her if she thinks she's gained weight and then give her this.


I honestly as best I could tried to explain how this works to her but she was as blank faced as I have ever seen her. After I was done (With a great big grin on my face for how proud I felt,[Thinking of course how much more she would love me for being involved]) She cocked one eye with a sutle twitch and said " I have no idea what you just said, I think your (her words) retarded and why is it so hot in here"! For lack of starting over I just turned on the a/c while she gave up and went to bed. It was getting a tad warm


----------



## Arjai (Aug 30, 2014)

Woot, Woot!!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Aug 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Aug 28, 2014
> @Sempron Guy passes 5,000
> 
> Great Start to Our Challenge!   *
> ...



wow I got to admit, I've only gotten back to crunching since I sold my FX-6300 build and it's nothing huge cause I'm crunching on my htpc rig  so thanks . Hoping I can build my dedicated crunching rig which is already long overdue. Can't wait to have it crunching for good. 

And I never thought I could use the word "crunching" this much on a single post


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Thanks Manofthem
> There must be a way to get more passes thou. Fine tuning Ram? Can I use my gpu to? If I can ask......Where did I see that "tips" guide for proper setup? It was in one of these threads I'm sure
> This is going to be just as, if not more addictive than when I first found out you can add more volts and multipliers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We all want MOAR POWA! 

You pass Milestones as your total output increases, and as that happens, Milestones become hard to get and less frequent.

However, the number one way to output more and thus "Stone" more is to add more crunching power (add more PCs), and of course overclocking can help a little too given its completely stable. Many start with one computer and then add steadily, and before long, they have a crunching farm. . I can only host 3 rigs (a 4th during the challenge but it's not mine), but several on the team have _way_ more than that. 

We do what we can when we can, and all contributions are important and appreciated.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

Very well said Matt!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> We all want MOAR POWA!
> 
> You pass Milestones as your total output increases, and as that happens, Milestones become hard to get and less frequent.
> 
> ...


ahhh. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bow (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 30, 2014

@ST.o.CH passed 3,000   
@Tallencor passed 6,000   
@Redtoad passed 1,000,000        


Awesome Work by Our Stoners Tonight   

And Welcome @Redtoad to the Millionaire's Club   *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Aug 31, 2014 
*

*@ST.o.CH passes 4,000   
@Tallencor passes 10,000   



Great Work on our Challenge Team!  


It's awesome to see new names and Stones popping up.  Great things have small beginnings!  















*


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

Great job @Tallencor and @ST.o.CH 

When you hit 100k you get your WCG Cruncher badge! 


*UPDATE!*
Found this for you @manofthem 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-249#post-2763282


----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Found this for you @manofthem
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-249#post-2763282


I think that was about a week or two after I started


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job @Tallencor and @ST.o.CH
> 
> When you hit 100k you get your WCG Cruncher badge!
> 
> ...


I have a question about that, I'm at 455k, and I don't have a badge. The username is correct in my settings, but it still doesn't show


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> *UPDATE!*
> Found this for you @manofthem
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-249#post-2763282



Wow, my very first Milestone!  That's quite a long while back, good times; at that point, WCG WU's were rocking so Stones were abundant left and right 



t_ski said:


> I think that was about a week or two after I started



Yup, I started right after you did thanks to our 7970s


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I have a question about that, I'm at 455k, and I don't have a badge. The username is correct in my settings, but it still doesn't show


I would PM @W1zzard ,perhaps he, or one of his minions , can hook you up. Also, it may have to do with current results, as in length of time since last result...IDK for sure...


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I have a question about that, I'm at 455k, and I don't have a badge. The username is correct in my settings, but it still doesn't show



You need to show some recent work at FreeDC to get your badge back 

*Look at my sig... a few days off from folding and I lost my F@H badge


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2014)

That could be it, I guess I'll give it a few days and see what happens. I've currently got 3 quadcores, and a dual core crunching now Once I stop being lazy and change my homeserver from FreeNas I'll have another quadcore crunching for us!


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2014)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> Mindweaver passes 3,500,000
> Velvet Wafer passes 950,000
> kennyman23 passes 7,000
> ...



Found my first stone. Apr 30 2010.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> That could be it, I guess I'll give it a few days and see what happens. I've currently got 3 quadcores, and a dual core crunching now Once I stop being lazy and change my homeserver from FreeNas I'll have another quadcore crunching for us!


That should be just enough I think.. Looks like I may need to take over her laptop after all.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2014)

Found my first Stone 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-193#post-2552717

and @ThE_MaD_ShOt 's while I was in the neighborhood 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-191#post-2540031


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2014)

damn almost 2 years @Norton for us.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2014)

Found mine, 13 days after starting...on a Socket A Duron running a couple hours a day....
Milestones


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 1

@ST.o.CH passes 5,000   
@Tallencor passes 20,000   
@Jstn7477 passes 55,000,000            


Awesome Numbers Tonight   

Amazingly Huge Stone by @Jstn7477, beautifully done!  






*


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 2, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> damn almost 2 years @Norton for us.



Feb of 2012 bro, that is almost 3 years man.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Just more and more drama every day.  It's so bad it's almost like a country song.


Play that song backwards, man!!! Get your truck back, your dog back, your wife back, your house back, your gun back.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Feb of 2012 bro, that is almost 3 years man.


heh I can'ts count. Never made it out of kindergarten. LOL


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 2, 2014


@ST.o.CH passes 7,000   
@Tallencor passes 30,000   
@AthlonX2 passes 40,000   


Great Work Stroners, You Make Us Proud   



*
You should all feel like Bastian below...


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 2, 2014
> 
> @ST.o.CH passes 7,000
> @Tallencor passes 30,000
> ...


Funny................I actually do. lol. Thanks Man.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 3, 2014


@ST.o.CH passes 8,000   
@AthlonX2 passes 50,000   
@Durvelle27 passes 100,000   
@kenkickr passes 1,700,000         
@T-Bob passes 3,500,000          

Congrats to You @Durvelle27 on Earning Your Cruncher Badge 

Amazing Work Stoners!!!   






*
Edit: this may have been a bit premature, sorry fellas!   I'll fix it if need be


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2014)

Forgot i was still crunching


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 4, 2014)

how often does Free DC update stats?


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats for earning your badge @Durvelle27 !  



AthlonX2 said:


> how often does Free DC update stats?



Usually 3x per day- final update is around this time of night.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Congrats for earning your badge @Durvelle27 !
> 
> 
> 
> Usually 3x per day- final update is around this time of night.


Thank you


----------



## Bow (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2014)

Just updated the Stones for tonight, added in @ST.o.CH after the final update.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 4, 2014


@ST.o.CH passes 9,000   
@Tallencor passes 40,000    
@AthlonX2 passes 60,000   
@Dorothydot passes 450,000   


We Love Stoners so please keep them coming!   








*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 5, 2014


@ST.o.CH passes 10,000   
@Tallencor passes 50,000   *



*Stoners Give Me a Woody   *


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Stoners Give Me a Woody   *



TMI!!!  

*Congrats Stoners!*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 5, 2014
> 
> @ST.o.CH passes 10,000
> @Tallencor passes 50,000   *
> ...


I better stay out of your way tomorrow then


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I better stay out of your way tomorrow then



Mmmmm, cant wait for tomorrow for that big one!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Mmmmm, cant wait for tomorrow for that big one!


_That's what she said... _


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Mmmmm, cant wait for tomorrow for that big one!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 6, 2014

@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 500   
@AthlonX2 passes 70,000  
@laptop-hpc passes 800,000      

@t_ski passes 60,000,000               

  


OMG!  Small Stones to Big Stones, from the first to the last...  They're So AWESOME!!!    



These Are For @t_ski   















*
*



*


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2014)

That's funny.  My wife was just saying the same thing.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think FreeDC had the final update, but here we go anyway 

*
Milestones today - Sep 7, 2014


@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 2,000   
@Tallencor passes 60,000   
@rsh5155 passes 700,000     
*

*Very Nice Work Stoners!   



*
Remember back when we were in school and got gold stars for good work?  


*



*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 8, 2014


@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 5,000   
@kevinheraiz passes 70,000   



More and More Stones!   



*
This always makes me smile and laugh, one of my favorite scenes from any movie


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2014)

*Ludicrous speed* is my favorite scene in that movie... but the whole thing is great imo 

*Great job Stoners!*


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 6, 2014
> 
> @THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 500
> @AthlonX2 passes 70,000
> ...


Ahhhh. Like a good cup of coffee there's nothing like 3 seconds of Natalie Portman in the morning. Thanks Man.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 9, 2014


@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 9,000   



Congrats to Our Stoner Yet Again!!   




*
Stoning again "One More Time"   

*










*
Also,

iPhone 6 and 6 plus released today, but we of the master-pc-race need not pay attention


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 9, 2014
> 
> @THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 9,000
> 
> ...


Congrats @THE_EVIL_RAPIER. And the reason I don't use apple is, if you've noticed, the time on the I phones in the picture isn't even correct.
Edit: Btw the interweb guys are at my place hooking up the new line. Back to wcg tonight after work. Yep! Yep!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 10, 2014

@ST.o.CH passes 20,000   
@memmaker passes 350,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 2,500,000         .    

An Awesome Job by Our Stoners!   *





@Kriej hit crushing and folding stones today: double stone action, twins!

(Arnold = F@H (12M), Danny = WCG (2.5M) )


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 11, 2014*

*@gdallsk passes 8,000   *
*@Tallencor passes 70,000   *

*Great Stoning Action By Our Crunchers!    *





Fantastic happy song by a fantastic band.  Turn it up and dance!


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I have a question about that, I'm at 455k, and I don't have a badge. The username is correct in my settings, but it still doesn't show





Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> That could be it, I guess I'll give it a few days and see what happens. I've currently got 3 quadcores, and a dual core crunching now Once I stop being lazy and change my homeserver from FreeNas I'll have another quadcore crunching for us!


Do you have your name as Sir B. Fannybottom or Sir_B._Fannybottom?  I think you need the underscore for spaces??????


----------



## manofthem (Sep 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 12, 2014*

*@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 20,000   *
*@ST.o.CH passes 25,000   *
*@wsho71 passes 50,000   *
*@Tallencor passes 80,000   *
*@Cherry220111 passes 250,000   *


*Congrats to Our Stoners Today!   *




Lots of pretty stones

*




*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 13, 2014

adi-quesso passes 200   
@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 25,000   
@fullinfusion passes 150,000   
@vaidas40 passes 500,000     
@laptop-hpc passes 850,000      
@kenkickr passes 1,800,000         


Stones Everywhere!  Congrats Stoners!   




*
New and old members alike are rocking like nobody's business, and in tribute of that, an epic song:


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 14, 2014

*
*adi-quesso passes 1,000   
@Tallencor passes 90,000   
@brandonwh64 passes 8,500,000        .    



Stones Keep on Coming!   



*

Nice high stone @brandonwh64 

@Tallencor you're moving closer to your Badge!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 14, 2014
> *
> *adi-quesso passes 1,000
> @Tallencor passes 90,000
> ...


Thanks @manofthem should be later tonight if she stays off the pc today while I'm working


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 15, 2014


adi-quesso passes 3,000   



Great Work by Our Crunching Team!   




*
Epic Movie that we have been watching lately! 
*



*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 16, 2014


adi-quesso passes 5,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 30,000   
@THE_EVIL_RAPIER passes 30,000   *
*@Tallencor passes 100,000 **  *
*kiwi32 passes 200,000  




Congrats to @Tallencor for earning your Cruncher Badge  


Great Work by Our Crunching Team!   




*
That's a lot of Stones!!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2014)

Great job Stoners! 

and congrats on your badge @Tallencor !!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah yeah! So....er.....um........ How would a feller go about getting one of them said badges?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Yeah yeah! So....er.....um........ How would a feller go about getting one of them said badges?



Go to the top right of your TPU page, click Preferences under your username, scroll down to bottom and type in your WCG username where it asks for it: voila!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 17, 2014


adi-quesso passes 7,000   



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight   



*
When I see our Stoner's name, I just think about queso!  And now I'm getting really hungry...


----------



## Bow (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 18, 2014  


adi-quesso passes 9,000   



Another day swinging the Stone!   



*

More Queso!? Mmm, I'm hungry 
*



*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2014)

*Mi**lestones Today - Sep 19, 2014

*
*adi-quesso passes 10,000   *
*@craigo passes 900,000     *
*@ArticFir3 passes 1,800,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *




Stoners Are Rocking!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 20, 2014)

nadda for 112445.
@fullinfusion  where ya 2 ma man!
This 340 six pac is gettin cold.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 20, 2014 
*
*


The Deuce, NO STONES!!!   






*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 21, 2014 


... 

... 



Another Day and No Mas Stones   *





I'm fine, really


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 22, 2014


@kenkickr passes 1,900,000         



A Stoner Has Arrisen to Defend Our Team!   *





Like King Caesar (King Shisa/Seesar) arose to defend the Royal Family Against Mechagodzilla







I loved this song as a kid, and I still do!


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Sep 22, 2014
> 
> 
> @kenkickr passes 1,900,000
> ...



The drought has ended! 

Great Stone @kenkickr !!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 23, 2014 


@ST.o.CH passes 40,000   
@fullinfusion passes 200,000   
@mx500torid passes 4,000,000          




More and More Huge Stones   *





Beautiful Work fellers  so here's a great clip from The Office


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 24, 2014*


*@xvi passes 5,000,000           *



*Awesome Work by our Solo Stoner Tonight!   



*

Crazy Respect @xvi, this one if you for  (perhaps minus the whole middle bridge part )


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 25, 2014)

Just put a postit on my monitor to remind me that when I leave work to fire up Boinc. One pc down all week booooo!


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 25, 2014 




No Stones  

But at least we saw some change in the top spots for pie   






*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 26, 2014



@Tallencor passes 150,000   
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 18,000,000            



Awesome Work by Our Stoners Tonight   




That's a huge stone @Vinska 




*


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 27, 2014)

My big 2 Million just around the corner...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 27, 2014 


@Bow (BowHunt3r) passes 5,000,000           





Awesome Stone,  Well Done!   








*


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2014)

Well I didn't manage to post here yesterday, but there weren't any Stoners anyway. Let's hope that there are some today


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 29, 2014


@NOBODY   



DOH!  We Need More Stones!   *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Sep 30, 2014 


@adi-quesso passes 20,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 50,000   



Return of the Stoners    



*





*





*


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay MoT, I think Cheech and Chong would have been a better fit for *"Return of the Stoners." *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2014)

@stinger608 You sir are correct!


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay MoT, I think Cheech and Chong would have been a better fit for *"Return of the Stoners." *



One better- moar stones!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 1, 2014)

Norton said:


>


Awesome stones from 2k years ago.


----------



## Bow (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 1, 2014 
*

*@thebluebumblebee passes 850,000      *
*@agent00skid passes 2,000,000         *
*



MOAR Stones!   






*


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Yay!


You doubled up!  WCG and F@H stones.  And both for millions!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 2, 2014


@Cherry220111 passes 300,000   
@Redtoad passes 1,100,000        
@kenkickr passes 2,000,000        


Good Feeling to See MOAR Stoners!!!   



*
Stoners are as smooth and pimpin' as Kramer 






(just watched that episode tonight )


----------



## Bow (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 3, 2014


@adi-quesso passes 25,000   *
*@Recca29 passes *_*600,000*_*     *
*

Amazing Work Stoners!   *


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 4, 2014)

Ongoing, more k´s will arrive, just need to live until then, the rest will follow by nature.
An huge thanks to @manofthem  for your dedication to this thread by bringing amazing stuff almost every days.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 5 4, 2014*


*@thebluebumblebee passes 900,000      *
*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 3,000,000         *
*@FordGT90Concept passes 6,000,000         *
*@PolRoger passes 14,000,000           *



*Massive Stones Tonight!  Amazing!   *



Hey Stoners, Wendy Peffercorn says Hi


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2014)

I am closing in on 500k...should be Tuesday, or before.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I am closing in on 500k...should be Tuesday, or before.



Keep up the great work, 500k is a beautiful stone! 



And @thebluebumblebee is closing in on the 1M mark, a huge stone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @thebluebumblebee is closing in on the 1M mark, a huge stone!


Trying to get into the top 100 of this team.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 5, 2014*
*
*
*@Tallencor passes 200,000    *
*@Arjai passes 500,000     



Stoners are Looking Awfully Handsome!   *





Yesterday I incorrectly listed the Stones post as the 5th, but that was a typo


----------



## Arjai (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure how that happened, must have been the Amazon Server punching in!! 

All I can say is...ALRIGHT!! I MADE IT!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 6, 2014


@NOBODY  


No Stones Today but...

WELCOME BACK @twilyth   





*




A member of TPU's WCG team has been brought back to life, like Tom Hanks in Castaway, perhaps even much changed


----------



## Norton (Oct 7, 2014)

*3,600 years of runtime makes a nice Milestone!*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 7, 2014*

*@OneMoar passes 200    


Let the Stoning Begin for our New Team Member!   *



The First of Many Stones to Come, Beautiful!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 8, 2014

*
*@OneMoar passes 500    *
*@ST.o.CH passes 60,000    *
*@TRWOV passes 17,000,000           



Small and Huge Stones!   



*
Different sizes... this pic resonates with me 
*





*

Also, anyone catch the blood moon this morning?  (I wanted to but couldn't get out of bed that early )


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 9, 2014


@Papahyooie passes 30,000   
@dank1983man420 passes 4,000,000        



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!    *




And because this song has been stuck in my head all day, I share it with the team


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 9, 2014
> 
> 
> @Papahyooie passes 30,000
> ...


Good Lord Man. What did you just do to me. Here is something to take your mind back to where it should be.








Your welcome.


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Good Lord Man. What did you just do to me. Here is something to take your mind back to where it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the "no thanks" button?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 10, 2014


@OneMoar passes 1,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 950,000      



Come Along Stoners, Big and Small!   *





I shall save us from the depravity of the current horrible pop music that we can't seem to escape!  Fantastic song!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Where's the "no thanks" button?


Oh alright, I admit it sounds better 10 beer in at my brothers house.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2014)

Middle ground (in between Meghan and that death metal band) time!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Middle ground (in between Meghan and that death metal band) time!


Good Job man. You should talk to the guys about being a moderator


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 11, 2014)

I am a mod at sister site GN and it is not easy . Plus, I mostly brought it up because I do not think the reputation of metal should be ruined by crap metal.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 11, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am a mod at sister site GN and it is not easy . Plus, I mostly brought it up because I do not think the reputation of metal should be ruined by crap metal.


Yeah but she is *so* pretty. It is a whole package thing for me. Good looks and heavy guitar riffs = Beer and whiskey you tube.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Oh alright, I admit it sounds better 10 beer in at my brothers house.


Is not that bad without the beers, that music sounds good to me, lol.


Chevalr1c said:


> I am a mod at sister site GN and it is not easy . Plus, I mostly brought it up because I do not think the reputation of metal should be ruined by crap metal.


100% agree, only ignorance can ruin things.


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm old..who is she?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

"Pray" is what we are doing for mankind, by crunching, speaking in a philosophical way.








Have a good taste of metal...


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2014)

Bow said:


> *I'm old*..who is she?



Ditto! I don't who she is nor do I know any of these groups!  

I'm going to go find my cassette player and listen to a little Dire Straits or BOC.... *I need more cowbell!*


----------



## Bow (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to go find my cassette player and listen to a little Dire Straits or BOC.... *I need more cowbell!*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

Bow said:


> I'm going to go find my cassette player and listen to a little Dire Straits or BOC.... *I need more cowbell!*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2014)

*Milestones Yesterday - Oct 11, 2014


@Papahyooie passes 40,000   
@ST.o.CH passed 70,000   
@Tallencor passes 250,000   



Congrats to our Stoners!   *





TPU was down last night for a while, so these have been delayed.  But we're back!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ditto! I don't who she is nor do I know any of these groups!
> 
> I'm going to go find my cassette player and listen to a little Dire Straits or BOC.... *I need more cowbell!*





Bow said:


> I'm going to go find my cassette player and listen to a little Dire Straits or BOC.... *I need more cowbell!*





ST.o.CH said:


>


Nothing wrong with a little sultans of swing Bill. I was a 70's baby myself. I like a good bout of Heart ( the old stuff ) at times to. Here's some Mark Knopfler for ya's


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 12, 2014


@NOBODY!!


I Haz A Sad for Now!   *




We all want to see moar stones; Ariel wanted more too.  Tonight's gif is for my daughter


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2014)

My daughter used to be crazy about the Little Mermaid.  I know that song by heart, and now I can't get it out of my head.  Thanks Matt


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> My daughter used to be crazy about the Little Mermaid.  I know that song by heart, and now I can't get it out of my head.  Thanks Matt


lol. This made me laugh more than it should have for some reason. @t_ski Thanks.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 12, 2014
> 
> 
> @NOBODY!!
> ...


Don´t bored, it´s only a day with out stones, we are working to make stones to the others six days, lol.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Oct 13, 2014*_
*

@adi-quesso passes 30,000   
@Papahyooie passes 50,000   



Monday Brings Stones!   *




Challenge Ahead, just a couple days....!  Start thinking about getting those rigs spooling up!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 14, 2014


@Papahyooie passes 60,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,000,000         


Welcome @thebluebumblebee to the Millionaire's Club!  










Crunch, Challenge, Stone!   *





Let's get ready for Challenge time!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats *@thebluebumblebee* 
P.S. Thanks for the 1/32 mile drag GIF Matt. To funny.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Oct 15, 2014 *_
*

@Papahyooie passed 70,000   
@ChristTheGreat passed 16,000,000           



Huge Stones to Kick Off The Challenge!   *




Start Your Engines, Challengers


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 16, 2014


@Zachary-85 passes 6,500,000          



Challenge Continues With Stones!   *




This video is for my wife, and I happen to like this song


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been down to one cruncher for quite some time now, so it's been a slow goal. Looks like next milestone maybe? So stoked!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 17, 2014


@Papahyooie passes 80,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 80,000   
@Tallencor passes 300,000   
@night.fox passes 350,000   
@vaidas40 passes 550,000     
@15th Warlock passes 850,000      
@t77snapshot passes 2,000,000         



So Many Stoners!      




*
Just Awesome!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 18, 2014)

Congrats, to all Today's Stoners!!!

Here's to Many More!!

Challenge time's RULE!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 18, 2014)

nice to be stoned after a long months


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 17, 2014
> 
> 
> @t77snapshot passes 2,000,000
> ...




Woop woop! 2 mil club has arrived! Thanks for posting and keep on crunching Team TPU!


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

t77snapshot said:


> Woop woop! 2 mil club has arrived! Thanks for posting and keep on crunching Team TPU!



Congrats @t77snapshot and to all of our other stoners !!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 18, 2014


@NOBODY!!!



Where My Stones Is At!?!?!?   *





We go from crazy stones to no stones, and i'm so sad


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Where My Stones Is At!?!?!?


You needed a break after yesterday.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You needed a break after yesterday.



This is true and why  I can't complain much.  Yesterday we had stones out the wazoo, so today's slight lull is definitely accepted, perhaps even warranted. 

And who knows what tomorrow will bring?!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2014)

Big thanks manofthem I almost remember doing this post,  I don't remember just kidding


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Oct 19, 2014*_
*

@15th Warlock passes 900,000      



Amazing Job Solo Stoner!   *





In honor of the warlock Stoner that's closing in on the big *1M*


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - Oct 19, 2014*_
> *
> 
> @15th Warlock passes 900,000
> ...


Awesome! Thanks Matt


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Awesome! Thanks Matt


And very well done to you!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 17, 2014
> 
> 
> @Papahyooie passes 80,000
> ...


It´s growing.


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> It´s growing.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 20, 2014


@Papahyooie passes 90,000    
@ST.o.CH passes 90,000   
@laptop-hpc passes 900,000      
@15th Warlock passes 950,000      



Big Stones Are Coming!   *






 All of tonight's stoners are almost at a very big milestone!  Stay on target, you're almost there...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Woot, good job guys!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 20, 2014
> 
> 
> @Papahyooie passes 90,000
> ...


One of the six best movies ever seen and also to get to six digits for the first time ever.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 21, 2014


@Tallencor passes 350,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,100,000         
@mauriek passes 3,500,000         




Great Work Tonight!   *






What do we all love?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Oct 22, 2014*

_
*@15th Warlock passes 1,000,000          *

*@Radical_Edward passes 4,500,000         *



*Amazing Work Stoners!   *





*
Welcome @15th Warlock to the Millionaire's Club!  reace: 








*

Let's jump in the air due to the excitement! 







And stangely inappropriate


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats on the million Warlock!  You've been putting up awesome numbers  

And good job Rad_Ed!  So close to 5m!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Congrats on the million Warlock! You've been putting up awesome numbers


And with those numbers, I feel like that seal.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - Oct 22, 2014*
> 
> _
> *@15th Warlock passes 1,000,000          *
> ...





[Ion] said:


> Congrats on the million Warlock!  You've been putting up awesome numbers
> 
> And good job Rad_Ed!  So close to 5m!





[Ion] said:


> Congrats on the million Warlock!  You've been putting up awesome numbers
> 
> And good job Rad_Ed!  So close to 5m!



Thank you guys, I can't believe I became a member of your exclusive club, but when I see how many members have contributed with tens of millions of points, I can't help but feel a lot of admiration to the dedication of our team members.

Here's to ten million more in a few years


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

_*Milestones today - Oct 23, 2014*_
*

@Papahyooie passes 100,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 100,000   



Congrats to @ST.o.CH and @Papahyooie on earning their Cruncher Badges!  



Challenge Ends with awesome Milestones!   


*





We won and 2 crunches earn their badge! We all deserve a...

...Turkey burger!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

.....bbbut a turkey burger is no good for us vegetarians 

Congrats guys on earning your WCG Badges!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> .....bbbut a turkey burger is no good for us vegetarians
> 
> Congrats guys on earning your WCG Badges!









There ya go!


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2014)

*A new Millionaire yesterday and a pair of badges today.... AWESOME!!!* 

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 24, 2014)

That turkey burg looks awesome. Good job everyone.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones today - Oct 23, 2014*_
> *
> 
> @Papahyooie passes 100,000
> ...


Congrats to the crunchers,
0,1 million is a good mark after all .


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

Our sole stoner tonight!

_*T-Bob*_ passes 4,000,000

Congratulations, and thanks for giving us something to celebrate tonight!     

EDIT:  Ion forgot to include his picture 




Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2014)

Challenge may have ended but the fun continues! 

*Great work @T-Bob 




*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 25, 2014


@15th Warlock passes 1,100,000         



Great Work by Our Solo Stoner!   *





Today I had an all day LAN party, loads of fun til the wives arrived 






*VS *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 26, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 1,000   
@Chevalr1c passes 700,000     



New Stone Bye a New Member!   *






New stoner, make some neeeewwwws 





(pic is link)






*edit: *Added Chev after the update; I got a little premature postation 

Almost as bad as this...  http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:11767982


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 26, 2014
> 
> 
> @nightriderjt passes 1,000
> ...


I am lil yet comparing to you all


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I am lil yet comparing to you all


We all start somewhere--I remember the excitement of passing 1,000 back when I was just running on a single Pentium M system.  How times have changed


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 27, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I am lil yet comparing to you all


Should be in welcome thread but. Welcome @nightriderjt 
Believe me when I say that as much as this feels like a competition we are all on the same team and you deserve just as much respect for your 1,000 milestone as the guys posting higher numbers. We have been at this for vastly different amounts of time and some members are using their only gaming rig to help out during challenges or when they can. 
We all have better days then others with our ppd's and milestones are a celebration of you for the whole team to see so This team is by far a fantastic example of how the community here at TPU blows the doors off of other forums. Glad to have you. And congrats on your Stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2014)

There's a line from Desiderata that goes "If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself."

Personally, I don't like the language about greater and lesser persons because we all have our own unique strengths and abilities, but this was written in the 1920's and so one has to take it in the spirit it was intended.  The point is that if your motivation for crunching is to make a contribution to solving some important problems like clean energy, cancer and aids or to contribute to basic research that will probably have some important real world benefits like with UGM, then there's no point in looking at what anyone else is doing.  The contribution IS the reward.

However another aspect of this can the be the competitive aspect.  That's encouraged because it helps to build the team and gets people to contribute as much as they're able to.  But speaking from my own experience, it can become a bit addictive, so you have to know where to draw the line.  That's really important.

I know that I spent at least $5k on my last building spree when I put together 4 servers from used Xeon chips and mostly new parts for the other components.  And over the years, it wouldn't surprise me if I've spent at least a couple times that more.  But with each new level you achieve, there's always more you can do and for some of us, the temptation to go beyond what we're really comfortable with can be significant.  I mostly keep it in check but periodically do lose my shit and go on ridiculous buying binges.

So if it's the competitive aspect that motivates you more, that's cool.  That probably applies to most of us to some degree.  Just try to remember it's not what's really important.  What's important is the mere fact that you have a desire to help and are contributing whatever you are comfortable with.  It may not seem that way sometimes given how much we talk about points and work units and hours of cpu time, but in the end, it really is all that matters.


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I am lil yet comparing to you all


..but not unimportant. Always glad to have more on the team! 

..and don't worry. You'll get the crunching bug soon enough!


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I am lil yet comparing to you all



Every result is important, the key to that next major breakthough may sitting in your PC at this very moment just waiting to be crunched! 

Ditto on everything that @Tallencor, @[Ion], @xvi, and @twilyth said!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> There's a line from Desiderata that goes "If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself."
> 
> Personally, I don't like the language about greater and lesser persons because we all have our own unique strengths and abilities, but this was written in the 1920's and so one has to take it in the spirit it was intended.  The point is that if your motivation for crunching is to make a contribution to solving some important problems like clean energy, cancer and aids or to contribute to basic research that will probably have some important real world benefits like with UGM, then there's no point in looking at what anyone else is doing.  The contribution IS the reward.
> 
> ...


Very well said Twilyth.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> There's a line from Desiderata that goes "If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself."
> 
> Personally, I don't like the language about greater and lesser persons because we all have our own unique strengths and abilities, but this was written in the 1920's and so one has to take it in the spirit it was intended.  The point is that if your motivation for crunching is to make a contribution to solving some important problems like clean energy, cancer and aids or to contribute to basic research that will probably have some important real world benefits like with UGM, then there's no point in looking at what anyone else is doing.  The contribution IS the reward.
> 
> ...


Those wise words are most welcome.
Thanks @twilyth .


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 27, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 5,000   
@Tallencor passes 400,000   
@dhoshaw passes 7,500,000          



More and More Stones!   *




Terrific!








And this because it's cute








And this because i LOL'd 



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

Well done guys!


----------



## xvi (Oct 28, 2014)

Related:




Source


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2014)

Now that is funny as hell Xvi!!! Great find man.


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 27, 2014


@Fureed passes 2,000   
@nightriderjt passes 9,000   
@Thefumigator passes 100,000   



Congrats to @Thefumigator on Earning Your Cruncher Badge!   



Amazing Work Stoners!    *





Ya'll are rockstars!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 29, 2014)

Great Work guys!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 29, 2014


@Fureed passes 3,000   
@nightriderjt passes 10,000   



Congrats to Our Stoners!   *





You guys are Giants like these boys 







My daughter and I are watching that movie right now


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome to see milestones from our new crunchers!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Oct 30, 2014


@Fureed passes 7,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 80,000   
@Black.Raven passes 350,000   *
*@mx500torid passes 4,500,000          *
*



Congrats to Our Many Stoners!   




*
We appreciate the fine help and commitment and stoning action form the team!










And if [Ion]'s ppd continues tomorrow, it looks like we are in for a HEFTY STONE to drop!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty sure what we saw today is a bug--WCG reported that I got a little bit under 80k for the day.  No idea what happened.  But I should still have something big for you on Saturday


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2014)

*Last Night's Late Update...


@nightriderjt passed 20,000   
@night.fox passed 400,000   *





Sorry guys, I posted early last night, and I missed the update that came a little later on.  My bad, sorry


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2014)

*OK it time for the Halloween Stoners!!*


*@Fureed  8,000 
  @Fureed  9,000
  @Fureed  10,000 A Triple Stoner!!*
@nightriderjt 25,000  *An Awesome Stone!!  Here's to many more!!*
*@ArcticFir3  1,900,000 A HUGE number!!!

Congrats to all our stoners and the Triple by @Fureed!




*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2014)

Great work Stoners! 

And thanks @Arjai for posting for me, well done!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 2, 2014)

Aperture_Science_Innovators... *[Ion] Dropped the big Stone!!*

*                             90,000,000 !!!!  *

_Stunning output Kai!!_

But wait, there's MORE!! 

*@nightriderjt passes 30,000 * _Dude is cruisin' through the Stones!!_

*@Tallencor  passes 450,000*   It took me almost _two years to hit 500,000_. You, my friend are gonna hit that in about *5 more days?* Keep at it!! You're turning into a _Crunch-Miester!! _

*@thebluebumblebee  passes 1,200,000!! Another AWESOME stone!!* If recent history is to be believed, _next Saturday will be 1.3 Million!! _ Way to go! *This* is how the house stays warm!!


Congrats to our Stoners!! This is a list of committed Crunchers, for sure!!

*Thank you for being on our TEAM, the Best TEAM, TPU.





*


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job Stoners!!!  

and to *SUPER STONER* [Ion] for *90 Million*!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2014)

Woot woot!  That was good fun!  Thanks guys for the encouragement 
It'll be a while, but I'm looking forward to the 95M and 100M already


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2014)

Until you got to pay for your electricity...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 2, 2014)

@[ion] wow 90m woot woot 

Great job stoners. Keep up guys


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 2, 2014[


@ . . . . . . *



I guess after yesterday's uber high, we come across a low today.  It's all good though, as we can wait til tomorrow for more 


  






Nothing in the way of Stones...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Until you got to pay for your electricity...


That's a problem for future me 
For the time being, more science it is


----------



## xvi (Nov 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Until you got to pay for your electricity...


You mean "Until my neighbor discovers my extension cable"


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 3, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 40,000   



A Solo Stoner Arrives to Defend Our Honor!   *






We are so excited to have a stoner tonight, excited like a little girl


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Nov 3, 2014
> 
> 
> @nightriderjt passes 40,000
> ...


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats @nightriderjt for keeping the throttle pressed against the firewall.


----------



## Bow (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a silverhawk!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 4, 2014)

Ha Ha. You asked for it.


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 4, 2014)

THANK YOU!!!!!



manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 27, 2014
> @Fureed passes 2,000
> @nightriderjt passes 9,000
> @Thefumigator passes 100,000
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 4, 2014


@............................................



There's Always Tomorrow!   *





Wait for it....


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2014)

I predict a _minimum_ of *3 Stones* for tomorrow!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> I predict a _minimum_ of *3 Stones* for tomorrow!


What, you got the inside scoop or something? Tell us who your informant is or it is all coming down on you!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> What, you got the inside scoop or something? Tell us who your informant is or it is all coming down on you!


It's called Free-DC:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> It's called Free-DC:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


Aw shucks. I knew my delivery was off. Was just fooling around. Been using it for some time care of @mstenholm 
I was trying to sound like a 80's b movie detective.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Aw shucks. I knew my delivery was off. Was just fooling around. Been using it for some time care of @mstenholm
> I was trying to sound like a 80's b movie detective.



It's all good bro, I thought it was funny


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2014)

It's too bad neither free DC nor BOINCstats report computing time or results.  Those are just as important as points I think.  I've been patiently waiting to hit 2M results and 300 years.  I think I should get the results in about 3 months and the years in about 6.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 5, 2014)

131 rank within the team. 
i will have to start my primary system and get some points.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 5, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> 131 rank within the team.
> i will have to start my primary system and get some points.


As Alfraid said once.."Why do we fall....?"....to rise with more strength than we fell down with....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> 131 rank within the team.
> i will have to start my primary system and get some points.


Your Phenom II X4 ought to do a solid job at it


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 5, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Your Phenom II X4 ought to do a solid job at it


counting on it. will know in a couple of days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 5, 2014)

Woohoo  creeping towards 1000 Work Units


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 5, 2014*_
*

@nightriderjt passes 50,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 3,500,000          
@twuersch passes 8,000,000          *



*Congrats to our Crunchers; Kreij is still alive!!!    *





I'd like to share a grand old song from back in the day that still is great.  I was just listening to it on my phone


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

Well done guys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> I predict a _minimum_ of *3 Stones* for tomorrow!





Great job Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!



Quoting your own to remind us how awesome you are  

Your predictive skills are good.  If any numbers come to you, do share with me!  I could use some extra funds


----------



## Arjai (Nov 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'd like to share a grand old song from back in the day that still is great.  I was just listening to it on my phone



I remember this, what a blast from the past!! I wish I could paint all the colors I felt during that song!!


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 6, 2014)

Youuuhouuuuuuuuuuuuuu! my first 2 bagdes 








Shake it babes!


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Youuuhouuuuuuuuuuuuuu! my first 2 bagdes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! 

We have a thread for those 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/show-off-your-wcg-badges.106560/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 6, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 60,000    



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!    *





Great Work!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 7, 2014*_
*

@moonboystrikesback passes 90,000    
@ST.o.CH passes 150,000   
@Tallencor passes 500,000     
@Redtoad passes 1,200,000        



More Stoners!   



*

A little throw back again in an awesome live version


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

Congrats guys on a job well done!


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Tallencor (Nov 8, 2014)

.5 MIL. he dosent know it yet but i'm after @AlienIsGOD no offence but it's a ppd thing . lol @ChristTheGreat I C U


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm stabilizing my 4770k, mostly by this week it will start to crunch  then will take over @stinger608


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 8, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 70,000   



Great Work Solo Stoner!   *







I had this little cute gif, but I couldn't get it to work.  Instead I leave you with this...

I think I got it finally, had to find a different link, maybe it was blocked?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2014)

Your picture is broken


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Your picture is broken



Yeah, not sure what the deuce is going on with it... 

Off to find something else since I can't get this to work 


Edit: I think I got it finally...


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2014)

It worked for me all the time...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a classic victory dance - quality sucks, but . . . oh well.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 9, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 80,000   
@NastyHabits passes 950,000       
@kenkickr passes 2,500,000          



Great to see so many Stoners!   *






Amazing Work Stoners


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Matt, you find the strangest pictures to accompany your Milestones posts


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2014)

That's not strange - my wife tells me that all the time


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Matt, you find the strangest pictures to accompany your Milestones posts



Believe it or not, I spend a lot of time browsing for some silly gif to post with the Stones 



t_ski said:


> That's not strange - my wife tells me that all the time




I wish I heard that more often


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey, they're certainly amusing--and that's appreciated


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 10, 2014


@.......



Great Work Phantom Stoners!    *






This video is great; it was hard not to laugh while watching it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, none today means that tomorrow ought to be awesome


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 11, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 90,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 4,000,000           
@theonedub passes 8,500,000 
          
*

*



Stoners Be Stonin'!   *







Kreij lives on; We are Kreij; Wicked!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats to all the Stoners!!!!!!!!!!
Just got to thinking just how long it's would take for me to hit the top 10
I think I need a bigger box.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2014)

MILESTONES November 12th 2014






[B][SIZE=5]@Pandacoder[/SIZE][/B]* does a 5 spot, topping off with a 3000 Stone!!*

[B][SIZE=5]@nightriderjt[/SIZE][/B]* Flies up to a 100Grand in stellar quick fashion!!*

@Arjai Me! Passes 550,000!! 

[B][SIZE=6][COLOR=#0000ff]@thebluebumblebee[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]* tops 1.3 million!!!*

[B][SIZE=7]@anthony whittle[/SIZE][/B]*  hits 3 million!!*

Congrats to tonight's Stoners!!

Here's to many more!!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like were gonna hit the same milestone within a day of each other @Arjai  Yeah, Were awesome.
Congrats to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2014)

Great work Stoners! 


Congrats to* @nightriderjt* on earning your Cruncher Badge! 


And thanks @Arjai for posting, as well as stoning on the same very evening


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work Stoners!
> 
> 
> Congrats to* @nightriderjt* on earning your Cruncher Badge!
> ...


:O when? omagad


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> :O when? omagad


100k points is enough to get that awesome signature badge!


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 13, 2014)

I am a power ranger now!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I am a power ranger now!


But where's the badge?


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 13, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> But where's the badge?


I will add them to my sig later. I am too tired right now and i am going to sleep (was coding all night). Thank you all!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 13, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I will add them to my sig later. I am too tired right now and i am going to sleep (was coding all night). Thank you all!


Looks like we have another hard working Norton kinda feller on our hands. In celebration of your recent victory here's a little ditty I didn't write.








That should keep you awake.


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 13, 2014)

@Arjai Thanks for the mention.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 13, 2014


@Pandacoder passes 8,000   
@gdallsk passes 9,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 100,000   
@vaidas40 passes 600,000      




Lots of Stoners Make Us Happy!   


And 


Congrats to @moonboystrikesback on earning his Cruncher Badge!   









*




Let the good times roll


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Excellent work guys--very well done!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

*Congrats to all of the stoners and the badge earners!!! *


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome job everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 14, 2014


@ChaoticG8R passes 5,000   
@Pandacoder passes 10,000   
@Tallencor passes 550,000      



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *






Get Ready for the Challenge! Let's DO THIS!!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

Im giviner all shes got Cap'n!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 15, 2014*_
*

@NCSU_Sealy passes 1,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 10,000   
@Easy Rhino passes 80,000   
@night.fox passes 450,000   
@Recca29 passes 650,000     



Stoners to Start Our Challenge!   *








Keep those rigs heated up, this Challenge is just beginning


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Keep those rigs heated up, this Challenge is just beginning



We need the heat here! 






*Great job Stoners!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

An awesome way to start things off! 

It's 25F here in central NC--wonderful crunching weather


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 16, 2014)

Yall and your nice weather, it's 5F out right now here


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah I know all about terrible cold winters. Down here it's low 70s F right now, just horrible


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah I know all about terrible cold winters. Down here it's low 70s F right now, just horrible



Yea Matt.....................................Bite me

We had a high of 6 F yesterday and the low last night was -8 F. Suppose to get up to a balmy 20 F today.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 16, 2014)

Continental climates are clearly harsher then my temperate sea climate: http://www.accuweather.com/en/nl/tilburg/249209/daily-weather-forecast/249209


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea Matt.....................................Bite me
> 
> We had a high of 6 F yesterday and the low last night was -8 F. Suppose to get up to a balmy 20 F today.


+1


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 16, 2014


@Pandacoder passes 20,000    
@ChaoticG8R passes 25,000    
@Eroticus passes 100,000   
@shortymagordy passes 350,000   
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 4,500,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *


*

And


Congrats to you @Eroticus on earning your Cruncher Badge!   *















Keep up the great work team!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 17, 2014)

Should be on 0,2 Million very soon, I´ll keep rigs on for that purpose and beyond.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 17, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 200    
@NCSU_Sealy passes 2,000    
@Pandacoder passes 25,000    
@ChaoticG8R passes 30,000    
@ST.o.CH passes 200,000   ** 
@15th Warlock passes 1,200,000         




Challenge Time Always Brings Stoners and Smiles!     *







Great work on the Challenge so far.  Let's try out best to knock down as many as me can


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

So many new members and milestones during the Challenge! 
And what's that gif? lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> So many new members and milestones during the Challenge!
> And what's that gif? lol








http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056142/

One of my favorite movies growing up.  I still watch it with my daughter; she calls it, "Godzilla and the monkey."


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great work on the Challenge so far.  Let's try out best to knock down as many as me can


LOL. I almost spat out my beer. Go Go Godzilla!!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Nov 17, 2014
> 
> 
> @Noobpwner passes 200
> ...


That's good, the team is growing, thank you because we are now more than before .


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Thinking this may be the right spot for this being milestones and all.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=645792
Looks like @thebluebumblebee is about to break into the coveted top 100 spot in a day or two!!!!!!!! Congrats Blue  Thanks for your effort.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 18, 2014


@NCSU_Sealy passes 3,000    
@Pandacoder passes 30,000    
@ChaoticG8R passes 50,000    




Many Thanks to Our Stoners!   







*
Very good job team, another day done well


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

The Minions continue to do well


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The Minions continue to do well



Though having missed my Dumb and Dumber reference, this spells redemption in my book


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Though having missed my Dumb and Dumber reference


Indeed. Should I be scared of Ion's minions like I am those little yellow buggers? I don't trust them.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 19, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 500   
@NCSU_Sealy passes 4,000   
@gdallsk passes 10,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 70,000   
@Easy Rhino passes 90,000   
@Tallencor passes 600,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,400,000        
@adulaamin passes 3,000,000        
@-KarL- (KarL5275)  passes 3,500,000        
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 5,000,000        
@VulkanBros passes 14,000,000           
 




Astonishing Work Stoners!  You've made us proud!   




*

And that LIST, I just can't believe how long it is!


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2014)

Dayum! Great job Stoners!!! 

Even these Stones are impressed!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, a long list of very accomplished members tonight.  Congratulations guys!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice work Stoners!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And that LIST, I just can't believe how long it is!


rofl


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 20, 2014


@adi-quesso passes 40,000   
@Pandacoder passes 40,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 80,000   
@nightriderjt passes 150,000   
@james888 passes 11,000,000           
@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 19,000,000           

  




Another Night of Awesome Stoners!   *








More and more stones... evidence that the Challenge is moving along nicely! 









It appears the final update already took place....


----------



## Nordic (Nov 21, 2014)

Woo! Cool that it happened during the challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> Woo! Cool that it happened during the challenge.



Very awesome indeed, great work james!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Four days of what?

Congrats guys, Vinska in particular!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> *Four days of what?*
> 
> Congrats guys, Vinska in particular!



A little over 4 days left of challenge time!  Rockout 


well, it's a _little_ more than a "little over" but it's all good


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Four days of what?


So what your saying is you intend to stay as you are after the challenge? Thought as much. Keep your eyes open, I intend to match your current contribution in ohhhhh 55 years or so. Don't suppose you would stop posting points for awhile?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> So what your saying is you intend to stay as you are after the challenge? Thought as much. Keep your eyes open, I intend to match your current contribution in ohhhhh 55 years or so. Don't suppose you would stop posting points for awhile?


Full speed ahead until mid-May, when I'll have to shut down 90% of my setup for three months.  100F weather + paying for electricity makes such a collection of computers far less feasible


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Full speed ahead until mid-May, when I'll have to shut down 90% of my setup for three months.  100F weather + paying for electricity makes such a collection of computers far less feasible



You're mortal after all!  

Yeah, summer is tough to crunch away "balls to the wall" because of the heat and power.  


Plus, Kai, you don't even know what it's like to have a wife yet I suppose, so that'll be one more thing to contend with, perhaps


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Full speed ahead until mid-May, when I'll have to shut down 90% of my setup for three months.  100F weather + paying for electricity makes such a collection of computers far less feasible


You could always loan them out. Mind you you'd have to pay for shipping though. Just saying.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> You could always loan them out. Mind you you'd have to pay for shipping though. Just saying.


Hmm, this is a nice idea.....

Loan them out; pay for shipping; _possibly_ never see your system again... I like this idea


----------



## Nordic (Nov 21, 2014)

Move north. Far north. It will won't be an issue anymore when you use your computers as your sole source of heat.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> You could always loan them out. Mind you you'd have to pay for shipping though. Just saying.


Well, I have a couple loaned out to close friends who I trust not to destroy them.  So far so good 
But loaning them out & shipping would be far more trouble than IMO it's worth.


manofthem said:


> You're mortal after all!
> 
> Yeah, summer is tough to crunch away "balls to the wall" because of the heat and power.
> 
> ...


Mortal indeed :/
No wife, that is true, but I do have parents who are vehemently opposed and consider all of this to be a waste of time, electricity, and money.  So as long as I stay with them over the summer, WCG has to take a temporary break.  But come August again when school starts up, then it's balls-to-the-wall


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I have a couple loaned out to close friends who I trust not to destroy them.  So far so good
> But loaning them out & shipping would be far more trouble than IMO it's worth.
> 
> Mortal indeed :/
> No wife, that is true, but I do have parents who are vehemently opposed and consider all of this to be a waste of time, electricity, and money.  So as long as I stay with them over the summer, WCG has to take a temporary break.  But come August again when school starts up, then it's balls-to-the-wall



I love the sound of _balls to the wall!_ 

I'd say you certainly earn a break for the summer months for all that you accomplish!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 21, 2014)

I wonder how much shipping is for a 4p system.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder how much shipping is for a 4p system.


I bet a few team-high-rollers might know


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder how much shipping is for a 4p system.


Norton said shipping it from Connecticut to Raleigh was about $100....


----------



## Nordic (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Norton said shipping it from Connecticut to Raleigh was about $100....


I see two zero's so my gut reaction is "eww"


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder how much shipping is for a 4p system.





manofthem said:


> I bet a few team-high-rollers might know


I'm not really a high roller, but it was about $50-60 to get my 2U server shipped to me.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Norton said shipping it from Connecticut to Raleigh was about $100....



Yours was a bit larger due to the Spotswood case/rack only being partially disassembled and the cost also reflected buying an appropriately sized box and insurance. I believe that shipping a 4P board with the various parts (coolers, psu, etc) would be in the $60-70 or less range.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 21, 2014)

Oil prices have dropped about 30% from their highs this year so I would expect to see shipping costs come down at least a bit.  Of course it's not like there's a lot of competition in the industry, plus int'l companies like OOPS and FailEx tend to buy futures contracts for fuel so it might take a while before they see the benefit.  But US oil production was up by over 1M barrels per day this year IIRC and is expected to increase by .6-.7M through 2020.  So as long as inflation remains low, shipping prices should improve.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 22, 2014)

twilyth said:


> FailEx


Honestly. Who in their right mind would call their delivery service Oops or FailEx.
That would be akin to me calling our Chrysler dealership Pocket digger Dodge or Sleazy T's quality Pickups.
Just kidding. I know what you mean.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 21, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 1,000   
@NCSU_Sealy passes 5,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 90,000   
@15th Warlock passes 1,300,000          



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *






Our Stoners are as awesome as the Ninja Turtles (pre-Michael-Bay-sodomy)


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> I wonder how much shipping is for a 4p system.


Depends on what you ship and where.  Could be as low as $30-35


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*@Easy Rhino  passes 100,000 -----
@Pandacoder  passes 50,000 --*
*@NCSU_Sealy passes 7,000 --*
*@ChaoticG8R  passes 100,000 -----

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! 

and
Congrats to @Easy Rhino and @ChaoticG8R for earning their cruncher badges! *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

Well done all around guys!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2014)

wooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome job guys.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh wow, how awesome is that? Two members getting the Crunching badge!!!!!!!!! 

@Easy Rhino Frigging awesome man!!!!!   

@ChaoticG8R You da man, man!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 23, 2014


@Lightbulbie passes 2,000   
@mukund7 passes 2,000   
@Noobpwner passes 2,000   
@NCSU_Sealy passes 8,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 250,000   
@Dorothydot passes 500,000     
@Tallencor passes 650,000     
*

*

More and More Stoners!   







*
Let's dance guys!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 24, 2014)

It only took my net book 36 hours to do a task.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> It only took my net book 36 hours to do a task.


Sounds like that must have been one of the CEP2 ones....even my Atom D510 does the others in "only" 18-26.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like that must have been one of the CEP2 ones....even my Atom D510 does the others in "only" 18-26.


Atom N270.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

Mates i have a serious problem......When i set WCG to work in full (causing cpu go 100% all cores) and at same time run Furmark , my computer halts....actually when i run any gpu instensive game while my cpu is working at full i get the same....Is my power supply overloaded (is 750 W 6 years psu but i do not think it has good efficiency)? Now i have to lower the WCG workload in order to play my games


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2014)

Set BOINC to pause automatically when workload exceeds 50%. And check for stability.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Set BOINC to pause automatically when workload exceeds 50%. And check for stability.


CPU is stable. I get this problem only when i use 100% the cpu and at same time use my VGA in games/benchmarks. When i make one or the other separately i have not problem.

For example if i leave BOINC running 100% all night is perfect..

If i stop BOINC or lower it and run vga bench/games is perfect again.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2014)

Chipset stabilty.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Set BOINC to pause automatically when workload exceeds 50%. And check for stability.


CPU is stable. I get this problem only when i use 100% the cpu and at same time use my VGA in games/benchmarks. When i make one or the other separately i have not problem.



Chevalr1c said:


> Chipset stabilty.


motherboard chipset?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2014)

yeah, check BIOS settings and test.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> yeah, check BIOS settings and test.


i did not changed anything on bios. problem started 3 days ago when i tried to play Metro while working Boinc on full.
My thought about PSU is because if i lower my card below the stock clocks the problem is gone (less consumption?). I have checked everything and re applied thermalpaste on card and cpu. Temps are decent.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 24, 2014)

If things go well today we will see two or three stoners carve a mark in their stones. 
Do not forget today it´s Monday.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2014)

I think with the BOINC utility you can create rules that will pause BOINC while you run specific applications.

I laughed a little when you said you were running BOINC and Furmark at the same time


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 24, 2014)

100% c.p.u. usage and trying to run anything at all will cause lag, burps and hiccups. Especially if one of the programs is commanding 100% cpu at all times. Your c.p.u. is maxed out. The symptoms @nightriderjt that you are experiencing are quite normal. There is nothing wrong at all with your P.s.u. or P.c.


----------



## xvi (Nov 24, 2014)

Eeerrrumm.. I get that the PSU says 750w on it, but is it a name brand one? Does it specify if that's 750w peak? My sig rig uses just a smidgen under 700 watts at the wall when I run furmark, but that's a fairly heavily clocked 8350 (with a healthy dose of volts) and two HD 6870s.

I would suspect your rig clocks in a lot lower than mine does for wattage, but if it's some offbrand PSU, they may have exaggerated on the wattage it can handle.

Are your "System Specs" currently up to date? A FX 8350 at 4.4GHz and a HD 5870?

I don't mean to say everyone else is wrong though. If it's chipset stability, it might be worth bumping up chipset voltage a smidgen and seeing if that clears it up.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

That's right is my system on my sign. I never had this problem before . Actually i was impressed with the response of my system while running 100% BOINC and do other stuff. I ever runned BOINC and IBT at same time full stable many times. That's why i am thinking about my psu because the problem is coming when vga is used at same time. is and old 750 w but i do not think it can handle a full load peak in this wattage.  What voltage should i bump? the vcore? i am running at 1.4500 at 4.4ghz.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I think with the BOINC utility you can create rules that will pause BOINC while you run specific applications.
> 
> I laughed a little when you said you were running BOINC and Furmark at the same time


Why laughed? Any system is ment to running at full load without problems (at least at stock settings).


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 24, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> 100% c.p.u. usage and trying to run anything at all will cause lag, burps and hiccups. Especially if one of the programs is commanding 100% cpu at all times. Your c.p.u. is maxed out. The symptoms @nightriderjt that you are experiencing are quite normal. There is nothing wrong at all with your P.s.u. or P.c.


I had no problems until i runned furmark or a game at same time with 100% of cpu usage. Sql servers,mysql,visual studio or even encoding-decoding video were running smooth with boinc at 100%.no lags at all!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> That's right is my system on my sign. I never had this problem before . Actually i was impressed with the response of my system while running 100% BOINC and do other stuff. I ever runned BOINC and IBT at same time full stable many times. That's why i am thinking about my psu because the problem is coming when vga is used at same time. is and old 750 w but i do not think it can handle a full load peak in this wattage.  What voltage should i bump? the vcore? i am running at 1.4500 at 4.4ghz.


I remember reading a long time ago that PSUs do "wear out" over time - meaning that they lose capacity.  But that's mainly a danger if you run them at more than 2/3 of their rated capacity for extended periods.

I'm not sure if that's true or not but I know that I have had PSUs that were rated for say 550watts that I ran at well over 70% for years and they did eventually fail, so maybe there is some truth to that.  Others here will definitely have more understanding of this.

So let's say this is correct for the moment and that you've been running that PSU at more than 70% for 7 years.  That would about 540watts.  If you think that you've been pulling that much or more power from it for that long, then degradation might be a possibility.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 24, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> I had no problems until i runned furmark or a game at same time with 100% of cpu usage. Sql servers,mysql,visual studio or even encoding-decoding video were running smooth with boinc at 100%.no lags at all!


Sorry brother. I may be misunderstanding something. I will tell you my exp. I have Boinc set to use an unlimited amount of my resources on my home p.c. which is my system spec pc. And my work p.c which is a quad I-5 3570. Cpu,ram,ssd,network, whatever it wants it gets.
I can do any average task at anytime on my home p.c. if Boinc is running @ 100%. Internet browsing, a.v. scans and such with not a single drop in performance or overall system feel. I tried to play a game once and only once with Boinc @100% and it ran through the menu fine but as soon as the game loaded I was rendering maybe 12 fps with spikes to 20 and drops to 4 or 5. Now I just assumed rationally that my c.p.u. was taxed enough by my background task (Boinc 100%) that any other program that required a substantial portion of the cpu itself, in my case a game but in you case furmark, That the secondary program trying to take cpu cycles away from Boinc would have one heck of a time getting it's share.
My work pc the I5 is a different story because I don't run heavy tasks at any time. Now the only time I have trouble with the I5 running like a broken down car is if I let it run all night or over the weekend (@100%) and return to work on Monday to start my week. As soon as I try to do anything at all the pc slows down hiccups and backfires. It evens out after a minute or two but I just attest this to said programs (e-mail) requesting cpu time. And or being _loaded into memory_ which Boinc has no limit to either.
Games, Boinc, photoshop, furmark, and benching software are all cpu hogs let alone gpu hogs. From my exp with old single core cpu's to my 3770. To much load is to much load. To explain why you are just starting to exp this issue? Maybe your pc was never idle enough long enough for Boinc to fully utilize all of your cpu and ram at the same time?
The funny thing here is your baffled as to why it is acting this way. I am baffled as to how it wasn't always this way for you.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 24, 2014)

I always run BOINC when I run other stuff, and I've never had significant issues. The only program that makes me stop BOINC is a PS2 emulator, because it needs every cycle it can get. For general gaming, I've never encountered an issue.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 24, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I always run BOINC when I run other stuff, and I've never had significant issues. The only program that makes me stop BOINC is a PS2 emulator, because it needs every cycle it can get. For general gaming, I've never encountered an issue.


So I wonder if it has to do with Ram speed and timings? DDR2 vs 3 even?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Why laughed? Any system is ment to running at full load without problems (at least at stock settings).


Because I think of BOINC as 100% and Furmark as 100%.  It's like you are trying to run 200%


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 24, 2014*_
*

@Markjw passes 1,000   
@Pandacoder passes 60,000   
@15th Warlock passes 1,400,000       
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 5,500,000           



Congrats to Our Stoners on another great night!   *







Very nice work everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 25, 2014*_
*

@Markjw passes 3,000   
@NCSU_Sealy passes 10,000   
@Pandacoder passes 70,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 150,000   
@xvi passes 5,500,000           
@BarbaricSoul passes 19,000,000           
  




Lovely to See These Massive Stoners!   






*
The Challenge comes to a beautiful finish, and this Transatlanticism cover fits nicely


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey! That's me! I thought my milestone days were over until either 6k or 7.5k (or something). I love seeing all these stones too.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 27, 2014)

Problem solved. It was the PSU. I replaced it with a new one and now the system is full stable. I gone my vga to my previous OC levels and everything is fine. Furmark,games everything GPU intensive is running side by side with BOINC without problem  . The old PSU gone to a system with less power requirements.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 26, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 3,000   
@Markjw passes 4,000   
@Pandacoder passes 80,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 150,000   
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,500,000         
@Zachary-85 passes 7,000,000           




Congrats to our Post Challenge Stoners!   *






And this just because it was different


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 27, 20144


@eidairaman1 passes 100   
@Noobpwner passes 4,000   
@nightriderjt passes 200,000    
@volkor passes 350,000   
@Tallencor passes 700,000      
@Chevalr1c passes 750,000      
@15th Warlock passes 1,500,000          




Stoners still rockin' strong!   







*
Another just because


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Only holidays ill be able to leave my rig on for 10+ hrs. Ill give more each day im on. I got 8 vina projects.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Another just because



I just noticed what appears to be Godzilla running in the background 

So random and awesome at the same time


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *@allencor* passes _700,000_


Now I'm all for being tired Matt but


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I just noticed what appears to be Godzilla running in the background
> 
> So random and awesome at the same time



Yeah, it certainly was random.  I was browsing around for something to throw in the post, and then that popped up and just made me chuckle.  



Tallencor said:


> Now I'm all for being tired Matt but



Sorry bro, didn't realize it til now.  Last night was a really bad night for me, got super sick again.  I've been fighting this cold virus thing, and it keeps coming back at me after a few-day lull, super annoying.  

Fixed it now


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Nov 28, 2014*_
*

@eidairaman1 passes 1,000   
@Pandacoder passes 90,000   



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    
*




And someone is almost at their badge...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Whoot 900 more passes great




manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - Nov 28, 2014*_
> *
> 
> @eidairaman1 passes 1,000
> ...





http://callitaweasel.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/830px-xwingtargetingcomp.jpg


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 29, 2014)

congratulations to all stoners  keep it crunching


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sorry bro, didn't realize it til now. Last night was a really bad night for me, got super sick again. I've been fighting this cold virus thing, and it keeps coming back at me after a few-day lull, super annoying.


No prob my friend. Was just playing around. Hope your feeling better soon. Don't suppose you live in a home that caters to your every whim while feeling down?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sorry bro, didn't realize it til now.  Last night was a really bad night for me, got super sick again.  I've been fighting this cold virus thing, and it keeps coming back at me after a few-day lull, super annoying.
> 
> Fixed it now


Have you tried taking some Vitamin D3 supplements?  1000IU's per day in the winter should help keep you healthy.  I take a bit more than that as well as a zinc/magnesium (chelated) supplement and I haven't gotten sick in years.  I used to get sick virtually every winter, sometimes twice.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Nov 29, 2014



@eidairaman1 passes 2,000   
@Noobpwner passes 5,000   
@Pandacoder passes 100,000   



Amazing Work Stoners!   


and
*

*Congrats @Pandacoder on earning your Cruncher Badge!   







*







Just relax and enjoy


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats Stoners!! 

and to @Pandacoder for getting your badge!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey Thanks. I havent been crunching other than early this morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2014)

Ahh, my Minion is doing well 
Great job guys!


----------



## Norton (Dec 1, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*kiwi32 passes 250,000 
Congrats to Today's lone Stoner! *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry was busy today couldn't power on the Rig. Ill get on it here and there when I have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats on a well-done quarter million!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2014)

Well done kiwi, very nice work! 

And thanks @Norton for taking care of this for me tonight  




eidairaman1 said:


> Sorry was busy today couldn't power on the Rig. Ill get on it here and there when I have a chance.



No worries bro, no apology necessary. We appreciate whatever contribution fits into your and everyone's circumstance


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 1, 2014*_


*@mukund7 passes 3,000 *
*@rsh5155 passes 750,000 *
*@Tallencor passes 750,000 *



*Congrats Twin Stoners!    *







You know what twins mean? 



Spoiler















Spoiler


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Currently doing it lol


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You know what twins mean?


Ha Ha. Ya got me.


----------



## Bow (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Have you tried taking some Vitamin D3 supplements?  1000IU's per day in the winter should help keep you healthy.  I take a bit more than that as well as a zinc/magnesium (chelated) supplement and I haven't gotten sick in years.  I used to get sick virtually every winter, sometimes twice.  Hope you feel better.



Thanks for this. I remembered you posted this the other day, and I was looking for it for a while yesterday but couldn't find it (didn't check this thread). Going to be taking a look at some supplements and such


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 2, 2014


@Markjw passes 5,000 
@Noobpwner passes 6,000 
@ChaoticG8R passes 200,000 
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,600,000 


TechPowerUp! passes 1,300,000,000     
      
   



Wow!  Amazing Stones!   



Simply AWESOME TPU!!! 

 *









I forgot to post this the other day.  I'm hopeful, just as long as it's nothing like JP3


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

One billion, three hundred million.  Incredible!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2014)

Are you feeling better @manofthem ? Hope so brother!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Are you feeling better @manofthem ? Hope so brother!



I think so   I started taking this medicine that my wife was given while she was sick; it's weaker since she's preggo but I think it's working.  And I finally got some Emergen-C.  All in all, I think i'm starting to feel better. 

I had called the doctor but there was no availability for like 2 weeks!   I hate that guy!  When I went to him after my hospital fiasco this summer, I swore I'd never go back, but I was really feeling/looking like death 


Thanks for asking!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome bro!!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for this. I remembered you posted this the other day, and I was looking for it for a while yesterday but couldn't find it (didn't check this thread). Going to be taking a look at some supplements and such


Yeah.  It's really saved my butt.  I did have a blood test done that showed my vitamin d levels were low, so it's good to get tested.  A complete metabolic panel is a good idea too since it will show things like calcium, potassium and sodium levels.

Zinc also seems to be an important element for immunity.  You can get enough through diet if you believe that the daily value figures that are published are accurate.  But it's still not easy and personally I have my doubts about that anyway.  There's a lot of agreement among certain specialists that the D3 DV is probably only good for avoiding gross deficiency symptoms and I think that's probably how most of those number are set - not for optimal health.

Here is one short article and one longer but detailed one on vitamin D.  They talk about the importance of D3 not just for immunity but for a host of other health issues from proper cardiovascular function to neurochemistry.

http://www.businessinsider.com/am-i-getting-enough-vitamin-d-2014-11

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/power-d - from 2011 but still a lot of good information.

Of course since D like vitamin A is fat soluble, it can build up over time so you never want to take megadoses.  It can be very toxic if you do that.  But up to a couple thousand IUs per day should be ok.

As long as I'm on a roll here I should also mention magnesium.  This is really difficult to get enough of even with a good diet so it's worth looking into chelated supplement.  Always buy from a reputable vendor like Solgar though since supplements aren't FDA regulated.

Hope you feel good and when all else fails - chicken soup and warm blankets. Cheers!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 3, 2014 


@nightriderjt passes 250,000   
@Recca29 passes 700,000     



Congrats to Our Dual Stoners!   *






As a result of some recent conversation


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 4, 2014)

finally 700K.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> finally 700K.


And well done to you indeed


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 4, 2014*_
*

@Tallencor passes 800,000      
@Redtoad passes 1,300,000         
@AnnCore passes 2,000,000         
@T-Bob passes 4,500,000          
@m&m's passes 5,000,000          



Congrats to Our HUGE Stoners Tonight!   *






Here's a little oldie that's a goldie


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2014)

Got a recent milestone I've been waiting for:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2014)

xvi said:


> Got a recent milestone I've been waiting for:


You are the 1%


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 5, 2014


@eidairaman1 passes 3,000   



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!    *








Awesome whale-saving-action video


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks again. I will have the rig out of service till Sunday/Monday while i get it sorted out


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thanks again. I will have the rig out of service till Sunday/Monday while i get it sorted out


Good luck! And Godspeed on the "sorting it out!"

Oh, and Congratulations!! Hope to see many more Stones from you!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Good luck! And Godspeed on the "sorting it out!"
> 
> Oh, and Congratulations!! Hope to see many more Stones from you!!



W7+ dont need 1st party svcs messed with let alone paging.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

People are still using Win7?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> People are still using Win7?



Reason I do is because W8 to me is not impressive, it to me is a turd and a polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Reason I do is because W8 to me is not impressive, it to me is a turd and a polished turd is still a turd.


Too each their own.

BTW, my Turd is so polished, it turned into a diamond!!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 6, 2014)

Arjai said:


> People are still using Win7?


People are still using the Windows® operating system?! 

_*Windows is registered trademark of Microsoft Corporation in the United States and/or other countries.*_


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> People are still using Win7?


Yes....almost exclusively.  Some of the dedicated crunchers have Linux on them, but the rest are Win7 x64 or Server 2008 R2.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 6, 2014


@Pandacoder passes 150,000   



Great Work by our Solo Stoner!   *








My day almost ended like this:







So here's to close calls!


Spoiler


















.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2014)

Why @manofthem ? What happened bro?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

The Minions continue to perform!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Why @manofthem ? What happened bro?



The wife is preggo, and last night she was up all night in pain.  She called the doctor at like 5am and we ended up going to the hospital at 6:30am.  We spent the morning and early afternoon there getting her checked out, but it was too early for her to deliver; her c-section is scheduled in another few weeks.  So while it wasn't a waste, nothing really happened, other than being told that she's going to have to tough it out for a while.

But this morning at 5:30 we thought we were going to be having the baby today.  But it's all good, keeping the bun in the oven for a little big longer 

Hence the pic of the newborn hand.  Soon enough it'll be true and we'll welcome our 2nd daughter


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 7, 2014


@ChaoticG8R passes 250,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 300,000   
@ArcticFir3 passes 2,000,000          *

*


Congrats to Our Wonderful Stoners!   *







Oh yeah, good times!  Stoners are Hall-o-famers!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 8, 2014)

@manofthem , This may be premature, but let me be the first to congratulate on the arrival of your Daughter. No gift like being the father of a little princess(or two). Here's to Fathers and their Daughters!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @manofthem , This may be premature, but let me be the first to congratulate on the arrival of your Daughter. No gift like being the father of a little princess(or two). Here's to Fathers and their Daughters!



Thank you good sir, definitely looking forward to it. As for now, it's scheduled for the 22nd, but there's a good chance it'll be sooner. Wife goes tomorrow to her doctor, so we should know more then. I'll be a daddy of 2 little princesses, Little Mermaid and Frozen, so you know I'm going to need some bro time here on TPU  lol


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 8, 2014
*

*@newtekie1 passes 250,000   
@Tallencor passes 850,000      

@mstenholm passes 80,000,000
         
      
   
       
   




HUGE STONE means serious business!!!   *







Very large stones are impressive!


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2014)

*Great job Stoners!!!*

Awesome *80 Million* there *@mstenholm*


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2014)

That is huge, I say huge @mstenholm.  Very nice.






The same can be said of huge stones - well, sort of.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome job guys--Michael in particular!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got the rig back in order plus i got my sc back from CL. They gave me a BNIB unit. As soon as I plugged it in And powered up it was detected properly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @mstenholm passes _80,000,000_


Big WCG stone today, big F@H stone yesterday! Folding Pie and Milestones!!


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Big WCG stone today, big F@H stone yesterday! Folding Pie and Milestones!!


I ran out of thanks  Yes it has been a year ago I got my last WCG stone.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 9, 2014


@................



What?  No Stoners?! *













*NO!!!!!!






*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> What? No Stoners?!


After 80 Megabytes of stones ( ) people need a day off to breathe 


manofthem said:


>



... grats to @mstenholm ...

Also a great _*Viva la Vida*_ to @manofthem .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cant have rig on while at work. Sorry.


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2014)

*Milestones Today 

@vaidas40 passes 650,000 
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,700,000 
@BazookaJoe passes 3,000,000 
@ChaoticG8R passes 300,000 

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! 

@manofthem* 's family addition is getting closer 
*
*


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *@manofthem* 's family addition is getting closer


Very exciting. Best wishes to Matt and his Family on their holiday season gift. Do we know if it's another girl?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Getting there, but the wife is just going to have to suck it up a little longer... just not quite ready. 



Tallencor said:


> Very exciting. Best wishes to Matt and his Family on their holiday season gift. Do we know if it's another girl?



It sure is another girl, seems I just don't have the men-spermies


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It sure is another girl, seems I just don't have the men-spermies



Na, its because your just a sissy la-la. 

Ah just kidding brother! A huge early congrats to ya my friend!!! 

And of course you know, you must post pics..................Or it didn't happen.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 11, 2014


@moonboystrikesback passes 200,000   



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner!   *






And for @stinger608 because I'm not really a man...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Dec 11, 2014
> 
> 
> @moonboystrikesback passes 200,000
> ...


You are a man. Just because you have a daughter+ as children, makes you no less of a man. In fact, I think, it makes you more of a man! It takes a real man to handle that many females!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 12, 2014)

Gender selection probably depends more on the woman than the man anyway - http://www.webmd.com/baby/features/deciding-babys-sex


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> You are a man. Just because you have a daughter+ as children, makes you no less of a man. In fact, I think, it makes you more of a man! It takes a real man to handle that many females!!


@manofthem  Have you thought about changing your handle to Theonlymanofthem? Arjai is right. These are for you.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 12, 2014


@nightriderjt passes 300,000   
@Tallencor passes 900,000       




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight, Rockin' Away!   
*





Very nice work


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 13, 2014


@Pandacoder passes 200,000   
@dank1983man420 passes 4,500,000         
@stinger608 passes 17,000,000           



Awesomely Huge Stoner Action Tonight!!!    *







Funny moments from a cute movie called Zoolander 



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Dec 13, 2014
> 
> 
> @Pandacoder passes 200,000
> ...



Oh wow, very cool, I didn't even realize I was that close to the 17 mil mark!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 14, 2014



@Dersid passed 1,100,000         




It's All Good when youre Stoned!   *






For the sake of Windows installations with "an exciting new look"


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 15, 2014


@Tallencor passed 950,000      
@TRWOV passed 18,000,000            



Amazing Stones Yet Again!   *








Look in awe at @TRWOV's huge stone


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 16, 2014


@NOBODY    



But Great work team, let's keep it up!   *







Some days huge stones, some days no stones; highs and lows


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 17, 2014

*
*@GoBuuku passes 55,000,000 *
*             
        
    
         



Amazing Huge Stone Tonight!!!   



*



So bloody awesome, it blows us away!


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

*Great job GoBuuku!!! 
*
@manofthem there are a bunch of big Stones coming soon!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> @manofthem there are a bunch of big Stones coming soon!












Emm, it seems everything I post is related to gifs of some sort


----------



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Eh.  Not bad.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 18, 2014


@ ChaoticG8R passes 350,000   




Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!   
*






I think we all feel the same way about Stoners...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 20, 2014)

OK Dude!! Please, enough with the Dumb and Dumber Gif's!!

Try some of these on...http://gif-central.blogspot.com/p/sexy-gifs.html


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 19, 2014*_


*@Tallencor passes 1,000,000           *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 1,800,000           *



*@[Ion] passes 95,000,000

                       
               
        
                 




Hold Crap Batman, amazing Stones!!!   *









I think the Dynamic Duo say it best...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> OK Dude!! Please, enough with the Dumb and Dumber Gif's!!
> 
> Try some of these on...http://gif-central.blogspot.com/p/sexy-gifs.html




And thanks buddy, opening that right in front of my 9 month preggo wife was just a wonderful idea....


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, but that also sucks because after 100m I think you only get a stone every 10M.  That won't be a big deal for @[Ion] but even at a rate of say 40k per day, it takes a while to hit that.  And I want to hit that.  Oh I want to hit that sooo bad.





*ahem* - this IS of course what I meant.


----------



## Norton (Dec 20, 2014)

*Great job Stoners! 

and
Congrats to @Tallencor ... welcome to the Millionaire's Club!*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Woot! 
Five million in about 50 days....not a bad rate.  Let's see if I can hit 100M by February 1st 

That'll be the _really_ exciting one 



twilyth said:


> Yeah, but that also sucks because after 100m I think you only get a stone every 10M.  That won't be a big deal for @[Ion] but even at a rate of say 40k per day, it takes a while to hit that.  And I want to hit that.  Oh I want to hit that sooo bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even at 130k/day that's still ~77 days per Stone....not a laughing matter.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 20, 2014)

way to over shadow my 1,000,000 Ion. Buggery! lol.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> way to over shadow my 1,000,00 Ion. Buggery! lol.



Yeah, sorry about that buddy!  I should have made a bigger deal about that, but I fumbled it.  (I blame the vodka )

But congrats good sir, job very well done!


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, sorry about that buddy!  I should have made a bigger deal about that, but I fumbled it.  (I blame the vodka )
> 
> But congrats good sir, job very well done!


Just kidding around. I'm just as much in awe at Kai's numbers as the rest of us. The word of the day is envy.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> way to over shadow my 1,000,00 Ion. Buggery! lol.





Tallencor said:


> Just kidding around. I'm just as much in awe at Kai's numbers as the rest of us. The word of the day is envy.


You've done a great job and we really appreciate it 
And the first milion really is the most exciting....I now tend to lose track of how many there are now 

Keep up the dedication and the numbers will follow


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 20, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> You've done a great job and we really appreciate it
> And the first milion really is the most exciting....I now tend to lose track of how many there are now
> 
> Keep up the dedication and the numbers will follow


Thanks for the sentiments brother. Be careful though at this pace I should catch you in 3.4 billion years.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Thanks for the sentiments brother. Be careful though at this pace I should catch you in 3.4 billion years.


I'm quaking in my boots


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*@Mindweaver passes 50,000,000           
@Eroticus passes 150,000   

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! 

and to Mindweaver for joining the 50 Millionaire's Club! --*


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 21, 2014)

Woot!  Amazing job Mindweaver! 
That Duron is clearly unbeatable


----------



## twilyth (Dec 21, 2014)

@Mindweaver




Actually, nobody said that.  This is a much bigger deal.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2014)

Truly awesome work @Mindweaver, that Duron sure is proving its worth .  And thank @Norton for posting tonight


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! It's an honor!  Sadly, I was puking all night and it's been coming out the other end today. I can barely hold my head up while typing this.. lol Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Stomach bugs suck! hehe and congratz to the other stoners!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2014)

Get better man!!!!!!!! Your right @Mindweaver , stomach flues suck beg time bro!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 21, 2014 


@..........



Emm, nothing... But we are still proud!     *






Not stones tonight, but this makes me smile  









Tomorrow is a big day for me so I may be a little absent, and if I don't post tomorrow, I'll be back the next day


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks guys! It's an honor!  Sadly, I was puking all night and it's been coming out the other end today. I can barely hold my head up while typing this.. lol Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Stomach bugs suck! hehe and congratz to the other stoners!


Reminds me of this (just watched it this weekend):


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 22, 2014*_
*

@Pandacoder passes 250,000   
@Recca29 passes 750,000      
@mx500torid passes 5,000,000          





Big day for the team!    *







In honor of @Mindweaver and my wife, I offer these gifs (could have gone worse on these )


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 23, 2014*_
*

@Lightbulbie passes 4,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 400,000   

@Norton passes 60,000,000
             
        
    
         



Welcome @Norton to the massive 60 Millionaire's Club, very exclusive!   




Congrats on this fine evening!   *







This makes me smile


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

Sweet!!! 

Congrats to all of our other Stoners too!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Congrats to all of our other Stoners too!



Indeed sir, you really hit an amazing stone tonight. Keep up the amazing work Cap'n!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2014)

Congrats @Norton.  Where do we cash in our points?






I guess in our case, we get karma for points and not the other way around.  See what I did there?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2014)

Way to go Captain


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2014)

The points are their own reward, of course. Grats, Captain!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*Milestones Today*
*nightriderjt passes 350,000 

Congrats to our lone Stoner! 

*Helpful tip- Be careful who you tell that you got stoned on Christmas Eve..... you may get a strange reaction!  *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 25, 2014


@ChaoticG8R passes 450,000 
*
*@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 20,000,000             *
*




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     



And welcome @Vinska to the 20 Millionaire's Club!
  *











Stones, they make us all smile


----------



## twilyth (Dec 26, 2014)

Dude, did you ever wonder if maybe every stone is really it's own galaxy?

You're bogarting the bong dude.






Congrats @Vinska


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 26, 2014


@Tallencor passes 1,100,000          
@thebluebumblebee passes 1,900,000          

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 6,000,000   
 




Congrats to our Awesome Stoners!   *








My wife loves this song from the movie Begin Again, and while I haven't seen the film yet, the song is pretty great imo.  Plus, Keira Knightley is in it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 27, 2014


@Toothless passes 6,000   




The Solo Stoner gets our Congrats tonight!   *








Homer says it best


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been cranking through when I can!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2014)

Toothless said:


> I've been cranking through when I can!



What you can, when you can, that's what we always say. You're doing a great job so keep up the fine work!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 28, 2014


@Toothless passes 8,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 500,000     
@Redtoad passes 1,400,000         
@kenkickr passes 3,000,000         




Great Work by Our Stoners!   *








Watching the Office so an Office gif is in order







Or 2


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2014)

_*Milestones Today - Dec 29, 2014*_
*

@Toothless passes 9,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 350,000   





Very nicely done Cruncher Stoners!   *









@ST.o.CH is doing a great job creating the tribute to @Kreij


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll make sure any more points coming from me will be baked fresh.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - Dec 29, 2014*_
> *
> 
> @Toothless passes 9,000
> ...


Thanks buddy and thank you all for having me here.


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

Toothless said:


> I'll make sure any more points coming from me will be baked fresh.



Looks like today's Milestone post will be up to you and @Arjai to fill....

c'mon guys *YOU CAN DO IT!!!*


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Looks like today's Milestone post will be up to you and @Arjai to fill....
> 
> c'mon guys *YOU CAN DO IT!!!*


FFFFFF HANG ON LEMME GET THE CLIENT GOING.

Okay, I have half my i7 running on WCG alone so let's see if I can get some points going.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 31, 2014)

Toothless said:


> FFFFFF HANG ON LEMME GET THE CLIENT GOING.
> 
> Okay, I have half my i7 running on WCG alone so let's see if I can get some points going.


So to borrow the Verizon slogan - you're only half-fast?  Say that 3 times fast.  (j/k)


----------



## Bow (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2014)

*Milestones Today - Dec 30, 2014


@.... 

 







Let Tomorrow Bring Gladder Tidings!   










*
Throw back to the days of better music, where mainstream didn't have to suck












Why not add in another?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2014)

I forgot to let my desktop keep getting jobs and I fell asleep.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2014)

Toothless said:


> I forgot to let my desktop keep getting jobs and I fell asleep.



I'll second that...


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2014)

Toothless said:


> I forgot to let my desktop keep getting jobs and I fell asleep.



Baked Aluminum fumes got you? 

Tomorrow?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'll second that...


I'll run a bunch overnight.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Dec 30, 2014
> 
> 
> @....
> ...



Good music to encourage stoners to reach milestones,
Well done buddy, thanks.

See you guys next year, keep it up.

I´m going out to work until one am   .


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looks like today's Milestone post will be up to you and @Arjai to fill....
> 
> c'mon guys *YOU CAN DO IT!!!*


Sorry to let you down but, the Amazon server that is still in my name is notoriously slow going... However, it still crunches!! LOL


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Dec 30, 2014*



Natalie......


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Dec 31, 2014 


@Toothless passes 10,000    
@Arjai passes 600,000       




Very nice work Stoners   






*

*

*
These stoners are a fantastic way to finish off 2014









Crunch on for another year!!!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 1, 2015)

I still have a few workers to turn in for the night. Here's to 2015 being a year of more WCG records!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

*Congrats to our 12/31 stoners!!!  

***EDIT***
For reference:
12/31/2013
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-319#post-3041858

12/31/2012
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/milestones.94182/page-269#post-2812963
*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 1, 2015


@Pandacoder passes 300,000    




Solo Stoner rocks it tonight!   *








Team, we are definitely....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - Jan 2, 2014*_
*

@eidairaman1 passes 4,000    
@MxPhenom 216 passes 10,000    


We are rocking it well!   *









And Tosh says..


----------



## Arjai (Jan 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Dec 31, 2014
> 
> 
> @Toothless passes 10,000
> ...


Wow! I wasn't expecting a New Year's Eve stone. Nor, was I expecting this New Year's, nasty, Cold! 

Well, can't have it all!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Wow! I wasn't expecting a New Year's Eve stone. Nor, was I expecting this New Year's, nasty, Cold!
> 
> Well, can't have it all!!



Then get well soon brother!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2015)

@Arjai - If you think you have the flu, you should see a doctor and get an antiviral.  A new one has just been FDA approved - Rapivab.  But the older Tamiflu and Relenza should also be effective.

The flu virus this year is an H3N2 strain that wasn't covered in this year's flu vaccine so flu season this year will be nasty and that particular bug seems to be worse than most.

Things that will help are zinc and vitamin d3.  They probably won't help much with the flu once you have it but should help prevent any secondary infections.  Just be careful about the dosage since both can be toxic in large amounts.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 3, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 7,000    
@nightriderjt passes 400,000    
@ChaoticG8R passes 550,000     




Triple the Stoners Tonight!    *









My brother just introduced me to this song and this band, and it's fantastic!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 4, 2014*


*@Noobpwner passes 8,000   *
*@Tallencor passes 1,200,000         *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 2,000,000         *

*@ChristTheGreat passes 17,000,000 *
*           *
*       *
*   *
*       *




*Lots of stoners make us all smile     *









Another pretty awesome song, this one from the Great Gatsby soundtrack


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, that's the end of the 100,000 point stones. 500,000 gonna take a long time.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 5, 2015)

It's kind of a gyp isn't it?  I'm about a week away from 130M and it'll be at least 8 months before I can hit the next level.  I know I shouldn't whine about it since it's a little like complaining about not being able to find your favorite brand of caviar, but it still sucks.

Congrats to everyone though especially @ChristTheGreat.  If you're not running a bunch of machines, 1M can feel like 10M considering how long it can take.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

twilyth said:


> It's kind of a gyp isn't it?  I'm about a week away from 130M and it'll be at least 8 months before I can hit the next level. Congrats to everyone though especially @ChristTheGreat.  If you're not running a bunch of machines, 1M can feel like 10M considering how long it can take.


This is why I'm a little more focused on PPD. Small stones start off small, but often and transition in to infrequent, but huge. The longer wait between stones feels like nothing's happening.
I still like milestones, don't get me wrong. It gives everyone a chance in the spotlight whereas the PPD charts are more of a measure of badly people have been bitten by the crunching bug. Everyone deserves recognition since everyone is here helping us do work.



> I know I shouldn't whine about it since it's a little like complaining about not being able to find your favorite brand of caviar, but it still sucks.


Numi Earl Grey, raw sugar, wooden stir stick. The flavors of those three things combined make my ideal cup. Not that other teas aren't good, of course, but I agree. Just have to pick what statistic you watch, I suppose.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Jan 4, 2014*
> 
> 
> *@Noobpwner passes 8,000   *
> ...





twilyth said:


> It's kind of a gyp isn't it?  I'm about a week away from 130M and it'll be at least 8 months before I can hit the next level.  I know I shouldn't whine about it since it's a little like complaining about not being able to find your favorite brand of caviar, but it still sucks.
> 
> Congrats to everyone though especially @ChristTheGreat.  If you're not running a bunch of machines, 1M can feel like 10M considering how long it can take.



thanks 

and congratz to all the others!!

17m I would like to have this... in cash mouhahaha. Point fort dollar!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 5, 2014


@Noobpwner passes 9,000 
@moonboystrikesback passes 250,000   
@FordGT90Concept passes 6,500,000           



Congrats to our Awesome Stoners Tonight!   








*


AVA is back at it again!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 6, 2014


@vaidas40 passes 700,000      


@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 25,000,000
            
       
    
       





Super Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  









*
The Shot's huge stone is big enough to carve into a face... or faces


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2015)

Great job Stoners!!! 

*Awesome 25 million Stone ThE_MaD_ShOt  Congrats Bud!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Jan 7, 2015)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt congrats dude.  When I looked at that photo, I wondered if it might be part of the Angkor-Wat complex in Cambodia and it turned out that it was.  Interesting thing about Angkor-Wat is that according to some sources, it includes in the structure indication of the precession of the earth's axis, which is kind of interesting if it's true since a full precessional cycle takes about 26000 years.  I couldn't find any authoritative sites saying this so I assume it's still mostly speculation but it would be pretty cool if it's true.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow thanks all. I knew I had a stone coming soon but didn't think I would hit it until this weekend.  Next goal 50 mil


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 7, 2014


@ Not A Single Stone



Great Work Anyway by All Our Crunchers!   




*




Here's some pretty, relaxing piano goodness


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome job guys; a great start to the new year!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I know i might not make any stones but ill keep on crunching when I Can.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 8, 2014


@Pandacoder passes 350,000    
@ChaoticG8R passes 600,000     



Congrats to our stoners and their Terrific Work!   
*









Because we are watching Charlotte's Web, the oldie but goldie


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

My minion continues to do well


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Triple the Stoners Tonight!


Let us synchronize and will be more Stoners. 


manofthem said:


> Lots of stoners make us all smile


Idem, Idem.


twilyth said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt congrats dude.  When I looked at that photo, I wondered if it might be part of the Angkor-Wat complex in Cambodia and it turned out that it was.  Interesting thing about Angkor-Wat is that according to some sources, it includes in the structure indication of the precession of the earth's axis, which is kind of interesting if it's true since a full precessional cycle takes about 26000 years.  I couldn't find any authoritative sites saying this so I assume it's still mostly speculation but it would be pretty cool if it's true.


Indeed, it would be awesome.


manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Jan 8, 2014
> 
> 
> @Pandacoder passes 350,000
> ...



I sense that my turtle will be overtaken in the near future. 
I put a turbo on it but forgot the wheels and so, if it was 0,1 km/h before now gets 0,001 km/h because she trembles and has lost the grip.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 9, 2014


@Bow (BowHunt3r) passed 5,500,000           




Solo Stoner Rocks the Stone Well!   *






@Bow to your sensei!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats @Bow for the 5.5 mil stone bro!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 10, 2015


@kebabi passes 350,000   


@brandonwh64 passes 9,000,000           



Amazing work by our Stoners Tonight!    *









I'm running out of ideas


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 11, 2015


@nightriderjt passes 450,000   

@xvi passes 6,000,000           *

*

@twilyth passes 130,000,000 



     
*








I can't even comprehend that massive stone!  







I think it is fairly accurate of our @twilyth


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2015)

Great job Stoners!!! 

Awesome 130 Million Stone there @twilyth !


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, amazing job Twilyth!  Incredible work! 
One day, I shall join you there


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 12, 2015


@Tallencor passes 1,300,000          




Solo stone is a huge stone!   *









A little golden oldie, kind of...


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Let's hope that we get another GPU project so that 10M points is something we can do w/o breaking a sweat.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

Different type of milestone than normal: 200 years of runtime


----------



## Bow (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats @Bow for the 5,5 MS ( Mega stones).

Edit : Huge congrats @twilyth for the 130 MS 
.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Different type of milestone than normal: 200 years of runtime



Old man


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Old man


Five and a half years is certainly a while


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Five and a half years is certainly a while


Ok, so I guess it´s 5 1/2 years times number of threads equals 200 years ( ????).

BTW that is cool and .


----------



## twilyth (Jan 13, 2015)

I should hit 2M wu's today.  BTW, if you like to do screenprints but they're too much of a hassle to do them with the screen clipper, try greenshot.  It's free and you can invoke it with a right click in your system tray. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will be about 2 more months before I hit my next run time target.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I should hit 2M wu's today.  BTW, if you like to do screenprints but they're too much of a hassle to do them with the screen clipper, try greenshot.  It's free and you can invoke it with a right click in your system tray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, two million results....so close! 
Next target is 300 years I presume?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, thanks.  Even with 90 threads, it still takes close to a week to get one year.  You and GoBuuku will probably blow by me in less than a year.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Yes, thanks.  Even with 90 threads, it still takes close to a week to get one year.  You and GoBuuku will probably blow by me in less than a year.


Yeah I wouldn't doubt it....I'm averaging about 230-240 days/day ATM.  Albeit only about nine months a year, but still.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 13, 2015


@.......
@.......



Congats to Our Phantom Stoners Tonight!  *







Let's bring 'em back tomorrow, eh


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 14, 2015)

Something passed next to me and I didn't see, then goes a re-edit:

An huge congrats  to the Mega Stoners
@brandonwh64 with nine
@xvi  with six
@Tallencor  with one point three
Take a or double 
and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Norton (Jan 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@PolRoger  passed 15,000,000  
GoBuuku passed 60,000,000    
@ChaoticG8R  passed 650,000 *

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *

*and*

*Welcome GoBuuku to the 60 Millionaire's Club!*


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats Stoners, very awesome work!  

And thanks @Norton for posting tonight


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 15, 2015


@agent00skid passes 2,500,000          




Congrats to the team's Solo Stoner!   *








Tribute to Cap'n Crunch


----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 16, 2015


@Zachary-85 passes 7,500,000          




Congrats to the team's Solo Stoner!   






*

Terrific 311 song, "Stealing Happy Hours"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2015)

How do we know if we hit a milestone other than being tagged in here. I just hit 20k.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How do we know if we hit a milestone other than being tagged in here. I just hit 20k.



I am sure that @manofthem will post that tonight. However to check you can hit the link in my signature for the FreeDC and it will show your milestone:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

And sure as the world, it shows your 20,000 milestone.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 17, 2015


@MxPhenom 216 passes 20,000   
@Black.Raven passes 400,000   
@Pandacoder passes 400,000   



Congrats to Our Stoners, especially Twins!    
*









You know what Twins mean? 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 18, 2015


@....




Silent stoners? Nope, nothing to see here  *







Silence anyone?


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

Get Smart is actually a pretty good show.

...I just realized he's the voice of Inspector Gadget too.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 19, 2015 


@......................



Again everyone is quiet, but it's all good!  
*










Ace Enders is just brilliant


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 20, 2015 


@NCSU_Sealy passed 20,000   
@nightriderjt passed 500,000      



Our drought ends with Dos Stones!   *










Spent some time messing with this tonight


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 21, 2015 


@MxPhenom 216 passed 25,000   
@ChaoticG8R passed 700,000   
@Redtoad passed 1,500,000         



Good number of stoners tonight!   *







After a long day and evening, I was relaxing with some Godzilla tonight so...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2015)

yeahhh buddayyyyy!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 22, 2015 


@ ??? 


Nothing to see here  


*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Jan 22, 2015
> 
> 
> @ ???
> ...



This one is better.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 23, 2015 



@Recca29 passed 800,000      




A mighty Stoner has returned to us!   *









I don't think I posted this before, but out of my love for Jaws, I shall post 









The time may be coming for my avatar to switch back to the original Jaws pretty soon.


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Jan 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to be back.


----------



## Bow (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - Jan 24, 2015 


@hat passed 7,000,000           
@theonedub passed 9,000,000           




Congrats to our stoners last night!   *










I thought I posted this last night, but apparently I didn't. No idea what happened... fell asleep, everything is getting the better of me


----------



## twilyth (Jan 25, 2015)

My god, where did they dig up those cans?  I guess that's the trend though, lol


----------



## theonedub (Jan 25, 2015)

Didn't even realize I was about to hit another milestone  10,000,000 is my goal, after that I will be looking for a single CPU 8core/16thread Intel setup.


----------



## Bow (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 25, 2015 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 30,000   
@Pandacoder passes 450,000    





Congrats to our Double Stoners!   *








Our Sentiments?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 26, 2015 


TPU_remembers_Kreij passed 6,500,000
         
      
   
      


@[Ion] passed 100,000,000




     




Crazy Huge Ginormous Stone!   *








This is a glorious day for stones,


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2015)

My post was a little later, but surely we want to give some major respect to Kai for his awesome work! 
    

Also, Kreij is rocking nicely as well, a great tribute by our teamwork to our fallen buddy!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2015)

Awww yeah, five and a half years in the making and damn it feels so good


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Awww yeah, five and a half years in the making and damn it feels so good



Congrats Bud!


----------



## xvi (Jan 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Awww yeah, five and a half years in the making and damn it feels so good


Epic stone, man!
"Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta" ~Ion probably


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2015)

xvi said:


> Epic stone, man!
> "Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta" ~Ion probably




I LOL'd pretty good there


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 27, 2015


@mx500torid passes 5,500,000          
@james888 passes 12,000,000           





Major Millionaires Rollin!   
*








High rollers are Rollin'


----------



## Nordic (Jan 28, 2015)

My goal is 30,000,000.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Epic stone, man!
> "Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta" ~Ion probably





manofthem said:


> I LOL'd pretty good there



Me too .


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 28, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passed 100   
@nightriderjt passed 550,000     




New blood to the WCG team. Welcome @Knoxx29!   
*






Here a good song by a good old band that broke up and whose singer has unfortunately passed, Scary Kids Scaring Kids

Headsup: Song is pretty loud


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2015)

Great start @Knoxx29


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2015)

100 points...before you know it, you'll be at 100 million


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry about my ignorance but what is this about


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry about my ignorance but what is this about


So we get rewarded for our contribution with points...a rather useless quantity, really, but an exciting one.  There are milestones at certain point values, ie 100, 200, 500, 1000, 5000, 10000, and so on.  Matt (manofthem) highlights new milestones that team-members have managed


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2015)

I love this Forum every day more and more


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I love this Forum every day more and more




Yep, there just isn't a better community on the internet bro!!! 

There is just amazing people on here and our Team TPU WCG members are among the very best in the world............. In my personal opinion.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 29, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, there just isn't a better community on the internet bro!!!
> 
> There is just amazing people on here and our Team TPU WCG members are among the very best in the world............. In my personal opinion.



I have never been in a Forum for more than one month but I am here almost 1 year.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 29, 2015)

I think that is how many of us started.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 29, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 1,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 750,000      
@Doc41 passes 2,500,000         




Congrats to our stoners this evening!   *









Back pain (plus percocets) FTW tonight!   I know I'm not the only out there....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 30, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 3,000   
@Tallencor passes 1,400,000        




Great work stoners!   *







Welcome back @Tallencor


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Jan 31, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 6,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 40,000   
@dank1983man420 passes 5,000,000           *

*


Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








Some musical awesomeness here


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

One more of my silly questions 

Depending on what the points are calculated


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> One more of my silly questions
> 
> Depending on what the points are calculated


Work done on WCG.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Work done on WCG.


is something to do with the Total Credit, and the credit of each Machine are calcolated individually?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> is something to do with the Total Credit, and the credit of each Machine are calcolated individually?


So, each work unit that your computer works on and submits earns credit for that single result:




Now, as you can see, none of those are very many points, but over time it does add up, for instance:




You can see, for instance, that Ostpreußen (shown here as Ostpreu since WCG doesn't know how to deal with non-English characters) has, over its lifetime, accumulated 14 years of runtime and nearly 27 million WCG credits.  I hope you recognize most of those names 
Then, all of the points across all of your devices are summed up into your personal total:




Here you see that over the five and a half years, I have seven hundred million points, a million and a half work units done, and 213 years of runtime 

And then all of the points from every single team member on a team is summed up into the team total:





Does all this make sense?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2015)

Have you tried using extended ascii codes for some characters.  For example alt-225 (ß) produces a character that looks like the one you want.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation, now I got the point how is work 

The only thing that I don't get is:
One Machine says Credit: 7,800 
And the Second Machine says Credit 10,000
But i always pass the milestone from the Machine with lower score.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, now I got the point how is work
> 
> The only thing that I don't get is:
> One Machine says Credit: 7,800
> ...


Is this what you see in BOINC Manager?
If so, what happens is, BOINC Manager doesn't communicate with the WCG site on a terribly regular basis....so the results shown there can be considerably out-of-date.  With as many systems as I have, I've seen one computer be fifty thousand points behind my actual score.  If you click on "Update" in BOINC then it will fetch the latest values.
Also, Free-DC lags being WCG a tad...so again things may not come right away 



twilyth said:


> Have you tried using extended ascii codes for some characters.  For example alt-225 (ß) produces a character that looks like the one you want.


I have not...that's a good idea though.  It's not terribly pressing...when I go to the WCG site I know that Ostpreu is really Ostpreußen and that W is really Württemberg....not a crisis


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Been busy gonna run it starting now since im afk


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> If you click on "Update" in BOINC then it will fetch the latest values.


As you suggested me i did update on both Machines and now the Credits are the same, the values were wrong, so far it's working great.
Thanks for the help.



[Ion] said:


> Free-DC lags being WCG a tad


On Free-DC Page it says Score: 8,207 and that's wrong becasue my actual Score is: 8,930


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 1, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 9,000   




Congrats to our Solo Stoner!   *








As a pure New England fan, I can say, "Go Pats!!!" 








And I just saw this today and thought it was funny


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2015)

Somebody needs to explain to me what could have possibly possessed anyone to make the play SD did at the 1 yard line.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2015)

@twilyth







Who knows what they were thinking?  Maybe the same thing that they thought right before half time...  I would have gone for the field goal but they made the TD.  Good call then at least.  

Eh, no worries for me, as I'm glad it happened


----------



## twilyth (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, the only problem is I had money on SEattle and now I need to strangle someone.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And I just saw this today and thought it was funny



LOL, OK, probably the funniest thing I have seen on Jimmy Kimmel. Normally he does not get me laughing.


----------



## Norton (Feb 2, 2015)

Arjai said:


> LOL, OK, probably the funniest thing I have seen on Jimmy Kimmel. Normally he does not get me laughing.



His *Shark Tank* presentation was pretty good!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2015)

No words, absolutely ridiculous.

Horse Clothing: 1940 | Shorpy Historic Picture Archive​


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 2, 2015 


@krusha03 passes 2,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 10,000   
@Toothless passes 25,000   




Lots of stoners again!   *







A little golden Glass


----------



## Toothless (Feb 3, 2015)

We little guys are catching up.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> We little guys are catching up.



Indeed so, keep up the awesome work. Plus you're on a good track to get your Cruncher Badge at the 100k mark


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

I could have Higher Score if I wouldn't have two Pending Validation pages (30 works still waiting to be validate )


----------



## nightriderjt (Feb 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I could have Higher Score if I wouldn't have two Pending Validation pages (30 works still waiting to be validate )


Do not worry m they will be . Don't look the numbers...just crunch!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Feb 2, 2015
> 
> 
> @krusha03 passes 2,000
> ...




 Contraz to the stoner


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 3, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 20,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 400,000   



Congrats to our stoners!   *








Too many of us have to visit the ER these days


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 4, 2015 


@krusha03 passes 3,000   
@Toothless passes 30,000   
@Pandacoder passes 500,000   
@nightriderjt passes 600,000      
@rsh5155 passes 800,000      




Lots of stoners tonight!   *








90s throwback with some Sublime


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

At least we have some Milestones today...Number's and Pie seem to be on Holiday?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2015)

Arjai said:


> At least we have some Milestones today...Number's and Pie seem to be on Holiday?



That surprising too, usually I'm the last one. 

I'm actually about to go to bed. I'm lying in bed while browsing on my phone, and my eyes are closing on me as I drop my phone repeatedly lol.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That surprising too, usually I'm the last one.
> 
> I'm actually about to go to bed. I'm lying in bed while browsing on my phone, and my eyes are closing on me as I drop my phone repeatedly lol.


I'm going to bed, now, also. Another 5AM wakeup, followed by another then, a day off!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 5, 2015 


@Knoxx29 passes 30,000   
@night.fox passes 500,000     





Great work by our Stoners!   
*









Coca-Cola is the absolute best!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2015)

No more caffeine for today, I have drank 1 litter Redbull.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem its long time crunching to get to that points. lol.

Next stop, 1,000,000 ?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> No more caffeine for today, I have drank 1 litter Redbull.



NO  heartAttack please!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am not really going for milestones or big numbers.  I just have my main rig run at 60% while not doing anything computationally intensive like surfing the web, watching movies and working in office. I noticed my system uses 120-140W while idle (overclocked and no power saving options on) so  I am trying to find also an optimal points/watt all while having my cooling system at lowest RPMs for low noise. Currently at 60% i am using 190-200W and at 52C core / 57C socket but to be honest no idea how much PPD i am doing. Is there any way to measure this besides looking at the statistics at the end of the day? Because at 70% i notice I am doing 4 tasks instead of 3 but this would result in less CPU time per task. Also is it possible for example to have only 1 task running at a time using all the cpu?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Feb 3, 2015
> 
> 
> @Knoxx29 passes 20,000
> ...


I´m kinda busy lately and not going so often to the web.

Congrats to the little crunchers.



manofthem said:


> That surprising too, usually I'm the last one.
> 
> I'm actually about to go to bed. I'm lying in bed while browsing on my phone, and my eyes are closing on me as I drop my phone repeatedly lol.


I only can drop my phone once, because when I get it from the floor is already morning.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I am not really going for milestones or big numbers.  I just have my main rig run at 60% while not doing anything computationally intensive like surfing the web, watching movies and working in office. I noticed my system uses 120-140W while idle (overclocked and no power saving options on) so  I am trying to find also an optimal points/watt all while having my cooling system at lowest RPMs for low noise. Currently at 60% i am using 190-200W and at 52C core / 57C socket but to be honest no idea how much PPD i am doing. Is there any way to measure this besides looking at the statistics at the end of the day? Because at 70% i notice I am doing 4 tasks instead of 3 but this would result in less CPU time per task. Also is it possible for example to have only 1 task running at a time using all the cpu?


You can go to 'my contribution' on the WCG web site and look at 'result status'.  The problem there is that you would have to manually add up your points for a specific time period.

There used to be a program that would do this for you but I can't remember the name and I'm not sure if it is still maintained.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 6, 2015 *
*

@Caring1 passes 500   
@krusha03 passes 4,000   
@Dorothydot passes 550,000     




Congrats to our new Stoner!   *







Welcome @Caring1


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 8, 2015 


@Caring1 passes 2,000   
@krusha03 passes 6,000   
@Broom2455 passes 700,000     
@vaidas40 passes 750,000     


@Jstn7477 passes 60,000,000
                         
                
        
                 





Massive stones tonight!   *










As Free-DC catches up tonight, we celebrate our stoners in style!


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2015)

*Great job Stoners!!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 9, 2015 


@l3nderb passes 500   
@Caring1 passes 4,000   
@krusha03 passes 8,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 40,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 50,000   

@VulkanBros passes 15,000,000 
                       
               
       
               

@TRWOV passes 19,000,000 
                       
               
       
               


Huge list of amazing stoners tonight!   *







That is a very handsome list of some awesome stoners. Big and small, young and old,... Awesome! 

Plus, talk about smilies


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*@krusha03 passes 9,000 
@GoBuuku passes 65,000,000 
@Toothless passes 40,000 
@Caring1 passes 5,000 
@l3nderb passes 1,000 

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2015)

Damn.  Those are some crazy numbers.  And unfortunately I lost the bidding on that pair of 14 core v3's.  Last I checked, the amount was up to nearly $2500 or more than $1200 each.  There are a couple of 12 cores available for about a grand each so the price so far isn't completely insane but it's still way too much.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 11, 2015


@l3nderb passes 5,000   
@Caring1 passes 7,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 50,000   
@newtekie1 passes 300,000   



Great work Crunchers!   *







Life of WCG Stoners (tribute to @ThE_MaD_ShOt )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2015)

I love it @manofthem .


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2015)

@manofthem - that's a great meme dude. Pimpin'


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 12, 2015 


@l3nderb passed 10,000   
@NCSU_Sealy passed 25,000   
@Pandacoder passed 550,000     

@m&m's  passed 5,500,000            



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











Let's take a look at those stoners


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 13, 2015 


@Caring1 passes 8,000   
@l3nderb passes 20,000   
@nightriderjt passes 650,000     



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *









My favorite line in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 












And the song that started it all, I think. Just heard it today for the first time ever.  Those days looks too funky and chillaxed for me, too hippy


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 14, 2015


@l3nderb passes 30,000   
@Recca29 passes 850,000      




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   

*






I'm ready for bed


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 15, 2015


@Caring1 passed 9,000   
@l3nderb passed 40,000   
@Knoxx29 passed 60,000   
@XZero450 passed 300,000   



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *








Spectacular work!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 16, 2015*


*@Caring1 passes 10,000   *
*@l3nderb passes 50,000   *
*@Knoxx29 passes 70,000   

@AlienIsGOD passes 6,500,000          *



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   








*
Special props to AiG


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

Oops, premature posting of the Stones, my bad! 

Just added in @l3nderb


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

Today going for 80,000


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Special props to AiG



why thank you good sir


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Today going for 80,000



Great goal! After you hit the 80k, you're only 2 steps away from earning your Badge at 100k!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Great goal! After you hit the 80k, you're only 2 steps away from earning your Badge at 100k!


Friday or Saturday I Hit the 100k 

What Badge am I getting this time?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Friday or Saturday I Hit the 100k
> 
> What Badge am I getting this time?



The badge under our sigs, says WCG Cruncher. The Stars on it correspond to the ppd; higher ppd = more stars = bigger WCG balls 


Looks like I just lost my folder badge also


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2015)

Wait let me turn on my laptop and install BOINC in order to hit the 100k faster 

Joke


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Oops, premature posting of the Stones, my bad!
> 
> Just added in @l3nderb


Premature celebration - just say no


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 17, 2015 


@krusha03 passes 20,000   
@l3nderb passes 60,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 60,000   

@Redtoad passes 1,600,000 

@xvi passes 6,500,000  




Congrats to our many Stoners Tonight!   *








This long list of stoners is  impressive!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 18, 2015 


@l3nderb passes 70,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 80,000   



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *









Looks like some Cruncher badges are coming pretty soon







That pic is a tribute to @twilyth's avatar. It just hit me that it's full of amazing WCG badges!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - Feb 19, 2015 *_
*

@krusha03 passes 25,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 90,000   
@Pandacoder passes 600,000     

@kenkickr passes 3,500,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








Today on the 19th of February, some flights were canceled, among many other days. 








I don't know how you guys do it in the cold. Here in WPB FL, they said it may even get into the high 30s (currently 44* according to the weather channel), and I feel like the world has ended, Roland Emmerich style


----------



## FireFox (Feb 20, 2015)

100.000 on the way


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - Feb 20, 2015 *_
*

@krusha03 passes 30,000   
@l3nderb passes 80,000   




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








Challenge incoming, let's start getting ready!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 21, 2015


@l3nderb passes 90,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 100,000   

@NastyHabits passes 1,000,000         



Congrats to Our Stoners on this Big Night!   




and Congrats to @Knoxx29 on earning his Cruncher Badge!  







*

*and Congrats to @NastyHabits on joining the Millionaire's Club!    




*


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem 

@HammerON

Can you tell me How it works the Badge that i earned?

I feel like a 5 year old Kid waiting for his birthday present


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2015)

Congrats to @Knoxx29 on your badge and to @NastyHabits for becoming our newest millionaire! 

@l3nderb you're right around the corner from your badge too! 


@Knoxx29 just put your WCG name in the box below.
*note- it may take up to a day to show up but usually it's only a few hours


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> Congrats to @Knoxx29 on your badge


When will I have it? 

Sorry i didn't see you edited your post, btw I did it, thanks  @Norton


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry, i thought someone mentioned badgers.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 22, 2015


@bihboy23 passes 500   
@l3nderb passes 100,000   

@thebluebumblebee passes 2,500,000         

@BarbaricSoul passes 20,000,000
                 
           
     
           


Congrats to Our Stoners on another Big Night!   




Congrats to @l3nderb on earning your Cruncher Badge!   *

*And congrats to @BarbaricSoul on joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!    










*


Here's a great song from back in the day.  We met these guys at a show and they were pretty awesome.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats @l3nderb


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2015)

Where is my Badge gone


----------



## l3nderb (Feb 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Congrats @l3nderb



Thanks man! Congrats to you too. Now on to the million(s)


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2015)

l3nderb said:


> Thanks man! Congrats to you too. Now on to the million(s)


You have already your Badge and I don't.
Weird.
Could someone explain why?
Since yesterday:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 23, 2015)

I found you 2 badgers......will they do  ?






my wife reckons they are better than any badge.


EDIT... i just noticed there are 3 badgers there. 

There are 2 on the right, im just a bit concerned as to what they are doing and how much the one on the left is enjoying watching them !!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You have already your Badge and I don't.
> Weird.
> Could someone explain why?
> Since yesterday:
> View attachment 62887



Honestly I'm not sure. We all seem to have it but yours looks gone. Hmm 

Now just a little FYI the badges are linked to Free-DC so when DC has an issue, the badges will sometimes dissappear.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2015)

Another badge and another member of the 20 Millionaires club!  

Congrats to @l3nderb and @BarbaricSoul as well as all of the other Stoners! 

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK - if you want to crunch you are welcome to and then post any _badger_ you like as long as you have a _badge_ or _stone_ to go with it.....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe my Badge it will show up  in a few days, weeks or maybe years


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 23, 2015)

Norton said:


> Another badge and another member of the 20 Millionaires club!
> 
> Congrats to @l3nderb and @BarbaricSoul as well as all of the other Stoners!
> 
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK - if you want to crunch you are welcome to and then post any _badger_ you like as long as you have a _badge_ or _stone_ to go with it.....



understood.

I do crunch though, just not through TPU.
http://folding.stanford.edu/home/


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2015)

We fold here too 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?username=Ahhzz&qtype=userpage

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 23, 2015


@bihboy23 passes 1,000   
@Caring1 passes 20,000   
@krusha03 passes 40,000   
@Kiwi passes 300,000   



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *










Get ready for the Challenge, less than 2 days to go!!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 24, 2015)

Woop! New Stoners!!!!

 Crunch ON!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

This is not about the Badge but it is weird that I am the only one who has problem with it.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine isn't showing either, even though I filled my name in that page and saved it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Mine isn't showing either, even though I filled my name in that page and saved it.


and when was that?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2015)

It was done only recently, within the last couple of days.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> It was done only recently, within the last couple of days.


i cant even use my signatures, i am getting a bit piss off


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> EDIT... i just noticed there are 3 badgers there.


I bet they're 4


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

Your avatars have been brilliant since you got back off your holiday..
Im never mentioning badgers again...........or dogging.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Your avatars have been brilliant since you got back off your holiday..
> Im never mentioning badgers again...........or dogging.



I am just upset because my Badge, it's not fear, and I don't know what is going on, I passed 100.000 a few days ago and till today I have not my Badge and some other user passed the 100.000 one day after me and they/he already have it, of course i am not Crunching becasue a Badge but I would like to have it becasue i earned it.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am just upset because my Badge, it's not fear, and I don't know what is going on, I passed 100.000 a few days ago and till today I have not my Badge and some other user passed the 100.000 one day after me and they/he already have it, of course i am not Crunching becasue a Badge but I would like to have it becasue i earned it.


Ah man i have heard the tales about the last german that got pissed because he wanted something but didn't get it  (and don't play the austrian card  ) @Norton we need that badge now!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Ah man i have heard the tales about the last german that got pissed because he wanted something but didn't get it  (and don't play the austrian card  ) @Norton we need that badge now!


I live in Germany but I am not German lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

I am not dissing TPU, i know a lot more about badgers than badges, however,

 i crunch because i feel it is a charitable act and as such i do it anonomously. That way i dont get recognised for doing it and i can dip in or out depending on how charitable i feel.

Just the way i do it thats all....... all the same.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I live in Germany but I am not German lol


It's called cultural assimilation. I am not Dutch myself but I can see I am more and more acting like one (eg making jokes about germans)


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I am not dissing TPU, i know a lot more about badgers than badges, however,
> 
> i crunch because i feel it is a charitable act and as such i do it anonomously. That way i dont get recognised for doing it and i can dip in or out depending on how charitable i feel.
> 
> Just the way i do it thats all....... all the same.




We have memorial accounts for *Kreij*, the long time TPU member/moderator that we lost to cancer last year. Many of us contribute to those crunching and folding accounts and access to them is available by dropping me a PM. The only recognition you will see on those is your rig specs and output 

** EDIT**
@Knoxx29 - I switched my WCG info with yours to see if I have an issue with getting your badge in my sig. It's not there now but give it a few hours to see if I get it- that should establish where the issue may be in why you don't have yours yet?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

@Knoxx29  you can always make your own badge


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

sorry @Norton i had to do it






@Knoxx29 your new avatar ?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> @Knoxx29  you can always make your own badge


How?
maybe you can explain me


Norton said:


> @Knoxx29 - I switched my WCG info with yours to see if I have an issue with getting your badge in my sig. It's not there now but give it a few hours to see if I get it- that should establish where the issue may be in why you don't have yours yet?


tanks @Norton


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> sorry @Norton i had to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my new Avatar


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How?
> maybe you can explain me



You copy the WCG image of a member that already has it (example 1 page back @manofthem ), remove their hyperlink and add the hyperlink to your own profile. Example:





I still like the badge from @CAPSLOCKSTUCK more thou


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

I like the avatar  

Hopefully we can get this Badge issue settled where you don't have to do the roundabout way. I'm really at a loss as to why it's not popping in yet


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I like my new Avatar




a little bit of pee came out


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You copy the WCG image of a member that already has it (example 1 page back @manofthem ), remove their hyperlink and add the hyperlink to your own profile. Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where should i copy it?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> where should i copy it?


Signature for example. Where do you want it?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Signature for example. Where do you want it?


just so: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=Knoxx29
or it should be modified?


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> just so: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=Knoxx29
> or it should be modified?


You need to use BB codes and upload the picture using  the signiture picture editor since tpu doesnt allow links to other pictures in their signiture for some reason. this is the code just close the brackets

URL='http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=knoxx29'][sigpic][/sigpic][/URL

Check it out in my signature. Close enough to the original it's just not placed right. A chinese kid would be proud


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You need to use BB codes and upload the picture using  the signiture picture editor since tpu doesnt allow links to other pictures in their signiture for some reason. this is the code just close the brackets
> 
> URL='http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=knoxx29'][sigpic][/sigpic][/URL
> 
> Check it out in my signature. Close enough to the original it's just not placed right. A chinese kid would be proud


thanks for your help, i give up


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> thanks for your help, i give up


I don't think it's that difficult and sorry I can't explain it better  I will remove my signature now and wait to earn the badge


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I don't think it's that difficult and sorry I can't explain it better  I will remove my signature now and wait to earn the badge


it is ok, you did your best


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> it is ok, you did your best



I tried on mine and @manofthem tried on his w/o a positive result... I'll PM @W1zzard to see if he can have a look.

Sorry for the issue, this is very unusual?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Same issue on mine, no badge showing yet.
Is there a minimum points before they show?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Same issue on mine, no badge showing yet.
> Is there a minimum points before they show?



Minimum is 100k. After that, they should pop in, unless something has changed recently that we are not aware of...?


Looks like it's still 100k. Just tested it with l3nderb and the badge worked.  It's isolated to Knoxx29.  It's frustrating but we are working on it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> I tried on mine and @manofthem tried on his w/o a positive result... I'll PM @W1zzard to see if he can have a look.
> 
> Sorry for the issue, this is very unusual?


Thanks @Norton and @manofthem 
Let me know what @W1zzard says


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> I'll PM @W1zzard to see if he can have a look.
> 
> Sorry for the issue, this is very unusual?


Hopefully whatever fix he puts in place will show a badge on mine as well as Knoxx29


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Hopefully whatever fix he puts in place will show a badge on mine as well as Knoxx29



You need to reach 100,000 FreeDC/BOINC points here to get your badge:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=968859

Quick tip- 1 FreeDC/BOINC point= 7 WCG points


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow, I've got a long way to go, I was looking at my WCG points and i'm over 160,000.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 24, 2015 


@MxPhenom 216 passes 70,000   
@Chevalr1c passes 800,000      
@Tallencor passes 1,500,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








Make fire with your pcs for this Challenge


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice work, "HellCat!!"


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 25, 2015


@krusha03 passes 50,000   
@Toothless passes 50,000   

@twuersch passes 8,500,000          

@BUCK NASTY passes 13,000,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight as our Challenge Fires Up!   
*








As challengers push their systems forward, the heat intensifies








I thought someone was Barbecue'n



Spoiler

















And for the twin stoners...



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

_Digital _heat... my favorite! 

*Congrats Stoners!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2015)

Davalos....I can't think of even one decent thing to say right now.


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *and Congrats to @NastyHabits on joining the Millionaire's Club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toothless (Feb 26, 2015)

I didn't know there is a challenge.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 26, 2015)

Woohoo! 13Million!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I didn't know there is a challenge.













Come on over and get funky with the challengers in the *Challenge Thread*


----------



## Toothless (Feb 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Come on over and get funky with the challengers in the *Challenge Thread*


Well I was sitting here with WCG on because why not. I wasn't going to enter a challenge because of a few reasons. My view is if competition is needed for someone to do their best, then there are issues. 

I'm running it because I want to do good in the world.My i7 is working its little butt off while I work my butt off at work. I mean, why should my desktop be lazy at it's job when I can't be lazy at mine?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I mean, why should my desktop be lazy at it's job when I can't be lazy at mine?



That is quality thinking right there, and we all can support that!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Well I was sitting here with WCG on because why not. I wasn't going to enter a challenge because of a few reasons. My view is if competition is needed for someone to do their best, then there are issues.
> 
> I'm running it because I want to do good in the world.My i7 is working its little butt off while I work my butt off at work. I mean, why should my desktop be lazy at it's job when I can't be lazy at mine?


This is true and I have my FX6300 working at 86% (5 tasks) almost 24/7 because 90% of the time that 1 core is enough for me and the work that I am doing. But a challenge drives me to be extra hard working and task my home pc at 100%,  hi-jack my uni workstations (when no one is using them or over night) and my laptop  I am thinking of tasking my uni's satellite ground station over the weekend since no operation are planned and i have 24/7 access to it but i think i should really get an approval for that


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2015)

@manofthem , you might not want to wait until the last minute tonight.


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

my i ask a question?
milestones? waht are they?
are they like bitcoins or smething like that?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @manofthem , you might not want to wait until the last minute tonight.



 indeed so, the force is strong with the stoners tonight, maybe even a record! 

I won't be too late, I half promise 



peche said:


> my i ask a question?
> milestones? waht are they?
> are they like bitcoins or smething like that?
> 
> Regards,



Milestones are just point markers that members pass. Every so many pints points (my mind is on beer now), you pass a milestone, and it shows up on Free-DC, which I linked to you in that pm.

Nothing like any digi-coin, no value other than Awesomesauce!

I posted the quoted message below yesterday, but this is how they come...quickly at first but the longer you go, the less often they come. Thats what she s... 



manofthem said:


> 1-1k= every 100
> 2k-10k= every 1k
> 15k-100k= every 5k
> 150k-1M= every 50k
> ...


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Milestones are just point markers that members pass. Every so many pints points (my mind is on beer now), you pass a milestone, and it shows up on Free-DC, which I linked to you in that pm.
> 
> Nothing like any digi-coin, no value other than Awesomesauce!
> 
> I posted the quoted message below yesterday, but this is how they come...quickly at first but the longer you go, the less often they come. Thats what she s...


Thanks for the explanation, got it,
The value  of each milestone is the comunity help we brought to all mankind with folding and crunchin'?
thats enough for me !

Regards,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 26, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> This is true and I have my FX6300 working at 86% (5 tasks) almost 24/7 because 90% of the time that 1 core is enough for me and the work that I am doing. But a challenge drives me to be extra hard working and task my home pc at 100%,  hi-jack my uni workstations (when no one is using them or over night) and my laptop  I am thinking of tasking my uni's satellite ground station over the weekend since no operation are planned and i have 24/7 access to it but i think i should really get an approval for that


Hell I run it on my main rig on all 8 cores with no slow down. I don't stop it or pause it unless I am going to do some heavy gaming other then that I let er eat. Seriuosly though I can't even tell boinc is running on my main rig.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell I run it on my main rig on all 8 cores with no slow down. I don't stop it or pause it unless I am going to do some heavy gaming other then that I let er eat. Seriuosly though I can't even tell boinc is running on my main rig.



Same here. Yeah, I have an Intel CPU but it runs all the time on my main rig. Only times I'll pause are if I want to game and very rarely when I need to do some accounting with some adobe forms; for some reason, that takes a hit while crunching.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 26, 2015


@Baum passes 200   
@peche passes 200   
BLUNT14468 passes 500   
Pan1 passes 500   
@Fakex passes 1,000   
@st2000 passes 1,000   
@Deelron passes 2,000   
@madness777 passes 6,000   
@Caring1 passes 25,000   
@krusha03 passes 60,000   
@SirKeldon passes 300,000   
@Pandacoder passes 650,000     



Congrats to the MANY STONERS Tonight!   

*






In my time of posting the Stones, this is definitely a record!  All those Stoners made my head go blown




















And for the several sets of Twin Stoners...



Spoiler















@Arjai: now I understand what you meant by that _Davalos_ comment last night


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

BLUNT14468 and Pan1, whoever and wherever you are, come make yourselves know!


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


This one has always been my favorite.


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

my babe still working hard at the office!!
thanks for introducing me to this world!!

Regards,


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2015)

Wowsers! I actually had to scroll down through that list!! 

Congratulations to the record number of Stoners tonight!!

Here's to many more!!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

peche said:


> my babe still working hard at the office!!
> thanks for introducing me to this world!!
> 
> Regards,


Nice going peche!what CPU % are you using? you should be making much more than 200 points a day with those cpus but i have heard that it takes time for boinc and your pc to start working in harmony

ontopic: i think i was like 1000 points short of 70.000 yesterday


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Nice going peche!what CPU % are you using? you should be making much more than 200 points a day with those cpus but i have heard that it takes time for boinc and your pc to start working in harmony
> 
> ontopic: i think i was like 1000 points short of 70.000 yesterday



I'm having also a little desync between what Free-DC says and what actually BOINC says. Yesterday they perfomed one of the updates in Free-DC and it indicated I had 304.496 points, while BOINC-Manager was telling me more than 306k points one hour before that. So it can be that as well, or "pending" results that still need to be validated to get the credit.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> I'm having also a little desync between what Free-DC says and what actually BOINC says. Yesterday they perfomed one of the updates in Free-DC and it indicated I had 304.496 points, while BOINC-Manager was telling me more than 306k points one hour before that. So it can be that as well, or "pending" results that still need to be validated to get the credit.


But it's weird since I assume they are getting their stats from WCG / Boinc. why would there be a difference. Not that i care just wondering how these stat pages work


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 27, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> But it's weird since I assume they are getting their stats from WCG / Boinc. why would there be a difference. Not that i care just wondering how these stat pages work



Maybe they access a static file that BOINC provides and it's not live-updated as when you click "Update" button on the manager. I mean, it can be that as the file can be older (just by some hours) than the new fresh data you're collecting. I don't know how Free-DC exactly works but I guess it's normal that lil desync having in consideration the HUGE amount of data they collect/process every day. Honestly, i'm just speculating and I'd like to know exactly how it works too, just by professional deformation ... i'm a software engineer so I'd love to see "how it's done" 

Back in topic: NICE MILESTONES over there!!! Keep them coming ladies & gentlemen


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Maybe they access a static file that BOINC provides and it's not live-updated as when you click "Update" button on the manager. I mean, it can be that as the file can be older (just by some hours) than the new fresh data you're collecting. I don't know how Free-DC exactly works but I guess it's normal that lil desync having in consideration the HUGE amount of data they collect/process every day. Honestly, i'm just speculating and I'd like to know exactly how it works too, just by professional deformation ... i'm a software engineer so I'd love to see "how it's done"
> 
> Back in topic: NICE MILESTONES over there!!! Keep them coming ladies & gentlemen




Correct! Your BOINC Manager will show the most up to date info and FreeDC updates their info 2 or 3 times per day.

*Note- There are a few other stats sites out there and all of them use a slightly different system so comparing them isn't apples to apples


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

A glance at Free-DC shows a whole lot ones again for today!  this is really impressive!


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> A glance at Free-DC shows a whole lot ones again for today!  this is really impressive!


we are crunching the world…!


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

16 pending tasks.... 8 tasks already working...1 ready to report......!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> A glance at Free-DC shows a whole lot ones again for today!  this is really impressive!


You might want to think about getting one of these:


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 27, 2015


@Baum passes 500   
@blunt14468 passes 1,000   
@Pan passes 1,000   
@bihboy23 passes 2,000   
@peche passes 2,000   
@st2000 passes 3,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 5,000   
@Fakex passes 6,000   
@Deelron passes 9,000   
@madness777 passes 10,000   
@Caring1 passes 30,000   
@NCSU_Sealy passes 30,000   
@krusha03 passes 70,000   
@l3nderb passes 150,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 850,000      

@Zachary-85 passes 8,000,000           



Congrats to the Plethora of Stoners!    *









So... many... stones....
























And agian for our Twin Stoners



Spoiler














Keep them Stones rollin' (and a tribute to my teenage years )


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2015)

pretty interesting twis ... how points do i have to crunch for a date 
Regards,


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Feb 27, 2015*
> 
> *@peche passes 2,000   *


here are more milestones comin'!



almost done!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Feb 28, 2015 


@Para_Franck passes 500   
@Pan passes 2,000   
@bihboy23 passes 3,000   
@blunt14468 passes 3,000   
@peche passes 4,000   
@st2000 passes 5,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 6,000   
@Fakex passes 9,000   
@Deelron passes 10,000   
@madness777 passes 20,000   
@Toothless passes 60,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 80,000   
@krusha03 passes 80,000   
@fullinfusion passes 250,000   
@nightriderjt passes 700,000     

@stinger608 passes 18,000,000            




Congrats to all of the 16 Stoners!     *









Tonight's stones are a testament to this fact, from 500 to 18,000,000 









And


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I guess I didn't realize I was that close to 18m. Very cool to pass that milestone during the challenge.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats stoners and @stinger608 only 1,100.26 days till you take my spot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 1, 2015)

*Holy Cow Batman, just look at all those Stones*. Nice job Team!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

Lots of beer, we want moOOOOOOaaaaaAar!


----------



## Bow (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2015)

Love IT!!(said in the gayest voice I can muster!)


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today March 1st, 2015*

*@T-Bob passes 5,000,000 
@krusha03 passes 100,000 
@moonboystrikesback passes 300,000 
@bubbleawsome passes 7,000 
@Knoxx29 passes 150,000 
@Caring1 passes 40,000 
@bihboy23 passes 4,000 
@st2000 passes 8,000 
@Fakex passes 10,000 
@madness777 passes 30,000 
@Pan passes 3,000 
@peche passes 5,000 
@BLUNT14468 passes 5,000 
@Deelron passes 20,000 
@Baum passes 1,000 
@Para_Franck passes 5,000 
*
*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *
*
and

Congrats to @krusha03 for earning the WCG-TPU cruncher badge! *


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice!  16 stoners


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks @Norton  


Very amazing work Stoners, a true collage of stoners! 


And awesome work @krusha03 on earning your Badge!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2015)

nice work team


----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2015)

nice work fellas....!
Pretty proud of my little contribution !

Regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

A badge and a pie today. Add a beer and me handing in that report and this day can't get any better


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2015)

@krusha03 






well done finishing your report,.......you've worked hard(ish) on that !!!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 63079 @krusha03
> 
> well done finishing your report,.......you've worked hard(ish) on that !!!



I was gonna work harder but this weekend I was getting down with a serious case of crunchitis


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats @krusha03.
You got your Badge 
At least we didn't have to call the B-Team


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 2, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Congrats @krusha03.
> You got your Badge
> At least we didn't have to call the B-Team


I can see @Norton and @manofthem are certainly relieved


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I can see @Norton and @manofthem are certainly relieved


I bet.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2015)

It is true. It pains us to see a badger in distress


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It is true. It pains us to see a badger in distress



We're not gonna mention anything of badge's stars not updating correctly right?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> We're not gonna mention anything of badge's stars not updating correctly right?


Well if I don't see any update


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2015)

for hitting 6.5 million credits, I treated myself to a 240GB SSD for games for my gaming rig


----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2015)

Peche passes 6000 points 
.. also i think i got a badge...!!!!
Take a look:


Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> We're not gonna mention anything of badge's stars not updating correctly right?




I ......................for one........... am saying nothing






has anyone seen a badger ?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 2, 2015 


@Baum passes 2,000   
@Pan passes 5,000   
@bihboy23 passes 5,000   
BLUNT14468 passes 7,000   
@peche passes 7,000   
@Para_Franck passes 9,000   
@st2000 passes 9,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 10,000   
@Deelron passes 25,000   
@madness777 passes 50,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 90,000   


@15th Warlock passes 1,600,000         




Congrats to all of our Stoners Tonight!   *










Let's keep it up













For the triplet stoners 



Spoiler
















Free-DC numbers seem a little wacky tonight so if numbers change, I'll update this.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *@peche passes 7,000   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2015)

Well I just updated last night's stones just now because a few had changed after some elusive late night update. 

Added in @Baum, and I edited about 3 or 4 other's numbers. @bubbleawsome went to 10k which voided my triplets post; however the changes did make 3 pairs so in a sense there are now triplets again, just in a slightly different manner 

Good work everyone


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol, the day I get the 350K milestone, Free-DC decides to be down ... what a birthday present! 

Keep crunching team!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 4, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Lol, the day I get the 350K milestone, Free-DC decides to be down ... what a birthday present!
> 
> Keep crunching team!



Happy birthday.


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Lol, the day I get the 350K milestone, Free-DC decides to be down ... what a birthday present!
> 
> Keep crunching team!


i switched to allproyectstats.com, 
Happy Birthday !


----------



## l3nderb (Mar 4, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - Mar 3, 2015 


@Baum passed 3,000   
@bihboy23 passed 6,000   *
*@Pan passed 6,000   *
*@blunt14468 passed 8,000   
@peche passed 8,000   
@bubbleawsome passed 10,000   
@Para_Franck passed 10,000   
@st2000 passed 10,000   
@Fakex passed 20,000   
@moebaum passed 25,000   
@Deelron passed 30,000   
@madness777 passed 60,000   
@Toothless passed 70,000   
@SirKeldon passed 350,000   



Congrats to our Stoners!   *








Sorry for being late on this


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2015)

Triplets again!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Triplets again!



I was rushing on my phone for the Stones post so I'll let someone else post that goodness. Just remember spoiler tags


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I was rushing on my phone for the Stones post so I'll let someone else post that goodness. Just remember spoiler tags





Spoiler












Am i doing this right?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well done!


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *@peche passed 8,000   *


Pretty happy ... my little Effort is growing!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2015)

peche said:


> ... my little Effort is growing!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

Spoiler











Go badgers..............ride ............ride like the wind.



Spoiler


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2015)

@manofthem !!!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks @manofthem, you made my day 

And I thought you woudln't get the Milestones since Free-DC was down, so thanks for your effort getting them for another place!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

I think w1zz would be impressed !



Spoiler


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Para_Franck passed _10,000_



Looks like even with the fact that I found my computer turned off yesterday (from electricity shortage), I was able to keep up. Crunch Crunch Crunch


----------



## Toothless (Mar 5, 2015)

Too bad I won't hit 100k anytime soon. Desktop is having major network issues.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 4, 2015


@Baum passes 4,000  
@bihboy23 passes 7,000  
@blunt14468 passes 10,000 
@peche passes 10,000 
@Fakex passes 25,000 
@Deelron passes 40,000 
@Caring1 passes 50,000 
@madness777 passes 70,000 
@MxPhenom 216 passes 100,000 
@krusha03 passes 150,000 



Congrats to All Our Stoners!   


And Congrats to @MxPhenom 216 on earning your Cruncher Badge!   

*





Challenge rocks on with more stones, more badges, more awesomesauce!


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Mar 4, 2015*
> 
> *@peche passes 10,000 *


well 10K passed! anoter goal completed ...!
Pretty soon another machine for me crunching!!


Regards,


----------



## Baum (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's destroy em with computing power ^^


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 6, 2015)

Can't wait to be  a stoner again!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 5, 2015 


@bihboy23 passes 8,000   
@Pan passes 8,000   
@Para_Franck passes 20,000   
@Moebaum passes 30,000   
@Deelron passes 50,000   
@madness777 passes 90,000   
@l3nderb passes 200,000   

@15th Warlock passes 1,700,000         

@gobuuku passes 70,000,000
                        
               
       
                




Congrats to our amazing stoners!   *









Stoners are as  as the dude








And for out twin stoners 



Spoiler: twins


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 6, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Can't wait to be  a stoner again!














Watch Brickleberry on youtube....if you like RUDE


----------



## FireFox (Mar 6, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Watch Brickleberry on youtube....if you like RUDE


I like your sense of humor


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 6, 2015)

We dont know Bricklebery in the UK, they are brill, 3 series i think.  All very offensive, and consequently very funny............i think so anyway.

Definitely not for kids though.



Spoiler



http://giphy.com/gifs/television-animation-brickleberry-8YzbPHoDZFr1K


----------



## l3nderb (Mar 6, 2015)

Whoopie 200K 

For this special occasion I'll share this link with you guys:

Installing Linux on a Dead Badger

And on a side note, it is nice to finally be called a Stoner in a different context


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 6, 2015)

@gobuuku amazing milestone!!! 
Congrats to all of today's stoners 



l3nderb said:


> And on a side note, it is nice to finally be called a Stoner in a different context



You're not the only one 

Edit: @l3nderb, that link is hilarious lol


----------



## peche (Mar 6, 2015)

congrats to all stoners... keep rocking the challenge 

Regards,


----------



## Bow (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 6, 2015)

Still crunching and folding hard


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 6, 2015


@Baum passes 5,000   
@Pan passes 9,000   
@st2000 passes 20,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 20,000   
@Fakex passes 30,000   
@Caring1 passes 60,000   
@Toothless passes 80,000   
@madness777 passes 100,000   
@SirKeldon passes 400,000   
@Pandacoder passes 700,000     



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   


And Congrats to @madness777 for earning his Cruncher Badge!   *









Challenge has ended but the stoners keep coming








And for out Twin Stoners 



Spoiler: TWINS


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2015)

Who else is gonna hop on the train to 100k with me? I say the end of the month is a good goal!
Congrats to all the other stoners too! 

Also, google chrome refuses to acknowledge "stoners" as a word.  They're all like "psh, you didn't mean to type that. No way. hahaha"


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Who else is gonna hop on the train to 100k with me? I say the end of the month is a good goal!
> Congrats to all the other stoners too!
> 
> Also, google chrome refuses to acknowledge "stoners" as a word.  They're all like "psh, you didn't mean to type that. No way. hahaha"


I forgot where I am, but if it's under 100k, count me in!

Edit: Oh. Um.. It's not under. How about my _next_ 100k?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 7, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Who else is gonna hop on the train to 100k with me? I say the end of the month is a good goal!


I'll continue crunching, at a slower pace, with no final objective and no time limit, but if I get to 100K by the end of the month, that would be nice!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm aiming for the 100K by the months end


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 7, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm aiming for the 100K by the months end





bubbleawsome said:


> Who else is gonna hop on the train to 100k with me? I say the end of the month is a good goal!
> Congrats to all the other stoners too!



LET'S DO THIS


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

no matther what .... best team ever!

Regards,


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2015)

peche said:


> no matther what .... best team ever!
> 
> Regards,



Well said.  This is a great team and I'm proud to be a member


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Well said. This is a great team and I'm proud to be a member


i was about to said so !


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a lot off things this old man can do,  but proper spelling is not one


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 7, 2015 


@Baum passed 6,000   
@bihboy23 passed 9,000   
@Pan passed 10,000   
@blunt14468 passed 20,000   
@bubbleawsome passed 25,000   
@Para_Franck passed 25,000   
@Deelron passed 60,000   
@laptop-hpc passed 950,000      



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   







*


I thought this pic was appropriate considering my girls had on Frozen tonight and @Norton put up a Minion video in the Pie post, and since I'm sure everyone is sick of the snow


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @bubbleawsome passed _25,000_
> @Para_Franck passed _25,000_



We still going!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 8, 2015
*

*@blunt14468 passed 25,000 
@bubbleawsome passed 30,000 
@Para_Franck passed 30,000  
@XZero450 passed 350,000 



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *









TWINS again!  Great video clip for twins 














Spoiler: also...


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

peche passed 15k 

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> peche passed 15k
> 
> Regards,


Congrats @peche 
Today I should hit the 200.000


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Congrats @peche
> Today I should hit the 200.000


i'm pretty anxious to see how the AMD/Asus Setup will do crunching..
Congrats for your excellent effort and collaborations crunching !

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> i'm pretty anxious to see how the AMD/Asus Setup will do crunching..
> Congrats for your excellent effort and collaborations crunching !
> 
> Regards,


You will be impressed


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

i cant wait !!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> i cant wait !!


Maybe I am a little bit exaggerating but the Xeon Machine is good as the 3770k Machine (Crunching )

Note: I am Crunching just with the Xeon and the results are amazing


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

i know xeon computers are amazing, they can do a lot of job using just a bit of energy, i have used one as my personla computer in the office when my Q9600 died, i hope you will enjoy them !

Regards


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe I am a little bit exaggerating but the Xeon Machine is good as the 3770k Machine (Crunching )
> 
> Note: I am Crunching just with the Xeon and the results are amazing


It's technically the same without an igp and a bit lower clocks


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

Was there any issue with WCG website?

Sorry my mistake, with this website:
stats.free-dc


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Was there any issue with WCG website?
> 
> Sorry my mistake, with this website:
> stats.free-dc


they are having problems since last week ....


----------



## FireFox (Mar 9, 2015)

peche said:


> they are having problems since last week ....


I asked becasue this:




Too nice to be true

Edit: it looks like it's true

Edit-2: for sure Free-DC has some issues


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 9, 2015


@Baum passed 7,000   
@bihboy23 passed 10,000   
@st2000 passed 25,000   
@blunt14468 passed 30,000   
@Caring1 passed 70,000   
@Deelron passed 70,000   
@Knoxx29 passed 200,000    
@ChaoticG8R passed 900,000      



Continued stoners make us all happy!   *










A pair of stoners is like a nice air of melons 



Spoiler: Mmm... Melons


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I asked becasue this:
> View attachment 63255
> 
> Too nice to be true
> ...


You can never judge a system's output by one day's results, especially if you consider the "trailing" WU effect from other systems.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 10, 2015 


@Heaven7 passes 4,000   
@Fakex passes 40,000   
@Para_Franck passes 40,000   
@Deelron passes 80,000   
@krusha03 passes 200,000   
@SirKeldon passes 450,000   
@vaidas40 passes 800,000      



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *










Good old stoners


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 11, 2015)

Para_franck has pulled ahead. His overall ppd is just a slight bit higher than mine. 

Congrats to him and all the stoners!


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Para_franck has pulled ahead. His overall ppd is just a slight bit higher than mine.
> 
> Congrats to him and all the stoners!


Wait until the crunching bug sets in.
"Oh hey! There's a good deal on a little system! That would raise my total PPD to just over <insert current PPD goal here>."
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait until the crunching bug sets in.
> "Oh hey! There's a good deal on a little system! That would raise my total PPD to just over <insert current PPD goal here>."
> Rinse and repeat.



Shhh!.... don't spoil the fun


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ahhhhh, my favorite comedy duet @manofthem 

Some of the greatest ever!!!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wait until the crunching bug sets in.
> "Oh hey! There's a good deal on a little system! That would raise my total PPD to just over <insert current PPD goal here>."
> Rinse and repeat.


Oh how true - and painful.  I have a bid in on 2 14 core chips as we speak - again.  It's a f***ing disease I tell you, A DAMNED DISEASE!!!  I might need to check myself into rehab somewhere.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't need to worry about the addiction, my budget (or lack thereof) keeps me in check.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 11, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I don't need to worry about the addiction, my budget (or lack thereof) keeps me in check.


Same here.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 11, 2015)

100k, here I come.


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> 100k, here I come.


thats everyone task number one!
im petty slow on my way to 100K 

regards,


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> thats everyone task number one!
> im petty slow on my way to 100K
> 
> regards,



Step by step, said the badger to the snake. Crunching is as gifts sometimes, intention is the most important thing


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> thats everyone task number one!
> im petty slow on my way to 100K
> 
> regards,


That's because i bet you are not using 100% of those CPUs you lazy badger!


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's because i bet you are not using 100% of those CPUs you lazy badger!


Correct, because im using my work computer for crunching, as soon as i finish my crunching build i will stop using this one, or maybe using it at the lowest settings,

so in a near future twin stoners!


Spoiler: peche's future twin stoners


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 11, 2015 


@Heaven7 passes 10,000   
@peche passes 20,000   
@blunt14468 passes 40,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 40,000   
@Caring1 passes 80,000   
@l3nderb passes 250,000   

@ChristTheGreat passes 18,000,000             



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








This is just too cute


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This is just too cute



Awww! 

Congrats stoners!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice work stoners!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2015)

Pit Bulls are such cute puppies.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 12, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Pit Bulls are such cute puppies.


But they are dangerous, they will eat your face while you sleep and go drop your digested remains on your mother's lawn! They should not exist, cause everyone knows that there are no bad owners, only bad dogs!
(Yes, it is sarcasm)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoiler


I wonder if he's related?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 12, 2015)

So I got my hands on an old Xeon setup. (dual x5482 Quad core cpu at 3.2Ghz and D5400XS Motherboard). I'am thinking that it will be my new(old) crunching rig, but I am missing a few parts. Anybody has a power supply, ddr2 memory, or e-atx case? Do you guys think it is a good investment, or should I just throw the thing away? It was functional when my friend dismantled it last year. He was tired of seeing it picking up dust and wanted to throw it away. 

That is where I came in and rescued the poor thing from a certain death, but I need your help bringing it back to life, or deciding to let it rest forever!
(Maybe you could advise me on where to post this the get the most help, not sure if the Milestone tread is the right place)


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2015)

You should be able to get $60 each on ebay if you decide to sell them and know that they work.

You don't need much memory to just run BOINC but you will need more if you want to use the machine as your primary.  Those chips have a TDP of 150w each so you will want at least a 600w psu.  I'm sure someone here has one.  If you're in the EU though, shipping is a problem for those of us in the states.

You should probably post this in the crunchers helping crunchers thread to get the best response.


----------



## xvi (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's the specs on that proc. Looks like it's Core based, so it might be worth running. Twilly beat me to most of the things I was thinking of.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You should be able to get $60 each on ebay if you decide to sell them and know that they work.
> 
> You don't need much memory to just run BOINC but you will need more if you want to use the machine as your primary.  Those chips have a TDP of 150w each so you will want at least a 600w psu.  I'm sure someone here has one.  If you're in the EU though, shipping is a problem for those of us in the states.
> 
> You should probably post this in the crunchers helping crunchers thread to get the best response.


You'll get some PPD, but not a lot.  Yes, every bit helps the teams and science, but it's going to be low PPD per watt.  TBH, you probably want a S1366, S1155 or newer.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 12, 2015


@Deelron passes 90,000   
@Toothless passes 90,000   
@SirKeldon passes 500,000   
@nightriderjt passes 750,000   
@karl passes 4,000,000           
@dank1983man420 passes 5,500,000            
@mx500torid passes 6,000,000            



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *







From the small to the big, we have Stones!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

Additionally, did anyone else experience some crazy lag on this thread recently?  I was, and I think it had to do with that cute little puppy gif I posted last night, so I had to take it out 

Just wondering


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 13, 2015)

I was getting massive lag on the .gif, but not the page.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I was getting massive lag on the .gif, but not the page.



I had massive lag on the gif, but I had lag on the page too.  When I just clicked to start typing the Stones post, it was delayed and laggy.  

Eh, whatevs, sorry about posting a laggy pic here.  I'll try to make sure that doesn't happen again.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats to all stoners!!!! Half the way to the million for me, let's go for it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2015)

Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.generalnonsense.net/


----------



## RCoon (Mar 13, 2015)

Afternoon, gents. I'm probably not worthy of wandering into a thread filled with such awesome members as you guys, but I'll have to dip my toes in.

At the behest of a fair amount of members, both ordinary and staff alike, I'd like to request that tangents (particularly the vast amount of badger related ones that are creeping into other threads, that frankly, don't need it) are kept to a minimum. I'm happy with banter, you guys are a team and it's important to have some respite and chat. A small amount is perfectly fine, but it's getting more than that, and it's getting a touch out of hand. If you could keep the random videos, images and gifs of offtopic stuff to an absolute minimum, then we can keep the good WCG thread clean for those that visit. Imagine having guests in your house, you wouldn't want toast stuck to the ceiling, let alone an entire loaf of bread. The occasional carpet stain is to be expected, as is a little dust. Just try to take pride in the presentation of your posts and threads.

You're welcome to organise things like the profile images in PM's, something lots of us members have done in the years past (including cartoon character themes, christmas themes, toddler TV character themes, and now apparently viking themes). You're welcome to change them as much as you like. Just try to keep that organisation and conversation within PMs.

This isn't directed at any particular member or members, I'm certainly guilty of crapping in threads myself. Just try to keep things ship-shape from now on, and then us mods can keep banning spammers and dealing with the nasty guys, rather than having to delete animated images from threads where they don't belong. @Norton has very usefully posted a website in the post above, where all the banter and total nonsense is 100% allowed, so feel free to head over there and eat your heart out, it's there to use to its fullest extent. TPU however, is primarily a tech and hardware site, nonsense is not our priority.

Thanks all, and keep crunching for those in need 
'Coon


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 13, 2015 


@Heaven7 passes 20,000   
@st2000 passes 30,000   
@blunt14468 passes 50,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 50,000   
@Fakex passes 50,000   
@Para_Franck passes 50,000   
@Caring1 passes 90,000   
@Deelron passes 100,000   
@madness777 passes 150,000   *
*@Pandacoder passes 750,000     *
*


Congrats to our stoners!   *

*

And Congrats to @Deelron on earning your Cruncher Badge!   
*






Excellent work!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *@blunt14468 passes 50,000
> @bubbleawsome passes 50,000
> @Fakex passes 50,000
> @Para_Franck passes 50,000   *


Four of us are half-way there.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Also, @Deelron hit a big one tonight, Cruncher Badge is now earned!  Congrats!


----------



## Deelron (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay 100k, now actually qualified!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

Deelron said:


> Yay 100k, now actually qualified!



Indeed you have, very awesome!  I added you into the Stones post because it slipped my mind while I was doing it; I was posting from my phone while the little one was crying like a baby, which made me forget it.  Sorry about that 

The badge looks good on you!


----------



## Deelron (Mar 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Indeed you have, very awesome!  I added you into the Stones post because it slipped my mind while I was doing it; I was posting from my phone while the little one was crying like a baby, which made me forget it.  Sorry about that
> 
> The badge looks good on you!


 
Haha no problem, I know all about that sort of thing  .


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

Deelron said:


> Yay 100k, now actually qualified!



*Congrats- Great job!* 

Congrats to all of the other Stoners too!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 14, 2015)

This is getting so much active and interesting, nice milestones every night ... people getting happy and most important, making happier a lot more.

@Norton, @manofthem we should organize a 1-week-challenge every month even with symbolic prizes just to keep the spirit growing more and more 

Congrats to the stonners, to the team and really for all your dedication  

PS: Great Quadruplets image


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> This is getting so much active and interesting, nice milestones every night ... people getting happy and most important, making happier a lot more.
> 
> @Norton, @manofthem we should organize a 1-week-challenge every month even with symbolic prizes just to keep the spirit growing more and more
> 
> ...



Well as far as I know, next Challenge will be here shortly in May.  That gives us time to figure out what exactly it'll be, what kinds of prizes, etc.  But I agree that an increase in challenges is a good idea.  It's something that we ought to discuss more about as a team


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Well as far as I know, next Challenge will be here shortly in May.  That gives us time to figure out what exactly it'll be, what kinds of prizes, etc.  But I agree that an increase in challenges is a good idea.  It's something that we ought to discuss more about as a team



I know that for you or for @Norton, organizing them can be really out of agenda, but I do recognize that all the "loud" that we create pre-challenge, during it and after some days it's finished it's huge among the other teams and ours of course ... why not getting profit of it to get more new members more usually?  That's why I throwed up that silly idea maybe, IDK, I can post it a more ellaborated one into the team thread.


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> This is getting so much active and interesting, nice milestones every night ... people getting happy and most important, making happier a lot more.
> 
> @Norton, @manofthem *we should organize a 1-week-challenge every month even with symbolic prizes just to keep the spirit growing more and more *
> 
> ...




We have 2 types of challenges when we crunch:

1) challenges that we spend a good deal of time organizing and setting up, which is quite a lot of work.

and

2) The day to day challenge of continuing to crunch, keep each others rigs running/supporting each other 

Both are equally important... we host/participate in challenges (1) only a few times per year in order to keep them manageable.

The spirit is always there!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 14, 2015)

Message received Captain. I just enjoyed all the hype with this one, that made me thought we could get good new members faster, but I do understand about keeping them manageable. Of course, no doubt the spirit is always there ... if not, we won't be here right now


----------



## Norton (Mar 14, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Message received Captain. I just enjoyed all the hype with this one, that made me thought we could get good new members faster, but I do understand about keeping them manageable. Of course, no doubt the spirit is always there ... if not, we won't be here right now



I think of it like this....

You can build a tower with bricks and get it really tall in a hurry if you just stack them up OR you take the time on each course to make sure the cement between each brick is done well- takes more time for the latter but the foundation is stronger and lasts longer 

All input and opinions are valuable though!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 14, 2015 


@peche passed 25,000   
@Heaven7 passed 30,000   
@Antykain passed 200,000   

@Redtoad passed 1,700,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *










I thought this was funny


----------



## peche (Mar 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passed _25,000_


2 machins crunching 24/7 can do miracles...! if i could i will power on a tird temporal computer to crunch, intel 13-3220, 
Congrats to all brave stoners!




Spoiler: twis, for twin stoners!











@CAPSLOCKSTUCK here is your spoiler too!


Spoiler: =D












Regards, 

Regards,


----------



## twilyth (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh yeah, the old "temporary rig" line.  We know it well.  I've got 5 *cough* 'temporary rigs' running right now myself.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 15, 2015


@DinaAngel passes 1,000   
@peche passes 30,000   
@Heaven7 passes 40,000   
@blunt14468 passes 60,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 60,000   
@krusha03 passes 250,000   

@ArcticFir3 passes 2,500,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *








For our @DinaAngel 







And for out twin stoners 


Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wooo passed the 100,000 and am now a qualified Cruncher 
and for some reason the stats on my contribution page have to yet catch up with what shows on my computer.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats @Caring1.
Keep Crunching Bro


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Congrats @Caring1.
> Keep Crunching Bro


Did i took you over? I need to make some distance before you get 4 Xeons crunching for you


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Did i took you over? I need to make some distance before you get 4 Xeons crunching for you


You did, A few people have zoomed past me while I crunch away slowly.
Don't worry, i'll get my Xeons and try catching up as soon as I can


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Did i took you over? I need to make some distance before you get 4 Xeons crunching for you


Just keep Crunching becasue I am coming for you


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _30,000 _*  *


 
Twin crunching for the win!
a third cruncher soon!!





Spoiler: Twin stoners!


----------



## Bow (Mar 16, 2015)

I would take some of that tag team action


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Wooo passed the 100,000 and am now a qualified Cruncher
> and for some reason the stats on my contribution page have to yet catch up with what shows on my computer.


Great to hear! Congratulations @Caring1 !


Caring1 said:


> You did, A few people have zoomed past me while I crunch away slowly.
> Don't worry, i'll get my Xeons and try catching up as soon as I can


 Better not wait too long  :


Knoxx29 said:


> Just keep Crunching becasue I am coming for you


Me too!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Great to hear! Congratulations @Caring1 !
> Better not wait too long  :
> 
> Me too!


That means Crunch Faster and double your speed


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Just keep Crunching becasue I am coming for you


can i play too?
3rd cruncher machine already on!
let me share new specs:
Intel i3 3240, intel DH61CL motherboard, 4GB DDR3 1600GHZ, !





Spoiler: Welcome to the 3some!











Regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 16, 2015)

peche said:


> can i play too?


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> View attachment 63414


Nice little machine there... bet it could be rack up some serious points!  Sadly, after spending so much money, they only had enough money left to buy one display...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Nice little machine there... bet it could be rack up some serious points!  Sadly, after spending so much money, they only had enough money left to buy one display...


I hope it doesn't happen the same to me


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

krusha03 said:


>


That hurts dude...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

It's all @krusha03 fault if now i have 4 Xeons


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 16, 2015)

peche said:


> That hurts dude...


It's suppose to be motivational to crunch more


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's all @krusha03 fault if now i have 4 Xeons


Ouch


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

peche said:


> can i play too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if that paint is edible


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Ouch


I know that hurts


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's all @krusha03 fault if now i have 4 Xeons


Why is only one of them crunching atm?


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I wonder if that paint is edible


i hope so ...!



Knoxx29 said:


> I know that hurts


hurts pretty much ...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Why is only one of them crunching atm?


The first build is finished and crunching the second one I am just waiting for the board to be delivered and the motherboard with two socket I bought it around 1 hour ago


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

http://stats.free-dc.org/ 
is having issues?
i cannot see the page many minutes ago, now is slowly working ...

Regards,


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 17, 2015)

It is slow, froze up my entire chrome. Wonder whats going on.


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

peche said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/
> is having issues?
> i cannot see the page many minutes ago, now is slowly working ...
> 
> Regards,



@Toothless got his badge today and broke the site! 

Site seems to work fine with IE?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Free-DC seems to be working alright for me.  A little slow but Im mobile on slow speeds currently.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 16, 2015


@DinaAngel passes 2,000   
@Heaven7 passes 50,000   
@Para_Franck passes 60,000   
@Caring1 passes 100,000   
@Toothless passes 100,000   
@SirKeldon passes 550,000   

@xvi passes 7,000,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   


and Congrats to @Caring1 and @Toothless on earning their Cruncher Badges, the twins!   *








Twin badge earners tonight come to play with us!


----------



## xvi (Mar 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _7,000,000_


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2015)

Great job stoners! 

and
Congrats to @Caring1 and @Toothless on earning your badges!


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> @Toothless got his badge today and broke the site!
> 
> Site seems to work fine with IE?


lol ...I
@Norton  did you mean bake the site?

Grat work stoners!!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2015)

Hmm.. I might have left the oven on a tad too long.. those stones smell so good with an old Pentium 4 smeared on top.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats tho the Twin @Caring1 and @Toothless Great Job Keep Crunching


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2015)

No badge yet?
I thought I had checked the box in my profile


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> No badge yet?
> I thought I had checked the box in my profile


Did you go to preference and put your nickname?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Did you go to preference and put your nickname?
> View attachment 63423


Sure did, did that a while ago when I thought I had reached the 100,000 previously, but then found out I need 7 times that.
Edit, I noticed I had it typed exactly as it appears on this site, but on WCG I don't use a capital so it is amended and now working


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Sure did, did that a while ago when I thought I had reached the 100,000 previously, but then found out I need 7 times that.


You know that it takes some hours before it shows up.

What I suggest you is delete it and write it once again, it could helps.


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats stoners...!
Congrats for those pretty badges, im on my way to get one soon!
 hoping  my 3 babes could work faster...!



Spoiler: Just for triplet crunchers!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2015)

I see badges under @Caring1 and @Toothless, very beautiful to see! Keep up the crunching


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2015)

peche said:


> Congrats stoners...!
> Congrats for those pretty badges, im on my way to get one soon!
> hoping  my 3 babes could work faster...!
> 
> ...


@peche i am getting Loco with those spoiler


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @peche i am getting Loco with those spoiler


lol!
thats was for triplets...!! want a see a four a'kind ones?


Regards,


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2015)

peche said:


> lol!
> thats was for triplets...!! want a see a four a'kind ones?
> 
> 
> Regards,


I think there is a greater chance for a nice two pair


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2015)

Found something on CL for @Toothless .  Notice which category it's under.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Found something on CL for @Toothless .  Notice which category it's under. http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/sop/4930354589.html


Nice find. I'm sure they both crunch or at least makes something that crunch.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 17, 2015


@CTMxGMG passes 200   
@peche passes 40,000   
@Fakex passes 60,000    
@Heaven7 passes 70,000   
@blunt14468 passes 70,000   
@XZero450 passes 400,000   
@craigo passes 950,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *









The greatest team ever welcomes @CTMxGMG!


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _40,000 _


on my way to 100K!!

Triplets work flawless!


Spoiler: for triplet stoners!











Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2015)

peche said:


> on my way to 100K!!
> 
> Triplets work flawless!
> 
> ...



Indeed sir, a great job. Keep it up and soon that Badge will be hanging out with you all the time. That 100k really is a huge stone to pass, and it feels so good to do so


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Indeed sir, a great job. Keep it up and soon that Badge will be hanging out with you all the time. That 100k really is a huge stone to pass, and it feels so good to do so


the aims are so high but the temporal hardware is working flawless!!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

peche said:


> on my way to 100K!!
> 
> Triplets work flawless!
> 
> ...


Those spoiler


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Those spoiler


@Knoxx29  Join the triplets …! for the win….
Cuadruplets are coming!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 18, 2015


@CTMxGMG passes 500   
@peche passes 50,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 70,000   
@Para_Franck passes 70,000   
@Heaven7 passes 80,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 250,000   


TechPowerUp! passes 1,400,000,000
*

*



*

*



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight and Mad Props to TPU!!!   
*









More respect


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _50,000_


f*ck yeah!!!!!
Triplets for the win!!!


Spoiler: Sooory knoxx!!











Congrats all stoners!!!
Congrats team ... we are rocking


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 19, 2015)

Holy crap! 1,400,000,000 is incredible. I literally lol'd at the giant  He looks so amazed. 

Also, @peche I hate to say it but we didn't have triplets today.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Holy crap! 1,400,000,000 is incredible. I literally lol'd at the giant  He looks so amazed.
> 
> Also, @peche I hate to say it but we didn't have triplets today.


 how could you?
worst news ever....


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 19, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Holy crap! 1,400,000,000 is incredible. I literally lol'd at the giant  He looks so amazed.
> 
> Also, @peche I hate to say it but we didn't have triplets today.


No, but we twin again. Looks like 100k is on its way!


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> No, but we twin again. Looks like 100k is on its way!


ohhhhh twis you said....
here is your spoiler my friend!!



Spoiler: twins ... fot the win ... or the booner at least


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 19, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 1,000   
@blunt14468 passes 80,000   
@Heaven7 passes 90,000   
@Deelron passes 150,000   
@l3nderb passes 300,000   
@SirKeldon passes 600,000     
@ChaoticG8R passes 950,000      

*

*Congrats to our stoners tonight!   







*



On this night, I share one of my favorite scenes of all time, from one of my favorite childhood movies


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 20, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 3,000   
@peche passes 60,000   
@Heaven7 passes 100,000   
@krusha03 passes 300,000   



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   



And Congrats to @Heaven7 on earning the mighty Cruncher Badge!   *











Well done everyone


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _60,000_


a little bit slow but im on my way !!
Congrats stoners!!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats to the stoners

Remind me not to post when drunk.  Wait you said that's the only time you post

Don't hit me up for money I am not that drunk


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2015)

mjkmike said:


> Congrats to the stoners
> 
> Remind me not to post when drunk.  Wait you said that's the only time you post
> 
> Don't hit me up for money I am not that drunk



Drunk posts are good and humorous, nothing wrong with them 

When I drunk post (or mobile post, for that matter), I always get called out by @t_ski


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 21, 2015)

My numbers went down the tube today. Accidentally left WCG off after a reboot.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> My numbers went down the tube today. Accidentally left WCG off after a reboot.



Aye, been there many many times and it's always so frustrating


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> When I drunk post (or mobile post, for that matter), I always get called our @t_ski


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! Love that badge!  I promise to wear it with pride  It's pretty weird you know... a couple of days ago I didn't even know what crunching was... Didn't know about badgers/stoners and all that stuff. I just wanted to give crunching a short try, but I looks like you got me addicted to it! Since there is no turning back now, I'm planning to set up a second system to crunch next week (just waiting for some extra parts to arrive). Now I can finally put those leftover hardware parts that lie unused in my basement to good use! Can't wait... 
I'd like to thank all of you for introducing me to this  - I'll spread the word about the WCG! Also, I want to give special thanks to:
@Knoxx29 - It was your posts here at TPU that got me interested in crunching in the first place 
@peche - Your spoilers heat up the place more than my 24/7 crunching does 
Thanks again, everybody. I'm very proud to be part of the team!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2015)

That's why sometimes it's good to complain


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheers!   Moderately, of course!


----------



## FireFox (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe is off topic.
I just wanted let know that the second Xeon V2 Machine is running, unfortunately I have some issues with windows update, there are a few updates no installed becasue everytime i try to install it I get BSOD


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks again, everybody. I'm very proud to be part of the team!



all of us are!



Heaven7 said:


> @peche - Your spoilers heat up the place more than my 24/7 crunching does


just because you said it!!


Spoiler: come, crunch with me!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 21, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passed 5,000   
@peche passed 70,000   
@Para_Franck passed 80,000   
@blunt14468 passed 90,000   
@moonboystrikesback passed 350,000   
@SirKeldon passed 650,000     
@Pandacoder passed 800,000      


Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *










I just watched this episode in its entirety for the first time ever tonight, and it was great


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 22, 2015)

@peche is on fire!


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passed _70,000_


excellent ... my 2 temp rigs are rocking!!! also my work rig too!!



Para_Franck said:


> @peche is on fire!


you too my friend!!
look at this!! you be interested!
http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=970948&theme=16


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 22, 2015)

peche said:


> you too my friend!!
> look at this!! you be interested!
> http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=970948&theme=16


Thank you so very much man!
May everyone proudly show the world their stats. May every cruncher be proud to be helping such important research. May our hard earned money be put to good use.  Welcome to the geek side of the world, a place were computer power is awesome.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2015)

54 days ago I didn't have a clue about what Crunching was, today i own 3 Crunchers Machine and one more is on the way, i am very happy about what i am doing, be a Cruncher make me feel good.

Cruncher Forever


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats @Heaven7 you are doing a great job, keep doing so


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe is off topic.
> I just wanted let know that the second Xeon V2 Machine is running, unfortunately I have some issues with windows update, there are a few updates no installed becasue everytime i try to install it I get BSOD


Hope you could solve the problem... looking forward to your progress with that new machine running! 


peche said:


> just because you said it!!


Thanks @peche!  You definitely are on fire. 


Para_Franck said:


> Thank you so very much man!
> May everyone proudly show the world their stats. May every cruncher be proud to be helping such important research. May our hard earned money be put to good use. Welcome to the geek side of the world, a place were computer power is awesome.


You hit the nail on its head there!   It's not just all about points and ranks but looking at the bigger picture and helping this awesome project move along. You're doing a great job, keep it up! 


Knoxx29 said:


> 54 days ago I didn't have a clue about what Crunching was, today i own 3 Crunchers Machine and one more is on the way, i am very happy about what i am doing, be a Cruncher make me feel good.


I feel exactly the same way... thanks again for getting me interested. I'll keep you informed on how my second crunching rig will fare. Should be up next week. Also, it seems that you are moving up quite fast with those new machines! I'll try to keep up with you...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Also, it seems that you are moving up quite fast with those new machines! I'll try to keep up with you...


I have noticed the same, since the second Xeon is Crunching numbers are growing
What next when i add the Dual socket Motherboard


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 22, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What next when i add the Dual socket Motherboard


To expect some serious competition for me! Way to go...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> To expect some serious competition for me! Way to go...


Nah, I will always keep a few steps behind you, I will push the Accelerator just when needed


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks @peche!  You definitely are on fire.


thanks my friend!!
i have 3 rigs, 2 temporal ones, the last one is my work machine, by april's, or may i hope my second machine will be crunching will be online,


Para_Franck said:


> Thank you so very much man!
> May everyone proudly show the world their stats. May every cruncher be proud to be helping such important research. May our hard earned money be put to good use. Welcome to the geek side of the world, a place were computer power is awesome.


im pretty happy you liked the sign! and also you are right again! lest rock on crunching and helping!




Knoxx29 said:


> Nah, I will always keep a few steps behind you, I will push the Accelerator just when needed


Dual xeons... there is no slow speed there...!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 22, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 7,000   
@Pan passes 20,000   
@Fakex passes 70,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 80,000   
@peche passes 80,000   

@15th Warlock passes 1,800,000          




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











For our Warlock


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm back on track to 100k! With those dual Xeons I think @peche might beat me there, and my one day absence has given @Para_Franck a bit of a lead too. They might twin up for 100k and leave me.


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _80,000_













bubbleawsome said:


> I'm back on track to 100k! With those dual Xeons I think @peche might beat me there, and my one day absence has given @Para_Franck a bit of a lead too. They might twin up for 100k and leave me.


im pretty impressed here about how my 3 machines are doing!!

But wait a minute there is a spoiler for us @bubbleawsome 


Spoiler: twins for the win!











Congrats all stoners!!!
dont give up !!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 23, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 8,000   
@Para_Franck passes 90,000   
@blunt14468 passes 100,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 450,000   
@nightriderjt passes 800,000     

@Vinska (librin.so.1) passes 25,000,000 
                       
               
       
                



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


And Congrats to @blunt14468 on earning his Cruncher Badge!   


*





For some original King Kong nostalgia love


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the club, @blunt14468 !


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome job everyone! 

Sweet *25 million* for *@Vinska (librin.so.1) *

and congrats to *@blunt14468* for earning your badge!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sweet *25 million* for *@Vinska (librin.so.1) *



You know, I thought I had _librin.so.1_ put in after @Vinska, but apparently I forgot to add it in. Silly me, added it in now.


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2015)

crap ... i could be there... like 300p left... 
Well i guess tomorow will be my day !

Congrats all stoners!! pretty nice job!
@blunt14468 congrats for your badge, keep crunchin!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2015)

peche said:


> crap ... i could be there... like 300p left...
> Well i guess tomorow will be my day !



Indeed it was a close one, but fear not for tomorrow shall be a good one


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Indeed it was a close one, but fear not for tomorrow shall be a good one


i hope tomorow i will beat 100K

ReGards,


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats @blunt14468

Today I should hit the 300K


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm at 87k, but being in GMT-6 I won't be breaking 90k today I don't think. I'm leaving the PC on while I'm on a 3 day trip though, so I might catch up a little. May the 3 of us hit 100k today, tomorrow, or the day right after that!


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'm at 87k, but being in GMT-6 I won't be breaking 90k today I don't think. I'm leaving the PC on while I'm on a 3 day trip though, so I might catch up a little. May the 3 of us hit 100k today, tomorrow, or the day right after that!


im pretty tempted to use my last weapon just for today ....
Intel i7 3770


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2015)

peche said:


> im pretty tempted to use my last weapon just for today ....
> Intel i7 3770


already crunching....!
4 machines.. 2 i7's, 1 i5 and 1 i3 ... 100K here i come!!

Regards,


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, um cratch that 3 day vacation. Plans cancelled. It's also sprin break so there is more gaming.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> already crunching....!
> 4 machines.. 2 i7's, 1 i5 and 1 i3 ... 100K here i come!!
> 
> Regards,


I'll have a spoiler of my own waiting for you!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 25, 2015)

I just realized that the next time i show up as a stoner, I will have reached the 100k before the end of the month goal!
Give me a HELL!
Give me a YEAH! 

Rock On!


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks guys... I'm already looking at building a 2p or maybe 4p crunch box. just waiting for the right deal to pop up


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'll have a spoiler of my own waiting for you!


waiting!!!! 



Para_Franck said:


> I just realized that the next time i show up as a stoner, I will have reached the 100k before the end of the month goal!
> Give me a HELL!
> Give me a YEAH!
> 
> Rock On!


thaats the attitude my friend!!


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

blunt14468 said:


> thanks guys... I'm already looking at building a 2p or maybe 4p crunch box. just waiting for the right deal to pop up


Great! From what I learned from fellow crunchers getting their hands on something like LGA1366-setups, that stuff can be bought real cheap, as long as you refrain from buying it new like "someone" here used to do...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Great! From what I learned from fellow crunchers getting their hands on something like LGA1366-setups, that stuff can be bought real cheap, as long as you refrain from buying it new like "someone" here used to do...



Problem is finding boards for those CPU's as they are rare and expensive  if you find one, snag it!


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 25, 2015)

this looks interesting 
* 8x OPTERON 4332HE 3GHZ SIX CORE CPU'S 32GB MEM *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 24, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 9,000   
@peche passes 90,000   
@Heaven7 passes 150,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 300,000   
@XZero450 passes 450,000   
@SirKeldon passes 700,000     



Keep it up, stoners!   *










Looks like tomorrow bodes well for some stoners


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Problem is finding boards for those CPU's as they are rare and expensive  if you find in, snag it!


Yes, that's very true for decent 2P boards, yet for a dedicated cruncher you may try looking for one of those (rather cr@ppy) 2P boards with limited PCIe slots or unusual layouts nobody bought in the first place. Quite cheap, as long as you don't need x16 slots or full PCIe lane support. I bought a used 2P Intel board recently on ebay for 100€, and it works great. You're absolutely right, though - decent 2P 1366-boards are expensive! Don't know about AMD 4P-boards, but things could be the same with them.


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _90,000_


noooooooooooooooooooo
dammit.... not even with 4 machines crunching could 100K goal be passed...
congrats all stoners...!


manofthem said:


> Looks like tomorrow bodes well for some stoners


well said!
for the twins, there you have!


Spoiler: twins ... for twin stoners!











Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw a dual 1366 board go on ebay for ~$105


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

blunt14468 said:


> this looks interesting
> * 8x OPTERON 4332HE 3GHZ SIX CORE CPU'S 32GB MEM *


Guess THIS is the link you mean. It looks interesting, indeed - not too expensive, either!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I saw a dual 1366 board go on ebay for ~$105


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo
> dammit.... not even with 4 machines crunching could 100K goal be passed...
> congrats all stoners...!
> 
> ...


You'll reach your goal with lightning speed!!! Until then... thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You'll reach your goal with lightning speed!!! Until then... thanks for the spoiler!


well i gotta say not today but tomorrow!
keeping rocking since the first day for sure!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


Because you weren't looking yet? 

EDIT: Actually, thery're cheaper now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HP-Z800...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf4c23ef

EDIT #2: How about cheaper?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Motherbo...213?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27eb970f85

Not sure what that one supports though, might be worth googling.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Because you weren't looking yet?
> 
> EDIT: Actually, thery're cheaper now:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HP-Z800...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf4c23ef



Wow, that price is much lower than I had expected.  As an experienced man, what's your thought on that board, would you purchase?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2015)

If I could find the drivers and everything I need (or run Win7/8/8.1 - I think you need Pro) AND I could figure out the funky power connectors (or buy a matching HP PSU), possibly would consider it just for a straight cruncher.  I would probably be more inclined to go with this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERMICRO-...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed66c434d

Just because it's a Supermicro and easy to get drivers, specs, etc. for, and will take a standard PSU.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If I could find the drivers and everything I need (or run Win7/8/8.1 - I think you need Pro) AND I could figure out the funky power connectors (or buy a matching HP PSU), possibly would consider it just for a straight cruncher.  I would probably be more inclined to go with this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERMICRO-...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed66c434d
> 
> Just because it's a Supermicro and easy to get drivers, specs, etc. for, and will take a standard PSU.



Thanks T, I'd be up for the easiest possible solution lol. I don't use any hardware that should require crazy drivers. Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-S5520...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f81bea93

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ReWork-FOXC...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418be9cdb0

The intel one may have a funky PSU header as well.


----------



## blunt14468 (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Guess THIS is the link you mean. It looks interesting, indeed - not too expensive, either!


yes sir


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2015)

@manofthem and @t_ski Keep in mind that almost all of dual socket motherboards have absolutely 0 ability for overclocking. 

With that said, a buyer planning to use this setup for crunching will want to get the highest clocked chips for better performance crunching.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

All this discussion should probably be moved over to the main WCG thread to keep Milestones tidy.

Now in stark contradiction to that, I do want to mention that you'll want to make sure the board supports registered DDR3 since it's a bit cheaper than the ECC-only that my Z600 demands.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

xvi said:


> All this discussion should probably be moved over to the main WCG thread to keep Milestones tidy.
> 
> Now in stark contradiction to that, I do want to mention that you'll want to make sure the board supports registered DDR3 since it's a bit cheaper than the ECC-only that my Z600 demands.



Was just thinking that (both things actually) 


Sorry for derailing this thread guys.  Let's move our sexy dual socket talk back to the main team thread.


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

a little bit late… but goal done!!!
100K passed… and also got my badge!!!



Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats on the huge milestone @peche !!!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats on the huge milestone @peche !!!


99K to 100K is like the hardest milestone ever!!!  
Goal completed thanks for suporting,


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> a little bit late… but goal done!!!
> 100K passed… and also got my badge!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I should get there tonight as well! We should make a great big fire and dance around it to celebrate!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, I'm going to be at 90k today. Glad you guys made it!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 25, 2015)

HELL YEAH!
Just got there!

Keep it up @bubbleawsome , we will just have to celebrate again when you get there!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I should get there tonight as well! We should make a great big fire and dance around it to celebrate!


correct... lets make a party 



bubbleawsome said:


> Well, I'm going to be at 90k today. Glad you guys made it!


Thanks a lot dude, i hope you get here soon!!!




Para_Franck said:


> HELL YEAH!
> Just got there!
> 
> Keep it up @bubbleawsome , we will just have to celebrate again when you get there!


spoilers?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

I should hit the 100K tonight


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome, guys! Congrats on earning your badges.  I'm very happy to crunch along with you. Great team! 


peche said:


> correct... lets make a party
> spoilers?


Here you go, my friend 


Spoiler: Let's have a beer to celebrate!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Here you go, my friend
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let's have a beer to celebrate!
> ...


what a spoiler my friend!!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Awesome, guys! Congrats on earning your badges.  I'm very happy to crunch along with you. Great team!
> 
> Here you go, my friend
> 
> ...


You call heineken a beer? Not even dutch people like it


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You call heineken a beer? Not even dutch people like it


I don't know if it even exists - license breweries everywhere. Glad to hear even the dutch themselves hate it - me too!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 25, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I should hit the 100K tonight


Keep it up! We will be triplets, badged triplets!


Spoiler


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You call heineken a beer? Not even dutch people like it



You got that right! My beers start at 6.5% alcohol and they are mainly local micro-brewerie beers. If it's a belgium inspired (dubbel) beer, it's even better!


Spoiler: belgian beer










http://letreflenoir.com/bieres/hurlevent/


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I don't know if it even exists - license breweries everywhere. Glad to hear even the dutch themselves hate it - me too!


Actually Heineken is not licensed and produced only by Heineken in the Netherlands. 


Para_Franck said:


> You got that right! My beers start at 6.5% alcohol and they are mainly local micro-brewerie beers. If it's a belgium inspired (dubbel) beer, it's even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Belgian beers also


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

taliking about beer?
Ask a wise man!
Eddie vedder knows a lot about beers!!


Spoiler: A wise man!



Source:


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great discussion! I'll have to resist the urge to go on, however - as it's the Milestones thread, after all...  sorry.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn it, I want beer so hard now!!!

Congrats @peche on your 100K and getting the badge!!!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey @peche , I've got the badge to now!


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Damn it, I want beer so hard now!!!
> 
> Congrats @peche on your 100K and getting the badge!!!


gracias amigo !!!



Para_Franck said:


> Hey @peche , I've got the badge to now!



Cool!! is pretty hard to get here... but totally worth it!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 25, 2015


@Folgore passes 1,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 10,000   
@st2000 passes 40,000   
@Para_Franck passes 100,000   
@peche passes 100,000   
@Deelron passes 200,000   
@rusha03 passes 350,000   
@newtekie1 passes 350,000   
@Black.Raven passes 450,000   

@FordGT90Concept passes 7,000,000             



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   

And congrats to both @peche and @Para_Franck on earning their Cruncher Badges!    *








Very big night with double stoners, double badges, and some huge Fords! 


















and for our twins... 



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats to all of the stoners! 

and to *@Para_Franck* and *@peche* for earning your badges!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 26, 2015)

Great job everyone!

Special congrats to @peche and @Para_Franck for the 100K!


Spoiler: different twins


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Mar 25, 2015*
> @rusha03 passes _350,000 _



K, he certainly is rushing


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Para_Franck passes _100,000 _
> @peche passes _100,000_


pretty proud!!!


Norton said:


> Congrats to all of the stoners!
> 
> and to *@Para_Franck* and *@peche* for earning your badges!


thanks captain!!! im here on hard dutty 



bubbleawsome said:


> Great job everyone!
> 
> Special congrats to @peche and @Para_Franck for the 100K!
> 
> ...


thanks my friend, i was waiting another kind of spoiler but thanks any way ...!!


and also we dont have twins ... we had 4kind!!!

here is the spoiler!!



Spoiler: Poker!!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 26, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks my friend, i was waiting another kind of spoiler but thanks any way ...!!


Here is a twin spoiler for us!


Spoiler: twin badgers











Man it's great we got here, to bad my car broke down and I have no more money to build a crunching rig, i'm also going to slow things down a little, give some slack to my 4770k, I haven't worked (CAD) or gamed with it, since I enrolled for the WCG contest.


----------



## peche (Mar 26, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Man it's great we got here, to bad my car broke down and I have no more money to build a crunching rig, i'm also going to slow things down a little, give some slack to my 4770k, I haven't worked (CAD) or gamed with it, since I enrolled for the WCG contest


well thats pretty bad news, but i now you will handle, lets still rocking and enjoy your badge, 

Regards,


----------



## Bow (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 26, 2015 


@Folgore passes 4,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 90,000   

@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 30,000,000

                      
               
        
               



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


And a warm welcome to @ThE_MaD_ShOt to the 30 Millionaire's Club!   *











3 stoners? A magic number?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats on a huge milestone @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats on a huge milestone @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!!



^^^ This!!!

Congrats to @ThE_MaD_ShOt and our other stoners!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks guys I really do appreciate it.  Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 27, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks guys I really do appreciate it.  Can't wait for the next one.


Nice work @ThE_MaD_ShOt Awesome Stone!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 27, 2015 


@Folgore passes 6,000   
@l3nderb passes 350,000   
@SirKeldon passes 750,000     

@craigo passes 1,000,000         

@gobuuku passes 75,000,000
*





*



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


And a warm welcome to @craigo to the Millionaire's Club!   *








As you probably noticed, Free-DC didn't have its final update, so this list may be a little stale, but if any additional stoners pop up, I'll add them in tomorrow 

In the meantime, more cores!


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2015)

*Great job stoners!!!!!! *

Congrats to @craigo for joining the* Millionaire's Club*!  

and @gobuuku .....* dayum!!! *That's a mighty fine *75 million* stone!


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2015)

congrats all stoners!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty impressive guys! Keep the stones comming.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

An awesome milestone by our consistent #1 
And great job all around, well done guys


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> An awesome milestone by our consistent #1
> And great job all around, well done guys



Jeez, your finally back on???


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez, your finally back on???


On and off.  It's been a crazy semester at school, once more.  Trying to handle classes, planning for the summer, applying for internships, thinking about graduate school, etc.  Doesn't leave a lot of time for non-school activities


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> On and off.  It's been a crazy semester at school, once more.  Trying to handle classes, planning for the summer, applying for internships, thinking about graduate school, etc.  Doesn't leave a lot of time for non-school activities



Just find it man, we miss you around here


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Just find it man, we miss you around here


Thank you 
I'll do what I can.  Finals are still a month off, so a bit of a lull before the storm comes through


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 28,  2015 


@Folgore passes 8,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 100,000   
@MxPhenom 216 passes 150,000   
@Heaven7 passes 200,000   

@ChaoticG8R passes 1,000,000         





Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


And Congrats to @bubbleawsome on earning his Cruncher Badge   


And a warm welcome to @ChaoticG8R to the Millionaire's Club   *











2 nights in a row with new Millionaires


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesomeness all around.  That first 100k and then 1M were definitely two of the best


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess I trailed along at the end of our little group, but we made it!




Pretty exciting!
Now I just need to find a few more cores to make that 1m. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I guess I trailed along at the end of our little group, but we made it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slow and steady wins the race--you can do it 
But LMK if you want a bit of a boost....happen to have a couple cores here and there


----------



## peche (Mar 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @bubbleawsome passes _100,000_


congrats bro!
Finally!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I guess I trailed along at the end of our little group, but we made it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, welcome to the badged zone, i knew you'd make it!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 29, 2015
*

*@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 200   
@Folgore passes 10,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 350,000   
@SirKeldon passes 800,000     
@Pandacoder passes 850,000      

@james888 passes 13,000,000           *

*
Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   
*








A little Calvin and Hobbes for our @xvi


----------



## Nordic (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool! I have been hardely paying attention to anything crunching or folding related lately. Yet still I keep crunching and getting milestones. I am almost half way to my goal of 30 million.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 30, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 3,000   
@Caring1 passes 150,000   
@Deelron passes 250,000   


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   
*







Keep it up stoners


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 31, 2015)

When will my next stone be reached? To crunch or not to crunch? That is NOT the question, because not crunching is not an option!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> When will my next stone be reached? To crunch or not to crunch? That is NOT the question, because not crunching is not an option!



Looks like you're at 124k and your rac is about 4.2k, which means you'll hit the next stone at *150k* in about 6-7 days or so, given that rac keeps fairly constant.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


That's really perfect!


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> A little Calvin and Hobbes for our @xvi









Dunno why I'm not seeing notifications for some things. Just looked at the alerts and didn't get the tag notification.


----------



## Para_Franck (Apr 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Looks like you're at 124k and your rac is about 4.2k, which means you'll hit the next stone at *150k* in about 6-7 days or so, given that rac keeps fairly constant.


OOO you sir possess the knowledge! It was not an actual question, more a way to show enthusiasm, but now I know!


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Mar 31, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 4,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 20,000   
@Pan passes 25,000   
@blunt14468 passes 150,000   
@peche passes 150,000   
@Heaven7 passes 250,000   
@Broom2455 passes 750,000     


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *








Oh yeah


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 1, 2015)

That parting remark.


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _150,000 _*  *


helll yeah!!!!

congrats all stoners!!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Well done guys.
I've had to slow it down a bit due to excessively high power bills, apparently i'm using over 200% more than a comparable household, and that's after a near 30% reduction from my last bill.  
I'm guessing running two airconditioners 24/7 didn't help.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Well done guys.
> I've had to slow it down a bit due to excessively high power bills, apparently i'm using over 200% more than a comparable household, and that's after a near 30% reduction from my last bill.
> I'm guessing running two airconditioners 24/7 didn't help.


Allow me to ask you, what are you running for Crunching?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

A Xeon 3070 dual core, an i5 3570k stock and an AMD E350 Laptop.
All three were running 24/7 until now apart from restarts due to updates and minor maintenance.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> A Xeon 3070 dual core, an i5 3570k stock and an AMD E350 Laptop.
> All three were running 24/7 until now apart from restarts due to updates and minor maintenance.


How many Watts use every single Machine?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How many Watts use every single Machine?


I really have no idea how much they use.
I assume because they have fairly low wattage CPU's they wouldn't use much power, especially after I stopped using the GPU also.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I really have no idea how much they use.
> I assume because they have fairly low wattage CPU's they wouldn't use much power, especially after I stopped using the GPU also.


You freak me out, today I have tested my last build, a 2P system and it's using 200W plus I have 2 more Xeons build, one use 80w and the second one 75w, all 3 builds together use 355W/360W, i dont get electricity bills every month i pay 80€ per month (80€ ×12 = 960€ per year) and if I use more than that I have to pay the rest, i am wondering how much would i have to pay for 360W.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

My bills are charged at a rate of $0.25 per KWh, so it adds up quite quickly.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> My bills are charged at a rate of $0.25 per KWh, so it adds up quite quickly.


Mine €0.26,22


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2015)

I've seen some altcoin miners install 220v in their homes for the increase in efficiency. Since everything is driven by profits, I assume it's worth doing if you start pulling serious power. Kind of wonder what it would cost and if power rates would change. I suppose a kWh is a kWh no matter what voltage.
(80 Plus rating wants up to 2% better efficiency for the same badge. Dunno what average efficiency jumps are for real PSUs though.)


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2015)

xvi said:


> I've seen some altcoin miners install 220v in their homes for the increase in efficiency. Since everything is driven by profits, I assume it's worth doing if you start pulling serious power. Kind of wonder what it would cost and if power rates would change. I suppose a kWh is a kWh no matter what voltage.
> (80 Plus rating wants up to 2% better efficiency for the same badge. Dunno what average efficiency jumps are for real PSUs though.)


I would hesitate to do something like that - not because of the cost but because I'd almost certainly pop up on the utility's radar as being a potential grow house.  In fact, I'm a little surprised that hasn't already happened.


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I would hesitate to do something like that - not because of the cost but because I'd almost certainly pop up on the utility's radar as being a potential grow house.  In fact, I'm a little surprised that hasn't already happened.



You probably already have but then the police use infrared imaging via driveby or air to determine if you're growing or cooking


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2015)

Norton said:


> You probably already have but then the police use infrared imaging via driveby or air to determine if you're growing or cooking


I've actually wondered about that.  Since I have aluminum siding over wood siding and a double roof, I wonder how much information they could really get.  I imagine that the only way they could get any information at all would be through the windows but IDK.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 2, 2015)

But some peoples 290x farms probably did raise some eyebrows.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 2, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> But some peoples 290x farms probably did raise some eyebrows.


Good point.  I keep bitching about WCG not having a GPU project but at the same time, if they ever do have one again, I'll probably look back fondly at my current electric bills.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 1, 2015 *

*
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 7,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 400,000   
@krusha03 passes 400,000   
@SirKeldon passes 850,000      

@[Ion] passes 110,000,000   

*




*



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *









What a stone on such a day!  









And for our twin stoners... 



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome, 110M is quite amazing


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, 110M is quite amazing



Yes. Yes indeed, pretty outstanding! Great work on keeping up in incredible output!


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome job to [Ion] and our other stoners too!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yes. Yes indeed, pretty outstanding! Great work on keeping up in incredible output!


Tragically, 110M will be the last one for a while....only a little over a month until school gets out for the semester, and then it's back to low output until fall.  But we do what we can, and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2015)

Interesting coincidence from the F@H side:


mx500torid said:


> T-Bob passes 110,000,000 Congratulations!!!


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Apr 1, 2015 *
> 
> *@Knoxx29 passes 400,000
> [U￼ser=24169]@krusha03[/USER] passes 400,000   *
> ...



That spoiler captures what @Knoxx29 did to me fairly accurate


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> only a little over a month until school gets out for the semester, and then it's back to low output until fall. But we do what we can, and I'm very happy with the results.




Does that also mean that your going to disappear and not post or stop in and say hi like you did last summer?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Does that also mean that your going to disappear and not post or stop in and say hi like you did last summer?


----------



## peche (Apr 2, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That spoiler captures what @Knoxx29 did to me fairly accurate


agreed...!

Congrats knoxx.... 400K is a pretty big stone!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Does that also mean that your going to disappear and not post or stop in and say hi like you did last summer?


Tentatively no, but we'll see how work + summer school ends up


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 2, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 8,000   
@Folgore passes 20,000   
@st2000 passes 50,000   
@Recca29 passes 900,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *









Very tired tonight, need to sleep.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 3, 2015)

47 days for 50K points. not bad for a 25W processor.


----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2015)

well my 2 temporal computers will be gone today... so just my i7 will be helping me out in this stoner world.... soon a FX6300 will be here to help
So sad today ,  congrats all stoners here... keep it crunching!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 3, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 10,000   
@Deelron passes 300,000   
@Heaven7 passes 300,000   
@nightriderjt passes 850,000      



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *









Beautiful full moon tonight on the Nisan 14








And for out twin stoners... 



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2015)

Big Stones


----------



## Bow (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2015)

congrats guys!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 4, 2015 


@l3nderb passes 400,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 450,000   
@SirKeldon passes 900,000      



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *










Gotta love Saturday night


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2015)

Ooh, SirKeldon coming up on his first million points!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 5, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 25,000   
@Fakex passes 80,000   
@memmaker passes 400,000   
@Arjai passes 650,000     
@Pandacoder passes 900,000      


TechPowerUp hits 20,000,000 results today   *





(thanks @Norton for the tip) 
*


Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *















Gotta love milestones!  Here's a song called Milestone by the band Brand New


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2015)

Congrats team!
Keeeeeeeep Crunchig fellas!


----------



## Para_Franck (Apr 6, 2015)

Man I really want to build a quad opteron setup so I could crunch 24/7 without monopolizing my CAD/gaming rig. I could contribute even more. I had to slow down my crunching lately, cause I am working on some nice CAD projects and it shows. I don't know why, but it bothers me to know that I could be contributing more and that my daily results have diminished.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 6, 2015 


@st2000 passes 60,000   
@Heaven7 passes 350,000   
@Chevalr1c passes 850,000   

@xvi passes 7,500,000           




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   
*










Keep em coming!


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2015)

If I can keep my PPD up, only 97 days until 10m. 
Wait.. these are the same points as the pie posts, right?
Ah well, it'll come eventually.


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2015)

keep crunching team !!
Congrats all stoners!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2015)

xvi said:


> If I can keep my PPD up, only 97 days until 10m.
> *Wait.. these are the same points as the pie posts, right?*
> Ah well, it'll come eventually.



Yes, all the listings for pie, milestones, and top 20/40 are taken from Free-DC


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

Passed




Coming soon


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Coming soon


Won't take long considering the progress you make... let's meet again as "Millionaires"!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Won't take long considering the progress you make... let's meet again as "Millionaires"!


And as I knew ubuntu would be better over Windows 7 for Crunching, it should be faster, so maybe in a few days I will be switching to Ubuntu


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And as I knew ubuntu would be better over Windows 7 for Crunching, it should be faster, so maybe in a few days I will be switching to Ubuntu


Alright, so you will be an even more fearsome competitor from now on, then! If I (Vista user) ever should get ahead, I'd better watch my back for you! 


Spoiler: Watch out, crunchers! Knoxx-29 is coming for you!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Alright, so you will be an even more fearsome competitor from now on, then! If I (Vista user) ever should get ahead, I'd better watch my back for you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Watch out, crunchers! Knoxx-29 is coming for you!


Nice Spoiler  Bro 
That's not all, I am thinking if sell my 2 single Xeons and build 2/3 more 2P Machines


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nice Spoiler  Bro
> That's not all, I am thinking if sell my 2 single Xeons and build 2/3 more 2P Machines


I'm thinking about the same thing... looks like this won't be the end of it for us, right?  I'm looking forward to what machines and power we can get going to help our team and the WCG.  Also, a good way to have a nice & friendly competition of our own!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'm thinking about the same thing... looks like this won't be the end of it for us, right?  I'm looking forward to what machines and power we can get going to help our team and the WCG.  Also, a good way to have a nice & friendly competition of our own!


You're right, it won't be the end for us, this is just the beginning
Yeah let's add some nice Numbers to our Team
Competition?
I love the idea.
Deal


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Deal!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2015)

Respect dudes.
@Knoxx29
@Heaven7

Xeon madness


----------



## FireFox (Apr 7, 2015)

I just don't find any decent dual socket motherboard on Ebay


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I just don't find any decent dual socket motherboard on Ebay


You mean a dual LGA-1366 MB? Yes, hard to find good ones nowadays. 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Xeon madness


Thanks a lot, looks like we are all crazy, addicted crunchers high on "Xeon" 24/7 indeed!  With @Knoxx29 's daily numbers and dedication to crunch I fear I'll be the loser of our competition in the end - if so, I'll change my username to "DustEater", what do you think?  Heaven7 sounds rather silly, after all...


----------



## Bow (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## peche (Apr 8, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I just don't find any decent dual socket motherboard on Ebay


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gigabyte-GA-...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4193cea8ad


----------



## Arjai (Apr 8, 2015)

Have at it!! I'd love to see you guys ramp it up!! Of course it's in my nature to say so since, I get a small high from posting our Daily Numbers!

So, from a purely selfish point of view, *CRUNCH ON!!*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 7, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 20,000   
@Fakex passes 90,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 500,000   
@SirKeldon passes 950,000      

@BazookaJoe passes 3,500,000           


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *








The numbers are looking pretty good!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 8, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'll change my username to "DustEater"


Nah, I like @Heaven7
Btw 2P system shut down because I am installing Ubuntu, so for the next weeks you can go ahead and eat some pie


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 8, 2015 


@Deelron passes 350,000   
@krusha03 passes 450,000   
@XZero450 passes 500,000   

@Redtoad passes 1,800,000         

@Zachary-85 passes 8,500,000           



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











Oh it's been a long week already, and it's going to continue lol


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2015)

@manofthem why i am not in the milestone list?
550.000 doesn't count?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 9, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passed 25,000   
@Folgore passed 25,000   
@Fakex passed 100,000   
@Heaven7 passed 400,000   
@Knoxx29 passed 550,000     

@TRWOV passed 20,000,000           



Congrats to our stoners tonight   



And Congrats to @Fakex on earning your Cruncher Badge   


And welcome to @TRWOV to the 20 Millionaire's Club!    *











Oh the beautiful things going on, a great day to be in the neighborhood


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2015)

I know this is awfully late, but tonight we had a little get-together at my apartment to celebrate our friends' anniversary.  Needless to say, we had a splendid time and a little bit of the bubbly!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Milestones Today - Apr 6, 2015
Today is April 10


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Milestones Today - Apr 6, 2015
> Today is April 10



Its been a loooooooooong night  fixing now


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Btw 2P system shut down because I am installing Ubuntu, so for the next weeks you can go ahead and eat some pie


If it takes weeks to install Ubuntu., I'm glad to have Vista.  Also, it doesn't look like you are losing any points but instead race ahead!  It's amazing.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> If it takes weeks to install Ubuntu., I'm glad to have Vista.  Also, it doesn't look like you are losing any points but instead race ahead!  It's amazing.


I dont know what's happening but it's just 2 days that I have installed Ubuntu on the 2P Machine and as you said I am not losing any points
It seems like the Machine is possessed by some Demon


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It seems like the Machine is possessed by some Demon


That would be you...  Looks like I'll be left behind  Just noticed I got two stars - don't know why though as you should have those too


----------



## FireFox (Apr 10, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Just noticed I got two stars - don't know why though as you should have those too


Right now i am not concerned about the stars but about something else


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 10, 2015. 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 30,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 30,000   
@st2000 passes 70,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 150,000   

@SirKeldon passes 1,000,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   



And welcome to @SirKeldon to the Millionaire's Club!   *











Katy Perry approves this message! 



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome job guys!  Congrats to SirKeldon on your fist million and to everyone else!


----------



## Para_Franck (Apr 11, 2015)

I did not make it :-(


----------



## FireFox (Apr 11, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> I did not make it :-(


You will you will


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 30,000
> @CTMxGMG passes _30,000_



Hmm? No spoiler for our twin stoners?  @peche , I really miss your spoilers! 


Spoiler: Good work, stoners!










@SirKeldon 


Spoiler










@Knoxx29 : Nice new avatar! 
Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## peche (Apr 11, 2015)

7K to 200k ...! 
slowly makiing my way to!!

congrats to all stoners!


----------



## peche (Apr 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Hmm? No spoiler for our twin stoners?  @peche , I really miss your spoilers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Good work, stoners!
> ...


i was a little off line yestarday because of some blondes.... 



Spoiler: peche's blondes last night...











also i repied some minutes ago with out seen all posts... 
but my friend if you want a spoiler there is one...!!

For twin stoners!


Spoiler: twins ...For the Win!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 11, 2015)

peche said:


> 7K to 200k ...!
> slowly makiing my way to!!


Today I go slow because as you know one of my Dogs had destroyed the Internet cable and I was around 4 hours without Internet


----------



## twilyth (Apr 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Katy Perry approves this message!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Damn.  Looks like those puppies are ready to bust out.  {yuk, yuk - see what I did there?}


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 11, 2015)

peche said:


> i was a little off line yestarday because of some blondes....


I know the feeling...  I'll have some of my own tonight to celebrate, as it looks like I managed to get ahead of @Knoxx29 , demonic Xeon cruncher!   Thanks for the spoiler, see you at 200k! 


Knoxx29 said:


> Today I go slow because as you know one of my Dogs had destroyed the Internet cable and I was around 4 hours without Internet


Please tell your dog I said hi!


----------



## FireFox (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyway I love them

Edit: they can destroy the whole Machines and that would be fine for me

Don't worry @Heaven7 I will tell them that you said they should destroy the Internet's cable often


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2015)

peche said:


> 7K to 200k ...!
> slowly makiing my way to!!
> 
> congrats to all stoners!


I'm right there with you 
Congrats on the bronze badge for clean energy too.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm right there with you
> Congrats on the bronze badge for clean energy too.


And the CEP is an irritating one for getting badges, too 
Of all of the active projects, it's by far my worst one.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 11, 2015*


*@Para_Franck passed 150,000   


Congrats to our Solo Stoner!  *








And I thought there were none! 








 






[Ion] said:


> And the CEP is an irritating one for getting badges, too
> Of all of the active projects, it's by far my worst one.



I just got back into some CEP action on my 2 i7 rigs to try to get that badge up there too, but that project has taken me forever!  I'm hoping to focus on CEP2 and OET on the main 2 rigs; I think it's starting to work because now I seem to be getting some good OET WUs finally.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup, they're IO intensive, hell on the power usage (temps particularly bad on laptops, etc) and just all around irritating


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, they're IO intensive, hell on the power usage (temps particularly bad on laptops, etc) and just all around irritating



True. It looks like my measurable rig is pulling about 18 more watts running the cep2 wus: averaging 198 now vs 180 before . Not a huge difference but added power.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> True. It looks like my measurable rig is pulling about 18 more watts running the cep2 wus: averaging 198 now vs 180 before . Not a huge difference but added power.


Yup.  Not terribly significant on a desktop (generally) but the laptops are often running at 80C+, so that doesn't help.  And trying to run 8 on a 5400RPM HDD makes the rest of the system pretty slow, as well.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 12, 2015)

New drivers are stable and increased my GPU use back up to 99% according to GPU-Z from the 80something the Omega drivers gave me.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yup.  Not terribly significant on a desktop (generally) but the laptops are often running at 80C+, so that doesn't help.  And trying to run 8 on a 5400RPM HDD makes the rest of the system pretty slow, as well.



Yes on a laptop it would be rather significant. Additionally, my power draw is only based in about 4 wus running cep, not all 8, which would mean a nether sizeable jump if all we switched over. The slow hdd is another consideration that I would shudder at lol. I recall the project says to check system requirements, and if I'm not mistaken, the harddisk was what they warned about. 



Steevo said:


> New drivers are stable and increased my GPU use back up to 99% according to GPU-Z from the 80something the Omega drivers gave me.



Steevo you talking about folding or just gaming?  I'm still on omega and haven't updated yet, because I forgot lol


----------



## Steevo (Apr 12, 2015)

Folding


----------



## Para_Franck (Apr 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Apr 11, 2015*
> 
> 
> *@Para_Franck passed 150,000
> ...



Yeah! Finally reached a new milestone. I'm so lonely, like Kim Jon Ill in team America. Hahahaha


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW!!!! I DID IT!!! MILLIONAIRE!!! and without having to use the call wildcard 

Jokes apart, thanks to all for cheering me up for this million points, I just hope it's the first of many others, and thanks for all those sweetie spoilers, specially the Katy Perry one, how i'd wish to be buttercream in that situation 

Keep it up team!!! Keep crunching and helping


----------



## peche (Apr 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm right there with you
> Congrats on the bronze badge for clean energy too.


thanks for support!


[Ion] said:


> And the CEP is an irritating one for getting badges, too
> Of all of the active projects, it's by far my worst one.


badges.... badges.....!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 12, 2015


@Folgore passes 30,000   
@blunt14468 passes 200,000   
@Heaven7 passes 450,000    
@Knoxx29 passes 600,000   



Congrats to our Stoners Today!   
*










Good old fashion Jewel classic. Time flies.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Folding



That's very strange indeed. Come to think of it, I can't remember if I folded with the Omega driver on any of my cards. Last time I folded, everything ran, just not sure which driver I was on. Before upgrading the driver, I'm going to check it out and see if it'll fold at max or if it drops. 

Glad to hear that you got it sorted and back to maximum power!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 13, 2015 


@st2000 passes 80,000   
@Caring1 passes 200,000   
@Deelron passes 400,000   
@vaidas40 passes 850,000      
@Pandacoder passes 950,000      

@agent00skid passes 3,000,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *












A little blast from the past. How I loved this show when I was a little jit


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 14, 2015)

Wheee!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 14, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passed 40,000   

@adulaamin passed 3,500,000          *

*

Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *










Obviously Free-DC is _wonka-y_ tonight and didn't update correctly this evening, but even so I figured I'd throw out these stoners so they don't get missed


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 15, 2015


@peche passes 200,000   
@Heaven7 passes 500,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 650,000     
@nightriderjt passes 900,000      


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *









And after a little hardware troubles, Free-DC is back!


----------



## peche (Apr 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _200,000 _


finally!!!!! 
So right now, slowly making my wat to 300K , this race never ends!!

Congrats all stoners .....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 16, 2015)

I just notice that the world order again have been shifted - Romania jumped five placed and Europe's last dictatorship dropped nine. Nice job there @[ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I just notice that the world order again have been shifted - Romania jumped five placed and Europe's last dictatorship dropped nine. Nice job there @[ion]




Country hopping is fun.  I don't even remember everywhere I've "been", but I think: Denmark, Sweden, Finland, Norway, Lithuania, Estonia, Russia, Belarus, Poland, Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Netherlands, and now Romania.


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 16, 2015)

peche said:


> finally!!!!!
> So right now, slowly making my wat to 300K , this race never ends!!
> 
> Congrats all stoners .....


Here's a spoiler for you...


Spoiler: Buy this if you have 200k


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 16, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passes 40,000   
@Folgore passes 40,000   

@SirKeldon passes 1,100,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   
*










And as one of my favorite movies, I now share this terrific scene 









And for out twin stoners



Spoiler


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a great movie, but I am more than slightly creeped out by that face.


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @CTMxGMG passes _40,000_
> @Folgore passes _40,000_


congrats !!!
we have twins ....



Spoiler: twice as gooooooooooood!


----------



## Folgore (Apr 17, 2015)

peche said:


> congrats !!!
> we have twins ....
> 
> 
> ...



Did i win those twin girls somehow?


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2015)

Folgore said:


> Did i win those twin girls somehow?


we dont know... keep crunching my friend!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 17, 2015


@st2000 passes 90,000   
@Antykain passes 250,000   
@XZero450 passes 550,000     
@Knoxx29 passes 700,000     

@thebluebumblebee passes 3,000,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *










Ever feel like this leaving work Friday?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 18, 2015)

peche said:


> we dont know... keep crunching my friend!


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 18, 2015


@krusha03 passes 500,000   
@Heaven7 passes 550,000     

@Tallencor passes 1,600,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   



*








Who's pumped up for some soon-to-be Avengers action?


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


>



That's the Thor Suit Limited Edition designed by Hannah Montana correct?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hannah Montana


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 19, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 50,000   
@Deelron passes 450,000   

@mx500torid passes 6,500,000          
@theonedub passes 9,500,000          

@Shane White (swhite4784) passes 19,000,000
*




*

@gobuuku passes 80,000,000









Congrats to our HUGE stoners TONIGHT, reminds me of Challenge Time!     *











Anybody else ever really NOT want to go to work the next morning?  I he Sunday nights


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome 

Speaking of that, we should have another challenge


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome
> 
> Speaking of that, we should have another challenge



Will get a planning thread up for the* Mother's Day Challenge* early this week


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Will get a planning thread up for the* Mother's Day Challenge* early this week


bah.  pretty much the worst possible time for one :/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 20, 2015 


@Folgore passes 50,000   
@Knoxx29 passes 750,000      

@kenkickr passes 4,000,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











Going to Disney this weekend and just watched the Star Wars trailer, so all I can think of is this...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Going to Disney this weekend and just watched the Star Wars trailer, so all I can think of is this...


You'll probably love this then:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CKXSA48/?tag=tec06d-20

Pick one up for the wife


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 21, 2015


@st2000 passes 100,000   
@rsh5155 passes 850,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   


And Congrats to @st2000 on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *











Oh yeah, great job boys and girls!


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2015)

*Great job stoners!* 

*and Congrats to @st2000 for earning your badge!*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 22, 2015


@Dorothydot passed 600,000     
@Heaven7 passed 600,000     
@Knoxx29 passed 800,000      

@T-Bob passed 5,500,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *











Excellent work stoners!









and for our Twins....


----------



## peche (Apr 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> and for our Twins....


let me help you out with a excellent spoiler 
For the twins! 



Spoiler: dammmm


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - Apr 23, 2015 


@CTMxGMG passed 50,000   
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passed 60,000   
@bubbleawsome passed 200,000   
@blunt14468 passed 250,000   

@Pandacoder passed 1,000,000         
@SirKeldon passed 1,200,000         





Congrats to our stoners tonight!   




And Welcome to @Pandacoder on joining the Millionaire's Club!   *












Long day and then fell asleep early tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2015)

Glad to see that my minion stuck around long enough to hit his 1 million


----------



## Bow (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 24, 2015 


@peche passed 250,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!   
*













One Stoner is Yeah!


----------



## peche (Apr 25, 2015)

hard work ... humble hardware!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

Would someone grab the Stones for me tonight? I'm out of town, mobile, and my Internet here is pretty terrible.

Thanks in advance to whomever 

Pre-emptive respect to our stoners tonight


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Would someone grab the Stones for me tonight? I'm out of town, mobile, and my Internet here is pretty terrible.
> 
> Thanks in advance to whomever
> 
> Pre-emptive respect to our stoners tonight


Consider it done


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2015)

xvi_tech.kyle _passes_ 8,000,000
nightriderjt _passes_ 950,000
Knoxx-29 _passes_ 850,000
Deelron _passes_ 500,000
Folgore _passes _60,000

Excellent job all around guys!  Very impressive work!         


Maramures, Romania:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2015)

Terrific Work stoners  and thanks [Ion] for taking care of the post


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 26, 2015 


@Redtoad passes 1,900,000         

@dank1983man420 passes 6,000,000          

@stinger608 passes 19,000,000           



Congrats to our Handsome High-Rolling Stoners Tonight!   *











Great work team, nothing but high rollers this evening


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today*
*librin.so.1 (@Vinska) passes 30,000,000 
ThugXeon (@CAPSLOCKSTUCK) passes 70,000 

Great job Stoners!!! 

and congrats to librin.so.1 for joining the 30 Millionaire's Club! 

Have a cookie! 






*


----------



## peche (Apr 28, 2015)

congrats all stoners !!! 
Great job!!!

@Norton did you said have a cookie?


Spoiler: peche's cookie


----------



## Bow (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats @librin.so.1 on that HUGE STONE!!!    
And thanks @Norton on grabbing the stones for me!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 28, 2015 


@XZero450 passes 600,000     
@Knoxx29 passes 900,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *










Anyone else have a beautiful day?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2015)

Solo stoner?  That looks like two!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Solo stoner?  That looks like two!



Yeah my bad.  I drafted it before the final update, and after the final I added in XZero450 but forgot to change that bit 

I'm back from my trip and back to the grind, and it's kicking me in the rear


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 29, 2015


@Folgore passes 70,000   
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 80,000   
@Caring1 passes 250,000   
@Heaven7 passes 650,000     
@SirKeldon passes 1,300,000         



Congrats to Our Amazing Stoners!    


*







Found this on deviantart with the caption, "we'll get that Mario," and it made me Smile


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - Apr 30, 2015


@Deelron passes 550,000     
@Knoxx29 passes 950,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   
*








Tonight's stoners


----------



## SirKeldon (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Tonight's stoners



Despite today I didn't got any stone ... our room tonight looked like this van, mainly due to the smoke amount LOL
Congrats to our stoners, keep it up team


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 1, 2015 


@....




Nothing tonight   *










Perhaps tomorrow after the final update things will be different


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Perhaps tomorrow after the final update things will be different


True that, I'm saving all my potential energy for when it finally comes around.


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2015)

And as long as we're on the topic of Annies


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

Obvious lack of stones posts is obvious. Hopefully everything will get sorted out quickly, and we can resume some Milestone fun


----------



## peche (May 4, 2015)

Mile stones today:

@Folgore Passes 80K Pretty nice!
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK {AKA as ThugXeon } Passes 90K Amazing dude! 
@blunt14468 Passes 300K Pretty fine dude!!! 
also me: @peche Passes 300k Too!!!  congrats peche  

@Knoxx29  passes 1Million! , congrats my friend!!
@nightriderjt passes 1Million! , Welcome Millonaires club!!
@swhite4784 pasees 20Million! , Respect dude!

Pretty nice work team Free DC is back and this may be the resume of last 2 days!!
@manofthem  sorry for taking your job ...im so ecited about crunching!!!! 


Also we have a couple of twins ... or a quad stoners....
i prefer 2 pais of twins...
Congrats to our little stoners! 



Spoiler: 1st twins.. dont loose your mind,,,,!











Congrats to our twin millionaires!!! nice nice... keep up the grat job...!




Spoiler: Million twins...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

Big up my mate @Knoxx29

1000000

And everyone else of course.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

peche said:


> Mile stones today:
> 
> @Folgore Passes 80K Pretty nice!
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK {AKA as ThugXeon } Passes 90K Amazing dude!
> ...



No worries at all, good to see Stones again... and twins!

Just don't forget swhite4784 is @Shane White


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2015)

If you were to check out Free-dc, now...*There are some Milestones from YESTERDAY!!!
*
_Post them you lazy, Drunk Bum!!

_


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2015)

Since the Stones were posted a little earlier, I'll pass on tonight's post and catch up tomorrow

However, great work by our Stoners tonight! 2 new Millionaires and a 20 Millionaire!
  




Arjai said:


> If you were to check out Free-dc, now...*There are some Milestones from YESTERDAY!!!
> *
> _Post them you lazy, Drunk Bum!!
> 
> _



@peche already posted them a little earlier... Silly Goose...  



peche said:


> Mile stones today:
> 
> @Folgore Passes 80K Pretty nice!
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK {AKA as ThugXeon } Passes 90K Amazing dude!
> ...


----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2015)

peche said:


> Mile stones *YESTERDAY (FTFY)*
> 
> @Folgore Passes 80K Pretty nice!
> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK {AKA as ThugXeon } Passes 90K Amazing dude!
> ...


----------



## peche (May 5, 2015)

i can take the task tomorrow night at the usual time, if @manofthem  allows me to put them in the correct time,


congrats, !


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2015)

peche said:


> AKA as


That's on par with ATM machine


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> That's on par with ATM machine


Peche says he's from Costa Rica, so his native language is probably Spanish, not English.  Given that, I'd say he's doing a pretty good job


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2015)

Yeah I know, he's doing a great job and I wasn't having a go at him, just a laugh at the nuances of the English language itself, even English speaking natives make those errors all the time.


----------



## peche (May 5, 2015)

I did milestones yesterday in hurry, sorry for my bad English… mostly writing skills..

thanks @[Ion] for giving me a hand!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2015)

peche said:


> i can take the task tomorrow night at the usual time, if @manofthem  allows me to put them in the correct time,
> 
> 
> congrats, !



That's alright, I got it tonight


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2015)

manofthem said:


> That's alright, I got it tonight




@peche please coordinate your assistance with @manofthem via PM so we don't end up with double posts of Stones or no posts


----------



## Heaven7 (May 5, 2015)

peche said:


> @manofthem  sorry for taking your job ...im so ecited about crunching!!!!


You did great, my friend! Awesome job. Your spoilers keep me alive & well.  Congrats to all stoners from myself as well - what a team!


----------



## peche (May 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> @peche please coordinate your assistance with @manofthem via PM so we don't end up with double posts of Stones or no posts


i would captain, consider it done!!



Heaven7 said:


> You did great, my friend! Awesome job. Your spoilers keep me alive & well.  Congrats to all stoners from myself as well - what a team!


thanx, i glad that some guys here likes my sopilers!!
We will see how is this going!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 5, 2015


@Folgore passes 90,000   
@Deelron passes 600,000     
@Heaven7 passes 700,000     

@SirKeldon passes 1,400,000          



Congrats to our Stoners this fine evening!   *











Cinco de Mayo means tequila is flowing


----------



## xvi (May 6, 2015)

> Mile stones today:





> Mile stones *YESTERDAY (FTFY)*





manofthem said:


> Since the Stones were posted a little earlier, I'll pass on tonight's post and catch up tomorrow


We should be careful with all this time hopping. We might make a tear the fabric of space time. Well, actually.. it's.. not quite a _fabric_.. more.. uh..


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 6, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 100,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 1,100,000         
@Knoxx29 passes 1,100,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


And Congrats to @CAPSLOCKSTUCK on earning his Cruncher Badge!   




*




For our Stoners about stoners for other stoners


----------



## Arjai (May 7, 2015)

Hmm, Seems I may make 700 Tomorrow. 

Also, since switching over to Crunching for me, for the time being, I will break into the 120's in Team Rank (early next month)!! I have been stuck in the 130's for quite a while now, currently 135th.

I would love to some day break into the Top 100. But I have to be patient, for that goal. No 2 or 4p systems coming online in this house anytime soon!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2015)

100,000



Spoiler


----------



## peche (May 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @ChaoticG8R passes _1,100,000_
> @Knoxx29 passes _1,100,000_


did we got twis??
here is the spoiler!!



Spoiler: ....!


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 100,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir! Badge well earned.  

My apologies to you for not giving you a proper shout out last night when earning your Badge


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 7th, 2015 


@peche passes 350,000   
@Arjai passes 700,000     

@yotano211 passes 3,000,000         
@twuersch passes 9,000,000           



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











Maybe we could make up some shirts too....


----------



## Arjai (May 8, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (May 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yes sir! Badge well earned.
> 
> My apologies to you for not giving you a proper shout out last night when earning your Badge


----------



## peche (May 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _350,000_



Congrats all stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 8th, 2015


@blunt14468 passes 350,000   



Congrats to our Han-Solo Stoner!   *










Solo, you is so awesome


----------



## peche (May 9, 2015)

may the stones be with you fella!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 9th, 2015


@newtekie1 passed 400,000   
@XZero450 passes 650,000     
@Heaven7 passes 750,000      



Congrats to our Stoners This Evening!   *










Summer is here and it's getting, but keep up the great work!


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 10th, 2015


@Deelron passes 650,000     
@Knoxx29 passes 1,200,000         
@SirKeldon passes 1,500,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *









Our stoners 'b rollin'


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 11, 2015)

There should be an exciting milestone coming up in a day or two. I won't give it away quite yet, but it seems some collaboration from good ol' @Norton is helping out. Otherwise the names don't give much away.


Also, are you sure sirkeldon "psses 1.5m"?


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> There should be an exciting milestone coming up in a day or two. I won't give it away quite yet, but it seems some collaboration from good ol' @Norton is helping out. Otherwise the names don't give much away.
> 
> 
> Also, are you sure sirkeldon "psses 1.5m"?



Oops on that blunder...   Fixed it thanks 

and I think I know what Milestone you're talking about, and it's going to be nice when that one pops up


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 11, 2015


@Heaven7 passes 800,000      
@vaidas40 passes 900,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!    
*









Watching The Empire Strikes Back right now with my daughter. Star Wars FTW!


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 12th, 2015


@Heaven7 passes 850,000     

@Pandacoder passes 1,100,000         

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 7,000,000         




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!    *












I was searching for some stuff about "back in the day" and this popped up, and I thought it was just great


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 13, 2015)

Awww yeah! So glad the account hit 7m. Quite a milestone, glad I could be a part of it, even if it was a bit later.

Thank you to everyone who's crunched for that account! Rock on!


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2015)

Congrats Stoners! 

and thanks to all of the past. present, and future crunchers for continuing to contribute in Dean's name!


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - May 13th, 2015*_
*

@kiwi32 passes 350,000   
@blunt14468 passes 400,000   
@Broom2455 passes 800,000      



Congrats to Tonight's Stoners!   
*










Not much to say tonight so I'll just leave a little song for you


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 14th, 2015


@peche passes 400,000  toast: 
@Heaven7 passes 900,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!    

*








Late update by Free-DC... maybe it'll happen...?


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2015)

Ah, and look at @Heaven7 , getting ready to join the millionaire club!!!! Only another 100k and your there man.


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _400,000_  toast:


figthing pretty hard to get Costa Rica's cruncher #1 !


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2015)

peche said:


> figthing pretty hard to get Costa Rica's cruncher #1 !








 Go peche go!


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

xvi said:


> Go peche go!


Thanks lad!
numbers to beat: 2.2M....pretty hard!


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Heaven7 (May 15, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, and look at @Heaven7 , getting ready to join the millionaire club!!!! Only another 100k and your there man.


Thanks! Looking forward to it.  What impresses me most was the fact that the tiniest & cutest of my crunchers (my friend's Lenovo Z500 Ultrabook) was able to return 16 results yesterday - good work, little one! 


peche said:


> figthing pretty hard to get Costa Rica's cruncher #1 !





peche said:


> Thanks lad!
> numbers to beat: 2.2M....pretty hard!


You can do it, @peche ! I'll never reach #1 in my country...  Heavy duty competition... but yes, you can!


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You can do it, @peche ! I'll never reach #1 in my country...  Heavy duty competition... but yes, you can!


im pretty sure that its possible for you too my friend, if you can dream it you can achieve it!!
Adelante!!


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 15th, 2015 



@Deelron passes 700,000     
@Heaven7 passes 950,000      

@gobuuku passes 85,000,000*






*

Congrats to our stoners tonight!   
*










On a Friday night...


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2015)

I have to say, um, nevermind.

Please though, no more pictures of that guy, OK?


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 16th, 2015


@CTMxGMG passes 60,000   
@SirKeldon passes 1,600,000         

@Bow passes 6,000,000          



Congrats to our Stoner Trio Tonight!   





*





Three little cuties


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 17th, 2015

@st2000 passes 150,000   
@blunt14468 passes 450,000   
@XZero450 passes 700,000     

@Heaven7 passes 1,000,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   



and Congrats to @Heaven7 on joining the Millionaire's Club!   
*











Welcome to the club!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2015)

Great job Stoners! 

and congrats to *@Heaven7* for joining the* Millionaire's Club*!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2015)

@Heaven7

*1,000,000

*
i am really happy for you, well done  




*




*


----------



## Heaven7 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks everybody - I'm happy to crunch along with you.


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 18th, 2015


@thebluebumblebee passes 3,500,000          



Congrats to our Solo Stoner this Evening!   *











For that beautiful stone by the BBB, I leave this beautiful song for you all to enjoy  
(may have posted before )


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 19th, 2015


@Redtoad passed 2,000,000          



Congrats to our Solo Stoner!   *











Solo?  Solos?  Top 10 solos?  Ah yeah


----------



## peche (May 20, 2015)

Congrats our solo stoner!! keep rockin'


----------



## Bow (May 20, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 20th, 2015 


@Deelron passes 750,000     

@Heaven7 passes 1,100,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!      *











Keep on moving forward everyone!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 21st, 2015 


@peche passes 450,000   

@SirKeldon passes 1,700,000         



Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *











A little song about peaches


----------



## peche (May 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _450,000_


pretty proud of my 2 i7's.... crunching 24/7


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 22nd, 2015 


@blunt14468 passes 500,000     



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!     *












Our Blunt sure is a Stoner on this day!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 23rd, 2015 


@Caring1 passes 300,000   

@Heaven7 passes 1,200,000         
@Knoxx29 passes1,300,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *













90's goodness, before they made it big. Just found this video and wanted to share. Hard to believe it was 18 years ago lol, I feel old


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 24th, 2015 


@XZero450 passes 750,000     

@T-Bob passes 6,000,000         




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   


*








Anybody up for a barbecue tomorrow?


----------



## t_ski (May 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Anybody up for a barbecue tomorrow?


BBQ at Matt's house!  I'll bring a six for me and a fifth of tequila for the host


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> BBQ at Matt's house!  I'll bring a six for me and a fifth of tequila for the host



Ya'll's welcome! But save the money on the 5th for another few 6'ers for yourself. I'm on some meds right now and can't drink, not for another 5 or so days


----------



## peche (May 25, 2015)

Sup lads,

I was a little bit bussy into motors world… as a fan for sure, I'm back, Congrats to all stoners for such brave work … excellent job! we my friends are the best team no matter what! still rocking fellas!




did anyone missed my spoilers?


Regards,


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (May 25, 2015)

Bow said:


>


Weird


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2015)

Bow said:


>



Brilliant


----------



## peche (May 25, 2015)

Bow said:


>


----------



## FireFox (May 25, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2015)

peche said:


>



Brillianter.


----------



## Heaven7 (May 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Anybody up for a barbecue tomorrow?



I'd love to be there too - if only it wasn't such a long walk... 



peche said:


> did anyone missed my spoilers?



I do...  Hope you've got some more to show!


----------



## peche (May 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I'd love to be there too - if only it wasn't such a long walk...


i also have to swin a while to get there... 



Heaven7 said:


> I do...  Hope you've got some more to show!


for sure!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 25th, 2015


@Folgore passes 100,000   
@Antykain passes 300,000   
@Deelron passes 800,000      

@nightriderjt passes 1,100,000        



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   



*

*And Congrats to @Folgore, say hello to your earning your Cruncher Badge! *












Ah yes, a little puppet action


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2015)

Great job Stoners! 

and congrats @Folgore for earning your cruncher badge!


----------



## Heaven7 (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations @Folgore ! 



Spoiler: 100K!












To all other stoners as well!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 26th, 2015 


@blunt14468 passes 550,000     

@Heaven7 passes 1,300,000         
@hat passes 7,500,000         

@manofthem passes 45,000,000








Congrats to our stoners tonight!     *













Great night to be a Stoner, but then again every night is a great night


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2015)

*Great job Stoners!  

Nice 45 Million Stone there @manofthem !!!  *


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 27th, 2015


@peche passes 500,000   
@Arjai passes 750,000     

@NastyHabits passes 1,100,000        
@Knoxx29 passes 1,400,000        
@SirKeldon passes 1,800,000        




Congrats to all our Stoners Tonight!   *













I think this calls for a little more dancing


----------



## xvi (May 28, 2015)

moonwalk.gif
(too lazy/busy to go find one right now)

Edit: I lied. Not moonwalk, but close enough.





Edit 2: The one I had in mind. Moonwalking through history.





Edit 3: The message behind the gifs is AWH YEAH GO STONERS! 
I agree, Mr. OfThem, 'tis a good time for dancing.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2015)

Feels Good!


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _500,000 _


new goal!!!
610K to beat place number 3 on my country!!
Keep Crunching little peche !!!!

Congrats all stoners.. keep crunching !!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2015)

Go @peche and 1000 thanks received as well

Well done Man........keep those stones movin'


----------



## Heaven7 (May 28, 2015)

Congrats all stoners! 
@peche , here's your spoiler, my friend! 



Spoiler: Peche's new ride!


----------



## peche (May 28, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Go @peche and 1000 thanks received as well
> 
> Well done Man........keep those stones movin'


thanks thanks thanks my friend for such amazing support!



Heaven7 said:


> Congrats all stoners!
> @peche , here's your spoiler, my friend!
> 
> 
> ...


how did you know that im such a mercedes lover......
Thanks !


----------



## manofthem (May 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 28th, 2015


@....

*

*No Stones Today!?  *
















So I've been in this _Aliens _vibe lately, watching the movies and playing Alien Isolation. I figured I'd share that Alien love with everyone else.  This video is pretty good (beside the excessive profanity from the player) with the scares from Isolation, at least the first few minutes.  Game is still freaking me out after 18 hrs of play


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2015)

There's at least one nice Stone coming for this weekend


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 29th, 2015


@Deelron passes 850,000      

@Heaven7 passes 1,400,000         

@HammerON passes 55,000,000









Congrats to our Amazing Stoners Tonight!     *













How's about some impressions? I think they're pretty good


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 30th, 2015


@MxPhenom 216 passed 200,000   
@blunt14468 passes 600,000     

@Norton passes 65,000,000   










Congrats to our AMAZING HUGE Stones Tonight!     *














These are for @Norton's huge stones!


























And sorry it's so late tonight, got caught up fighting Aliens


----------



## HammerON (May 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - May 29th, 2015
> 
> 
> @Deelron passes 850,000
> ...



It has been a long, long time since my last milestone



manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - May 30th, 2015
> 
> 
> @MxPhenom 216 passed 200,000
> ...


Nice stone captain


----------



## mx500torid (May 31, 2015)

@Norton  WOW! 65 MILLION!!!


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

Awesome! 

Congrats to all of our other Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 31st, 2015 


@ShiBDiB passes 100   
@sneddenraj passes 550,000     

@Heaven7 passes 1,500,000         
@Knoxx29 passes 1,500,000         

@mx500torid passes 7,000,000           




Congrats to our stoners tonight!   *








The small Stones turn into big Stones


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Heaven7 passes _1,500,000_
> @Knoxx29 passes _1,500,000_






Look out @Heaven7 , @Knoxx29  (The Xeonator) was spotted on CCTV  on the way home from work. He loves a challenge.










Well Done Everyone


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 31st, 2015 


@ShiBDiB passes 4,000   *
*@memmaker passes 450,000   *
*


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   










Spoiler: Cute gifs






























*


----------



## xvi (Jun 2, 2015)

A friend of mine went through a phase where he used to say "You get nothing. Good day, sir." all the time. His birthday rolled around, so I taped a photo of Gene Wilder with the caption "You get nothing. Good day, sir." in the bottom of a cardboard box. (Had a coffee gift card in my pocket for him though. I'm not _completely_ heartless.)


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Milestones Today - May 31st, 2015



Haha, just realized I did May 31st for 2 days in a row  It was a long day lol


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Haha, just realized I did May 31st for 2 days in a row  It was a long day lol


Still waiting for the May 32nd milestones.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today - May 32nd... June 2nd, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 10,000   
@Eroticus passes 200,000   
@XZero450 passes 800,000      
@Deelron passes 900,000      
*
*@SirKeldon passes 1,900,000          *
*@xvi passes 8,500,000          *
*
@VulkanBros passes 16,000,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!    
*










I'm stoked for all the stones tonight!  Shweet!


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2015)

Yay! I'm helping!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 3rd, 2015


@st2000 passes 200,000    
@peche passes 550,000      
@blunt14468 passes 650,000      
@Chevalr1c passes 900,000      

@Heaven7 passes 1,600,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*










Great work everybody, a little sleep is in order


----------



## peche (Jun 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _550,000 _


pretty proud of my little help 
We will see in the challenge what amd fx processors are able to do!!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 4th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 25,000   
@bobvmachine passes 100,000   
@ST.o.CH passes 500,000   

@Knoxx29 passes 1,600,000         
@brandonwh64 passes 9,500,000         



Congrats to Our Amazing Stoners Tonight!     



And Congrats to bobvmachine on earning his Cruncher Badge!   
*












I match @Norton's _Blast from the Past_ with another yet more terrible Blast from the Past


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 5th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 30,000   
@l3nderb passes 450,000   

@Heaven7 passes 1,700,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   *












My friend showed me this the other night and I thought it was great.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 6th, 2015


@Deelron passes 950,000      



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!     *













Someone's coming up on that first Million


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 7th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 40,000    
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 150,000    
@blunt14468 passes 700,000     

@Knoxx29 passes 1,700,000         
@Heaven7 passes 1,800,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     




*








A little live acoustic goodness for us


----------



## peche (Jun 8, 2015)

Sh*te … I just noticed that one of my i7's were off since friday… ............  so only 1 i7 was working… I gotta take the time and check out mi other i7 to see what's going with it… so for the moment 1 i7 and aleenha are crunching… [amd fx6300] we will see!



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 8th, 2015


@sneddenraj passes 600,000     

@SirKeldon passes 2,000,000         



Congrats to our Stoners This Evening!     
*












Challenge imminent, just over *20hrs* til go time.  Let's ask...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2015)

Reports are coming in stating that @SirKeldon is celebrating his latest crunching milestone. We take you live to the Griffin household






Go Stewie ...... 2 millions 

Brownies for breakfast


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 9th, 2015


@Para_Franck passes 200,000   
@qu4k3r passes 450,000   
*
*@Knoxx29 passss 1,800,000         *

*


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     


*









Challenge time is upon us!  Time to really heat things up


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 10th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 50,000   
@blunt14468 passes 750,000      
@XZero450 passes 850,000      

@Deelron passes 1,000,000         
@ChaoticG8R passes 1,200,000         
@Heaven7 passes 1,900,000         



Congrats to Our Challenge's Stoners! Tonight!      *



*And Congrats to @Deelron on joining the Millionaire's Club!   *











How we roll!     and a change of address for our newest Millionaire!


----------



## Deelron (Jun 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - June 10th, 2015
> 
> 
> @ShiBDiB passes 50,000
> ...






Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats Stoners and to *@Deelron* ... our newest Millionaire!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 11th, 2015


@peche passes 600,000     

@gobuuku passes 90,000,000   















Congrats to Our Epic Stoners!     

*












A little respect to the classics as we look forward to the new generation. The scene below is one of my all time favorites of all time!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 12th, 2015


@madness777 passes 200,000    
@moonboystrikesback passes 400,000    
@Arjai passes 800,000       

@Pandacoder passes 1,200,000        
@Knoxx29 passes 1,900,000        
@Heaven7 passes 2,000,000        

@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 35,000,000  








@[Ion] passes 120,000,000     








*

*

EPIC Stones Tonight, just beautiful!     *














Let's continue to gobble up these stones!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 13, 2015)

Yea, Me!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Yea, Me!


Great job crunching Arjai and thanks for helping the team in more ways then cruching


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - June 12th, 2015
> 
> 
> @madness777 passes 200,000
> ...



HOLY MOLY   ........nice stones guys.


@Heaven7    SHIT sorry TYPO






I thought i typed in two millions and i ended up with this --------2 minions


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 13th, 2015


@Basard passes 500    
@Caring1 passes 350,000    

@4x4n passes 6,500,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     
*











Keep them stones coming!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 14th, 2015


@Basard passes 2,000    
@ShiBDiB passes 60,000     
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 200,000    
@st2000 passes 250,000    

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 7,500,000         

@ChristTheGreat passes 19,000,000           



Congrats to all our crunchers Tonight!     
*















This is for @Knoxx29 and his battle against the heat


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This is for @Knoxx29 and his battle against the heat


im pretty sure that beni may be more pissed of because of heat!



Spoiler: Beni's dream !













Regards


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2015)

Beni still wants his balls back.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 15th, 2015


@wotevajjjj passes 500   
@Basard passes 3,000   
@sneddenraj passes 650,000      
@blunt14468 passes 800,000      

@T-Bob passes 6,500,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *













Gotta keep up the Crunch! 








Edit: here's the one I made a long time ago


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

You Stoners, *ROCK!!!!*

Keep The *CRUNCHING*, *ON!!

*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Keep The *CRUNCHING*, *ON!!*



Here we go, I just found the meme I made a long time ago


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 16, 2015)

Not often there, but I still crunch!


----------



## Bow (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt, you're going to need one of these to haul in that big-ass milestone tonight:


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matt, you're going to need one of these to haul in that big-ass milestone tonight:



Hey, that looks like my pickup that I drive around town............Different color though..........Bhahahahaha


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 16th, 2015


@Basard passes 4,000   
@peche passes 650,000     

TechPowerUp! passes 1,500,000,000       





























Mind Blown by that Stone! 














*


----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2015)

Told ya'


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Told ya'



You weren't kidding.  I saw your post earlier but my internet connection was so bad where I was I couldn't check Free-DC to see what you meant lol, but when I got home I saw it, oh how I saw it! 

Pretty epic right there, a stone we all worked toward!  Great work everyone for that! 



Also Free-DC doesn't seem to have been finally updated so things may be slightly off.  We can catch up tomorrow if need be


----------



## Norton (Jun 17, 2015)

*1.5 Billion for TPU!!! That's a boulder not a stone!  

Congrats to ALL of the Stoners! *


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _650,000_



Crunching hard from CR!
Pura Vida Team !!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 65819



Well done Konig Xeon....we are not worthy


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 17th, 2015


@wotevajjjj passes 1,000   
@Basard passes 6,000   
@madness777 passes 250,000   

@Knoxx29 passes 2,000,000         


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









Godzilla is impressed  (this is for @CAPSLOCKSTUCK )


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 18th, 2015


@Basard passes 7,000   
@Toothless passes 150,000   
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 250,000   

@Deelron passes 1,100,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *












Amazing work everyone!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 19th, 2015


@Basard passes 9,000   
@ShiBDiB passes 70,000   
@Eroticus passes 250,000   
@blunt14468 passes 850,000      
@Broom2455 passes 850,000      
@XZero450 passes 900,000      



Congrats to all our Stoners This Evening!     


*








We need more crunches!!!









And for our twin stoners..... 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 20th, 2015


@Basard passes 10,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner!     

*










Get it below?  _Solo_?  _Stone_-er (kind of)?    Haha, i'm lame, I know.


----------



## Basard (Jun 21, 2015)

Epic...   I get my very own picture this time, eh?


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


>



Love it!  

Make me remember my chlidhood... star wars action figures, millenium falcon, x-wing figther, and so on


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 21st, 2015


@madness777 passes 300,000   
@kebabi passes 400,000   
@newtekie1 passes 450,000   
@qu4k3r passes 500,000   
@peche passes 700,000     



Congrats to all our Stoners Tonight!     
*










Stoners are abounding, we spanked the challenge, pc gaming is back on to normal... it's all good!


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _700,000_


43K more for moving to pos 4 in my country !


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 22nd, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 300,000   
@sneddenraj passes 700,000     

@dank1983man420 passes 6,500,000          

@james888 passes 14,000,000           



Congrats to all our Stoners Tonight!     *










Very awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 23rd, 2015


@Onderon passes 200   
@Recca29 passes 950,000      

@Heaven7 passes 2,500,000        
@thebluebumblebee passes 4,000,000        *

*


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     
*










Gotta watch this, I thought it was fantastic!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Gotta watch this, I thought it was fantastic!


That was great.
I loved it and wanted to see more.


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 24, 2015)

Good to see my name on the thread again.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 24th, 2015


@CTMxGMG passes 70,000    
@blunt14468 passes 900,000       

@ChaoticG8R passes 1,300,000           
@kenkickr passes 4,500,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     






*






Helped my aunt and cousin move today, and I'm in pain.  Neck hurts, back hurts, head hurts....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm in pain. Neck hurts, back hurts, head hurts....



And your face is killing me..........Bhahahahaha

Ya know I'm just giving ya crap brother.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 25th, 2015


@Basard passes 20,000    
@st2000 passes 300,000   
@Antykain passes 350,000   

@Deelron passes 1,200,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











This is for @stinger608


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 26th, 2015


@.....




Nothing Today but we mustn't give up hope! 


*









There's always tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 27th, 2015


@peche passes 750,000     
@vaidas40 passes 950,000      

@agent00skid passes 3,500,000          



Congrats to our (incomplete list of) Stoners Tonight!   *












Here's some more Predator for us to enjoy while Free-DC gets its act together   (@Caring1, what're your thoughts on this one?)


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2015)

No way I am going to dedicate 27 minutes and 19 seconds to this video posted. Not gonna happen.

Sorry, nothing personal, aside from this video posting, I just don't wanna spend my time watching it when, I could spend it perusing the hot, stupid, debates surrounding the GPU finagle that just dropped.



Actually, neither is the case. I just wanna go to bed.

This whole post was nothing more than a waste of my Sleep-Time.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 28th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 80,000   



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *














Yey!  Let's bounce


----------



## Arjai (Jun 29, 2015)

*Bounce On *Team TPU!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2015)

Pump the break pump the brake

Doesn't 2,100,000 count as milestone?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Pump the break pump the brake
> 
> Doesn't 2,100,000 count as milestone?



The 100,000 stop at 2,000,000 and then it's 500,000


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just what @manofthem stated @Knoxx29 . After hitting the 2 mil mark you won't get milestones until you reach 2.5 mil, 3 mil, and so on. Can't remember where it just starts giving milestones at each million. 

Seems like it was when I hit 5 million maybe?


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 29, 2015)

@Knoxx29 , is everything alright with your rigs? What's going on?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> @Knoxx29 , is everything alright with your rigs? What's going on?


Many things going on Bro, part of my machine are gone on Ebay.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 29, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Many things going on Bro, part of my machine are gone on Ebay.


I've read you were selling some of your equipment... I do hope you'll still be a fellow cruncher - whatever might be going on, hang in there, man and feel free to ask for any help you might need! We're a team, you are a member. You can count on support anytime!


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _750,000_


Finally position number 4 for my country!!
Numbers to beat: 1.2 M for getting to number 2!!

Fighting hard for position 1!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2015)

peche said:


> Finally position number 4 for my country!!
> Numbers to beat: 1.2 M for getting to number 2!!
> 
> Fighting hard for position 1!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> After hitting the 2 mil mark you won't get milestones until you reach 2.5 mil, 3 mil, and so on. Can't remember where it just starts giving milestones at each million.
> 
> Seems like it was when I hit 5 million maybe?



Very close   The 500,000 stones go up to 10 Million; after hitting 10 Million, it goes in increments of 1 Million to 20; after 20 Million, which thereafter see increments of 5 Million.



Knoxx29 said:


> Many things going on Bro, part of my machine are gone on Ebay.



Very sorry to hear it bud, but completely understandable!  As @Heaven7 said, let us know if there's anything we can do to help out, as we do try to look out for our fellow team members


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very sorry to hear it bud,


Don't be sorry because it's for a good reason I am selling some stuff

Note: I will continue Crunching just that in summer time the Machines need a break, new builds are coming soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 29th, 2015


@Basard passes 25,000   
@blunt14468 passes 950,000      *

*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     *













Good night since Chile is going to the Finals in the Copa America 







Plus a little bit of Peruvian Spice 



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a hard time reading that.  Not because I don't speak the language, but because my eyes stop following the words


----------



## peche (Jun 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Plus a little bit of Peruvian Spice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



traveling to peru in 3..2...1...


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 30, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't be sorry because it's for a good reason I am selling some stuff
> 
> Note: I will continue Crunching just that in summer time the Machines need a break, new builds are coming soon.
> View attachment 66133


Looks like you are up to something yet again... I like it!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 30, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Looks like you are up to something yet again... I like it!


That's right


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - June 30th, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  passes 350,000   
@sneddenraj passes 750,000     
@blunt14468 passes 950,000      
@XZero450 passes 950,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











This is for Cap'n @Norton


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 1st, 2015


@FordGT90Concept passes 7,500,000            




Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!     *













Ford is the programming man, awesome like Han Solo


----------



## twilyth (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats Ford!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 2nd, 2015


@bytr passes 1,000   
@peche passes 800,000      

@ArcticFir3 passes 3,000,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











Long weekend is upon us, and the pool is calling us!









Lifeguard, anyone?



Spoiler


----------



## peche (Jul 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _800,000_





Spoiler: well deserved!


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 3, 2015)

Getting all hungry and thirsty looking at these posts!  Congrats, stoners!


----------



## peche (Jul 3, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Getting all hungry and thirsty looking at these posts!  Congrats, stoners!


come here fella, i'll buy one a couple!



Regards!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 3rd, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 90,000   
@madness777 passes 350,000   
@memmaker passes 500,000   
@qu4k3r passes 550,000     
@Arjai passes 850,000      

@xvi passes 9,000,000            



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      
*











Y'all's doing a fine job!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2015)

*Great job Stoners!!! *


----------



## Bow (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today* ......* July 4th, 2015*

*@blunt14468 passed 1,000,000* 
*@bytr passed 2,000* 

*Congrats to today's Stoners!!! *

*and to @blunt14468 ....... our newest member of the Millionaire's Club! 



*


----------



## Arjai (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats on your first Million @blunt14468!   

And thanks @Norton for grabbing the stones for me last night, I appreciate the help


----------



## blunt14468 (Jul 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Today* ......* July 4th, 2015*
> 
> *@blunt14468 passed 1,000,000*
> *@bytr passed 2,000*
> ...


Thanks guys proud to be a member of this team !


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - July 5th, 2015*_


*@Basard passes 30,000   *

*@nightriderjt passes 1,200,000          
@Deelron passes 1,300,000          
@Heaven7 passes 3,000,000          *

*@Jstn7477 passes 65,000,000










*





Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     











I hope everyone played responsibly this weekend!


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2015)

nicer work team, hard and long weekend!

Regards


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## xvi (Jul 6, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _9,000,000_


Woo! Only one more celebration for me before they become less common.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2015)

@Heaven7 

3,000,000 .......that was quick...........


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 6th, 2015


@bytr passed 3,000   
@Toothless passed 200,000   
@Eroticus passed 300,000   




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*












Here's a good philosophy for the next few days


----------



## Arjai (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice Work Stoners, ALL of YOU!!

Not sure I say it enough but, Thank YOU!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 8th, 2015


@CTMxGMG passes 80,000   
@peche passes 850,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      




*









Because Batman


----------



## peche (Jul 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _850,000_


ya know ... sometimes my machines impress me!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2015)

@peche 

Cool Man


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 8th, 2015


@....




Nothing today but that's A-OK *












Got a new hammer (actually my dad got it for me ) and tried it out today. Wow, fantastic thing for sure, loving it. While it won't truly replace my 22 Estwing, it's certainly a fine addition


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2015)

Haha, yep @manofthem , nothing will beat a good Estwing!! And yours being a 22oz it'll hammer the nails in pretty dang quick.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Got a new hammer (actually my dad got it for me ) and tried it out today. Wow, fantastic thing for sure, loving it. While it won't truly replace my 22 Estwing, it's certainly a fine addition


Are you a roofer Matt?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 9th, 2015


@bytr passes 4,000   
@st2000 passes 350,000   
@Caring1 passes 400,000   

@XZero450 passes 1,000,000         



Congrats to our Stoner's Tonight!     


And congrats to @XZero450 on joining the Millionaire's Club!   *










I hate to talk about myself but...


t_ski said:


> Are you a roofer Matt?



To answer your question @t_ski:







 

Yes, I am and loving this Florida summer, best time to be roofing


----------



## Norton (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats stoners! 



manofthem said:


> @XZero450 passes _1,000,000_



Welcome to the *Millionaire's Club*! 



manofthem said:


> Yes, I am and loving this Florida summer, best time to be roofing


Could be worse-you could be a sewer cleaner in India


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> To answer your question @t_ski:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done some roofing at my last home.  I thought I recognized the style of hammer


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 10th, 2015


@ShiBDiB passes 100,000   
@dorothydot passes 650,000     
@sneddenraj passes 800,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     


Congrats to @ShiBDiB on earning his Cruncher Badge!
  

*








Plenty of awesome going around here!


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2015)

Great job Stoners! 

and

Congrats to *@ShiBDiB* for earning your crunching badge!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 11th, 2015


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK (ThugXeon) passes 400,000   

@twuersch passes 9,500,000            

@gobuuku passes 95,000,000   



















Congrats for Our Stoners Tonight!     
*










I think a big "Wow!" is in order! 











And a few more 



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

A small hiccup in the graph when i installed and had some fun with the new chip.
Currently crunching at 4.0ghz with Xeon X5670 ( 6c/12th)


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 12th, 2015


@peche passed 900,000      



Congrats to our Solo Stoner This Evening!     



*







For our Stoner... Badda bing, badda boom!


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 12th, 2015
> 
> 
> @peche passed 900,000
> ...



Thanks @manofthem !


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2015)

peche said:


> Thanks @manofthem !




Cool man! Next stop you'll be in the millionaire club!!!!


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Cool man! Next stop you'll be in the millionaire club!!!!


also need  125000 stones more to rank up ! number 3 of my little country!


Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Cool man! Next stop you'll be in the millionaire club!!!!


Already preparing the red carpet for your entrance... as well as a nice spoiler! 


peche said:


> also need 125000 stones more to rank up ! number 3 of my little country!


You'll rank even higher up in the future for sure, keep going!


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Already preparing the red carpet for your entrance... as well as a nice spoiler!


thanks for your awesome support!



Heaven7 said:


> You'll rank even higher up in the future for sure, keep going!


working hard... pretty hard!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 13th, 2015


@bytr passes 5,000   

@blunt14468 passes 1,100,000         
@Deelron passes 1,400,000* *        




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     


*











Epic Godzilla moment, very emotional!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 14th, 2015


@Deelron passes 1,400,000         


@Shane White (swhite4784) passes 25,000,000   









Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *













In honor of the little guy, Pluto


----------



## swhite4784 (Jul 15, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 14th, 2015
> 
> 
> @Deelron passes 1,400,000
> ...













25mill Eh? Not to shabby.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

Shane White said:


> 25mill Eh? Not to shabby.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 15th, 2015


@MadDogTen passes 100   
@qu4k3r passes 600,000     



Congrats to our Stoners Congrats!      *













Oh yeah Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - July 16th, 2015*_
*

@Scottlyishh passes 100   
@MadDogTen passes 200   

@mauriek passes 4,000,000           
@Zachary85 passes 9,000,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      



*








The weekend is almost here


----------



## twilyth (Jul 17, 2015)

I finally watched the Despicable Me movies.  Loved the first one.  wasn't as crazy about the second one but still very good.  I'm almost tempted to see the new one in the theater.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 17th, 2015*


*@bytr passes 6,000   *

*@Pandacoder passes 1,300,000           
@adulaamin passes 4,000,000           *

*@theonedub passes 10,000,000           *



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *



*And a warm welcome for @theonedub to the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *
*










*

Because he just watched Dispicable Me, this is for @twilyth...

Another "Oh Yeah!" 








And this is for @Norton


----------



## theonedub (Jul 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 17th, 2015*
> 
> *@theonedub passes 10,000,000           *


Long time goal of mine to hit 10 Million. Delicious


----------



## Norton (Jul 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Long time goal of mine to hit 10 Million. Delicious



Welcome to the *10 Millionaire's Club*! 

and congrats to all of our other Stoners too!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Long time goal of mine to hit 10 Million. Delicious





Norton said:


> Welcome to the *10 Millionaire's Club*!
> 
> and congrats to all of our other Stoners too!



A fine accomplishment indeed.  I forgot to welcome you to the club like @Norton did, but I just edited my post to do so


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 18th, 2015 


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 450,000   
@peche passed 950,000      

@Heaven7 passed 3,500,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     

*









Saturday night can be like this:









But in our house it's more like:



Spoiler


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @peche passed _950,000_


well i got someproblems at work with my computers... tomorow i hope i will solve!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 19th, 2015


@bytr passes 7,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!     



*





Stoner... Solo Style


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 20th, 2015


@MadDogTen passes 500   
@Basard passes 40,000   
@sneddenraj passes 850,000      

@XZero450 passes 1,100,000         
@ChaoticG8R passes 1,400,000         



Congrats to  our Stoners Tonight!      *












Very good night!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 21st, 2015 


@Antykain passespasses 400,000   

@blunt14468 passes 1,200,000          



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     
*











Everyone else feeling good?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2015)

(I'm so sorry guys, I really thought I posted this last night... but apparently I did not )
*

Milestones Yesterday - July 22, 2015
*

*@Deelron passes 1,500,000          
@karl passes 4,500,000           
@mx500torid passes 7,500,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *













Ever feel like you're just too awesome?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 23rd, 2015


@bytr passes 8,000   
@st2000 passes 400,000   



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     
*













Continued Stoners, very amazing!


----------



## peche (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice nice nice Team !

I already fixed my results on all my machines, connection problems solved, back in the game I hope I will join the millionaires club tomorrow or Sunday!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - July 24th, 2015 *_
*

@craigo passes 1,100,000         
@NastyHabits passes 1,200,000         
*

*
Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     


*






Smile 






This must hurt


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 25th, 2015 


@bytr passes 9,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner!       *












Here's what's on my mind tonight


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd like to show you what's on my mind, but, you all would have to pay me!! Plus, she doesn't want me to show it...sad.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

*Milestones today!


*
* @qu4k3r passes 650,000*
*(@CAPSLOCKSTUCK ) ThugXeon passes 500,000 *
*@Arjai  passes 900,000*
*@T-Bob  passes 7,000,000*


*and.......!!!*
*little peche passes 1,000,000 


Spoiler: pura vida!










*
PD:  sorry @manofthem i took your task today! i had to ... im pretty happy!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2015)

(just edited this post since I realized peche already posted our Stones ) 
*
Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      



And a Big Welcome to @peche on joining the Millionaire's
Club!    
*











This song is for @peche!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmmm, Looks good!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2015)

*Congrats Stoners and to @peche our newest Millionaire's Club member! *

*Dancing time!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> (just edited this post since I realized peche already posted our Stones )
> *
> Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!
> 
> ...


thanks dude! hard work for my cruncher babes... but finally on rich people club! 



Norton said:


> *Congrats Stoners and to @peche our newest Millionaire's Club member! *
> 
> *Dancing time!!! *


thanks captain !
work hard for the team !


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> (just edited this post since I realized peche already posted our Stones )


He did it again...  Amazing stones & stoners - congratulations to all of you! 


peche said:


> thanks dude! hard work for my cruncher babes... but finally on rich people club!


Welcome to the club!  Please step inside, have a seat in the lounge, enjoy a nice glass of "Imperial" and watch your well-deserved spoiler! 



Spoiler: Emergency shutdown!


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> He did it again...  Amazing stones & stoners - congratulations to all of you!
> 
> Welcome to the club!  Please step inside, have a seat in the lounge, enjoy a nice glass of "Imperial" and watch your well-deserved spoiler!
> 
> ...


thaks for the support!

made my day fella.!! also that " he did it again" make me" "
thanks for that spoiler by the way ! well deserved i guess...!


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 27th, 2015


@JamieAzure passes 2,000   
@bytr passes 10,000   

@stinger608 passes 20,000,000            




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *



*And a HUGE WELCOME for Dano to the the 20 Millionaire's Club!   *











The good old classics


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 27th, 2015
> 
> 
> @JamieAzure passes 2,000
> ...





Oh wow, didn't even realize I was that close to 20mil! That's frigging awesome.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2015)

*Congrats Stoners!* 

*and super job joining the 20 Millionaire's Club @stinger608 !!!! *


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - July 27th, 2015
> 
> 
> @JamieAzure passes 2,000
> ...


wow !
pretty stones yesterday! congrats all stoners... amazin work !


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2015)

(Though no final update for Free-DC, I'm posting this now; will catch up/edit later if need be) 
*
Milestones Today - July 28th, 2015



@...??? 




No stones???    



Tomorrow shall bring glad tidings *
















May have found my next phone


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> May have found my next phone




Let me know how that works out when it falls off the roof.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 29th, 2015


@sneddenraj passes 900,000      

@4x4n passes 7,000,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      




*





Who's ready for Windows 10?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 30th, 2015


@Caring1 passes 450,000   *

*@XZero450 passes 1,200,000          
@Heaven7 passes 4,000,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      
*











My head hurts


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> My head hurts



Sorry to hear that  ... hope you feel better soon


----------



## peche (Jul 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> My head hurts


thats nothing a beer can solve son, hope you feel better today !


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2015)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that  ... hope you feel better soon





peche said:


> thats nothing a beer can solve son, hope you feel better today !



Thanks guys. Still feel like I have a milestone in my head lol, but I'm looking forward to the weekend to let me relax a little.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2015)

*Milestones Today - July 31st, 2015


@rsh5155 passes 900,000      

@blunt14468 passes 1,300,000         
@Deelron passes 1,600,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      
*











Right on Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 1st, 2015


....  
*

*

Milestones Today - August 2nd, 2015


@Recca29 passes 1,000,000          



From Nothing Yesterday to a Millionaire Today!    




Congrats to @Recca29 on joining the Millionaire's Club!   


*









Looks like Free-DC is delayed again, but I'll post what we have because I'd hate to put off a Millionaire post.  A great pic posted by @Norton long ago, just crossed it today and loved it


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome to the* Millionaire's Club* @Recca29 !


----------



## blunt14468 (Aug 3, 2015)

congrats @Recca29


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 3rd, 2015 


@newtekie1 passes 500,000     
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 550,000     



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       
*










I know this video is long, but it's a fantastic show by Radiohead. If you heart their music and haven't seen it, take a gander


----------



## peche (Aug 4, 2015)

I just scored the 3rd place for my country position!
I'm pretty  happy … 300k to beat and get on pos #2!


----------



## blunt14468 (Aug 5, 2015)

peche said:


> I just scored the 3rd place for my country position!
> I'm pretty  happy … 300k to beat and get on pos #2!


congrats peche.. I'm shooting for top 100  3rd is pretty impressive !


----------



## peche (Aug 5, 2015)

costa rica is a little country, but there were people crunching here...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 4th, 2015


@peche passed 1,100,000         



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *












For our buddy in Costa Rica


----------



## peche (Aug 5, 2015)

thats actually rio celeste water fall! a pretty popular place for a good swin!

thanks for such a terrific post! crunching here for the better team !


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 5th, 2015


@Broom2455 passes 900,000      



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!      



*









Awesome stoner, like Han Solo.....


----------



## peche (Aug 6, 2015)

Excellent, no matter how many crunchers gto a important or remarkable stones are tagged, the important thing is the amazing effort every stoner puts on this tasks and machines!,

 TPU B team! the best team ever!

keep the awesome work fellas!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 6th, 2015


@Rezza passes 100    



Congrats to our New Solo Stoner Tonight!      



*








One of my favorite scenes in Ep4


----------



## blunt14468 (Aug 8, 2015)

welcome to the team *@Rezza *


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 8th, 2015 


@Rezza passes 500   

@craigo passes 1,200,000          
@Deelron passes 1,700,000          

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 8,000,000            



Congrats to our Stoners and to TPU Tonight!       





*





Here's the fee you make when you think you're going to hit a Stone and miss by just a little


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 9th, 2015


@Rezza passed 1,000   
@qu4k3r passes 700,000      



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      



*









Crunch on fellas!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 10th, 2015


@Rezza passes 2,000   
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 600,000     

@XZero450 passes 1,300,000         
@blunt14468 passes 1,400,000         
@SirKeldon passes 3,000,000         
@Heaven7 passes 4,500,000         

@gobuuku passes 100,000,000     


















Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       

*










Huge numbers tonight! Epic! 










And anyone seen our buddy lately?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2015)

100M ain't nothin' - go gobuuku!


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2015)

Awesome batch of Stoners today!!! 

and

*@gobuuku joins the 100 Millionaire's Club!!! *


----------



## blunt14468 (Aug 11, 2015)

looks like a good night all arround


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 11th, 2015


@Rezza passes 3,000   
@st2000 passes 450,000   *

*@xvi passes 9,500,000           



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       










*
Well done yet again Stoners!


----------



## xvi (Aug 13, 2015)

Hnnng! So close! I can taste it!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 12th, 2015


@bytr passes 20,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!       









*
We love our Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 13th, 2015


@Rezza passes 4,000   



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!       









*
Stoners be like...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2015)

*Milestones Today - August 14th, 2015


@peche passes 1,200,000          



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!       







*

Rock on everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 15th, 2015


@Caring1 passes 500,000    
@Arjai passes 950,000        



Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!       







*


A little late posting but better late than never


----------



## peche (Aug 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - August 14th, 2015
> 
> 
> @peche passes 1,200,000
> ...


sup fellas im back ... 
thanks @manofthem , congrats all stoners today! 
and the excellent news!!
im in place #2 finally...
unfortunately i need 2 millions to beat place  number 1.... but here we are, 

Regards.


----------



## xvi (Aug 17, 2015)

peche said:


> unfortunately i need 2 millions to beat place number 1.... but here we are,


1.2m is on the road to 2m. Heading in the right direction!


----------



## peche (Aug 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> 1.2m is on the road to 2m. Heading in the right direction!


pushing forward dude... for sure but gotta work hard and hard and hard


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 16th, 2015

@....?





*
_*Milestones Yesterday - August 17th, 2015*_
*


@Deelron passes 1,800,000           *

*


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight!       






*


I want those Stones


----------



## twilyth (Aug 18, 2015)

Great movie reference. Mila Jovovich is nearly perfect in that movie.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Great movie reference. Mila Jovovich is nearly perfect in that movie.



Thanks and I agree.  . Still a fantastic movie today that I enjoy watching. And that orange hair was a nice touch

Here's another one of my favs from the movie



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - August 18th, 2015*_
*


@Rezza passes 5,000   
@blunt14468 passes 1,500,000           *

*


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       






*


Where is our Min[Ion] ?


----------



## peche (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats all stoners!
Terrific work !


----------



## Arjai (Aug 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Great movie reference. Mila Jovovich is nearly perfect in that movie.


Milla Jovovich is nearly perfect.
You put the period in the wrong place.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 19th, 2015*_
*

*
*@....*
*


No Stones happened upon us Tonight!   


*






Tomorrow is a new day day (I think I've posted this song before but I still like it )


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - August 20th, 2015*_
*


@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 650,000     



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Last Night!       

*






I thought I posted before going to bed but apparently not...last night.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - August 21st, 2015*_
*

*
*@....*
*


No Stones Yesterday!   


*






I didn't get any bread...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahhhhh, the ole soup Nazi!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 22nd, 2015*_
*

@XZero450 passed 1,400,000         



Congrats to our Solo Stoner Today!       


*







Greetings from Epcot, FL


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 23rd, 2015*_
*


@Para_Franck passes 250,000   *
*@madness777 passes 400,000   *
*@Antykain passes 450,000   *
*@qu4k3r passed 750,000       *

*

@twilyth passes 140,000,000    

*



















*



Congrats to our Massive Stoners Tonight!       






*


That's quite the achievement tonight by our team's frontrunner!


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2015)

Great job Stoners! 

and @twilyth ... *140 Million!*





*AWESOME!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.  What I'm really looking forward to is 1B WCG points which will be in another 2.8M boinc points.

BTW, for the Snurk badges, does he give you a new one at 15 yrs/proj or just 20 years?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 24, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks guys.  What I'm really looking forward to is 1B WCG points which will be in another 2.8M boinc points.
> 
> BTW, for the Snurk badges, does he give you a new one at 15 yrs/proj or just 20 years?


Only 20 years; http://wcgsig.com/
My total runtime is going to overtake yours awfully soon, according to this.  Better be careful!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 25, 2015)

Probably.  But @gobuuku will eventually bury both of us.  And I'm still actively searching for new chips.  I could have gotten a couple more 2695v3's but they were first gen steppings so I didn't want to screw around with those.  I really want a dual 18 core but I'm not going to pay the prices they're asking now.  Those are coming down gradually though and should accelerate as the Broadwell EP's start showing up.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 24th, 2015*_

*

@Craig0 passes 1,300,000           *




*Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!      *











Couldn't find what I was looking for but this is still good, brings me way back, to the days of Zoolander


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 25th, 2015*_

*

@bytr passes 25,000    

@peche passes 1,300,000           
@Pandacoder passes 1,400,000           
@blunt14468 passes 1,600 000           *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *











Stones are lovely


----------



## peche (Aug 26, 2015)

Congrats all stoners!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 26th, 2015*_

*
@Rezza passes 6,000   

@Deelron passes 1,900,000           *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *










Free-DC updates and the crowd goes wild!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 27, 2015)

I found Waldo!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 27th, 2015*_

*
@VulkanBros passes 17,000,000            *




*Congrats to our Huge Stoner Tonight!      *










Well, look at what we have here  
(was looking for a Biff meme but couldn't find it; instead stumbled upon this and thought it was fitting despite being in Spanish)


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 28, 2015)

Well - thanks, but when I look at at GoBuuku, Ion and all the other TechPowerUp! top 10 crunchers I feel very humble.

But hey - many small streams provides a big river....and that´s what counts - GO TechPowerUp!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Well - thanks, but when I look at at GoBuuku, Ion and all the other TechPowerUp! top 10 crunchers I feel very humble.
> 
> But hey - many small streams provides a big river....and that´s what counts - GO TechPowerUp!


You do good work.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise 
Congrats on your milestone!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 28th, 2015*_

*
@Rezza passes 7,000   
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 700,000       *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *










The 'seven' in tonight's numbers reminds me of something...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 29th, 2015*_
*

@ChaoticG8R passes 1,500,000           
@T-Bob passes 7,500,000            

@librin.so.1 passes 35,000,000
           


@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 40,000,000*    





*

*

*Congrats to our Huge Stoners Tonight!      *



*
A big welcome to @ThE_MaD_ShOt on joining the 40 Millionaire's Club!   *








One of the first results from a "the mad shot" Google search. Enjoy some BonJovi


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2015)

A lot of awesome milestones tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 30th, 2015*_

*
@Blue-Knight passes 100   
@Rezza passes 8,000    *



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 










Tonight's numbers seem a little incomplete, maybe Free-DC is wonky again.

Stumbled across this video of Gene Wilder, pretty interesting and fantastic.


----------



## Bow (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - August 31st, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 1,000   
@Rezza passes 9,000    

@toast2004 passes 1,900,000*           


*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 










Pretty picture time


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 1st, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 2,000   

@ArcticFir3 passed 3,500,000*         *  *



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 










Yeah, I wish I could be like this in the morning


----------



## twilyth (Sep 3, 2015)

Whooooo lives in a pineapple under the sea . . . You must be really tired of that song.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 2nd, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 3,000   
@Rezza passes 10,000   


@blunt14468 passes 1,700,000*         



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 










One of my favorite gifs...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 3rd, 2015*_


*@...*



*Congrats to ...?  No Stoners?  *










Bring back the goodness of the old days


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - September 4th, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passed 4,000   


@Deelron passed 2,000,000*         



*Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!      * 










Passed out last night before update, sorry guys.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - September 5th, 2015 
*_
*
@....*
_*



Milestones Today - September 6th, 2015*_
*

@bytr passes 30,000  
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 750,000*      



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 











Barbecue tomorrow, anyone?


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


love barbecues...!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 7th, 2015*_
*

@qu4k3r passes 800,000      


@XZero450 passes 1,500,000*         
*@4x4n passes 7,500,000*         



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      * 











Always waiting for Indiana Jones to call out, "Chewie!"


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 8th, 2015*_
*

@peche passes 1. 400.000 !  *



*Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight! 
had to doit!



Spoiler: goooooooooooood morning stones!











*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2015)

peche said:


> _*Milestones Today - September 8th, 2015*_
> *
> 
> @peche passes 1. 400.000 !  *
> ...




Thanks for grabbing the Stones last night. I crashed completely last night 

But very nice work @peche


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for grabbing the Stones last night. I crashed completely last night
> 
> But very nice work @peche


is always a pleasure to help ! pretty welcome dude, hope you rest pretty well last night!

Regards


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 9th, 2015*_

*

@CTMxGMG passes 90,000    
@l3nderb passes 500,000   *

*@NastyHabits passes 1,300,000           *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *











In honor of all the connection errors on TPU lately...


----------



## Blue-Knight (Sep 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> In honor of all the connection errors on TPU lately...


Bug report, there are typos on that image.


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

i was about to stole the night again @manofthem  then realize that you take the night!!
congrats all stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2015)

peche said:


> i was about to stole the night again @manofthem  then realize that you take the night!!
> congrats all stoners!



Yeah, I almost didn't make it last night. Was fighting sleep while making the post on my phone and passed out right after posting lol. The days are tough lately.


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, I almost didn't make it last night. Was fighting sleep while making the post on my phone and passed out right after posting lol. The days are tough lately.


no worries, i'll be there when you fade on sleepy mode...!
have a terrific day lad! 

Regards,


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, I almost didn't make it last night. Was fighting sleep while making the post on my phone and passed out right after posting lol. The days are tough lately.


Well you'd better not forget tonight--I have something special


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well you'd better not forget tonight--I have something special



Certainly not, I shall be ready at the waiting!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2015)

*Milestones Today - September 10th, 2015


@Arjai passes 1,000,000* *          
@blunt14468 passes 1,800,000 * *          
@BazookaJoe passes 4,000,000*

*
@t_ski passes 65,000,000      
*








*

@[Ion] passes 130,000,000        
*
















*



Congrats to our Massive Stoners Tonight!      



And a Big Welcome to @Arjai on joining the Millionaire's Club   
*


*






*


These Huge Stones can only mean one thing... It's time to_ DANCE! _


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2015)

Didn't know that was coming yet...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome stuff.  Sorry to overshadow the 65m T :/
Should hit 140M just barely by the end of the year.  A good challenge for myself


----------



## Bow (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome stuff.  Sorry to overshadow the 65m T :/
> Should hit 140M just barely by the end of the year.  A good challenge for myself


No worries from me.  You're doing what we all are doing, and the work is for a good cause.


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2015)

awesome work !!
continue rocking team !!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2015)

*Awesome stones everyone! 

and congrats to @Arjai for joining the Millionaire's Club!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 11th, 2015*_

*

@hat passes 8,000,000          




Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!      *











It was 14 years ago that I remember like yesterday, walking into Drafting class and seeing the news on the TV. Went home early that day and everyone was scared and couldn't believe it. 








Yet today is a happy day, one of rejoicing.  While we remember the past, we look to the future with happy hearts and pleasant smiles because we do the best we can! Keep it up crunchers!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't want to start a political discussion since I know that there are people that feel strongly about what did or didn't happen so this is just fyi.  Smithsonian Channel has a series call Missing Evidence and in a recent episode they talked about what might have caused the explosions people heard on that day before each tower came down.  To summarize, the speculation is that the aluminum body of the planes melted and when exposed to water from the fire suppression system, plumbing, etc, released highly explosive hydrogen gas.  Unfortunately this theory can't be verified unless evidence from the site is released for analysis and it doesn't seem that will happen since the NIST report was supposed to be conclusive.

If anyone wants to discuss this, it might be worth starting a thread in the science section though.  Here is a link to a brief description of the program and a clip.

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/s...cret-explosions-in-the-towers/1003747/3418205


----------



## peche (Sep 13, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 12th, 2015*_
*
@Blue-Knight  passes **5000  ** *
*@stevorob   passes 1000  






Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight! little effort, little begin keep rocking lads!!!      



Spoiler: not may day



little bit late, got some problems with my ISP today, all apologies! 






*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 13th, 2015*_

*

@stevorob passes 3,000   




Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!      *












Pimpin' ain't easy, unless you're Solo


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 14th, 2015*_
*


@stevorob passes 7,000   
@Toothless passes 250,000   *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *











Happy Hands Club!


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2015)

Only took me forever, LOL.


----------



## peche (Sep 15, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Only took me forever, LOL.


the road to 1 million is endless....


----------



## Bow (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 15th, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 6,000   
@stevorob passes 10,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 100,000   
@newtekie1 passes 550,000    
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK passes 800,000      

@vaidas40 passes 1,000,000           *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *



*And congrats to @CTMxGMG on earning his Cruncher Badge!  


And congrats to @vaidas40 on joining the Millionaire's Club!   
*









And because Jaws and because Batman


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2015)

Now THAT is an exciting collection of milestones.  Good job guys!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - September 15th, 2015*_
> *
> 
> @Blue-Knight passes 6,000
> ...


That looks like we were having a challenge or something


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2015)

t_ski said:


> That looks like we were having a challenge or something



Yes indeed, exactly what it looks like.  Lots of stones for a normal day  

Very nice work by our Stoners!


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

i was missing these days of pretty large stones list!
congrats all stoner never give up!!


Regards,


----------



## Norton (Sep 16, 2015)

*That's quite a cavalcade of Stones!!! 

Great job to *@CTMxGMG* on earning your Cruncher Badge!!!  

And 

To *@vaidas40* our newest Millionaire's Club member!!! *


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 16th, 2015*_
*
*
*@.........?*



*

No Stoners Tonight!   *












T-Rex is upset  All those Stones from yesterday to zero tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 17th, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 7,000   *
*@bytr passes 40,000   *

*@Redtoad passes 2,500,000           *

*@twuersch passes 10,000,000           *

*
*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! :roll      *



*And a Big Welcome to @twuersch on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *












Just a happy picture to share.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2015)

*Great Stones everyone! 

Awesome job to twuersch for joining the 10 Millionaire's Club! *


----------



## peche (Sep 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


this ! just make my day lad!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 18th, 2015*_


*@stevorob passes 20,000   *

*@blunt14468 passes 1,900,000           
*

*
*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! :roll      *













One day I want to be able to tell somebody off with the following tantrum:


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 19th, 2015*_
*

@Blue-Knight passes 8,000     *


*@xvi passes 10,000,000           *

*

*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *



*And a Big Welcome to @xvi on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *












Free-DC's final updates have been pretty late lately


----------



## xvi (Sep 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And a Big Welcome to @xvi on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!


Woo!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 20th, 2015

*_
*@Silvertigo passes 1,000     *
*@stevorob passes 25,000   *
*@Broom2455 passes 950,000      *

*
*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *










Here's a beautiful song because you wouldn't like me when I'm angry


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Here's a beautiful song because you wouldn't like me when I'm angry


I have a syllabus level 10 piano player in the house.  I don't know how to play, but I can recognize mistakes, and that one is full of them.  Also, one of my favorite shows, and theme songs ever.  My son told me that a good piano player makes, whatever they're playing, look easy and noted that it looked hard.
My late friend uploaded some of what he did.  He had crap for a camera.  He had crap for a computer.  He was dyslectic.  He taught himself to play the piano.  I believe that he got the money to buy that piano by fixing TV's from Chicago hotels, and he taught himself that too.  I believe that he was a victim of the VA.  IIRC, he composed the piece that he uploaded as test 1 and test 2.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have a syllabus level 10 piano player in the house.  I don't know how to play, but I can recognize mistakes, and that one is full of them.  Also, one of my favorite shows, and theme songs ever.  My son told me that a good piano player makes, whatever they're playing, look easy and noted that it looked hard.
> My late friend uploaded some of what he did.  He had crap for a camera.  He had crap for a computer.  He was dyslectic.  He taught himself to play the piano.  I believe that he got the money to get that piano by fixing TV's from Chicago hotels, and he taught himself that too.  I believe that he was a victim of the VA.  IIRC, he composed the piece that he uploaded as test 1 and test 2.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 21st, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 3,000     
@Blue-Knight passes 9,000    *
*@stevorob passes 30,000   *
*

*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *










Good times


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 22nd, 2015
*_
*
@Alex25 passes 1,000   
@Silvertigo passes 5,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 450,000    *
*@XZero450** passes 1,600,000          

@brandonwh64 passes 10,000,000           



*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *



*And a Warm Welcome to @brandonwh64 on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club   *










I love this movie


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2015)

*Great job Stoners!* 



manofthem said:


> *And a Big Welcome to @xvi on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *





manofthem said:


> *And a Warm Welcome to @brandonwh64 on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club   *



*Congrats on joining the 10M Club guys!*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2015)

peche said:


> the road to 1 million is endless....


Until You GET there!


----------



## peche (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats all stoners!!!! terrific work ... terrific team!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2015)

Man! I didn't realize I was that close!! Thank you for all you guys hard work!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I love this movie


That is a very good movie.  squeak squeakety squeak squeaken!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I love this movie


Matt needs to spend a little more time in Adult-land


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2015)

Adult-land is too depressing.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 23rd, 2015
*_
*
@Alex25 passes 3,000   
@Silvertigo passes 7,000   
@Blue-Knight passes 10,000    
@kiwi32 passes 400,000    



*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *













This audit land Adult Land is too depressing


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Adult-land is too depressing.





manofthem said:


> This audit land is too depressing


True dat


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2015)

t_ski said:


> True dat



Fail on my part and that of autocorrect.  Supposed to say "adult land"


----------



## xvi (Sep 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This audit land Adult Land is too depressing


Old enough to finally have ice cream for breakfast



Don't want to have ice cream for breakfast anymore

Too lazy to meme properly.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 24th, 2015
*_
*
@Alex25 passes 4,000   
@Silvertigo passes 9,000   
@stevorob passes 40,000   
@qu4k3r passes 850,000      

@james888 passes 15,000,000            


*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  *













The time for sleep is fast approaching


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 25th, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 10,000   
@Rezza passes 20,000   
@Antykain passes 500,000      

@agent00skid passes 4,000,000            
@T-Bob passes 8,000,000           


*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  *













"Hey lush, have fun. It's the weekend!" (a lyric from a great old song)


----------



## peche (Sep 26, 2015)

keep rocking stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 26th, 2015
*_
*
@stevorob passes 50,000   

@blunt14468 passes 2,000,000          


*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  *













Here's a little song from a band I saw years ago, and they're still rocking


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 27th, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 20,000  
@bytr passes 50,000  
@dorothydot passes 700,000     

@Shane White passes 30,000,000 
*




*


*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  *




*And a Warm Welcome to @Shane White on joining the 30 Millionaire's Club!   *
















Blood moon lunar eclipse, pretty cool


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 28th, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 25,000   *

*
*
*Congrats to our Solo Stoner Tonight!  *













Stoner be getting high like Solo


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 29rd, 2015
*_

*@Silvertigo passes 30,000   

@craigo passes 1,400,000           
@Bow passes 6,5000,000           



*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *













This is how we feel about the Stones


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - September 30th, 2015
*_
*
@Alex25 passes 5,000   
@stevorob passes 60,000   


*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *












Good... good...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 1st, 2015
*_

*@Silvertigo passes 40,000   

@Pandacoder passes 1,500,000           



*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!       *













Rock n' Roll Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 2nd, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 50,000   
@stevorob passes 70,000   
@Folgore passes 150,000    *

*
*
*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  *













Very nice night for stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 3rd, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 50,000   
@stevorob passes 70,000   
@Folgore passes 150,000    
@nightriderjt passes 1,300,000           

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 8,500,000           



*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *













Way to go dudes!!! 






(Tremors FTW )


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2015)

And it's very awesome to see *TPU_remembers_Kreij* still rocking like a boss!


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2015)

manofthem said:


> And it's very awesome to see *TPU_remembers_Kreij* still rocking like a boss!



My 4P is still setup for the Kreij account so he can expect a slice of Pie around Challenge times


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P is still setup for the Kreij account so he can expect a slice of Pie around Challenge times


Didn't know you still had a 4P---what are its specs?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Didn't know you still had a 4P---what are its specs?



It's in my specs (Opty 6168's for 48 cores):
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3197434


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> It's in my specs (Opty 6168's for 48 cores):
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3197434


But you aren't running it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> But you aren't running it?



I will be- heat and power usage are an issue since I have it at home. The AC is off now so I plan to run it through the Fall/Winter*

*may have finally found a spot to run it at work with power and internet... will know this for certain in a week or two


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> I will be- heat and power usage are an issue since I have it at home. The AC is off now so I plan to run it through the Fall/Winter*
> 
> *may have finally found a spot to run it at work with power and internet... will know this for certain in a week or two


Free power is VERY nice.  That's what enables most of my systems.  The 32c 4P, 24c 2P, and 7 DP Xeons are all offsite for that reason 

What's the power draw on it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> What's the power draw on it?



450w using a Seasonic X1050 psu (80+ Gold)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> 450w using a Seasonic X1050 psu (80+ Gold)


That's surprisingly good 
The guy I bought my new 4P from said it was 840w (!!!) which seems unbelievably high.  Now, I'll be using a regular 80+ PSU (Corsair TX750) but even so I didn't think it would be more than about 500w or so.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 4th, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 60,000   
@Toothless passes 300,000   
@rsh5155 passes 950,000      


TechPowerUp passes 1,600,000,000      *

*






















*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners and to TPU Tonight!      *













Pure epicness this evening!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 5, 2015)

I gotta reconfig my laptop, fix my netbook networking and get my desktop up to 6 threads. I'll be trucking then.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 5th, 2015
*_
*
@polhemoth passes 200   
@Hugis passes 5,000    
@Eroticus passes 350,000   *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












New members and non-new members, Great work Stoners


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 6th, 2015
*_
*
@polhemoth passes 2,000   
@Silvertigo passes 70,000    
@stevorob passes 80,000   *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












Stones looked slightly off.  Seems like Free-DC is acting up again or I'm going loco


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2015)

t_ski said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppppppppppppppppp


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2015)

[Ion] said:


>


Sorry, please disregard


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 7th, 2015
*_
*
@polhemoth passes 3,000   
@Hugis passes 6,000    
@Silvertigo passes 80,000   *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












Here ya go @t_ski 



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Here ya go @t_ski
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks Matt, but I may have had my fair share to last me a little while...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - October 8th, 2015
*_
*
@n0tiert passed 80,000   
@stevorob passed 90,000   
@Silvertigo passed 90,000   
@volkor passed 400,000   *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stones!       *












Because of our twins Stones last night... 



Spoiler: Open Carefully


----------



## peche (Oct 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Because of our twins Stones last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - October 9th, 2015
*_
*
@...


...  *

*


Bring back our Stones!     *











No stoners tonight but we are certainly not alone


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - October 10th, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 100,000   




Congrats to our Solo Badge Stoner Tonight, great work on that Badge!!   *









Time to dance!!!  

(You know how I love The Office)


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2015)

Congrats on earning your badge @Silvertigo !!!


----------



## Silvertigo (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks guys,  hopefully my 775`s make it through the approaching summer and reach 200,00 without any smoke and sparks


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 11th, 2015
*_
*
@Hugis passes 7,000    
@stevorob passes 100,000   




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   



And Congrats to @stevorob on earning his Cruncher Badge!!   *









Oh yeah, awesome!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 12th, 2015*_
*

@qu4k3r passes 900,000       

@dank1983man420 passes 7,000,000           




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   
*








Yesterday's post seemed solid late in the evening, but today it's listing Stoners as yesterday's, that weren't there yesterday...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 13th, 2015
*_
*
@silentbogo passes 100    
@Hugis passes 8,000    
@l3nderb passes 550,000    *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












Challenge time is coming up!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 14th, 2015
*_
*
@silentbogo passes 1,000    *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












Have the fires been lit yet?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 15th, 2015
*_
*
@silentbogo passes 3,000   
@polhemoth passes 5,000   
@Hugis passes 9,000   
@Caring1 passes 600,000     *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












And the Challenge is on!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 16th, 2015
*_
*
@silentbogo passes 6,000   
@polhemoth passes 6,000   
@Hugis passes 10,000   

@Deelron passes 2,500,000           *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *










Challenge is on!  And the Heat is on!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 17th, 2015
*_
*
@polhemoth passes 7,000   
@silentbogo passes 8,000   
@bytr passes 60,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 150,000   
@Silvertigo passes 150,000   

@T-Bob passes 8,500,000           *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *










Challenge brings the Stones, and tonight we have twin stoners! 



Spoiler
















I had considered another Davalos post due to tonight's twins, but I passed on it. Finding modest but nice pictures of them is a little tough :laugh


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 18th, 2015
*_
*
@polhemoth passes 9,000   *

*@Zachary85 passes 9,500,000           *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *










Keep the fires lit, we need Moar Powa!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 19th, 2015*_


*@silentbogo passes 9,000   
@polhemoth passes 10,000   
@Eroticus passes 400,000   
@Chevalr1c passes 950,000     

@Broom2455 passes 1,000,000           
@szabo02 passes 3,000,000*           

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      



And a Warm Welcome to @Broom2455 on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   *










Love these Stoners! . Our team must be heavy partakers of the sauce, and not just any sauce, the...


----------



## peche (Oct 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Broom2455 passes _1,000,000_          * *



@Broom2455  Welcome to millionaire club! 

regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2015)

peche said:


> @Broom2455  Welcome to millionaire club!
> 
> regards,



Yes sir, you're right!    Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Bow (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 20th, 2015*_


*@silentbogo passes 10,000   
@Eroticus passes 400,000   
@Chevalr1c passes 950,000     

@Recca29 passes 1,100,000           
@SirKeldon passes 3,500,000*           


*@gobuuku passes* _*110,000,000*_       














*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









_Almost _there and yet no hover boards...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 21st, 2015
*_
*
@Silvertigo passes 200,000   
@ChaoticG8R passes 1,600,000           *

*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      *












Here's a nice throwback on this awesome day.  These guys are great!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael looks good, but the disease is definitely taking its toll....


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - October 22nd, 2015



@.......



Surprisingly Nothing as our Challenge Winds Down  
*







I saw this video last night, and I thought it was _GLORIOUS_!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2015)

Man o' man Micheal J. Fox is looking pretty rough. The disease is really starting to take its toll. 

Very cool video clip @manofthem !!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 24th, 2015*_


*@silentbogo passes 20,000   *
*@stevorob **passes* _*150,000* _*  *


*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











TPU Pimp style


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2015)

*Milestones Yesterday - October 25th, 2015



@.......



Nothing Tonight as the Air Begins to Cool Down  
*








All day today was spent helping some friends with an urgent and very last minute move, and now that I'm finally home, this is how I fee:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2015)

Got something coming up for you in a week or ten days I'd say @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 26th, 2015*_


*@silentbogo passed 25,000   *
*@Folgore passed 200,000   *

*@Arjai passes 1,100,000         *
*@NastyHabits **passes* _*1,400,000* _*        *


*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











Me... Now...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Me... Now...


You might have headed to bed too early....

@Folgore passed 200,000 
@silentbogo passed 25,000


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 27th, 2015*_


*@Black.Raven passes 500,000   
*
*@4x4n **passes* _*8,000,000* _*        *


*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











@thebluebumblebee ... you were right.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> you were right.


Why did they show up for 2 days???


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Why did they show up for 2 days???



I'm not sure. It has happened several times over the past month or 2 where the Stones act funky; Stoners will be there, then disappear, or they'll show up the next day. Very weird.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 28th, 2015*_


*@silentbogo passes 30,000   
@newtekie passes 600,000   
*
*@craigo **passes* _*1,500,000 * _*        *


*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











Oh yeah!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 29th, 2015*_


*@.....*

*

Congrats to Everyone Tonight, Stoned or Not!     *











A little dance time?


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Arjai (Oct 30, 2015)

How did I miss this?





It was 4 days ago... Aaah, Monday. Say no more.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - October 29th, 2015*_
> 
> 
> *@.....*
> ...


----------



## peche (Oct 30, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


>


priceless!!!!
epic shark is epic !


----------



## FireFox (Oct 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - October 29th, 2015*_
> 
> 
> *@.....*
> ...


It looks like the
*Harlem Shake *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2015)

I just got 1,000,000 pts mapping cancer markers using ThugXeons' account

i took a snip at 1000070.56 and if i remember i will u/l it in the morning TPU capture has gone wonky as have i, but i had to stay up to capture the moment and i didnt sleep at all last night so yippee for me and fuck you cancer.

 X 1,000,000


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2015)

[_*Milestones Today - October 30th, 2015*_


*@Eroticus passes 450,000   
*
*@blunt14468 **passes* _*2,500,000 * _*        *


*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *











Our response to cancer...


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Our response to cancer...


f*ck you cancer!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - October 31st, 2015*_


*@AngryBird passes 30,000   *

*

Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!     *










For our stoner


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

140M coming right up tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 1st, 2015*_


*@Silvertigo passes 250,000   

@arcticfir3 passes 4,000,000           
*


*@[Ion] passes* _*140,000,000*_       














*

*
*C**ongrats to our MASSIVE Stoners Tonight!      

*









Too Massive to Fathom!  Mindblown!



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2015)

*Great job Stoners!* 

*Awesome 140 Million Stone there  @[Ion] !!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice indeed.  Thanks guys 
I'm at right about 50 days for the last ten million points, so even considering that I'll probably have a bunch of my stuff off for a few weeks over winter break, I think I'm right on track for 150M by the end of the year


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2015)

pretty stones!
congrats team !


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 2nd, 2015*_


*@l3nderb passes 600,000   

@n3rdf1ght3r passes 3,500,000           
@thebluebumblebee passes 4,500,000           *


*

*
*C**ongrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









All these Stoners, I'm really lovin' it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 4th, 2015

*_
*@AngryBird passes 40,000   
@bubbleawesome passes 250,000   *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









They say it's cooled down, but we down here in S FLorida are wondering....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - November 5th, 2015

*_
*@Hugis passed 20,000   *




*Milestones Today - November 6th, 2015*


*@.... *




*Congrats to our Stoner from Yesterday!      

*









Sorry for forgetting to post yesterday @Hugis. How's about a hug to make up for it?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 7th, 2015

*_
*@bytr passes 70,000   
@Silvertigo passes 300,000   *


*@Pandacoder passes 1,600,000           *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









The best part of "autumn" and/or "winter" down here is the Pumpkin Spice Lattes! 











And since I've switched avatars back to Jaws, a little respect for the big shark 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

*Milestones Today - November 8th, 2015*


*@.... *




*Nothing for us and tomorrow is Monday!    *










Sunday night is always so saddening


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 9, 2015)

Mimimimimi!!!
I passed 40K yesterday, so no sad evening for you!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

same here passed 90k ......


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Mimimimimi!!!
> I passed 40K yesterday, so no sad evening for you!





n0tiert said:


> same here passed 90k ......



Hang on... Did I miss your guys' Stones?


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

for some reason the wcg scale gfx shows >90k

and project is still on 89,975........


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> for some reason the wcg scale gfx shows >90k
> 
> and project is still on 89,975........



Oh OK, I see now. Looks like tomorrow Free-DC will catch up and you'll be stoning!  I'm not sure what accounts for the slight discrepancies other than perhaps a different daily cut off hour...?


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

mkay 

thx m8


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

I hate to be the party pooper here, but as much as I love the German language (and I do!), this site is an English based site so please keep posts to English.

We've brought the hammer down before (@Arjai remembers ), but we need not go there again


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2015)

This is how it started lats time, and it didn't end pretty or without feelings hurt. The WCG forums are not exempt from forum rules.

I'd  appreciate your cooperation in this matter.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This is how it started lats time, and it didn't end pretty or without feelings hurt. The WCG forums are not exempt from forum rules.
> 
> I'd  appreciate your cooperation in this matter.


Don't worry, I don't have feelings to hurt


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This is how it started lats time, and it didn't end pretty or without feelings hurt. The *WCG forums are not exempt from forum rules.*
> 
> I'd  appreciate your cooperation in this matter.



True statement is true- English only please...


----------



## bogmali (Nov 10, 2015)

Please mateys as your Captain @Norton (and @manofthem) has already mentioned, English only please so we can be fair to everyone 

Thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2015)

Not to keep beating a dead horse but yea, guys let's keep it English. I've deleted the non English posts and if you don't know, I was born in Germany and we moved here when I was 3.. I'm 41 now..  Rules are rules.. and I use to post in German as well when I first started, but then I saw that I was braking the rules and quite..   Either way keep up the great numbers team!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 9th, 2015

*_
*@angrybird passes 60,000   
@n0tiert passes 90,000   
@Eroticus passes 550,000     *




*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









We need more happy days!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 10th, 2015

*_
*@polhemoth passes 20,000   
*



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      

*









Solo Stoner is Han, here's a _shot _for you!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 11th, 2015

*_
*@angrybird passes 20,000   
@n0tiert passes 100,000   

@craigo passes 1,600,000           *



*Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!      


*

*And CONGRATS to  you @n0tiert on earning your Cruncher Badge!!!   *
*
*









Oh boy, this made me laugh


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2015)

Great job Stoners! 

and congrats to @n0tiert for earning your cruncher badge!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 12th, 2015

*_
*@....
*


*Nothing, but Congrats to All of Us for Crunching Tonight!      


*










Here's for a smile


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 13th, 2015

*_
*@T-Bob passed 9,000,000           
*


*Congrats to Our Solo Cruncher Tonight!      


*










Yeah baby yeah!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 14th, 2015

*_
*@silentbogo passes 50,000   
@angrybird passes 80,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 500,000   

@nightriderjt passes 1,400,000        

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 9,000,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*










Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 15th, 2015

*_
*@stevorob passes 250,000   
@silentbogo passes 350,000   
*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*










Challenge time!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 16, 2015)

coming up on 7 million soon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2015)

A billion WCG credits


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 16th, 2015

*_
*@n0tiert passes 150,000   
@Eroticus passes 600,000     
@Caring1 passes 650,000     
@The Foldinator passes 700,000* *    *



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*









Rocking the Challenge!  Oh yeah!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 17th, 2015

*_
*@angrybird passes 90,000   

@Recca29 passes 1,200,000         
@agent00skid passes 4,500,000         *
*@kenkickr passes 5,000,000* *        *



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*









Rock on everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 18th, 2015

*_
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 60,000   

@FordGT90Concept passes 8,000,000         
@VulkanBros passes 18,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*









Everything is going strong! We are grinning and starting to look a little crazy


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - November 19th, 2015

*_
*@markjw passes 9,000   

@polhemoth passes 25,000    *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Last Night!      


*








Fell asleep before I could post last night


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 20th, 2015

*_
*@markjw passes 10,000   *
*@angrybird passes 100,000   *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 5,000,000           *
*@xvi passes 11,000,000 **          *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      

*
*And Congrats to Angrybird on earning his Cruncher Badge!  *
*

*








The win is strong with these Stoners


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - November 20th, 2015
> 
> *_
> *@markjw passes 10,000   *
> ...



Great job Stoners!!!  

and congrats to *AngryBird* for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 21st, 2015

*_
*@markjw passes 20,000   *
*@Hugis passes 25,000   *
*@craigo passes 1,700,000           *
*@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 45,000,000 **          
*








*Congrats to Our Massive Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*

*








Looks like I'll soon be over taken by @ThE_MaD_ShOt!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - November 22nd, 2015

*_
*@polhemoth passes 30,000   *
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 70,000   *
*@Antykain passes 550,000     *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Last Night!      
*

*

*








Sunday night was a bit rough for me


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 23rd, 2015

*_
*@bubbleawsome awesome passes 300,000   
@stevorob passes 300,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 400,000   *
*@Eroticus passes 650,000     *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*
*








Getting back on track with the postings!  







And for the twins... 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 24th, 2015

*_
*@bytr passes 80,000   *




*Congrats to Our Solo Cruncher Tonight!      
*

*
*








I've missed some Solo!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 25th, 2015

*_
*@Folgore passes 250,000   *
*@vaidas40 passes 1,100,000           *
*@karl5275 passes 5,000,000           *


*Congrats to Our Solo Cruncher Tonight!      
*

*
*








Loving these stones!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 26th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 1,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 80,000   
@Deelron passes 3,000,000           
*
*@mjkmike passes 35,000,000           *









*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*
*







Sleepy after turkey? I learned a new word today, tryptophan, from @Norton, and it's interesting indeed  I'm sleepy

AKA: it's not the turkey's fault


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2015)

Huge congrats to @mjkmike for an amazing milestone!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 27th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 3,000   
@CTMxGMG passes 200,000   
@T-Bob passes 9,500,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*
*







So, what did you do all day? 











This is what it comes down to...


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2015)

*Congrats Stoners!* 



manofthem said:


> This is what it comes down to...


Did my share of that today!


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So, what did you do all day?


I bought a this thing to put on my this thing. That's pretty much all I wanted (or all I expected to get on sale), so I'm pretty happy. (Edit: Once I get it installed, I'm planning on putting it all on one of these things.)

(Edit 2: Also, new loaded lower control arms. I think my bushings are getting rather worn.)

(Edit 3: THE THINGS FROM EDIT 2 ARRIVED!)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 28th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 6,000   
@stevorob passes 350,000   
@blunt14468 passes 3,000,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*
*







I need to sleep lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 29th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 9,000   
@Silvertigo passes 450,000   

*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*

*
*







After a long weekend of shopping, I hope everyone still has a little left on their credit cards


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - November 30th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 10,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 90,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 200,000   *
*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 9,500,000           *
*
*



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      


*
*And a great night to see TPU_remembers_Kreij up there *


*
*







I found this and thought it was pretty great!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 1st, 2015

*_
*@...... *



*Bring Back Some Stones! *




*
*







I need a vacation... anyone else too?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 2nd, 2015

*_
*@stevorob passes 400,000   *
*@craigo passes 1,800,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *




*
*







While looking for something to post, I stumbled across this. Here's a throwback to way back when


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler



behind the umbrella, right quarter of the screen, top half of the screen


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> behind the umbrella, right quarter of the screen, top half of the screen


Actually, that is not correct


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Actually, that is not correct


Ah yes, the old edit-an-additional-face-into-the-picture, pretty much with the opposite directions that I gave. Thanks anyway


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 3rd, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 20,000   *
*@Hugis passes 30,000   *
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 100,000   *
*@Eroticus passes 700,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *


*And Congrats to @theoneandonlymrk on earning his Cruncher Badge!  *




*
*


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Ah yes, the old edit-an-additional-face-into-the-picture, pretty much with the opposite directions that I gave. Thanks anyway



Sorry, I was just excited because I actually got one for a change 



manofthem said:


>


WOOT!!!! Two in a row!


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2015)

Covering for Mr. Of Them tonight.

_*Milestones Today - December 4th, 2015*_

_*@brandonwh64 passes 11,000,000   
@qu4k3r passes 1,000,000   

Nice work, stoners!


And a big congrats to @qu4k3r on that first million! Here's to many more!




*_


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

*Great work Stoners!* 

*and congrats to @qu4k3r for joining the Millionaire's Club!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2015)

Great work Stoners and congrats @qu4k3r on joining the Millionaire's Club! 

And Thanks @xvi for covering


----------



## xvi (Dec 6, 2015)

Another cover for Mr. Of Them tonight.

_*Milestones Today - December 5th, 2015*_

@NastyHabits passed 1,500,000
@bytr passed 90,000
@LightningJR passed 25,000

*Love me some stoners! Like, woooaaahhhhh, man!*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 6th, 2015

*_
*@angrybird passes 150,000   *
*@stevorob passes 450,000   *
*@Arjai passes 1,200,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










Thanks to @xvi for being so willing to help me out the last few nights.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been going through this thread (clearing out alerts) and I have to say, I'm still laughing at this.





Maybe I need more sleep, but man every time I look at it I start laughing again.  Just imagining his tone of voice and him saying that in the trailer instead. You're expecting a huge moment, the music swells, and Han just says "we're old"  Oh boy

Congrats to our stoners today


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 7th, 2015

*_
*@LightningJR passes 30,000    *

*@[Ion] passes 150,000,000             *



















*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!       *












Huge stone tonight! We all know that this is what Kai does on a Stoner Evening... 



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Matt! 
VERY comfortably made my 150M goal for the year 
Not crazy enough to aim for 160M by 2016 but I should get it in January w/o issue


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Matt!
> VERY comfortably made my 150M goal for the year
> Not crazy enough to aim for 160M by 2016 but I should get it in January w/o issue



I'd say early January at the latest.  Your 140M was on Nov 1st, 10M ago. Your PPD has increased so never know if the next stone will be this year or newly into the next one.  Either way, very awesome!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Matt!
> VERY comfortably made my 150M goal for the year
> Not crazy enough to aim for 160M by 2016 but I should get it in January w/o issue



It would be close if you kept 400k PPD.  Some 425k scattered in and I think you could hit 160m by Jan1 

Challenge?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'd say early January at the latest.  Your 140M was on Nov 1st, 10M ago. Your PPD has increased so never know if the next stone will be this year or newly into the next one.  Either way, very awesome!


That's the thought.  Should be a week or ten days into January at the latest 


stevorob said:


> It would be close if you kept 400k PPD.  Some 425k scattered in and I think you could hit 160m by Jan1
> 
> Challenge?


See, I'd be up for that--except I'll be out of town as will my friends, so I'll have to turn stuff off.  The 4P 6128HE system goes off on the 18th and then everything I have here will be shut down for about ten days starting on the 22nd.  Might be able to move the second 2x4667V3 offsite before then but no guarantees.  Either way it'll be a pretty big hit that would make this not just a solid challenge but downright unfeasible


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah well. Congrats on passing that _massive_ stone though! That's incredible


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> except I'll be out of town as will my friends, so I'll have to turn stuff off. The 4P 6128HE system goes off on the 18th and then everything I have here will be shut down for about ten days starting on the 22nd.



Our collective reaction...



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Our collective reaction...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh, don't worry.  Ten days isn't the end of the world, and with free electricity in January, I'll be back with a vengeance!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, don't worry.  Ten days isn't the end of the world



But.. but... it might be!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 8th, 2015

*_
*@Silvertigo passes 500,000      *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 5,500,000           
@4x4n passes 8,500,000           
@twuersch passes 11,000,000           *





*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!       *












How many triangles do you count?  (clicky)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2015)

You had to make me think, didn't you?


----------



## xvi (Dec 9, 2015)

manofthem said:


> How many triangles do you count?


I got to three before my brain seized, so the answer is three.
(I'm technically correct. )


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2015)

Congrats Stoners! 

Congrats on that Monster Stone there Kai... 150,000,000 is one hell of an accomplishment! 



manofthem said:


> How many triangles do you count?  (clicky)


One- I'm tired so I stopped there


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 9, 2015)

I got to 40 triangles but there is no way that's right



Spoiler: actual answer



EDIT: Aw dang, I read the website and I missed the one in the middle. Whoops  I was close though! 41 is the correct answer


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I got to 40 triangles but there is no way that's right
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



I counted 41 earlier before I posted but now looking back I can only count 40.  

Nevermind, just found 41 





Norton said:


> One- I'm tired so I stopped there



Get some sleep buddy


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 9th, 2015

*_
*@stevorob passes 500,000      *
*@mstenholm passes 85,000,000          *















*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!       *












There's a kitty in there somewhere


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice work guys--Michael in particular


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> There's a kitty in there somewhere


It's a trick - the kitty took the picture


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 10th, 2015

*_
*@newtekie1 passes 650,000      *
*@nightriderjt passes 1,500,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *












Where's Waldo?


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> Where's Waldo?


Too easy!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2015)

Norton said:


> Congrats Stoners!
> 
> 
> Too easy!





Alright then, you guys are too smart for me   I'll look for something else for tomorrow night's, something a little more challenging


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Alright then, you guys are too smart for me   I'll look for something else for tomorrow night's, something a little more challenging



Probably just luck- I saw something that I zoomed in on and he was close enough to spot the second I did.


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2015)

*Milestones Today - December 11th, 2015*

@Eroticus passes *750,000 *
@LightningJR passes *40,000 *

Congrats to our dual stoners!

Now, I know it's late in the day, but here's some sciency puzzles. If, like me, you've used up all your brainpower for the day already, just coast on through the video and wait for the answers.

The Boat Puzzle: If you sit in a boat holding a rock, then throw it in the water, does the water level go up, down, or stay the same?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2015)

Temporally higher because the rock carries air with it.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats Stoners, always happy to see! 

And thanks @xvi, great job again


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 12, 2015)

A lot of time since last time I was here, nice to see I joined the Millionaire's Club a week ago


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2015)

_*

Milestones Today - December 12th, 2015

*_
*@Ferrum Master passes 2,000    *
*@stevorob passes 550,000      *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *












Something isn't right here....(clicky )


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 13th, 2015

*_
*@Ferrum Master passes 5,000    
@Silvertigo passes 550,000     *
*@rsh5155 passes 1,000,000           *
*@T-Bob passes 10,000,000 **   **       *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *



*And Congrats to @rsh5155 on joining the Millionaire's Club!  


And Congrats to @T-Bob on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *









The weekends... Wait all week for them and they pass all too quickly


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2015)

Great job Stoners!

and congrats to our latest *Millionaire's Club* member *rsh5155 *and *10 Millionaire's Club* member *@T-Bob* !!!


----------



## T.R. (Dec 14, 2015)

By the way, I am bytr. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 14th, 2015

*_
*@Ferrum Master passes 7,000    
@T.R. passes 100,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *



*And Congrats to @T.R. on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *










Amirite?


----------



## xvi (Dec 15, 2015)

I dunno. My Monday was pretty alright. I called in sick.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 15th, 2015

*_
*@Ferrum Master passes 8,000    
@stevorob passes 600,000    *
*@craigo passes1,900,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *












The week isn't even _half_ over yet


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


The glass is twice as big as it needs to be.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> The glass is twice as big as it needs to be.


You sound like an engineer


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 16th, 2015

*_
*@Ferrum Master passes 10,000    
@LightningJR passes 50,000    
@Eroticus passes 800,000    *
*@Broom2455 passes 1,100,000          *
*@Recca29 passes 1,300,000          *



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!        *












Who else is already "Friday-tired" this far from Friday?


----------



## Norton (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats Stoners!  



manofthem said:


> Who else is already "Friday-tired" this far from Friday?


Add me to that list....I'll be quite ticked off if I fall asleep through Star Wars on Saturday morning


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 17, 2015)

Man I've got finals. I'm most of the way through my Forensics review, have ~60 more geometry questions, a few open answers for US history 1, and a final lab for forensics. And it's 12am.

I am for sure feeling that friday tired.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2015)

I guess once ya hit 20 mil you only get a milestone every 5 mil?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2015)

Correct.  Then after 100M it's only every 10 million.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Correct.  Then after 100M it's only every 10 million.



It's a shame more of us won't know what that's like


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It's a shame more of us won't know what that's like


You're well on your way--give it time and it'll happen


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 17th, 2015
*_

*@Silvertigo passes 600,000    *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        *












Something has awoken!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 18th, 2015
*_

*@stevorob passes 650,000    *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        *











Going to be a long weekend at the box office


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 19, 2015)

Apparently $50m at box office in early showing sales yesterday. 
I've been off the internet mostly because one huge spoiler I saw on a main page. Just gotta make it until I see it next wednesday. 

Congrats @stevorob!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Going to be a long weekend at the box office


I'll be seeing this with my three kids in 1.5 hours


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - December 19th, 2015
*_

*@..... *



*Congrats to Everyone for Crunching!  *











Sorry for the delayed post. Got home late and passed out


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 20th, 2015
*_


*adi-quesso passes 50,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 650,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *










Pretty epic build of the Millennium Falcon!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 21st, 2015
*_

*@Folgore passes 300,000   
@stevorob passes 700,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *










Year is almost over.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 22nd, 2015
*_

*@blunt14468 passes 3,500,000          *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        *











I thought this was just too cute


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 23rd, 2015
*_

*@LightningJR passes 60,000   
@Silvertigo passes 700,000     
@Eroticus passes 850,000       *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *











I have a feeling that some of us are off tomorrow.  And that feels good


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

I work tomorrow, but I suspect I'll be doing a lot of nothing. (Actually, I need to tidy up the cables on some of my servers.)


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> ..... (Actually, I need to tidy up the cables on some of my servers.)


I refuse!!!!


My boss came back in yesterday, and was doing some stuff around the office about 3:00. He saw the small gift bags next to his desk that a co-worker and I had left, and said "Hey, what's this? You guys... Were you planning on being off tomorrow?"  My response was "Well, yeah!..... Were you planning on letting us _off_ tomorrow??!!"  For some reason he had forgotten that he gives us two days at christmas, and 1 at new years... he mumbled something about "For some reason, I was thinking half a day....", and went to do payroll..... *sigh*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 24th, 2015
*_

*@stevorob passes 750,000    *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        *











I went looking for Weezer's _Holiday _song to post, and I found something along those lines.  And then I found more on this thing called youtube, and being unable to decide, I posted both. 




















and then found one more


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2015)

_*Milestones Yesterday - December 25th, 2015
*_

*@Ferrum Master passed 20,000   *
*@dorothydot passed 750,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        *











So sorry everybody, I've been so incredibly busy and tied up. Got home late last night and was knocked out in the bed with my phone in my hand before I could post.

I hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend and time with their families and friends! 


Last night we enjoyed a fantastic steak cookout with plenty of stout beers and mojitos, mixed rather well.  I know mojitos are typically a summer drink, but considering it's been atrociously hot down here, they were rather fitting


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Last night we enjoyed a fantastic steak cookout with plenty of stout beers and mojitos, mixed rather well.


Now that's a nice Christmas dinner!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Last night we enjoyed a fantastic steak cookout with plenty of stout beers and mojitos, mixed rather well.  I know mojitos are typically a summer drink, but considering it's been atrociously hot down here, they were rather fitting




Man, I am about ready to leave this frigging bitter cold snow driven god forsaken place and just come down to Florida and shake up with you brother.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 26th, 2015
*_

*@Hugis passes 40,000   *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        *











@stinger608 maybe you just to dance a little bit to warm up the toes


----------



## t_ski (Dec 27, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Man, I am about ready to leave this frigging bitter cold snow driven god forsaken place and just come down to Florida and shake up with you brother.


Uh oh... Dano's going to buy one of those tiny homes and park it in Matt's driveway!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 27th, 2015
*_

*@Ferrum Master passes 25,000   *
*@stevorob passes 800,000     
*
*@gobuuku passes 120,000,000           *


















*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *











This was @gobuuku earlier today 










Huge numbers tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 29, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 28th, 2015
*_

*@Silvertigo passes 750,000    *
*@Jstn7477 passes 70,000,000           *














*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *












Back to back huge stones!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 29, 2015)

Lotsa really big numbers recently


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 29th, 2015
*_

*@thebluebumblebee passes 6,000,000          *
*@dank1983man420 passes 7,500,000* *          *
*@Zachary85 passes 10,000,000           *
*@brandonwh64 passes 12,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *

*And a Warm Welcome for @Zachary85 into the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *












I heard this song today and thought of our team of stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2015)

_*Milestones Today - December 30th, 2015
*_

*@Ferrum Master passes 30,000   *
*@bubbleawsome passes 350,000    *
*@stevorob passes 850,000      
@Eroticus passes 900,000     *
*@ArcticFir3 passes 4,500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *













Ah, a little bit of The Office to cheer me up 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - December 31st, 2015
*_

*@l3nderb passed 650,000     *
*@Silvertigo passes 800,000       *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *













Please party responsibly!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Please party responsibly!



I guess me being in bed by 9:30 would be considered "party responsibly."


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 1, 2016)

Fireworks at sunrise is the way to go.  I'm a morning person and it sucks this time of year


----------



## xvi (Jan 2, 2016)

Sir Of Them is catching up on some Zs, so I'll be nabbing the stones tonight. Only one stone for us tonight and that stone goes to..

*@LightningJR who passed 70,000*

My two favorite things are food and science. Time to combine!


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> Fireworks at sunrise is the way to go.  I'm a morning person and it sucks this time of year



I am definitely NOT a morning person! 



xvi said:


> Sir Of Them is catching up on some Zs, so I'll be nabbing the stones tonight. Only one stone for us tonight and that stone goes to..
> 
> *@LightningJR who passed 70,000*
> 
> My two favorite things are food and science. Time to combine!



Congrats to Our @LightningJR! 

And Thanks @xvi for handling the post for me


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And Thanks @xvi for handling the post for me


Going to assume you're getting another early night, so I'll just sneak these in.

_*Milestones Today - November 2nd, 2016*_

*@RejZoR passed 100,000 *
*@stevorob passed 900,000 *

One stone for the first of the year and now two stones for our second day of the year! I like where this is going!

You can't see properly, but don't feel bad. It's your brain's fault. Enter Vsauce's "Moon Terminator Illusion" video.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 3rd, 2016
*_

*@Ferrum Master passes 40,000     *
*@n0tiert passes 250,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 850,000    *

*@Shane White passes 35,000,000    *








*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        *














Been so tired and worn out lately. Where's this winter that's supposed to be here with some cool weather? 









And thank you @xvi for jumping up and taking care of the posts for me while I've been a little wrapped up.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 4th, 2016
*_

*@Caring1 passes 700,000     *





*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonght!        *














Tonight has been fun with some old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 5th, 2016
*_

*@Eroticus passed 950,000     *
*@nightriderjt passed 1,600,000           *


*TECHPOWERUP passed 1,700,000,000               
   *






















*Congrats to Our Epic Stoner Team Last Night!        *














I apologize for falling asleep without posting last night. We just got a new mattress delivered yesterday evening, and it was far more comfortable and persuasive than I had imagined  









But huge Stone TPU, very awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Bow (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 6th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passes 60,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 900,000      *
*@stevorob passes 950,000         *
*@agent00skid passes 5,000,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *














A little throw back to 20 years ago when an awesome album come out


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - January 6th, 2016
> *_
> 
> *@PP Mguire passes 60,000   *
> ...


I just blew a bunch of Google Rewards (Play credit) on several Weezer albums.  Great stuff


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Aye one day of crunching and I'm in a list


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Aye one day of crunching and I'm in a list



Very nice work indeed , and you'll be on plenty of these lists in the coming future with that kind of generous PPD.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 7, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Aye one day of crunching and I'm in a list


hax0r :'( this isn't fair !!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> hax0r :'( this isn't fair !!!


Think I'm crunching on 52 threads right now if I counted right.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 7th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passed 80,000   *
*@Deelron passed 3,500,000           *
*@4x4n passed 9,000,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        *














Late again, been a very rough week so far


----------



## Bow (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

Just passed 50k , also just snagged a Bronze badge for Fighting AIDS@Home p.2 (now at 92k in points)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 8th, 2016
*_

*@cameronh779 passes 100   *
*@Ferrum Master **passes 50,000   
@DarthBaggins passes 50,000    
@PP Mguire passes 100,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 950,000      *
*@kenkickr passes 5,500,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *


*And congrats to @PP Mguire on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *











Looks like Challenge time with all these Stoners   



I'm getting back on the ball with timely updates and posts  

(sorry for the 2 clips, couldn't find it in a single clip)






















And for the twin Stoners  



Spoiler


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't see it?

Edit: Oh, forgot to put my name in the UCP.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 9, 2016)

Woot woot still crunching


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 9th, 2016
*_

*@DarthBaggins passes 60,000   *
*@PP Mguire **passes 150,000   
@n0tiert passes 300,000    
@Peter1986C passes 1,000,000          *
*@stevorob passes 1,000,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *


*And congrats to @Peter1986C and @stevorob on joining the Millionaire's Club!   *











Beautiful work everyone!










And for the twin Stoners 



Spoiler


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 10, 2016)

WooHoo  another milestone


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 10, 2016)

*congrats to @Peter1986C and @stevorob from me for going the millionaire club!!!!!!!!!       *


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2016)

I have something big coming up tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 10th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passed 200,000   *
*@Norton **passed 70,000,000   
*









*
@[Ion] passed 160,000,000     *
* *





















*Congrats to Our Epic Stoners Last Night!        *













Beautiful job guys, totally awesome Stones! And I apologize for missing the post last night 



Spoiler


















/


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet.  Onward to 170M!

And congrats to our Captain too for his great work!


----------



## Norton (Jan 11, 2016)

Great job everyone!!!  

and awesome work getting to 160M Kai 



manofthem said:


> *@Norton **passed 70,000,000*



Actually didn't realize I got a stone until I saw the tag back to the post


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks!  Managed to cut the time down from 1M6D to 1M3D, so now to see if I can mage the next 10M in a month or less


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet.  Onward to 170M!
> 
> And congrats to our Captain too for his great work!





Norton said:


> Great job everyone!!!
> 
> and awesome work getting to 160M Kai
> 
> ...



You guys dropped awesome Stones last night. At this point, your Stones don't pass as often anymore: every 5M takes a while not to mention 10M, but thankfully Kai's able to hit them pretty often. 

As I was saying... 


[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  Managed to cut the time down from 1M6D to 1M3D, so now to see if I can mage the next 10M in a month or less



That's fantastic! 10 M in 30 days would be epic!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2016)

Averaging around 350K/day right now....that puts me at about 28.6 days per 10M, which means I should be able to manage that every month pretty comfortably.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> You guys dropped awesome Stones



I dropped one early this morning............Does that count? Oh wait, I dropped a different kind of "stone" Bhahahahaha


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 11th, 2016
*_

*@cameronh779 passes 200  
@adi-quesso passes 60,000   
@Ferrum Master passes 60,000   
@DarthBaggins passes 70,000   
@LightningJR passes 80,000   
@Silvertigo passes 1,000,000           
@hat passes 8,500,000            *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *


*And Congrats to @Silvertigo on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   *













Such awesome work!


----------



## Norton (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats stoners! 

and   to @Silvertigo .. our newest Millionaire!


----------



## Silvertigo (Jan 12, 2016)

YaY! Now for another million


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2016)

The first million is the most exciting one--after that, gotta keep ramping things up to keep it exciting


----------



## Silvertigo (Jan 12, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> gotta keep ramping things up to keep it exciting



Exactly.  I`m always looking at getting better hardware, which keeps me enthused about crunching.

I started out with three wheezing 775 rigs. Since then I have enjoyed putting together a X58 Sabertooth / X5650, 
and taught myself how to achieve a stable 4ghz (had to wind back to 3.6) for crunching while keeping acceptable temps during this wretched summer.

As a complete noob to OC`ing that took quite a few weeks to achieve - after the the bsod`s I would discover when awakening in 
the morning. Highly addictive stuff.

Now I`m down to one 775 rig, as I picked up a Asus H67M with an i72600 but no OCing obviously.
But I did get to explore Linux / Ubuntu for the first time with this rig, so off I went on a big Linux tangent for a few weeks,
which I still explore now and then. So now I`m a Linux fan boy.

Currently I`m on the hunt to replace the last 775 rig, but as money doesnt grow on trees, Im waiting for the next bargain.
X58 rigs and decent Xeons go for a hefty price here in OZ.

Running three rigs @ 500-550 watts total costs me around $80 a month. I explain to others about this new hobby I have found and they think Im nuts.

I think only a fellow cruncher understands the fun - forever tweaking for more PPD, tuning your rigs to run as effecient as possible, and in the end its all incredibly worthwhile - advancements in science


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 12th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passes 250,000   
@Eroticus passes 1,000,000           *
*@FordGT90Concept passes 8,500,000 *
*           

@T-Bob passes 11,000,000            *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *


*And a warm Welcome to @Eroticus on joining the Millionaire's Club!   *















I stumbled upon this video earlier and thought it was pretty cute


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - January 12th, 2016
> *_
> 
> *@PP Mguire passes 250,000
> ...



Finally first million!!!! =P


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 13th, 2016
*_

*@DarthBaggins passes 80,000    
@PP Mguire passes 300,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *

















I am in desperate need of a Friday!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 14, 2016)

50,000 in a day.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I am in desperate need of a Friday!




Amen to that brother!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 14th, 2016
*_

*@DarthBaggins passes 90,000    
@PP Mguire passes 350,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *















Pretty awesome when Last Night's Stoners and this Night's Stoners too!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 15th, 2016
*_

*@n0tiert passed 350,000   *
*@bubbleawsome passed 400,000    
@PP Mguire passed 400,000   *
*@stevorob passed 1,100,000 **          *
*@Recca29 passed 1,400,000 **          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        *















What a rough week and a horrible night to boot!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well hopefully the weekend and coming week is better to ya @manofthem !!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 16th, 2016
*_

*@Ferrum Master passes** 70,000   *
*@NastyHabits passes 1,600,000 **           *
*@blunt14468 passes 4,000,000 **          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *















Never is there enough time for sleep


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 17th, 2016
*_

*@DarthBaggins passes** 100,000   *
*@PP Mguire passes 450,000   *
*@Antykain passes 600,000     *
*@Silvertigo passes 1,100,000 **           *
*@Arjai passes 1,300,000 **          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *


*And Congrats to @DarthBaggins on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *















Can't believe the weekend is over already


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 18, 2016)

Took me long enough to get it, lol. . will be crunching again after Wednesday (now have a 960 paired w/ my 970 for fold)


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2016)

Great job stoners! 

and congrats on earning your badge @DarthBaggins !!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

Still not certain why I don't have one.


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Still not certain why I don't have one.



Adjust your profile setting and add in your user name- badge link should take you here:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=PP Mguire


*Note- info comes from FreeDC and there is an occasional glitch in getting the info between all 3 sites correct (WCG, TPU, and FreeDC)- post or PM me and we'll discuss with @W1zzard if that happened. @Knoxx29 had a similar issue last year.... think it was related to the space in the user name


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 18, 2016)

I got it. Didn't realize I made the name PP Mguire instead of pp mguire on WCG so just made it caps.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 18th, 2016*_


*@PP Mguire passes 500,000     *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 6,500,000 **          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        *
















Monday, Monday...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2016)

Half a million for Mguire--awesome progress towards that very exciting first mil


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea looks like I'm doing about 50k a day now. Trying to figure out ways to bring that up.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2016)

That's pretty amazing--gets you powering through things super quick.  What all are you running?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2016)

6 Xeon 2640s, one 1650v3 and yesterday added an i5 4570. All the Xeons have folding cards in them so aren't running 100% crunch but almost. 2 boxes are dual CPU boxes, the other 2 are my VR machines with Titan X's. That's where the other 2 of my cards are.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 19th, 2016
*_
*
@PP Mguire passed 550,000     
*
*TPU_remembers_Kreij passed 10,000,000           *
*



Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        

*
*And a warm welcome to TPU_remembers_Kreij to the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *












Beautiful job, 2 thumbs way up!


----------



## Bow (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 20th, 2016
*_
*
@silentbogo passes 60,000    *
*@Ferrum Master passes 80,000   *
*@VulkanBros passes 19,000,000           *
*



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












Here's to Our Original Cruncher!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 21st, 2016
*_
*
@PP Mguire passes 600,000     
@newtekie1 passes 700,000     




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












Friday is nearly upon us once again!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 22nd, 2016
*_

*@n0tiert passes 400,000   *
*@PP Mguire passes 650,000     
@stevorob passes 1,200,000           *
*@james888 passes 16,000,000 **          




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












Hey lush, have fun... It's the weekend!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice. I have been pretty much ignoring WCG for awhile now. A lot has happened in my life in a very short timespan. I have had to turn off most of my cruncher. Nice to see I am still making progress.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 23rd, 2016
*_

*@adi-quesso passes 70,000   *
*@PP Mguire passes 700,000     
@Silvertigo passes 1,200,000           *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












Storm Jonas makes some rough weather for some of our buddies! 








At least it's not all bad 







And here is some rockout for Jonas...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 24th, 2016
*_

*@Ferrum Master passes 90,000   *
*@PP Mguire passes 750,000     *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












The weekend is over  














Not to mention @[Ion]'s 500k day! That's nuts and quite the Milestone!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello old friends, 

I just noticed I broke the 2 mil milestone, any idea how long ago that was?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello old friends,
> 
> I just noticed I broke the 2 mil milestone, any idea how long ago that was?



Back on October 17, 2014 



manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - Oct 17, 2014
> 
> 
> @Papahyooie passes 80,000
> ...






You posted this that same day...



t77snapshot said:


> I've been down to one cruncher for quite some time now, so it's been a slow goal. Looks like next milestone maybe? So stoked!


----------



## Bow (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 25th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passes 800,000      *
*@Redtoad passes 3,000,000           *
*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        
*












Mondays, not really my thing.


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Mondays, not really my thing.


Woke up today with a sore throat that just got progressively worse. Not my favorite Monday ever, I'll admit.

Edit: I've been rotated to top spot for the on-call list. Cycles Mondays.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello old friends,
> 
> I just noticed I broke the 2 mil milestone, any idea how long ago that was?


Upper right side: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=634319


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Upper right side: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=634319



Thanks for posting. I tried to do that earlier but couldn't find it so easily


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 26th, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passes 850,000      



Congrats to Our Single Stoner Tonght!        
*












Sometimes Tuesdays seem like a second Monday


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2016)

Come on 1 mil before I lose machines lol.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 27th, 2016
*_

*@Folgore passes 350,000    *
*@PP Mguire passes 900,000      *
*@p_o_s_pc passes 10,000,000           *
*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonght!        

*
*And Congrats to @p_o_s_pc on Joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *













This is how we feel!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2016)

2 more days, we can do it haha. They haven't asked for those machines since Tuesday so maybe they forgot.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - January 28th, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passes 200    *
*@PP Mguire passes 950,000      *
*@stevorob passes 1,300,000 **          *
*@t_ski passes 70,000,000           *
*




Congrats to Our Epic Stoners Last Night!        

*
*And Congrats to @t_ski on Joining the 70 Millionaire's Club!   *












"All Aboard!" the Epic Cruise


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Yesterday - January 28th, 2016
> *_
> 
> *@Sasqui passes 200,000    *
> ...



Awesome! ...and I just installed BIONIC the night before last, so it's only been running for roughly 36 hours  ...I don't pretend to understand the meaning of the 200,000 number based on the credits I see in BIONIC


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 29, 2016)

Good job dude!  A pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Good job dude!  A pleasure to have you aboard!



Glad to be here and the contribution is shared with my 15 yr old son.  He was gifted the parts (MB/CPU and cooler) won a Kriej memorial giveaway, with the condition he use it for Crunching and/or Folding (when not playing games).  A fun project for a very worthy cause, and he's also excited and proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Bow (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Awesome! ...and I just installed BIONIC the night before last, so it's only been running for roughly 36 hours  ...I don't pretend to understand the meaning of the 200,000 number based on the credits I see in BIONIC



My bad, it was supposed to be 200.  I changed it, bad job on my part first thing in the morning lol.

But the points correspond to work finished, returned, and validated. For Milestones, and Pie postings as done by @Norton, we go by points reported on Free-DC, which reports BOINC points; pro tip: 1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> My bad, it was supposed to be 200.  I changed it, bad job on my part first thing in the morning lol.
> 
> But the points correspond to work finished, returned, and validated. For Milestones, and Pie postings as done by @Norton, we go by points reported on Free-DC, which reports BOINC points; pro tip: 1 boinc point = 7 WCG points.



My computer has its work cut out for it   this morning it was at 1500 which I assume is 1500/7 = ~200 Bionic points.  At that rate, it'll be near 200,000 in roughly 8 weeks.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> My computer has its work cut out for it   this morning it was at 1500 which I assume is 1500/7 = ~200 Bionic points.  At that rate, it'll be near 200,000 in roughly 8 weeks.



Currently FreeDC shows you around 1600 points, which puts you around 1600*7=~11-12000 WCG points.  Remember, FreeDC's points are lower than WCG's.  (we really only tend to use WCG points in either A. Daily Team Numbers thread or B. Challenges)

Also, early on in the game, the Milestones go every 1k until 10k, then every 10k until 100k (except 25k), then every 50k for a while.  Today you passed 1k so your next will be 2k, maybe on the final update which should be coming up soon.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 29th, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passes 1,000    *
*@PP Mguire passes 1,000,000      *
*@vaidas40 passes 1,200,000 **          *
*@Silvertigo passes 1,300,000           *
*




Congrats to Our Epic Stoners Tonight!        

*
*And Congrats to @PP Mguire on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   *












Millions!!!!









A whole lots of millions floating around Tonight, Tonight!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Yessss finally!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yessss finally!!!





Not sure what you mean by _finally _considering you made it to 1 Million in (I dare say) record time there, 22 days. 


Very awesome, don't be too hard on yourself  





Also, I was looking back for something among some old Stones post, and I stumbled upon something for @xvi  (you posted it originally back last March, but they always make me laugh)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

I wanted to catch 1 mil because I might lose a couple machines in my lab. One of which is one of my main crunchers with 2 Xeons in it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

And you've done a solid job.  Even if you lose them, you've still put up a good run for now!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd still have 5 other machines crunching but losing one of the big ones hurts. It also holds a folding card in it. These machines only have 2 6pin power connectors so basically limited to one card per machine due to having 2 Titan X's folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah, absolutely.     I have three systems that together are doing nearly a third of my PPD...definitely don't want to have those go down.  Pretty sweet that you've been able to run stuff at work.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea I'm trying to do as much as possible until the network guys detect the odd traffic lol. 99% of the time these machines aren't being used so figured I'd put them to good use.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 30, 2016)

It's very important to make sure that you have explicit permission from those higher up.  When I worked at IBM, this was easy: WCG is their creation so they didn't mind.  But other places aren't so friendly.  So, please, get written permission from your boss


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Technically, my boss doesn't care, but where I work there are a ton of factors involved. Basically if the network guys actually do care they'll come to me or him and say hey can we quit the unusual traffic and that's it. But since they haven't said anything about the GBs I've downloaded through Steam which is technically supposed to be blocked then I don't think they'll care about this small time traffic. Either way I won't get in trouble, I'll just be asked to stop.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 30th, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passes 4,000    *
*@Ferrum Master passes 100,000    *
*



Congrats to Our Epic Stoners Tonight!        

*
*And Congrats to @Ferrum Master on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *













What a night!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh wow, very cool!!! I was just going to say, awesome job @Ferrum Master for getting the ole badge bro!!!!!!!! An awesome milestone for sure.


----------



## Norton (Jan 31, 2016)

Great work stoners! 

Congrats to @Ferrum Master on earning your badge!!!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 31, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh wow, very cool!!! I was just going to say, awesome job @Ferrum Master for getting the ole badge bro!!!!!!!! An awesome milestone for sure.



I am returning from dead some cruncher porn item, one of my oldest machines not thrown out. Soon to be put back in cruncing biz.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2016)

Yesterday, I installed BIONIC on my work laptop.  Not easy when you don't have admin rights (long story) .  It sure is cool seeing 8 threads maxed out.  So, for now my PPD has gone way up... at least thru Mon AM.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - January 31st, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passes 7,000    *
*@n0tiert passes 450,000 **  *
*@PP Mguire passes 1,100,000    **      
@4x4n passes 9,500,000           




Congrats to Our Epic Stoners Tonight!        
*














Sunday always ends too soon. So when I wake up tomorrow, rather than think about work, I'm going to imagine I'm going to be on a beach all day and be as happy as can be


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2016)

Bah, daily updated happened just a bit too early.  Tomorrow it is I guess


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Bah, daily updated happened just a bit too early.  Tomorrow it is I guess



Don't you mean a couple days? You're still 1M shy of next Stone... Or were you talking about something else


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Don't you mean a couple days? You're still 1M shy of next Stone... Or were you talking about something else


Nah I'm just platinum stupid


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - February 1st, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passes 10,000   




Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Last Night!        
*














Monday is done, just a few more days to go...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Yesterday - February 1st, 2016
> *_
> 
> *@Sasqui passes 10,000
> ...



If I can get my laptop to not fall asleep*, I may break 25000 by next monday.

* both plugged in and unplugged setting are always on but it keeps going to sleep!


----------



## Bow (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> If I can get my laptop to not fall asleep*, I may break 25000 by next monday.
> 
> * both plugged in and unplugged setting are always on but it keeps going to sleep!



Strange indeed. Usually a few clicks and sleep is gone for good on my machines, but then again I've never crunched with a laptop so I'm no help here. 

Other than disabling sleep, any power savings/balanced settings etc, not sure what else to do.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Strange indeed. Usually a few clicks and sleep is gone for good on my machines, but then again I've never crunched with a laptop so I'm no help here.
> 
> Other than disabling sleep, any power savings/balanced settings etc, not sure what else to do.



I haven't dug into the advanced power options yet, but will.  I was changing the current (active) power plan  ...This is on Win 7 Pro 64.  There's got to be a switch hiding in the advanced options somewhere, they sure did a good job of hiding everything in Win 8.1!!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> here's got to be a switch hiding in the advanced options somewhere, they sure did a good job of hiding everything in Win 8.1!!!


Might be hibernating. *shrug*


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 2, 2016)

xvi said:


> Might be hibernating. *shrug*
> 
> View attachment 71825



That's exactly what I was thinking.  Was messing with those settings in win 8 on another PC to turn on hibernation.  No Idea why they took out hibernation by default in Win 8...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2016)

powercfg /h from a command line will disable hibernation


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - February 2nd, 2016
*_

*@PP Mguire passes 1,200,000         *
*@Silvertigo passes 1,400,000       *
*



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














27,324...  So close 



Spoiler


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2016)

t_ski said:


> powercfg /h from a command line will disable hibernation



I tried that command to turn it on (same switch) on my win 8.1 PC but got refused due to admin rights... Which I have.  Perhaps I need to run the command line as admin?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 3, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I tried that command to turn it on (same switch) on my win 8.1 PC but got refused due to admin rights... Which I have.  Perhaps I need to run the command line as admin?



Yes cmd via admin


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yes cmd via admin



I just noticed the overclock on your 3960x... that's some major horsepower!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I just noticed the overclock on your 3960x... that's some major horsepower!


I believe we're both capable of 5Ghz. I keep mine at 4.6 because I realistically don't even need that daily.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - February 3rd, 2016
*_

*@adi-quesso passes 80,000   
@memmaker passes 550,000     *
*@stevorob passes 1,400,000       *

*@[Ion] passes 170,000,000  ***




















*
Congrats to Our Massive Stoners Tonight!        
*














Huge numbers!


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2016)

Great job Stoners! 

and *170 million*!  that's a huge accomplishment Kai!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks guys 

Still trying to sell off some of the older single-socket systems.  Once those are gone and I have more space/power to play with, I'm going to get the 2P G34 setups going


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 4, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Still trying to sell off some of the older single-socket systems. Once those are gone and I have more space/power to play with, I'm going to get the 2P G34 setups going


"But wait, there's more!"


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2016)

xvi said:


> Might be hibernating. *shrug*
> 
> View attachment 71825



BTW, you nailed it.  I'm on my way to 20k! (rhyme intended)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - February 4th, 2016
*_

*@Sasqui passed 20,000   *
*@Ciuperca Alexandru passed 550,000 *
*@KarL5275 passed 5,500,000 *
*@brandonwh64 passed 13,000,000* 

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        
*














About time Friday is here!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - February 5th, 2016
*_


*@PP Mguire passed 1,300,000 *
*@Silvertigo passed 1,500,000 *
*@El_Mayo passed 3,000,000* 

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!        
*














And finally the weekend! 









And whenever I read @El_Mayo, I can't help but think of El Macho


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And whenever I read @El_Mayo, I can't help but think of El Macho



hahahah great movie! Yeah finally got back into WCG! I've got my main rig crunching almost 24/7 inbetween gaming and my old LG G2 phone running 24/7 (every little helps!)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - February 6th, 2016
*_


*@gdallsk passes 20,000 *
*@Sasqui passes 25,000 *
*@bytr passes 150,000 *
*@n0tiert passes 500,000 *
*@Radical_Edward passes 5,000,000 *
*@theonedub passes 11,000,000* 
*


Congrats to Our Many Stoners Tonight!        
*














If Homer were a Cruncher


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - February 6th, 2016
> *_
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet and I passed 30k this morning.  Woohoo! B-)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - February 7th, 2016
*_


*@Sasqui passes 30,000 *
*@PP Mguire passes 1,400,000 *
*@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 50,000,000* 










*


Congrats to Our Many Stoners Tonight!        
*














Sunday nights are always so sad


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sunday nights are always so sad



All I wanna do is crunch!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 8th, 2016*



*@gdallsk passes 30,000 *
*@DarthBaggins passes 150,000 *
*@Antykain passes 650,000 *
*@qu4k3r passes 1,100,000 *
*@Silvertigo passes 1,600,000* 

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














There are some times when we just need to find our...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 9th, 2016*



*@PP Mguire passes 1,500,000 *
*@stevorob passes 1,500,000* 
*@blunt14468 passes 4,500,000 
@xvi passes 12,000,000 



Congrats to Our Millionaire Stoners Tonight!        
*














It's _Attack of the Millions_! 










and for our Twins tonight 



Spoiler


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

Gimme second from the left


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Sasqui (Feb 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Gimme second from the left



Sure, I'll take the leftovers


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Sure, I'll take the leftovers


Look at her face, you can tell she's the naughty one lol.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 10th, 2016*



*@Sasqui passes 40,000 *
*@Ferrum Master passes 150,000* 
*@Recca29 passes 1,500,000 



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














Oh what... a... day...


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 11, 2016)

1,600,000 milestone will take a lot of time as the 960T system will be gone by end of this month.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 11, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> 1,600,000 milestone will take a lot of time as the 960T system will be gone by end of this month.



Kudos to the 1,500,000 mark!!!  I may catch up to you in a few years  I'm scrounging for some more compute power here at work, there's Dell laptop with an i7 chip sitting lonely in an empty cube outside my office.


----------



## xvi (Feb 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _12,000,000 _


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 11th, 2016*



*@gdallsk passes 40,000 *
*@PP Mguire passes 1,600,000* 
*@thebluebumblebee passes 7,000,000 
@T-Bob passes 12,000,000 



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














Love these Stones!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 12th, 2016*



*@n0tiert passes 550,000   *
*@Silvertigo passes 1,700,000* * *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














Just a few more months.....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 13th, 2016*



*@...*


*

Congrats to the Silence of Stones Tonight!   
*













Been a while since we lacked Stoners...  The Nothing is taking over! 








And a few more _Nothing _references 



Spoiler


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 14, 2016)

Doh! I was thinking I should have hit a stone today, but I've been offline the past 3 days. Well, time to play catch up.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - February 13th, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol... Silence is crunching.  FWIW, I'm hoping for 50k by the end of the weekend


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 14th, 2016*



*@Sasqui passes 50,000  
@memmaker passes 600,000     
@Broom2455 passes 1,200,000          *
*@pp mquire passes 1,700,000* * *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














This is how I feel toward Monday...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah!  I need a 4770k!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 15th, 2016

@stevorob passes 1,600,000          *
*@szabo02 passes 3,500,000* * *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














A little bit of this to get me through the day and the night


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh crap @manofthem , sorry that your sick man!!!!! That always sucks big time. 

Hope ya get to feeling better sooooooooooooooon man!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh crap @manofthem , sorry that your sick man!!!!! That always sucks big time.
> 
> Hope ya get to feeling better sooooooooooooooon man!



Thanks bud, I should be on the mend. It's that time of year and everyone in my family has had it: wife, daughter, mom, brother, niece, and some various friends. I had been doing well all "winter," and just Saturday, I had told someone that I haven't gotten sick lately, then boom! Sunday morning wake up with it 

But it's all good, at least it's not too cold down here anymore


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 16, 2016)

I always forget some people on these foums are old enough to have kids. 

Hope you get to feeling better @manofthem!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I always forget some people on these foums are old enough to have kids.
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better @manofthem!


I'm guessing more than you think.

Ditto to the well wishing.  Maybe WCG will help find a cure for the flu


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 16, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I always forget some people on these foums are old enough to have kids.
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better @manofthem!


I'd guess some are old enough to have grandchildren too.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 16, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I always forget some people on these foums are old enough to have kids.
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better @manofthem!


I got two of my own. I feel lots of us have kids.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 16, 2016)

Honestly I'm probably in the minority here being under 20. Hm


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 16, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Honestly I'm probably in the minority here being under 20. Hm



I'm guessing the WCG demographic is skewed towards older members... a few reasons for that.  Consider yourself ahead of your time


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 16th, 2016

@gdallsk passes 50,000     *

*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!        
*














How's about a happy tune? Mambo Number 5


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 17th, 2016

@Sasqui passes 60,000     
@l4tture passes 450,000   
@n0tiert passes 600,000     
@vaidas40 passes 1,300,000            *

*@PP Mguire passes 1,800,000            
@dank1983man420 passes 8,000,000           
*

*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














Oh I'm excited!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 18th, 2016

@gdallsk passes 60,000     
@bubbleawsome passes 450,000   
@Deelron passes 4,000,000           
*

*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*














Pretty interesting video


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 19th, 2016


@PP Mguire passes 1,900,000           
*

*

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!        
*














Solo is the way to go


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 20th, 2016

*
*@Sasqui passes 70,000 *
*@Caring1 passes 750,000     
*

*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*













Oh yeah Stoners


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 21st, 2016

*
*@gdallsk passes 70,000 *
*@Ferrum Master passes 200,000    *
*@NastyHabits passes 1,700,000 *
*@PP Mguire passes 2,000,000 *
*@TRWOV passes 25,000,000   *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*













Rock n Roll everyone!  













Hope you're doing well @TRWOV, haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 22, 2016)

I feel like 2 mil came faster than 1 mil...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 22nd, 2016
*

*@Sasqui passes 80,000    *
*@stevorob passes 1,700,000 *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*















PP Mguire said:


> I feel like 2 mil came faster than 1 mil...


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr. Of Them asked me to cover the stones tonight. I often don't put much color in my posts, but in the spirit of Manofthem, I'll see what I can do.

_MILESTONES!_

*Yesterday, Feb 23, 2016
@gdallsk passed 80,000
@Folgore passed 400,000

Today, Feb 24, 2016
@[Ion] passed 180,000,000
@Sasqui passed 90,000
*


I've already used up my movie gif for the night, so instead, here's a lone corgi charging in to glorious battle.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2016)

xvi said:


> here's a lone corgi charging in to glorious battle.




Hey, that looks like me on Friday night!!!!!


----------



## xvi (Feb 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Hey, that looks like me on Friday night!!!!!


Revised:


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2016)

xvi said:


> Revised:




Yea, there ya go! That looks like me leaving work on Friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats Stoners, nicely done! Epic stone there @[Ion]  


Thanks for covering for me last night @xvi!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks!  Onwards to 190M!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 25th, 2016
*

*@Sempron Guy passes 6,000    *
*@gdallsk passes 90,000 ￼￼   *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        
*













It's one of those days that feels like a Monday but it's not


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2016)

manofthem said:


> It's one of those days that feels like a Monday but it's not


I'm heading to Seattle very early tomorrow morning and I can confirm that I'd rather be at home preparing for the weekend.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 26th, 2016*


*@gdallsk passes 100,000 ￼￼   *
*@Sasqui passes 100,000   *
*@moonboystrikesback passes 550,000     *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!        

*
*And Congrats to @Sasqui and @gdallsk on earning their Cruncher Badges!  *














Twin Badge Earners tonight is epic!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - February 26th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@gdallsk passes 100,000 ￼￼   *
> ...




SWWWEEEEET!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats to @Sasqui and @gdallsk for the 100k milestone!!!!!! Now you two will get your badges in your sigs.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 27, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats to @Sasqui and @gdallsk for the 100k milestone!!!!!! Now you two will get your badges in your sigs.



I'm off to Cambridge MA later today to pick up a 4790k and up my PPD


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I'm off to Cambridge MA later today to pick up a 4790k and up my PPD



Sweet addition to the Cruncher Farm! 



And to the new Badge Earners, don't forget to go into your Account on the top right of the screen, click Preferences, scroll down and put your WCG name under the appropriate spot.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sweet addition to the Cruncher Farm!
> 
> 
> 
> And to the new Badge Earners, don't forget to go into your Account on the top right of the screen, click Preferences, scroll down and put your WCG name under the appropriate spot.



Will do.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats to @Sasqui and @gdallsk on earning your badges!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 27th, 2016*


*@...... *




*

Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!  
*















No Stones tonight but there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> No Stones tonight but there's always tomorrow...



Here's a nice milestone from yesterday... I passed *1 Million* _Results Returned_!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 28, 2016)

Norton said:


> Here's a nice milestone from yesterday... I passed *1 Million* _Results Returned_!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 29, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 28th, 2016*


*@Arjai passes 1,400,000*          
*@stevorob passes 1,800,000          
@ArcticFir3 passes 5,000,000  ** 
@twuersch passes 12,000,000*  


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  
*















Sunday ends too quickly


----------



## stevorob (Feb 29, 2016)

Finally broke into the top 100.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2016)

*Milestones Today - February 29th, 2016*



*@Black.Raven passes 550,000     
@4x4n passes 10,000,000*  


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   

*

*And a Warm Welcome to @4x4n on Joining on the 10 Millionaire's Club!   *













Just watched a painfully bad _Anacondas: Hunt for the Blood Orchid_, so I figured I'd share a little snake action.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just watched a painfully bad _Anacondas: Hunt for the Blood Orchid_, so I figured I'd share a little snake action.


The sequel is just as good


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 2, 2016)

10 million, nice. 


Never really pay that much attention to the points but that is a pretty decent milestone.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 1st, 2016*



*@memmaker passes 650,000     *


*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *














Sometimes we need to be silly


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 2nd, 2016*



*@Sasqui passes 150,000    
@Ferrum Master passes 250,000   *


*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *













How about some crazy driving?!


----------



## xvi (Mar 4, 2016)

The word "need" is thrown around rather carelessly these days. "Need" is for things like "I need oxygen" and "I need food".

I *need* a Fiesta WRC.
Those groceries won't get themselves.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2016)

Groceries? I get those on foot. It is one of the perks of living a block away from the nearest supermarket. Mind you, it is way smaller than Walmart and mostly about edibles. No toys or shoes.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 3rd, 2016*



*@blunt14468 passes 5,000,000    
@gobuuku passes 130,000,000   *


















*

Congrats to Our Massive Stoners Tonight!   *













_Wow_, that's a crazy Milestone!


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 4, 2016)

Awesome...........I´ll beat that in around 90 years......just wait


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 4, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> Awesome...........I´ll beat that in around 90 years......just wait



I'm with ya there brother.


----------



## xvi (Mar 5, 2016)

Taking over for Mr Of Them again today, so here we go!

*March 4, 2016

@kenkickr passes 6,000,000
@PP_Mguire passes 2,500,000
@bubbleawsome passes 500,000*

Nice stones everyone!

"Oh no! It's Friday! I miss work already!" said no one ever.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 5, 2016)

Another milestone? 500k?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2016)

Great work Stoners, you make us all proud! 

And thanks @xvi for covering for me


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 5th, 2016*



*@....? *


*

Congrats to All Our Crunchers Tonight!   *












I saw this sign the other day and thought of our Captain, so I wanted to share it with the group. @Norton


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 6th, 2016*



*@Sempron Guy passes 7,000 
@gdallsk passes 150,000 
@newtekie1 passes 750,000 
@stevorob passes 1,900,000 *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












Hey @t_ski, saw this the other day and thought of sharing it with you.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hey @t_ski, saw this the other day and thought of sharing it with you.


Yep, that was me.  I stole the truck and was driving around Fla looking for ya' 

I have one of these on my desk at the moment.  Not bad


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Yep, that was me.  I stole the truck and was driving around Fla looking for ya'
> 
> I have one of these on my desk at the moment.  Not bad



I don't drink that often but I did just have an icy cold one of these:


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 7th, 2016*



*@....?  *


*

Congrats to All Our Crunchers Tonight!   *












Those Cokes look good @Norton, reminds me of the ones in Hollywood Studios


----------



## t_ski (Mar 8, 2016)

Norton said:


> I don't drink that often but I did just have an icy cold one of these:


Bill, if I ever meet you face to face, I would gladly buy you whatever beverage you'd like


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 8th, 2016*



*@Sempron Guy passes 8,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 650,000    *
*@FordGT90Concept passes 9,000,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












Tired so nothing to share really


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 9th, 2016*



*@Sempron Guy passes 9,000   *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 750,000     *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












Just watched Cloverfield with the family so I thought this was strangley appropriate








And speaking of Cloverfield....


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2016)

The previews remind me of "The Village"


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 10th, 2016*



*@Sempron Guy passes 10,000   *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 7,500,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










Added in @thebluebumblebee to tonight's because I messed it up last night, and I cant manage to edit it   sorry bud, but great job! 

Almost there, almost there, almost there...


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterfay - March 11th, 2016*



*@Sasqui passes 200,000   *
*@T-Bob passes 13,000,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!   *










Sorry guys, very very long day yesterday. I crashed in bed without any thought of Stones   But it's finally the weekend!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> Sorry guys, very very long day yesterday. I crashed in bed without any thought of Stones  But it's finally the weekend!!!


I only made it to about 9pm last night myself.... no idea what happened between then and 11:30pm when I dragged my tired old ass to bed


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> I only made it to about 9pm last night myself.... no idea what happened between then and 11:30pm when I dragged my tired old ass to bed



You beat me by ~1 hr but that's not saying much for a Friday night. I got home at 10 and was out by like 10:10 



manofthem said:


> *Milestones Yesterfay - March 11th, 2016*



And I didn't realize I made this typo earlier today. Anyone else realize it?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 12th, 2016*



*@agent00skid passes 5,500,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!   *











Who's stoked about the time change?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 13th, 2016*



*@Ferrum Master passes 300,000   *
*@vaidas40 passes 1,400,000           *
*@stevorob passes 2,000,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










Oh boy, and then Monday comes knocking again...


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh man, I love that image you posted @manofthem 

So so true. LOL

Using that for my Sunday avatar.


----------



## Bow (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, I love that image you posted @manofthem
> 
> So so true. LOL
> 
> Using that for my Sunday avatar.



Haha, I love the Monday avatar too!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 14th, 2016*


*@gdallsk passes 200,000   *
*@Folgore passes 450,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 700,000     *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










Ben Weiner interned at IBM summer of 2015, and he talks about his experience working on the WCG. The a gander at the Full Article Here 







_(From left to right) IBM Design interns Ben Weiner, Wake Coulter, Hannah Chung, Robin Bonatesta, and Zak Crapo created a new way to attract and sign up World Community Grid volunteers._


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@thebluebumblebee passes 750,000     *


So is this what you do to a person who doesn't logon for a while?  I was back in WI (the land of cheese and HUGE liquor stores) and looked at this thread on my iPod Touch and I'm like "What the!?!".  Didn't know/have my password so I couldn't respond.  Is this a warm up for April 1st?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So is this what you do to a person who doesn't logon for a while?  I was back in WI (the land of cheese and HUGE liquor stores) and looked at this thread on my iPod Touch and I'm like "What the!?!".  Didn't know/have my password so I couldn't respond.  Is this a warm up for April 1st?



Sorry buddy, it was an honest mistake. I didn't realize it til the day after, and I couldn't edit the post; must be the new edit rules implemented here on the forums. The only thing I could do was to add you in the following day with the correct info:


manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - March 10th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@thebluebumblebee passes 7,500,000           *
> ...



So yeah, my bad, sorry 


But really, it teaches us all a very valuable lesson: be sure to log in regularly to TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> But really, it teaches us all a very valuable lesson: be sure to log in regularly to TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 15th, 2016*



*@PP Mguire passes 3,000,000           *
*@brandonwh64 passes 13,000,000           *


*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










Little classic rock


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 16th, 2016*



*@Sasqui passes 250,000    *
*@Recca29 passes 1,600,000           

@[Ion] passes 190,000,000      *



Spoiler



























*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












What a massive stone tonight  Kai must have needed an awfully big dump truck!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - March 16th, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If stones were miles... to the moon!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - March 17th, 2016*


*@.......*

*

Congrats to Our Crunchers Last Night!   *












Nothing to report from last night


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 18th, 2016*


*@.......*

*

Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   *












This is 2 days in a row without Stoners   

(a personal favorite of mine )


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 19th, 2016*


*@.......*

*

Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   *












This makes 3 nights in a row....


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2016)

EDIT- Today is looking pretty good though!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 20th, 2016*


*@bubbleawsome passes 550,000     
@Antykain passes 700,000      
@n0tiert passes 750,000     

*
*



*
*PASSES 1,800,000,000*
      





Spoiler








































*Congrats to Our Stoners and Team-TPU Tonight!   *












Feels so good: our Stoner drought has been cured, and with quite the huge TPU STONE!


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

*Yay Stones! 

1.8 Billion!!! *





*Great job Team!!*


----------



## Bow (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 21st, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 500    *
*@Sasqui passes 300,000   *
*@Ferrum Master passes 350,000    
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












New _blood_ on the team...reminds me of a preview I just saw...


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - March 21st, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> New _blood_ on the team...reminds me of a preview I just saw...



Hmmm.... I dont see Quint anywhere......


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - March 21st, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@jboydgolfer passes 500    *
> ...




@jboydgolfer ...welcome to the jungle!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 22nd, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 3,000    *
*@gdallsk passes 250,000   *
*@VulkanBros passes 20,000,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   


*
*And a Warm Welcome to @VulkanBros to the 20 Millionaire's Club!   *












Vulkan, I found Quint!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 23, 2016)

Somewhere between the 10th and 15th (as far as I can tell) Team TPU passed RIT to become #10 of all time on WCG. Awesome!
I don't remember seeing it here, so I thought I would bring it up.

Great job guys!


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - March 22nd, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> Vulkan, I found Quint!




That was nice of you - I miss that guy - never seen a cooler character in a movie, 
heck even Dreyfuss and Scheider are playing good in this "one of my favourite" movie


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Somewhere between the 10th and 15th (as far as I can tell) Team TPU passed RIT to become #10 of all time on WCG. Awesome!
> I don't remember seeing it here, so I thought I would bring it up.
> 
> Great job guys!



Yeah very awesome indeed. It was on the 11th, Norton posted it too in the pie thread. 



VulkanBros said:


> That was nice of you - I miss that guy - never seen a cooler character in a movie,
> heck even Dreyfuss and Scheider are playing good in this "one of my favourite" movie



Absolutely, for sure. Jaws is my all time favorite movie, and the characters were brilliantly played by the actors!


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2016)

nice numbers for all! excellent! i wish better stones today for all here!


PD: i have one of my famous spoilers! waiting!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 23rd, 2016*


*@Bow passes 7,000,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*













Bow to your sensei!


----------



## Bow (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 24th, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 6,000    
*



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*













For golf lovers everywhere... It's all in the hips!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 25th, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 7,000    *
*@n0tiert passes 800,000 *
*@craigo passes 2,000,000 ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼ *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   
*













I have a joke to share...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 26th, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 9,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*













Saturday night...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - March 27th, 2016*


*@....*





_*Milestones Today - March 28th, 2016*_


*@Ferrum Master passes 400,000*   





*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   
*













Even though we had no Stones last night, I thought I made the post. Apparently I got it ready but forgot to hit Reply. Realized it just this evening  










But thankfully @Ferrum Master has saved us from the slump


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - March 29th, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 10,000 *
*@gdallsk passes 300,000   *
*@Sasqui passes 350,000   *
*@blunt14468 passes 5,500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   
*













I sure do wish Friday would hurry up


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Yesterday - March 29th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@jboydgolfer passes 10,000 *
> ...


Yea!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 30th, 2016*


*@ChristTheGreat passes **20,000,000           * 




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   

*
*And a Warm Welcome to @ChristTheGreat on Joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!   *
*





*

I stumbled across this post by @twilyth many pages back in this very thread, and I wanted to share it with everyone because it really is a nice summary of much of what we do.  



twilyth said:


> There's a line from Desiderata that goes "If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself."
> 
> Personally, I don't like the language about greater and lesser persons because we all have our own unique strengths and abilities, but this was written in the 1920's and so one has to take it in the spirit it was intended.  The point is that if your motivation for crunching is to make a contribution to solving some important problems like clean energy, cancer and aids or to contribute to basic research that will probably have some important real world benefits like with UGM, then there's no point in looking at what anyone else is doing.  The contribution IS the reward.
> 
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

*Milestones Today - March 31st, 2016*


*@n0tiert passes 850,000 * *     *
*@Deelron passes **4,500,000           * 




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*

*




*

For our Stoner buddy in WA


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 1st, 2016*


*@PP Mguire passes **3,500,000           * 




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*

*




*

Our Stoner reminds me a beastly Mr Mcqwire


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 2nd, 2016*


*@...???*




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   
*

*




*


Look out for the AT-AT!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - April 3rd, 2016


@....?




Milestones Today - April 4th, 2016*


*@thebluebumblebee passes 8,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   
*

*




*


A lone brave Knight arrives to defend our team from a second long, perilous, Stoner-less night...


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@thebluebumblebee passes 8,000,000           *


Congrats!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2016)

WooHoo!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2016)

Really big blip on the radar!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Really big blip on the radar!



You're not kidding!  

Gotta think of something special for tonight's post, hmm...


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Really big blip on the radar!



Lots of zero's in that number!


----------



## peche (Apr 5, 2016)

its just me or a huge stone for everyone is about to happen! ... i've just put my eye on free-DC for watching my stones and seems to be a great day for all crunchers!

Regards,


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2016)

I was going to come in here and congratulate someone but its just you gross WCG guys. Ew. F@H 4 lyfe.



good job!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 5, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Really big blip on the radar!



It's all about sitting back, smoking a cigar... and stroking the shotgun while you look out for the electric meter reader person. lol. Cheers, that's amazing.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I was going to come in here and congratulate someone but its just you gross WCG guys. Ew. F@H 4 lyfe.
> 
> 
> 
> good job!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 5th, 2016*


*@Sempron Guy passes 20,000   *
*@Folgore passes 500,000   *
*@bubbleawsome passes 600,000     *
*@Caring1 passes 800,000     *
*@[Ion] passes 200,000,000           *




Spoiler






























*Congrats to Our Maximum Stoners Tonight!   
*

*




*


Incredible Milestone Tonight!      
























Here's Kai Tonight  










Here's Kai tonight unloading... 










We sure could get used to some Stones of these epic proportions


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 6th, 2016*


*@gdallsk passes 350,000   *
*@Sasqui passes 400,000   *
*@Ferrum Master passes 450,000     *
*@n0tiert passes 900,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *










We're all loving these Stoners for sure, so fabulous!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - April 6th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@gdallsk passes 350,000   *
> ...



Awesome gif!  I'm almost done my return trip from the moon.  @Ferrum Master is just making it back


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Awesome gif!  I'm almost done my return trip from the moon.  @Ferrum Master is just making it back



Thanks my old Opteron dual hex works 24/7.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Thanks my old Opteron dual hex works 24/7.



My i7-4790k is 24/7 @ 4.7... Much better PPD than the G3258 @4.5 lol.  But you got me beat


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2016)

my little intel farm crunch 24/7! pretty proud of my little contribution !

Regards,


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 7, 2016)

I would like to gladly order some higher 2.6 or 2.8 socket F optys... but only in US are those found dirt cheap... the triple shipping and custom tax spoils all the gain.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I would like to gladly order some higher 2.6 or 2.8 socket F optys... but only in US are those found dirt cheap... the triple shipping and custom tax spoils all the gain.



I'm thinking about investing in a 10 or 12 core "outdated"  Xeon, they're going for less than $100.  The board is the pricey part.

Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ter-for-less-than-a-haswell-e-core-i7.221446/


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I'm thinking about investing in a 10 or 12 core "outdated"  Xeon



I actually have few 1366 and one 2011 socket xeons but damn... the boards are unobtainium and pricey... both X58 and X79


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I actually have few 1366 and one 2011 socket xeons but damn... the boards are unobtainium and pricey... both X58 and X79


 a friend gifted me an old X79 sandy-E but board was fried... he told that the computer stopped working ... he didn't knew the reason ..
gotta check  that processor.......


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I actually have few 1366 and one 2011 socket xeons but damn... the boards are unobtainium and pricey... both X58 and X79



Yea, that's deal killer.  When the server Xeons started being retired, the price dropped like a rock and the MB's that support them went into high demand, I'm guessing.


----------



## peche (Apr 7, 2016)

nice i am on top 20 on this update!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 7th, 2016*


*@kenkickr passes 6,500,000           *
*@dank1983man420 passes 8,500,000           *
*@T-Bob passes 14,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Millionaire Stoners Tonight!   *










Here's a little something to think about...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 8th, 2016*


*@Arjai passes 1,500,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *










Great work buddy!  Don't forget to stop by a little more often and see your friends!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 9th, 2016*


*@l3nderb passes 700,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *











Been playing some Alien Isolation again


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2016)

*Milestones Today - April 10th, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 20,000    *
*@Thefumigator passes 150,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *











Every Sunday night I have this nightmare where I wake up and go to work, just a horrible experience. I don't know what the deal is, but somehow Monday morning my nightmare comes alive and really happens.  If I were a mutant, it would be the worst power ever!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - April 10th, 2016*


*@xvi passes 13,000,000           *






_*Milestones Today - April 11th, 2016*_


*@Sasqui passes 450,000    *
*@n0tiert passes 950,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *











Sorry @xvi, somehow missed your stone last night.  I don't know how I did since I posted late, but I did and i'm sorry 

Also, tonight's numbers on Free-DC don't look completely right to me, look a little low, but we post anyway.









But here's an interesting video I stumbled upon tonight, pretty cool


----------



## xvi (Apr 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _13,000,000_


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@xvi passes 13,000,000           *
> 
> _*Milestones Today - April 11th, 2016*_
> *@Sasqui passes 450,000    *
> ...



@n0tiert Oh so close to that Magic number!

@xvi - WOW!  How long have you been crunching?


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 12, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> @n0tiert Oh so close to that Magic number!
> 
> @xvi - WOW!  How long have you been crunching?


i´ll get ya all once in a while 
waiting for 2 xeon pizza boxes


----------



## xvi (Apr 13, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> @xvi - WOW! How long have you been crunching?


A long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away. Four-ish years? Maybe longer? I was folding on my 4870/4850 pair and joined WCG when they ended F@H support on 4800-series cards. I think I crunched before then back when GPU workunits were available (and switched to F@H when WCG GPU WUs were discontinued).


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 12th, 2016*_


*@Ferrum Master passes 500,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 950,000     *
*@peche passes 3,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *











Free-DC still seems a little funky on the Stones, but it's all good regardless  

(hopefully this gif below work, as it's the answer to our funkiness )


----------



## peche (Apr 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@peche passes 3,000,000           *


well im 1M away from the 1st place of my country, so crunching hard till i get there lads!
congrats all stoners for such amazing efforts and contributions! Great stones everyone!



Spoiler: chillin' the f*ck out!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

peche said:


> well im 1M away from the 1st place of my country, so crunching hard till i get there lads!
> congrats all stoners for such amazing efforts and contributions! Great stones everyone!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's real nice right there, amazing view!


----------



## peche (Apr 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Oh that's real nice right there, amazing view!


you're welcome fella, 
the most important... tasteful beer! the best in the world!



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 13th, 2016*_


*@DarthBaggins passes 200,000   *
*@gdallsk passes 400,000     *
*@-KarL- passes 6,000,000           *

*@twilyth passes 150,000,000           *
*   *



Spoiler

























*Congrats to Our Massive Stoners Tonight!   *











This is the way to go, what a crazy Stone dropped tonight!


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2016)

Great job stoners! 



manofthem said:


> *@twilyth passes 150,000,000   *



Awesome super monster stone there @twilyth !!!


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2016)

Epic stones team!
just epic... congratulations @twilyth  great contribution for all mankind!





Epic stones, thats what always cames to my mind when heard the worlds Epic stones!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 14th, 2016*_


*@vaidas40 passes 1,500,000           *



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   *











Thanks to @Norton for sharing this trailer with me.  I have been in much anticipation of it for quite some time


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 15th, 2016*_


*@jboydgolfer passes 25,000   *
*@stevorob passes 2,500,000           *
*@manofthem passes 50,000,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *











I should have saved that Godzilla trailer for tonight.   I'll have to post other stuff 







And here are some more 



Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@manofthem passes 50,000,000           *


----------



## peche (Apr 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


what a memory of power rangers... chillhood and many more lad!


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats stoners! 

and welcome to the 50 Millionaire's Club @manofthem 

This is for your Godzilla and Jaws collection!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh yea!!!!!! That is a huge milestone for ya @manofthem !!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2016)

Norton said:


>



....
....

No words can describe how awesome the pic is!   
Thank you!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 16th, 2016*_


*@.... *



*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!   *











Free-DC reported @jboydgolfer as a Stoner, but it also did last night. Looking at the numbers it seems that last night was the appropriate date of the stone  

But Free-DC has been slightly funky as of late with these things, but we still love you Free-DC. 

_"I got nothing love for you baby!"_


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 17th, 2016*_


*@n0tiert passes 1,000,000          *



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner** Tonight!   *


*And a Warm Welcome to @n0tiert on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   *










We have a new Millionaire!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - April 17th, 2016*_
> 
> 
> *@n0tiert passes 1,000,000          *
> ...


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats on your 1st million @n0tiert


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2016)

congrats all stoners, have been a bit lost on this thread due some adventure reasons, but im glad everyone is getting hot points! keep keep it rockin' TPU team! We rule!

Congrats @manofthem godzillaaaaaaaaaaaaa stone my friend!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 18th, 2016*_


*@FYFI13 passes 100   *
*@newtekie1 passes 800,000      *



*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *












The week has started, and I want it to end... But at least we have a new team member!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 19th, 2016*_


*@FYFI13 passes 1,000   *
*@PP Mguire passes 4,000,000      *
*@Shane White passes 40,000,000           *








*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *












PP is a double stoner, both WCG and F@H tonight!   









And...




Spoiler


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

Is that Mc D's? Ewwww I'm from Texas!! Yeeee


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Is that Mc D's? Ewwww I'm from Texas!! Yeeee



Yeah, sorry. It was late, I was tired and had had a few drinks, and I didn't realize the shot of the burger was from Mc'D's; that's certainly nothing to celebrate


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, sorry. It was late, I was tired and had had a few drinks, and I didn't realize the shot of the burger was from Mc'D's; that's certainly nothing to celebrate


The struggle to find interesting things to put after the post is real.


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2016)

damn... almost starving... you posting epic burgers... 

Regards,


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

peche said:


> damn... almost starving... you posting epic burgers...
> 
> Regards,


For the record, I was born here and not a huge fan of Whataburger. I'd rather have a mom and pop place cook me up some homemade stuff instead of support chains.


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2016)

peche said:


> damn... almost starving... you posting epic burgers...
> 
> Regards,



Here's the original burger from my hometown (Louis Lunch est 1895) 






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis'_Lunch


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2016)

Norton said:


> Here's the original burger from my hometown (Louis Lunch est 1895)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooo im getting my lungh on 45 minutes... almost a eternity 

here we have no original or regional burger... but i know a place not so far from home, near my office....





have tried 3 of them same night... almost got killed by food...
thats a costarrican restaurant place, like MC for example, but its national, has several restaurants...

also i know a more traditional or artisan place that makes this masterpiece...




burguer with:
angus meat, jam, bacon, cheese and some pork deeeep fried "chicarrones" !!



Regards,


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

Jam? What kind?


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Jam? What kind?


its just a bit if you order it, it cames between angus and baconl, and could be strawberry jam, pineapple jam or guava jam, i like pineapple the most, cause brings  a sour but honey flavor!


Regards,


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2016)

Getting hungry now and yeah, these make me want a burger. We have a local Sonic (first one I've ever _seen_ let alone been to). I think it's a bit better than McDonalds, but others beg to differ.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

xvi said:


> Getting hungry now and yeah, these make me want a burger. We have a local Sonic (first one I've ever _seen_ let alone been to). I think it's a bit better than McDonalds, but others beg to differ.



I think Sonics is better than Mc'D's for sure, but then again that'd not saying much  bit at least they have a better variety of foods imo


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2016)

i remembter the times i've spend on Carls junniors when was @ San Diego CA, those epic and delicious burgers i had there... 
o memories that sometimes are heartless bitches full of nostalgia ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 20, 2016)

peche said:


> its just a bit if you order it, it cames between angus and baconl, and could be strawberry jam, pineapple jam or guava jam, i like pineapple the most, cause brings  a sour but honey flavor!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Man that sounds good though. Think I'll make some burgers on the grill this weekend and try it.


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Man that sounds good though. Think I'll make some burgers on the grill this weekend and try it.


great, i love grilling, try to make beef Patties yourself, also add some beer drops to meat when mixing, better flavor sir! Pilsener makes the beef more tasteful and lager will give a golden touch!

Regards,


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

peche said:


> great, i love grilling, try to make beef Patties yourself, also add some beer drops to meat when mixing, better flavor sir! Pilsener makes the beef more tasteful and lager will give a golden touch!
> 
> Regards,


I usually make my patties with a bit of Guinness. Kind of a bold taste.


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I usually make my patties with a bit of Guinness. Kind of a bold taste.


knowledge is strong with you, i love BBQ sauce and of course some black pepper and olive oil!
enjoy your grilling we may start a =BBQ squad club somewhere around the forum! lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2016)

Sure am glad I have a pot roast on the stove....


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 20th, 2016*_


*@bubbleawsome passes 650,000    *
*@brandonwh64 passes 15,000,000           *





*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *












Seems more meat is appropriate


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

peche said:


> knowledge is strong with you, i love BBQ sauce and of course some black pepper and olive oil!
> enjoy your grilling we may start a =BBQ squad club somewhere around the forum! lol


Oh that sounds good lol.


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sure am glad I have a pot roast on the stove....






manofthem said:


> Seems more meat is appropriate


always well received dude! nice chops!



PP Mguire said:


> Oh that sounds good lol.


keep and eye on the club forums...

regards,


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 21st, 2016*_


*@FYFI13 passes 2,000    *





*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *











I haven't been a huge fan throughout the years, but I did love this song when I heard it


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - April 21st, 2016*_
> *@FYFI13 passes 2,000    *



2,000 or 20,000?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> 2,000 or 20,000?



There may be a little confusion initially.

In our threads and usage, we use _BOINC points_ and we use _WCG points_; 1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points.

For Milestones we use Free-DC which reports BOINC points, and the same with the Pie posts by @Norton.  The WCG goes by WCG points, and those are seen in your WCG profile and here in the Daily Numbers post by @xvi.

This means that your numbers on your WCG profile will be roughly 7 times higher than what Free-DC shows. I say roughly because the sites update at different times.  They're all the same numbers though, just a different way of counting.

But keep up the great crunching!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I haven't been a huge fan throughout the years, but I did love this song when I heard it



I watched that clip last night.  I wasn't really much of a fan either ...but that was some over the top guitar work.  I do think he overdid it but still amazing.

Oh and lookie at mt DC stats, I hit a nice number, halfway to a magic number


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> I watched that clip last night.  I wasn't really much of a fan either ...but that was some over the top guitar work.  I do think he overdid it but still amazing.
> 
> Oh and lookie at mt DC stats, I hit a nice number, halfway to a magic number



I agree with you. I recall someone saying that the song is "guitar_ gently _weeps"


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I haven't been a huge fan throughout the years, but I did love this song when I heard it



If you liked Prince's guitar "solo" on this cut (I did), he was reportedly working on a Jimi Hendrix inspired album at the time of his death.  While I was never a huge Prince fan, I will be looking forward to any possible future release.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 22nd, 2016*_


*@FYFI13 passes 3,000    *
*@gdallsk passes 450,000   *
*@Sasqui passes 500,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Rock on brethren!  

I remember when I first heard this band POD, back in the day on the TV late at night like 1am over 15 years ago.  Good stuff


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I remember when I first heard this band POD, back in the day on the TV late at night like 1am over 15 years ago.  Good stuff


Oh man, there's a band I'd forgotten about. That brings be back a bit.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 23rd, 2016*_


*@FYFI13 passes 7,000    *
*@Ferrum Master passes 550,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











This song is for my pops, who's out of town right now. Be safe!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 24rd, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 200   *
*@FYFI13 passes 9,000    *
*@Folgore passes 550,000     *
*@arcticfir3 passes 5,500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Is the moon shining tonight?


----------



## peche (Apr 25, 2016)

Congreats all stoners... keep rocking the best WCG team ever!


Regards


----------



## Bow (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 25th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 2,000   
@FordGT90Concept passes 9,500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











This is how we feel...


----------



## peche (Apr 26, 2016)

i really miss the twins... still have some great spoilers in my pockets....

nice work for all people here! we rock ! 


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

peche said:


> i really miss the twins... still have some great spoilers in my pockets....
> 
> nice work for all people here! we rock !
> 
> ...



I considered postings long the lines of twins since blacksun had Stones in both avenues, but I wimped out, too tired. Next time though


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 26th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 4,000   *





*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *











It's Solo time!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I considered postings long the lines of twins since blacksun had Stones in both avenues, but I wimped out, too tired. Next time though


No need for my numbers, as I've suspended F@H for the foreseeable future.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2016)

BlackSun59 said:


> No need for my numbers, as I've suspended F@H for the foreseeable future.



Ah no worries. Been there done that now getting back into f@h myself. But, it's a pleasure to have you aboard the WCG express train to Awesomeville! 

But we do like to celebrate twins occasionally with an array of different things to post, so I'll get back on my game and then @peche can share too


----------



## peche (Apr 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I considered postings long the lines of twins since blacksun had Stones in both avenues, but I wimped out, too tired. Next time though


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 27th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 5,000   
@FYFI13 passes 10,000   
@l3nderb passes 750,000     *
*@HBalazs.hu passes 3,000,000          *
*@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 55,000,000           *








*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Hefty stones tonight, and not a moment too soon before MadShot backs off on the rigs!   But let's take a moment to realize that not all stones are good


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh wow, that is a huge milestone @ThE_MaD_ShOt !!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hefty stones tonight, and not a moment too soon before MadShot backs on the rigs!  But let's take a moment to realized that not all stones are good



Wow, puts it into perspective.  Imagine trying to pee out a grain of rice, ouch!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2016)

I actually ended up in the ER last Saturday with a kidney stone.  This one would be my second


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I actually ended up in the ER last Saturday with a kidney stone.  This one would be my second



Oh man, that's gotta be absolutely horrible!!!  Very sorry to hear it!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've peed a small stone out, and it was like peeing acid, not a pleasant feeling.
Luckily that was a long time ago now and none since.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 28th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 6,000   
@Sasqui passes 550,000     *





*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Anyone else ready for Friday!!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 29, 2016)

My school district gets this friday off as a weather day. Best thing ever.

Good luck to all of you on friday!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2016)

Just hit the big 50 on the 27th.  Does that count.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> Just hit the big 50 on the 27th.  Does that count.




Well a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to ya @mjkmike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 29, 2016)

mjkmike said:


> Just hit the big 50 on the 27th.  Does that count.



That's definitely a milestone!

Here's one of the biggest solid copper boulders ever discovered, the Ontonagon Boulder from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, weighing in at 3,708#:


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 29th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 8,000   *
*@jboydgolfer passes 30,000   *

*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 11,000,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *









(thanks @Norton for the update!) 

It's Friday night and I'm partying!  (yeah right!)


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - April 30th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 10,000   *
*@gdallsk passes 500,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Free-DC is wonky again...but it finally updated


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 1st, 2016*_


*@Toothless passes 350,000   *
*@Broom2455 passes 1,300,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Stoners, huh?  That's right.  They yours?  Uh huh.  ...Both of them?  Yeah.










As a small caveat... it seems Free-DC has been updating very late recently.  if that happens after I post, I'll be sure to catch up and add in any stones missed


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2016)

Holyshit, my AM1 rig running on 2 cores does stuff?


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 2nd, 2016*_


*@DarthBaggins passes 250,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *











Monday is done, and in honor of our Stoner...


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 3rd, 2016*_


*@moonboystrikesback passes 600,000    
@blunt14468 passes 6,000,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Saw the new Jungle Book tonight, and I thought it was great.  So this calls for a little throw back to the classic Jungle Book


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May the 4th, 2016*_


*@Ferrum Master passes 600,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











You know this day calls for a little more Star Wars! 













and some Stormtrooper twerking! 













And open carefully 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 5th, 2016*_


*@n0tiert passes 1,100,000         
@agent00skid passes 6,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











On a day like today, a little bit and then more of this....


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 6th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 20,000     
@Sasqui passes 600,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Hopefully we can all relax a little this weekend!


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2016)

Congrats stoners! 



manofthem said:


> Hopefully we can all relax a little this weekend!


+1! Won't happen tomorrow morning though- 3 stops and an alarm check... All before 0900


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 7th, 2016*_


*@Sempron Guy passes 25,000     *
*@Antykain passes 750,000     *
*@thebluebumblebee passes 8,500,000     *
*@4x4n passes 11,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *









Seems like the weekend just started and yet...


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 8th, 2016*_



*@Chomes passes 2,500,000     * *     *





*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner **Tonight!   *










This is for you @xvi, think you could appreciate it   Crazy Kaizo Mario!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 9th, 2016*_



*@BlackSun59 passes 25,000   *
*@jboydgolfer passes 40,000   
@gdallsk passes 550,000     
@T-Bob passes 15,000,000     * *     *





*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *










Love to see all these Stoners, reminds us of Challenge time!


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 10th, 2016*_



*@Deelron passes 5,000,000     * *     *





*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner **Tonight!   *











The force is strong with this song


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 11th, 2016*_



*@PP Mguire passes 4,500,000     * *     *





*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *











Sleepy time


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 12th, 2016*_



*@BlackSun59 passes 30,000   *
*@Chubfish passes 250,000   *
*@vaidas40 passes 1,600,000    * *     *





*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Almost the weekend....


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 13th, 2016*_


*@bubbleawsome passes 700,000     
@Caring1 passes 850,000     
*




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











And it's FRIDAY!!!   








And the 13th?


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - May 14th, 2016*_


*...? *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers**!  *











_*Milestones Today - May 15th, 2016*_


*@jboydgolfer passes 50,000     
@kenkickr passes 7,000,000          
*




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Doesn't look like Free-DC updated fully, I'll keep an eye out for it. Speaking of eyes, check out these beauties....


----------



## NastyHabits (May 16, 2016)

Very famous photo from National Geographic.  Good one.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2016)

NastyHabits said:


> Very famous photo from National Geographic.  Good one.



Indeed so. I've seen the pic over the years and was memorized by the eyes, but just the other day I found the followup picture for the first time.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so.


 
watch this, and the follow up videos...if you're interested to know more, I found it interesting, but i like Doc's...


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 16th, 2016*_


*@Folgore passes 600,000     
@Ferrum Master passes 650,000      
*




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











Just watched this and had a good lulz


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2016)

Double post I know but I wanted to keep it separate from tonight's Stones post. 


jboydgolfer said:


> watch this, and the follow up videos...if you're interested to know more, I found it interesting, but i like Doc's...



Nice find, thanks for sharing. I started watching it, and then I skimmed through the rest of the 4-part videos. Very interesting stuff and pretty incredible!


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 17th, 2016*_


*@jboydgolfer passes 60,000   
@Sasqui passes 650,000     *
*@l3nderb passes 800,000     *
*@n0tiert passes 1,200,000          
@qu4k3r passes 1,200,000          *
*@Norton passed 75,000,000            *
*   *



















*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











And what a stone by our Captain!


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2016)

Congrats stoners! 



manofthem said:


> *@Norton passed 75,000,000*


Awesome!


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2016)

A huge congrats to @Norton for an amazing milestone!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (May 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - May 17th, 2016*_
> 
> 
> *@jboydgolfer passes 60,000
> ...



Wow!  That's a rock quarry lol.


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 18th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 40,000   
@jboydgolfer passes 70,000     *
*@l3nderb passes 800,000     *
*@Arjai passes 1,600,000          
@twuersch passes 13,000,000          *


*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *











With all these Stones, I'd think we were mid Challenge 










And sorry @Norton, that pic of Captain America was supposed to be bigger, it looked much bigger on my phone...


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - May 19th, 2016*_


*.... *




*Milestones Today - May 20th, 2016*


*.... *



*Congrats to Our Crunchers **Tonight!   *











Challenge is on like Donkey Kong!   










And Free-DC looking strange again...


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 21st, 2016*_


*@stevorob passes 3,000,000          *





*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *











After a few days drought, Stoners are back (in black)


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - May 22nd, 2016*_

*
@jboydgolfer passes 80,000   
@Recca29 passes 1,700,000          *





_*Milestones Today - May 23rd, 2016*_


*@NastyHabits passes 1,900,000* *         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night and **Tonight!   *












Sorry guys for snoozing off last night.  I tried to stay awake and post, but it had been a few crazy busy days and it got to me. You know, usually I'm like this...


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 24th, 2016*_


*@BlackSun59 passes 50,000    
@Sasqui passes 700,000* *      *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *












Totally worn out and exhausted tonight, and tomorrow is going to be worse


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 25th, 2016*_


*@jboydgolfer passes 90,000    
@rsh5155 passes 1100,000*   *       *




*Congrats to Our Stoners **Tonight!   *












Let the weekend come upon us, as soon as it can to wash away these days :}


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2016)

Congrats Stoners! 

Your cruncher badge is almost here @jboydgolfer 



manofthem said:


> Let the weekend come upon us, as soon as it can to wash away these days :}


+1 ... can't wait for it!


----------



## Sasqui (May 26, 2016)

Norton said:


> +1 ... can't wait for it!



Early Friday here... motivation has all but been crushed by a stone, lol.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 26th, 2016*_


*@brandonwh64 passes 16,000,000*    *       *




*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight!   *












Very awesome stoner-way to usher in the approaching weekend!


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - May 27th, 2016*_


*@jboydgolfer passes 100,000* *    *




*Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight and on Earning His Cruncher Badge!!!    
*











Right on, another badge earner!


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Congrats to Our Stoner **Tonight and on Earning His Cruncher Badge!!!   *


Congrats @jboydgolfer !!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 28, 2016)

Awesome milestone @jboydgolfer


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 28, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome milestone @jboydgolfer



Just about to break 100 days. likely more like 45 Actual, but i have other machines working @ some times.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - May 28th, 2016*_
,
*@Chubfish passes 300,000   
@gdallsk passes 650,000     
@Ferrum Master passes 700,000     *




_*Milestones Today - May 29th, 2016 *_


*@BlackSun59 passes 60,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 1,300,000* *    *




*Congrats to Our Stoners**!!!    
*











Sorry for the late updates.


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2016)

I had this ready to post last night but didn't stay awake long enough... 


_*Milestones Today - May 30th, 2016*_


*@bytr passes 200,000   
@bubbleawsome passes 750,000     *
*@Sasqui passes 750,000     *
*@Caring1 passes 900,000      *
*@t_ski passes *_*75,000,000*_*            *


*



*
*



*
*



*




*

Congrats to Our Awsome Stoners Last Night!   
*








Great work.  This is @t_ski with that stone, so chill


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2016)

Thanks!  I didn't even know that one was coming up quite yet.  I figured I still had a week or so.


----------



## stinger608 (May 31, 2016)

Well, that is one hell of a huge milestone @t_ski


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, that is one hell of a huge milestone @t_ski


Meh, I feel like my recent kidney stone was bigger...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 2, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - May 31st, 2016*_

*
@Sasqui passes 750,000     
@PP Mguire passes 5,000,000           *





_*Milestones Today - June 1st, 2016*_


*@xev11 passes 2,000  
@newtekie1 passes 850,000     
@thebluebumblebee passes 9,000,000*  *         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night and **Tonight!   *












Sorry guys, I'll try to get back on track with everything! 









But great everyone!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @Sasqui passes _750,000_



Cool, I hit the same milestone twice!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Cool, I hit the same milestone twice!



Oops, didn't notice that one... Come on Free-DC, help me out


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

no milestones yesterday?
 got 3.5m stone


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

peche said:


> no milestones yesterday?
> got 3.5m stone



 

Sorry bud, I can't believe I missed the Stones last night. Guess I got caught up with the game thing.


Edit: crap, just realized I missed a lot of Stones. Just one more thing I must apologize for


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sorry bud, I can't believe I missed the Stones last night. Guess I got caught up with the game thing.
> 
> 
> Edit: crap, just realized I missed a lot of Stones. Just one more thing I must apologize for


dont worry bro, i was about to add the post, then realize that i dont know most of the people for making tags 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - June 2nd, 2016*_


*@xev11 passes 3,000   *
*@Sempron Guy passes 30,000   *
*@Antykain passes 800,000      *
*@peche passes 3,500,000  **        *
*@xvi passes 14,000,000 **          *





*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night! **   *












For missing last night, something for our @peche








And something for @xvi


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> For missing last night, something for our @peche


special thanks to our dear friend @manofthem, thanks for the always wanted milestones, and congrats all stoners of this epic team!! never stop rocking~!



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

peche said:


> ...epic team!! never stop rocking~!



Sure won't. Even when we get busy and scattered brained and even forgetful, our Team rocks hard!


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Sure won't. Even when we get busy and *scattered brained and even forgetful*,


I stopped to grab something to eat with one of my crew earlier today... I ordered an egg sandwich and he got a hot dog?  forgot it was lunchtime 



manofthem said:


> *our Team rocks hard*!


This!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - June 3rd, 2016*_


*@Redtoad passed 3,500,000  **        *


*TechPowerUp! **passed *_*1,900,000,000*_ *          *










_*Milestones Today - June 4th, 2016*_



*@BlackSun59 passes 70,000   *
*@dorothydot passes 800,000     *
*@blunt14468 passes 6,500,000*  *         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night and Tonight**!   *












It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2016)

Meh, what's 1.9 billion between friends


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2016)

Great stones Team! 

Thanks to everyone for helping fight the good fight!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 5th, 2016*_

*@xev11** passes 4,000   *
*@gdallsk passes 700,000     *
*@T-Bob passes 16,000,000*  *         *
*@Jstn7477 passes 75,000,000 ￼￼￼        ￼￼    *






















*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












Wow, this is the 3rd 75M stone in a few weeks! Amazing, like seeing a man bathe with a lion


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2016)

i really miss the twins!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Amazing, like seeing a man bathe with a lion


Yeah, cats of all sizes love to play with their food.


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _14,000,000_


Hey! That's me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





manofthem said:


> *TechPowerUp! **passed *_*1,900,000,000*_


Going for the gold!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2016)

peche said:


> i really miss the twins!


We can't have you going around feeling sad, now can we?



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 6th, 2016*_

*@Chubfish** passes 350,000   *




*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight**!   *












Solo isn't so bad, after all


----------



## Chubfish (Jun 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - June 6th, 2016*_
> 
> *@Chubfish** passes 350,000   *
> 
> ...





I am up and running again


----------



## peche (Jun 7, 2016)

t_ski said:


> We can't have you going around feeling sad, now can we?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Pretty appreciated sir!

thanks


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 7th, 2016*_



*.....  *




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight**!   *












Keep it up team, great work!   Just like USA tonight in the Copa America Centenario


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 8th, 2016*_



*@xev11 passes 5,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












Another day, another Stoner!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 9th, 2016*_



*@xev11 passes 7,000   *
*@Ferrum Master passes 750,000     *
*@dank1983man420 passes 9,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












Crazy weather this week down around these parts


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 10th, 2016*_



*@xev11 passes 8,000   *
*@jboydgolfer passes 150,000   *
*@Chubfish passes 400,000     *
*@n0tiert passes 1,400,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












The weather has been mean to me, but that's summer


----------



## Chubfish (Jun 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Today - June 10th, 2016*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice!  Where is this?
Oh and I recently set up a server with 14 cores ( Intel Xeon ) so lets start kicking som stoning ass!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> Nice!  Where is this?
> Oh and I recently set up a server with 14 cores ( Intel Xeon ) so lets start kicking som stoning ass!



WPB, FL. Storm front came in the other day, looked like Independence Day 


Awesome to hear you kicking in more cores!


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> The weather has been mean to me, but that's summer






Well, this is mean to me!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 11th, 2016*_



*@xev11 passes 10,000   *
*@vaidas40 passes 1,700,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












It's summer time and don't we love it!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 12th, 2016*_



*@BlackSun59 passes 80,000   *
*@spout23 passes 12,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












Another night, another group of Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 13th, 2016*_



*@gdallsk passes 750,000    *
*@james888 passes 17,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!   *












Monday has finally passed!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 14th, 2016*_



*@Chubfish** passes 450,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight**!   *












Today at work, it was so bad... I felt like I was working on the sun!


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Today at work, it was so bad... I felt like I was working on the sun!


There you have bro


----------



## Nordic (Jun 16, 2016)

Ooh, another mile stone.


----------



## Chubfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Too bad I joined the team so late, on the WCG site i have almost 3 million points


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - June 15th, 2016*_



*@Deelron passed 5500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night**!   *












Anybody else have troubles loading TPU last night around 12-1am est? I couldn't get TPU to work, and it made me so sad


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep sure did, i kept trying but got timed out too many times.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep, couldn't get here.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> Too bad I joined the team so late, on the WCG site i have almost 3 million points



I think what you're seeing is the difference between BOINC points and WCG points. See my quoted post below for additional info:


manofthem said:


> There may be a little confusion initially.
> 
> In our threads and usage, we use _BOINC points_ and we use _WCG points_; 1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points.
> 
> ...






Caring1 said:


> Yep sure did, i kept trying but got timed out too many times.





stinger608 said:


> Yep, couldn't get here.



Glad to know it wasn't just me. TPU and NPU were a no go, but I was able to host a pic on techpowerup.org...


----------



## xvi (Jun 17, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> Too bad I joined the team so late, on the WCG site i have almost 3 million points


I think I crunched under anonymous for a bit. Give it time and you'll barely remember those first 3m.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 16th, 2016*_



*Nothing  *




*But Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight Anyway**! *












Congrats Team USA, advancing to the Semi-finals in the Copa America Centenario!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 17th, 2016*_



*@netherlord passes 25,000   *
*@BlackSun59 passes 90,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!  *












Friday night, time for some zzzzz....


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Yesterday - June 2nd, 2016*_
> 
> 
> *@xev11 passes 3,000   *
> ...



thanks, just switched from an overclocked unlocked sempron @4ghz to a pentium G4400. Pretty efficient chip I should say. I should be able to crunch more often now.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - June 18th, 2016*_







_*Milestones Today - June 19th, 2016*_



*@Solaris17** passes 250,000   *
*@Chubfish passes 500,000   *
*@4x4n passes 12,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight**!  *












Little clip for High Roller Stoner


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - June 20th, 2016*_


**




*Congrats to All of Our Crunchers! **  *












I need to get back on the ball with these updates.


----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Yesterday - June 20th, 2016*_
> 
> 
> **
> ...


free dc isnt working properly right?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2016)

peche said:


> free dc isnt working properly right?
> 
> Regards,



Just checked, apparently it hasn't updated today. Weird but then again Free-DC isn't without its issues. Same thing for the F@H team. 

However, while today's updates are wonky so far, the milestones from previous days are there; last registered Stone's were from 6/19.

Hopefully later it'll be working properly.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2016)

peche said:


> free dc isnt working properly right?


Good alternate site here:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2016)

Norton said:


> Good alternate site here:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/12/0/22175


thanks for the new site! gonna take a look! 
regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> _*Milestones Yesterday - June 20th, 2016*_
> 
> @jboydgolfer 200,000
> No need for a frown
> ...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


>



Aye, missed your stone in the wake of Free-DC funkiness! I'll grab when it's back up and working normally.


----------



## xvi (Jun 22, 2016)

Boincstats seems a little oddly organized, but I think I like it.


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2016)

xvi said:


> Boincstats seems a little oddly organized, but I think I like it.



The ppd for the day ends at the second daily update at that site. Still a 24 hr total just a different start/end point.

Note that the final update on total points is the same as FreeDC


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2016)

seems like i am on todays top 20, i am right?





Regads,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - June 22nd, 2016*_

*
@jboydgolfer passes 200,000   
@gdallsk passes 800,000      
@n0tiert passes 1,500,000         
@FordGT90Concept passes 10,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners! **  *












Thanks to @Norton for shooting me these manually shoveled Stones!    This is me looking for Free-DC to start working properly again


----------



## R00kie (Jun 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @gdallsk passes _80,000_



Eh? I thought I was on 800k...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Eh? I thought I was on 800k...



And you are 100% correct!  Last night's post has been updated and corrected with your awesome stone.  You're closing in on the big 1M! 


I humbly apologize for my blunderous mistake  Man I can't for Free-DC to get back on the ball...and for me to get some more energy at night


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2016)

@manofthem, dude  stats.Free-DC is back!
here is today's Top 30! we missed you a lot Free-dc!







Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2016)

peche said:


> @manofthem, dude  stats.Free-DC is back!
> here is today's Top 30! we missed you a lot Free-dc!
> 
> View attachment 75686
> ...



Great news indeed! Let's hope it stays up through the night lol (that's what she said  )


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> (that's what she said  )


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2016)

*Milestones - June 23rd, 2016*


(a recap of everyone listed on Free-DC tonight)
*
@xev11 passes 20,000   
@skumtott passes 50,000   
@jboydgolfer passes 200,000   
@gdallsk passes 800,000      
@Ferrum Master passes 800,000      
@n0tiert passes 1,500,000         
@FordGT90Concept passes 10,000,000           *




*Congrats to All These Stoners! **  *












Free-DC is back!!!  









And for @peche because of his love of twins...... 



Spoiler


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 24, 2016)

Spoiler: moar twins :p


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2016)

congrats all stoners!
and ayeeeeeeee we just got twins!!!!



Spoiler: twins for twin stoners!











Regards,


----------



## Chubfish (Jun 24, 2016)

peche said:


> @manofthem, dude  stats.Free-DC is back!
> here is today's Top 30! we missed you a lot Free-dc!
> 
> View attachment 75686
> ...



I am the only Swede in the top 30? What? Am I the only Swede in the team...period?


----------



## R00kie (Jun 24, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> I am the only Swede in the top 30? What? Am I the only Swede in the team...period?


Nah, those were local ranks, you're just moving up in your own country.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> I am the only Swede in the top 30? What? Am I the only Swede in the team...period?



Take a gander *here *and you'll see our whole team of active members reporting numbers.

Here you go, there's another Swede, @skumtott


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 24, 2016)

peche said:


> we just got twins!!!!




YUM!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> YUM!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Spoilers please



FTFY


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 24th, 2016*


*@xev11 passes 25,000   
@BlackSun59 passes 100,000   
@Zachary85 passes 11,000,000         *





*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! **  *












Excellent movie, nuff said 









And friendly reminder: Please use "spoiler" tags with any image that may be considered risque, as seen below. 



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2016)

Great job Stoners! 

and Congrats to @BlackSun59 for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> YUM!!!!!!


fap fap fap?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 26, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 25th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 60,000   
@DarthBaggins passes 300,000   
@Chubfish passes 550,000      
@Arjai passes 1,700,000    **     
@stevorob passes 3,500,000         
@PP Mguire passes 5,500,000           
@arcticfir3 passes 6,000,000           *




*Congrats to All These Stoners! **  *












Little secret...


----------



## BlackSun59 (Jun 26, 2016)

Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> and Congrats to @BlackSun59 for earning your WCG-TPU cruncher badge!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 26, 2016)

Who let @DarthBaggins in here?  I think I figured out where that 12 threaded i7 went.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 26th, 2016*


*...Just repeats*
*...Just repeats* (see what I did there) 




*Congrats to All Our Crunchers! **  *












And Congrats to Team Chile on winning the Copa America Centenario!


----------



## Chubfish (Jun 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - June 25th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@skumtott passes 60,000
> ...




I am very happy and eager to help  thank you


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 27th, 2016*


*@Antykain passes 850,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *












Monday has passed and we are all better for it


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 28, 2016)

Back to crunching after being away from home for a week. 

Might have a stone fairly soon


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 28th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 70,000   
@NastyHabits passes 2,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












June is soon to end already, and the winter will be here before we know it 



From this...









to this...


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 29th, 2016*


*@bubbleawsome passes 800,000       *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *












Is the weekend coming soon?


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2016)

Great job Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> Is the weekend coming soon?


Damn I hope so!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> 
> Damn I hope so!


Doesn't seem like it matters for you lately.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Doesn't seem like it matters for you lately.



There may be some clear air up ahead 

Spent Sunday thru last night dealing with a multitude of issues from floods, system failures, support, long days/long drives, and paperwork (lots and lots of paperwork!!! ). Today has been eerily quiet... 

Tomorrow and Saturday I have time off planned 

- Tomorrow all I plan to do is sleep late*, have coffee, have an early lunch, and eat B-day cake 
*sleep late in my case means until almost 0630 
- Saturday my wife has an early trip planned for me and hope to be home by lunchtime watching the holiday traffic go by on TV. My son gets the big break... he decided to stay home


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> Tomorrow and Saturday I have time off planned
> 
> - Tomorrow all I plan to do is sleep late*, have coffee, have an early lunch, and eat B-day cake
> *sleep late in my case means until almost 0630
> - Saturday my wife has an early trip planned for me and hope to be home by lunchtime watching the holiday traffic go by on TV.



If it were anyone else I'd say you're nuts. But I know how crazy your work is lately so that a does indeed sound like a lighter load for you


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2016)

*Milestones Today - June 30th, 2016*


*@gdallsk passes 850,000      
@kenkickr passes 7,500,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












I can smell Friday...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 1st, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 80,000    
@Chubfish passes 600,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!   *












Sorry guys. Got home late last night and went straight to bed  and now it's morning already...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 2nd, 2016*


*@jboydgolfer passes 250,000    
@-KarL- passes 6,500,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!   *












Sorry again fellas. I've been fading quickly these past few nights.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 3rd, 2016*


*@agent00skid passed 6,500,000         
@blunt14468 passed 7,000,000         
@brandonwh64 passed 17,000,000         *




*Milestones Today - July 4th, 2016 *

*
@netherlord passes 30,000   *
*@xev11 passes 30,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *












Hope everyone is having a safe pyro night! 









And for our twin Stoners this evening...



Spoiler



A strange story about Twins here.


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2016)

.........and for our twin stoners!!



Spoiler: twins!


----------



## Nergal (Jul 5, 2016)

Well; doing this during company time anyway on my dell laptop


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 5th, 2016 *

*
@skumtott passes 90,000   *
*@Recca29 passes 1,800,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












A little happy song from back in the day


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 6th, 2016 *

*
@Chubfish passes 650,000     *
*@T-Bob passes 17,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












Wednesdays........


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Wednesdays........


These four-day workweeks are killing me.


----------



## peche (Jul 7, 2016)

almost friday for having a beer, almost  sunday for having a rest, heavy week ....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 7th, 2016 *

*
@xev11 passes 40,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *












Something for Solo stoner tonight


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 8th, 2016 *


**




*Congrats to Our Team of Crunchers!   *












I have a strong feeling... _This weekend won't be long enough_


----------



## Arjai (Jul 10, 2016)

Out of crunching for a bit
 See post in team thread. Keep up the Great Work Team TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 9th, 2016 *


*@skumtott passes 100,000   
@gdallsk passes 900,000     
@n0tiert passes 1,600,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners!   

*
*And Congrats to @skumtott on earning His Cruncher Badge!     *












Sorry for falling behind. Weekends have been tough lately.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 10th, 2016 *


*@xev11 passes 50,000    *





*Milestones Today - July 11th,2016 


@Ferrum Master passes 850,000    
@Caring1 passes 950,000     *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!   
*













Monday, oh Monday 











Oh and since it's 7/11 today,  7/11 was giving away free slurpees to celebrate 50 years of 9+ billion slurpees! 









Interestingly we picked up some slurpees from 7/11 last night on the way home from the beach, and they were mighty fine.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 12th,2016


@xev11 passes 60,000   
@DarthBaggins passes 350,000    
@Sasqui passes 800,000    *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!    
*













Fell asleep before the final update. This sun is taking a toll on me...maybe I need a bigger hat.


----------



## Bow (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Sasqui (Jul 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Yesterday - July 12th,2016
> 
> 
> @xev11 passes 60,000
> ...



Hey, I'm back on the board!  Woohoo.  My 4970K had a hiccup (I think from overheating) and haven't had a chance to revive her, was off on a two week vacation.


----------



## xvi (Jul 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This sun is taking a toll on me...maybe I need a bigger hat.


I'll comb the desert for one.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 13th,2016


@Chubfish passes 700,000      *





*Congrats to Our Stoner!    
*













Haven't been able to stay awake til final update lately so my posts have fallen behind a little.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 14, 2016)

Hmmm .... my last 2 million stones didnt come up on free dc - maybe i am in bad standing??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 14, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm .... my last 2 million stones didnt come up on free dc - maybe i am in bad standing??


Above 20 million, stones are at 5 million intervals.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 14, 2016)

Okay ,  a positive problem that only can be attacked in one way.... Crunch harder....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 14th,2016


@bubbleawsome passes 850,000     
@vaidas40 passes 1,800,000        
@peche passes 4,000,000        
@Deelron passes 6,000,000          *





*Congrats to All of Our Stoners!    
*










Free-DC looks a little wonky tonight, and that calls for some Willy Wonka


----------



## peche (Jul 15, 2016)

in the last run for my primary task! CR's #1 of WCG

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2016)

peche said:


> in the last run for my primary task! CR's #1 of WCG
> 
> Regards,


----------



## peche (Jul 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


>


i wish my friend could extend the time lapse for the borrowed hardware!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2016)

peche said:


> i wish my friend could extend the time lapse for the borrowed hardware!


----------



## peche (Jul 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


>


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 15th,2016


@PP Mguire passes 6,000,000          *





*Congrats to Our Stoner!    
*










6 millions 2 nights in a row, almost like twins... 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2016)

*Milestones Today - July 18th,2016

*
*@jboydgolfer passes 300,000   *
*@newtekie1 passes 900,000     *
*@gdallsk passes 950,000      *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!    
*










Boy, I missed a few good nights here. Gotta ketchup here too!  Now, I love ketchup but the following grossed me out 



Spoiler













And good old Dumb and Dumber 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - July 19th,2016

*
**




_*Milestones Today - July 20th,2016*_







*Congrats to Our Crunchers Anyway!     
*










2 days in a row with no Stones, makes me want to cry


----------



## manofthem (Jul 22, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 21st,2016*_


*@Chubfish passes 750,000 
@n0tiert passes 1,300,000         
@4x4n passes 13,000,000           
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*










Yey, we have Stoners again! Dance time!


----------



## peche (Jul 22, 2016)

YAaaaaaaaay 
Great stones!!!
congrats all stoners! keeeeeep the great job lads!


Spoiler: Epic stones, for epic stoners!


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 23, 2016)

stats seem to be corrupt atm, WCG shows 1700000 already


----------



## manofthem (Jul 23, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 22nd,2016*_


*@xev11 passes 70,000 
@Antykain passes 900,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*










The weekend is here... time for sleep


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 23rd,2016*_


**




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Anyway!     
*










Came across this earlier today and thought it was pretty cool. Props to @xvi for introducing me to that channel


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 24th,2016*_



*@xvi passes 15,000,000*          



*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner!      
*










Perhaps a tribute to @xvi once more.







And of course...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - July 25th, 2016*_



*@BlackSun59 passes 150,000*   



*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*










Here's to falling asleep early.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2016)

just broke a year myself


----------



## xvi (Jul 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Came across this earlier today and thought it was pretty cool. Props to @xvi for introducing me to that channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smarter Every Day is a fantastic channel. Just saw that one too.
Crazy how he's conscious and there's a guy telling him he is seconds away from dying telling him exactly what to do and he's just seemingly oblivious.

Edit:


manofthem said:


> *@xvi passes 15,000,000*



I think this is my last stone for a while, isn't it?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2016)

xvi said:


> think this is my last stone for a while, isn't it?



Wouldn't say that, stones are every 1M til 20M. You've been averaging a 1M stone about every 2 months for the past year, so keep it up and you'll be at 16M in no time


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2016)

My apology for double posting... 

_*Milestones Yesterday - July 26th, 2016*_



*@gdallsk passes 1,000,000*         



*Congrats to Our Stoner @gdallsk on Joining the Millionaire's Club!      
*










His first cool million


----------



## R00kie (Jul 27, 2016)

YAAAY!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 27, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> YAAAY!!!



Huge congrats to the millionaire's club bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2016)

congrats all stoners! also congrats our new millionaire!

Regards,


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2016)

closing in on 7 Million


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - July 27th, 2016*_



*@moonboystrikesback passes 650,000     *
*@l3nderb passes 850,000*      



*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









The sun has been intense this summer. Here is me vs the sun, and the sun shows no mercy 



Spoiler


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2016)

Dammit, one of my computers were restarted by all updates ... was no crunching at all... back to work ... 
Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2016)

i apologize for it being off topic,but....
speaking of milestones....it's not Every day that THIS happens...and this is 100% Real, its the paper from my local city, and I know the Human listed in this image.
personally i would have guessed He'd have been a Touch older than his listed age again , sorry or the off topic laugh.also, kind of a dissapointment to find out the lord and savior, is renting an apt.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 28th, 2016*_
*

@james888 passes 13,000,000*           *     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









Solo time...


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - July 29th, 2016*_
*

... 
*
**




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!      
*









Godzilla is back on the big screen, but for now he's stuck in the far East. Thankfully he'll make it here eventually . 












Maybe it's time for an avatar update


----------



## manofthem (Aug 1, 2016)

_*Milestones 2 Days Ago - July 30th, 2016*_



*... *



_*
Milestones Yesterday - July 31st, 2016*_
*

... 
*
**




*Congrats to Our Crunchers Anyway!      
*









Just like that, July is over. Autumn inches closer...










Or Autumn in South Florida...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 1st, 2016*_
*

@bubbleawsome passes 900,000      *
*@Shane White passes 45,000,000           *

*



*




*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









Good to see some Stoners again


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 2nd, 2016*_
*

@n0tiert passes 1,800,000         *





*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









You know, I feel like all the time...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 3rd, 2016*_
*
*
@...







*Congrats to Our Team Tonight Anyway!      
*









Another day, another time to rock and roll!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2016)

We need a challenge to start the stones rollin' again!


----------



## peche (Aug 4, 2016)

t_ski said:


> We need a challenge to start the stones rollin' again!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 4th, 2016*_
*
*
@...

Come on back Free-DC 





*Congrats to Our Team Tonight Anyway!      
*









I stumbled upon this tonight, and if you're a Weezer fan, it's worth a gander with a pretty fantastic set list.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 6, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 5th, 2016*_
*
*
@...

Come on back Free-DC 


But acording to BoincStats, @spout23 and @-KarL- were near identical twins tonight, seperated by only 1 boinc point  



Spoiler









And...



Spoiler















*Congrats to Our Team Tonight Anyway!      
*









And here's an awesome show if you're a Radiohead fan


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 7th, 2016*_

*@Sempron Guy passed 40,000   
@keithstark1 passed 60,000   
@jboydgolfer passed 350,000   
@DarthBaggins passed 400,000   
@vaidas40 passed 1,900,000         
@T-Bob passed 18,000,000  *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!      
*









Great to see some Stones again!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, big stone for me  
It seems to have taken forever.
(all will be revealed)


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 8th, 2016*_


*@skumtott passes 150,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









Mondays never stop coming.


----------



## Bow (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2016)

Round 2...
_*
Milestones Yesterday - August 8th, 2016*_


*@skumtott passes 150,000   
@Antykain passes 950,000     
*
*@Caring1 passes 1,000,000           *
*@PP Mguire passes 6,500,000           *




*Congrats to All Our Stones Last Night!      

*
*And a huge Welcome to @Caring1 on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   *










Thanks Captain for the headsup, and Sorry team and especially @Caring1, yesterday really was a Monday after all. I am ashamed


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2016)

Congrats stoners and to @Caring1 for joining the Millionaire's Club! 

No worries @manofthem .... Monday's happen and FreeDC's sporadic updating, etc. hasn't been helpful either


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2016)

Congrats @Caring1!


manofthem said:


> MONDAYS
> They suck for everyone...


Got to work at 7 AM, got home at 11 PM, stopped working at 2 AM. Mondays do indeed suck.
I don't think today is a Tuesday though. It's looking a lot more like a second Monday.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 9th, 2016*_


*@Chubfish passes 800,000     *
*@Ferrum Master passes 900,000     *
*@Antykain passes 950,000     
*
*@Caring1 passes 1,000,000           *
*@PP Mguire passes 6,500,000           *
*@blunt14468 passes 7,500,000           *
*@Bow passes 7,500,000           *




*Just for fun, Congrats to All Our Stones over the Past 2 Nights!      *











Free-DC is playing with all of us with its wacky updates. It's messing with my head and I'm getting confused. 









And for our twin Stoners...  



Spoiler


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll take the twins!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2016)

Bow said:


> I'll take the twins!



It'll be sloppy seconds if you do that...........


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 10th, 2016*_


*@keithstark1 passes 70,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









Making a trip to the building department tomorrow, and I hope to see some of this.... 



Spoiler













But likely I'll see some of this...



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 11th, 2016*_


*@l3nderb passes **900,000 * *   *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









Friday is on its way... I can smell it


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - August 12th, 2016*_


*@4x4n passes **14,000,000 *   *      *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









Feels good to be relaxing in bed on a Friday night.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks as though I'll be hitting a "little" milestone today or tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 13th, 2016*


*@craigo passes **2,500,000 *   *      *




*Milestones Today - August 14th, 2016*


*@keithstark1 passes 80,000    
@n0tiert passes 1,900,000 
@Deelron passes 6,500,000 
*
*@stinger608 passes 25,000,000* 




*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









And just like that, the weekend is gone...


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL, it will be awhile before I see another milestone.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, it will be awhile before I see another milestone.



I know what you mean, but that 25M is a huge stone to be proud of! Awesome work Dano!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 15th, 2016*


*@mauriek passes 4,500,000 
*




*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









I know that I'm not the only one that feels this way


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 16th, 2016*


*@netherlord passes 40,000 
*




*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









Something for our Stoner


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 17th, 2016*


*@FYFI13 passes 10,000   *
*@BlackSun59 passes 150,000   *
*@jboydgolfer passes 400,000   *
*@gdallsk passes 1,100,000 
@peche passes 4,500,000 
*
*@thebluebumblebee passes 9,500,000* 




*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









Wow, look at these stoners...  Looks like challenge time!


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _4,500,000_



itss a hard job, but somebody has to take it !


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 18th, 2016*


*@keithstark1 passes 90,000   *
*@bubbleawsome passes 950,000      *



*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 20, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 19th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 200,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









I thought I posted this last night but apparently I had a senior moment.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 20th, 2016*


*@twuersch passes 14,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!      
*









Someone say Solo tonight?


----------



## Nergal (Aug 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones Today - August 16th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@netherlord passes 40,000
> ...



Nice find 

Thought the nick was original when I first donned it in 1998. 
But apparently warhammer beat me to it.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 21st, 2016*


*@...*






*Congrats to Our Cruncher Team  *










Weekend is over already


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Weekend is over already




Man, I hear ya there! Just seems like it was Friday.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 22nd, 2016*


*@...*






*Congrats to Our Cruncher Team  *










No Stones today.   How's about a smile after this very-Monday Monday 


















And my favorite 


Spoiler


----------



## peche (Aug 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


i hate this clown.... you dont have an idea of how much ...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2016)

peche said:


> i hate this clown.... you dont have an idea of how much ...



Hate is a strong word but I don't particularly like him either. However my dislike for him is trumped by something, women wearing belts over their guts thinking it hides it


----------



## peche (Aug 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hate is a strong word but I don't particularly like him either. However my dislike for him is trumped by something, women wearing belts over their guts thinking it hides it


i cant stand looking that face... fortunately the times i have been on some random comedy on usa havent watched that dumbass...

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 23th, 2016*


*@...*




*Milestones Today - August 24th, 2016*


*@Broom2455 passes 1,400,000 *





*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









This summer is beating me up, please make it stop!  Just too hot!    So here's an annoying song from the 90s 











And some live action


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 25th, 2016*


*@Ciuperca Alexandru passes 600,000 
@stevorob passes 4,000,000 *






*Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









Late post again  at least I think I'm starting to smell the weekend!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And my favorite
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I still don't see it


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 26th, 2016*


*@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 60,000￼￼,000  




*





*TechPowerUp passes 2,000,000,000





















*






*WOW! WHAT A NIGHT!  Congrats to Our Stoners!      
*









TPU continues to do an amazing job with everything, especially crunching away! Great work team, and @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2016)

manofthem said:


> TechPowerUp passes _2,000,000,000_


*Awesome job Team!!!* 



manofthem said:


> *@ThE_MaD_ShOt passes 60,000,000 *


*Welcome to the 60 Millionaires Club!!!*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow, 2 billion for the team!!!!!! Amazing job! 

And a huge milestone for @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - August 27th, 2016*


*@keithstark1 passes 100,000    *
*@El Fiendo passes 200,000   *
*@n0tiert passes 2,000￼￼,000  *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!      


*
*And Congrats to KeithStark1 on earning his Cruncher Badge!  *










Late post again, been falling behind lately.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 28, 2016)

There's a surprise in that list.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There's a surprise in that list.


There is a fair change that his new rig will surpass his old E4500


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 28th, 2016*


**



*Congrats to Our Team of Crunchers This Fine Evening!      


*







Back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 29, 2016)

pssst typo


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 29th, 2016*


*@DarthBaggins passes 450,000   *



*Congrats to Our Stoner on this Beautiful Monday Night!      


*







Monday is wrapping, and that means we are one say closer to the long holiday weekend! Can't wait!    



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 30th, 2016*


*@newtekie1 passes 950,000      *



*Congrats to Our Stoners!      


*







Glad I got in some sunny time over the weekend because the weather has been lousy thus far this week and looks to continue


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2016)

*Milestones Today - August 31st, 2016*


*@Sempron Guy passes 50,000   *
*@skumtott passes 200,000   *
*@BlackSun59 passes 250,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners!      


*







Hey guys, have you wondered?


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


Chapstick. Works great on papercuts.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2016)

*Milestones Today - September 1st, 2016*


*@dorothydot passes 850,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner!      


*






One day to go...  the weekend is almost here


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - September 2nd, 2016*


*@...*




*Milestones Today - September 3rd, 2016*


*@El Fiendo passes 250,000 ￼￼   *





*Congrats to Our Stoner!      
*









Hope everyone is enjoying their long holiday weekend! I know that I am while I'm away from home!  










And @t_ski can appreciate this...  



Spoiler


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 4, 2016)

Where the hell are ya @manofthem ???? 

Sweet looking man.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Where the hell are ya @manofthem ????
> 
> Sweet looking man.



Thanks bud. Our annual family trip (the whole crew of parents, brothers, wives, kids) that typically falls on labor day weekend, and we come up to Orlando to stay at a universal hotel. This year a new hotel opened called Sapphire Falls, and we tried it out. So far, it has been pretty amazing.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, that just looks amazing @manofthem


----------



## t_ski (Sep 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> And @t_ski can appreciate this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks Matt, but I'm coming down with something, so no drinking for me for a while....


----------



## peche (Sep 5, 2016)

Congrats all stoners this weekeng, sadly i left on of my rigs off, so milestones were little weak, but now im back!
@manofthem great place sir! hope yopu have great time there!!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2016)

*Milestones Yesterday - September 4th, 2016*


*@...*




*Milestones Today - September 5th, 2016*


*@slozomby passes 450,000 ￼￼   *
*@Antykain passes 1,000,000       *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!      

*
*And a Warm Welcome to @Antykain on Joining the Millionaire's Club with his 1st million!    *











Back home from VaCay and now back to work mañana. It's a vicious circle of life


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Back home from VaCay and now back to work *mañana*.


Now I want mozzarella sticks with marinara sauce


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2016)

*Milestones Today - September 6th, 2016*


*@T-Bob pass￼es 19,000,000 ￼￼           *





*Congrats to Our Epic Stoner Tonight!      

*











Here's a crazy video, world records for rubik's cubes.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2016)

*Milestones Today - September 7th, 2016*


*@... *




*Congrats to All of Our Crunchers Tonight!      

*











Sleepy time


----------



## peche (Sep 9, 2016)

*Milestones Today - September 8th, 2016*

@gdallsk Passed 1,200,000







*Congrats to our solo Stoner Tonight!  !
Congrats all crunchers here ! have a great day!*


_PD:  Sorry for the delay with the stones my friends, yesterday night i was visiting a friend that has been little sick!_


Regards,


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi guys, long time no see. 

Nice to know I am still in the top 100 haha. Been contributing since 2009 and still going. I've slowed down on crunching a lot though (not sure why it's showing all zero's). Anyway just stopping by to say hi to the guys that still remember me. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hi guys, long time no see.
> 
> Nice to know I am still in the top 100 haha. Been contributing since 2009 and still going. I've slowed down on crunching a lot though (not sure why it's showing all zero's). Anyway just stopping by to say hi to the guys that still remember me. Keep up the good work everyone!


There aren't any contribution records for you as far back as 8/14 on Free DC.  WCG says that your last returned result was 8/18, and since you have not received any credit for it, it must have errored.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2016)

*Milestones - September 9th + 10th, 2016*


*@netherlord passes 50,000    *
*@El Fiendo passes 300,000    *
*@skumtott passes 300,000    *
*@memmaker passes 700,000     *
*@quaker passes 1,300,000          *

*@Norton passes 80,000,000            *
*     ￼￼￼    *



Spoiler






















*Congrats to All of Our Stoners!       


*
*And WOW @Norton, that Stone is insane!   *
*
*











I'm a little slow on updates since I'm somewhat away from home. I won't say where I am, just keep everyone guessing...



Spoiler

















And for our Twin Stoners Tonight 



Spoiler









[/img]


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2016)

*Milestones - September 11th, 2016*


*@bubbleawsome passes 1,000,000*          
*@-KarL- passes 7,000,000*          
*@blunt14468 passes 8,000,000          *



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners!       

*
*And A Warm Welcome to @bubbleawsome on Joining the Millionaire's Club!       *


*
*









My first time in NYC and I was able to drive by One World Trade Center tonight.














Here's a pretty cool time-lapse of the build I stumbled upon


----------



## peche (Sep 13, 2016)

*Milestones - September 12th, 2016*


*@james888 passes 19,000,000  *
*


Congrats Our stoner yesterday's! *
**Free-DC stills updating, milestones may be subject to change or update!**

*Regards, 
*


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2016)

*Milestones - September 13th, 2016*


*@Deelron passes 7,000,000 *


*well, it seems that might be our "Solo" stoner days!
Keep crunching fellas! and also its almost friday!


Spoiler: Almost Friday!













*

**Free-DC stills updating, milestones may be subject to change or update!**



*Regards, *


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 15, 2016)

peche said:


>




That is a great frigging picture @peche !!!!!

Kind of looks like a typical Wednesday feeling. 

So, if you don't mind, I'm going to save that puppy and use it at times for an avatar. 


See, that makes a great frigging Wednesday avatar.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2016)

*Milestones - September 14th, 2016*


*@Sempron Guy passes 60,000*    




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!       
*



*
*









I think we can all agree that Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## xvi (Sep 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


As an adult in denial, yes please.


----------



## peche (Sep 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That is a great frigging picture @peche !!!!!
> 
> Kind of looks like a typical Wednesday feeling.
> 
> ...


@stinger608 please fell free to use it!
im glad you liked!






manofthem said:


> *Milestones - September 14th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@Sempron Guy passes 60,000*
> ...



You see fella! solo stoner days! and yes we all can call a Friday is almost here!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2016)

*Milestones - September 15th, 2016*


*@El Fiendo passes 350,000*   
*@nightriderjt passes 1,700,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!       
*



*
*









I think this is defintely worthy of sharing  



Spoiler


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There aren't any contribution records for you as far back as 8/14 on Free DC.  WCG says that your last returned result was 8/18, and since you have not received any credit for it, it must have errored.




I check again, looks like it's back up to date. 

*         Name- Today- Last Update- Yesterday- 2 Days Ago- Average-* *Last 7 days-* *Last 28 Days-* *RAC-* *FDC- RAC-* *Total Credit*



t77snapshot





      0       0       0      384      85      592      592      46      22      2,079,415


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats all stoners! great work as usual, thanks to @manofthem for keeping the stones real over here! for all tpu WCG team! 



Spoiler: For everyone here!











Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 17, 2016)

*Milestones - September 16th, 2016*



**





*Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight!     
*



*
*









We'll keep an eye for any further updates. Looks like Free-DC may be a little slow lately...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2016)

*Milestones - September 17th, 2016*


Nothing tonight...







*Congrats to All Our Team Members Tonight!     
*



*
*






The weekend is almost over so take advantage the limited time left...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2016)

*Milestones - September 18th, 2016*

*
@Chomes passes 3,000,000         
*



*Congrats to Our Cruncher Tonight!     
*



*
*






Where oh where did the weekend go?


----------



## Bow (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2016)

*Milestones - September 19th, 2016*

*
@Thefumigator passes 200,000   
@Ciuperca Alexandru passes 650,000      
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*



*
*





Pretty picture for Monday being done


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2016)

*Milestones - September 20th, 2016*


**




*Congrats to Our Team of Crunchers Tonight!     
*



*
*





Getting worried about our buddy, the Cap'n...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - September 20th, 2016*
> 
> 
> **
> ...



Yes, I am getting very very worried now. It's been a week since he last logged in!! I don't think he has ever been absent that long since joining TPU!!!!!

Anyone know if he has a Facebook account or anything like that?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yes, I am getting very very worried now. It's been a week since he last logged in!! I don't think he has ever been absent that long since joining TPU!!!!!
> 
> Anyone know if he has a Facebook account or anything like that?



Have no fear... I made contact! 

I did get to talk to Norton a little bit; I emailed him the other day, and I heard back today. He said he's going to try to come online tonight, and drop us a line.

But he's OK, just tied up. I'll let him expound further...


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Have no fear... I made contact!
> 
> I did get to talk to Norton a little bit; I emailed him the other day, and I heard back today. He said he's going to try to come online tonight, and drop us a line.
> 
> But he's OK, just tied up. I'll met him expound further...



Oh that is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!
Thank god he is okay. That takes a huge load off my head!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh that is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank god he is okay. That takes a huge load off my head!



I completely understand and completely agree.. it was very good to hear from him!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2016)

*Milestones - September 21st, 2016*


**






_*Milestones - September 22nd, 2016*_
*

@skumtott passes 350,000   





Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!    
*



*
*




A day late but we made out with a Stoner! 










And some Han for the Solo...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2016)

_*Milestones - September 23rd, 2016*_
*

@El Fiendo passes 400,000   
@Caring1 passes 1,100,000         
@vaidas40 passes 2,000,000         




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    
*



*
*




Finally!!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2016)

_*Milestones - September 24th, 2016*_
*

@Black.Raven passes 600,000     
@Caring1 passes 1,100,000         *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    
*



*
*




Weekend is going too quickly.  Please, make it last!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2016)

_*Milestones - September 25th, 2016*_
*

@Sempron Guy passes 70,000     
@4x4n passes 15,000,000           *

*


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    
*



*
*





Who's ready for work tomorrow?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2016)

_*Milestones - September 26th, 2016*_
*
*
Nothing Yesterday 

**

*


Milestones - September 27th, 2016



*
Free-DC is funky tonight 


*

Congrats to Our Team of Crunchers on Going Strong!    
*



*



*

Strength, these guys have plenty of it! 
*




*




and maybe something to brighten the day 



Spoiler


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2016)

Well Free-Dc still wonky today, yesterday i saw several numbers... somthing weird, but never mind, 
Congrats all stoners!
Keep the great work !



Spoiler: motivations are great when need it !










NSFW!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - September 28th, 2016*_



*@gdallsk passes 1,300,000         *


*

Congrats to Our Stoner!     
*



*



*

As @peche mentioned, Free-DC was wonky yesterday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> As @peche mentioned, Free-DC was wonky yesterday


Shucks.  I was enjoying the 11,929,147 point output by TPU_remembers_Kreij!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2016)

_*Milestones Yesterday - September 29th, 2016*_



* *





_*Milestones Today - September 30th, 2016*_


*@Peter1986C passes 1,100,000         *



*

Congrats to Our Stoner!     
*



*



*

How's everyone else's weather lately? This week has been pretty lovely with the rain everyday.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 1, 2016)

Gotta love hurricane season.  And now it seems someone put a detour sign in the middle of the Atlantic telling the storms that they need to hang a left at New Jersey.  When I find the guy that did that . . . .


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2016)

@manofthem gotta love the starry nights im having over here! hanging out with friends and having some fun @' nights! 
congrats all stoners! keep the great work!

Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey Matt, at least you don't have to be out working in that rain


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 1, 2016)

@Norton is missing in Action, I hope all is well  

on a folding related note, i have had to "suspend" my contribution to the cause, I have recently been through some ..."financial issues" which have drastically reduced my "extra" income, and sadly until I am in a more comfortable position, i will have to suspend My small contribution, it wont be a noticeable difference, but I felt obliged to mention it here.

good luck all.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 2, 2016)

hope things improve.  It's amazing how much electricity even one machine can suck and how much that can add up to especially if you have high rates like we do in NJ.  I'm guessing Taxachusetts isn't much better.  That's why I had to "cut back".  I still run a lot of machines but nothing compared to what I had at my peak.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - October 1st, 2016*_


*@keithstark1 passes 150,000    *



*

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner!     
*



*



*

A little Solo gif


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2016)

twilyth said:


> Gotta love hurricane season.  And now it seems someone put a detour sign in the middle of the Atlantic telling the storms that they need to hang a left at New Jersey.  When I find the guy that did that . . . .



It's true indeed. Florida has been saved from many storms, but they've proceeded to head north and create a bit of havoc for the northeast. I haven't been watching this new storm but hopefully we all don't get too put out by it!



t_ski said:


> Hey Matt, at least you don't have to be out working in that rain



It's given me a little time off and I can't complain   the biggest trouble is that lately the rains and accompanying lightning roll in quite quickly, and I had a very close call the other day with a lightning strike. I dropped to the ground instantly, and I felt the static electricity pull on the side of my neck. Thankfully I had put the ladder up just a minute before... Can you imagine holding a big metal ladder in the air with a lightning strike that close!? 



peche said:


> @manofthem gotta love the starry nights im having over here! hanging out with friends and having some fun @' nights!
> congrats all stoners! keep the great work!
> 
> Regards,



Enjoy the time and have some fun for us too! 



jboydgolfer said:


> @Norton is missing in Action, I hope all is well
> 
> on a folding related note, i have had to "suspend" my contribution to the cause, I have recently been through some ..."financial issues" which have drastically reduced my "extra" income, and sadly until I am in a more comfortable position, i will have to suspend My small contribution, it wont be a noticeable difference, but I felt obliged to mention it here.
> 
> good luck all.



Still awaiting to hear back from Norton. Last I heard he was OK but beat, but that was early last week. I'm sure he'll back as soon as he's good to go; he always expends himself greatly for the team and the forums so he deserves a little break. Looking forward to hearing from him again 

Also, we can all understand financial times, and I'm pretty sure we've all had to cut back crunching or folding for a period of time, even putting it on hiatus for a while. No worries, we've all appreciated your contributions to the teams and forums, from folding to giveaways 



twilyth said:


> hope things improve.  It's amazing how much electricity even one machine can suck and how much that can add up to especially if you have high rates like we do in NJ.  I'm guessing Taxachusetts isn't much better.  That's why I had to "cut back".  I still run a lot of machines but nothing compared to what I had at my peak.



Honestly it's impressive how some team members like yourself run as many machines as they (you) do. My wife complains about 3 machines so man, can't imagine some of you other guys


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> It's given me a little time off and I can't complain   the biggest trouble is that lately the rains and accompanying lightning roll in quite quickly, and I had a very close call the other day with a lightning strike. I dropped to the ground instantly, and I felt the static electricity pull on the side of my neck. Thankfully I had put the ladder up just a minute before... Can you imagine holding a big metal ladder in the air with a lightning strike that close!?


That would totally suck!   The static would freak me out enough to soil myself.  Probably... 



manofthem said:


> Honestly it's impressive how some team members like yourself run as many machines as they (you) do. My wife complains about 3 machines so man, can't imagine some of you other guys


The key is density   Run a nice dually system and it's like twice as much horsepower in the same case


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - October 2nd, 2016*_


*@Black.Raven  passes 650,000    *



*

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner!     
*



*



*

Good night team


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Enjoy the time and have some fun for us too!


consider it Done!

have a great day sir, and also congrats all stoners today!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 3rd, 2016*


*@kenkickr passes 8,000,000         *



*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!       
*



*



*

Our team feels different without our Captain at the helm.  We hope that you are doing well @Norton!


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


>


this just made my day! 
congrats all stoners! and special thanks to @manofthem for being always with the stones and a special thanks to @Norton  for being best capt ever, cheers!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 4th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 400,000   *
*@Recca29 passes 1,900,000         *



*

Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!       
*



*



*

Storm Matthew incoming!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2016)

You stay safe down there @manofthem !!!!!


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2016)

take care @manofthem that hurricane might be a hard time....


----------



## twilyth (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Luck MoT.  Hope it misses you and the whole state.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 5th, 2016*


**



*

Nothing Tonight but Congrats to Our Team Anyway! 
*



*



*

Everybody is boarding up round these parts!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

Is Free DC in Florida?


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is Free DC in Florida?


great question ...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is Free DC in Florida?


I was looking at the side trying to figure that out.  I see that GlowHost.com, which might be the web host for the site, is located in Florida.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I was looking at the side trying to figure that out.  I see that GlowHost.com, which might be the web host for the site, is located in Florida.


Okay, that's funny.  My snarky comment was just my frustration with how late they were.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 8, 2016)

*Milestones:
*
10/6/2016

@agent00skid passed 7,000,000
@BlackSun59 passed 250,000

10/07/2016

Ciuperca Alexandru passed 700,000


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2016)

*Milestone Today - 10/8/2016*

@peche passes 5,000,000


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 9th, 2016*


*@Black.Raven passes 700,000*     



*

Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!  *



*


*
Big thanks to @thebluebumblebee for filling in for me for the past few days!


----------



## peche (Oct 10, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @peche passes 5,000,000


Feeling so so so excited! 
wishing i could add another computer to my little farm! may be soon !



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 10th, 2016*


*@Sempron Guy passes 80,000*    



*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *



*


*
Another Monday but I did catch an interesting oldie tonight


----------



## peche (Oct 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Another Monday but I did catch an interesting oldie tonight







gotta do that confession, !


Congrats all stoners tonight, 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 11th, 2016*


*TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 12,000,000*          



*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *



*


*
Crazy @peche likes Mondays!? Off to the lagoon for you!


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Crazy @peche likes Mondays!? Off to the lagoon for you!


lolz, Mondays are easy days, also faster for me, duno why people hate Mondays!
thanks for the laugh! 

Regards,


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2016)

For most people, Mondays mean they have to go back to work, and therein lies the hate


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 12th, 2016*





*

Congrats to Our Team of Crunchers Tonight!  *



*


*
Continuing my catch on oldies, and I started another gem, _Snowbeast_ from 1977. I first learned of this movie as a kid, probably in the early 90s, when it came on TV, but for some reason, I never got to watch past the first 5-10 minutes of it. Finally many years later, I'm catching up.


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2016)

t_ski said:


> For most people, Mondays mean they have to go back to work, and therein lies the hate


i do have to get back to work on Mondays too, but Mondays are the fastest day on the whole week! maybe because of the need of getting into Friday !

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bow said:


>




Seems like you're rarely on anymore Bow. 

I miss your signature response of "".................


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 14, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Seems like you're rarely on anymore Bow.
> 
> I miss your signature response of "".................


And I thought it was


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 13th, 2016*


*@Antykain passes 1,100,000*         


*

Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *



*


*

Friday is so close, I can smell it!


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Friday is so close, I can smell it!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2016)

peche said:


>




Oh hell, that is a frigging awesome cute picture!!!!!! Good find @peche  Love it!!!


Of course you need to find me the Saturday and Sunday avatars........


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2016)

*Milestones Today - October 14th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 450,000   
@newtekie1 passes 1,000,000 
@blunt14468 passes 8,500,000 


@t_ski passes 80,000,000             *






*







Congrats to Our Several Stoners Tonight!   *



*And a Huge WELCOME to @newtekie1 on Joining the Millionaire's Club!!!   


And a HUGE EPIC stone by @t_ski!    











*

Finally, time to relax and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks.  I didn't know I was that close to it


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow, huge milestone @t_ski !!!!!!


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh hell, that is a frigging awesome cute picture!!!!!! Good find @peche  Love it!!!
> 
> 
> Of course you need to find me the Saturday and Sunday avatars........







reach for the sky @stinger608 its saturday!!! hope you will have a terrific weekend!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2016)

*Milestones 2 Days Ago - October 15th, 2016*







_*Milestones Yesterday - October 16th, 2016*_


*@T-Bob passes 20,000,000 


*


*How about a Huge WELCOME to @T-Bob on Joining the 20 Millionaire's Club!!!   
*

*



*

Busy weekend so trying to catch up


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - October 17th, 2016*_


*@Black.Raven passes 750,000 
@gdallsk passes 1,400,000 


*


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *


*



*

Monday is down, 4 more days to go...


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - October 18th, 2016*_


*@Redtoad Passes 4,000,0000 *

*@[Ion] passes 300,000,000 ****

*



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *


*


*


*Well Friday, its just around the corner my friends!*





Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks @peche for posting. I fell asleep last night before the final update, and then I thought I posted this morning... I'm getting old. 


*@[Ion] passing 300,000,000!!! *


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thanks @peche for posting. I fell asleep last night before the final update, and then I thought I posted this morning... I'm getting old.


naaaa not getting old, all you need are hamburgers! 






Regards


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2016)

peche said:


>




Well, there is another one I just stoled from ya.


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well, there is another one I just stoled from ya.


fell free to take it ! im glad you liked, i love dogs!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2016)

_*Milestones Today - October 19th, 2016*_


*@Sempron Guy passes 90,000 
@Broom2455 passes 1,500,000 
@Deelron passes 7,500,000 


*


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *









Almost Thursday feels better than Monday!


----------



## peche (Oct 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Almost Thursday feels better than Monday!




im happy cuz today its karate night!





congrats all stoners ! also all crunchers here!



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2016)

*Milestones - October 20th, 2016*


*@Bow passes 8,000,000 


*


*Congrats to Our Awesome Stoner Tonight! *









I think always think of this when I see Bow in here


----------



## xvi (Oct 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I think always think of this when I see Bow in here


Hah! I've always thought of it as more of a bow and arrow.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2016)

xvi said:


> Hah! I've always thought of it as more of a bow and arrow.



Indeed, you are right, me thinks.  but I can only relate things to useless movie lines 

Actually its like this: I read it as bow (as you say, bow and arrow) and then immediately I think bow (as in, bow down), and then comes one of my favorite moves lines, Bow to your sensei!

Ah man I'm tired. I need to go to bed. Night all.


----------



## peche (Oct 21, 2016)

finally!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2016)

*Milestones - October 21st, 2016*


*@keithstark1 passes 200,000 ￼￼￼￼￼   


*


*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! *









Finally Friday!


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2016)

Bow said:


>



Your avatar... I see what you did there


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't you mean??



*Congrats to CUBBIES Tonight! *

Finally!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2016)

*Milestones - October 22nd, 2016*


**
*

*


*Congrats to Our Team Anyway! *









Congrats to the Cubs, as @t_ski posted!  I've been slow keeping track of the series, but I'm stoked that they're going to the finals!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2016)

*Milestones - October 24th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 500,000*    
*@stevorob passes 4,500,000         *
*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoners! *









How you feel at the end of the day Monday


----------



## peche (Oct 25, 2016)

manofthem said:


> ow you feel at the end of the day Monday


this is how i feel when i finish my monday!


Spoiler: Peche's Monday











Congrats all stoners and crunchers here! 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2016)

*Milestones - October 25th, 2016*


*@theonedub  passes 12,000,000         *
*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoner!  *









Boom goes the Dub!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome milestone @theonedub !!!!!        Huge congrats brother!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't spend all those points in one place


----------



## xvi (Oct 27, 2016)

peche said:


> this is how i feel when i finish my monday!


So you're saying you feel just.. pechey. 

(Sounded better out loud. )


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2016)

*Milestones - October 26th, 2016*


*@theoneandonlymrk passes 150,000    *
*@Black.Raven passes 800,000      *
*@HBalazs.hu  passes 3,500,000         *
*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2016)

*Milestones - October 27th, 2016*


*@netherlord passes 60,000    *
*@james888 passes 20,000,000 **         ** *
*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *










Huge stone tonight calls for a giant wave!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome. I have been saying my goal is 35,000,000. I am almost there. I don't know what I will do when I get there. Just keep going?


----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2016)

james888 said:


> Awesome. I have been saying my goal is 35,000,000. I am almost there. I don't know what I will do when I get there. Just keep going?


thats a huge stone sir... hope you get it soon!

congrats all stoners and cruncher's, terrific day!





Regards,


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2016)

peche said:


>



Okay, now where did you get that picture of me???????? HHMMMMMM! Answer me! LOLOL


----------



## peche (Oct 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, now where did you get that picture of me???????? HHMMMMMM! Answer me! LOLOL


Old pic from college did you forget about that day! did you ?






Congrats all stoners and crunchers here!

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2016)

peche said:


>




LOL, good one for today man!


----------



## peche (Oct 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, good one for today man!


i love dogs!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2016)

peche said:


> i love dogs!



Yep, me too bro! 

I've had dogs all my life.................And that has been a long time.


----------



## peche (Oct 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, me too bro!
> 
> I've had dogs all my life.................And that has been a long time.


what a wonderful fella, a dog, ! im happy to see you love dogs too, thats great!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2016)

*Milestones - October 28th + 29th, 2016*






*Congrats to Our Team Mates!  *










Weekend is almost over and I feel like I haven't used it to the best of my ability. Maybe I need to do more sleeping


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2016)

*Milestones - October 30th, 2016*


*@Jstn7477 passes 80,000,000 *           







*Congrats to Our Massive Stoner!  *










Cubs managed to stay in the series tonight


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2016)

*Milestones - October 31st, 2016*


**



*Congrats to Our Teammates Tonight!  *










It's a special day for me and @t_ski, our 4 year anniversary of joining the Team on the WCG!  T beat me by like half a day but the same day nonetheless. 

And wow, your run time T is triple mine


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2016)

*Milestones - November 1st and 2nd, 2016*


*@Black.Raven passes *_*850,000* _    



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









Congrats to the Chicago Cubs, World Series Champs! 








And a little hot action 



Spoiler


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to the Chicago Cubs, World Series Champs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2016)

*Milestones - November 4th, 2016*


*@Sempron Guy passes *_*100,000* _  



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *



*And Congrats to @Sempron Guy on earning his Cruncher Badge!   *









Friday night, time to boogey!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - November 4th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@Sempron Guy passes *_*100,000* _
> ...



thanks  dumb question, how do I integrate the badge in my signature?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2016)

Sempron Guy said:


> thanks  dumb question, how do I integrate the badge in my signature?


Ion's WCG Essentials Thread


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2016)

Sempron Guy said:


> thanks  dumb question, how do I integrate the badge in my signature?


hover the mouse over your user name and click on "preferences"

Where it says "wcg username" put in the name you use for WCG so for example, I use the same name there as here






That's pretty much it I think, but still take a look at Ion's page for more info on how it works, how long it takes to show up, etc.  I don't remember the details.

BTW, there's another box if you also fold.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2016)

*Milestones - November 5th & 6th, 2016*


*@Ciuperca Alexandru passes *_*800,000* _  
*@gdallsk passes 1,500,000*          


*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









And the weekend comes to a sad end


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2016)

*Milestones - November 7th, 2016*


*@Papahyooie passes *_*150,000* _  



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









Anybody have time to tackle an insane cube?


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

i really miss older days, when spoilers, twins and plenty moar fun were almost everyday!
congrats all stoners and crunchers today! keep the great work lads!


and this is for my dear lad @manofthem 


Spoiler: This is me every monday!












Regards,


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anybody have time to tackle an insane cube?


I have a hard enough time doing a 3x3.


----------



## infrared (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm pretty shocked at the amount of CPU power some of you guys must have, I'm barely racking up any points, need moar cores!


----------



## Bow (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2016)

*Milestones - November 8th, 2016*


*@BlackSun59 passes *_*300,000* _  



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









And...

*



*


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2016)

infrared said:


> I'm pretty shocked at the amount of CPU power some of you guys must have, I'm barely racking up any points, need moar cores!


It's depends on your electricity rates.  Mine peak in the summer at about 20cents per kwh.  I forget what they are in the winter.  Probably 16-18 cents.  But even at 18 cents, a 2600k that has a tdp of 95watts I think costs about $12 per month to run.  The dual 14core server is probably triple that.  So it can add up pretty quickly.

But if you have cheap rates, then definitely go for it.  I'd run twice as many machines if I didn't already have a ridiculous electric bill.


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

twilyth said:


> But if you have cheap rates, then definitely go for it. I'd run twice as many machines if I didn't already have a ridiculous electric bill.


free for me  @ office, so ,my farm will grow up soon !

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2016)

*Milestones - November 9th, 2016*


*@szabo02 passes 4,000,000         
@arcticfir3 passes 6,500,000         
@BarbaricSoul passes 25,000,000    *      
*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

Great numbers! proud to be in this epic team!
want to share a tune with all stoners!









Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2016)

*Milestones - November 10th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 10,000     
@Black.Raven passes 900,000       *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *










*



*


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2016)

Great to have new fellas here! 
And also thanks its finally Friday!



Spoiler: this is me @ Friday night!











Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2016)

*Milestones - November 11th, 2016*


*@PP Mguire passes 7,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!  *










Being solo isn't so bad, it's rather beautiful


----------



## peche (Nov 12, 2016)

what a gorgeous place!
congrats all team and stoners! finally weekend!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2016)

*Milestones - November 12th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 20,000   
@bytr passes 250,000  
@skumtott passes 550,000   
@FordGT90Concept passes 11,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *










All these Stoners make me want to dance!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2016)

*Milestones - November 13th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 30,000   *




*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!  *










Funny Solo picture time


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks! Where are you getting the stats from? I'm either looking in the wrong place or something weird is going on  This is from the bottom of the my contribution tab on the wcg website.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2016)

infrared said:


> Thanks! Where are you getting the stats from? I'm either looking in the wrong place or something weird is going on  This is from the bottom of the my contribution tab on the wcg website.
> View attachment 81116



Here we go: Free-DC

We use FreeDC for several things such as Milestones because it tracks them automatically.  The point discrepancy comes from the WCG points that WCG tracks and the BOINC points FreeDC tracks, 1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points.  Same points just different way of counting.

Please recall what I had posted a few days ago in the team thread:



manofthem said:


> In our threads and usage, we use _BOINC points _and we use _WCG points_; 1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points.
> 
> This means that your numbers on your WCG profile will be roughly 7 times higher than what Free-DC and/or Boincstats show.
> 
> ...




Take a quick gander and you should see close to this:






Divide those circled numbers by 7 and you get close to this:


----------



## infrared (Nov 15, 2016)

Got ya, thanks for explaining  

my points might drop off a bit for a day or two... I made the mistake of updating the bios (hoping to fix a couple of weird quirks) and now I can't get the sodding thing even remotely stable at my previous rock solid settings. Annoying!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2016)

*Milestones - November 15th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 40,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *










Terrible week so far...


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2016)

*Milestones - November 16th, 2016*


*@Papahyooie passes 200,000   
@theoneandonlymrk passes 200,000   
@keithstark1 passes 250,000   
@Eroticus passes 1,100,000          
@yotano211 passes 3,500,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











peche said:


> i really miss older days, when spoilers, twins and plenty moar fun were almost everyday!


Twin Stoners Tonight... You know what that means, right @peche?  



Spoiler












Just kidding, gander down one more 


Spoiler


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll take the top two, someone else can have the blondes.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - November 9th, 2016*
> 
> 
> *@szabo02 passes 4,000,000
> ...



Ain't really been keeping up with the forums lately, but I still have my systems saying "FUCK CANCER  ,I,, ,,I,"


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2016)

*Milestones - November 17th, 2016*

*@infrared passes 50,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









Sssshhh... do  you hear it?  It's the sound of the weekend approaching


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2016)

*Milestones - November 18th, 2016*

*@blunt14468 passes 9,000,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *









Friday night, it's a hard knock life for us


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2016)

*Milestones - November 19th & 20th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 70,000   
@bytr passes 300,000   
@skumtott passes 600,000    
@Ciuperca Alexandru passes 850,000    
@bubbleawsome passes 1,100,000          
@agent00skid passes 7,500,000           *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











Sorry team for missing last night, playing catch up tonight.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2016)

*Milestones - November 22nd, 2016*


*@infrared passes 80,000   

@Shane White passes 50,000,000        *








*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











Huge stone tonight, feels really good eh!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Huge stone tonight, feels really good eh!


huge stones are huge!




Congrats all stoners ! thansk all crunchers!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2016)

*Milestones - November 23rd, 2016*


*@dorothydot passes 900,000    
@Black.Raven passes 950,000     *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











Missed some stones Yesterday!  So here's a funny kitty instead


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2016)

Slightly early update so we're back on track.
_*
Milestones - November 24th, 2016*_
@gdallsk   passes 1,600,000
moonboystrikesback passes 700,000  (anyone know his tpu username?)
@stevorob   passes 5,000,000   
infrared passes 90,000 - Try harder... 

*GREAT JOB STONERS!!*


----------



## Black.Raven (Nov 25, 2016)

Reaching One Million  Finally

Btw, had some memory problems with my Xeon pc this week. It's solved now. First thought it was the overclock. Will try to overclock next week again.


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2016)

congrats all people here! you know what's the moar important point today? 
this !




Hope everyone here gets a great friday!




REgards,


----------



## infrared (Nov 25, 2016)

Weekend here we come!!!



 

Just the one milestone today:

@Caring1 passes 1,200,000 






Holy crap, check that out, 60% from 1 donor 

Great job crunchers!!


----------



## infrared (Nov 26, 2016)

_*Milestones for 25th November, 2016
*_
Just me today, looks like I got my badge at last 
infrared passes 100,000

Aperture_Science_Innovators there again with 62%, that's some incredible computing power! 





Thanks everyone for being part of something awesome!


----------



## infrared (Nov 27, 2016)

_*Milestones for 26th November, 2016
*_
TechPowerUp! passes 2,100,000,000 

@skumtott  passes 650,000 
@Peter1986C  passes 1,200,000 


2.1 Billion points for the team!!! OMG! We're currently ranked 10th in WCG! Great job everyone!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2016)

*Milestones - November 27th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 650,000    
@Chubfish passes 850,000     *


*TechPowerUp passes 2,100,000,000*













*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight and of course to our Amazing Team!  *











What a nice close to a long weekend... and a huge thanks to @infrared for filling in for me  









And, great work by @infrared on earning his Cruncher Badge yesterday!


----------



## infrared (Nov 28, 2016)

No worries, glad I could help  Nice pic too lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2016)

*Milestones - November 28th, 2016*


*@twuersch passes 15,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *











Another start to another week


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2016)

*Milestones - November 29th, 2016*


*@Papahyooie passes 250,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  *











Fell asleep again before I could manage to post, and today is going to be a long day


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 30, 2016)

Woohoo! I'm up to a quarter million! I would have hit it several days ago, but my main rig had some stability issues and wasn't running for a couple of days. It's not even overclocked either, so I'm not really sure what's up. I backed it down to run 80%. We will see how that goes I guess, until I can figure out what's the issue with it.


----------



## Bow (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2016)

*Milestones - November 30th, 2016*


*@Papahyooie passes 250,000    
@peche passes 5,500,000         
@thebluebumblebee passes 10,000,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *




*And a Warm Welcome to @thebluebumblebee on joining the 10 Millionaire's Club!  *











Nice to see these Stones keep on coming!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _5,500,000_


pretty stone i did ! thanks for the reminder, have been a little bit busy but always tuned here!
congrats also all stoners for such amazing work and also all crunchers for the epic team we are!




....and for my dear friend @stinger608


Spoiler: almost friday











Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2016)

*Milestones - December 1st, 2016*


*@Recca29 passes 2,000,000         
@xvi passes 16,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!   *












Apparently I crashed waiting for the final update last night.  But this is for our high Stoner....


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2016)

Calvin is a mad genius


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally 2 million point. Been really slow since the loss of my main rig.


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2016)

Recca29 said:


> Finally 2 million point. Been really slow since the loss of my main rig.


keeep the great job
also great news for everyone!


----------



## xvi (Dec 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> But this is for our high Stoner....


Woo! People either think the crunching is pretty cool or they think it's crazy. To the latter, I say..


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2016)

*Milestones - December 2nd, 2016*


*@Black.Raven passes 1,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *












Welcome to @Black.Raven on becoming the team's newest Millionaire!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2016)

*Milestones - December 4th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 700,000    
@Ferrum Master passes 950,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *












Time to start a new week


----------



## peche (Dec 5, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Time to start a new week


actually my mondays are like this:





Congrats all stoners and crunchers here! 

Regards,


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2016)

*Milestones - December 5th, 2016*


*@infrared passes 150,000    *





*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *











Rather than complaining about my Monday, I'll share a happy little video of a pretty song telling a pretty story


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2016)

*Milestones - December 6th, 2016*


*@netherlord passes 70,000    
@keithstark1 passes 300,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *











Wanted to post before I forget and fall asleep


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 7, 2016)

Not really a milestone, but kind of... I noticed I passed Uncle Kreij for total points yesterday. I crunch on and off, so somehow I feel unworthy.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2016)

*Milestones - December 7th, 2016*


*@theoneandonlymrk passes 250,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *











Winter is coming but keep thinking warm thoughts


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Winter is coming



Yea, the current temp is -12F! Frigging cold!


----------



## peche (Dec 8, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Winter is coming but keep thinking warm thoughts


summer its almost here ! so ill be ready for.... some great moments! hope you will get terrific times!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2016)

*Milestones - December 9th, 2016*


*@Hugis passes 50,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *











Free-DC looks very low tonight so I won't be surprised if another update should pop up later on.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 11, 2016)

*Milestones - December 10th, 2016*


*@bytr passes 400,000   *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *











When you're a Stoner Solo, you get to call the shots.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice move @bytr:


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2016)

*Milestones - December 11th, 2016*


*@Papahyooie passes 300,000    
@qu4k3r passes 1,400,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *










I don't know how the northerners handle the cold during the winter!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I don't know how the northerners handle the cold during the winter!



Lots and lots of layers of clothes.


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I don't know how the northerners handle the cold during the winter!


They go down to your neck of the woods


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2016)

*Milestones - December 12th, 2016*


*@skumtott passes 750,000    
@blunt14468 passes 9,500,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   *









A little late on the update yet again. While I was swiping this, I just thought of an old show and wanted to share it...

This is my reaction when I open the door and it's cold outside.


----------



## T.R. (Dec 13, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Nice move @bytr:



I switched the project to FAHV, and it seems to be *working well*.



Spoiler: BTW






T.R. said:


> View attachment 70032
> 
> By the way, I am bytr. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## peche (Dec 13, 2016)

well, i was a little far away from this post, but im back ! congrats all stoners here! such amazing work with all stones!

so great Tuesday for everyone here!






thats me to happy to be here!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2016)

T.R. said:


> I switched the project to FAHV, and it seems to be *working well*.





T.R. said:


> View attachment 70032
> 
> By the way, I am bytr. Sorry for the confusion.



Aye Aye @T.R., sorry about that mix up. I shall endeavor to remember that next time so we can get the tag correct. But great to hear about running the project without issues. Does the project change account for the jump in PPD as shown in that pic?


----------



## T.R. (Dec 14, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Does the project change account for the jump in PPD as shown in that pic?



I'm not sure about that, but I only switched the project for the same cruncher without network outage.


----------



## infrared (Dec 15, 2016)

*Milestones - 14th December 2016 
*
@T.R. passes 450,000


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2016)

*Milestones - December 13th, 2016*


*@BlackSun59 passes 350,000    
@gdallsk passes 1,700,000         





Milestones - December 14th, 2016

@infrared  passes 200,000   
@T.R. passes 450,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight and Last Night!   *









Feels good to be back home 










And @infrared, you silly goose, you forgot yourself tonight!


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 15, 2016)

Today I will get my  Dell Precision 5500 workstation with Intel Xeon X5650 – 2,67GHz processor


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2016)

*Milestones - December 15th, 2016


@Doc41 passes 3,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *










Rogue One FTW!


----------



## Bow (Dec 16, 2016)

^ 
GOING TONIGHT


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2016)

Bow said:


> ^
> GOING TONIGHT


wish i could, but guess im going next week!

Regards,


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bow said:


> ^
> GOING TONIGHT




Let us know how it is man!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2016)

*Milestones - December 16th, 2016


@Sasqui passes 850,000     
@Chubfish passes 900,000      

@twilyth passes 160,000,000         *







*Congrats to Our Massive Stoners Tonight!   *










What a stone tonight!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Let us know how it is man!!!!



One word...



Spoiler










Really, I thought it was great! We went last night and it was a real pleasure to enjoy. Props to director Gareth Edwards for bringing a truly unique voyage into the war of the stars. No coincidence, he did a fantastic job with Godzilla in 2014 as well


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2016)

*Milestones - December 19th, 2016


@T.R. passes 500,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   *










Another time when I fell asleep unexpectedly early and missed the post last night


----------



## peche (Dec 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Another time when I fell asleep unexpectedly early and missed the post last night


its December, everything is allowed!

have a great day mate, hope you rested pretty well 

Regards,


----------



## Bow (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Sasqui (Dec 21, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - December 16th, 2016
> 
> 
> @Sasqui passes 850,000
> ...



I'm baaaaaaack!  Yeah!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2016)

*Milestones - December 20th, 2016


@Bow passes 8,500,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoner from Last Night! *










A pretty bow for our Bow Stoner


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2016)

*Milestones - December 21st, 2016


@Papahyooie passes 350,000    

*


*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! *










Another night, another stone.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2016)

*Milestones - December 22nd, 2016


@Black.Raven passes 1,100,000         
@Antykain passes 1,200,000         
@agent00skid passes 8,000,000          

*


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *










Still missing our Captain @Norton so a few pictures for him. May have been posted before but it's a funny little article about some poo


----------



## infrared (Dec 24, 2016)

_*Milestones - 23rd Dec, 2016
*_
(Apologies for running a bit late! )

@mstenholm  passed 90,000,000  
@Zachary85  passed 12,000,000  
@bubbleawsome  passed 1,200,000  
@Ferrum Master  passed 1,000,000   


*Congratulations to our four big stoners! *


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 24, 2016)

YaY I am millionaire too


----------



## infrared (Dec 24, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> YaY I am millionaire too


----------



## infrared (Dec 25, 2016)

_*Milestones - 24th Dec, 2016*_

bytr passed 550,000 


*Congratulations to our Christmas eve 'Stoner! *


Hope everyone's sufficiently full of chocolate and alcohol!  

Xmas treat for our Valiant crunchers! (nsfw...)



Spoiler


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh some really tasty cookie .

Cheers brothers in arms. Crunch em' all.


----------



## infrared (Dec 26, 2016)

_*Milestones for 25th Dec, 2016*_

rsh5155 passed 1,200,000  (not sure of forum name)
@Norton passed 85,000,000


----------



## xvi (Dec 27, 2016)

infrared said:


>


I don't envy the number he has next to "Alerts" though.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

*Milestones - December 28th - 29th, 2016


@Papahyooie passes 400,000    
@T.R. passes 600,000      *

*
*


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *










Big thanks to @infrared in helping with the posts while I was tied up. Hope you're well bud 









This is how it seems to be around here lately with everyone I know


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2016)

*Milestones - December 30th, 2016


@Chubfish passes 950,000    *

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! *










Keep it coming!  I hope to be able to post tomorrow night but who knows, the night might get the better of me 








And I hope everyone plays safe tomorrow with those crazy fireworks!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2017)

*Milestones - December 31st, 2016


TechPowerUp passes 2016   *

*
*

*Everyone stay safe Tonight! *










A little Death Cab sums it up nicely!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2017)

*Milestones - January 1st, 2017


@skumtott passes 800,000     
@Deelron passes 8,000,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *










Starting strong with a couple of stones. Seeing those 8's reminds me....


----------



## Chubfish (Jan 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - December 30th, 2016
> 
> 
> @Chubfish passes 950,000    *
> ...



Gah! I was hoping for 1 million before the end of 2016. guess I have to try harder, Challenge ACCEPTED!! Waaaghhh!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 3, 2017)

*Milestones - January 2nd, 2017

*
**
*
*

*No Stones but Great Work by All Our Crunchers Tonight! *


----------



## Bow (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 4, 2017)

*Milestones - January 3rd, 2017


@Chubfish passes 1,000,000*         
*@blunt14468 passes* _*10,000,000*_          
*
*

*Epic Stones by our Millionaires Last Night *









The first million is the hardest


----------



## Chubfish (Jan 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - January 3rd, 2017
> 
> 
> @Chubfish passes 1,000,000*
> ...



haha! yay!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2017)

*Milestones - January 4th, 2017


@Papahyooie passes 450,000*   
*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2017)

*Milestones - January 5th, 2017


@infrared passes 300,000    
@Antykain passes 1,300,000          
@gdallsk passes 1,800,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2017)

*Milestones - January 6th, 2017
*

*@qu4k3r passes 1,500,000          
@dank1983man420 passes 9,500,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! *










Just noticed one of my pcs was off....


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2017)

*Milestones - January 9th, 2017
*

*@Black.Raven passes 1,200,000          *

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night  *










Our Stoner always reminds me of a particular writer (and his famous piece)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2017)

*Milestones - January 10th + 11th, 2017
*

*@Papahyooie passes* *500,000*   
*@skumtott passes 850,000     
@Sasqui passes 900,000     
@Chubfish passes 1,100,000         
@NastyHabits passes 2,500,000         *

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 12, 2017)

@NastyHabits doubling up on stones.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 12, 2017)

Man, 7 figures is so close but yet so far.  Just missed a 12c/24t beast for sale here on TPU :/


----------



## Bow (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2017)

*Milestones - January 12th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *1,000*   

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoner from Last Night!  *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2017)

*Milestones - January 14th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *5,000*   
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 350,000*   
*@newtekie1 passes 1,100,000*         
*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *









TPU was down last night so I missed the post


----------



## manofthem (Jan 16, 2017)

*Milestones - January 15th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *10,000*   
*@infrared passes 350,000*   
*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *









It's been a while since we've mentioned our Captain and since I think he was a fan of the Avengers...


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2017)

*Milestones - January 17th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *25,000*   
*@Antykain passes 1,400,000*         
*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *









TPU keeps going down and it gives me a sad.  This is what I look like when TPU is not working


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2017)

*Milestones - January 18th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *30,000*   
*@BlackSun59 passes 400,000*   
*@Chubfish passes 1,200,000 *        


*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *










I think it's time for some good sleep.


----------



## peche (Jan 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I think it's time for some good sleep.


hope you got a great sleepy time dude, i came late yesterdays night.... got some puffs with my pipe.... slept like a bear!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2017)

*Milestones - January 19th, 2017
*

*@keithstark1 passes 400,000*   
*@HBalazs.hu passes 4,000,000         
@thebluebumblebee passes 11,000,000 *        



*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *










Un-BEE-lieveable!!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2017)

*Milestones - January 20th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 40,000*   
*@netherlord passes 80,000     
@T.R. passes 650,000 *     



*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *










Ever feel like some people don't want you around


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2017)

*Milestones - January 21st, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 50,000*   
*@bubbleawsome passes 1,300,000         
@stevorob passes 5,500,000   *      
*@agent00skid passes 8,500,000   *      



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners!  *










Yeah buddy, those stones look like Challange time


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2017)

*Milestones - January 22nd, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 60,000*   
*@skumtott passes 900,000         
@peche passes 6,000,000   *      



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners!  *










Spent the evening at the South Florida Fair, and eh, the night got along.


----------



## peche (Jan 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *@peche passes 6,000,000   *













Congrats to all stoner today! and also enjoy, cuz its monday, a Fast Day!! 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2017)

*Milestones - January 23rd, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 70,000*   
*@infrared passes 400,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *










Another week has started and we are one day closer to the weekend.


----------



## Bow (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2017)

*Milestones - January 24th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 90,000*   




*Congrats to Our Stoner!  *










Badge incoming soon for our buddy @Boatvan


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 25, 2017)

Woohoo! Badge earned! I am running at 50% due to me borking my main crunching VM last night. Should be up and running tonight though!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Woohoo! Badge earned! I am running at 50% due to me borking my main crunching VM last night. Should be up and running tonight though!



Congrats! 

And no worries, we always seem to be fighting downed hardware here and there. Comes with the territory


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2017)

*Milestones - January 25th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 100,000*   
*@moonboystrikesback passes *_*750,000*_* *
*@Chubfish passes 1,300,000*         
*@gdallsk passes 1,900,000*         




*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *



*And Congrats to @Boatvan on Earning his Cruncher Badge! *














Great list of stones tonight, perfect for a hump day


----------



## Chubfish (Jan 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - January 25th, 2017
> *
> 
> *@Boatvan passes 100,000*
> ...




Nice, but I have to say I am really confused..
Looking at 2 of my hosts the numer 1.3 million seems low..
Any idea of why?  Am I thinking wrong?  Since I joined TPU I crunched like 4 million


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2017)

Chubfish said:


> Nice, but I have to say I am really confused..


It's caused by there being two different counting schemes.  WCG is a project that runs under the BOINC umbrella.  WCG gives you 7 times the points that BOINC does.  So why don't we use the WCG points for the milestones?  Basically because there's a stats server (FDC) that provides that information based on BOINC points.
Your BOINC points: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=939538
Your WCG points: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


----------



## Chubfish (Jan 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's caused by there being two different counting schemes.  WCG is a project that runs under the BOINC umbrella.  WCG gives you 7 times the points that BOINC does.  So why don't we use the WCG points for the milestones?  Basically because there's a stats server (FDC) that provides that information based on BOINC points.
> Your BOINC points: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=939538
> Your WCG points: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do



Thank you for clearing that up for me. I've been watching boincstats.com  and WCG.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2017)

*Milestones - January 26th - 27th, 2017
*

*Free-DC is down so no Stones tonight *




*Congrats to Our Team of Awesome!   *









When Free-dc is down...


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - January 26th - 27th, 2017*
> 
> *Free-DC is down so no Stones tonight *


FYI, just saw FreeDC is back up as of 5 minutes ago. Also, I don't know if it is related, but nobody has cruncher badges here anymore...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> FYI, just saw FreeDC is back up as of 5 minutes ago. Also, I don't know if it is related, but nobody has cruncher badges here anymore...


Hope he's not done.  There's a big hole in the stats.  The milestone list goes from 2017-01-29 to 2015-06-04.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2017)

*Milestones - January 30th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 150,000   
@Black.Raven passes 1,300,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners!  *









Free-dc is back!


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

aaand Free-DC is down again. Second failed drive. I really like that site so I threw 10 bucks their way. If anyone else wants to, there is a donate button on the status page.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2017)

*Milestones - January 31st, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 200,000   
@qu4k3r passes 1,600,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Again!  *










2 days down, going to need to psyche myself up to get through this week.


----------



## qu4k3r (Feb 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *@qu4k3r passes 1,600,000         *



Looking for my 2nd million


----------



## manofthem (Feb 2, 2017)

*Milestones - February 1st, 2017
*

*@bytr passes 700,000    
@Caring1 passes 1,300,000         
@Chubfish passes 1,400,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Again!  *










This is for @t_ski, he can relate!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This is for @t_ski, he can relate!


Never tried it with lime.  Any good?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2017)

*Milestones - February 2nd, 2017
*

*@theoneandonlymrk passes 400,000    
@infrared passes 450,000    *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Again!  *










Great work by our Stoners! 











t_ski said:


> Never tried it with lime.  Any good?



Oh yes, that's how I roll with it, rocks and lime


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Oh yes, that's how I roll with it, rocks and lime


35% peach schnapps, 55% Tito's, 10% OJ (for color) 

Usually in a 16 oz glass


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2017)

*Milestones - February 3rd, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 250,000   
@Ferrum Master passes 1,100,000         
@Antykain passes 1,500,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Again!  *














t_ski said:


> 35% peach schnapps, 55% Tito's, 10% OJ (for color)
> 
> Usually in a *16 oz glass*


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2017)

manofthem said:


>


Damn right.  Took two last time...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2017)

*Milestones - February 4th, 2017
*

*Nobody tonight *



*Congrats to Our Team on Another Day Spent Crunching!  *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2017)

*Milestones - February 5th, 2017
*

*@skumtott passes 950,000      *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tongiht!  *











All I have to say.....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2017)

*Milestones - February 6th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 300,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tongiht!  *











Captain is back!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2017)

*Milestones - February 7th, 2017
*

*@Sasqui passes 950,000     
@Deelron passes 9,000,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tongiht!  *










Was just listening to this song, pretty great song.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 8, 2017)

Woohoo!  So close to mega-stoned!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2017)

*Milestones - February 8th, 2017
*

*@T.R. passes 750,000     
@xvi passes 17,000,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tongiht!  *










Great Stone! For our incredible Stoner...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 9, 2017)

A separate post for a little extra Milestone stuff...


So a few dates were just passed, a few Cruncher anniversaries. These are calender years, not just runtime:

Feb 5th, @Caring1 passed* 2 years!  
*
Feb 5th, @ThE_MaD_ShOt passed *5 years!  *

Feb 6th, @TRWOV passed *4 years*!  




WOW!


----------



## Bow (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2017)

*Milestones - February 9th, 2017
*

**



*Congrats to Our Team Mates Tonight **even without Stones!  *










Nothing Tonight but hey, the Captain is back!


----------



## xvi (Feb 10, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @xvi passes _17,000,000_


Woop, had trouble keeping up with notifications the past little while. Stone celebration time!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2017)

*Milestones - February 10th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes* *350,000*   



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! ** *










Had my first Chicago style deep dish pizza tonight


----------



## t_ski (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like Giordano's


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2017)

*Milestones - February 11th, 2017
*

**



*Congrats to Our Team Tonight! ** *












t_ski said:


> Looks like Giordano's



That's it! My friend (whose family is from Chicago) ordered it and it was...different. Still not decided just yet on whether I loved it or not  important decisions sometimes, like this below...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Still not decided just yet on whether I loved it or not


The answer is yes, you loved it.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2017)

Deep dish is the devil's pizza.  Burn the witch!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 13, 2017)

That looks more like a quiche to me.


----------



## Bow (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll take a slice and a beer


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2017)

*Milestones - February 12th, 2017
*

*@infrared passes 500,000     
@Chubfish passes 1,500,000         

@HammerON passes 60,000,000          *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tongiht!  *










HammerON kills it with a massive stone!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the stone recognition!!! 
It has been a while since my last milestone:


----------



## Bow (Feb 13, 2017)

and a slice of her.....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2017)

*Milestones - February 13th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 400,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tongiht!  *











Tell me I'm not the only one...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2017)

*Milestones - February 14th, 2017
*

*@T.R. passes 800,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tongiht!  *











And a shout out to @mjkmike tonight as it's his 7 year Cruncher Anniversary!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


>



That is my week exactly!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2017)

*Milestones - February 15th, 2017
*

*@VulkanBros passes 25,000,000           *



Spoiler












*Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night!  *











Sorry guys, I was dead last night.  Put on some Godzilla and boom, no action for me


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2017)

*Milestones - February 16th, 2017
*

*@dorothydot passes 950,000    
@Black.Raven passes 1,400,000          
@Antykain passes 1,600,000          
@D.Law passes 5,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











Gotta love some more Godzilla, specifically 1984's _Return of Godzilla_


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2017)

*Milestones - February 17th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 450,000    
@keithstark1 passes 450,000    
@Peter1986C passes 1,300,000          *

*@blunt14468 passes 11,000,000           *




*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *











These stoners look like challenge time.  We got our Cap'n back so maybe we can start planning a challenge for the near future!  But thats for a future time because tonight is FRIDAY NIGHT!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2017)

Congrats Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> These stoners look like challenge time. We got our Cap'n back so maybe we can *start planning a challenge for the near future*!


Definitely! Let me get through the end of the month and we'll start planning after I get through with some work stuff


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2017)

*Milestones - February 18th, 2017
*

*@infrared passes 550,000   
@vaidas40 passes 2,500,000          *





*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  *













Norton said:


> Definitely! Let me get through the end of the month and we'll start planning after I get through with some work stuff


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one...


Unfortunately, yes, that's me.  Network guy replaces a core switch on Thursday, next six days we are subject to random network issues until he implements a fix, then get called in early the next Thursday because the Facilities guys go a generator test and our main UPS fails - no power in the data center   Twelve-hour day, get everything back up and running, then fight random server issues for the next week 

This is why I disappear for a while...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2017)

*Milestones - February 19th, 2017
*

*@theoneandonlymrk passes 450,000   
@4x4n passes 17,000,000         


TechPowerUp passes 2,200,000,000*

















*Congrats to Our Stoners and our Team Tonight!  *









What a great job our team to accomplish such an amazing Stone!


----------



## Bow (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2017)

*Milestones - February 20th, 2017
*

*@T-Bob passes 25,000,000         
*



*Congrats to Our Stoner and our Team Tonight!  *









What a day today for the team, kind of makes up for my lousy day.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2017)

manofthem said:


> kind of makes up for my lousy day.


Seeing someone hit a milestone like 25 million makes my day better.  Way to go @T-Bob !


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2017)

*Milestones - February 21st, 2017
*

*@Thefumigator passes 250,000   
@Boatvan passes 500,000   
@T.R. passes 850,000      
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *









The weekend can't come soon enough so I need some help from Tito (hey @t_ski)


----------



## Bow (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2017)

*Milestones - February 22nd, 2017
*

*@D.Law passes 5,500,000          
*



*Congrats to Our Stoner!   *









And I'm sorry, I forgot this the other night on 2/19...

Happy 5 Year Cruncher Anniversary to our awesome Captain @Norton!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2017)

*Milestones - February 23rd, 2017
*

*@BlackSun59 passes 450,000   toast: 
@infrared passes 600,000     
@moonboystrikesback passes 800,000      
*



*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2017)

*Milestones - February 24th, 2017
*

*@skumtott passes 1,000,000          
@bubbleawsome passes 1,400,000          *





*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *



*And a Warm Welcome to @skumtott on Joining the Millionaire's Club!  *









A new millionaire, a great way to start the weekend!  But take advantage, the weekend will be gone before we know.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> The weekend can't come soon enough so I need some help from Tito (hey @t_ski)


Unfortunately, I'm the tech on call this week, so no hard stuff for me 





Ok, well it's kinda hard


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2017)

*Milestones - February 25th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 550,000      
@Chubfish passes 1,600,000          
@Redtoad passes 4,500,000 *         




*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *










Saturday night, almost done already


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2017)

*Milestones - February 26th, 2017
*

*@Sempron Guy passes 150,000    *




*Congrats to Our Stoner!   *










The weekend is over and it just makes me sad.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Feb 27, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - February 26th, 2017
> *
> 
> *@Sempron Guy passes 150,000    *
> ...



finally after hundreds of years I got to see my ID again, can't wait to get hold of Ryzen, crunching on a dual core desktop and low power dual core laptop is too much for my patience


----------



## infrared (Feb 27, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> finally after hundreds of years I got to see my ID again, can't wait to get hold of Ryzen, crunching on a dual core desktop and low power dual core laptop is too much for my patience


Yeah, I agree, I tried running a dual core laptop with linux for a while and it made less of a difference than crunching with my Sony experia Z2 phone! Fair play for sticking at it though, that's a very impressive number considering what you've been crunching with! 
Enjoy the Ryzen chip when you get it!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2017)

*Milestones - February 27th, 2017
*

*@T.R. passes 900,000     
@qu4k3r passes 1,700,000         
@D.Law passes 6,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Stoners!   *









It was definitely a Monday!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2017)

*Milestones - February 28th, 2017
*

*Several members just passed the anniversary of their wcg join date:*


02.24.2009 - @FordGT90Concept passes 8 years!
02.25.2015 - @peche passed 2 years!
02.26.2015 - @blunt14468 passed 2 years!
02.26.2015 - @Deelron passed 2 years!

(and I'm sorry for not catching it on the actual dates, been tied up and forgetful lately) 


*Happy Crunchiversary to Our awesome Teammates!    *









Out of expect for the wonky FreeDC this evening, let's go back to a simpler time of a different wonky one, Mr Wonka


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2017)

*Milestones - March 1st, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 600,000     
@infrared passes 650,000     
@Sasqui passes 1,000,000    
@Antykain passes 1,700,000         
@thebluebumblebee passes 12,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Huge List of Stoners from Yesterday!     *



*And a Very Warm Welcome to @Sasqui on Joining the Millionaire's Club!  *









I wish I had caught this post last night, but alas I was unable and fell asleep watching Jaws on my phone.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - March 1st, 2017
> *
> 
> *@Boatvan passes 600,000
> ...



Woohoo!  The X5670 is doing it's job.  Soon to be helped by another 8 threads on a i7 950!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> watching Jaws on my phone.


Brought on by the umpteenth watching of Finding Nemo?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Brought on by the umpteenth watching of Finding Nemo?



Kind of but more like The Little Mermaid... 


Spoiler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2017)

Count your blessings.  Someday they'll want to...., gulp..., drive.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Count your blessings.  Someday they'll want to...., gulp..., drive.


Ugh, that's when I'll _pass_ a Milestone myself


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Kind of but more like The Little Mermaid...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That was my daughter's favorite when she was young.  I can still sing the song 15 years later


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2017)

Huge congrats to ya @Sasqui for the million milestone man!!!!!!!     

That is a huge milestone when crunching!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Huge congrats to ya @Sasqui for the million milestone man!!!!!!!
> 
> That is a huge milestone when crunching!!!!!!!!!



Says a guy at 28M !!!! Hat is totally off to you, I'm just a newborn


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Says a guy at 28M !!!! Hat is totally off to you, I'm just a newborn



I remember getting ready to hit my first million man!!!!! It was frigging exciting as hell! I watched it for 3 or 4 days just waiting to see that happen. 

Seems like yesterday bro! It is probably the biggest milestone one will hit!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2017)

*Milestones - March 2nd, 2017
*

*@agent00skid passes 9,000,000         *




*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!    *











stinger608 said:


> It is probably the biggest milestone one will hit!!!



I think I have to agree with this!  That first million is pretty epic to hit, and with crunching, it doesn't come that easily or quickly. The 100k mark is awesome to earn the badge, but the million is stands out a little big more; it shows hardcore determination and dedication.

Speaking of determination, this is for wife. Anyone recognize it?  



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2017)

*Milestones - March 3rd, 2017
*

*@twuersch passes 16,000,000          *




*Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight!    *











Solo Stoner always remind me of Star Wars, and pretty much everything reminds me of my little girls. So...


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2017)

I think it's just Han not Hans - not that it matters, just fyi.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 5, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I think it's just Han not Hans - not that it matters, just fyi.


Apostrophe - Han's joined ....


----------



## twilyth (Mar 5, 2017)

Ohhhhh.  OK.  So a contraction of 'Han has' - got it.  Thanks.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2017)

*Milestones - March 4th and 5th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 650,000     
@Chubfish passes 1,700,000          
@Damien Law passes 6,500,000          




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    









*
I wish the weekend didn't have to end 
*



*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2017)

*Milestones - March 6th, 2017
*

*@infrared passes 700,000     
@T.R. passes 950,000       
@Broom2455 passes 1,700,000          




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    









*
Amirite?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2017)

*Milestones - March 7th, 2017
*




*Milestones - March 8th, 2017

@theoneandonlymrk passes 500,000     *

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!    









*
How a happy song to lift up from this rough week?












And @theoneandonlymrk is a stoner on both teams tongiht, WCG and F@H   So careful, some twins below... 



Spoiler: TWINS


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2017)

*Milestones - March 9th, 2017

@netherlord passes 90,000   
@Boatvan passes 700,000     
@Damien Law passes 7,000,000          *

*
*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Yesterday!    









*
Very busy and late night last night with friends, and I totally forgot about the Stones.  Thankfully the weekend is starting, and what better way to celebrate than to go the movies and catch some Kong


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2017)

*Milestones - March 10th, 2017

@dank1983man420 passes 10,00,000          *

*


Spoiler










*

*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight of 10,000,000!    








*
The weekend, finally! And this is how I feel...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2017)

*Milestones - March 11th, 2017

@XZero450 passes 1,700,000          
@Chubfish passes 1,800,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     









*
Quick, run and hide before the weekend ends!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2017)

*Milestones - March 12th, 2017


@Killerdroid passes 1,000   
@keithstark1 passes 500,000     
@infrared passes 750,000       
@T.R. passes 1,000,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     


*
*And a Warm Welcome to @T.R. On Joining the Millionaire's Club!  *
*







*


----------



## T.R. (Mar 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @T.R. *passes 1,000,000*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2017)

*Milestones - March 13th, 2017


@Killerdroid passes 3,000   
@Boatvan passes 750,000    
@Antykain passes 1,700,000         
@Bow passes 9,000,000          

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*

*






*
Hope @Norton and everyone up there in the NE stay safe during their crazy winter blast!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2017)

*Milestones - March 14th, 2017


@Killerdroid passes 9,000   
@Papahyooie passes 550,000    

*

*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*

*






*
Pie day!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2017)

*Milestones - March 15th, 2017


@Killerdroid passes 10,000   
@v12dock passes 40,000   
@infrared passes 800,000    
@peche passes 6,500,000         
@Damien Law passes 7,500,000         
@FordGT90Concept passes 12,000,000         
*

*Congrats to all of Our Stoners Tonight!     
*

*






*
Storers galore, you can tell challenge time is close!


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _6,500,000_




 happiness dance! well, proud about my little crunching farm!!

Congrats all stoners! keep the great results going! 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2017)

*Milestones - March 17th, 2017
*

*@Boatvan passes 800,000   
@infrared passes 850,000    
@Ferrum Master passes 1,200,000         *



*Congrats to all of Our Stoners Tonight!     
*

*






*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2017)

*Milestones - March 18th, 2017
*

*Nothing Tonight *



*Well Done by all of Our Crunchers Tonight! 
*

*





*

Just a few days yet. Everybody set for the upcoming challenge?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2017)

*Milestones - March 19th, 2017
*

*@LightningJR passes 90,000   *



*Well Done by Our Stoner Tonight! 
*

*





*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2017)

*Milestones - March 20th, 2017
*

*@Papahyooie passes 600,000   
@infrared passes 900,000     
@Damien Law passes 8,000,000         *


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! 
*








Getting really close to challenge time!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2017)

*Milestones - March 21st, 2017
*

*@LightningJR passes 100,000   
@Boatvan passes 850,000     
@nightriderjt passes 1,800,000          
@Chubfish passes 1,900,000* *        *


*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! 
*


*And Congrats to @LightningJR on earning his Cruncher Badge!  *







Challenge time!  No gaming, just crunching!


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2017)

Great job Stoners! 

and congrats to @LightningJR for earning your cruncher badge!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)

*Milestones - March 22nd, 2017
*

*@SimpleTECH passes 200   
@toastem2004 passes 500*  
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 550,000     
@infrared passes 950,000     
@Sasqui passes 1,100,000          
@XZero450 passes 1,800,000* *        
@4x4n passes 18,000,000*  *        *


*Congrats to Our Massive List of Stoners Tonight!     
*









WOW, you can definitely tell Challenge Time is upon us!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2017)

*Milestones - March 23rd, 2017
*

*@toastem2004 passes 2,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 7,000   
@Basard passes 50,000   
@moonboystrikesback passes 850,000     *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     
*










Keep it going everyone, love all these stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2017)

*Milestones - March 24th, 2017
*

*@toastem2004 passes 4,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 10,000   
@Boatvan passes 900,000     
@Black.Raven passes 1,500,000        
@Antykain passes 1,900,000        
@Doc41 passes 3,500,000        *


*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!     
*










I'm getting blown away by all these stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2017)

*Milestones - March 25th, 2017
*

*@ltjws05 passes 1,000  
@toastem2004 passes 7,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 25,000   
@madness777 passes 450,000     
@infrared passes 1,000,000        
@Damien Law passes 8,500,000        
@Mindweaver passes 55,000,000         




*



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!     



And a Warm Welcome to @infrared on Joining the Millionaire's Club!   
*











I'm feeling pretty good with this challenge and the stoners!


----------



## infrared (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks @manofthem , and  to other stoners!


----------



## peche (Mar 27, 2017)

hope we get twins soon! all here love twins!!
'

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

*Milestones - March 26th, 2017
*

*@Lt_JWS passes 2,000  
@toastem2004 passes 10,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 30,000   
@Basard passes 60,000     
@Papahyooie passes 650,000     
@XZero450 passes 1,900,000        
@Chubfish passes 2,000,000         *



*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Yesterday!      
*












Sorry I missed this amazing list of Stoners yesterday! Got home late and passed out on the couch before I could manage to post.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

*Milestones - March 27th, 2017
*

*@Lt_JWS passes 2,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 50,000   
@fullinfusion passes 300,000   
@Boatvan passes 950,000     
@T.R. passes 1,100,000         
@Sasqui passes 1,200,000        
@moshen passes 1,600,000        
@RCM331 passes 2,500,000         
@stevorob passes 6,000,000         
*

*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      
*











The Stoners keep coming!


----------



## Chubfish (Mar 28, 2017)

Yay 2 million!  How come I dont get any smileys no more?    sad panda


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 28, 2017)

Chubfish said:


> Yay 2 million!  How come I dont get any smileys no more?    sad panda


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2017)

i smell twins comming, soon 
congrats all stoners, epic job, epic team!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

*Milestones - March 28th, 2017
*

*@Lt_JWS passes 6,000  
@SimpleTECH passes 60,000   
@l3nderb passes 1,000,000         
@Shane White passes 55,000,000         

*

*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      



And A Warm Welcome to @l3nderb on joining the Millionaire's Club!  
*











Challenge is almost done but don't stop believing!


----------



## l3nderb (Mar 29, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - March 28th, 2017
> *
> 
> *@Lt_JWS passes 6,000
> ...



Finally a millionaire in some way . Now on to the billions


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

*Milestones - March 29th, 2017
*

*@Lt_JWS passes 10,000   
@SimpleTECH passes 70,000   
@Basard passes 70,000   
@BlackSun59  passes 500,000   
@Boatvan passes 1,000,000         
@infrared passes 1,100,000         

*

*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      



And A Warm Welcome to @Boatvan on joining the Millionaire's Club!  
*











New Millionaires 2 nights in a row, and twin stoners tonight.... 



Spoiler


----------



## infrared (Mar 30, 2017)

lol thanks again @manofthem , I think you meant to welcome @Boatvan to the Millionaires club (Nice one! ) , you welcomed me when I passed 1M already 

Jaysus, those spoilers are tasty  

It's awesome seeing so many milestones going on, great job everyone!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

*Milestones - March 30th, 2017
*

*@SimpleTECH passes 90,000   
@LightningJR passes 150,000   
@madness777  passes 500,000   
@Papahyooie passes 700,000      
@Damien Law passes 9,000,000         

*

*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      
*










Great work team! This challenge brought so many Stoners, truly awesome to see!


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

catching up, great numbers here~! congrats all stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2017)

*Milestones - March 31st, 2017
*

*@toastem2004 passes 20,000   
@SimpleTECH passes 100,000   
@krusha03 passes 550,000     
@Sasqui  passes 1,300,000         
@XZero450 passes 2,000,000         
TPU_remembers_Kreij passes 13,000,000          

*

*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      


And Awesome Job by @SimpleTECH on Earning his Cruncher Badge!  *











Fantastic end to the Challenge to have TPU_remembers_Kreij hit a huge stone!


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

I should be breaking the 2,000,000 mark here soon!  At the time of this post, I had *1,986,045*.  

Slowly getting up there..


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Milestones - April 1st, 2017
*


*@HBalazs.hu passes 4,500,000         
@thebluebumblebee passes 13,000,000          
@manofthem passes 55,000,000          *


*Congrats to All of Our Stoners Tonight!      *












April starts strong! It's been what, nearly a year since my last stone...


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2017)

*Great job stoners!* 

*Nice 55 million stone there @manofthem *


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2017)

*Milestones - April 2nd, 2017
*


*@Basard passes 80,000    
@Boatvan passes 1,100,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     *












Where oh where did our Stoners go?  Challenge ends and bye bye to all those glorious stoners!


----------



## Basard (Apr 3, 2017)

I cant promise much with this upcoming summer, but I've got this ole FX running pretty cool right now at 4.4Ghz...  If ambient goes over 75F I'm done for because I cant take the noise from the fans.  It's an epic battle every summer between this tiny window AC unit and 180 watts of AMD flyin out of my case.  I get scared to leave my PC alone...  I think I can get to100k though at least... 
Could you explain how the Boinc points translate into TPU points?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2017)

Basard said:


> I cant promise much with this upcoming summer,....
> Could you explain how the Boinc points translate into TPU points?



We understand and appreciate what you are able to do.   It's getting hot here too, quite hot, and it becomes a challenge to sustain machines producing heat when its warming up.


As far as points go, there are no designated TPU points when it comes to WCG, only BOINC points and WCG points. The difference?

1 BOINC point = 7 WCG points. We use both points here: BOINC points are used by FreeDC for Milestones in this thread and daily Pie, while WCG points are used on the WCG site and here in the Daily Team Numbers thread and Our Challenges.

So, if you compared your WCG profile, the points there will be roughly 7 times higher than your points shown on FreeDC.

Hopefully that makes sense and it what you were talking about, but it's still early on a Monday so I'm a little slow


----------



## Basard (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks... but it's _late _Monday now and I'm about sixteen ounces into a thirty-two-ouncer.... I'll google all that stuff later, I've never heard of any of it, except BOINC and WCG.

How do I get a cool WCG cruncher badge next to my long service?  Am I a lurker? Jesus.  How pitiful is that question?


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2017)

Basard said:


> How do I get a cool WCG cruncher badge next to my long service?


Earning 100k points (700k WCG points) gets you the WCG Cruncher badge- you are currently at around 82k now so you're close.

Note- you need to maintain a certain level of crunching to keep the badge there and if you want stars on your badge you need to increase your daily output


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)

Basard said:


> How do I get a cool WCG cruncher badge next to my long service?



 I think you just add a link to your signature or something.

Nvrmnd,


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2017)

Norton said:


> Note- you need to maintain a certain level of crunching to keep the badge there and if you want stars on your badge you need to increase your daily output


that explains why i still on 1 start ...


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 4, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Where oh where did our Stoners go? Challenge ends and bye bye to all those glorious stoners!


Contrary to my plans, all 4 of my rigs are going at challenge level still. I haven't used my gaming PC for gaming since the beginning of the challenge lol


----------



## Antykain (Apr 4, 2017)

I smell a stoner coming on.. 

Wait.. that doesn't sound right.. umm, yeah.. right.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2017)

*Milestones - April 3rd, 2017
*


*@Antykain passes 2,000,000         *



*Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  * ** **












Antykain said:


> I smell a stoner coming on..
> 
> Wait.. that doesn't sound right.. umm, yeah.. right.



I'll let Lloyd answer that for you


----------



## Basard (Apr 4, 2017)

Cool, thanks.  At least I don't have to do any of that HTML nonsense--it always ends badly for me.  I'll stick to playing in the dirt. lol
Maybe I'll run this beast on 4 or 6 cores to keep temps and noise under control.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2017)

_Milestones - April 4th, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _20,000_   
@toastem2004 passes _25,000 _  
@SimpleTECH passes _150,000 _  
@keithstark1 passes _550,000_     
@theoneandonlymrk passes _600,000_     
@infrared passes _1,200,000_         
@qu4k3r passes _1,800,000_         

@Jstn7477 passes _85,000,000_        






Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners Tonight!    












That list looks like we are still in a Challenge!   Throw back time...


----------



## Norton (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job Stoners!!! 



manofthem said:


> That list looks like we are still in a Challenge!


Ain't it great! 

I sense a big stone coming for today!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2017)

_Milestones - April 5th, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _25,000_   
@Damien Law passes _9,500,000_         
@Deelron passes _9,500,000_         
@blunt14468 passes _12,000,000_           

@Norton passes _90,000,000_            






Congrats to Our Awesome Stoners Tonight!    












This is an amazing day!  Not only do we have twin millionaire's tonight, but a second day in a row with a HUGE MILSETONE!!! 


So, for the Captain's huge stone, I think some Coffey is in order!   



Spoiler













And for our Twin Stoners 



Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2017)

_Milestones - April 6th, 2017_


@fullinfusion  passes _350,000_   
@Papahyooie passes _750,000_     


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    












This is a nifty video that shows a quick way to cool a drink


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2017)

_Milestones - April 7th, 2017_


@fullinfusion  passes _1,200,000_        
@Black.Raven passes _1,600_,_000_        


Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!    











Missed the post last night, looooong night after a loooooong week


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2017)

_Milestones - April 8th, 2017_


@SimpleTECH passes _200,000_   


Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tongiht!    











Solo stoner calls for some Solo flying.  Not quite the Millennium Falcon but eh it's close


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2017)

_Milestones - April 9th and 10th, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _30,000_   
@Basard passes _90,000_   
@infrared passes _1,300,000_         
@Damien Law passes _10,000,000_           


Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!    











Bah, missed last night due to a late evening cook out. Could be worse though....


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 12, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - March 29th, 2017
> *
> 
> *@Lt_JWS passes 10,000
> ...



I'm so sorry for not thanking you for this sooner. I've been offline quite a bit since February dealing with family health issues.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2017)

BlackSun59 said:


> I'm so sorry for not thanking you for this sooner. I've been offline quite a bit since February dealing with family health issues.


No apologies needed.  Family first.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2017)

_Milestones - April 11th, 2017_


@Basard passes _900,000_      



Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night!    










I need to get back on track and stop posting late


----------



## Bow (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2017)

_Milestones - April 12th, 2017_


@SimpleTECH passes _250,000_   
@infrared passes _1,400,000_         
@Sasqui passes _1,400,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     










How about a cute video?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2017)

_Milestones - April 13th, 2017_


@Boatvan passes _13,000,000_          
@4x4n passes _19,000,000_          

@[Ion] passes _400,000,000_                            









Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!     









What an epic, massive Milestone!  He really is Mr Incredible!


----------



## infrared (Apr 14, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _*@[Ion] passes 400,000,000*_


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2017)

infrared said:


>



Wow indeed, truly crazy awesome. I think we need more wow...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 14, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @[Ion] passes _400,000,000_



Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

_Milestones - April 14th, 2017_


@Nergal (netherlord) passes _100,000_   
@T.R. passes _1,200,000_         
@Caring1 passes _1,400,000_         




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     



And Congrats to Netherlord on earning his Cruncher Badge  










I wish this Friday night would last longer than it will


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2017)

I could help her with something to happen!


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @Boatvan passes _13,000,000_


I'd love to take credit for 13 mil, but unfortunately, I was only at 1,300,000. Lol


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I'd love to take credit for 13 mil, but unfortunately, I was only at 1,300,000. Lol









Sorry about that, guess I got a little excited


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2017)

_Milestones - April 15th, 2017_


@Basard passes _100,000_   
@newtekie1 passes _1,200,000_         
@infrared passes _1,500,000_         




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!     



And Congrats to @Basard on earning his Cruncher Badge  










One more day to enjoy before the horribleness of Monday arrives!


----------



## Basard (Apr 16, 2017)

YES~~!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2017)

_Milestones - April 16th, 2017_

@agent00skid passes _9,500,000_         




Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!    










I can smell Monday and it's not a pleasant odor


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2017)

_Milestones - April 17th and 18th, 2017_


@SimpleTECH passes _300,000_   
@toastem2004 passes _300,000_   
@ArcticFir3 passes _7,000,000_  



Congrats to Our Stoners! 










Great night with these Stones!


----------



## Nergal (Apr 19, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - April 14th, 2017_
> 
> 
> @Nergal (netherlord) passes _100,000_
> ...




weeeeeeeee

thanks 

I am just running this on my dell E7470 during workhours, thou 500 points a day do mount up eventually.
I´d rather say that my user ID count is more impressive! (3105)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

_Milestones - April 19th, 2017_


@LightningJR passes _200,000_   
@xvi passes _18,000,000_          ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼ 



Congrats to Our Stoners! 










Big night! Now time for some R&R


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2017)

_Milestones - April 20th, 2017_


@theoneandonlymrk passes _650,000_    
@Boatvan passes _1,400,000_         ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
@Sasqui passes _1,500,000_         ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
@infrared passes _1,600,000_         ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼    










These Stoners are smooth alright....


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2017)

_Milestones - April 21st, 2017_


@bubbleawsome passes _1,500,000_         ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
@XZero450 passes _2,500,000_         ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼   










It's the weekend!   to celebrate another week ending, here's an interesting video I came across this evening, pretty crazy.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2017)

_Milestones - April 22nd, 2017_


@toastem2004 passes _40,000_   
@Damien Law passes _11,000,000_          ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼ 



Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼   








Stumbled upon this while looking for Saturday night stuff


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2017)

_Milestones - April 23rd & 24th, 2017_


@keithstark1 papsses _600,000_     
@infrared passes _1,700,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼   









And thus another week starts.  We need a day between Sunday and Monday...


----------



## Bow (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2017)

_Milestones - April 25th, 2017_


*TechPowerUp passes 2,300,000,000 *    















Congrats to Our Amazing Team! ￼￼￼    










Celebration time!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *TechPowerUp passes 2,300,000,000 *


Great job Team!!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

_Milestones - April 26th, 2017_

@toastem2004 passes _50,000_   



Congrats to Our Cruncher Tonight! ￼￼￼ 










Week is almost done, almost there.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2017)

_Milestones - April 27th, 2017_


@SimpleTECH passes _350,000_   
@Ferrum Master passes _1,300,000_         
@Sasqui passes _1,600,000_         
@infrared passes _1,800,000_         



Congrats to Our Crunchers Tonight! ￼￼￼    










Friday is close!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2017)

_Milestones - April 28th, 2017_


@Boatvan passes _1,500,000_         



Congrats to Our Cruncher Tonight! ￼￼￼  










Enjoy the weekend!  Speaking of the weekend, enjoy this song by Lana del Ray and the Weekend


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2017)

_Milestones - April 29th, 2017_


@skumtott passes _1,100,000_         
@Chubfish passes _2,500,000_         
@-KarL- passes _7,500,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! ￼￼￼  










Anyone else?


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2017)

_Milestones - April 30th, 2017_


@toastem2004 passes _60,000_   
@Broom2455 passes _1,800,000_         
@infrared passes _1,900,000_         
@Damien Law passes _12,000,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight! ￼￼￼    











Monday is smelly....


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2017)

_Milestones - May 1st, 2017_


@[Ion] passes a record milestone of _1,400,000_ ppd today alone  




Congrats to Everyone Tonight! ￼￼￼  










Today marks @4x4n's _8 Year_ Cruncher Anniversary!


----------



## stinger608 (May 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - May 1st, 2017_
> 
> 
> @[Ion] passes a record milestone of _1,400,000_ ppd today alone
> ...




That is an amazing couple of milestones!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (May 2, 2017)

1.4M . . . day-um.  I'd be happy to even get close to 100k


----------



## infrared (May 2, 2017)

Great Scott! Go Ion!


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2017)

_Milestones - May 2nd, 2017_

@Black.Raven passes _1,700,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! ￼￼￼  










Only 2 days in to this week but it sure seems like longer


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2017)

_Milestones - May 3rd, 2017_


No Stoners Tonight 


Congrats to Our Team Tonight Anyway!  ￼￼￼  










Getting late, had a drink, time for bed. @t_ski, Tito's is going to help me sleep tonight


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2017)

_Milestones - May the 4th, 2017_


@dorothydot passes _1,000,000_  ￼￼￼￼￼￼        
@infrared passes _2,000,000_       ￼￼ 
@4x4n passes _20,000,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  ￼￼￼   


And Congrats to Our Newest Millionaire @dorothydot! 







Friday is close!


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

Great job Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> @dorothydot passes _1,000,000_


Hey I know her. This is the business PC I built and service to every month- pretty nice ppd for a Phenom II dual core running at 60% after hours


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> Great job Stoners!
> 
> 
> Hey I know her. This is the business PC I built and service to every month- pretty nice ppd for a Phenom II dual core running at 60% after hours



I was trying to find a matching TPU handle for that account but couldn't. Good to know sir, I guess you're saying Dorothy has some help  



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I was trying to find a matching TPU handle for that account but couldn't. Good to know sir, I guess *you're saying Dorothy has some help *


Since your old 2600k is running 5ft away from her PC I would say yes!


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2017)

Norton said:


> Since your old 2600k is running 5ft away from her PC I would say yes!


 
 Never realized that at all! I'm glad they're pals. See, crunching trandsends boundaries.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2017)

_Milestones - May the 5th, 2017_


@BlackSun59 passes _550,000_     ￼￼ 



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  ￼￼￼ 








Solo Stoner once again. Yet, the wooke should have received a metal, too 












And coincidentally I shared some of this with some friends tonight


----------



## manofthem (May 7, 2017)

_Milestones - May 6th, 2017_


@Hugis passes _60,000_   
@toastem2004 passes _70,000_    ￼￼
@T.R. passes _1,300,000_        
@Boatvan passes _1,600,000_    ￼￼    ￼￼￼￼   
@stevorob passes _6,500,000_       ￼￼￼   


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  ￼￼￼   ￼￼   








Sorry for missing last night, I was all Yoda


----------



## Hugis (May 8, 2017)

Yay my tablets good for something


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2017)

_Milestones - May 7th, 2017_


@Sasqui passes _1,700,000_        
@spout23 passes _13,000,000_        ￼￼￼    


Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!  ￼￼￼   ￼







Back to Monday already


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2017)




----------



## stevorob (May 8, 2017)

Hmm. I think someone typod my name on that 13mil milestone above. 

I just got 6.5mil re other day.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Hmm. I think someone typod my name on that 13mil milestone above.
> 
> I just got 6.5mil re other day.



I don't know what you're talking about...  

Yeah, that dummy was me. Trying to save time but ended up failing. 

Edited now, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## stevorob (May 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> Yeah, that dummy was me. Trying to save time but ended up failing.
> 
> Edited now, thanks for pointing it out.



I wasn't gonna name any names


----------



## infrared (May 8, 2017)

@manofthem


----------



## Sasqui (May 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - May 7th, 2017_
> 
> 
> @Sasqui passes _1,700,000_
> ...



13M !!!  Nice... good way to start a Monday.  Now I have a new goal for 2017


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2017)

_Milestones - May 8th, 2017_


@SimpleTECH passes _400,000_    ￼￼￼


Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  ￼￼￼  







Did everyone make it through their Monday?


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2017)

_Milestones - May 9th, 2017_

@XZero450 passes _3,000,000_          ￼￼￼


Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  ￼￼￼  








What kind of week is it when Tuesday is worse than Monday?


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2017)

_Milestones - May 10th, 2017_

@qu4k3r passes _1,900,000_          ￼￼￼
@Damien Law passes _13,000,000_           


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  ￼￼￼  









Already Thursday?


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2017)

_Milestones - May 13th, 2017_

@toastem2004 passes _80,000_   
@LightningJR passes _250,000_   
@theoneandonlymrk passes _700,000_     



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  ￼￼￼   










Missed last night's Stoners, got home late and was knocked out


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2017)

_Milestones - May 14th, 2017_


@Boatvan passes _1,700,000_       


Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night!  ￼￼￼  










Monday is back and is never a good thing


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2017)

_Milestones - May 15th, 2017_


@Deelron passes _10,000,000_         


Congrats to Our Stoner and his 10 Millions Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













Not bad for a Monday


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2017)

Milestones May 18, 2017

@RizeAllard  passes 4,000,000       
@Damien Law  passes 14,000,000           
@brandonwh64 passes 18,000,000               
@Hugis  passes 70,000    
@Caring1 passes 1,500,000      
@peche passes 7,000,000          
@blunt14468 passes 13,000,000            
@toastem2004 passes 90,000


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2017)

Wow, look at all those Stones 

Congrats to all those crazy Stoners!  


Thanks @thebluebumblebee for taking care of the Stones for me


----------



## Bow (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Norton (May 20, 2017)

*Milestones Today - May 19th, 2017

@Hugis passes 80,000 
@Black.Raven passes 1,800,000 *
*@moonboystrikesback passes 950,000* 

*Congrats to Today's Stoners!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2017)

_Milestones - May 20th, 2017_


@jboydgolfer passes _450,000_   
@Arjai passes _1,800,000_       


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













 If Challenge time could bring more Stoners, that'd be great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

Been so long since I had a milestone.  Hoping to chug along little by little towards my next one.  Congrats to tonight's stoners!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2017)

_Milestones - May 21st, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _40,000_   
@Hugis passes _90,000_   
@madness777 passes _550,000_     
@Boatvan passes _1,800,000_       


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













It's so great to see all those Stoners that I forgot tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2017)

_Milestones - May 22nd, 2017_


@infrared passes _2,500,000_       


Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night!   ￼￼￼ 













Forgot to catch last night...


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2017)

_Milestones - May 23rd, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _50,000_   
@Damien Law passes _15,000,000_           


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













Godzilla night with the girls!


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2017)

_Milestones - May 24th, 2017_

@Hugis passes _100,000_   
@l3nderb passes _1,100,000_          


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













Time for bed


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2017)

_Milestones - May 25th, 2017_


@Boatvan passes _1,900,000_         
@thebluebumblebee passes _14,000,000_           


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 













Challenge is almost done, and it's getting late...


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2017)

_Milestones - May 26th, 2017_


@Lt_JWS passes _60,000_   
@toastem2004 passes _100,000_   
@Ferrum Master passes _1,400,000_         
@T-Bob passes _30,000,000_            


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 












Hey Team, enjoy the long weekend with an awesome barbecue   It'll be gone before we know it.


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2017)

_Milestones - May 27th, 2017_

@XZero450 passes _3,500,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!   ￼￼￼ 












Saturday is already over?


----------



## Sempron Guy (May 28, 2017)

got a quick question does my WCG id needs to be the same as my TPU id to get identified or you guys has ways of figuring that out?


----------



## T-Bob (May 28, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> got a quick question does my WCG id needs to be the same as my TPU id to get identified or you guys has ways of figuring that out?


Welcome to the team and nice rig  No, the ID's don't need to be the same. Though at times it does help to know that @Sempron Guy is WCG Team member *schubaltz*.  

It's probably best to discuss this topic in the WCG Team thread or ask one of our WCG Moderators


Spoiler: TPU WCG Team Thread



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/unread


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

*Milestones Today (5/31/2017)

@RealNeil passes 80,000 
@Caring1 passes 1,600,000 
@stevorob passes 7,000,000 
@Sasqui passes 1,800,000 
@MetalHornet passes 6,000 *


*Milestones Yesterday (5/30/2017)

@Damien Law (D.Law) passed 16,000,000 
@Zachary85 passed 13,000,000 
@KainXS passed 7,000 
@MetalHornet passed 500* 

*Great job Stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2017)

*Milestones Today*

*@agent00skid passes 10,000,000 
@theoneandonlymrk passes 750,000 
@MetalHornet passes 10,000* 

*Congrats to today's Stoners!!! 

and

Welcome to the 10 Millionaire's Club to @agent00skid *


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

*Milestones Today    6/4/2016
@bubbleawsome passes 1,600,000 
@bytr passes 1,400,000 
@Silvertigo passes 1,900,000 
@jboydgolfer passes 500,000 
@energy21 passes 100* 

*Milestones Yesterday... 6/3/2016*
 

*Great Job Stoners!!! *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 5, 2017)

That 500,000 took me two years of crunching time .

Respect to those on another level.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2017)

_Milestones - June 5th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes _1,000_  
@MetalHornet passes _20,000_  
@RealNeil passes _100,000_   
@twuersch passes _17,000,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    

And a Huge Congrats to @RealNeil on earning his Cruncher Badge! 







Special Thanks to @Norton for catching the many Stoners over the past few night


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2017)

manofthem said:


> And a Huge Congrats to @RealNeil on earning his Cruncher Badge!


Congrats on earning your badge @RealNeil


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2017)

_Milestones - June 6th, 2017
_

@IcePick (MetalHornet) passes _25,000_  
@Damien Law passes _17,000,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  









We've been having some crazy weather down here with bad thunderstorms for almost 3 days now.  Power flickered a little bit this evening, but thankfully rigs haven't lost power just yet.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 8, 2017)

_Milestones - June 7th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes _3,000_  
@Toothless passes _400,000_   
@Silvertigo passes _2,000,000_         
@infrared passes _3,000,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    









Hump day draws to a close.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2017)

_Milestones - June 8th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes _4,000_  
@BlackSun59 passes _600,000_    
@Antykain passes _2,500,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   








Friday is close....


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2017)

_Milestones - June 9th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes _5,000_  
@Folgore passes _650,000_    
@moonboystrikesback passes _1,000,000_     
@Chubfish passes _3,000,000 _        
@craigo passes _3,000,000_         
@XZero450 passes _4,000,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!      



And a huge Applause to @moonboystrikesback on joining the Millionaire's Club!  










It's the weekend.  Time to sleep in!


----------



## craigo (Jun 10, 2017)

That milestone took a long time.


----------



## moonboystrikesback (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2017)

_Milestones - June 10th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes_ 7,000_  
@Hugis passes _150,000_   
@Sasqui passes _1,900,000 _        



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   












Weekend is almost over, way to fast 











And I love this! 



craigo said:


> That milestone took a long time.
> 
> View attachment 88921


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 11, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @Sasqui passes _1,900,000 _



Thanks to Ubuntu and all the help I got here.  Onto 2M in a matter of about 7 days


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2017)

_Milestones - June 11th, 2017
_

@energy21 passes_ 10,000_  



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight! 












Monday incoming....


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Monday incoming....




And now it's done.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2017)

_Milestones - June 12th, 2017
_

@shubaltz passes_ 250,000_  
@Thefumigator passes _300,000_   
@Peter1986C passes _1,400,000_         

@gobuuku passes _140,000,000_     












Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!   












Someone is back with a big stone!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 13, 2017)

Some big, massive brass stones there.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2017)

_Milestones - June 13th, 2017_


@stinger608 passes _30,000,000_            



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight! 












Han Dano


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2017)

Now it'll be forever before getting another stone!


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 15, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Now it'll be forever before getting another stone!



Epyc comes out in a few days. You could have that next stone by the end of July if you build right. ;-)


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Epyc comes out in a few days. You could have that next stone by the end of July if you build right. ;-)



Yea, that will depend on prices.


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 15, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, that will depend on prices.


Prices have no bearing on stones.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 15, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Prices have no bearing on stones.



 I know your right, but damn!!!! If they are in the 800 bones area, there would be no frigging way I could swing that and still have a wife.....................Or maybe be alive.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2017)

_Milestones Yesterday - June 14th, 2017_


@RealNeil passes _150,000_   
@Damien Law passes _18,000,000_           

@t_ski passes *85,000,000*      
         








Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!    











It's been a while since we've seen @t_ski around these parts. I got in touch with him a little bit ago, and it was good to know that he's OK!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2017)

_Milestones Yesterday - June 15th, 2017_


@LightningJR passes _300,000_   



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  











Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah @t-ski. 

Nice stone.  Stop by sometime buddy.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2017)

_Milestones - June 16th, 2017_


@Caring1 passes _1,700,000_         
@Sasqui passes _2,000,000_         
@Bow passes _9,500,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    











The weekend is here!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 17, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - June 16th, 2017_
> 
> 
> @Caring1 passes _1,700,000_
> ...



2M, Yesssss!  My first WCG rig was a G3258.  Id that was still the case, I'd be at about 200k now


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2017)

_Milestones - June 17th, 2017_


@energy21 passes _20,000_   


Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!  











Saturday night, amirite?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2017)

_Milestones - June 19th + 20th, 2017_


@T.R. passes _1,500,000_         


@energy21 passes _25,000_  
@qu4k3r passes _2,000,000_         @XZero450 passes _4,500,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoners From the Past 2 Days!     










Sorry for falling behind team


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2017)

_Milestones - June 21st, 2017_


@HBalazs.hu passes 5,000,000           
@Damien Law passes _19,000,000_           




Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!    










Great work Stoners!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 22, 2017)

Man, if all goes well, and nothing changes, I will hit 2 million on the 13th of July. 

My mission, if I choose to accept it, is to beat that date. This message will self destruct in....


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - June 19th + 20th, 2017_



I also made my 2nd million on the 20 June 2017


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2017)

qu4k3r said:


> I also made my 2nd million on the 20 June 2017



@qu4k3r Man I'm so sorry about that. I thought I included your stone but yes, I missed it. Just added it in now. 


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2017)

_Milestones - June 22nd, 2017_


@energy21 passes 30,000   
@Ferrum Master passes _1,500,000_         



Congrats to Our Stoners Last Night!     









Friday is finally here, and I sure do need it!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2017)

_Milestones - June 23rd, 2017_

@stevorob passes _7,500,000_           



Congrats to Our Stoner Tonight!    









Party hard this weekend!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't want to be selfish so, Yesterday Broom made 1.9 Million.  Just sayin' Since we all got Sunday off, Let's not forget about the Big Monday. @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2017)

_Milestones - June 24 - 27th, 2017_


24th

@schubaltz passes _300,000_   
@Nordic passes _25,000,000_             



25th





26th

@Arjai passes _1,900,000_         
@Broom2455 passes _1,900,000_        
@infrared passes _3,500,000_           



27th
@energy21 passed _40,000_   
@Basard passed _150,000_   
@RealNeil passed _200,000_   
@Jizzler passed _2,500,000_           
@Damien Law passed _20,000,000_             



Congrats to Our Many Stoners!!           









Sorry guys for slacking again, this summer has been killer down here.  I hope to be back on track this evening after seeing all these powerful stones!


----------



## Bow (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Basard (Jun 28, 2017)

Awesome 150k!  

Summer is killing me, running 50% cores on my new 9590.  Got it downclocked to stick to 4.7Ghz @ 1.47v.   Gotta new case--Raidmax Monster II SE--the 140 fans that it came with are SOOOO slow.... so I ordered two new Silverstone fans, the big beefy ones that came with my HE01.  They should be here tomorrow. It's gonna be epic!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2017)

_Milestones - June 28th, 2017_






Congrats to Our Team this Evening!!  









Congrats to Team Chile on making the finals of the Confederations Cup!


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2017)

Finally, restored my little farm:

_intel i7 3770 crunching full time, _
_intel i7 870 crunching full time, _
_intel i7 870 office rig, crunching and used as every day PC_
_intel i5 4440 crunching full time, _

hopping shortages and problems will be far away of them, congrats all stoners !


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2017)

_Milestones - June 29th, 2017_


@toastem2004 passes _150,000_
@Chicken Patty passes _15,000,000_ 



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight!  









Congrats to Team Germany on beating Mexico to make the finals!!


----------



## peche (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats every one here! its friday !!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2017)

She's back up and running!  Default settings for now, till I verify all is working good


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 2, 2017)

Man first world problem, as your points get higher, the stones get further apart


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2017)

_Milestones - July 1st, 2017_

@Silvertigo passes _2,500,000_ 



*TechPowerUp passes 2,400,000,000 *

    










Congrats to Our Stoner and to all Our Crunchers of Team TPU!  









What a big night!


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *TechPowerUp passes 2,400,000,000 *





manofthem said:


> Congrats to Our Stoner and to all Our Crunchers of Team TPU!



Great job everyone!!!  Awesome Team effort! 




Boatvan said:


> Man first world problem, as your points get higher, the stones get further apart


I hear you on that! I get maybe 1 or 2 stones a year now


----------



## manofthem (Jul 3, 2017)

_Milestones - July 2nd, 2017_

@T.R. passes _1,600,000_ 
@XZero450 passes _5,000,000_           


Congrats to Our Stoners!  











Everybody be safe with those fireworks!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2017)

_Milestones - July 3rd - 5th, 2017_


@ozteam _250,000_   
@RealNeil _250,000_   
@Toothless _450,000_   
@rsh5155 _1,300,000_         
@Caring1 _1,800,000_         
@Arjai passes _2,000,000_         
@blunt14468 _14,000,000_           




Congrats to Our Stoners!       











Hope everyone had a fun and safe time.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2017)

_Milestones - July 7th, 2017_


@xvi passes _19,000,000 _           




Congrats to Our Stoner Last Night! 











It's Saturday!!


----------



## peche (Jul 8, 2017)

manofthem said:


>


Terrific! beach weekend to say f*ck you to stress!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2017)

peche said:


> Terrific! beach weekend to say f*ck you to stress!


I second that!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2017)

_Milestones - July 8th, 2017_


@Norton passes _*95,000,000*_         















Congrats to Our Captain Stoner!!! 










Who has the huge stonerific night?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats @Norton


----------



## peche (Jul 10, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> I second that!


beach trips are a must when possible!




manofthem said:


> Congrats to Our Captain Stoner!!!


contrats captain !


----------



## Bow (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 13, 2017)

_Milestones - July 10th -12th, 2017_


@infrared passes _4,000,000 _          
@stevorob passes _8,000,000 _           




Congrats to Our Stoners!  










Great work stoners!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2017)

keep up the great work stoners


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2017)

_Milestones - July 13th, 2017_


@energy21 passes _50,000_   
@RealNeil passes _300,000_   
@peche passes _7,500,000 _          



Congrats to Our Stoners!   









Weekend is getting close...


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats all stoners! 


manofthem said:


> @peche passes _7,500,000 _








Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2017)

_Milestones - July 14th - 16th, 2017_


@BlackSun59 passes _650,000_     
@XZero450 passes _5,500,000 _          



Congrats to Our Stoners!  









Monday again?


----------



## peche (Jul 17, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Monday again?







Congrats all stoners! 

Regards,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2017)

Great job stoners, keep on rockin'


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2017)

_Milestones - July 19th and 20th, 2017_


@Toothless passes _500,000_     
@newtekie1 passes _1,300,000_        
@FordGT90Concept passes _13,000,000_ 


Congrats to Our Stoners!   








Friday is close...


----------



## Bow (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2017)

_Milestones - July 21st - 23rd, 2017_


@Real Australian Tech  passes _350,000_     
@Ferrum Master passes _1,600,000_        
@Caring1 passes _1,900,000_         
@Redtoad passes _5,000,000_ 


Congrats to Our Stoners!    








Monday is a Monday is today


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Boatvan (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey @manofthem if you need help filling in the gaps, let me know. I have no life and am on every night lol


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Hey @manofthem if you need help filling in the gaps, let me know. I have no life and am on every night lol


We can always use more people to fill in.  Thanks, and have at it.


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for your blessings. I'll use similar formatting. Let me know if this is acceptable...

_Milestones - July 24th-30th, 2017_


@ozteam 300,000

@stevorob 8,500,000

@energy21 70,000

@XZero450 6,000,000

@infrared 4,500,000

@Boatvan  3,000,000


Congrats to Our Stoners!


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Thanks for your blessings. I'll use similar formatting. Let me know if this is acceptable


Looks just fine 



Boatvan said:


> @ozteam 300,000


*@ozkisses* passes *300,000 *



Forgot *energy21*'s TPU name atm


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 1, 2017)

_Milestones - July 31st, 2017_

@toastem2004   200,000
@Chubfish  3,500,000 

Congrats to Our Stoners!    

I realized that the stones used to be posted much later than I do it. Because of this, I may miss some late night stones. I promise they will be reflected the next day!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 3, 2017)

_Milestones - August 1st, 2017_

@RealNeil passes *400,000*

Congrats to Our Stoner!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Milestones - August 3rd, 2017

@Damien Law/ @D.Law passes _25,000,000_           


Congrats to Last Night's Stoner! 









Sorry for being absent lately everyone,, but at least it's Friday!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 5, 2017)

I can only dream of a stone that high @Damien Law ! Kudos!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I can only dream of a stone that high @Damien Law ! Kudos!



You'll be there, no doubt.  With that awesome RAC of mid 20k's, you're on track to stone quite a bit


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 7, 2017)

Milestones - August 6th, 2017


@Toothless passes _550,000 _


Congrats to Yesterday's Stoner!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 7, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Milestones - August 6th, 2017
> 
> 
> @Toothless passes _550,000 _
> ...


Too bad I won't go up for a week


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 8, 2017)

Milestones - August 7th, 2017


@infrared passes _5,000,000

@_energy21 passes _80,000_


Congrats to Yesterday's Stoners!! 


If anyone knows Energy21's TPU username, please let me know!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 10, 2017)

Milestones - August 9th, 2017

@Sasqui passes _2,500,000_


Congrats to Today's Stoner!!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 10, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Milestones - August 9th, 2017
> 
> @Sasqui passes _2,500,000_
> 
> ...



One of my rigs has been completely flaking out, but the other one managed to keep going.  I'm getting consistent re-boots, my first guess is a stick of bad memory.  Work is so busy, I can't even get a day of vacation in lately.

Anyway, yeah!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 12, 2017)

Milestones - August 10-11, 2017

@Caring1 passes 2,000,000

@theonedub passes 13,000,000 

@XZero450 passes 6,500,000 

@Antykain passes 3,000,000


Congrats to (Yesterday and) Today's Stoners!! 

FreeDC was down yesterday causing a delay in yesterday's stones. 4 Stones though! Great Work!!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't mean to be narcissistic here but...

 Milestones - August 12, 2017


@Boatvan passes _3,500,000

_
Congrats to ME!!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 14, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I don't mean to be narcissistic here but...
> 
> Milestones - August 12, 2017
> 
> ...



Lol, we all are a lil' bit!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 16, 2017)

Milestones - August 13-16, 2017

@RealNeil passes 450,000


Congrats to the stoner! 

Working IT in a K-12 public school is not fun when the school year starts... Went to bed really early the past few days.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I don't mean to be narcissistic here but...
> 
> Milestones - August 12, 2017
> 
> ...



Congrats indeed! 

And thanks for doing an awesome job with the Stones 


Congrats to all our Stoners lately!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 18, 2017)

Milestones - August 17th, 2017

@infrared passes 5,500,000

@vaidas40 passes 3,000,000

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> If anyone knows Vaidas40's TPU name feel free to tag them


I hate when that tag tool works latter.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 18, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate when that tag tool works latter.


You caught me! It wasn't populating but when I hit post, it tagged correctly. Whoops!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 19, 2017)

Milestones - August 18th, 2017

@blunt14468 passes _15,000,000 _

@Ferrum Master passes _1,700,000
_
Congrats to today's* big* stoners! 

If there was a time I needed a weekend, this is it. Got home from work, had dinner, two hour nap, washed up, now in bed at 9:30! I tell you teachers can really drain your patience and energy.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 20, 2017)

Milestones - August 18th, 19th  2017

@NastyHabits passes _3,000,000 _

@stevorob passes _9,000,000 _

@BlackSun59 passes _700,000 _
Congrats to Today's Stoners!!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 21, 2017)

Milestones - August 20th, 2017

@Deelron passes _11,000,000_

Congrats to Today's Stoner!!

I know it is trite, but heck I am not looking forward to another Monday... Students return on Wednesday so the tickets will really start coming in.


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 22, 2017)

Milestones - August 21st, 2017

@Jstn7477 passes _90,000,000_ 

Congrats to Today's Stoner!!

WOW! Huge stone tonight boys!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 23, 2017)

Milestones - August 22nd, 2017

@moonboystrikesback passes _1,100,000_

@kenkickr passes_ 8,500,000
_
Congrats to Today's Stoners!!

Me tomorrow as the students return from summer break...


Spoiler


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 24, 2017)

Milestones - August 23rd, 2017

TPU_remembers_Kreij passes _14,000,000
_
Congrats to Today's Stoner!!

Wow, a new WCG project! This will be the first time I participate in a project from the beginning!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 27, 2017)

Milestones - August 24th-27th, 2017

@HammerON passes _ 65,000,000 _

@Toothless  passes_ 600,000 _

@XZero450  passes _7,000,000
_
Sorry guys, I was quite busy the past few days. I'm back now.






Congrats to the Stoners!!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 30, 2017)

Milestones - August 28th-29th, 2017

@infrared passes 6,000,000

@Broom2455 passes 2,000,000

@keithstark1 passes 700,000

@peche passes 8,000,000

Congrats to the Stoners!






These stones get the Brent Rambo seal of approval!


----------



## Boatvan (Aug 31, 2017)

Milestones - August 30th, 2017

@RealNeil passes _500,000
_
Congratulations to Today's Stoner!!! 
_



_


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 4, 2017)

Milestones - September 3rd, 2017

@Boatvan passes 4,000,000

The statistics outage and work have kept me subdued this past week. 

But the long weekend and a stone got me like:


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 5, 2017)

Milestones - September 4th, 2017

@Zexio passes _3,000,000
_
Congratulations to Today's Stoner!!! 

Well back to the old grind tomorrow for us USA folks...


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 8, 2017)

Milestones - September 5th-7th, 2017

@agent00skid passes _11,000,000
_
Congratulations to the Stoner!!! 

Tomorrow is Friday and the local craft brewery's Oktoberfest beer is spot on this season! Already enjoyed this one a few times this week!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 11, 2017)

Milestones - September 8th-10th, 2017

@twilyth passes_ 170,000,000 _

@Arjai passes _2,500,000 _

@stevorob passes_ 9,500,000 _

@infrared passes _6,500,000 _

@toastem2004 passes _250,000 
_
@energy21 passes _90,000 _

Congrats to the Stoners!

@Norton thanks for the heads up that stats are working again! It was spotty there for a week or so.


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 12, 2017)

Milestones - September 11th, 2017

@KarL5275 passes _8,000,000 _

@Toothless passes _650,000
_
Congratulations to Today's Stoners!!! 

It is a pretty exciting time to be a Clevelander... 19 win streak, almost _Moneyball _numbers!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2017)

_Milestones - September 12th -14th, 2017_


@RealNeil passes _550,000_     
@Ferrum Master passes _1,800,000_        
@twuersch passes _18,000,000 _          



Congrats to Our Stoners!   









Just filling in for @Boatvan since I'm up and out and about 



The weekend is coming so let's listen to something


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 16, 2017)

@manofthem thanks for the help! I've been sick this past week and didn't go on my PC much. I'll have a post tonight for the 15th-today. Thanks for your patience stoners!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 17, 2017)

_Milestones - September 16th, 2017_

@bytr passes _1,700,000_


Congrats to today's Stoner!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 19, 2017)

_Milestones - September 18th, 2017_

@Boatvan passes _4,500,000
_

5 mil is in sight... I want to diversify my WCG portfolio, so I switched off MCM for the time being.








Good sleeps to all!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 20, 2017)

_Milestones - September 19th, 2017_

@XZero450 passes _7,500,000 _

@infrared passes _7,000,000
_
Congrats to Today's Stoners! 

_




_
Missing my girl Penny tonight . Lost her to Lymphoma about 8 months ago. Pictured is when she slept in my clothes basket one night in the mess of a room I have.


_ 
_


----------



## infrared (Sep 20, 2017)

@Boatvan Lovely picture, she looks pretty happy with herself! Sorry you're missing your friend


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 22, 2017)

_Milestones - September 20th-21st, 2017
_
@Ciuperca Alexandru passes 900,000

@Folgore passes 700,000

Congrats to the Stoners!

More dogposting because why not

Pictured: Penny on the left, my parent's dog Wilson on the right!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 25, 2017)

_Milestones - September 22nd-24th, 2017_

@Chubfish passes_ 4,000,000 _

@stevorob passes _10,000,000 _

@BlackSun59 passes _750,000 _

TechPowerUp! passes_ 2,500,000,000!!!!!_

@bytr passes _1,800,000 
_
Congrats to the Stoners!!!


2.5 Billion points for the team!!! Good job folks!!!


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats stoners!!! 



Boatvan said:


> *2.5 Billion points for the team!!!* Good job folks!!!


Great job Team!  

Expecting a large Milestone for tomorrow!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 26, 2017)

_Milestones - September 25th, 2017_

@Zachary-85 passes _14,000,000 _

@Norton passes _100,000,000_ !!!!

@ArcticFir3 passes _7,500,000 _

Congrats to Today's Stoners!!!

Pictured: El Capitan. Aptly named IRL Stone, representing our "El Capitan's" stone today!


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Pictured: El Capitan. Aptly named IRL Stone, representing our "El Capitan's" stone today!




Congrats to today's stoners!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!!! Huge milestone @Norton !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 28, 2017)

_Milestones - September 26th-28th, 2017_

@D.Law passes_ 30,000,000_

@RealNeil passes _600,000
_
Congrats to the Stoners!!!

Another formidable set of stones.


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Boatvan (Oct 4, 2017)

_Milestones - September 29th-October 3rd, 2017_

@blunt14468 passes _16,000,000 
_
@bytr passes _1,900,000 _

@infrared passes _7,500,000 _

@Toothless passes _700,000
_
Congrats to the stoners!!!!

Sorry for being a ghost here, just got the keys to my new house last Friday and have been doing some work over there ever since.
I will try to be more diligent with getting on here in the evening.


----------



## Bow (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2017)

*Milestones Today* *10/14/2017

@T-Bob passes 35,000,000 
@XZero450 passes 8,000,000* 

*Milestones Yesterday* *10/13/2017
@Folgore  passed 750,000* 


*Catching up on older Milestones.....

10/12/2017
@Ferrum Master passes 1,900,000 
@Basard passes 200,000 

10/11/2017 
@peche passes 8,500,000 
@bytr passes 2,000,000 

10/10/2017
@RealNeil passes 650,000 
@infrared passes 8,000,000 

10/8/2017
@Irony passes 600,000 

10/6/2017
@Dorothydot passes 1,100,000 
@Boatvan passes 5,000,000 

10/4/2017
@DR4G00N passes 750,000 

GREAT JOB STONERS!!! 
*


----------



## Bow (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2017)

*Milestones Yesterday 10/15/2017

@Bow passes 10,000,000 

Welcome @Bow to the 10 millionaire's Club!!! *

*and.....

Due to an odd issue with our smilies , here's @T-Bob's milestone from 10/14 again....
@T-Bob passes 35,000,000 *


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> 10/11/2017
> @peche passes 8,500,000


 was a little lost in this thread!

congrats all stoners!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2017)

_Milestones - October 16-17, 2017_

@ozteam passes _350,000 _toast:  
@Recca29 passes _2,500,000 _         


Congrats to our Stoners over the past several months!!!









Just dropped in to say all.  Miss everybody around here


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2017)

_Milestones - October 21 + 22nd, 2017_

@Irony passes _650,000_     
@Jizzler passes _3,000,000_    
@Boatvan passes _6,500,000_          
@infrared passes _8,500,000 _          



Congrats to our Stoners!!! 









The weekends always end too quickly


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - October 16-17, 2017_
> 
> @ozteam passes _350,000 _toast:
> @Recca29 passes _2,500,000 _
> ...



Good to see my name up there after so long


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2017)

_Milestones - October 24th, 2017_

@Liquid Cool passes_ 200_   



Congrats to our Stoner Yesterday!!! 









New stone by our new member!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2017)

_Milestones - October 25th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 1,000_   
@4x4n passes _25,000,000_           


Congrats to our Stoners!  









Long week for anyone else?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2017)

_Milestones - October 26th + 27th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 2,000 + 3,000 + 4,000 _  
@AlienIsGOD passes 7_,000,000_           
@XZero450 passes _8,500,000_           


Congrats to our Stoners!   









It's finally here!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2017)

_Milestones - October 28th + 29th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 6,000 + 8,000 _  
@BlackSun59 passes _800,000_      
@stevorob passes _11,000,000_           


Congrats to our Stoners!   









Another week starts in just a few hours


----------



## peche (Oct 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Another week starts in just a few hours







Happy monday my friend!


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2017)

_Milestones - October 30th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 9,000 _  



Congrats to our Stoner! 








Made it through Monday


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

we miss twins and spoilers, what a memory of great times!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2017)

peche said:


> we miss twins and spoilers, what a memory of great times!



Hmm, maybe a spoiler will come this evening even without twin Stoners


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Hmm, maybe a spoiler will come this evening even without twin Stoners


sounds like a plan


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2017)

_Milestones - October 31st, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 10,000 _  
@moonboystrikesback passes _1,200,000_         
@infrared passes _8,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners!   








Remember the good old days when spoilers were all the rage 



Spoiler



A little something 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2017)

*Milestones Today 

Aperture_Science_Innovators aka [Ion] passes 500,000,000* 

*Congrats to [Ion] for crunching to a grand Milestone of HALF A BILLION points!!! 




*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2017)

@[Ion]   

Someone in space caught the moment your huge Stone dropped today...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2017)

Half a billion - omgbbq.  Amazing work [ION]


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2017)

That's amazing work!!  How long/how many cores do you need to use to get anywhere near it??!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2017)

phill said:


> That's amazing work!!  How long/how many cores do you need to use to get anywhere near it??!!


Just look at: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=612978

If you hover one of his systems, it will tell you what it is, like this:


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2017)

So does that mean he has four systems going at the moment??  I see 64 and 88 CPUs, so I'm guessing that is core count per PC/Server etc?  That is an amazing amount of CPU power and I'd hate to find out the power bill for it!!  lol  Is that the top guy in TechPowerUp for crunching?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2017)

phill said:


> Is that the top guy in TechPowerUp for crunching?


Well, there is this little thread that should answer that: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/have-you-got-pie-today.93832/page-528


phill said:


> I see 64 and 88 CPUs, so I'm guessing that is core count per PC/Server etc?


It's actually threads.  An i7-7700K will show up as 8 cpu's.


phill said:


> So does that mean he has four systems going at the moment??


Noooo, a lot more than four.


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Noooo, a lot more than four.


Looks like 22 running atm 

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/12/0/612978


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm guessing he has a very understanding wife with all those CPUs going or he runs them at work or something??!!    Still an amazing amount of power there, I can't count that high for how many cores he's got working altogether lol 

Does it run with GPUs at all as I remember back when I was doing to years ago, there was talk of it but I sadly never stayed with it...  I was doing when all I had was single core AMD XP CPUs!!    I even found my old team that I had, a small group of 13 that I had tried to get to run the software but....  Didn't last very long..  Would someone be able to educate a dumb guy in how to swap teams or combine a team over to Techpowerup at all please??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2017)

phill said:


> Still an amazing amount of power there, I can't count that high for how many cores he's got working altogether lol


Here's what he had in the past: TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


phill said:


> Does it run with GPUs at all


We're all waiting for GPU work to come back.


phill said:


> Would someone be able to educate a dumb guy in how to swap teams





> *How do I quit a team?*
> Go to the home page and sign in. From the My Contribution page, select My Team from the left navigation menu, the system will return the team information for the team of which you are a member. Press "quit this team" and you will no longer be a member of that team. The statistics that you have contributed to this team will stay with that team.





> *How do I join a team?*
> Go to the home page and log in. From the My Contribution page, select My Team from the left navigation menu. From the Find a Team page, under Keyword Search, Next to "Team" select the "Name" drop down and in the text box next to "Contains:", enter all or portions of the team name of the team that you wish to join, Then press search. If there is more than one team name returned, find the one that you wish to join. Then click on the team name and the system will return the team information. Press "join this team" to become a member of the team.



TechPowerUp! is the team name.  There's no way to merge teams.

Any further questions?  https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewSearch.do?searchString=how+to+switch+teams


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2017)

Let's move the rest of this discussion over to the Team thread 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's what he had in the past: TPU's WCG/BOINC Team
> 
> We're all waiting for GPU work to come back.
> 
> ...



That's massive amounts of power!!  How does he do it??!!  

I think I'm all signed up now, but I'll have to double check....



Norton said:


> Let's move the rest of this discussion over to the Team thread
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/



So sorry boss, getting used to being back on the forums and such and getting excited about putting some CPU power finally back to work....   It's been a while Norton so I hope that I can help and make a bit of a difference, even if it's not 850 threads    I'll move myself over to the other thread


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2017)

_Milestones - November 4th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 20,000 _  
@Irony passes _700,000_     
@HBalazs.hu passes _5,500,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!   








Enjoy the Sunday and don't think about that Mond..., Mon..., Mmm.... Tomorrow day


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2017)

_Milestones - November 5th + 6th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 25,000 _  
@madness777 passes _650,000_     
@RealNeil passes _700,000_     
@Ciuperca Alexandru passes _950,000_      
@T.R. passes _2,500,000_          
@Antykain passes _3,500,000_          
@XZero450 passes _9,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!       









Sorry for the delay, feeling under the weather, but awesome to see all these Stoners rocking and crunching!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 7, 2017)

7 mill not bad, going for 8 now


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2017)

Yea STONERS. That's a nice crop.


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2017)

hopefully @manofthem doesn't mind me doing this stone 

_Milestones for 7th & 8th November
_
7th Nov:
I couldn't check that far back, had a look and didn't see any round numbers. Sorry if I missed anyone

8th Nov:
@thebluebumblebee passes 15,000,000 points   

Don't look down, your a long way up that stone!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats @thebluebumblebee   









infrared said:


> hopefully @manofthem doesn't mind me doing this stone
> 
> _Milestones for 7th & 8th November
> _
> ...



Not at all, thanks for posting. Wasn't feeling good last night still, ended up falling asleep.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2017)

_Milestones - November 9th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 30,000 _  
@Ferrum Master passes _2,000,000_          
@infrared passes _9,500,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   









Awesome to see that these stones keep coming!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2017)

_Milestones - November 10th, 2017_


@phill passes_ 300,000 _  
@brandonwh64 passes _19,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   









Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2017)

If only the Milkway project was covered as well, I'd be nearly at 500000!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 12, 2017)

_Milestones - November 11th, 2017_









Congrats to our Team Tonight Anyway!   








No Stoners tonight, but still a great day!   Open carefully below 



Spoiler


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Really daft question here guys, but where do I find out the milestones we have to aim for to please??


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2017)

Here you go. Scroll down past all the team milestones, you're on there with 300,000 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=milestones&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you for that 

A little way to go yet but then I have a few PC's not working at the moment, hopefully I can throw some more cores at it soon   I think I have a 16 thread and 24 thread system to play with at some point   And possibly another upto 24 thread system as well if I can get that to play nicely....  Well I sound like BT offering Internet services.... lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2017)

phill said:


> Really daft question here guys, but where do I find out the milestones we have to aim for to please??



The link @infrared posted is a good reference point and will give you a good idea of the progression of Stones. (it's also the link I use when I miss some days of Stones ) 

You just passed 300,000 so your next stone will be 350,000; they'll go every 50,000 til you hit 1,000,000.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you kind sir   I guess I will have to try and figure a way to make 50k a day then!! lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2017)

_Milestones - November 13th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes_ 40,000 _  
@Thefumigator passes _350,000_   

@Irony passes _750,000_      
@Eroticus passes _1,200,000_         




Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!    









Sorry for missing this last night, these are worthy Stones!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2017)

_Milestones - November 15th, 2017_


@Deelron passes _12,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 









This team is full of awesome Stoners!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2017)

_Milestones - November 16th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes _50,000_   
@toastem2004 passes _300,000 _  
@agent00skid passes _12,000,000_           
@blunt14468 passes _17,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!    









It's Friday so party it up!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2017)

_Milestones - November 17th, 2017_


@XZero450 passes _9,500,000_           




Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 









Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2017)

L_Milestones - November 19th + 20th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes _60,000_   
@infrared passes _10,000,000_           




Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  









The week starts but Monday is done.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2017)

_Milestones - November 21st + 22nd, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes _70,000_   
@schubaltz passes _500,000_   
@madness777 passes _700,000_     
@RealNeil passes _750,000_     
@Zexio passes _3,500,000_           
@peche passes _9,000,000_           
@FordGT90Concept passes _14,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoners!      









Who's sleeping in tomorrow!? 








And 2 Stoners so close together that they could be considered Twins....  



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2017)

Congrats Stoners! 



manofthem said:


> Who's sleeping in tomorrow!?


I had to get up at 5am go in to work for a few hours


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> Congrats Stoners!
> 
> 
> I had to get up at 5am go in to work for a few hours




Dang brother, that kind of sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Dang brother, that kind of sucks!!!!!!



There is a silver lining though...

- I got back a little early yesterday and missed most of the holiday traffic 
- I did the last minute grocery store run at 7am this morning rather than fighting my way through the store with the crazy people yesterday!


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @peche passes _9,000,000_



Was on vacations! still ultra happy about my little farm efforts!
congrats all stoners here!


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2017)

_Milestones - November 23rd - 25th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes _80,000_   
@phill passes _350,000_   
@Irony  passes _800,000_     
@Arjai passes _3,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoners!   









Enjoy the rest of the long weekend


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2017)

_Milestones - November 26th, 2017_


@T.R. passes _3,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoner!  









Work tomorrow


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2017)

_Milestones - November 27th - 30th, 2017_


@Liquid Cool passes _*100,000*_    
@BlackSun59 passes _850,000_     
@Eroticus passes _1,300,000 _        
@XZero450 passes _10,000,000_           
@thebluebumblebee passes _16,000,000_         ￼￼   
@D.Law passes _35,000,000_             


Congrats to our Stoners!       









November ends with amazing Stones and @Liquid Cool earning his Cruncher Badge!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2017)

_Milestones - December 1st, 2017_


@RealNeil passes _800,000_     
@Irony passes _850,000_     
@NastyHabits passes _3,500,000 _        



Congrats to our Stoners!    









Friday night and Stones, time to rock and roll


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2017)

_Milestones - December 2nd, 2017_


@Peter1986C passes _1,500,000 _        
@kenkickr passes _9,000,000 _          



Congrats to our Stoners!   









Saturday night Stoners... I like what you do


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2017)

_Milestones - December 3rd, 2017_


@blindfitter passes _4,000_  
@phill passes _400,000 _  



Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!   









Busy weekend, gone too quickly


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

I believe Dave is putting in the crunching time now I've given him the bug  

I'll see if I can break that 10k barrier at some point as not everything is on 24/7 at the moment so I do think it's possible  

Loving that picture manofthem


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2017)

_Milestones - December 4rd, 2017_


@blindfitter passes _7,000_  
@stevorob passes _12,000,000 _          



Congrats to our Stoners Last Night!   









Anyone up for Taco Tuesday tonight?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 5, 2017)

Mmm, stones and tacos...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2017)

_Milestones - December 5th - 8th, 2017_



@Bolobu passes _100_  
@blindfitter passes _10,000 _ 
@energy21 passes _100,000_   
@LightningJR passes _350,000_   
@madness777 passes _750,000_     
@skumtott passes _1,200,000 _          
@Zachary85 passes _15,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoners!       









Been a busy week, sorry I missed some Stones and for slacking around here. But hey, it's Friday... Time to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2017)

_Milestones - December 9th - 11th, 2017_



@Bolobu passes _200_  
@energy21 passes _100,000_   
@phill passes _450,000_   
@Irony passes _900,000_     
@Eroticus passes _1,400,000 _          
@infrared passes _11,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoners!       









Playing catch up again, always trying to catch up 


Spoiler


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2017)

_Milestones - December 12th - 13th, 2017_



@blindfitter passes _50,000_   
@Liquid Cool passes _150,000_   
@keithstark1 pssses _750,000_     
@brandonwh64 passes _20,000,000_           



Congrats to our Stoners!     









Fell asleep last night before posting, but it's a new day....


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 19, 2017)

Personal milestone: made it to top 100 in the team.


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2017)

Very impressive Recca29!!   Congrats   I just got myself into the top 200 a few days ago..  Very pleased with it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2017)

_Milestones - December 14th - 21st, 2017_



@blindfitter passes _100,000_
@energy21 passes _150,000_
@phill passes _500,000 _
@Irony passes _950,000 _
@moonboystrikesback passes 1,300,000 
@Recca29 passes _3,000,000 _
@T.R. passes _3,500,000 _
@KarL5275 passes _8,500,000 _
@Chicken Patty passes _17,000,000  _



Congrats to our Stoners!  









A week of missed Stones! Sorry everyone, no excuse 


But...


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 28, 2017)

Sleeping on the job *@manofthem*

@RealNeil passed 850,000

@Irony314 passed 1,000,000

@blindfitter passed 200,000

@BirdoSwaggins passed 5,000

Congrats Everybody and thanks for contributing.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 2, 2018)

Probably missed a couple, sorry about that.  

Stones from the past 2 days
@Phill23 passes 600,000
@RizeAllard passes 4,500,000
@XZero450 passes 11,000,000
@keithstark1 passes 800,000
@ArcticFir3 passes 8,000,000
@blindfitter passes 300,000
@BirdoSwaggins passes 20,000
@Alex25 passed 20,000

Congrats everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 5, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Milestones - December *4rd*, 2017


I think you mean December 4*th*, 2017.


----------



## Irony (Jan 5, 2018)

Hahaha I like 4rd better. Where's @manofthem  at? We need our fearless lead stoner back


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 6, 2018)

Irony said:


> Hahaha I like 4rd better. Where's @manofthem  at? We need our fearless lead stoner back


I agree, im terrible at keeping track of this, that being said.

@infrared passes 12,000,000  
@blindfitter passes 400,000
@BirdoSwaggins passes 30,000
@Alex25 passed 25,000

Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 7, 2018)

Just gonna leave this here, we are movin up in the world.

#10 Overall for points


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 9, 2018)

IBM are a bunch of cheaters. They have WCG preinstalled on all of their images that get deployed to users.

I like how a computer forum is in there with the likes of Major Corporations, Schools and non profit organizations.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 9, 2018)

@blindfitter passes 500,000

Congrats


----------



## Bow (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## twilyth (Jan 10, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IBM are a bunch of cheaters. They have WCG preinstalled on all of their images that get deployed to users.
> 
> I like how a computer forum is in there with the likes of Major Corporations, Schools and non profit organizations.


Tru dat.  We do owe a lot to our biggest contributors such as [ION] but still . . . I think we're pretty amazing too.

Ooo, I think I may have strained a muscle patting myself on the back there.  LOL.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 11, 2018)

@Phill23 passes 650,000 
@theoneandonlymrk passes 800,000
@peche passes 9,500,000
@ozteam passes 400,000
@blindfitter passes 550,000

Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 12, 2018)

@BlackSun59 passes 900,000 

@BirdoSwaggins passes 50,000

Congrats


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 12, 2018)

INC milestone!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 13, 2018)

@manofthem come back, you can blame it all on us, we were wrong, and we just can't live without you 
@Folgore passes 850,000 
@blindfitter passes 600,000 

Congrats


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 13, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> @manofthem come back, you can blame it all on us, we were wrong, and we just can't live without you



Amen to that brother!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 13, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IBM are a bunch of cheaters. They have WCG preinstalled on all of their images that get deployed to users.



Might be cheating, at least for a good cause.  Best reason to cheat that i can think of.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 15, 2018)

@Phill23 passes 700,000 
@stevorob passes 13,000,000 
@blindfitter passes 650,000 
@BirdoSwaggins passes 60,000

Congrats everyone


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 16, 2018)

My milestone was overlooked


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 17, 2018)

Milestones Today
@agent00skid passes 13,000,000 
@blindfitter passes 700,000 
@Bolobu passes 1,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 1,600,000 
@Eroticus passed 1,600,000 
@Liquid_Cool passed 200,000 ​


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My milestone was overlooked


Sorry, terrible at keeping track of stuff like this.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 17, 2018)

All good! but im confused...how am I at 1.6mil when my WCG.org account shows pushing 12mil?


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 17, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> All good! but im confused...how am I at 1.6mil when my WCG.org account shows pushing 12mil?



https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=points

World Community Grid in the past ran two types of agents. A United Devices (UD Windows) agent and a BOINC (Windows/Linux/Mac) agent. Today, World Community Grid only runs the BOINC agent. Points contributed by both of the agents will be part of a member's total on the website. However, only points contributed by BOINC agents will be shown on the BOINC agents. The points previously earned by a UD agent only appear on the website. Additionally, due to differences in how the agents computed points, BOINC points are multiplied by 7 when they are imported into the website. Thus if you earned 5 BOINC points, you will see 35 WCG website points.

I get all the milestones from http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 19, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee passed 18,000,000 
@newtekie1 passed 1,400,000 
@blindfitter passed 750,000 

Congrats


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats to everyone recently that has hit a milestone   For some reason I've not seen/had a notification of replies to this thread!!  Hopefully posting this will help


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 19, 2018)

phill said:


> Congrats to everyone recently that has hit a milestone   For some reason I've not seen/had a notification of replies to this thread!!  Hopefully posting this will help


you must be phill23 on wcg? I'm still figuring out who is who with the slightly different names, that's my bad


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 21, 2018)

@Alex25 passed 50,000 
@Boatvan passed 6,500,000 
@Bolobu passed 2,000 
@BirdoSwaggins passed 80,000

Congrats everyone

@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,700,000 
@blindfitter passes 800,000 

Congrats


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> you must be phill23 on wcg? I'm still figuring out who is who with the slightly different names, that's my bad



I am indeed sir and apologises for not mentioning it sooner!!  
@Norton, do we have a list of our forum names with our WGC login names anywhere about at all ?? 

@blindfitter, I see you flying off into the distance!!   Has Isabelle with me this weekend so only thing been on is the work laptop..  I'm going to make sure I'll need a new laptop in less than 3 years  :lol:


----------



## Norton (Jan 21, 2018)

I do have most of the cruncher names vs forum names figured out (most I've  memorized, have others written down). Will  see if I can get a list posted later today


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

If there's anything I can do


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 21, 2018)

phill said:


> If there's anything I can do


Gift me the money for a 1080TI asus strix. I found one locally for a little over $1000 new.


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2018)

If I had $100 to my name I would put it down for a deposit but until my pay rise!!   Can't believe the 1080 Ti's getting so pricey   Bang goes my idea of treating myself to one of them at some point....


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 24, 2018)

@keithstark1 passes 850,000  
@Redtoad passes 5,500,000 
@toastem2004 passes 350,000  
@blindfitter passes 850,000  
@BirdoSwaggins passes 90,000 
@ToniT91 passes 1,000  

Congrats everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 25, 2018)

@NastyHabits passed 4,000,000
@Sasqui passes 3,000,000 
@phill  passes 750,000 
@Bolobu passes 4,000

Congrats


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 25, 2018)

Back in the ring to take another swing!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 27, 2018)

Only one today
@blindfitter passes 900,000 

Congrats


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2018)

That Blindfitter   Been chatting with him as he's flying!!  I think my overkill has worn off on him


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 27, 2018)

@Alex25 passed 60,000 
@BirdoSwaggins passed 100,000 
@Jizzler passes 3,500,000 
@stinger608 passes 35,000,000 
@theoneandonlymrk passes 850,000 

Congrats everyone


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh wow, made a big milestone!!! Didn't even realize I was at that point.


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 28, 2018)

@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,800,000 
@T-Bob passes 40,000,000 
@AxelRun passed 200 
Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 29, 2018)

@D.Law passed 40,000,000 
@ToniT91 passed 2,000 
@GREASEMONKEY passes 13,000,000 
@blindfitter passes 950,000 
@AxelRun passes 1,000 

 Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 31, 2018)

@Basard passes 250,000 
@AxelRun passes 2,000 

Congrats


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 1, 2018)

@blindfitter passes 1,000,000 
Congrats


----------



## Bow (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2018)

Congrats @blindfitter and welcome to the millionaire club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 2, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats @blindfitter and welcome to the millionaire club!!!!!!!!!!



Its Quoted " the first million is allways the the hardest to achieve, it then becomes easier"

Lets find out, onward and upward.

Thanks for team support on this,

 Do I recieve the key to the 'VIP Toilet, Loo, John or whatever its called' (UK phraseology)


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> @blindfitter passes 1,000,000
> Congrats



Well done you mad man!!   You got there before me!!


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 2, 2018)

phill said:


> Well done you mad man!!   You got there before me!!



I’m more surprised than you Phill, I know you will be pushing in the forthcoming competition, so yours will come during supporting the team. 

Ryzen on its way, will be starting a new thread and looking to the team when I get stuck, as I want it performing for the competition on full chat. 

Blue sky and full sunshine here so put them solar panels to use.


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm not so surprised but very many congrats    I'll be along shortly I think!!  

I did startup the server before work and I have the laptop on, I forgot to turn on the 2600k rig but 20 cores are having a go as we speak   Weather seems nice so I'm hopefully making some use of the solar today   It's a real shame I don't have that second CPU in the R710 or my 5960X system up and running..  That would be another 28 cores without even trying!!

I'm very much looking forward to seeing that Ryzen setup David!!  I hope that you'll be going for efficiency over (pardon the term!!) balls out power   Saying that if I grab that X79 Black from you and such, I'll make sure I get an air cooler and a low powered Xeon in there and get that crunching away 24/7 if I can


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 4, 2018)

Milestones Today
@phill  passes 800,000 
@AxelRun passes 5,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@Alex25 passed 70,000 
@Bolobu passed 5,000 

Congrats everyone​


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh wow, @phill is pushing close to the millionaire club on this milestone!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Another 200k and you're there man!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been making the R710 work over the weekend   It's a pity it's only got the one CPU but I will make sure it will get 2 hex cores in there at some point   I'll get there might just take a little longer than I had hoped!!   Couldn't believe the fact the other day that I just surpassed the time that my previous WGC team did, but I had gained over 50% more results   Very pleased!!





Just surprised how fast I've managed it too!!  





That said I'm working on a way to get my 5960X back up and running..  So much to play with and no money to get it running!!   Prices of PSU's seemed to have sky rocketed as well, so not so easy as before to just go buy one   One day tho, one day


----------



## Bow (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 6, 2018)

Milestones Today
@4x4n passes 30,000,000 
@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,900,000 
@AxelRun passes 6,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@Jstn7477 passed 95,000,000 
@Bow passed 11,000,000 
@Irony passed 1,200,000 
@Eroticus passed 1,700,000 
@infrared passed 13,000,000 

Took a guess on 4x4n_TPU as 4x4n, Irony314 as Irony, and BowHunt3r is Bow, if its not right sorry about that.

Congrats everyone ​


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2018)

Great job stoners!!! 



BirdoSwaggins said:


> Took a guess on 4x4n_TPU as 4x4n, Irony314 as Irony, and BowHunt3r is Bow, if its not right sorry about that.


That's an A+  Still owe you guys a list of TPU vs WCG names... it's nearly completed but I've been either too busy or too tired lately to finish it and post it


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 6, 2018)

Norton said:


> That's an A+  Still owe you guys a list of TPU vs WCG names... it's nearly completed but I've been either too busy or too tired lately to finish it and post it


Don't worry too much about it, I'm figuring it out as i go, If i do ever get any wrong somebody will correct me and ill get it right on the next one.


----------



## Irony (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep you got me, wow we got major stones and brand new ones, this is exciting


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 8, 2018)

TechPowerUp! passes 2,700,000,000 
@Bolobu passes 6,000 
@AxelRun passes 8,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@blindfitter passed 1,100,000 ​ Congrats everyone


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats to everyone on pushing us over the massive milestone of 2,700,000,000!!  Was amazing to reach!  I hope to still be pushing us a long past the 3,000,000,000 marker!!


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 9, 2018)

@phill passes 850,000 
@moonboystrikesback passes 1,400,000 
@Deelron passes 13,000,000 

Congrats


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm slowly getting to that magical 1,000,000 number!!    Hopefully the sun will pop out soon to make it less expensive for me to keep everything running!!  

If I can, I might even try and get my 5960X up and running this weekend if my daughter isn't able to come down..  I would like to see what that crunches like and what wattage it pulls


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 13, 2018)

Milestones Today
@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 2,000,000 
@Arjai passes 3,500,000 
@blindfitter passes 1,300,000 
@AxelRun passes 10,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@theoneandonlymrk passed 900,000 
@blunt14468 passed 19,000,000 
@Boatvan passed 7,000,000 
@Bolobu passed 7,000 
@BirdoSwaggins passed 150,000 

Congrats everyone, sorry if i missed any​


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

We are motoring along!!  Congrats to everyone


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Feb 15, 2018)

Milestones Today
@blindfitter passes 1,400,000 
@Bolobu passes 8,000 
Milestones Yesterday
@phill passed 900,000 
@thebluebumblebee passed 19,000,000 

Congrats everyone​


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ha, you're only 100K from being in the millionaire club @phill


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm getting there slowly but surely mate!!   David (@blindfitter) has flown off into the distance!!   I need to get some more toys to play with at home..  Maybe for my first pay rise I will consider it.........


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 15, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm getting there slowly but surely mate!!   David (@blindfitter) has flown off into the distance!!   I need to get some more toys to play with at home..  Maybe for my first pay rise I will consider it.........



getting that itch again Phill, scratch it with Ryzen.

Guys you would not believe the amount of hardware has come and gone through Phill's hands.

you'll be in  the 1,000,000 before the challenge  providing the sun is shining.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> getting that itch again Phill, scratch it with Ryzen.
> 
> Guys you would not believe the amount of hardware has come and gone through Phill's hands.
> 
> you'll be in  the 1,000,000 before the challenge  providing the sun is shining.



I've had that hardware itch since I was saving up for the conservatory roof to be repaired and it's been nearly a year or more on top of that since I had bought my shiney 5960X that has just been sat there for however long that I still haven't finished building yet!!   One day.....

I've had a few bits of hardware I will admit..  I think I have a bit of a problem as I can never seem to sell the damn stuff lol  It's all been crunching today, hopefully the solar has been helping along nicely   Very much looking forward to being in the club of 1,000,000....  That said, it'll be very nice to have some of the pie again if I can get a few newer machines just up and crunching 24/7.....


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 21, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> Milestones Today
> @4x4n passes 30,000,000
> @CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 1,900,000
> @AxelRun passes 6,000
> ...




Haven't been on in a while and just noticed this. I have 4x4n_TPU as WCG name because I came here from XS and had 4x4n as my team name there. I didn't want to transfer my points so I just created a new user for TPU


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2018)

Ah man. I missed my 70,000,000 milestone on Tuesday
Now I am going to have to wait for another ~6 months for the next one.


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 24, 2018)

Well Done Phill(123) just entered the 1,000,000 Milestone club.

Really good effort their Phill, sunshine in Bridgwater or you paying for the electric today


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2018)

Paying for some of it now   Made 17kW today, so pretty decent...  Been able to keep everything running and more besides, so rather helpful   I think the username for me is phill23 tho  

I see you have managed to fly through 1.8m today as well  

Congrats to everyone who has managed a milestone today


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2018)

*Milestones Today** - 2/25/2018       *
*@theoneandonlymrk passes 950,000 *
*@jboydgolfer passes 600,000 *
*@infrared passes 14,000,000 *

*Milestones Yesterday **- 2/24/2018*
*@phill passed 1,000,000 *
*@Eroticus  passed 1,800,000 *
*@blindfitter passed 1,900,000 *

*Congrats to our latest stoners!!!*

*and*

*Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to @phill *


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for mention Norton    I hope I am doing my bit for the team!!  Here's to the next million or so..  I hope it will come a bit easier than this first one!!  Thanks to @blindfitter for the push


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2018)

*Milestones Today** - 3/2/2018       
@Boatvan passes 7,500,000 ** *


*Milestones Yesterday **- 3/1/2018
@Antykain passed 4,000,000** *

*Congrats to our latest stoners!!! *


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 3, 2018)

Gotta credit that stone to the challenge. That last 500k points went quicker than usual


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2018)

Very well done to anyone grabbing a milestone!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2018)

*Milestones Yesterday** 3/5/2018      *

*@GREASEMONKEY passed 14,000,000 
@Sasqui passed 3,500,000 *

*Congrats to our latest stoners!*


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 7, 2018)

Norton said:


> *Milestones Yesterday** 3/5/2018      *
> 
> *@GREASEMONKEY passed 14,000,000
> @Sasqui passed 3,500,000 *
> ...



Yayyyyy!  Back in the top 100


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2018)

*Milestones Today* 

*Dorothydot passes 1,200,000 
@Aquinus passes 4,000,000 *

*Congrats to today's stoners! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2018)

*Milestones Today** 
@blindfitter passes 2,500,000 *

*Congrats to today's stoners! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2018)

*Milestones Today* 

*@thebluebumblebee  passes 20,000,000 
@jboydgolfer  passes 650,000*

*Congrats to today's stoners! *


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2018)

*Milestones Yesterday** 3/10/2018  *

*@NastyHabits  passes 4,5000,000 
@theoneandonlymrk  passes 1,000,000 
@Toothless passes 750,000 *

*Congrats to today's stoners! *

*and
Welcome to the Millionaire's Club to @theoneandonlymrk !!! *


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2018)

Congrats guys!!  Keep going!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 12, 2018)

If only for a moment .....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2018)

NastyHabits said:


> If only for a moment .....
> View attachment 98250



 That point rating system is that WCG points devided by 7?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> That point rating system is that WCG points devided by 7?


Correct


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2018)

_Milestones - March 12th - 16th, 2018_

@BirdoSwaggins passes _250,000_
@ozkisses passes _450,000 _
@phill passes _1,200,000_
@moonboystrikesback passes _1,500,000 _
@Eroticus passes _1,900,000 _
@infrared passes _15,000,000 _


Congrats to Our Stoners 




Stoners be like...


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for the mention @manofthem


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2018)

Great job stoners!!! 



manofthem said:


> @ozteam passes _450,000_


@ozkisses


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2018)

Norton said:


> Great job stoners!!!
> 
> 
> @ozkisses



Thank you for that, edited post to the correct tag.


----------



## infrared (Mar 17, 2018)

manofthem said:


>







Welcome back!! Hope you're doing well mate


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2018)

_Milestones - March 18th, 2018_


@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes _2,500,000  _
@-KarL- passes _9,000,000  _
@FordGT90Concept passes _15,000,000  _
@xvi passes _20,000,000  _


Congrats to Our Stoners 






That's a lot of millions tonight!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2018)

Not to be an asshole or anything but 15,000,000, not 1,900,000...  You gave me a scare, man.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not to be an asshole or anything but 15,000,000, not 1,900,000...  You gave me a scare, man.



Nope, my bad completely. I knew it was more but forgot to double check 

Congrats on the 15 Million!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2018)

Congrats guys!!  Some lovely numbers there!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2018)

_Milestones - March 19th, 2018_


@blindfitter passes _3,000,000_


Congrats to Our Stoners 






Another night, another stone


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2018)

Well done @blindfitter !!  Crunching like a loon as always!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

_Milestones - March 20th, 2018_


Nothing new tonight  


Congrats to Our Team of Awesome Crunchers  






Everything listed on FreeDC tonight was a repeat, but still great to be on this amazing team!   (have you noticed a theme on these recent gifs?)


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2018)

_Milestones - March 21st, 2018_


@Toothless passes _800,000_ 
@Ferrum Master passes _2,500,000_ 


Congrats to Our Stoners  







You ever imagine what it would be like to put down the phone?!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2018)

_Milestones - March 23rd, 2018_

@Chicken Patty passes _18,000,000 _


Congrats to Our Stoner Patty  







Friday night, this time calls for a party!



Spoiler



A PIZZA PARTY! 













And come back to us CP, and we can have a different kind of party...



Spoiler



A Chicken Party?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2018)

_Milestones - March 24th, 2018_

@BlackSun59 passes _1,000,000_ 
@Boatvan passes _8,000,000_ 



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight   








Big Welcome to @BlackSun59 to the Millionaire's Club!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2018)

_Milestones - March 25th, 2018_

@toastem2004 passes _400,000 _
@blunt14468  passes _20,000,000_



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight   








This is how I feel when I check in and see that there are Stoners again today!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2018)

_Milestones - March 26th, 2018_

@BirdoSwaggins passes _300,000 _
@phill passes _1,300,000_



Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight   








Mondays...


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you for the mention!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2018)

_Milestones - March 27th, 2018_








Congrats to Our Team Tonight  








No stoners but still a good night!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

_Milestones - March 28th, 2018_


@mstenholm passes _95,000,000_







Congrats to Our Massive Stoner Tonight  








Wow, what a huge stone. I'd take my hat off to you.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2018)

_Milestones - March 30th, 2018_


@Toothless passes 850,000     
@blindfitter passes 3,500,000           


Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2018)

_Milestones - April 1st, 2018_


@jboydgolfer passes _700,000 _
@[Ion] passes _600,000,000_ 











Congrats to Our Stoners Tonight  








And wow to that Massive Insane Stone by our resident Cherry Pie Eater!  Coincidentally I saw this earlier today and snapped it, and now Kai is rocking a massive stone!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2018)

*Milestones - April 2nd, 2018*


@phill passes _1,400,000 _        
@D.Law passes _45,000,000 _
@t_ski passes _90,000,000 _






Congrats to our Awesome Stoners Tonight!  











Recently we reached out to @t_ski and caught up with him.  He's swamped but doing well, and as we can see, crunching like crazy.  Looking forward to seeing him again, as we sure do miss him and want him back.


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you for the mention @manofthem !!   I'm hoping to keep on pushing as I'm not running these machines 24/7 at the moment so I hope I'm doing alright!


----------



## Irony (Apr 3, 2018)

Uh oh, just got back after a month out of town & my machine was only crunching for the first 3 days. My poor baby gets ignored alot lately...and about to do it again for 6 weeks  

Hey, is free-dc not loading for anyone else or am I just daft?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2018)

Irony said:


> Hey, is free-dc not loading for anyone else or am I just daft?



Just checked and it took a while and a few tries, but now it seems to be loading OK. 



Irony said:


> Uh oh, just got back after a month out of town & my machine was only crunching for the first 3 days. My poor baby gets ignored alot lately...and about to do it again for 6 weeks



Not cool. Hope it gets straightened out and able to run on your next trip. 



phill said:


> Thank you for the mention @manofthem !!   I'm hoping to keep on pushing as I'm not running these machines 24/7 at the moment so I hope I'm doing alright!



Thank you glad to see your constant Stones lately! You're doing very well, every contribution helps, for the team and the overall grid! 

*Milestones - April 3rd, 2018*


@Irony passes _1,400,000 _
@kenkickr passes _10,000,000 _


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  











And a big welcome to @kenkickr to a new level of Millionaire!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Thank you glad to see your constant Stones lately! You're doing very well, every contribution helps, for the team and the overall grid!



@manofthem thank you   I do my best although my numbers will drop for the next day or so, since I'm going away and I don't dare leave anything on..  I'm not a truster of these H100i units having seen so many broke, so I'm looking to switch to air since the cases I have and setups I run, I can't really fit in custom water and I sadly don't have the cash for that either!!  I'm only running 4.2Ghz on this 2600k, it's not earth shattering so I'm not going to worry about the temps so much!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2018)

*Milestones - April 4th, 2018*


@Eroticus passes _2,000,000 _
@infrared passes _16,000,000 _


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  









Friday can't come quickly enough so I need some Happy Hour!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2018)

*Milestones - April 5th, 2018*


@Basard passes _300,000 _


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight!  









Friday is practically here


----------



## Basard (Apr 6, 2018)

Damn right, Friday Eve! lol.


----------



## Bow (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2018)

*Milestones - April 6th, 2018*


@ArticFir3 passes _8,500,000  _


Congrats to our Stoner Last Night!  










Sorry I missed this last night. It was a long week that got the better of me, but now it's Saturday! 







*Milestones - April 7th, 2018*


@Liquid Cool passes _300,000_   
@twuersch passes _20,000,000  _
@VulkanBros passes _30,000,000  _


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   








Saturday Night


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2018)

*Milestones - April 8th, 2018*


*TechPowerUp!* passes _*2,800,000,000*_                                                                                                                                                                           






Congrats to our Amazing Team Tonight!  










The weekend ends on a good night with a massive stone by TPU!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!! We are on our way to an amazing 3 billion!!!!!!!!!

What a team!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm so looking forward to being a part of the 3 billion milestone   What a team!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2018)

*Milestones - April 9th, 2018*


@BirdoSwaggins passes _350,000_   


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Solo Stoner calls for some... Solo?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 11, 2018)

*Milestones - April 10th, 2018*


@keithstark1 passes _900,000_
@spout23 passes _14,000,000_ 


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! 










Taco Tuesday?


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2018)

I thought it was Taco Friday??  (according to the Lego Movie.... )


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2018)

*Milestones - April 11th, 2018*


@Jizzler passes _4,000,000_
@peche passes _10,000,000_


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! 










Hump day!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2018)

*Milestones - April 12th, 2018*


@phill passes _1,500,000_


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Friday Eve!!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2018)

I left the server on over night to make sure I passed the milestone   

Thanks for the support guys and gals


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2018)

*Milestones - April 13th, 2018*


@XZero450 passes _13,000,000_
@GREASEMONKEY passes _15,000,000 _


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!   










Friday finally and it feels gooooooooood!!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 14, 2018)

congrats stoners


----------



## XZero450 (Apr 14, 2018)

I remember reaching 100,000.. That was a long time ago..


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 15, 2018)

manofthem said:


> _Milestones - March 24th, 2018_
> 
> @BlackSun59 passes _1,000,000_
> @Boatvan passes _8,000,000_
> ...


I'd like to thank you for the acknowledgement. I would post the reason for my delayed thanks in another thread, but I cannot find anywhere to put non-tech posts.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2018)

*Milestones - April 14th, 2018*


@moonboystrikesback passes _1,600,000_
@blindfitter passes _4,000,000 _


Congrats to our Stoners Tonight!  










How is the weekend almost gone already?


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats stoners! 

Is it really the weekend if you have to get up early on Sunday to go to work?


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2018)

Norton said:


> Congrats stoners!
> 
> Is it really the weekend if you have to get up early on Sunday to go to work?



No mate it really isn't!!  I'd call in Monday and say, I worked yesterday, I'm not coming in today!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2018)

Norton said:


> Congrats stoners!
> 
> Is it really the weekend if you have to get up early on Sunday to go to work?



@phill said it best, no way!  we need the weekend! 

But if it's any consolation, I'm headed to work today too, and the best part is working for free to help someone


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2018)

manofthem said:


> @phill said it best, no way!  we need the weekend!
> 
> But if it's any consolation, I'm headed to work today too, and the best part is working for free to help someone



Do I detect a bit of sarcasm in that reply @manofthem ? :lol:


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2018)

I have been knocking on the 4 Million mark for weeks!! Inching closer and closer, each day...5 or 6 days, if my averages are to be believed, and I will hit it!!

20th or 21st...


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2018)

*Milestones - April 15th, 2018*


@agent00skid passes _14,000,000 _


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight!  










I can't believe this weekend is over, and Monday and it's work is just around the corner.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 17, 2018)

OK, so, just now looked at my numbers. I should make 4 million in 1.2 days. So, perhaps tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2018)

*Milestones - April 16th, 2018*


@phill passes _1,600,000_


Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Monday is done!


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2018)

Yay I made it   Got there a bit quicker now thankfully!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2018)

*Milestones - April 17th, 2018*


@Toothless passes _900,000_ 



Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Time for bed!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 18, 2018)

Toot, Toot!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2018)

Congrats Arjai


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2018)

*Milestones - April 18th, 2018*


@Arjai passes _4,000,000 _



Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Good job @Arjai, very proud of you bud!


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2018)

*Milestones Today** - April 20th, 2018       
@phill  passes 1,700,000 
@vaidas40 passes 4,000,000 
@NastyHabits  passes 5,000,000 
@stevorob passes 15,000,000 *

*Congrats to today's stoners!!! *


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's hoping I might catch @blindfitter one day   Thanks for the mention Norton!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2018)

Gonna hit 7.5 million at some point, the 7k ppd average will make it come faster


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks @Norton for the notice.  And thanks to my Ryzen 7 for rocketing me up the charts.  I'm not gaining very rapidly on TPU crunchers (what a team!), but passing world wide users at 15-20 per day.


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Sirs, is there anyway I could get myself a little WCG Cruncher badge thingy for my signature at all please?  I've been trying to find some information on the PPD and stars but I've been coming up with a blank..  Does anyone know where I could find anything about it at all?


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Sirs, is there anyway I could get myself a little WCG Cruncher badge thingy for my signature at all please?  I've been trying to find some information on the PPD and stars but I've been coming up with a blank..  Does anyone know where I could find anything about it at all?



All you need to do is put your WCG user name in the appropriate box in your preferences- may take a couple of hours to update and for your badge to show:


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Norton said:


> All you need to do is put your WCG user name in the appropriate box in your preferences- may take a couple of hours to update and for your badge to show:



It's already in there sir..  Do I need to turn it off and leave it for a few days?

EDIT - It was in there but spelt without a capital P so, I've changed it and we'll see..  Thank you Norton for teaching a numpty!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2018)

phill said:


> It was in there but spelt without a capital P


That would prevent it from showing up. 

You should see it later today, tomorrow morning... give it 24 hrs.


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Must have been in there for a while and I've been thick and not noticed it!  ooops...    I do wonder how many stars I have lol   My scores seem to have definitely increased a little bit... 

Also, probably not the place to ask but whilst I'm on about signatures, the hardware shopping - master tag you have Norton, how would I add anything like that in my signature as well?  Just interested in seeing my rankings


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Also, probably not the place to ask but whilst I'm on about signatures, the hardware shopping - master tag you have Norton, how would I add anything like that in my signature as well? Just interested in seeing my rankings


Those tags are related to where you post in the forums- apparently I'm spending a little more time posting in the *Hot Deals *section of the forum than other folks atm.


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh right, I get you..  So I suppose if I was in the Crunching section, I'd have tags with that?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2018)

*Milestones - April 23rd, 2018*


@Boatvan passes _8,500,000 _



Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 










Sleepy time


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2018)

*Milestones - April 24th, 2018*


@BirdoSwaggins passes _400,000_   
@phill passes _1,800,000 _



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! 











Dual Stoners, so here's Michael Scott dual welding


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Sirs, is there anyway I could get myself a little WCG Cruncher badge thingy for my signature at all please?  I've been trying to find some information on the PPD and stars but I've been coming up with a blank..  Does anyone know where I could find anything about it at all?


I think it only shows once you reach a certain amount of points too.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I think it only shows once you reach a certain amount of points too.



I've recently changed my name in the profile but it's never shown me a badge at all, I believe @blindfitter has been having the same issue as well..  I'm pretty sure he's managed badges a lot easier than I have with his scores, but still no badge..!   I've still not got mine attached to my profile but I'll take it out and leave it a few days and then re-add it later...  See if that works!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2018)

I thought once you attained the badge it remained, but clearly mine has gone also, but I did have one and it is still enabled.


----------



## blindfitter (Apr 25, 2018)

@phill Having had my name in the preference page correctly spelt for 5 months and no badge I have removed it and will try again in a weeks time.

also I noticed this statement (_If you want to be considered for one of the WCG Team Badges, enter your WCG name here (case sensitive)._)

Whom is the Considerer  or do we need to contact the maintainer of this forum of a malfunction.

its also good to see your burning the solar energy your producing, keep it up, and that ryzen 1700 @thebluebumblebee mentioned is only 30 minutes from you, half the power twice the PPD.


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> @phill Having had my name in the preference page correctly spelt for 5 months and no badge I have removed it and will try again in a weeks time.
> 
> also I noticed this statement (_If you want to be considered for one of the WCG Team Badges, enter your WCG name here (case sensitive)._)
> 
> ...



I've done the same, it's come out and I'll throw it in a few days or something..  Maybe it's only for special people?? lol
I would love a Ryzen but I think for the price of it, it's a bit much considering a brand new 2700X is about a £100 more...  So please stop tempting me to spend more money already   I've spent too much already!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2018)

The 1700 has a TDP of 65 watts.  The 2700X is 105 watts.
*BUY* *BUY!**BUY!! *


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 1700 has a TDP of 65 watts.  The 2700X is 105 watts.
> *BUY**BUY!**BUY!! *



You don't have to tempt me!!    I just really don't have the cash but I think I would go for the 2700X, with the solar it makes running power hungry things not such a problem!  But I would consider to run it 24/7 if I could..  I run the SR-2 and R710 as much as I can..    600w and about the same performance as a single 1700 is a big difference!!  

I will do my best sirs to get something sorted soon!!  A few more pennies for a new PSU or hopefully two, then I might save up a bit more and spoil myself then..  We will see!!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2018)

*Milestones - April 25th, 2018*


@infrared passes _17,000,000 ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼_



Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 











Great work by our faithful Stoner Mod


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2018)

I just like to say..  I love this site


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2018)

*Milestones - April 26th, 2018*


@Deelron passes _14,000,000 _￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to our Stoner Last Night! 











Sorry, fell asleep last night and didn't manage to post 
















*Milestones - April 27th, 2018*


@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes _3,000,000 _￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to our Stoner Tonght! 











This pic sums up this week, each day pulling me in different directions


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 28, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 1700 has a TDP of 65 watts.  The 2700X is 105 watts.
> *BUY**BUY!**BUY!! *



I'll second that.  I've crunched with my Ryzen 1700 for a little over six months.  It's almost doubled my lifetime total of points. (Started in Oct. 2009).  Doing that with a TDP of only 65 Watts!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2018)

*Milestones - April 28th, 2018*


@Sasqui passes _4,000,000 _￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to our Stoner Tonight! 











This weekend is going to be too short


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> This weekend is going to be too short



They always are.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 29, 2018)

manofthem said:


> *Milestones - April 28th, 2018*
> 
> 
> @Sasqui passes _4,000,000 _￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> ...



That made my weekend


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2018)

*Milestones - April 30th, 2018*


@phill passes _1,900,000_ 
@blindfitter passes _4,500,000 _￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Congrats to our Stoners Tonight! 











Tuesday can't come quickly enough!


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2018)

*Milestones - May1st, 2018*


@Basard @phill passes _350,000_



Congrats to Our Solo Stoner Tonight! 











Gotta say that I love this poster.


----------



## Basard (May 2, 2018)

Sweet! The points are just rolling in with this new rig I got!


----------



## blindfitter (May 3, 2018)

@phill After removing my name from the preferences box a week and a day ago, its now been reinstated, 

A waiting badge and a Star.


----------



## phill (May 3, 2018)

Added mine in as well @blindfitter , so here's hoping that it'll turn up, spelt it right and all too this time


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2018)

*Milestones - May the 4th, 2018*


@T-Bob passes _*45,000,000 *_



Congrats to Our _Solo_ Stoner Tonight! 










_May the Fourth_ Be with You


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2018)

Wow, that's a huge milestone @T-Bob


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2018)

*Milestones - May 5th + 6th, 2018*


@Aurlon passes _*600,000*_
@phill passes _*2,000,000 *_



Congrats to Our Weekend Stoners! 










Sorry Stoners for missing the Stones.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2018)

Thank you for the mention @manofthem


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2018)

*Milestones - May 8th, 2018*


@Bolobu passes _*20,000 *_
@Liquid Cool passes _*350,000*_   



Congrats to Our Stoners Yesterday!


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2018)

*Milestones - May 10th, 2018*

@BirdoSwaggins passes _*450,000*_



Congrats to Our Stoner! 










Someone's got that swag


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2018)

*Milestones - May 11th - 12th, 2018*


@KevinWoods passed *500 + 1,000*  
@AlienIsGOD passed _*7,500,000    *_



Congrats to Our Stoners!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 13, 2018)

Finally, 7.5 million, on to 10 million


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2018)




----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2018)

*Milestones - May 14th, 2018*


@KevinWoods passes *3,000*
@moonboystrikesback passes *1,700,000* 
@yotano211 passes _*4,000,000*_ 
@infrared passes _*18,000,000 *_



Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼   











Finally Tuesday


----------



## yotano211 (May 15, 2018)

cool, I am only on a i7 8750h 6 core cpu.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2018)

*Milestones- May 17th, 2018*

*@manofthem passed 60,000,000 *


*Congrats to @manofthem for joining the 60 Millionaire's Club!!! *


----------



## phill (May 18, 2018)

Congrats to @manofthem!!  Here's hoping that I can make the same numbers in due time!!   Very many congrats!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2018)

Oh wow, huge milestone @manofthem !!!!!!!     

Good spotting that one @Norton


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2018)

*Milestones - May 18th - 24th, 2018*


@Toothless passes *950,000  *__
@newtekie1 passes _*1,500,000  *_
@Aquinus passes _*4,500,000  *_




Congrats to Our Stoners! ￼￼











Been super tied up lately. Seems FreeDC hasn't updated in a while either. Gotta keep an eye on it and get the Stones when it updates.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Seems FreeDC hasn't updated in a while either. Gotta keep an eye on it and get the Stones when it updates.


Might be awhile- stats aren't working due to EU privacy issues/GDPR

https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40823_offset,10


----------



## Bow (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's a nice milestone 








I just passed *400 years of runtime*!!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2018)

Norton said:


> Here's a nice milestone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gimme a few decades and I'll be right with you!!   Just up over 12 years at the moment!!

Congrats @Norton


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2018)

With FreeDC being out of action please feel free to share your personal milestones in this thread.....

*Milestones 6/17/2018*

*@Norton passes 120,000,000*


----------



## Bow (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## stinger608 (Jun 18, 2018)

Norton said:


> With FreeDC being out of action please feel free to share your personal milestones in this thread.....
> 
> *Milestones 6/17/2018*
> 
> *@Norton passes 120,000,000*




Wow!!!!!!!!!! Amazing milestone bro!!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow! Way to go @Norton


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2018)

Your an inspiration to us all @Norton   Many congrats!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/20/2018!!!!
@Bow passes 12,000,000 
@toast2004 passes 1,900,000 *

*Congrats to today's stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/21/2018!!!!
@Jstn7477  passes 100,000,000 *

*Congrats to @Jstn7477 for an epic stone and welcome to the 100 Millionaire's Club!!!  *


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/22/2018!!!!
@Sasqui passes 4,500,000 *

*Congrats to today's solo stoner!!! *


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 23, 2018)

@Norton I'm happy stones are back! I may fire up part of my farm since it cooled off a bit in my region. I've been idle too long!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note(s)
- there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using
- milestone stats from the WCG source only represent points gained on TPU's team

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/23/2018!!!!
@twilyth passes 60,000,000* *

*Congrats to today's solo stoner!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jun 27, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note(s)
- there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using
- milestone stats from the WCG source only represent points gained on TPU's team

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/24 thru 6/26/2018!!!!*

N/A- no stones


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 27, 2018)

Norton said:


> Congrats to today's solo stoner!!!








yea........... cough.


----------



## Bow (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note(s)
- there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using
- milestone stats from the WCG source only represent points gained on TPU's team

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/29/2018!!!!
@HammerON  passes 75,000,000* *

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/28/2018!!!!*
*@BirdoSwaggins passes 600,000 *


*Congrats to our TPU stoners!!! *


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2018)

*More home baked stats at TPU!*
*note(s)
- there may be a minor delay (1-2 days) in getting your stone posted due to the WCG source I'm using
- milestone stats from the WCG source only represent points gained on TPU's team

*TPU Team Milestones for 6/30/2018!!!!
@CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 3,500,000* *

*Congrats to today's solo stoner!!! *


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

I missed out my 3m milestone but instead I've just recently hit 3.5m instead...





So I can't complain   I just wish the solar worked as good in the dark as it does the light because I'd leave them running all the time then!!   Shame that's not the case  
Congrats to anyone hitting milestones today!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2018)

Milestones are back!  @Norton caught many of these but I thought I'd just offer them all up.

Congratulations everyone! 

@Norton     120,000,000
@Jstn7477     100,000,000
@t_ski    95,000,000
@HammerON      75,000,000
@D.Law    50,000,000
@stinger608     40,000,000
@Nordic     30,000,000
@thebluebumblebee     25,000,000
@brandonwh64     25,000,000
@infrared     19,000,000
@GREASEMONKEY     16,000,000
@agent00skid     15,000,000
@XZero450     15,000,000
@theonedub     14,000,000
@Bow      12,000,000
KarL5275    9,500,000
@Boatvan     9,000,000
Zexio    4,500,000
@Sasqui     4,500,000
@Arjai     4,500,000
@CrAsHnBuRnXp     3,500,000
@Caring1     2,500,000
toast2004    2,000,000 (@toastem2004 ?)
@rsh5155    1,500,000
@BlackSun59     1,100,000
@theoneandonlymrk     1,100,000
@Toothless     1,000,000
@BirdoSwaggins     650,000
@Liquid Cool     450,000
Bolobu    25,000
KevinWoods    9,000


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2018)

That is a lot of stones!!!
Thanks @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats to our stoners of the 26th July 2018!!

@BirdoSwaggins !!!! passes 700,000 !!   



Myself and @thebluebumblebee will try and keep up with the stats for this amazing cause and try to get the shout outs right!!   Any suggestions on how to make this better or any requests, just post away!!


----------



## Bow (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2018)

Congrats to our stoners on the 27th July 2018!!  

@Redtoad ??  @ 6,000,000!!   

   

To our stoners on the 28th July 2018

 No stoners today!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2018)

To our stoners on the 29th July 2018...

@ozteam ??  550,000 
@T-Bob for 50,000,000!!!!! 


Thanks to our stoners for their massive efforts and I look forward to seeing them again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2018)

To our stoners on the 30th July 2018...

Sadly no one to congratulate!!   

Maybe tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2018)

To our stoners on the 31th July 2018...

@phill  - Phill23 passes 4,000,000  

Meh, not worth mentioning that guy... 

Looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

Stoners for the 1st August....

Sadly none but hopefully tomorrow!! 

Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2018)

Stoners for the 2nd August...

Sadly none today but hopefully tomorrow!! 

Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

Stoners for the 3rd August....

@Ferrum Master  - Ferrum Master passes 3,000,000    

Congrats to our stoner      Thank you for the massive effort and keeping going, hopefully we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 4th August....

Sadly there's no stoners today....

Hopefully some stoners tomorrow??!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2018)

Stoners for the 5th August....

@BlackSun59  -  BlackSun59 passes 1,200,000   

Many congratulations on your milestone!!  Hopefully we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2018)

Stoners for the 6th August....

Sadly none today, but hopefully tomorrow!!

Keep on going everyone, so appreciated for the effort you put in!!  Thank you


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 7th August....

@BirdoSwaggins  - BirdoSwaggins passes 750,000 !!!!  

Very nice mate!!  Keep on crunching!!  Last saw you on the 26th July..  Look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 8th August...

Sadly no stoners today..  Hopefully tomorrow!!

Keep on crunching guys, can't thank you all enough for the support you're giving!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2018)

Stoners for the 9th August....

Sadly no stoners today....  Hopefully tomorrow!! 

Keep on crunching guys, can't thank you enough for the continued support your giving the team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2018)

Stoners for the 10th August....

Sadly no stats at the moment so I don't know!!  

Keep on crunching guys, can't thank you enough for the continued support your giving the team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2018)

Stoners for the 11th August

@Arjai - Arjai passed 5,000,000 !!  

Keep on crunching guys, can't thank you enough for the continued support your giving the team!! 
After a bit of digging, I had to update


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2018)

Stoners for the 12th August

@CrAsHnBuRnXp - CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 4,000,000 !!   

Amazing work @CrAsHnBuRnXp , look forward to seeing you again soon!! 

Keep on crunching guys, can't thank you enough for the continued support your giving the team!!


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 13th August

@AlienIsGOD - AlienIsGOD passes 8,000,000 !!   

Amazing work @AlienIsGOD , looking forward to seeing you again!! 

Keep on crunching everyone, can't thank you enough for the continued support your giving the team!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2018)

Only have 1 rig up due to heat this summer but it's the i7


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

@AlienIsGOD - Doesn't matter how many you have, as long as they are doing what you want   What i7 do you use??  

That said, first person here to get a 2990WX for crunching please do let us know what that would give us for crunching   Very rough calcs, 80k a day from that CPU???  (Is a 1700 Ryzen - 8 core, can do 20k... 4 times the cores, 80k++???)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 15, 2018)

phill said:


> @AlienIsGOD - Doesn't matter how many you have, as long as they are doing what you want   What i7 do you use??
> 
> That said, first person here to get a 2990WX for crunching please do let us know what that would give us for crunching   Very rough calcs, 80k a day from that CPU???  (Is a 1700 Ryzen - 8 core, can do 20k... 4 times the cores, 80k++???)


The Ex gf / kids moms pc has a 4770 in it and they don't mind crunching over at her place


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

Still, here's today's milestones   Stoners for the 14th August 2018...

@t_ski - t_ski passes 100,000,000 !!        I feel it requires more emoji's but massive congrats and welcome to the 100 million points marker!!  Outstanding work!!
@Sasqui - Sasqui passes 5,000,000 !!     

Very many thanks for the two stoners today..  This is why I love crunching for TPU..  Dedication is unreal


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> The Ex gf / kids moms pc has a 4770 in it and they don't mind crunching over at her place



They are decent crunchers   Using Linux I think about 8k a day score from it if it's running 24/7   Stock clocks I'm going by tho


----------



## Arjai (Aug 16, 2018)

Surprised I didn't get an alert from this post. @W1zzard 


phill said:


> Stoners for the 11th August
> 
> @Arjai - Arjai passed 5,000,000 !!
> 
> ...


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2018)

Arjai said:


> Surprised I didn't get an alert from this post. @W1zzard



Probably something I did @Arjai


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 16, 2018)

It's a known issue. Ever since @W1zzard did that last huge forum upgrade, a lot of us dont get notifications for certain threads.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

Stoners for the 15th August!!
@HammerON  - HammerON passes 80,000,000  - Massive congratulations!!  What a massive milestone!!  Hat's off to you sir!!  
Very many thanks and congrats for the stoner today!!  Here's hoping we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you sir


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 17, 2018)

phill said:


> @t_ski - t_ski passes 100,000,000 !!  I feel it requires more emoji's but massive congrats and welcome to the 100 million points marker!! Outstanding work!!
> @Sasqui - Sasqui passes 5,000,000 !!



Wow, that crept up fast and CONGRATS to @t_ski (HOLY WOW) and @Arjai ...we're neck and neck now


----------



## Arjai (Aug 17, 2018)

@Sasqui  I still have a 3 day head start on you! LOL! I need another fan, it's on it's way, then the 5670 is gonna be locked at full boost. Fair warning, this is just a teaser of what is to come!

Crunch ON!!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 17, 2018)

Arjai said:


> @Sasqui  I still have a 3 day head start on you! LOL! I need another fan, it's on it's way, then the 5670 is gonna be locked at full boost. Fair warning, this is just a teaser of what is to come!
> 
> Crunch ON!!



Bring it on!   Maybe I'll throw my older i7 laptop into the mix


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2018)

Loving the team competition 

I've got a feeling that someone else might be coming up behind you.......

Stoners for the 16th August!!
@phill - Phill23 passes 4,500,000!! Meh, we can ignore this guy!! 
@Deelron - Deelron passes 15,000,000!! But not this gent!!  Congrats on the massive score!!  

Looking forward to seeing @Deelron again soon!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2018)

Stoners for the 17th August!!

@Bolobu ??  Bolobu passed 30,000 !!  

Congrats on the milestone Bolobu!!  I look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2018)

Stoners for the 18th August...!!

Sadly no one today!!

Here's hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2018)

Stoners for the 19th August!!

Sadly no one today!!

But here's hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2018)

Stoners for the 20th August!!

@Caring1 - caring1 passed 3,000,000 !!    

Congrats on the milestone my friend!!    Look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2018)

Stoners for the 21st August!!

@XZero450 - XZero450 passes 16,000,000   

Congrats on the massive milestone sir!!   Hopefully one day I might have a score like that!!  Can't wait to see you again in the milestones thread!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

Stoners for the 22nd August!!

Sadly none at the moment!! 
UPDATE - @BirdoSwaggins -  BirdoSwaggins passes 800,000 !!      Congrats!! 

I will update if I see anyone show up on there as I'm a little early for the stats I think!!
Looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2018)

Stoners for the 23rd August!!

@newtekie1 - newtekie1 passed 1,600,000 !!  Congrats on your milestone!!    

Keep it going sir, I look forward to seeing you at the next one soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2018)

Stoners for the 24th August!!

@KarL5275 ?? -  KarL5275 passed 10,000,000   

Massive congrats to KarL5275, I look forward to the seeing you on your next milestone!!  Congrats!!


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2018)

Stoners for the 25th August!!

Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!! 

Keep on crunching everyone    I know our contributions will help!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2018)

Stoners for the 26th August!!

@spout23 ??  spout23 passes 15,000,000 !!     

Massive milestone there @spout23!!  I look forward to seeing you on milestones again soon!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Aug 27, 2018)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 5th August....
> 
> @BlackSun59  -  BlackSun59 passes 1,200,000
> 
> Many congratulations on your milestone!!  Hopefully we'll see you again soon


Thanks, Phill.
Been offline a lot lately due to death in the family (mom in April), new job (HD), health issues, both human(dad) and PC.
My ancient PC has been restarting almost daily over the past week, and Event Viewer just says "Kernel Power" errors, so until my new EVGA 500w PSU arrives next week, I'm on the sidelines. I don't want to risk damaging any other parts with a blown PSU.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your Mum   I hope things get better and please do stay in touch


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2018)

Stoners for the 27th August!!

@twilyth - twilyth passes 180,000,000!!  My god man!!     
@Toothless - Toothless passes 1,100,000!!   
@ozteam - ozteam passes 600,000!!  

Congrats to our stoners today   I hope we see you all again very soon!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2018)

Stoners for the 28th August!!

@phill -  Phill23 passed 5,000,000 - Who's this numpty??  

Since there was no one today but I was a late edition, I thought I'd put me down today 
Hopefully some more stoners will come soon!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2018)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 28th August!!
> 
> @phill -  Phill23 passed 5,000,000 - Who's this numpty??
> 
> ...



Beautifully done!    5 million is such a great number


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

I beat @blindfitter so I'm happy lol   He stopped a while ago so was easy to catch up but my word does it take a few work units to get that many points lol

What I'd really like is my WCG Cruncher badge in my signature but it doesn't work for me!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2018)

Stoners for the 30th August!!

Sadly no stoners at the moment!!     

Hopefully there might be a few tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2018)

Stoners for the 31st August!!

@theonedub -  theonedub passed 15,000,000 - Amazing work!!   
@Dorothydot ?? -  Dorothydot passed 1,300,000  - Great work!!   

Saw that we had some for yesterday, so a bit of an edit post!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

Stoners for the 1st September!!
@Boatvan - Boatvan passed 10,000,000 !!       

What a way to start off a month!!   I'll have to try harder!!   Congrats!!  I look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

Stoners for the 2nd September!!

Sadly none for today, but hopefully tomorrow!! 

I wonder when @[Ion] or @Norton or @Jstn7477 might make an appearance!!    (No pressure guys    )


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2018)

Stoners for the 3rd September!!

Sadly none for today, but hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 4th September!! 

Sadly none for today, but here's hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2018)

Stoners for the 5th September!!

Sadly none for today, but here's hoping for some before the weekend??!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2018)

Stoners for the 6th September!!

@Jizzler ?? -  Jizzler passes 4,500,000 - Big congrats for getting that far!!   Please keep on going!!   
@Arjai - Arjai passes 5,500,000 - Big congrats for all the work Arjai!!  Keep it up!!   
@Peter1986C -  Peter1986c passes 1,600,000 - Keep on crunching away there Peter, great work and big congrats too!!   

I hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 7th September!!
@vaidas40 ?? -  vaidas40 passes 4,500,000!! - Nice milestone there man!!   Keep it going!! 
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 850,000!!  Congrats on the milestone!!   Keep it going!! 
Sadly none for today but if anything updates, I will update the post!!  Hopefully tomorrow!!
Well there were two stoners today after all!!    Congrats!!   Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 8th September!!

Sadly none yet, but that's what I said yesterday!!   Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2018)

Stoners for the 9th September!!

@Thefumigator - thefumigator passed 400,000 !!  Great work my good sir!!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

Stoners for the 10th September!!

@phill - Phill23 passed 5,500,000 - We don't need to say anything about this guy..  Missed him out yesterday.... 
@Techpowerup!! - TechPowerUp!! passes 3,000,000,000!!  

I can't believe that we have passed 3,000,000,000!!  Thank you for everyone for contributing to this massohsive milestone!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2018)

Stoners of the 11th September 2018!!

@NastyHabits - NastyHabits passes 6,500,000!! 

Congrats on the big milestone @NastyHabits !!  Look forward to seeing you at the next one


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

Stoners for the 12th September 2018!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,200,000!!  Great work mate!!  

I would have edited the previous post as @theoneandonlymrk achievement came through yesterday but no edit button!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 12th September 2018!!
> @theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,200,000!!  Great work mate!!
> 
> I would have edited the previous post as @theoneandonlymrk achievement came through yesterday but no edit button!!


Im celebrating in chillacial style while my pcs heat the house and my ass


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I would have edited the previous post as @theoneandonlymrk achievement came through yesterday but no edit button!!


I can do edit as needed in this section, just drop me a PM


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im celebrating in chillacial style while my pcs heat the house and my ass



Is it really that cool at your house??  I can't seem to keep mine cool, the misses is always bloody cold!! 



Norton said:


> I can do edit as needed in this section, just drop me a PM



Not a problem @Norton but if you're busy, I'd rather not bother or worry you about such small things


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Is it really that cool at your house??  I can't seem to keep mine cool, the misses is always bloody cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem @Norton but if you're busy, I'd rather not bother or worry you about such small things


Only late on ,but Im out all day when it is warm here   , and i have the best in house two door wind tunnel I've ever seen, it slams the middle door like a bomb going off,,,, if it gets too hot (6th flr apt ).


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

It's probably down to my PC room having 5 PC's on a lot of the time and that's one of the warmer rooms upstairs, downstairs well, it's not too bad   I've always got the windows open all year around, so I like to have air flow but sometimes it never seems quite as cool as I like it 

Since the misses lives with me, I'm sure that the heating will have to go on which is just unacceptable for my cooling temps of my PC's!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 13th September 2018!!

Sadly none so far today, but I'll update if we get an update!!

Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2018)

Stoners for the 14th September 2018!! 

Sadly none so far, but I always hope for someone!!  

Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2018)

Stoners for the 15th September 2018!!

@GREASEMONKEY - GREASEMONKEY passed 17,000,000 !!  Massive congrats!! 

I wonder who will be around on the stoners tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2018)

Stoners for the 16th September 2018!!

Sadly non so far..  I'll update if anything changes!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2018)

Stoners for the 17th September 2018!!

Sadly non so far...  I'll update if anything change!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2018)

Stoners for the 18th September 2018....

Sadly non so far...  I'll update if anything changes!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2018)

Stoners for the 19th September 2018!!

Sadly non so far...  I'll update if anything changes!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2018)

Stoners for the 20th September 2018!!

@CrAsHnBuRnXp - CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 4,500,000 !!  

Glad to see you again @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  Keep on crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

Stoners for the 21st September 2018!!

@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 5,000!!  Congrats my good sir!!  I look forward to seeing you here again!! 

I wonder who will be next??   Stay tuned for tomorrow's exciting adventures!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2018)

Stoners for the 22nd September 2018!!

@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 20,000!!  You are flying!!   I think that 1950X is doing wonders!! 

I look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2018)

Stoners for the 23rd September 2018!!

@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 40,000 !!  Congrats mate!!  Keep that 1950X rollin'!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2018)

Stoners for the 24th September 2018!! 

@phill  - Phill23 passed 6,000,000 - Meh, this guy's not worth a mention!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2018)

Stoners for the 25th September 2018!!

@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 900,000!!  Amazing work!!  
@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 50,000!!  You are rocking those numbers up nice and quickly!!  Great work!!  

Until tomorrow you bunch of fine foke!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2018)

Stoners for the 26th September 2018!!

@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 60,000 !!  Your rocking up those points!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

Stoners for the 27th September 2018!!

Sadly no one today!! 

Until tomorrow everyone!!    Hopefully a less of a delay when it come to the update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

Stoners for the 28th September 2018!!

Sadly no one today!! 

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2018)

Stoners for the 29th September 2018!!

@Arjai - Arjai passed 6,000,000!! - I see you've beat me too it!!    Congrats mate!!  Massive milestone!! 
@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 70,000!!  Another step up that never ending ladder sir!!   Congrats!! 

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2018)

Took 50 days from 5 mil to 6 mil. I now have the 2nd T3500 spooling up and possibly another HP8300 i5, planning to upgrade to a 3770, somewhere in the FedEx mis-delivered bin. If I ever get it, that will also help speed up my Million point runs!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

You'll be catching up @Norton in no time at all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

Stoners on the 30th September 2018!!

@Irony314 ?? -  Irony314 passed 1,500,000 - Great work!!  
@ozteam ?? -  ozteam passed 650,000 - Great work!!  

Until tomorrow


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2018)

phill said:


> Stoners on the 30th September 2018!!
> 
> @Irony314 ?? -  Irony314 passed 1,500,000 - Great work!!
> @ozteam ?? -  ozteam passed 650,000 - Great work!!
> ...


I can fix 

@Irony and @ozkisses 

Congrats to our latest batches of stoners!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you @Norton


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm back! Was away from my PC for a few months, then it was down for a little while, finally up & running with a ryzen 5!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2018)

Stoners on the 1st October 2018!!

Sadly none today!! 

Here's hoping for someone tomorrow!! 

Welcome back @Irony   nice to meet you!!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2018)

Stoners for the 2nd October 2018!!

Sadly none today!! 

Here's hoping for someone tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2018)

Stoners for the 3rd October 2018!!

@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,300,000 !! Cracking milestones!!   Look forward to seeing you again soon!! 
@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 80,000 !!  Nice one there @Dinnercore !!  Hoping to see you again soon 

That's all for yesterdays stoners, until tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 4th October 2018!!

@XZero450 - XZero450 passed 17,000,000!!  Massive milestone!!  Amazing work!!  

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2018)

Stoners for the 5th October 2018!!

@Basard - basard passed 400,000 !!  Congrats on the milestone mate!!  Keep up the great work!!  Look forward to seeing you again soon!!  

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Basard (Oct 6, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

Stoners for the 6th October 2018!!

Sadly none  

Here's hoping tomorrow!!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 8, 2018)

I was looking at my Free-DC page and I found my milestones graph. I found it interesting how nearly exponential it is.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2018)

Nordic said:


> I was looking at my Free-DC page and I found my milestones graph. I found it interesting how nearly exponential it is.
> View attachment 108208


That's due to the non linear time scale on that graph. They kinda messed that up


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 7th October 2018!!

@phill - Phill23 passed 6,500,000 - Meh no one cares!! :lol:  

Moving on!!   Looking forward to tomorrow!!  Until then....!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 8th October 2018!!

@Sasqui - Sasqui passed 5,500,000 !!  Great work and great milestone!!  

Looking forward to tomorrow !!   Until then!!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2018)

phill said:


> @Sasqui - Sasqui passed 5,500,000 !! Great work and great milestone!!



And here I was thinking I'd catch up to you.  Delusions of grandeur


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> And here I was thinking I'd catch up to you.  Delusions of grandeur



I've all the cores and no idea!!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I've all the cores and no idea!!



What are you throwing at WCG right now?


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

These are the current crunchers 





https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/0/0/172362/1 - A link to have a look over if you'd like 

The 2600k also runs in Windows but I tend to only use that when I'm backing up my server, so the usage in Windows is quite small, Linux gives it a kicking most of the time  

Not everything is on 24/7, in fact the only one or two systems that are, are my i7-6700HQ (laptop) and the E3-1245 v3 (as for 8 threads, max load seems to be under 100w, so I just think, to heck with it!) the rest just work during the day mostly.  The two X58 systems (SR-2 X5650 and Dell R710 L5640) they only stay on for about 12 hours a day at most, mostly when the solar is working!   Depending on the weather, I might keep the 5960X running all day or just some of it...  All depends  

I've a few more CPUs to add to that list but I'm waiting on the lottery numbers so I can afford the extra hardware I need for them   At the moment I've the following to add to it...

2 Ryzen 1700X
Xeon E5-2640 V2 (which will hopefully be paired with another same CPU when they start ripping the servers out of work!) 
2 L5640's that'll go in another Dell R710 server..
2 X5675's as well, they'll be going into the SR-2 and I might consider if I have a third R710, that the X5650's can go in there

If there's any other servers going from work, I'll be having those as well, so I hope to get a little more of a farm going if I can lol  I'm sure the electric will be saying, no you bloody can't!!   So that's approximately another 48 cores I could hopefully put to some good crunching use   Whether or not I can get these all running at once, I'm not sure yet


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Stoners for the 9th October 2018!!
@Recca29 - Recca29 passes 3,500,000 - Nice work there Recca29!!  Very nice milestone!!  
@Para_Franck ?? - Para_Franck passes 300,000 - Great work Para_Franck, apologises but I don't know your username for the forum!  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2018)

Stoners for the 10th October 2018!!
@Chubfish ?? - Chubfish passed 4,500,000 !!  Very many congrats on the big milestone!!  

Looking forward to tomorrow!!   Until then!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

Stoners for the 11th October 2018!!
@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 90,000 !!  Congrats on themilestone mate!!  

Looking forward to tomorrow!!   Until then!!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 12, 2018)

phill said:


> These are the current crunchers
> 
> View attachment 108364
> 
> ...



Sick, you have two dual X56xx systems, that's a lot of horse power!

Here's mine, the Q820 has only bee on intermittently.


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2018)

@Sasqui I believe the 5960X is on par with the two X56xx systems.  The 5960X uses slightly less power than the X5650's and a little bit less than the two L5640's but with 8 less threads, it holds it's grounds very well..  I think the Xeon E3-1245 V3 I have is pretty decent, 8 threads and 95w max wattage for the whole system   Probably one of my most efficient systems I'd say 
I've another 4 CPUs to put in standing by ( 2 x L5640s and 2 X5675's) but with a few move arounds at work, I'm hoping I'll be able to get or grab a few more systems to bring home, all will hopefully be dual CPUs.  I do have another Xeon here that I'd love to go into another system from work, but I'm just waiting to hang on and find out what I'll be able to bring home.

After a big hardware refresh, there's going to be a few things 'thrown' out (or recycled) so I've said I'll use them all no problems!  Here's hoping I can actually grab what I'd like....  We'll see!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2018)

Stoners for 12th October 2018!!
@stevorob - stevorob passed 17,000,000!!  Mental milestone!!   Very many congrats!! 
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 950,000!!  Brilliant work man!!   Congrats!! 

Until tomorrow guys!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 13th October 2018!!

Sadly none for today!!  

Here's hoping tomorrow!!   Until then everyone!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2018)

Stoners for the 14th October 2018!!

@HammerON - HammerON passed 85,000,000 !!  Such an amazing milestone my good sir!!   It'll take me a few years (decades maybe!!) to get there but wow!!  

That's all for today guys, but here's looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2018)

Stoners for the 15th October 2018!!

@Arjai - Arjai passed 6,500,000!!  Great work @Arjai !!  You'll be passing me again soon I'm sure!!  
@Irony ?? - Irony314 passed 1,600,000 !!  Nice work there Irony!!   Congrats on the milestone!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2018)

As long as your island is covered in clouds, I will be climbing up, behind you. @phill  I hope you don't get too cloudy! I like a little competition!!

 One of these days, soon, I will be ordering another X5670 T3500. Gonna get another R7 240 for it, maybe 2, and replace the GT350, since the one I have is running 30W's less w/ the 240!! 129W's vs. 159W's with the GT350!! So much for Nvidea being more power savvy!!
LOL! I know, the 240 is a bit newer tech than the GT350, so no fanboi smears, PLEASE!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

I seemed to have had a fairly good day yesterday, not checked out the stats this morning, had a bit of a late night and I'm tired this morning!!   At work already and a few hours left before I have to go home yet lol  

Well it's coming in Winter times over here now, so I'm not sure that the sun will be out very much but I'll still be running a laptop, Xeon (only a quad core with HT) and the 2600k and 6700k   I'll have my 5960X on at times but that'll be about it


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2018)

Stoners for 15th October 2018!!

@agent00skid - agent00skid passed 16,000,000!!  Amazing milestone!! Please keep up the great work!! 
@Basard - basard passed 450,000!! Great milestone there mate!! Please keep it going!!  

That's it for today, until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2018)

Stoners for the 17th October 2018!!

@Zachary85 - Zachary-85 passed 17,000,000!!  Amazing score and milestone there!!  Please keep it up!!  
@Norton - Norton01 passed 130,000,000!!  That is one massive and amazing milestone right there!!  Just like @[Ion] @twilyth inspiration to us all!!  
@Liquid Cool - Liquid_Cool passed 500,000!!  Amazing my good man!!  Keep on crunching!!  

Just in case I have done enough emotions....


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2018)

Great job stoners!!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

Stoners for 18th October 2018!!

@jjkinas ?? - jjkinas passed 1,000!!  Welcome to TPU's WCG crunching team!!  
@Dinnercore - Dinnercore passed 100,000!!  Great work sir!!   Keep it going!!  

Until tomorrow then everyone!!    Hope you have an awesome weekend


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

Well I think I might be in for a milestone tomorrow 






So pleased   Feel very good for doing something for others!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2018)

Im sorta behind you!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2018)

As I put in my sig...  "I'm a hardware ***** and proud of it "


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Stoners for 19th October 2018!!

@Phill23 7,000,000 !! - Whoopie!  Now we can move on to more important members  
@moonboystrikesback - moonboystrikesback 1,800,000 !!  Congrats mate!!  Great work and great milestone!!  

Stoners for 20th October 2018!!
None for today sadly!!  

Stoners for 21st October 2018!!
@PolRoger - PolRoger 16,000,000 !! - Amazing milestone!! One day I hope to be there!!  

I'm dumb and thanks to @thebluebumblebee , I hope that is updated correctly  

Stoners for 22nd October 2018!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,400,000 !!  Congrats on the milestone!!   Awesome work!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2018)

It's easy to check for past milestones, and I would provide the link, but I can't get FDC to actually open...


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh I think I might remember!!  I'll take another look when the boss isn't in a stress with me!! 

EDIT - Yes it's so simple, just click on the more button!!  





I'm such a blonde at times, it's scary!!  Apologises to all!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, I'll be darned!  I've been so busy the past few weeks I totally missed that milestone.
I need to stop by the forum more often.


----------



## Bow (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2018)

23rd October 2018!!
@T-Bob - T-Bob passed 55,000,000 - Mental milestone!!  Congrats!!  
@jjkinas ?? - jjkinas passed 5,000 - Nice one!!  Keep on crunching!! Hope to see you again soon!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2018)

Stoners for the 24th October 2018!!

@jjkinas ?? - jjkinas passed 6,000!! - Congrats on another milestone!!   Keep up the great work! 
@Basard - basard passed 500,000!! - Congrats on the 1/2 million milestone!!  Looking forward to the next one!!  

Until tomorrow guys!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2018)

Stoners for the 25th October 2018!!
@jjkinas ?? - jjkinas passed 7,000!!  Moving on up nicely!!    Great work!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2018)

Stoners for the 26th October 2018!!

Sadly none today!! 

However there's always tomorrow   Until then!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2018)

Stoners for the 27th October 2018!!
@jjkinas - jjkinas passed 8,000!!  Nice work man!!  Keep up the great work!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Stoners for the 28th October 2018!! 
@jjkinas - jjkinas passed 9,000!!  Nice work mate!!  Keep it up!!  I hope this becomes a regular occurrence!!   

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2018)

Stoners for the 29th October 2018!!

@NastyHabits - NastyHabits passed 7,000,000 !!  Great work man!!  Amazing milestone!!  
@jjkinas - jjkinas passed 10,000!!  Keep it going man!!  Flying along!! 

Until tomorrow guys!!


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Chubfish (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorry about the silence! Im back in business with stoning


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2018)

Stoners for the 30th October 2018!!
@XZero450 - XZero450 passed 18,000,000!!  Amazing milestone right there!!! 
@BlackSun59 - BlackSun59 passed 1,300,000!!  Brilliant work there mate!!  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2018)

Stoners for the 31st October 2018!!

@CrAsHnBuRnXp - CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 5,000,000!!   
@Arjai - Arjai passed 7,000,000!!  
@Basard - basard passed 550,000!!  

Amazing work and job for all our stoners today!! I'm looking forward to seeing a few more up there tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2018)

Stoners for the 1st November 2018!!

Sadly none for today 

But there's always tomorrow   Until then!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2018)

5 million to 6 million took 50 days.
6 million to 7 million? 

33 days!! 

I might get another T3500 in the mix, in a couple weeks! 8 million, HERE I COME!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 2nd November 2018!!
@l3nderb - l3nderb 1,200,000!!  Nice work man!! 

Updates for the 3rd and 4th coming!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 3rd November 2018!!

@phill - Phill23 7,500,000!! 
@Irony - Irony314 1,700,000!!  Great work man!!  

And yesterdays stoners....


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2018)

Stoners for the 4th November 2018!!
@Liquid Cool - Liquid_Cool 550,000!!  Keep it going mate!! 
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk 1,500,000!!  Great work man!! 
Now anyone for tomorrow's stoners??


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

Stoners for the 5th November 2018!!
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 1,000,000 !!  Great work mate!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 6th November 2018!!

Sadly none for today 

But here's hoping tomorrow there might be!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 7th November 2018!!

Sadly none again today.... 

But there's hoping for tomorrow!!   Until then!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 8th November 2018!!

Sadly Free-DC seems to be down again today, so, I'll have to wait to find out!! 

But here's hoping tomorrow....   Until then!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2018)

Stoners for the 9th November 2018!!

Sadly Free-DC is down still or not working right, so I'll update whenever I can 

EDIT - 
2018-11-08 @ozteam700 ?? (Is that ozkisses??) - ozteam 700,000!!  Great work man!!  Please keep it going!!  
2018-11-08 @Basard - basard 600,000!!  Great work man!!  Please keep it going!!  

Here's hoping tomorrow it might be fixed..  Until then !!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2018)

Stoners for the 10th November 2018!!

Sadly no stoners today, but there's always tomorrow!! 

Free-DC backup and running but couldn't see any milestone passes since the 8th which was when we last updated   Shame but never a bad thing


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2018)

Stoners for the 11th November 2018!!
@Doc41 - Doc41 passed 4,000,000!!  Great work Doc!!   Please keep up the great contributions!!  

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 12th November 2018!!
@Broom2455 ?? - Broom2455 passed 2,500,000!!  Great milestone there man!!  Please keep it going!!  
@PolRoger - PolRoger passed 17,000,000!!  Amazing milestone!!  Please keep going!! 

Until tomorrow...


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 13th November 2018!!

Sadly none for yesterday  

Here's hoping tomorrow is better   Until then


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2018)

Stoners for the 14th November 2018!!
@HBalazs.hu ?? - HBalazs.hu passed 6,000,000!!  - Massive congrats and I hope to see some more milestones soon!!  
@stinger608 - stinger608 passed 45,000,000!!  - Amazing work my friend!!   I hope one day I can get there too!! 

Outstanding work for the stoners today...  Wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

Stoners for the 15th Novemeber 2018!!

Sadly no stoners for yesterday..  

Here's hoping there'll be a few tomorrow   Until then..!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2018)

Stoners for the 16th November 2018!!
@theonedub - theonedub passed 16,000,000 !!  Amazing work my good man!!   
@Arjai - Arjai passed 7,500,000 !!  Hot my heels as always!!   Great work man!!  

Special thanks to our stoners today, wonder who will pop up tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2018)

Stoners for the 17th November 2018!!
@Zexio ?? - Zexio passed 5,000,000!! - Great work there!!  Keep it going!!  
@jjkinas ?? - jjkinas passed 20,000!! - Great to see you back!!  Look forward to the next milestone!! 

Some lovely milestones there, keep it up everyone!!  Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2018)

Stoners for the 18th November 2018!!
@Radical_Edward - Radical_Edward passed 5,500,000 !!  Awesome work man!! 
@Sasqui - Sasqui passed 6,000,000 !!  Amazing work man!!  Keep it going!!  
@tami626 - tami626 passed 30,000 !!  Great work and welcome to TPU and the TPU crunching team!!  

Amazing work for yesterdays Stoners!!   Until tomorrow!!


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2018)

phill said:


> @Sasqui - Sasqui passed 6,000,000 !! Amazing work man!! Keep it going!!



Someday... someday... I'll catch up to you!  

 Cheers!


----------



## tami626 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you for the warm welcoming and congrats to all the others!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

Stoners for the 19th November 2018!!

@phill - Phill23 passed 8,000,000!! - Meh moving on... 
@Basard - basard passed 650,000!! - Great work mate!!  Keep it up!! 
@infrared - infrared passed 20,000,000!!  Amazing milestone mate!!  You should be dead pleased!!  

Right, I wonder if there's going to be anyone tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Someday... someday... I'll catch up to you!
> Cheers!



You'll fly past me soon bud!!   After the challenge until the sun is out more, I'll be running fewer rigs to lower the power bill a bit


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2018)

phill said:


> You'll fly past me soon bud!!   After the challenge until the sun is out more, I'll be running fewer rigs to lower the power bill a bit



I've got 24 cores sitting on the sidelines right now.  Well, technically 20, but I will be fitting the x58 board from @Norton with an x5670, that'll get 36 cores to WCG 24/7 when all is up and running.  My ASUS rig is down with a bad video card.

Most of the power bill is being paid for by my employer.  At first they thought I was mining crypto 

May the sun shine on you @phill


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

I do find the X58 CPUs a little on the power hungry side.  If you use the dual CPU boards, example the SR-2, 24 threads chugging along is using up 310w..  Stock CPU speeds and although water cooled CPUs and GPU, it's still a fair chunk of power 
The 2600k and 6700k use around 120w each for 8 threads, I think they can all do about the same in points per day   The little 8 thread Xeon I have uses up 95w with WCG running, it's a proper little efficient unit 

I wish my employer was paid for by my employer lol    I do remember mining and when I had all my cruncher systems running, they all chewed up a load of power!  I think I was about the £3 to £4 mark a day!  

I wish the sun was shining a bit more..  All these dark mornings and 4:30pm sun sets, don't really get the solar panels working too much!    But thank you   I'd love to keep them going 24/7 but sadly I can't afford the power bill..  And I think the girl friend and new baby (due in February) might have some room to complain about the noise lol


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2018)

Cheers Phill!


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2018)

Today's stoners are - 
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,600,000!! - Great work there man!!  
@Bolobu ?? - Bolobu passed 40,000!!  - Great work man!! Keep on crunchin'!! 

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2018)

My 2600k, according to Coretemp, pulls ~80w running WCG. This is at 4ghz with a slight undervolt. That's more power than my i5 2400 uses, but the 2400 is not a multithreaded chip. I suspect if I turned off HT the power use would drop a bit, but it's not a concern. 

I wish I could afford a 2990wx  would be nice to have something daft like that.


----------



## craigo (Nov 22, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bronze
Thank you Microbiome Immunity Project.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

hat said:


> My 2600k, according to Coretemp, pulls ~80w running WCG. This is at 4ghz with a slight undervolt. That's more power than my i5 2400 uses, but the 2400 is not a multithreaded chip. I suspect if I turned off HT the power use would drop a bit, but it's not a concern.
> 
> I wish I could afford a 2990wx  would be nice to have something daft like that.



If you have a power plug @hat I'd try that as I think it might be completely different to what it's actually doing   It'll be a good thing to see if you can


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

Today's Stoners are....
@hat - hat_tpu passed 9,000,000 - Amazing milestone!! -  
@blunt14468 ?? - BLUNT14468 passed 25,000,000 - Very nice milestone there man!!  
@tami626 - tami626 passed 40,000 - Great work on the milestone, please keep it going!! 

Congrats to everyone!!  Some lovely milestones there


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2018)

@phill see you again at 10 million


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2018)

hat said:


> @phill see you again at 10 million



I look forward to it sir  

I think I'm around the 8.2 million marker at the moment or I will be by Monday   The weather here at the moment sucks lol


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2018)

Today's Stoners are....
@4x4n - 4x4n_TPU passed 40,000,000!!  Amazing milestone there man!!  
@rsh5155 ?? - rsh5155 passed 1,600,000!!  Great work sir, keep it going!!  
@XZero450 - XZero450 passed 19,000,000!!  An amazing milestone!!   

Great work guys!!   Until tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

Todays Stoners are....
@FordGT90Concept - FordGT90Concept passed 17,000,000 !!  Massive milestone my good sir, amazing work!!  

Anyone taking bets on who will be on the Stoner mention tomorrow??  Until then....


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2018)

Todays Stoners are....

@tPU - passed 3,100,000,000!!  WOW!!  How the heck did I not see that coming?!?!  Congrats to everyone in the team!!  
@swhite4784 ?? - swhite4784 passed 60,000,000!!  A massive milestone there!!  Many congrats!!  

Well there's another day gone...  Wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2018)

Yesterdays Stoners...

Sadly there isn't anyone 

Well hopefully tomorrow there will be!!   Until then !!


----------



## craigo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

Any Stoners from yesterday??

@Chubfish - Chubfish passed 5,000,000!!  Awesome milestone!!   Keep it going!  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 27, 2018)

I have been fighting random shut downs for a few days ,unoverclocking everything , pulling my hair out, checked power settings today, doh it's been hibernating ,grr, im back in the game now but wtaf Was there a Windows update.
Needs more stone's


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2018)

I hope you have now managed to get that sorted out and on route for a few more milestones   I look forward to seeing your name up on the board again!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 27, 2018)

Ordered a strix 2080 yesterday on a cyber Monday sale for $819.99. so I grabbed it. Hope to be getting more milestones soon


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 27, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ordered a strix 2080 yesterday on a cyber Monday sale for $819.99. so I grabbed it. Hope to be getting more milestones soon


Sure you will but not in WCG . Your 50M *Folding* milestone will come real soon though.


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2018)

mstenholm said:


> Sure you will but not in WCG . Your 50M *Folding* milestone will come real soon though.


Of course. I had to halt folding because my 980 died. And a friend on here loan me their 980 TI. I don't want to fold using their card


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2018)

Now who is on yesterdays (27th November) stoners list...

Sadly no one!! 

Hopefully someone or some people tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

28th Novembers Milestones....

Waiting for Free-DC to sort itself out again...

Will update when it works again!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

29th November Milestones....

Waiting for Free-DC to sort itself out again...

Will update when it works again!!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

30th November Milestones....

Waiting for Free-DC to sort itself out again...

Will update when it works again!!


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

1st December Milestones....

Waiting for Free-DC to sort itself out again... 

Will update when it works again!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2018)

phill said:


> 1st December Milestones....
> 
> Waiting for Free-DC to sort itself out again...
> 
> Will update when it works again!!


@Norton passes 450 yrs runtime.... that's a pretty good milestone!


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 3, 2018)

phill said:


> passed 5,000,000!!



Hurray!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2018)

Stoners for 2nd December 2018!!....

Sadly Free-DC is still down, so will update when it's fixed 

Until tomorrow everyone, hopefully we'll have a few stoners on here!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2018)

Stoners for 3rd December 2018!!....

Sadly Free-DC is still down, so will update when it's fixed 

Until tomorrow everyone, hopefully we'll have a few stoners on here!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

Stoners for 4th December 2018!!....

Sadly Free-DC is still down, so will update when it's fixed   Hopefully tomorrow!!

Until tomorrow everyone, hopefully we'll have a few stoners on here!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2018)

Stoners for the 5th December 2018!!

@Bow ??- BowHunt3r passed 13,000,000!!
@laptop-hpc ?? - laptop-hpc passed 1,000,000!!
@Irony ?? - Irony314 passed 1,800,000!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,700,000!!
@moonboystrikesback - moonboystrikesback passed 1,900,000!!
@Basard - basard passed 700,000!!
@stevorob - stevorob passed 18,000,000!!

A massive congrats to each and everyone   I'm unsure when these milestones where passed but hopefully it's worth the mention   Keep on crunching everyone!!


----------



## Chubfish (Dec 7, 2018)

My stoning will be offline for about 2-3 weeks.  Going through a divorce wich is a bit of a struggle/hassle


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2018)

Chubfish said:


> My stoning will be offline for about 2-3 weeks.  Going through a divorce wich is a bit of a struggle/hassle



I can understand that without any doubt..  I hope it goes as smoothly as possible, as possible as that is


----------



## craigo (Dec 7, 2018)

@Chubfish

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...tter-have-loved-and-lost-never-have-loved-all


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 6th December 2018!!

@GREASEMONKEY - GREASEMONKEY passed 18,000,000!! 
@Folgore - Folgore passed 900,000!!
@Ferrum Master - Ferrum Master passed 3,500,000!!

Congrats on all of the milestones stoners!!   Amazing work and support to TPU!!  Thank you!!


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2018)

Stoners for the 7th December 2018!!

Sadly none today!! 

Maybe some on the rise up for tomorrow??!!...  Until then!!


----------



## Bow (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Chubfish (Dec 8, 2018)

phill said:


> I can understand that without any doubt..  I hope it goes as smoothly as possible, as possible as that is


Thank you


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2018)

Stoners for the 8th December 2018....

@Arjai - Arjai passed 8,000,000!!
@Deelron - Deelron passed 16,000,000!!

Congrats to both of our stoners!!  Massive milestones for each of them!!  Keep it up guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2018)

Stoners for the 9th December 2018...

@phill - Phill23 passed 8,500,000!!
@D.Law - D.Law passed 55,000,000!!

Apologises to D.Law as I'm not 100% sure on your forum name but wow, congrats on that massive milestone!!   Amazing work there!!    Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2018)

Stoners for the 10th December 2018....

@thebluebumblebee - thebluebumblebee passed 30,000,000!!
@tami626 - tami626 passed 50,000!!

Great work and amazing milestone for you Mr @thebluebumblebee !!  Hopefully one day, I might be up around those numbers!!   Keep on crunching everyone!!  Until tomorrow


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 12, 2018)

@thebluebumblebee Nice milestone.  Love to see all those zeros!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2018)

Stoners for the 11th December 2018...

Sadly no one today!! 

But, there's always tomorrow   Until then everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 12th December 2018...

@CrAsHnBuRnXp - CrAsHnBuRnXp passed 5,500,000!!
@Para_Franck ?? - Para_Franck passed 350,000!!
@Basard - basard passed 750,000!!

Nice work there guys!!  Please keep up the great work!! Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2018)

Stoners for the 13th December 2018...

@Folgore - Folgore passed 950,000!!

Congrats to our stoner of the day!!  Hope everyone is doing well and see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

Stoners for the 14th December 2018!!

@XZero450 - XZero450 20,000,000!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk 1,800,000!!
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins 1,100,000!!
Congrats to our stoners Friday, hopefully we can get a few stoners for Saturday as well!!   Special mention to @XZero450 for such a milestone!!  Massive congrats!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2018)

Stoners for the 15th December 2018!!

@NastyHabits - NastyHabits  7,500,000!!
Very nice work work there sir!!   Congrats!!  Wonder if there will be any more stoners tomorrow??  Until then!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2018)

Stoners for the 16th December 2018!!

@HammerON - HammerON passed 90,000,000!!
@spout23 ?? - spout23 passed 16,000,000!!
Amazing milestones there guys, massive milestones!!   So much respect for how long it takes to get those scores...  
Until tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Dec 17, 2018)

Getting closer to that 100,000,000 mark


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2018)

@HammerON - Amazing work mate, with those two beasts going 24/7 I'm surprised you haven't got there by now   Do you have the 7980XE overclocked at all or just running stock speeds?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2018)

Running stock.  Just don't have the time right now and I am happy with the output.


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2018)

Stoners for the 17th December 2018!!

@tami626 - tami626 passed 60,000!!
Keep up the great work and if I've missed it, welcome to team TPU!!   Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Running stock.  Just don't have the time right now and I am happy with the output.



I'm going to be looking for one of the CPUs in the future as I've got myself a X299 board, it would be nice to put it to some use at least   Have you ever tested the power draw on it at all?  By looking at your System Specs, I'm guessing it's a custom loop?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-efficient-is-your-cruncher.210974/post-3890769

Yep - custom loop w/ EK's mono block. I had a EK Supremacy block on it originally but the board was having issues with overheating. Once I installed the mono block, no more issues. The X299 boards have issues with keeping the VRM cool.


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2018)

Stoners for the 18th December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 
But there's always tomorrow   Until then guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2018)

Stoners for the 19th December 2018!!

Sadly no one!!
But there's always tomorrow!!   Until then guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2018)

Stoners for the 20th December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 
But here's hoping tomorrow might be better luck!!   Until then guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2018)

Stoners for the 21st December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 
But hopefully there might be someone tomorrow...  Until then everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

Stoners for the 22nd December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 
But again, always hoping for someone to show up in there tomorrow   Until then everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2018)

Stoners for the 23rd December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 
But again, always hoping for someone to show up in there tomorrow  Until then everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2018)

Stoners for the 24th December 2018!!

Sadly no one!! 

But there's always tomorrow  Until then guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2018)

Stoners for the 24th December 2018!!

@T-Bob - T-Bob passed 60,000,000!!
@tami626  - tami626 passed 70,000!!
Amazing work guys!!   Hope to see you both again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Stoners for the 25th December 2018!!

Sadly no stoners today!!  

I need to double check but massive apologises..  Thought this was done yesterday!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2018)

Stoners for the 26th December 2018!!

@Basard - basard passed 800,000!!
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 1,200,000!!
Great work guys!!  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2018)

Stoners for the 27th December 2018!!

@agent00skid - agent00skid passed 17,000,000!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 1,900,000!!
@Folgore - Folgore passed 1,000,000!!
Amazing work guys, please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to the millionaire club @Folgore !!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2018)

Stoners for the 28th December 2018!!

Sadly no one today!! 
But here's hoping tomorrow there might be!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2018)

Stoners for the 29th December 2018!!

Sadly no one today!! 
But here's hoping tomorrow there might be!!


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2018)

Stoners for the 30th December 2018!!

@[Ion] -  Aperture_Science_Innovators passed 700,000,000!! 
@Arjai - Arjai passed 8,500,000!!  
@laptop-hpc - laptop-hpc passed 1,100,000!!
@Aurlan ?? -  Aurlan passed 650,000!!
@BlackSun59 - BlackSun59 passed 1,400,000!!
@tami626 - tami626 passed 80,000!!

What an amazing turn out for Stoners today!!   And @[Ion], that is a massive, amazing and mind blowing milestone!!  Will take us all years to catch that one up!!  Massive congratulations there!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2019)

That is truly amazing @[Ion]!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That is truly amazing @[Ion]!



Thanks for tagging him @thebluebumblebee , for some reason I'm unable to get it to work??  It's an l o n or capital i o n?  Either way, it's not working for me


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st December 2018!!

Sadly there was no one 
But there's always tomorrow 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2019)

phill said:


> Thanks for tagging him @thebluebumblebee , for some reason I'm unable to get it to work??  It's an l o n or capital i o n?  Either way, it's not working for me


  I have this in a text file that I cut and paste from:

```
[USER=75675]@[Ion][/USER]
```


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have this in a text file that I cut and paste from:
> 
> ```
> [USER=75675]@[Ion][/USER]
> ```



It's cheating kinda and I like it


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st January 2019!!

@phill - Phill23 passed 9,000,000!!

Yey me!!   Moving on!!  Looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2019)

awesome milestone @phill


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2019)

stinger608 said:


> awesome milestone @phill



Thank you buddy   Making some use of the kit for once   Besides, got to try and keep @Arjai on his toes 
Here's to the next 9 million   I'm gunning for the top 50!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd January 2019!!

Sadly no one, but.... 

There's hoping for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd January 2019!!

@newtekie1 - newtekie1 passed 1,700,000!!
@Bolobu ?? - Bolobu passed 50,000!!

Great work guys!!   Keep on crunching and as @thebluebumblebee says, you'll be Ryzen to the top!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th January 2019!!

@Irony - Irony314 passed 1,900,000!!  

Congrats on the milestone my good sir!!  I hope to see you again sometime!! 
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th January 2019!!

@PolRoger - PolRoger passed 18,000,000!!  
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 1,300,000!!  

Amazing work guys, very impressive milestone there @PolRoger   I hope sometime I can make it there too!!  Although I think @Arjai might beat me too it


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th January 2019!!
@tami626 - tami626 passed 90,000!!  

Great milestone @tami626 !!  Keep on crunching!!  Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

Stoners of the 7th January 2019!!

@hat - hat_tpu passed 9,500,000!!
@Para_Franck ?? - Para_Franck passed 400,000!!
Great milestones guys!!  @hat I have a feeling that @Arjai is going to be flying past me before I get to you   Thank you for the support for team TPU


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2019)

Hm? I didn't think 9.5m was a milestone. Well, see you again at 10m then. 

If I'm not mistaken, Arjai has quite the collection of hardware these days.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2019)

hat said:


> Hm? I didn't think 9.5m was a milestone. Well, see you again at 10m then.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Arjai has quite the collection of hardware these days.



I'm a little bit behind you but congrats on the milestone   I think it's from 5m to 10m points, you get a milestone every 500,000 points.  When you go over the 10m mark, it's every 1m points..  After that I'm a little unsure if I'm honest  

He sure has and the power bill to prove it too!!    He's a star, certainly put some money in to some more rigs for this amazing team   I look forward to him passing me by but I hope the sun comes out a bit more for him to work for it


----------



## Bow (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th January 2019!!
@Jizzler ?? - Jizzler passed 5,000,000!!  

Great work there @Jizzler!!  Please keep it up!!  Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th January 2019!!
@Basard - basard passed 850,000!! 
@ozteam ?? - ozteam passed 750,000!! 
@Boatvan - Boatvan passed 11,000,000!!  Amazing work!!  

Amazing stoners today everyone, I wonder who will be on tomorrow's list??.....  Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th January 2019!!
@theoneandonlymrk - theoneandonlymrk passed 2,000,000!!  
Great work there @theoneandonlymrk!!   Look forward to seeing you again soon  Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th January 2019!!

Sadly none today!! 
But there's always tomorrow   Until then guys


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th January 2019!!

Sadly none today!! 
But there's always tomorrow  Until then guys


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th January 2019!!
@Arjai - Arjai passed 9,000,000 !!  

Great work mate, you're grabbing those points!!   I'll see you soon


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th January 2019!!
@Redtoad?? - Redtoad passed 6,500,000!!  

Awesome work mate!!  Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## Bow (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th January 2019!!

@dank1983man420?? - dank1983man420 passed 11,000,000!!
Awesome work man!!  Great score!!   Keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th January 2019!!

@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 1,400,000!!  
Awesome work man!!  Keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th January 2019!!
@Norton - Norton01 passed 140,000,000!!  

Man there's no words!!  Absolutely amazing work Norton, you're an inspiration to us all!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 18, 2019)

phill said:


> Man there's no words!! Absolutely amazing work Norton, you're an inspiration to us all!! Congrats!!


 Getting closer still to 150 million


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2019)

With the points your putting up each day Norton, it won't be very long now!!   Amazing work mate


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th January 2019!!
@Basard - basard passed 900,000!!  
@tami626 - tami626 passed 100,000!!  
Congrats to our stoners!!  Great job!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th January 2019!!
@Sasqui - Sasqui passed 6,500,000 !!!  

Great work there man!!  Must be proud and happy!!   Keep it up!! Congrats!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 21, 2019)

can I get a link to the page that shows milestone accomplishments please?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 21, 2019)

phill said:


>



Yay!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> can I get a link to the page that shows milestone accomplishments please?


https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
Top middle it says milestones.  Clicking on _more_ shows the milestones history.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2019)

Stoners on the 20th January 2019!!

Sadly no one today!! 

But there's always tomorrow   Until then guys....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
> Top middle it says milestones.  Clicking on _more_ shows the milestones history.



It sure takes a while to hit milestones when you've been doing this for a while. My last milestone was missed, July 23rd (before Phil took over Milestone postings and when Norton was having family health issues, so I fully understandable how it happened), 30 million


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It sure takes a while to hit milestones when you've been doing this for a while. My last milestone was missed, July 23rd (before Phil took over Milestone postings and when Norton was having family health issues, so I fully understandable how it happened), 30 million



Apologises for the miss there @BarbaricSoul   I can't remember when I took over the WCG stats now but it's been awhile for sure  
From what I was understanding I thought it went from under 10m it was every 500,000 points, then over 10m it was every 1m, I thought it might have been for 20m+ every 5m up to maybe 50m or 100m?  Then every 10m from there?  I would have to do a little digging to find out   If I can find it I'll post it back


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

@BarbaricSoul  - The only bit of info I could find was from our number 1 member which I found this - 



I think it's missing data in there somewhere but I think it must just go up in jumps as you can see and I mentioned earlier..  Either way, if I ever get to 100m I'll be impressed and surprised lol


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st January 2019!!

@phill - Phill23 passed 9,500,000!!  

Whoopie!!  We can all move on now   Not too much further and 10m will hopefully be mine before @Arjai !!   However I think he might be up to something.... lol
Anyways, onwards till tomorrow


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2019)

phill said:


> Apologises for the miss there @BarbaricSoul   I can't remember when I took over the WCG stats now but it's been awhile for sure
> From what I was understanding I thought it went from under 10m it was every 500,000 points, then over 10m it was every 1m, I thought it might have been for 20m+ every 5m up to maybe 50m or 100m?  Then every 10m from there?  I would have to do a little digging to find out   If I can find it I'll post it back



No apologies necessary. Honestly, I think you took over like a week after I actually hit the 30 mill mark.

Not sure exactly how the milestone count goes from this point on for me, but at 31 million points, I've hit 69 milestones. Milestones were at every million points from 10 million to 20 million. The first milestone after 20 million was when I hit 30 million. There's no mention of a 25 million point milestone in my WCG records. So I'm assuming my next milestone will either be at 40 million, or 60 million (double my current points). I guess we'll see in about 3 years.


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

Well that's just bad timing on my part, so apologises there! 

Well this is from the big man himself, @Norton - 





So it looks to me that you'd be getting a milestone at 25m....  and every 5m thereafter until 100m and then its every 10m.
I had a look around everywhere on site, but could not find any mention of Milestones..  I was somewhat gutted whilst at work


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Well that's just bad timing on my part, so apologises there!
> 
> Well this is from the big man himself, @Norton -
> 
> ...



I think they may have changed the Milestone points. I see Norton's record has a milestone at 25 mill (back in 2013), but my record shows no milestone at 25 mill, which would have been sometime in late 2016 or early 2017.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd January 2019!!
@laptop-hpc - laptop-hpc passed 1,200,000!!  

Great work man!!  I hope we see you again soon!!   Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd January 2019!!

No one sadly today!!  

Hopefully someone tomorrow!!  Until then


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th January 2019!!

@mstenholm - MStenholm passed 100,000,000 !! 
@mstenholm what an amazing milestone!!  You'll soon be catching up with @Norton !!  Amazing work, 7th person in TPU to hit over 100m!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 24th January 2019!!
> 
> @mstenholm - MStenholm passed 100,000,000 !!
> @mstenholm what an amazing milestone!!  You'll soon be* catching up* with @Norton !!  Amazing work, 7th person in TPU to hit over 100m!!  Outstanding!!


Thank you but that is not going to happen. Happy to be in top 10.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


A little Linux and AMD speeds things up a bit


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Thank you but that is not going to happen. Happy to be in top 10.



Never say never   Just glad your part of this amazing team


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of updates, here's the Stoners for the 25th January 2019!!

Sadly no one!! 
But hopefully tomorrow!!   Until then....


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th January 2019!!
@Zexio?? - Zexio passed 5,500,000!!  

Great milestone there man!!  Keep on crunchin'!!   Until tomorrow guys...


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th January 2019!!
@Radical_Edward - Radical_Edward passed 6,000,000!!  
@BirdoSwaggins - BirdoSwaggins passed 1,500,000!!  

Great work guys!!  Wonder who will be here tomorrow??.......


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2019)

Todays Stoners for the 28th January 2019 are.....!!
@Dorothydot?? - Dorothydot passed 1,400,000!!    Great work there!!
@Arjai - Arjai passed 9,500,000!!!!   Nice milestone there Arjai!!
Congrats to both of you!!  Looking foward to seeing you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

Todays Stoners for the 29th January 2019!!

Sadly no one today!! 
But there's always tomorrow  Until then!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2019)

Today's Stoners for the 30th January 2019!!
@Rado D?? - Rado D passed 20,000!!  
@laptop-hpc - laptop-hpc passed 1,300,000!!  
@stevorob - stevorob passed 19,000,000!!  
Great job guys!!  Wonder who will be there tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st January 2019!!
@NastyHabits - NastyHabits passed 8,000,000!!  
@roakfurt?? - roakfurt passed 700,000!!!!  
@Para_Franck?? - Para_Franck passed 450,000!!  
@Basard - basard passed 950,000!!  

Great day for these 4 crazy crunchers...  I wonder who might turn up for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st February 2019!!

Sadly none today!!
But here's hoping for tomorrow!!  Until then


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd February 2019!!

Sadly none today!!
But I hope there might be a few tomorrow!!   Until then everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd February 2019!!





@Folgore !!  
Congrats to our stoners for today!! Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th February 2019!!




@theonedub !!  
Amazing milestone there man!!  Awesome work


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th February 2019!!...




@Jstn7477 !!    Humongous milestone right there!!
@laptop-hpc !!     Great work man!!  Please keep it up!! 

Until tomorrow.....


----------



## Arjai (Feb 17, 2019)

It appears I had Milestone on the 9th...10 Million!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

@Arjai - you've passed by me as well a few days ago   I'll update today with some luck


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2019)

phill said:


> @Arjai - you've passed by me as well a few days ago   I'll update today with some luck



I noticed that as well, on free-DC. I think we both know, at full tilt you would sail past me, no problem.

For me, I am just happy I can be in the TOP 10. I toiled along for years, missing the Top 40! But, I have managed to acquire a piecemeal Farm of used equipment that is not costing as much, per box, that my ancient farm had. Overall, it costs me more, due to the number of boxes. But, I am good with that, so far. Which reminds me, I need to pay my electric! LOL.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th February 2019!!
@phill - Phill23 - 10,000,000!!  
@PolRoger - PolRoger - 19,000,000!! 

Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th February 2019!!





@thebluebumblebee !!  
@Irony !!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th February 2019!!




@Nordic !!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th February 2019!!





@Arjai !!  
@ArcticFir3!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th February 2019!!





Sadly none, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th February 2019!!




@vaidas40?? 
@laptop-hpc !!  

Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th February 2019!!




@tPU!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th February 2019!!




@bolobu?? !!  

And then there was tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th February 2019!!




@Basard !!  

Great work everyone!!  Apologises if I have missed out anyone!!   Please let me know if that's the case....


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th February 2019!!




@roakfurt ?? !! 

Onwards for tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th February 2019!!




@bolobu ?? !! 

Until tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th!!





@laptop-hpc !!   
Until tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th!!




@BirdoSwaggins !! 

Great work stoner!!   Now, wonder who might be on there tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th!!





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th!!





@T-Bob !!  

Amazing work there @T-Bob , really great work 
Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st!!





Sadly no one yesterday but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd February 2019!!




@Bolobu?? !!  

Look forward to seeing who's here tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd February 2019!!





@VulkanBros !!  
@hat !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Para_Franck !!  

Congrats to all of our new stoners!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th February 2019!!





@agent00skid !!

Amazing milestone there man!!   Might be up that way at some point in a few years!!  
Congrats to our stoner, until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th February 2019!!




@HammerON !!  
@Deelron !!  

Another great day for Stoners   Congrats to them both..  Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th February 2019...





Sadly no one, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th February 2019!!




@toast2004 ??  

Congrats to our stoner today   Great job!!
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th February 2019!!




@laptop-hpc !!  

Great work man!!   Keep on crunching!! 
Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st March 2019...




@AlienIsGOD !!  
@PolRoger !!  

Amazing work there guys!!  Brilliant job!! 
Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd March 2019....





Sadly none, but there's always another day   Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Milestones for the 3rd March 2019...





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow...  
Until then!!


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Milestones for the 4th March 2019!!





@Arjai !!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  

Amazing work guys, @Arjai I didn't think it would take you much longer to get to 11m


----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2019)

Milestones for the 5th March 2019!!




@roakfurt!! ??  
@BlackSun59 !!  

Great work guys!!  Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2019)

Milestones for the 6th March 2019!!




@laptop-hpc !! 

Great work mate  
Until tomorrow all


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

Milestones for the 7th March 2019!!




@ArbitraryAffection !!  

Great work mate, that's some nice crunching for just a days work    Lets see how fast you climb up the ranks 
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th March 2019!! 




@GREASEMONKEY !!  
@ArbitraryAffection !!  
Great work guys!!  @ArbitraryAffection , those Ryzen systems are rocking you along very nicely!!   I expect to see more of you soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th March 2019!!





@Zachary85 !!  
@ArbitraryAffection !!  
It won't be taking you long @ArbitraryAffection to get up through these milestones!!   Thank you for your support!!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Great work guys!!  @ArbitraryAffection , those Ryzen systems are rocking you along very nicely!!   I expect to see more of you soon!!




I don't wanna sound too pro amd or fanboy-y haha but honestly for things like Distributed Computing, Ryzen has been a huge boon. It's efficient, and the best bit; it's cheap. Never before has so much processor power been available at such low cost. Honestly i haven't even spent huge amounts on my farm^^ most of it is bits i had laying around and the boards are all budget oriented :0 with DDR4 coming down in price and price cuts on Ryzen 8 cores it is so easy and even cheap to set up a huge amount of CPU power to help out 

I just need one more 1700 to max out my farm they are £145 now on amazon new. But i ran out of money to spend on it  Must be something i can sell in my attic XD

Anyway thanks so much for everyone's continued support and helping me out with tips and generally being super awesome. I love contributing to WCG as its a good cause but its great also to be part of this lovely community and team


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2019)

Glad to have you on board @ArbitraryAffection 
I hope to have enticed my good mate @TheMadDutchDude ....   He's the one to blame for all the hardware and problems I have!!


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

I guess @ArbitraryAffection can blame me, then. I suckered him into WCG from his lego rendering thread.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> I guess @ArbitraryAffection can blame me, then. I suckered him into WCG from his lego rendering thread.


Haha yes you did 

Actually haven't rendered a model since I started WCG lol. Too many numbers to crunch. Never enough cores. :0

Well honestly I rendered all my existing models already, and have slowly been poking away at a new ship but taking ages to build not ready to render yet


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah... I didn't expect you to buy more hardware for crunching, though... I hope you didn't go out of your way doing that.

By this time next year I should have more money available  (loan will be paid off) but until then I'm kinda stuck with what I got. Maybe by then there will be some excellent Ryzen 2 hardware out, or really attractive Intel hardware, or dirt cheap 1700's...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Yeah... I didn't expect you to buy more hardware for crunching, though... I hope you didn't go out of your way doing that.
> 
> By this time next year I should have more money available  (loan will be paid off) but until then I'm kinda stuck with what I got. Maybe by then there will be some excellent Ryzen 2 hardware out, or really attractive Intel hardware, or dirt cheap 1700's...


no no, it's fine, I Love it ^^ I did Folding at home a while back actually but never really joined any teams. I love having the farm set up to crunch numbers  And yess I am so interested in Zen 2. For sure i will be updating my farm with 7nm 8 cores, so something like 30-50% more performance at the same wattage as 1700 (65W) or, i think, I would play with the settings and maybe reduce the wattage to 45W and have a smaller (or minimal) performance gain and reap the benefits of lower electricity bill cost while crunching the same amount of numbers I Do hope there is a =< 45W "E" model in the lineup with 8 or more cores, I mean at retail, not OEM. They would be perfect for this.

As for intel, currently, I was very interested in i9 9900T for this job and 35W it is definitely optimised for efficiency, but the cost of buying the CPU is simply too high, if its anything like 9900/K/KF pricing it's 3xmore expensive than 65W 1700 for probably the same or a bit higher / bit lower performance (lower wattage though). Intel will lose the perf/watt crown (they keep it currently, though, only just) when 7nm Ryzen 3000 launches middle of this year. But yeah, this time next year Intel 10nm Ice Lake will re-take the crown, though, IMO. But again, probably not by a huge amount - but every little helps. (AFAIK Intel 10nm >> TSMC 7nm). 2020 will be an exciting year all round as hopefully the 10nm parts will be out too.


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2019)

Don't fall too hard for the 9900T. Intel chips rate TDP at base clock, and the 9900T has a fantastically low base clock of 1.7GHz. Once Turbo activates (and the max all core Turbo speed is also capped at a meager 3.3GHz), that 35w figure is squarely out the window. Remember seeing any reports about the 9900K going way past the rated 95w? Yeah...

@thebluebumblebee this is where it would be handy to be able to look up WCG machines by CPU and see what kind of points they put out. I remember you mentioned a way of doing it before... but I have no idea what it was or where I can find that post again.


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> I guess @ArbitraryAffection can blame me, then. I suckered him into WCG from his lego rendering thread.



I can't believe I missed that!!   So sorry there @ArbitraryAffection !!  But very glad you did, you are a very valuable asset to the TPU team


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th March 2019!!




@Boatvan !!  
@ArbitraryAffection !!  

Congrats to both of our stoners  
Wonder who might be with us tomorrow....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> @thebluebumblebee this is where it would be handy to be able to look up WCG machines by CPU and see what kind of points they put out. I remember you mentioned a way of doing it before... but I have no idea what it was or where I can find that post again.


@hat Here you are Alphabetic sorted CPUs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2019)

hat said:


> Don't fall too hard for the 9900T. Intel chips rate TDP at base clock, and the 9900T has a fantastically low base clock of 1.7GHz. Once Turbo activates (and the max all core Turbo speed is also capped at a meager 3.3GHz), that 35w figure is squarely out the window. Remember seeing any reports about the 9900K going way past the rated 95w? Yeah...
> 
> @thebluebumblebee this is where it would be handy to be able to look up WCG machines by CPU and see what kind of points they put out. I remember you mentioned a way of doing it before... but I have no idea what it was or where I can find that post again.


I have an i3-3220T that is my always on cruncher.  It's rated at 35 watts and it pulls 43-44 watts from the wall.  Intel's normally good with TDP=power usage, except with the recent "K" models.  The "T" models often go into AIO systems, so the power draw has to be carefully defined.

AFAIK, there's no simple way to look up individual CPU's.  You can, however, go to BOINCStats and browse through their hosts listing.  I've even used "find" to search each page quickly. https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/list/


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th March 2019!!





@Bolobu??!!  
@AmioriK !!  

Awesome work!!  
Wonder who might be on there tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th March 2019!!




@laptop-hpc !!  

Great work man!!  
Wonder if there'll be anyone else on there tomorrow??...  Until then


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th March 2019!! 




@AmioriK !!  
Great work there mate   Quickly climbing up the charts aren't we 
Until tomorrow guys


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th March 2019!!




@Basard !!  
@AmioriK !!  

Great work guys, keep it going


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th March 2019!!




@AmioriK !!  

Great work mate, thought you'd be here a bit sooner mind  
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th March 2019!!




@Radical_Edward !! 

Great work man!!   Hopefully see you soon 
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 18, 2019)

Had the rigs offline a lot lately to sort out the mess. :/ Took me like 5 hours to move everything around yesterday. But now I got the 3 linux 8 core crunchers up and munching OpenZika/FAH/MCM I think it will make it up for it.

I'm coming for a spot in top 5 haha >:3

I'll claw my way there with Ryzen Powah!!!
But in all seriousness; It's all for Science! Doesn't matter where you are on the list, every number crunched helps change the world, for the better. Happy crunching guys


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th March 2019!!




@AmioriK !!  

Great work mate!!   Those Ryzen's certainly doing you proud 
Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th March 2019!!




@snddenraj ??!!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@AmioriK !!  

Great day for stoners yesterday, congrats to them all 
See you all tomorrow


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 16th March 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 118884
> @Radical_Edward !!
> ...



I'm still around, I just don't check the forum super often lol.


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th March 2019!!




@FordGT90Concept !!  
@NastyHabits !!  
@roakfurt ??!!  
@AmioriK !!  

What a great day for stoners today


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th March 2019!!

*

*

Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow 
Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st March 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but maybe tomorrow 
Until then


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd March 2019!!




@phill 

Well hopefully we'll see someone else or two tomorrow  
Until tomorrow's stats guys


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd March 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
Until tomorrow's stats guys


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th March 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
Until tomorrow guys


----------



## hat (Mar 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd March 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 119500
> @phill
> ...



Did you just tag yourself? There's a joke or two I could make about that...


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

I tag everyone, me included   I just sometimes feel rather special


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th March 2019!!




@sneddenraj !!  
@CattyMcCatface !!  

Congrats to our stoners   I wonder who might be on the list tomorrow??  
Until then everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th March 2019!!




@Arjai !!  
@CattyMcCatface !!  

Amazing work there @Arjai , I'm trying to keep up!!  
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th March 2019!!




@CattyMcCatface !!  

Great work mate, fast approaching the 1m mark   Congrats !! 
Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th March 2019!!





Sadly no one today but here's hoping for tomorrow 
Until then everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th March 2019!!




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  

Nice work mate   Keep it going 
Until tomorrow...


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th March 2019!!

Sadly no stoners today!!  

Maybe tomorrow??  Until then


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st March 2019!!





@rsh5155!!??  

Great work man!!   Until tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st April 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow 
Until then


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd April 2019!!




@ozteam !!??  

Great work     Wonder who might be on the list tomorrow??....
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd April 2019!!




@BirdoSwaggins !!  

Great work man!!   On both milestone tables


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th April 2019!!





@roakfurt !!  
@Basard !!  

Great work guys   I hope we'll see you again soon 
Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th April 2019!!




@TRWOV ??!!  

Great day for our stoner, apologises, I'm unsure of the person to tag in the forum  
Until tomorrow


----------



## Bow (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2019)

phill said:


> On both milestone tables


You should search this thread for "twins", but not at work.


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should search this thread for twins, but not at work.





EDIT - That wasn't so bad @thebluebumblebee ...  Could it be this is why not many people are crunching any more??  The lack of the twins??


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th April 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow 
Until then everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th April 2019!!





Sadly none today but hopefully tomorrow we can bring the twins back  
Until then everyone


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th April 2019!!




@newtekie1 !!  
@theoneandonlymrk !!  

Great work for the stoners


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th April 2019!! 




@thebluebumblebee !!  
@laptop-hpc !!  

What an achievement for @thebluebumblebee      You sir are flying along!!  Massive congrats!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2019)

One of the things that has surprised me this winter is my WCG rank.  I was pleased to see that I was getting into the top 1000 and then ignored my progress on that front.  I was stunned when I recently looked and saw  that I was dropping into the top 700.  I don't know if this is because of my ~60,000 PPD average or if a lot of users got to 30 million and quit.Anyway, here's to the next 40 million.


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th April 2019!!...




@Norton !!  

Amazing work for our Stoner @Norton  today...  Here's to the next 150m mate    I hope you're doing well and are alright


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2019)

@thebluebumblebee it seems it's a bit of both I believe, but amazing work you have done nevertheless   Surprised that I've managed to get passed and on my way to 12m so, I'm not so hot on your heels but I'll be there at some point   
Great work mate


----------



## Bow (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th April 2019!!




@ozteam!!  

Great work mate!!  Keep on going, until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 21, 2019)

hmmm. Where's @phill ?
It been nearly 10 days since this has been updated.

Same for Pie and Daily Number's.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 21, 2019)

My guess would be that Phil is on holiday - Easter is first holiday time in UK after winter.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th April 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th April 2019!!




@Aurian !!  

Great work to our stoner!!  Who will be around tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th April 2019!!
@Bow ??!!  (Apologies if this is wrong!!)  17m!!  
@spout23 !! 14m!!    

Apologises guys, seem to have missed the screen grab of the milestones for the day!! 
Anyways, congrats to our stoners


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th April 2019!!




@sneddenraj !!??  

Great work for our lone stoner!!  Who might be on here tomorrow??


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th April 2019!!




@Arjai !!  

Your flying up the leader board   Great work mate and congrats


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th April 2019!!





@theonedub !!  

Massive congrats to our stoner for the day, great work


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th April 2019!!




@Zexio!!??  

Great work for our stoner today!!  Please keep it up


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th April 2019!!




@roakfurt !!??  

Great work to our stoner today!!  It's a shame if they aren't a member of the forum or if they are using a different name as I'm not sure who to tag, if anyone can advise that'll be great


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st April 2019!!





Sadly no one today but always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd April 2019!!




@Aurlan !!??  

Great work to our stoner today


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd April 2019!!




@agent00skid !!  

Massive congrats to our stoner today!!  And I believe we are now, up to date!!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th April 2019!!




@Para_Franck ??!! 

Great result for our stoner for the day


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th April 2019!!




@Jizzler !!??  
@Russ64 !!  

Great job for our stoners yesterday   Keep on going guys!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th April 2019!?!





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th April 2019!!




@NastyHabits !!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th April 2019!!




@HammerON !!  
@sneddenraj !!??  
@Folgore !!  
@Ferrum Master !!  

Amazing work everyone, @HammerON wow!!    Great day for all our stoners today!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th April 2019!!





@phill !! 
@Antykain !!  
@Basard !!  

Great work for our Stoners yesterday!!    Amazing!!   I wonder who we will have tomorrow??


----------



## phill (May 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th April 2019!!





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st May 2019!!




@4x4n !!  

Amazing work and support from this stoner, what a massive milestone!!  Congrats to you sir @4x4n !!


----------



## phill (May 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd May 2019!!





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow   
See you then guys and gals!!


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 1st May 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 122176
> @4x4n !!
> ...




Didn't even realize this 

Keep on crunching everyone.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd May 2019!!




@roakfurt ??!!  
@ozteam ??!!  
@stevorob !!  

Great work from our stoners today, amazing milestone for @stevorob !!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th May 2019!!




@moonboystrikesback !!  

Great work from our stoner today   Hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th May 2019!!




@BlackSun59 !!  

Great work from our stoner today    Will hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th May 2019!!




@Radical_Edward !!  
@tami626 !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!     Hopefully will be seeing you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th May 2019....





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## tami626 (May 11, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 6th May 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 122466
> @Radical_Edward !!
> ...



I am getting really slow at hitting milestones. That really makes me want to upgrade to Zen 2. 

Also, thank you @phill for keeping up this thread, it is a great motivation!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th May 2019!!





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th May 2019!!




@Arjai !!            

Another great milestone for you here sir!!    Congrats!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th May 2019!!




@laptop-hpc !!  
@ozteam !!??  

Great work stoners for today   Amazing work


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th May 2019!!





@Aurlan ??!!  

Congrats to our stoner for today   Great work!!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

And last but not least, the Stoners for the 12th May 2019!!





Ah well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

Anyone interested in the milestones for today??  Here's the stoners that have popped up 




Well team TPU, very very impressive milestone!!                
I'm so pleased and proud to be a part of this team  Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th May 2019!!




@Karl5275 ?!?!                

Great work for our stoner today


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th May 2019!!





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th May 2019!!




@HBalazs.hu ??!!             
@Basard !!  

Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th May 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th May 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th May 2019!!





Sadly none today either, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th May 2019!!




@XZero450 !!       
@ozteam !!??  

Great day for our two stoners    Great work guys!!


----------



## phill (May 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st May 2019!!





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd May 2019....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd May 2019!!....




@Deelron !!     

Great work man!!   Amazing milestone!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th May 2019!!





Sadly no one today, there's always hope for tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th May 2019!!




@D.Law !!?? 
@hat !!  

Great work today guys, amazing milestones


----------



## phill (May 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th May 2019!!




@Dorothydot !!??         

Congrats to our stoner for the day    Hopefully we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (May 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th May 2019!!




@T-Bob ??!!                           

Amazing milestone from our stoner today   Amazing contribution


----------



## phill (May 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th May 2019!!





Sadly no one for today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th May 2019!!





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 31, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th May 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but hopefully maybe someone tomorrow?


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st May 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow??....


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st June 2019!!




@phill  

Well I hope to see a few more people here soon !!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd June 2019!!




@sneddenraj ??!!  
@Arjai !!  

Great work from our stoners as always, @Arjai , you're moving up the rankings very nicely indeed!!    Congrats sir!!


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

Stoners for 3rd June 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th June 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th June 2019!!






Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 11th May 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 122902
> @Aurlan ??!!
> ...



that's me, sorry I changed my WCG id last year, kinda forgot to change my username here at tpu  thanks!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th June 2019!!




@wanksta !!         

Welcome to the milestones my good man!!    I hope to see you again here soon   Great start for you


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Sempron Guy said:


> that's me, sorry I changed my WCG id last year, kinda forgot to change my username here at tpu  thanks!
> View attachment 124405



I'll try and remember it but I'm a bit useless at times !!      Great to have you back!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th June 2019!!




@wanksta !!        

Great start for our new cruncher!!     I hope we'll see you again very soon mate!!   Great work and thank you for joining the TPU team


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th June 2019!!




@GREASEMONKEY !!                    

An amazing milestone from our stoner yesterday   Congrat you lations


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th June 2019!!




@K3ack3r ??!!        

Welcome to our new cruncher @k3ack3r!!    Congrats on the milestone as well!!


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th June 2019!!




@k3ack3r !??!     
@wanksta !!     

Great work from our stoners yesterday


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th June 2019!!




@k3ack3r !!??       
@Basard !!  
@ozteam ??!!  

Great day for our stoners    Great work everyone, please keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th June 2019!!




@k3ack3r !!??  

Great work for our stoner today   Nice work there man!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th June 2019!!




@NastyHabits !!          
@laptop-hpc !!  
@k3ack3r !!  

A very busy day for our stoners!!  Amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st June 2019!!




@k3ack3r !!  
@tami626 !!  

Another amazing day for our stoners    And K3ack3r being on it two days running...  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd June 2019!!




@K3ack3r!!       
@Sempron Guy !! 

Well I did remember this time..  Surprising that!!    Great work guys


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd June 2019!!




@K3ack3r !!  

Great work from our stoner yesterday    Keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th June 2019!!





@K3ack3r ??!!          
@Boatvan !!  
@wanksta !!  

Great work everyone, what a great day for our Stoners


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th June 2019!!




@agent00skid !!               

Amazing milestone there for @agent00skid !!    Many congrats mate!!    Looking forward to the next 20m!!


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th June 2019!!




@Arjai !!  

Man you're flying @Arjai !!  I wonder if we will ever be near to each other again??..... Keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th June 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th June 2019!!






Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th June 2019!!




@k3ack3r !!??        

Many congrats to our stoner yesterday    Does anyone recognise the user name at all??  Be great to tag them in


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th June 2019!!





Sadly there's none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st July 2019!!




@wanksta !!         

Great day for our new stoner!!    Hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Saved for the 2nd July 2019!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd July 2019!!




@Radical_Edward !!             
@k3ack3r !!  

Great work from our stoners today    Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th July 2019!!




@carlramsey ??!!  
@Norton !! 

Great work from our stoners and an AMAZING milestone for @Norton !!  Wow mate, truly amazing    We all hope you're ok and well buddy !!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th July 2019!!




@Basard !!          

Great work to our stoner today    Hopefully we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th July 2019!!  




@K3ack3r !!??        
@ozteam !!??  

Great work guys    Look forward to seeing you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th July 2019!!





@phill !!  
@newtekie1 !!          

Great work to our stoner today     We'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th July 2019!!




@FordGT90Concept !!                   
@vaidas40 ??!!  
@laptop-hpc !!  

Great work for our stoners!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th July 2019!!




@K3ack3r !!??  

Great work to our stoner!!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st July 2019!!




@AlienIsGOD !!           
@k3ack3r !!??  

Congrats to our stoners today!!    Keep up the great work    Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 22, 2019)

Woot 9 million


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd July 2019!!






Sadly none but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd July 2019!!




@spout23 ??!!                 
@Basard !!  

Great work today for our stoners   !!  Hopefully see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th July 2019!!





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th July 2019!!




@k3ack3r !!??        
@ozteam !!??  

Great work guys    Hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th July 2019!!




@wanksta !!       

Great work to our stoner and we'll hopefully see him again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th July 2019!!




@twuersch !!??                    
@laptop-hpc !!  
@k3ack3r !!  

Congrats to our busy stoners yesterday!!  Hopefully we'll see them again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th July 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st July 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st August 2019!!




@k3ack3r!!??        

Congrats to our stoner, hopefully we'll see them again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd August 2019!!




@twilyth !!                   
@t_ski ??!!  

Two of our highest crunchers, amazing milestones guys!!!!  Utterly amazing contributions....There's not enough emotions to put in a post like this I feel.... 

I'd like to think, hopefully one day I'll get there, maybe and hopefully before @Arjai .......      We'll see.....


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd August 2019!!




@rsh5155 !! ??  
@k3ack3r !! ??  

Great work guys, keep it up    Hopefully see you soon


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th August 2019!!




@BirdoSwaggins !!         

Great work man!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th August 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th August 2019!!




@k3ack3r !?!?   

Great work man, hopefully see you around again soon and on the forums too!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th August 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 11, 2019)

Tooting my own horn.  Milestones for August 10, 2019


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th August 2019!!




@Basard !!       
@Lorec !!  

Congrats to our stoners and welcome to the TPU team @Lorec !!    Nice to have you here!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th August 2019!!




@Arjai !! 
@k3ack3r !?!?! 

Great work to our stoners today, @Arjai you're flying along!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Tooting my own horn.  Milestones for August 10, 2019
> View attachment 129009



Great work mate   

@laptop-hpc !!  Your on the stoners list as well today    Congrats to you as well!!


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th August 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th August 2019!!




@toastem2004 !!         

Great work mate!!    Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th August 2019!!





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow  :


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th August 2019!!




@phill !! 
@skumtott ??!!        
@Ensefalon !!  

Ah two milestones in one day, I must be lucky   
Great work to our other two stoners as well and welcome to the TPU team and Forums @Ensefalon !!    Look forward to seeing you here again soon I hope!!


----------



## Ensefalon (Aug 15, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th August 2019!!
> 
> View attachment 129294
> @phill !!
> ...




Not a problem at all, I'll post my setup later when I get home. Im averaging 4k points a day I believe right now with my 7 servers.  But thanks for the mention man, I am glad I could help y'all out!

EDIT: Projected numbers may be much much higher


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th August 2019!!





@Ensefalon !!        

Keep it going man!!    Nice scores going up!!  Great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2019)

Ensefalon said:


> Not a problem at all, I'll post my setup later when I get home. Im averaging 4k points a day I believe right now with my 7 servers.  But thanks for the mention man, I am glad I could help y'all out!
> 
> EDIT: Projected numbers may be much much higher



Feel free to post up what you have in the Show off your Farm!! and How efficient is your cruncher??    If you use Windows the scores might be a little lower compared to using Linux but it's all personal preference    Really glad to have you on board!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th August 2019....





Sadly none today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th August 2019....




@Ensefalon !!        

Great work for our stoner!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th August 2019!!





@bogmali !!  
@Jstn7477 !!  

Amazing milestone for @Jstn7477 there!!  And @bogmali as well passing a milestone I've not long passed by!!  Congrats to you both!!  We all look forward to seeing you both again soon


----------



## Bow (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th August 2019...




@ozteam ??!!        

Great work from our stoner today!!  We hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th August 2019....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st August 2019...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd August 2019..




@Jizzler ??!!          
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Aurlan ??!!!  

Great work to our stoners   @laptop-hpc you are flying!!  Congrats with the top daily 10 spot!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd August 2019...




@theonedub !!                   

Amazing milestone for our stoner today!!  Impressive numbers sir!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th August 2019....




@Para_Franck ??!!      
@Basard !!  
@Ensefalon !!  

Great work to our stoners!!    We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th August 2019....




@Radical_Edward !!            

Amazing milestone there @Radical_Edward !!  We hope to see you again soon....


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th August 2019!!





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th August 2019!!...




@Lorec !!         

Great to see you in the list my good man!!   I hope we'll be seeing you again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th August 2019....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th August 2019...





Will update when I get home  I can't believe I've missed this one...

Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th August 2019...




@laptop-hpc !!          

You are flying along sir!!    Many thanks for your contributions and support!!    Amazing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

31st August 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

1st September 2019!!





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd September 2019....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## Bow (Sep 3, 2019)

I passed 15 million over the weekend


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2019)

Bow said:


> I passed 15 million over the weekend



@Bow I'm really sorry you never got a mention, I can see BowHunter (which I'm guessing is you?) but I never saw anything pop up on the milestones tab on the Free-DC page  I'll add you in on the 30th if I can, if not, I'll ask a Mod to edit the post for me 

EDIT - I'll have to get a mod to do it, I think they get locked out after a little while


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd September 2019....




@blunt14468 ??!!            
Team TPU !!!!!!  

If everyone wasn't all over the world I'd have to see if we could arrange a beer or meet up!!    What a milestone for TPU!!  3.4 billion points!!   Amazing!!    I can't wait for 3.5 billion!!

If anyone could advise me Blunt14468 username is, I'll make a note and try to remember for next time   Great work man and for everyone who contributes one unit or a 1000 a day, thank you so much for this support and your contribution!!  We wouldn't be here without you all!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th September 2019...






Sadly there's none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th September 2019....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th September 2019....




@Ferrum Master !!        
@Lorec !!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!    Hopefully we'll see you both soon


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th September 2019....




@carlramsey ??!!       
@_Antares_ ??!!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Deelron !!  

What an amazing day for stoners today!!      If anyone had advise me of some users names for all I've not been able to tag that would be great  
Can't wait to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th September 2019....





Sadly none today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th September 2019...





Sadly none, but there is always tomorrow    Keep up the great work everyone


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th September 2019.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th September 2019....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th September 2019...




@Arctic ?!!             
@Lorec !!  

Great work guys!!    Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## Lorec (Sep 14, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 12th September 2019...
> 
> View attachment 131857
> @Arctic ?!!
> ...


Trying to be more consistent with my crunching time.
Also aiming for that wcg cruncher badge!  lets do this!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th September 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th September 2019...





@jjames888 ??!!                    - I can't remember the right user name for this member!!  
@laptop-hpc !!   - You sir are on a roll  
@Redtoad ??!!   - Not sure who this is??  Can anyone advise??  

Amazing day for our stoners today   May they keep contributing as long as they can    Great work and we'll hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th September 2019....




@Xenturion ??!!        
@wanksta !!  

Great day for stoners today as well    Awesome work guys!!    Hopefully see you soon


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th September 2019....




@phill !!  
@thebluebumblebee !!                          

Amazing work for our stoner today   @thebluebumblebee I'm miles behind so I'm not sure I'll be anywhere near your score any time soon!! Hats off to you sir!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2019)

Here's why and when I got started.  Gotta love my noob questions.  Back when we had contests/challenges.








						TPU WCG/F@H Contest
					

TechPowerUp! World Community Grid and Folding@Home Teams Crunching/Folding contest.     The Grand Prize is a complete turnkey Crunching/Folding rig consisting of the following hardware:   Intel Pentium E5200  Biostar TForce TP35D2-A7 Rosewill Fort 120 CPU Cooler Nvidia GTX 260 1 GB...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I was trying so hard to get to the 60,000 BOINC points:


> So, to try to get some more PPD, I put another X2 4400+ at work running 64 bit Win7, using the 64 bit client, which is supposed to to get more PPD. Results? With 4 machines running 7 Athlon 64 cores yesterday? 529 points! For the day. I'd lol if it wasn't so sad.


And then latter:


> Day 41 of this contest. My BOINC points? 41,158. I'm actually above 1000 PPD for the first time. 60,000? No problem. Should make it by a day or two!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th September 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's why and when I got started.  Gotta love my noob questions.  Back when we had contests/challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do wish we had some more competitions but it seems they have been rather thin on the ground..  Wonder if we could come up with something among the team?


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th September 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th September 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Until then


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th September 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st September 2019....




@laptop-hpc !!             

@laptop-hpc you're flying along!!    Great work and many thanks for your massive contribution as well   See you again soon no doubt


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd September 2019.......




@rsh5155 !!??  
@Arjai !!  

Great work to our stoners   @Arjai, your getting further and further away from me here!!  Not going to catch up with you anytime soon!!      Great work tho mate!!   What's the ETA on the rest of the farm going back on??


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd September 2019....




@Boatvan !!        

Great work mate!!    Keep on going!!  We'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2019)

@phill I am unsure when but, thinking sometime in November, I will get the rest of my boxes up and crunching again. Maybe sooner, IDK. Mostly depends on the weather, it has been unseasonably mild so far, no complaints, so I would rather not heat my apartment, quite yet.



P.S. currently diagnosing one of the i3's that has been locking up and I need to get my laptop fan fixed and my A10 game and crunch machine needs some new memory. So, I have a few projects going to remake the farm 100% and then the A10 will add 4 more cores, when I get that up and running.

If I could afford it, I would build a new 3950 box, I could retire 3 of the T3500's, only lose 4 threads and drop over 500 watts of usage. I think there is an 8 core 3700(?) that runs at 65 watts? 2 of those could be cheaper builds than 1 3950? We'll see, not gonna happen this year, but maybe next crunching season, ie. winter, I might have a newer box, or boxes, in my Farm. It would be nice to not have to pay ALL year for 5 to 6 months of full on Crunching!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I'm not sure I'll be passing you by, even more so when all the farm is up and running!! 

I tend to only run when the suns out as the solar is my savoir!! lol  I couldn't afford the 8 rigs I have running 24/7, with the few extras I have hidden away at the moment, there's definitely not a chance of that lot being on  

The 1700X's I have currently with no tweaking at all pull about 150 to 175w for 16 threads, which isn't bad but then they do have a RX 480 Strix card in them both and I bet that'll add a few watts even with it just being sat being idle...  Still with those two running 24/7, I get about 22k each from them both I think, so the 8 to 12 hours most of my systems run the scores I manage seem to do fairly ok   I'm happy with it, I'm not trying to push too far simply because I can't afford the cash that it would cost me to run the farm..  I missed out on today, just had on quad core running, so my scores dropped like a tank today..   Oh well   Always another day.... 

I can well imagine that all of the rigs you have running must take a mass of power, hats off to you for running so much, for so long!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2019)

Yea, even though it seems a lot, I am running more efficiently, w loads more cores, than my previous Farm with much older tech. AMD 2000 stuff may be my next new generation, as people upgrade to 3000. Simply to keep some costs down, yet still save a ton in electric use. We'll see. If I can continue my car count increases, at work, I may get some bigger monthly bonuses. That will go a long way towards upgrading the Farm, sooner. I hope! My Xeons, all 225W's of them, are 6/12 and the options of 8/16 core AMD's are simply awesome in comparison.

Each of the T3500's will hit 6-7000 ppd the 2700's from AMD almost double that, for less W's. Win/Win, no? Plus, the small form factor boards are very good for crunching, with the right VRM's, and will free up my rack space, too! LOL. But, it's the cost per box...case, PSU, DDR4...We'll see.

rough estimate of one replacement box for my Farm. Nearly a hundred Watts less, 8/16 vs. 6/12. $400+ dollars more than one T3500 all set up.
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/bYxJ7T

I could go cheaper on the case, but I love these, and I could just get a spinner HHD, that might be the route I go but, SSD's are cheap also. That's my initial goal, build 2 of these by next winter and retire the T-3500's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2019)

Arjai said:


> I think there is an 8 core 3700(?) that runs at 65 watts?


The 3700X has a TDP of 65 watts, but that is not how much it runs on. (I still think it's a great choice for crunching)  My 65 watt TDP 1700 uses 130 watts from the wall.  Intel, on the other hand: 35 watt TDP i5-6500T uses 38 watts from the wall.


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm with you on that @Arjai ...

The cost of crunching isn't just in the electric you use whilst the rigs are on, but also trying to get the most efficient hardware out there to make the most of the power used...  I'm soooo grateful for my solar panels, they can produce some magical numbers simply because I can't use all the power they produce whilst it's nice sunny weather, means I can use pretty much anything in the house and not worry about it.  

PCs I have on currently range from anything around 90w loaded, to over 420w loaded.  Once I get the servers sorted out (I've a little surprise lined up with some luck) and got them running I'll be testing them again to see what they draw.  That will definitely be interesting, even more so if the fans kick in at full speed lol  I think the fans can add an extra 200w on top of the draw..  They are literally that powerful!  

I have gone for the full size boards and higher end stuff, as over spec'd cooling and such if your running 24/7 all the time I think does have it's benefits...  The 17/27/3700 CPUs from AMD are amazing, 65w TDP for the CPU is brilliant stuff..  I'm waiting for some good deals to come around as my good friend @TheMadDutchDude is trying to source me a couple of boards and CPUs..  I'll be replacing some of the quad core systems I have with the Ryzen eight cores   But that's all off in the distance..  Hopefully it'll pan out but I'll wait and see 

Can't wait to see the development from you and @thebluebumblebee


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th September 2019.....






@4x4n !!       
@Lorec !!  

Great work from our stoners!!    Hopefully see you both very soon!!  @4x4n amazing work there sir!!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd August 2019..
> 
> View attachment 129874
> @Jizzler ??!!
> ...



that would be me again  Hopefully my planned Zen 2 upgrade will materialize before the end of the year so I could go back crunching for more results full time. Currently using a slightly overclocked 1200 so I could only do so much unfortunately


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Sempron Guy said:


> that would be me again  Hopefully my planned Zen 2 upgrade will materialize before the end of the year so I could go back crunching for more results full time. Currently using a slightly overclocked 1200 so I could only do so much unfortunately



You're definitely keeping me on my toes!!    Another name change or am I just getting old and forgetting things lol??

Whatever you're doing is very much appreciated, so please don't think it's not enough


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th September 2019...





Wow what a list today!! 
@bogmali !!                     
@theonedub !!  
@Zachary85 !!  
@Dorothydot ??!!  

Amazing day for our stoners yesterday, congrats to each of you, amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th September 2019....




@Lorec !!         

Great work from our stoner today!!    We all hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th September 2019...




@Lorec !!        

Great work to our stoner today    We will hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th September 2019...




@laptop-hpc !!             

Great work from our stoner   I think your trying to catch up @Norton at this rate!!   Please keep up the amazing work!!   
See you tomorrow....


----------



## Bow (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th September 2019....




@Lorec !!       

Great work to our stoner today   @Lorec , we hope to see you again soon


----------



## Lorec (Sep 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 29th September 2019....
> 
> View attachment 132956
> @Lorec !!
> ...


tomorrow in fact! 
finally hitting juicy 100k!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th September 2019....




@Lorec !!         

Well here you are @Lorec !!!!  Congrats mate!!  Hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st October 2019........





Sadly on one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## Lorec (Oct 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 30th September 2019....
> 
> View attachment 133094
> @Lorec !!
> ...


Finally I can proudly post with my "WCG Cruncher" Badge! Only one problem...

 I want more computers!!! 
Got a X470 hanging around, thinking about building a r7 1700 cruncher. 
But maybe I should wait for electricity bill first 
Pushing for good cause and for team TPU!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Finally I can proudly post with my "WCG Cruncher" Badge! Only one problem...
> 
> I want more computers!!!
> Got a X470 hanging around, thinking about building a r7 1700 cruncher.
> ...



The 1700's are great little crunchers, I have two of them   I think they sip the juice compared to some of the kit I use, around 150w to 180w but that is with an RX480 plugged in as well, so I'm guessing with some tweaking I could get that number down..

Keeping up with crunching mate ain't cheap, let alone the electric costs, the hardware costs can get crazy...  Depending on what you want and buy   I'm sure you're fully aware   Thank you for all your support so far   Team TPU seem to do so well for so few members... Can't ask for more than that


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd October 2019....




@theoneandonlymrk !!         

Congrats to our stoner today   !!  We look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th October 2019......




@laptop-hpc !!         

Great work my good sir!!  You are flying along!!     See you again soon no doubt??


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th October 2019....




@swhite4784 ??!!                          
@Norton01 !!!! 
@Lorec !!  

Great work everyone and massive shout out to @swhite4784 and @Norton!!  Such amazing milestones, they are definitely worth a mention!!  Respect out to Norton for his massive support in TPU's crunching just like @ion as well as @Jstn7477 and @mstenholm ....  Without you we'd never be seeing the scores we see each day   I wish I could say more, so I'll just do this instead


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th October 2019....





Sadly no one today but hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th October 2019......





@l3nderb ??!!       
@ozteam ??!!  

Nice work by our stoners today    If we can find the members and tag them if anyone knows of them, that'll be great!!    Until tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th October 2019.............





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th October 2019.....




@AlienIsGOD !!              
@Ciuperca Alexandru !!??  
@Lorec !!  

Great work from our stoners today, may we hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th October 2019....




@laptop-hpc !!          

Amazing work from our stoner, I think @laptop-hpc is aiming for that number 1 spot    Looking forward to seeing you again soon mate!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th October 2019....




@PolRoger !!    

Amazing work from our stoner today!!    Great work man and we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th October 2019...




@Lorec !!         

Great work matey!!    We'll hopefully be seeing you again shortly I'm sure!!    Congrats to our stoner for today!!


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th October 2019....




@newtekie1 !!        
@Lorec !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    May we see them again very soon  
Great work guys!!


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st October 2019



@laptop-hpc getting close to that 10 mil!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 23, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd October 2019



Not today, but maybe tomorrow??


----------



## Lorec (Oct 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd October 2019!



@phill - senpai is not here to celebrate his own 17M! his rigs are going highwire while he is on holiday  anyhow CONGRATS!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th October 2019!




...Uh   I dont know this scrub but congrats on juicy 500k!
Hopefully some meaningful milestones tomorrow!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th October 2019!





@toastem2004    3,5M!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Stoners for the 23rd October 2019!
> View attachment 134815
> @phill - senpai is not here to celebrate his own 17M! his rigs are going highwire while he is on holiday  anyhow CONGRATS!



Thank you for the mention   I left 2 out of my 10 rigs on whilst I was away, so I thought why not   They aren't anything massively special I don't think, two 1700X's running a few tasks, air cooled and definitely not tweaked in anyway shape or form at all   I did see the results they had made for the few days, I was knocked on my "$%!!  I was very impressed by the two of them


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th October 2019....




@NastyHabits !!               
@Lorec !!  

Amazing work to our stoners!!    We'll hopefully be seeing you both back here soon!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you @phill!  Once again asleep at the stick.   I didn't even notice my milestone.


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th October 2019....




@Radical_Edward !!            

Great work to our stoner today    We'll hopefully be seeing you again soon


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th October 2019....




@Lorec !!      
@wanksta !!  

Congrats to both of our stoners!!   Great work guys, please do keep it up!!    We'll hopefully see you both soon


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th October 2019....




@laptop-hpc !!            
@Folgore !!  

Great work to our stoners for yesterday!!    We'll hopefully be seeing them again shortly


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th October 2019....




@Lorec !!         

Moving quickly up the racks now bud!!    Great work and we'll hopefully see you soon....


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2019)

Stoners for the 31st October 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st November 2019...




@FordGT90Concept !!                     
@bogmali !!  
@Lorec !!  

Another amazing day for our stoners today!!  Massively milestones for @FordGT90Concept and @bogmali .....Great work everyone


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd November 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd November 2019....





@spout23 ??!!            
@Lorec !!  

Well @Lorec, what a surprise seeing you here again    Great work my man!! I'm sure I've missed it in the past but if anyone knows spout23's forum name, that'll be great as we could tag and let them know  

Great day though both, keep it up


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th November 2019...




@D.Law ??!!                 
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@Lorec !!  

What a great day for our stoners   @Lorec ....  See you again tomorrow?? lol


----------



## Lorec (Nov 5, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 4th November 2019...
> 
> View attachment 135727
> @D.Law ??!!
> ...



Actually I will be a hair away from 850k. 
So, day after! 
Too often anyway!
Thank God that from  2Mil, I need 500k for a milestone!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Actually I will be a hair away from 850k.
> So, day after!
> Too often anyway!
> Thank God that from  2Mil, I need 500k for a milestone!



Now that's just disappointing   

I believe from 1m points, it's every 500,000 points until you hit I believe 10m, then it's every 1m   We'll see you soon enough I'm sure


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th November 2019....





Ummm....  Surprising...  No @Lorec today     (I'm teasing mate!!  )  No one today, but hopefully tomorrow?   @Lorec ??


----------



## Lorec (Nov 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 5th November 2019....
> 
> View attachment 135790
> 
> Ummm....  Surprising...  No @Lorec today     (I'm teasing mate!!  )  No one today, but hopefully tomorrow?   @Lorec ??


@phill You jinxed it ...


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorec said:


> @phill You jinxed it ...
> View attachment 135798



Loving it mate    If only the sun was out for me, I'd have more than a rig or two turned on right now


----------



## Lorec (Nov 6, 2019)

phill said:


> Loving it mate   If only the sun was out for me, I'd have more than a rig or two turned on right now


Yeah, life...
Another reason to really work on that efficiency!  
I actually have something on the way that will double my intel scores at lower tdp! hopefully soon!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Yeah, life...
> Another reason to really work on that efficiency!
> I actually have something on the way that will double my intel scores at lower tdp! hopefully soon!



The efficiency isn't such a worry with the solar panels but AMD with more cores just trumps the lot of it really...  I'm unsure of Threadripper, I'm not sure that is as efficient as the other high 2 or 3 series for sure.  That said, I'm very much looking forward to seeing the new details on the latest and greatest Threadripper and 3950X 

Sounds very interesting so I look forward to seeing what you do     I'm too busy trying to balance how much power I use to how much I turn on during the day...  These coming winter months will definitely see a decline in my scores until the sun picks up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2019)

3950X:  The baby Threadripper!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 3950X:  The baby Threadripper!


Yeah, what about it btw? Its november 　
I check for any info daily, no one seems to be talking about release date.


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 3950X:  The baby Threadripper!





Lorec said:


> Yeah, what about it btw? Its november
> I check for any info daily, no one seems to be talking about release date.



I thought it was today (7th November??) unless that's just the paper release??...


----------



## Lorec (Nov 7, 2019)

AMD is based in santa clara, california!
According to my research its already 7th there!
WHOLE 29min 45seconds!
What are they sleeping there or what?


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 135834
> AMD is based in santa clara, california!
> According to my research its already 7th there!
> WHOLE 29min 45seconds!
> What are they sleeping there or what?



Well if that's the case, they need to wake up, grab some coffee and get their skates on, cos I'd like some more information!!   

I know my good mate @TheMadDutchDude is in Ohio and he's now 6 hours behind me...


----------



## Lorec (Nov 7, 2019)

im in the future then!
Waiting already over 18h! 
Whole day in the office I was refreshing AMD website 
EDIT:
anyway should hit that 1Mil without 3950X on Monday


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorec said:


> im in the future then!
> Waiting already over 18h!
> Whole day in the office I was refreshing AMD website
> EDIT:
> anyway should hit that 1Mil without 3950X on Monday



Can't believe it   I look forward to someone in TPU getting a 3950X....  I wish I could afford one


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th November 2019....




@Aurlan ??!!       
@Lorec !!  

There he is again!!    @Lorec great work as always my man    Maybe see you tomorrow??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2019)

HardwareCanucks has a preview up.  What I found fascinating is the "ECO" mode that turns the 3950X into a 65 watt TDP CPU with 77% of normal performance.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Can't believe it  I look forward to someone in TPU getting a 3950X.... I wish I could afford one


That is going to be someone located in US who get it first. It took me 120 days to get a 3900, 12 core = 10 day/core. 16 core will then give me 160 days to save up to buy one and rest assure I will get one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2019)

@mstenholm math!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 7, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> That is going to be someone located in US who get it first. It took me 120 days to get a 3900, 12 core = 10 day/core. 16 core will then give me 160 days to save up to buy one and rest assure I will get one.


hell yeah. im getting the absolute first 3950X that lands in the country of samurai and cherry blossoms.
I will sleep on the doorstep of the shop that has it.
I will literally wait in front of delivery truck's parking spot.
I will camp that sh1t like its counter strike and I sit on AWP.
I skipped on my daily pints to get it, I deserve it


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th November 2019...




@dhoshaw !!          

Great work from our stoner today!!    We'll hopefully be seeing you again soon!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2019)

@dhoshaw ?  Didn't you take a long hiatus?


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th November 2019....




@Lorec !!           

What a surprise!! lol  A few more days and this might stop being every other day mate     Great work and TPU is appreciating the awesome contribution every day that you and everyone else do give the team   Couldn't ask for more....!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th November 2019.....




@Peter1986C !!        

Great work to our stoner today     We all hope to see you again soon Peter


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th November 2019....





@rsh5155 ??!!  
@Lorec !!         

We meet again @Lorec !!    Congrats mate, nearly the first 1m points    I'm guessing you'll be hitting that today  
Great work from our stoners as always and we certainly look forward to seeing them again soon


----------



## Lorec (Nov 11, 2019)

Unfortunately Zika is done so it'll take longer  
anyhow 1M is within reach! 
For good cause and good Team!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th November 2019....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   @Lorec is everything alright??


----------



## Lorec (Nov 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 11th November 2019....
> 
> View attachment 136235
> 
> Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   @Lorec is everything alright??



You are guilt- tripping me  
I'm about to finish up custom loop on my main rig before challenge happens, to join 2nd Ryzen to the fray.
Unfortunately my new Xeon CPU won't be here on time for it.
 sigh, pulled the trigger for E5 2695V2 12c24t... 
As old warriors say: there will be other battles


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorec said:


> You are guilt- tripping me
> I'm about to finish up custom loop on my main rig before challenge happens, to join 2nd Ryzen to the fray.
> Unfortunately my new Xeon CPU won't be here on time for it.
> sigh, pulled the trigger for E5 2695V2 12c24t...
> As old warriors say: there will be other battles



Nope not at all just having a giggle  
What are you pairing the Xeon with mate??   Is this going to be another build?


----------



## Lorec (Nov 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Nope not at all just having a giggle
> What are you pairing the Xeon with mate??   Is this going to be another build?



Its going to be Veronica`s upgrade  
I needed that 3960X while my main rig was off limits.
high IPC lets me both non stop crunch and browse etc.
When my main`s custom loop (r5 2600 - soon to be r9 3950X) is done, my intel rig becomes full time cruncher, so I scheduled a cpu upgrade.
My Sabretooth mobo should handle this 12c Xeon no problem
I need to add new PCs  slowly, so my wife doesnt kill me


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Its going to be Veronica`s upgrade
> I needed that 3960X while my main rig was off limits.
> high IPC lets me both non stop crunch and browse etc.
> When my main`s custom loop (r5 2600 - soon to be r9 3950X) is done, my intel rig becomes full time cruncher, so I scheduled a cpu upgrade.
> ...



Make sure it's got good cooling!!      I think I'll have to wait for a little while yet before I can get my Xeon's up and running sadly but that's not a bad thing   Did you manage to get a retail CPU mate or was it an ES/QS?  I looked into those and was put off after a little while.  Plus with Dell servers, I'm unsure if they'd take the ES/QS CPUs and figured why spend all that cash not to have them work, so I went the retail way   Thought it was safer   Did you check the CPU compatible list?? lol  

I think sometimes adding servers is best but they can get noisy, hot and use more juice than a decently tuned desktop (as you'd expect really )  That said, I'm very lucky when the sun is out, pretty much everything runs cos I'm not paying for the electric   My poor electric bill would be a killer without solar and leaving things on 24/7


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 9th November 2019.....
> 
> View attachment 136121
> @Peter1986C !!
> ...


I am still here from time to time, but mostly lurking nowadays.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Peter1986C said:


> I am still here from time to time, but mostly lurking nowadays.



Glad to have you in the team Peter


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 13, 2019)

Back after a long absence. My CPUs are old but I have a 1660Ti, 1660 and a 1050Ti churning out GPU units.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

dhoshaw said:


> Back after a long absence. My CPUs are old but I have a 1660Ti, 1660 and a 1050Ti churning out GPU units.



Welcome back 
Is your name the same for folding and crunching??   Just so I can tag you when milestones come up


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Welcome back
> Is your name the same for folding and crunching??  Just so I can tag you when milestones come up


I think that he uses the GPUs for Einstein


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th November 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## Lorec (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> but there's always tomorrow


Tomorrow is mine!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Tomorrow is mine!



I thought about tagging you but then I thought, nah, I'm sure he'll be along shortly


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th November 2019....





@Lorec !!               

Oh look who it is    Great work my man!!   @Lorec , you're now in the millionaire club    Amazing work and support from you, so thank you very much!!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 14, 2019)

They say that first million needs to be stolen   
I achieved it with hard crunching!
It feels great to be in 1M+ club.
Now time for 10M club!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

It certainly went quickly and was brilliant progression!    Look forward to seeing you in the 10m club!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th November 2019....




@Arjai !!               

Great work mate!!    Congrats on the milestone!!  You'll be hitting that 20m marker before me


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th November 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Actually, I'm surprised @Lorec didn't make it     (Only teasing mate!! )


----------



## Lorec (Nov 17, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 15th November 2019....
> 
> View attachment 136756
> 
> ...


Wish I could be more efficient PPD wise


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th November 2019....




@tami626 !!        

Great work from our stoner yesterday!!    We'll hopefully see you again very soon    Please do keep up the great work


----------



## tami626 (Nov 17, 2019)

phill said:


> We'll hopefully see you again very soon


Well, it may take some time, but it will come, eventually.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th November 2019.....




@Lorec !!        

Didn't take too long for you to get back here did it!?!?!?!    Great to have you on the team my good sir!!   Amazing work as always


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2019)

tami626 said:


> Well, it may take some time, but it will come, eventually.



Time not so important, just the support of what you're doing is awesome in it's own right   Thank you for supporting our small but amazing team


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th November 2019....






Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th November 2019





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th November 2019....




@Lorec !!             

And what a surprise, he's back       Great to see you again mate     I think those extra rigs are definitely helping you bud


----------



## Lorec (Nov 21, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 20th November 2019....
> 
> View attachment 137159
> @Lorec !!
> ...


Surprisingly, even the old overheating laptop is pitching in (@50% core usage) quite a bit! 
While my xeon and my ryzens are bringing in real work! 
I mean yesterday everyone went like 10k+ more than usual. Whats up???  Even innovators brought in laptops to scrap points. This is great


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

There's sooo little sun out at the moment, there's nothing much I can turn on without it costing me too much to run 24/7   I've got two quad core CPUs running 24/7 at the moment to help with the heat in the conservatory but otherwise, that's it   Oh and my dual core work laptop, that's running too all the time whilst it's left at work..  That brings in a few points a day but nothing much   I need some sun to bring more points in!!  lol


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Surprisingly, even the old overheating laptop is pitching in (@50% core usage) quite a bit!
> While my xeon and my ryzens are bringing in real work!
> Whats up???


More hours validated?


----------



## Lorec (Nov 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> More hours validated?


actually no.



I have like 10 pages of  pending MCM... as far as 11/16 omigosh this is awful will i get those points before challenge ends?


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st November 2019.....




@basco !!       

Congrats to our stoner today    Hopefully we'll be seeing you very soon again @basco !!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

Lorec said:


> actually no.
> View attachment 137235
> I have like 10 pages of  pending MCM... as far as 11/16 omigosh this is awful will i get those points before challenge ends?



I've just had a look at my results mate and I've got just 3 outstanding...





I hope you get the points soon mate   That will be a nice bump for you today and the challenge as well!!


----------



## basco (Nov 22, 2019)

me too:


hopefully this is a good contribution for the team:


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

@basco - Doing brilliant sir    As I've always said, doesn't matter if you produce one result a day or a thousand, any support for team TPU is amazing and massively appreciated


----------



## Lorec (Nov 22, 2019)

basco said:


> me too:
> View attachment 137283
> 
> hopefully this is a good contribution for the team:
> View attachment 137284


Wow You are actually TPU senior! Anyhow thanks for joining crunching department  
Better late than never  Great timing btw, any point matters for challenge.
TPU is a great team, we are consistent.


----------



## basco (Nov 22, 2019)

tpu senior-lulz  but its like it is and age is showing its teeth-have to go to the Eyedoctor for some glasses.

did a gimp challenge long ago on tpu


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd November 2019....




@basco !!        

Congrats to our stoner for the day    We'll hopefully see you again soon @basco!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd November 2019....




@laptop-hpc !!  
@Folgore !!  
@Lorec !!  
@basco !!  
Great work to all of our stoners today    What a great and lovely turn out for our 4 members


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th November 2019...




@basco !!        

Look forward to seeing what tomorrow brings


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2019)

basco said:


> did a *gimp* challenge long ago on tpu


Chimp?  With F@H?


----------



## basco (Nov 25, 2019)

yes i think that was it mr. bee

still have results with pending validation from 3-4 days ago-next time i have to start sooner for the challenge. but we really got that 7th place-yeehaaw

and got a silver badge for running mcm for 45 days?? i am running since 6 or 7 days??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2019)

basco said:


> and got a silver badge for running mcm for 45 days?? i am running since 6 or 7 days??


Every thread you run can do one day's work.  Therefore, if you run an eight threaded CPU, you can do eight day's of work per 24 hour day.


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th November 2019...




@Zexio ??!!         
@yotano211 !!  
@T-Bob !!   

What a great day for everyone!!  @T-Bob amazing work sir!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2019)

@T-Bob


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th November 2019....




@theoneandonlymrk !!          
@Lorec !!  

@Lorec you took your time didn't ya??!!      Good to see you again mate!!   @theoneandonlymrk great to see you too sir!!  
Will hopefully see you both again soon


----------



## Lorec (Nov 28, 2019)

phill said:


> @Lorec you took your time didn't ya??!!


My main rig is on standby for cpu swap, 
this Saturday I shall obtain my 3950X   

...at least I will try


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Lorec said:


> My main rig is on standby for cpu swap,
> this Saturday I shall obtain my 3950X
> 
> ...at least I will try


I've been given the go ahead to order one from the 'wife' so one will be pre ordered   I just need to decide on a motherboard to grab....


----------



## basco (Nov 28, 2019)

i would go after buildzoids list:





						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

And the stoners for the 27th November 2019...





@Sasqui !!             
@basco !!  

Great work to the both of our stoners!!    We all hope to see you both back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

And stoners for the 28th November 2019....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2019)

And stoners for the 29th November 2019.....




@_Antares_ ??!!             

Great work to our stoner today    If anyone could advise the members name in the forum, I can edit and get them tagged   See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th November 2019.....




@Lorec !!               

Congrats to our stoner today!!    Great work mate, I'm sure we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

Stoners for the 1st December 2019.....




@tami626 !!  

Great work my good man!!    We'll see you again soon I hope!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2019)

I have been struggling with this thread for years.  I always ended up in a "partially subscribed" mode, where I would get notifications, sometimes, but never e-mails.  So I finally un-watched for 24 hours and then  re-watched and this morning I got an e-mail.  What else does this Monday have in store?


----------



## Lorec (Dec 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 30th November 2019.....
> 
> View attachment 138264
> @Lorec !!
> ...


...just let me boot up my main rig...


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2019)

Lorec said:


> ...just let me boot up my main rig...


Haven't you got that thing running yet??  Come on man!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2019)

Stoners for the 2nd November 2019....




@toastem2004 !!        
@Folgore !! 

Great work to our stoners yesterday!!    Amazing guys!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 3rd December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

Stoners for the 4th December 2019...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

Stoners for the 5th December 2019...




@Basard !!         
@Lorec !!  

Well done guys    I'm hoping we'll see you both again soon    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

Stoners for the 6th December 2019....




@Boatvan !!                 

Many congrats to our stoner today!!    What a milestone!!    Great work my man, we hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## Boatvan (Dec 8, 2019)

You can thank the challenge for the bulk of this progress between 14 and 15m! I still have my servers on at 60% and heat/electricity/noise is no longer an issue. PPD still decent too! Thanks everyone!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 7th December 2019....





@ Team TPU!!                                                                               

I think that's enough smilies and so on  
What a milestone to surpass!!  Well done everyone at TPU for their support and amazing contributions to which, this wouldn't have been possible at all..!!  @Norton


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Stoners for the 8th December 2019....




@HBalazs.hu ??!!        
@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  

Great work to our stoners!    Does anyone know who HBalazs.hu is on the forums??   We'll hopefully see you both again soon!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2019)

That would be courtesy of my dad's machine with an i5 2500K. I had to stop because I moved and can barely afford food as it is.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2019)

Stoners for the 9th December 2019....




@yotano211 !!           
@Lorec !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today!!    Please do keep up the great work


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 10, 2019)

Cool, 5 million  mark


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2019)

Stoners for the 10th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2019)

Stoners for the 11th December 2019...




@Folgore !!         
@wanksta !!  

Great work from our stoners today    We'll hopefully see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 12th December 2019....




@spout23 ??!!               

Amazing milestone for @spout23 but I'm unsure who the forum member is?   Brilliant work man!!  Keep it going!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 13th December 2019...




@vaidas40 ??!!  
@Lorec !! 

Great work to our stoners today    Can't seem to find @vaidas40 but hope they are lurking somewhere....    Keep it up great stoners of today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2019)

Stoners for the 14th December 2019....




@Zachary85 !!  
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@tami626 !!  

Great work from all of our three stoners today, we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2019)

Stoners for the 15th December 2019...





@laptop-hpc !!       

Amazing work to our stoner    Brilliant mate!!  Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 16th December 2019.....



I never realised I missed this!!   Will update tonight!!  

EDIT I forgot last night, many apologies guys, sorting out my CV..  Will update tonight


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2019)

Stoners for the 17th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Stoners for the 18th December 2019....




@phill !! 
@Lorec !!          

Amazing work for our stoner today   @Lorec you'll soon be catching me up


----------



## Lorec (Dec 19, 2019)

@phill 
Congrats on 18M and being one of important corner stones of our team! 
TPU wouldnt do so well without You, mate.


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> @phill
> Congrats on 18M and being one of important corner stones of our team!
> TPU wouldnt do so well without You, mate.


Thank you for the big up     Sadly everything is pretty much shut down of late to be honest with the weather, it's been pretty pants here   Ah I'm nout special mate, just a loon with a bit too much hardware!!


----------



## Lorec (Dec 19, 2019)

phill said:


> just a loon with a bit too much hardware!!


Exactly


----------



## phill (Dec 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Exactly


Can't blame a guy for trying


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

Stoners for the 19th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2019)

Stoners for the 20th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow with some luck


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2019)

Stoners for the 21st December 2019.....




@Arjai !!                  

Brilliant work my man!!  20m!!  What a milestone!!    See you soon for the next 20m


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th December 2019....
> 
> View attachment 139489
> @Zachary85 !!
> ...


 Well darn it, I missed this milestone when it happened.  
I've been so busy with work that I don't often get the chance to check in here.
Things should improve starting in June this year.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2019)

Jumped to 41st, sometime today. With some luck, I may break into the 30's sometime around the New Year!


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 22nd December 2019...




@ozteam !!       

Great work to our single stoner today    We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2019)

Stoners for the 23rd December 2019.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2019)

Stoners for the 24th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2019)

Stoners for the 25th December 2019...





Sadly no one, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2019)

Stoners for the 26th December 2019....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2019)

Stoners for the 27th December 2019....




@toastem2004 ??!!         
I hope I have the right stoner!!  Congrats on the milestone!! Great work, we'll all hope to see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2019)

Stoners for the 28th December 2019...




@tami626 !!          

Great work from our stoner today!!    Congrats mate    We'll see you hopefully again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2019)

Stoners for the 29th December 2019...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2019)

Stoners for the 30th December 2019.....




@Lorec !!       

@Lorec  Are you slowing down mate  ??  Don't see you as often as before here now....  Can't think why.....  
Amazing work bud!!  Can't wait to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st December 2019....




@mstenholm !!                          

What a milestone mate!!    Mega congrats!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st January 2020...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## Lorec (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> @Lorec  Are you slowing down mate  ?? Don't see you as often as before here now.... Can't think why.....
> Amazing work bud!!  Can't wait to see you again soon!!


On the contrary , Ive sped up quite a bit


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> On the contrary , Ive sped up quite a bit


You sure have but the spread between milestones is also increasing. My next one isn't before sometime this spring. How much is the 3950x running?


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> On the contrary , Ive sped up quite a bit


I look forward to you speeding past me then soon


----------



## Lorec (Jan 2, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You sure have but the spread between milestones is also increasing. My next one isn't before sometime this spring. How much is the 3950x running?


On windows not much better than Your 3900x tbh, was getting around 24k~ PPD so yeah, 
for some reason I have trouble with setting up ubuntu here on dual boot so hard to tell how much would I get then yet.
Guessing @PolRoger is running his 3950x on linux... seen significant boost in his PPDs recently


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> On windows not much better than Your 3900x tbh, was getting around 24k~ PPD so yeah,
> for some reason I have trouble with setting up ubuntu here on dual boot so hard to tell how much would I get then yet.
> Guessing @PolRoger is running his 3950x on linux... seen significant boost in his PPDs recently


Got a spare cheap SSD you could use for another OS and save having to configure a dual boot?


----------



## Lorec (Jan 2, 2020)

phill said:


> Got a spare cheap SSD you could use for another OS and save having to configure a dual boot?


I kinda did. I have two nvme ssd and one sata. that sata one was almost empty so I made a partition there and I installed ubuntu there.
for some reason it created dual boot files on my main nvme ssd though.
When I boot ubuntu it doesnt recognize my wifi adapter and I cant download boinc off the software app (like I did on ryzen 7 1700 rig)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> On windows not much better than Your 3900x tbh, was getting around 24k~ PPD so yeah,
> for some reason I have trouble with setting up ubuntu here on dual boot so hard to tell how much would I get then yet.
> Guessing @PolRoger is running his 3950x on linux... seen significant boost in his PPDs recently


So you run it 100%? Mine is 23 threads (one for folding) and 24/7. MCM only, well I did have 4-5 other. @PolRoger "forgot" to set Display my data under Settings, Data Sharing  but I presume that the hick came from the 3950X.


----------



## PolRoger (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Guessing @PolRoger is running his 3950x on linux... seen significant boost in his PPDs recently


No Linux... All setups are running on W10 or W7. I was running ~6 setups but I recently took 2 off-line.



mstenholm said:


> So you run it 100%? Mine is 23 threads (one for folding) and 24/7. MCM only, well I did have 4-5 other. @PolRoger "forgot" to set Display my data under Settings, Data Sharing  but I presume that the hick came from the 3950X.


Here is a ~30 day "snip" of my highest output machine. It was previously running with a 3900X but got upgraded to a 3950X.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2020)

PolRoger said:


> No Linux... All setups are running on W10 or W7. I was running ~6 setups but I recently took 2 off-line.
> 
> 
> Here is a ~30 day "snip" of my highest output machine. It was previously running with a 3900X but got upgraded to a 3950X.
> ...


Hmm.....I better make good of my promise to my self and get that 3950X. Sweet.


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I kinda did. I have two nvme ssd and one sata. that sata one was almost empty so I made a partition there and I installed ubuntu there.
> for some reason it created dual boot files on my main nvme ssd though.
> When I boot ubuntu it doesnt recognize my wifi adapter and I cant download boinc off the software app (like I did on ryzen 7 1700 rig)


Have you an older 60gb or 120Gb SSD?  Just use that and connect up whenever you want to crunch, then swap over to Windows when you wish to game or something   The dual boot thing isn't that bad with Mint and Windows... I have it running with one of my rigs I use for my server backups


----------



## Lorec (Jan 3, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> So you run it 100%? Mine is 23 threads (one for folding) and 24/7. MCM only, well I did have 4-5 other.


I run it periodically for couple days streaks then let it cool off.
its my main rig for gaming and all as well so im being a little gentle with it.



PolRoger said:


> No Linux... All setups are running on W10 or W7. I was running ~6 setups but I recently took 2 off-line.
> Here is a ~30 day "snip" of my highest output machine. It was previously running with a 3900X but got upgraded to a 3950X.
> View attachment 141095


Thats like easily twice what I get on my 3950x 24/7 100% MCM... I get a lot of pending validations.





phill said:


> Have you an older 60gb or 120Gb SSD?  Just use that and connect up whenever you want to crunch, then swap over to Windows when you wish to game or something   The dual boot thing isn't that bad with Mint and Windows... I have it running with one of my rigs I use for my server backups


Maybe I should just install linux without windows drives plugged, and then it works?
Dual boot thing is kinda neat  but it pisses me off with that selection box everytime I restart.



mstenholm said:


> @PolRoger "forgot" to set Display my data under Settings, Data Sharing  but I presume that the hick came from the 3950X.


@PolRoger pls set up data sharing so we can stalk You


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

It's a bit of a faff but it would work fine   The selection screen isn't so bad, I can't remember if you can default it to something or if it just sits at the top and that's it...  Been a little while since I set it up


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I run it periodically for couple days streaks then let it cool off.
> its my main rig for gaming and all as well so im being a little gentle with it.
> 
> 
> ...


No, Linux dosen't have the driver for that Wi-fi version yet, at least that is what I think is the reason. I had the same problem on my X570 board but @agent00skid "fixed" it for me. Maybe he can give you a hit on how to install it. You do need to have a wire connection to download the correct driver.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 3, 2020)

phill said:


> It's a bit of a faff but it would work fine  The selection screen isn't so bad, I can't remember if you can default it to something or if it just sits at the top and that's it... Been a little while since I set it up


Again with my limited Linux knowledge it will default to Linux after 10 seconds or so and I haven't heard about a work-around. I like that it defaults to Linux since that is the reason for my dual-boot rigs - performance for most of the time, Windows if I want to check temperatures or print on my old 3800 Epson.


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

I must admit I've never looked into it defaulting to another OS other than Linux, as like yourself, I aimed it to go into Linux more often than Windows that I was dual booting it with.  It's handy and it's not that much of a pain if you wanted to have another SSD in the system to boot from another OS if the dual setup was a pig to do...  

If I remember correctly, I think you'd have to install Windows first and then Linux...  I don't think there's that much else too it if I'm honest...?


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd January 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd January 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th January 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th January 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th January 2020....




@carlramsey??!!         

Great work to see you in the milestones !!    Does anyone know carlramsey's forum name if he's a member here so I can tag him in it??  
Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th January 2020....




@Radical_Edward !!               
@theoneandonlymrk !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today, great to see you!!    We hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th January 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th January 2020.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th January 2020....





Sadly there's no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th January 2020.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th January 2020....




@tami626 !!         

Great work to our stoner today!!    Hope to see you again soon @tami626 !!    Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th January 2020....





@Norton !!!!                                  
@dorothydot !!??  
@Folgore !!  
@blobster21 !!  

What a busy day for milestones and stoners!!   
@Norton hitting a huge milestone at 180 million points, the third highest in our team!!!!  Congrats @Norton!!  

As for our three members, one having just joined our team @blobster21 ..  Congrats and welcome!!    I hope to see everyone again soon!!    Amazing work guys please do keep it up


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cheers Phill and everyone !


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th January 2020....




@Lorec !!           
@blobster21 !!  

Well here's a surprise, two regulars on here again     Great work guys, you're both a great support for team TPU


----------



## Lorec (Jan 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142261
> @Lorec !!
> ...


10M here I come


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorec said:


> 10M here I come


Can't wait to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th January 2020....




@blobster21 !!           

Amazing work @blobster21 !!    Maybe see you again tomorrow??


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 17, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 16th January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142472
> @blobster21 !!
> ...



Definitely ! i have just added 2 smaller rigs today (based respectively upon a Pentium G3240 & a Celeron G4900), it's a drop in the ocean  but still....

I'm about to recruit more older servers (age and specs to be determined), i know they are power hungry and i was wondering if it is worth recomissioning them as data crunchers ? what would you do if you had them free of charge and didn't have to pay the power bill ?


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> Definitely ! i have just added 2 smaller rigs today (based respectively upon a Pentium G3240 & a Celeron G4900), it's a drop in the ocean  but still....
> 
> I'm about to recruit more older servers (age and specs to be determined), i know they are power hungry and i was wondering if it is worth recomissioning them as data crunchers ? what would you do if you had them free of charge and didn't have to pay the power bill ?


Depending on the specs I'd go for it.  Some of the Sandy bridge based CPUs are very decent for their age, of course they won't be most efficient or perform as well like newer models of CPU but if they are free and you don't have to worry about the power bill?   Well would there be a reason not to have them??  I would say if they are older than X58 I'd possibly pass but that's just a personal view point


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th January 2020....





@NastyHabits !!     
@blobster21 !!         

Amazing work to our two stoners!!     I hope we will see you both again soon??.....


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 17th January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142586
> 
> ...


A long slow climb to that 12,000,000.   Nonetheless I will persevere.


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th January 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th January 2020.....





@Deelron !!                      
@tami626 !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Amazing day for our three stoners    Great work everyone, we'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th January 2020....




@blobster21 !!           

We meet again Mr @blobster21      Amazing contributions mate!!  Very many thanks for your support


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 20th January 2020....
> 
> View attachment 142816
> @blobster21 !!
> ...



It's my pleasure really 

Friday I should add a new Dell T630 (single Xeon E5-2630 v3 SR206 8c / 20Mb L3) to the crunching squad, i'm already looking for the matching CPU + HS for the second socket.

On the other hand, the machines at home were too noisy and i decided to decommission the i5-4460 and the older I7-920.


----------



## Lorec (Jan 22, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> It's my pleasure really
> 
> Friday I should add a new Dell T630 (single Xeon E5-2630 v3 SR206 8c / 20Mb L3) to the crunching squad, i'm already looking for the matching CPU + HS for the second socket.
> 
> On the other hand, the machines at home were too noisy and i decided to decommission the i5-4460 and the older I7-920.


yeah, sometimes it actually is quality over quantity 
maybe time for some low power ryzen in the fray?


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

Lorec said:


> yeah, sometimes it actually is quality over quantity
> maybe time for some low power ryzen in the fray?


I can very much agree here  

The big 48 thread monster I have going at home at the moment to test the water, it taking chunks of electric but I don't think the throughput is massively high...  Definitely will be another one for sunny days only I think...  

That said, I do believe we are spoilt by Ryzen CPUs for sure!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st January 2020.....




@thebluebumblebee !!                   
@laptop-hpc !!  

Many congrats to each of our stoners today for their contributions and support   Amazing work guys and more amazing is @thebluebumblebee milestone!! Congrats to you sir!!   Massive milestone there!!    We'll hopefully see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd January 2020...




@cheesy999 ??!!         
@Ensefalon !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Amazing work everyone, what a great day for our stoners    I'm not sure I've seen @cheesy999 on the forums, but if anyone knows his username I'll try and get him tagged in the thread    Thanks for your support everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd January 2020....




@bogmali !!           
@Lorec !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Great and amazing work from our stoners today    Some great milestones hit today, congrats guys!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## Ensefalon (Jan 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd January 2020...
> 
> View attachment 142981
> @cheesy999 ??!!
> ...



Hey Phil. Thanks for making this thread great! I am humbled to serve the WCG with my server rack. I just got Linux rolling on my machines again after some downtime.


Thanks ~ Sal


----------



## Lorec (Jan 24, 2020)

Ensefalon said:


> Hey Phil. Thanks for making this thread great! I am humbled to serve the WCG with my server rack. I just got Linux rolling on my machines again after some downtime.
> View attachment 143124
> 
> Thanks ~ Sal



Lookin' so noir! Lookin' very Batman!
More of HD pictures on that baby please!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

Ensefalon said:


> Hey Phil. Thanks for making this thread great! I am humbled to serve the WCG with my server rack. I just got Linux rolling on my machines again after some downtime.
> View attachment 143124
> 
> Thanks ~ Sal


Thank you for letting me know!!    If you'd like to post up your setup we have a show off your crunchers thread around here somewhere    If there's anything I can do to make it better, please let me know!!


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th January 2020...




@cheesy999??!!         
@blobster21 !!  

Great work and support from our stoners today, what a pair of results!!    We have some seriously dedicated members with us and I'm real proud of our relatively small crunching team!!  It's much like our FAH team, but what a difference we can make!!   Congrats to you both and we'll hopefully see you both again soon


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th January 2020.....




@cheesy999 !!        
@Boatvan !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today!!    Amazing jobs guys!!  @Boatvan congrats on that nice big milestone!!    Awesome work!!  I'm still none the wiser who @cheesy999 is..  anyone have any ideas??


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th January 2020...




@bogmali !!                
@Lorec !!  
@blobster21 !!  

A massive well done to our stoners for their support and hitting their new milestones   Well done indeed   Wecan't wait to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th January 2020....





@Antykain !!             
@blobster21 !!  

Many congrats to our stoners today for hitting their next milestone!!    Everyone is fast moving these last few days!!  Amazing work and commitment    Thank you and we look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 28, 2020)

@phill - where are you getting the Milestones stats from?


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Right here sir   It's where I get all my data from for WCG or FAH


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th January 2020.....




@Bow !!              
@Sashleycat !!  
@blobster21 !!  

What a great day for stoners   Amazing effort from everyone who hit their next milestone!!  Great work and I can't wait to see you on the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th January 2020....




@cheesy999 ??!!        
@PolRoger !!!!  
@blobster21 !!!!  

Another great day for everyone contributing today!!  What a team we have!!    Many congrats to our stoners for today, amazing work guys!!    Can't wait to see you all at the next one


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th January 2020.....




@cheesy999 ??!!   
@toastem2004 !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Great work to each of our stoners for the day    I'm hoping that we will see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st January 2020....




@blobster21 !!           

@blobster21, we seem to be seeing you quite often here sir, great work!!    I hope that you're having a good time whilst doing all this amazing work!!   We all hope to see you again soon


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes indeed Phill ! but i guess i will disappear from the milestoners board soon after the first million point as being reached.

Reaching a significant milestone will become a totally different story then.

It's still not over yet, but i can already says "It was good while it lasted"


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Ah but with all this hardware you have, you'll be getting a million in a few days I'm sure   

I've just added another system myself


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st February 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd February 2020....




@blobster21 !!           

Ah there's our resident stoner    Well done mate   Keep on going!!    See you soon??


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 3, 2020)

Feels good 

Hopefully see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd February 2020....




@Lorec !!              
@blobster21 !!  

Oh what a surprise     You two are going to make a name for yourself if you keep showing up here      Oh, in a good way of course    Well done and great work!!    Probably see you both tomorrow will we??


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th February 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th February 2020...




@Sasqui !!            
@blobster21 !!  

Amazing work guys!!    Great day for our two stoners    We can't wait to see you both again soon!!   @blobster21, see you tomorrow maybe??


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 6, 2020)

phill said:


> see you tomorrow maybe??



You bet ! (busy harnessing more CPUs to stay true to my words)


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2020)

And now for the WCG Pie for the 6th February 2020....











Spoiler: 21 - 65!!





 





Another great day for TPU as always    Brilliant work everyone and well done to the top 10 as always


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

phill said:


> And now for the WCG Pie for the 6th February 2020....
> 
> View attachment 144264
> 
> ...


Well I screwed that up!!    That'll teach me to do things when I'm tired!!  

Here's the stoners for the 6th February 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th February 2020.....




@blobster21 !!             

Well done to our stoner today, I'm pretty sure we'll all see you again soon @blobster21 !!     Congrats mate


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th February 2020.... 




@BarbaricSoul !!  
@wanksta !!  

Great work from our stoners today hitting their next milestones!!   @BarbaricSoul, amazing contribution and milestone for you sir!!    Well done indeed!!


----------



## phill (Feb 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th February 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th February 2020...





@Jizzler ??!!            
@cheesy999 ??!!  
@blobster21 !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!  @blobster21, fancy seeing you here again      Great work my man!!  Impressive day for stoners today!!    We'll hopefully see you all again soon


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 11, 2020)

congrats to everyone !


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 5th February 2020...
> 
> View attachment 144152
> @Sasqui !!
> ...



Thanks Phil, I haven't even checked my WCG rig in months but it's still running apparently


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2020)

Sasqui said:


> Thanks Phil, I haven't even checked my WCG rig in months but it's still running apparently


They run pretty well don't they even when they are left to their own devices     Excuse the pun... lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 11, 2020)

phill said:


> @BarbaricSoul, amazing contribution and milestone for you sir!!    Well done indeed!!



been a minute since my last stone


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th February 2020...






Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th February 2020.....




@_Antares_ ??!!               
@blobster21 !!  

What a great day for our stoners!!    What a surprise seeing @blobster21 here again      Great to have you on the team my good sir!!     Do we have a forum name or know who @_Antares_ is??  Be great to get them tagged in the thread  

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2020)

phill said:


> They run pretty well don't they even when they are left to their own devices     Excuse the pun... lol



Haha.  Unbuntu was randomly kicking me off of WiFi and I'd have to restart weekly.  I guess one of the updates may have fixed that


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm very lucky to have a networked house, when I move again, I'll be definitely doing the same thing


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm very lucky to have a networked house, when I move again, I'll be definitely doing the same thing



I'm borrowing* power from work, so I don't have much choice, only one CAT connection in my office.

*They've asked about the random computers in my office, and I gave them an honest answer.  No mining, no torrenting (edit: no porn lol), no complaints


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2020)

No chance of putting an 8 way switch or something then??   

It would be nice if I could keep the two servers going at work I have here, definitely wouldn't notice the power draw with the kit we have there, all to make juice!! lol  Would be nice as well for them, in a nice air con'd room, would be lovely keeping them on 24/7   Could get some serious points too I think 
What do you do for a living @Sasqui if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## phill (Feb 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th February 2020....




@blobster21 !!                   

There's our man again   Congrats mate on the next milestone, hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 14, 2020)

in approximately 3 days (that's the length of my N days of work queue) i will have to cut down my WCG efforts, and i will be left with only 4 rigs still crunching datas.

I should be back to full strength around March 2.

I thought i would let you know


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> in approximately 3 days (that's the length of my N days of work queue) i will have to cut down my WCG efforts, and i will be left with only 4 rigs still crunching datas.
> 
> I should be back to full strength around March 2.
> 
> I thought i would let you know


Shocking behavior sir!!  But   I wonder what will happen around March 4th or 5th.........


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 16, 2020)

I know Phill, i know !!

But i'm borrowing power on this school campus, so i have not much choice other than shutting down the computers when we're in vacation.

In fact, it's not even a matter of power, it's solely a matter of network communications not allowed during this 15 days period.

Most of our school campus have been heavily attacked during christmas break, some of them have been breached and we had to put importants servers offline to mitigate the multiples issues.

Consequently, any networking activity during this time will be considered as suspect , and i don't want to be the guy who tried to stay under the radar despite the recommendations made by our IT provider


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th February 2020....




@Redtoad ??!!             

Amazing milestone for our stoner and I'm not sure of their user name to tag them into the thread    Such a shame...  If anyone knows of their TPU members name, please drop me a line here and tag them for me please   We'll hopefully see them again soon whatever


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th February 2020....




@Zexio ??!!  
@AlienIsGOD !!  
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@Lorec !! 

Wow what a day for our stoners and their milestones!!    What a turn out!!    Amazing work everyone and we really hope to see you all again soon


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 16, 2020)

10 million, nice


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th February 2020....




@cheesy999 ??!!        
@blobster21 !!  

Great work guys, impressive stuff   @blobster21 going well there mate    We'll hopefully see you both again very soon


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th February 2020....




@blobster21 !!             

Well done mate for the milestone    Maybe see you tomorrow  ?? Can't thank you enough for all the support you've been able to give the team since you've joined   Amazing work


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 18, 2020)

Cheers Phill, it's great to be onboard


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 19, 2020)

phill said:


> What do you do for a living @Sasqui if you don't mind me asking ?



@phill Civil Engineer by schooling. Worked over a decade as a software product designer/program manager (not coincidentally, on CAD and civil engineering software), now back in to managing the design of heavy construction projects and teaching CAD.  We use the very software I worked on.  IT runs a pretty tight ship where I am now, I don't even have admin rights on my own work laptop   Hence the crunching rig connected via WiFi. My office has it's own heating and AC duct.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th February 2020.... 





@phill  !!! The man, the legend  
Since You are very modest Yourself, I decided to shamelessly shout You out mate! 
Thanks for Your contributions and keeping team going and motivated! 
Expecting to see You soon!  Gotta be shining example ,right


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2020)

Sasqui said:


> @phill Civil Engineer by schooling. Worked over a decade as a software product designer/program manager (not coincidentally, on CAD and civil engineering software), now back in to managing the design of heavy construction projects and teaching CAD.  We use the very software I worked on.  IT runs a pretty tight ship where I am now, I don't even have admin rights on my own work laptop   Hence the crunching rig connected via WiFi. My office has it's own heating and AC duct.



It is amazing to me, how much of a difference companies can be when it comes to their IT policies..  I guess it's the world we live in now...  It's scary to think that I have admin rights when it comes to work...  Mind you, it's even worse at home, always end up blaming someone else but it never works when there's a problem...



Lorec said:


> Stoners for the 18th February 2020....
> 
> View attachment 145271
> 
> ...



I saw that random thing yesterday and when I grabbed the stats this morning at work I never saw it again and only just now I've seen myself on the table!!  Crazy mate...  

I'm definitely nout special (special needs and a special case maybe!! ) but that's another story.... 
Thank you @Lorec for the lovely mention  
If the sun comes out more, I'll hopefully be able to score a little higher if the solar panels have chance to work   It's a bit dull and raining around here most of the time of late!!    I'll do my best sir


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Stoners for the 18th February 2020....
> 
> View attachment 145271
> 
> ...


And for our other stoner of today  




@blobster21 !!        

Who would have thought we'd see you again so soon sir??   Amazing to have you here at TPU!!   Can't wait to see you again!!  (Tomorrow maybe?? )


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th February 2020....




@blobster21 !!                 

Oh there's a surprise, Mr @blobster21 !!    Great work man!!    Same time and place tomorrow??


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 20, 2020)

> Same time and place tomorrow??



Make no mistakes Phill, i will dissapear from the Milestoners list as soon as my crunchers stop claiming points for their past jobs. I'm at my wit's end


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm sure you'll cope just fine mate   

I'd like to hazard a guess that in two weeks, you'll be flying along


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 21, 2020)

You sir are well informed


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th February 2020....





@tami626 !!            

Great work there @tami626 !!    We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st February 2020.....




@Jstn7477 !!           

Amazing numbers from our @Jstn7477 !!    What a milestone you've managed to hit there sir!!  Big respect to you sir!!  





Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd February 2020...




@Antykain !!             
@Eroticus !!  

Great work from @Antykain and @Eroticus breaking through to their next milestone    Amazing to see    Hopefully we'll see you both again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd February 2020.....





Sadly on one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th February 2020....





@ TPU!!!!                                    
@swhite4784 !??!  
@laptop-hpc !!  
@Lorec !!  

Wow what a day today for TPU and our stoners!!    TPU have passed the 3,600,000,000 points barrier and what a barrier!!   
Congratulations to our stoners for the day and we can't wait to see you all again soon   

Well done everyone for the support and contributions to our team and this amazing cause


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th February 2020....




@blobster21 !!               

Great work to our @blobster21 !!   Well done mate!!   See you soon....


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th February 2020....




@ozteam ??!!          

Congrats on the milestone @ozteam!!    If anyone knows of their forum log in name to be able to tag them, please do let me know   It's such a shame not being able to tag people who contribute but we can't ever tag : (  
Look forward to tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th February 2020....




@ozteam ??!!         

Great work from our stoner today    If anyone knows their forum log in please do tag them for their milestone    Brilliant work!!    Until tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Feb 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th February 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    See you then everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th February 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st March 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    See you then


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd March 2020....




@cheesy999 ??!!         

Great work to our lone stoner today     We'll all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd March 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th March 2020.....




@toastem2004 ??!!                  
@Lorec !!  

Amazing day for our stoners    Well done to both of you, we hope to see you again soon


----------



## Bow (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## phill (Mar 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th March 2020.....




@bogmali !!                            
@tami626 !!  

Amazing work from our stoners today!!  Great work guys!!  Impressive work and we look forward to seeing you both again soon


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th March 2020....




@theonedub !!                    

Mr @theonedub many congrats to you sir!!    Very amazing milestone, I hope one day I can get there too


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th March 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Can't wait everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th March 2020.....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!       
@tami626 !!  

Congrats to our stoners today   Great work seeing them past by their next milestones, we can't wait to see you both again soon


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2020)

Wish I could run more machines like I used to. This is currently running on my fathers machine at his house. I cant afford the power bill running it at my apt 24/7. :'(


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wish I could run more machines like I used to. This is currently running on my fathers machine at his house. I cant afford the power bill running it at my apt 24/7. :'(


I know the feeling @CrAsHnBuRnXp   The only reason I can afford to run the servers is when there's sun out with the solar panels...  I could definitely not afford around £5 a day on just electric to power my WCG PCs....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2020)

phill said:


> I know the feeling @CrAsHnBuRnXp   The only reason I can afford to run the servers is when there's sun out with the solar panels...  I could definitely not afford around £5 a day on just electric to power my WCG PCs....


My mom told me when I moved out they saved so much money on the electric bill


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2020)

Sadly I've been paying for my own electric for the last 10 years which is a shame


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th March 2020.....






Sadly there's no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th March 2020.....




@blobster21 !!               

Well @blobster21 sir, we meet again   Great work my man, can't wait too see you tomorrow is it??


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th March 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   Keep on crunching and pushing everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th March 2020....




@dhoshaw !!                  
@theoneandonlymrk !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!  Great milestones guys and you must be well pleased!!    We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th March 2020.....




@PolRoger !!  
@Lorec !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    Amazing efforts guys!!    You both must be very pleased     We'll hopefully get to see you both soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th March 2020....




@tami626 !!            

Great work to our stoner for the day, amazing effort     We'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th March 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th March 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th March 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th March 2020....




@Bolobu ??!!      
@blobster21 !!  

Great work to our stoners today and fancy seeing you here @blobster21 !!    Hope you're doing well my good sir!!   I hope you're not deaf yet as well....


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th March 2020....





Sadly no one for today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th March 2020....




@Antykain !!                     

Great work from our only stoner today, coming up on those points very nicely @Antykain !!    We will hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st March 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd March 2020....




@Lorec !!      

@Lorec maybe I do need to come over to Japan and grab some of those 3950X's off of the shelf to keep you from over taking me        Amazing work my man!!  Keep it up and I'll see you soon


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd March 2020.....




@XZero450 !!                           
@ozteam ??!!  

Congrats to both of our stoners today    What a great day....    We'll hopefully be seeing you both soon


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th March 2020....




@Bow !!                      

Congrats on the big milestone there Bow!!    Awesome work!!    See you again soon we hope


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm still here, just been busy


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th March 2020.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th March 2020....




@NastyHabits !!                
@blobster21 !!  

Great work to our two stoners today, amazing efforts    We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 26th March 2020....
> 
> View attachment 149531
> @NastyHabits !!
> ...


Thanks @phill!  Even though I watch my crunching every day, I totally forgot that I was going to reach a milestone.  I was just watching my slow climb up the ladder until I get back on the first page of Free-DC.  (Currently number 52 with a bullit! )


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th March 2020....




@Folgore !!             

Great work from our man @Folgore for hitting his next milestone    We all can't wait to see you again soon  

Amazing effort from everyone


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th March 2020....




@toastem2004 !!                  

Great work from our stoner today    We are all hoping to see you again soon


----------



## Lorec (Mar 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th March 2020...




@phill 
Thats a very very round number there! I bet sun came out properly in UK since You really started putting out work! 
CONGRATS! 20M doesnt happen everyday!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you for the mention @Lorec    I thought I'd have to a bit more effort into it so I could stay ahead of everyone trying to catch me up    Plus I'm still trying to catch up with @Arjai .... lol  

Yes I was going to put the milestones and stats updates on shortly but my little lady and Mrs has had other ideas  

I've had the 6 crunchers on as much as possible and I've had one of the servers on each on over night to keep them up to date and give them a little work out as well   The numbers haven't been too bad considering most of the kit hasn't been on more than 12 hours at a time   I have two PSUs and a CPU spare at the moment but no motherboards at the moment, so I'm gutted I can't do all I could   But that said, I'm on the look out for some extras since I have another dual CPU 2011-3 server spare with no RAM and a want for some big core count CPUs in   Their time will come


----------



## Arjai (Mar 30, 2020)

@phill you're only about 4 million behind. LOL. Do you want me to shut down, for a while? Maybe you can catch up in about 6 months.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2020)

Arjai said:


> @phill you're only about 4 million behind. LOL. Do you want me to shut down, for a while? Maybe you can catch up in about 6 months.


Around 4 million shouldn't be an issue..  I could however catch up pretty quickly I think if I was to leave everything run 24/7 which currently I'm only doing about 12 hours at best due to sun and such...  So as today for an example, I'm just over 50k for the second update, your about the 28k marker, I reckon I could double my score pretty easily leaving everything on 24/7 and possibly hit around 100k or so for the day, maybe even more I think  so say even then I'm hitting 50k extra a day than yourself, give me about 3 months and I should be there, with you hitting approx. 50k a day also  

That doesn't include if I get another 3 crunchers up and running, since I'm running only 6 at the moment...  Very rough numbers but....  I'll have to try and see if I can run everything for a day for the stats to catch up and see what I can score..  I've not tried that for a little while   Maybe when I move over to my new electrical supplier as the electric is cheaper   

Nout like a bit of fun banter between the team mates


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th March 2020....






@Norton !!!!                                         
@laptop-hpc !!  
@tami626 !!  

A massive load of respect goes to our team captain surpassing 190,000,000 points for team TPU!!  Ranked 3 of our team even though he's not been around for over a year and I hope that he's alright, he's an utter inspiration to a lot of the members in this team..  I know @ion as well is someone a lot of people look up to as well as many many more...  We are so grateful for everyone who contributes but also more sticks around and becomes a family to this great team  
Many congrats to @laptop-hpc and @tami626 hitting their next milestones as well..  Massive congrats to you both and we hope to see you all again soon for your next milestones


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st March 2020....





@hat !!               
@cheesy999 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  

Another awesome trio of people passing their next milestones..  Great work guys!!    Hopefully we'll be seeing you all again soon


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st April 2020.....




@Lorec !!             
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing efforts from our two stoners today!!    Great work guys, very nice to see you there today and welcome to another member @windwhirl for contributing to TPU's WCG team!!    Thank you sir for joining and we all can't wait to see you again soon  

Take it easy everyone, see you soon


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd April 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd April 2020....




@windwhirl !!       

Great work my man!!    It's great to have you onboard with team TPU!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th April 2020!!





@cheesy999 ??!!       
@D.Law ??!! 
@windwhirl !!  

If anyone has a forum name for @D.Law then please drop a line here!!  What a milestone and no one to tag!!    Seems criminal not to have a name to that massive milestone!!    amazing work, absolutely amazing work!!  
Great work to our other two stoners today as well   @windwhirl it's great to see you moving up the ranks  
Take care all, see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th April 2020....




@T-Bob !!                                        

Amazing milestone there sir!!    Please do keep up the great work!!    Can't wait to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th April 2020.....




@tami626 !!       
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing work from our two stoners today    We all look forward to seeing you both again very soon


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th April 2020...




@windwhirl !!         

Great work my man!!    Keep up the great work and we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 7th April 2020...
> 
> View attachment 150745
> @windwhirl !!
> ...



As long as the days remain cold, I think I'll keep the system running and warming up my room 

I mean, FAH's been hit and miss since everyone and their grandmothers are trying to grab WUs, so... WCG to the rescue!


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th April 2020....




@windwhirl !!       

Amazing work @windwhirl !!    What a great help and support you are for team TPU !!    Very many thanks for joining and supporting the team


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th April 2020.....




Basard !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our two stoners today     We all hope to see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th April 2020....




@windwhirl !!         

Great job to our stoner today @windwhirl !!    Awesome work reaching your next milestone!!    See you again soon we hope!!


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th April 2020.....




@Antykain !!      
@Lorec !!  
@blobster21 !!  

What an amazing turn out for our three stoners today!!    Great work and massive congrats to all of you for surpassing your next milestones!!    We all hope to see you very soon


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th April 2020....




@tami626 !!          

Great work from our stoner today!!    We all hope to see you again very soon!!    Please keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th April 2020....




@theoneandonlymrk !!              
@l3nderb ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  
@jlewis02 !!  

Another amazing day for our stoners today    It's very awesome to see people hitting their next milestones!!  We all can't wait till you hit your next ones!!  See you all shortly


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th April 2020.....





@vaidas40 ??!!      
@4x4n !!  
@jlewis02 !!   

Amazing work from our stoners today...  Very many contrags @4x4n !!  What a milestone!!  We hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th April 2020....




@windwhirl !!  
@jlewis02 !!   

Another great day for two of our amazing team mates surpassing their next milestones!!  Great work sirs and we'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th April 2020....




@Dorothydot ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  

And here's two more stoners again!!    Brilliant work guys and @jlewis02 I've seen you here before right    Keep up the great work man!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 16th April 2020....
> 
> View attachment 151918
> @Dorothydot ??!!
> ...


Cant leave the pc on overnight till maybe monday night.
Got a new case and fans will be here monday.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 18, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Cant leave the pc on overnight till maybe monday night.
> Got a new case and fans will be here monday.


...You can run it open bench style on Your mobo's box


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th April 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th April 2020!!




@wukunlinc ??!!       

I believe a new joiner to our team today but sadly they don't seem to be registered in the forums   If anyone knows of their username at all, please feel free to tag them    Many congrats to our stoner for their milestone and we'll look forward to seeing you again tomorrow


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 19, 2020)

phill said:


> I believe a new joiner to our team today but sadly they don't seem to be registered in the forums


@Flanker folds under that username. Probably reused it for WCG.


----------



## Flanker (Apr 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 18th April 2020!!
> 
> View attachment 152072
> @wukunlinc ??!!
> ...





windwhirl said:


> @Flanker folds under that username. Probably reused it for WCG.


Yup that's me


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> @Flanker folds under that username. Probably reused it for WCG.





Flanker said:


> Yup that's me



I'll remember for next time sir!!  Thank you!!   And thanks to @windwhirl for letting me know


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th April 2020.....





@Zexio ??!!        
@jlewis02 !!  
@Flanker !!  

Congrats to our three stoners for today!!    Great work indeed!!    We'll hopefully see you all very soon


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th April 2020....




@ozteam ??!!       
@Flanker !!  

Great to see you both again, we can't wait to see you next time   Great stuff from our stoners as always


----------



## phill (Apr 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st April 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd April 2020.....





@bogmali !!               
@Lorec !!   
@Flanker !!   

Outstanding efforts from our three stoners today, congrats on hitting your next milestone!!  We all can't wait to see you again very soon   Especially you @Lorec


----------



## Lorec (Apr 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd April 2020.....
> 
> View attachment 152565
> 
> ...


The bill is almost double though     
electricity usage skyrocketed indeed, especially because of quarantine. 
After 10M I might wanna slow down a bit


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Lorec said:


> The bill is almost double though
> electricity usage skyrocketed indeed, especially because of quarantine.
> After 10M I might wanna slow down a bit


Well you know, solar panels are the way forward unless your ok with a high electric bill!!    Does that mean you won't be catching me up next week??


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd April 2020....




@PolRoger !!                   
@Flanker !!  

A great day for our two stoners today!!   Congrats on the massive milestone @PolRoger, you have been climbing up the points like crazy of late!!    That 3950X must be getting a work out beyond what it thought it was going to be doing!!


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th April 2020....




@VulkanBros !!        
@wanksta !!  
@jlewis02 !!  

Amazing day for team TPUs stoners, 3 members surpassing their next milestone!! Awesome work guys!!   @VulkanBros that's one amazing milestone!!    Can't wait to see you all here again soon


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th April 2020....




@tami626 !!          
@windwhirl !!  
@Flanker !!  

Another great day for our stoners today!!  Hopefully we'll see you all again soon!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 27, 2020)

Once you pass 10.000.000 it getting harder to get a milestone - isn´t it only every time you passes 10.000.000 you get a stone.....
soooo it will take some time before you see me here again...i will have to get more crunching power 




phill said:


> Stoners for the 24th April 2020....
> 
> View attachment 152812
> @VulkanBros !!
> ...


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th April 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th April 2020....





@Arjai !!         
@Flanker !!  

Great efforts from our stoners today!!  @Arjai well done in hitting the 25m points!!    I look forward to seeing you hit the next 25m!!  
@Flanker, we'll hopefully see you again tomorrow      Great work man!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th April 2020....




@jlewis02 !!           

Well done to our stoner today, we'll all hope to see him again very soon!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th April 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    See you there!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th April 2020.....




@thebluebumblebee !!                   
@jlewis02 !!  
@Flanker !!  

Massive congrats goes out to our @thebluebumblebee for hitting his next huge milestone!!     Very well done mate!!    Can't wait to see you at the next one!!   

Same goes to @jlewis02 and @Flanker as well!!  Can't wait to see all 3 of you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (May 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st May 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd May 2020....




@Bolobu ??!!         

Congrats to our stoner of the day!!    Well done @Bolobu!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd May 2020.....




@ TPU!!                                                                                   
@jlewis02 !!  

Outstanding work TPU!!    We've surpassed 3,700,000,000 points!!!!!!    
Amazing efforts there !!!!  And congrats to @jlewis02 for passing by his next milestone as well!!    Great work man!!  We are looking forward to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th May 2020....





@mstenholm !!       
@Antykain !!  
@Lorec !!   
@Flanker !!  

Amazing efforts from our 4 stoners today!!  @mstenholm, wow...  What a milestone!!   Can't wait to see you all again soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2020)

SCC is drying out this week so it will take some time to reach the next milestone, that and the fact that summer is nearing.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> SCC is drying out this week so it will take some time to reach the next milestone, that and the fact that summer is nearing.


I don't tend to see a lot of SCC...  It comes through but not masses....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> SCC is drying out this week so it will take some time to reach the next milestone, that and the fact that summer is nearing.


Didn't it go away once before?


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Didn't it go away once before?
> 
> 
> phill said:
> ...


Yes it did and it might come back again.  SCC pause/stop


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th May 2020....





@Garland_Briggs ??!!         

If anyone knows who this might be please do tag them so we know for next time and hopefully they'll be a member of the forum!!    Great work though from our stoner, we hope to see him again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th May 2020.....




@jlewis02 !!        
@Flanker !!  
@Garland_Briggs ??!!  

What a great day for TPUs stoners today!!   Congrats everyone for surpassing their next milestone!!     We'll hopefully see you all again very soon!!


----------



## phill (May 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th May 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th May 2020!!




@jlewis02 !!!!           

Great work there @jlewis!    We'll hopefully see you very soon again


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th May 2020....




@Flanker !!          

Great work man!!    Will hopefully see you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th May 2020....




@bogmali !!     
@tami626 !!  

Congrats to our two stoners today for surpassing their next milestones!!    Great work @bogmali !!   @tami626, we'll look forward to seeing you again very soon for that 1m point milestone!!


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2020)




----------



## phill (May 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th May 2020....





Sadly none today, but hopefully there'll be tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th May 2020.....




@cheesy999 ??!!         
@toastem2004 !!  
@ozteam ??!!  
@Flanker !!  

Great work from our stoners and congrats to you all for surpassing your next milestones!!    Awesome work!!


----------



## phill (May 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th May 2020....




@kebabi ??!!        

Great work from our stoner today!!  Sadly not a member of TPU but if anyone know's who they are, please tag them and ask for them to post in to let us know!!


----------



## Bow (May 17, 2020)

Score*18,005,449*7-day Ave*17,521*28-day Ave*18,985*


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th May 2020.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!  

@Bow ...  According to the stats I was given today, your total was just under 18m    But I believe there someone will get a mention tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 17, 2020)

Stoner for the 16th May 2020....




@Bow !!                    
@l3nderb !! 

Great work to our two stoners today   @Bow here' you go!!       Great work both of you, we'll all hopefully see you very soon again !!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th May 2020.....




@Boatvan !!     
@Lorec !!  
@Flanker !!  

Amazing efforts from our three stoners today!!    What a way to make a good day even better!!    Awesome efforts by you all    We can't wait to see you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th May 2020...





@swhite4784 ??!!                                   
@wanksta !!  

Well done to both of our stoners today!!  I can't remember the forum name for @swhite4784??  Would anyone be able to advise who I can tag there please?? 

Great work @wanksta for hitting the 100,000!!    Can't wait to see you at 200,000!!


----------



## phill (May 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th May 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th May 2020....




@jlewis02 !!           

Great work to our stoner today, @jlewis02 !!  Well done and we can't wait to see you again soon!!


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2020)




----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st May 2020....




@kebabi ??!!         
@windwhirl !!  

Great work to our two stoners today    Hopefully, we'll be seeing you both again soon


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd May 2020....




@Para_Franck ??!!    

Great work coming form our stoner today     I couldn't see them in the forum, but if anyone knows of the forum member name, please tag away    Hopefully, we'll see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd May 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th May 2020....




@Garland_Briggs ??!!       

Great work to our stoner of the day    Can't wait to see you back again!!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th May 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (May 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th May 2020!!




@kebabi ??!!         
@NastyHabits !!  
@keithstark1 ??!!        

Great work to our three stoners today and many congrats to @NastyHabits for hitting that 14m milestone!!     Takes a while to get there..... Can't wait to see you all again


----------



## phill (May 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th May 2020....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!               

Great work today from @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  Well done man!!  We'll hopefully see you again soon


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th May 2020.....





@Russ64 !!               
@Lorec !!  

Great work to our stoners today   @Lorec not far now from that 10m point marker!!  Great efforts to both of you!!  Can't wait to see you both here again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th May 2020.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th May 2020....




@Antykain !!             

Great work from our stoner today!!    We hope to see you again very soon sir


----------



## Bow (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st May 2020...





Sadly there's no one today, but there is always tomorrow    Please keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st June 2020....




@energy21 ??!!        
@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!  @energy21 I don't think is a forum member but if someone knows the username for the forum, please do tag them in it!!    Hopefully see you both again soon!!


----------



## Bow (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd June 2020...




@Redtoad ??!!         

I sadly can't see a forum name for @Redtoad but if anyone knows who they are, please tag them for me!!    Great work from our stoner, such a shame we can't tag them


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd June 2020....




@kebabi ??!!         

Congrats to our stoner for the day @Kebabi ??!!  It's a shame I know have the right forum name for them, so if anyone knows of their log in name, please do tag them for me!!   

Until tomorrow everyone


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th June 2020.....




@theoneandonlymrk !!     
@tami626 !!  

Great work there to both of our stoners today!!    Great work and we'll hopefully be seeing each of you very soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th June 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow....    See you then!


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th June 2020....





@_Antares_ ??!!        
@k-wag ??!!        

Great work from our stoners today and a new member to the team I believe??   Welcome to team TPU @k-wag !!  If anyone does know of another tag k-wag might be under, please do tag!!  See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th June 2020......




@stinger608 !!           

Massive congrats to one amazing guys @stinger608 !!       What an amazing milestone to manage to hit!!  Hopefully see you again soon @stinger608 for the next 50m


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 8th June 2020......
> 
> View attachment 158392
> @stinger608 !!
> ...




Oh wow, I wondered where I was in total points.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th June 2020.....




@Norton !!                               
@k-wag ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today!!  There's one gentleman who has made a massive milestone hitting over 200,000,000 points!!   @Norton come take a bow sir!!    I hope that the next 200,000,000 points come even faster    Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th June 2020....





@laptop-hpc !!         
@k-wag ??!!  

Great work to our two stoners!!  @laptop-hpc doing well sir!!    Looking forward to seeing you both again soon


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th June 2020....




@windwhirl !!                 

Great work today from @windwhirl hitting his next milestone!!    Great work man!  Look forward to seeing you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th June 2020....




@Lorec !!  
@windwhirl !!            

Well guys, two stoners for today, although I swear I mentioned @windwhirl yesterday....  I must be getting too old or something... 
@Lorec.....  Well mate what can I say??    10m points, congrats bud!!    Here's hoping that the next 10m goes just as smoothly.....    See you both soon


----------



## Lorec (Jun 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 12th June 2020....
> 
> View attachment 158904
> @Lorec !!
> ...


On 15th of January 2020:


phill said:


> Lorec said:
> 
> 
> > 10M here I come
> ...


Took me 5 months exactly     
Glad to be here, thanks to great team TPU! 
As always thanks for a motivational shout out mate! 
See You at 100M  (at my standard pace will take around 4 years though)


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Lorec said:


> On 15th of January 2020:
> 
> Took me 5 months exactly
> Glad to be here, thanks to great team TPU!
> ...


You most welcome mate!!   @Lorec it's a pleasure to have you in the team and what a member you have been!!    5 months to hit 10m points is a massively solid effort!!  Averaging about 2m points a month!!  That's a lot!! 

Well worth the shout out and can't wait to see you again here soon for the 20m million milestone!!    (You might want another 3950X to help you along tho  )


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th June 2020.....





Sadly there's no one today but then, there's always tomorrow    See you then guys and gals!!


----------



## Lorec (Jun 15, 2020)

phill said:


> You most welcome mate!!   @Lorec it's a pleasure to have you in the team and what a member you have been!!    5 months to hit 10m points is a massively solid effort!!  Averaging about 2m points a month!!  That's a lot!!
> 
> Well worth the shout out and can't wait to see you again here soon for the 20m million milestone!!    (You might want another 3950X to help you along tho  )





http://imgur.com/KtjW6sq

nearby used parts shop has plenty


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2020)

Lorec said:


> http://imgur.com/KtjW6sq
> 
> nearby used parts shop has plenty


So when are you buying one??


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th June 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th June 2020.....




@keithstark1 ??!!         

If anyone knows @keithstark1 please do tag them for me in the forum!!   Be good to get a few more regular contributors in our team   
Congrats to our stoner for hitting the 1m mark, I hope we can see him again for his 2m milestone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th June 2020....






Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!    See you around then!!


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th June 2020....




@k-wag ??!!         

Nice to see you again @k-wag!!?! I hope all is going well for everyone and you are all alright


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th June 2020.....





Sadly no one today, but then, there is always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th June 2020.......





@kebabi ??!!       

Congrats to our alone stoner today    We hope to see you again soon @kebabi!!    If anyone know's of the members forum log in, if they have one, please tag them in it!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th June 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    See you all then


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st June 2020....




@toastem2004 !!             

Great work from our stoner today!!    We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd June 2020....





Sadly there's no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd June 2020....




@keithstark1 ??!!        
@energy21 ??!!  
@tami626 !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Many congrats to our stoners of the day!!    Shame that half of them I can't tag, so if anyone has their details please tag away!!     See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th June 2020....




@hat !!                 

Great work from our stoner @hat !!!!     Great work man!!  We'll hopefully see you back soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th June 2020....




@Antykain !!     

Nice work there from our stoner @Antykain !!    We'll hopefully be seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th June 2020....




@dhoshaw !!              

Great work for our stoner @dhoshaw !!     Great work my good man, we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th June 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there is always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th June 2020....




@HammerON !!                                   

What an amazing milestone for our @HammerON !!    Congrats mate, what a massive milestone!!    Hopefully see you again soon??


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th June 2020.....




@Folgore !!              

Congrats to @Folgore for hitting his next milestone!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon  
Please keep up the great work !!  See you all tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 28th June 2020....
> 
> View attachment 160613
> @HammerON !!
> ...


Thank you Captain!!!


----------



## phill (Jul 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th June 2020....




@keithstark1 ??!!          

Congrats to our stoner for the day!!    Big shame he's not a member in the forum but if anyone knows of his log in, please do tag away!!   

@HammerON you're very much welcome sir!!  I wish there was some thing more I could do for people to congratulate them for certain milestones and such...  I wonder if we could set something up ....


----------



## phill (Jul 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st July 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Please keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd July 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd July 2020....




@energy21 ??!!    

Great work to our stoner today, sadly he doesn't appear to be a member here with that user name, but if anyone knows him, please tag him in the thread 
I hope everyone is safe and sound still!!  See you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th July 2020.....





Sadly there's no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Hopefully, we'll see you there


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th July 2020...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th July 2020!!




@rsh5155 ??!!         

Great work from our stoner today!!    I couldn't see him in the forum list, so if anyone knows of the log in, please tag away!!    We hope to see you again soon rsh5155!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th July 2020...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th July 2020....




@keithstark1 ??!!     
@spout23 ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today, great efforts from them both     I can't see a forum name for spout23, does anyone know what his forum name is at all??   Be great to tag him.....   Awesome effort and massive milestone there    See you both soon we all hope!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th July 2020....




@l3nderb !!           

We'll hopefully see you around very soon!!  Great work for hitting the milestone!!  

Crunch on!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th July 2020....










@windwhirl !!           

Since the stats haven't sorted themselves out still, I've incluced some extra's as we have had a member surpass one  

Congrats @windwhirl for milestone pass!!    I hope that we see you again soon for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th July 2020....





@phill !!  
@windwhirl !!     

Great effort again for @windwhirl !!    Hopefully we'll see some more members tomorrow hitting past their next WCG milestone.....


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th July 2020....




@kebabi ??!!         

Great work to our stoner of the day!!  Sadly I can't see a forum name to tag him to so if there's anyone who knows them, please tag away!!


----------



## phill (Jul 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th July 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th July 2020....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  
@k-wag ??!!      

Congrats to our two stoners today    I sadly can't see a forum tag for k-wag, so if anyone knows who they might be, please get them to drop by and say hi!!    See you tomorrow guys and gals!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 16, 2020)

Lets see how long it takes for the next one. I upgraded my dad to a 3700X for father's day


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th July 2020....




@keithstark1 ??!!          

Nice work from our stoner today, I've not got a forum name to tag them with but if anyone knows it, please tag away!!    I hope we see them soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th July 2020....




@theoneandonlymrk !!                 

Great work from our stoner today    May we see you again very soon @theoneandonlymrk!!  Please keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th July 2020...





Sadly no stoners today, but there's always tomorrow    See you there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th July 2020....




@energy21 ??!!         

Sadly I couldn't see a forum name to tag it too, if anyone knows of one, please tag away!!    Hopefully we'll see you @energy21 again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th July 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th July 2020....





@kebabi ??!!        
@Lorec !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!   Great work @Lorec, I hope you're doing well and ok mate?!  
Looking forward to tomorrow gyus, hope to see you there too


----------



## Lorec (Jul 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 20th July 2020....
> 
> View attachment 162957
> 
> ...


Im well! Cheers,mate!  
Finally 11M... Summer is killing my PPDs  Even my 1700 is overheating...


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Im well! Cheers,mate!
> Finally 11M... Summer is killing my PPDs  Even my 1700 is overheating...


Ironically summer is my best time considering all the sun from the solar (well, when it's sunny in the UK which is sometime, few and far between lol) but I think all the PPD's are low due to the projects that are currently available..  None are what I'd call get point collectors...  

It's just a pleasure to see you contributing @Lorec so if you need to turn one off or use every other day or something, keep that power bill down    Oh and the house temps


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st July 2020...




@Jstn7477 !!                         

Great work and effort from our stoner today!!   @Jstn7477 that's one heck of a milestone!!    We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd July 2020....




@toastem2004 !!                 

Great work man!!    We hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd July 2020....




@cluperca Alexandru ??!!        
@laptop-hpc !!  
@blunt14468 

Great effort and work to all of our three stoners today!!   You all made a great stur in the force today I'm sure!!  
Congrats to you all!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th July 2020....




@Russ64 !!               
@Nordic !!  

Amazing efforts from our two stoners today    Great work and we hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2020)

It feels like not long ago I hit 35. Now I am at 45. Wow.


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th July 2020.....




@sneddenraj ??!!         
@agent00skid !!  

Amazing work from our two stoners today!!    Very well done for hitting your next milestones!!!  We'll hopefully see you both again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th July 2020...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Great work everyone!!  Please keep up the massive support and efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th July 2020....




@windwhirl !!            

Great work from our stoner today @windwhirl !!    Hopefully we'll have you back here soon again


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 28, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 27th July 2020....
> 
> View attachment 163726
> @windwhirl !!
> ...



Oh, I assure you, this won't be the last you will see of me *evil laugh*


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Oh, I assure you, this won't be the last you will see of me *evil laugh*


Very glad to hear it


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th July 2020...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  
Hope to see you all soon


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th July 2020....





@zexio ??!!         
@NastyHabits !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, great efforts guys and we hope to see you again soon  
Hope to see everyone tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th July 2020....




@keithstark1 !!??         
@i3nderb ??!!          

Great work to our stoners, sadly they don't seem to have the forum names logged to the same as their crunching accounts.. If there's anyone who can tag them for us, please do


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st July 2020....




@Bow !!           

Awesome efforts and result there for our stoner @Bow today!!    Great work man!!    We hope to see you again, very soon for your next milestone


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 31st July 2020....
> 
> View attachment 164259
> @Bow !!
> ...



@Bow Glad to see you stoning again!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st August 2020...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow     I'll hopefully see you all there


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd August 2020....




@ TPU!!!!       
@kebabi ??!!  

What an amazing day??!!  TPU now surpassed 3,800,000,000 points in WCG!!  Now that is amazing!!    I can't wait to go past 3,900,000,000!!  
Congrats to @kebabi for passing his next milestone as well   

Hopefully we'll see @kebabi again soon and TPU will be passing the next milestone sooner than we think    The last milestone was passed on 3rd May 2020...  Just under 3 months, bar a day....  Can we make 4,000,000,000 by Christmas/New Year?!!  Maybe we need another challenge.......


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd August 2020....




@Vap0rX !!         

Great work to our stoner @Vap0rX !!  Great to see you contributing and we all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th August 2020...




@Shane White !!                               

Amazing effort and milestone for our stoner today!!  Can't wait to see you again soon sir!!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th August 2020....




@tami626 !!             

Great work to our stoner @tami626 today     Congrats on hitting this milestone!!    We hope to see you again soon for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th August 2020....





Sadly there's no one today but there's always tomorrow    Look forward to see you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th August 2020....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   
I hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th August 2020....




@kebabi ??!!        

Congrats to our stoner today @kebabi !!  It would be nice to be able to tag everyone we have on our team, but it seems some don't tend to register I guess..  If anyone knows anyones actual forum name, please don't hesitate in getting them tagged  

We'll hopefully see you again soon kebabi!!


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th August 2020...




@Vap0rX !!         

Great work from our stoner today    We hope to see you again soon @Vap0rX !!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th August 2020.....




@_Antares_ ??!!  
@keithstark1 ??!!         

Amazing efforts from our two stoners today!!  Well done both of you!!    We all hope to see you again very soon


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th August 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Here's hoping!!    See you all tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th August 2020....




@windwhirl !!       

Congrats to our lone stoner today for hitting their next milestone!!    Congrats @windwhirl !!    We all look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th August 2020....




@PolRoger !!                        

Many congrats @PolRoger, what a massive milestone you have managed to hit today!!    I hope you're feeling good about yourself, massive milestone!!    We hope to see everyone again tomorrow back here at some point !!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th August 2020....





Sadly no one today, but there's always hope for tomorrow   
See you there hopefully everyone


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th August 2020....




@bogmali !!                     
@Vap0rX !!  
@D.Law ??!!  
@k-wag ??!!  

Congrats to all of our stoners today!!    What such a brilliant day for team TPU!!  4 members hitting their next milestone target, awesome works guys!!     Hopefully we'll see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th August 2020......





@bogmali !!                
@Vap0rX !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!    Hopefully we'll see you both again very soon!!  Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th August 2020 for WCG .....




@keithstark1 ??!!         

Great work to @keithstark1 who, sadly I can't seem to find in our members list for, so if anyone does know and can give me a user name, please do   Last one to update and then we are good to go!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th August 2020 for WCG....




@Basard !!       

Great work there from our stoner today   @Basard congrats man and well done!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon and will look forward to it too!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th August 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Take care everyone and see you hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st August 2020 for WCG....




@Kebabi ??!!          
@s3rthra ??!!  

Great work to both of our stoners today!!    Congrats and we hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd August 2020 for WCG...




@Vap0rX !!     

Great work to our stoner @Vap0rX today for hitting his next milestone!!  Congrats mate!!     We all hope to see you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd August 2020 for WCG...





@dhoshaw !!  
@Sasqui !!  
@k-wag ??!!        

Awesome efforts guys!!    Congrats to you all !!  We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th August 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes, life does seem to be dragging on forever these days....


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th August 2020 for WCG...




@vaidas40 ??!!           

Well done to our stoner of today @vaidas40 !!    I can't seem to find a forum tag for you so if anyone knows of one, please do tag away!    I hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th August 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always hoping for tomorrow    Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th August 2020...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow we hope!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th August 2020 for WCG ...




@keithstark1 ??!!         

Congrats to our single stoner today!!    I couldn't see him tagged to the forum, but if anyone knows of him, feel free to tag @keithstark1 !


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th August 2020 for WCG....





@Vap0rX !!           
@kebabi ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!   Great efforts from you all!!  I hope that we will see you all again very soon!!    Keep up the great work please!!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th August 2020 for WCG...




@laptop-hpc !!                 

Great work from our stoner today @laptop-hpc !!  Congrats mate on passing your next milestone!!    Can't wait to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st August 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow  

Hope to see you again soon everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow....  Or the next day   Thank you all for the continued support!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd September 2020 for WCG...




@theoneandonlymrk !!               

Great work there sir!!    Massive congrats for hitting that next milestone!!  We all hope to see you again soon hitting the next one


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Keep up the amazing work everyone!!    Thank you again for all the support you give to this team!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th September 2020 for WCG....




@toastem2004 !!         
@keithstark1 ??!!  

Aweosme efforts from our two stoners today!!   Great work @toastem2004, hopefully we'll see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th September 2020 for WCG....




@kebabi ??!!         

Great work from our stoner today    We all look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th September 2020 for WCG....




@Jizzler ??!!             

Great work from our stoner today, but sadly I'm not sure of their user name for the tag, so if anyone knows, please drop a message here   
Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## Disparia (Sep 8, 2020)

Jizzler == Disparia

Had Wizz change it awhile ago to align with the rest of accounts (Steam, LOTRO, WoW, etc).

I just changed it in WCG as well, which I don't think was an option the last time I looked, but it is now.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th September 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow     Hope to see you there


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th September 2020 for WCG ....




@4x4n !!           

Amazing efforts from our stoner today, And now there's the no reason why we can't have a few more coming to do with it   

Great effort guys and thank you all for the support as always...


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th September 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but hopefully there's always tomorrow    I hope to see you all again tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th September 2020 for WCG...




@keithstark1 ??!!             

Great work from our stoner today!!    @Keithstark1 we all hope to see you again very soon!!    If anyone knows of the right user name for keithstark1, then please tag away!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th September 2020 for WCG....




@tami626 !!                  
@windwhirl !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!  We all hope to see them again soon!!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2020)

Great work stoners!  And wow @4x4n on that 60M!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th September 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow....     I hopefully see you again then!!


----------



## phill (Sep 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th September 2020 for WCG....






Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!   I hope to see you all again then


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th September 2020 for WCG...




@PolRoger !!                           

Amazing efforts from our stoner today!!    Awesome work sir!!    Hopefully we'll see you soon


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th September 2020 for WCG....




@XZero450 !!  

Amazing work from our stoner today!!  Congrats to the milestone @XZero450 !!    Look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but then, there's always tomorrow isn't there??


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th September 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but hey, there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st September 2020 for WCG...




@l3nderb !!          

Great work to our stoner @l3nderb !!    Glad to see you hitting another milestone and can't wait to see you again next one!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd September 2020 for WCG....




@theonedub !!       
@Russ64 !!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!   Congrats to @theonedub even though he beat me to the 30 million milestone!!    Great work to @Russ64 as well, not much longer until you hit 10 million points there man!!    We'll hopefully see everyone again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd September 2020 for WCG....




@Redtoad ??!!     

Well done to our stoner today, if anyone could tag them please do!!     Hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th September 2020 for WCG....




@Redtoad ??!!           

Great work from our stoner today     Sadly I don't know of the forum username for the stoner, so if anyone can advise it, that'll be awesome!!     Hopefully I'll see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but theres always tomorrow    Hope to see you again then!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th September 2020 for WCG...




@kebabi ??!!         
@Ciuperca Alexandru ??!!  

Great work from our two members today!!    Sadly I can't seem to find them in our forum names but if anyone knows what they are or if they are lerking about and not posting, please join and let us know your names!!  
We'll hopefully see you both again soon!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    I hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th September 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Please keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th September 2020 for WCG....





@phill !! 
@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!              
@Folgore !!  
@windwhirl !!  

Amazing efforts guys and thank you for contributing to the TPU team!!!!    Can't do any of this without you all!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 29th September 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 170334
> 
> ...


So it's been how long now? 

My dad's new ryzen system is kick'em out!

Edit: Looks around 2 1/2 months to hit a million.


----------



## Folgore (Oct 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 29th September 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 170334
> 
> ...



It's that part of the year again, summer it's over... compute time!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th September 2020 for WCG ...




@Arjai !!                   
@s3thra !!  

Congrats @Arjai and @s3thra for hitting your next milestones!!     I see @Arjai you coming to pass me by again    Damn UK weather hasn't been good for solar these last few days and apparently ain't getting any better so I might have to catch you up later    

Excellent work both of you    I'll hopefully see you both again soon


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st October 2020 for WCG....




@k-wag ??!!       

Nice work there from @K-wag !!  If anyone knows the forum name for our stoner, please do tag away!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon!!    Until tomorrow.....


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd October 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd October 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but then there's always tomorrow!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright!!   I hope to see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th October 2020 for WCG....




@k-wag ??!!        

Great work from our stoner today for hitting their next milestone!!    Sadly I couldn't find the members forum name, but if anyone knows of it, please give it a tag!!    We'll hopefully see you again soon @k-wag!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th October 2020 for the WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th October 2020 for WCG...




@cheesy999 !!    
@theoneandonlymrk !!  

Great work from our two stoners today !!    Great efforts guys!!  I hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Thanks again for all your support


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th October 2020 for WCG....






Sadly there's no one on list today, but there's always tomorrow  
Thank you all for the contributions as always!!


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th October 2020 for WCG....




@Shane White !!                         

Amazing efforts from @Shane White here today everyone!!     That is a massive target for sure!!     We hope to see you again soon Shane!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th October 2020 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!    Massive thanks to everyone for their continued support!!    I hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!    I hope to see you there....


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th October 2020 for WCG...




@NastyHabits !!           
@CjStaal !!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!  Well done @NastyHabits for hitting 16m and welcome to our new member @CjStaal and congrats on your first milestone!!    Well done and more importantly, welcome to TPU     We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th October 2020 for WCG...
> 
> View attachment 171951
> @NastyHabits !!
> ...


@phill Thank you.  Without you, I would have missed this milestone.  So glad I'm able to contribute to this important work and be part of TPU folding.


----------



## CjStaal (Oct 16, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th October 2020 for WCG...
> 
> View attachment 171951
> @NastyHabits !!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Feel free @CjStaal to post a pic of the rig/s you have crunching and let us know if you have been having any issues or it's been crunching heaven   Love to hear from everyone who does crunch for the team..


----------



## CjStaal (Oct 16, 2020)

phill said:


> Feel free @CjStaal to post a pic of the rig/s you have crunching and let us know if you have been having any issues or it's been crunching heaven   Love to hear from everyone who does crunch for the team..


Will do when I have some free time


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th October




@Lorec !!  
@k-wag  ??!!  
@CjStaal !!       

Amazing efforts there everyone   @Lorec you are doing well matey!!  Please do keep it up!!    Congrats to our two new ish starters  
Onwards for tomorrows stoners!!     Look forward to seeing you then!! :-D


----------



## Lorec (Oct 17, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 15th October
> 
> View attachment 172076
> @Lorec !!
> ...


thought imma do a little holla, so everyone knows im still crunching


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th October 2020 for WCG...





@k-wag ??!!       
@CjStaal !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!    Great work guys and great seeing you passing your next milestones!!   Here's hoping we'll see you in a few more milestones    Until tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Lorec said:


> thought imma do a little holla, so everyone knows im still crunching


Awesome work my good man!!    Thank you for the continued support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th October 2020 for WCG....





@craigo ??!!      
@keithstark1 ??!!  
@windwhirl !!  
@CjStaal !!   

What a great load of stoners we have today    Outstanding work everyone!!    We all hope to see you soon again!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th October 2020 for WCG....




@CjStaal !!       

Nice work today from our stoner @CjStaal !!  We hope to see you again very soon!!    See you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th October 2020 for WCG.....




@jellyrole !!          

Welcome back man!!   Good to have you on our team   We hope to see you again very soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th October 2020 for WCG....





@ TPU!!!!!!!                                                          
@k-wag ??!!  
@CjStaal !!  

Another massive milestone today for team TPU, we've just surpassed 3,900,000,000 points for WCG !!   That is amazing!!   I did make up a challenge for us to hit 4,000,000,000 points by the end of the year, so whatever we are on route to score, if it's north of 4,000,000,000 I might have to do a Steam game or something for a random winner for anyone who puts in a request to go into a raffle I think.... We'll see 

As always congrats to our stoners of the day who have managed to surpass their next milestone, here's hoping we'll see you again tomorrow and of course up on that stoner board


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st October 2020 for WCG...




@CjStaal !!         
@jellyrole !!  

Great work to you both for hitting your next milestone!!    We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd October 2020 for WCG....





@yotano211 !!             
@kebabi ??!!  
@toastem2004  !!  
@PolRoger !!  
@k-wag ??!!  
@CjStaal !!  

What a day for stoners at TPU!!  We have how many today!??!    6 stoners is amazing!!  Well done everyone!!     Special mention to @PolRoger for his 60,000,000 point contribution!!   
We all can't wait to see you again soon!!    Until tomorrow for another update??  I hope to see you there


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow, @PolRoger hit a huge milestone at 60 million!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Hopefully see you all there


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd October 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 173124
> 
> ...


I'm on the cool kids list.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th OCtober 2020 for WCG....




@jellyrole !!        

Congrats to our solo stoner today!!     Great work @jellyrole for hitting your next milestone!!  We hope that we can get to see you again soon!!     Until tomorrow everyone.....


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow   Take care everyone and keep on crunching!!   Hopefully, we'll see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th October 2020 for WCG....






Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    We hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th October 2020 for WCG....




@jellyrole !!           

Well done @jellyrole for hitting the milestone and we all hope you hit the next one comes along soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th October 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one passing any milestones today but there's always tomorrow   We'll hopefully bump into each other to see


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th October 2020 for WCG....




@AlienIsGOD !!                  
@cheesy999 !!  
@jellyrole !!  

Many congrats to our 3 stoners of the day!!    Great work and great support for team TPU!!    We hope to see you all again very soon for your next milestones!!    Hopefully either way, we'll see you tomorrow for another update as always


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th October 2020 for WCG....




@Rossix71 !!               
@_Antares_ !!  
@CjStaal !!  
@jellyrole !!  

And there we go for another great day for our milestones and stoners!!    Amazing work everyone, we all hope to see you again very soon!!    Hopefully get to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 31st October 2020 for WCG...





Sadly no one today, but then again, there's always tomorrow    Hopefully we'll see you all then


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st November 2020 for WCG.....




@jellyrole !!           

Great work there @jellyrole !!    We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd November 2020 for WCG....




@moonboystikesback !!    
@windwhirl !!  

Great work guys!!    We are hoping to see you both again real soon!!    Thank you so much for the contributions and support!!


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd November 2020 for the WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow    Please keep on crunching!!    Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th November 2020 for WCG....




@wanksta !!  
@crispysilicon !!    

Great work from our one new member @crispysilicon and our not so new member @wanksta for hitting their milestones!!    Hopefully, we'll see you both again soon!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th November 2020 for WCG....




@s3thra !!        
@crispysilicon !!  

Conrgats to you both for hitting your next milestone!!    We all hope to see you back again soon!!    Until tomorrow again everyone...!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th November 2020 for WCG....




@laptop-hpc !!           
@jellyrole !!  
@crispysilicon !!  

Great work from our three stoners today    Great work pushing past your next milestones everyone, great work indeed!!    Hopefully, we'll all see you here again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th November 2020 for WCG.....





Sadly no one else today but hopefully maybe tomorrow    Awesome efforts everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th November 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow!!    Keep on crunchin' everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th November 2020 for WCG.....




@CjStaal !!            

Great work for the milestone @CjStaal , hopefully we'll see you for a new one in a few    Great work man, keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th November 2020 for WCG....




@kebabi ??!!    
@blobster21 !!  

Great work to both our stoners today!!   @blobster21 and @kebabi, we all hope to see you again real soon!!    Until tomorrow everyone!!  Hopefully see you there!....


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th November 2020 for WCG....




@cheesy999 !!          
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@Toothless !!  
@Lorec !!  

Well done to all of our stoners today, great work everyone!!   @Lorec I bet is trying to catch me up......    You might well do as winter sucks for the solar production!!  

Hope to see you all again for another update


----------



## Toothless (Nov 12, 2020)

I gotta heat my house somehow, y'know?


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2020)

Sadly for me @Toothless the gas prices are much cheaper than the electric ones over here, so I use the gas instead


----------



## Toothless (Nov 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Sadly for me @Toothless the gas prices are much cheaper than the electric ones over here, so I use the gas instead


We only have electric in my little home, but thanks to all the outlets and wiring being freshly redone I can pull over 1kw all the time with no worries. Gotta feed them desktops right?


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2020)

Toothless said:


> We only have electric in my little home, but thanks to all the outlets and wiring being freshly redone I can pull over 1kw all the time with no worries. Gotta feed them desktops right?


I know it well!!    I find it's the noise that would get me at times...  That and the misses and probably little Sophia as well wouldn't appreciate it lol  I sometimes leave a few on in the conservatory if I'm honest, it gets cool out there when the nights get colder, which is fine but leaving the big R730 on or something, man it heats up in there quick!!  Not to mention the electric meter goes nuts with that thing on...  400w pull no worries!!  The R620 is just under half that, with about 60 to 70% of the points...  If only the solar would work better in the winter months...


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th November for WCG .......





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th November 2020 for WCG.....




@Russ64 !!       
@crispysilicon !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!   We all hope to see you again rather soon for another stoner day     Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th November 2020 for WCG......




@twuersch ??!!          
@crispysilicon !!  

Great work from both of our stoners today!!    Great efforts from you both and we all can't wait to see you again soon!!     See you all again tomorrow with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th November 2020 for WCG....




@k-wag ??!!        
@crispysilicon !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    Great effort to both of you!!  We all hope to see you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th November 2020 for WCG....





@windwhirl !!     
@crispysilicon !!  

Great work to our two stoners of the day!!    Congrats to you both for hitting your next milestones and we can't wait to see you back again for the next one!!   
Hope to see you both real soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th November 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th November 2020 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow!!    Keep on going everyone, it's amazing what you do!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th November 2020 for WCG....




@keithstark1 ??!!         
@Toothless !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today!!     Great work @Toothless are those extra 8 threads showing much of an improvement with the scores at all from before??  
If anyone knows the forum name for keithstark1, please drop me a line or tag away in the post    Thank you all as always!!  See you again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 20th November 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 176559
> @keithstark1 ??!!
> ...


It got so warm today from those eight threads kicking in and the sun came out that I had to double up on the box fans from the back door to not suffocate. 6-10c heat dump but it looks like BOINC tasks are getting done like no other.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It got so warm today from those eight threads kicking in and the sun came out that I had to double up on the box fans from the back door to not suffocate. 6-10c heat dump but it looks like BOINC tasks are getting done like no other.




I feel ya - spring time during the day (run the AC), fall at night (turn the heat back on) here in NC.

My machines in the garage seem to be doing ok - during the warmest parts of the day, its actually been relatively cool in there.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st November 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today it seems but hopefully there's always more tomorrow!!     Keep up the great work please team!!  You are amazing!!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It got so warm today from those eight threads kicking in and the sun came out that I had to double up on the box fans from the back door to not suffocate. 6-10c heat dump but it looks like BOINC tasks are getting done like no other.





stevorob said:


> I feel ya - spring time during the day (run the AC), fall at night (turn the heat back on) here in NC.
> 
> My machines in the garage seem to be doing ok - during the warmest parts of the day, its actually been relatively cool in there.


What sort of temps do you guys hit with your kit?   I try to keep mine as cool as possible but that's not always so easy with two server bashing out heat like no other!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2020)

phill said:


> What sort of temps do you guys hit with your kit?   I try to keep mine as cool as possible but that's not always so easy with two server bashing out heat like no other!


70-85c on x5680, and 40-45c for 2680v2. I have 5-6 computers running all the time in my living room and it's a small place. AC isn't working right so yeah, nice and toasty.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 23, 2020)

The 2695v2 hits 50c max, usually stays between 40-45  -  4770k hovers in the mid 70s, but its overclocked to 4.5 on all cores  -  and the FX stays in the 40s at stock, or just a slight oc.


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd November 2020 for WCG......




@Toothless !!         

I guess you said it was hot in the room, you are smokin' through the milestones now tho!!   Great work mate and great to have you on the team as ever     Hope to see you again soon !!


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2020)

Was that 100k in a day?


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Was that 100k in a day?


I think 3 to 4 days max mate   I definitely believe its faster than 4 days...  Just over 3 I think...  Last 2 days average according to the site was 26,300....  (38k yesterday and 43k the day before...)   Great work mate


----------



## Lorec (Nov 24, 2020)

stevorob said:


> The 2695v2 hits 50c max, usually stays between 40-45  -  4770k hovers in the mid 70s, but its overclocked to 4.5 on all cores  -  and the FX stays in the 40s at stock, or just a slight oc.


Which tasks You run on Your 2695 v2? I have mine on windows and I run MIPs there. I have roughly 11k PPD. Kinda doubtful that switching to linux gives free 9k 
Edit: I use a decently roomy case and yet its ~65C. All core 2.8ghz, stock.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 24, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Which tasks You run on Your 2695 v2? I have mine on windows and I run MIPs there. I have roughly 11k PPD. Kinda doubtful that switching to linux gives free 9k
> Edit: I use a decently roomy case and yet its ~65C. All core 2.8ghz, stock.



Was running SCC, which it absolutely crushed.  Now that SCC is no longer sending work, its backup is OP... we'll see what the ppd does as the SCC jobs trickle from the backlog and the mostly OP work starts racking up.  OP is taking between 3-4hrs avg per job.

It absolutely hated MCM and MIP - MCM was just terribly inefficient (single job would take ~6-8hrs) and MIP would seemingly hangup for hours on end with some jobs... eventually I'd have half the jobs sitting at 90+% for 12 hours without moving.

I hit enter before I even addressed temps:  I keep it in a roomy case, with a giant scythe cooler (I can't recall what model, its very large).  It lives in my garage and its been cool.  I'm sure on warmer days, that temp will go up.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd November 2020 for WCG....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!               
@dhoshaw !!  

Great work to our two stoners of the day!!    Nice milestones as well there guys!!    Hopefully we'll see you both again soon!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 23rd November 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 176840
> @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!
> ...


2 1/2 months later


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th November 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th November 2020 for WCG....





@cheesy999 !!           
@Toothless !!  

Great work to our two stoners of the day!!    Great work to you both hitting your next milestones!!  Hopefully see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th November 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow everyone     Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2020)

Stoners for the 27th November 2020 for WCG...




@weekendgeek !!         

Well done to our stoner of today @weekendgeek for hitting his next milestone!!    Outstanding    Hope to see you all back here again tomorrow to see who else has surpassed their next milestone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th November 2020 with WCG......



 

@PolRoger !!              
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our two stoners today   @PolRoger that's a damn fine milestone right there sir!!     Great work to @weekendgeek as well for his milestone...  Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th November 2020 for WCG....




@Toothless !!               
@weekendgeek !!  

Well done to our stoners for the day!!     Great work guys!!   @Toothless is that room warming up yet or are you nice and cool??    Great to have you contributing like you do mate!!  Thank you!!    Hopefully see you tomorrow for another update.....


----------



## Toothless (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 29th November 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 177604
> @Toothless !!
> ...


Haven't began running the x5680 stuff fully yet.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Haven't began running the x5680 stuff fully yet.


Outstanding!!    I think I need to tweak my projects I'm doing a little but, its all good!     Cos you know, SCIENCE!!  !!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

Stoners for the 30th November 2020 for WCG...





@GREASEMONKEY ??!!      
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!     Does anyone have a tag for Greasemonkey at all??!  That's a pretty awesome milestone, it's a shame if we can't tag him to let him know...  Great work from @weekendgeek as well hitting another     Great seeing you here everyday man!!  

Take care everyone and hope to see you again tomorrow for some more stoners


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2020)

Stoners for the 1st December 2020 for WCG.....




@weekendgeek !!        

Great work from our stoner @weekendgeek today!! : D  Please keep it up mate, it's an outstanding effort!!     Hope to catch you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 2nd December 2020 for WCG....




@Toothless !!     
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today!!    Outstanding efforts and work as always!!      Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!    Until then.....


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2020)

Stoners for the 3rd December 2020 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!        

Great work to @weekendgeek for hitting his next milestone!!    Great to have you on board!!    Hope to see you again soon my good man!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 4th December 2020 for WCG.....




@Jstn7477 !!                             
@XZero450 !!  
@k-wag ??!!  

A massive congrats to our stoners today, well done to @Jstn7477 and @XZero450 as they past their next milestone!!    What support we have had!!  !!    Great work from also @k-wag, although its a shame that I can't tag them because I don't think they have joined this amazing forum  

Hopefully they will join up one day     As for everyone else, I can't wait to see you again tomorrow for another update and I can't wait to get myself back on the milestones board...  It's been a while!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2020)

Stoners for the 5th December 2020 for WCG....




@kebabi ??!! 
@weekendgeek !!         

Great work from our two stoners today, outstanding efforts as always !!    Hope to see you both again soon!!    And as for everyone else, hope to see you all here again sometime soon!!     Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

Stoners for the 6th December 2020 for WCG....




@stevorob !!     
@Lorec !!  

Congrats to our stoners today and well done for passing their next Milestones!!  Great work guys!!  Hope to see you again soon!!   

Take care all!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2020)

See you in a few months for 30mil


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 7th December 2020 for WCG.....




@weekendgeek !!    

Great work @weekendgeek !!     I reckon we will be seeing you again rather soon I'm sure   Congrats on the milestone    Hope to see everyone back tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

stevorob said:


> See you in a few months for 30mil


Does that mean I need to step up my production a bit?!?!?!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 7th December 2020 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 178767
> @weekendgeek !!
> ...



Thanks, Phill!  I've a total of 14c/28t crunching away for the cause so hope to be back soon!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2020)

Stoners for the 8th December 2020 for WCG.....




@CjStaal !!         

Great work from our member @CjStaal for hitting their next milestone!!    Congrats!!    Hopefully we'll see you again soon for another milestone passed!!    Take care all!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 10, 2020)

phill said:


> Does that mean I need to step up my production a bit?!?!?!



You and I both brotha... Can always use moar compute!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2020)

stevorob said:


> You and I both brotha... Can always use moar compute!


I think I have the compute, it's just the lack of free electric that's the issue!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 9th December 2020 for WCG....




@cheesy999  !!          
@weekendgeek !!    

Great work to both of your for hitting your next milestones!!  Great work and great to have you both on board to this amazing team!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2020)

Stoners for the 10th December 2020 for WCG...




@s3thra !!           

Great work from our @s3thra hitting their next milestone!!     We hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 11th December 2020 for WCG....




@toastem2004 !!     
@theoneandonlymrk !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work everyone for the milestones you've been able to surpass!!    Outstanding efforts and work for the team, thank you all so much!!  Hopefully we'll see you back again for another update tomorow  D:  

(Well since I'm a donut and missed out the update yesterday...  Hopefully we'll just see you all again today !!  )


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 12th December 2020 for WCG....




@Ciuperca Alexandru ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work to our two stoners    And we hope to see you again real soon    Take care and post soon


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Stoners for the 13th December 2020 for WCG....




@Toothless !!          

Haven't we met before or have I seen you elsewhere somewhere today?!?!?!?   Awesome work mate!!    Thank you so much for the support to the team and we all hope to see you leveling up real soon!!     Stay safe and be well everyone


----------



## phill (Dec 15, 2020)

Stoners for the 14th December 2020 for WCG.....




@Shane White !!       
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our member @Shane White for hitting the massive 90,000,000 points milestone!!  @weekendgeek again making another milestone very quickly!!  Both of you should be very happy with the results!!   
Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another milestone update     Take care everyone!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 15th December 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Stoners for the 16th December 2020 for WCG.....




@Toothless !!           
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work today guys, @Toothless do you think you can make it in the top 10 in WCG for 3/3?!!!  Awesome efforts guys, thank you!!     Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for the next update....


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

Stoners for the 17th December 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow isn' there?!     Until then everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## Toothless (Dec 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 17th December 2020 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 180129
> 
> Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow isn' there?!     Until then everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


I didn't have the big boi running since it was nice out yesterday, but today is just dear lordy bad.


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 18th December 2020 for WCG....




@weekendgeek  !!          

Great work from our stoner of the day, @weekendgeek!!    We all hope to see you again rather soon my good man!!  D:   Keep safe everyone and well done!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 19th December 2020 for WCG.....





@NastyHabits !!  
@Arjai  !!  

Great work to our stoners today, @NastyHabits and @Arjai   Outstnanding effort as always guys, take care and hopefully we'll see you back agian tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

Stoners for the 20th December 2020 for WCG.....




@Toothless !!           

Awesome efforts mate!!    Great work and thank you for the support!!    Hope to see you again and that goes for everyone else too!!   
Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update.....


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

Stoners for the 21st December 2020 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day around the corner I think!!!   
Great work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Stoners for the 22nd December 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow     Hope to catch you all again then!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

Stoners for the 23rd December 2020 for WCG....





@ TPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                           
@VulkanBros !!  

Well everyone, we have managed to surpass the 4 billion points marker for WCG and before the end of the year and even before Christmas....  What an amazing Christmas Present for the team (wish it was more like a beer in a pub with a mass of people to talk to but.....) so pleased and proud of everyone for all their support and contributions day in and out for TPU that have made this possible....
Massive congrats also to @VulkanBros for surpassing their next milestone as well    What a day!!   

Hope to catch you all tomorrow for another update....  Bring on 5,000,000,000.....


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2020)

Holy crap, TPU passed 4 billion!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 24th December 2020 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!   

Great work from our stoner today, @weekendgeek !!   Massive congrats for surpassing your next milestone, hopefully we'll see you again soon and everyone else will be around to see it too!! Great work everyone!!  

Hope to see you all again soon for another update.....


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

Stoners for the 25th December 2020 for WCG....





@cheesy999 !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today @cheesy999 and @blobster21 !!  Hope to see you back here again soon but also, I hope that you are both well and ok....  Take care everyone, hope to see everyone again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap, TPU passed 4 billion!!!!!!!


Absolutely great work everyone who has contributed to this score!!  Can't thank you enough!!     Lets hope we can get to 5,000,000,000 with some new members on board and faster than last time


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2020)

Stoners for the 26th December 2020 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!             

Great work from our stoner today, @weekendgeek great work man!!     Great contribution and support as always!!  Can't wait to see you back again for another milestone!!    Until tomorrow everyone, hope you're all ok and safe !!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

Stoner for the 27th December 2020 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always tomorrow though isn't there?!    Take care guys and gals and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 28th December 2020 for WCG.....





@HammerON !!       
@Vap0rX !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Amazing effort from our four stoners today!    Outstanding work everyone, those are some very impressive milestones @HammerON and @mstenholm !!  Please do keep up the amazing work!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2020)

Stoners for the 29th December 2020 for WCG....




@PolRoger !!                   

Great work there @PolRoger !!  You've been certainly putting in some amazing scores of late every day and TPU thanks you so much!!!!  Massive respects for you from us all for the work and for choosing to support our team   Can't wait to see you again soon!!   

Hope to see everyone here again tomorrow for another update!!   Or will it be your name on the stoners board tomorrow??.....  Can't wait to see you all up there!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th December 2020.....




@weekendgeek !!            

Great work from our stoner today!!   @weekendgeek doing a great job there man!!    Outstanding!!    Hope to see everyone again for another update soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 31st December 2020 for WCG.....




@CjStaal !!  

@CjStaal great work for hitting your next milestone    It's gratefully appreciated and reeceived!!     Thank you so much for the support!!     Hope to see everyone again for another update!! : D


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st January 2021 for WCG.....





@D.Law !!     
@laptop-hpc !! 
@Lorec !!  
@k-wag ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!  

Amazing efforts to our stoners for today!!  Great work indeed!!  It seems that @D.Law might not have been to the site in a few years but I've tagged him anyways    As for the rest of your crazy lot, well massive congrats as always and well fooking done!!   

I hope you've all had a great few days and you're all well, safe and ok     Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd January 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Keep safe everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd January 2021 for WCG ......




@weekendgeek !!     

Great work there @weekendgeek for hitting your next milestone!!    Hope to see you back again soon     Take care everyone


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th January 2021 for WCG ....





@kebabi ??!!       

Well done to our stoner @kebabi for surpassing their next milestone    We all hope to see you again soon for another milestone    I hope everyone is doing well and ok??  Take care everyone, stay safe and well!!  Until the next update...  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th January 2021 for WCG.....




@Toothless !!  
@weekendgeek !!            

Another great day for our stoners today    Great work @Toothless and @weekendgeek !!  Outstanding efforts guys, really great stuff    Hopefully, we'll see you both again soon  

Take care and great crunching for everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th January 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hey, its fine, always another day tomorrow to try  
Keep safe and sound everyone!!    I hope everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th January 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow    Stay safe and sound everyone!!    Until tomorrow....


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 28th December 2020 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 181543
> 
> ...


Shoot, I totally missed it. Thanks @phill for posting the milestones


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th January 2021 for the WCG.....




@Rossix71 !!           

Congrats to our stoner of the day @Rossix71 for hitting their next milestone!!    Great work there and we hope to see you again real soon!  

Take care everyone and see you hopefully tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th January 2021 for WCG.....




@Simplex0 !!     
@theonedub !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    Awesome work from you both I must say and I bet everyone else as well can't wait to see you again for your next set of milestones


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th January 2021 for WCG....






Well sadly no one today but hell, there's always tomorrow    Take care everyone and hopefully we'll see everyone again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th January 2021 for WCG....





@Disparia !!            
@cheesy999 !!  

Congrats to our two stoners today!!    Well done indeed!!    We all hope to see you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th January 2021 for WCG....




@Zexio ??!!             

Great work to our stoner today, sadly they don't appear to be part of the forum which is a shame but if anyone knows them, please let them know they should drop by and register 
Hope to see you all again tomorrow guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th January 2021 for WCG...





Sadly no one today perhaps tomorrow we'll see some names here    Take care of yourselves and hopeto see you again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th January 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always hope that tomorrow will have someone surpassing their next milestone!!    Please keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th January 2021 for the WCG...





Sadly no one again today but there's always another day     Great work everyone, hope to see you again all real soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th January 2021 for WCG....





@4x4n !!             
@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!  

Great effort everyone!!     Massive congrats to our two stoners today!!


----------



## phill (Jan 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th January 2021 for WCG....




@yotano211 !!  

Congrats to our stoner of the day, @yotano211 for his next milestone!!  D    Hopefully he'll be at his next milestone in a little while     Night all!!  Take care and keep safe!!


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 17th January 2021 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 184586
> @yotano211 !!
> ...


I'm proud of being a stoner


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th January 2021 for WCG .....




@toastem2004       

Great work from our only stoner @toastem2004 , I hope that you are doing well and everything is ok??  I hope everyone else is doing well and is ok as well!!   Hope to see you back again soon @toastem2004  and everyone else for that matter!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 16th January 2021 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 184585
> 
> ...


It's been 2 and a half months already!?


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th January 2021 for WCG...





Sadly no stoners today but there's always another day     Amazing efforts from everyone as always, I hope to see you again tomorrow for another update!!    Take care and stay safe everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It's been 2 and a half months already!?


Time does seem to be flying by of late sir!!  Not that I mind too much but it does seem a bit of a problem...  Maybe it's sped up so we are now in dog time?!?!  lol

I hope that you're doing well and are ok @CrAsHnBuRnXp !!    Congrats on the milestone as well


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th January 2021 for the WCG Pie....




@cheesy999 !!           

Congrats to our lone stoner for today     Great work from @cheesy999 hitting their next milestone     We all hope to see you again soon here @cheesy999!!!!  Take care everyone, see you all again soon hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st January 2021 for WCG...





Sadly no one else is surpassing anything either at the moment but I'll be sure to see someone flying by in a little while!!    Take it easy everyone    See you tomorrow hopefully for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd January 2021 for WCG....




@keithstark1 !!??     
@Para_Franck ??!!  

Great work to our two stoners for today!!     We hope to see you both again soon for hitting your next milestone!!      Keep up the great work everyone!!    Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd January 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always tomorrow so ain't no never mind     Take it steady everyone and stay safe and sound!     Hope to see you again for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th January 2021 for WCG....





@spout23 ?!?!       

Great work from our stoner today, we hope that @spout23 comes back with another milestone rather soon!!     Hope everyone is staying safe!!


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th January 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hey, there's always another day   

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th January 2021 for WCG.....




@Vap0rX !!            
@Toothless !!  
@CjStaal !!  

Great work from our stoners today!!     Awesome work guys!!  Hope to see you back again soon for your next milestones!!


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th January 2021 for WCG....




@kebabi ??!!  

Great work to our stoner today!!  Does anyone know the right username for our member at all??   Shame I can't tag them in to let them know how well they are progressing!!    Hope to see you all again soon and hopefully we'll see our stoner back soon too!!


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th January 2021 for WCG....





@PolRoger !!                    

Great work from @PolRoger for that massive milestone!!    Great work there!!  Looking forward to seeing you again at your next milestone!!    Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow!!!!! An amazing milestone @PolRoger


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th January 2021 for WCG....




@BirdoSwaggins !!           

Great work from our stoner for hitting their next milestone!!   @BirdoSwaggins we can't wait to see you again at the next one!!    Congrats!!


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th January 2021 for WCG....




@cheesy999 !!  
@Folgore !!  
@Lorec !!  

Great work to all of our stoners today, we seem to have none for a few days or so, then like buses, everyone comes along!!   !!  Amazing whatever the weather so to speak!!    Hope to see you all again soon stoners!!  Please keep up the great work!!    Hope to see everyone again for the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 31st January 2021 for WCG...





@thebluebumblebee !!            

Amazing effort there @thebluebumblebee, what a brilliant milestone!!     We all hope to see you again soon    And that goes for the rest of you!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today bu there's always tomorrow....    Hope to see everyone there!!  Take care guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd February 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day around the corner     Thank you to everyone for the continued support making this happen!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow we'll have someone hitting a milestone    I hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Smashing support from everyone as always guys and gals, thank you so much!!    Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th February 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one else today but there's always another day and I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing someone on the stoner marker!!     Stay safe and take care everyone!! :cool  See you all again soon I hope!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no milestoners today but always another day tomorrow     Please do keep up the amazing work everyone!!  Hope to see you all again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th February 2021 for WCG....




@XZero450 !!         
@ozteam ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today, it seem @XZero450 is flying off into the sunset with the highest points for our milestone and stoner today!!  Outstanding work and effect there @XZero450 !!  
Hope to see everyone again tomorrow so take care and hope the rest of your weekend is all decent too!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no stoners and milestones being broken today but hopefully we'll see someone breaking a personal milestone soon.......  Take care everyone and be safe


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th February 2021 for WCG.....




@hat !!       
@k-wag ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today, @hat and @k-wag for hitting their next milestones!!      Great work guys!!   Everyone is looking forward to seeing you back again soon     Stay safe and well everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th February 2021 for WCG....




@kebabi ??!!         
@cheesy999 !!  
@blobster21 !!  

Many congrats to all of our stoners today and @blobster21 I hope that you're doing well and ok?

Great work as always to our stoners, hopefully we'll see them again soon!!


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi @phill ! I'm ok (keeping my fingers crossed that we stay healthy as long as possible) and the Poweredge family too 

thanks for being the morale booster that you are


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2021)

blobster21 said:


> Hi @phill ! I'm ok (keeping my fingers crossed that we stay healthy as long as possible) and the Poweredge family too
> 
> thanks for being the morale booster that you are


How are those beasts keeping??  I hope that they are keeping you good company and working without any issues !!    I'm glad your doing well   Thank you so much for the contributions and all the support!!      

Figured out the other day how to get that IDRAC software working on the R620 and the R730's I have...  Man that is some detail in there!!  Shame I couldn't change the fan profiles in there rather than the bios but...


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day   
Massive thanks for everyone's contributions as always, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th February 2021 for WCG....





@rsh5155 ??!!         
@Toothless !!  

Many congrats to our two stoners today!!  Great work as always!!     We all hope to see you both back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day     Great work everyone, keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th February 2021 for WCG.....




@T-Bob !!           

Superb work there to our stoner @T-Bob for hitting that monster of a milestone!!      Massive respect to you sir!!  I hope that we will get to see you again soon with your next milestone!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th February 2021 for WCG Pie....





@NastyHabits !!               

Great work to our @NastyHabits for hitting their next milestone and we all can't wait to see them again soon for another milestone they've hit!!!       Hope everyone is safe and sound and hope to see you all again soon enough  for another update


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow @T-Bob , what an amazing milestone brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th Feburuary 2021 for WCG Pie...




@theoneandonlymrk !!     

Great work @theoneandonlymrk !!   Another nice milestone for you to pass by     Team @ TPU is doing fastanically well as always, what a outstanding set of members we have here!!  
Time to get the last but one, update done!!


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th February 2021 for the WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully going to be someone around soon!!    Great work everyone!!  Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th February 2021 for WCG.....




@stinger608 !!                     
@Vap0rX !!  

Great work stoners!!     Outstanding efforts from @stinger608 there!!  55 million points mate!!  What a milestone!!  @Vap0rX is doing well too!!  Congrats to you both for being awesome!!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th February 2021 for WCG...




@cheesy999 !!  

Great work from our lone stoner today!!   @cheesy999 congrats on your milestone sir!!  Thank you for supporting the team!!     We hope to see you back again soon in the milestone and stoner section!!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th February 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but there's always another day


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st February 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day....  Plus it was Monday...  No one like a Monday....


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd February 2021 for WCG....






Sadly no one today but it is only Tuesday, we have to warm up for the week I think      I hope everyone is well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Feb 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd February 2021 for WCG.....




@Redtoad ??!!          

Great work to our stoner of the day @Redtoad and we hope to see you again soon!!  I've not been able to tag him, so if anyone knows of his actual forum name please tag him for the team  Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th February 2021 for WCG....




@Kebabi ??!!         
@trickson !!  

Welcome to the team @trickson !!     Great to have you contributing with us!!    Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 26, 2021)

Awesome, @trickson gets a milestone!!!!!!! Way to go brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th February 2021 for WCG....




@ TPU !!                                                           
@FordGT90Concept 
@Lorec !!  
@trickson !!  

Well what more do we need to say??  TPU just hit over 4,100,000,000 points!!  Come on everyone, that's amazing!!     How long ago was it that we where going to hit 4 billion and now we have flown past it in about 2 months??  What a team........

Still we have another 3 stoners today which is outstanding and well, what can we do??    Just an awesome team inside and out!!    Hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th February 2021 for WCG....




@Arjai !!          
@trickson !!  

Well done to both of our stoners today, @Arjai well done in hitting 40,000,000 !!    And also well done for @trickson for hitting another one so quickly!!     Take it steady everyone, stay safe and well!!


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th February 2021 for WCG....




@trickson !!       

Well done to our stoner today!!     Great work @trickson !!   We are all hoping to see you again tomorrow    Same time and place??


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2021)

Stoners and milestones for the 28th February 2021 for WCG....





@PolRoger !!  
@trickson !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    Amazing milestone from @PolRoger today, congrats man that is an outstanding milestone to be passing!!  And @trickson great work man!!  Keep on coming!!    Hope to see you all back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st March 2021 for WCG....





@phill !! 
@stevorob !!         
@trickson !!   

Great work everyone, I hope you enjoying the updates and that'll I'll see you again tomorrow!!     Take care everyone, all the best!!


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's another day to worry about those     Great work for keeping going everyone!!   Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd March 2021 for WCG..





@cheesy999 !!  

Well done to our stoner for the day, great work there @cheesy999 !!  We hope to see you back in the milestone thread rather soon!    Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh wow, yet another Million milestone!!!!!!! Awesome job @cheesy999


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th March 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day     Great work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no stoners today but hopefully another day when there will be a load more!!  Take care everyone and be safe and sound!!  See you soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th March 2021 for WCG....




@trickson !!         

Great work to our lone stoner today, @trickson !!  Hitting another milestone on his venture to his first 100k points!!      Great work man!!     We all hope to see you again real soon for the big 100k marker!!   
Please do keep up the great work!!  Take care everyone and see you hopefully tomorrow


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th March 2021 for WCG.....





@Shane White !!                       
@80-watt Hamster !!  

Amazing work to our stoners today, @Shane White and @80-watt Hamster !!  Hope to see you both back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Mar 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th March 2021 for WCG......





@toastem2004 !!      
@Folgore !!         
@weekendgeek !!   
@CjStaal !!       
@80-watt Hamster !!   

Well quite a few of you have been busy, congrats and well done are in order!!!!      Can't wait to see you all again for your next few of milestones!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Stoners and milestones for the 10th March 2021 for WCH....




@80-watt Hamster !!         

Great work to our lone stoner today!!  Thank you for being part of the team for TPU and thank you for joining!    Hope to see some more members on this list soon!!     Catch you all tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th March 2021 for WCG....




@Vap0rX !!           
@80-watt Hamster !!  

Great work to our two stoners!!     Hope to see you back again soon guys!!


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th March 2021 for WCG....




@80-watt Hamster !!        

Great work from the lone stoner today!!  @80-watt Hamster very well done!!     Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another quick update!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2021)

Stoner and milestones for the 13th March 2021 for WCG........





@s3thra !!     
@k-wag ??!!        
@80-watt Hamster !!         toast:  

Great work to our three stoners today, here's hoping we can get another 3 stoners for again tomorrow!!       Hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th March 2021, fir WCG Pie....




@80-watt Hamster !!     :      

Great work from our single stoner of the day, we look forward to seeing you back again soon!!    Great efforts @80-watt Hamster, hope to see you hit 100,000 before the end of the week!!


----------



## s3thra (Mar 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoner and milestones for the 13th March 2021 for WCG........
> 
> View attachment 192450
> 
> ...


Yaay! Now on to 500,000...


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th March 2021 for WCG.....





@80-watt Hamster !!         

Great work there @80-watt Hamster !!  We all hope to see you at the 200,000 point marker     Thank you for being part of the team!!   Hope to see everyone again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 17, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 15th March 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 192744
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed that I reach it before heating season is over and the number crunchers go into hibernation.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th March 2021 for WCG....





@dhoshaw ??!!           
@kebabi ??!!      
@Lorec !!  

Great work to our three amazing stoners for today!!    Well done for hitting your next milestone and we can't wait to see you all again soon for your next milestone !!  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok??     Hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one in our stoner group today but there's always something hopefully tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today, but then I'm sure we might get one tomorrow!!    Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## phill (Mar 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th March 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day for someone     Hope to see you all again tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th March 2021 for WCG...




@80-watt Hamster !!           

Congrats to our stoner today!!  @80-watt Hamster great work!!    Everyone hopes to see you again soon!!     Take care everyone and hope to see everyone again tomorrow!


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st March 2021 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!     

Great work from our lone stoner for the day, well done @weekendgeek !!   Hope to see you again soon!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd March 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one has hit a milestone today but there's another day around the corner I'm sure, we'll have another check up on it then     Hope to see you all back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around the corner, so we'll check that out and see if anyone's there  ....


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th March 2021 for WCG....




@PaulieG !!         

Found you!!   We all look forward to seeing you again soon hitting your next milestone!!    Great work @PaulieG !!   See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th March 2021 for WCG.....





@PolRoger !!     
@windwhirl !!  
@PaulieG !!  

What a great day for our three stoners today!!     Awesome work guys!!     Massive congrats with the new milestones!!    Hope to see you all again soon with your next ones   
Until the next update, hope to see you then everyone!


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th March 2021 for WCG.....





@Zexio ??!! 
@blobster21 !!  

@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our three stoners today!!     Great results as always everyone, can't wait to see you again for your next milestones!! : D


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th March 2021 for WCG....




@k-wag ??!!         
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our two stoners of the day    Really great work and we all hope to see you back here again soon pushing forward for your next milestone!!   
Take care all


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around here I'm sure we might be able to see someone surpassing their next milestone!!     Great work everyone, hope to see you all again for another update tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th March 2021 for WCG....





@80-watt Hamster !!         
@PaulieG !!        

Great work to our two stoners of the day!!     Great effort towards team TPU!!     Awesome stuff!!   We all hope to see you again soon for another milestone!!    Catch you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 30, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 29th March 2021 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 194557
> 
> ...



w00t! Made 200K before the warm weather hit, and with one rig down, no less!


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll have another stoner or two coming soon!!     Thanks for the continued support everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Stoners for the milestones of 31st March 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but, I'm sure we'll have someone soon!!     Great work everyone, see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st April 2021 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!     
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our two stoners today, well done guys!!     We all hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd April 2021 for WCG....




@_Antares_ !!              

Great work to our stoner for today, amazing effort there!!  
 Hope to see you again soon @_Antares_ !!  

Hope to see everyone else again tomorrow for another update     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd April 2021 for WCG.....





@PaulieG !! 
@windwhirl !!    
@Vap0rX !!  

Great work to our three stoners for the day, outstanding work guys!!    Hope to soon see you all again soon !!       Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Apr 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th April 2021 for the WCG....





@XZero450 !!                  
@Lorec !!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work from our three stoners today!!    Awesome efforts everyone!  Well done and we all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone!!  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Apr 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th April 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow??  You never know!!  Until then


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th April 2021 for WCG....





@kebabi ??!!      
@weekendgeek !!    
@80-watt Hamster !!       
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our stoners today, great work indeed!!          We all hope to see you all again soon for another passing of a milestone!!   

Hope to see everyone for the update tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th April 2021 for WCG....




@theonedub !!               
@weekendgeek !!  
@CjStaal !! 

Great work to all our stoners today!!     Great milestone for @theonedub hitting 40,000,000 points today!!   Great work there mate!!  I bet that has taken fair few CPUs to get to!!  Great work and hopefully we'll all see each other rather soon!!      Take care and hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 10, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th April 2021 for WCG....




@PaulieG !!       

Great work to our stoner today!!  Well done @PaulieG !!   We all can't wait to see you back again for another milestone update


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th April 2021 for WCG....





@vaidas40 ??!!           
@k-wag ??!!       
@weekendgeek !!     

Great work everyone!!     3 members surpassing their next milestones...  Always good to see!!     We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th April 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster !!         
@PaulieG !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, hope to see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th April 2021 for WCG.....




@keithstark1 ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  

Great work guys for hitting your next milestones!!     We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestones!!     I hope everyone is doing well and ok!!?


----------



## phill (Apr 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th April 2021 for WCG....




@Disparia !!              
@PaulieG !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, keep it up guys!!    Hope to see you back again soon


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th April 2021 for WCG......





@80-watt Hamster !!  
@PaulieG !!     

Great work from our two stoners today!!     Great to see you back again so soon!!  We all can't wait to see you back again!!    Take care everyone and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th April 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll have some more milestones soon!  :Cool:  I hope everyone is doing well and ok??


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th April 2021 for WCG.....




@s3thra !!        
@PaulieG !! 

Well a good day for our two stoners today, congrats for the efforts and reaching your next milestones!!   Hope to see a few more of you back up there soon!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th April 2021 for WCG....




@windwhirl !!    
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@PaulieG !! 

Great work to our stoners for the day, great to see you all surpassing another milestone!!     We all hope to see you back passing another soon!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 18, 2021)

Awesome!!!! @windwhirl joins the million club!!!!!!!!! Awesome wok bro!!!!!!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th April 2021 for WCG....




@PaulieG !!           

Great work to our stoner of the day @PaulieG !!    Awesome work my man!!  Hope to see you again soon for the big 900,000 or would it be the 1,000,000!?!?   Keep up the great work everyone, will hopefully see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th April 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster !!        
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our two stoners today!!    PaulieG making into the million point club and 80-wattHamster surpassing the 500,000 point marker!!      Brilliant for guys, we hope to see you again soon for your next milestones


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2021)

Awesome!!!!!!! @PaulieG joins the millionaire club!!!!!!!!!! Dang brother, that was quick.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 18th April 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 197439
> @80-watt Hamster !!
> ...



Half a mil, yay! Hit my goal for the season! Don't think I'll manage to join the millionaire's club, but it could be close...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!! @PaulieG joins the millionaire club!!!!!!!!!! Dang brother, that was quick.


Trying to make up for some lost time.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 20, 2021)

(notice to read this with sarcasm) As "holy non-profit" WCG people got me moderated on their forum,
(continue reading normally) so I got here to post all things related to my donations to science.

Got within top 1.000 people in all contributions, check on photo:



Last one to some was Points generated on WCG.


Yes, the signature down below got stuck. Sorry.


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th April 2021 for WCG.....




@PaulieG !!                 

Well since we've already seen @PaulieG hit the million point marker, we'll let this one slide     Great work man, keep it coming!!


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th April 2021 for WCG.....





@Vap0rX !!            
@weekendgeek !!  
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@PaulieG !!  

Amazing to see 4 members hitting out some lovely milestones today!!     It's a great thing to see so many milestones today!!   Well done guys!!     Outstanding!!  We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestones!!


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st April 2021 for WCG Pie...





@BarbaricSoul !!           
@Jstn7477 !!  
@TheoneandonlyMrK !!  
@PaulieG !! 

Great work everyone, amazing to see 4 stoners on the list today!!      We hope to see you again soon, so please take care!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 23, 2021)

Made it to top800 in donated time.


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd April 2021 for WCG.....





@ TPU!!                                         
@80-watt Hamster !!       
@PaulieG !! 

Well done to our two stoners today and massive congrats to the whole team since we have managed to just pass the massive 4,200,000,000 milestone!!     Outstanding effort everyone!!  So proud and please that we have all made this happen it's unreal!!   

Can't wait for the next milestone!!   Hope to see you all back tomorrow!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 22nd April 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 197854
> 
> ...



1M here I come!


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd April 2021 for WCG.....





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!             
@mstenholm !!          
@Lorec !!         
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our amazing four stoners today!!     Brilliant effort guys that's amazing!!   Some really great milestones there and I see @Lorec climbing away very well up the table there!!  @mstenholm is flying along as always!!  
Can't thank you enough everyone for your support with the team and everything that you do....    I hope we can do something soon for a give away or something just to show some appreciation!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th April 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster !!     
@PaulieG !! 

Great work to our two stoners today for hitting their milestones...  Well done!!    I hope that you're both well and doing ok and will be showing up again soon for your next milestones   We all hope to see you again soon, take care and crunch away!!


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th April 2021 for WCG....




@PaulieG  !!               

Great work to our @PaulieG for hitting his next milestone!!     Outstanding efforts there sir!!    Hope to see you again soon for the next one


----------



## phill (Apr 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th April 2021 for WCG....






@PolRoger !!           
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@PaulieG !!     

Amazing efforts everyone for your milestones!!     I see @PaulieG decided to up the anti with the contributions!!     Will we see you again tomorrow??.....    Great efforts for @80-watt Hamster as well for hitting his and @PolRoger as well, outstanding!! : D 90 million points is an amazing feat!! 

We all hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th April 2021 for WCG.....





@Simplex0 !!  
@Vap0rX !!  
@dhoshaw ??!!  
@keithstark1 !!??  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@k-wag ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!   
@80-watt Hamster !!        
@PaulieG !! 

Amazing that we have so many stoners today, congrats everyone!!    Brilliant efforts all round!!   Hope to see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th April 2021 for WCG....





@HammerON !! 
@cheesy999         
@dank1983man420 ??!!           
@k-wag ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!     
@PaulieG !!    

Outstanding efforts from everyone today and @HammerON, massive well done to you sir for hitting that amazingly high 130,000,000 point milestone!!      Think it'll be a long time for I get near that one!!   I hope everyone is enjoying themselves and loving the new points from the GPU work units, they are getting us some majorly great points!!  

Until tomorrow everyone, take care and hopefully we'll see each other there


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks @phill !!!


----------



## phill (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you for being such a major part of our amazing team!!


----------



## phill (May 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th April 2021 for WCG.....





@_Antares_ !!         
@Vap0rX !! 
@keithstark1 !!??      
@weekendgeek !!     
@80-watt Hamster !!            
@PaulieG !!    

Execellent work everyone, stoners for the day, even more so!!
Amazing work everyone, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another stats update


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2021)

Some nice stones there


----------



## KLiKzg (May 1, 2021)

With so much GPU tasks going on, it's no nice to reach above & beyond 1TFlops of combined CPU&GPU power.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th April 2021 for WCG...





@_Antares_ !!         
@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!           
@Vap0rX !! 
@mstenholm            respect:  
@BirdoSwaggins !!           
@k-wag ??!!        
@weekendgeek !!    
@PaulieG !!    

Well done to all 8 stoners today!!     Simply put, outstanding effort from each of you, on surpassing you're next milestone...  Brilliant stuff and great work passing your milestones!!     I wonder if we are going to carry on this trait with 8 people a day hitting a milestone every day.....  

Take care everyone and I hope to see you all real soon!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 3, 2021)

Damn! didnt i just break 11 mil like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## KLiKzg (May 4, 2021)

Just broke 300M points on WCG...it came so suddenly with all that GPU power. 

On the verge of breaking the barrier for 1,5TFlops.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st May 2021 for WCG.....





@4x4n !!                      
@HammerON !! 
@dhoshaw ??!!          
@mstenholm !! 
@keithstark1 !!??      
@weekendgeek !!     
@PaulieG !! 

Amazing efforts from all of our stoners today for WCG stats...  Brilliant work everyone, so proud and pleased for each and everyone of you!!  Now for our next update, hope you'll join me for that too...


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd May 2021 for WCG....





@ TPU!!  
@phill !!  
@Vap0rX !!  
@weekendgeek !!       
@80-watt Hamster !!   

Amazing efforts everyone, brilliant work, thank you so much for the support but also massive shout out to each of you for making this happen for TPU.....

*TPU passing 4,300,000,000 points is amazing!!   *

Time for me to get on with the last two updates for the day.......  Hope to see you there


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 4, 2021)

phill said:


> ER=96013]@phill[/USER] !!


@phill deserves more than one 'Cheers' for 40 million points and all of the tireless updates!!  





and for good measure:


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> @phill deserves more than one 'Cheers' for 40 million points and all of the tireless updates!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir for the mention    I try to do whatever I can


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd May 2021 for WCG....





Now if I miss anyone out in this one, please let me know but here goes!!

@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!      
@stinger608 !!  
@keithsark1 ??!!  
@Arjai !!  
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@Lorec !!  
@k-wag ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@PaulieG !!  

Well, if I've missed anyone.....   It's not my fault!!  

Outstanding results from everyone involved, honestly guys and gals you never cease to amaze me at all!! Until tomorrow, hope to see you all back again !!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2021)

Ok somethings up. How did I gain a million in just a few days? Serious question. I havent added anything new and im only using 1 computer. Seems really sketch?


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ok somethings up. How did I gain a million in just a few days? Serious question. I havent added anything new and im only using 1 computer. Seems really sketch?


Is your GPU crunching?  Take a look and see.  That is what is raising everyone's numbers recently


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Is your GPU crunching?  Take a look and see.  That is what is raising everyone's numbers recently


Ill have to take a look a bit later. It's my fathers computer so Ill have to remote in to find out. But he is running a 2070 i believe.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill have to take a look a bit later. It's my fathers computer so Ill have to remote in to find out. But he is running a 2070 i believe.


That'll be why then


----------



## KLiKzg (May 5, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Is your GPU crunching?  Take a look and see.  That is what is raising everyone's numbers recently


Everybody with GPU at least...my turn around is about 1 million WCG points per day & it went over 2 million, when it started.
& yes, that's over 1TFlops daily.

Anyway, does any of you have protection on your GPUs, not to overheat them with crunching?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 5, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Anyway, does any of you have protection on your GPUs, not to overheat them with crunching?



You mean other than a aggressive fan curve and not leaving it OC'ed?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 5, 2021)

phill said:


> That'll be why then


Did something happen to make GPU's more efficient at crunching? Because I havent changed anything in his system since june of last year when i built it and now it's chugging out the points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Did something happen to make GPU's more efficient at crunching? Because I havent changed anything in his system since june of last year when i built it and now it's chugging out the points.


They actually _have_ WU for GPU's now.  That hasn't happened in years.  Curiously, you seem to have "authorized" using your GPU in the settings at WCG.  Was that from when we last had GPU work?


----------



## KLiKzg (May 5, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You mean other than a aggressive fan curve and not leaving it OC'ed?


Yes!

As I am using FREEware Tthrottle.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 5, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> They actually _have_ WU for GPU's now.  That hasn't happened in years.  Curiously, you seem to have "authorized" using your GPU in the settings at WCG.  Was that from when we last had GPU work?


Had a remote session with my father's computer and what I found out is that only 2-4% of the GPU is being used whilst WCG is running.


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Had a remote session with my father's computer and what I found out is that only 2-4% of the GPU is being used whilst WCG is running.


I'm sure that it was running 1 GPU task at the time. When I ran no-stop four at the time on my 2070 the average GPU core load was 40.8% (24 hour average). The temperature was below 53 degree C with a fixed 40 % fan speed since I rather have the same sound picture than fan on/off. The average consumption was 80 W (folding is 160 W).


----------



## KLiKzg (May 5, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> I'm sure that it was running 1 GPU task at the time. When I ran no-stop four at the time on my 2070 the average GPU core load was 40.8% (24 hour average). The temperature was below 53 degree C with a fixed 40 % fan speed since I rather have the same sound picture than fan on/off. The average consumption was 80 W (folding is 160 W).


Did you find any problems running 4 WUs at the same time on 1 GPU?


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th May 2021 for WCG....






@Vap0rX !!             
@dhoshaw !!  
@mstenholm !!  
@k-wag !!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@80-watt Hamster !!  

Well everyone, what an outstanding day for our stoners    Amazing up lift in stoners passing their milestones with these newer work units, brilliant effort and work from everyone!!     Hopefully we'll all see you again soon passing another milestone!!  

Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Did you find any problems running 4 WUs at the same time on 1 GPU?


Yes, running videos in the background isn't great.


----------



## KLiKzg (May 6, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, running videos in the background isn't great.


If that is the only issue, then I will try to run 2x WU simultaneously on 1050Ti & 1650.

Thank you.


----------



## phill (May 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th May 2021 for WCG...





@80-watt Hamster !!      
@PaulieG !!  

Great work from both of our stoners today, well done guys!!   @80-watt Hamster we hope to see you in the millionaires club very soon!!    Congrats in advance for that one!!  
Brilliant work to both of you, outstanding!!  Thank you so much for the support at TPU!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 6, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 5th May 2021 for WCG...
> 
> View attachment 199504
> 
> ...



I'm pulling a little over 50K/d, so should be joining you folks by next update.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th May 2021 for WCG....





@manofthem !!               
@s3thra !! 
@k-wag ??!!  

Great work from our three stoners today, impressive milestone there @manofthem!!     Hope that you're doing well and ok and to see you posting again soon!!  Great effort for today, brilliant as always


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

Here we go again for some milestones and stoners for the 7th May 2021 for WCG....





@keithstark1 !!??      
@BirdoSwaggins !!        
@weekendgeek !!     

Great work from our three stoners today hitting their next milestones...  Brilliant efforts guys!!    Hope to see you back again soon


----------



## phill (May 9, 2021)

And again another milestones and stoners update for the 7th May 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster !!               
@PaulieG !!  

Great work to our two stoners today and well done to @80-watt Hamster for hitting into the milllion point club!!     Congrats on the efforts mate!!     Hope to see you back again for the 2 million marker!! 
Great work and effort guys, hope to see you both back again soon!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 9, 2021)

phill said:


> And again another milestones and stoners update for the 7th May 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 199765
> @80-watt Hamster !!
> ...



Achievement unlocked.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 9, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Achievement unlocked.


----------



## phill (May 11, 2021)

Stoners and milestones for the 9th May 2021 for WCG...




@crispysilicon !!          

Great work hitting your next milestone there @crispysilicon !!  We all hope to see you back again soon!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## crispysilicon (May 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners and milestones for the 9th May 2021 for WCG...
> 
> View attachment 199922
> @crispysilicon !!
> ...


Thanks!  

Sadly, this will be end the end for me until around the end of Nov come hardware upgrade time. But I've helped @PaulieG get some machines going to pick up the slack! Best I can do.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Stoners and milestones for the 10th May 2021 for WCG....





@HammerON !! 
@hat !!                  
@XZero450 !!       
@blobster21 !! 
@k-wag ??!!        

Another outstanding day for WCG stoners!!     Great effort there guys!!     Some very big milestones there as well, massive thanks to @HammerON for hitting his next massive milestone!!  It's a two for two for @XZero450 today, congrats man!!


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th May 2021 for WCG Pie .....





Sadly no stoners or milestones today everyone but here's hoping tomorrow someone might break through their next Milestone    Take care all!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2021)

Holy crap @HammerON , huge frigging milestone brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th May 2021 for WCG ......




@80-watt Hamster !!     

Great work there man!!    Flying through these milestones aren't you bud?!     We all thank you for the support and contributions man, can't wait to see you at the next one


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 14, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 12th May 2021 for WCG ......
> 
> View attachment 200234
> @80-watt Hamster !!
> ...



Nothing like Paulie was/is.     The rate's going to slow down shortly here, though.  I'm probably going to bring down all rigs but one 6c12t for summer.


----------



## phill (May 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th May 2021 for WCG.....





@PaulieG !!     

Great work to our stoner today, @PaulieG, nice work there!!  Getting up those rankings rather quickly sir   Hope everyone is well and ok today??


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th May 2021 for WCG....





@Redtoad ??!!       
@windwhirl !!  

Brilliant work from our two stoners today, congrats on hitting your milestones and we all can wait to see you back again real soon!!


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th May 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hopefully we'll have a few more stoners to update with soon!!     I hope everyone is well and doing ok??  Hope to see you all again soon for another update


----------



## PaulieG (May 17, 2021)

I forgot to mention it before I left town for a long weekend, but I had to shut down 3 of my machines for 4 days. They will be back up by late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th May 2021 for WCG....




@stevorob !!                 
@80-watt Hamster !!          

Great work from our two stoners today!!      Awesome efforts there guys!!     Hope to see you both again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th May 2021 for WCG.....





@Vap0rX !!  
@PolRoger !!  

Great work from our pair of stoners today, great work there @PolRoger for hitting that massive high milestone as well!!  Serious CPU and GPU time in there for sure!!  Amazing efforts, thank you all for the contributions!!  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, till then, take care!!


----------



## phill (May 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th May 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but I think we could all take a day off once in a while mind   Take it steady guys and gals, hope to see you back tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th May 2021 for WCG....




@thebluebumblebee !!         
@PaulieG !!     

Great work to our two stoners of the day today!!   @thebluebumblebee your flying along with those points!!    Saying that though, @PaulieG is doing very much the same!!!       Great work guys, brilliant effort!!    Hope everyone is well and ok??  Hope to see you all again for the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (May 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th May 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hey, everyone is allowed a day off    Hope everyone is doing well and is alright    Take care and hopefully see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st May 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another day and it's the weekend so, everyone deserves a day off!!   Take care everyone   Hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## KLiKzg (May 23, 2021)

Passed 200k WU returned for MCM research...soon, will be turning this project OFF, as I got hit the maximum of WCG badges. 

It's just too bad that WCG has not made badges for more then 100y of donation time.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd May 2021 for WCG....





@Simplex0 !!       

Congrats to our stoner of the day, great work and great effort as well     We all hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (May 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd May 2021 for WCG.....





@mstenholm !!  

Great work from you kind sir @mstenholm !!  Massive congrats for hitting that amazing milestone!!  I hope that we can all get to see you hitting the next one soon as well!!  
Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2021)

Holy mother of God @mstenholm !!!!!!! That is a serious milestone brother!!!!


----------



## phill (May 26, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th May 2021 for WCG....





@PaulieG !!     

Congrats to our lone stoner for the day @PaulieG !!    Great work for hitting your next milestone mate!!   We all can't wait to see you hit the next!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## Bow (May 27, 2021)




----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th May 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one around today but hopefully someone tomorrow might pop up!!    Take care guys and gals and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th May 2021 for WCG Pie....





@ TPU!!!!                                 

Amazing work from our team, TPU has surpased 4,400,000,000 points for WCG!!   That is just amazing!!

@Deelron as well, welcome to the stoners for today...  30,000,000 is damn impressive!!      Hope to see everyone again tomorrow, be safe and take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (May 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th May 2021 for WCG.....




Sadly no one today but there's always another!!  Great work everyone, please do keep on the great work guys and gals, can't do it without you    !!


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th May 2021 for WCG....




@keithstark1 !!??     

A great day for our lone stoner today   Nice milestone there @keithstark1!! We hope to see you back again soon!!  
Take care everyone, hope to see you back here again tomorrow for another stoner update    So sorry I missed this update yesterday!!    I hope you can forgive me....


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th May 2021 for WCG.....





@vaidas40 ??!!        
@PaulieG     

Another great day seeing two stoners hitting their milestones today!!  Well done guys!!    Hoping to see you both back again soon for your next milestones together   Hopefully I can pass mine soon too!!  It's been a while....  
Take care everyone and be safe!!  Hope to see you again tomorrow


----------



## Bow (May 31, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th May 2021 for WCG.....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!           
@rsh5155 ??!!     

Well what a day for our two stoners for the day!!    Great work and congrats to you both!!  Brilliant efforts from both of you, we hope to see you back again soon!!  Take care both and everyone, hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 31st May 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but meh     Great support as always everyone, thank you!!  Hopefully see someone passing a milestone tomorrow instead


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st June 2021 for WGC Pics.....




@Rossix71 !!       
@Vap0rX !!  

Well congrats for our two stoners today, what a great day for them and we all hope to see you both again back here very soon!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd June 2021 for WCG....





@dhoshaw ??!!         
@80-watt Hamster !!     

Congrats to our two stoners today for hitting their next milestones!!  Great work there   We all hope to see you back again soon!!     Take care guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd June 2021 for WCG.....




@4x4n !!                    
@Bow  !!       
@k-wag ??!!       

Great work from everyone of our stoners today, some great results and a very nice 75,000,000 point milestone from our @4x4n !!  Outstanding sir!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok!!   See you all again soon I'm sure!!


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th June 2021 for WCG....





@PaulieG !!   

Great work from @PaulieG, I hope that you're happy and proud with the result!!    Hope to see you back agani surpassing another milestone and everyone else for that matter too!!  Great work everyone, hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th June 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but it is a Sunday    Take care everyone and thank you for the support as always!!     Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th June 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but hey     Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th June 2021 for WCG.....






Sadly no one again today but there's another opportunity around the corner pretty soon, I'm sure!!


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th June 2021 for WCG....





@Shane White !!     
@PolRoger !!     

Amazing efforts from our two stoners today, really great work both of you!!   Outstanding milestones to have been hit, much respect and love for the dedication and support to TPU!!         

Hope to see you both back again soon!!     Until next time everyone, take care!!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th June 2021 for WCG....





@PaulieG !!       

Great work from our lone stoner today @PaulieG !!  Congrats man!!  Well done on the milestone!!  Hope we get to see you back again soon    Take care all of you and hope to see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th June 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today for hitting their next milestone, so hopefully when we have another update, we'll have a mass of people hitting their next milestones!!    Awesome effort everyone, keep on crunchin'!!


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th June 2021 for WCG....




@s3thra !!      

Well done to our stoner today for hitting their next milestone!!   @s3thra congrats for hitting it!!     Hopefully we'll see you again soon!!  Take care all and hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## s3thra (Jun 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 11th June 2021 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 203650
> @s3thra !!
> ...


Yeeeeaaaah! Thanks @phill! Now on to a million...


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th June 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!       

Welcome to the WCG family @debs3759 !!     I hope you enjoy your stay here with us loonies!!       As always, massive thanks to everyone contributing, hopefully we'll see you all here again soon!!  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th June 2021 for WCG....





@VulkanBros !!                       
@agent00skid !!  
@debs3759  !!   

Great work to our three stoners for the day!!     Awesome work everyone!!    Congrats to you all     I hope to see everyone back again tomorrow for another day's updates for stoners and milestones    Take care all!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 16, 2021)

Finally got my 100y DIAMOND badge from 1st project in line & that is MCM.




Looking forward to 2nd & crunching more....though, as WCG has not enabled more badges after 100y, so MCM is "delisted".

That is what WCG gets, when even after 5+ years doesn't respond to users suggestions.


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

That's one heck of a milestone!!   (Might want to share your badges in the badge thread  - Badge Linky...


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th June 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance!!     Take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th June 2021 for WCG.....




@NastyHabits !!   
@debs3759 !!        

Great work from our two stoners today, awesome effort to our two stoners, hopefully they'll be back real soon!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jun 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th June 2021 for WCG....




@yotano211 !!              
@debs3759 !!  

Well done for the two stoners for the day!!    Great work and we hope to see you back again soon!!  
Amazing as always, thank you so much for the support!!   See you back hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 17, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 16th June 2021 for WCG....
> 
> View attachment 204306
> @yotano211 !!
> ...


I didnt know I had over 6million points. My score has been up and down lately. I am currently trying out a 8core laptop processor, up from 6cores. Or maybe wait to get a AMD 9 5900hx laptop


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 17, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I didnt know I had over 6million points. My score has been up and down lately. I am currently trying out a 8core laptop processor, up from 6cores. Or maybe wait to get a AMD 9 5900hx laptop


Why not all?

Just, make sure your don't fry them...most laptops are very fragile to temperature.


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 17, 2021)

My contribution page at https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do is showing way more points daily and total than are being posted here and in the pie thread.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 17, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> My contribution page at https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do is showing way more points daily and total than are being posted here and in the pie thread.



See this post for the reason:









						TPU's WCG/BOINC Team
					

April 8th was last week... Are they doing another one this week?  DOH!! :laugh:   Sometimes I really should look at what I'm doing lol  Ignore it @HammerON !! My stupidness is out in force tonight!! :laugh:




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## debs3759 (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th June 2021 for WCG.....




@debs3759 !!         
@nath1986 ??!!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!     We all hope to see you again soon!!  Take care all and hope to see you soon again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 19, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Why not all?
> 
> Just, make sure your don't fry them...most laptops are very fragile to temperature.


I only room in a semi truck for 1 laptop.


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th June 2021 for WCG...





@Disparia !!          
@Vap0rX !!         
@k-wag ??!!  
@nath1986 ??!!  

Massive well done to all our four stoners today, what a brilliant day for the team!!     Crackin job everyone!!     We all hope to see you all again real soon


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th June 2021 for WCG.....





@PaulieG !!     
@debs3759  !!      
@nath1986 ??!!  
Well done to each of our stoners today     All 3 deserve a good pat on the back at least!!   If you can and you like a beer, I'd have one!!       We all hope to see everyone back again soon for another milestone passing...  take care all and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th June 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance another day!     Great work as always everyone, hope to see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st June 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!          
@nath1986 ??!!  

Great work from our stoners today for hitting their next target...  Great work and support as always, we all hope to see you back again for another update soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd June 2021 for WCG....





@nath1986 ??!!       

Great work from our lone stoner today, we all hope to see you get into the next milestone!!   Take care everyone!!   Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd June 2021 for WCG....






@phill !!  
@keithstark1 ??!!        
@debs3759 !!  

Great work to our stoners today!!    Great work to @debs3759 and Keithstark1 is doing very well, if any one has Keiths forum tag, please let me know (or if Keith could post it !!) that would be great so we could get you tagged in future milestones  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!     Amazing as always team TPU!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th June 2021 for WCG....





@80-watt Hamster !!    
@nath1986 ??!!  

Another great day for two of our stoners today    Great work and we hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th June 2021 for WCG....





@stinger608 !!  
@debs3759 !!  
@nath1986 ??!!  

Another great day for our stoners, well done to a massive milestone @stinger608 !!     Congrats man!!  Massive milestone there man!!  I hope to see a milestone like that at some point!!  And another two stoners as well today, brilliant work!!   

Here's to another great day already!!    See you again for another update shortly!!


----------



## phill (Jun 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th June 2021 for WCG....





@nath1986 ??!!  

Well one last update and one more stoner!!   Seems like we are getting good at this!!    Congrats team TPU!!    Hope to see you again tomorrow for another milestone update!!


----------



## phill (Jun 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th June 2021 for WCG....




@PaulieG !!          
@debs3759 !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!     We hope to see you both back here again soon rather than later     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th June 2021 for WCG.....





@Lorec !!  
@nath1986     

As for all the rest of the team, I hope to see you all here again soon!!    Hopefully tomorrow??.....


----------



## Lorec (Jun 30, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 28th June 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 205934
> 
> ...


hitting that 30M ... i still remeber how hyped I was when I got my first Million


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Lorec said:


> hitting that 30M ... i still remeber how hyped I was when I got my first Million


Keep it going matey!!     You'll be passing me soon enough I'm sure


----------



## phill (Jun 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th June 2021 for WCG....





@bogmali !!      
@HammerON !!  
@Nath1986 ??!!  

What a great day for stoners today and some of the milestones, wow guys!!  Outstanding!!   @HammerON massive congrats to you sir!!    Until we meet again everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks @phill !!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 1, 2021)

600k results passed (see signature)!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th June 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!        

Great work there @debs3759 !!  I hope that you win some great goodies!!     Thank you all for being so utterly brilliant, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st July 2021 for WCG....





@k-wag ??!!  
@debs3759 !!  

And again for two stoners today, brilliant work and can't wait to see you both again!!  Tomorrow maybe??


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd July 2021 for WCG......





@Nath1986 ??!!        

Great work to our stoner today, here's hoping we'll be seeing you a lot more soon enough!!     Great work man!!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd July 2021 for WCG.....





@s3thra !!         
@nath1986 ??!!  

Great work to our two good stoners for the day!!    We all hope to see you back again soon for hitting your next milestone     Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th July 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance and opportunity to hit those targets soon enough I'm sure     Take care everyone, I hope everyone is great and awesome


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th July 2021 for WCG ....





@PaulieG !!     
@nath1986 ??!!    

Well done to our two stoners for the day, well done!!    Great work for hitting your milestones, we all hope to see you both again soon!!   Until tomorrow everyone, take care and see you then hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th July 2021 for WCG.....





@mstenholm !!      

Amazing efforts from our @mstenholm for hitting the amazing 200,000,000 points for TPU's WCG Team...  Well done mate, that takes some doing with the amount of points to hit the milestone..  Crackin' work lad!!   
Until the next update, take care and be safe and happy


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

Stoners for 7th July 2021 WCG Pie.....





@AlienIsGOD !!           
@BirdoSwaggins !!  
@windwhirl !!  
@1986nath !!  

Great work to our four stoners today, brilliant work with passing your next milestones!!    We all hope to see you back again real soon, keep on crunching guys, your making the team proud!!


----------



## phill (Jul 10, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th July 2021 for WCG.....




@debs3759 !!  
@1986nath !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!     Here's hoping we see you both back soon again for your next milestones!!  
Until the next time, take care and stay crunchy!!


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th July 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's always another about so we can move on for today    But it's the weekend, so ......      Relax and chill time!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th July 2021 for WCG......




@1986nath !!         

Great work to our lone stoner @1986nath, for surpassing his next milestone!!  Great work and we hope to see you do another one tomorrow!!     Take care everyone!!....


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th July 2021 for WCG........





@ TPU!!!!                                  

Amazing efforts everyone!!  Wow what a milestone for TPU!!   Outstandingly impressive!! Lets see if we can get it to 5,000,000,000 shall we??  Who's with me!?!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Stoners for he 12th July 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster  !!          
@1986nath !!  

Congrats to our two stoners for the day!!     Well done to you both and we all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th July 2021 for WCG Stats....




@1986nath !!         

Well that was quick     Well done man!!   I hope you're feeling proud at the fact your flying through these milestones!! 
Take care everyone, I hope you are all doing well and ok??  Look forward to seeing if anyone can break the marker again tomorrow!!     Look after yourselves!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 15, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for he 12th July 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 208112
> @80-watt Hamster  !!
> ...



I helped!


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th July 2021 for WCG.....





@yotano211 !!     
@PaulieG !!      

Great work from our two stoners today!!     Well done guys, brilliant work for hitting your next two milestones!!     Hope everyone can come back tomorrow for another update for the day??


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 16, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 14th July 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 208279
> @yotano211 !!
> ...


It only seems like last month I was at 6million


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th July 2021 for WCG.....





@dhoshaw ??!!          
@1986nath !!       

Congrats to our two stoners for the day, outstanding work to everyone who contributed to it to make it and got something the wanted from it.           Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th July 2021 for the WCG.....





@Simplex0 !!     
@debs3759  !!        

Great work to our two stoners for the day!  
Very awesome milestone there @Simplex0, brilliant work!!   Same for you too @debs3759, thank you for your support!!  

Hopefully get to see you all for another update tomorrow    Take care everyone!!!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th July for WCG.....





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!           
@nath1986      

Amazing work to you both, hopefully we'll see you both again real soon!!     Take care everyone and please do keep safe and comfortable out there!!

See you all soon


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th July 2021 for WCG.....




@1986nath !!         

Well done to our stoner for the day @1986nath !!     Great work sir, we can't wait to see you again for your next milestone!!     See you soon


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 20, 2021)

New ARP1 badge acquired:


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th July 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's another around the corner I think so we'll catch someone there I hope     Great work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th July 2021 for WCG.....





@1986nath !! 
@Jacky_BEL !!      

Great work to both of our stoners today!!    We all hope to see you back again real soon!!    Please do keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st July 2021 for WCG.....




@1986nath !!       
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!     Well done guys!!   We all hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd July 2021 for WCG.....




@80-watt Hamster !!         
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Congrats to our two stoners for the day!!   @80-watt Hamster and @Jacky_BEL congrats!!    We all hope to see you back here again soon!!   
Take care everyone, time for another update


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd July 2021 for WCG......




@k-wag ??!! 
@1986nath !!  

Great work to our two stoners today @k-wag and @1986nath !!     We hope to see you both again very soon I'm sure     Take care all and on to the last update for the day!!


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th July 2021 for WCG....




@weekendgeek !!           

Great work from our stoner @weekendgeek, many congrats for hitting your next milestone  
I hope everyone else is doing well and ok today??  Hope to you see you all up again soon  Take care everyone and hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th July 2021 for WCG.....




@PaulieG !!          
@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Amazing work from our three stoners today @PaulieG @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!  Great work and great seeing you on the stoners list today!!     We all hope we'll see you all again real soon!!    Best get myself on with the next milestones update....  Until then guys and gals take care and hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th July 2021 for WCG.....




@debs3759 !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work from our two stoners @debs3759 and @Jacky_BEL today    Great to see you on the list again @debs3759 !!  We all hope to see you again soon enough and same to you @Jacky_BEL !!  
I hope everyone is doing well and ok and is getting on with the weather ok...  The UK today, has gone back to its normal roots, rain and overcast!!     But at least it's cooler which is a god send....  
Anyways, got two more updates to get done and sorted, so I'm going to head over to them and get them done...  Hope to see you all again back here soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th July 2021 for WCG.....




@Arjai !!       
@1986nath !! 
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Amazing work from our three stoners today, congrats to you all!! @Arjai @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!  I hope to see you all again soon and congrats once more, amazing work!!   @Arjai I think I'm going to need some more CPUs too keep up with ya now    Great work!!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th July 2021 for WCG....





@spout23 ??!!   
@1986nath !! 
@Jacky_BEL !! 

Well done to our amazing stoners for the day today!!  All three of you @spout23 @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL congrats !!    !!  We all hope to see you all again soon guys, take it easy and hope to see you tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th July 2021 for WCG.....





@bogmali !! 
@keithstark1 !!??    
@s3thra !!    

Congrats to all of our three stoners today !! @bogmali @keithstark1 @s3thra !!!!  Great work as always guys !!!   Take it easy and I hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update     All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th July 2021 for WCG.....





@1986nath     
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today!! @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL and more so, congrats to @1986nath as you are a now in the million points club!!     Can't wait to see some more names coming up in the milestones thread, thank you all for the continued support for team TPU!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 1, 2021)

Awesome!!!!!! Welcome to the millionaire club @1986nath


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 31st July 2021 for WCG.....




@hat !!                 
Great work from our lone stoner today, @hat who has managed to surpass his 18,000,000 point milestone!!     Great work there man!!   Hopefully we'll get to see you again soon and we can celebrate that 19 and 20 million point milestones too!!   

Take care everyone, see you all again for the next update with hope!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st August 2021 for WCG.....





@80-watt Hamster !!         
@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work from our three stoners today!! 
@80-watt Hamster @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!   

We all hope to see you all back again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd August 2021 for WCG.....





@Jstn7477 !!  

An outstanding milestone there for @Jstn7477 !!  Congrats to you sir!!    I think that's covered you for the rest of the month!!     We hope to see you back again mate!!    Outstanding!!

Hope everyone is well??...  Hope to see you back tomorrow for another update....!!


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd August 2021 for the WCG.....

View attachment 211247
@Para_Franck ??!!     
@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!   

Another great day for our stoners, congrats all three of you!!  @Para_Franck @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!  We all hope to see you again soon!!   Take care and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th August 2021 for WCG....





@debs3759 !!       
@1986nath !!  

Well done to both our stoners for today, great work too both of you!!     We all hope to see you back again soon, take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th August 2021 for WCG....  





@1986nath !! 
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work for our two stoners today, @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!   We all hope to see you back again soon    I'm sure you will be     Hope to see you all in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th August 2021 for WCG....





@TheoneandonlyMrK !!      
@PaulieG !!     
@1986nath !!  

Great work from our three stoners for the day, great work everyone!! @TheoneandonlyMrK @PaulieG  and  @1986nath !!!

Another good day for our stoners, moving along brilliantly!!    Hopefully everyone is well and is alright??  Hope to see you all again soon for another update tomorrow, see you there hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th August 2021 for WCG......




@Jacky_BEL !!        

Great work from our @Jacky_BEL for hitting another milestone!!  Congrats mate!!  We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th August 2021 for WCG.....




@1986nath !!  

Well here we have another great stoner @1986nath !!  Congrats man for hitting that milestone!!    We all can't wait to see you back again for the next one!!    Hope to see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th August 2021 for WCG....





@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!

Great work from our two stoners today @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!  
I hope that you both are well and ok and we all hope to see you again soon for another smashing of a milestone!!    See you there....


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th August 2021 for WCG...





Sadly no one for today but there's always another day around the corner!!   Take care everyone and be safe!!


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies guys for the lack of updates recently, have COVID and it's kicking my arse for the minute, so I'm not around much..  I'll be back as soon as I can!!


Don't worry, phill, just take care! Here's hoping you make a quick recovery!


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th August 2021 for WCG......




@Para_Franck ??!!       
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to all of our 4 stoners today, brilliant work everyone!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Rather than wasting more time of you reading more text, we'll just skip to the next one


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th August 2021 for WCG.....




@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to our two stoners for the day, outstanding efforts as always, can't thank you both enough      Here's hoping to see you again very soon for another update and milestone


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th August 2021 for WCG.....




@debs3759 !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

And again another brilliant day for two more stoners climbing the milestone rankings!!      Great work to you both!!  I hope that we will see you again soon!!  I think that leaves me with just one more update thread to go....  WCG Pie.....  See you there hopefully!!


----------



## phill (Aug 16, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th August 2021 for WCG.....





@Jacky_BEL !! 

Great work to our lone stoner @Jacky_BEL for hitting his next milestone!!     Outstanding results there mate!!  Take care and we'll all be looking forward to seeing you soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th August 2021 for WCG.....




@Jacky_BEL !!       

Congrats on another milestone smashed sir!!    No doubt we'll be seeing you again soon I hope?   Great work sir, keep it up!!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th August 2021 for WCG.....





@k-wag ??!!       
@debs3759 !!     

@Jacky_BEL !! 

Great work to our three stoners today!!    Hopefully we'll be seeing you all back again soon enough!!  The day has been very busy with the stoners, hopefully this will be continuing over the next few weeks and such!!      All the best everyone, well done!!      Hope to see you again soon for the next update!    Until then!!


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th August 2021 for WCG.....




@Jacky_BEL !!            

Congrats to our @Jacky_BEL for hitting himself into the million points!!     Great work man!!  Everyone is now watching you!!  
I've a funny feeling we'll be seeing you back again quite soon    Take care of yourself man!!  

Take care everyone, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th August 2021 for WCG.....





@Norton !!              
@1986nath !! 
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work everyone for hitting your milestones today!!    If only we could get to see @Norton posting again, I have a feeling that things could well be more activate in these parts of the forums for sure...  @Norton, feel like giving it a go?!    

Well here we are again, outstanding milestones and stoners being made, what more could we possibly give or get??     Take care everyone, we hope to see you back again tomorrow for another great day!!


----------



## Bow (Aug 20, 2021)

I cant get stats to load, did I pass 20 million yet??


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Bow said:


> I cant get stats to load, did I pass 20 million yet??


A little while ago..... Click me to see the results.... 3rd June...


----------



## Bow (Aug 20, 2021)

thank you!!


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th August 2021 for WCG....




@s3thra !!         
@debs3759 !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Congrats to our three stoners today, great work by them and we hope to see them back again for another milestone soon!!  
Please keep up the great work guys and gal, great effort!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th August 2021 for WCG.....




@Jacky_BEL !!    

Great to see you again @Jacky_BEL !!     Keep the milestones moving along everyone!!     Great work and hope to see you back here tomorrow for another update, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st August 2021 for WCG......




@Jacky_BEL !!              

Congrats to our @Jacky_BEL for hitting yet another milestone for the now 10th day in a row!!     Outstanding work mate!!  I hope your not draining the house of juice to much!!  We all appreciate the effort and work mate, we really do but don't want you busting a nut or the bank    I don't ask anyone get in trouble for these contributions   Do only what you can manage comfortably  
  to everyone pushing those limits though, we couldn't do it and be in the places we are without you  

Hope to see you all again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd August 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!         
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to both of our stoners today, well done to both of you!! We hope to see you both again soon, so take care and until the next time!!


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd August 2021 for WCG.....





@4x4n !!                     
@XZero450 !!          
@80-watt Hamster !!            
@Foreverhelpful !!  

Amazing work to all of our stoners today and welcoming to the team @Foreverhelpful!!  
Massive congrats to our @XZero450 and @4x4n for hitting some amazing milestones, 60m and 80m points!!   That must have taken a lot of work and effort to get to there!!  Massive thanks and congrats from everyone to you both!!     
I hope everyone is well and ok...  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 23rd August 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 214133
> 
> ...



2M, here I come!  Not too shabby for a single 6C/12T Nehalem for summer, IMO.


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th August 2021 for WCG......






@ TPU!!                                     
@PaulieG !!     
@debs3759 !!  
@Foreverhelpful !!       

Massive congrats to everyone at TPU for hitting the next massive milestone for the team, 4,600,000,000 points!!  Un frickenin' believeable!!     In a good way of course!!  
Brilliant work to the three other stoners for the day @PaulieG @debs3759 and @Foreverhelpful for being part of it as well    I hope everyone is doing well and ok and I can't wait to see you all again at some point tomorrow for the next update!!  Outstanding guys and gals!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 28, 2021)

200M BOINC points achieved!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 28, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> 200M BOINC points achieved!


Wrong forum


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th August 2021 for WCG.....





@Foreverhelpful !!?? 

Great work from @Foreverhelpful!!    We all hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th August 2021 for WCG....





@1986nath !!     
@Jacky_BEL !!    
@Foreverhelpful !!??   

Great work to all our three stoners for the day, outstanding efforts and amazing to have you all on the team!!     Great work and we all hope to see you back again tomorrow for your next milestones       I tease!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th August 2021 for WCG.....





@yotano211 !!  
@bogmali !!  
@debs3759 !!     

Another great day with three stoners hitting their milestones for the day, brilliant work everyone!!     I hope that everyone is doing well and is ok??    Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th August 2021 for WCG....





@Foreverhelpful !!?? 

Great work to our lone stoner today for hitting their next milestone!!      Can't wait to see you back again for your next!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th August 2021 for WCG.....





@Disparia !!             
@Jacky_BEL !!   
@Foreverhelpful !!??  

Great work to our three stoners today as they have all surpassed another milestone each!!    Brilliant work everyone, for the last 5 days of updates, you have all been amazing!!     Thank you so much!!  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Stoners for the 27th August 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 214781
> 
> ...


I won't be crushing for a few days. Changing states once again.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th August 2021 for WCG......





@debs3759 !!     

Great work to our lone stoner today!!    I hope that you're doing well and ok?   Hope everyone else is doing well and ok too!!     Hope to see you all back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 31st August 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance I'm sure.  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 2, 2021)

Achieved 250y of donation time to WCG.   
(check signature)


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 1st September 2021 for WCG.....





@HammerON !!  
@PolRoger !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!             

Some massive milestones today everyone, what a brilliant day for our 3 stoners!! I hope we see you all again soon for your next milestones!!     Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

Stoners for the 2nd September 2021 for WCG....





Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update ladies and gents!!     Hope you're all ok and well!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 4, 2021)

Got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 badge just earned.


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be worth saying or showing what the badge is just in case dopey people like myself have no clue!!     Congrats on the badge!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 3rd September 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!    

Well done @debs3759 for hitting your next milestone, great work!!     Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 5, 2021)

Stoners for the 4th September 2021 for WCG.....




@dhoshaw ??!!          

Great work from our stoner @dhoshaw for hitting his next milestone!!      Excellent work there and we all can't wait to see you again for your next one!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and ok today?!   Hope you've been having a great weekend!!


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 6, 2021)

phill said:


> Might be worth saying or showing what the badge is just in case dopey people like myself have no clue!!     Congrats on the badge!!


50y Diamond badge for OPN.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

Stoners for the 5th September 2021 for WCG...





@80-watt Hamster !!          
@1986nath !!   
@Jacky_BEL !!    
@Foreverhelpful !!??        

Great work to all four of you today for hitting your next milestones!!   Amazing work!!  It's great to have you all part of the team, it really is!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon and one more to update for today's stats!!   Congrats to you all!!!


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> 50y Diamond badge for OPN.


If you could put your badges into this thread next time please   I'd be grateful and more so, congrats!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 6th September 2021 for WCG.....




@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!                

Great work to our single stoner of the day!!     Great work there man!!  We hope to see you back again in the milestones soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Stoners for the 7th September 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but hopefully again soon!!     So much great work and effort going into the team as always, I'm sure that someone will be over soon enough!!   
Take good care everyone!!  Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

Stoners for the 8th September 2021 for WCG....





@debs3759 !!        
@Jacky_BEL !!    
@Foreverhelpful ??!!  

Well done to our three stoners today!!     Outstanding efforts as always and thank you so much for continuing to support the team !!!  We all hope to see you again real soon    No pressure!!  Honest!!


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2021)

Stoners for the 9th September 2021 for WCG.....






@hat !!                 
@BirdoSwaggins !!        

Great work from our two stoners today, brilliant efforts guys!!  We all can't wait to see you again soon and take care everyone, hope to see you again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 10th September for WCG....





@debs3759 !!       

Congrats to our lone stoner today, well done @debs3759 !!     Hope to see you back again @debs3759 soon!!  Until the next one everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2021)

Stoners for the 11th September 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's always another chance some time    Hope everyone is doing well and is alright, take care and hope to see you all again tomorrow for the next update


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 12th September 2021 for WCG......





Sadly no one today but there's another chance I'm sure around the corner!!   I hope everyone is doing well and is ok!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2021)

Stoners for the 13th September 2021 for WCG.....





@s3thra !!         
@PaulieG !!  
@Foreverhelpful ??!!  

Congrats to all our stoners today for hitting their new milestones!!    Well done everyone!!     It's great when we have one surpassing a milestone but three or four members are awesome!!    Can't wait to see you all again soon for the next milestone!!  Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2021)

Stoners for the 14th September 2021 for WCG....




@debs3759 !!        

Great work from our lone stoner of the day!!   Well done @debs3759 I think in a few days, you'll be in the million points group!!  Look forward to seeing you in the million points group and having you in there!!   
Anyways, before I stay drivelling on, I'll just please take care and hopefully, see everyone soon!!


----------



## debs3759 (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm temporarily crunching on all 8 threads of my 6700K, so shouldn't take too long to hit the million. Will hopefully be building a 6C12T Coffee Lake system soon. Just waiting for the 1080 Ti I sold last week to be returned, and hoping it's not faulty (as the buyer claims), then when I can afford more DDR4 RAM, I'll be back to folding on that and will be crunching on approx 18 threads.


----------



## phill (Sep 17, 2021)

Stoners for the 15th September 2021 for WCG....




@Jacky_BEL !!               
@Foreverhelpful !!??  

Great work to our two stoners for today on WCG...  Brilliant stuff!!     Hope you're both well and ok!!  Hopefully get to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2021)

Stoners for the 16th September 2021 for WCG.....





@windwhirl !!           
@1986nath !!   
@Foreverhelpful !!  

Great work from all our stoners today, outstanding effort!!  Take great care and more so, be safe!!     Can't wait to see tomorrow's update!!    Until then!!....


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2021)

Stoners for the 17th September 2021 for WCG.....




@Foreverhelpful !!??   

One stoner today which is brilliant and we all hope to see you again soon!!    Hope to see you all there guys and gals.....  ​


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 18th September 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's hopefully another update where it'll change!!


----------



## phill (Sep 20, 2021)

Stoners for the 19th September 2021 for WCG....




@Foreverhelpful !!??       

Great work  to our lone stoner for today!!!!    Hope they can join up on the forum soon!!  See you all in the next one, hope to see some more names shortly!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2021)

Stoners for the 20th September 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but hope to see someone tomorrow maybe??.....    Hope everyone is doing ok, take it steady guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

Stoners for the 21st September 2021 for WCG...





@debs3759 !!         

Well done to our lone stoner for today!!   @debs3759  nearly there to 1 million point as well, please don't give up now!!   Great work to debs and we hope to see you again soon for another milestone update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 22nd September 2021





Sadly no one today but maybe tomorrow !!  Hope everyone is doing well and is coming back tomorrow for another update!!      Take care everyone and I hope that you have had a good week so far!!


----------



## phill (Sep 24, 2021)

Stoners for the 23rd September 2021 for WCG....





Great work from our @Jacky_BEL for hitting another milestone!!    Well done man!!   We all hope to see you again soon and can wait for the next milestone passing ;-)  

Great work team TPU, look forward to posting up some more updates soon!!  Take care everyone, be safe and sound!!


----------



## phill (Sep 25, 2021)

Stoners for the 24th September 2021 for WCG....  




@Simplex0 !!!!                

Amazing milestone there for @Simplex0, we all can't wait to see him surpass another one real soon!!     Keep up the great work everyone, soon or later we'll have a few more members hitting their next milestones I'm sure!!     See you all for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 25th September 2021 for WCG.....





@PaulieG !!   :clap    

Great work to our @PaulieG !!!     You sir are flying up the ranks!!    Well done and massive thanks from all of us with the huge efforts and contributions that we do have from you!!   
Until the next time everyone....  See you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2021)

Stoners for the 26th September 2021 for WCG....





@1986nath !!    
@Jacky_BEL !!   

Well just like buses, you get no one passing by the milestone stop and then all of a sudden there's a few of us passing it by!    Great work and effort for you both @1986nath and @Jacky_BEL !!  
Brilliant to see you back on the milestone board, I'm sure we'll be seeing you again soon!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2021)

Stoners for the 27th September 2021 for WCG.....




@debs3759 !!    

Great work to our stoner @debs3759 for the day, hopefully get to see you very soon again!!     We are all cheering you on!!     Brilliant work and here we are for the last coming update for the day....  WCG Pie......


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 28th September 2021 for WCG......




@k-wag ??!!         

Great work to our lone stoner today!!  We all hope to see you back again soon @k-wag!!    See everyone for the next update as well??.....


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2021)

Stoners for the 29th September 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but there's a chance tomorrow someone else might be there     Great efforts everyone!! Take care and hope to see you back again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 2, 2021)

Stoners for the 30th September 2021 for WCG....





@bogmali !!    
@hat !!                

Well done to our two major stoners today!!    Excellent work both of you for hitting your milestones, 20m and 45m points are a mean feat to hit!!  Great work guys!!    Hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2021)

Here we are with the stoners for the 1st October 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but hey, we'll have another day surely ?!!   Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2021)

Here we are again with the milestones and stoners for the 2nd October 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one again today but hopefully soon we'll have one or two stoners, always lovely to see one or more hitting their next milestone!!  
I hope everyone is alright and well??..... Take care and be safe!!    Until the next time??......


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we are again with the milestones and stoners for the 2nd October 2021 for WCG.....
> 
> View attachment 219360
> 
> ...



What are milestone increments after 2M?  With my Nehalem's foot back on the gas, might be able to manage one or two even before the rest come back online in Nov.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 4, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What are milestone increments after 2M?  With my Nehalem's foot back on the gas, might be able to manage one or two even before the rest come back online in Nov.


0.5 M increments.


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And here we are for the stoners and milestones for the 3rd October 2021 for WCG!!.....






@ TPU!!!!                                  
@stinger608 !!                      
@debs3759 !!     
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Great work to @debs3759 for hitting the 1 million point marker and massive shout out to @stinger608 for hitting 70 million points!!  Outstanding sir!!  

But a massive shout out goes to TPU for hitting over the 4,700,000,000 points marker!!     Outstanding everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2021)

And now here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 4th October 2021 for WCG....





@PaulieG !!        

Great work to PaulieG for hitting the 20 million points milestone!!  Outstanding!!

Hope everyone is doing well and is ok, hope to see you back again tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2021)

And here we have the Stoners for the WCG Pie Stats for the 5th October 2021....





@1986nath !!  
@Foreverhelpful !!??         

I hope everyone is doing well and ok..   This is an amazing effort from @1986nath !!  Foreverhelpful seems to be getting on quite strongly as well, congrats!!   It's great work from you both, congrats and well done!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2021)

Well here we are with the Stoners for the 6th October 2021 for WCG.....





@s3thra !!        
@k-wag ??!!  

Well done to our two stoners for today!!     Excellent work!!    We all are looking forward to seeing you both again for the next appearance for your next milestone!!   Hope to see you both and everyone else there!!


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2021)

Well, here we go for the 7th October 2021 WCG milestones for the day.....





@Deelron !!  

Well that's a nice milestone there @Deelron !!    Many congrats!!  Hope to see you again at some point!!    
I hope that everyone is doing well, and is ok...  Look forward to seeing you all again soon!!  Take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2021)

Well another day another milestone hopefully for the 8th October 2021 for WCG.....





@dhoshaw ??!!        
@debs3759 !!         

Great work to both of you for hitting your next milestones!!  We all hope to see you back again real soon for the next update and another milestone passed!!    Take care everyone, hope to see you all again soon....


----------



## phill (Oct 11, 2021)

Here we go for Milestones and Stoners for the 9th October 2021 for WCG....




@freeagent !!       

Well done to our lone stoner for the day!!   Nice work!!   We all look forward to seeing you again on your next milestone!!     Great work and hope to see you and everyone else back again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

Well apologies that I'm late to the party but here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 10th October 2021 for WCG....





@BarbaricSoul !!         
@PolRoger !!          
@freeagent !!  

Amazing efforts and work from our stoners today, it's so nice to see such various milestones being hit, a new member to a seasoned vet!!    Thank you all for the support, TPU is built on amazing people and you are most definitely it!!   
Hopefully see you all again soon.....


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

And now for the milestones and stoners for the 11th October 2021 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but after yesterdays results, still on a high here so we'll get there when we do!!     Thank you everyone for the support!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, here goes for the WCG Stats milestones for the 12th October 2021....




@freeagent !!        

Nice work!!     Hopefully we'll all see you again soon @freeagent !!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

Well here we are for the stoners and milestones for the day....  13th October 2021 for WCG....




@keithstark1 ??!!          

Well done to our stoner for the day today, great work!!     We hope to see you back again real soon!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2021)

So here we go for the milestones and stones of the day for the 14th October 2021 for WCG Pie......





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!           
@debs3759 !!           

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!    We all hope to see you again for hitting your next milestones!! 
I hope everyone is well and ok??  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

So here we are and I am a few days late for these but hopefully, all is ok!!  So our WCG milestones for the 15th October 2021!!





@freeagent !!     
@Jacky_BEL !! 

Great work to both of our stoners for the day, I hope that you are both well and ok!!    We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestones!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are again for the 16th October 2021 for WCG milestones....





@80-watt Hamster !!        

Another great milestone for our @80-watt Hamster     Awesome effort and we all hope to see you again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2021)

And here we are for the last update for the moment, the 17th October 2021 for WCG milestones......





Sadly no one today but here's hoping we can see a few more members hit their next milestone/s soon enough!!    Please do keep up the great work everyone!!     Outstanding team we have here!!


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2021)

And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 18th October 2021 for WCG Pie....





Sadly no one on the list today but I have a feeling that there soon will be!!  
I hope everyone is well and ok??


----------



## phill (Oct 21, 2021)

Well bit later than planned but here we are anyways, the WCG Pie milestones for the 19th October 2021.....




@debs3759 !!            

Great work to our lone stoner for the day today!!  @debs3759 please do keep up the great work!!   Hope to see everyone here again tomorrow and hopefully hitting some milestones again sooon too!!    I hope everyone is doing well and alright!!


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2021)

Well here we go for some milestones for the 20th October 2021 for the WCG Pie.....




@k-wag ??!!          

Great work to our lone stoner today @k-wag!!   We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone hit!!      Take care everyone, hope everyone is alright!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day for the 21st October 2021 for WCG....




@1986nath !!             

Great work there from @1986nath !!     Great to see you again on the milestone board pushing up the 'ranks!!'  Hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2021)

And another milestone update for the 22nd October 2021 for WCG......





Sadly no one today for passing a milestone but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure    I hope everyone is doing well and alright??!


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2021)

Well here we have the stoners and milestones for the 23rd October 2021 for WCG.... 





Sadly no one today but I'm sure we'll have a chance soon enough to get a few more people on this list     Hope to see you all again soon guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2021)

Well here we are again for another update for the WCG Pie Milestones for the 24th October 2021!!....





@VulkanBros !!                     
@Arjai !!     
@ozteam ??!!        
@Foreverhelpful !!??  

Amazing work everyone for hitting your next milestones!!   @Arjai and @VulkanBros very nice milestones there guys!!   
I hope everyone is doing well and is alright??  Hopefully see some more faces tomorrow for another update     Until then.....


----------



## phill (Oct 27, 2021)

And here we are for another update for the 25th October 2021 for WCG Pie Stats update....





Sadly no one today but hopefully again soon    Hopefully, everyone is taking care of themselves and is gonna be back here tomorrow for another catch up??


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG stoners and milestones for the 26th October 2021....






@debs3759 !!            

Well done @debs3759 for hitting another milestone!!     Great work indeed!  We all can't wait to see you again to hitting the next milestone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2021)

Well here we are for the Milestones for WCG Pie for 27th October 2021......





@Shane White !!         
@HammerON !! 
@T-Bob !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!     

Now today has been a busy day!!    Everyone doing well and ok?  4 stoners for the day and some amazing milestones, well done to everyone contributing today and even more so, to who's managed to surpass a milestone as well  
Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow for the next update of the day!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

And here we are for another update for the WCG Pie milestones and stoners for the 28th October 2021!!....





@l3nderb !!        
@freeagent !!   

Great work from both of our stoners today!!     Great work guys!!    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update but until then, stay safe and well and crunch away!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2021)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Milestone update for the 29th October 2021....





@TheoneandonlyMrK !! 
@s3thra !!      

Another great day for the stoners of today and great work!!     We hope to see you back again real soon guys, please do keep up the great work!!   That's it from me until tomorrow.......


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2021)

Well here we are for the 30th October 2021 for WCG Pie Stats......




@Toothless !!     

Well done @Toothless for another great contribution for the day!!!   Great work there mate!!  Hopefully get to see you again soon..  Everyone is very impressed to see you on the stoner board!!   Take care everyone and hopefully see you tomorrow....


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

Well, here goes nothing for the WCG Stats for milestones and stoners for the 31st October 2021.....





Sadly no one today for milestones but that's fine, maybe tomorrow    Everyone I hope is well and ok??   Take care and hope to see you all again soon!! : D


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2021)

Here we are again at the WCG Milestones for the 1st November 2021.....





@phill !!  
@80-watt Hamster !!           
@freeagent !! 

Great work to our two stoners today!!     It's great seeing you both progressing through the milestones and @80-watt Hamster hitting his 3rd Million point milestone, awesome effort!!   @freeagent great to see you again, looking very much to seeing you hit the million point club!!  
Anyways guys and gals, I've ruined it enough, I'm going to make like a tree and get out of here     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2021)

And here we go for the 2nd November 2021 for WCG Pie milestones for the day.....




@ForeverHelpful !!??            

Great work coming from @Foreverhelpful and we will hopefully we'll all get to see you back again soon @ForeverHelpful and everyone else for that matter!!   Until the next update everyone!!  Massive thanks and respect!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Well here we are at the Milestones thread for WCG for the 3rd November 2021.....




@1986nath !!             

Great work to @1986nath for hitting his 6th milllion milestone!!      Congrats man!!   Hope to see you back here again soon, look forward to seeing you again!!      Take care everyone, hope to see you back soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 5, 2021)

Here we are for that WCG Milestone update for the 4th November 2021.....




@freeagent !!         

Great work there man!!     Nearly 1/2 way to the millionaire club!!      Can't wait to see you there soon!!    No pressure!!  
Hope everyone is doing well and ok?!?  Take care and see you in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

Well here we go again for the milestones and stoners for the 5th November 2021 WCG update.....




@FordGT90Concept !!              

Well done Mr FordGT90Concept!!    Very very nice milestone you've managed to pass as well, great work indeed !!!! 
Well I hope everyone else can let everyone know if they have passed a milestone or not, if I do miss anyone I do apologise     Best get this last update done for today!!.......


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

Here we are for the WCG Milestones for the 6th November 2021......




@_Antares_ ??!!             
@debs3759 !!          

Great work to both of you!!   Hopefully we'll see you both back again soon and surpassing your next milestones each!!      Take care both of you and everyone too    Time to get one more update done for you all....


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG milestones and stoners thread...  Results for the 7th November 2021.......!!




@freeagent !!           

Great work to our lone stoner @freeagent for hitting his next milestone!!     Half way there matey to the millionaire club!!  I hope to see you there!!


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2021)

Well here we are again for that Milestones and stoners update for the 8th November 2021....




@1freedude !!         

Welcome to our latest member of the WCG and FAH family @1freedude !!  We are dead grateful for you joining and we hope it will be a long and smooth friendship     Anything we can do please just let us know     (Aside from the lottery numbers, I'd be useless at getting something so I wouldn't ask for those.....   )

Hope to see you all again tomorrow, take care, and be safe !!


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2021)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners WCG update for the 9th November 2021........





@XZero450 !!       :rockout 
@1freedude !!         

Great work to our two amazing stoners   @XZero450 and @1freedude well done for hitting your next milestones!!    Hopefully, we'll all be seeing you both back again soon     Maybe one sooner than the other I think??.........    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie milestones for the 10th November 2021!!....





@1freedude !!       

Another milestone for you today @1freedude !!    Congrats!!   Take care everyone and be safe, hope to see you again tomorrow for another update !!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and stoners for the 11th November 2021....




@1freedude !!        

Great work from our lone stoner today!!    Hope to see you again soon!!     With hopefully a few more stoners in between as well   Take care everyone, see you again tomorrow !!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2021)

Here we are with a quick update for the 12th November 2021 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners...




@1freedude !!         

Awesome efforts there @1freedude !!  Progressing very well!!    Hopefully see you again soon    Take care everyone, hope you are all ok!!


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2021)

Well here we go for the 13th November 2021 update for the WCG Milestone and stoners....




@1freedude !!        

Great work from @1freedude for hitting his next milestone, congrats man!!    We all hope to see you back again soon   
I hope everyone is doing well and ok, hope to see you tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2021)

Well here we are the milestones and stoners for the 14th November 2021...





@Jacky_BEL !!   :cool 
@1freedude !! 

Well done to both of our stoners today for hitting their next milestones each!  Great work indeed!!      Take care everyone and hope to see you both back again real soon for your next milestone!!  All the best and well done again!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2021)

Well here we go for a WCG Milestone and Stoner update for the 15th November 2021!!.....




@1freedude !!         

Well done!! for getting to the next milestone, not too far and you'll be hitting the hundred thousand numbers real soon!!   
Take care everyone, I hope everyone is doing well and ok...  Hope to see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2021)

Here we are for the WCG stoners and milestones for the 16th November 2021......





@ TPU!!!!  @ TPU!!                                    
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@1986nath !!   
@1freedude !! 

Well there we are again with another amazing milestone for Team TPU, we've surpassed .......

*4,800,000,000 !!!!*

which is amazing and indeed, awesome    Thank you everyone for being a part of the WCG TPU team, outstanding work everyone!!    I hope that everyone is doing well, ok and more so has plenty of work units stored!!   
Must keep on trucking, time to get to bed soon I think    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2021)

Well here we are again with the milestones and stoners for the WCG Stats for the 17th November 2021.....




@freeagent !!         
@1freedude !!  

Great work from our two members @freeagent and @1freedude !!     Coming up the ranks nicely there guys and doing well with the daily contributions each too, massive thanks and respect to you both     Please do keep up the great work!!
Best get a move on for the last update for the day......


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Pie milestones and stoners for the 18th November 2021.....





@bogmali !! 
@s3thra !!     

Great work to our two stoners for the day, great work indeed!  @bogmali amazing milestone to have hit!!!  Massive congrats for you!!   @s3thra congrats, not far off now and you'll be in the millionaires club!!  
Great work again both of you, hope to see you both back again soon


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Here we are (finally!!) for the WCG Pie milestones and stoners update for the 19th November 2021.....





@PolRoger !!          
@freeagent !!        
@1freedude !!        

Great work to our three stoners today and a big shout out to @PolRoger for hitting over 130,000,000 points for WCG contributions!!     Outstanding mate, congrats!!  

I hope everyone is doing well and is ok...  Hopefully I can get the last few updates done and I'm up to date again!!


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

Here we are again for the stoners and milestones for the 21st November 2021 for WCG.....






@debs3759 !!        
@freeagent !!        
@foreverhelpful !!??       

Great work to all our three stoners for today, brilliant work and contributions and we are very glad to have you as part of the team!!     And now for the next and last update for the moment.........


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2021)

And here goes for the stoners and milestones for the 21st November 2021 for WCG......





@keithstark1 !!??      
@1freedude !!         

Another great day for our two stoners passing their milestones     Great work to both of you, we hope to see you both again soon!!   

I think I'm updated now, just the WCG Pie thread to sort     I hope everyone is well and ok??   Hopefully get to see you all tomorrow for another fresh update


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2021)

Here we are finally with some stats for the WCG Pie stoners and milestones for the 22nd November 2021....




@1freedude !!        

Great work on the milestone there @1freedude !!  We'll hopefully see you again soon and with another milestone too      Hope to see everyone there soon too


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Well here we are with the WCG Milestones, did we manage any stoners for the day....





@Toothless !!      :      
@freeagent !!       

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!    We all hope that you're both well and doing ok?  We all hope to see you back again for very soon!!


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2021)

I was running my 5600X for the last couple of days.. I took it out 2 hours ago lol


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2021)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 24th November 2021 for WCG......





@weekendgeek !!     

Great work from our lone stoner for the day, soon be hitting that 10 million point milestone there @weekendgeek !!     Outstanding!!     I hope everyone is well and is alright, look forward to seeing you all tomorrow for another update     Take care all and hopefully see you then


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2021)

And here we go for the 25th November 2021 for the WCG milestones and stoners for the day....





@Disparia !!             
@freeagent !!      

Great work from our two stoners today, congrats to you both @Disparia and @freeagent !!    Going great there both of you, @freeagent nearing the first million milestone marker for himself and @Disparia going to hit their 10th!!     Great going both of you!! We all hope to see you again soon for another update!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and stoners for the 26th November 2021.....





Well there we are sadly for today, no stoners or milestones but hope to see some around the corner at some point    Look forward to seeing you all again tomorrow!!  Take care!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2021)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 27th November 2021 for WCG.....




@newtekie1 !!        
@Peter1986C !!  
@freeagent !!  

Congrats to our stoners of today, great work as always to see three of our team members hitting milestones of their own!!     Great times, hope to see you all again soon again!!   
Take care everyone, hope you are all ok!


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2021)

Here we are for the milestones and stoners today for WCG Pie stats for the 28th November 2021....




@freeagent !!          

Great work to one of our newer crunchers, @freeagent !!   Doing really well there matey!! Please do keep it up!! Time for me to split and update this last one thread..... Hope to see you there.....


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well here we are for another update to our WCG Milestones and stoners for the day, 29th November 2021........





@Toothless !!         @Toothless !!  
@k-wag ??!!       
@Quigly !!      

Well done to our 3 stoners today and a big hello to @Quigly who has recently joined the TPU WCG Team, so welcome aboard and apologies I'd not replied to your email I saw from the WCG site..  I hope everyone and including me make you feel right at home here, TPU is an amazing forum    

And now one more update to make and then we are updated


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Here we go for the milestones and stoners for the 30th November 2021 for WCG.....




@1986nath !!         
@Quigly !!  

Well done to our two stoners for hitting their milestones today, congrats!!     We are looking forward to seeing you both again hitting your next milestones !!     Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Here we go for the milestones and stoners for the 1st December 2021 for WCG......





@freeagent !!  
@Quigly !!         

Great work to you all and we can't wait to see you again for your next milestone!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks 

Took a little time out to play with clocks, I feel this should be producing more than it is, but I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Quigly (Dec 3, 2021)

Happy to be the tortoise in this race. Alright! @freeagent, another Canuck representing


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2021)

Well here goes for the 2nd December 2021 for the WCG milestones and stoners for the day.....





@PaulieG !!              
@Jacky_BEL !!  
@Quigly !!  

Great work to all of our stoners with their milestones today!!   
Hope everyone is doing well, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2021)

Wow, awesome milestone @PaulieG


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And apologies again for the lack of updates, I've been a bit crap    So hopefully this post, might help with the forgiveness!!  
Stoners for the 3rd December 2021 for WCG.......





@dhoshaw ??!!           
@weekendgeek !!  
@freeagent !!  
@Quigly !!  

Amazing!! We have 4 stoners today   Top dogs all of you!!   We all hope to see you all again soon!!     Hopefully we'll see @freeagent hit his first million WCG Points!!    Can't wait and hope everyone is there to see it!!


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

Here we are for the 4th December 2021 for WCG Milestones.....





@Porterbasset ??!!  
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@Quigly !!  

Well done all three of you for hitting your milestones!!     We all hope to see you again real soon!!     I'm not sure if @porterbasset is under another forum name, I'll see if I can find out


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2021)

And now here we go for the 5th December 2021 for the WCG Milestones update.....





@Toothless !!        
@blunt14468 ??!!  
@Quigly !!  

Great work to all three of our stoners today!!  Great effort indeed!    We all hope to see you back again soon!!  

Take care and I hope everyone is doing well and ok!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

Here we go for the Milestones and stoners for the 6th December 2021 for WCG!!.......





@windwhirl !!            
@freeagent !!           
@Quigly !!        

Great work there from our three stoners today everyone!!    Awesome efforts and thank you so much for supporting TPU!!    I hope everyone is doing well and is ok    On to the last update for the moment!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Here we are for the milestones and stoners for the day for the 7th December 2021 for WCG...





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!            
@Quigly !!         

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!   Amazing efforts from everyone and we all hope to see you both here back soon again!!   On to the next update we go.....


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

And here we are for the 8th December 2021 for WCG stoners and milestones.......





@Caring1 !!  
@s3thra !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, great work there guys, hope to see you both back again soon!!    I hope everyone is doing well, and is alright??   Take care everyone and hope to see you back again soon enough


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Here we go again for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 9th December 2021.....





@Quigly !!        

Great work from our lone stoner today!!     Soon be in the 100,000 and then the million points club without a doubt!!    Thank you for your massive support and help!!   We all hope to see you again real soon!!     All the best everyone and be safe!!  Hope to see you all tomorrow for another update     Take care all!!


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 10, 2021)

phill said:


> Here we go again for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 9th December 2021.....
> 
> View attachment 228406
> 
> ...


Someone's rising like a rocket in the ranks


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Great work from our lone stoner today!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

Well here we go for the milestones and stoners for the 10th December 2021 for WCG....





@thebluebumblebee !!!!                
@Quigly !!         

Well congrats to both of our stoners today but a massive congrats to our @thebluebumblebee for hitting a massive 70,000,000 million points marker for WCG!!     That's incredible!!  I hope I'm around for the next 70,000,000 points!!   
Take care everyone, on to the next update we go!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

And now here we are for the 11th December 2021 for the WCG Milestones and stoners for the day......





@rsh5155 ??!!  
@Toothless !!  

Well done again to our two stoners for today!!      Great efforts to both of you and massive thanks for the support to TPU!!     Hope to see you all again the next update to WCG milestones and stoners     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

Well here we go again for the 12th December 2021 WCG Milestones and stoners for the day.....




@RizeAllard ??!!           

Great work from our lone stoner today!!      I don't recognise the username so if anyone knows of the members user name, please do tag them for me and us to see  
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok??  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

Well here we are again guys, an update for the 13th December 2021 for the WCG Milestoners.....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully tomorrow  
Please do keep up the amazing work you all do guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2021)

And here we go again for the 14th December 2021 for WCG Milestones.....





Sadly no one today either, but always another chance around the corner!!   Take care everyone and hope to see you again soon!!     Kinda helps if I put things in the right threads....  Damn you 130am and 4 hours of sleep!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2021)

Well here we go for the 15th December 2021 for the WCG Milestones for the day....




Sadly no one today but there's another chance around the corner I hope!     Hope to see you all there everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2021)

Here we are with another WCG Milestones update for the team, Milestones for the 16th December 2021.....




@BirdoSwaggins !!     

Great work from our lone stoner today    We hope to see you again soon @BirdoSwaggins !!   Hope everyone is doing well and ok?.....


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, well....  Here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 17th December 2021 for WCG.....




@theonedub !!                   

Great work from our lone stoner today, that's one heck of a good milestone!!    We are all looking forward to seeing you back again for the next one


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

Here we are for the 18th December 2021 WCG Milestones......





@80-watt Hamster !!  
@Quigly !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, great to see you up on the milestones again    Another day we will all hopefully see you both again    Take care everyone, will hope to see you all again for the next update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, here we go for the 19th December 2021 WCG Milestones.......





Sadly no stoners today but here's hoping that we might have one or two tomorrow      Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

Well as Free-DC stats are currently offline/not working, I have no idea about any milestones today     So sorry guys and gals but I'm not sure what we will be doing here if Free-DC is down for a long time...  I guess I will leave it up to everyone who is crunching away to spread the news of any new highs of their points or any particular 'milestones' that they reach    Doesn't have to be every work unit you complete but any million points or five or ten million points is what I believe Free-DC reported....

Love to hear from you so please let us know your thoughts!!     Catch you tomorrow


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Sadly as Free-DC stats aren't working, I'll have to put off the milestones for the 21st December 2021...  They do appear to be up now, so hopefully tomorrow we'll have an update which will be great      Thanks for all being so awesome!!


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2021)

Well I wish it had let us know some updates for the WCG Milestones today, I'll be here a little while with these amazing members hitting their milestones for the WCG For the 22nd December 2021!!..............





@D.Law ??!!                                     
@Recca29 !!  
@Eroticus !!  
@Para_Franck  ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@1986nath !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Well I think that's everyone tagged for the milestones of late!!    Great work everyone for hitting the milestones, brilliant work!!   Hope to see you all again soon for another milestone!!  I hope everyone is well and ok??   Just one more update to do for the day and then I think I've damaged enough for now!!      Amazing everyone, TPU is proud to have you all here as members!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2021)

Well here we are again for the WCG Milestone Stats update for the 23rd December 2021....





Sadly no one today since I think we used up everyone nearly who could have posted yesterday!!   Never mind, just looking forward to seeing someone surpass their next milestone!!   Well, on towards the last update of the day and a slightly later than normal bedtime for me... Kinda!!     Hope to see you again tomorrow for the next update, take care!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well here we are and go for a quick milestones and stoners update for the 24th December 2021!!




@freeagent !!            

Well done to our lone stoner for the day @freeagent !!     Great work and making a solid entry into the millionaires club as well!     Big congrats there!!    We all hope to see you back again soon, take care everyone and hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

Well here we are for the 25th December 2021 WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





Sadly no one today but here's hoping for some soon      It's Christmas time, it's relax and chill out time!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

Well here we are at the WCG Milestones for the 26th December 2021......

*


@ TPU!!!!                                  *

What can I say!?!?!  Amazing result and one that surprisingly came sooner than I thought!   Still, I don't recall it being that long ago before I said about the 4,000,000,000 points barrier, now we are not too far away from the 5,000,000,000 barrier...  See you there everyone I hope!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

Here goes for the WCG Milestones for the 27th December 2021.....





Sadly no one today, but here's hoping we can get a few members passing their next milestones before the end of 2021??    Hope everyone is alright!!


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2021)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones for the 28th December 2021......





@bogmali !!   
@Jacky_BEL !!      

Well, it seems that we can have a few milestones for today which is always amazing!!     Well done to you both guys!!  
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok...  Now on to the last part of the update process from me........


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2021)

Well here we are for the WCG Milestones update for the 29th December 2021....





@PolRoger !!  Wow!!                        

Very well done Mr @PolRoger !!  Massive milestone for you, I'm guessing that we won't be waiting too long for the next one to come along now are we....?      Take care my good sir and everyone, hope to catch you all again soon for the next update


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2022)

Well here we go again, for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 30th December 2021.....





@Lorec !! 
@Foreverhelpful ??!!  
@Quigly !!         

Well what a darn good end to a up and down year!!     Great work to our three stoners for today, outstanding and a massive  to @Lorec for hitting 35,000,000 points milestone!!  Great work man!!  
Hope to see you all again next year and I hope that you are all well and have had a great New Year (when time comes round to you!!      It's just coming up 330am here in the UK...  Bed time a little later than planned this evening, Sophia was woken up with the fireworks going off, so had to settle her back down...  But I digress ).....

Hope everyone is well and ok, take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

Here's the last stoner and milestone update for 2021 with our stoners for the 31st December 2021 for WCG.....





@keithstark1 ??!!             
@Para_Franck ??!!  

A great way to end the year with two stoners hitting their milestones     Brilliant work and we all hope to see you back real soon!!    Thank you everyone for such an amazing year!!    Long may 2022 be even better!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And now for the milestones and stoners for the 1st January 2022 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today, but I wonder if we can better it tomorrow??.......   Hope to see you then everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2022)

And now for the 2nd January 2022 WCG Stoner and milestone update!! ...............





@Redtoad ??!!  
@Toothless !!  
@s3thra !!  
@K-wag ??!!  
@weekendgeek !!  
@Jacky_BEL !!  

Well I think that worked out much better     What a surprise for the 2nd January!!     Outstanding effort everyone for all our stoners today!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Stoners and Milestones for the 3rd January 2022.....






Sadly no milestones today but there's another chance around the corner I'm sure   
I hope everyone is doing well and is ok!!


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2022)

Well here we go again for the Stoners and Milestones for the 4th January 2022 for WCG......





@HammerON !!   
@80-watt Hamster !!     

Well what a day for our stoners today!!     Excellent work to both of you and amazing milestone there @HammerON !!  I hope I can get there one day, but I bet when I do, you'll be at the 1,900,000,000 marker!!      Amazing work please do keep it up!!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks @phill


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

Here we are again for the Stoners and Milestones for the 5th January 2022 for WCG.....





Sadly no one today but January is a slow month, so we'll ease our ways through it   
Take care everyone, I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well everyone, here we go for the 6th January 2022 WCG Milestone and Stoner update for the day....





Sadly no milestones or stoners today but there's always another chance along the way I'm sure     Some of the top 10 will be hitting them pretty soon I'm sure!!     Well, lets see what happens eh?


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners for the WCG stats for the 7th January 2022......





@TheoneandonlyMrK !!               

Great effort for @TheoneandonlyMrK !! Outstanding work there sir, congrats and thank you for the continued support for TPU!!  We all hope to see you again soon for your next milestone     Until tomorrow everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

Well here we are again for the milestones and stoners for the 8th January 2022 for WCG......




@Ciuperca Alexandru ??!!          
@JBradley ??!!  

I don't recall seeing the members above on TPU but if anyone knows their forum name/s, please do post it up and get them tagged as it's a great thing they are contributing to our team!  Everyone who does, needs a shout out when they hit a milestone!!   Keep up the great work there both!!  

Great work everyone, hopefully see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2022)

Well, well, well....  Here we goes for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 9th January 2022.....




@Bow !!       

Outstanding contribution there my good man!!     I hope that everyone is behind me shouting and cheering you on to the next milestone!!  We can't wait to see you there!!     Take care everyone, hope to see you back again for another update and hopefully another milestone and stoner or two


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2022)

Well here we are for the milestones and stoners for the WCG Stats for the 10th January 2022.....




@Quigly !!         

Great day for our lone stoner @Quigly today!!     Nice work!!    We all hope to see you back again real soon    Take care all, hope to see you back again tomorrow for another update!


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2022)

Here we are and go for the WCG Stoners and Milestones for the 11th January 2022.....





@Zexio ??!!     

I can't seem to see @Zexio in our forum members list but if anyone knows or could tag Zexio in this thread, I'd be grateful!!    Be great to share that someone has done an amazing thing with the person doing it!   Hopefully we'll be able to let people know somehow....  still, great work from our lone stoner today and someone will soon be in the 10,000,000 points range as well!!  Outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

And here we are for the stoners milestones for the 12th January 2022......





Well sadly no one today but everyone is allowed a day off surely?!?      Hope everyone is doing well and ok, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## s3thra (Jan 14, 2022)

phill said:


> And here we are for the stoners milestones for the 12th January 2022......
> 
> View attachment 232278
> 
> Well sadly no one today but everyone is allowed a day off surely?!?    Hope everyone is doing well and ok, hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update


I'm trying to get to a million, I just need a few more days!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

Well here we are again with another update for the WCG Milestones and Stoners, who's there today for the 13th January 2022.......?





@weekendgeek !!          
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great efforts to both of our stoners today, well done !!    And more so, welcome to @xrobwx71 to TPU and to the TPU Crunching Team!!  We do have a Folding at Home Team as well if you'd like to be part of that but one step at a time !!     Feel free to introduce yourself and post up a pic or two of your rig/s in the WCG Gallery thread!!   Amazing to have you and massive thanks for your support!! 

@s3thra It's never a race at all, you get there whenever you get there   If you have your own competition then that's great, I find trying to better the crunching or whatever is always a great thing to do if it's something you have a passion for  I try to play catch up as I don't crunch 24/7 at all, my rigs but my main one only go on if there's enough sun about cos I'd be spending out loads more on electric if I ran everything all at once and even more so if it was 24/7!!    I don't expect anyone to get in trouble or debt over trying to beat everyone    Slow and steady win's the race  

Still, enough of my gabbering.....  On to the last update of the day I think.....


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2022)

And here we are for the milestones and stoners for the 14th January 2022 for WCG ......





@Jacky_BEL !!       
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work from our two stoners today, it's great to see @xrobwx71 flying along there as well     Great work!!  I hope everyone is doing alright and well..  I hope that you are all enjoying the weekend!!     Take care everyone and see in the next one


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2022)

Well here we are again for the milestones and stoners update for WCG on the 15th January 2022......





@Jstn7477 !!  
@Caring1 !!           
@xrobwx71 !!   

Aamzing day as we have a few milestones and stoners today, always amazing to see but we have a special milestone from the man of the day, @Jstn7477 !!   What a milestone!!  180,000,000 points, now that is seriously impressive!!    Massive congrats and  from us all for hitting that   

Hope to see you all again soon, last bit to update now


----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2022)

Well here we are again at the WCG Stoners and Milestones update thread for the 16th January 2022....





@xrobwx71 !!        

Well done to our lone stoner today for passing another milestone, we all hope to see you back here again soon!!     Well done!!  Hope to see everyone back again tomorrow, hope to see a few more members hitting those milestones !!  Take care everyone!!     Hope you've had a great day!!


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, here we go for the WCG Milestones And Stoners for the 17th January 2022.....





@kebabi ??!!           
@Quigly !!  
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work everyone!!    Great to see three stoners in the milestone thread today, brilliant work all!!   
Still best get a move on, just a few more updates to do and then bed as it's coming up 215am....


----------



## phill (Jan 20, 2022)

And here goes for the 18th January 2022, the WCG Milestones And Stoners for the day.....




@xrobwx71 !! 

Great work there @xrobwx71 for hitting another milestone today !!    We all hope to see you around again tomorrow for another update     Please do keep up the great work there!!    Hope to see everyone tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2022)

Well here we are again for the milestones and stoners for WCG for the 19th January 2022.....





@Jacky_BEL !!       
@xrobwx71  ??!!         

Well done to our two stoners today everyone!!     Great work from @Jacky_BEL  and to @xrobwx71 for his first 100,000 points to the team!!  You'll be knocking on the door of  1,000,000 points soon!!     Look forward to seeing some other names up here soon too!!     Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 20th January 2022....




@Foreverhelpful ??!!         

Great work to our lone stoner for the day, @Foreverhelpful!!      Well, not far now away from the 500,000 points and then soon be in the millionaire club!!     Can't wait to see you there!!     Hope everyone is doing well and ok?!


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2022)

Well here we are for the 21st January 2022, the WCG Milestones And Stoners for the day.....





@[ion] !!          

Well our number one contributor has managed to break the 800,000,000 points milestone!!!!   A bloody mazing!!     Well done man, we hope that @Norton and @[ion] can hopefully make it on the forum soon...  I hope that you are both well and doing ok     Amazing going guys!!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 22nd January 2022 update....





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!               
@Karl5275 !! 
@80-watt Hamster !!           
@PaulieG !!  

Well what a very nice surprise all of these stones are for today!!      Great work everyone and a massive congrats to each of you for hitting past your next milestone!!   Here's hoping we'll get to see you all again soon for the next milestone around the corner      Might be faster than you know it with these OPNG tasks that seem to be doing the rounds!!  

Take care everyone and I hope you are all doing well and ok!!     See you in the next one....


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Well everyone here we go for some Milestones and Stoners for the 23rd January 2022........





@stinger608 !!!!     
@Arjai !!!! 
@Doc41 ??!! 
@Caring1 !! 
@Para_Franck ??!!  
@Jacky_BEL !!    
@xrobwx71 !!  

What an unbelievable day for stoners today!!      Outstanding work everyone!!     Utterly brilliant everyone, massive respect for you all!!   Hope to see you all again for another update with your names on!!


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, well, well...  Time for some milestones and stoners for the 24th January 2022 for WCG......





@s3thra !!                
@Quigly !! 

Welcome to the Millionaire's club @s3thra !!  Great work indeed!!     Also well done to @Quigly for hitting your next milestone!!   
I hope that everyone is doing well and ok...  Hope to see you all again soon for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 25th January 2022......




@xrobwx71 !!        

Great work to @xrobwx71 for hitting his next milestone !!   Great to see you on the board quickly too!!  Hope to see you back again for the next milestone and we all look forward to it!!  I hope everyone is doing well and is ok, time to move on to the last update for the day!!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks @phill !


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day for the 26th January 2022......






@weekendgeek !!              
@Jacky_BEL !!              

Well what a great day this is to see two members hitting the same milestone in a day!     Wonder if you both can make it too the next milestone on the same day.....    Amazing work to both of you, we all hope to see you back again sooner rather than later      Hope everyone is doing well and is ok??


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day for the 26th January 2022......
> 
> View attachment 234185
> 
> ...



If the OPNG's keep coming, @Jacky_BEL should be there in about 4 days.  Probably two weeks for me.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> If the OPNG's keep coming, @Jacky_BEL should be there in about 4 days.  Probably two weeks for me.


Your not alone, I don't think I've had any today either which is a shame


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 28, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> If the OPNG's keep coming, @Jacky_BEL should be there in about 4 days.  Probably two weeks for me.



 Since the MCM teamchallenge is nearing the end , and it was a rather slow OPNG-day (for me anyway) , I switched over to more OPN work again , to stay in front of Team China.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2022)

And now here we are for the milestones and stoners of the 27th January 2022 for WCG.....




@twuersh ??!!      
@xrobwx71 !!  

Amazing work from our two stoners today, congrats to you both!!     We all hope to see you both again soon and please do keep up the great work!!    Right, time for the last update for the day.....


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2022)

And here go for the 28th January 2022 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





@Quigly !!         

Another great milestone there for @Quigly great work and effort !!    And on that note, I think we'd best get a move on to the last one today but hopefully we'll see @Quigly and the rest of you as soon as possible hitting your next milestone!!    Take care everyone, night all!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

Well well, here we are for the WCG Milestones and Stoners update for the 29th January 2022......





@ TPU!!                                                          

@freeagent !!          
@Jacky_BEL !!            
@xrobwx71 !!  

Well I don't think I need to say anything really do I??!   I mean TPU has hit the massive 5,000,000,000 points marker which is utterly amazing...  I know a little while ago we where going to be hitting 4,000,000,000 so hitting 5,000,000,000 is an amazing feat!!   
Then for our team to have 3 team members hitting new highs as well, what could be better?!   (and I don't mean 4 members hitting new highs either!! )  So with one little more update to go, I'm going to crack on with that I think!! 

Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update, thank you all for continuing your support to the team and the project!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wow!!!!!! TPU to 5 billion!!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Jan 31, 2022)

And here we go with the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 30th January 2022....





@keithstark1 ??!!              

Great work to our lone stoner today, we all hope to see you back again soon enough!!    I hope everyone is doing well and ok today...  Monday and all....


----------



## phill (Feb 2, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoner for the 31st January 2022..... 





@porterbasset ??!!                  

What a milestone for @porterbasset and what a shame I couldn't fine a member name to tag them with     If anyone knows what they go under, please do let me know, I'll make sure they are tagged next time around  
Well done everyone for a massively productive January...  Where the heck the month has gone I've no idea!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is ok..  Hope to see you all back again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Feb 3, 2022)

Well here we go for another update for the WCG group for the 1st Feburary 2022 for the milestones and stoners......





@Para_Franck ??!!           
@xrobwx71 !!   

Well done to our two stoners for the day, I hope everyone has had a good day and is alright??    Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2022)

And now for the milestones and stoners for the 2nd February 2022....




@Quigly !!         

Well done to our lone stoner for today, @Quigly !!  Hope to see you back again soon and hope everyone is alright!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And now here we are for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 3rd February 2022......





@bogmali !!  
@80-watt Hamster !!          
@Jacky_BEL !!    
@xrobwx71 !!  

Well another great day for our milestones and stoners for WCG, outstanding work everyone!!     I'm hoping that everyone is well and ok??     On to the next


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

Well after yesterdays update, will todays be as busy do you think??   Here's the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 4th February 2022....





Sadly no one today but there's another day around here somewhere I'm sure!!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 5th February 2022.....




@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work to our lone stoner today!!     We all hope to see you back again real soon and take care!!   

One more update to go guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2022)

Well here we go for the 6th February 2022 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





@Shane White !!        

Outstanding milestone from @Shane White today!!  Amazing work, effort and dedication!!     Very happy to have you on the team for all your massive effort and hard work!!    Congrats man!! We all hope to see you again soon with your next milestone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

Well, well, here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoner update for the 7th February 2022!!




@Quigly !!           

Well done to our lone stoner for the day, @Quigly !!  Congrats!!  We all hope to see you back again real soon!!     We all hope to see some more stoners mentioned in here too, so keep on crunching everyone, hopefully we'll be seeing you real soon


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2022)

And here we are again everyone, WCG Milestones and Stoners update for the 8th February 2022......





@xrobwx71 !!   

Great work there @xrobwx71, half way there to the million points, can't wait to see you hitting the million!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is alright, catch you all again soon I hope...  Tomorrow good for you??


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2022)

Well here comes the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 9th February 2022......





@wanksta ??!!         
@xrobwx71 !!  

Well done to our two lone stoners for the day!!     Great work indeed!!  We all hope to see you both back again soon!!  Wonder if we might see anyone else make an appearance soon......  Until the next time!!


----------



## s3thra (Feb 11, 2022)

phill said:


> Well, well, well...  Time for some milestones and stoners for the 24th January 2022 for WCG......
> 
> View attachment 233947
> 
> ...


Whoa I was on holidays for a few weeks and totally missed this while my computer was happily crunching away! Thanks @phill


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2022)

Well here we are with todays WCG Milestones and Stoners update for the 10th February 2022......




@Foreverhelpful ??!!    

Great work to our @foreverhelpful for hitting their next milestone, not long now and you'll be hitting that magical 1/2 million points!!     Soon be in that millionaires club I'm sure   Please keep up the great work and that goes for everyone too!!      Amazing team guys, gotta let you know how proud and awesome you all are!!


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 11th February 2022....




@xrobwx71 !!     

Another great milestone for @xrobwx71, you are flying along!!    So, see you in a few days??    Great work and congrats!!  We all hope to see you again soon


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Here's some WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 12th February 2022....





@Jacky_BEL !!     
@Quigly !!           
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work everyone for hitting your next milestone!!     Outstanding and three members today!!  Awesome stuff!!  I hope that everyone is doing well and is alright??


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2022)

Well and here we are again for the 13th February 2022 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners ......





Well, sadly no one today but it's a Monday, hopefully we can sort out a stoner or two tomorrow    Hope everyone is doing alright!!


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2022)

Well and here we are again for the 14th February 2022 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners ......






@xrobwx71 !!            

Congrats to our @xrobwx71 for hitting his next milestone!!  Well done indeed!!   Hope to catch up with you all soon enough    Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well here we go for todays WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 15th February 2022......




@Deelron !!                      
@Quigly !!  
@xrobwx71 !!  

Great work to our three amazing stoners for the day!!     Well done everyone!!   Hope to see you back again but I'm not sure how long that might take with no more work units being dished out now....  But I hope that when they are starting to spread them around again, we'll be seeing you all again real soon!!   Thank you everyone for all the support, outstanding!!


----------



## phill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well here we are for the 16th February 2022 for the milestones and stoners for WCG......





@80-watt Hamster !!           

Well there we go for the milestone and the stoner of the day     Great work @80-watt Hamster !!  We all hope to see you back again soon!!    Take care everyone, great efforts as always


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

And here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day, 17th February 2022 .....





Sadly no one today but I have a feeling we'll not be seeing anyone for a little while longer than a day or two now...  Look forward to seeing you all soon!!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Feb 19, 2022)

Yep, no work to do.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2022)

Well, here we go for the milestones and stoners for the 18th February 2022......





Well not really unsurprising I don't think with how things are going but maybe we'll see one or two milestones before the 28th??     Here's hoping   Whatever happens, hopefully, I'll see you all again tomorrow for another update


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoner update for the 19th February 2022.....





Not unhappy at all     Everyone is doing such great work and with no work units coming down, I don't feel anything bad whatsoever that we haven't anyone here...  There's plenty of time for that when all the new work units are being pushed out after the upgrade


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2022)

And again we go for a WCG Milestone and Stoner update for the 20th February 2022.....





Never mind everyone, I'm sure there's going to be a mad rush after the upgrade, everyone will want to be the first to get the first milestone after the upgrade     Wonder who will that be??........


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2022)

Well here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 21st February 2022.....




@xrobwx71 !!            

Well done for the milestone @xrobwx71 !!  Great work indeed!!  Impressive considering the state of work units at the moment     Hope to see you all again soon, take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Now we've got a few milestones and stoner updates for everyone, here's the first for the 22nd February 2022!!.....





Sadly no one today but then the contributions are a fair bit down for what TPU normally makes so this is going to be very normal for the most part for the month and a half to 2 months...  Will you join in with another type of work unit altogether??........


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 23rd February 2022.....





Sadly no one today but it's alright    Take care everyone, hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2022)

And last but not least, here we are for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





Well another day and another no stoners or milestones being passed..  But then I don't believe TPU put very much points on the board at all today so nothing much we can do, we'll just have to wait !!


----------



## phill (Feb 27, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the 25th February 2022....





Sadly no one today, but hopefully soon enough when we start getting some more work units through     I do hope everyone is doing well and ok??     Hope to see you all back again tomorrow    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2022)

Sadly no points returned from TPU today, so no milestones either...  Imagine it will be very quiet until WCG start releasing some new work units in April...  I'll try and keep you up to date as I can    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Here we are finally with a start for the WCG Pie milestones and stoners update for the 6th July 2022....





Sadly no one for our first semi day back for WCG Pie but still....  Here's hoping soon!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Aug 24, 2022)

Well I might have missed some over the time, but I think this thread needs reviving!!  Here we are for the stoners and milestones for the 22nd August 2022....





@debs3759 !!                     

Congrats @debs3759 for hitting your next milestone!!      Hope to see you again soon


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow, it's great to see a milestone once again!!!! Congrats debs!!!!!!

Last milestone was Feb 22nd.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2022)

Very much the case @stinger608 !!!   I'll try to update the thread as much as I can but if there's no milestones, I'll probably just leave it empty for the moment..  I'm not sure that the stats are really working 100% to be honest right now....


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 28, 2022)

Woohoo! Hadn't checked in this thread in a while. Good to see my stats are being recorded by Boinc


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

debs3759 said:


> Woohoo! Hadn't checked in this thread in a while. Good to see my stats are being recorded by Boinc


I think it's a little hit and miss sometimes, but do keep an eye    WCG stats aren't all sync'd and updating yet either I don't think....


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2022)

Well here we are with some stoners and milestones for WCG Pie Stats for the 27th August 2022....





@XZero450 !!  
@xrobwx71 !!         

Well here we go with two stoners today!!     Awesome efforts and work guys, hope to see you back again soon enough !!      Hope you all take care and we'll see you all soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Well nearly forgot it there!   WCG Milestone and stoner for the day for 29th August 2022.....





@phill !!  
@bubbleawsome !!  
@Foreverhelpful !!     

Well done to everyone for hitting your next milestone, hope to see you all again soon for another milestone passing!!  
Keep on crunching!!  Until the next one guys and gals!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

And here we are again for todays milestones and stoners.....  31st August 2022 WCG Milestones and stoners .....





@Foreverhelpful !!           

Another great day, well done and hopefully we'll get to see you again soon enough!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

And here we are again for another WCG Pie Stoners and Milestone update for the 1st September 2022.....





@xrobwx71 !!             

Great work there @xrobwx71 for hitting that 900,000 points, soon be with the millionaires!!  Can't wait to see you there soon, hope you can drop us a post and let us know how you are doing!!      All the best everyone and thank you for popping by!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

Well here we go for some stoners and milestones for the 7th September 2022 for WCG Pie Stats.....





@windwhirl !!             
@debs3759 !!  

Great work to both of you!!    Hope that we are going to be seeing you both again soon!!    Take care both of you and hope to see everyone back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2022)

And here we go again for another milestone and stoner for the WCG Pie Stats for the 8th September 2022.....






@Disparia ??!!  

Great work to Disparia but I don't seem to re-call seeing them before on our stats lists....  If you are seeing the forum and updates, please do drop in and let us know your username and come introduce yourself!!  Hope to hear from you soon!!   

Well I think that's it for the updates for the last few days everyone so I hope I haven't missed anyone/anything out...  If I have please post up and let me know!!  We'd all like to hear if you have passed milestones or got something up and running or just even wish to say hi, pop on over to the FAH or WCG or even Rosetta if you'd prefer, we can all have a chat anytime!!     All the best everyone!!


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

Well here we go with some WCG Pie Stats update for the 11th September 2022....





@AlienIsGOD !!  
@Boatvan !!  
@xrobwx71 !!              

Amazing efforts and well done everyone!!    Hope to see this a bit more often as well now with hopefully the points flowing a little better first!! Take care everyone, hope you have/had a great day!!  Hope to catch you all soon and we'll get some more stats done, hopefully sooner!!    Night guys!!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2022)

Well here we are again ladies and gents for some milestone updates for WCG Pie stats for the 13th September 2022......





@CrAsHnBuRnXp !!     
@Toothless !!  

Great work guys!!     Hope to see you for the next milestones your passing too!!   Great work indeed!!  Hope to see everyone back again for another milestone update soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 15, 2022)

Well, well, two days running and we have yet another milestone everyone, here we go for the 14th September 2022 WCG Pie Stats..........





@VulkanBros !!!!           

Amazing work from our stoner today, that's an impressive milestone to hit!!     Wishing you all the very best and hope that the next one comes quickly too!!     Until then everyone, hopefully get to update the thread again soon!!  Take care and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 18, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 16th September 2022 for some Milestones and Stoners!!





@xrobwx71 !!     

Nice one man!!     Please do keep up the great work, its great to have you on the team!!     Hope everyone else is doing alright as well, hope to see you all again soon for some more milestones!!


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2022)

Here we go for some milestones and stoners for the 18th September 2022.....





@toastem2004 !!                   
@80-watt Hamster !!  

Great work both for hitting those milestones today!!  We all hope to see you both again back again real soon!!    Take care everyone and until the next time!!


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Stats update for the stones and milestones of the 19th September 2022....





@Foreverhelpful !!            

Great work for hitting your mile stone!!   Soon be coming to that 1,000,000 point milestone!!   I hope everyone is doing well and OK..      Take care all, hope to see someone hitting a milestone or two again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

Well it seems we have some WCG Milestones for the 20th September 2022....





@hat !!!!  
@Toothless !!!!     

Great work from our two stoners today hitting their milestones!!      Here's hoping to be seeing you both again soon for your next milestones!!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2022)

And here we are again for some more milestones and stoners for the WCG Pie Stats for the 21st September 2022......





@debs3759 !!!!  
@xrobwx71 !!!!  

Even more stoners today and what a lovely sight it is to see!!      Reminds me of the days we used to have 80+ members contributing every day, wow what a turn around...   Hopefully we'll get some more to come back at some point....

We all can't wait to see you back again both!!  Take care and crunch away!!    See you all in the next update!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Here we go for the Milestones and Stoners for the WCG Pie Stats for the 25th September 2022......





@Foreverhelpful!!     

Well done man!!


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2022)

Here we go for the Milestones and Stoners for the WCG Pie Stats for the 26th September 2022......





@Foreverhelpful!!   

Well done man!!    Hopefully see you all again soon!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

Here we go for the milestones and stoners for the 27th September 2022 for WCG Pie.....





@AlexCiupi ??!!           

Great work from our stoner today for hitting their next milestone, not sure we have an account at TPU for Alex so if anyone can advise their forum name, that'll be amazing!!


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2022)

And here we are for the Stoners and Milestones for the 28th September 2022.....





@twilyth ??!!  
@Toothless !!   

Great work from our two stoners today, outstanding!!     I thought @twilyth was a member here or was/am I going nuts!?!?!?   Outstanding work both!!  Hope to see you back again soon!!  Take care all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we go with a few milestone updates I think, so best start off todays update for the 29th September 2022 for WCG....





@xrobwx71 !!             

Nice work there @xrobwx71 !!     Motoring along as always, we hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

Here we are with the 30th September 2022 update for the WCG Milestones and Stoners!!





@dhoshaw ??!!  
@Toothless !!   

Great work to our two stoners for the day!!     Hope to see you both back again soon for another milestone or three broken!!      Awesome work!!  Anyone have any idea who @dhoshaw might be??  No forum tag


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we go for a bit of a big milestone I think, WCG Pie Milestone and Stoners for the 2nd October 2022!!





@ TPU!!!!!!  
@Toothless !!  

Great work to you both and an outstanding milestone for TPU to reach there flying past 5,100,000,000 points!!     Utterly amazing!!  Congrats to everyone who has helped in this journey...  Hope to see you all back and some new members too if we can for 5,200,000,000!!


----------



## phill (Oct 4, 2022)

And here we are for the last update for the moment I think, 3rd October 2022 for the WCG Milestones and Stoners for the day.....





@Foreverhelpful !!  

Great work everyone, what a time to miss out a couple of days updates and stats....  Jezz!!     Hopefully won't be doing that again anytime soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Apologies for the delay with this particular update everyone but here's the WCG Pie Milestones Stats for the 9th October 2022 ..........





@vaidas40 ??!!     
@Toothless !!  
@windwhirl !!  
@Foreverhelpful ??!!  
@xrobwx71 !!  

Amazing work everyone, the milestones and stoners are out in force today!!    Its very nice to see WCG Milestones becoming busy again


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Here we go for the milestones and stoners of WCG Pie Stats for the 10th October 2022.....





@Foreverhelpful !!  

Great work to our lone stoner today, here's hoping to see the rest of the team hitting some milestones soon enough!!      Great work and effort everyone, hope to see you back here again for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Here we go again for another WCG Pie Stats Milestones and Stoner for the 12th October 2022......!





@80-watt Hamster !!          

Amazing effort there @80-watt Hamster !!    Great to see the milestone thread becoming active again, great work indeed!!   I hope everyone is doing well and OK??   Hopefully see some more tomorrow passing more milestones!!  Keep up the amazing work everyone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2022)

Here we go for the 13th October 2022 update for the WCG Pie Stat Milestones and Stoners!!





@Shane White !!                                     

Outstanding milestone there @Shane White !!    Hope to see you manage to get to the 260,000,000 milestone!!


----------



## phill (Oct 17, 2022)

Here we go for that Milestone and Stoner update for the WCG Pie Stats for the 15th October 2022!!





@xrobwx71 !!!!              

Great work man!!  Flying through these milestones!!     Hope to see you back again real soon


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Here we go for some WCG Pie Milestones and Stoner updates for the 20th October 2022!!!!  





@phill !!  
@Caring1 ??!!           

Great work to our stoner today!!   Hope to catch up with you soon, does anyone know the username for @Caring1 for TPU at all??...... Keep up the great work man, we all hope to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Oct 24, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 23rd October 2022!!





@HammerON !!  
@roakfurt ??!!  
@Norton !!  
@xrobwx71 !!  

Massive well done to everyone today!!  Outstanding contributions from you all and some outstanding milestones for the @HammerON and @Norton !!!!   Amazing work everyone, well done indeed!!   I'm sure I'm not the only one who's looking forward to seeing you all come back for another Milestone passing!!    All the best to you all!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we are again with some more WCG Pie milestones and stoners for the 26th October 2022!!




@xtreemchaos !!        

Welcome to our new stoner, @xtreemchaos !!   Glad to have you on the team sir!! Hope to see a few more milestones for you yet!! Wishing you all the best and everyone here's looking to see you back soon as!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

And here we go again with the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 27th September 2022!!





@xtreemchaos !!  

Well back again so soon sir!!  We all like to see that!!    Hopefully not too long again soon??   All the best everyone, I hope we will all meet again tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Well here we are for the 28th October 2022 for some WCG Pie Stats Milestones and Stoners for the day!!





@thebluebumblebee !!!!  
@xrobwx71 !!     

Amazing efforts from our @thebluebumblebee for hitting his 75,000,000 point milestone and well done to @xrobwx71 as well for hitting his next milestone, 1,700,000 point milestone!!    Outstanding everyone, amazing as always.  Hope to see some other faces on here soon enough   All the best and take care!!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Well here we are for the WCG Pie Stats Milestones and Stoners for the 29th October 2022!!





@xtreemchaos !!         

Great work man!!     We all can't wait to see you passing the 100,000 points marker!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we are with the WCG Pie Stats Milestones and Stoner update for the 30th October 2022!!





@Toothless !!         
@xtreemchaos !!  
@bogdi_r ??!!  

Amazing efforts everyone!!     Well done indeed!!  @Toothless for hitting 11 million points, @xtreemchaos for hitting 100,000 points and for a new member who I'm not sure is on the forum - @bogdi_r!!  

Hope to see you all again soon for some more milestones!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

Here we go for another WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner update for the 31st October 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work man for hitting that 10,000 points!!    Am I right in thinking that you might be dogdi_r???   Great to have you on the team with us all     We all look forward to seeing you hit further milestones and hope that you enjoy being here!!


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2022)

And here we are for the final update for the day for WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners update for the 1st November 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work man!!     Soldering along!!    Hope to see you on the forums soon!!  Take care everyone and hopefully get some more milestones and stoners here soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2022)

Here's some more WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 2nd November 2022!!





@TheoneandonlyMrK !!!!                      
@xrobwx71 !!!!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Well there we go everyone, more stoners for more hard working WCG members!!  Outstanding everyone!!  Please keep it going!!     Hope to see you all and more back soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Well finally, time for some milestones and stoners for the day, here we have the WCG Pie Milestone And Stoner updates for the 3rd November 2022!!





@Foreverhelpful!!??          
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Well there we have another two more stoners hitting their next milestones, massive congrats to them!!    Time to get a move on, nearly 2am and I'm still updating!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner stats for the 4th November 2022......





@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work for another great day there @dont whant to set it"' !!     Hope to see you back again for another milestone real soon!!    Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And here we go again for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner update for the 5th November 2022!!.......





@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work again!!     Maybe tomorrow we'll see you again for the 100,000 point milestone??   Great work man!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner update for the 7th November 2022!!





@ TPU !!!!!!!!!  
@xrobwx71 !!   
@xtreemchaos !!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

What can I say everyone, what a great bunch of milestones today and the big one for TPU!!  5,200,000,000 points for the team!!     Amazing work everyone, it really is!!      Hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hope to see you for the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner update for the 8th November 2022!!





@Foreverhelpful  ??!!                 

Great work there and not very far off of the million point milestone!!     Very much looking to seeing the next update!!   
Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2022)

Here we are for an update for our WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner for the 10th November 2022!!





@dhoshaw ??!!                     

Well done to our stoner for the day    Hope to see some more members hitting their milestones soon enough, take care everyone and see you soon!!


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2022)

Here we go for an update for the WCG Pie Milestone and stoner for the 12th November 2022....





@roakfurt ??!!           

Well done for hitting that next milestone!!  We hope to see you back again soon enough!!  Take care everyone and see you soon with some luck!!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 13th November 2022!!





@T-Bob ??!!       
@toastem2004 !!!!  
@Foreverhelpful ??!!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

A massive well done to everyone hitting new milestones today, outstanding work!!   @T-Bob for hitting a massive 95,000,000 points, @toastem2004 for hitting 12,000,000 points too @Foreverhelpful getting into the millionaire club as well!!  
Great work everyone, hope everyone is doing well and is OK...  Hope to see you all again tomorrow for another update tomorrow


----------



## phill (Nov 15, 2022)

And here we are for the WCG Pie Stats for the 14th November 2022!!!





@xrobwx71 !!                 
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Amazing work from our two stoners today, congrats to both of you for hitting your next milestones!!    I hope everyone is in agreement with me, that we can't wait to see them back again smashing through some more milestones!!  
Hope to see everyone else there as well!!


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2022)

Well here we are again with the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 15th November 2022.......





@Toothless !!!!                     
@80-watt Hamster !!!!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!!!   

Massive well done to our stoners for today, impressive milestones for everyone, we all can't wait to see you back again for the next milestones for you all!!


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

And now for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 16th November 2022....





@freeagent !!  
@xtreemchaos !!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Massive well done to our stoners for today, another amazing turn out     Massive congrats to all three of you, well done and we all can't wait to see you back again for another milestone update!!     Take care everyone!! Hope to see you back again soon!


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2022)

Here we go again for another WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 17th November 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!!!            

Another smashed milestone for @dont whant to set it"' !!    Great work man!!  We all can't wait to see you back again for the next one!   Soon be there for the 500,000 points marker!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

Here we go for another update for WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 18th November 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!             

Great work to our stoner for the day, hopefully get to see you again soon for the 500,000 points milestone!!     Hope everyone is doing well and OK!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2022)

And here goes for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 19th November 2022!!





@DR4G00N !!!!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!!!  

Well done to you both today for hitting your next milestones, hope to see you both again soon enough!!     All the best everyone!!


----------



## debs3759 (Nov 20, 2022)

There must be a delay in sending them info, as WCG say I passed 14M a few days ago, so BOINC should have me on 2M


----------



## Bow (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoner stats for the 20th November 2022!!





@windwhirl !!!!                    
@dont whant to set it"' !!!!  

Great work from our two stoners!!     We all hope to see you both again real soon!!  



debs3759 said:


> There must be a delay in sending them info, as WCG say I passed 14M a few days ago, so BOINC should have me on 2M


According to the stats @debs3759, it has you down at about 2.4 million points!





I'll try and have a look back to see when you past the 2 million and see if I missed it or WCG wasn't working....


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoner stats for the 20th November 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 271117
> 
> ...


The milestone is in the list dated 2022-10-05. I’m on my IPad and not good at cut&paste. https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=milestones&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> The milestone is in the list dated 2022-10-05. I’m on my IPad and not good at cut&paste. https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=milestones&proj=bwcg&team=22175


Well poop I missed it    I found it on the spreadsheet, no idea why I missed it  






Apologies @debs3759 I'd missed it


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 21st November 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!!!             

Great work for the milestone there @dont whant to set it"' !!  We all hope to see you back again soon for another milestone!!  See you all again in the next update!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners update for the 22nd November 2022!!





@xtreemchaos !!!!           
@dont whant to set it"' !!!!  

Great work to our great stoners for the day!!    We hope we see you back again soon enough with another milestone passing !!     Great work everyone, hope to see you for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 23rd November 2022!!





@bogmali !!!!                                          
@dont whant to set it"' !!!!  

Well what a great day everyone, amazing milestone there for @bogmali and a great one for @dont whant to set it"' !!  Keep up the amazing work everyone!!  Hope to see you again soon!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2022)

Wow!!!!! @bogmali at 65 million!!!!! That's an impressive milestone brother!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 24th November 2022!!





@jjames888 ??!!       
@freeagent !!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Well done to our three stoners of the day!!     Outstanding work and great milestones!!  We all hope to see you again soon everyone, take care and see you all in the next one!!


----------



## phill (Nov 26, 2022)

Here we go again for some more WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 25th November 2022!!





@Toothless !!                     
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work again from our two stoners today, hopefully we'll get to see them back again real soon!!    Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones for the 26th November 2022....





@dont whant to set it"' !!           

Great work @dont whant to set it"', not far away from that 900,000 point marker and then the 1 million point marker!!     Outstanding!!   We all hope to see you again soon and I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Take care everyone!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

Here we go again for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 27th November 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!             

Great work today from @dont whant to set it"' for hitting their 900,000 points marker!!     Won't be long now till that 1 million points will be around!!  
We hope to see you back again real soon!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2022)

Well here we go for another WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 28th November 2022!!





@freeagent !!            

Well done to our Stoner @freeagent for hitting his next Milestone     Well done man!!  We all hope to see you back again soon for another day and milestone!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2022)

Here we go for a WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners update for the 29th November 2022!!





@xtreemchaos !!             
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Another great day everyone for our stoners!!   @dont whant to set it"' your very close to that 1 million point milestone, outstanding work there man!!   @xtreemchaos progressing well too    Great to see you both contributing!!  We can't all do this alone!   Great effort everyone, hopefully get to see you all again soon!!    Take care!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 30th November 2022!!





@SHANE white !!             
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work to each of our stoners today, amazing effort there from @SHANE white and well done to @dont whant to set it"' , you've hit your 1 million point milestone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

And here we go again for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 1st December 2022





@TheoneandonlyMrK !!  

Well done to our @TheoneandonlyMrK for hitting his 17,000,000 point milestone!!  Great work and we hope to see you back again soon enough!!


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go for a WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 2nd December 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!              

Great work man!!  1.1 million points already, awesome stuff!!   
I hope everyone else is doing well and is OK...  Looking forward to seeing some good things happening before Christmas comes along!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 3rd December 2022!!





@DR4G00N !!             
@80-watt Hamster !!  

Great work from our two stoners today!!    We all hope to see you both again soon!!     Hope everyone is having a good day and is OK!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 3rd December 2022!!
> 
> View attachment 272989
> 
> ...



Ten million points, here I come.


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2022)

Here's the WCG Pie Milestone And Stoners update for the 4th December 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!                 

Great work from our lone stoner today for hitting his next milestone already     Would be nice to see him post around here since he's part of the forum!!  Ah well, always another day!!    Until tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 5th December 2022.....





@GREASEMONKEY ??!!                       

Very nice work from our lone stoner today, sadly I'm not sure if we have them in TPU forums which is a shame but if anyone does know their forum name, please do let me know 
I hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2022)

Here we go for our WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 6th December 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!     

Great work to our lone stoner for the day @dont whant to set it"' !!  Hope to see you back again soon and judging by the results this far, I don't believe it'll be that long at all!!     Great work indeed !!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners for the 7th December 2022!!





@xrobwx71 !!               
@xtreemchaos !!  

Well done to our two stoners for today, I hope that we get to see you both again back soon!!     Take care everyone and hope to see you back again soon


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 9, 2022)

hoping to get 500,000 by christmas, as me grampy used to say "slowly slowly catch a monkey" .


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner update for the 8th December 2022.....





@dont whant to set it"' !!            

Great work from our lone stoner for today and here we looking forward to seeing him again!! : D

@xtreemchaos looking forward to seeing your name popping up again sir!!      I remember the saying very well!!


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 9th December 2022!!






@Recca29 !!               

Great work from our lone stoner today!!     Here's hoping we get to see you back again soon!!     I hope everyone is doing well and is OK??


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

Well here we go again for our WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 10th December 2022!!





@dont whant to set it"' !!               

Well here we are again @dont whant to set it"', shall we say same time and place tomorrow for the next milestone you'll be smashing your way through??     Amazing mate!!  Well done!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and is alright!!  Take care!!


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2022)

Unfortunately I can't say if anyone has surpassed any milestones or not because the stats haven't updated for the 11th December 2022 !!    So frustrating...  Hopefully I can update soon!


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2022)

Sadly no updates again today either everyone for the 12th December 2022...  It appears WCG is down for some reason??....    Hopefully back online tomorrow maybe?


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2022)

Sadly still no updates again for the everyone for the 13th December 2022....  I'll post a few links I've found from their Facebook page


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 14, 2022)

Damn them, 
I added another PC to the mix a few days ago. Intel 7960X and 2 GTX 1080's.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sadly again now updates still for our 14th December 2022 or the 15th December 2022...  I don't think they have mentioned anything different on those two links since I've posted it but I'll keep a close eye!  Apologies everyone!!


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2022)

Still no change for the 16th December 2022 for our WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update    So sorry guys and gals...


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2022)

Well you'll never have guessed it but......







Stats are updating and here's our first update for our WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 19th December 2022!!





@ TPU!!!!                                                              
@NastyHabits !!  
@debs3759 !!  
@Canned Noodles !!  
@xtreemchaos !!  


Well if that's not a cause for congrats to everyone, I don't know what is!!   
TPU has managed to surpass its next milestone as well, so that's amazing!!  5,300,000,000 points!!   

Well done everyone for hitting that number, outstanding!!   Everyone who's surpassed a milestone today we all can't wait to see you back again for the next one!!      Take care everyone, hope to see you back and here again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2022)

Here we go for the 21st December 2022 the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the day....





@80-watt Hamster !!         
@Canned Noodles !!  
@dont whant to set it"' !!  

Great work from our three Stoners today!!     Hope everyone is alright and well!!    Best get a move on, just a couple more to do!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Well here we are for the Milestones and Stoners for WCG Pie stats for the 22nd December 2022!!





@Canned Noodles !!      


Great work from our stoner today!!   We hope to see you back again real soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

Here goes for the 23rd December 2022 update for the WCG Pie Milestone and Stoner updates!!





@Canned Noodles !!      
@xtreemchaos !! 

Great work to our two stoners today!!  I guess I was might have taken a little more time to see you again @Canned Noodles but its real nice to see you back!!   @xtreemchaos its great to see you here again too!!      I hope we all can see you here again soon enough!!     Take care both of you, see you again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2022)

And here we go for the final update for our WCG Pie Milestones and Stoners Stats for the 24th December 2022!!





@VulkanBros !!  
@Canned Noodles !!  

Amazing effort there from @VulkanBros !!  What a massive milestone to hit!!  @Canned Noodles back again I see    Great work man!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 25th December 2022!!





@Canned Noodles !!        

Great work man for hitting your milestone!!     We all can't wait to see you back again soon!!


----------



## phill (Dec 27, 2022)

Here we go for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 26th December 2022!!





@freeagent !!  
@Canned Noodles !!  

Great work from both our two stoners today!!     Great work indeed and we all hope to see you back again very soon for another update!!


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2022)

Here we are with the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 27th December 2022!!





@Canned Noodles !!       

Great work from our @Canned Noodles !!   It's got me thinking, if Canned Noodles are a thing??  Random thought there   Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!   Hope to see our stoner back again soon enough for another milestone passing!!


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2022)

Here we are with the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 28th December 2022!!





@DR4G00N !!             

Nice work there man!!     Great to see you surpassing the next milestone!!   Hope we can see the next one again soon!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK??   Take care and hope to see you back tomorrow for another update!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 29, 2022)

This newfangled Ryzen 5600 is doing some pretty good work, more throughput than the old OC'd Ryzen 1700 and only half the power.

Might grab a cheap board and ram for the 1700 and have it crunch away at WCG to give it something to do.


----------



## phill (Dec 30, 2022)

DR4G00N said:


> This newfangled Ryzen 5600 is doing some pretty good work, more throughput than the old OC'd Ryzen 1700 and only half the power.
> 
> Might grab a cheap board and ram for the 1700 and have it crunch away at WCG to give it something to do.


Congrats mate for hitting your next milestone!     Hope to see you back again for the next one soon enough


----------



## phill (Dec 31, 2022)

Here we are everyone for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 30th December 2022!!





@windwhirl !!             
@Canned Noodles !!   
@xtreemchaos !!    

Great work everyone for hitting those milestones!!    We all hope to see you back again soon as with passing the next one!!     Hope everyone has a great start to 2023!!


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2023)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners update for the 2nd January 2023!!





@freeagent !!             

Great work from our lone stoner @freeagent today!!   We all hope to see you back again soon matey!!  Please do keep up the great work!!   Take care everyone, hope to see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2023)

Here we are for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 3rd January 2023!!





@xrobwx71 !!        

Great work from our stoner today, we hope to see you back again real soon!!    Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!  Take care everyone!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2023)

Here we are ladies and gents, for the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 4th January 2023!!





@stinger608 !!!       
@Deelron !!!   

Well done to both of our stoners for the day, hope that we see them both again really soon!!  Great work there guys!!  Hope to see you both double those points and post together each other!     Amazing efforts!!


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2023)

Here we go again ladies and gents, here's the WCG Pie Milestones And Stoners for the 5th January 2023!!





@Redtoad ??!!             
@80-watt Hamster !!  
@xtreemchaos !!  

Great work from our trio of people today!!    Outstanding to see so many members hitting their next milestones!!  We all are hoping to see you back again real soon for the next milestone passing!!     You take care everyone and hope to see you at the next update!!


----------



## phill (Saturday at 2:47 PM)

Here we are with a WCG Pie Milestones And Stoner update for the 6th January 2023!!





@Canned Noodles !!           

Great work from our lone stoner today!     Hopefully, we'll get to see you back here again soon!!      Feel free to pop your head in and say hi to the team!!  Hope everyone is doing well and is OK!!   See you all again soon I hope!!


----------



## Canned Noodles (Saturday at 10:27 PM)

phill said:


> Here we are with a WCG Pie Milestones And Stoner update for the 6th January 2023!!
> 
> View attachment 278027
> 
> ...


just keeping the house warm


----------



## phill (Saturday at 10:36 PM)

Canned Noodles said:


> just keeping the house warm


I sadly have to use gas to heat the house, the price of electric here is absolutely crazy, I'd be in debt running the systems I have here!!


----------



## phill (Tuesday at 12:56 AM)

Here we are for the Milestones And Stoners for the 8th January 2023 for WCG Pie Stats!!






@freeagent !!!          

Great work from our lone stoner for today!!     I hope that we all see you again real soon!!      Take care everyone, hope to see you all in the next one!!


----------

